# (Closed) The Looking For Thread (New Horizons Edition)



## Jeremy

Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.

Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Luminescence

Cube and Genji have been found, thank you!


----------



## Cancoon

Edit: was looking for Goldie but got her this morning!


----------



## Spongebob

LF: Benjamin, Spike and/or Buzz!

Can pay in igb or nmt!


----------



## katiee

i've somehow found all of my dreamies (,: ty thread


----------



## Mikon

Willing to give tbt for these dreamies of mines because I'm too poor to actually get nook miles and bells...so if anyone has a kind heart please help a girl out qq. It should be in my signature the babies I'm looking for. Thank you for your time


----------



## Lavamaize

Currently looking for Willow! PM if interested and we can discuss a price!


----------



## honeyaura

Edit: Found Sherb, thank you!


----------



## brycwh

Looking for Coco and Ketchup!!


----------



## Ameer

Looking for Raymond! (also, thanks for making this section Jeremy, feel like I'm making BT history haha)


----------



## draconicwolf1

Got all my dreamies! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Shybrina

Looking for Lucky atm, PM me if your willing to trade him and we can talk about a price ^^


----------



## rianne

LF: Chrissy

Can pay IGB; please PM me.


----------



## Glittermist

looking for Diana and Judy!

I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Currently looking for Vladimir. Will offer Nook miles tickets or in game bells. PM me please


----------



## LethalLulu

No longer looking for villagers!


----------



## Steely Phil

LF: Raymond

Will pay in Bells, Star Fragments and Gold Nuggets


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm satisfied for my villager lineup, but I'm still looking for:
- Judy
I have a good amount of amiibo cards available with a few tier 1 villagers (e.g. Marshal, Stitches, Diana, Beau, Julian, Rosie etc. to name a few), and once the amiibo glitches are fixed I'd offer a 2:1 trade for Judy <3


----------



## Murk

LF: Bunnie. 

Apple is moving out & I have some IGB and 50k+ NM to spend on NMT


----------



## Florence + The Machine

edit: nvm found!


----------



## Tylus

lf bob willing to pay in nmt


----------



## Jinxie

LF: Ketchup!
Can offer IGB / NMT ♥


----------



## macdewhacko

*Looking for Francine &/or Kidd!*
I currently have an open plot to move one of these two in! I could offer 1.5 mill bells or trade for another villager i may have.
*currently in my town: Fang, Skye.*
cards i can move in: Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney Lucky, Vivian, Kid Cat, Goldie, Wolfgang, Cookie, Julia, Dobie, Sylvana, June, Tasha and others!


----------



## PhantomRose

Looking for BEA, FANG and HAMLET!! Please let me know what you are looking for!!!


----------



## Faux

PhantomRose said:


> Looking for BEA, FANG and HAMLET!! Please let me know what you are looking for!!!


I have Hamlet I'm trying to move out, I can give him to you for free.



macdewhacko said:


> *Looking for Francine &/or Kidd!*
> I currently have an open plot to move one of these two in! I could offer 1.5 mill bells or trade for another villager i may have.
> *currently in my town: Fang, Skye.*
> cards i can move in: Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney Lucky, Vivian, Kid Cat, Goldie, Wolfgang, Cookie, Julia, Dobie, Sylvana, June, Tasha and others!


Could I get Dobie for Francine?  I'm moving someone else out at this moment, but I just got Francine in and I can scoot her your way soon.


----------



## macdewhacko

Centuria said:


> Could I get Dobie for Francine?  I'm moving someone else out at this moment, but I just got Francine in and I can scoot her your way soon.


PLEASE! lemme know! i can move in dobie once i receive francine and TT til he’s out


----------



## usa-chan

looking for stitches, genji, and raymond!


----------



## duckvely

looking for Scoot, Joey, and Bill!


----------



## Faux

macdewhacko said:


> PLEASE! lemme know! i can move in dobie once i receive francine and TT til he’s out


Awesome!  I will DM you once I'm ready to boot Francine for you. : )


----------



## encrown

Cyd has been acquired.


----------



## PhantomRose

Centuria said:


> I have Hamlet I'm trying to move out, I can give him to you for free.
> 
> 
> Could I get Dobie for Francine?  I'm moving someone else out at this moment, but I just got Francine in and I can scoot her your way soon.


Yes please!! omg I would love that so much!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Xinyiki

macdewhacko said:


> *Looking for Francine &/or Kidd!*
> I currently have an open plot to move one of these two in! I could offer 1.5 mill bells or trade for another villager i may have.
> *currently in my town: Fang, Skye.*
> cards i can move in: Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney Lucky, Vivian, Kid Cat, Goldie, Wolfgang, Cookie, Julia, Dobie, Sylvana, June, Tasha and others!


Hey there! Kidd just asked me to move out if you still want him?


----------



## macdewhacko

Xinyiki said:


> Hey there! Kidd just asked me to move out if you still want him?


yes please! what would you like for him?


----------



## Aleigh

I'm looking for Dom, Pierce, and Cookie mostly. I'd rather pay with TBT but can do igb too. I don't like paying with NMTs. I also have amiibo cards for Dobie, Bones, Pinky, Sprocket, and a few others I can't remember atm

edit: I forgot tbt was disabled for now. Well, I guess if I HAD to I would pay with NMT, but it really is only if you will absolutely not take igb. I just want my bby Pierce


----------



## Xinyiki

macdewhacko said:


> yes please! what would you like for him?


If you can spare some igb for him, I would appreciate it! 
If not, then he's free for you to invite ^^
Just let me know when you're able to get him


----------



## pochacco

looking for marshal, beau, diana, bluebear, and zucker ; v ;


----------



## beanutbutter

LF: Chevre, Vesta, Stella, Wendy, and June. Can offer NMT, IGB, or items.


----------



## Hectical

Looking for these villagers* (listed in order of priority!)*: Eugene, Antonio, Marina, Ribbot

I can offer up to 3 NMT or any amount of IGB.


----------



## Tinkalila

LF Diana, kabuki, genji, stella
Offering NMT and TBT


----------



## willowwolf

[LF] Dobie. Can trade Merengue or NMT


----------



## FieryFetus

LF Scoot, Bob, Eugene, Cherry, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal

Definitely know for sure I can't afford the last two but yeah


----------



## luna-melody

Lf Bunnie. I can do tbt, igb, furniture, a few nmt. I can also trade Mallary, Agnes, or (possibly) June for her. Pm me and we can work it out.


----------



## floatingzoo

Looking to purchase Kabuki!


----------



## luna-melody

beanutbutter said:


> LF: Chevre, Vesta, June, and Fang (as if lol). Can offer NMT, IGB, or items.


I have June! I’m currently only trading for villagers atm though. Do you have Bunnie, Zucker, Diana, or Lolly by any chance? If not I’ll let you know if I don’t find a villager trade for her


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Looking for Fang! I can offer tbt, some igb and some NMT!


----------



## Squiddles

Looking for Tammy! And Cat villagers!


----------



## DarkMyst

LF: Raymond

I dont have much NMT, but have about 60k nook miles, willing to trade for dreamies if I have them. 
After having several possible trades fall through, really hoping to find him somehow.


----------



## petaI

LF: marina and lily. they are my dreamies and i will pay all of my life savings for either of them.

in all honesty i don't have a lot and unfortunately i can only offer like 2 or 3 nmt, star fragments, hybrid windflowers, and wishlist items if i have them. i could also throw in some sanrio posters as well. if ure interested pls let me know!!


----------



## Sir Takoya

LF:
Julia
Skye 
Diana

IG Bells only


----------



## BPIZ1

LF: Raddle
Will pay IGB or NMT


----------



## npv2

Looking for BUD




Offering any number of things from this document, hybrids (mostly pink lilies), and/or NMT. Don't be shy! he's my very favorite villager and I'm highly motivated to get him.


----------



## Xinyiki

Looking for Dizzy and Bill!
Offering igb and nmt for them.


----------



## Pudgey

Looking for Bones!! Willing to offer IGB and NMT!


----------



## Moonglow

lf skye and diana! can buy with igb and tbt (and i’m willing to grind some nmt out if needs be)


----------



## Jaebeommie

LF Apollo! 
Please name your price.


----------



## JellofishXD

Looking for Cookie, Poncho, Monty and Merengue!

Don't have that much atm I can offer Beau when he moves out or a few nook miles tickets


----------



## cherrygirl

looking for Lopez, I dont have much but can pay with nmt/igb or with a villager I'm happy to trade with, when they move out


----------



## Rowlet28

Looking for Marshal, Merengue, Raymond, and Cube!


----------



## LemmyLem

LF: Kabuki! I do have some bells, around 6 million, I also have a ton of all the woods/stone/iron/clay/bamboo etc. pretty much the only material I don't have excess of is Gold, Young spring bamboo and Cherry blossom petals (and eggs)


----------



## GumCat

LF Freya, willing to do a mix of TBT and some nook miles tickets. I know TBT is offline atm but I had ~450 and I'm honestly willing to part with all of it.


----------



## *Maddy*

Looking for Raymond!
I don't have to much but I can offer 10 nmt, 500k igb, blue or orange pansies ect. Pm me if you'd be willing to part with him! Or here's my discord if I'm not online LessAmazingMaddy#4453


----------



## Sanaki

GumCat said:


> LF Freya, willing to do a mix of TBT and some nook miles tickets. I know TBT is offline atm but I had ~450 and I'm honestly willing to part with all of it.


I currently have Freya but she seems anchored in my town at the moment. I'm doing a bunch of TT, so if she ends up deciding to leave I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## Keen

Looking for Molly, offering TBT and NMT, the sooner the better.


----------



## GumCat

Ahri said:


> I currently have Freya but she seems anchored in my town at the moment. I'm doing a bunch of TT, so if she ends up deciding to leave I'll keep you in mind.


thank you! much appreciated


----------



## LivLoves

Looking for Tangy!
Can pay in bells or NMT. Don't have much but worth a shot! Can take today.


----------



## gobby

Just looking for the elusive Raymond


----------



## ecstasy

LF Sherb, Raymond or Marshal, can offer nmt! Message me if you have one available


----------



## alpacac

LF: Bob
FT: Beau & Bunnie
Beau & Bunnie just moved in so hopefully they'll be easy to put in boxes soon???
(I also have Zucker and Audie up for trade but I've kinda talked to them a lot so idk how long it will take for them to leave)

Edit: offer on hold for now, I heard theres been more villager trading glitches so don't wanna risk it atm ):


----------



## yappykatie

LF: Kidd the smug goat
I can offer bells or NMTs just let me know and maybe we can come up with a price ;;


----------



## Luca

LF: Muffy & Blanche

Can pay with TBT when it's back online


----------



## sleepydreepy

I am looking for my all time fav villager Tom. Lmk if you have him


----------



## Nophica

I am currently looking for Peck, Dobie, Willow, Hazel and Raymond. Willing to pay a lot of Tickets and IGB! <3 Just send me a PM if you're willing to trade. I also have Dom for an offer for Raymond!


----------



## xjeffreyhutto

Hi there! I'm desperate for Ketchup, an absolute dream villager! Also looking for Apple and Marshal! Can pay tons of NMT and Bells, as well as a pretty big catalog I can help you catalog with! Just let me know and we can work something out : ) Have a great day!


----------



## Pimmy

Is Candi available in New Horizons? I'm looking for Candi, Poppy, Static, Hamphrey, Bob, and Sylvana


----------



## PugLovex

hey guys! i’m looking for either roald raymond or beau! offering tbt or goldie!


----------



## GatoLucky

LF Broffina. Willing to offer bells or NMT!


----------



## SoulSilver

LF Ankha, Merry, Punchy, Fauna, Bam

Offering IGB, NMT, and I have a good amount of amiibo as well


----------



## kukotte

LF: Vesta, Eugene, Bud, Goldie, O’Hare, Butch, Raymond, Reneigh.

Will Box: Blanche, Mira, Sprinkle, Roald, Cyd, Claudia, Colton, Midge


----------



## Delphine

Hey guys! I'm looking for Francine, Chrissy and O'Hare!
I can offer NMT, TBT bells (when they're available again on the site) or IG bells!
Also note that I have Audie with me so a potential trade could be possible


----------



## labradorlover

LF: Audie and Biskit
Offering IGB and/or NMT


----------



## Minth

Hello! I'm looking for *Drago*!

*He's my nephew's ultimate dreamy!*
He's been looking for him for ages, since New Leaf and never had a chance to get him. So I really want to help him this time! If you have him and are ready to let him go, please tell me ! *Tell me your price, I can give Nook Miles Ticket and/or IGB.

Thank you very much !*


----------



## Vixentine

Looking for: Merengue

IGB: 1 Mil
NMT: 16


----------



## DinoTown

Currently looking for: Plucky, Ken, Twiggy, Drago, Gayle, Sly, Boots, Alfsonso


----------



## Murin

Looking for Raymond
I can pay in TBT, IGB (currently at 1.5 mil), NMT (currently 25 but adding everyday), gold ores, Sakura wand, my life force 

I don't currently have a plot open but I TT so I could have one as soon as you're ready ~


----------



## Denise159

i am desperately looking for my beloved Zell   would pay all my bells for him (more than 1 mio)


----------



## Cranium

Looking for Cat villagers (except for Lolly and Kabuki as I already got those)

I like pretty much all of them. Can offer either IGB or NMTs just name your pricea


----------



## Kurashiki

LF Julian, Scoot, Mint and Olivia - Julian is my top priority rn as I’d like him for my 10th move in! Offering nmt and tbt (when it comes back). Also have hybrid hyacinths, pansies, cosmos.


----------



## Denise159

katiee said:


> Hello! I'm looking for Ketchup, Bluebear, Filbert, Lucky, Rosie, and Dom! I can pay in igb or nmt


Hi! I have Dom and Could give him to you


----------



## Cirice

I'm looking for Judy or Raymond


----------



## acidgreenfilling

LF dotty genji and ankha/tasha!

i can trade marina for ankha/genji, dont rly have much bells right now u-u and i can buy off dotty with NMT!!


----------



## tsantsa

LF: Apple, Marshal, Rex and Blaire!


----------



## honeyaura

Looking for *KIDD!*
I don't have NMT, but I can trade in IGB or HYBRIDS! :')


----------



## Sugarsprig

Looking for:
Raymond, Marshal, Flurry, and Vivian!

I have Julian on my island, and also Amiibo cards for Diana, Lolly, Molly, Pietro, Lucky, Spark, Chrissy and Francine, and a bunch more 

If you could pm me that would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Denise159

Pimmy said:


> Is Candi available in New Horizons? I'm looking for Candi, Poppy, Static, Hamphrey, Bob, and Sylvana


Hi! I have Hamphrey


----------



## Prinnyy

LF: Raymond, Lucky, or Lolly 

-I can pay IGB
-Have amiibo cards for Bob, Julian, Kid Cat, Chrissy, Francine, Ankha, and Octavian
-or NMT (depending on how much you want) 

Thank you in advance to anyone that can help!


----------



## r a t

LF:

BRUCE
LOPEZ
DEIRDRE
BAM
ERIK
RUBY
TEDDY

pls message me if u have any of the above and hopefully we can work something out x


----------



## Khryptik

Sir Takoya said:


> LF:
> Julia
> Skye
> Diana
> 
> IG Bells only


Julia has just told me she wants to leave so I guess she'll  be in boxes tomorrow?


----------



## Violit

Hello! I'm looking for Raymond and Judy! I can offer TBT bells and in game bells as well as a few NMT. Amiibo card-wise I have Muffy, Felicity, Stitches, Merengue and I recently traded for Diana, Fauna and Marina's so they'll be on their way to me. Please let me know if you're willing to help!


----------



## Rhyrem

I'm looking for Dotty and Colton! They're my two dreamies, so I can offer NMT or bells if needed.

The villagers I will probably put in boxes if they ask me to are Mint, Henry, Antonio, Canberra and Del.


----------



## Sir Takoya

Khryptik said:


> Julia has just told me she wants to leave so I guess she'll  be in boxes tomorrow?


I just got sherb today from a random island. I also just scanned in kid cat and he kicked out an ugly anteater. I ordered Julia's card online so I'll get her one day.


----------



## duckykate

trading sherb + merengue, bells, nmt, and collectibles for raymond!! pm me please


----------



## Dustbird

Looking for: 

*Dobie 
Molly
Kyle
Whitney
Erik* Found him!

I can offer Nook Mile Tickets!

I'd rather avoid Amiibo force-out's. I know the glitch was supposed to be fixed, but since some people are still experiencing issues I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## blak3

hi, i’m super looking for *Audie*!!
i can offer any villager that’s available as amiibo since my bf has the whole collection +60-70NMT!! <33


----------



## Lilette

Void


----------



## Angelton

looking for most villagers, just tryna full up my down, pls message if you’ve got a villager you need rid of unless it’s barold lmao


----------



## ymoowoomy

im looking for moose bc he is cool
will pay in fish bait, but gonna have to interact tomo bc its late


----------



## unikai

Rhyrem said:


> I'm looking for Dotty and Colton! They're my two dreamies, so I can offer NMT or bells if needed.
> 
> The villagers I will probably put in boxes if they ask me to are Mint, Henry, Antonio, Canberra and Del.


 
Hi! I have Colton in boxes right now, willing to take any offer of nmt/igb


----------



## boring

Looking for (as of 4/4);;

Lily
Molly
Marina
Pekoe
Rosie
Melba
Wolfgang
Merry

I can offer bells, NMT + other goods to those who may be able to help me!


----------



## Quagsire.

boring said:


> Looking for (as of 4/4);;
> 
> Lily
> Molly
> Marina
> Pekoe
> Rosie
> Melba
> Wolfgang
> Merry
> 
> I can offer bells, NMT + other goods to those who may be able to help me!


I have Rosie moving in who I can move out for you in a bit, how many NMT/bells are you offering? : o


----------



## boring

Quagsire. said:


> I have Rosie moving in who I can move out for you in a bit, how many NMT/bells are you offering? : o



I have no idea whats shes worth so please make an offer whatever you think is fair and we can work from there (plus Im going to have to get someone out again xp)


----------



## acidgreenfilling

boring said:


> Looking for (as of 4/4);;
> 
> Lily
> Molly
> Marina
> Pekoe
> Rosie
> Melba
> Wolfgang
> Merry
> 
> I can offer bells, NMT + other goods to those who may be able to help me!



shes not in boxes yet so if ur not in a rush i can give u marina! she was the last to move in but i dont plan on keeping her and would like to give her to someone who actually rly wants her aaaaa


----------



## boring

acidgreenfilling said:


> shes not in boxes yet so if ur not in a rush i can give u marina! she was the last to move in but i dont plan on keeping her and would like to give her to someone who actually rly wants her aaaaa


That would be absolutely wonderful! I would adore the chance to have her around, I dont have space right now but I'm currently making it for my dreamies, what would you like in return for her?


----------



## acidgreenfilling

boring said:


> That would be absolutely wonderful! I would adore the chance to have her around, I dont have space right now but I'm currently making it for my dreamies, what would you like in return for her?



would 20 NMT be okay? if u also have rose seeds ill gladly take those but otherwise just miles tickets are fine :0c


----------



## boring

acidgreenfilling said:


> would 20 NMT be okay? if u also have rose seeds ill gladly take those but otherwise just miles tickets are fine :0c


That would be a-ok with me! And I'm actually in search or roses myself so I would sadly only be able to offer NMT


----------



## Jaebeommie

LF Apollo! 
Please let me know your price!


----------



## Denise159

I


boring said:


> That would be a-ok with me! And I'm actually in search or roses myself so I would sadly only be able to offer NMT


 I have roses, if you want


----------



## acidgreenfilling

boring said:


> That would be a-ok with me! And I'm actually in search or roses myself so I would sadly only be able to offer NMT



alright, ill keep u in mind once i get her in boxes!! she has no other takers anyway so ill gladly reserve her for u /o/


----------



## boring

acidgreenfilling said:


> alright, ill keep u in mind once i get her in boxes!! she has no other takers anyway so ill gladly reserve her for u /o/


Thank you so much!


----------



## CrossingLights

LF: Static!! 
He's been in all my towns since wild world and is my ultimate favourite but I haven't been able to find him on islands with NMT! 

I would literally offer anything NMT, bells, hybrid flowers, cherry blossom items etc please name your price (i would also be willing to trade my current villagers: merengue and marina for him) tysm!!!!!


----------



## UpbeatNebula263

LF: Lucky, Raymond, Judy, Audie


----------



## Underneath The Stars

looking for static, lobo or tom (cranky villagers)


----------



## Dashonthecob

Looking for pietro


----------



## MamiTomoe

LF Raymond. He's so darn cute. Once I get him for myself, I'll be trying to get him for 3 of my friends.
I'm offering these villagers that I have the amiibo of:
Julian, Stitches, Marshal, Diana, Lily, Wolfgang, Pietro, Merengue, Marina, Muffy, Kid Cat, Bob, and Ankha.
I'm also offering up bells, nook tickets, star fragments, and various furniture.
If you need a quick response, please add me on discord - my ID is tsuki#5727 . I check that more than I do the forums.


----------



## Heline

Hi, I'm looking for Boots, Deirdre and Bonbon!
edit : I don’t have room anymore, but as soon as one of my villagers leave I would be able to adopt again!


----------



## Guero101

LF: Gayle, Alli, Alfonso, Sly, and Boots


----------



## ElenaSmiles

Will pay 100 NMT for Judy!!!


----------



## kattayfio

Looking for *Dobie!*

he’s the last villager I’m looking for! I can offer NMT, IGB, Star Fragments, or TBT if the system is fixed .


----------



## Holla

I’m looking for: Kiki, Julian, Agnes, Blanche, Merengue, Frobert, and Mira.

Some of them are pretty popular but I really don’t have much to offer for them other than hybrid tulips or TBT. The less popular ones I’d be happy to take off your hands though provided I have room.


----------



## SoSu

LF Savannah!

Have Marshal, Fauna, Cherry, Marcel, Sprocket, Bangle, Klaus, Maple, Harry, and Flip. Flip ready to move.

Happy to pay what I can.

ETA I have found her!


----------



## Ichiban

i logged back on after years just to say: lf punchy lol


----------



## Catsaber

Looking for Cole :c

Can pay in bells and seasonal autumn stuff if you want any of those! (currently can make yellow-leaf pile, pile of leaves, leaf campsite, traditional balancing toy, tree's bounty lamp, tree's bounty little tree, pine bonsai tree, tree's bounty mobile and acorn pochette)


----------



## mermaidshelf

Newer post updated!


----------



## duckvely

LF Scoot, Joey, and Bill


----------



## Kurashiki

reposting as its been 4 hours!
LF: Julian
FT: nmt, sanrio posters, rosie, tbt

Found!


----------



## Ami

LF: Marshal, Flurry, Diana, Sherb
FT: NMT, TBT (when available), some villagers (PM)


----------



## Mechaccino

Delphine said:


> Hey guys! I'm looking for Francine, Chrissy and O'Hare!
> I can offer NMT, TBT bells (when they're available again on the site) or IG bells!
> Also note that I have Audie with me so a potential trade could be possible



hello! i have Francine on my island and I've just met Chrissy on an island tour. I could ask her to move to my island if you want her? Im looking for IG bells, how much would you offer?


----------



## FieryFetus

SoSu said:


> LF Savannah!
> 
> Have Marshal, Fauna, Cherry, Marcel, Sprocket, Bangle, Klaus, Maple, Harry, and Flip. Flip ready to move.
> 
> Happy to pay what I can.



Would love to exchange my Savannah for your Marshal!


----------



## BucketSama

LF Punchy 

I have 20+ NMT and 2 mill IGB for him


----------



## Fruitcup

LF: Chief and/or Bunnie
I can pay 20 NMT and/or 2 mill IGB


----------



## Capeet

Lf Stitches. Can trade Diana, Molly, Bunnie or Maple for him or pay IGB~


----------



## GirlPolarBear

LF audie or julian

FT Bob, Fauna


----------



## katiee

Denise159 said:


> Hi! I have Dom and Could give him to you


omg i’ll pm you!


----------



## Rowlet28

LF: Marshal/Raymond
I have a few nook miles tickets and bells and also have Lucky if anyone wants him...


----------



## Rhyrem

unikai said:


> Hi! I have Colton in boxes right now, willing to take any offer of nmt/igb


Hi! Do you still have him in boxes? I'd have to kick someone out by cycling, but if you can hold him for a bit I'm willing to give you 5 NMT maybe?


----------



## beanutbutter

luna-melody said:


> I have June! I’m currently only trading for villagers atm though. Do you have Bunnie, Zucker, Diana, or Lolly by any chance? If not I’ll let you know if I don’t find a villager trade for her


 
Unfort I don't have any of those  Lmk if you're up for other offers though!


----------



## mayormars

*LF*: Diana, Lolly, Bruce/Chief, Raymond and Marshal (I know I'm not getting them since everyone is offering their souls for them lol)*
FT*: Skye (depending on the villager offer), Deidre, Pango, Al, Spike.


----------



## Squiggle

Looking for Henry my buddy!


----------



## unikai

Rhyrem said:


> Hi! Do you still have him in boxes? I'd have to kick someone out by cycling, but if you can hold him for a bit I'm willing to give you 5 NMT maybe?


Sure thing. I'll hold on to him for the day. PM me when you're ready to visit!


----------



## Bwazey

-N/A


----------



## KnifeWaifu

Looking for Punchy, Raymond and Bob!
Mostly Punchy and Raymond but would love Bob as well ♡
I can offer TBT, hybrids, star fragments and more!


----------



## Pudgey

LF Bones!! I have a ton of NMT and ING to offer


----------



## shamana

mewto28 said:


> LF: Marshal/Raymond
> I have a few nook miles tickets and bells and also have Lucky if anyone wants him...


Hello! I'd like to offer NMT or IGB for Lucky if you would like 

EDIT: No longer looking for Lucky <3


----------



## Princess Serenity

LF Judy!
Can offer Marshal, Diana, Mira, Bud,, Skye, or Zucker for her along with in game bells (though admittedly I’m not super rich) and some cherry blossom items (wall, clock, pond stone, wood floor, petal pile, bonsai)! I am willing to take other offers on my villagers tho!


----------



## GirlPolarBear

KnifeWaifu said:


> Looking for Punchy, Raymond and Bob!
> Mostly Punchy and Raymond but would love Bob as well ♡
> I can offer TBT, hybrids, star fragments and more!


I have Bob! Message me an offer?


----------



## Lilette

Been 4 hours, so I’m reposting.

LF- Dom

FT- 500k IGB, Sanrio Posters, Rosie, Stitches, Bob, Ankha (+ I have other Amiibo cards)

I have a spot available right now for Dom, but I can send pictures of my Amiibo to prove I have them.


----------



## Bwazey

LF- Ankha! Willing to give you igbs, NMT, and anything else I may have that you’ll want. She’s my last dreamie and it would mean the world to me if I could adopt her


----------



## courtky

DinoTown said:


> Currently looking for: Plucky, Ken, Twiggy, Drago, Gayle, Sly, Boots, Alfsonso


twiggy is moving out of my town.


----------



## monhogee97

LF Sherb!

Have Marina in boxes to trade, but will also take 30 NMT for her!


----------



## Terrabull

Looking for Pekoe.  I don't have anyone in boxes right now.  Have a ton of amiibo cards, but not her.


----------



## Ashbury

im looking for someone to fill my snooty slot: Diana, Judy, Whitney, Freya, Tiffany, or Vivian!

I can offer 20+ NMT


----------



## moonford

Hi folks, I'm currently looking for Annalise (snooty horse), Lily (normal frog) and Tucker (lazy elephant). 


Please let me know if you have any of them moving out or not, I'll be happy to trade NMT, hybrids and some bells although I must confess that I'm a bit low on funds! Thank you!


----------



## ichigomariti

Denise159 said:


> Hi! I have Hamphrey


Can I take Hamphrey!!??


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Lobo!


----------



## Aragorn

LF: Roscoe
FT: NMT, IGB


----------



## DinoTown

courtky said:


> twiggy is moving out of my town.


Right now? If so, could I come and get her? What would you like for her?


----------



## courtky

DinoTown said:


> Right now? If so, could I come and get her? What would you like for her?


I sent you a PM!


----------



## greyzski

LF: Mitzi, Lolly, and Avery 

FT: IGB


----------



## Eirrinn

Looking for tangy, willing to offer nmt or igb


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Lf:Cherry, Ankha, (Doubt anyone would trade these but one can dream) Walker, Frita, Portia, and Tex

Ft: In terms of villagers I have Lyman, Agnes, Roald, Gruff, Flora, Pekoe, Hans and Derwin. 
As for anything else, just name a price and I'll see what I can do. No promises though.


----------



## owltome

LF: ike, blanche, julian, erik, beau, and punchy!

i can offer in game bells or some NMT (-:


----------



## cheezyfries

looking for roald for a friend 
would love to pay in tbt but we can definitely work something out with igb or nmt if necessary. 
he's OBSESSED with roald and i would love to get him for my friend


----------



## JiOwae

Would love to have Ruby and Wolfgang ! <3


----------



## Jumania

Looking for Punchy! Or any cat villager other than Kid cat Or Rosie
Offering 1m igb


----------



## squidflip

LF Beau or Tex!
I have a list of all my villagers in my signature, but I'm not trading away Stitches, Audie, June, or Chester
Name your price and I'll grind! (NMT, bells, gold nugs, etc. I can also make you a forum signature in addition to these c: )


----------



## Audrey Marie

katiee said:


> Hello! I'm looking for Ketchup, Bluebear, Filbert, Lucky, Rosie, and Dom! I can pay in igb or nmt


hey i have rosie! any offers? ( igb preferred) she isn't in boxes yet but i can tt her out and send a photo of proof she wasn't forced out!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



Hectical said:


> Looking for these villagers* (listed in order of priority!)*: Eugene, Antonio, Marina, Ribbot
> 
> I can offer up to 3 NMT or any amount of IGB.


i have eugene's amibo card! i could have him move in and get him for you! do you have an offer of igb?


----------



## Cranium

LF Tangy, Ankha, Bob, Kiki, Punchy, Purrl, Rudy, Rosie & Tom

Offering NMT, IGB or a combination of both


----------



## celestial_owl

LF: Pietro!! 

Can offer NMT, TBT, or hybrid flowers.


----------



## sej

looking for raymond or bob, can offer zucker and TBT


----------



## Bayonetta

LF Audie, Papi, and Whitney! Can trade bells, NMT or I have Wolfgang and Sherb!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020



boring said:


> Looking for (as of 4/4);;
> 
> Lily
> Molly
> Marina
> Pekoe
> Rosie
> Melba
> Wolfgang
> Merry
> 
> I can offer bells, NMT + other goods to those who may be able to help me!


I have Wolfgang! Do you have any villagers for trade/NMT?


----------



## Cirice

jihux said:


> LF Scoot, Joey, and Bill


Scoot is leaving soon, PM me with an offer!


----------



## *Maddy*

Looking for Merry! 
If you're willing to sell/give her lmk!
Also Pango will be in boxes tomorrow if anyone would like her!


----------



## MelonHead

Denise159 said:


> i am desperately looking for my beloved Zell   would pay all my bells for him (more than 1 mio)



Did you ever get Zell? He is in my town and I was going to TT cycle him out eventually


----------



## Amery

I'm looking for Raymond (the new cat villager), Coco and Kyle! I'll attach a link to my thread below which shows all the amiibo cards I can trade for them. I'd also be willing to part with Merengue!

Looking for Coco and Kyle! Have series 1-4 cards for trade


----------



## OreoTerror

LF: Erik, Beau, June, Shep, Apollo, Blaire, Marshal or Maple! Can trade TBT.


----------



## aleshapie

Looking for Raymond!! I can offer any amiibo villager or 2 mil bells


----------



## Noctis

I'm looking for my boy Genji. If you have my boy please hit me up. I just want him to come home. I can offer max 20 NMT and or bells.


----------



## Brumbo

LF: Tom


----------



## kimpearbeach

Looking for Tangy!!!

200k + 2 NMT if in boxes
250k + 5 NMT if willing to time travel to get her to move out plus i will pick all the weeds for u that grow and give them back to you so u can sell or craft with them


----------



## Succulent

Looking for Cube! ♡♡
Tell me a price cx


----------



## MrsTonks

LF: Flora 
please dm if you have her


----------



## TortimerCrossing

LF Scoot & Sherb c:


----------



## SoSu

FieryFetus said:


> Would love to exchange my Savannah for your Marshal!


I’ll let you know when he’s ready to go! He drives me crazy I’m not TTing right now, so I have no idea when he will be ready to go. I will try to ignore him so that he doesn’t change too much.


----------



## FieryFetus

SoSu said:


> I’ll let you know when he’s ready to go! He drives me crazy I’m not TTing right now, so I have no idea when he will be ready to go. I will try to ignore him so that he doesn’t change too much.



My Savannah isn't in boxes either but I can try to TT her out once I have Marshal since I already have a plot ready (and I don't know if you can have more than 1 plot open at a time; I've tried and it resulted in Kitty randomly moving in one of my plots )


----------



## MrPicklez

[LF] Merry - I’m looking at adding Merry to my island as a surprise to my girlfriend because she was her favorite villager in Pocket Camp. I currently only have 9 NMT, but I have various other things I can offer in compensation like in game bells, 5 gold ore, 5 scrap parts, some blue hybrids, DIY recipes you may not have that I can make, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Namaka

Ededdneddy123 said:


> Lf:Cherry, Ankha, (Doubt anyone would trade these but one can dream) Walker, Frita, Portia, and Tex
> 
> Ft: In terms of villagers I have Lyman, Agnes, Roald, Gruff, Flora, Pekoe, Hans and Derwin.
> As for anything else, just name a price and I'll see what I can do. No promises though.



I have Portia if you want to trade for Roald.


----------



## SoSu

FieryFetus said:


> My Savannah isn't in boxes either but I can try to TT her out once I have Marshal since I already have a plot ready (and I don't know if you can have more than 1 plot open at a time; I've tried and it resulted in Kitty randomly moving in one of my plots )


This game seems to move faster than ACNL, so I hope it won’t be too long. I really don’t have a good grasp of the dynamics yet.


----------



## FieryFetus

FieryFetus said:


> LF Scoot, Bob, Eugene, Cherry, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal
> 
> Definitely know for sure I can't afford the last two but yeah


 Changing Ruby to Dotty


----------



## Ichiban

LF punchy


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Namaka said:


> I have Portia if you want to trade for Roald.


I currently have someone asking for Roald, but they haven't responded in a while. I'll give them a bit more time and if they don't respond I'll let you know.


----------



## GumCat

LF Freya, can do whatever mix you want of NMT, up to 500 TBT when it's back, and probably can only scrounge around ~500k IGB. Whatever combination you want!


----------



## tinypietro

lf: pietro

i can pay in igb (preferred), nmt, and i also have judy if anyone would be interested in trading!


----------



## macdemarco

Currently looking for any dog or wolf villager! Doesn’t matter which one ;-;


----------



## honeypuff

Currently looking for Marshal. Can pay 100 NMT for him.


----------



## sweetmusic

LF Diana, Lilly, Francine and Sprinkle. Willing to offer 30 NMTs


----------



## Noodledoods

Hello everyone! I am currently looking for Lolly! Willing to pay with TBT (I don't have a lot of IGB). I would really appreciate it if someone could let me have my favorite villager!

Happy islanding! 

EDIT: Since TBTs are not available, I'm willing to pay with IGB!


----------



## Norin

Hello im looking for Raymond and im offering up 600 nook miles tickets


----------



## boring

Looking for (as of 4/4);;

Judy
Molly
Marina
Pekoe
Rosie
Melba
Wolfgang
Merry

I currently have a villager about to move out so anyone on the list in boxes would be great! Im open to paying for NMT, IGB or something else


----------



## cherrygirl

cherrygirl said:


> looking for Lopez, I dont have much but can pay with nmt/igb or with a villager I'm happy to trade with, when they move out



Not looking for Lopez anymore.

Looking for Freya or Fauna. Willing to pay in nmt (don’t have a lot), igb or a mixture. I’m also willing to trade some of my villagers for them if their in box’s.


----------



## liliamgirl

Looking for Merengue! Can pay with any combination of IGC, NMT, and hybrid hyacinths


----------



## Pit

LF Victoria, Klaus and Daisy. 
Happy to figure out what I can offer for you.


----------



## Kumori

LF: Eugene and Carmen! Willing to pay igb


----------



## Antonio

I'm hoping for stitches, I got tbt but not alot of bells.


----------



## morifarty

Hey guys, I'm desperately looking for Beau, Bella, Carmen, Jacques, and Wolfgang. I can pay in TBT because that's what I have the most of. Let me know if you have any of these guys!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

ems said:


> LF: Apple, Marshal, Rex and Blaire!



Hey! I have Apple but not currently moving. I’m considering trading her for Bunnie if you have her. Not sure what your villagers are


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

Looking for Beardo. We can talk about what you want for him


----------



## bekka

LF: Lolly 
Offering: bells, NMT, TBT, hybrids, Skye


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

Nvm my full list is
Beardo, Rhoda, Tia, Gayle, and Marcie. We can talk about what you want for them


----------



## twinkletoes

Currently looking for: *Cyd* (Cranky Elephant)

Shoot a PM & we can work a deal out!


----------



## Lychew

LF: Vesta and Goldie I can pay in NMT! (Im also really new to this so lmk how all of this works)


----------



## Anj2k6

Looking for: Margie, Apollo, Alfonso, Whitney, Merengue, Judy, Raymond

I have the amiibo cards of: Punchy, Bob, Kabuki, Stitches, Goldie, Bunnie, Mint, and Kiki I can cycle in return.


----------



## Rezume34

Currently looking for ankha can offer NMT,  gold nugs or sakura furniture


----------



## Rowlet28

shamana said:


> Hello! I'd like to offer NMT or IGB for Lucky if you would like


How much would you offer


----------



## fl0ra

LF Judy or Diana
FT see villagers below or dm me to negotiate!


----------



## honeyaura

Looking for *KIDD* and *BILLY!
Can trade hybrids, IGB or TBT*


----------



## Stormykitts

desperately looking for snake, curlos, tom or bones! cannot offer too much atm, i have star fragments


----------



## Pudgey

Looking for BONES! I have a lot of NMT and bells to offer <3


----------



## Bunlily

⋆ ˚｡⋆୨୧˚ *Please help me find my dreamies. <3 *˚୨୧⋆｡˚ ⋆ 
_Willing to trade bells, pink/orange/black roses, materials, and some nmt. I also have *Sherb *and Bluebear I am willing to part with. 
----_
_




* Maple* (ult. dreamie)_
_





 Bunnie





 Diana




 Judy





 Marshal





 Beau_
_





 Lolly_


----------



## Charizard694

I have Erik in boxes ready to go, looking for IGB's


----------



## mysticaltaylor

Chaseamccoy said:


> Can I take Hamphrey!!??


do you still need Hamphrey?


----------



## Hedgehugs

Isnt-it-pretty said:


> Nvm my full list is
> Beardo, Rhoda, Tia, Gayle, and Marcie. We can talk about what you want for them



I can give you Beardo... when he feels like moving out. Might be awhile tho.


----------



## Titanic2002

MrKisstoefur said:


> [LF] Merry - I’m looking at adding Merry to my island as a surprise to my girlfriend because she was her favorite villager in Pocket Camp. I currently only have 9 NMT, but I have various other things I can offer in compensation like in game bells, 5 gold ore, 5 scrap parts, some blue hybrids, DIY recipes you may not have that I can make, etc. Thanks!



Merry's moving out in my town - I could sell her to you for 8 NMT


----------



## MrPicklez

[LF] Merry or Stitches - I’m looking at adding Merry to my island as a surprise to my girlfriend because she was her favorite villager in Pocket Camp.Stitches is just one of my own personal dreamiss. I currently only have 10 NMT, but I have various other things I can offer in compensation along with the NMT like in game bells, 5 gold ore, 5 scrap parts, some blue hybrids, DIY recipes you may not have that I can make, etc. Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Titanic2002 said:


> Merry's moving out in my town - I could sell her to you for 8 NMT



I didn’t see this before I restarted my own but yes definitely I would love to have her!


----------



## Titanic2002

MrKisstoefur said:


> [LF] Merry or Stitches - I’m looking at adding Merry to my island as a surprise to my girlfriend because she was her favorite villager in Pocket Camp.Stitches is just one of my own personal dreamiss. I currently only have 10 NMT, but I have various other things I can offer in compensation along with the NMT like in game bells, 5 gold ore, 5 scrap parts, some blue hybrids, DIY recipes you may not have that I can make, etc. Thanks!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t see this before I restarted my own but yes definitely I would love to have her!



Ok, I'll just get a dodo code set up!


----------



## MrPicklez

Titanic2002 said:


> Ok, I'll just get a dodo code set up!



I went ahead and PM’d you.


----------



## a pomeranian

I'm looking for Chow! Not sure what I have to offer but if you have him I'm sure we can work something out


----------



## Rowlet28

Isnt-it-pretty said:


> Nvm my full list is
> Beardo, Rhoda, Tia, Gayle, and Marcie. We can talk about what you want for them



I'm focusing on moving out Beardo first so you can take him!


----------



## Samwise

LF Raymond, FT Judy + 200 NMT


----------



## SoulSilver

LF: bam, fauna
FT: https://tinyurl.com/my-amiibos any of these villagers, bells, nmt


----------



## trickyfox

Dustbird said:


> Looking for:
> 
> *Dobie
> Molly
> Kyle
> Whitney
> Erik*
> 
> I can offer Nook Mile Tickets!
> 
> I'd rather avoid Amiibo force-out's. I know the glitch was supposed to be fixed, but since some people are still experiencing issues I'd rather be safe than sorry!





Ashbury said:


> im looking for someone to fill my snooty slot: Diana, Judy, Whitney, Freya, Tiffany, or Vivian!
> 
> I can offer 20+ NMT





Bayonetta said:


> LF Audie, Papi, and Whitney! Can trade bells, NMT or I have Wolfgang and Sherb!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Wolfgang! Do you have any villagers for trade/NMT?



hello, i have *an original, non-amibo, naturally moving out whitney *in my thread here!  also looking for kiki in exchange for her (i don't time travel, so you'd have to wait a day for me to redeem kiki if you don't mind).


----------



## Crystalism

LF:

Diana
Merengue
Genji
Lily
Zucker
Julian
Skye
Gayle
Cookie
Peanut
Whitney
Freya

I can pay in NMT and IGB!


----------



## Katy88

Isnt-it-pretty said:


> Nvm my full list is
> Beardo, Rhoda, Tia, Gayle, and Marcie. We can talk about what you want for them



Hi, I have Marcie in boxes today if you'd like her? I don't need anything for her, if you have some purple flowers or any Hyacinths that would be cool but not necessary.


----------



## JellofishXD

Currently looking for Cookie or Merengue! Don't have too much but can offer a few mill bells and/or some nmt.


----------



## Titanic2002

LF: Apple!


----------



## CrossingLights

(Been a day so I'm reposting!)

LF: Static!! 
He's been in all my towns since wild world and is my ultimate favourite but I haven't been able to find him on islands with NMT! 

I would literally offer anything NMT, bells, hybrid flowers, cherry blossom items etc please name your price (i would also be willing to trade my current villagers: merengue and marina for him) tysm!!!!!


----------



## Cranium

LF Tangy, Ankha, Bob, Kiki, Punchy, Purrl, Rudy, Rosie & Tom

Offering NMT, IGB or a combination of both


----------



## ruluesama

looking for julian and/or stitches! 
can pay with nmt, igb, items, or villager trading. willing to trade hamlet or pancetti. thanks! ♡


----------



## Darian

LF Lolly!!!!! Name your price


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Looking for Filbert
Offering 40NMT
My friend is looking for him quite desperately while he has a plot available. I’ll be willing to up the offer if necessary to make sure he gets him. Hoping someone has his amiibo
I’d also add on gold nuggets and I have a lot of tbt


----------



## Daniel _Rao03

LF: Fang/Fauna

Will pay in Bells


----------



## chibihime143

Noctis said:


> I'm looking for my boy Genji. If you have my boy please hit me up. I just want him to come home. I can offer max 20 NMT and or bells.



Hi there did you get Genji yet? If not, I have genji he’s not in boxes but I can TT him to move.


----------



## tsantsa

SirBadger said:


> Hey! I have Apple but not currently moving. I’m considering trading her for Bunnie if you have her. Not sure what your villagers are



I don't currently have bunnie, however if it comes to apple being in boxes and nobody else wants her I'd be more than happy to take her off of your hands


----------



## Mikon

Looking for tia again...she managed to move out of my village without me noticing and it really hurt me...if anyone is willing to give her to me for free if they want..I lack the tickets to buy her since I used it trying to get her in the first place...


----------



## Jared:3

Mikon said:


> Looking for tia again...she managed to move out of my village without me noticing and it really hurt me...if anyone is willing to give her to me for free if they want..I lack the tickets to buy her since I used it trying to get her in the first place...


I thought villages had to ping you in order to move? If that's not the case that's definitely heartbreaking!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Mikon said:


> Looking for tia again...she managed to move out of my village without me noticing and it really hurt me...if anyone is willing to give her to me for free if they want..I lack the tickets to buy her since I used it trying to get her in the first place...



How did this happen? I was under the impression they can’t move now without telling you. I actually had Judy thinking about leaving and I turned off my switch without answering her and she was still there when I went back on


----------



## Mikon

I dont even know how it happened. I was just moving fang into his new happen, tted a day for him to move on only to find out she moved out. Not a single word, no bubbles...I dont understand...and I hate it since I played for her in tickets only to have her taken from me...its so annoying it's already hard enough getting this tickets in large amounts...ugh...I don't know how it happened...but I'm upset it even happened...so the search is back on again...I'll probably go back to cycling in Hope's i can sell some villagers...


----------



## Jared:3

Mikon said:


> I dont even know how it happened. I was just moving fang into his new happen, tted a day for him to move on only to find out she moved out. Not a single word, no bubbles...I dont understand...and I hate it since I played for her in tickets only to have her taken from me...its so annoying it's already hard enough getting this tickets in large amounts...ugh...I don't know how it happened...but I'm upset it even happened...so the search is back on again...I'll probably go back to cycling in Hope's i can sell some villagers...


Well it hasn't been exactly confirmed if villagers can move without telling you, however I hope this isn't another glitch that we have discovered!


----------



## silicalia

[LF] Jacques! He's a charming little French bird. I can pay in TBT!


----------



## LilMitsuki

Hi!
Im looking for Judy, Stitches, Chester, Bluebear, Hans, Pietro, Sherb ♡ any of them would make me soooo happy!

im not familiar with trading nook miles furniture but I think I can give you some! Otherwise I can craft you the sakura set or give you one of my villagers when it moves ^_^


----------



## lykkelille

failed to quote -.-


----------



## Climbintospace

LF: Any cranky who would be up fro grabs today. Let me know what you got. Doesn't have to be any special  tier or anything.


----------



## Gracelia

Looking for: Raymond, Beau, Teddy, Fang. I can pay with IGB, NMT, art (PM me)~


----------



## honeyaura

honeyaura said:


> Looking for *KIDD* and *BILLY!
> Can trade hybrids, IGB or TBT*


Still looking!


----------



## acaris

Desperately looking for Raymond, contact me so we can work out what to give in exchange!


----------



## Hebsey

pochacco said:


> looking for marshal, beau, diana, bluebear, and zucker ; v ;


Hi, I’m moving Zucker out today! Are you wanting to do bells?


----------



## Tanyana

Looking for all the villagers in my dreamies list in my signature. I miss them all and want all equally! <3 I had them all in New Leaf and want them back!


----------



## Mikon

So just wanted to update on this issue with tia. Her plot Is now officially gone after 15 days of tting. She did not tell me that she was leaving she just packed her things and left after I got fang. I'm really sad she left me after I paid nook tickets for you....anyways I'm looking for her again maybe in Hope's someone would donate her to me


----------



## Jumania

Looking for ANY cat villager!! (Except for Rosie and Kid Cat)
Offering 1m IGB and 4 NMT


----------



## NiterZ7

LF: Papi


----------



## JaydenRocks0

LF: Goldie for free


----------



## maimero

LF: judy!!! she would fit so well with the aesthetic of my town!! i have amiibo so i can get you essentially any villager you want that has an amiibo. i know that in itself isn't a very fair trade all on it's own because judy is amiiboless, so i'm willing to throw in an extra 5 mil bells!!


----------



## usa-chan

looking for stitches or maple! will offer tbt (once it becomes available), ntm, igb, or wishlist items!


----------



## Tako

Squiddles said:


> Looking for Tammy! And Cat villagers!


Tammy has just pinged that she is considering moving out. I reckon she would be in boxes tomorrow. Are you still looking for her?


----------



## GumCat

Looking for Freya, Punchy, Fuchsia, Diana we can figure out any combo you want of IGB/TBT/NMT


----------



## bunniebee

LF Bunnie, Dotty, Bonbon mainly but almost any rabbit! I'm not sure I have much to offer other than some IGB or black tulips uhhh


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hey everyone:
Frita is leaving my island tomorrow.

I’m looking for the following villagers that I could get by the day after tomorrow (that is, Tuesday), since I don’t TT.

*Looking* *for:* Renée (uchi ), Dobie (cranky wolf), Marshal (smug squirrel). 

I have plenty *NMT* for all of them. I have also around 600k in *IGB*. I’m also willing to give all my remaining *TBT* and other items you might be looking for (either exclusive NM items or catalogue in general). 

Please, let me know


----------



## acaris

Jumania said:


> Looking for ANY cat villager!! (Except for Rosie and Kid Cat)
> Offering 1m IGB and 4 NMT



Purrl will be moving tomorrow in my island and I have her amiibo card, not sure how to help though unless I kick her out somehow so you can adopt her


----------



## dino

looking for agnes, vesta OR eunice, melba, genji, & vivian !
can pay in NMT, or item or DIY trades, tbt or possibly IGB ! thanks so much


----------



## mayormars

Hello everyone!

*FT: *Bob, Skye
*LF: *Marshal, Diana, NMTs offers

Thank you for your time ♥


----------



## luna-melody

dino said:


> looking for agnes, vesta OR eunice, melba, genji, & vivian !
> can pay in NMT, or item or DIY trades, tbt or possibly IGB ! thanks so much


I have Agnes! How many nmt are you offering?


----------



## Jumania

acaris said:


> Purrl will be moving tomorrow in my island and I have her amiibo card, not sure how to help though unless I kick her out somehow so you can adopt her


Oh please let me know when she’s going to move!


----------



## Minth

Heya! I'm looking for Chrissy! Can offer NMT, pm me if you are willing to let her go


----------



## AppleCat

LF Audie, have Pekoe and Rosie to give

Not sure how much either of them are worth in NH, I know they were popular in NL.  Anyone know if they're still worth much?


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Looking for Scoot & Sherb!


----------



## coffeeshoplullabies

Looking for Fang!! Can pay IGB or a few NMT


----------



## acidgreenfilling

acidgreenfilling said:


> LF dotty genji and ankha/tasha!
> 
> i can trade marina for ankha/genji, dont rly have much bells right now u-u and i can buy off dotty with NMT!!



LF just dotty now!! i rly want her shes my bday twin u-u


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

macdewhacko said:


> *Looking for Francine &/or Kidd!*
> I currently have an open plot to move one of these two in! I could offer 1.5 mill bells or trade for another villager i may have.
> *currently in my town: Fang, Skye.*
> cards i can move in: Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney Lucky, Vivian, Kid Cat, Goldie, Wolfgang, Cookie, Julia, Dobie, Sylvana, June, Tasha and others!


how much in bells would you be looking for for kid cat and julian?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

i am looking for; kid cat, chrissy, francine, chelsea, julian, diana, and raymond. i am willing to exchange bells or any of the villagers below for any of them: 

currently in my town (that im willing to part with) i have: dobie, sprocket, pate, claudia, baabara, sylvana, fuschia, and o’hare. 

WA cards i own: dobie, claude, bea, hopkins, boyd, weber, rex, buzz, sprocket, admiral, boris, sandy, sylvana, candi, leopold, ketchup, billy, maddie, gonzo, paolo, ike, bitty, and tybalt.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



GumCat said:


> Looking for Freya, Punchy, Fuchsia, Diana we can figure out any combo you want of IGB/TBT/NMT


hi, i currently have fuschia in my town & im willing to trade!! although she is not in-boxes yet.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



bunniebee said:


> LF Bunnie, Dotty, Bonbon mainly but almost any rabbit! I'm not sure I have much to offer other than some IGB or black tulips uhhh


in my town i have o’hare, and i have the WA cards for claude + hopkins

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



SirBadger said:


> Hey everyone:
> Frita is leaving my island tomorrow.
> 
> I’m looking for the following villagers that I could get by the day after tomorrow (that is, Tuesday), since I don’t TT.
> 
> *Looking* *for:* Renée (uchi ), Dobie (cranky wolf), Marshal (smug squirrel).
> 
> I have plenty *NMT* for all of them. I have also around 600k in *IGB*. I’m also willing to give all my remaining *TBT* and other items you might be looking for (either exclusive NM items or catalogue in general).
> 
> Please, let me know



in my town i have dobie, but i also have the WA amiibo card for him. im willing to exchange him for one of those monster statues? (the ones that kind of look like godzilla)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Climbintospace said:


> LF: Any cranky who would be up fro grabs today. Let me know what you got. Doesn't have to be any special  tier or anything.


i have WA cards for dobie, gonzo, ike, buzz, admiral, and boris.


----------



## Chibi21

Hello,
I know she is probably one of the most requested but I am looking for Audie. This is what I have that may be of interest, 5 Gold Nuggets, 1 Aries Fragment, 20 Star Fragments, Bamboo grove and Cherry Blossom trees Wallpapers recipes, Bamboo lunch box recipe, I also have 150k IGB and I can probably scrounge up a few NMT


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

macdemarco said:


> Currently looking for any dog or wolf villager! Doesn’t matter which one ;-;



in my town i have dobie (cranky wolf). and i have the WA cards for: dobie + bea.


----------



## misspiggy95

Looking for Raymond, Lolly, Tucker, Rolf


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

owltome said:


> LF: ike, blanche, julian, erik, beau, and punchy!
> 
> i can offer in game bells or some NMT (-:


i have the WA card for ike

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



beanutbutter said:


> Unfort I don't have any of those  Lmk if you're up for other offers though!



beanutbutter, i have the WA card for june & im willing to trade for either a villager, bells, or nook mile tickets!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



katiee said:


> Hello! I'm looking for Ketchup, Filbert, Lucky, Rosie, and Dom! I can pay in igb or nmt





Audrey Marie said:


> hey i have rosie! any offers? ( igb preferred) she isn't in boxes yet but i can tt her out and send a photo of proof she wasn't forced out!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> 
> 
> i have eugene's amibo card! i could have him move in and get him for you! do you have an offer of igb?


katiee, i have the WA card for ketchup


----------



## jzwang0

Looking for Zucker! Willing to trade anything, please DM me if you're interested with what you'd like in return. Thank you!


----------



## exorcism

LF coco, dotty, ruby, muffy, lucky, tangy, ankha, and stitches :') i can offer igb/nmt, or tbt once the system is back up


----------



## mimiru1618

Looking for Raymond. i will have whitney, kiki, flora, and phoebe to trade. i also have 12 million bells. i can get NMT as well.
thank you!


----------



## metswee

LF tybalt tangy or diana!! can offer some NMT, gold nuggets, aries/large/star fragments, sanrio posters TY :'-)


----------



## moonford

I am currently looking for Annalise the Snooty Horse

I can provide a mix of NMT, hybrids and bells


----------



## nyanicat

Looking for Marshal and Raymond! Have Zucker, Marina, Elmer, Kiki, Tammy for trade!


----------



## Ichiban

looking for punchy


----------



## lazuli

LF raymond
can offer at least 5mil IGB & any amiibo villager (lolly, julian, zucker, etc), sanrio posters... rip tbt bells


----------



## eladisland

LF Static - gifting to my friend - can offer 10 NMT but very flexible for negotiation. Do PM me


----------



## santhiago

Hi! I’m looking for Papi the lazy horse.


----------



## CurseYouAlex

LF: Molly or Audie, I can only accept one but I would prefer Molly.


Offering: NMTs and Bells


----------



## MrsTonks

*s*till LF for Flora... I really really reallyyyyyyy want her!!!!!


----------



## Stacyfaith

LF: Bianca or Deidre. Can offer igb and nmt


----------



## Buniroll

Fruitcup said:


> LF: Chief and/or Bunnie
> I can pay 20 NMT and/or 2 mill IGB


Hi, I have bunnie but what's IGB? sorry I'm new to this forum


----------



## Fruitcup

Buniroll said:


> Hi, I have bunnie but what's IGB? sorry I'm new to this forum


IGB means "in game bells"
I sent you a private message!


----------



## dino

luna-melody said:


> I have Agnes! How many nmt are you offering?


oooh  that would be awesome! i dont think she's v popular? 5 lol?


----------



## Vonny

LF: Spike

I can trade TBT

I have nothing of value now that TBT is disabled >_>

Got him : )


----------



## PinkEgoBox17

Looking for Static! Will gladly trade anything I have!


----------



## Malfoysnappingturtle

GatoLucky said:


> LF Broffina. Willing to offer bells or NMT!


I have Broffina! I’d be willing to trade her but I don’t have amiibos to kick her out so it may be a while before she decides to move out


----------



## Pyperoobay

I have a plot of land open and I’m looking for Pietro!

Can trade in game bells, items or nook tickets!!


----------



## exhaustedmon

Edit: Rocket Found! Thank you!


----------



## Pudgey

Looking for BONES! I have a ton of NMT and bells to offer <3


----------



## Taz

Looking for Cookie! i can offer igb or nmt


----------



## ferbie

Looking for both Stitches and Raymond!


----------



## Ralsei

Climbintospace said:


> LF: Any cranky who would be up fro grabs today. Let me know what you got. Doesn't have to be any special  tier or anything.


hello! I have Octavian, lmk if youre interested.


----------



## Squiddles

Tako said:


> Tammy has just pinged that she is considering moving out. I reckon she would be in boxes tomorrow. Are you still looking for her?


I have already gotten her from someone else but thank you!!


----------



## Blue-cat

Looking for Tangy (or possibly another cat). I can offer nmt or igb. I have 1 plot open now so hoping to trade soon


----------



## exhaustedmon

Climbintospace said:


> LF: Any cranky who would be up fro grabs today. Let me know what you got. Doesn't have to be any special  tier or anything.


I have  Walt who’s about to move in if you want him


----------



## AnimeK

Holla said:


> I’m looking for: Kiki, Julian, Agnes, Blanche, Merengue, Frobert, and Mira.
> 
> Some of them are pretty popular but I really don’t have much to offer for them other than hybrid tulips or TBT. The less popular ones I’d be happy to take off your hands though provided I have room.


Hey! Are you still looking for Mira? She’s moving from my town tomorrow, and I’m looking to find her a good home.


----------



## itzylia

looking for bones + bluebear!! i have bells and nmt


----------



## *Maddy*

Looking for Merry and Raymond!
Can pay 5 nmt and 300k for Merry
And maybe 10 nmt and 1mil for Raymond (I don't have much that's literally all I can offer)


----------



## BlahBlahBlackSheep

Hi I was looking for Colton at a campsite or in boxes. I haven't had luck trying to get him atm. Any takers? Can offer 350,000 bells for him and 3 NMT. Any thing I can craft for you and or catalogue depending what it is!

EDIT: Found him!


----------



## Holla

AnimeK said:


> Hey! Are you still looking for Mira? She’s moving from my town tomorrow, and I’m looking to find her a good home.



Hey, I still am but unfortunately a random villager just took my last open plot this morning. I don’t time travel and no one is moving out anytime soon either.


----------



## Nintenshel

I would love to get Sheldon to move to my island since we have the same name and all lol, I'm missing his Amiibo card sadly. Does anyone happen to have him?


----------



## BlueberryDream

Looking for: Bea, Bones, Cally, Deidre, Fauna, Flora, Goldie, Melba, or Stella. Thank you!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Denise159 said:


> i am desperately looking for my beloved Zell   would pay all my bells for him (more than 1 mio)


I have Zell if you want him! Shoot me a message if you like


----------



## Whisper

I'm currently looking for Ed, Eugene, and Purrl! There's other villagers that I'm also searching for but those three are top priority for me as of now. I don't have much to offer but I am willing to give hybrids or NMT's (I would have to grind for them first) in exchange.


----------



## BlueberryDream

Does anyone want any of the following villagers:
Beardo, Butch or Keaton?


----------



## honeyaura

honeyaura said:


> Looking for *KIDD* and *BILLY!
> Can trade hybrids, IGB or TBT*


Still looking


----------



## stormyxcloud

*Hellooo! I'm looking for:*

*


 Kabuki 





 Vesta 





 Ursala 





 Hopkins 

*

I will pay bells or NMT for them! I also have hybrids 
꒰ ^ᆺ^ ꒱​


----------



## punbun

Looking for Ruby or Raymond! I have Zucker and can offer NMT!


----------



## GumCat

Looking for Freya, Skye, or Punchy! IGB/NMT/TBT, have a few star fragments too if you want


----------



## LexxyRaptor

Looking for Amelia, Jacques and Lucky. I have IGB/NMT, I can also offer star fragments and such @_@;


----------



## xjeffreyhutto

Looking for Marshal and Fauna! Let me know what you're looking for and I can try to work something out!


----------



## asunadesu

Looking for Marina or Hamlet right now! I am bell poor and can only offer 5-7 NMT  But I’ll try my best to work something out!


----------



## duckyducky

Looking for Lopez, please lmk!! <3


----------



## Aristeia

honeyaura said:


> Still looking


I have Billy if you still want him, he is currently in boxes


----------



## Typhloquill

EDIT: No longer looking for someone


----------



## Samwise

Looking for Merengue in boxes! I have Maple or Diana or MNTs to trade!


----------



## Hyoshido

Looking for Bob and Kabuki, would be happy to trade tickets for them or if you're a genuinely kind soul, I'd happily take them if you're giving them away!

They'd be going to a forever home


----------



## .....

here's my list of dreamies in order
coco, kiki, lucky, ruby, muffy, stitches, roscoe. will pay nmt and hybrids. please...


----------



## Rowlet28

BlueberryDream said:


> Does anyone want any of the following villagers:
> Beardo, Butch or Keaton?


I have Beardo? Looking to move him out


----------



## Elgie

Nintenshel said:


> I would love to get Sheldon to move to my island since we have the same name and all lol, I'm missing his Amiibo card sadly. Does anyone happen to have him?



I've got him! I have no idea when he'll ask to leave though, I've been ignoring him for days with no luck...

Do you happen to have Julia, Kyle or Dobie in exchange?


----------



## Tease

LF: STATIC and TASHA. OFFERING NMT!


----------



## JellofishXD

Looking for Cookie! can trade a a mill bells and/or a few nook miles tickets.


----------



## Sudsofsplash

LF: Coco, Wolfgang, Lucky, or Audie

Offering: Any of my amiibos (Peanut, Flurry, Kid Cat, Walker, and Clay) PM if you want something else so we can work it out!


----------



## peachyvanilla

i have for trade *muffy,lyman,hans,hornsby and depending on the offer octavian and kid cat!* i'm looking for *colton,stitches,flurry,raymond,judy,marina,francine,chrissy,merengue,flurry or julian!* we can also discuss other things to trade!!!


----------



## Darian

Desperately searching for Lolly still <3


----------



## jenzz

Looking for Poppy and Raymond!


----------



## stardr0id

Looking for OLAF!! im willing to give 400k in game bells for him...

Bam also just asked to move away today if anyone is interested

EDIT: hey just found out that the internet at the place im at right now isnt good enough for online play;; so unfortunately cant trade right now ;__;


----------



## raeyoung

*LOOKING FOR:*
Judy, Raymond, Merengue, Chrissy, Francine, Julian, Kitt

I'm willing to pay a lot of IGB for these little dudes and dudettes, especially judy


----------



## DewDrops

Nintenshel said:


> I would love to get Sheldon to move to my island since we have the same name and all lol, I'm missing his Amiibo card sadly. Does anyone happen to have him?



I have Sheldon! He’s not planning to move out so far, but I can keep you posted if he pings me ^^


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Freya, Fauna and Chief/Wolfgang, (not fussed on either bc I love them both)


----------



## DewDrops

Looking for Blanche, Flora, Marina, Fuschia, Ketchup, Piper, or Diana.

This is pretty much an order of preference!


----------



## macdewhacko

LF Chief &/or Francine!
I can offer IGBs or trade for Marshal, Whitney, Fang, Lucky, Wolfgang, Skye, Julian, Beau, Dobie, Erik


----------



## CJ8080

LF BELLA, ROD AND VIC
If you’re getting rid of them it would be much appreciated and I’ll get you something
I have Flora, Charlise and Tammi for trade if you want them
I can give 10 NMT, 200k and hybrids


----------



## Rowlet28

macdewhacko said:


> LF Chief &/or Francine!
> I can offer IGBs or trade for Marshal, Whitney, Fang, Lucky, Wolfgang, Skye, Julian, Beau, Dobie, Erik


If I ever get Francine to ping me to move, can I trade for Marshal?


----------



## macdewhacko

mewto28 said:


> If I ever get Francine to ping me to move, can I trade for Marshal?


ok! i just currently have an open plot so want to fill it before a random moves in


----------



## Minimasher

Currently looking for Zucker, Marina, Static and Wendy
I have: Bluebear, Coco, Pekoe, Reneigh, Diana, Daisy, Tucker, Olaf, Moe, Ozzie
However I don't want to trade Moe and Ozzie

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for these villagers!
> 
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco
> Lolly
> Stitches
> Marshal
> Reneigh
> 
> I do _not_ currently have a spot available.  I TT regularly, so I will edit this if I have an open spot.


I have Diana, Coco and Reneigh


----------



## Viixen

Looking for Fang.


----------



## Flyffel

LF Piper, Kevin, Snake, Kyle, Merengue


----------



## zozee

Hey there! ^_^ I'm looking for Fuchsia, Ankha, Marshall, and Zucker!

Currently have Amelia, Antonio, Penelope, Savannah, Wolfgang, Coco, Pinky, Boomer, Jacques, and Tia. Willing to trade them for my dreamies.

*FYI, I'll need some time to get my villagers in boxes so I hope you understand!


----------



## Samfreesz

encrown said:


> looking for cyd!!! I can offer tbt and hybrids!


Hey I have Cyd!


----------



## kotinni

Minimasher said:


> Currently looking for Zucker, Marina, Static and Wendy
> I have: Bluebear, Coco, Pekoe, Reneigh, Diana, Daisy, Tucker, Olaf, Moe, Ozzie
> However I don't want to trade Moe and Ozzie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Diana, Coco and Reneigh



I have Marina and am looking for Bluebear!


Also looking for: Whitney, Marshal, Zucker, Drago, Gladys, Goose
Have these neighbors I am willing to let go: Cheri (in boxes tomorrow), Phil, Sterling, Cranston, Piper

Offering NMT and/or IGB!!


----------



## TLovesAC

LF: Maple and Pekoe. Please DM me if you've got them.


----------



## Wendy Crossing

[LF] Raymond

Welp. I tried my hardest to find the boy on my own but after trying 627 islands it’s just not in my cards. So, I’m hoping to buy him for NMTs from someone!

I’m offering 400 NMTs. My sanity is dwindling.


----------



## Crystalism

FT: Fuchsia (in boxes tomorrow)

LF: Diana Genji Lily Zucker Julian Skye Gayle Cookie Peanut Whitney Freya

I'm selling her for NMT, IGB or trade!


----------



## moonford

*[LF] ANNALISE ~ SNOOTY HORSE 

[FT] NOOK MILES TICKETS, VARIOUS HYBRIDS & BELLS *


----------



## xPeachxPandax

i'm honestly looking for any cat villager! particularly mitzi, ankha, monique, and or olivia are my faves but any cat villager is fine. I'm also looking for claudia, peanut and marina. i can pay anything in bells ^_^


----------



## idiotshawn

zozee said:


> Hey there! ^_^ I'm looking for Fuchsia, Ankha, Marshall, and Zucker!
> 
> Currently have Amelia, Antonio, Penelope, Savannah, Wolfgang, Coco, Pinky, Boomer, Jacques, and Tia. Willing to trade them for my dreamies.
> 
> *FYI, I'll need some time to get my villagers in boxes so I hope you understand!



Hey, I have Zucker and wouldn't mind trading him for Coco. I'm TTing so I can have him in boxes whenever. Lemme know!


----------



## twinkletoes

Currently looking for: Cyd (Cranky Elephant) Shoot a PM & we can work a deal out!


----------



## Ezajium

Looking for Reneigh, Raymond, Lily, Bunnie

Offering IGB (name your price) and NMT (may take me a bit to get enough miles, I spent them all island hopping last night)


----------



## BlueberryDream

mewto28 said:


> I have Beardo? Looking to move him out


I'm looking to move him out as well


----------



## Catsrevenge

Whisper said:


> I'm currently looking for Ed, Eugene, and Purrl! There's other villagers that I'm also searching for but those three are top priority for me as of now. I don't have much to offer but I am willing to give hybrids or NMT's (I would have to grind for them first) in exchange.


In case you're still looking for Eugene I have a post up right now! He's in boxes today so you can have him if no one else replies first.


----------



## Capeet

Lf Stitches!

I can trade Diana, Bunnie or Maple and I also have a good amount of IGB to offer. shoot me a PM!


----------



## Vino.

hello!! i am looking for any wolf villagers! fang especially, but also kyle, lobo, whitney, and wolfgang!

i have joey, piper, flo, norma, and am willing to trade them or pay in igbs!!


----------



## ichigomariti

LF:

Hamphrey


----------



## CrystalJade

LF: Angus...he's my favorite


----------



## Nymphoebat

I am desperately looking for Whitney! Can take her in asap and trade for NMT and/or bells


----------



## Violit

I too still am looking for Raymond. I've tallied all my resources towards getting him since he's going to be far more difficult than the others.
I can offer a decent number of NMT for him and have a plot immediately available. If not I'm considering island hopping for him once I get rid of Chops as it seems the game tries to balance out your personality types which should increase the odds of encountering a smug resident!


----------



## a pomeranian

I'm still looking for Chow, can offer IGB, NMT, or maybe some items depending on what you're looking for (sakura wand, shell fountain, ironwood stuff, some variations of the nook rewards items like the lighthouse, idk)


----------



## Matt0106

Looking for Elmer or Papi! VM me if you have either of them in boxes!


----------



## Audrey Marie

looking for benjamin!


----------



## Bwazey

Currently looking for Ankha, my last dreamie! I can offer you 50NMT, Star fragments, ect!


----------



## greyzski

LF Avery and Mitzi can trade igb or nmt (ideally igb though)


----------



## Tsukura

Currently looking for Flurry! Just let me know what you are after <3


----------



## GamerGyal

A little ahead of the ball, but starting tomorrow I'll be looking for *Fang. *(Have a villager in boxes today so).


----------



## BlahBlahBlackSheep

LF: Fang. I have one empty slot and need to plot land for him. I don't have NMT at the moment! I can offer 600,000 bells, I have 18 star fragments and 2 large ones, 7 random saharah tickets, an extra sakura stone pond DIY you can have, and I can craft you anything I have in my DIY collection if you are looking for it and gift you some items from my catalogue as long as I have it! Not much, but something I guess. Just thought I shoot and try


----------



## Lucks

Looking for my favorite villager Marcie. If you have her hit me up I have an open spot.

Edit - I got her! Thanks.


----------



## Drkmoliver

Looking for Ketchup and Drago.


----------



## smalldurian

looking for kabuki ! can offer NMT


----------



## xenossa

Looking For Beau/Maple/Molly/Merengue/Fang


----------



## Jou

Looking for Mira or Muffy - will pay IGB!


----------



## Kofei

LF: Marshall or Diana

FT: IGB, Celeste items, Fall items, Hybrids, Animated wallpaper and flooring, and NMT (only have like 7 though sadly)


----------



## mayormars

For a friend:

*FT*: Flurry 
*LF*: Snake, ankha, chops, kabuki, lucky


----------



## Typhloquill

I'm currently looking for Lucky, Audie or Sylvana! I can offer NMT for then (and some bells potentially) 

EDIT: I found Lucky and Audie! <3


----------



## DewDrops

*[Looking for]* Blanche, Flora, Marina, Fuschia, Ketchup, Piper, or Diana.

This is pretty much an order of preference!

Though no one I have is in boxes or looking to move, I have

*[For Trade] *Rocket, Sheldon, Derwin


----------



## gobby

Still looking for Raymond! I would be able to take him in tomorrow, I have a bunch of nmt to trade


----------



## Polarurs

LF Plucky and Shari!


----------



## Yopi

LF : Raymond,Genji and Phil

FT : 
Astrid,boomer,gala,derwin,cousteau,paula,mac,sparro,stinky,bree,bam,chester,
kitty,tiffany,mitzy,freckles,maple,kyle,freya,joey,marshal and lopez

( All amiibo cards )


----------



## metswee

LF Tybalt! 

Hes been found!


----------



## Yopi

greyzski said:


> LF Avery and Mitzi can trade igb or nmt (ideally igb though)


I have mitzi amiibo card


----------



## macdewhacko

LF Francine or Chief! i have an open plot currently. 
FT 2million bells, or trade for (currently in my town) Whitney, Marshal, Erik, Fang, or other amiibo cards (just ask)


----------



## GumCat

LF Freya, Diana, Skye, or Punchy!


----------



## Cory

looking for Lily. I have Marshal in boxes.


----------



## Audrey Marie

Cranium said:


> LF Tangy, Ankha, Bob, Kiki, Punchy, Purrl, Rudy, Rosie & Tom
> 
> Offering NMT, IGB or a combination of both


hey I am currently auctioning rosie if you want to look at that


----------



## Flygon

I'm looking for Dom in exchange for a current villager. I have an open plot tomorrow. I don't TT, so all below trades are subject to time restrictions.

Villagers I can have moved out via Amiibo: Fauna, Lucky, Julian, Agnes, Sly, Teddy, Mallary, Murphy, Simon.


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

I am looking for Bangle, Monique, Sprinkle and Cherry
I have O'Hare and Bud to trade and I can try and get bells and nook mile tickets if needed


----------



## Wendy Crossing

[LF] Raymond

Welp. I tried my hardest to find the boy on my own but after trying 627 islands it’s just not in my cards. So, I’m hoping to buy him for NMTs from someone!

I’m offering 400 NMTs. My sanity is dwindling.


----------



## jupal

macdewhacko said:


> LF Francine or Chief! i have an open plot currently.
> FT 2million bells, or trade for (currently in my town) Whitney, Marshal, Erik, Fang, or other amiibo cards (just ask)


I have Francine. I'd be willing to trade for Marshal


----------



## Mikon

I'm still looking for Walt, papi, kyle, ankha and vivian if anyone is really kind enough to give or sell them. Please message me if you're willing to give or sell them. Thank you~♡


----------



## Dogeater909

Looking for Marshal.
Will offer a lot of TBT or igb/nmt.
Or can trade away Cube/Deema/Tybalt/Penelope/Ellie/Shari/Beau/Henry/Alli/Agnes


----------



## KanonFlora

I'm looking for Fang, my one and only dreamie! I can offer many in game items, some NMT and TBT!


----------



## macdewhacko

jupal said:


> I have Francine. I'd be willing to trade for Marshal


is she in boxes right now?


----------



## succulents

LF for Felicity, Bones & Norma! I can offer Erik, Punchy and Plucky


----------



## namimii

Looking for: Cube, Molly, Cyrano and Joey.


----------



## Ichiban

succulents said:


> LF for Felicity, Bones & Norma! I can offer Erik, Punchy and Plucky


I have felicity, I'd be happy to trade her for punchy


----------



## AppleCat

DewDrops said:


> Looking for Blanche, Flora, Marina, Fuschia, Ketchup, Piper, or Diana.
> 
> This is pretty much an order of preference!


I have Blanche moving in, I can try to cycle her out


----------



## punbun

LuckyPurple said:


> Looking for my favorite villager Marcie. If you have her hit me up I have an open spot.


hi! I have Marcie, and can get her moving today!


----------



## duckyducky

LF Lopez!!


----------



## berry-fanta

Looking for either Katt or Lionel! would be willing to pay up to 10 NMT for each. Looking to move at least one of them in either today or tomorrow since I have a plot open ^^


----------



## DrFizzles

[deleted]


----------



## hydrophonic

LF Freya, Whitney, Kyle, COOKIE and Lobo


----------



## Nymphoebat

LF Freya, Lolly and Rosie.

I can offer to trade for Zucker, maybe trade Audie but only for 2 of the above. Can also offer IGB, some NMT or hybrid roses(mainly pink/orange)


----------



## brewsterlatte

Looking for Katt, Bones, Avery, Dobie, Lucky, Katt, Kiki, or Tangy. Let me know what you’re looking for and I’ll try to accommodate.


----------



## Voderette

LF Vesta. I can pay in NMT. I’m not sure how much to offer so just let me know what you think is fair


----------



## MrsTonks

*LF* *Gaston, Vesta, Filbert, Jeremiah, Drift, Nana, Hamlet or Sprinkles. *please DM!


----------



## Trip

lf kabuki paying literally anything


----------



## Curlybobx

Looking for roses cosmoses pansies. Will trade bells or have a bunk bed that I’m not using if anybody wants! Thanks


----------



## ceithire

LF Kabuki, can pay in NMT


----------



## puppyish

LF queen Judy, offering bells and nmt!


----------



## stardustfaun

Looking for the following villagers!




Judy (Snooty)

Sherb (Lazy)

Raymond (Smug)

Genji (Jock)

Merengue (Normal)

Dotty/Carmen (Peppy)

Julian (Smug)

I have the following to offer.



Reneigh the Uchi horse

100k Bells

Pink Tulips

Black Tulips

Pink Windflower

Purple Tulip

7 Gold Nuggets

4 Rusted Parts

Other Resources!


----------



## mobbu

looking for Bam! i have quite a few amiibo cards, not really sure if there are any tier 1 characters (i'm new to this whole trading system so)


----------



## ryuk

right now i’m looking for any of the following:

judy
coco
nana
kabuki
ankha
lucky
chadder
walker
genji
roscoe
ketchup
zucker
stitches

i’m willing to trade any of my current villagers for them, which include:

sherb
sprocket
kid cat
chevre
shari
agent s
ed
gabi 
hazel

please pm me if interested. thanks!


----------



## Tenocht

LF Frita, and other food look alike villagers, 
would appreciate which one you know, already have Chadder, Merengue, Ketchup and Zucker. I am aware of Marshal, but he doesn't look too much as good.


----------



## Grandeeney

Like everyone and their grandmother, I'm looking for Raymond and Judy. I can offer a hand full of stuff like IG Bells, IG Items, Hand Full of NMT, and TBT.


----------



## Audrey Marie

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for Freya, Fauna and Chief/Wolfgang, (not fussed on either bc I love them both)


hey i have fauna  mainly looking for igb but depending on what villager you have i would trade!


----------



## Roscoes

Looking for Hans! 
willing to trade NMT, new to this so I’m not sure a fair amount but can be discussed.


----------



## shendere

Looking for Bob, open plot available, can offer windflower hybrids and some bells. Tat wasted all my NMT searching for him LOL


----------



## celice

Looking for my birthday buddy Wade! I just reset my file so I don't have much in terms of IGB or NMT, but I can probably scrounge up some sort of compensation! (Especially because I'm TTing to catch up to my old island, so I should hopefully be able to earn more quickly than I did the first time, haha.)


----------



## alonelyjedi

Looking for Beau I can buy in NMT or in bells


----------



## Aethelwolf

Roscoes said:


> Looking for Hans!
> willing to trade NMT, new to this so I’m not sure a fair amount but can be discussed.



Hans will be in boxes tomorrow, you could come pick him up. If you have any Peaches/Cherries or Hyacinths/Lillies/Mums/Cosmos, feel free to bring them by! Otherwise, a NMT will do.


----------



## Trix

Looking for Dom! Willing to pay with IGB or NMT ^^


----------



## TheAccountoonist

Hello! I’m currently looking for Audie and am willing to pay in bells (up to 4.5 mil) and can throw a couple of NMT and items in as well. I also have a bunch of amiibo cards and can definitely do a trade if there’s one that you want. PM me if you’re interested!


----------



## Raury

LF Bruce! Please let me know what you'd like for him. I don't have a ton of IGB rn, but I do have some NMT.


----------



## DewDrops

*[Looking for] *Blanche, Flora, Marina, Fuschia, Ketchup, Piper, or Diana.

This is pretty much an order of preference!

Though no one I have is in boxes or looking to move, I have

*[For Trade] *Rocket, Sheldon, Derwin


----------



## Murk

Looking for Bunnie. Send me a dm.


----------



## honeyaura

Looking for *Kidd*!
Can pay in igb, tbt, or hybrids!


----------



## Reploid

Looking for Kitty the snooty cat!


----------



## hopetrash

Looking for Raymond, can offer Judy or Erik


----------



## punbun

looking for bunny villagers (specifically carmen, chrissy, francine, genji, coco, bonbon and bunnie) !​


----------



## ACCRT

Looking for Bruce...
I missed the giveaway : (
Can offer lots of NMT/Fauna!


----------



## Darian

LF Lolly, my number one dreamie!!!


----------



## kakariko

Im really looking for someone who has cherry in boxes. i will offer 200k IGB :> pm me if you have her in boxes please!!!


----------



## daviddddyay

Looking for Rudy, Murphy, or Sylvana. Can offer bells


----------



## Goshi

I already posted a thread in here a while ago, but I'm looking for Shep if anyone has him!

Will give 50 TBT or 800k IGB for him.


----------



## kokichiouma

looking for raymond!! lucky or maple is up for trade!!


----------



## Rindeseyu

Lf: Any Cat villager except lolly or katt!
Can offer IGB!


----------



## nikiofclow

LF: hopkins!!

i can trade my current villagers: diana, pietro, nan. i also have IGB and NMT i can offer!


----------



## macdewhacko

*LF Francine or Chief! *i have an open plot still.
FT 2million bells, or trade for (currently in my town) Whitney, Marshal, Erik, Fang, or other amiibo cards like Skye, Julian, Wolfgang, Vivian, Lucky, Beau, Cookie, Dobie, Sylvana, Tangy, etc. (just ask)


----------



## bergamot

Looking for Marshal - Can offer NMT


----------



## cherrygirl

I’m looking for, Fauna and Wolfgang. Especially Wolfgang happy to offer nmt, igb or a mixture of both. I’m also happy to trade some of my current villagers for them.


----------



## *Maddy*

Looking for Merry I can offer 7 nmt, 300k bells, and some orange and blue pansies! It anyone has her please let me know!


----------



## acornavenue

Looking for coco please DM me if you are selling


----------



## BlahBlahBlackSheep

Fuschia! can offer 2 NMT and 130,000 bells! Anything I can DIY craft you/gift you something from catalogue depending what it is! Have an empty plot tomorrow and looking to have her in boxes, no amiibo please.


----------



## pmagnant

LF: Rosie or Reneigh! LT: NMT


----------



## spaceapple

Bunlily said:


> ⋆ ˚｡⋆୨୧˚ *Please help me find my dreamies. <3 *˚୨୧⋆｡˚ ⋆
> _Willing to trade bells, pink/orange/black roses, materials, and some nmt. I also have *Sherb *and Bluebear I am willing to part with.
> ----_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Maple* (ult. dreamie)_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly_



I’m looking to trade Maple and I want Sherb! Please let me know ASAP if you still need her.


----------



## Bunlily

spaceapple said:


> I’m looking to trade Maple and I want Sherb! Please let me know ASAP if you still need her.


I do but I cannot TT so you can go ahead and sell her. :3


----------



## gnocchi

Looking for *Raymond*
Offering *Audie* + any other villager that can be added with amiibo!​


----------



## KiraKitten

Looking for Raymond and Sherb!


----------



## spaceapple

Bunlily said:


> I do but I cannot TT so you can go ahead and sell her. :3


Aw, that’s too bad! Thanks for your quick response though.


----------



## CinnamonKiss

Hello! I don't have much in the way of NMT or bells but I can pay in TBT! I'm looking for:
Tiffany
Maple
Marshal
Stitches
Please PM me if you have these and want to make a deal!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Looking for Ketchup. Will pay 50-75 NMT’s for her.


----------



## luteces

LF Kiki, and can see about offering whatever you're looking for in PM's!


----------



## Dork

looking for Phoebe!


----------



## lemonzboy

looking for lily and coco
I can do 1mil bells for either or 1.5mil for both


----------



## rainboxys

GumCat said:


> LF Freya, Diana, Skye, or Punchy!







__





						Auction - Skye -- Auction Ended
					

Auctioned: Skye Winning bid: 30 NMT



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Quick auction for Skye here!


----------



## Voderette

Looking for Vesta! I can pay in NMT. Not quite sure how much to offer so just name your price


----------



## Alstria

Looking for ankha! Have bells and NMT for trade for her!


----------



## sigh

lf bonbon, diana, muffy, tybalt


----------



## fionafireheart

LF lolly, can give nmt, bells, hybrids (roses, windflowers, tulips)


----------



## ichigomariti

LF: Hamphrey

thanks


----------



## Wendy Crossing

[LF] Raymond

Welp. I tried my hardest to find the boy on my own but after trying 627 islands it’s just not in my cards. So, I’m hoping to buy him for NMTs from someone!

I’m offering 500 NMTs. My sanity is dwindling.


----------



## Hedgehugs

lf; ken > poppy  > kabuki > pecan

villagers i can give you: beardo, blanche, becky, maybe gala.

i can give you; nmt, igb, tbt (if it ever comes back lol), artwork (my arts not that good but im desperate), in game stuff, etc. etc.
i prefer to discuss over pm's.


----------



## Ashbury

LF Agnes, Fang, Diana, judy, Ketchup!


----------



## cloudysoot

LF: Punchy, Rudy, Kiki or Beau!


----------



## Jumania

Looking for ANY cat villager! Other than Rosie and Kid Cat.
Offering 1m IGB and 4 NMTs


----------



## AnimeK

Chaseamccoy said:


> LF: Hamphrey
> 
> thanks


Hey. Are you still looking for Hamphrey? There’s a giveaway going on for him right now. I saw the post and thought of you, so I hope you get your dreamy. 




__





						Giveaway - Hamphrey in boxes
					

My Hamphrey is in boxes and I figured I would see if there was anyone here who would like him before sending him off to the void. anybody want this funky little hamster man?



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## stormyxcloud

stormyxcloud said:


> *Hellooo! I'm looking for:*
> *Kabuki
> Vesta
> Ursala
> Hopkins*
> I will pay bells or NMT for them! I also have hybrids
> ꒰ ^ᆺ^ ꒱​



Still looking for all these cuties~​


----------



## PerilArts

I'm looking really hard for Chief! He was the first villager I ever said hello to in new leaf and I just miss having him around. So I'd really like to have him on my island!
If anybody has Chief, I would be very grateful if you'd send me a PM!


----------



## Kenko

I'm looking for lily   Trying to get her before the day resets and maybe the slot gets randomly occupied


----------



## xjeffreyhutto

LF: My last dreamie Stitches! DM me if you have him and we can try to work something out


----------



## DewDrops

*[Looking for] *Blanche, Flora, Fuschia, Ketchup, Piper, or Diana.

I have a friend *[LF] *Freya the wolf.

This is pretty much an order of preference!

Though no one I have is in boxes or looking to move, I have

*[For Trade]* Rocket, Sheldon, Derwin


----------



## Jo11y

LF: Raymond, Marshal, Bob, Butch, Bones, or Goldie

FT: Zucker, in boxes tomorrow! (4/7/20)


----------



## Astro0

LF: Fuschia or Chief! PM me if you have them available and we can discuss what I have to offer!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Looking for Ketchup. Will pay 50-75 NMT’s for her.



Have an open plot if anyone has her and wants to trade.


----------



## GumCat

LF Freya, Skye, Punchy, or Diana. Have NMT/Bells. Can throw in the couple star fragments I have if that sweetens the pot. Thanks!


----------



## Sanaki

GumCat said:


> LF Freya, Skye, Punchy, or Diana. Have NMT/Bells. Can throw in the couple star fragments I have if that sweetens the pot. Thanks!


My Freya just pinged me a few minutes ago. Looking for NMT, how many would you offer?


----------



## GumCat

Ahri said:


> My Freya just pinged me a few minutes ago. Looking for NMT, how many would you offer?


How about 12?


----------



## Sanaki

GumCat said:


> How about 12?


That's fine, I'll dm you a code momentarily if you're ready :]


----------



## GumCat

Ahri said:


> That's fine, I'll dm you a code momentarily if you're ready :]


Great! I just need to place the plot and print the tickets real quick!


----------



## Shieriker

bergamot said:


> Looking for Marshal - Can offer NMT


I have Marshall in boxes right know, how many nmt do you offer?


----------



## kojuuro

LF Ankha and willing to give NMT and IGB!


----------



## Redx39

LF Drago for a friend  will pay in any amount of NMT


----------



## The_Oracle

Looking for Drago, Fauna, or Marshall


----------



## Jared:3

LF: Diana or Ankha I need a snooty!


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm looking for these villagers!

Ruby
Diana
Coco
Lolly
Stitches
Marshal
Reneigh


I have availability!  I'd love to buy any of these guys c:
I can offer bells, DIY recipes, or any orderables I might have.


----------



## peeko

(LF) Bob, can trade coco or merengue!

Edit: I can also trade Moe, Pashima, Mac, or Kevin!


----------



## vgmerkis

Looking for Drago

Will pay any amount of bells/nook miles!


----------



## FloralParadise

[LF] Phoebe, Annabelle, Lily, Gayle, Pietro, Judy(too poor for her atm lol)
[FT] Lionel, Pompom, NMT, IGB, and I have Poppy and Fluffy as amiibos!


----------



## Nintenshel

BlueberryDream said:


> Does anyone want any of the following villagers:
> Beardo, Butch or Keaton?


I have Beardo, please take him lol


----------



## Mooglet

I’m looking for Marshall!
I can trade Beau, Cherry, Rolf or Julian! Please PM me!


----------



## Nintenshel

Elgie said:


> I've got him! I have no idea when he'll ask to leave though, I've been ignoring him for days with no luck...
> 
> Do you happen to have Julia, Kyle or Dobie in exchange?


Just shoot me a dm if he brings it up or if i can come and try to persuade him to leave


----------



## Abi

Looking for Bea!


----------



## Nyiliya

Looking for Julian , limberg or raddle [FT] NMTs , bells


----------



## j1119

LF Felicity or Pierce! FT igBells or NMT!


----------



## Catsaber

macdewhacko said:


> LF Francine or Chief! i have an open plot currently.
> FT 2million bells, or trade for (currently in my town) Whitney, Marshal, Erik, Fang, or other amiibo cards (just ask)



is marshal still available? i could get chief in boxes tomorrow :x


----------



## macdewhacko

Catsaber said:


> is marshal still available? i could get chief in boxes tomorrow :x


just got chief a moment ago ;o but marshal is in boxes if ya have francine !


----------



## Catsaber

macdewhacko said:


> just got chief a moment ago ;o but marshal is in boxes if ya have francine !



to my unluck the island i previously visited before chief had francine Dx

oh well, good luck looking for her still lol


----------



## idiotshawn

Looking for Ankha. Will trade many NMT, lemme know!


----------



## G1i7ch

Looking for coco or stitches anyone willing to help me out would be appreciated!


----------



## Alyx

Still looking for Raymond - I have 80 NMT and 2 million bells I could trade for him.


----------



## caiia

LF: Flora, Fauna, Beau, Freya
FT: NMT, IGB


----------



## Notsonorm

Looking for Lucky. Will trade with IGB / NMT


----------



## <Claire>

Looking for Cube or wade. Can trade up to 150k


----------



## hidekkochi

LF: Raymond, Roscoe, Punchy, Coco, Flora, and Bunnie

I'm a beginner so I only can trade for another villagers I have so:

FT: Reneé, Portia , Octavian, Chevre (No one moving out yet)

Feel free to negotiate and talk to me on PMs in case you want to buy one of my villagers or trade. I'll think about any offers generously! I'll try to update this post as much as possible.


----------



## TheBased

Looking for Audie and Marshal. Have NMT and bells to offer


----------



## Mikon

If anyone has Walt or ankha please let me know I'd be happy to buy them please and thank you


----------



## Sasszle

Looking for Raymond! I Have Marshal, Ankha, and Candi on my island! (Though I can any villager in Series 1 to 4)


----------



## Elov

Some less popular villagers I'm looking for are Chester and Kitt!

I don't have much atm, but if you have any of the villagers in your town let me know ahead of time before they move so I can offer at least 3 NMT for them. c:

I'm also looking for, Sprinkle, Vivian, Zucker, and Fang!

Also I have: Patty, Eunice, Velma, Tex, and Claude! Lmk if you're interested in any of them, and I'll message you if they move out. (I don't time travel unfortunately)


----------



## brutalitea

Looking for Lucky. Will trade for IGB/NMT.


----------



## FieryFetus

LF  Dotty, Ankha


----------



## peeko

LF Bob still! Willing to trade Merengue or Coco!


----------



## jzwang0

Still looking for Zucker and have NMTs to trade! Please DM me if you're interested! Definitely willing to make a quick and easy transaction


----------



## nyanicat

Colton is moving if anyone is looking for him! Ideally I’d like to trade him for Goldie, Marshal, Raymond, Fang, Whitney, or Beau


----------



## Antonio34

Lf: tangy
I can give, stitches, goldie, rosie


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

Im looking for my 4 remaining dreamies which are Cherry, Sprinkle, Bangle and Monique


----------



## Capeet

looking for Stitches ! I have a lot of IGB to spend and I can trade Diana, Bunnie or Maple. send me a dm!


----------



## BunnyElsa

Looking for Stitches!! Have a free plot available and can offer NMT.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Capeet said:


> looking for Stitches ! I have a lot of IGB to spend and I can trade Diana, Bunnie or Maple. send me a dm!


Aha we just posted at the same time! Teddy bear v wanted


----------



## BucketSama

LF: Lily
FT: Skye


----------



## Rosie Moon

Got an empty plot and I’d really love to move Apollo in before some randomer shows up! 
I can offer NMT, IGB, hybrids or a combination!


----------



## CurseYouAlex

LF: Audie

I have 70 NMTs and Bells, I can pay the NMTs and however many bells you feel is fair. Please and thank you.


----------



## PurpleLutari

hi!! i'm looking for alice atm, will pay however many bells u want (within reason) or tbt :O


----------



## Eirrinn

Looking for Ankha


----------



## Succulent

Still looking for Cube ♡


----------



## amaicandy

looking for kid cat... he's the last one i need to complete my dream team T_T
offering 2-3 mil igb or 1.5 bil+5 nmt
prefer if you can get him in boxes within a day or two..!


----------



## ateezs

looking for genji!


----------



## Suiren

LF: Raymond, Walt, Roald, Lucky, Octavian in that priority
FT: Name your price in Bells or NMTs


----------



## Coolkid724

Looking for Lucky. Can offer over 50 tickets and IGB as well


----------



## roll.cakes

LF: Marshal
I can give Chief!


----------



## Yunezen

Looking for Lily or Poppy!

I can give 45-50 tickets!


----------



## Lavulin98

Looking for Chadder and Olivia!


----------



## Altarium

Looking for Alfonso or Sly! They're my boyfriend's dreamies and he's not on the forums so I'm trying to get one of them for him as a surprise <3


----------



## mattestro

Looking for Audie, can pay IGB and NMT
Thanks in advance


----------



## Elgie

Nintenshel said:


> Just shoot me a dm if he brings it up or if i can come and try to persuade him to leave



No prob, I'll let you know~


----------



## Audrey Marie

KiraKitten said:


> Looking for Raymond and Sherb!


hey i have sherb! what would your offer be?


----------



## tieza

LF: flurry, bob, sherb and ketchup!! I can offer bells/items/fruit


----------



## Viixen

LF Fang/Ankha can offer 100NMT for either  please dm me as I never can follow this.


----------



## punbun

still LF ruby... have zucker in boxes d anyone wants to trade


----------



## Rezume34

Hi i am looking for any wolf villager except dobbie for 10nmt and 6 gold nuggets. 

Pls pm me offers


----------



## deleted

Looking for Filbert!

Make an offer and I’ll see what I can do


----------



## Tothesunnyside

Looking for Apollo! Can pay in nmt. Please name your price


----------



## Wish

im looking for zucker


----------



## moonolotl

Suiren said:


> LF: Raymond, Walt, Roald, Lucky, Octavian in that priority
> FT: Name your price in Bells or NMTs


Are you still looking for octavian? I have him!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Still looking for Ketchup. 50/75 NMT’s for her.


----------



## Afypnisi

im looking for ruby  i can pay you with tickets and up to five million igb


----------



## Voderette

Looking for Vesta. I can pay in NMT just name your price


----------



## fernandotchi

Coolkid724 said:


> Looking for Lucky. Can offer over 50 tickets and IGB as well


Hi, I can sell you Lucky!


----------



## LexxyRaptor

Found Amelia! But, still looking for Jacques, Wolfgang, Lucky and Nan. ♡


----------



## ichigomariti

LF: Hamphrey 

thanks!


----------



## metswee

Lf tangy or diana I can offer a few NMT IGB or items (sanrio posters, star fragments, cherry blossom items, nook miles items etc)

PM me with what u want for them!


----------



## mobbu

Bam has been found!


----------



## jreamgardner

LF: beau i can give igb or trade zucker <3


----------



## Cranium

LF: Rosie, Punchy, Katt, Tangy, Merry, Felicity, Kiki, Mitzi, Moe & Purrl

Offering nmt, bells or a combination of both ^^
Got an empty plot rn so would love to get one of them asap


----------



## honeypuff

LF: Raymond

FT: NMT


----------



## K A T

Im looking for Lucky, zucker and walker! we can discuss trading and prices 
I will trade any villager i have for Lucky, he is my bby!!


----------



## Sloom

i be out here looking for sherb. someone finally left so I got a spot open tomorrow

I can offer a few mil IGB? and also I have a hefty amount of amiibos (including all of like the top tier guys we all love) which I could invite in for you! bear in mind I don't tt tho so I can't get the amiibo to you instantly. I also have marshal rn whom I could kick out tomorrow (kicking out was proven to be safe in some circumstances on a pinned thread on this board)

I could also offer a few nmt to sweeten the deal if you'd like. tell me if you're interested. name your price, I can do a mixture of everything. I just want my boy sherb to come home


----------



## honeypuff

Sloom said:


> i be out here looking for sherb. someone finally left so I got a spot open tomorrow
> 
> I can offer a few mil IGB? and also I have a hefty amount of amiibos (including all of like the top tier guys we all love) which I could invite in for you! bear in mind I don't tt tho so I can't get the amiibo to you instantly. I also have marshal rn whom I could kick out tomorrow (kicking out was proven to be safe in some circumstances on a pinned thread on this board)
> 
> I could also offer a few nmt to sweeten the deal if you'd like. tell me if you're interested. name your price, I can do a mixture of everything. I just want my boy sherb to come home


I love Sherb so much lol. I paid 80 NMT for Sherb :3


----------



## lucilacrima

Lf: Kabuki 

Ft: I have Flora, Queenie, Zucker, Octavian, Vivian, and Katt (I also have Lopez and Raymond but I’m a bit hesitant to trade them lol). I am willing to TT to cycle any of them out. Don’t have many NMT or IGB but I can try to gather some.


----------



## Chloebug44

Looking DESPERATELY for Judy please help!! My one dreamie 

I have over 100 amiibos such as marshal, Diana, punchy, merengue, and many popular villagers! I also have tickets


----------



## Audrey Marie

Cranium said:


> LF: Rosie, Punchy, Katt, Tangy, Merry, Felicity, Kiki, Mitzi, Moe & Purrl
> 
> Offering nmt, bells or a combination of both ^^
> Got an empty plot rn so would love to get one of them asap


auctioning rosie rn 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Sloom said:


> i be out here looking for sherb. someone finally left so I got a spot open tomorrow
> 
> I can offer a few mil IGB? and also I have a hefty amount of amiibos (including all of like the top tier guys we all love) which I could invite in for you! bear in mind I don't tt tho so I can't get the amiibo to you instantly. I also have marshal rn whom I could kick out tomorrow (kicking out was proven to be safe in some circumstances on a pinned thread on this board)
> 
> I could also offer a few nmt to sweeten the deal if you'd like. tell me if you're interested. name your price, I can do a mixture of everything. I just want my boy sherb to come home


i have sherbbbb. can i have marshal?


----------



## Lemons

Looking for any rabbit villagers! I'm helping a friend to get a rabbit-only island. So far she has Mira only.


----------



## bergamot

Looking for Marshal

Also I have Pietro in boxes


----------



## cloudysoot

GumCat said:


> LF Freya, Skye, Punchy, or Diana. Have NMT/Bells. Can throw in the couple star fragments I have if that sweetens the pot. Thanks!


I have Skye in boxes if you are still looking!


----------



## Nymphoebat

I am still LF Lolly. I can offer a few NMT and IGB or trade her for Marina!


----------



## DewDrops

tieza said:


> LF: flurry, bob, sherb and ketchup!! I can offer bells/items/fruit


I currently have an auction for Flurry if you're interested!


----------



## LilMitsuki

bergamot said:


> Looking for Marshal
> 
> Also I have Pietro in boxes



could I possibly have Pietro if no one has claimed him yet?


----------



## Hivernale

Hi I currently have a free spot and I would like to fill it with one of those characters (must be in boxes) :

Rosie / Apple / Piper / Whitney

I can pay in furniture, NMT or IGB depending on the characters


----------



## KnifeWaifu

KnifeWaifu said:


> Looking for Punchy, Raymond and Bob!
> Mostly Punchy and Raymond but would love Bob as well ♡
> I can offer TBT, hybrids, star fragments and more!


Still looking for Punchy and Bob! 
Can't really offer bells or tickets, but star fragments and hybrids (or Moe, Apple or Sally!)


----------



## Akuryou

I have 3 Million Bells for raymond!!


----------



## j1119

LF Felicity or Pierce!! Can pay in igBells or NMT!


----------



## Ezajium

Akuryou said:


> I have 3 Million Bells for raymond!!


No offense, but I don't think that's gonna work out. Have you seen the auctions here?

In case someone hasn't, lemme slip a uh, 50 million bells offer for him at the end of this message.


----------



## LilMitsuki

LilMitsuki said:


> Hi!
> Im looking for Judy, Stitches, Chester, Bluebear, Hans, Pietro, Sherb ♡ any of them would make me soooo happy!
> 
> im not familiar with trading nook miles furniture but I think I can give you some! Otherwise I can craft you the sakura set or give you one of my villagers when it moves ^_^



Still looking


----------



## Hikari

LF Punchy! Can offer 2 mil


----------



## macdewhacko

LF Francine still! i have an open space and can offer bells, NMT, a villager (ask)!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Looking for Ketchup. Can pay up to 100 NMT’s.


----------



## acnllover

Looking for audie! Can’t offer much but some fruits or whatever you prefer (may or may not be able to make it but I’ll try!)


----------



## eladisland

LF Static 10 NMT, can move them in NOW.


----------



## its-nymphadora

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Looking for Ketchup. Can pay up to 100 NMT’s.


My bf has Ketchup in his campsite. Call it 10 NMT?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

its-nymphadora said:


> My bf has Ketchup in his campsite. Call it 10 NMT?



yes please!!! Please!! Haha I need her!


----------



## moonolotl

LF: Diana, Dom, Coco, Sherb, Punchy, Raymond

I can offer Tutu, Zell, Octavian, Axel, Rodeo, Maple, Savannah, Julian, Skye, Baabara (some from amiibo cards)
OR IGB and/or NMT


----------



## its-nymphadora

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> yes please!!! Please!! Haha I need her!


okay, he's in the middle of a turnip trade queue atm. i'll send you a dodo code in 60/90 minutes if that's okay?


----------



## MrPicklez

LF Stitches or Zucker

I currently have 10 NMT and 1 mil in game bells I can put up for Trade. Also willing to trade gold ore and other things. I’d be very open to offers.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Still looking for ketchup. The other trade didn’t work out cause they can’t invite her from the campsite~
Also looking for dom (for a friend).
Can pay NMT’s for both. Thank you.


----------



## linkyasha

Looking for Coco, can offer NMT/in-game bells ;w;


----------



## lucilacrima

As an addition, I would trade any of the below for Beau, Zell or Bruce as well ^^... Raymond I would probably only trade for Kabuki 

Edit: Got Kabuki and Bruce ^^



lucilacrima said:


> Lf: Kabuki
> 
> Ft: I have Flora, Queenie, Zucker, Octavian, Vivian, and Katt (I also have Lopez and Raymond but I’m a bit hesitant to trade them lol). I am willing to TT to cycle any of them out. Don’t have many NMT or IGB but I can try to gather some.


----------



## Lavi

Looking for Raddle or Lucky


----------



## LethalSushi

Currently looking for Wolfgang, Static, Bob and Becky. Static is on hold because might have a friend willing to trade for him. Other 3 are still on the LF list. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Notsonorm

Still looking for Lucky. 

Can offer 20+ NMT and a few million bells.


----------



## DeerWrangler

Looking for Diana or Beau, can offer 20-25 NMT and some bells


----------



## MTPockets

I have an open plot right now and while I don't have much to offer at the moment, I would love to have Peanut, Shari, June or Diana (granted I think the last two are probably quiet popular). I'd really like to be flexible and make the most of the situation so I'd also happily take Becky, Blanche, Cookie, Olivia, Stella, Vivian or Whitney (I apologize if I sound like a turd, I have no idea who is popular these days).


----------



## Star Crossing

LF Biskit and Daisy. I have an open plot so I can take them now! Let me know what you want for them.


----------



## PrincessAurora

LF Coco! Can offer ~15 Nook Mile Tickets/up to 1 mil IGB/some gold nuggies/etc.! I have room to take her whenever. Also, would prefer to trade with someone with a history of positive ratings.


----------



## Cubbie

Cranium said:


> LF: Rosie, Punchy, Katt, Tangy, Merry, Felicity, Kiki, Mitzi, Moe & Purrl
> 
> Offering nmt, bells or a combination of both ^^
> Got an empty plot rn so would love to get one of them asap



hello i'm willing to sell Purrl for NMT!!


----------



## terminator

Looking for Bob. 

I have Marshal, Lolly, Pietro, Skye, and Apollo for trade. Also have 30 Nook Mile Tickets.


----------



## masonsot97

im looking for tiffany

lets talk about what kind of deal we can make


----------



## Lethalia

Looking for literally any unwanted uchi (except Charlise cuz I just had her) that I can snatch up today. I'm on my 10th villager and it's the only one I need to achieve total personality diversity.


----------



## Apollo5

Hello, I am looking for any of the eagles, but my dreamie is Frank (I love Apollo too but there's no WAY I can afford him, lol). I have a couple NMT to offer or 50k bells if you are not giving them away. Thank you!


----------



## Cubbie

Lemons said:


> Looking for any rabbit villagers! I'm helping a friend to get a rabbit-only island. So far she has Mira only.




hello I have Carmen!! willing to discuss NMT or IGB


----------



## Jumania

Trying to make an all cat island so I’m looking for any cat villager! (Except for Rosie, Kid Cat and Katt)
Offering IGB and NMTs! I also have Stitches’ and Goldies’ amiibos


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Nan! I have Chevre and want their houses to match. Let me know what you're looking for if you have her. 

I'm also looking for Sherb.

Also everyone is free to PM about any of my non-permanent villagers.


----------



## masonsot97

i am looking for monique


----------



## Wish

i have flora the flamingo in boxes pm if you want


----------



## Mooglet

Looking for Marshall! I’m willing to buy him off of someone for 50 NMT!


----------



## Nymphoebat

𝙸̶ ̶𝚊̶𝚖̶ ̶𝚜̶𝚝̶𝚒̶𝚕̶𝚕̶ ̶𝚍̶𝚎̶𝚜̶𝚙̶𝚎̶𝚛̶𝚊̶𝚝̶𝚎̶𝚕̶𝚢̶ ̶𝚕̶𝚘̶𝚘̶𝚔̶𝚒̶𝚗̶𝚐̶ ̶𝚏̶𝚘̶𝚛̶ ̶𝙻̶𝚘̶𝚕̶𝚕̶𝚢̶!̶ ̶𝚅̶𝚒̶𝚕̶𝚕̶𝚊̶𝚐̶𝚎̶𝚛̶𝚜̶ ̶𝙸̶ ̶𝚌̶𝚊̶𝚗̶ ̶𝚝̶𝚛̶𝚊̶𝚍̶𝚎̶ ̶𝚏̶𝚘̶𝚛̶ ̶𝚑̶𝚎̶𝚛̶:̶ ̶𝙼̶𝚊̶𝚛̶𝚒̶𝚗̶𝚊̶,̶ ̶𝚉̶𝚞̶𝚌̶𝚔̶𝚎̶𝚛̶ ̶𝚘̶𝚛̶ ̶𝙿̶𝚞̶𝚍̶𝚍̶𝚕̶𝚎̶𝚜̶ ̶𝙸̶ ̶𝚌̶𝚊̶𝚗̶ ̶𝚊̶𝚕̶𝚜̶𝚘̶ ̶𝚘̶𝚏̶𝚏̶𝚎̶𝚛̶ ̶𝟷̶𝟾̶ ̶𝙽̶𝙼̶𝚃̶ ̶𝚙̶𝚕̶𝚞̶𝚜̶ ̶𝟷̶𝟶̶𝚖̶𝚒̶𝚕̶ ̶𝙸̶𝙶̶𝙱̶.̶ ̶ ̶𝙰̶𝚕̶𝚜̶𝚘̶ ̶𝚙̶𝚘̶𝚝̶𝚎̶𝚗̶𝚝̶𝚒̶𝚊̶𝚕̶𝚕̶𝚢̶ ̶𝚕̶𝚘̶𝚘̶𝚔̶𝚒̶𝚗̶𝚐̶ ̶𝚝̶𝚘̶ ̶𝚝̶𝚛̶𝚊̶𝚍̶𝚎̶ ̶𝚖̶𝚢̶ ̶𝙰̶𝚞̶𝚍̶𝚒̶𝚎̶ ̶𝚏̶𝚘̶𝚛̶ ̶𝙹̶𝚞̶𝚍̶𝚢̶ ̶𝚜̶𝚒̶𝚗̶𝚌̶𝚎̶ ̶𝚖̶𝚢̶ ̶𝚘̶𝚛̶𝚒̶𝚐̶𝚒̶𝚗̶𝚊̶𝚕̶ ̶𝚝̶𝚛̶𝚊̶𝚍̶𝚎̶ ̶𝚙̶𝚊̶𝚛̶𝚝̶𝚗̶𝚎̶𝚛̶ ̶𝚒̶𝚜̶𝚗̶‘̶𝚝̶ ̶𝚊̶𝚗̶𝚜̶𝚠̶𝚎̶𝚛̶𝚒̶𝚗̶𝚐̶ ̶𝚖̶𝚎̶ ̶𝚛̶𝚒̶𝚐̶𝚑̶𝚝̶ ̶𝚗̶𝚘̶𝚠̶.̶
Edit: Solved


----------



## fernandotchi

I'm looking for Marshal and Fang


----------



## GumCat

cloudysoot said:


> I have Skye in boxes if you are still looking!


Awesome! I still have space for her  Let me know if she's still available


----------



## nikiofclow

nikiofclow said:


> looking for: coco, ruby, hopkins
> 
> i can trade my current villagers: diana, pietro, nan, beardo, truffles (lol). would prefer to only trade diana for coco or ruby. i also have IGB and NMT i can offer!



EDIT: found them all, thank u!!


----------



## WillPow3red

[LF] Ricky, Static and Sheldon
[FT] Bells/NMT

Let me know please =D


----------



## K A T

MTPockets said:


> I have an open plot right now and while I don't have much to offer at the moment, I would love to have Peanut, Shari, June or Diana (granted I think the last two are probably quiet popular). I'd really like to be flexible and make the most of the situation so I'd also happily take Becky, Blanche, Cookie, Olivia, Stella, Vivian or Whitney (I apologize if I sound like a turd, I have no idea who is popular these days).


I have Becky, what are you trading?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



j1119 said:


> LF Felicity or Pierce!! Can pay in igBells or NMT!


I have pierce, hes not in boxes though


----------



## dino

looking for agnes, avery, drift, genji, ruby, and vivian !
can pay in NMT, items, DIYs, TBT (when they get back) and more !  thank you


----------



## veiiven

Looking for Raymond and Audie, willing to pay igb or nmt. I’m also pretty new at the game though so I can’t really give 1mil bells or anything ;w;

EDIT: Forgot to mention I have Gayle, Pietro, Hazel, and Agent S if anyone wants those is exchange.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



ali.di.magix said:


> Looking for any of the following:
> - Audie
> - Judy
> - Penelope
> - Bones
> I have a good amount of amiibo cards available with a few tier 1 villagers (e.g. Marshal, Stitches, Diana, Beau, Julian, Rosie etc. to name a few), and once the amiibo glitches are fixed I'd offer a 2:1 trade for either Audie or Judy <3


I have Bones if you’re willing to trade for Stitches! He’s not in boxes yet though but I do TT


----------



## Minene

LF: Vivian ! Lmk what you want c:


----------



## Ramune

LF Sherb, Genji, or Dobie! Can pay in NMT, items or DIY's !


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Lokking for Sherb!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Looking for:
Fang
Molly
Goldie

Thanks!


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

Looking for: *Raymond*

I can offer up to 10 NMT and 5 gold nuggets. I also have some spare DIYs (DM me if you want a list). I know that's not much of an offer but goddamn do I want this smuggy butt cat!

EDIT: I can also craft Gold armor. I just remembered!


----------



## orchidswhite

Looking for: Beau / Marshal
I can offer 50 NMT, Whitney, Skye, Zucker, or Stitches


----------



## Vino.

still looking for *Fang, *lobo, kyle, wolfgang, or whitney! fang mostly, but any wolfies will do for me! 

i have *Kabuki,* norma, flo, piper, and joey, as well as igbs! i dont have any nmts at the moment, but im very negotiable!


----------



## K A T

Vino. said:


> still looking for *Fang, *lobo, kyle, wolfgang, or whitney! fang mostly, but any wolfies will do for me!
> 
> i have *Kabuki,* norma, flo, piper, and joey, as well as igbs! i dont have any nmts at the moment, but im very negotiable!


Is there anyway I can buy kabuki from you? I dont have any wolf's atm :c


----------



## bobba

LF: Megan
Offering: NMT 50 or more


----------



## Chloebug44

LF: Judy
FT: 30 NMT and over 100 amiibos I can get to move!


----------



## peeko

LF Sherb or Bob (Preferably Bob)

FT: Merengue, Coco, Pashima


----------



## GumCat

Still on the hunt for Skye and Punchy! A mix of IGB/NMT may be best but lmk what you're lookin' for! I can offer the few star fragments I have if that interests you


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

I'm in no rush, but I'm actively looking for Kabuki!
Offering IGB and maybe up to 10-15 NMT. I also have pink mums, pink tulips, and blue pansies.


----------



## Voderette

Looking For Vesta. Can pay in NMT just name your price


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

Im still looking for Beardo! He's one of my dreamies <3


----------



## grah

Suiren said:


> LF: Raymond, Walt, Roald, Lucky, Octavian in that priority
> FT: Name your price in Bells or NMTs


I have Octavian in boxes ready to go! I'm looking for an offer of bells and nmt?? not sure how much though.


----------



## Bluebonez

Looking for Coco or bones! Will pay in NMT


----------



## K A T

Chloebug44 said:


> LF: Judy
> FT: 30 NMT and over 100 amiibos I can get to move!



Ooh what kind of amiibos? Do you have lucky????


----------



## veiiven

Bluebonez said:


> Looking for Coco or bones! Will pay in NMT


I have Bones in boxes rn! How many NMT are you offering?


----------



## Double g

I have Pietro in boxes. LF IGB   CLOSED


----------



## cloudysoot

GumCat said:


> Still on the hunt for Skye and Punchy! A mix of IGB/NMT may be best but lmk what you're lookin' for! I can offer the few star fragments I have if that interests you


Just Pmed you!


----------



## thedeepestdaydream

LF: Goldie
FT: A mix NMT, gold nuggets, or star fragments

Please help, she's my dreamie and I don't want my empty plot to go to a rando!


----------



## Bluebonez

veiiven said:


> I have Bones in boxes rn! How many NMT are you offering?


I currently have 5 since i had to do a thing for a friend but I can also throw in some fruit, golden nuggets and cherry blossom items as well!


----------



## avocados

looking for Lucky. Will pay NMT/IGB thank you


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

Wow Ive posted in here a ton Im so sorry, I just have my updated list of LF villagers
Beardo, Tia, Cally, Willow, Gayle, Marcie


----------



## Danthapokeman

Looking For:
Dobie*
Admiral*
Sprocket (If he's a villager?)
Drago
Aurora
Graham

Trade for NMT  (i have some gold nugs and star frags if u prefer)


----------



## MelbaBear

Looking for Melba!


----------



## luna-melody

LF: Lolly or Diana
FT: Wolfgang (maybe), June, Mallary, Biff. 30-35 NMT, igb, recipes, furniture, basically anything. Message me!!


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Please DM me if you find the following:
-Octavian
-Tabby
-Fang
-Ketchup
-Dobie
-Bluebear
-Colton
-Roscoe
-Papi
-Phil
-Rosie
-Raymond


----------



## kumamon

LF Stitches and Marshal (offering 70 NMT each), Bluebear (offering 30 NMT)

(don't have an empty lot rn)


----------



## dreamytoon

Looking for Muffy. I can offer IGB


----------



## bunn

LF Zell! Message me


----------



## Jumania

Jumania said:


> Trying to make an all cat island so I’m looking for any cat villager! (Except for Rosie, Kid Cat and Katt)
> Offering IGB and NMTs! I also have Stitches’ and Goldies’ amiibos



Still looking


----------



## eilee

LF Lolly, Coco, and Ankha! 
I can offer NMT, IGB, or a combination of both!


----------



## BucketSama

Looking for Rosie. Can trade Mitzi for her. I can throw in some NMTS as well.  I got too many normal villagers so having her would even it out.


----------



## Hayze

LF O’Hare, Punchy, Deli, and Leonardo! PM.


----------



## vgmerkis

Trying to get Cyd for my island since one of my spots opened! Will pay any amount of bells/nook mile tickets


----------



## Aliya

Aliya said:


> Looking for Nan! I have Chevre and want their houses to match (so she can't be one of your first 5). Let me know what you're looking for if you have her.
> 
> I'm also looking for Sherb.
> 
> Also everyone is free to PM about any of my non-permanent villagers.



Still looking for both!


----------



## skullbarrier

FT: judy!!

LF: NMT and/or IGB 

can get judy in boxes today!!!

EDIT: judy has been traded!!


----------



## jomar

Hi guys!. im looking for raymond in boxes. il buy him from you for my hard earned 700 NMT today asap.


----------



## Meesha

LF Roscoe! I have a plot available right now! Will pay bells/NMTs


----------



## Dim

Looking for: Kid Cat, Purrl, Camofrog, Kiki, Bob, Bunnie, Marshal, Cherry, Tangy

Offering: Julian or Zucker


----------



## Vizionari

Looking for Pekoe, Maple, Mint, and Poppy!


----------



## luna-melody

Lf Bunnie!


----------



## Darian

LF Lolly!


----------



## mysticaltaylor

LexxyRaptor said:


> Found Amelia! But, still looking for Jacques, Wolfgang, Lucky and Nan. ♡


Jacques will be in boxes in my town tomorrow


----------



## Freddie

Looking for Chief & Fang (Mostly Chief)

I can offer IGB & NMT

Please PM me


----------



## tinypietro

LF: pietro, lucky, dom, coco, and cube.

can offer igb, gold nuggets, star pieces, etc.


----------



## Wish

looking for genji, raddle, coco, drago :3


----------



## Bunlily

Currently have a free spot and LF Maple, Marshal, Judy, Bunnie, Lolly, Diana, or Beau!!

Looking to pay in bells or hybrids.


----------



## mugi

lf Judy, sherb and melba
I don't have much to trade but could trade for fauna


----------



## BeanScribbles

Looking for lobo


----------



## Sir.Sims

Seeking:* *Drago, Dobie, Octavian (ACQUIRED), Gloria, Lily, Tasha, Alice, Beardo, Audie, Croque, Tia

*LONG-TERM: Currently at the 10 villager limit, but ignoring 3 of them already.*


Do let me know by sending a PM or answering here!


----------



## kenkyu

LF Fauna, she's the last dreamie I need!! Only have around 15 NMTs atm, but can also tack on some igbs + hybrids c:


----------



## tabris

Looking for Fang! ・。・゜

I have the following amiibo cards and can move any of these villagers in for you, and then cycle them out. I don't time travel but I guarantee I won't back out of this trade or waste your time! 

*Villagers currently available for trade: Beau, Bam, Fauna, Deirdre, Fuschia, Chevre, Nan, Savannah, Dobie, and Bea.*

Please PM me if interested! Thanks.


----------



## BokuNoRhythm

Only looking for Chrissy since i had her in new leaf and we share the same birthday, i dont really have much since i spend most of my time cycling my village to give villagers away, so i dont have a lot of bells or nook mile tickets. I can make a good amount of stuff though


----------



## Tease

LF: Raymond. Offering 500 NMT.


----------



## mayorhyuna

Hey all, currently searching for Stitches, Marina, Bunnie, Judy, and Bob. It’d be great if I could have some help!


----------



## xionsheart13

Looking for Cyd!


----------



## Firestorm16

I’m looking for Pancetti, Flora, Blanche, Roscoe, Gayle, and Merry. Offering 60k bells with not much else, ask if you’re curious


----------



## Sir.Sims

tabris said:


> Looking for Fang! ・。・゜
> 
> I have the following amiibo cards and can move any of these villagers in for you, and then cycle them out. I don't time travel but I guarantee I won't back out of this trade or waste your time!
> 
> *Villagers currently available for trade: Beau, Bam, Fauna, Deirdre, Fuschia, Chevre, Nan, Savannah, Dobie, and Bea.*
> 
> Please PM me if interested! Thanks.



Hey tabris! 

Although I do not have Fang to offer you, I was wondering if you are willing to trade in Dobie for something or someone else? (Can offer some bells, tickets (eventually), I have a few unique recipes and furniture as well.) No one is in boxes at my town and I guess the one in the campsite will not move over?


----------



## peeko

LF Bob or Sherb

FT: Merengue, Coco


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Looking for Ketchup. Will give dozens of NMT’s for her. Thanks.


----------



## DewDrops

*Looking for:* Blanche, Fuchsia/Phoebe/Shari, Dobie, Bam/Peck

This is also an order of preference! 

*For Trade:* Derwin, Rocket, Sheldon, Eunice, and Lopez.

I also have a bit of NMT and can get some bells saved if you're interested!


----------



## j1119

LF: Pierce and Felicity!! Can pay in NMT or igBells! (5 mil felicity, 2 mil pierce!)


----------



## Ami

LF Sherb or Marshal
FT NMT


----------



## cosravet

Eunice or Pashimina... I have Skye, Bam, and bells to trade.


----------



## Tiredsunflower

macdewhacko said:


> *LF Francine or Chief! *i have an open plot still.
> FT 2million bells, or trade for (currently in my town) Whitney, Marshal, Erik, Fang, or other amiibo cards like Skye, Julian, Wolfgang, Vivian, Lucky, Beau, Cookie, Dobie, Sylvana, Tangy, etc. (just ask)



I have Francine's amiibo and can trade her for Lucky!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



macdewhacko said:


> *Looking for Francine &/or Kidd!*
> I currently have an open plot to move one of these two in! I could offer 1.5 mill bells or trade for another villager i may have.
> *currently in my town: Fang, Skye.*
> cards i can move in: Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney Lucky, Vivian, Kid Cat, Goldie, Wolfgang, Cookie, Julia, Dobie, Sylvana, June, Tasha and others!



I have Francine's card, and I can trade her for Lucky!


----------



## cosravet

DewDrops said:


> *Looking for:* Blanche, Fuchsia/Phoebe/Shari, Dobie, Bam/Peck
> 
> This is also an order of preference!
> 
> *For Trade:* Derwin, Rocket, Sheldon, Eunice, and Lopez.
> 
> I also have a bit of NMT and can get some bells saved if you're interested!



Hi, I have Bam and I would love to trade him for Eunice if you'd like.


----------



## cloverbat

lf: *marshal* - can offer *marina* as a trade!


----------



## Notsonorm

LF Lucky or Bob. 

Pls message me if you are willing to sell either. 

I can pay with  NMT and IGB.


----------



## Farobi

LF: Punchy.
Will pay 15 NMT and can take him in anytime.


----------



## DewDrops

DewDrops said:


> *Looking for:* Blanche, Fuchsia/Phoebe/Shari, Dobie, Bam/Peck
> 
> This is also an order of preference!
> 
> *For Trade:* Derwin, Rocket, Sheldon, Eunice, and Lopez.
> 
> I also have a bit of NMT and can get some bells saved if you're interested!



Still looking for above. ^^


----------



## Climbintospace

Looking for Pietro, I have one free plot. Would like to pay in NMT, because I have basically no bells.


----------



## toothrott

LF: Cookie or Lopez!

Can offer 300K bells + 7 gold nuggets for either, need one of them asap, as I have a spare plot I need to fill!


----------



## Maris82084

I'am looking for Boone, Coach, Leonardo or Tybalt. I need to replace the jock I have. Thank you.


----------



## Shyria

Hi I'm looking for *Julia*! I have various things to trade her for that could be of interest


----------



## Quicky

Hello!
I am currently looking for Ruby or Pietro. Free would be nice but otherwise I can offer few miles ticket !!
I have an empty slot on my island so i can get them them asap. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## CowKing

Looking for:
Shep
Phil
Fang

Offering NMTs and IGB!


----------



## Lazaros

LF: Sherb 
FT: Diana, Marshal, Julian, Merengue, Beau, Skye 

Can also offer NMT or at least some IGB, DIYs or cataloged items! Please pm, thank you!


----------



## Pit

I'm looking for these villagers:

* Vic* (cranky bull) *Coach!!* (jock bull) *Klaus!!* (smug bear) and possibly Doc (lazy rabbit)















I can trade Boots, Curlos, or Wendy? Or some bells or a NMT


----------



## deleted

Still looking for Filbert!

I don’t have a lot of IGB but I can trade a few NMT (I don’t have an obscene number of miles).

If you want a villager, I can trade Sally, Hamlet, or Hamphrey.

PM me if you have Filbert! Make an offer and I’ll see what I can do!

Thanks!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Looking for Fang the cranky wolf! I have a free spot rn so I'd love to have him before the end of the day to prevent a random moving in. I can pay some igb and nmt!


----------



## Jhin

Looking for *Rasher!* I'll have a free plot tomorrow so need him asap, please just name your price


----------



## masonsot97

im looking for pansetti! i have a free plot open for her ! cant find anyone who has her


----------



## Dustbird

Sir.Sims said:


> Seeking: *Drago, Dobie, Octavian, Gloria, Lily, Tasha, Alice, Beardo, Audie, Croque, Tia*
> 
> 
> Do let me know by sending a PM or answering here!



Hello! Drago just asked me to move, I made a thread here. Cheers!


----------



## siixnights

Looking for: Alice, Phoebe, Cherry, Fuchsia, Tiffany, June, Pekoe and Skye the most!


----------



## jreamgardner

LF: Diana
offering igb <3


----------



## Lavulin98

Looking for Chadder and Olivia!


----------



## zeroFLUX

LF Reneigh, will pay handomly with Bells/Tickets


----------



## Bibi Znuu

- Closed


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Looking for Audie

I've posted in a few different threads why, but essentially; My grandma passed away at Christmas as her name was Audie (not the same one as the famous Audie though!)  My Granny was always the one who bought me new Animal Crossing games and she loved (or pretended to lol) looking at my AC towns, so I hold a strong connection between playing the game and her. Also, my favourite villagers in-game are wolves!

I don't have much to offer since I don't tt and I don't have millions of bells, however, I'm willing to offer _literally everything_ I own for her! (~30K in NM to buy tickets or items, around 1mil bells, any furniture I have, star fragments, hybrids, literally anything!)


tl;dr LF: Audie FT: Everything I own!


----------



## Katsching

Looking for Julian! Can offer 30 NMTs for him!


----------



## primandimproper

On the hunt for my beloved bearded friend Beardo.


----------



## doompants

Hey there! I'm [LF] Elmer. I can offer some IGB (like 100.000 - 200.000 bells), it's not much but if someone does have him up for adoption, I'd appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Voderette

Looking for Vesta! I can pay in nmt just name your price


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Roald please!


----------



## The_Sorcerer

Looking for Judy! I can offer a bunch of NMTs for her


----------



## ErisBatt

Hey there! I'm desperately looking for Raymond for a friend. She got scammed out of most of her bells for him so i'm trying to surprise her and make her happy now


----------



## fruitloop

im looking desperately for raymond! i have 400+ nook miles tickets!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Bibi Znuu said:


> LF Rasher - grumpy pig


I have Rasher! It's going to be a while until he wants to move, but I could def give him to you if you havent found him yet


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

Hello! I'm looking for Julian, Diana, Fauna, Wolfgang, Beau, or Zucker for my boyfriend. Name a price?
I have : Rocket, Tank, Naomi, Puddles, Celia, Del, and Ed


----------



## Ceri

Looking for Muffy and Elmer. PM me so we can work something out. 

Thank you


----------



## Ezajium

Looking for Raymond!
Offering 50 million bells, if you want more we can work higher!


----------



## shari

I would love Bob!! Please message me if you have him!


----------



## Capeet

LF Stitches! I'll offer 7+ mil IGB or Marina


----------



## highbried

LF: Molly

Can pay in NMT!


----------



## ItsRabbit

Looking for Merengue, Julian, Reneigh, and Ken. Have plenty of NMTs.


----------



## Kailah

Looking for Judy please!


----------



## mmira

LF Kyle!


----------



## linkyasha

Still looking for Coco! Can offer NMT, IGBs, or a mix!


----------



## KidKat

CowKing said:


> Looking for:
> Shep
> Phil
> Fang
> 
> Offering NMTs and IGB!


I have Phil in boxes now if you can take him, no bells or nmt needed just want him to go to a good home


----------



## Aristeia

Looking for Raymond primarily T_T with the amount of tickets I've used to search for him I could have probably won him in an auction.. 

Also looking for Fang, Audie, and Fauna. 

FT: Merengue, Wolfgang, Chief, Tia

I have no open lots at the moment and would have to have you pick them up first. would also need to cycle out anyone you are interested in which may take time depending on luck. :'3  I can also add NMT but I dont have more than 200ish at the moment. but only towards Raymond


----------



## vgmerkis

LOOKING FOR:

Cyd

Stitches

Poppy

Zucker

I can offer any amount of bells or NMT!


----------



## CowKing

KidKat said:


> I have Phil in boxes now if you can take him, no bells or nmt needed just want him to go to a good home



Send me a dodo code!~


----------



## Cue

Looking for Willow, Bree and/or Greta! any of the three; willing to negotiate 'n offer bells and/or NMT!

I'm gonna be moving Pancetti out for any of these three, so if you'd like her in return or if anyone else would like her, feel free to contact me and I'll let you know when she's ready to move! (island is full atm)


----------



## MiloticTrainer8

Looking for Gaston or Static thanks


----------



## KidKat

CowKing said:


> Send me a dodo code!~


I messaged you a dodo code but someone who didn’t have your character/island name and wasn’t talking to me came and was running around my island so I closed my game just to be safe, if you’d like to try again let me know.


----------



## luna-melody

Lf: Diana, Lolly, or Bunnie!


----------



## Vallyn

LF: Ruby.


----------



## berry-fanta

LF Lionel of Muffy!! Can offer up to 20 NMT!


----------



## Ariellati

j1119 said:


> LF: Pierce and Felicity!! Can pay in NMT or igBells! (5 mil felicity, 2 mil pierce!)



I have Felicity in boxes atm c:
We're you still interested?


----------



## dreamytoon

Still looking for Muffy. Offering NMT


----------



## deleted

LF Filbert and Stella!


----------



## bubbleblib

LF Merengue~ I can’t offer much in the way of NMT but I have quite a few diy recipes so I could make stuff in return like cherry blossom wand!


----------



## HorseSalt

—


----------



## Trixton

Looking for Raymond! I currently have 230k in the bank, but I can get more if needed. I can also offer any items, cataloguing and DIYs I might have. Essentially? Name your price.


----------



## greyzski

Looking for Avery. Can offer NMT or bells


----------



## Meesha

still looking for roscoe  lmk your price! i have a plot available right now


----------



## CowKing

KidKat said:


> I messaged you a dodo code but someone who didn’t have your character/island name and wasn’t talking to me came and was running around my island so I closed my game just to be safe, if you’d like to try again let me know.



Just saw this, yeah that wasn't me. Sorry about that, let me know when you can send another one


----------



## honeyghost

LF: Kabuki !
Offering NMT (as many as you see as fair <3)


----------



## itzylia

looking for bluebear!! willing to pay up to 12M bells!


----------



## Tiredsunflower

terminator said:


> Looking for Bob.
> 
> I have Marshal, Lolly, Pietro, Skye, and Apollo for trade. Also have 30 Nook Mile Tickets.



Hi! I have Bob, and I'm willing to trade him for Apollo or Pietro!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



itzylia said:


> looking for bluebear!! willing to pay up to 12M bells!



Hi! I have Bluebear's amiibo card, and I can get him in my town and in boxes for you!


----------



## itzylia

Tiredsunflower said:


> Hi! I have Bob, and I'm willing to trade him for Apollo or Pietro!!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I have Bluebear's amiibo card, and I can get him in my town and in boxes for you!


omg yes okay!!


----------



## Tiredsunflower

itzylia said:


> omg yes okay!!



Okay! Do you have discord?


----------



## itzylia

Tiredsunflower said:


> Okay! Do you have discord?


ah no  but i have a twitter or i can make an account on discord


----------



## Tiredsunflower

itzylia said:


> ah no  but i have a twitter or i can make an account on discord



It's fine! I can just PM you, lol


----------



## poppysea

Looking for Dobie!! Also interested in Ketchup, Butch, or Zucker 

Can offer NMT or lots of IGB!


----------



## BeanScribbles

Looking for lobo! I can offer igb, nmt, and art


----------



## Vea

LF Chief, have space now, offering NMT!


----------



## Majinmind

*LOOKING FOR:*
Bianca
Ketchup
Ankha
Zucker
Roald
Piper
Genji

I can offer *any* bells and *NMT*!

*FOR TRADE:*
Aurora
Wade

_*Extra villagers for anyone that wants them:*_
Flip
Poncho
Opal
Sylvia


----------



## babytchi

Seeking Punchy, Hamlet, and Soleil. 
I have NMT, pink roses, regular roses, pink windflowers, and bells.


----------



## Moonie4Life

LF: Audie, Judy, Raymond, Reneigh, & Julian


----------



## Elgie

LF:

Ankha, Kyle and Dobie

I don't really have much of value, but I can trade Gonzo, Mina or Deena!

Please PM me if you'd like to discuss a trade~


----------



## AnimeK

Sir.Sims said:


> Seeking: *Drago, Dobie, Octavian, Gloria, Lily, Tasha, Alice, Beardo, Audie, Croque, Tia*
> 
> 
> Do let me know by sending a PM or answering here!


Hey, are you still looking for Gloria? Someone is giving her away, and I want to make sure she goes to a good home because I really like her character. 




__





						Auction - Gloria? More like Get-out-of-my-town-ia
					

Listen. Almost every villager in Animal Crossing is valid. Gloria is not. No hate, just...yeah. She needs to go! She's better off with someone who will actually like her rather than myself. She is not in boxes yet but she will be very soon due to the ignore trick (I don't TT).  Starting bid is 0...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ferbie

Looking for Shep. I could offer bells, possibly some hybrid roses (as I breed them) or tulips, or just... take him? I'm not sure how popular he is, but I really adore sheepdogs in general. He's just... so cute.


----------



## Aristeia

Vea said:


> LF Chief, have space now, offering NMT!


do you still need Chief? I have him in boxes at the moment


----------



## seekingfires

Looking for Maddie the dog! I can trade any of the following plus many more (I collect amiibos and can naturally move them out!)

Marshal
Lolly
Beau
Marina
Zucker
Lucky
Ahnka 
Fang
Dobie
Bea
Coco
etc. ! PM me if you have Maddie to offer and you're curious if I have any other villagers in exchange!


----------



## Dooli

*EDIT:* I got him! 
I'm looking for Sherb!
I can offer one chibi :O style varies but hope you get the idea from these! If you want one of your villager ill also draw your favorite dreamie with em!

examples of my art:














Here's my twitter!: https://twitter.com/dooliworld/media


----------



## Shyria

Hi! I'm still looking for Julia  Willing to trade NMT, bells, recipes or furnitures


----------



## MoonMacarons

LF: Merengue, Raymond

I can pay in star fragments and in game bells!


----------



## maxii

looking for elvis! can offer bells!


----------



## renazyk

Looking for a cranky villager! Rolf, Roscoe, or Cyd!


----------



## Crax

I’m looking for pietro and Judy..


----------



## luna-melody

Lf Bunnie
FT: NMT, TBT, IGB, villagers (lmk which r ur dreamies)


----------



## Rhyrem

I'm looking for Dotty! She shares the most favourite villager with Colton, whom I already have... I would be sooo happy with her.

The villagers I want to leave my island are Antonio, Henry, Mint and Del, so if someone is interested in any of them let me know and I'll try to remember it for when they want to leave!


----------



## j1119

Ariellati said:


> I have Felicity in boxes atm c:
> We're you still interested?


Yes!! Please pm me when you have time!!!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Looking for dom for a friend. Will pay 50 NMT’s.


----------



## Ariellati

j1119 said:


> Yes!! Please pm me when you have time!!!!


Cools! I did! c:


----------



## FreckledManatee

Hey all!
I'll have Bitty moving out (though I don't mind TT to get them out faster) and *I really want Marshal!* He's my all time fave. I currently have around *3 mil bells plus maybe 20 NMT to offer*? That would wipe me out of nook miles and only leave enough bells to finish my house upgrade, so it's pretty much all I have. I could also craft or order you stuff, I have a solid amount of cherry blossom recipes. We can work something out, I'm super flexible.

Without TT, there's a 2 day window, because Bitty will be in boxes tomorrow, then the plot will be open the next day (Friday). After that, I'm worried some rando villager will take the plot overnight. But, as I mentioned, I will 100% TT no problems to speed up the process, I want my lil marshmallow.

_I don't remember if this is allowed on Belltree... (if it isn't someone lmk and I'll remove it) but I will deadass paypal/cashapp/whatever you the price I was looking into paying for an amiibo card for him. I believe it was around 4USD._

Also if anyone wants Bitty, LMK I'll give her to ya for free!
Reply or DM me if you're interested!
Thank you!

**UPDATE - Got Him!**


----------



## Hyoshido

If anyone has Hornsby or knows someone that's willing to let him go.
Man oh man, I need the fella, he'd be best friends with Roald!


----------



## HiBriana

Edit: nvm


----------



## Flyffel

Still looking for Biskit and Piper. <3


----------



## Apollo5

Hey guys! I'm looking for Frank or Apollo. I know people don't like Frank very much so if you're cycling him out then PLEASE message me! Thank you!


----------



## Francis7

Looking for Apollo and Molly! will pay in Bells and or NMT ^^


----------



## Hayze

LF: O’Hare, Punchy, Leonardo, and Rolf! PM.


----------



## milotics

Longshot but *LF: Audie *and *Judy.*
I can offer IGB and I've got a variety of high tier villagers on amiibo that I can move out naturally via TTing. Good luck to everyone and finding their dreamies!


----------



## Saturn

looking for wolfgang and drago and raymond (lol)
also lobo for my friend — pls pm me!


----------



## Quack

Looking for Beau, Fauna, Apple and Hamphrey!

Let me know your price!


----------



## Pandawg

Hyoshido said:


> If anyone has Hornsby or knows someone that's willing to let him go.
> Man oh man, I need the fella, he'd be best friends with Roald!



I have Hornsby leaving, PM me with an offer!


----------



## RSGPA

Rhyrem said:


> I'm looking for Dotty! She shares the most favourite villager with Colton, whom I already have... I would be sooo happy with her.
> 
> The villagers I want to leave my island are Antonio, Henry, Mint and Del, so if someone is interested in any of them let me know and I'll try to remember it for when they want to leave!


I would love to have Mint. If you’d like, I have apples and cherries to trade for her.


----------



## Rhyrem

RSGPA said:


> I would love to have Mint. If you’d like, I have apples and cherries to trade for her.


I'll try to remember about you for when she asks to move out!


----------



## Pit

Hyoshido said:


> If anyone has Hornsby or knows someone that's willing to let him go.
> Man oh man, I need the fella, he'd be best friends with Roald!



I have access to a Hornsby amiibo card if you're still looking for him and want some help, I can try to assist!
EDIT: Oh it looks like someone's helping you already so, you can ignore this! xD


----------



## RSGPA

Rhyrem said:


> I'll try to remember about you for when she asks to move out!


Alright, thank you! I don’t have any bells to offer, but let me know if you’d like any items!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Looking for Fang! I can pay IGB and some NMT! Pm me if you have him!


----------



## frogkisses

I am looking for Purrl! I can offer NMT, and IGB!


----------



## lenlen

Looking for Zucker, but I'm definitely not rich and am not sure I have enough to offer for him. I can offer 1-1.5 mil IGB and maybe some nook tickets as well? Let me know if you're willing to sell him, thank you!


----------



## trenchdragon

Looking for Reneigh or Agnes. Can offer TBT, IGB, some DIYS and other furniture!


----------



## Guero101

Looking for Gayle, Sly, and Boots! Offering NMT!!


----------



## moonford

*I'm currently looking for Tucker, Sprinkle and Annalise.*

I'm happy to exchange for any of them with a mix of NMTs, IGBs and hybrid flowers.


----------



## Blaakat

I'm looking for Kabuki!


moonford said:


> *I'm currently looking for Tucker, Sprinkle and Annalise.*
> 
> I'm happy to exchange for any of them with a mix of NMTs, IGBs and hybrid flowers.


Annalise is in boxes tomorrow! DM with an offer.


----------



## Molly Rose

hiya I have bree I can let you know if she decides to move out in the near future


----------



## terminator

Tiredsunflower said:


> Hi! I have Bob, and I'm willing to trade him for Apollo or Pietro!!!



Ahhhh do you still want to trade? I can trade either. Whichever wants to move out first I guess lol
Was Bob from an Amiibo?


----------



## Cancoon

Molly Rose said:


> hiya I have bree I can let you know if she decides to move out in the near future


Thank you, I would love that!


----------



## Tiredsunflower

terminator said:


> Ahhhh do you still want to trade? I can trade either. Whichever wants to move out first I guess lol
> Was Bob from an Amiibo?



Hi! Yes, I'd still like to trade! I have Bob in my town because of an amiibo card, but he isn't ready to leave yet. I can make him naturally want to move out, if you want.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



terminator said:


> Ahhhh do you still want to trade? I can trade either. Whichever wants to move out first I guess lol
> Was Bob from an Amiibo?



Also, I believe the amiibo glitch was fixed, by the way!


----------



## spqcebunzz

currently looking for raymond!


----------



## peeko

LF: Bob
FT: 10 nook mile tickets. can possibly get more with time. Very desperate. (Also Merengue and coco. Would be willing to give both.)


----------



## xoxosasha

LF Colton I don't have much to offer but we can discuss something


----------



## Fye

no longer looking for any villagers


----------



## Grace___

*LF: Raymond! I’m offering 362 NMT and 2mil bells please pm if you’re interested*


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Looking for Tybalt! I am offering IGB for him! Please PM me if you are interested


----------



## frogpants

Currently trying to make my island full of wolves~
I have seven at the moment... here are the one's I'm missing! I can pay in NMT and IGB...

- Dobie
- Freya
- Lobo

Just PM and I can probably reply immediately <3


----------



## LilMitsuki

LF: Judy 
can offer sakura set, any star item from Celeste, 6 nmt and golden nuggets?

i dont know what to offer  I just really want her and I dont have 100+ nmts


----------



## koopakingg

LF Marshal!

can offer 70 NMT


----------



## rinny02

currently looking for Ankha, DM your price!


----------



## masonsot97

anyone have joey? hes the last villager i need!


----------



## skullbarrier

FT: marshal!! can have him in boxes tonight!!!

LF: NMTs and/or IGBs!

EDIT: traded!


----------



## SpeshulDelivery

LF: Apollo!

Can offer any combination of Nook Miles Tickets, IGB, star fragments and hybrids!


----------



## brimill

Hi! I'm new to both this forum and the AC franchise. I've been seeing a lot about adopting villagers but I don't fully understand what that means or how to do it. Also, is buying fake amiibo cards a bad idea? On the actual products I've been seeing good reviews but while browsing the forum a lot of people are talking about glitches with villagers. Can someone explain these things to me? Thank you so so so much!!
(Just a side note, I really want Zell and Aurora, so if anyone is willing to do the adoption thing with me, please message me!)
(Also, sorry if I put this in the wrong place, please lmk!)


----------



## Knviess

Looking for cat, lions, and tigers with these personalities. Smug, sisterly, normal, cranky, and clowns. I’m a time traveler with a ton of fossils flowers and bells. can show my gratitude with tipping


----------



## Crax

Looking for pietro and Judy if anyone has em pm me!


----------



## GereGere

looking for fang, marshal, kiki and whitney !! pm your prices nwn


----------



## Fryevia

LF *Keaton* 
Can offer NMT & IGB


----------



## mellachime

LF: Kiki and Willow!!!

Can pay in nmt or bells


----------



## karleraven

Looking for Cherry and Lucky 
Please keep requests somewhat reasonable, im not a time jumper and dont have millions of bells to spend but theyre my favorite characters


----------



## Pit

Bolded are ones I'm REALLY looking for extra hard rn. I can offer NMT or bells
Vic | *Coach* | Klaus | *Anchovy *|* Daisy*


















*I can help people get some villagers if you're okay with me using my Amiibo cards to get them!*
But I DO time travel to speed up the moving process. I'm bolding some villagers I think people are wanting more than others? I don't wanna charge for them since they're my mom's cards but she's happy to share and it seems like fun to try and help some folks.

Here are the Amiibo cards we have that I can use:
Stu, *Hornsby*, *Stitches*, Bitty, Jacob, Sylvana, Phoebe, Rhonda, Leonardo, Bangle, Lionel, Hamphrey, Hugh, Prince, Kabuki, *Rosie*, Goldie, Hopkins
Walt, Pango, Cousteau, Sylvia, Tank, Gaston, Kitty, Tom, Moose, Tammy, Jacques, Barold, Broffina, Rolf, Poncho, Big Top, Lily, Twiggy, Chevre, Blanche, Claudia, Moe, *Julian*,* Zucker *Del, Pashmina

(If I can help and you're ok with me using amiibo cards feel free to PM me.)


----------



## infamant

maxii said:


> looking for elvis! can offer bells!


I have elvis! I've been trying to get him to leave


----------



## Ichiban

looking for a new peppy for my island, wouldnt mind rosie, audie or tangy. offering NMT and perhaps skye or lolly. hmu


----------



## elce

looking for rodeo, apollo, muffy, cherry, kiki, and tiffany


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Looking for dom. For a friend. Will pay 50-100 tickets.


----------



## ItsBeau

tinypietro said:


> LF: pietro, lucky, dom, coco, and cube.
> 
> can offer igb, gold nuggets, star pieces, etc.





Wish said:


> looking for genji, raddle, coco, drago :3




Coco is currently in boxes on my island.


----------



## Yopi

LF Raymond

TF
Marshal,Stitches,Kyle,Beau,Julian,boomer,gala,derwin,cousteau,paula,mac,sparro,stinky,bree,bam,chester,
kitty,tiffany,mitzy,freckles,maple,freya,joey and lopez

(Amiibo cards)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



SuperiorTech said:


> Looking for Kitty the snooty cat!


I have her amiibo card


----------



## honeypuff

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> Looking for: *Raymond*
> 
> I can offer up to 10 NMT and 5 gold nuggets. I also have some spare DIYs (DM me if you want a list). I know that's not much of an offer but goddamn do I want this smuggy butt cat!
> 
> EDIT: I can also craft Gold armor. I just remembered!


Good luck!! I hope you get him but 10 NMT is extreeemmmeely low for him. Lowest I’ve seen has been 400 NMT.


----------



## Yopi

masonsot97 said:


> anyone have joey? hes the last villager i need!


I have his amiibo card


----------



## tofsu

looking for daisy! can offer bells + hybrids ; ;


----------



## Pandawg

LF
Lucky
Merengue

Can pay IGB or NMT


----------



## PhantomRose

LF > BEA the normal dog, shes my last dreamie ;u; some please make it happen!!


----------



## brycwh

Looking for Ketchup still!! Willing to give IGB! NMT too in combination!


----------



## stardrop-crossing

My only dreamie is Sherb!
Why did I have to like a new, popular villager with no amiibo


----------



## LightFromFable

Looking for Judy and Chrissy i have 2 plots open and i can pay in NMT


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ZekkoXCX said:


> Looking for Tybalt! I am offering IGB for him! Please PM me if you are interested


Bump


----------



## maeigaon

Looking for Judy and Raymond! They're my last two dreamies T___T 

Unfortunately don't have NMT ( a measly 3 lol) but I can offer IGB, Marshal, Merengue, Julian, Fang, Ankha, Marina, Zucker, Diana, and Wolfgang! Also have a couple other amiibos just ask!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Wolfgang


----------



## PerilArts

Still looking for Chief! If anybody has him and is willing to give, please DM me!


----------



## poppysea

Pit said:


> Bolded are ones I'm REALLY looking for extra hard rn. I can offer NMT or bells
> Vic | *Coach* | Klaus | *Anchovy *|* Daisy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can help people get some villagers if you're okay with me using my Amiibo cards to get them!*
> But I DO time travel to speed up the moving process. I'm bolding some villagers I think people are wanting more than others? I don't wanna charge for them since they're my mom's cards but she's happy to share and it seems like fun to try and help some folks.
> 
> Here are the Amiibo cards we have that I can use:
> Stu, *Hornsby*, *Stitches*, Bitty, Jacob, Sylvana, Phoebe, Rhonda, Leonardo, Bangle, Lionel, Hamphrey, Hugh, Prince, Kabuki, *Rosie*, Goldie, Hopkins
> Walt, Pango, Cousteau, Sylvia, Tank, Gaston, Kitty, Tom, Moose, Tammy, Jacques, Barold, Broffina, Rolf, Poncho, Big Top, Lily, Twiggy, Chevre, Blanche, Claudia, Moe, *Julian*,* Zucker *Del, Pashmina
> 
> (If I can help and you're ok with me using amiibo cards feel free to PM me.)



I’ve got Klaus in boxes, I PM’ed you


----------



## j1119

LF: Pierce!!! 
I can pay up to 4 mil igBells or 10 NMT!


----------



## zozee

Hey guys, Wolfgang is in boxes in my town now and I would love to trade him with one of my dreamies:
Fuchsia, Ankha, Marshall and Zucker.

Please let me know!


----------



## Umaril

LF: Bam the blue deer! A plot is open on my island and would like to fill in with him today. Can pay some ingame bells


----------



## Ami

Looking for Sherb


----------



## kenny-chan

I'm looking for Punchy. He's the last dreamie I need! I can offer 10-30 NMTS or up to 4 million IGB. I also have an free plot ready.


----------



## gautier

looking for lucky! can offer 20+ NMT ! just name ur price


----------



## kyuhoi

hello, I am looking for any of the following. I can pay with NMT:

- Marhsal : 50NMT
- Bunnie : 20NMT
- Genji : 25 NMT
- Judy : 50NMT
- Lily : 20NMT
- Merengue : 50NMT
- Mint : 20NMT
- Pekoe : 50NMT
- Poppy: 20NMT
- Ruby : 30NMT


----------



## cowgirlfairy

hi, looking for the following villagers:
Francine
Marina
Merengue
Pietro
Sprocket
Judy
Tia
Zucker
Gigi
can pay in IGB or NMT ^_^


----------



## Flyffel

I'm still looking for Piper and Biskit. Unfortunately I had trades set up for both of them and in both cases I got screwed over in incredibly rude ways.


----------



## luna-melody

Lf: Bunnie ! Can pay anything basically. I will also trade Biff or June for her!


----------



## jreamgardner

LF: Diana
offering bells!!


----------



## Kenko

LF: Molly, Marina, Fauna, Coco, Roald! Thanks


----------



## Samsmilesalot

Looking for Dom, Megan and Pinky!


----------



## CreatorKami

Looking for Ruby and Tom! I've got 20 NMT and 1 million bells to spend between the two of them, please DM me!


----------



## Umaril

Still LF Bam the blue deer!


----------



## magpies

Flyffel said:


> I'm still looking for Piper and Biskit. Unfortunately I had trades set up for both of them and in both cases I got screwed over in incredibly rude ways.


hey there, piper's in boxes on my island today!


----------



## idklol58258

Looking for chrissy and bob. Paying 150 NMT each or bells if you want. PM me


----------



## Cue

Cue said:


> Looking for Willow, Bree and/or Greta! any of the three!
> 
> I'm gonna be moving Pancetti out for any of these three, so if you'd like her in return or if anyone else would like her, feel free to contact me and I'll let you know when she's ready to move! (island is full atm)


bump ;;


----------



## mewshine

Looking for Pudge, Rowan, and Tybalt!!

I don’t see these guys posted often. I don’t have much but I’ll give you whatever I can manage for your trouble!


----------



## healingwind

Looking for Bones! Can offer 500k bells.


----------



## Yunezen

Looking for: Bunnie, Rosie, Beau and Ruby


----------



## Catarina

Hello everyone!

I am looking for Wolfgang, want him because of nostalgie since Wild World had him in every village !


----------



## Dustbird

Still looking for: Kyle, Dobie, Whitney, Molly, Deirdre.

I can offer NMT's or trades for: Reneigh, Bam, Goldie or Merengue (in boxes, thread here) 

Only natural move-outs please!


----------



## Vino.

DewDrops said:


> *[Looking for] *Blanche, Flora, Marina, Fuschia, Ketchup, Piper, or Diana.
> 
> This is pretty much an order of preference!
> 
> Though no one I have is in boxes or looking to move, I have
> 
> *[For Trade] *Rocket, Sheldon, Derwin


Hi! Are you still looking for Piper? I have her, but I'm willing to let her loose! For free or for NMT, either is fine by me!


----------



## SpeshulDelivery

Still looking for Apollo! Offering at least 15 NMT with additional IGB's if needed


----------



## vgmerkis

Still looking for Cyd

Will offer any amount of bells/NMT


----------



## idklol58258

lf chrissy

offering 150 nmt


----------



## Shyria

Hi guys, still looking for Julia if anyone has her... I have an open plot waiting for her


----------



## Fruitcup

JK


----------



## epicalex15

Looking for Kid Cat


----------



## silver_shroud

Hey all! I know things are still touch and go with online trading right now, what with the number of glitches people are experiencing, so I am happy to wait to negotiate a trade until Nintendo has released a patch and trading becomes 100% safe again. However, I wanted to try my luck here and see if anyone with Raymond in their town might be willing to trade him out for any other villager of your choice! I have the entire series 1-4 collection of amiibo cards, as well as a few of the RV campers (unfortunately I didn't manage to complete the whole set of the Welcome Amiibo series, but I do have a few of them). I can also add 150 NMT to my offer to sweeten the pot! If there's anything else you might be looking for, I would be happy to discuss further via PM. Thanks very much!


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Lf: Cherry, Ankha, Bob, Bangle, Bunnie, Whitney and Willow

Ft: Lyman (in boxes rn), Agnes, Derwin, Octavian, Pekoe, Flora, Gruff, Robin, Hans. 

As for NMT that's a tough one...dont really have much. As for IGB I made like 400k recently lol
I'm plumb broke.


----------



## Kyneria

LF: Sly, Gayle and Lucky!

Villagers I have in my town, not in boxes yet, just open to give away: Bangle, Nana, Flo, Nana, Ursala, Olaf and Apollo

I'm still saving up since I'm new to the AC economy though ^^U


----------



## Aethelwolf

Ededdneddy123 said:


> Lf: Cherry, Ankha, Bob, Bangle, Bunnie, Whitney and Willow
> 
> Ft: Lyman (in boxes rn), Agnes, Derwin, Octavian, Pekoe, Flora, Gruff, Robin, Hans.
> 
> As for NMT that's a tough one...dont really have much. As for IGB I made like 400k recently lol
> I'm plumb broke.



How quickly can you claim? I have *Bangle *in boxes now but I need her out so I can bring someone else in.


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Aethelwolf said:


> How quickly can you claim? I have *Bangle *in boxes now but I need her out so I can bring someone else in.


I'd be able to claim once Lyman moves. I have full villager cap atm. 
I COULD time travel just a day forward to speed things up.


----------



## shari

I'm looking for Bob, Coco, or Ankha. PM if you have an offer


----------



## Kenko

Looking for Molly, Marina, Coco, Roald and Fauna! FT NMT or Kody (already in boxes)!

Thanks


----------



## toddishott

Looking for Audie, long shot i know. maybe ill get lucky and find her on a mystery island. offering NMT


----------



## Ichiban

looking for a new peppy villager (tangy, audie, or rosie preferably) might be willing to trade skye depends on the offer


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I’m looking for Renneigh the uchi horse, offering NMT just state your amount, I can add gold nuggets on too. Have a space now


----------



## splutterguttss

Oh what I would do to have Dobie, Chevre, Nan, Billy, or Sherb on my island


----------



## campfire

Looking for Tangy. Offering bells and gold nuggets.


----------



## qwyzxv7

Looking for Mint i can offer igb or i have moe or o’hare to trade


----------



## Knviess

Looking for Katt, Lionel, or Leopold


----------



## j1119

LF Pierce! Can offer 4 mil bells and 7 NMT!


----------



## vgmerkis

Knviess said:


> Looking for Katt, Lionel, or Leopold


I have Lionel! Would you be able to trade Cyd, Stitches, Zucker or Poppy?


----------



## skylucario

Knviess said:


> Looking for Katt, Lionel, or Leopold


I can save Katt for you! If you want to take me up on it, PM me!


----------



## lucilacrima

Still lf: Kabuki, Beau, or Bruce 
I can trade: Zucker, Octavian, Raymond, Flora, Queenie, or Hamlet

Edit: found


----------



## Knviess

vgmerkis said:


> I have Lionel! Would you be able to trade Cyd, Stitches, Zucker or Poppy?


I don’t have villagers! But I can give you fossils, flowers, and bells!!!


----------



## greentea

Hello! I'm looking for Baabara, Frita, or Wendy. I can offer bells, certain hybrids, or I can make you anything from the sakura blossom or celeste diy collection (only the items I don't have any extra diy).

*edit - I can also trade Flurry!


----------



## PansyFields

LF: Boots, Genji, or Gayle.

I don't have much to offer, but I can do up to 5 NMTs.


----------



## healingwind

Want to add some details...
LF:
Bones - 500k bells, 5 nmt
Klaus - 300k igb 5 nmt
Blaire - 100k igb
Flurry/ Apple - 100k igb

Villagers I'm willing to give away: Fauna, Scoot, Fuchsia, Rasher; Hans, Annalise, Marina


----------



## skylucario

healingwind said:


> Want to add some details...
> LF:
> Bones - 700k bells, 10 nmt
> Klaus - 300k igb 10 nmt
> Blaire - 200k igb, 10 nmt
> Flurry/ Apple - 200k igb, 10 nmt
> 
> Villagers I'm willing to give away: Fauna, Scoot, Fuchsia, Rasher; Hans, Annalise, Marina


I have klaus in boxes today, but i’m afraid that he could be glitched as i had a non-forced villager glitch a few days ago...


----------



## luna-melody

Lf: Bunnie
I can pay basically anything for Bunnie including Biff or June.


----------



## skylucario

LF my last dreamie, dotty!!!

WHAT I CAN TRADE:
• IGB (pref 150-500k)
• 5 NMT (sorry...i’m broke, but i can save them up over time i.e. until the glitch is patched)
• sanrio poster catalogs; other amiibo posters (just ask what i have and i’ll make a list)
• i can save one of the following villagers for you: vivian, sly, annalisa, ken, tutu, possibly cube or sheldon?
• furniture, if i have it—make requests


----------



## Notsonorm

LF: Lucky. 

I have a whole Halloween themed plot set up for him lol. 

Can offer 30 NMT and 1,000,000 IGB or more.


----------



## tofsu

LF the last member of team magnolia, Drago! I can trade NMT and/or bells + Sakura items if you're interested! I also have some hybrids


----------



## Wish

looking for genji!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ZekkoXCX said:


> Looking for Tybalt! I am offering IGB for him! Please PM me if you are interested


----------



## Espers

I know it's a long shot but I'm looking for *Raymond *to add to my cat village!


----------



## jreamgardner

jreamgardner said:


> LF: Diana
> offering bells!!


still looking


----------



## ggchase1

willowwolf said:


> [LF] Dobie. Can trade Merengue or NMT


I have Dobie! He just got here tho. Wait for him to leave and I’ll take NMT.


----------



## vgmerkis

vgmerkis said:


> Still looking for Cyd
> 
> Will offer any amount of bells/NMT
> 
> Can trade Deli as well


Still looking


----------



## DewDrops

Vino. said:


> Hi! Are you still looking for Piper? I have her, but I'm willing to let her loose! For free or for NMT, either is fine by me!


 Oh mannnnn that is a major tempt, she shares my birthday ahh, but I now have two normals and I yet to have a cranky. Someone else has already claimed Eunice, but once she’s taken I’ll definitely consider! Thank you so much for replying


----------



## Andilie

Looking for Cheri, Maddie, Ellie or Poppy! I can offer IGB!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

I really want Bangle, Monique and Sprinkle, I can only get one right now as 2 unwanted villagers are in my island, I just lost my chance at Bangle by being slightly too late so, I hope I can get one of the three, also lost my chance at Monique for the same reason. both went into the void


----------



## Mechaccino

LF: Dobie, Apollo

can offer NMT or IGB


----------



## nikiofclow

nikiofclow said:


> LF: hopkins!!
> 
> i can trade my current villagers: diana, pietro, nan. i also have IGB and NMT i can offer!



EDIT: nevermind, i got him!!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Still looking for Fang! I have lots of bells I can offer and some Nook miles tickets too. Pm me if you have him!


----------



## LauraMojra

Looking for Raymond!
I've got Dom and Lucky as well as some NOok Mile Tickets and Bells (Not that many)
I really want him haha </3


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Still looking for Reneigh, offering plenty of tickets for her and gold nuggets


----------



## brycwh

Looking for Ketchup!!! I have about 20 NMT to offer


----------



## elce

cowgirlfairy said:


> hi, looking for the following villagers:
> Francine
> Marina
> Merengue
> Pietro
> Sprocket
> Judy
> Tia
> Zucker
> Gigi
> can pay in IGB or NMT ^_^


hi! i have marina, can you offer in NMT?


----------



## Beehaw

Hi, I'm looking for Ken, Cyrano, Penelope, Charlise, Broccolo, or Bettina. I will most likely be able to pay in NMT (IGBs are running a little low).


----------



## Kyneria

LF: Sly, Gayle and Lucky! Also Kyle, Cube or Clay! 

Villagers I have in my town, not in boxes yet, just open to give away: Bangle, Flo, Nana, Ursala, Olaf and Apollo (Frank also just moved in today) 

I'm still saving up since I'm new to the AC "economy" though ^^U. So when it comes to buying with bells or NMT, I can't give crazy offers.


----------



## Pandawg

LF
Raddle

Anyone have him?


----------



## Ichiban

FreeHelium said:


> looking for a new peppy villager (tangy, audie, or rosie preferably) might be willing to trade skye depends on the offer


----------



## Moonie4Life

LF> Audie, Reyneigh, Judy and Raymond

I can pay with bells, thanks.


----------



## windexi

Ededdneddy123 said:


> Lf: Cherry, Ankha, Bob, Bangle, Bunnie, Whitney and Willow
> 
> Ft: Lyman (in boxes rn), Agnes, Derwin, Octavian, Pekoe, Flora, Gruff, Robin, Hans.
> 
> As for NMT that's a tough one...dont really have much. As for IGB I made like 400k recently lol
> I'm plumb broke.



I’d do Whitney for Flora! She just moved in and I don’t want her. I’ll DM you my Discord.


----------



## Apollo5

Kyneria said:


> LF: Sly, Gayle and Lucky! Also Kyle, Cube or Clay!
> 
> Villagers I have in my town, not in boxes yet, just open to give away: Bangle, Flo, Nana, Ursala, Olaf and Apollo (Frank also just moved in today)
> 
> I'm still saving up since I'm new to the AC "economy" though ^^U. So when it comes to buying with bells or NMT, I can't give crazy offers.


Hey there! I've been looking for Frank or Apollo for a while, so if you ever want to give them away or sell them, I would DEFINITELY be interested!


----------



## crazyfroggster8

Looking for Raymond & Fuchsia [:


----------



## Aliya

Looking for: Sherb and Nan for my goat village
Trading: Cherry, Tia, Avery, Sprinkle*, Audie **

I have a trade for Nan already on another site for Tia that is currently pending so this will be a back up. Sherb is the main priority now

*Sprinkle was an amiibo move-in to replace one of my starting 5 villagers and may be glitched so I'll take offers on her, but won't trade until the glitch is fixed.

**I will consider trading Audie ONLY for Sherb if I can't get him otherwise


----------



## Molly Rose

frogpants said:


> Currently trying to make my island full of wolves~
> I have three at the moment... here are the one's I'm missing! I can pay in NMT and IGB...
> 
> - Chief
> - Dobie
> - Freya
> - Kyle
> - Lobo
> - Skye
> - Whitney
> 
> Just PM and I can probably reply immediately <3


I have skye and lobo can let you know when they decide to move out


----------



## Sammi329

lucilacrima said:


> Still lf: Kabuki, Beau, or Bruce
> I can trade: Zucker, Octavian, Raymond, Flora, Queenie, or Hamlet



You want beau? I can trade you for him! I already have Zucker and Octavian, so could I have Raymond?


----------



## LightFromFable

Looking for judy will pay 60 NMT thats everything i have


----------



## punbun

LF: Croque and Fang! For a friend!


----------



## Giraffu

Looking for : Reneigh

Can pay with NMT or IGB 

I have a spot currently open so I can have her move in today. Thanks


----------



## deleted

I’m looking for Stella the sheep!

PM me an offer!


----------



## Yunezen

Looking for Pekoe and Genji, please. Offer NMT


----------



## BeanScribbles

Looking for lobo still T_T can offer nmt igb and art


----------



## Cariad

Looking for Lily, not urgent and don't have much to offer, but would love her eventually


----------



## hellloyellow

Looking for Coco  Not sure how much she goes for but please let me know if you want to trade!


----------



## ihave458ducks

looking for judy! i can trade 100 nmt!


----------



## Faelyn

Andilie said:


> Looking for Cheri, Maddie, Ellie or Poppy! I can offer IGB!


I have Cheri in boxes.


----------



## Nachu

Looking for Willow! Can only offer IGB at the moment.


----------



## gautier

gautier said:


> looking for lucky! can offer 20+ NMT ! just name ur price



bump~
can offer 5 mil bells as well (can go higher!)


----------



## healingwind

crazyfroggster8 said:


> Looking for Raymond & Fuchsia [:



Lol hi again 
I have Fuchsia! I'll let u know when she's moving out.


----------



## Delphine

Delphine said:


> Hey guys! I'm looking for Francine, Chrissy and O'Hare!



I'm only looking for O'Hare right now, I can offer some IG bells, NMT or TBT bells (when they're available again)!


----------



## renazyk

Looking for Octavian! And Julian but I know that's less likely


----------



## absol

renazyk said:


> Looking for Octavian! And Julian but I know that's less likely


I have Julian!


----------



## crazyfroggster8

healingwind said:


> Lol hi again
> I have Fuchsia! I'll let u know when she's moving out.


Oh really! Tysm <3 I should have an open spot for her tomorrow I think


----------



## renazyk

Oh wow how much would you want for him??


----------



## milotics

desperately *lf: tia or cyd.*

i'll give you one of my kidneys for them. jk.
pm me please and hopefully we can reach a deal.


----------



## Beansprout

I know it's a long shot but I'm LF Judy. I have 200 NMT for her. 

Found.


----------



## Annettes

LF Raymond; FT Julian, Marshal, Tangy, Merry, Diana.


----------



## JJx

LF Chrissy, FT Skye and/or Bells/NMT.


----------



## Nachu

Nachu said:


> Looking for Willow! Can only offer IGB at the moment.



bump.


----------



## Alfonsbro

_Willing to trade 300 NMT for Audie._


----------



## LightFromFable

fixing to just buy judy and chrissy off ebay lol


----------



## pulmona

Got him!


----------



## Notsonorm

anybody got Lucky?


----------



## gautier

gautier said:


> bump~
> can offer 5 mil bells as well (can go higher!)


still looking for lucky can now offer 30+ nmt !


----------



## vgmerkis

vgmerkis said:


> Still looking for *Cyd*
> 
> Will offer any amount of bells/NMT


Bump

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



vgmerkis said:


> Still looking for Cyd
> 
> Will offer any amount of bells/NMT


bump :]


----------



## luna-melody

Lf Jay! Pm me


----------



## skylucario

skylucario said:


> LF my last dreamie, dotty!!!
> 
> WHAT I CAN TRADE:
> • IGB (pref 150-500k)
> • 5 NMT (sorry...i’m broke, but i can save them up over time i.e. until the glitch is patched)
> • sanrio poster catalogs; other amiibo posters (just ask what i have and i’ll make a list)
> • i can save one of the following villagers for you: vivian, sly, annalisa, ken, tutu, possibly cube or sheldon?
> • furniture, if i have it—make requests


bump


----------



## RhinoK

Doesn't matter!


----------



## sleepylegosi

looking for *RENEIGH* !!! can trade for *BELLS* or *MAPLE*


----------



## masonsot97

looking for beau for last dreamy! i have around 21 tickets rn i will give all and im grinding some more now. i have an open plot


----------



## PurpleElement

berry-fanta said:


> LF Lionel of Muffy!! Can offer up to 20 NMT!


Hey, I have Lionel! I’d be willing to trade him if you’re still looking for him


----------



## ChisanaAoi

Looking for Dizzy, Tia, Cyd, Eloise, Or Margie <3
(I also havent been able to find a definite yes or no if Ellie is in the game but I'd love her too)


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Wolfgang and Freya can offer igb/nmt. Depending on the villager I could also do a trade. I also have hybrids I’m happy to add to the deal too


----------



## agent__berry

boring said:


> Looking for (as of 4/4);;
> 
> Lily
> Molly
> Marina
> Pekoe
> Rosie
> Melba
> Wolfgang
> Merry
> 
> I can offer bells, NMT + other goods to those who may be able to help me!


I have Lily if you're still interested! :O
She'll be in boxes soon and I'm willing to hear out offers


----------



## BluebearL

Lf: Judy or flick. I have a ton of amiibo cards so I can offer dreamies in return or igb, or nmt.


----------



## mugi

looking for melba and stella !


----------



## Alex518

looking for goldie!!! can offer NMT or bells


----------



## kailano

Looking for Raddle. Also looking for Ribbot, but mostly Raddle. Willing to trade bells, star fragments, or multiple objects from my catalog and nook miles shop if you have a wishlist. Maybe other resources like iron. You can name your price and we can negotiate. Just really want Raddle.


----------



## berry-fanta

PurpleElement said:


> Hey, I have Lionel! I’d be willing to trade him if you’re still looking for him


got him from someone else but thanks so much for the offer!


----------



## Tiredsunflower

lucilacrima said:


> As an addition, I would trade any of the below for Beau, Zell or Bruce as well ^^... Raymond I would probably only trade for Kabuki



Hey!!!! I have Bruce in boxes if you want him!!!


----------



## frogpants

Molly Rose said:


> I have skye and lobo can let you know when they decide to move out



OMG! Thank you... I've gotten and accepted a lot of different offers so I'm quite broke right now! But please keep me updated and maybe I can get enough stuff for them~


----------



## mwdesroches

Looking for a Teddy, Raymond, Punchy and Anhka Amiibo cards!!


----------



## brycwh

Still looking for Ketchup! A spot just opened in my town as well


----------



## willowwolf

I





ggchase1 said:


> I have Dobie! He just got here tho. Wait for him to leave and I’ll take NMT.


hey there! Thanks for the reply. I actually found Dobie on an island


----------



## goodm00ns

LF: Lolly or Goldie! can pay or trade items


----------



## cosravet

siixnights said:


> Looking for: Alice, Phoebe, Cherry, Fuchsia, Tiffany, June, Pekoe and Skye the most!



Hello, I have a Skye about to be in boxes. I have a thread on it here if you wanted to look.


----------



## peeko

LF: Bob
FT: Merengue, Coco, Apollo, Pashima


----------



## V I Z I O N

Looking for Lolly :3 have an open plot! dm me for offer!


----------



## DaisyFan

I have two spaces open, so I'm looking for Anabelle, Carmen, Kiki, Poppy, Snake, and Tex. I can offer 50k Bells, but giving away for free would be appreciated.


----------



## pidddlesworth

LF: Ankha, Marshal, Muffy, Tia, Coco, Tangy, NMT
FT: Audie (though I won't trade Audie 1:1 for a villager that has Amiibo), Diana, Cherry, Ruby, Midge


----------



## maxii

looking for elvis!!! can offer bells


----------



## Echoxx

peeko said:


> LF: Bob
> FT: Merengue, Coco, Apollo, Pashima



I'm new here, but if you are looking for Bob I'd like to trade him for Apollo!!

I need to repair my controller first though, the parts should arrive on Monday if that's still fine with you,,,


----------



## Fye

no longer looking for any villagers


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for tiffany, mint, purrl, portia, greta, and ruby


----------



## esvk

would love cherry, fauna or lucky, name ur price and willing to trade for nana, ozzie, baabara, rocket or monty on my island


----------



## tofsu

LF Teddy and Mott !


----------



## Suiren

Where would I find the current prices/offers for a villager. I got Raymond and I'm thinking of letting him go, still unsure.


----------



## sammiguu

a


luna-melody said:


> Lf Jay! Pm me


are u still looking for jay? hes moving out on my island!


----------



## frogpants

frogpants said:


> Currently trying to make my island full of wolves~
> I have three at the moment... here are the one's I'm missing! I can pay in NMT and IGB...
> 
> - Chief
> - Dobie
> - Freya
> - Kyle
> - Lobo
> - Skye
> - Whitney
> 
> Just PM and I can probably reply immediately <3



I have Skye now!

I have a lot more NMT to offer and still looking!


----------



## peeko

Echoxx said:


> I'm new here, but if you are looking for Bob I'd like to trade him for Apollo!!
> 
> I need to repair my controller first though, the parts should arrive on Monday if that's still fine with you,,,


Absolutely I can wait!! Just let me know when and I'll get a free space. Feel free to dm me.


----------



## moonford

Looking for Tucker, hoping to get him ASAP as I have a plot open and I'm not looking forward to getting an uninvited villager.


----------



## petaI

LF lily, offer in bells preferred


----------



## Echoxx

peeko said:


> Absolutely I can wait!! Just let me know when and I'll get a free space. Feel free to dm me.



Perfect! I'll dm you in a few days then as soon as my switch is working again!!


----------



## qwyzxv7

koopakingg said:


> LF Marshal!
> 
> can offer 70 NMT


dm me


----------



## Suiren

LF, Rolf. Can offer up to 20NMT for him. I heard he's not really wanted. Name your price regardless though, he's kinda the last on my list for now


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Tasha dm please


----------



## Littlered

LF: Sherb & Muffy!!


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Roald!


----------



## Kylo333

LF: Sylvana
Willing to pay in any way, pm me to discuss. :3


----------



## Kyneria

LF: Sly, Gayle and Lucky! Also Kyle, Cube or Clay! 

Villagers I have in my town, not in boxes yet, just open to give away: Bangle, Flo, Nana, Ursala, Olaf, Apollo and Frank

I'm still saving up since I'm new to the AC "economy" though ^^U. So when it comes to buying with bells or NMT, I can't give crazy offers.


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

I am looking for Bangle, Monique and Sprinkle


----------



## luna-melody

Lf: Bunnie, Jay, or Lolly. Pm me!


----------



## gautier

looking for Lucky, Vesta, Goldie or Sylvana !!!
can offer NMT or bells 
just name your price~


----------



## Underneath The Stars

static..... PLEASE


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ZekkoXCX said:


> Looking for Tybalt! I am offering IGB for him! Please PM me if you are interested


Bump uwu


----------



## Dustbird

Whitney, Dobie and Kyle still wanted!! Can offer IGB's, NMT's or trading for Goldie or Bam.


----------



## Hyoshido

Still really lookin' for Kabuki!
Can pay with Nook Mile tickets


----------



## idklol58258

lf: chrissy
ft: 100 nmt

pm mee


----------



## Manoon

Hi, I'm looking for Static, Poppy, Ankha, Maple/Blubear.
Can offer bells or NMT, it depends what you want


----------



## trickyfox

Firestorm16 said:


> I’m looking for Pancetti, Flora, Blanche, Roscoe, Gayle, and Merry. Offering 60k bells with not much else, ask if you’re curious


Just letting you know, Pancetti arrived at my cycling town. Might take a few days for her to go in boxes, but if you're still interested I can pm you when.


----------



## milotics

milotics said:


> desperately *lf: tia.*
> 
> i'll give you one of my kidneys for them. jk.
> pm me please and hopefully we can reach a deal.


bump.


----------



## jreamgardner

lf: diana, clay, fauna, or judy desperately
i'll pay bells someone pls


----------



## crepuscularrr

lf: cube and coco! (and the other dreamies in my signature)
ft: name your price! some villagers of interest i have atm are audie and pietro


----------



## Forks

---


----------



## shari

LF: Bob, Coco, or Ankha
Offering Octavian, Paolo, Del, Wendy, Sylvana, Rudy, Gladys, or Shari


----------



## trickyfox

Crystalism said:


> FT: Fuchsia (in boxes tomorrow)
> 
> LF: Diana Genji Lily Zucker Julian Skye Gayle Cookie Peanut Whitney Freya
> 
> I'm selling her for NMT, IGB or trade!





xPeachxPandax said:


> i'm honestly looking for any cat villager! particularly mitzi, ankha, monique, and or olivia are my faves but any cat villager is fine. I'm also looking for claudia, peanut and marina. i can pay anything in bells ^_^





MTPockets said:


> I have an open plot right now and while I don't have much to offer at the moment, I would love to have Peanut, Shari, June or Diana (granted I think the last two are probably quiet popular). I'd really like to be flexible and make the most of the situation so I'd also happily take Becky, Blanche, Cookie, Olivia, Stella, Vivian or Whitney (I apologize if I sound like a turd, I have no idea who is popular these days).



Hello, I currently have Peanut in boxes here on my cycling thread!


----------



## Ichiban

looking for a new peppy villager (tangy, audie, or rosie preferably) might be willing to trade skye depends on the offer


----------



## Fye

frogpants said:


> I have Skye now!
> 
> I have a lot more NMT to offer and still looking!



I started an auction for Freya if you're interested


----------



## Excaloser

LF Judy, Pudge, & Mott!!


----------



## Flyffel

Still looking for Biskit. <3


----------



## cherry_bomb22

LF: Nan.
I have an open spot; I'm willing to do a villager trade, pay IGB, give items, etc.


----------



## tofsu

tofsu said:


> LF Teddy and Mott !


found mott! but i'm still on the hunt for teddy


----------



## luna-melody

Still LF Lolly and Bunnie! I will trade Genji, June, Agnes, Wolfgang (for Lolly only)


----------



## berry-fanta

LF: Genji! Can offer 20 NMT for him


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Sherb who is my last dreamie for right now. Let me know what you're looking for and I'd love to work something out. I have space open right now


----------



## Raayzx

Suiren said:


> LF: Raymond, Walt, Roald, Lucky, Octavian in that priority
> FT: Name your price in Bells or NMTs





renazyk said:


> Looking for Octavian! And Julian but I know that's less likely


Octavian is moving out  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/octavian.494475/


----------



## Absentia

Looking for BELLA!!!

offering 21 NMT or more!!!!!

Please please PM me if you have her in boxes <33333


----------



## Alex518

Alex518 said:


> looking for goldie!!! can offer NMT or bells


bump!


----------



## Cnydaquil

LF: dom, Lolly, kid kat! 
i can pay ign, and nmt! 
pm me if insrested


----------



## Raul

Looking for Reneigh with her original house( not starter house reneigh).  Can pay nmt/bells/ both


----------



## Chloebug44

LF: Sherb
Megan
Judy
FT: I can make gold rose crown, I have over 100 amiibo, and I have NMT


----------



## Mikaiah

Looking for Chevre, I'm a bit poor but can throw in some amout of bells less than 100k and between 1-3 NMT >_<

update: tysm for the kind soul who gave her toe!


----------



## Andilie

Faelyn said:


> I have Cheri in boxes.


How much were you thinking?


----------



## Molly Rose

Yh of course i’ll let you know


frogpants said:


> OMG! Thank you... I've gotten and accepted a lot of different offers so I'm quite broke right now! But please keep me updated and maybe I can get enough stuff for them~


----------



## kerokero

LF Kiki, FT 3mil bells and 15 NMT :^) willing to go higher if necessary

Edit: please like this post if you reply so I see!


----------



## Molly Rose

I have muffy can let you know if she moves out


Littlered said:


> LF: Sherb & Muffy!!


----------



## chivels

LF: Dom, Maple, Raymond, Judy

Can offer bells or NMT, thank you!


----------



## Fye

closed


----------



## Roe

LF: Sherb will pay igb for him. no NMT. Thanks!


----------



## jreamgardner

Raul said:


> Looking for Reneigh with her original house( not starter house reneigh).  Can pay nmt/bells/ both


i have her


----------



## elce

LF: Cherry, Tiffany, Rodeo, Apollo, and Kiki

**Please like my post if you respond so I get notified, thanks!


----------



## Anggiekinz

LF> Judy
Trading NMTs


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

honeypuff said:


> Good luck!! I hope you get him but 10 NMT is extreeemmmeely low for him. Lowest I’ve seen has been 400 NMT.


So I saw after posting this. I ended up bringing a different villager back anyway. One day though...


----------



## honeypuff

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> So I saw after posting this. I ended up bringing a different villager back anyway. One day though...


I finally was able to get him for 450 NMT. So worth it


----------



## BillBeltbuckle

LF Kabuki or Genji, got 41 nmt to trade


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

honeypuff said:


> I finally was able to get him for 450 NMT. So worth it


I don't think there's any way I can amass that many tickets. XP


----------



## honeypuff

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> I don't think there's any way I can amass that many tickets. XP


Last week, I had 0 NMT. It’s a process though


----------



## deleted

LF Eunice the sheep!

PM me an offer!


----------



## maxii

looking for elvis!! can offer bells!


----------



## luna-melody

luna-melody said:


> Still LF Lolly and Bunnie! I will trade Genji, June, Agnes, Wolfgang (for Lolly only)


Still looking !


----------



## JJx

LF Chrissy, can offer Bells/NMT and/or Skye. PM me if interested.


----------



## fruitful

looking for Tasha pls!!!!!!!! lmk if u have her ;-;


----------



## Firestorm16

trickyfox said:


> Just letting you know, Pancetti arrived at my cycling town. Might take a few days for her to go in boxes, but if you're still interested I can pm you when.


I’d be very interested. Just tell me when


----------



## silver_shroud

Still looking for Raymond (after a long series of disappointments and scammers). I have villagers, NMTs, and some bells to trade! Please PM me to discuss!


----------



## koopakingg

LF Muffy


----------



## Dewy

LF: Lolly
FT: Fauna, Bam


----------



## berry-fanta

berry-fanta said:


> LF: Genji! Can offer 20 NMT for him


still lookin!


----------



## wakasu

LF: groucho


----------



## Absentia

Still looking for Bella :<

Also want chow and punchy!


----------



## choijisu

LF: Beau, Ellie, Diana, Chrissy, Francine!
TO TRADE: Gala, Agnes, Chadder, Alli, cally(in boxes), or I can trade bells!!


----------



## electtric_kat

Looking for Candi. If anyone has her let me know.


----------



## cinnamonzz

Looking for coco and chief!


----------



## KnifeWaifu

Nvm


----------



## esvk

pidddlesworth said:


> LF: Ankha, Marshal, Muffy, Tia, Coco, Tangy, NMT
> FT: Audie (though I won't trade Audie 1:1 for a villager that has Amiibo), Diana, Cherry, Ruby, Midge


i don’t have any of these villagers but how many nmt for cherry?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



skylucario said:


> bump


hiii!! what sanrio posters do u hve i will but off u


----------



## dino

looking for fuchsia, genji, lopez, & murphy !
can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt (when the system returns) ! thanks so much


----------



## Ichiban

FreeHelium said:


> looking for a new peppy villager (tangy, audie, or rosie preferably) might be willing to trade skye depends on the offer


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Audie (and also Dom)!


----------



## Abunairyu

BillBeltbuckle said:


> LF Kabuki or Genji, got 41 nmt to trade


Kabuki in box ready for you at 41


----------



## mewshine

rutherfoo said:


> Looking for Pudge, Rowan, and Tybalt!!
> 
> I don’t see these guys posted often. I don’t have much but I’ll give you whatever I can manage for your trouble!


I’m only looking for Pudge now!


----------



## Queenie girl

LF: Apollo in boxes
Can offer around 24 NMTs, the cherry blossom recipe for the pochette and/or other things if needed but is has to happen in the next ~30 hrs bc a villager just asked to move out so i have an open plot atm 

If you want smth else for him, please ask


----------



## Meloetta

LF anyone in my signature i don’t have yet (Muffy, Dotty, Ankha, Cyd, Eugene, Pietro, Lucky) but *muffy* and *cyd* are priority


----------



## Littlered

Molly Rose said:


> I have muffy can let you know if she moves out


yes please!! i will wait as long as you need!!


----------



## pengyou

currently trying to finish off my dreamies list: colton, deli, julian, kid cat, lucky, pietro, raymond, and snake :^)

lmk if youre willing to trade any of them, ive got bells and villagers to trade (and anything i have that you want)

villagers i have: fauna (only trading for julian, raymond, and maybe lucky and kid cat?), sandy, kitty, mira, and lobo (same situation as fauna)


----------



## Knviess

Looking for Tangy, tabby, kabuki, or Lolly.


----------



## Forks

---


----------



## MortuusFever

LF any of the following-- Kyle, Bluebear, Kabuki, Bunnie, Filbert, Stitches, Ankha, Whitney, Ruby, Kidcat, Drago, Rosie, Genji, Marshal, Skye, Katt, Fang, Static, Nibbles, Lobo, or Robin
Paying in anything but will only go up to 15 NMT for certain characters


----------



## Franny

looking for marina, chrissy, ankha, colton, fang, zucker and muffy


----------



## Spooky.

LF Marshal, hopefully from a kind soul who can give away or give for very little because I can't afford him otherwise and he's my favorite villager of all time. (I can offer tbt when it's back up but...)


----------



## PurpleElement

I don’t think I’ve seen anyone asking for him, but Samson had the thought bubble to move today and will be in boxes tomorrow so if anyone is interested lemme know!


----------



## jupal

LF Filbert!


----------



## Lolamae

Looking for Grizzly, can pay a small amount of NMT


----------



## frogpants

frogpants said:


> Currently trying to make my island full of wolves~
> I have three at the moment... here are the one's I'm missing! I can pay in NMT and IGB...
> 
> - Chief
> - Dobie
> - Freya
> - Kyle
> - Lobo
> 
> Just PM and I can probably reply immediately <3



I have Whitney now~ Still looking for all the others !


----------



## healingwind

Looking for Tangy for my SO! Can offer 20 NMT and 1 mil IGB.


----------



## Tease

Looking for Raymond and Judy! I have NMT & IGB I can offer!


----------



## zeppelin

LF Ankha, Fuchsia, Audie, Whitney, Punchy, Lucky, Pekoe and Rosie. I'm offering bells and NMT, I don't have a whole lot but thought messaging here was worth a shot! ^_^


----------



## Shiluc

On the lookout for Kyle, Apollo, Bob, Freya, Marina, or Rosie! Tyvm


----------



## ElenaSmiles

Offering up to 50 NMT for Kiki! :’)


----------



## Nekopinku

LF Raymond! He's the only one I'm missing! Thanks :3


----------



## bananacrepe

ElenaSmiles said:


> Offering up to 50 NMT for Kiki! :’)


Hey! I have Kiki in boxes if you're interested!


----------



## j1119

LF: Pierce! Can offer 3 mil igBells or 7 NMT!


----------



## Seeking_Luck

LF: Ankha! can offer Bells or NMT! name your price!


----------



## Amilee

looking for judy! can pay up to 100 nmts ~ please pm me!


----------



## SheepMareep

LF sylvana!!! bells or nmt c: (preferably bells)


----------



## cherrygirl

looking for kiki, Lopez, Fauna can offer nmt, igb and I’m happy to trade any villagers at aren’t my dreamies for them too.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Looking for my baby Bea! Can offer TBT or NMT! :>

EDIT: Added a few more in my sig. I'm also looking for Marcel, Cousteau, and Pango!


----------



## deleted

Looking for Eunice or Stella!

PM me an offer!


----------



## oHaiZeta

Looking for Cherry and will offer up to 10-30 Million bells for her.. I NEED HER


----------



## lemonzboy

Suiren said:


> Where would I find the current prices/offers for a villager. I got Raymond and I'm thinking of letting him go, still unsure.


could I make a offer to you?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Alex518 said:


> looking for goldie!!! can offer NMT or bells


I have her!


----------



## linkyasha

Still looking for Coco, rn have 35 nmt, marina, 9 million bells if any interests anyone!!


----------



## Lotusblossom

Looking for 

Julian 
Astrid
Marcel
Stitches 
Kabuki
Chai
Billy
Whitney
Ankha
Bud


----------



## lemonzboy

gautier said:


> looking for Lucky, Vesta, Goldie or Sylvana !!!
> can offer NMT or bells
> just name your price~


I have goldie! dm me!


----------



## Lotusblossom

I currently have bob pate pashmina sheldon and alice

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Sherb.

I also have an open plot right now and am looking to fill the spot soon before the game gives me a random while I hop around mystery islands so PM me if you have anyone in boxes and I'll let you know if I'm interested


----------



## Timegear

Looking for Carmen! I have an open plot and can pick her up asap <3 

Offering nook tickets, bells, & sakura item crafting service c:


----------



## lemonzboy

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Looking for:
> Fang
> Molly
> Goldie
> 
> Thanks!


I have goldie! pm me!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



lucilacrima said:


> As an addition, I would trade any of the below for Beau, Zell or Bruce as well ^^... Raymond I would probably only trade for Kabuki


I can offer you beau and some bells for raymond?


----------



## ihave458ducks

looking for Judy, I can offer 300 NMT!


----------



## sunflowerparade

Looking for Fang!

Offering up Audie for trade c:


----------



## Twiliesque

seeking ALL HORSES. any horse! give me all your horses.
(Papi, Ed, and Julian found!)
I got IGB, I got NMT, I got nook redeption items like pink drink machine and springy ride on-- we can work it out. DM me.


----------



## Samwise

Currently looking for Tasha and Chief. Can offer in NMTs and IGBs!


----------



## deleted

Looking for Stella or Eunice! 

PM me an offer!


----------



## esvk

Aliya said:


> Looking for Sherb.
> 
> I also have an open plot right now and am looking to fill the spot soon before the game gives me a random while I hop around mystery islands so PM me if you have anyone in boxes and I'll let you know if I'm interested


hi! i saw that cherry isn't one of your permanent residents and I was wondering what you would like for her? would love to have her.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



PurpleElement said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen anyone asking for him, but Samson had the thought bubble to move today and will be in boxes tomorrow so if anyone is interested lemme know!


hii my little brother would love him if no ones claimed him!


----------



## V I Z I O N

Looking for BOB!!!! Shoot me a DM if you have him!


----------



## cinnamonzz

Really want Coco  Can offer nmts and Julian


----------



## BPIZ1

LF Punchy. Will trade 50 NMT


----------



## ChiiSena542

Raymond/Marshal/Julian

One of those three!!


----------



## pengyou

pengyou said:


> currently trying to finish off my dreamies list: colton, deli, julian, kid cat, lucky, pietro, raymond, and snake :^)
> 
> lmk if youre willing to trade any of them, ive got bells and villagers to trade (and anything i have that you want)
> 
> villagers i have: fauna (only trading for julian, raymond, and maybe lucky and kid cat?), bubbles, freckles, kitty, mira, and lobo (same situation as fauna)


got deli !! other dreamies still open tho


----------



## Saikaman

Looking for Raymond. 

In return I can trade any villager that currently has an amiibo.

DM me if any questions, thanks!


----------



## Zankh7

LF: Ankha 
FT: NMT/Bells/Apple(the villager)


----------



## loui19

LF punchy and tangy, purrl TRADING: cherry bam wendy maddie graham


----------



## ootori_emu

LF: Marshal
FT: Diana


----------



## cinnamonzz

ChiiSena542 said:


> Raymond/Marshal/Julian
> 
> One of those three!!



I have Julian! If he ever asks me to move out I’ll let you know


----------



## ChiiSena542

cinnamonzz said:


> I have Julian! If he ever asks me to move out I’ll let you know


Ooh! That's fantastic. Right now I'm cycling villagers out.

Is there any way you can get him out asap?


----------



## petaI

LF lily

FT my existence


----------



## vgmerkis

LF: *Kabuki, Poppy, Zucker*

Will give 50 NMT for any of them (could be more if you need the tickets)


----------



## AAP800

Hello I'm looking for any of the following villagers
- Rodeo
- Roald
-Lolly
-Raymond 
Please message me I will pay in bells nookmiles or anything else u can think of
Pm me if you are interested


----------



## kuroshtsvjis

LF: Tutu, Tangy, or Audie 
Can trade bells?? Furniture? Sorry I'm broke


----------



## shasta4ever

LF Raymond!
I have ALL the amiibo cards! Willing to scan in anyone you want for him!


----------



## Absentia

Still LF Bella please


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

I've got Ed in boxes if anyone is interested. Looking for IGB


----------



## kailano

Looking for Raddle! Willing to trade for bells, nmt, or trade things on your wishlist!!


----------



## tofsu

looking for snake the ninja bun bun ; ; offering IGB and NMT for him! i also have hybrid roses and windflowers if you're interested


----------



## LethalLulu

I'm looking for these villagers!

Ruby
Diana
Coco
Lolly
Stitches
Marshal

I have availability!  I'd love to buy any of these guys c:
I can offer bells, NMT, DIY recipes, or any orderables I might have.


----------



## Notsonorm

looking for Lucky. 

Pls pm me if you are selling  ☺


----------



## mugi

looking for melba, stella and eunice


----------



## sammiguu

looking for marshal!!! offering 120 NMT!!!


----------



## iaan

im looking for dobie! i can offer flurry or marina in exchange for him  pls pm if you’re willing to trade

omg nevermind i literally JUST found him on an island 6 min after making this post JFJJSJDSJ


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Looking for Raymond, I can do 150 NMT for him. PM me.


----------



## SpeshulDelivery

Still looking for Apollo, ready to offer at least 15NMT and IGB!


----------



## blapi

Yunezen said:


> Looking for Lily or Poppy!
> 
> I can give 45-50 tickets!


Hi! Are you still looking for Lily? I have her in boxes rn ^__^


----------



## poppysea

looking for Dobie! i can offer NMT or IGB, please pm me and we can work out a deal!


----------



## calciumcarlbon8

I'm looking for Raymond. I think I can give 150+ nook miles tickets for him + bells if you need. I can also let you adopt julian hehe (as well as marina, zucker, diana, fauna, and probably merengue )


----------



## kerokero

LF Kiki
I can offer 4 mil bells and 30 NMT

If you reply please like my post so I see ♡


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Tasha and Blaire DM Price!!


----------



## Lavulin98

LF Olivia, Fucsia


----------



## Absentia

LF Bella!

Will trade for anything on this list and NMT if I have enough









						Animal Crossing Stuff
					

Sets: Tools: Outdoorsy Watering can Star net (green) DIYs: Bunny day flooring Bunny day stool Bunny Day Wreath Kettlebell Wooden full length mirror House Wares: Throwback rocket Old sewing machine Serving Cart (white) Garden Lantern Paper Lantern Go Board Barrel Mama panda Blue Corner Wooden war...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Raul

LF Cyd. Dont have nmt but can offer bells/in game items


----------



## Sanaki

LF Wolfgang. I lost him by resetting, I'm currently raising NMTs to pay for him, DM me if you're interested.


----------



## Raz

Looking for Bill


----------



## j1119

LF: Pierce!! Please!! Ahh!! Need him!! Can offer 3 Mil bells and 9 NMT!!!


----------



## Saikaman

FT: Ankha, Kabuki, Coco, Rolf, Apollo.

LF: Raymond or Audie (I'd even give multiple villagers for them) also looking for NMT and IGB.

PM if interested.


----------



## smol

LF: Tia
FT: NMTs/IGB


----------



## milotics

milotics said:


> desperately *lf: tia.*
> 
> i'll give you one of my kidneys for them. jk.
> pm me please and hopefully we can reach a deal.


bump.


----------



## Absentia

LF Bella

Can Trade currently:

21 NMT
IGB 

Anything on my current list of random stuffs:









						Animal Crossing Stuff
					

Sets: Tools: Outdoorsy Watering can Star net (green) DIYs: Bunny day flooring Bunny day stool Bunny Day Wreath Kettlebell Wooden full length mirror House Wares: Throwback rocket Old sewing machine Serving Cart (white) Garden Lantern Paper Lantern Go Board Barrel Mama panda Blue Corner Wooden war...




					docs.google.com


----------



## sockbunnies

LF: Raymond

FT:
NMT (currently 10 but in the process of acquiring more of)
Bells (currently 3 mil also in the process of acquiring more of)
Judy, Merengue, Mira, Margie, Eloise, Bob, Patty, Octavian

Willing to do packages like:
NMT + Bells + 1 villager
Judy + Merengue
1 of Judy/Merengue + any number of other villagers


----------



## Annettes

LOOKING FOR

• GAYLE
• MERINGUE


----------



## kaitlynkws

Hi all

I am desperately looking for Bruce so he and Deirdre can live together by the sea. I have bells I can trade. I have an empty plot today.

Please help!


----------



## Absentia

LF:
Bella (FOUND)
Cherry
Goose
Chow!

Can trade:
NMT
IGB
Plus any items on this list:








						Animal Crossing Stuff
					

Sets: Tools: Outdoorsy Watering can Star net (green) DIYs: Bunny day flooring Bunny day stool Bunny Day Wreath Kettlebell Wooden full length mirror House Wares: Throwback rocket Old sewing machine Serving Cart (white) Garden Lantern Paper Lantern Go Board Barrel Mama panda Blue Corner Wooden war...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Vike

LF: Bruce / Spike
Offer: 10 NMT

Have a villager in boxes. Will timeskip if necessary to get an open plot.

Edit: Bought Bruce


----------



## oslocrossing

I'm looking for Melba, Poppy, and Punchy! Will pay in bells or NMT


----------



## moonford

Looking for Tucker   

He's a big floofy and I need him


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Sherb! Can offer a mix of NMT and IGB

I also have Kabuki who just moved in so feel free to PM if you're looking for him.


----------



## axo

LF: Jeremiah!


----------



## lunacymoon

Lf: Erik, Beau, Bam,  Zell, Diana, Deirdre, Fauna, and Fuschia (so basically just... deer lol)

Ft: Zucker, Raddle, , Flora, Vivian, , and Hamlet... I am currently broke as heck so that’s all I have, but I may have more NMT by the start of this week.

EDIT: Found Bam and Fauna <3.


----------



## Seira

LF bianca, merengue


----------



## ihave458ducks

Hi! I'm looking for Beau! I'll offer whatever you'd like


----------



## trickyfox

mimiru1618 said:


> Looking for Raymond. i will have whitney, kiki, flora, and phoebe to trade. i also have 12 million bells. i can get NMT as well.
> thank you!





Dork said:


> looking for Phoebe!





FloralParadise said:


> [LF] Phoebe, Annabelle, Lily, Gayle, Pietro, Judy(too poor for her atm lol)
> [FT] Lionel, Pompom, NMT, IGB, and I have Poppy and Fluffy as amiibos!





DewDrops said:


> *Looking for:* Blanche, Fuchsia/Phoebe/Shari, Dobie, Bam/Peck
> 
> This is also an order of preference!
> 
> *For Trade:* Derwin, Rocket, Sheldon, Eunice, and Lopez.
> 
> I also have a bit of NMT and can get some bells saved if you're interested!





siixnights said:


> Looking for: Alice, Phoebe, Cherry, Fuchsia, Tiffany, June, Pekoe and Skye the most!



Hi, I have Phoebe currently in boxes in my thread here. She'll be up for offers for the next 12h!


----------



## PrinceBel

I'm LF Freya, Merengue, Vesta, and Pierce. Let me know what you're asking and hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## skylucario

LF my last dreamie, dotty!!! EDIT: also looking for agnes now!

WHAT I CAN TRADE:
• IGB (pref 150-500k)
• 5 NMT (sorry...i’m broke, but i can save them up over time i.e. until the glitch is patched)
• sanrio poster catalogs; other amiibo posters (just ask what i have and i’ll make a list)
• i can save one of the following villagers for you: vivian, sly, annalisa, ken, tutu, possibly cube or sheldon?
• furniture, if i have it—make requests


i don’t need them asap—i would definitely appreciate having them saved for me


----------



## Neah

LF: dobie, can offer NMT
edit:found it


----------



## biibii

LF: Rosie
Can offer: IGB, NMT, or art! Fauna, Ellie, Nana, Marina, Apple.


----------



## ridley346

I'm looking for cherry or marshal I have 200k bells 17 NMT and fang and Whitney


----------



## Guero101

Looking for Boots and Sly the alligators to complete my alligator island!


----------



## ClassicAppa

LF: Portia, Julia, Mathilda, Papi

I could give NMTs, island exclusive items, sakura DIYs, maybe I have a villager you’d like, name your price!


----------



## clidinium

hello, i am looking for these villagers! I can offer bells or golden nuggets, and possibly NMT too
Curt
Antonio
Punchy
Dobie
Dotty
Gladys
Purrl
Rolf


----------



## MasterJim

Looking for Ankha! I can give 35 NMT and 15M bells for her ><


----------



## himemiya

iso: *judy, audie, *fauna, lucky, lolly

ft: 100+ nmt, 8 mil+ bells, all 6 sanrio posters, other materials (inc gold nuggets)
also have (all from mystery islands and non-amiibo): *raymond *(high offers only), marina, zucker, merengue

please let me know if we can work something out!! ♡ tysm


----------



## voldy

himemiya said:


> iso: *judy, audie, *fauna, lucky, lolly
> 
> ft: 100+ nmt, 8 mil+ bells, all 6 sanrio posters, other materials (inc gold nuggets)
> also have (all from mystery islands and non-amiibo): *raymond *(high offers only), marina, zucker, merengue
> 
> please let me know if we can work something out!! ♡ tysm


I can trade audie + bells for raymond!


----------



## AtlasIndustries

himemiya said:


> iso: *judy, audie, *fauna, lucky, lolly
> 
> ft: 100+ nmt, 8 mil+ bells, all 6 sanrio posters, other materials (inc gold nuggets)
> also have (all from mystery islands and non-amiibo): *raymond *(high offers only), marina, zucker, merengue
> 
> please let me know if we can work something out!! ♡ tysm


I've got Fauna in boxes right now, I'm looking for NMT


----------



## himemiya

AtlasIndustries said:


> I've got Fauna in boxes right now, I'm looking for NMT


awesome!! i'd have to free up a plot real quick but how many nmt were you looking for?


----------



## AtlasIndustries

himemiya said:


> awesome!! i'd have to free up a plot real quick but how many nmt were you looking for?


Honestly I just need her out at this point
For 20 nmt she's yours


----------



## Ruthberry

Aleigh said:


> I'm looking for Dom, Pierce, and Cookie mostly. I'd rather pay with TBT but can do igb too. I don't like paying with NMTs. I also have amiibo cards for Dobie, Bones, Pinky, Sprocket, and a few others I can't remember atm
> 
> edit: I forgot tbt was disabled for now. Well, I guess if I HAD to I would pay with NMT, but it really is only if you will absolutely not take igb. I just want my bby Pierce



hey I have the cookie amiibo card! I can get her to move in and let you know when she pings to leave. I managed to get rid of 2 villagers today using a TT technique so am happy to get started if no one else has her in boxes? Let me know!


----------



## elce

elce said:


> LF: Tiffany, Rodeo, Apollo, and Kiki
> 
> **Please like my post if you respond so I get notified, thanks!


still looking


----------



## Infinite Omniverse

himemiya said:


> iso: *judy, audie, *fauna, lucky, lolly
> 
> ft: 100+ nmt, 8 mil+ bells, all 6 sanrio posters, other materials (inc gold nuggets)
> also have (all from mystery islands and non-amiibo): *raymond *(high offers only), marina, zucker, merengue
> 
> please let me know if we can work something out!! ♡ tysm


I have Marina in my town, I can let you know when she's in boxes!


----------



## Ameliastardust

Looming for Dom and Judy. Willing to pay with a variety of items/nmt/bells. I also have Bluebear in boxes


----------



## Samwise

Still looking for Tasha! Trading NMTs for her.


----------



## TrvpTyler

[LF] Tasha & Blaire [FT] NMT 
DM the villager you have and price please.


----------



## Chloebug44

Looking for: MEGAN
For trade: OVER 100 AMIIBOS
I finally got Judy sherb and dom I’m beyond excited!


----------



## faeswick

@Chloebug44 I will trade you judy for megan! I have an open slot right now and will time travel until megan is in boxes.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am looking for Grizzly, Apollo, and Reneigh if anyone has them <3


----------



## faeswick

Chloebug44 said:


> Looking for: MEGAN
> For trade: OVER 100 AMIIBOS
> I finally got Judy sherb and dom I’m beyond excited!


Sorry I didn't remember I could reply to your post instead of generating a new one. Hopefully you still get pinged


----------



## cinnamonzz

Looking for stitches  Let me know what you want in exchange for him!


----------



## Chloebug44

faeswick said:


> @Chloebug44 I will trade you judy for megan! I have an open slot right now and will time travel until megan is in boxes.


Hey sorry if this was misleading! Judy is not for sale but I have previous messages on here that I was looking for Judy and sherb and I was just making it known I now have them! Trying to get all the new villagers! But thanks! ^^


----------



## jasond3

Looking for marshal, poppy, or kid cat  just started the game not too long ago but will try to offer whatever I can


----------



## faeswick

Chloebug44 said:


> Hey sorry if this was misleading! Judy is not for sale but I have previous messages on here that I was looking for Judy and sherb and I was just making it known I now have them! Trying to get all the new villagers! But thanks! ^^


ohhh, I see. Sorry I misunderstood, but thank you for the clarification! with that said, once megan is in boxes (whenever that will be in the future) would you like me to message you so you can take her?


----------



## Alaskanwolf

TrvpTyler said:


> [LF] Tasha & Blaire [FT] NMT
> DM the villager you have and price please.


Hey I have Blaire! How much are you looking to give for her? (also shes currently not in boxes so I would have to TT)


----------



## Chloebug44

faeswick said:


> ohhh, I see. Sorry I misunderstood, but thank you for the clarification! with that said, once megan is in boxes (whenever that will be in the future) would you like me to message you so you can take her?


Yes please !!  And when Judy officially is here I’ll get her poster for ya!


----------



## Alaskanwolf

Raz said:


> Looking for Bill


Hey I have Bill, how much are you looking to give for him? (hes not in boxes yet)


----------



## calciumcarlbon8

himemiya said:


> iso: *judy, audie, *fauna, lucky, lolly
> 
> ft: 100+ nmt, 8 mil+ bells, all 6 sanrio posters, other materials (inc gold nuggets)
> also have (all from mystery islands and non-amiibo): *raymond *(high offers only), marina, zucker, merengue
> 
> please let me know if we can work something out!! ♡ tysm


I can trade audie or fauna for raymond


----------



## shanni

looking for lolly and ruby!! they're the last two i need on my island to complete my list, i love them so much ; ;
i can pay in bells or nmt, and i also have every single series 1 amiibo card so i can trade any series 1 villagers for lolly/ruby <3


----------



## Spooky Ghost

LF: Lolly Audie 
i can trade nmt! 
i have an open plot today!


----------



## Bunlily

Bunlily said:


> Currently have a free spot and LF Maple*, Marshal*, Bunnie, Lolly*, Beau, & Diana!!
> 
> Looking to pay in nmt (fair prices, nothing over the top) or bells.
> * = Priority


----------



## Yun

Hello, I´m looking for Fauna & Raymond. 
In exchange I could offer Fang & Ankha. I also have bellies & Nook Mile Tickets.


----------



## jreamgardner

Cadbberry said:


> I am looking for Grizzly, Apollo, and Reneigh if anyone has them <3


i have reneigh <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

LF: Judy !!!
literally will sacrifice my soul, bells, nmt & items i just need her someone help


----------



## pulmona

Looking for Tangy!


----------



## Corgi!

LF Dobie! Will pay silly amounts given his low popularity, bc he's my last dreamie!!!


----------



## milotics

*LF: Megan.*
Can offer IGB and any amiibo villagers I have (got a few high tier ones).


----------



## Kyneria

Looking for a few dreamies, Lucky and Gayle! I'm new to this economy but I'm already saving up NMTs ^^

I have in my island open to go (not in boxes or anything I usually wait for them to go naturally unless someone offers me a dreamie): Apollo, Ursala, Frank, Nana, Bangle, Flo


----------



## campfire

Looking for Genji or Kid Cat.


----------



## Koemi

Looking for Gaston, Genji, Dom, and Bluebear!

Villagers that I have available:
Cookie, Rodeo, Cole, Kabuki, and Lily! 

Also willing to offer NMT or bells!


----------



## ambun

Currently looking for Tiffany, Lucky, Piper, Eugene, Pashmina, Kyle, Olivia, & Rod! Let me know if you have any of them available!
I'm kind of poor RN so i dont know if i'll be able to offer a decent amount of bells, but I'm willing to make a trade if you have any ideas!
I also have Cherry, Peanut, Amelia, Vesta Joey, Zell, & Coach available and I'm willing to trade or give them away for free!  Thank you!


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Sherb! Can offer 80 NMT or just let me know what you're looking for


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Looking for my dreamie, Fang! I can pay 20 NMT.


----------



## Cadbberry

jreamgardner said:


> i have reneigh <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> LF: Judy !!!
> literally will sacrifice my soul, bells, nmt & items i just need her someone help


I don't have Judy, but is there something I may be able to offer for Reneigh if you decide to part with her?


----------



## jreamgardner

Cadbberry said:


> I don't have Judy, but is there something I may be able to offer for Reneigh if you decide to part with her?
> [/QUOTE
> just nmt or bells <3


----------



## Kenko

Looking for Marina,Zucker,Fauna and Molly!


----------



## pengyou

pengyou said:


> currently trying to finish off my dreamies list: colton, deli, julian, kid cat, lucky, pietro, raymond, and snake :^)
> 
> lmk if youre willing to trade any of them, ive got bells and villagers to trade (and anything i have that you want)
> 
> villagers i have: fauna (only trading for julian, raymond, and maybe lucky and kid cat?), shari, sandy, kitty, mira, and lobo (same situation as fauna)



_bump! got colton ~ still need the rest ^^_


----------



## Florence + The Machine

edit: found


----------



## bittermeat

Looking for Sherb, Murphy, and Peanut! I have NMT!


----------



## Cancoon

Edit: I got Goldie this morning!
Desperate for Goldie!
I have a plot open rn and I can offer Vivian and/or Audie for her.
Willing to time travel them into boxes for my birthday twin ;u ;
(I can provide proof that I have them if you have any doubts)


----------



## rokktober

Looking for Lily and Stitches!

I can only offer bells right now as I need to save up tickets!!

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Samwise

Looking for Genji! Offering NMTs, please DM


----------



## bittermeat

Offering NMT for Murphy and Peanut! DM me


----------



## beccaliebe

LF Raymond, have 250 NMT but can probably throw in some more!


----------



## greentea

Looking for coco!!! Can offer nmt, igb, celeste items (except the zodiac ones), cherry blossom items! Or some combination of any of that! As long as she is moving out normally and not by amiibo ofc !


----------



## tae

LF *MARCEL.

he's my #1 i'm on the hunt for. <3 *


----------



## TrvpTyler

[LF] Tasha & Blaire [FT] NMT


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Lf: Cherry, Ankha, Bob, Scoot, Bangle, Marshal 

Ft: Octavian, Gladys, Hans, Derwin, Wendy, Robin, Agnes
Not the greatest lineup but I'm willing to offer NMT and bells too.


----------



## Violit

LF: Judy!

I can pay over the odds for her if needed.


----------



## awesomepieguy101

lf kabuki and eugene


----------



## allykitty

siixnights said:


> Looking for: Alice, Phoebe, Cherry, Fuchsia, Tiffany, June, Pekoe and Skye the most!


I have Alice in boxes right now


----------



## Chloebug44

Looking to sell peewee! Ik this isn’t the thread for selling but more people look at it and the point is to get who you like! If anyone wants him pm me! Looking for blue/purple hybrids Celeste diy or igb


----------



## BPIZ1

Looking for Punchy. Will trade 60 NMT. I have an open plot ready to go


----------



## kumamon

lf bluebear and/or poppy! can have an open space within a couple hours 
offering nmt, pm me your price!


----------



## kerokero

LF Kiki- will pay in bells & NMT


----------



## Vino.

Does anyone want Piper? She is in boxes right now and all I am asking for in return for her is 10 NMT.


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for 
pashmina
bam
fauna
Beau
Lopez
Kiki
Can offer nmt and igb I also have these villagers I’m happy to trade with for, any of the villagers I’m looking for: Marina, Reneigh, Deirdre, Erik, Keaton and Antonio


----------



## kaypxz

Looking for Merry! I'm kinda poor right now but I'd do absolutely anything to get her :')


----------



## kattzy

*[LF] *Raymond
*[FT] *Marshal, Audie, Meregune, Zucker & Sherb
Also have 300 Nook Tickets, 20 mil bells and various furniture and items


----------



## jadefromdior

Looking for Judy! <3


----------



## Vullifer

Looking for: Chief, Fang, Lobo and Wolfgang Currently


----------



## ailani

looking for rudy and sylvana please <3


----------



## kei.

tofsu said:


> found mott! but i'm still on the hunt for teddy


EDIT Some one took him If you are still looking for Teddy! [click me]


----------



## awesomepieguy101

Koemi said:


> Looking for Gaston, Genji, Dom, and Bluebear!
> 
> Villagers that I have available:
> Cookie, Rodeo, Cole, Kabuki, and Lily!
> 
> Also willing to offer NMT or bells!


is there anything else you want for kabuki


----------



## MischievousMila

Dreamies I'm looking for:
~ *Skye* . *Stitches* . *Ankha* . *Merengue* ~​


----------



## Flip

Hello everyone! I am new here and I am looking for Audie  Please message me if you have her up for trade. 
Thank you so much!
Much Love;
Flip.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

I would love to have Kiki in my island!
Others on my wishlist: Lolly, Tangy, Erik and Beau!

But I mainly want Kiki first. Please contact me if you don't want either of the above.

I can pay in return in-game bells, forum bells, Nook Mile tickets or fruit. I don't have any villagers in boxes and just in case, I'm not trading Hazel with anyone, especially if she shares letters to her new island. My brother and I dislike her, but my brother accidentally sent an angry letter containing profanity. So that's why when she leaves, she is not going to anyone's island.


----------



## cherrygirl

Jessy_Azran said:


> I would love to have Kiki in my island!
> Others on my wishlist: Lolly, Tangy, Erik and Beau!
> 
> But I mainly want Kiki first. Please contact me if you don't want either of the above.
> 
> I can pay in return in-game bells, forum bells, Nook Mile tickets or fruit. I don't have any villagers in boxes and just in case, I'm not trading Hazel with anyone, especially if she shares letters to her new island. My brother and I dislike her, but my brother accidentally sent an angry letter containing profanity. So that's why when she leaves, she is not going to anyone's island.


I have Erik. When he’s in Boxes I’ll let you know and we can sort something out.


----------



## Jessy_Azran

cherrygirl said:


> I have Erik. When he’s in Boxes I’ll let you know and we can sort something out.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Timegear

Looking for Judy, paying very well! Can offer Nook tickets, bells, sakura/celeste items, gold nuggets, etc. DM me! c:


----------



## clownpapa

looking for octavian and marina! 
i don't have much in animal crossing (might have like 30,000 bells right now or something but that's nothing lol) but i guess the best i can offer is art. would be more than happy to do a colored full body or two in return for one or both of these villagers. my pfp is an example


----------



## Momoe_Mi

LF: *Judy*
FT: Many NMT, bells, hybrids that I have, items from my catalog or something else you may be interested from me 

Feel free to PM me


----------



## berry-fanta

LF Genji! Can pay in NMT!


----------



## Jeleta

LF anhka
FT Ribbot In Boxes
In Village Zucker,Marcel,Pietro, Coco If I really have to


----------



## apollono

Have:
Bam + NMT/IGB
Want:
Sherb, Coco

Have:
Cranston, Monty
Want:
Jay, Jacob, Mint


----------



## Spamus

Trading: Goldie
Looking For: Lucky, Kiki, Roald.


----------



## healingwind

xSuperMario64x said:


> Looking for my baby Bea! Can offer TBT or NMT! :>
> 
> EDIT: Added a few more in my sig. I'm also looking for Marcel, Cousteau, and Pango!



Hey! Are you still looking for Bea? She's in boxes for me.


----------



## Aleigh

Ruthberry said:


> hey I have the cookie amiibo card! I can get her to move in and let you know when she pings to leave. I managed to get rid of 2 villagers today using a TT technique so am happy to get started if no one else has her in boxes? Let me know!


Ahh I already got cookie! But thank you!


----------



## rokktober

I am looking for LILY <3

I have bells and have a spot open <3

Pls DM if you are interested!

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## Matangi

looking for tia! i can offer NMTs


----------



## Rowlet28

Looking for Judy or Raymond. Can offer 150 NMT/Lucky.


----------



## esvk

esvk said:


> would love cherry, fauna or lucky, name ur price and willing to trade for nana, ozzie, baabara, rocket or monty on my island


i got cherry and fauna i am only looking for lucky if anyone has him >.<


----------



## dino

dino said:


> looking for fuchsia, genji, lopez, & murphy !
> can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt (when the system returns) ! thanks so much


found fuchsia, thank y'all!  still looking for the other 3


----------



## Bostian

LF Raymond

Offering 500 NMT, Amiibo villager of choice and all the bells I have (currently 7mil, constantly growing)


----------



## shanni

desperately searching for ruby and stitches! will pay stupid amounts of NMT/bells!


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

Currently looking for Static or Mint!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

healingwind said:


> Hey! Are you still looking for Bea? She's in boxes for me.


I am! How much are you asking for her?


----------



## Mikkir

Seira said:


> LF bianca, merengue


Hi! I have Bianca in boxes now, I'm looking for NMT if you have any.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Seira said:


> LF bianca, merengue


I have Merengue, she's not in boxes rn but if you're willing to wait a few days I'll see if I can get her in boxes!


----------



## healingwind

xSuperMario64x said:


> I am! How much are you asking for her?



How does 5 nmt sound?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

healingwind said:


> How does 5 nmt sound?


I can do that! Just give me a few min, I'm gonna make an open plot so she can come to my town!


----------



## Mikkir

healingwind said:


> How does 5 nmt sound?


sounds good! can you dm me on twitter: https://twitter.com/Mikkirko?s=09
Or discord: @ Mikkir#4792


----------



## AngryDuck

LF: Bob 
I just want my boy back 
Can pay up to 4mil and like 15nmt


----------



## Danthapokeman

hey 

I'm searching for the old green wolf, Dobie, and am willing to trade 35 NMT for him.

I would have to TT to move someone out to make space and prob move my turnips, but it wouldn't take too long.

Thanks!!


----------



## Cancoon

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Looking for:
> Goldie





thedeepestdaydream said:


> LF: Goldie





Alex518 said:


> looking for goldie!!





goodm00ns said:


> LF: Goldie!





gautier said:


> Goldie


Goldie is being sold and auctioned!
selling Goldie, Goldie auction
edited quotes for size


----------



## gautier

looking for lucky !! can offer bells and/or NMT !


----------



## Absentia

LF:
Cherry
Chow
Goose

Bells and NMT and anything on this list









						Animal Crossing Selling Stuff
					

Sets:  Flashy Kimonos (out of stock) (White/Red/Yellow/Green/Purple/pink)  Victorian Dresses (out of stock) (Red/Yellow/Green/Blue/Dark Blue/White)  Dreamy Dress (In Stock) (Pink/Orange x2/Green x2/Blue x2)  Visual Punk Outfit/Dress/Boots/Wig (Out of stock)  Lace up Dress (in stock) (Pink/Blue/Pu...




					docs.google.com


----------



## MischievousMila

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have Merengue, she's not in boxes rn but if you're willing to wait a few days I'll see if I can get her in boxes!



*Heya!* I'm also looking for Merengue if the other user doesn´t want her ~
*EDIT:* Nevermind, I got her elsewhere!


*~ BUMP ~*​


MischievousMila said:


> Dreamies I'm looking for:
> ~ *Skye* . *Stitches* . *Ankha* ~​


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

dino said:


> found fuchsia, thank y'all!  still looking for the other 3


I've got Lopez in boxes now if you still need him


----------



## DewDrops

Looking for Fuchsia, Dobie, Peck OR Bam, and Curlos. 

Gotta get meh some bois on the island xD


----------



## jreamgardner

Lf: Judy, offering nmt&bells


----------



## TrvpTyler

[LF] Tasha & Blaire PLEASE [FT] NMTs


----------



## Chloebug44

If you guys have trouble finding your dreamies I have over 100 posters including Sherb Dom Megan and more! It may include your dreamies! Check out my newest thread!


----------



## Arithmophobia17

I'm currently looking for all the dreamies in my sig! i don't really time travel (though i might be open to it if i can pick up one of my dreamies) and don't currently have an open slot, but i figured i would put this up in case anyone had one of my dreamies that they were looking to move out in the future


----------



## Ruruji

LF: Flora, Wolfgang, Sherb, and Raymond he he


----------



## iaan

found dobie now im on the hunt for muffy : ) i can offer flurry or marina in exchange for her!! also got some NMT (maybe 10?) and bells. pls pm me if you have her! im sure we can work out a deal


----------



## cherrygirl

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for
> pashmina
> bam
> fauna
> Beau
> Lopez
> Kiki
> Can offer nmt and igb I also have these villagers I’m happy to trade with for, any of the villagers I’m looking for: Marina, Reneigh, Deirdre, Erik, Keaton and Antonio


Bump


----------



## Darian

LF the dreamies in my signature but mostly Lolly!!!


----------



## shanni

shanni said:


> desperately searching for ruby and stitches! will pay stupid amounts of NMT/bells!


<3


----------



## HungryForCereal

looking for Dobie if anyone has him.


----------



## Tonyhin0

Looking for my boy Peewee. Been searching for ages lol


----------



## faeswick

LF:
Judy
Lily
Bluebear
Chevre
Marina
Stitches
Rosie
Sherb


----------



## magicaldonkey2

LF: fang ! c: offering NMT/IGB.


----------



## Luckyjanna

LF: M̶a̶r̶i̶n̶a̶
M̶e̶r̶e̶n̶g̶u̶e̶
S̶h̶e̶r̶b̶
Judy


----------



## pengyou

pengyou said:


> currently trying to finish off my dreamies list: colton, deli, julian, kid cat, lucky, pietro, raymond, and snake :^)
> 
> lmk if youre willing to trade any of them, ive got bells and villagers to trade (and anything i have that you want)
> 
> villagers i have: fauna (only trading for julian, raymond, and maybe lucky and kid cat?), sandy, kitty, mira, and lobo (same situation as fauna)



got kid cat !! still waiting on _julian, lucky, raymond, and snake_


----------



## Lauryn

LF Ankha
Can trade Fauna, stitches, Julian, Whitney, Marshal for her


----------



## Absentia

LF:
Cherry
Chow
Goose

Bells and NMT and anything on this list









						Animal Crossing Selling Stuff
					

Sets:  Flashy Kimonos (out of stock) (White/Red/Yellow/Green/Purple/pink)  Victorian Dresses (out of stock) (Red/Yellow/Green/Blue/Dark Blue/White)  Dreamy Dress (In Stock) (Pink/Orange x2/Green x2/Blue x2)  Visual Punk Outfit/Dress/Boots/Wig (Out of stock)  Lace up Dress (in stock) (Pink/Blue/Pu...




					docs.google.com


----------



## KnifeWaifu

Jessy_Azran said:


> I would love to have Kiki in my island!
> Others on my wishlist: Lolly, Tangy, Erik and Beau!
> 
> But I mainly want Kiki first. Please contact me if you don't want either of the above.
> 
> I can pay in return in-game bells, forum bells, Nook Mile tickets or fruit. I don't have any villagers in boxes and just in case, I'm not trading Hazel with anyone, especially if she shares letters to her new island. My brother and I dislike her, but my brother accidentally sent an angry letter containing profanity. So that's why when she leaves, she is not going to anyone's island.


I have Kiki! But might take a while for her to leave my island. I can tell you when she moves if you're interested!


----------



## V I Z I O N

looking to get lolly back ( again :/ ) i purchased her for a good amount of nook miles tickets and she was unfortunately glitched. now im on the hunt for her again as i just got a new open plot! please let me know if you have her or her amiibo and would be willing to work out a deal with me :3


----------



## Kyneria

Looking for Lucky mainly, but I also love Sly and Gayle ^^

I'm still saving up NMT, so I can't offer thousands for them though ;u;

Villagers I have in my town, not in boxes, but open to let go (I let them go naturally unless someone offers me a favorite, then I TT): Flo, Frank, Bam (just for Lucky, because a friend kind of likes him), Bangle, Nana, Ursala, Apollo (just for Lucky too)


----------



## trickyfox

Lazaros said:


> LF: Sherb
> FT: Diana, Marshal, Julian, Merengue, Beau, Skye
> 
> Can also offer NMT or at least some IGB, DIYs or cataloged items! Please pm, thank you!





Ami said:


> Looking for Sherb





Aliya said:


> Looking for Sherb! Can offer 80 NMT or just let me know what you're looking for





bittermeat said:


> Looking for Sherb, Murphy, and Peanut! I have NMT!





apollono said:


> Have:
> Bam + NMT/IGB
> Want:
> Sherb, Coco
> 
> Have:
> Cranston, Monty
> Want:
> Jay, Jacob, Mint





Ruruji said:


> LF: Flora, Wolfgang, Sherb, and Raymond he he





faeswick said:


> LF:
> Judy
> Lily
> Bluebear
> Chevre
> Marina
> Stitches
> Rosie
> Sherb


Hello! I have Sherb in boxes in my cycling town here!


----------



## tylon1

LF: Kid Cat, Elvis, Sterling and Eugene! 
Edit: Got everyone, thanks ^-^!


----------



## Sin

looking for Lolly and Whitney, can offer NMT or IGB


----------



## SpeshulDelivery

Looking for Apollo, can offer tons of NMT or IGB!


----------



## pulmona

Looking for Tangy still!


----------



## jreamgardner

jreamgardner said:


> Lf: Judy, offering nmt&bells


<3


----------



## moonford

*[LF] Tucker the lazy elephant (floofy mammoth baby)*

_[FT] A mix of NMTs, bells and hybrids along with extra DIY recipes_


----------



## BN898

I’m really looking for Chrissy, Kid Cat, Bunnie, Francine, Marshal, Raymond, and Snake, willing to offer payment!


----------



## milotics

milotics said:


> *LF: Megan.*
> Can offer IGB and any amiibo villagers I have (got a few high tier ones).


BUMP.


----------



## hopeless408

I’m looking for Diana and/or Judy.. for a reasonable price... I also have Stiches who I’m willing to part with instead, I will TT to move him out.

Please contact me with offers.


----------



## Alix

campfire said:


> Looking for Genji or Kid Cat.


genji in boxes ! dm on here, or add my discord alix ♡#4259 ! :')


----------



## Rasp

LF Paula the sisterly bear! 
I can offer a couple of pink/orange cosmos or pink tulips for her


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

LF Pashmina, Kabuki, Audie/Merry, Ankha/Diana, Genji.

Trading Skye, Sprinkles and Yuka!

I've got some hybrids and can also offer IGB/NMT ^^


----------



## mafiagf

Lauryn said:


> LF Ankha
> Can trade Fauna, stitches, Julian, Whitney, Marshal for her


i have ankha, ill trade for Marshal !


----------



## Moonfish

I’m currently auctioning Marshal if you’re interested! High bid is 30 NMT+1m bells


----------



## Amilee

Still looking for Judy!
Can offer 50nmts and a villager of your choice (I have almost all Amiibo cards)


----------



## Seira

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have Merengue, she's not in boxes rn but if you're willing to wait a few days I'll see if I can get her in boxes!



I'd love her! i can wait cause I have to get someone to move out!


----------



## Sakuranbo

Looking for Reneigh, Marshal, and Stella !


----------



## DewDrops

DewDrops said:


> Looking for Fuchsia, Dobie, Peck OR Bam, and Curlos.
> 
> Gotta get meh some bois on the island xD



Still looking for above, order is preference ^o^


----------



## Baroque

Looking for Ruby and Ribbot! I’ve got a lot of in-game Bells, some gold nuggets and some NMTs for those who might have these two


----------



## Typhloquill

I'm looking for Sylvana and Alli! Can pay 10 NMT for either of them. I have a space open right now, so if you get one in boxes I can come get them!

EDIT: I found Sylvana on an island!

EDIT 2: Got Alli in a trade!


----------



## KnifeWaifu

Still looking for Punchy and Bob ♡


----------



## Kinter

Looking for Zell and Bruce! Willing to pay! NMT or Bells!


----------



## Goop

Currently looking for Pietro, Shep, and Kidd. I atm have Flurry to offer who will be in boxes shortly!
I'm also looking for Lucky to give to a good friend who's offered to give me Stitches! Willing to pay super handsomely for him. ;w;​


----------



## DewDrops

DewDrops said:


> Still looking for above, order is preference ^o^



would like to add Hanzel for a dear friend!


----------



## vgmerkis

LF: *Roald*

Can offer 100 NMT/500k bells


----------



## amarena

nvm


----------



## Caverness

SpeshulDelivery said:


> Looking for Apollo, can offer tons of NMT or IGB!


Willing to let go of our Apollo, I can let you know as soon as he’s ready! DM me for pricing


----------



## Que

Looking for Tangy, Ketchup, Coco, Bunnie, Tia and Chadder!​


----------



## Jambition

LF Julian, Raymond, Whitney and Skye!
Villagers I am willing to trade/sell for bells: 
-Aurora
-Nana
-Rolf
-Ellie


----------



## Jellymonster

I’ve been looking for Lolly for quite some time and have had no luck.  If you have her in boxes please let me know your price.


----------



## Altarium

Currently looking for Beau, Fang or Bianca


----------



## MrsTonks

*C*urrently looking for Gaston and Diana! Please DM if you have them! I may offer in IGB or NMTs!


----------



## orchidswhite

Looking for goose!  I can pay bells or nmt


----------



## healingwind

clownpapa said:


> looking for octavian and marina!
> i don't have much in animal crossing (might have like 30,000 bells right now or something but that's nothing lol) but i guess the best i can offer is art. would be more than happy to do a colored full body or two in return for one or both of these villagers. my pfp is an example





faeswick said:


> LF:
> Judy
> Lily
> Bluebear
> Chevre
> Marina
> Stitches
> Rosie
> Sherb





Luckyjanna said:


> LF: Marina
> Merengue



Hi I have Marina in boxes right now and I'm looking for someone to take her. Would give her for 5 to 10 nmt.

Edit: just gonna auction her for an hour


----------



## brak

Hi everyone! I’m looking to get Bunnie in my town. I’m willing to give IGB, star fragments, items, etc.


----------



## milotics

milotics said:


> *LF: Megan.*
> Can offer IGB and any amiibo villagers I have (got a few high tier ones).


bump!


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

LF: Soliel, Biskit, Wolfgang, Phoebe, Pinky, and Henry. 
I have Dom, Savanah, Wade, Mira, Lucha, Sylvia, and Octavian


----------



## frogpants

frogpants said:


> Currently trying to make my island full of wolves~
> I have three at the moment... here are the one's I'm missing! I can pay in NMT and IGB...
> 
> - Chief
> - Dobie
> - Freya
> - Kyle
> - Lobo
> 
> Just PM and I can probably reply immediately <3



I have Chief now! I’m almost there~ Please send offers I have plenty of NMT to give!!


----------



## pickleheiress

LF: Fauna, Kiki, Molly, Flora, Stitches
FT: Cranston, Sprinkle, Reneigh, Peck, Alice
I can also offer NMT and bells


----------



## Dustbird

Still looking for Dobie and Kyle! Can offer bells, NMTs, gold nuggets, star fragments or a trade for Bam the jock deer.


----------



## Caverness

shanni said:


> desperately searching for ruby and stitches! will pay stupid amounts of NMT/bells!






MischievousMila said:


> Dreamies I'm looking for:
> ~ *Skye* . *Stitches* . *Ankha* . *Merengue* ~​


Parting with Stitches, I’ll accept IGB/NMT or possible villager trades.


----------



## Jeleta

Still Looking For Anhka 
Cycling through my villagers now including 
Marcel
Fang
Coco
Ursala
And Pietro but he currently reserved unless they back out


----------



## TCTphantom

LF Merengue, Coco, Cherry, and Judy. Need to thin the numbers (Only one open slot rn) and get rid of my Paula, Iggly, and Cole, but I don’t wanna TT until I sell off my turnips.


----------



## Caverness

PrinceBel said:


> I'm LF Freya, Merengue, Vesta, and Pierce. Let me know what you're asking and hopefully we can work something out.


I have Pierce, not yet in boxes but dm me to discuss


----------



## kacchan

looking for judy


----------



## lemonzboy

Altarium said:


> Currently looking for Beau, Fang or Bianca


I have beau!


----------



## Caverness

FriendsWithFauna said:


> LF: Soliel, Biskit, Wolfgang, Phoebe, Pinky, and Henry.
> I have Dom, Savanah, Wade, Mira, Lucha, Sylvia, and Octavian



I have Phoebe, interested in Mira!


----------



## Pandacor123

Hi! I'm looking for Bam the jock deer. He was in my New Leaf town, and now I'd love him to come to my New Horizons island. 

I'm willing to trade whatever you'd like,, just make an offer. Islanders I have currently and would be willing to trade for him include Merengue, Stitches, Ruby, Spike, Cobb, Deirdre, Goose, Friga, and Hornsby.  

Thank you!


----------



## Tonyhin0

LF Peewee FT my soul


----------



## faeswick

Altarium said:


> Currently looking for Beau, Fang or Bianca


Bianca's in boxes for me. Do you have anything to trade? I'm looking for Judy, Lily, Bluebear, Chevre, Marina, Stitches, Rosie, and Sherb. I will accept NMT if you don't have any of them.


----------



## Pandacor123

Hi! I have Ruby,, I'd be willing to trade her for Bam if you have him,,


----------



## angelprincesskiki

*LF* Peanut, Bluebear or *JUDY* <3 

can offer bells or NMT galore


----------



## ElenaSmiles

LF DOTTY!!!

I'll pay up to 20 NMT for her


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

Looking for Beardo, Tia, Cally, Willow, Gayle, Marcie


----------



## Jeleta

LF Anhka
Marcel In Boxes


----------



## dietsouda

LF Ankha, Carmen, Lucky, Ruby! I have an empty plot and can offer bells or nmts ;v;


----------



## Sunside

Looking for Apollo or Peanut!! I have an empty plot!


----------



## clownpapa

i have Frank ready in boxes right now- LF Octavian


----------



## mychelles

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> LF Pashmina, Kabuki, Audie/Merry, Ankha/Diana, Genji.
> 
> I've got some hybrids and can also offer IGB/NMT ^^



I have Genji in boxes! LF NMT


----------



## apollono

Have: Bam, Kabuki, Gayle, IGB

Want:
Sherb
Coco


----------



## BabyBianca

Looking for:
Tia the normal elephant!
FT: Nook mile tickets


----------



## Miyukki

Looking for: Sydney, Yuka, Stella, Willow
Can Trade: Claudia, Bella, Marina
Also can pay with Bells or Nook Mile Tickets
DM me!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

Still looking for Bangle, Monique and Sprinkle


----------



## Feferily

Looking for; Merengue, Lolly(!!!), Raymond, Wolfgang, Bob, and Sherb! 

I have; Bells, Nook Mile tickets, I can try and get Lucky, Rosie, Goldie, Stitches, and a few other cute babes to move for you as well!


----------



## Mechaccino

LF: Dobie or Apollo
FT: NMT, IGB, Rosie, Goldie, Stitches

Please help me find my dreamies!!


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

Miyukki said:


> Looking for: Sydney,Yuka, Stella, Willow, Poppy
> Can Trade: Claudia, Bella
> Also can pay with Bells or Nook Mile Tickets
> DM me!


I can send you a PM once I have Yuka in boxes, looking for NMT ^^


----------



## mayormars

*LF:* Raymond, Felicity, Bruce, some jock (Genji, Bill?)
*FT:* Bells, tickets, Pinky, Lopez, Punchy (for either Raymond or tickets), Olive
Found em ♥


----------



## tinycarrots

tylon1 said:


> LF: Kid Cat, Elvis, Sterling and Eugene!


Hi! I currently have Elvis in boxes. I closed my post a bit ago because no one wanted him but I can still offer him to you if you can still take him.


----------



## Miyukki

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> I can send you a PM once I have Yuka in boxes, looking for NMT ^^


Ahhh thank you!


----------



## Sanaki

Ahri said:


> LF Wolfgang. I lost him by resetting, I'm currently raising NMTs to pay for him, DM me if you're interested.


Still looking.


----------



## SugoiPurin

LF> Diana, Raymond and Stitches!! (Willing to trade Judy for Raymond,,,)


----------



## Bunlily

Bunlily said:


> Currently have a free spot and LF Maple, Bunnie, Lolly, or Diana!!
> 
> Looking to pay in nmt or bells.


----------



## BN898

BN898 said:


> I’m really looking for Chrissy, Kid Cat, Bunnie, Francine, Marshal, Raymond, and Snake, willing to offer payment!


Bump!


----------



## luna-melody

Feferily said:


> Looking for; Merengue, Lolly(!!!), Raymond, Wolfgang, Bob, and Sherb!
> 
> I have; Bells, Nook Mile tickets, I can try and get Lucky, Rosie, Goldie, Stitches, and a few other cute babes to move for you as well!


Hey I have Wolfgang! Check out my auction.


----------



## skylucario

LF someone to save *agnes* for me//trade her 
also might be looking for *dotty* still in case the deal i have w/ someone doesn't go through

will pay in bells or NMT. i can also trade for villagers in my sig (not butch or marshal)


----------



## luna-melody

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for Wolfgang and Freya can offer igb/nmt. Depending on the villager I could also do a trade. I also have hybrids I’m happy to add to the deal too





Vullifer said:


> Looking for: Chief, Fang, Lobo and Wolfgang Currently





Ruruji said:


> LF: Flora, Wolfgang, Sherb, and Raymond he he





FriendsWithFauna said:


> LF: Soliel, Biskit, Wolfgang, Phoebe, Pinky, and Henry.
> I have Dom, Savanah, Wade, Mira, Lucha, Sylvia, and Octavian


Hey I have Wolfgang! Check out my auction.


----------



## th8827

Looking for either Octavian, Fang, or Chief in that order of priority. I don't have a Cranky villager, and would like to have one...

I currently have 9 villagers and have the 10th plot in my inventory, so he can move in at any time. 

I can currently pay 9 NMT.


----------



## hopeless408

hopeless408 said:


> I’m looking for Diana and/or Judy.. for a reasonable price... I also have Stiches who I’m willing to part with instead, I will TT to move him out.
> 
> Please contact me with offers.


 Still looking,
FT Stitches/IGB
LF Diana /Judy


----------



## Sin

Audie, Lolly, Whitney, Bianca, maybe even Raymond?? oof i have collected over 400 NMT so pls pls pm me if u have any of them


----------



## DaisyFan

DaisyFan said:


> I have two spaces open, so I'm looking for Anabelle, Carmen, Kiki, Poppy, Snake, and Tex. I can offer 50k Bells, but giving away for free would be appreciated.



Bump! Now I have one space available.


----------



## sammiguu

LF Poncho!! i have NMT for trade !!


----------



## Maddie.Summers

Sakuranbo said:


> Looking for Reneigh, Marshal, and Stella !



I currently have Reneigh moving out (will be in boxes on 4/13), thread in my profile :- )

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Cadbberry said:


> I am looking for Grizzly, Apollo, and Reneigh if anyone has them <3



I have Reneigh moving out on 4/13!! I posted a thread on here, looking for bells for her :- )


----------



## shrimplings

[LF] Raymond The Cat

[FT]
15 million bells
*550 NMT*
Any pre-horizions villager you want (I can give a maximum of 9 villagers)
40 gold
5 aries fragments
20 star fragments
hybrids
2 rooms worth of DIYs

I'm still looking for him!


----------



## Jeleta

LF Anhka
FT Coco


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Looking for Tabby or Ketchup!


----------



## Shimimori

Looking for Kid Cat!


----------



## frogpants

frogpants said:


> Currently trying to make my island full of wolves~
> I have seven at the moment... here are the one's I'm missing! I can pay in NMT and IGB...
> 
> - Dobie
> - Freya
> - Lobo
> 
> Just PM and I can probably reply immediately <3



I only have three wolves left to get!!! The dream is real... I am willing to part with Audie in return for one of the wolves on the list as a trade, otherwise I have plenty of open spots and NMTs to give ; _ ; Other villager I can trade off with is Merengue !


----------



## cherrygirl

I’m desperately looking for kiki, Lopez, fauna, pashmina and beau. I can offer igb and nmt. I would love to have them on my island.


----------



## Alix

ft: genji
lf: nmts :')


----------



## Jeleta

LF Anhka (lost hope )
Ft Coco :’( the sacrifice is real lmao


----------



## Aleigh

Still looking for Pierce! He's my main worry right now. Others can come after him


----------



## Jeleta

Aleigh said:


> Still looking for Pierce! He's my main worry right now. Others can come after him


I have him just have coco in boxes atm after I find a buyer for her I can try for him not asking a lot 10nmt for most people I boot out lol


----------



## Maddie.Summers

Looking for any of my dream villagers!! But particularly Teddy or Zell right now :- )


----------



## Aleigh

Jeleta said:


> I have him just have coco in boxes atm after I find a buyer for her I can try for him not asking a lot 10nmt for most people I boot out lol


I don't have many NMT because I don't do much trading but I can do star frags if that's okay


----------



## cosravet

Looking for Eunice, will pay bells for her.


----------



## Abi

Looking for Judy! willing to pay 250nmt


----------



## enndeejayy

Looking for Judy! 
I currently have Marina and Punchy that I'll be rotating out for her <3
also have NMT and IGB


----------



## elce

looking for: Rodeo, Apollo, Kiki, and Tiffany!


----------



## Tegan sans Sara

FT Marina LF Whitney, Dobie, Tasha, Julian, Poppy, Ruby


----------



## Pandacor123

FT - Merengue, Stitches, Ruby, Spike, Cobb, Deirdre, Goose, Friga, Hornsby, and possibly Rosie and Goldie

LF - Bam please!!


----------



## Lavamaize

Looking for Butch, Maddie, or Willow! PM me if interested!


----------



## Alix

lord someone please take genji :< i don't wanna just let him go


----------



## heyitshei

looking for 

marshal
judy
julian

willing to trade NMTs and bells. pm me. thank you.


----------



## Absentia

LF Cherry, Chow or Goose

can offer NMTs and IGB


----------



## Pandacor123

Absentia said:


> LF Cherry, Chow or Goose
> 
> can offer NMTs and IGB


Hi! If you happen to have Bam, would you like to trade him for Goose?


----------



## roseychuu

Looking for Butch or Willow! Lmk if you have either and we can work something out!


----------



## Absentia

Pandacor123 said:


> Hi! If you happen to have Bam, would you like to trade him for Goose?



:< I don;t have him


----------



## Pandacor123

Absentia said:


> :< I don;t have him


Oh,, okay. Thanks anyway. I hope you have good luck on finding the villagers you want,,


----------



## vgmerkis

vgmerkis said:


> LF: *Roald*
> 
> Can offer 100 NMT/500k bells


Still looking


----------



## guill0t1ne

Looking for Lolly!


----------



## lykan

LF: Rudy 
Offering Fang or NMT


----------



## sleepylegosi

Hello :-]
I’m _looking fo_r *Dom* the jock sheep!
Can offer you:
3 million bells
10 NMT
*Bob* the lazy cat
Other villagers: Maple, Blanche, Renee, Bam, Wart Jr.
Please PM he’s a *dreamie*!


----------



## Absentia

Chow or Goose


----------



## Minene

LF fang , will trade nmt and/or bells


----------



## Vynne

LF Marshal! I can offer Apollo, Renee, Cole, Wendy, or Roscoe in trade, or we can figure something else out w/ NMT + bells :>


----------



## Proph

LF> Peanut (she's my dreamie!)

I only started a couple days ago so I only have ~15 NMT to my name at the moment (and a miniscule amount of Bells), but I'll likely be earning more over the next few days!


----------



## Mechaccino

LF: Apollo or Shep
FT: IGB, NMT, Rosie, Goldie or Stitches !!
please dm me if interested!!!!!


----------



## BillBeltbuckle

nvm


----------



## voltairenism

Looking for Tom


----------



## jiwobot

looking for marshal (or punchy but marshal preferred)! 
have chrissy and rosie 
can maybe offer nmt / bells / furniture depending


----------



## campfire

LF O’Hare!


----------



## mychelles

Jellymonster said:


> I’ve been looking for Lolly for quite some time and have had no luck.  If you have her in boxes please let me know your price.





Feferily said:


> Looking for; Merengue, Lolly(!!!), Raymond, Wolfgang, Bob, and Sherb!
> 
> I have; Bells, Nook Mile tickets, I can try and get Lucky, Rosie, Goldie, Stitches, and a few other cute babes to move for you as well!





mayormars said:


> *LF:* Lolly, Maple, Raymond, Felicity, Stitches, _Bruce _
> *FT:* Bells, tickets, Pinky, Scoot, Lopez, _Punchy (still unsure about him)_
> 
> Edit: I'm trading Punchy only when I acquire Stitches!





guill0t1ne said:


> Looking for Lolly!



I have Lolly in boxes! LF NMT


----------



## Goop

Looking for Lucky for a friend. I have a plot open and ready, just need the bandage puppy.
Willing to trade 30 NMT. I also have 2.5 million bells as well.​


----------



## Feferily

Goop said:


> Looking for Lucky for a friend. I have a plot open and ready, just need to bandage puppy.
> Willing to trade 30 NMT. I also have 2.5 million bells as well.​


I don't have him ready to move yet but I can tomorrow, if you're interested? I was going to put him on auction but getting him to move has been slow work.


----------



## lykan

LF: Rudy I can trade NMT, Fang or Marina


----------



## Helliote

[LF]Raymond, please é_è


----------



## Jeleta

Anyone Looking For Pudge?


----------



## foxehtrot28

Hi looking for Sheldon and filbert 
 name your offer


----------



## Pugloaf

Looking for daisy offering nmt tickets


----------



## windwaker

Looking for Eugene, I have the amiibo cards of some popular villagers including Bob, Beau, Marshal, etc. and I'd be willing to trade any of them for Eugene! I also have Flora and Fuchsia in my town
Edit: found, still taking offers on my other villagers though


----------



## BillBeltbuckle

LF Pekoe, got an open plot ready


----------



## iaan

iaan said:


> found dobie now im on the hunt for muffy : ) i can offer flurry or marina in exchange for her!! also got some NMT (maybe 10?) and bells. pls pm me if you have her! im sure we can work out a deal


cant offer flurry or NMT anymore but i can still offer marina for muffy!


----------



## crystalmilktea

tofsu said:


> LF the last member of team magnolia, Drago! I can trade NMT and/or bells + Sakura items if you're interested! I also have some hybrids


Drago pinged me to move! I made a thread for him here~ https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/drago-is-moving.497506/


----------



## AFWD

I'm looking for Mitzi! I can offer NMT and/or IGB.


----------



## sunflowerparade

Looking for Beau!

Offering 30 NMT ;__;


----------



## cosravet

Still looking for *Eunice* the sheep. Offering 400k bells for her.


----------



## chocolatemilk

Hello. Looking for Raymond, the smug and very popular cat. I have Marshal.


----------



## Freddie

LF Dobie, Whitney, Vivian
I can pay NMT/IGB or both!


----------



## leiladesu

LF Francine and Chrissy!! I’ll take either one!! Please PM if you have them


----------



## soomi

LF Hamphrey, Graham and Apple!


----------



## Rosch

I'm looking for either:
- *Rolf*, the Cranky Tiger
- *Louie*, the Jock Gorilla
- *Boone*, the Jock Gorilla

I'd be happy to adopt them. I don't have much with me left (spent my tickets searching for them and no luck). I've got 10 Golden Nuggets.

EDIT: Can't take any villagers because I'm gonna sleep. :/


----------



## YoungBoyTy

Cancoon said:


> Desperately looking for Goldie
> Currently looking for Bree, Frita, Ketchup, and Sherb/Filbert!
> Still looking for the striked through villagers. Super broke rn though, lol
> I have Goldie!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for these villagers!
> 
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco
> Lolly
> Stitches
> Marshal
> Reneigh
> 
> I do currently have a spot available!!
> 
> I TT regularly, so I will edit this if I have an open spot.


I have reneigh, looking to make a deal?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



YoungBoyTy said:


> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> 
> 
> I have reneigh, looking to make a deal?


Also Diana


----------



## cherrygirl

Kenko said:


> Looking for Marina,Zucker,Fauna and Molly!





faeswick said:


> LF:
> Judy
> Lily
> Bluebear
> Chevre
> Marina
> Stitches
> Rosie
> Sherb





Luckyjanna said:


> LF: Marina
> Merengue


Hey guys if you still want marina I’m selling her atm


----------



## Absentia

Chow or goose....offering NMTs and IGB

Please PM!

HAVE OPEN PLOT


----------



## Goop

Still looking for Lucky for a friend. I have a plot open and ready, just need the bandage puppy.
Willing to trade 30 NMT. I also have 2.5 million bells as well.​


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

TABBY PLEASE.

I'll sell my Kidney! I have been searching everwhere. Please PM ME!

(On a serious note. I'll trade hybrids, bells and NMTs for her. Just pleassse someone trade her!)


----------



## Hay

Hi there!

Im looking for: Whitney and Punchy
Can offer: IGB or NMT (or TBT when it is up!)
Who I have in my town that I can trade for: Kyle & Katt

Thank you!


----------



## pengyou

Still LF: Julian, Lucky, Pietro, Raymond, & Snake
FT: Bells/NMT/Items/Villagers (Fauna*, Rooney)

* Only trading for Raymond


----------



## Miyukki

Miyukki said:


> Looking for: Sydney, Yuka, Stella, Willow
> Can Trade: Claudia, Bella, Marina
> Also can pay with Bells or Nook Mile Tickets
> DM me!


Bump!


----------



## Jassiii

Hello ! 
Looking for:
Wolfgang, Kyle, Vivian, Bob
Can trade:
Rosie, Reneigh, Tank, Croque, and NMTs


----------



## Absentia

LF: Chow or Goose!

Can trade IGB, NMTs or anything on this list:








						Animal Crossing Selling Stuff
					

Sets:  Flashy Kimonos (out of stock) (White/Red/Yellow/Green/Purple/pink)  Victorian Dresses (out of stock) (Red/Yellow/Green/Blue/Dark Blue/White)  Dreamy Dress (In Stock) (Pink/Orange x2/Green x2/Blue x2)  Visual Punk Outfit/Dress/Boots/Wig (Out of stock)  Lace up Dress (in stock) (Pink/Blue/Pu...




					docs.google.com


----------



## cosravet

cosravet said:


> Looking for Eunice, will pay bells for her.



Still looking


----------



## cloverbat

looking for: marshal
offering: bob


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Lopez and KiKi can trade in igb and nmt


----------



## pengyou

pengyou said:


> Still LF: Julian, Lucky, Pietro, Raymond, & Snake
> FT: Bells/NMT/Items/Villagers (Fauna*, Chadder, Angus, Kitty, Sandy)
> 
> * Only trading Fauna for Lucky


got julian :') just looking for lucky, pietro, raymond, and snake nowwww


----------



## Meronpan

Looking for Freya, Derwin, Walt, Yuka, Stitches and Drago. Let me know what youre after


----------



## Capeet

Lf Stitches!

I'll pay 9+ mil IGB or trade Chief, Skye, Vivian or Phoebe. I have an open plot. Please dm!


----------



## d3sushu

Looking for Opal and Ankha and can trade Fauna and Beau


----------



## Ami

Looking for Chief for a friend, trading lots of NMT or IGB


----------



## Viixen

LF a snooty in boxes Alli / Kitty / Olivia / Portia / Purrl / Tiffany or Vivian please


----------



## teakettle

super long shot but LF Raymond or Marshal, willing to trade Julian


----------



## LittleSkitty

LF: Peanut, Lolly, Ankha, Coco, Mitzi and Rosie
I can offer & negotiate with IGB, TBT (When available) or items/hybrids including gold nuggets.
My villagers include Pashmina, Kid Cat and Audie, and I’m willing to trade them if they’re your dreamies!!


----------



## Sakuranbo

Looking for Coco and Reneigh! ;u;
Can offer NMT and hybrids !

 I also have Fuchsia, Zucker, and Lobo that I’m planning on moving out, if anyone’s interested lmk!


----------



## beolnong

Rosch said:


> I'm looking for either:
> - *Rolf*, the Cranky Tiger
> - *Louie*, the Jock Gorilla
> - *Boone*, the Jock Gorilla
> 
> I'd be happy to adopt them. I don't have much with me left (spent my tickets searching for them and no luck). I've got 10 Golden Nuggets.


i have louie!


skylucario said:


> LF someone to save *agnes* for me//trade her
> also might be looking for *dotty* still in case the deal i have w/ someone doesn't go through
> 
> will pay in bells or NMT. i can also trade for villagers in my sig (not butch or marshal)


i have agnes and i can save her for you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



faeswick said:


> LF:
> Judy
> Lily
> Bluebear
> Chevre
> Marina
> Stitches
> Rosie
> Sherb


i have rosie and lily!


----------



## faeswick

beolnong said:


> i have louie!
> 
> i have agnes and i can save her for you!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020
> 
> 
> i have rosie and lily!


would you be willing to trade either for igb? I've used all my NMT.


----------



## beolnong

faeswick said:


> would you be willing to trade either for igb? I've used all my NMT.


yes i was thinking 150k bells each? but im flexible. would you be willing to wait a couple days? im trying not to TT bc i have turnips


----------



## moonford

I am currently searching for this delight, he is my last planned villager (my 9th) and I don't have a lazy villager so I'm kinda hellbent on finding him asap. 

I can offer a mix of NMTs, IGBs, hybrids and recipes that you may not have. 

Just upvote this post or dm me about any offers, thank you.


----------



## faeswick

beolnong said:


> yes i was thinking 150k bells each? but im flexible. would you be willing to wait a couple days? im trying not to TT bc i have turnips


yes! I can do that, and I'd be happy to wait. thank you so much!


----------



## beolnong

faeswick said:


> yes! I can do that, and I'd be happy to wait. thank you so much!


awesome! i will dm you when one of them is in boxes!


----------



## Rosch

beolnong said:


> i have louie!



Edit: Sent you a PM.


----------



## Poohchito

Minene said:


> LF fang , will trade nmt and/or bells



I have Fang in boxes today, whats your offer?


----------



## jreamgardner

LF: judy my last dreamie :c


----------



## Baroque

Managed to find Ribbot reliably, but I’m still looking for Ruby! Can trade NMTs, IGBs and some, uhh, fairly rare items.


----------



## dragami

Looking for *Olaf *the smug anteater!


----------



## kakuzu

LF doc !!! can offer bells or nmt !


----------



## berry-fanta

LF Amelia!! can offer many NMT in return


----------



## arkero

Looking for Fauna, can offer bells!


----------



## Shannon1

I have Victoria moving out tomorrow so i'm looking my dreamies Judy the bear cub or Coco the bunny. I can trade NMT, IGB, or my spare DIY's.

My spare DIY's
cherry-blossom wand
Gold screen wall
classic-library wall
golden dishes
Fruit basket
Garden wagon
outdoor picnic set


----------



## HikkiFan7

Looking for Phoebe, Genji, Skye or Wolfgang, can offer 600,000 bells and 5 NMT.


----------



## MasterJim

Hi! I'm LF Ankha, my best dreamie! I can trade her for 35 NMT and 10M


----------



## Kinter

Looking for Diana and Bruce!


----------



## Jassiii

Hello ! 
Looking for:
Wolfgang, Kyle, Vivian, Bob
Can trade:
Rosie, Reneigh, Tank, gold ore, Bells and NMTs


----------



## shrimplings

*Looking for




*
Raymond the Smug Cat
Offering _1,000_ NMT!

_Anyone who sends me a Raymond auction/sale, and I successfully win it- wins 100 NMT as well! :]_​


----------



## apollono

Looking for Jay


----------



## Absentia

LF Chow or Goose, have an open plot


----------



## jreamgardner

jreamgardner said:


> LF: judy my last dreamie :c


bump ^^


----------



## Dustbird

On behalf of my boyfriend: LF Ankha, Lucky, Coco, Ketchup

Can offer IGB, NMT or Stitches, Pietro or Soleil.


----------



## AFWD

Still looking for Mitzi! Offering IGB and/or NMT,


----------



## spaceapple

Hoping to get Audie or Sherb! Paolo just pinged me today, so I’ll have an open plot on Wednesday. I can’t compete with the incredible amounts of bells or tickets that these two have been going for, but I’m grinding for as many NMT as I can get before Wednesday! I can also offer blue or pink windflowers and black or pink tulips, plus my undying affection.


----------



## MasterJim

Still looking for my dreamie Ankha! Plz don't amiibo-kick her out


----------



## teakettle

teakettle said:


> super long shot but LF Raymond or Marshal, willing to trade Julian



bump! it's not much but I can offer an additional 400k bells and 8 NMT for Raymond


----------



## impishly

lookin for raymond just like everyone else LMAO
i have abt 800 nmt and 2 mill bells on offer for him!


----------



## Absentia

Found Chow :3


----------



## ihave458ducks

LF Cherry! 
I can offer whatever number bells, nmt, gold pieces... Send me a private thread and we can work something out!


----------



## Ronya

LF Bob or Punchy.
I've got Marina Curly Sylvia or Peanut or can give up to 10 Gold Nuggets or a few NMT.


----------



## Jules

LF Lucky, Tabby, and Stinky. Can pay NMT or bells <3


----------



## Rhuenkun

Looking for Dom the Jock Sheep and Whitney the Snooty Wolf
Trading: Amiibo Villagers, some noteworthy ones include: 
- Bob, Fauna, Kyle, Lopez, Bluebear, Bill, Kiki, Octavian, Punchy, Poppy, Flurry, Chief, Bunnie, Muffy, Molly, Tia, Freya, Ketchup 
- Hesitant but I can also offer: Julian, Beau 

PM me if you’re interested~


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

[LF] Olivia, can pay in NMT or IGB


----------



## pengyou

pengyou said:


> Still LF: Julian, Lucky, Pietro, Raymond, & Snake
> FT: Bells/NMT/Items/Villagers (Fauna*, Ankha*, Goose, Rooney)
> 
> * Only trading for Lucky/Raymond



now trading ankha for lucky/raymond as well !!


----------



## lunacymoon

lunacymoon said:


> Lf: Erik, Beau, Bam,  Zell, Diana, Deirdre, Fauna, and Fuschia (so basically just... deer lol)
> 
> Ft: Zucker, Raddle, Katt, Flora, Vivian, Queenie, and Hamlet... I am currently broke as heck so that’s all I have, but I may have more NMT by the start of this week.



Still looking for Beau, Zell, Erik, Deirdre!! . Got more NMT. ^^


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Hamsters Apple or Flurry!  And Penguins Tex or Cube!


----------



## Fye

no longer looking for any villagers


----------



## Joyy

mayormars said:


> *LF:* Lolly, Maple, Raymond, Felicity, Stitches, _Bruce _
> *FT:* Bells, tickets, Pinky, Scoot, Lopez, _Punchy (still unsure about him)_
> 
> Edit: I'm trading Punchy only when I acquire Stitches!


Still LF Felicity?


----------



## pulmona

Looking for Tangy still!


----------



## roseyflora

LF Kyle in boxes, really need him today. Please not through amiibo kick. 
Please PM me I'll make it worth your while thank you.


----------



## Domestic

LF: Savannah and Raymond
Can pay in nook miles tickets, bells, Flora, Fang, or Bob
Thank you!!


----------



## pengyou

Absentia said:


> LF Chow or Goose, have an open plot


i have goose !! are you offering anything for him ?


----------



## Absentia

pengyou said:


> i have goose !! are you offering anything for him ?


I hve to TT a spot for goose since I just got chow but yes PM me I can offer NMTs!


----------



## roundfrog

Looking for Bones or Vivian, can offer art or IGB.


----------



## MasterJim

Antonio will be in boxes tomorrow! I have a auction open here : https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/antonio-in-boxes-tomorrow.497974/

(Also, still looking for Ankha)


----------



## Jassiii

clidinium said:


> hello, i am looking for these villagers! I can offer bells or golden nuggets, and possibly NMT too
> Curt
> Antonio
> Punchy
> Dobie
> Dotty
> Gladys
> Purrl
> Rolf



Sending you a dm regarding Gladys !


----------



## Setosu

I am currently on the hunt for the following villagers. 
Stitches
Lucky
I can offer IGB, NMT, and Golden Nuggets.


----------



## toryno

lf for the ones in my signature (especially hamlet€


----------



## Caverness

LF: Bob, Antonio, Kabuki

In case anyone is interested I have Ed in boxes right now.


----------



## Chloebug44

LF: Judy
FT: over 100 amiibos and a bit of NMT!


----------



## Goop

Looking for Lucky, still, for a friend.
I have a plot available, 30 NMT and about 2.5 mill bells.​


----------



## Mooglet

Looking for Tutu! I have a plot ready and can give NMT!


----------



## LoserMom

*LOOKING FOR: *Mitzi, Maple, Molly, Ellie, Marina, Blanche, & Skye


----------



## kattzy

LF: Raymond

Offering Marshal + Audie or Sherb + 250 tickets


----------



## Absentia

LF GOOSE I HAVE A FREE PLOT!

Offering NMTs/IGB and anything on this list:









						Animal Crossing Selling Stuff
					

Sets:  Flashy Kimonos (out of stock) (White/Red/Yellow/Green/Purple/pink)  Victorian Dresses (out of stock) (Red/Yellow/Green/Blue/Dark Blue/White)  Dreamy Dress (In Stock) (Pink/Orange x2/Green x2/Blue x2)  Visual Punk Outfit/Dress/Boots/Wig (Out of stock)  Lace up Dress (in stock) (Pink/Blue/Pu...




					docs.google.com


----------



## j1119

LF: Pierce // I have an open plot right now!! I can offer 3 Mil bells and 4 NMT!!!


----------



## cinnamonzz

I’m looking for Genji and Rosie!
I can offer a mix of bells, nmts, Rudy, or Bluebear for either


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Punchy and Skye! Can trade Blanche, Ankha, Dom, Vivian, Tammy or Sydney!


----------



## gyakuryona

LF: Genji, Chrissy, Rosie, Felicity, Stitches, or Dotty!

I could offer IGB or NMT (those would have to wait a day) and I also have Ruby and Bunnie I could cycle out naturally as I have their amiibos! I may be willing to trade Julian for one of them as well once I get him in boxes.


----------



## apollono

Looking for Jay, can trade Gayle or IGB/NMT


----------



## Ichiban

looking for any one of these cranky villagers: camofrog, cyd, Kabuki, Rolf, or static! offering up to 50 nmt, PM me if ur interested


----------



## Jessy_Azran

KnifeWaifu said:


> I have Kiki! But might take a while for her to leave my island. I can tell you when she moves if you're interested!


Thank you so much, it's the thought that counts! Unfortunately Kiki is high in demand with Amiibo and it is US $15 on ebay, and the conversion fee for Australia is too much. I think you can get it for AU $12 on etsy, but I'm not sure of buying it, even though heaps of reviewers have said it works.


----------



## Joyy

gyakuryona said:


> LF: Genji, Chrissy, Rosie, Felicity, Stitches, or Dotty!
> 
> I could offer IGB or NMT (those would have to wait a day) and I also have Ruby and Bunnie I could cycle out naturally as I have their amiibos! I may be willing to trade Julian for one of them as well once I get him in boxes.


I have Felicity.


----------



## Ismellpickles

Hello! I'm looking for a few villagers. My dreamies are Coco, Hazel, Diva, and Baabara. I am willing to offer igb/nmt/my current villagers when they move out. Thank you!


----------



## hisoru

Looking for Audie! 

I have about 50 nmt to trade and access to a majority of amiibo villagers to trade if that’s not enough. Please dm me!


----------



## Cassichu

LF: Bunnie 
Please DM me with what you're looking for or if you're willing to give her away! ;;


----------



## sunflowerparade

Found!


----------



## R0aldThePenguin

LF Raymond

Offering Judy or Audie.


----------



## Hay

Jassiii said:


> Hello !
> Looking for:
> Wolfgang, Kyle, Vivian, Bob
> Can trade:
> Rosie, Reneigh, Tank, gold ore, Bells and NMTs


Sent a PM about Kyle 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



roseyflora said:


> LF Kyle in boxes, really need him today. Please not through amiibo kick.
> Please PM me I'll make it worth your while thank you.


Sending a PM about Kyle!


----------



## vgmerkis

LF:,* Lopez*, *Zell*, or *Phil*

Can offer NMT/Bells


----------



## Absentia

__





						Selling - SOLD
					

Take him !!! I need his plot!!! offer NMTs or Bells!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

LF: chelsea + diana + raymond + lucky + diana


----------



## cherrygirl

internetpr1nc3ss said:


> LF: chelsea + diana + raymond + lucky + diana


I don’t think Chelsea’s in this game


----------



## eladisland

ME LOOKIE FOR COOKIE (Chief also, thank you for reading)


----------



## Terrabull

Still looking for Pekoe, someone said they'd trade her but backed out.


----------



## Jassiii

Hello ! 
Looking for:
Wolfgang, Kyle, Vivian, Bob and Blanche
Can trade:
Rosie, Reneigh, Tank, Gladys gold ore, Bells and NMTs


----------



## trickyfox

xjeffreyhutto said:


> Hi there! I'm desperate for Ketchup, an absolute dream villager! Also looking for Apple and Marshal! Can pay tons of NMT and Bells, as well as a pretty big catalog I can help you catalog with! Just let me know and we can work something out : ) Have a great day!





ems said:


> LF: Apple, Marshal, Rex and Blaire!





Quack said:


> Looking for Beau, Fauna, Apple and Hamphrey!
> 
> Let me know your price!





healingwind said:


> Want to add some details...
> LF:
> Bones - 500k bells, 5 nmt
> Klaus - 300k igb 5 nmt
> Blaire - 100k igb
> Flurry/ Apple - 100k igb
> 
> Villagers I'm willing to give away: Fauna, Scoot, Fuchsia, Rasher; Hans, Annalise, Marina





dindinisawr said:


> LF Hamphrey, Graham and Apple!





Jokesie said:


> LF: Hamsters Apple or Flurry!  And Penguins Tex or Cube!


Hello, I currently have Apple in boxes on my thread here!


----------



## merbearrawr

LF: JUDY

FT: FANG, STITCHES, FRANCINE, MARSHAL, ROSIE, DIANA, FAUNA, PUNCHY, ETC.

Hi guys! My brother's birthday is in 3 days and I'm desperately looking for Judy to give him. I have lots of amiibo cards of villagers, or I can offer you bells or NMT. If you have any of these villagers and want any other villagers than the ones Iisted, message or comment! I may have the one you're looking for . Please help!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LF Pango, Cousteau, and Sydney! I have an open plot so if anyone has any of these villagers up for grabs please lmk!


----------



## shendere

LF Skye, Bob, Dobie, Judy, Sherb, Rudy, Kiki ;n;


----------



## heyitshei

LF for rolf
FT bells


----------



## Hoosker

Forever looking for Audie- the villager I saw before release and instantly fell in love with!

I had a trade set up for her, and even cleared a plot to get it all started but I'm pretty sure I got ghosted 
So I'll throw this out here anyways! I can offer some NMT, IGB, items, some villagers, my firstborn child, whatever I can scrape together! haha In the meantime I'll be island hunting for her.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MTurtle

DaisyFan said:


> Bump! Now I have one space available.





Jokesie said:


> LF: Hamsters Apple or Flurry!  And Penguins Tex or Cube!


I have Tex moving out tomorrow.
Please see my thread here: Tex the Smug Penguin


----------



## turnbased

Currently seeking Moose! offering 2,000,000 bells to anyone who may have him ready to go ;v;


----------



## Hay

Hay said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Im looking for: Whitney and Punchy
> Can offer: IGB or NMT (or TBT when it is up!)
> 
> Thank you!


No longer looking for Whitney


----------



## mayormars

Joyy said:


> Still LF Felicity?


Yess!


----------



## Bostian

LF Reneigh! Offering bells or NMT. Last dreamie!


----------



## gamerdiji

Looking For: Vivian, Butch, Raymond and Bunnie


----------



## Ghost

LF Goldie, Bunnie, and Fang

FT: nmt (and TBT when it's back up!).


----------



## mugi

looking for melba, stella and eunice


----------



## Arithmophobia17

dragami said:


> Looking for *Olaf *the smug anteater!


if you're still looking for olaf, he just asked to move and should be in boxes tomorrow  i'm going to post a thread about it but if you're still interested let me know


----------



## Absentia

Casually looking for Cherry but not in a rush


----------



## Proph

Still looking for my best girl Peanut! Offering ~10 NMT, but open for negotiation!
I have someone moving out of my village tomorrow so I'll have space for her if you have her in boxes!


----------



## tylon1

LF: Coco and Marshall, willing to pay 40 NMT + each!


----------



## Beedubz

I know he's not popular but I am looking for my homie from Wild World, Gruff the goat. Shoot me a PM if you're trying to get rid of him and we can negotiate.


----------



## projectx1991

Desperately looking for Reneigh! Been looking for weeks but no luck, message me if you have her.


----------



## babibunni

LF Cookie! IGB bells, pls DM me


----------



## RomiNikochka

seekingfires said:


> Looking for Maddie the dog! I can trade any of the following plus many more (I collect amiibos and can naturally move them out!)
> 
> Marshal
> Lolly
> Beau
> Marina
> Zucker
> Lucky
> Ahnka
> Fang
> Dobie
> Bea
> Coco
> etc. ! PM me if you have Maddie to offer and you're curious if I have any other villagers in exchange!





Andilie said:


> Looking for Cheri, Maddie, Ellie or Poppy! I can offer IGB!





Lavamaize said:


> Looking for Butch, Maddie, or Willow! PM me if interested!



Hey, if any of you is still interested in Maddie she's naturally moving out of my island, check my thread: "Maddie moving out" !


----------



## Persephione

LF Chief, Sherb or Lucky offering Stitches!


----------



## pengyou

pengyou said:


> Still LF: Julian, Lucky, Pietro, Raymond, & Snake
> FT: Bells/NMT/Items/Villagers (Fauna*, Ankha*, Rooney)
> 
> * Only trading for Lucky/Raymond



_got pietro !! looking for my last 3 now : )_


----------



## ridley346

[LF] marshal [FT] 1.2 million bells


----------



## Bigoxygen22477

[LF] Octavian or Zucker [FT] NMT or Bells


----------



## hopeless408

[LF] Dobie & Judy [FT] Bells & NMT... please contact with reasonable offers


----------



## MasterJim

Looking for Marina! FT bells and 5 NMT! (Also have Antonio in boxes ^^)


----------



## comapix

Looking to trade Merengue, Sherb, Fuschia, Pietro, and Filbert!! Lmk offers~


----------



## Euletta

does anyone have merry, gayle, or shari in boxes? i can offer nmt. ❤​


----------



## birdsquad

Looking for Ketchup! I have Ankha, Pheobe and Bangle up for trade (or possibly Freya if that seals the deal)


----------



## DewDrops

LF: Dobie and Peck
FT: Sheldon and Derwin

LF for a friend: Hanzel

Please pm me an offer if you have one of the LF above available!


----------



## Persephione

Trading Julian, looking for Chief or Marshal or maybe NMTs, please PM me!


----------



## lunapalooza

Looking for Raymond, Lolly and Erik. 
PM me  
FT: Charlise, Flip, Jacques, Winnie, Melba, Tom, Goldie


----------



## Whatarecats

healingwind said:


> Want to add some details...
> LF:
> Bones - 500k bells, 5 nmt
> Klaus - 300k igb 5 nmt
> Blaire - 100k igb
> Flurry/ Apple - 100k igb
> 
> Villagers I'm willing to give away: Fauna, Scoot, Fuchsia, Rasher; Hans, Annalise, Marina



Hi! I have bones and he's going to be in boxes tomorrow 

Edit: Sold


----------



## apollono

Euletta said:


> does anyone have merry, gayle, or shari in boxes? i can offer nmt. ❤​



I have Gayle in boxes later today! https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/bam-gayle.498133/#post-8683767


----------



## roundfrog

roundfrog said:


> Looking for Bones or Vivian, can offer art or IGB.


----------



## xPeachxPandax

Looking for either of these villagers:
Claudia
Pinky
Marina
Peanut
Flora
Tabby
Ankha 
Mitzi
Keke
Olivia

Can pay nmt, bells, gold ores. And some cherry blossom items


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Looking for Fang!! I can offer up to 3m bells and I can throw in some nmt as well. Please pm me if you have him


----------



## Benjisora

LF Marshal ! I can do quite the sum of bells, or NMTs ! Let me know in DMs if there could be a deal~


----------



## pidddlesworth

esvk said:


> i don’t have any of these villagers but how many nmt for cherry?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020


Late, but if you're still interested, how does 20 NMT sound?


----------



## Kailah

Looking for Judy! I have bells and NMT


----------



## BeanScribbles

LF Chrissy, Marshal, Sherb. Can offer art and bells


----------



## Hella

turnbased said:


> Currently seeking Moose! offering 2,000,000 bells to anyone who may have him ready to go ;v;



I mean, he's not in boxes and I don't TT, but I do want him out and is it ok if I message you when he decides to move if you don't have him yet? He's kind of a...niche villager and the forums aren't really flooded with him. I hope I didn't get your hopes up immediately I just wanna know I can throw you a bone whenever he moves out if you don't have him by that time!


----------



## merbearrawr

LOOKING FOR: JUDY. FOR TRADE: see text!!


I have a bunch of popular villagers' amiibo cards - Francine, 
Marshal, 
Punchy, 
Fang, 
Coco, 
Stitches, 
Flurry, 
Rosie, 
Diana, 
Fauna, 
etc. 
I'm ONLY looking for Judy right now BECAUSE my brother's birthday is in 2 days, he's been looking for Judy everywhere and I really want to gift her to him! I can trade you any villager (if you didn't see the one you want, comment or message me!), bells, multiple villagers, you name it!! You can even resell my villagers for a profit. 
Help a desperate girl out please  if you have Judy, let's make a deal!


----------



## mugi

lf melba and stella


----------



## Saikaman

FT: Cyd, Kabuki, Ankha, Marshal, Apollo, Ribbot.

Edit: also Clay and Bree.

No longer needing Tickets, just large amounts of bells and town exclusive items (colour variants etc.) And flowers.


----------



## honeyislands

Looking for Lucky the dog! I’ve got NMT and IGB to offer! Just lemme know how much you were looking to get for him and we can go from there :^)


----------



## Mooglet

Looking for Tutu! I can offer NMT or anything in my nook mile store (just ask what u want and I can tell u what variants I have)


----------



## mareeeeeah

looking for Fauna!!! willing to do just about anything (that i can physically afford) so pls dm me!!


----------



## punbun

friend is looking for chief or fang! offering bob


----------



## infamant

FT: Elvis is in boxes right now
LF: Pietro or any offers


----------



## apollono

lunacymoon said:


> Still looking. Got more NMT. ^^


Still looking for Bam?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Pandacor123 said:


> FT - Merengue, Stitches, Ruby, Spike, Cobb, Deirdre, Goose, Friga, Hornsby, and possibly Rosie and Goldie
> 
> LF - Bam please!!



still looking for bam?


----------



## orchidswhite

Looking for Genji!  FT: NMT, Bells, Freya, Marina, Chief, Maple, Carmen


----------



## LexifromBlessed

Looking for Erik and Stinky! I love these boys.
Also the long shot Stitches <3


----------



## WolfyMx

Looking for any wolf villager! PM if you have someone!

If you have any Wolfy in boxes, ill adopt it~
Or if you want something in exchange, tell me your prince, (bells, furniture nmt, etc)

Thanks!


----------



## ridley346

looking for Marshal

For trade  2 million bells an outdoor picnic set a blossom viewing, lantern, cherry blossom, flooring, sakura wood flooring, a cherry blossom umbrella,  and shep the dog


----------



## doompants

Still [LF] Elmer and/or Nibbles. I can offer in-game Bells!

Please DM me if interested!


----------



## roundfrog

roundfrog said:


> Looking for Bones or Vivian, can offer art or IGB.


----------



## ilariaTH

LF: Raymond, i'm willing to offer 1m bells and 20+ nook miles tickets!!


----------



## Doctor1123

Looking for Kid Cat! I don't have much to trade rn but it'd mean a lot to me to get him on my island. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sej

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/zell-has-asked-to-leave.507226/ currently selling zell for anyone that wants him!


----------



## JMar

LF Cranston! I only have bells to offer, along with most cherry blossom items. - DM if interested.


----------



## peratney

LF: bam! i can trade bob or drago


----------



## deadpool-rabp

Mikon said:


> Willing to give tbt for these dreamies of mines because I'm too poor to actually get nook miles and bells...so if anyone has a kind heart please help a girl out qq. It should be in my signature the babies I'm looking for. Thank you for your time


Is Reneigh Bold because you want her or because you already got her? I got a Reneigh in boxes right now if youre' still looking for her


----------



## faeswick

faeswick said:


> LF:
> Judy
> Lily
> Bluebear
> Chevre
> Marina
> Stitches
> Rosie
> Sherb


Updated dreamie list


----------



## deadpool-rabp

LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for these villagers!
> 
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco
> Lolly
> Stitches
> Marshal
> Reneigh
> 
> I don't currently have a spot available.
> 
> I TT regularly, so I will edit this if I have an open spot.


I gt a reneigh in boxes in my island right now


----------



## Freddie

Looking for *Whitney, *Vivian, or Dobie!
I can pay NMT for them


----------



## Annettes

looking for *judy*, offering *marshal *or* zucker! *pm me if you’re interested.


----------



## hisoru

found ♡


----------



## Ronya

Rory asked to leave right now. https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/rory-the-lion.507340/
LF any Cat Lion Tiger


----------



## MegaNymphia

I traded Punchy for Kyle shortly after this post was made. Thx everyone!

- - - - - -

Looking for Kyle!

I have Apple, Octavian, Blair, and Punchy in my town and am more than willing to get one or two of them into boxes to trade for him


----------



## himemiya

hi im back again!!!
LF: judy, dom, and fang
FT: marina, or simply NMT/IGB.
thanks!! ♡


----------



## Chloebug44

If anyone wants hazel I have a quick auction going she’s currently at 3 NMT!


----------



## sleepylegosi

*LF*: Julian
Offering Nmt! dont amiibo-kick him


----------



## elce

LF: *Apollo*, Tiffany, and Rodeo

Offering: NMT

**Getting Apollo is my top priority, please let me know if you have him in boxes ASAP! Also, I'm only interested in buying villagers who have asked to move out naturally (no villagers forced out via campsite/Amiibo), so please keep that in mind. Thank you!


----------



## merbearrawr

LOOKING FOR: JUDY. FOR TRADE: see text!!


I have a bunch of popular villagers' amiibo cards - Francine,
Marshal,
Punchy,
Fang,
Coco,
Stitches,
Flurry,
Rosie,
Diana,
Fauna,
etc.
I'm ONLY looking for Judy right now BECAUSE my brother's birthday is in 2 days, he's been looking for Judy everywhere and I really want to gift her to him! I can trade you any villager (if you didn't see the one you want, comment or message me!), bells, multiple villagers, you name it!! You can even resell my villagers for a profit.
Help a desperate girl out please  if you have Judy, let's make a deal!


----------



## infamant

Pietro is a fav of mine and I'll have an empty house tomorrow, will anyone have him in boxes tomorrow?


----------



## Pearls

looking for any of my dreamies!

goldie
punchy
marshal
fang
zell
lobo

can offer freya (moving out!!) beau or ellie 
and can also scan in ankha, diana, Kyle, molly


----------



## Hoosker

Hoosker said:


> Forever looking for Audie- the villager I saw before release and instantly fell in love with!
> 
> I had a trade set up for her, and even cleared a plot to get it all started but I'm pretty sure I got ghosted
> So I'll throw this out here anyways! I can offer some NMT, IGB, items, some villagers, my firstborn child, whatever I can scrape together! haha In the meantime I'll be island hunting for her.
> Good luck to everyone!



No longer looking for Audie!! 
Lowkey glad that person ghosted on our trade (although I would have appreciated a message saying the trade was off lol). Some kind soul let me have her for a bargain!
I am so excited! Wishing you all luck in your hunt for dreamies!


----------



## radioloves

LF: Ruby, Pippy or Flora! I have a few orange, pink hybrids and some NMT. Sorry I don't have much to offer right now.


----------



## hotdiggitydarn

currently looking for beau!! already have an open plot!! will trade bells


----------



## Squooshi

I'm looking for Judy! 

Diana wants to move out. I also have Marina, Merengue, and Marshal in my island if you want to trade for Judy.  Please msg me!


----------



## kumamon

still looking for *poppy* or *bluebear*! have an open plot, offering nmt and have some hybrids if that's of interest


----------



## MochiACNL

MochiACNL said:


> LF Punchy and Skye! Can trade Blanche, Ankha, Dom, Vivian, Tammy or Sydney!


Bump!


----------



## Arithmophobia17

exhaustedmon said:


> Looking for Gayle, Pietro, or Rocket! Can use IGB and NMT*(preferred method).
> I have Walt and Rodney if someone would like to trade


i have rocket on my island currently, she hasn't asked to move yet and it may be a while but i can let you know when she asks if you're still interested?


----------



## Bigoxygen22477

LF: Zucker, Raymond, or Octavian
Getting rid of Piper and Lionel 
PM if interested


----------



## Holla

FriendsWithFauna said:


> LF: Soliel, Biskit, Wolfgang, Phoebe, Pinky, and Henry.
> I have Dom, Savanah, Wade, Mira, Lucha, Sylvia, and Octavian





HikkiFan7 said:


> Looking for Phoebe, Genji, Skye or Wolfgang, can offer 600,000 bells and 5 NMT.



I have Phoebe moving out tomorrow. Check my thread via this link if you’re interested:





__





						Selling - Adopted!
					

Phoebe the Uchi Ostrich is moving out today (April 15th)!    She has chosen to move out naturally (I don’t own any amiibo and haven’t had a camper visit in ages).  I’m interested in NMT and/or IGB. A combination of the two would actually be ideal. Not looking for a ton even just 1 or 2 NMTs and...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## nohxgrey

Looking for Fauna!! Diana, too, but Fauna is my first choice! Neighbors I have to trade are Tybalt, Bones, Monty, Curlos, And Sprinkles. Would also trade for bells or something else

I hope this is an actual new post and not a reply to someone. Forgive me I am new!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



faeswick said:


> Updated dreamie list


Who do you have?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Still looking for Sydney, Cousteau, and Pango! <3


----------



## Rosch

Looking for *Rolf* or *Punchy* already in boxes today.
I only have 10 NMT left. Been searching in islands but no luck.


----------



## rachel7d

*LF:* *Stitches & O'Hare*. I can offer IGB, I don't have very many NMT but I can negotiate.


----------



## tasoku

LF: Fang and Bluebear.
FT: 20 nook mile tickets for each.

Cycling through villagers right now to get nmt. Audie is available for 100 NMT or 50 NMT with star frags (need all) if anyone wants her.


----------



## Jokesie

Newer NH player Looking For: Diva, Prince or Henry(frogs), Cube, Wade, or Sprinkle(Penguins), Flurry(hamster), Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits), Flora(ostrich), or Ketchup(duck)!
Have plot ready, will only be taking 3 total (1 frog and 1 peppy at least).   Don't have much I can offer in return since I just started but, I can offer a Nook Miles ticket or even Boots the Alligator when he decides to move out. Not active on here enough to do auctions so please only immediate offers


----------



## Jeleta

LF Cat Villager Givaway just trying to fill my 10th plot and ran out of bells to buy tickets and tickets looking so can’t offer much -_-


----------



## Danthapokeman

Looking for BOOMER !!!


----------



## Charizard694

nikiofclow said:


> still looking!! i have an empty plot please help me fill it >_<



I have Hopkins in campsite now

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



stormyxcloud said:


> *Hellooo! I'm looking for:*
> 
> *View attachment 235169 Kabuki View attachment 235168
> 
> View attachment 235173 Vesta View attachment 235172
> 
> View attachment 235177 Ursala View attachment 235175
> 
> View attachment 235178 Hopkins View attachment 235179*
> 
> I will pay bells or NMT for them! I also have hybrids
> ꒰ ^ᆺ^ ꒱​



I have Hopkins in campsite now


----------



## Roscoes

Filbert in boxes, don’t need anything, he’s leaving tonight if you wanna come get him.


----------



## Bigoxygen22477

Anyone selling Raymond? I'll pay 6-7 mil for him.


----------



## Kenko

Looking for judy, i can pay in NMT and bells


----------



## Cutesy

Looking for Bam the deer!


----------



## vtrosa

I'm looking for curt, if someone has it and doesn't like it, we could make an exchange


----------



## Jeleta

Trying to finish cat village XD managed to make 5 tickets


----------



## faeswick

nohxgrey said:


> Looking for Fauna!! Diana, too, but Fauna is my first choice! Neighbors I have to trade are Tybalt, Bones, Monty, Curlos, And Sprinkles. Would also trade for bells or something else
> 
> I hope this is an actual new post and not a reply to someone. Forgive me I am new!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> 
> 
> Who do you have?


I have Lily, Stitches, Merengue, Dom, and Chevre now. I have a reserve on Marina, Bluebear, and Rosie. So I need Sherb and Judy!


----------



## brangein

Hiii quite new to the game, can offer 10-15 NMT, will love to have Marinaaaaaa, but thinks Stitches and Merengue are equally cute!

Just opened new plot (after getting Olaf at campsite...sigh....)

Lucky and Raymond are my ultimate dreamies but I think I'll never be able to afford them 

Thx in advance!


----------



## Guero101

Still looking for Sly and Boots to complete my alligator island!


----------



## Jassiii

Hello ! 
Looking for:
Wolfgang, Kyle, Bob and Blanche
Can trade:
Rosie, Reneigh, Tank, And Mathilda gold ore, Bells and NMTs


----------



## lunacymoon

Lf: Beau, Zell, Deirdre, Fuchsia (the last ones I need for my deer island)

Ft: NMT ^^

Edit: I literally just need Beau... I won’t be able to trade for a little while until I can free another plot but I can give as much NMT desired within reason


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Hi everyone! My dreamies are Bunnie, Mint, Cookie, Jeremiah, Cherry, Raymond, Flurry, Tom, Roald, and Bob. I'm willing to pay IGB, Nook Miles Tickets, or services for them. I studied graphic design in university, so if you'd like me to take a crack at making a signature for you, I can! (I need to update my own haha)


----------



## elce

elce said:


> LF: *Apollo*, Tiffany, and Rodeo
> 
> Offering: NMT
> 
> **Getting Apollo is my top priority, please let me know if you have him in boxes ASAP! Also, I'm only interested in buying villagers who have asked to move out naturally (no villagers forced out via campsite/Amiibo), so please keep that in mind. Thank you!


bump


----------



## Rosch

Rosch said:


> Looking for *Rolf* or *Punchy* already in boxes today.
> I only have 10 NMT left. Been searching in islands but no luck.



Updating. *Rolf, Punchy, Rudy *or* Bob*. I need one of these kitties in my life.

EDIT: Will be risking my chances at the islands with my last few tickets instead.


----------



## stonedotter

LF Lily the normal frog


----------



## Danthapokeman

Danthapokeman said:


> Looking for BOOMER !!!


Boomp


----------



## mugi

lf melba and stella


----------



## pengyou

pengyou said:


> Still LF: Julian, Lucky, Pietro, Raymond, & Snake
> FT: Bells/NMT/Items/Villagers (Fauna*, Rooney)
> 
> * Only trading for Raymond


got lucky... now its just... _raymond_ (lol) and snake.. and _raymond_


----------



## FishWand

FieryFetus said:


> LF Scoot, Bob, Eugene, Cherry, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal
> 
> Definitely know for sure I can't afford the last two but yeah


I have eugene in boxes rn :3


----------



## MsPancake

LF: Audie, Julian, Sherb, Zucker, and Fang!


----------



## FishWand

Hectical said:


> Looking for these villagers* (listed in order of priority!)*: Eugene, Antonio, Marina, Ribbot
> 
> I can offer up to 3 NMT or any amount of IGB.


What would you offer for eugene??


----------



## Cutesy

tasoku said:


> LF: Fang and Bluebear.
> FT: 20 nook mile tickets for each.
> 
> Cycling through villagers right now to get nmt. Chief is available for 15 nmt if anyone wants him.


Hi! Just wondering if Chief is still available?


----------



## Danthapokeman

pengyou said:


> got lucky... now its just... _raymond_ (lol) and snake.. and _raymond_


How many nmt for snake? I have him


----------



## pengyou

Danthapokeman said:


> How many nmt for snake? I have him


im probably gonna wait on him until i get raymond cus im scared id have to kick two villagers out if im doing a raymond trade and i dont have the space for that if snakes my ninth, but ill let you know once i get raymond


----------



## Litos

hello i’m looking for Merengue! must be in boxes i’ll give 20 NMT even up to 25!


----------



## tinycarrots

I'm looking for Dotty!!


----------



## Slothful

Looking for Jacques! (Also Dobie and Raymond, but mainly Jacques!!)


----------



## kelsofthenight

Hi! Looking for Bunnie please! I have an open plot available tonight to move her in ASAP!


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Looking for: Agnes (non-starter home if that carries over), Del, Poppy, Amelia, Willow, Wade, Raymond, Phil

I dont time travel really or abuse glitches.. So I don't have any insance amoung of bells, nook miles tickets, or DIYs so I guess I have to look for giveaways.

Although, I do have the following for trades:
Olaf (god please leave), Murphy, Pashmina, Iggly, Roscoe, Norm, Pudge


----------



## lolnopesaway

looking for literally any deer villager
*beau* is my top priority, second top is *fuschia*


----------



## Mldnightx

I’m willing to trade Audie, gold nuggets, bells (but I don’t have 1m+ bells ), fruits, and more for Raymond.


----------



## macdewhacko

LF Bonbon & Fuchsia & Caroline!
FT I can offer up to 1 million bells or trade for Francine, Chrissy, Ankha, Marshal, or Beau!


----------



## trickyfox

turnbased said:


> Currently seeking Moose! offering 2,000,000 bells to anyone who may have him ready to go ;v;


I have Moose currently in boxes for the next hour ^^


----------



## Mink777

Looking for Walker atm. Can trade igb.


----------



## Matangi

looking for cookie! can offer NMTs/star fragments!


----------



## akimaki

Finally decided who I want to be on my island today!
I'm looking for Hans, **Bea (plz shes so cute), Rolf, Coco and Whitney :')
I have igb to offer ;p


----------



## wALEX

Hi Guys, looking for Monkey's Villagers! (I've Nana & Monty)

Marina, Octavian and Zucker <3


----------



## comapix

elce said:


> LF: *Apollo*, Tiffany, and Rodeo
> 
> Offering: NMT
> 
> **Getting Apollo is my top priority, please let me know if you have him in boxes ASAP! Also, I'm only interested in buying villagers who have asked to move out naturally (no villagers forced out via campsite/Amiibo), so please keep that in mind. Thank you!


I currently have Apollo in boxes! No one has bid for him yet on my post~


----------



## Absentia

LF Cherry!! can pay in IGB and NMTs!!! + anything on this list:









						Animal Crossing Selling Stuff
					

Sets:  Flashy Kimonos (out of stock) (White/Red/Yellow/Green/Purple/pink)  Victorian Dresses (out of stock) (Red/Yellow/Green/Blue/Dark Blue/White)  Dreamy Dress (In Stock) (Pink/Orange x2/Green x2/Blue x2)  Visual Punk Outfit/Dress/Boots/Wig (Out of stock)  Lace up Dress (in stock) (Pink/Blue/Pu...




					docs.google.com


----------



## trickyfox

tofsu said:


> looking for snake the ninja bun bun ; ; offering IGB and NMT for him! i also have hybrid roses and windflowers if you're interested





voltairenism said:


> Looking for Snake, Ankha and Tom!





pengyou said:


> Still LF: Julian, Lucky, Pietro, Raymond, & Snake
> FT: Bells/NMT/Items/Villagers (Fauna*, Rooney)
> 
> * Only trading for Raymond


Hello! I have Snake in boxes atm in my thread here!


----------



## Victiini59

Looking for Frita and Ursala 
I have NMT


----------



## nyanicat

Looking for Raymond! Have Marina for trade!


----------



## Hayze

LF: Rolf and Punchy! PM.


----------



## Katattacc

Looking for Kiki, Punchy, Lolly!

offering Zucker


----------



## faeswick

MsPancake said:


> LF: Audie, Julian, Sherb, Zucker, and Fang!


I have Julian. How much are you willing to offer in NMT?


----------



## Sherb-et

LF Sherb, Fang, and Genji!
Offering Muffy, O'hare, Dom, and Tom. + 1mil bells


----------



## MochiACNL

Still LF Punchy and Skye! Can trade Blanche, Ankha, Dom, Vivian, Tammy or Sydney!


----------



## projectx1991

Looking for Reneigh. Finally can move her in! Tried before but had too many villagers but today one moved out.

Can offer in game bells or nook miles tokens (up to six). Please PM me.


----------



## ChiiSena542

Reneigh!!


----------



## spaceapple

Trying to find Audie or Sherb TODAY! I can offer TBT, NMT (currently have 30, will be getting more throughout the day), and hybrid flowers. I don’t time travel, so today is my chance for one of these guys. Please pm if you can help me out!


----------



## caiia

LF Lolly!! Willing to part with IGB, NMT or a combination of both please!


----------



## DariaKND

Pudge in boxes!
Lf: 5nmt


----------



## Jokesie

Newer NH player Looking For: Diva, Prince or Henry(frogs), Cube, Wade, or Sprinkle(Penguins), Flurry(hamster), Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits), Flora(ostrich), or Ketchup(duck)!
Have plot ready, will only be taking 3 total (1 frog and 1 peppy at least).  Don't have much I can offer in return since I just started but, I can offer a Nook Miles ticket or even Boots the Alligator when he decides to move out. Not active on here enough to do auctions so please only immediate offers


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Looking for Olivia or Ankha. Can do a mix of tickets, IGB or Celeste furniture


----------



## Lyraa

Looking to purchase Lucky! I have some NMT to offer, please DM me with your price. Rex has just asked to move so I’ll be ready to take Lucky in a couple of days. c:


----------



## mayormars

mayormars said:


> *LF:* Raymond, Bruce, some jock (Genji, Bill?) (not my priority)
> *FT:* Bells, tickets, Pinky, Punchy (for either Raymond or tickets)


Edited but still looking ~


----------



## Absentia

Looking for Cherry!! 

Can TT a spot immediately

Offering IGB + NMTs + listed items (anything):









						Animal Crossing Selling Stuff
					

Sets:  Flashy Kimonos (out of stock) (White/Red/Yellow/Green/Purple/pink)  Victorian Dresses (out of stock) (Red/Yellow/Green/Blue/Dark Blue/White)  Dreamy Dress (In Stock) (Pink/Orange x2/Green x2/Blue x2)  Visual Punk Outfit/Dress/Boots/Wig (Out of stock)  Lace up Dress (in stock) (Pink/Blue/Pu...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Nayu

*LF: *Raymond, Fang, Whitney and Vivian
*FT:* Ankha, Chief, Skye (I might consider Apollo, Flurry and Lily) 

I don't have many NMT yet (I can buy 6 atm), but I can also offer IGB


----------



## Cheesport_unlimited

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Currently looking for Rowan,  Vladimir or Gabi. Will offer Nook miles tickets or in game bells. PM me please


I’ve got Rowan, he’s not in Boxes but he can be


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Cheesport_unlimited said:


> I’ve got Rowan, he’s not in Boxes but he can be



Sorry I'm no longer lurking for Rowan, thank you for letting me know anyway


----------



## Mink777

Looking for Biskit, Bones, Walker, Goldie, and Daisy. Can offer IGB.


----------



## its-nymphadora

I'm looking for Kiki, Flurry, Leopold, Bree, Yuka or Tammy please! I have IGB or NMT to trade for them and a spot open today!


----------



## zammey12

Edit: No longer searching.


----------



## Kenko

Looking for Marshal and Judy


----------



## melletan

Saikaman said:


> FT: Cyd, Kabuki, Ankha, Marshal, Apollo, Ribbot.
> 
> Edit: also Clay and Bree.
> 
> No longer needing Tickets, just large amounts of bells and town exclusive items (colour variants etc.) And flowers.





tasoku said:


> LF: Fang and Bluebear.
> FT: 20 nook mile tickets for each.
> 
> Cycling through villagers right now to get nmt. Chief is available for 15 nmt if anyone wants him.


will inform you if bluebear will be in boxes


----------



## Sanaki

Looking for: 

Wolfgang, Beau, Bea.


----------



## merbearrawr

LOOKING FOR: JUDY. FOR TRADE: see text!!


I have a bunch of popular villagers' amiibo cards - Francine,
Marshal,
Punchy,
Fang,
Coco,
Stitches,
Flurry,
Rosie,
Diana,
Fauna,
etc.
I'm ONLY looking for Judy right now BECAUSE my brother's birthday is TOMORROW, he's been looking for Judy everywhere and I really want to gift her to him! I can trade you any villager (if you didn't see the one you want, comment or message me!), bells, multiple villagers, you name it!! You can even resell my villagers for a profit.
Help a desperate girl out please  if you have Judy, let's make a deal!


----------



## comapix

MsPancake said:


> LF: Audie, Julian, Sherb, Zucker, and Fang!


Currently have Sherb in boxes!! Refer to my post in new neighborhood network!!


----------



## Maddie.Summers

LF any of my dream villagers below but especially Zell, Curt, Teddy, and Agnes!!


----------



## PutridMoldyman

Looking for: Ankha, Cherry, Kiki

Peck is movin out today and I have amiibo cards of Goldie, Rosie, and Stitches


----------



## HikkiFan7

LF: Genji, Phoebe, Skye or Wolfgang FT: 700,000 bells and 11 NMT


----------



## Darkwing

LF: Roscoe, Cyd, Eunice, Aurora, Cube, Lucky, Punchy, and Shep. If you have them in boxes today, that’s a huge plus!! Can do NMTs, IGB, hybrids, or a combination of any of those. (My offer varies per villager, and will be based on the new tier list, thanks!)


----------



## comapix

*Sherb is currently available!!*


----------



## mugi

lf melba and stella ^^


----------



## clidinium

looking for curt!! i can offer NMT and bells, and DIY services 
if he's in boxes it'd be great, as i have an open plot rn!


----------



## Zajindo

Looking for Cyd! Can offer NMT or Bells Got him!


----------



## punbun

lf kyle, wolfgang or chief for a friend! can offer nmt for any of them


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Still lookin for the bois in my sig lol


Pls someone help my bbys come home


----------



## mayor lisa

Looking for Bones or Harry


----------



## cinnamonzz

Looking for Genji!

was so close to getting him, but I got the prompt to move him in twice. Decided not to go thru with it since that’s a sign of the villager glitch. 

please let me know if you have him and whatever you want!


----------



## lunacymoon

lunacymoon said:


> Lf: Beau, Zell, Deirdre, Fuchsia (the last ones I need for my deer island)
> 
> Ft: NMT ^^
> 
> Edit: I literally just need Beau... I won’t be able to trade for a little while until I can free another plot but I can give as much NMT desired within reason



Edited ^^


----------



## Sequitur

LF: Dom, Marshal, Cookie, Pietro (In order of priority)
Ft: Bells, NMT within reason, Deirdre, Gayle


----------



## 8bitkokoro

[LF] Francine or Agnes!

can trade for NMT/bells!


----------



## projectx1991

Looking for Reneigh if anyone is willing to PM me can offer NMT or IGB.


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for lobo. Offering nmt and bells.


----------



## elce

LF: Tiffany and Sprinkles
Offering: NMT


----------



## Freiteez

I’m looking for Julia. I’ll offer a bunch of bells if anyone has her in boxes


----------



## Captain-Cake

Gonna Join the banwagon here and say that I'm looking for Raymond! I can do (lots) of NMT ! <3 Thanks!


----------



## tasoku

melletan said:


> will inform you if bluebear will be in boxes



Thank you so much!


----------



## Taterlord

I'm looking for Whitney! I can offer 20 NMT!


----------



## moo_nieu

Looking for Flurry :3


----------



## Zervais

Looking For: Sherb

Can offer up to 20nmt and any villager except the new ones. I have all amiibos and can give any villager away which has an amiibo. Please help me find Sherb! He’s my one Dreamie.


----------



## Catydoll408

LF Roald the Jock Penguin, Biskit the Lazy Dog, and Cherry the Uchi Dog!


----------



## Frost

Looking for Lolly and Ankha! I know they're fairly popular but they're next up in my list of dreamies!

Can offer NMT, IGB or stitches!


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

cherrygirl said:


> I don’t think Chelsea’s in this game


pretty sure she is, but i might just have to get her through an amiibo card


----------



## Cauly

Looking for Static! I have Cherry moving out tomorrow and I can give up to 10 NMT!  
Also, sorry for my being a new acc. I made an acc just to trade Cherry.


----------



## Dayna

hiya looking for hornsby - will give 5 NMT + 400K he's come home!! thank you to everyone who thought of me


----------



## Ghost

Ghost said:


> LF Goldie, Bunnie, and Fang
> 
> FT: nmt (and TBT when it's back up!).


Still looking for these three! Have an open plot ready and waiting! 

Also looking for Sherb, but depeds on price :/


----------



## Arithmophobia17

internetpr1nc3ss said:


> pretty sure she is, but i might just have to get her through an amiibo card


chelsea's a sanrio villager, the sanrio (and other amiibo only villagers such as wolf link) aren't in the game currently, but you can get their posters


----------



## Domestic

pleaseee someone sell me savannah!!
I have an open plot right now
FT: NMT's, bells, and I have both Fang, and Bob's amiibo cards


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

Arithmophobia17 said:


> chelsea's a sanrio villager, the sanrio (and other amiibo only villagers such as wolf link) aren't in the game currently, but you can get their posters


 hopefully she’s added in soon ty for lmk!


----------



## pulmona

Looking for Mitzi


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

Looking to purchase Flurry! Only IGB price. Please pm me


----------



## kii2byb0i

Looking for poppy! Last squirrel i need for my island D:


----------



## Chloebug44

I have a chadder auction rn! He is in boxes!


----------



## veiiven

internetpr1nc3ss said:


> hopefully she’s added in soon ty for lmk!


Her name was found among a villager list a dataminer found, so while she's not in-game, this might heavily imply they'll add the Sanrio characters.


----------



## PeachTea04

LOOKING FOR COSTEAU!


----------



## logandcamp

Still looking for bill?


mayormars said:


> Edited but still looking ~


----------



## ririsoup

Anyone have raymond ? I can trade 250 nmt or I can trade for audie ! Or any Amiibo card villager. Please send me a pm!


----------



## momotaoru

LF lucky, I have marshal I've willing to offer up (got him from NMT) I just want sweet lazy boy QvQ 
I'd have to save up bells for a better offer but LMK


----------



## choijisu

LF: Chrissy the rabbit!!! will pay nmt + bells just name ur price


----------



## Hayze

LF Punchy and Rolf!


----------



## sollux

looking for sylvana! nwn


----------



## mayorashe

LF: Cherry, chevre, punchy, whitney and audie.

FT: Merengue, marina, octavian, blaire, Pietro or bells/nmt.


----------



## MelihaMia

I am really looking for Muffy.
She used to be on my island but I let her go and now I'm regreting it  

I would love her back on my island and have currently free space for her. So if Muffy is in boxes at your island please let me know!


----------



## Yun

Fang is moving out. He´s tomorrow ,,in boxes" but I could also skip to the next day. 
I´m looking for Raymond or NMTs. PM me with your offer!


----------



## trickyfox

oslocrossing said:


> I'm looking for Melba, Poppy, and Punchy! Will pay in bells or NMT





mugi said:


> lf melba and stella ^^


Hello! I currently have Melba in boxes for trade in my thread here!


----------



## Eirrinn

Looking for skye!! Willing to offer a good amount of NMT or bells!!


----------



## DewDrops

DewDrops said:


> LF: Dobie and Peck
> FT: Sheldon and Derwin
> 
> LF for a friend: Hanzel
> 
> Please pm me an offer if you have one of the LF above available!



Dobie is my last dreamie! Have been looking to nab him for a bit, please pm me with any offers, I will do my best to accommodate!


----------



## Magillanica

LF Peanut!


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

looking for!! 

kid cat + lucky


----------



## macdewhacko

LF Bonbon! can trade for bells, nmt, or another villager like Francine, Chrissy or Anhka!


----------



## Moonfish

I have Sherb in boxes, DM me offers!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Lopez, bam, and pashmina


----------



## OtakuDEV

I have the facilities and resources to buy these villagers...I'm saying i got a lot of money...PLZ trade me I will forever be in your debt


----------



## ferbie

Still looking for Raymond! I know it's a long shot but he's my favorite, and the last dreamie I really want. he's.. so perfect, aaah. I could offer, let me see. I have amiibos for Julian and Stitches, Goldie, and then I have Dom and Keaton in my village... I also could probably get a few mil in bells? And some NMT too. IDK I just want him so bad and I can't compete with the huuuuge prices of the current auctions ;w;

EDIT: I could also do art! Kind of like my signature~


----------



## dino

looking for genji & murphy ! 
can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt (when the system returns) ! thanks so much


----------



## OtakuDEV

Im looking for stitches, Judy, Fuchsia, Cherry and Molly

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020



dino said:


> looking for genji & murphy !
> can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt (when the system returns) ! thanks so much



I have a genji amibo card but not the villager i can get him and try to get him to leave im not really sure how the process works


----------



## Jolyne

Looking for Bluebear! Can pay IGB or NMT if given the time.


----------



## DewDrops

Looking desperately for Dobie, I have my last plot available saved just for him. Keeping myself on this day until I can nab him! <3


----------



## Tensations

LF the following:

Murphy
Slyvana
June
Rudy
Lucky




Willing to trade 1 mil bells + 15 NMT for any of these villagers.


----------



## electricswing

draconicwolf1 said:


> Currently looking for Audie, and Cherry! Can pay in IGB and NMT
> 
> (Got Boots, thank you!!)


Audie is moving from my island if you’d like to come get her!


----------



## Guero101

Still looking for Sly and Boots!!


----------



## Domestic

LF: Raymond


----------



## FL_

LF: Ankha
FT: 300k bells, 20 NMT, 20 Star Fragments
more than willing to negotiate


----------



## Aleigh

Looking for Pierce! He's my main priority right now


----------



## Holla

I will have a plot open as of tomorrow. I’m looking for Frobert, Mira, Julian, Kiki or Blanche. If anyone has them moving out please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Voldecourt

its-nymphadora said:


> I'm looking for Kiki, Flurry, Leopold, Bree, Yuka or Tammy please! I have IGB or NMT to trade for them and a spot open today!


Yuka will be in boxes tomorrow, if you still have room! She's free to a good home


----------



## Pinkyelly

LF: Marshal, Merengue, Wolfgang 

FT: Julian (trade with Marshal), Bianca and can offer NMT


----------



## esvk

LF: Ankha 
FT: nmt or Pinky (or both)


----------



## Freddie

Takashi said:


> LF Dobie, Whitney, Vivian
> I can pay NMT/IGB or both!


I got whitney! Now i’m mostly looking for skye!


----------



## Cerone

Looking for Shep, I have an open plot and would love to have my favorite villager move in! I have 10 NMT and about 250k bells.


----------



## BigBert21

LF: Roald, Hopper, Wade, and Octavian 
I can pay in NMT


----------



## comapix

*Coco is currently in boxes if anyones looking for her!*


----------



## Kenko

Looking for Apollo and Judy


----------



## radJackal

Looking for Audie! Can pay 5m igb


----------



## Meesha

Jolyne said:


> Looking for Bluebear! Can pay IGB or NMT if given the time.


I have bluebear in boxes!


----------



## Jokesie

Looking For: Diva, Prince or Henry(frogs), Cube, Wade, or Sprinkle(Penguins), Flurry(hamster), Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits), Flora(ostrich), or Ketchup(duck)!

Have plot ready, will only be taking 3 total (1 frog and 1 peppy at least).  Don't have much I can offer in return since I just started NH but, I can offer a Nook Miles ticket or two, Bells, or even Boots the Alligator when he decides to move out.


----------



## creamyy

Looking desperately for Chevre. I have a plot open just for her


----------



## draconicwolf1

electricswing said:


> Audie is moving from my island if you’d like to come get her!


ah dang, thanks so much for the offer! i actually got her now though and forgot to change my post, sorry


----------



## Ruruji

Ruruji said:


> LF: Flora, Wolfgang, Sherb, and Raymond he he


LF Wolfgang only now, open plot, and ready whenever 
hit me with dem offers  
edit: nvm i got him on an island lol


----------



## DewDrops

LF Dobie, sitting on the same day to hold my empty plot. Please lemme know!


----------



## angeruru

LF any of the penguins in my signature... Which is pretty much any penguin at all!


----------



## Seira

LF Audie, Bianca, Raymond


----------



## Chloebug44

Chadder in boxes PM if interested


----------



## Jassiii

Jassiii said:


> Hello !
> Looking for:
> Wolfgang, Kyle, Bob and Blanche
> Can trade:
> Rosie, Reneigh, Tank, And Mathilda gold ore, Bells and NMTs


----------



## Cauly

Cauly said:


> Looking for Static! I have Cherry moving out tomorrow and I can give up to 10 NMT!
> Also, sorry for my being a new acc. I made an acc just to trade Cherry.


I can just give Cherry in exchange for NMT instead if no one offers Static!


----------



## Feferily

I managed to get Merengue on an island so now I’m nearly done with my dreamies! I only need Wolfgang and that horrid boy Raymond. Mostly posting here for Wolfgang though. Wanna get that grouchy old man to offset the cute!


----------



## Amilee

looking for peanut! can offer nmts and igbs


----------



## No2Zipper

FishWand said:


> What would you offer for eugene??


I would give you 1 NMT and 50k Bells if your still looking to give him a home


----------



## Guero101

Guero101 said:


> Still looking for Sly and Boots!!



got Sly! Just need Boots and I’ll have all 7 alligators!


----------



## MochiACNL

MochiACNL said:


> Still LF Punchy and Skye! Can trade Blanche, Ankha, Dom, Vivian, Tammy or Sydney!


Bump! Now offering IGB/NMT too


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

LF: 

avery + bob + bruce


----------



## shendere

Looking for Bob, open plot available right now!
Could pay some NMT, bells or hybrids


----------



## TinyCreations

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Im looking for MERENGUE but i only have 500k bells.


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Looking for: Agnes (non-starter home if that carries over), Del, Poppy, Amelia, Willow, Wade, Raymond, Phil

I dont time travel really or abuse glitches.. So I don't have any insance amoung of bells, nook miles tickets, or DIYs so I guess I have to look for giveaways.

Although, I do have the following for trades:
Olaf (god please leave), Murphy, Pashmina, Iggly, Roscoe, Norma, Pudge


----------



## comapix

*Bruce is in boxes currently if anyone is interested!!*


----------



## Matt0106

LF Elmer or Papi


----------



## No2Zipper

I am looking for Eugene.


----------



## Pinkyelly

Pinkyelly said:


> LF: Marshal, Merengue, Wolfgang
> 
> FT: Julian, Bianca and can offer NMT


Updated: looking for Merengue, Wolfgang


----------



## Lavi

Looking for Sherb, have plenty of NMT to trade


----------



## Katattacc

Looking for Punchy, Kiki, and Lolly
Have Zucker, Pietro, Apple, Julia or NMT and Bells for trade!


----------



## Lutine

electricswing said:


> Audie is moving from my island if you’d like to come get her!


Hey I saw that audie was moving. I have a plot open and she's the last one I need. Is she still available by chance?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

LF Audie! Can offer NMT, Bells, lots of hybrid flowers or a combination. I have a plot empty just for her!

Edit: Found her!


----------



## aww

Looking for Aurora!


----------



## xbayyx

Looking for Cyd the Elephant!


----------



## mugi

lf melba and stella


----------



## Blockmayus

Looking for Muffy!


----------



## Voxel Thief

Looking for Rowan


----------



## Tooner

LF: Erik and Maple 
FT: Pietro


----------



## its-nymphadora

Voldecourt said:


> Yuka will be in boxes tomorrow, if you still have room! She's free to a good home


I don’t but thank you anyway!


----------



## Moonie4Life

LF>*Raymond* :3

Would someone please either sell or gift Raymond to me? I've been trying to find him out in the wilds for days now. v.v
I have *Ankha, Whitney, Diana, Fauna, Stitches, & Ruby* that I could trade for him too.


----------



## projectx1991

Hey all, still looking for Reneigh!


----------



## shaymoon

Looking for: Stitches, Fauna, Beau or Aurora!
Can trade: Flora, Goose or Rowan!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

Looking for: Stitches, Fauna, Beau or Aurora!
Can trade: Flora, Goose or Rowan!


----------



## Moonie4Life

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


Trade you Diana for Raymond


----------



## thanat0aster

Looking for Gruff the grumpy goat!

He was one of my first villagers in New Leaf and I am kind of attached.


----------



## Rexyeezy

LF :

Agent S
Kid cat
Big top

Fang
Hornsby
Lucky


----------



## Aragorn

[LF] Pekoe [FT] 30 NMT


----------



## Ploom

Looking for *Deirdre and Kabuki*; Offering 50 nmt each, but when they move out I would like a screenshot to show they weren't forced out via amiibo & would also like them to be all original


----------



## MelihaMia

MelihaMia said:


> I am really looking for Muffy.
> She used to be on my island but I let her go and now I'm regreting it
> 
> I would love her back on my island and have currently free space for her. So if Muffy is in boxes at your island please let me know!


Still looking for her 

Don't want someone random to move in.


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> LF Pashmina, Kabuki, Audie/Merry, Ankha/Diana, Genji.
> 
> Trading Skye, Sprinkles and Yuka!
> 
> I've got some hybrids and can also offer IGB/NMT ^^


Received Pashmina, still looking for the others!


----------



## OldSpiceBoi

Looking for Bob or Tangy
Can pay with igb
Pm me


----------



## Ronya

Looking for Punchy. He's my last. He's my male namesake (at least in my language lol). PLEASE


----------



## Mink777

Feels pointless to even post here, but I need Goldie, Daisy, Biskit, and Bones.


----------



## comapix

*Judy is in boxes!*


----------



## cosravet

I'm looking for Ruby the bunny.. I can pay 4 mil igb.


----------



## Viixen

Looking for my last piece of the puzzle. Ankha. Can offer NMTs and have a space open for her today.


----------



## birdsquad

Still looking for ketchup! Have freya, ankha, bangle and pheobe up for trade, or all my nmt which is like...5..


----------



## vvhiny

I'm planning on having a whole island of purely cat villagers... still looking for Punchy, Bob, Raymond and Rosie! I have a feeling it's going to be a long road to get Raymond though... lol


----------



## nishigami

Looking for Aurora~


----------



## meihua43

Looking for June (she has the same birthday with me ) and Whitney (the beautiful wolf) 
Please PM me if they are moving on your island, can offer NMTs


----------



## trickyfox

Cranium said:


> LF: Rosie, Punchy, Katt, Tangy, Merry, Felicity, Kiki, Mitzi, Moe & Purrl
> 
> Offering nmt, bells or a combination of both ^^
> Got an empty plot rn so would love to get one of them asap





LittleSkitty said:


> LF: Peanut, Lolly, Ankha, Coco, Mitzi and Rosie
> I can offer & negotiate with IGB, TBT (When available) or items/hybrids including gold nuggets.
> My villagers include Pashmina, Kid Cat and Audie, and I’m willing to trade them if they’re your dreamies!!





AFWD said:


> Still looking for Mitzi! Offering IGB and/or NMT,





pulmona said:


> Looking for Mitzi


Hello! I currently have Mitzi in boxes in my thread here!


----------



## Kenko

Looking for Apollo and Judy


----------



## Zlafa

edit: no longer looking for this villager!


----------



## DSheeen

PhantomRose said:


> Looking for BEA, FANG and HAMLET!! Please let me know what you are looking for!!!


I dont have Hamlet, but I will have Hamphrey in boxes tomorrow?


----------



## Darkberzerka

I have a judy looking for good offers


----------



## Sakuranbo

LF Coco, preferably original. ;-; willing to trade 37 NMT, or scan in and naturally move out Lobo, Roscoe, Sally, Margie, Rod, Deirdre, Chief, or Fuchsia.


----------



## holsteroony

Aleigh said:


> I'm looking for Dom, Pierce, and Cookie mostly. I'd rather pay with TBT but can do igb too. I don't like paying with NMTs. I also have amiibo cards for Dobie, Bones, Pinky, Sprocket, and a few others I can't remember atm
> 
> edit: I forgot tbt was disabled for now. Well, I guess if I HAD to I would pay with NMT, but it really is only if you will absolutely not take igb. I just want my bby Pierce


I have cookie in my campsite. Looking for in game bells for her

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Sequitur said:


> LF: Astrid, Marshal, Cookie, Dom, Jeremiah, Cherry, Static, Pietro
> Ft: Bells, NMT within reason, Deirdre, Elvis, Midge, June


I have cookie in my campsite today! Looking for bells

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020



Matangi said:


> looking for cookie! can offer NMTs/star fragments!


I have cookie in my campsite! How many star fragment could you give?


----------



## Nickturnal

Looking for Kiki or Dotty


----------



## PhantomRose

DSheeen said:


> I dont have Hamlet, but I will have Hamphrey in boxes tomorrow?


Hi! I've gotten all of my wanted villagers now  thank you so much for offering though!


----------



## Pinkyelly

Pinkyelly said:


> Updated: looking for Merengue, Wolfgang


Updated again: Only looking for Wolfgang now


----------



## Dormire

LF: Fang FT: Ankha, Lucky, Merengue, Marshal, Coco and Lily for him!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream

LF *Roald* (ペンタ, Penta?)


----------



## Rowlet28

I'm looking to get Blanche out, would you trade her for Rosie?


----------



## pietrolovemail

WTB LILY!!! i will pay basically anything, just need her today. got scammed in a trade and i have an empty spot today and i dont want it to be filled, so she needs to be in boxes already. thanks!


----------



## Lavulin98

Looking for Olivia


----------



## vampyre

mostly looking for *lucky* right now 

i don't have much to offer, but I'm down to try and work something out

*eunice* should be in boxes soon, so i'm happy to trade her

and I'm also alright with letting go of* mira *or *cyd*, _maybe_* bangle *and *ken*, but I'm not entirely sure if i want to get rid of the last two yet


----------



## Aethelwolf

LF Phoebe, Whitney, Croque, Clay


----------



## wiesty

Looking for Francine, Ankha, Henry, Roald, Poppy, Hazel, Wolfgang, Bree, Felicity, Judy and Merry. 

Ankha is top priority!


----------



## viveji

Looking for Reneigh and Dom!! I can pay in bells, digital art or my villagers! I have Scoot, Nibbles, Flurry and Hornsby


----------



## No2Zipper

Looking for: Roald, Bud the Lion, Raymond, and Marshal


----------



## Noceden

Looking for:
Raymond
Apollo
Kyle
Lobo
Marshal

I can offer 100k IGB, some NM items, posters, hybrids, crowns, etc.
Send a message if interested, I'm giving pretty much eveything I have for them;;


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

I would advise against trading villagers until they fix the "I've moved out" glitch


----------



## Zerotwo

Looking  for coco! Let me know what you want


----------



## tiffuuni

Looking for Lolly, Marshal, and Raymond (though he's probably very expensive at the moment :' ) ). Can pay in IGB or NMT. I also have Coco but only willing to swap her for Raymond


----------



## Annettes

looking for* judy,* can trade *marshal* for her


----------



## Sin

*LOOKING FOR:*
Lolly, Bianca, Raymond

I can offer NMT. 70-90 for Lolly, 20-50 for Bianca, and 500 max for Raymond.
I also have Audie, Merengue, Coco, Octavian to trade.


----------



## Dustbird

LF: Ribbot

Sparro wasn't really working as well as I thought, so Ribbot is now my last dreamie.


----------



## Kenko

Kenko said:


> Looking for Apollo and Judy


----------



## Jules

LF Goldie!


----------



## macdewhacko

still looking for Bonbon! I have 1 mill bells or trade for Chrissy, Francine, Marshal, Whitney, Beau, Vivian, Lucky, Anhka, Erik, Fang, Wolfgang, Skye


----------



## Moonie4Life

Why does it matter how they are moved? They have an equal chance to glitch regardless of how they are moved.


----------



## jiojiop

I'm desperate for a Snooty! I've been island-hopping for ages without finding one. I even got money rock island like 6 times, tarantula island, and hybrid island, but no Snoots.

LF (in order of approximate preference, but I waver lol):
1. Pecan
2. Blanche
3. Alli
4. Willow (love her but had her before)
5. Mint
6. Purrl
7. Gigi (love her but had her before)

FT: NMT, IGB, Gayle, Wendy for Willow, resources, diys, eternal gratitude


----------



## cosravet

Looking for Ruby still, I can pay 4mil bells


----------



## dahliasandroses

LF: genji, raymond, avery, lily
FT: beau, marina, gayle, sally, henry, broffina
can also offer IGB but it might take a bit to get it depending on what ur looking for, open for any offers! dm me if interested!
edit: i also do digital art if u want me to draw smth for u...


----------



## Maiana

looking for francine, chrissy, tasha or kyle <3 i have a plot open today~


----------



## dahliasandroses

wiesty said:


> Looking for Francine, Ankha, Henry, Roald, Poppy, Hazel, Wolfgang, Bree, Felicity, Judy and Merry.
> 
> Ankha is top priority!


i have henry if ur still looking for him!


----------



## Mink777

Goldie, Daisy, Biskit, Bones.


----------



## Kikii

Hi! My switch broke and I had to start my town over, so I’m looking for:
Rodeo
Papi
Doc
Coco
Bunnie
Dotty
Ruby

I can make plots immediately, and can trade up to 5nmt for most of them, maybe more, but I don’t have a lot right now ):


----------



## Tooner

Looking for Maple and Erik
have Pietro if anyone wants him


----------



## Kiyri

Looking HARD for Julian! He was my best pal in my New Leaf town and I'd be beyond excited to reunite with him!


----------



## Cauly

Still looking for Static! I have 23 NMT!


----------



## Kelmya

Looking for Raymond!




Can offer ANY other tier 1 (or any tier) villager + igb and/or nmt 

once the amiibo glitches are resolved if you wanna be safe


----------



## Jokesie

Looking For: Diva, Prince or Henry(frogs), Cube, Wade, or Sprinkle(Penguins), Flurry(hamster), Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits), Flora(ostrich), or Ketchup(duck)!

Have plot ready, will only be taking 3 total (1 frog and 1 peppy at least).  Don't have much I can offer in return since I just started NH but, I can offer a Nook Miles ticket or two, Bells, or even Boots the Alligator when he decides to move out.


----------



## Benjisora

I am still looking for a natural *Marshal*, that could be TTed out naturally aswell ! Willing to trade him against NMTs and bells, or whatever DIY I could craft that I own, Like this post and DM me if a deal could be found ♡ An open plot will be made as soon as need be !


----------



## coldcityman

looking for rodeo the bull villager  can offer nmt if need be and will have an open plot as early as tomorrow  got the baby!!! ;___;


----------



## kakuzu

kakuzu said:


> LF doc !!! can offer bells or nmt !



 still searching


----------



## Laxie12

I have Whitney moving out, she will be in boxes tomorrow. I had her naturally by going to nook miles islands, and moved her out naturally by time travelling. Looking for nook miles tickets.


----------



## Judith4

I've heard their were a discord for villagers selling, does anyone have a link?


----------



## Feferily

Still searching for Wolfgang! Will island hop tonight so fingers crossed but if any of y’all have him and want him out... yes!


----------



## The friendcode exchanger

I am new to this game but I am looking for Beau who was one of my dreamies back in New leaf but sadly he moved out so now I am trying to get him back.

I can buy him for 3 000 ingame bells.


----------



## Guero101

Still need my 7th of 7 alligator Boots! help me


----------



## KasterKatt

LF punchy i can offer NMT and bells!


----------



## Sin

Vampire said:


> *LOOKING FOR:*
> Lolly, Bianca, Raymond
> 
> I can offer NMT. 70-90 for Lolly, 20-50 for Bianca, and 500 max for Raymond.
> I also have Audie, Merengue, Coco, Octavian to trade.


:d hehe


----------



## ambun

i'm looking for Tiffany, Kyle, Pashmina, Piper, Olivia, & Rod  DM me and we can work out a trade!! but be warned im kind of poor lol
villagers i have available to trade or give away are; Cherry, Vesta, Peanut, Apple & Coach


----------



## Sequitur

Sequitur said:


> LF: Dom, Marshal, Pietro, Astrid, Cookie, Jeremiah, Static (In order of priority)
> Ft: Bells, NMT within reason, Deirdre, June


I got Cherry earlier today, so I wanted to update this since I already got another offer to get Cherry


----------



## PixelSammie

Looking for Stella, please <3


----------



## Kenko

Still looking for Apollo


----------



## velour

Looking for Rasher, Tiffany, Bonbon and Mott.


----------



## DewDrops

LF Dobie! Staying on the same day to hold my empty plot, he's my last dreamie! Please pm if he's in your town and you're up for getting him into boxes ^0^


----------



## wadoo

im currently looking for octavian 
i have a plot open 
i can spend up to 200,000 bells
i also have the sanrio poster set and 5 star fragments


----------



## Kitten37wg

Looking for Gayle for my friend! They said they can offer bells or NMT!


----------



## ferbie

ferbie said:


> Still looking for Raymond! I know it's a long shot but he's my favorite, and the last dreamie I really want. he's.. so perfect, aaah. I could offer, let me see. I have amiibos for Julian and Stitches, Goldie, and then I have Dom and Keaton in my village... I also could probably get a few mil in bells? And some NMT too. IDK I just want him so bad and I can't compete with the huuuuge prices of the current auctions ;w;
> 
> EDIT: I could also do art! Kind of like my signature~



still looking!!!


----------



## animalcrosser212

looking for Diana and Audie!!!!!!!!
I can pay with IGB or NMT or a combo of both


----------



## Kitten37wg

Angelton said:


> looking for most villagers, just tryna full up my down, pls message if you’ve got a villager you need rid of unless it’s barold lmao


Want Hippeux lol


----------



## PansyFields

Looking for Boots!!
He's the only villager I'm set on having in my town. Please message me if he's moving out~


----------



## macdewhacko

Maiana said:


> looking for francine, chrissy, tasha or kyle <3 i have a plot open today~


i have francine in boxes rn!


----------



## elce

LF: Tiffany, Sylvana, and Melba
Offering: NMT


----------



## poppysea

looking for bill, bam, or roald! i have an open plot now and can offer a few NMT or lots of IGB


----------



## Swablu

I'm looking for Tybalt and Phoebe!


----------



## Kristin4444

LF: Megan in boxes 
Can pay in NMT or bells or a mix of both


----------



## Gabiuwu2409

Looking for biskit


----------



## Sidney

Currently looking for *lolly *

can pay in NMT, bells, some of my villagers/amiibos....


----------



## Absentia

LF: PEKOE OR STITCHES ~~ NMTs BELLS and ITEMS for trade

I have an empty plot right now n___n


----------



## Tater-Bell

I'm looking for Audie, I just managed to save 2 million, but I'm willing to spend it all for her! I also have some Saharah floors/walls I can trade, as well as a bunch of materials and hybrid flowers. I'll try to earn some miles for tickets as well. I have a plot open today, so I'm trying hard to get her!


----------



## DewDrops

Looking for Dobie, checking back every so often. ^0^


----------



## coveredvoid

Looking for Olivia, Fauna, or Diana
can pay in bells mostly and a few NMT!


----------



## Stich Dayne White

Hi!  I'm looking for any lion villagers (already got Rory)


----------



## Laureline

Nvm realized no one will sell Judy to me for them.


----------



## duckvely

LF Joey, Pompom, or Miranda to fill my plot today!


----------



## Mink777

Looking for Biskit and Daisy now.


----------



## OldSpiceBoi

Stich Dayne White said:


> Hi!  I'm looking for any lion villagers (already got Rory)


I can give you Lionel for pretty cheap. PM me if you want to discuss.


----------



## highbried

Looking for Scoot! Will make an NMT offer.


----------



## electricswing

Lutine said:


> Hey I saw that audie was moving. I have a plot open and she's the last one I need. Is she still available by chance?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> LF Audie! Can offer NMT, Bells, lots of hybrid flowers or a combination. I have a plot empty just for her!


No, I’m sorry


----------



## Bunbii

Jokesie said:


> Looking For: Diva, Prince or Henry(frogs), Cube, Wade, or Sprinkle(Penguins), Flurry(hamster), Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits), Flora(ostrich), or Ketchup(duck)!
> 
> Have plot ready, will only be taking 3 total (1 frog and 1 peppy at least).  Don't have much I can offer in return since I just started NH but, I can offer a Nook Miles ticket or two, Bells, or even Boots the Alligator when he decides to move out.


I have Cube in boxes if you still want him!

EDIT: nvm he's gone


----------



## electricswing

thanat0aster said:


> Looking for Gruff the grumpy goat!
> 
> He was one of my first villagers in New Leaf and I am kind of attached.


Hey I have Gruff on my island and have been trying to get him to move out, do you have any suggestions on how I could speed that process up to be able to give him to you?


----------



## gmsh

Always on the lookout for Genji, Beau, Static/Cyd, and Bella! Please hit me up if you ever have any of them ready to move.


----------



## poppysea

poppysea said:


> looking for bill, bam, or roald! i have an open plot now and can offer a few NMT or lots of IGB



Actually just looking for Roald please!! Also willing to trade Kabuki for him if anyone is interested


----------



## Bluesaphiria

LF: Raymond 
I can offer Stitches or Audie I can also offer some IGB and NMT.


----------



## Brianstorm

I am looking for Marshal, Audie, Raymond and Reneigh and I can trade them for Ankha, Julian, Erik or Phoebe.

I also have many high tier cards (Stitches, Rosie, Marina, Papi, Tia and more)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Still looking for Pango, Cousteau, and Sydney!


----------



## Tasuot

Hi everyone! I am looking for *Judy*, *Dom*, and/or *Lolly* (in order of priority)!

I was supposed to trade for Judy awhile back, but idk what's going on with the other user. So I'm trying my luck here. 
I have *Merengue*, *Zucker*, *Flurry*, and *Marina* available for trade. Also some *NMT* and/or *IGB*.

Let me know if you have any one of these villagers. Thank you!


----------



## Tater-Bell

Bluesaphiria said:


> LF: Raymond
> I can offer Stitches or Audie I can also offer some IGB and NMT.


I don't suppose you'd take other trade goods for Audie?


----------



## Tooner

LF:Erik Fauna Ellie Beau Molly
Have Bluebear and Pietro


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Tater-Bell said:


> I don't suppose you'd take other trade goods for Audie?


Sorry ;-; I'm really attached to her, so I'll only take Raymond for her.


----------



## Tater-Bell

I figured as mu


Bluesaphiria said:


> Sorry ;-; I'm really attached to her, so I'll only take Raymond for her.


I figured as much, good luck finding Raymond!


----------



## rum

Looking for Wolfgang and Fang.
Can offer NMT and IGB.


----------



## Honie

lf: coco, melba, poppy, flurry, audie.

can offer bells, materials, and nmt.


----------



## Pekoepekoe

1,000,000 bells in exchange for Pekoe!!!


----------



## cparto

Looking for Tia can pay in NMT and/or bells!


----------



## Anbusonic

macdewhacko said:


> *Looking for Francine &/or Kidd!*
> I currently have an open plot to move one of these two in! I could offer 1.5 mill bells or trade for another villager i may have.
> *currently in my town: Fang, Skye.*
> cards i can move in: Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney Lucky, Vivian, Kid Cat, Goldie, Wolfgang, Cookie, Julia, Dobie, Sylvana, June, Tasha and others!


Do you have Molly and Poppy?


----------



## ThePhantom

Looking for *Winnie or Phoebe* to fill a vacancy today! Willing to offer IGB or NMTs


----------



## Seira

anyone looking for tipper, annalisa, or harry?


----------



## Anbusonic

Minth said:


> Hello! I'm looking for *Drago*!
> 
> *He's my nephew's ultimate dreamy!*
> He's been looking for him for ages, since New Leaf and never had a chance to get him. So I really want to help him this time! If you have him and are ready to let him go, please tell me ! *Tell me your price, I can give Nook Miles Ticket and/or IGB.
> 
> Thank you very much !*


I have drago


----------



## cherrygirl

Hey guys to those of you who want Judy I have put up an auction for her as she’s asked to move. https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/judy-the-cub-is-moving-h-b.509957/#post-8729841


----------



## Foxadee

pochacco said:


> looking for marshal, beau, diana, bluebear, and zucker ; v ;


I have Zucker in boxes! Let me know if you still need him


----------



## Jetser_Halo

Looking for bruce, bam and or zell!
Found Beau!


----------



## Wren-Pumpkin

Looking for Snake, Genji or Wolfgang! have NMT to offer


----------



## Soupy

Hi I am looking for a cranky boi! Either Thrasher or Vladimir  LMK thank you! I have room for someone today


----------



## pochacco

Foxadee said:


> I have Zucker in boxes! Let me know if you still need him



thank you so much for offering but my friend is gonna give me zucker :-] 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

looking for marshal, beau, and bluebear now ^ q ^


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Looking for my dreamie, Fang! I can pay 20 NMT.


No longer looking for Fang! (I got his Amiibo in a random package off Amazon, I am weeping!) I am looking for Molly now! c:


----------



## muffins4everypony

Looking for Reneigh!


----------



## Anbusonic

muffins4everypony said:


> Looking for Reneigh!


I have her


----------



## Sakuranbo

looking for Coco ! and maybe Elmer. (anyone have a picture of the interior of his house?) ^^;


----------



## Ploom

Ploom said:


> Looking for *Deirdre** and Kabuki*; Offering 50 nmt each, but when they move out I would like a screenshot to show they weren't forced out via amiibo & would also like them to be all original


Found Deirdre but still need *Kabuki, *still paying 50nmt & would still need him to be all original & have screenshot for proof he moved out naturally!


----------



## tasoku

tasoku said:


> LF: Fang and  Bluebear.
> FT: 20 nook mile tickets for her.



Got both of my last dreamies. Thank you everyone!

Have Marshal in boxes right now, looking for 50 nmt.


----------



## Sin

*LOOKING FOR:*
Bianca, Raymond

Can offer *500 NMT* for *Raymond*! Offering *50 NMT* for *Bianca* ^_^


----------



## pulmona

Looking for Willow for a friend!


----------



## Tater-Bell

I'm still trying to find Audie tonight, before the plot autofills with a random. I have 2 million bells to offer, plus a lot of materials, and I'm happy to craft any DIY I have that you need. Also free pick of my catalog! I have some hybrid flowers I'd be happy to throw in, as well.


----------



## SquishyV

LF: Ketchup the duck!!!! (I am desperate)

Bells: 700k
NMT: 20
Star Fragments: 10
!!!WILL PAY IN GOLD NUGGETS!!!!
—> I have lots of crafting materials and DIYs too!!! I’m up for negotiation! <—


----------



## comapix

Zucker is in boxes!!


----------



## Kikii

Still looking for Doc, will trade 10NMT, have space available


----------



## DewDrops

LF Dobie, I'm holding on to my empty plot for that mister, please let me know if you have him in town and willing to let go!


----------



## leming

Aethelwolf said:


> LF Phoebe, Whitney, Croque, Clay


Are you playing currently? Croque asked to move out and I don't mind TTing to tomorrow to get him in boxes soon!


----------



## Voxel Thief

[LF] Chadder, Ketchup, Tangy, Frita, Rowan [FT] Stitches, Molly, Bob, Twiggy, Sylvia, Bea, Becky
only NMT or other tier 1 villagers for Stitches, Molly, or Bob please!!


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

LOOKING FOR LUCKY!

i currently have a slot open on my island. for lucky i am willing to exchange bells, materials (such as star fragments), or craft things for you!


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Punchy! Can trade Blanche, Dom, Vivian, Tammy or igb + nmt


----------



## Lissly

Desperately looking for Peggy!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

-Looking for Audie, Cherry, Marshal, and Raymond!-
willing to pay in IGB or up to 10 NMT!!


----------



## honeyaura

edit: nvm sorry!


----------



## Aleigh

DewDrops said:


> LF Dobie, I'm holding on to my empty plot for that mister, please let me know if you have him in town and willing to let go!


I have Dobie’s amiibo if you’re interested


----------



## rum

Searching for Wolfgang.Offering 30NMT.
Currently don’t have an empty plot so will need some time if you are happy to trade^^


----------



## cosravet

I'm looking for *Ruby*. I can move her in right now or in a few days, whenever works for you. I can pay 1mil igb.


----------



## mugi

hi, *audie* has pinged me to move and i'm looking to trade her for *judy*/sherb (judy is priority) !!


----------



## Tater-Bell

mugi said:


> hi, *audie* has pinged me to move and i'm looking to trade her for *judy*/sherb (judy is priority) !!


I don't suppose you'd be willing to take anything else as trade for her??


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Looking for: Agnes (non-starter home if that carries over), Del, Poppy, Amelia, Willow, Wade, Raymond, Phil

I dont time travel really or abuse glitches.. So I don't have any insance amoung of bells, nook miles tickets, or DIYs so I guess I have to look for giveaways.

Although, I do have the following for trades:
Olaf (god please leave), Murphy, Pashmina, Iggly, Roscoe, Norm, Pudge


----------



## tinycarrots

LF Dotty


----------



## OldSpiceBoi

Looking for Tangy Or Bob. I can Trade Igb, Rolf, Marina, Whitney, Chester, Or Kid Cat


----------



## Anbusonic

LF: Molly

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

LF: Molly. Have both IGB and NMT FT


----------



## Fye

Got all my dreamies <3


----------



## No2Zipper

No2Zipper said:


> Looking for: Octavian, Bud the Lion, and Eugene


Bump


----------



## me0wbabe

currently looking for Zell or Merry. we can discuss pricing. I'm open to give just about anything.


----------



## Tater-Bell

Tater-Bell said:


> I'm still trying to find Audie tonight, before the plot autofills with a random. I have 2 million bells to offer, plus a lot of materials (including 10 gold), and I'm happy to craft any DIY I have that you need. Also free pick of my catalog! I have some hybrid flowers I'd be happy to throw in, as well.


This is my last try for tonight, since tomorrow a random will be picked. If you are interested in anything I listed, please let me know!


----------



## reallylovesquids

LF Walt, Kiki, and Chief! I can offer bells so please hmu!


----------



## stormyxcloud

I am still looking for:
*Hopkins!*

I will pay 5 mil bells or 30 NMT for him and I also can make cherry blossom items 


Spoiler: cherry blossom items I can make



I can make
Cherry Blossom Petal Pile
Cherry Blossom Branches
Outdoor Picnic Set
Blossom Viewing Lantern
Cherry Blossom Clock
Cherry Blossom Umbrella
Cherry Blossom Pochette
Cherry Blossom Wand
Sakura Wood Wall
Sakura Wood Flooring



Just let me know if you have him!
I have had a really hard time finding this last less-common dreamie

~Thank you~
꒰ ^ᆺ^ ꒱​


----------



## luckycat93

LF Raymond. Can offer bells and gold nuggets, willing to trade Octavian, coco


----------



## poppysea

LF Roald! Can pay with NMT and IGB  I have an open plot now!


----------



## Tooner

I have pietro but not in boxes but I’ll try to get him in tomorrow


----------



## Absentia

LF STITCHES ~~ offering bells/NMTs/Items!


----------



## stormyxcloud

Tooner said:


> I have pietro but not in boxes but I’ll try to get him in tomorrow


Awesome! And I already have a spot available.
What are looking to sell him for? ^w^​


----------



## Tooner

Looking for nmt to get my own dreamie.
Could u make an offer?


----------



## FarmerQuack

HikkiFan7 said:


> LF: Genji, Phoebe, Skye or Wolfgang FT: 700,000 bells and 11 NMT


I have Phoebe!


----------



## stormyxcloud

Tooner said:


> Looking for nmt to get my own dreamie.
> Could u make an offer?


Okay! For Pietro, would 20 NMT work? :3​


----------



## comapix

LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for these villagers!
> 
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco
> Lolly
> Stitches
> Marshal
> Reneigh
> 
> I don't currently have a spot available.
> 
> I TT regularly, so I will edit this if I have an open spot.


I currently have Lolly and Reneigh on my island!


----------



## Txsnot

Hi guys! I'm looking for Dom, Agnes or Zucker. Can pay in bells!! Give me your price. I also have over 200 amiibo cards if you maybe want to trade somehow? Thanks!


----------



## exhaustedmon

Arithmophobia17 said:


> i have rocket on my island currently, she hasn't asked to move yet and it may be a while but i can let you know when she asks if you're still interested?


That sounds amazing! Patty is currently moving out for me so if you would like, you can have her along with payment.


----------



## Arithmophobia17

exhaustedmon said:


> That sounds amazing! Patty is currently moving out for me so if you would like, you can have her along with payment.


i'm so sorry but i had to void her in favor of one of my dreamies  i hope you get united with her in the future!


----------



## Katattacc

Looking for Punchy, Kiki, and Lolly
Have Zucker, pietro, julia, apple, NMTs and bells for trade!


----------



## Txsnot

Katattacc said:


> Looking for Punchy, Kiki, and Lolly
> Have Zucker, pietro, julia, apple, NMTs and bells for trade!


How much for Zucker? Looking to buy him for my lil sis! I also have Kiki and Punchy amiibo cards so I can get them as well


----------



## Briana0666

Long shot but looking for Wolfgang or another wolf


----------



## Proxy6228420

LF: Jacques, Marina, Coco, Raymond. Offering IGB, NMT, or catalog for any of them c:


----------



## exhaustedmon

Arithmophobia17 said:


> i'm so sorry but i had to void her in favor of one of my dreamies  i hope you get united with her in the future!


No problem at all! I was actually about to contact you so i could look for myself so I’m glad that kind of worked out


----------



## kattzy

LF Mitzi (preferred) or Ankha
Offering Lolly


----------



## Z3KK0

Looking for Sherb, can offer Molly.
Quick Q: If a villager has a basic tutorial house, does it transfer? I do not want Sherb to have the stock lazy room.


----------



## Cutesy

Still looking for Bam! Please message me if you’re moving him out! I can pay with NMT


----------



## flaming0duckie

I'm Looking for Merengue.  I can offer Julian!


----------



## Idile Trotter

Hey guys! I'm looking for Static! I can offer NMT/bells or a combination of both!

Don't have a plot available right now, but I can TT someone out


----------



## comapix

No2Zipper said:


> Bump





No2Zipper said:


> Looking for: Octavian, Bud the Lion, and Eugene


I currently have Octavian in boxes!! It'll only be for a couple hours though!!


----------



## shendere

Looking for Pietro, Rudy, Claudia, Fuschia and Sherb! Can offer some NMT and/or bells. 

PM me!


----------



## cosravet

ThePhantom said:


> Looking for *Flora*, *Hamlet, or Pierce* to fill a vacancy today! Willing to offer IGB or NMTs


Hello, I have Flora and I am currently cycling her out. How many nmts could you offer?


----------



## Fernweh

Edit: found!


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Looking for Beau if anyone has him! I have a free plot available now


----------



## Climbintospace

I am looking for Octavian, will be able to pick him up right away. Would prefer to pay NMT, have quite a few left to pay for him 

edit: gonna go Island hopping for him soon and really prefer to make this short and sweet byjust buying him directly.


----------



## R3dLyc4n

Kitten37wg said:


> Looking for Gayle for my friend! They said they can offer bells or NMT!


I have Gayle in boxes. She has chosen to leave, not been forced out via Amiibo/TT.


----------



## jaewelh

Looking for Apollo! Happy to offer Bells/NMT


----------



## pulmona

Still looking for Willow for a friend! She has a plot opening tomorrow and I had to TT the Willow I had in my town out so I’m looking to get her a replacement one! Please PM me!


----------



## odieodom

I am looking for Tiffany the bunny please I don’t mind paying


----------



## alex95

looking for lucky, muffy, kyle, wolfgang, or fang! will trade for villagers (stella, marina, mathilda, zell, felicity, or chief) or buy with bells or tickets ! message me <3


----------



## ThePhantom

Looking for Winnie or Phoebe to fill a vacancy today! Willing to offer bells or NMTs


----------



## Ihsy

Looking for Bunnie, can pay with bellies or nmt


----------



## Guero101

Guero101 said:


> got Sly! Just need Boots and I’ll have all 7 alligators!



GOT BOOTS!! all 7 alligators have arrived on Isla Sorna!


----------



## Sin

Vampire said:


> *LOOKING FOR:*
> Bianca, Raymond
> 
> Can offer *500-550 NMT* for *Raymond*! Offering *50 NMT* for *Bianca* ^_^


:}


----------



## amarena

.


----------



## trickyfox

MichaelvonGrimm said:


> Looking for Olivia or Ankha. Can do a mix of tickets, IGB or Celeste furniture





Catydoll408 said:


> LF Roald the Jock Penguin, Biskit the Lazy Dog, Olivia the Snooty Cat, and Cherry the Uchi Dog!





Lavulin98 said:


> Looking for Olivia





ambun said:


> i'm looking for Tiffany, Kyle, Pashmina, Piper, Olivia, & Rod  DM me and we can work out a trade!! but be warned im kind of poor lol
> villagers i have available to trade or give away are; Cherry, Vesta, Peanut, Apple & Coach





coveredvoid said:


> Looking for Olivia, Fauna, or Diana
> can pay in bells mostly and a few NMT!


Hello! I have Olivia currently in boxes on my thread here!


----------



## Catydoll408

trickyfox said:


> Hello! I have Olivia currently in boxes on my thread here!


Omg thanks for the ping but I actually got Olivia today. Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## Sakuranbo

Sakuranbo said:


> LF Coco, preferably original. ;-; willing to trade 37 NMT, or scan in and naturally move out Lobo, Roscoe, Sally, Margie, Rod, Deirdre, Chief, or Fuchsia. Also have an original Fauna I’m planning on moving!


I lost 40 NMT to a glitched Coco, (got an empty plot of Francine) and op isn‘t responding, so I’m looking for her again ! ;-;


----------



## No2Zipper

comapix said:


> I currently have Octavian in boxes!! It'll only be for a couple hours though!!


Do you still have him?


----------



## zozee

Looking for Ankha and June, my last two dreamies ^_^


----------



## Rowlet28

I am looking to get Sherb for someone! I can offer up to 60 NMT and maybe some bells.


----------



## dino

looking for baabara & genji ! 
can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt (when the system returns) ! thanks so much


----------



## jreamgardner

lf: judy i can trade phil, bells, and nmt !


----------



## Sidney

Pinkbabydoll said:


> Currently looking for *lolly *
> 
> can pay in NMT, bells, some of my villagers/amiibos....


STILL looking for lolly. I can't offer more than 115 NMT, I'm sorry. I do have marshal's amiibo and several other cards, so i might be able to help you obtain villagers as well. I am NOT looking to help anyone else obtain villagers until AFTER i find lolly, sorry. She's very special to me


----------



## DewDrops

Looking for Dobie! Pm me please if he's available from you ToT


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

LF Phoebe, Wolfgang, Bianca. I have IGB


----------



## hollowface

edit~
punchy has been found!


----------



## ZMN

LF : Whitney, Lily, Stitches pay in nmt and bells


----------



## xPeachxPandax

Looking for peanut atm. Can craft some cherry blossom items, igb and or NMT!


----------



## Pinkyelly

Looking for Wolfgang with 50 NMT.


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Dom!

Found him!


----------



## Sandy

Looking for Chief! Can pay in NMT, please let me know if anyone has Chief moving
Thank you!


----------



## stormyxcloud

*~ ✧* *bump! **✧ ~*​


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

trickyfox said:


> Hello! I have Olivia currently in boxes on my thread here!


Ahhh looks like I was too late! Thank you for the ping though!!


----------



## Hnnhsrh

LF: Megan 

(& obviously Raymond )


----------



## Renny

I'm looking fo Zucker, i can pay with 4 millions bells

Edit: nvm


----------



## velour

Looking for *Rasher*, *Bonbon*, *Tiffany*, *Felicity*, *Eunice* and *M̶o̶t̶t̶*.


----------



## Rexyeezy

Looking for Lucky!


----------



## hunibe

Looking for *Ankah* and *Lucky*!!

PREFERABLY to *trade one with Gayle*, but I can pay in bells !


----------



## sigh

audie is in boxes for those who may be looking for her, you can check out the thread here !


----------



## Jokesie

LF Prince the Frog! (Or Henry the Frog)


----------



## Mink777

Just looking for Daisy now


----------



## schwappi

Looking For: (apple), raymond, bob, zucker, marshal, pietro, roald, tangy, octavian or dom FT: bells and paula(boxes)


----------



## Kitten37wg

R3dLyc4n said:


> I have Gayle in boxes. She has chosen to leave, not been forced out via Amiibo/TT.


How many bells/NMT do you want for her?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



R3dLyc4n said:


> I have Gayle in boxes. She has chosen to leave, not been forced out via Amiibo/TT.


Also they said they can go up to 2mill/3.5 mill bells or 4-6 NMT


----------



## mayorashe

Opened a plot today for cherry but the trade fell through  I need to fill the plot with a dreamie asap! I'm looking for: Cherry, Butch, punchy, jacques, chevre, whitney,audie,marshal or poncho! Message me for offers


----------



## Danthapokeman

LF Stinky and Deena!!! Lily!!


----------



## GereGere

Still LF Marshal, Fang, Kiki and Bam !

FT;  any villager not in bold !


----------



## ambun

Lucky has been found!! Thank you!

I'm now on the hunt for *Tiffany, Kyle, Pashmina, Piper, Olivia & Rod!! *

Please DM me if you have any of them and are willing to work something out! I don't mind waiting for you to put them in boxes either! I don't mind whether they're natural move-ins or amiibo cards. Just looking to get my dreamies!

Villagers I have to offer are; *Peanut, Vesta, Cherry, Apple, & Coach! **I will gladly give any of them away for free*, but I'm also open to trading villagers with you or taking offers!


----------



## tiffuuni

Looking for Reneigh! (and Raymond but that's not happening with these prices )
Can offer NMT and bells

Also have Keaton and Camofrog not in boxes, but I can get them out. Don't need a 1:1 trade for these two, they're free!


----------



## Anbusonic

LF: Molly and Poppy FT: NMT and IGB


----------



## jadebug

I’m looking for Judy. I have Reneigh in my town and when she’s ready to move out I’d be willing to trade her for Judy!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

siixnights said:


> Looking for: Alice, Phoebe, Cherry, Fuchsia, Tiffany, June, Pekoe and Skye the most!


hey i know this is a kinda old post but are you still searching for alice? i have her moving out right now


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Looking for *Fauna* for a friend! She's one of my friend's dreamies and has been looking for her without any luck :'( I'm trying to help her.
Got NMT and IGB to trade for her!


----------



## thogfrombigcove

Desperately looking for Bam and/or Klaus! I would prefer to negotiate pay in NMT or bells, but I could also trade Reneigh!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Fixed my glitched plot. Still on the hunt for Olivia. Can trade Celeste crafted items or IGB


----------



## xjeffreyhutto

I know it's a long shot, but looking for Sherb! Traded a bunch of nook mile tickets for him only to get scammed, tickets were taken but they closed the gate immediately  I don't have many nook miles but can do my best to get together what you'd like for him!


----------



## sgtbucky

Hi all! I'm looking for Rudy! Please let me know if you got him. I got a plot open today


----------



## Squooshi

I'm looking for Lobo! I'll give 10 NMT!


----------



## Z3KK0

Still looking for Sherb, still offering Molly. Could probably offer NMT if given the time to grind.


----------



## Andonuts

Looking for Genji, willing to cycle out Fauna!


----------



## Gigith

I have Fauan moving out right now.  I'll give you the dodo within seconds.
Price is 1M.


SirBadger said:


> Looking for *Fauna* for a friend! She's one of my friend's dreamies and has been looking for her without any luck :'( I'm trying to help her.
> Got NMT and IGB to trade for her!



I have her for 1M.
Reply if interested.


----------



## Lavulin98

Looking for Olivia! can pay IGB and NMT!


----------



## twisty

Looking for Dobie and Kiki! ^^ I have Tia and Flora to trade!


----------



## TrvpTyler

I have Poppy

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

LF Goldie


----------



## Absentia




----------



## AdvLAMP

LF Yuka, I can offer NMTs or bells!


----------



## Dinokookie

Looking for Melba or Lucky


----------



## rum

Looking for Phoebe please. No available plot yet as I am in a trade so hopefully you are not in a rush


----------



## CurseYouAlex

LF: Ankha/Raymond

FT: NMTs, I feel like I have a better chance of affording Ankha but let me know anyway


----------



## Ruthberry

Looking for Bree & Cousteau. My last 2 Dreamies!!


----------



## onionsheep

[LF]
Sherb
Dom
Judy
Stitches


----------



## poppysea

Still looking for Roald! Can offer NMT and IGB!


----------



## stormyxcloud

*~ ✧* *bump! **✧ ~*​


----------



## arosefall

I have Opal moving out tomorrow, would LIKE to trade her for one of my dreamies(cookie, daisy, fauna, ketchup, lucky, maddie) but also would be willing to just give her to a good home  let me know!


----------



## seralite

hello, did you get pietro yet?


----------



## stormyxcloud

seralite said:


> hello, did you get pietro yet?


No not yet! :< The trade fell through
Do you have him by chance? ​


----------



## seralite

stormyxcloud said:


> No not yet! :< The trade fell through
> Do you have him by chance? ​


yeah mine just asked to leave. would you do 30 nmt for him?


----------



## stormyxcloud

seralite said:


> yeah mine just asked to leave. would you do 30 nmt for him?


Could I meet you half way on that for 25? ​


----------



## Maddie.Summers

Looking for Lucky !!


----------



## shendere

Looking for Sherb, Rudy, Claudia! 

Also Pietro, Felicity and maybe Hopkins. 

Can offer IGB or some NMT. PM.


----------



## Kamzitty

LF Flurry, Bunnie, or Caroline ASAP!! I have a plot open!
I can offer NMTs, bells, craftables, DIYs, etc!


----------



## LethalLulu

I am looking for a villager!  I have a plot available now c:

Ruby
Coco
Lolly
*Stitches
Marshal*

Bold is priority~


----------



## Anbusonic

Z3KK0 said:


> Still looking for Sherb, still offering Molly. Could probably offer NMT if given the time to grind.


How many NMT would you want for Molly?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



TrvpTyler said:


> I have Poppy
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020
> 
> LF Goldie


Would you trade Poppy for NMT?


----------



## No2Zipper

No2Zipper said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## seralite

stormyxcloud said:


> Could I meet you half way on that for 25? ​


ahh a friend of mine actually wanted him ;__; im sorry!!


----------



## Kikii

I have a plot open and I’d like to get someone in before it auto fills - 
I would really love to have Doc, I can offer bells and NMT.


----------



## stormyxcloud

seralite said:


> ahh a friend of mine actually wanted him ;__; im sorry!!


Aww that's okay!! Also sorry earlier, was just trying to haggle 
Thanks for offering him!


----------



## ribbyn

Found!


----------



## KingVillage

DoeReMi said:


> Looking for Raddle the lazy frog





DoeReMi said:


> Looking for Raddle the lazy frog


How much would you pay.


----------



## Danthapokeman

Looking for *Lily*! Name your _(nmt)_ price!!!!!! PLZ im running out of time for the day lol  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



Darkwing said:


> LF: Roscoe, Cyd, Eunice, Aurora, Cube, Lucky, Punchy, and Shep. If you have them in boxes today, that’s a huge plus!! Can do NMTs, IGB, hybrids, or a combination of any of those. (My offer varies per villager, and will be based on the new tier list, thanks!)


I have Aurora. I can get her into boxes at some point tomorrow


----------



## Limonada

*[LF] Maple or Melba [FT] Julian or Marshal




*


----------



## Fye

KingVillage said:


> How much would you pay.


I'm not looking anymore so I'll remove my post. But if you search Raddle on the forums you'll find someone who mentioned they were interested in him a few days ago


----------



## hopeless408

Hi all, I have recently acquired amiibo cards of many villagers, including my dreamies. 

I have lots of popular villagers, including Diana, Marina, Coco, Flora. Currently, these four villagers are NATURALLY obtained. 

I am willing to trade any of them or any two for Judy, but they all are my dreamies, so I will simply be moving them back in (Coco doesn't have her original house so she is my first priority to remove). 

I am aware that there are many glitches concerning amiibo so i am only going to offer this trade once unless you're willing to take the risk of amiibo. (As far as I know it's safe for me to invite villagers with amiibo to my own town to keep).

If you are interested in buying them for a lucrative NMT amount, contact me, but I would rather get judy directly as i spent 200+ tickets searching already. I will auction coco later today or tomorrow if I dont get any responses here. Thanks.


----------



## mermaidshelf

[Posted new version]


----------



## KingVillage

DoeReMi said:


> Looking for Raddle the lazy frog





DoeReMi said:


> I'm not looking anymore so I'll remove my post. But if you search Raddle on the forums you'll find someone who mentioned they were interested in him a few days ago


ok thanks for looking out


----------



## hollowface

looking for marshal
i am willing to trade beau, julian, or diana!


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Judy, I cannot offer nmt and igb. I do have hybrids and once bamboo is no longer available I have a lot of the regular and spring.


----------



## Tasuot

Tasuot said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for *Judy*, *Dom*, and/or *Lolly* (in order of priority)!
> 
> I was supposed to trade for Judy awhile back, but idk what's going on with the other user. So I'm trying my luck here.
> I have *Merengue*, *Zucker*, *Flurry*, and *Marina* available for trade. Also some *NMT* and/or *IGB*.
> 
> Let me know if you have any one of these villagers. Thank you!



Still looking!  

UPDATE: Found Judy on an island, yay!


----------



## Taz

LF Buck


----------



## Frost

Looking for Tangy and Punchy! 

Can offer: NMT, hybrids, IGB, or any villagers in my cycling thread


----------



## seeds

Looking for Marshal, Marina, LUCKY, COLE, Merengue, Flurry, Diana, BEAU, ERIK

Can pay in whatever, send me your wishlist to see if I have anything. Capitalized names are priority


----------



## FishHead

LF rudy!
Can offer igb or nmt


----------



## Jetser_Halo

Currently looking for Zell, Erik, Bruce & Bam. Have an open spot and really looking to get them tonight


----------



## s0ckies

Frost said:


> Looking for Tangy and Punchy!
> 
> Can offer: NMT, hybrids, IGB, or any villagers in my cycling thread


i have tangy in boxes right now!! i'm looking for nmt <3


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I'm looking for Gaston the cranky rabbit. I rarely see anyone post about him because he is not popular at all but hopefully someone out there will have him eventually! I can even offer a gift if there's something you are lacking in.


----------



## elce

LF: Tiffany
Offering: NMT


----------



## honeyaura

Looking for *YUKA!*
Can pay in *NMT, IGB, or hybrids*!


----------



## kattayfio

LF Dobie . Will give NMT or a good amount of igb


----------



## Caitey

Looking for Marina. Don’t have many NMT but can give a few, used them all to find her, found her and then my game didn’t save when I turned it off afterwards and lost her. Halp. Hahaha will also pay bells!


----------



## krispykreme

I'm looking for Coco ill pay in nmt


----------



## aww

Megan is moving!


----------



## Limonada

*[LF] Maple or Melba [FT] 1 million bells or more*


----------



## Cinnamom

Looking for Melba! I had her in New Leaf but unfortunately lost her after not playing for a while. I have been trying to get her for two years, and have been trying to get her ever since I got New Horizons.

I don't have much to offer (can pay 2 million bells), but I will give any amount needed! I just really would love the chance to welcome her to Dango Island. 

I don't have an open plot at the moment, but can open one up as I time travel from time to time. Would love the opportunity to have her. Thank you!


----------



## Gramatu

LF: Ankha. Don't have too many NMT to trade, but I have a lot of bells I can offer!


----------



## SugoiPurin

LF> Raymond!! Can pay up to 800 nmt for him ^^


----------



## Jordandelion

NVM, oops


----------



## shendere

Looking for Sherb, Rudy and Claudia!

Only offer natural move outs please! No amiibo. 
Random move ins/island move ins only as well. 

I can offer some bells or some NMT.

PM me.


----------



## sigh

lf any of these: marshal, lily, tybalt, muffy - i'd prefer to offer igb or i could eventually offer stitches, skye, jeremiah, june, etc when one of them moves out.

not accepting amiibo scanned villagers atm, but random move ins + island move ins are good. only accepting natural move outs (tt/cycling reqs.) i know this sounds picky but i don't want to chance receiving a glitched villager again. pm if interested!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

lf Dom, gayle, judy, lucky, muffy, pietro, and static.


----------



## deadsire

LF. Lucky. FT. Anything you want .


----------



## stormyxcloud

*~ ✧* *bump! **✧ ~*​


----------



## Hay

Hi there! Looking to buy Tia for a friend of mine c: Please PM me with offers or let me know if you are wanting to sell her! Im always up for negotiation!


----------



## beebs

Marcie is moving out! hmu if you want her


----------



## madimyu

Hi! can anyone donate me Rowan please? he was my new leaf villager and i’d love to reconnect with my favorite villager! i just started the game so i dont have much to offer unfortunately


----------



## LoneEquilibrium

You still looking for pietro?


----------



## Lavulin98

Looking for Olivia! Have Drago for trade.


----------



## stormyxcloud

LoneEquilibrium said:


> You still looking for pietro?


Yes I am!  Is he still available?​


----------



## nody

Looking for Shep,Eugene and Reneigh. Can offer bells or NMT


----------



## Maple2020

Hiya! I’m on the search for Beau~ 

Not a huge lot to offer in bells/nmt but I’m also willing to trade villagers!

I have Pietro, Stitches, Plucky, Hamlet, Maddie, or Elvis that I can trade him for. (all obtained naturally!)

p.s. - I’ll have to politely decline the amiibos that may produce glitches :’< Not willing to risk it for for the biscuit sorry

Otherwise, let me know if you him and hopefully we can reach an agreement!~


----------



## aericell

Looking for: Apollo & Bluebear


----------



## BotoBoto

Maple2020 said:


> Hiya! I’m on the search for Beau~
> 
> Not a huge lot to offer in bells/nmt but I’m also willing to trade villagers!
> 
> I have Pietro, Stitches, Plucky, Hamlet, Maddie, or Elvis that I can trade him for. (all obtained naturally!)
> 
> p.s. - I’ll have to politely decline the amiibos that may produce glitches :’< Not willing to risk it for for the biscuit sorry
> 
> Otherwise, let me know if you him and hopefully we can reach an agreement!~
> [/QUOT
> Nvm


----------



## nyanicat

Anybody looking for Tammy the Uchi Bear? She will be moving out tomorrow. Looking for Marshal or Raymond but I know she's not high tier enough.


----------



## tinycarrots

Still looking for Dotty.


----------



## Jnetty

Found no longer looking.


----------



## Angieyvonne

GOT EEM


----------



## Jessy_Azran

I can't for the life of me remember who on here was trying to look for Molly! She will be in boxes either tomorrow or the next day.

If you have any of my dreamies (in my signature) *hint, looking desperately for Kiki, that would be great, but if you don't then 3 Nook Mile Tickets will be suffice. I have an empty slot, so if I see Kiki on the tours, I will let everyone know and take her off my wishlist!

And by the way, please do not trade if the villagers got kicked out via Amiibo. They will be glitched and will not move in.


----------



## boring

Looking for Wolfgang, Molly, Pekoe and Merry not forced out!! ):


----------



## Emzy

Caught them all hehe


----------



## Limonada

Sulky said:


> lf any of these: marshal, lily, tybalt, muffy - i'd prefer to offer igb or i could eventually offer stitches, skye, jeremiah, june, etc when one of them moves out.
> 
> not accepting amiibo scanned villagers atm, but random move ins + island move ins are good. only accepting natural move outs (tt/cycling reqs.) i know this sounds picky but i don't want to chance receiving a glitched villager again. pm if interested!


 I have marshal for auction right now!


----------



## dawny

LF: Jacques, Kyle, Kevin, or Boris
I can pay up to 32 bells on here! I need one of them asap so I can continue moving out a villager for my friend. Much appreciated if possible at this late time


----------



## Katattacc

LF Punchy, Kiki, Lolly 
FT Zucker, pietro, julia, apple, bells and NMT


----------



## Skunk

*Looking for Wolfgang!! PM what'd you'd want for him!! ;o;

- Genji has been found!! ** *​


----------



## Jessy_Azran

boring said:


> Looking for Wolfgang, Molly, Pekoe and Merry not forced out!! ):


Hi, I have Molly, she wanted to go, so she won't be glitched!


----------



## toifshi

LF rolf, will offer art or nmt, my twitter bakuatsukiyu if that helps


----------



## trickyfox

Dayna said:


> hiya looking for hornsby - will give 5 NMT + 400K





Rexyeezy said:


> LF :
> 
> Agent S
> Kid cat
> Big top
> 
> Fang
> Hornsby
> Lucky


Hello! I have Hornsby in boxes on my thread here


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Lf: Cherry, Ankha, Scoot, Lucky, Coco, Bunnie

Ft: Merengue, Robin, Derwin, Hans, Wendy


----------



## honeyaura

honeyaura said:


> Looking for *YUKA!*
> Can pay in *NMT, IGB, or hybrids*!


Still looking!


----------



## Catydoll408

boring said:


> Looking for Wolfgang, Molly, Pekoe and Merry not forced out!! ):


Hey there! I'm running a Molly auction right now c:


----------



## Peachmilk_

Minimasher said:


> Currently looking for Zucker, Marina, Static and Wendy
> I have: Bluebear, Coco, Pekoe, Reneigh, Diana, Daisy, Tucker, Olaf, Moe, Ozzie
> However I don't want to trade Moe and Ozzie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Diana, Coco and Reneigh


Hey I have wendy! I’m not really looking for any characters but i am looking for nmts if you’re interested! The current offer is 5 nmts ^^


----------



## Justxmoiii

[LF] Molly, Ketchup, Blanche, Twiggy
[FT] Lucy, Pango, Shari, Gruff, NMT, bells, items

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Jessy_Azran said:


> I can't for the life of me remember who on here was trying to look for Molly! She will be in boxes either tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> If you have any of my dreamies (in my signature) *hint, looking desperately for Kiki, that would be great, but if you don't then 3 Nook Mile Tickets will be suffice. I have an empty slot, so if I see Kiki on the tours, I will let everyone know and take her off my wishlist!
> 
> And by the way, please do not trade if the villagers got kicked out via Amiibo. They will be glitched and will not move in.



I'm looking for Molly  Sadly don't have any of your dreamies but I can give NMT!


----------



## pickleheiress

Still looking for Fauna, Kiki, Molly, Flora, or Stitches!
FT: Cranston, Sprinkle, Reneigh, Peck, Alice I can also offer NMT and bells


----------



## goro

I have a plot open today, and I used up all of my NMT... Turnip prices are bad as well so I can't set up anything.
LF: Fang, Zucker, Pierce, Lily, Lucky, or Raddle. Raymond and Bob are such pipe dreams that I'm not even going to list them.
I can give as many TBT as you'd like from me!
Please DM me if you're interested. I can only really do this today since plots and moving are so unpredictable this time aha


----------



## Laureline

Laureline said:


> Looking for Judy, I cannot offer nmt and igb. I do have hybrids and once bamboo is no longer available I have a lot of the regular and spring.


Still looking


----------



## Ededdneddy123

Minimasher said:


> Currently looking for Zucker, Marina, Static and Wendy
> I have: Bluebear, Coco, Pekoe, Reneigh, Diana, Daisy, Tucker, Olaf, Moe, Ozzie
> However I don't want to trade Moe and Ozzie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Diana, Coco and Reneigh



I have Wendy. Would you be willing to trade for Coco?


----------



## Anbusonic

Jessy_Azran said:


> I can't for the life of me remember who on here was trying to look for Molly! She will be in boxes either tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> If you have any of my dreamies (in my signature) *hint, looking desperately for Kiki, that would be great, but if you don't then 3 Nook Mile Tickets will be suffice. I have an empty slot, so if I see Kiki on the tours, I will let everyone know and take her off my wishlist!
> 
> And by the way, please do not trade if the villagers got kicked out via Amiibo. They will be glitched and will not move in.


Do you still have Molly


----------



## Sakuranbo

LF coco still! Preferably with original furniture, and not force kicked via amiibo or camper.  Can offer 40 nmt, tbt, and lots of hybrid flowers.


----------



## dino

looking for baabara & lopez (previous lopez suffered The Glitch and was lost )
i can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt (its back yay)! thanks so much


----------



## usa-chan

looking for molly~
willing to pay in ntm, tbt, or igb!


----------



## Tensations

LF: Dom

Willing to trade up to 150 NMT and 1 mil bells. Also have Cyd, Henry, Cube to trade.


----------



## Lihue

LF Kabuki, Kiki, Marshall, Genji, and Flurry (In order of preference from most to least)
I can pay a lot of bells and at most 10 NMT (I could also trade)


----------



## reallylovesquids

anyone have lobo? i have IGB and/or rolf


----------



## MidnightMelancholic

Edit: I found Raddle!! I'm only still looking for Stitches and Lucky or Genji  

Trying to kick out:
-Sterling
-Colton

I can trade up to 5 NMT, also have several hybrids (mostly lillies, cosmos, and hyacinths)


----------



## Miyukki

Looking for Willow! Offering 40 NMT 
She's the last one I need, if anyone has her IN BOXES, please let me know!! ;w;


----------



## Moonfish

I don’t have room currently but I wanna put it out there that I’m looking for Megan. :j I can offer a paltry amount of NMTs or villagers (via amiibo - I have every single amiibo except the new ones, obv). Also TBT if the bells are working again!

Edit - I’ve obtained Megan :j


----------



## swalker_7

ChisanaAoi said:


> Looking for Dizzy, Tia, Cyd, Eloise, Or Margie <3
> (I also havent been able to find a definite yes or no if Ellie is in the game but I'd love her too)


I have dizzy in boxes if you're still interested!


----------



## Crax

LF: Judy FT: Frita, Bunnie, or Skye pm me if you have her and want to trade she’s the last dreamie I have left


----------



## Yorli

Looking for Julian, can trade NMT, pink and purple mums or furniture


----------



## buncho

Hi, I'm looking for Drake, Molly and Ketchup. In return I can offer Chevre, Audie or Kidd.

I'm also looking for Freckles and Gloria, can offer Canberra or Jeremiah for them.

If you don't want any of my villagers in return I can offer some bells or NMT, just message me!


----------



## Stich Dayne White

Stich Dayne White said:


> Hi!  I'm looking for any lion villagers (already got Rory)



Bump!  Still looking


----------



## Spamus

FT: Goldie
LF: Lucky, Kiki, Roald


----------



## Rexyeezy

LF : Lucky! I have NMT’s, every hybrid flower in the games, and bells


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm mainly looking for Sydney now but I'm also accepting offers for Cousteau


----------



## *Maddy*

I'm crazy but I'm looking for Raymond, I can offer 35 nmt, 3 million, tbt, hybrids, star fragments ect. Please let me know if anyone would be willing to sell him!


----------



## thogfrombigcove

thogfrombigcove said:


> Desperately looking for Bam and/or Klaus! I would prefer to negotiate pay in NMT or bells, but I could also trade Reneigh!


Bump


----------



## Yun

Hello, Marina is moving out! I´m looking for Raymond or NMTs. Pls pm me with your offer  (She was not kicked out by amiibo cards)


----------



## rudenxia

LF cube! willing to trade nmt/igb or zucker!


----------



## Rockettbrooklynn

I'm looking for Audie, Judy or Diana can pay bells!❤


----------



## shendere

Still looking for Sherb, paying around 20nmt for him. 
Rudy and Claudia as well, paying around 1-3 tickets for them or some bells. 

Natural move outs only and only island or random move ins. 

PM


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Looking for Bunnie, Cookie, Cherry, Mint, Flurry, Raymond, Bob, Roald, Jeremiah, and Tom <3 I don't have that many interesting villagers rn, but I do have Sherb if anyone wants him, and Phil is leaving soon


----------



## SugoiPurin

Looking for Raymond!! Can pay up too 600-700 nmt for him!! (Won’t do 1000+ so don’t ask)


----------



## Absentia

LF


please PM price!!!!


----------



## LaneyLoo

I'm currently looking for Audie, and I'm willing to trade Merengue and some NMT, NMT and some bells, OR just NMT! Please PM me if you have her and looking to let her go!


----------



## Oldskoolbunny

I'm looking for Diana!


----------



## baileyanne94

LF: Lobo, Ankha, & Punchy; can pay IGB, TBT, NMT, will look at wishlists; please PM me if they’re available!
Thank you!


----------



## arosefall

LF any of the following. I have IGB and some hybrid lilies. Name your price:

Merry
Maddie
Lucky
Ketchup
Fauna
Daisy
Cookie


----------



## campfire

LF Marshal.


----------



## Reploid

Looking for Sterling


----------



## kazuichi

looking for lucky or tangy! willing to trade items and bells!

edit: i currently have shari, kody, annabelle, savannah, alice, clay, cyrano, flo, and tiffany!


----------



## duckvely

Looking for Joey, Miranda, Pompom, and Graham!


----------



## deadsire

Looking for LUCKY . Will pay millions upon millions .


----------



## sighborg

EDIT: FOUND HER thanks!
LF ketchup
I don't have much to offer but I have an open plot ready for her


----------



## htanner

Of fauna, cookie, stitches, raymond


----------



## Frost

LF *Coco*!!! 
Shes my last dreamie I need!! I can offer 50+NMT, IGB, hybrids, Stitches, and any villagers in my cycling town!!

I will also be going on some mystery tours today to try to find her! If theres anybody youd be willing to trade for her I'll keep a look out for them!

Youd have to give me some time to cycle out a villager cause it's a 2/10 chance Al or Stitches is gonna ask to leave.


----------



## htanner

Frost said:


> LF *Coco*!!!
> Shes my last dreamie I need!! I can offer 50+NMT, IGB, hybrids, Stitches, and any villagers in my cycling town!!
> 
> I will also be going on some mystery tours today to try to find her! If theres anybody youd be willing to trade for her I'll keep a look out for them!
> 
> Youd have to give me some time to cycle out a villager cause it's a 2/10 chance Al or Stitches is gonna ask to leave.


let me know if u don't find her.  I will begin cycling next week and will look.  If u want to get rid of stitches let me know


----------



## me0wbabe

looking for Ankha or Merry!  offering IGB or NMT!


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Prince the Frog! Or Henry!


----------



## CMXyloto

LF: Judy




Can offer up to 350 NMT


----------



## Sin

Looking for *Marshal*! Willing to trade *Audie* + *NMT* _or_ just NMT for him ♡

Also looking for *Stitches*! I can pay *NMT* for him!


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

LUCKY

hi i’m looking for lucky. in exchange for him i can offer bells, some nmt (i don’t have too many), ironwood recipes, craft things for you, or materials such as star fragments + spring bamboo.


----------



## ellenjnguyen

Looking for Molly, Ketchup, Scoot, or Spike!! Offering IGB and/or NMT. Currently have Reneigh, Ken, Walker, Midge, and Freckles and willing to trade. Please let me know


----------



## Leialie

LF Bea and Goldie


----------



## nyanicat

Looking for Raymond or Marshal! I have an open plot right now. Will pay 50 NMT


----------



## Lenloid

I'm kinda new to this but I'm currently looking for Judy! I'm in the process of trying to kick a villager out of my island, once I do I'll update this post (or make a new post if it takes more than 4 hours). I also have Diana, and I could try to get her in boxes after getting Judy if anyone's interested!

Edit: I ended up moving out the villager!


----------



## ambun

So happy to be able to say Pashmina and Lucky have been found! 

If you have any of the following please let me know! I'm looking for *Kyle, Tiffany, and Blanche *right now! I don't mind waiting & I have no preference for whether or not they were natural move-ins or amiibo cards! I'm only looking to get my dreamies!  

I also have pending offers for Piper, Olivia & Rod going on right now but I'd still love to know if you have any of them available in any form just in case something gets cancelled  ☺ 

Villagers I have in my town currently & would love to trade are; *Vesta & Coach! *I'm holding a payment offer for Vesta right now for in case she pings me before i get any trades, but would still love to trade her for a dreamie of mine if you happen to have any of them!

I also have *Peanut & Apple* in my town, but have pending trades going on with them for Piper & Olivia. If you still want either of them, let me know and I'll let you lurk for them in case they don't get back to me! Apple is currently in boxes.


----------



## ingridj

Hectical said:


> Looking for these villagers* (listed in order of priority!)*: Eugene, Antonio, Marina, Ribbot
> 
> I can offer up to 3 NMT or any amount of IGB.


hi, I have Eugene, also I'm a noob on this website what's igb?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



FieryFetus said:


> LF Scoot, Bob, Eugene, Cherry, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal
> 
> Definitely know for sure I can't afford the last two but yeah


hi I have Eugene, how much where u thinking for him? x


----------



## Minimasher

Ededdneddy123 said:


> I have Wendy. Would you be willing to trade for Coco?


Definetely however I don't time travel and she hasn't asked to move out yet. If she asks to move I'll let you know


----------



## reformheart

[LF] Any wolf villager. I already have Chief, Lobo, and Audie. Looking for any other wolves.
Can give bells or NMTs.


----------



## clownpapa

Looking for Pietro and selling Marina-- she's in boxes and I'm looking to sell her for NMT tonight or trade her for Pietro.


----------



## Kikii

I’m looking for Doc the rabbit! Can pay NMT and bells !


----------



## Darian

LF Lolly!!!!


----------



## Miyukki

Looking for Willow and Poppy IN BOXES! 
Offering 40 NMT for each
First come first serve


----------



## jadebug

I’m looking for Judy! I love Marshal, but I’d be willing to trade him for Judy. I also have Reneigh available for trade in exchange for Judy.


----------



## me0wbabe

still looking for Ankha! offering IGB and NMT


----------



## hauntedchasm

lf Phil


----------



## Limonada

*LF: Maple! FT: NMT, Bells

Also FT: Apple, Rolf *


----------



## Wotamin

Hello, if anyone is looking for Audie, I have a thread here!


----------



## KeiSoo

Looking for Ruby!


----------



## Jellys

LF> Fauna

Msg me about price.


----------



## Maple2020

clownpapa said:


> Looking for Pietro and selling Marina-- she's in boxes and I'm looking to sell her for NMT tonight or trade her for Pietro.



Hi! I have Pietro and willing to trade him for Marina~ he’s not in boxes currently but I can TT to make that happen


----------



## Minchi

thogfrombigcove said:


> Bump


I'd be happy to give Klaus off! I have one other person who wants him, but I'm not sure if they'll respond in time- since I just asked him to move out


----------



## BotoBoto

reformheart said:


> [LF] Any wolf villager. I already have Chief, Lobo, and Audie. Looking for any other wolves.
> Can give bells or NMTs.


Hello, I’ve got skye ready to leave my island soon. I am also willing trade for NMTs


----------



## Rockettbrooklynn

IM LOOKING FOR AUDIE OR DIANA PLZ THEYRE THE LAST OF MY DREAMIES


----------



## Lotusblossom

Looking for julian!!!! Hes my only dreamie


----------



## cackletta

LF Bella(!!), Chrissy, Francine, or Merengue!

I can offer Marina, Skye, Fang, Wolfgang, Ketchup, or NMT !


----------



## Kikii

Still looking for Doc  with trade bells and nmts


----------



## belle

offering 70nmt

thank you


----------



## ElenaSmiles

LF: Dotty!

I'm willing to pay 20+ NMT for her.


----------



## macdemarco

I currently have her, I’ll try to get her in boxes!


----------



## belle

Ok thanks


----------



## Rockettbrooklynn

reformheart said:


> [LF] Any wolf villager. I already have Chief, Lobo, and Audie. Looking for any other wolves.
> Can give bells or NMTs.


I have freya I can get in boxes for NMT


----------



## dojimasqueen

LF Lucky, Merengue, Leonardo, Apollo, Ketchup!
FT: Diana, Fauna, Pashmina, Buck, Gonzo, NMTs!


----------



## Rosch

EDIT: Finally got my ultimate dreamy, *Rolf*.


----------



## thogfrombigcove

Minchi said:


> I'd be happy to give Klaus off! I have one other person who wants him, but I'm not sure if they'll respond in time- since I just asked him to move out


I actually just got him in a trade earlier, sorry! Good luck with your trade though dude!!


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Judy, can offer hybrids. Unfortunately don’t have nmt or Igb.


----------



## Daylights

rum said:


> Looking for Phoebe please. No available plot yet as I am in a trade so hopefully you are not in a rush



Are you still looking for her? She’ll be in boxes tomorrow (I also can TT)


----------



## koraye

[LF] Tia [FT] Coco, NMT, bells or hyrbids


----------



## sigh

melba is in boxes, current highest offer is 10 nmt + 1.5 mil bells! the thread's here but i may make a separate one


----------



## Minchi

thogfrombigcove said:


> I actually just got him in a trade earlier, sorry! Good luck with your trade though dude!!


Aw darn, that's okay! Have fun


----------



## Ashbury

Looking for any sisterly/uchi villager!! My top choices are Agnes Fuchsia Canberra Deirdre Hazel Pashmina Reneigh Shari Tammy Diva  Katt


----------



## Oshacruz311

I've been trying for so long to get Sherb, if there is ANYONE willing to trade him for 33 NMT I'd be eternally grateful. The many tickets is all I have so apologies in advance if it's not what you were hoping for


----------



## Oshacruz311

[LF] Sherb [FT] NMT
PLEASE if there is ANYONE willing to trade him for 33 NMT I'd be eternally grateful. Please PM me if you can help. That many tickets is all I have so apologies in advance if it's not what you were hoping for 
If there's anything else you want from me please let me know you if I can fulfill it


----------



## dojimasqueen

Ashbury said:


> Looking for any sisterly/uchi villager!! My top choices are Agnes Fuchsia Canberra Deirdre Hazel Pashmina Reneigh Shari Tammy Diva  Katt


I have Pashmina! I can get her in boxes tonight, since I'm negotiating another trade. What do you have to offer for her?


----------



## Kikimyste

LF Apollo in boxes. Willing to pay 5mil bells and 10NMTs


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

LF: Diva or Gigi 
Offer: NMTS, Bells and Hybrids


----------



## SugoiPurin

LF> Raymond Can pay up to 600-700 nmt!!


----------



## belle

80nmt


----------



## belle

LF Whitney

100nmt


----------



## sigh

lf marshal, judy, raymond, muffy, tybalt

can offer maple, skye, sherb, stitches, agnes, diys, materials, igb......
sorry but unfortunately i don't have hundreds of nmts to fork over for raymond and i probably wouldn't even if i did


----------



## comapix

*Hey guys currently have Biskit in boxes on my cycle town!!*


----------



## dojimasqueen

I have Diana in boxes! Looking for Lucky it NMTs!


----------



## Lenloid

I'm looking for Judy! I have an empty plot available and could trade Diana in return for her, but it would take me some time to get Diana into boxes.

Edit: I also have Bob as well if you want Bob for Judy.


----------



## Absentia

Desperately looking for Olivia :< pleaase please PM me or ping me if you have her offering even bell and NMT I have :>


----------



## Kikii

Still looking for Doc... I can offer bells and NMT... I’ll find him one day


----------



## Jared:3

LF: Fuchsia, and a snooty villager please!


----------



## Kailah

hello! my friend is currently looking for lolly in boxes as he has a plot open right now for her and that's his last dreamie! :') if anyone could help, i'd greatly appreciate that


----------



## BotoBoto

~I’ve got Skye packing her boxes tomorrow~

-Looking for Roald or NMTs


----------



## DespairSyndrome

belle said:


> LF Whitney
> 
> 100nmt


I have Whitney in boxes (amiibo force out) Drop me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## Maerle

I’m looking for Vivian and Cookie!


----------



## kodyhaha

Looking for Apollo! I can pay in NMT, IGB, or both.


----------



## shendere

Still looking for *Sherb*, *Rudy* and *Claudia*.

Only accepting natural move outs.* No amiibo*.
Only random move ins/island move ins too. No scanned cards please for them.

Paying no more than 20ish for Sherb in NMT. And less for the other two.
Can offer bells and/or hyrids if preferred. PM please.


----------



## Rosch

EDIT: nvm


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for bam pashmina and Diana


----------



## Amilee

Looking for peanut! Have a free spot now. Can offer 10nmts, igbs, hybrids, Kyle, Gayle, ursala, Hornsby or tipper if interested please pm me!


----------



## moonshi

Taking a risk with the glitch plot for this.... fingers crossed. lol I have an open spot right now.

Looking for *SHERB*. Only ping to move out please. Will pay about 20 nmts for him.

EDIT - Will trade Reneigh for Sherb if anyone is looking for the opposite of me.


----------



## Tooner

LF: Diana Molly Marina and Marshal


----------



## mimiamei

looking for eunice!!! had her in my new leaf town and would love to have her in new horizons! <3


----------



## crim.

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!



i have judy, she just moved in! would you me trade for punchy?


----------



## gloomville

Looking for Diana, Lobo, Lucky.


----------



## trickyfox

Goop said:


> Currently looking for Pietro, Shep, and Kidd. I atm have Flurry to offer who will be in boxes shortly!
> I'm also looking for Lucky to give to a good friend who's offered to give me Stitches! Willing to pay super handsomely for him. ;w;​





Mechaccino said:


> LF: Apollo or Shep
> FT: IGB, NMT, Rosie, Goldie or Stitches !!
> please dm me if interested!!!!!





Cerone said:


> Looking for Shep, I have an open plot and would love to have my favorite villager move in! I have 10 NMT and about 250k bells.





nody said:


> Looking for Shep,Eugene and Reneigh. Can offer bells or NMT


Hello! Just letting you know I currently have Shep in boxes on my thread here. Thanks!


----------



## move_oolong

hiya! i'm auctioning pietro for anyone who is interested! the thread is *here* ~


----------



## Miyukki

Still looking for Willow and/or Poppy IN BOXES
Will pay 40 NMT for each of them
First come first serve!

DM me!


----------



## LillyKay

I am after* Grizzly* if anyone has him.


----------



## MochiACNL

Looking for *Punchy*! *FT* Dom, Vivian, Blanche, Marina, Tammy or Hybrids (tons of them!)


----------



## Lenloid

Looking for Judy! I can trade either Diana or Bob for her if given enough time. (I'm time traveling to move them out naturally!)


----------



## Natsumi99

Looking for Chief,Vivian,Whitney,Judy,Marshal or Punchy


----------



## Pickler

Looking for: Wolfgang, Raymond, Chester, Tia, and Coco.

For trade: Stitches, Sprinkle, Doc, Victoria, bells, nmt, random diys, ton of hybrids, and cataloguing services.


----------



## CinnabonAC

Im looking for Apple, can trade NMTs or bells


----------



## shendere

Looking for Snake, Dom or Rudy currently ^^

As well as Claudia 

No amiibo, natural move outs and only island/random move ins. No scanned cards please.

PM if available ~


----------



## Shyria

Hello!
I'm looking for Ketchup and Lionel!!
Can trade NMT or hybrids ☺


----------



## ZMN

LF : Ruby , Merengue
for trade NMTs


----------



## Tabs287

> k


----------



## pickleheiress

Still looking for Fauna, Kiki, Molly, Flora, or Stitches! 
FT: Cranston, Sprinkle, Reneigh, Peck, Alice 
I can also offer NMT and bells


----------



## Lotusblossom

I dont think anyone really has the time to look through this but I reallt want julian


----------



## Morgankaiz

hi okay so I have Dom
And I am  only accepting IGB soooo...


----------



## Lotusblossom

I will drawer a very nice picture for anyone who will let julian come live on my island!!! Please and thankyou


----------



## StarseedV

LOOKING FOR FUCHSIA, can offer NMTs or bells or BOTH
or the following villagers for trade:

Plucky
Bangle
Deena
Sprinkle

DM me !


----------



## qwyzxv7

Looking for purrl ! !


----------



## PapaRock69

LF.. Ribbot and Whinnie


----------



## Lotusblossom

I will draw you as a villager any way u want u want to be an animal cool I'll do it for julian

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Will do anything u want for julian


----------



## trickyfox

Mechaccino said:


> LF: Apollo or Shep
> FT: IGB, NMT, Rosie, Goldie or Stitches !!
> please dm me if interested!!!!!





elce said:


> LF: *Apollo*, Tiffany, and Rodeo
> 
> Offering: NMT
> 
> **Getting Apollo is my top priority, please let me know if you have him in boxes ASAP! Also, I'm only interested in buying villagers who have asked to move out naturally (no villagers forced out via campsite/Amiibo), so please keep that in mind. Thank you!





Absern said:


> Looking for:
> Raymond
> Apollo
> Kyle
> Lobo
> Marshal
> 
> I can offer 100k IGB, some NM items, posters, hybrids, crowns, etc.
> Send a message if interested, I'm giving pretty much eveything I have for them;;





Kenko said:


> Still looking for Apollo





jaewelh said:


> Looking for Apollo! Happy to offer Bells/NMT





LOEY said:


> Looking for: Apollo, Merry, Bluebear, Marshal
> 
> Can trade: Fang, Audie, Dobie, Marina, Julian





dojimasqueen said:


> LF Lucky, Merengue, Leonardo, Apollo, Ketchup!
> FT: Diana, Fauna, Pashmina, Buck, Gonzo, NMTs!





Kikimyste said:


> LF Apollo in boxes. Willing to pay 5mil bells and 10NMTs





kodyhaha said:


> Looking for Apollo! I can pay in NMT, IGB, or both.


Hello! I have Apollo in boxes, 100% original and moving out naturally on my thread here!


----------



## airei

Looking for Diana! I can offer IGB and NMT


----------



## SugoiPurin

LF> Diana or Lolly!! I can give 30 nmt + 1mil bells


----------



## btlboxer

I'm Looking for ANY blue colored villagers!
_my Dreamies:_
_* Cube (fav)
* Skye
* Doc
* Hopkins
* Hornsby
* Pierce (fav)
* Daisy
* Keaton_
* _Wendy_
Although I'm willing to switch them for any other blue colored villagers, whether in boxes or by amiibo (except for my favs)


----------



## deleted

LF Stella! I currently have an opening ready for her!


----------



## move_oolong

pietro is in boxes! the thread is *here* ~


----------



## Dreyacole

I am looking for stitches would pay 30.000 bells. Please help! Thank you


----------



## Azrael

creamyy said:


> Looking desperately for Chevre. I have a plot open just for her


Are you still looking for Chevre?


----------



## shendere

shendere said:


> Looking for Snake, Dom or Rudy currently ^^
> 
> As well as Claudia
> 
> No amiibo, natural move outs and only island/random move ins. No scanned cards please.
> 
> PM if available ~


----------



## DaShinza

trying to get two of fav villagers!! i only have bells to offer. name your price!!


----------



## Climbintospace

Looking for Marshal willing to pay 100NMT if I can pick him up now and:

a) he wasn’t forced out in any way
b) your void is ideally cleared 
c) you are willing to end the session if he acts glitchy during the invitation process.

PM me please


----------



## DaShinza

LOOKING FOR DIANA OR BUNNIE

i have one open spot and i would love for it go to one of these two. i can offer bells. name your price!!


----------



## comapix

Audie is in boxes if anyones looking for her!


----------



## kazuichi

this is a long shot, but i'm looking for pietro! i have a star wand + fragments, a few NMT, and i am totally willing to check wishlists! i had him in my old town but had to reset...missing him very much  pls pm me!
i have teddy, aurora, audie, broccolo, and deirdre!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Still on the never ending hunt for Olivia. Can pay in IGB or crafted Celeste items. Used all my tickets hunting her hahaha.


----------



## crim.

mayormars said:


> *LF:* Raymond, Felicity, Bruce, some jock (Genji, Bill?)
> *FT:* Bells, tickets, Pinky, Lopez, Punchy (for either Raymond or tickets), Olive


i saw on another post that you are looking for stitches and will trade punchy for him. are you still looking to do this?


----------



## Absentia

* LF OLIVIA THE SNOOTY CAT will Trade KIKI,, TUTU or RENEIGH*


----------



## bigmeanjolene

LF: muffy, tangy, tasha, lobo, ahnka, gladys and cherry!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Xinyiki said:


> Looking for Dizzy and Bill!
> Offering igb and nmt for them.


i have dizzy! make an offer  i’m trying to get rid of one of my elephants


----------



## Sin

Looking for *Marshal* still! ♡
I can offer *pure NMT* or trade *Audie + NMT* for him. ^_^
I have ~200-300 NMT but I can grind for more!!

Please PM me if you have him~


----------



## sigh

this cute wolf, skye, is in boxes! current offer is 20 nook miles tickets, buyout is whoever offers next tbh cause i'd like to move her out now


----------



## celestial_owl

LF: Pietro or Hornsby! Can offer 20 NMT for either of them!


----------



## crim.

enndeejayy said:


> Looking for Judy!
> I currently have Marina and Punchy that I'll be rotating out for her <3
> also have NMT and IGB



i have judy, could we possibly trade for punchy?


----------



## Jared:3

LF: A snooty villager


----------



## crim.

Chloebug44 said:


> LF: Judy
> FT: over 100 amiibos and a bit of NMT!


do you happen to have dotty or punchy in your amiibo collection?


----------



## legendofab

LF Pietro/Kyle, can offer NMT or possibly IGB : )


----------



## Chloebug44

crim. said:


> do you happen to have dotty or punchy in your amiibo collection?


I have both I think. Not sure about dotty! But if you wanted to trade for Judy I have her!


----------



## crim.

merbearrawr said:


> LF: JUDY
> 
> FT: FANG, STITCHES, FRANCINE, MARSHAL, ROSIE, DIANA, FAUNA, PUNCHY, ETC.
> 
> Hi guys! My brother's birthday is in 3 days and I'm desperately looking for Judy to give him. I have lots of amiibo cards of villagers, or I can offer you bells or NMT. If you have any of these villagers and want any other villagers than the ones Iisted, message or comment! I may have the one you're looking for . Please help!



do you still happen to be looking for judy?


----------



## Cadbberry

bigmeanjolene said:


> LF: muffy, soleil, tangy, tasha, lobo, ahnka, gladys and cherry!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> 
> i have dizzy! make an offer  i’m trying to get rid of one of my elephants


I have Soleil in boxes right now if you want to make an offer


----------



## crim.

Chloebug44 said:


> I have both I think. Not sure about dotty! But if you wanted to trade for Judy I have her!



i am thinking i will to trade judy for punchy. 
i’m still looking for dotty though, so if you do have her, is there a way we could work something out for her as well?


----------



## sunshower

Looking for Kid Cat! Open to trading stuff or if someone’s just feeling generous


----------



## froslass

LF: marshal, lolly, sherb
can offer: nmt, bells


----------



## Azrael

Chevre the normal goat is moving off my island today, if anyone would like her.

EDIT: someone took her. Thank you!


----------



## Hoosker

Pickler said:


> Looking for: Wolfgang, Raymond, Chester, Tia, and Coco.
> 
> For trade: Stitches, Sprinkle, Doc, Victoria, bells, nmt, random diys, ton of hybrids, and cataloguing services.



Hi there!
Tia is naturally moving from my island! My thread is here:




__





						Selling - Tia, the sweet Teapot Elephant is moving! [SOLD]
					

Unfortunately, I was TTing to get two of my horrible villagers out, and Tia asked to go. I love her to pieces but I have 2 other normals that I'm just not ready to let go of yet, so I'm allowing Tia to move on.  I found her on a mystery island, and she asked to go naturally! (I have screenshots...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Or PM me with any offers!


----------



## Athros

Looking for Raymond & Rosie.

Can offer NMT, Beau, Tangy, bells or literally whatever.


----------



## cackletta

froslass said:


> LF: fang, marshal, lolly, sherb
> can offer: beau, lobo, nmt, bells


Fang just pinged me to move, would you do nmt for him?


----------



## kazuichi

this is a long shot, but i'm looking for pietro! i have a star wand + fragments, a few NMT, and i am totally willing to check wishlists! i had him in my old town but had to reset...missing him very much  pls pm me!
i have teddy, aurora, audie, broccolo, and deirdre!


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Looking for Flurry


----------



## crim.

i have chevre in boxes today if anyone wants her!

also i’m looking for:
Jacques
Sparro
Spike
Curt
Drago
Octavian
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
bob
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## Voxel Thief

[FT] Bam, Bob, Molly, Sherb, Twiggy, Vladimir


----------



## telluric

Looking for ROSCOE! Can pay 5M IGB
Edit: Found him!!


----------



## Absentia

*LF OLIVIA THE SNOOTY CAT will Trade KIKI,, TUTU or RENEIGH*

NMTS Bells high priced items! anything for her come ON


----------



## terminator

SugoiPurin said:


> LF> Diana or Lolly!! I can give 30 nmt + 1mil bells


are you still looking for Lolly?


----------



## crim.

telluric said:


> Looking for ROSCOE! Can pay 5M IGB



i private messaged you!


----------



## Voxel Thief

*


 Bob *is in boxes!! **


----------



## Stich Dayne White

crim. said:


> i’m looking for dotty! if anyone has her, please let me know!
> 
> also, i‘m looking to get rid of leopold and tammi if anyone wants either of them!


I'd be happy to take Leopold!


----------



## PatrickW

FT: Stitches


----------



## Catland Cat

FreyasFalcon105 said:


> Looking for Flurry


still looking for Flurry?


----------



## Absentia

*Looking for Olivia willing to pay in all my nmts, bells and expensive items!!!!!!*


----------



## Sanaki

Looking for Wolfgang, I can offer like 22 NMT + some bells bells currently.


----------



## haileyphi

Pickler said:


> Looking for: Wolfgang, Raymond, Chester, Tia, and Coco.
> 
> For trade: Stitches, Sprinkle, Doc, Victoria, bells, nmt, random diys, ton of hybrids, and cataloguing services.


Hello!! Wolfgang is moving off my island today! Post offers here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/wolfgang-in-boxes.513067/#post-8762156


	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Ahri said:


> Looking for Wolfgang, I can offer like 22 NMT + some bells bells currently.


Hello, I have wolfgang in boxes today! I'm interested in nmt and hybrids. Post offers here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/wolfgang-in-boxes.513067/#post-8762156


----------



## Curpo

[done looking]


----------



## Oshacruz311

I've been trying for so long to get Sherb, if there is ANYONE willing to trade him for 33 NMT I'd be eternally grateful. I can also see about adding something else if I can, PM please


----------



## PapaRock69

PapaRock69 said:


> LF.. Ribbot and Whinnie


Still looking


----------



## Absentia

Absentia said:


> *LF OLIVIA THE SNOOTY CAT will Trade KIKI,, TUTU or RENEIGH*
> 
> NMTS Bells high priced items! anything for her come ON


Still looking!


----------



## SugoiPurin

terminator said:


> are you still looking for Lolly?


i am!!


----------



## seekingfires

Lotusblossom said:


> I dont think anyone really has the time to look through this but I reallt want julian


I have Julian moving out today! I'm currently auctioning him off.


----------



## kiyyie

Big time looking for Judy!!! She’s the last of the dreamies I need :-(. I can offer Diana, TBT, IGB, and over 20 nmt (I don’t have much :’( ). I have Amiibo cards for Merengue, Marshal, Lily, Phoebe, June, Olivia, Carmen, & Fuchsia if that helps.


----------



## Darian

LF Lolly and Ruby


----------



## DivineJaws

LF: Raddle!
I'll have a plot available for him in a few minutes. I can offer some TBT if need be


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> LF Pashmina, Kabuki, Audie/Merry, Ankha/Diana, Genji.
> 
> Trading Skye, Sprinkles and Yuka!
> 
> I've got some hybrids and can also offer IGB/NMT ^^



Received Pashmina and Ankha!

Trading Sprinkles, Zucker and Yuka


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Catland Cat said:


> still looking for Flurry?


Yes I am! I don’t have tickets but I can give plenty of bells.


----------



## s0ckies

LF: Punchy
FT: Bob, NMT

PM me an offer!!


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Voxel Thief said:


> *View attachment 244746 Bob *is in boxes!! **



What’s your asking price? I can pay a lot of bells


----------



## dojimasqueen

Beau is in boxes! Current offering is 40 nmts. Buyout is 150 or Lucky!


----------



## BotoBoto

~~ I’ve got Skye in boxes today~~

Looking for Roald or NMTs


----------



## Voxel Thief

FreyasFalcon105 said:


> What’s your asking price? I can pay a lot of bells


He is on auction (HERE) until 7:30 PM CST. Buyout is 45 NMT and the highest bid is currently 10 NMT.


----------



## move_oolong

pietro is still in boxes until 8:30PM! the thread is *here* ~


----------



## johanna

*looking for:*
vivian, olivia, diana or whitney
(purrl/broffina [would offer less for broffina] are also fine!)

*offering:*
a whole inventory full of tarantulas that i would sell at your island since my nooks cranny is currently upgrading! on top of that i could give you 4 pink roses, a black tulip or a purple rose


----------



## Arabelle

Anyone looking for Biskit the lazy dog?? He pinged me earlier today and I don't want him going to void... feel free to DM me :3


----------



## dojimasqueen

Looking for Lucky! Can offer 65 NMTs but am open to counter offers!


----------



## xkeix

LF either Raymond or Judy

Im a new member here and i made an account just to see if anyone was nice enough to let me know they have judy or raymond in boxed bc i cant find anyone else anywhere ;^; ill be willing to pay for either one of them too i just wantoneofthemsobaaad,especiallyraymond! if anyone does have one of them id appreciate if we can do business!


----------



## UnusualShaw

Have Mira in boxes pm me if our are interested


----------



## nody

I got Zucker in box, wanna trade him for around 10-15 NMT


----------



## Tooner

LF:Molly, Diana, Zell
FT: Peggy, Cleo and Zucker. Also have bells


----------



## bellringer

Looking for Raymond, have bells.


----------



## pobels

LF: Punchy or Bob

I burned through 40,000 nook miles looking for a cat villager and just kept getting alligators.

Unfortunately all I can offer are in game bells.


----------



## Kitsuneaki

Looking for Chief.


----------



## haileyphi

Kitsuneaki said:


> Looking for Chief.


Hi! I'm in the process of getting chief out of my town. Dm me !


----------



## sej

I’m looking for Ankha or Bob, can offer up to 5 million bells, thanks! I also have Merengue to offer.


----------



## Minimasher

Anyone looking for Tucker? He's leaving tomorrow. I don't need much for him but I would prefer NMT or to trade for a different villager


----------



## FullCollapse

Looking for:
Roald (Priority)
Chester
Kiki

Can pay with either Bells or NMT!


----------



## belle

LF Dobbie or Lobo

100nmt


----------



## ayylmao12321

LF Lolly
I can offer 85 NMT
Edit: Found


----------



## PugLovex

looking for raymond or sherb!

my offer for sherb is 1.5 mil and raymond offer is 3 mil


----------



## Tori Himemiya

Looking for Vesta, Willow, Francine, and Cookie! Will pay in NMT. Just name your price!


----------



## Linnea

[LF] Fauna, Diana, Audie, Chief, Bam
[FT] NMT, Bells Bunnie, Merengue, Tybalt, Julia

Please let me know!


----------



## Cancoon

Looking for Marshal, right now I can only offer 5mil + 8NMT OR Audie for him.
But she's been a pain, she never pings me to leave (one day I tried for 12 hours), so idk if anyone would be willing to wait for her

Trying to earn more bells and tickets


----------



## Saniyaleslie

beanutbutter said:


> LF: Chevre, Vesta, June, and Fang (as if lol). Can offer NMT, IGB, or items.


How much? I have Cherve, not looking for any amount that’s ridiculous, just want to get rid of her


----------



## buncho

buncho said:


> Hi, I'm looking for Drake, Molly and Ketchup. In return I can offer Chevre, Audie or Kidd.
> 
> I'm also looking for Freckles and Gloria, can offer Canberra or Jeremiah for them.
> 
> If you don't want any of my villagers in return I can offer some bells or NMT, just message me!



still looking for everyone except I no longer have Canberra


----------



## Sin

Linnea said:


> [LF] Fauna, Diana, Audie, Chief, Bam
> [FT] NMT, Bells Bunnie, Merengue, Tybalt, Julia
> 
> Please let me know!


still looking for Audie?

any of u out there looking for her i have an auction up! https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/audie-the-peppy-wolf.513413/


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Looking for Kyle , Margie or Curt!
Offering IGB!
Please DM me if you are interested


----------



## elce

LF: Tiffany (the last dreamy I need to complete my island!)
Offering: NMT

**I am only interested in purchasing villagers who are moving out naturally (not forced out via Amiibo/camper) as I don't want to risk getting a glitched plot. Thanks!


----------



## ZenovajXD

Prince will be in boxes tomorrow, if you're interested DM or comment on this post




__





						Selling - Prince will be boxes tomorrow! (VOIDED)
					

Prince told me he was planning to move out tomorrow (non-Amiibo way) and would like to move to other island. If you want him, he will be available tomorrow when he packs up. Tips will be appreciated, but not required.  The most important part is that he won't be voided. I liked him, but I felt...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Baobagum

I don't have millions of bells or an insane amount of NMT.

Looking for Kid Cat! He was my bff in City Folk. 
Would love to have him again in my island.
Free would be amazing!!
But I can try to get together some NMT too!


----------



## DHinks

Hello everyone!

LF: Fang, Goldie, Rolf, Lolly, Punchy, or Raymond (I know a few of these are a bit of a stretch!) 
As much as I would love any of them for free, I do have some NMT and some bells I can offer! 

Thanks in advance anyone!


----------



## Radda

LF Apollo and Bones!


----------



## Umbreon201

I can pay NMT plus IGB. Please let me know if you have either. I have Shep moving out soon.


----------



## chriss

I'm looking for Ruby.

If interested in trading, I have Audie moving out tomorrow and I'll be able to invite Ruby Tuesday.


----------



## Hera

I'm looking for my last dreamie Diana, I can offer NMT and bells!


----------



## dojimasqueen

LF Apollo Leonardo and Molly! Have NMTs to trade! Also have Fauna for either Apollo or Molly!


----------



## MochiACNL

Still LF *Punchy*! Offering *Vivian*, *Marina*,* Tammy*, *Blanche*,* Dom *or *igb*!


----------



## CutiePie89

bigmeanjolene said:


> LF: muffy, soleil, tangy, tasha, lobo, ahnka, gladys and cherry!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> 
> i have dizzy! make an offer  i’m trying to get rid of one of my elephants


I have cherry in boxes


----------



## konouiji

Looking for Croque please! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ambun

LF *Peanut* either as a natural move-in OR as an amiibo card! i had her & was offered a trade for her, accepted and when i used an amiibo to kick her out, i assumed she'd be in boxes once i TT'ed to the next day but my lot was totally empty after doing it and peanut went to the void  im now desperately trying to make up for my mistake and find someone else willing to give them peanut if its possible! please DM me if you do so we can work something out!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

-Looking for Audie, Cherry, Marshal, and Raymond!-
willing to pay in IGB or up to 10 NMT!!


----------



## tiffuuni

Looking for Reneigh and Raymond! I don't have the crazy money for Raymond but I can trade him for Judy (although not sure how that'll work if neither party has an extra plot)


----------



## water669

Looking for Rodeo, roscoe or Coco! 
pls i jus started.. i can pay 5 NMTs... im sorry i jus really want them huhuh (also big top is moving out today if ya guys want him)


----------



## FlitterTatted

LF: Diana and Snake!!


----------



## Quinnsadingus

Hi looking for Frobert, Hazel, Diva, Gigi, Jitters or Cyd!! Will give highest bid for Frobert and Hazel!! Willing to give NMT for them! <3


----------



## Jared:3

LF: a snooty villager please!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

-Looking for Audie, Sherb, Cherry, Marshal, Gayle, Biskit, Stella, and Raymond!-
willing to pay in IGB or NMT!!


----------



## move_oolong

hello, all! sherb has asked to move out. he was found on an island and is moving out naturally ~ click *here* to see the thread! ♥


----------



## Supplici

im looking for Ankha. i only have 10 NMT, since i just started, so im not holding my breath. hoping someone can be generous


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Looking for Boris, Gigi, Tasha and Tad!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Supplici said:


> im looking for Ankha. i only have 10 NMT, since i just started, so im not holding my breath. hoping someone can be generous


I hope you get her!


----------



## trickyfox

leiladesu said:


> LF Francine and Chrissy!! I’ll take either one!! Please PM if you have them





8bitkokoro said:


> [LF] Francine or Agnes!
> 
> can trade for NMT/bells!





Jnetty said:


> LF: Skye and Francine!
> Offering NMT and/or IGB! Thank you!!





cackletta said:


> LF Bella(!!), Chrissy, Francine, or Merengue!
> 
> I can offer Marina, Skye, Fang, Wolfgang, Ketchup, or NMT !





Tori Himemiya said:


> Looking for Vesta, Willow, Francine, and Cookie! Will pay in NMT. Just name your price!


Hello! I have an original, naturally moving Francine in boxes in my thread here!


----------



## OldSpiceBoi

nvm


----------



## kazuichi

Jared:3 said:


> LF: a snooty villager please!


i have becky? :0


----------



## Justxmoiii

Only still looking for Molly and then my island with dreamies is complete. Who can help me?? I have some NMT, items and bells to offer  Already have my last open plot so I really need to find her!


----------



## Skree

LF Kiki, offering 40 NMT


----------



## juzzica

Looking for Teddy still, let me know if anyone’s seen him yet! Thanks.


----------



## Shyria

Still looking for Lionel my very distinguished smug lion!! Pm if you have him moving and wants him to go to a good loving home hehe


----------



## ellenjnguyen

Still looking for Scoot or Ketchup!! They're the last two villagers I need for my dream island so please let me know if you have either of them and are willing to trade for NMTs, just PM me with your price


----------



## cecilialee

Hi! Looking for Maggie, please!!!!! Will offer bells or NMT.


----------



## kacchan

LOOKING FOR TANGY 

pls dm me a price


----------



## ambun

*UPDATE: Cherry has been sold! Thank you!

Cherry is ready to move!! *

Dreamies im still looking for are *Blanche or Ruby* but other offers are great too!! PM me and name your price! I don't need super high offers!

Be warned if you offer to do a villager trade you might have to wait a while for me to pick them up as I'll be using Cherry's empty lot to complete another trade i have going on & will have to free up space afterwards!!


----------



## Amilee

looking for peanut please! i have a free spot right now.
can offer 20 nmts or 1mil bells or hybrids or the following villagers: kyle, gayle, hornsby, shep, flo, tipper


----------



## V I Z I O N

Looking for molly the duck! i have an open plot :3 let me know if you have her !


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

-Looking for Audie, Sherb, Cherry, Marshal, Gayle, Biskit, Stella, and Raymond!-
willing to pay in IGB or NMT!!


----------



## Corgi!

Hi! Looking for Maple, Dobie and Lionel. Will pay highly!


----------



## Bowden

Looking for: Poppy + Merry (Paying well in NMT)


----------



## move_oolong

zucker has asked to move out! he is moving out naturally ~ click *here* to see the thread! ♥​


----------



## cherrygirl

Heya guys I’m selling ankha if your interested click the link below 

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/ankha-is-leaving.513860/


----------



## DariaKND

Lf: bob, apollo, marshal, punchy, raymond
Ft: nmt, octavian, chevre, claudia, phil


----------



## Katy88

arosefall said:


> LF any of the following. I have IGB and some hybrid lilies. Name your price:
> 
> Merry
> Maddie
> Lucky
> Ketchup
> Fauna
> Daisy
> Cookie



Hi! Are you still looking for Maddie? She'll be in boxes on my island tomorrow if so, and she's free to a good home! She's moving out naturally (she asked).


----------



## Rexyeezy

LF : Marshal, Ankah, Coco I have NMT’s and bells


----------



## BellAes

Looking for Raymond.


----------



## ymoowoomy

looking for moose!!


----------



## starlite

Looking for *Pietro*! Willing to pay in IGB or TBT mostly, but open to other discussions!!


----------



## alfredmeme

MochiACNL said:


> Still LF *Punchy*! Offering *Vivian*, *Marina*,* Tammy*, *Blanche*,* Dom *or *igb*!


Still looking for Marina? I have her in boxes right now for sale


----------



## charmandah

LF: Aurora or Bianca. I have an open spot!


----------



## GreyGhost

Specifically, I would love to adopt/buy one of the following villagers:
Reneigh, Plucky, Raymond, Marshall, Henry, Julian, Ken


----------



## leiladesu

trickyfox said:


> Hello! I have an original, naturally moving Francine in boxes in my thread here!


thank you for checking this thread!! I happened to get her from someone else, but best of luck!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Still looking for Sydney and Cousteau ;w;


----------



## Razzy

Looking for Tasha the snooty squirrel


----------



## ZenovajXD

Prince is in boxes today, DM me or comment on this post!




__





						Selling - Prince will be boxes tomorrow! (VOIDED)
					

Prince told me he was planning to move out tomorrow (non-Amiibo way) and would like to move to other island. If you want him, he will be available tomorrow when he packs up. Tips will be appreciated, but not required.  The most important part is that he won't be voided. I liked him, but I felt...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Jokesie

LF: the frog villagers, Prince or Henry!!


----------



## iofuu

Looking for Poppy. I would like to see proof of her asking to move out though. I’m willing to pay 50 NMT!


----------



## Rixex

Lf lucky! willing to trade nmts for him


----------



## xxxAnastasiaxxx

Looking for Rosie, Olivia, Julian, and Muffy. Currently have a full occupancy. Raymond is currently in campsite (if relevant). If someone could be uncharacteristically altruistic or kindly strike up a reasonable compromise for them, it would be amazing.


----------



## pixilate

I'm looking for Marshal, Vesta and Ruby for my own island, while I'm also looking for Audie, Rosie, Freya, Raymond, Coco and Wolfgang for my friends. 

I have Tia, Bunnie, Muffy and Aurora on my island that I'm willing to sell for nmt or trade for any of the above. I also have Julian and Maple who I am only willing to part with for one of the above villagers.


----------



## nageki

looking for frita (i had her in new leaf and miss her dearly), i'm willing to pay nmt or igb if anyone is looking to get rid of her


----------



## sunshower

Still looking for kid cat!!


----------



## Tori Himemiya

Looking for Cookie! Will pay in NMT.


----------



## Bluesaphiria

ZMN said:


> LF : Ruby , Merengue
> for trade NMTs


Hey! I have merengue in boxes rn! If you still Want her Im looking got some nmt! Lmk!


----------



## Jammezdaboi

LF: Drago, happy to pay in NMT or Bells


----------



## P. Star

Looking for Pashmina or Phoebe


----------



## kittycat87

starlite said:


> Looking for *Pietro*! Willing to pay in IGB or TBT mostly, but open to other discussions!!


pietro is in boxes on my island today!


----------



## wolfie1

Looking for Wade and Bones.   

I have Dizzy, Huck and Avery I'd be willing to trade them for (Dizzy will be in boxes tomorrow, though).


----------



## SheepMareep

Looking for nan and sylvana! (Especially nan) I have Zucker and lots of igb c:


----------



## dojimasqueen

LF: Apollo! Can offer 10 NMTs and bells!


----------



## veiiven

Currently have an auction going for Ankha if anyone wants her!


----------



## itzsmell

LF: Judy, Daisy, Rolf, Tangy, or Diana!
I have Chief, Genji, Sylvana, Marcie and Bluebear to offer for any of them! I also have Sherb but i think im only willing to let him go for Judy
EDIT i found my children thank u!


----------



## zombiepants

xxxAnastasiaxxx said:


> Looking for Rosie, Olivia, Julian, and Muffy. Currently have a full occupancy. Raymond is currently in campsite (if relevant). If someone could be uncharacteristically altruistic or kindly strike up a reasonable compromise for them, it would be amazing.


Hi! I don't have any of the villagers you're looking for, but could I come and get Raymond? I can pay in bells


----------



## Cttn1294

[LF] Tia!! Offering IGB or NMT!


----------



## weavile

Gonzo is currently in boxes if anyone wants him


----------



## Uaedaien

Blockmayus said:


> Looking for Muffy!





Twinsouls1145 said:


> lf Dom, gayle, judy, lucky, muffy, pietro, and static.





Sulky said:


> lf marshal, judy, raymond, muffy, tybalt
> 
> can offer maple, skye, sherb, stitches, agnes, diys, materials, igb......
> sorry but unfortunately i don't have hundreds of nmts to fork over for raymond and i probably wouldn't even if i did



I have Muffy looking to move out if anyone is still interested.


----------



## meowinqq

desperately searching for coco :0
i can pay upwards of 1.5 million bells and up to 10 nmts,, i don't have v many miles :')
pm me if interested! thank you  : )


----------



## SugoiPurin

LF> Stitches, Diana or Lucky!! I offer 80 nmt


----------



## kattayfio

Still looking for Dobie . Offering 4mil igb + plus some star fragments!


----------



## koopakingg

LF Judy 

Can offer Ankha, Lolly, and Fang


----------



## Keke

LF Bruce, Rosie or Poppy. 

I also have Tammi who's moving out.


----------



## Twinsouls1145

Uaedaien said:


> I have Muffy looking to move out if anyone is still interested.


i just got muffy recently, thanks for offering though!


----------



## Uchiwajima

LF Ken and Lucky
Have Midge in boxes atm if someone would be interested
can offer some NMT's or possibly other things you'd be looking for ^^
Feel free to PM


----------



## Blockmayus

Uaedaien said:


> I have Muffy looking to move out if anyone is still interested.


I would glady take her! Im kind of low on NMTs right now but I could throw a bunch of hybrids, like 100k bells and probably 5NMTs if I grind a little bit.
I also just managed to get someone to move out so Id be ready whenever!


----------



## Chloebug44

Beau auction check my  last thread


----------



## meganloveszelda

LF: Raymond and Olive


----------



## eatfattoes

Looking for bob the cat

I’m offering Rosie for him + a couple of NMTs


----------



## Eggington

Looking for Gladys & Nana!


----------



## eatfattoes

xxxAnastasiaxxx said:


> Looking for Rosie, Olivia, Julian, and Muffy. Currently have a full occupancy. Raymond is currently in campsite (if relevant). If someone could be uncharacteristically altruistic or kindly strike up a reasonable compromise for them, it would be amazing.


I’d trade Rosie for Raymond if you’re up for it !


----------



## magicaldonkey2

looking for chief the cranky wolf ! have a spot free, can offer TBT or NMT ! ~ let me know if you have him ;D


----------



## Maddie.Summers

LF Lucky!! Can offer IGB and some NMT! Or any of my non-bolded villagers!


----------



## Inkbug

LF Molly!
Can offer 30NMT


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> Still looking for Sydney and Cousteau ;w;


someone pls help a gal out


----------



## Glittermist

crim. said:


> i have judy, she just moved in! would you me trade for punchy?


Absolutely! I'll PM you


----------



## Johnt

LF: Snooty Wolf villagers: Vivian, Freya or Whitney.

I have 2 mil bells and 15 nook miles tickets for either of them.


----------



## Chloebug44

If looking for Beau PM offers!


----------



## Jared:3

LF: a snooty kangaroo (Astrid or Mathilda)


----------



## vgmerkis

LF Bunnie

FT: 20 NMT


----------



## svnuh

looking for Marina and Zucker! please lmk


----------



## Queen Greene

LF my dudes Scoot or Snake.


----------



## tverbeec3

kukotte said:


> LF: Vesta, Eugene, Bud, Goldie, O’Hare, Butch, Raymond, Reneigh.
> 
> Will Box: Blanche, Mira, Sprinkle, Roald, Cyd, Claudia, Colton, Midge




	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



SoulSilver said:


> LF Ankha, Merry, Punchy, Fauna, Bam
> 
> Offering IGB, NMT, and I have a good amount of amiibo as well


Fauna just moved in. How soon are you looking to get her.


----------



## Anbusonic

LF: Judy FT:50NMY


----------



## No2Zipper

No2Zipper said:


> Bump


bump

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



comapix said:


> I currently have Lolly and Reneigh on my island!


currently have stitches but I am looking to trade for Ankha


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I eventually want Phoebe, Ed and Eugene when I ever get room


----------



## comapix

bigmeanjolene said:


> LF: muffy, tangy, tasha, lobo, ahnka, gladys and cherry!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> 
> i have dizzy! make an offer  i’m trying to get rid of one of my elephants





itzsmell said:


> LF: Judy, Daisy, Tangy, or Diana!
> I have Chief, Genji, Sylvana, Marcie and Bluebear to offer for any of them! I also have Sherb but i think im only willing to let him go for Judy



I currently have Tangy in boxes!! Link to my post


----------



## -Roxie-

LOEY said:


> Looking for: Apollo & Bluebear



I have bluebear in boxes today! let me know if you still want her


----------



## Aquichi

Chevre in boxes! Let me know if interested!!


----------



## MissLily123

Looking for my dude Bruce!


----------



## Mariette

Audie found!


----------



## jreamgardner

Lf; judy, i have diana for trade


----------



## Absentia

*LF OLIVIA THE SNOOTY CAT*


----------



## cosravet

Looking for Goldie and/or Ruby, just name your price please...


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> -Looking for Audie, Sherb, Cherry, Marshal, Gayle, Biskit, Stella, and Raymond!-
> willing to pay in IGB or NMT!!


If you're still interested in Sherb I have an auction going on for him rn! The highest bid is 20 NMT!
Here's the link!


----------



## MochiACNL

I have an auction up for Dom if anyone is looking for him ^^


----------



## Azrael

svnuh said:


> looking for Marina and Zucker! please lmk





Absentia said:


> *LF OLIVIA THE SNOOTY CAT*





cosravet said:


> Looking for Goldie and/or Ruby, just name your price please...


I currently have Marina, Olivia and Ruby on my island. Working on cycling them out!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

-Looking for Audie, Sherb, Cherry, Marshal, Gayle, Biskit, Stella, and Raymond!-
willing to pay in IGB or NMT!!


----------



## Aeri

Looking for Reneigh~


----------



## Azrael

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> -Looking for Audie, Sherb, Cherry, Marshal, Gayle, Biskit, Stella, and Raymond!-
> willing to pay in IGB or NMT!!


I have Marshal on my island currently. I plan on cycling him out.


----------



## Enkou

Looking for Megan~

A shoutout to the awesome person who contacted me and allowed me to bring Megan home <3


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Diana, Pashmina, Zucker. Can offer NMT, IGB, Whitney for Diana and Deidre for either Zucker or Pashmina.


----------



## misspiggy95

Lookin for Raymond (just like everyone else)
I have a plot opening up tomorrow
Can’t pay the insane 1k nmt that others have, but do have about 250 nmt


----------



## BotoBoto

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I eventually want Phoebe, Ed and Eugene when I ever get room


I've got Eugene and ill be able to get him in boxes whenever you need for NMTs
Lmk:0


----------



## move_oolong

i have an auction going for *chevre *if anyone is searching for her! click here for the thread!​


----------



## Johnt

LF: Drago
Will pay NMT and Bells


----------



## rachel7d

Hi I'm looking for Mira and Stitches, I have an open plot that I'm looking to fill as soon as possible!


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Looking for: Agnes (non-starter home if that carries over), Del, Poppy, Amelia, Willow, Wade, Raymond, Phil

I dont time travel really or abuse glitches.. So I don't have any insance amoung of bells, nook miles tickets, or DIYs so I guess I have to look for giveaways.

Although, I do have the following for trades:
Olaf (god please leave), Murphy, Pashmina, Iggly, Roscoe, Norm, Pudge


----------



## pickleheiress

Still looking for Fauna, Molly and Flora~ willing to negotiate


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

I have Marina in boxes right now for anyone looking for her! Hoping for around 10NMT.


----------



## RisnxTomx

Looking for Genji, he is currently leaving my island (not sure exactly why) but the wife and I did not want him to leave.. not sure if I can get him back so soon or how to trade/sell him so if someone could pm me with some info on it that’d be great  thank you


----------



## Miss-Geli

Looking For: Dom

I am willing to offer in-game bells up to 2mil or up to 100k worth of nook miles tickets.
I can also offer: Merengue, Marshal, Maple, Lucky, Ankha, Stitches, Fang, Skye, Carmen, Pietro, or Tom. 

If you want to trade any of the villagers I listed, I can try to get them to move out naturally, or I can force them to boxes with an amiibo. Make sure to include your preference if you reply please!!


----------



## Anbusonic

I have Ellie in boxes right now if anyone wants her?


----------



## 4gameonly

Cttn1294 said:


> [LF] Tia!! Offering IGB or NMT!


are you still looking for Tia? I have her moving out rn


----------



## CamillaVilla

Miss-Geli said:


> Looking For: Dom
> 
> I am willing to offer in-game bells up to 2mil or up to 100k worth of nook miles tickets.
> I can also offer: Merengue, Marshal, Maple, Lucky, Ankha, Stitches, Fang, Skye, Carmen, Pietro, or Tom.
> 
> If you want to trade any of the villagers I listed, I can try to get them to move out naturally, or I can force them to boxes with an amiibo. Make sure to include your preference if you reply please!!



I will trade you Dom for Merengue! I'll need to get her in boxes, though!


----------



## Miss-Geli

CamillaVilla said:


> I will trade you Dom for Merengue! I'll need to get her in boxes, though!


Do you care if I get Merengue in boxes with an amiibo? I am not sure if the move-in glitch was fixed or not. I remember hearing somewhere that it was fixed, but if you want to be safe, I will try and get her to move out naturally. Please let me know when Dom is in boxes so I can come grab him!


----------



## Danirratic

LF Shep, Lily, Lolly, Whitney, Freya, Poppy, Pecan, Marshall, Sylvanna, Reneigh, Fauna, Diana, Piper, Maple, Stitches, June, Judy, Gayle, Bill,  Gloria, Molly, Ketchup, Gladys, Blanche, Flora,  or Julia. I can offer in game bells for any of these. I dont have nmt. I'm not super rich, but could offer upto a few mil for the right villager. I have one open spot right now!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

Azrael said:


> I have Marshal on my island currently. I plan on cycling him out.


how much are you looking to sell him for?


----------



## Azrael

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> how much are you looking to sell him for?


Current offer for him is 20nmts. At the current moment I don’t have a buyout price for him. I’ll set that when he is in boxes. You can check my cycling thread if you wish to lurk for him! I’ll ping you when he is in boxes!


----------



## svnuh

Azrael said:


> I currently have Marina, Olivia and Ruby on my island. Working on cycling them out!


would you accept bells for marina?


----------



## Azrael

svnuh said:


> would you accept bells for marina?


At the current moment I am only looking for TBT or NMTs.


----------



## elo-chan

Hi I'm looking for Punchy (natural move out only!)


----------



## susiezenn

LF: lolly! offering nmt


----------



## Sandy

Looking for Dom~ Can pay in NMT so please let me know if anyone has him in boxes
Thank you!


----------



## wearebap

LF : Merengue, Judy, Marina ♡

can offer IGB or NMT ♡


----------



## HarmoniousMelody

I've got Flora in boxes. Natural move-in. Looking to sell for NMT


----------



## oceanweaves

[ deleted bc i wasted all of it  ] RIP


----------



## Oshacruz311

I've been trying for so long to get *Sherb*, if there is ANYONE willing to trade him for 33 NMT I'd be eternally grateful. I can also see about adding something else if I can, PM please


----------



## Absentia

Anyone looking for Tutu she;s moving out tonight


----------



## maplefrost1022

LF punchy! 
FT 5M and 25 NMT (price could nego!!!) gold nuggets are also open!


----------



## Ohmeohmmy

[removed]


----------



## Swablu

Looking for Phoebe!


----------



## Moekko

Looking for Dobie. 

Can arrange a natural move-out for *Molly, Velma, Pierce, Elvis, or Bubbles *in return.


----------



## Txsnot

LF Dom and Agnes! Can pay in bells or NMT! Thank you


----------



## salem.bells

I've been looking for Sherb with no luck , losing hope. I would love to add him as my tenth villager. I can offer 20nmt


----------



## bean39

Looking for bruce! I'll have an open plot in two days, as I have a villager moving out. Thank you!!

**Edit: I'll have an open plot tomorrow!


----------



## khoathai

LF Judy. Open plot ready. Will pay in NMT!


----------



## MichaelCera

Looking for francine!!! Can pay with NMT!!


----------



## cherrygirl

Desperately looking for Diana. I can trade NMT, IGB, and Whitney. I’m also looking for pashmina too


----------



## DeityLink286

Looking for static


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Desperately looking for Rayymond will offer 1k-1.5k tbt since he's a priority atm : ) sadly no NMT and saving my IGB since spent 36 mil just searching lol. Hope a kind soul has him and would take me up he'll be a permanent resident <3


----------



## MochiACNL

I have Vivian moving out if anyone is interested


----------



## Zen

I'm cycling my first villagers via amiibo (replacing them and then cycling them back in) and the replacement villagers are going to be leaving as soon as they move in fully.  I'm trying to have Cranston move out so I can move him back in via amiibo. So i'm using Lolly's amiibo to move her in Cranston's place only to be moved back out. However, somebody wants Lolly when they move out.


A couple of questions:

- Does the person receiving the villager need a plot empty to take someone who is moving out? 
- Can I move the new villager (via amiibo) as soon as they are fully unpacked in my town?


----------



## poochie

Looking for Peanut and Pudge! Will offer NMT and IGB as long as it's within my budget.


----------



## trickyfox

mewto28 said:


> I am looking to get Sherb for someone! I can offer up to 60 NMT and maybe some bells.





shendere said:


> Still looking for *Sherb*, *Rudy* and *Claudia*.
> 
> Only accepting natural move outs.* No amiibo*.
> Only random move ins/island move ins too. No scanned cards please for them.
> 
> Paying no more than 20ish for Sherb in NMT. And less for the other two.
> Can offer bells and/or hyrids if preferred. PM please.





froslass said:


> LF: marshal, lolly, sherb
> can offer: nmt, bells





PugLovex said:


> looking for raymond or sherb!
> 
> my offer for sherb is 1.5 mil and raymond offer is 3 mil





Derpyliciousmiku said:


> -Looking for Audie, Sherb, Cherry, Marshal, Gayle, Biskit, Stella, and Raymond!-
> willing to pay in IGB or NMT!!





Oshacruz311 said:


> I've been trying for so long to get *Sherb*, if there is ANYONE willing to trade him for 33 NMT I'd be eternally grateful. I can also see about adding something else if I can, PM please





salem.bells said:


> I've been looking for Sherb with no luck , losing hope. I would love to add him as my tenth villager. I can offer 20nmt


Hello! *I have Sherb in boxes on my thread here**.* Moving out naturally, 100% original.


----------



## booni

Looking for Raymond! Can pay 500 NMT (possibly more), + I currently have Stitches, Lucky, Molly, Marshal on my island that I can trade + I have a list of popular amiibos, can offer however many villagers wanted + can catalog/order all the full sets I have (rattan, antique, diner, cute, imperial) + can pay millions upon millions of bells (30m+) !!

edit: got Raymond !!


----------



## QueenKrystal

LF: Bob
FT: 2,5 million bells (not higher) 
I have a plot free!  
If I can get Bob free, ily 0///0)


----------



## zozee

LF Ankha, I’ve been saving for NMTs and she is the last dreamy I need so please let me know! ;-;


----------



## chriss

LF Ruby! I have an open plot today that needs to be filled. Can offer NMTs


----------



## OverFoxy!

i'm looking for any new villagers or genji


----------



## EMLY

I’m looking to invite Reneigh to my island and if anyone has her looking to move I’d love to know! I can offer NMT, gold nuggets, star fragments, or bells for her.


----------



## lin_908

looking for Frita
can give up to 800,000bells and 60+iron or stone


----------



## Rin_

LF: Reneigh! 

Currently have a spot open. Can trade Skye, Bruce and NMT/Bells!


----------



## Bluesaphiria

LF: Raymond and Judy
FT: Marshal, Audie, as well as bells
I also have Rosie, Goldie, Stitches, and Coco amiibos!


----------



## due

I'll trade Fauna, Clay, or Sydney for any of these villagers:
Lolly
Julian
Marina
Punchy
Raymond
Blanche
Judy
Dom


----------



## kamiyama34

Looking for Nate or Chester! Can offer a few NMT for either.


----------



## effupboots

charmandah said:


> LF: Aurora or Bianca. I have an open spot!


still looking for aurora? she'll be in boxes tomorrow (free obv, natural moveout)


----------



## Aquichi

I am looking for Coco, Kid Cat, Apollo, Julian, and Walker! Please let me know I have an open slot


----------



## SquishyV

Hello! Looking for Ketchup and Apollo!
Offering: bells, NMT, open to trading villagers, materials, gold


----------



## Tori Himemiya

LF: Mira, Willow, Hopkins, Pietro, Static
Offering NMT!


----------



## Ce1ine

Looking for Francine!
Can pay in bells and NMT 
Thanks!


----------



## Ella.

Tori Himemiya said:


> LF: Mira, Willow, Hopkins, Pietro, Static
> Offering NMT!



I have Pietro in my town. I've been trying to get him to ping me to move but I can start that process for you if you'd like.


----------



## Tori Himemiya

Zoella101 said:


> I have Pietro in my town. I've been trying to get him to ping me to move but I can start that process for you if you'd like.


Sure! It'll take me a while to get an empty plot so it works out. How much are you looking for?


----------



## Rainybrooke

I’m looking for Raymond (like everyone else playing New Horizons)

if you have him I ask that you message me using discord!   rainy#8259

DM me with the price you want for him

TYSM!


----------



## No2Zipper

Looking for Ankha, Roald, Wolfgang, and Bud the lion.

FT: Stitches for Ankha.


----------



## Ella.

Tori Himemiya said:


> Sure! It'll take me a while to get an empty plot so it works out. How much are you looking for?


 I'm not sure of the conversion rate but since I'm trying to get rid of him ASAP how's 5NMT?


----------



## Mau

I am looking for a new villager for my empty plot! I am open for suggestions if you have a villager that you are willing to give away or trade


----------



## Tori Himemiya

Zoella101 said:


> I'm not sure of the conversion rate but since I'm trying to get rid of him ASAP how's 5NMT?


Yeah, that'd be awesome! I'll send you a PM when I get an empty plot


----------



## ZMN

LF : Ankha , Ruby


----------



## Lethalia

Gala is in boxes if anyone's looking for her.
Click the link in my signature if interested~


----------



## Centaurea

LF: Audie, Kyle, and Genji

Villagers I have currently: Dom, Roald, and Bianca

Amiibo villagers: Daisy, Diana, Fauna, Apollo, Tangy, Francine, Bob, Bea, Sylvana, Dobie, etc.


----------



## No2Zipper

Centaurea said:


> LF: Audie, Kyle, and Genji
> 
> Villagers I have currently: Dom, Roald, and Bianca
> 
> Amiibo villagers: Daisy, Diana, Fauna, Apollo, Tangy, Francine, Bob, Bea, Sylvana, Dobie, etc.


What would you want for Roald?


----------



## Raqaizal

Tori Himemiya said:


> LF: Mira, Willow, Hopkins, Pietro, Static
> Offering NMT!


You should check out this thread, they are giving away Mira for a little while longer: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/mira-in-boxes.515281/.


----------



## Centaurea

No2Zipper said:


> What would you want for Roald?


Other villagers but I might take NMT.


----------



## Spooky.

Looking for Marshal, for a reasonable price if possible. I don't have much but I really want him.


----------



## Streaks

What does a natural move-out matter versus an amiibo forced one?

Also looking for Sherb I guess. I don’t have much but I can add a villager like Marshall or Ankh to my island and eventually kick them out to trade.


----------



## Tori Himemiya

LF: Muffy, Hopkins, Static
Offering NMT!


----------



## Anansia

Hello! I'm looking for Willow! I can offer bells or NMT or some other items nook offers, I'll let you know the colours.


----------



## crim.

i have chevre in boxes today if anyone wants her!

also i’m looking for:
Jacques
Sparro
Spike
Curt
Drago
Octavian
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
bob
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## Moonglow

i’m lf butch, dom and cookie!


----------



## Lethalia

Moonglow said:


> i’m lf butch, dom and cookie!



I have all three of those villagers! If you comment on my cycling thread, I can add you to the lurker list for Cookie if you'd like~
As for Butch & Dom, they're on my main island. I can cycle them out for you whenever~


----------



## Raury

Hey! I'm looking for Dobie, Julian, and Vesta! Especially Dobie! I'm willing to trade NMT, bells, or a few BTB. Please let me know your price.


----------



## Moonglow

Lethalia said:


> I have all three of those villagers! If you comment on my cycling thread, I can add you to the lurker list for Cookie if you'd like~
> As for Butch & Dom, they're on my main island. I can cycle them out for you whenever~


oh that would be great! how much are you wanting for butch? i’m not sure how much villagers are worth nowadays but i’ll pay whatever’s needed!


----------



## Lethalia

Moonglow said:


> oh that would be great! how much are you wanting for butch? i’m not sure how much villagers are worth nowadays but i’ll pay whatever’s needed!



Sent you a PM~


----------



## Hehehe

Looking for Filbert!


----------



## uhhmaddy

bean39 said:


> Looking for bruce! I'll have an open plot in two days, as I have a villager moving out. Thank you!!


I have bruce in boxes! would you be willing to TT? I need him out asap

nvm, had to TT him out  good luck on your search!


----------



## hopeworld

I am looking for:

Molly 
Raymond 
Flurry 
Marshal
I can offer any amount of nmt or bells, Flora, Marina or Goldie. Please send me a message if you're interested!


----------



## Pondo

LF: Croque, Antonio, & Dora

A villager just moved out today though so who knows if I'll find someone w/ one of 'em before the plot is filled in by a random. :T


----------



## arosefall

Katy88 said:


> Hi! Are you still looking for Maddie? She'll be in boxes on my island tomorrow if so, and she's free to a good home! She's moving out naturally (she asked).


Hi, sorry I just saw this! I actually got Maddie from someone else, but I appreciate the reply!


----------



## hollowface

Looking for Moe for my girlfriend! Currently she has no open plots but if we could reserve Moe, that'd be fantastic.


----------



## aww

LF Fang and Wolfgang


----------



## Col_tiki

Lf my dreamies: Lucky, Coco, Ankha, Bianca
i have a lot of bells and a lot of nook miles, also selling poppy, rex and patty


----------



## bean39

uhhmaddy said:


> I have bruce in boxes! would you be willing to TT? I need him out asap
> 
> nvm, had to TT him out  good luck on your search!


aww thanks though!


----------



## courtky

I'm looking for Daisy! If anyone has her please let me know what you'd like for her. :~) I'll have room tomorrow!


----------



## KariHou

Murk said:


> LF: Bunnie.
> 
> Apple is moving out & I have some IGB and 50k+ NM to spend on NMT



What does IGB mean?


----------



## Gracelia

Looking for Fang and Teddy. Can offer NMT, please send a PM. I will need to make space for them to move in though.


----------



## crim.

Centaurea said:


> LF: Audie, Kyle, and Genji
> 
> Villagers I have currently: Dom, Roald, and Bianca
> 
> Amiibo villagers: Daisy, Diana, Fauna, Apollo, Tangy, Francine, Bob, Bea, Sylvana, Dobie, etc.



i messaged you!


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou

LF Pietro 
I can pay in IGB, and some star fragments too! I also have a plot open right now uwu


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

LF Poppy and Beardo


----------



## jujulu

looking for Beardo


----------



## move_oolong

*marina *is in boxes! if you'd like to have her, you can visit my auction thread *here*! ♥​


----------



## outofwrlds

LF Lopez, Elvis, or Freya.

I have a plot opening up tomorrow and can pay in NMT! Just send me a PM!


----------



## Buntretsu

LF: Stitches! 

Will pay in Miles or Bells of I have to!


----------



## Chefley18

Hey, I don't know if anybody will see this, I've never used this website before, but I'm really looking for Tia. My girlfriend who plays loves elephants more than anything else. Thanks if y'all can help.


----------



## BotoBoto

Hello!
~ LF: Roald and Apollo~

FT: Bangle, Eugene, Rosie, and Tammy the Uchi Bear
Also can pay NMT
PM if interested


----------



## Mayor Mae

all dreamies found!


----------



## sugarsews

LF: Wolfgang, Eunice, Tybalt, Julian, Judy, or Flora! I can pay in bells or I also have Octavian to trade : )


----------



## lunacymoon

I have Zucker in boxes if anyone wants him? I’m really not asking for much, just that he goes to a good home <3 (apples would be lovely, but they’re not required lol)

I’ll be voiding him soon unless someone is interested


----------



## Rosie Moon

lunacymoon said:


> I have Zucker in boxes if anyone wants him? I’m really not asking for much, just that he goes to a good home <3 (apples would be lovely, but they’re not required lol)
> 
> I’ll be voiding him soon unless someone is interested



I already have him but he’s my friend’s dreamie! She’s not on TBT but if that’s ok with you, I’ll ask her if she has a plot open


----------



## lunacymoon

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I already have him but he’s my friend’s dreamie! She’s not on TBT but if that’s ok with you, I’ll ask her if she has a plot open ☺



Yeah of course!! Just message me if she does have the plot and I’ll send the code


----------



## Radda

Looking for Bones and Apollo!


----------



## Rosie Moon

lunacymoon said:


> Yeah of course!! Just message me if she does have the plot and I’ll send the code



Just asked and sadly she doesn’t have a space at the moment :’)
Thank you anyway! Hope you find a home for him!


----------



## Queen Greene

Looking for a jock villager. Particularly Scoot, Bill, Snake, or Bam.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Looking for Dom in exchange for ~30 NMT. I have a free plot so I can take him immediately.


----------



## otterboi

LF Tasha, have NMTs!


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

I have an open plot! Desperately looking for Poppy or Beardo


----------



## Tori Himemiya

LF: Hopkins and Static
Offering NMT!


----------



## htanner

lf cookie


----------



## Fizzii

hopeworld said:


> I am looking for:
> 
> Molly
> Raymond
> Flurry
> Marshal
> I can offer any amount of nmt or bells, Flora, Marina or Goldie. Please send me a message if you're interested!



I have a Raymond auction up right now xx


----------



## JonnyJinx

I'm looking only for

- Raymond
- Judy

I can pay up to 15m IGB + 225 NMT for either.


----------



## puppyish

looking for Alice! Offering NMT mostly or bells, Pippy is in boxes if anyone wants to claim her...


----------



## Anbusonic

Fizzii said:


> I have a Raymond auction up right now xx


How much for Raymond?


----------



## belle

LF: Kyle 150nmt


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Diana can pay with NMT and IGB


----------



## Chloe23

Looking for Julian! Can offer nook miles tickets!


----------



## Fizzii

Anbusonic said:


> How much for Raymond?







__





						Auction - RAYMOND 👓 [[ CLOSED ]]
					

Raymond has asked to leave! As far as I'm aware his house, clothing, and catchphrase are original.  Would prefer a mixture of both bells and NMT. 200k bells = 1 NMT.  Feel free to check my wifi rating for villager trades  Auction will end in FOUR hours. 01:40am GMT+1.  Please make sure you have...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Azrael

Olivia is currently in boxes. Check out my cycling thread here for auction information!


----------



## cherrygirl

If anyone wants Whitney I currently am auctioning her


----------



## dreamytoon

I’ve got Merengue in boxes. Check out my thread here!


----------



## Jellys

I'm looking for stitches! Asking for a reasonable price to a cheap price. . . >///< She is one of my dreamies~ So I really want her!


----------



## move_oolong

wearebap said:


> LF : Merengue, Judy, Marina ♡
> 
> can offer IGB or NMT ♡


*marina *is in boxes! if you'd like to have her, you can visit my auction thread *here*! ♥​


----------



## Miele

looking for Goldie for a fair price. she’s my dreamie and I would love to have her in my island ♥


----------



## Thinkerbell

Looking for curt offering 15nmt.


----------



## comapix

Buntretsu said:


> LF: Stitches!
> 
> Will pay in Miles or Bells of I have to!





Jellys said:


> I'm looking for stitches! Asking for a reasonable price to a cheap price. . . >///< She is one of my dreamies~ So I really want her!



I currently have Stitches in boxes, look at my cycling post!!


----------



## belle

LF:fang  100nmt


----------



## Cupcakebby

Looking for Bluebear and Hazel!


----------



## Katattacc

LF Punchy, Kiki, Lolly 
FT Zucker, Pietro, Apple, Julia, NMTs and Bells!


----------



## lexatives

LF: Goldie
Can pay in IGB with a few NMT, or a villager in return

Villagers:
Bruce
Bones
Freckles


----------



## Tori Himemiya

LF: Hopkins!
Offering NMT


----------



## cherrygirl

I current have Whitney and are auctioning her to anyone who is interested. The current offer is 5 NMT.
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/whitney-the-wolf-is-moving-c-o-5nmt.515034/


----------



## sunnyhills

Looking for Chief!


----------



## Col_tiki

LF Coco, lucky, or ankha, i have up to 2 million bells and 67 NMT!!!!! i have a slot open, i can also craft tree´s bounty DIY!!


----------



## alisa111

Looking for fang or June please pm me


----------



## logangg

usa-chan said:


> looking for stitches, genji, and raymond!


i have genji for trade/sell.


----------



## Ziprr

LF Rosie ahnka and marshal have nmt


----------



## wearebap

move_oolong said:


> *marina *is in boxes! if you'd like to have her, you can visit my auction thread *here*! ♥​


i just saw your auction ugh i can totally participate but none of my villagers are leaving and just today some villager took the open spot i had ugh im sorry


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

looking for rosie <3


----------



## Hay

Looking for Sherb! <3


----------



## BlueCherry

looking for Audie have nmt


----------



## alisa111

Looking for June!!


----------



## MahaloJess

I've been looking for *O'hare*! I know he's not usually popular but hes always remained my favourite since the old games


----------



## cainhurst

Looking for Caroline the normal squirrel!
I can pay in Nook Miles Tickets, flowers/hybrids (I have all but a few, just ask if interested), furniture items (send me your wishlist? lol)... just ask!


----------



## kellikatt

{ LF } Carmen, Francine, Judy, and Raymond. Admittedly don't really have many nook miles to give away but I can pay in bells. I have Goose that I'm willing to trade if anyone wants him.


----------



## Anbusonic

LF Judy FT 300 NMT


----------



## aria_AC

*edit*
managed to find someone trading Sherb <3


----------



## Grace Amelia

i’m looking for stitches, marshal, audie, goldie, apollo, molly, beau, and bunnie!! i don’t really have many NMT... but i have plenty of IGB so i’d be happy to negotiate


----------



## dreamytoon

Looking for Muffy. I’ve got NMT. PM me please or link me to any Muffy Threads.


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys I have cherry in boxes if anyone wants her, need her gone within 30 minutes!


----------



## Tater-Bell

I have Drago in boxes if anyone would like to trade for him.


----------



## Jennadearylou

Looking for Judy, Olivia, Lucky and Diana!

edit: only need Diana now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Looking for Judy and Sherb!  Have a host of popular amiibo card villagers to offer in return, including tier 1 and tier 2.  Please PM me to see if I have a specific villager.


----------



## move_oolong

outofwrlds said:


> LF Lopez, Elvis, or Freya.
> 
> I have a plot opening up tomorrow and can pay in NMT! Just send me a PM!


freya is currently up for auction! for anyone interested,* check out this thread* ~​


wearebap said:


> i just saw your auction ugh i can totally participate but none of my villagers are leaving and just today some villager took the open spot i had ugh im sorry


i'm sorry, i've already given her to a friend due to lack of interest in the auction :c if i happen to find her again before you manage to get her, i'll be sure to PM you first!


----------



## Laureline

Looking for the villagers in my signature. I can’t offer nmt, but I am breeding hybrids and maybe I’ll have items I can craft that you’ll want.


----------



## exeivier

looking for bella or kiki, willing to pay high bells, nmt or furniture, contact me asap


----------



## Dragoness

Looking for Raymond. Will offer a high amount of NMT.


----------



## teakettle

Col_tiki said:


> LF Coco, lucky, or ankha, i have up to 2 million bells and 67 NMT!!!!! i have a slot open, i can also craft tree´s bounty DIY!!



i have a thread open for coco here if you're still looking! in boxes atm


----------



## Goop

Currently have a *Coco* auction going on for the next two hours if anyone's interested:
Click!​


----------



## move_oolong

my auction for freya ends in about 30 minutes!* check out this thread* if you want her ~​


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I'm looking for Gaston still! He's not very popular but hopefully someone out there has him leaving their town. I can even give a gift if there's something you want.


----------



## Robolo101

looking for Chief & Skye!


----------



## Hay

*Sherb in boxes till 11pm PST! Open auction here c:*​


----------



## teakettle

*Coco *in boxes and up for auction for 2 more hours! LF NMT or trade for Dom, thread here​


----------



## mychelles

Col_tiki said:


> LF Coco, lucky, or ankha, i have up to 2 million bells and 67 NMT!!!!! i have a slot open, i can also craft tree´s bounty DIY!!





Jennadearylou said:


> Looking for Judy, Olivia, Lucky and Diana!


My Lucky wants to move out if anyone is still looking!


----------



## UwU Dami

Currently have a Marina Auction that is going to go all night! Ill Check around 9AM MST to see the best offers!


----------



## poppysea

LF: Roald! happy to pay in NMT or IGB or both  Can also trade Cleo who is in boxes rn so can have a plot open immediately!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for pashmina can offer nmt and igb.

I’m also looking for Bruce for my mum can offer NMT and IGB as well


----------



## Lulumeowz

Kid Cat, Rosie, Punchy, Bob, Tangy, Ankha, Mitzi, Filbert, Audie, Whitney, Ketchup, Molly, Marshall, or Raymond!

willing to pay or trade for NMT/Bells. I have Chrissy ready to move out!


----------



## ZMN

Looking for Marshal
can offer NMTs


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

LF: fang, wolfgang, kyle, chief, and lobo! i can trade marina, skye, apollo, ruby, and erik! i dont have many nmt or igb at the moment but i can tt whoever you'd like out of boxes, but they aren't all 100% original.


----------



## Rexyeezy

_LF: ankha and stitches!_


----------



## Katattacc

LF Punchy, Kiki, and Lolly
FT Zucker, Pietro, NMT and bells


----------



## Tori Himemiya

LF: Hopkins!
Offering NMT


----------



## wolfie1

Still looking for Wade and Bones.
Can offer Avery, Huck, NMT, bells and hybrids.


----------



## babyorm

im looking for shep, ruby, dobie, diedre and kyle. thanks !!!


----------



## xPeachxPandax

Looking for merry and kiki


----------



## Mayor Miraland

I'm looking for Monique, Colton, or Olaf, I can pay a good amount of TBT 

Please PM if you have one of them I'm online very often, I'm prioritizing Monique over the others atm- thanks!


----------



## suralin

LF: Judy!

Can offer 150+ NMTs, stacks of gold nuggets, gold/blue roses, and also have amiibos of Marshal, Bob, Goldie, Rosie, and Lolly


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Bruce can offer IGB and NMT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Looking desperately for Judy and Sherb!  Don't have much currency but I can offer some popular amiibo card villagers in return, including tier 1 and tier 2.  If you have either Judy or Sherb and are interested, feel free to PM me to see if I have a particular villager.


----------



## Moon Cake

Miele said:


> looking for Goldie for a fair price. she’s my dreamie and I would love to have her in my island ♥





lexatives said:


> LF: Goldie
> Can pay in IGB with a few NMT, or a villager in return
> 
> Villagers:
> Bruce
> Bones
> Freckles





Grace Amelia said:


> i’m looking for stitches, marshal, audie, goldie, apollo, molly, beau, and bunnie!! i don’t really have many NMT... but i have plenty of IGB so i’d be happy to negotiate


I have Goldie up for auction here if you are interested! She is in boxes today


----------



## ca55ie

I'm looking for Butch! He is my dreamie because I had a childhood dog named that and it looks like him  I currently have a villager in boxes so I think that means I would need to get him today, sorry I am sorta new to the game lol. I don't mind if he is free or if I have to pay, thank you!


----------



## Catland Cat

Looking for Molly, Cherry, Sherb, Maple ! 
please pm me!!


----------



## dreamytoon

Im looking for muffy, poppy and deli


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Bruce and pashmina can offer nmt and igb for them


----------



## 00jachna

Looking for the Cub Pudge, dont hesitate to contact if you have him moving


----------



## Centaurea

dreamytoon said:


> Im looking for muffy, poppy and deli


I have Poppy and Deli in amiibo.


----------



## dreamytoon

Centaurea said:


> I have Poppy and Deli in amiibo.


Oh nice! There’s no rush for anything. You can message me if they ever happen to be in boxes!


----------



## btlboxer

still LF any of the following, but specially the ones in *bold*!

Broccolo, *Cube*, Derwin, Doc, Dotty, Eunice, Filbert, Hopkins, Hornsby, Hugh, Jeremiah, Moe, *Pierce*, Sprinkle

please DM me if you have any of them and we can reach an agreement !! <3


----------



## me0wbabe

looking for Coco if anyone has her!


----------



## manapua_

Looking for Snake! Willing to offer IGB!


----------



## MurderBirthday

Looking for Raymond, I'm will to trade Coco or Diana for him !!


----------



## sigh

@Uaedaien i managed to find muffy but thank you!

sherb in boxes, looking for tbt and nmt offers


----------



## Geoni

Looking for Erik! Flora and Kiki as well but I want Erik in next.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Still looking for Dom. ~30 NMT


----------



## e3mm4a

Hello! I’m new to this form!! I’m looking for Pietro if anyone has him!! I’m not sure what I can offer so please let me know if anyone has him available!!


----------



## isa_bly

Looking for Sherb, 100 NMT


----------



## Crash

looking for sherb, audie & raymond (like everyone else lol). i have judy to trade for any of them, or i have every other villager amiibo if you're looking for someone else. PM me if any of this interests ya!


----------



## Norville

Looking for Marshal or Beau! I had them both in my New Leaf town and we were besties. 

I have an empty plot open! I don't TT, so I don't really have much to offer but tell me what you'd like and I'll do my best!


----------



## campfire

found Lily


----------



## WishboneRep

Searching for Vivian! I have Celia in boxes currently, also could get Tia to move out, can also offer NMT or Bells (not a ton, but have some saved up!) and hybrids. Can also see if I have anything from your wishlist, can craft ironwood kitchenette and cupboard, iron wall shelf, cutting board.


----------



## Col_tiki

H


mychelles said:


> My Lucky wants to move out if anyone is still looking!


How many tickets, if its still available


----------



## Absentia

Colton!


----------



## Aliya

Looking for reputable cyclers to hold my villagers while I reset. Thread here

Can tip in NMT or IGB for your troubles.


----------



## hollowface

lf: raymond!
ft: marshal!


----------



## lenlen

Looking for Zucker! I'm not very rich, so keep that in mind, but I can offer NMT, TBT, and some IGB.


----------



## Dustbird

My boyfriend is still looking for Lucky, Coco and Ankha! He can offer NMTs, Bells, items, name your price!


----------



## birdfarts

LF Cube!!!! Please help me find him hes such a favorite of mine!! Offering 15 NMT and can pick him up tomorrow!!


----------



## Spooky.

Still looking desperately for someone who will sell me Marshal for a reasonable price...


----------



## Cocopuff

Ik hes kinda ugly (sorry) but leopald is in boxes if anyone wants


----------



## desperate_villager

LF: Audie.

Can pay in igb or star fragments.


----------



## HanJ

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for Bruce and pashmina can offer nmt and igb for them


Do you still want Bruce? He's leaving my island

EDIT: Sorry got claimed.


----------



## Bigoxygen22477

Selling Tia here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tia-in-boxes.516666/


----------



## Fizzii

wearebap said:


> LF : Merengue, Judy, Marina ♡
> 
> can offer IGB or NMT ♡



I have a marina auction up rn if you're still after her xx


svnuh said:


> looking for Marina and Zucker! please lmk



I have a marina auction up right now!x


----------



## kellikatt

{ LF } Carmen, Francine, Judy, and Raymond.
{ FT } IGB, Goose, Stitches, and Ursala

If you want any of the villagers that I'm willing to trade message me with your offer.


----------



## Kitsuneaki

Looking for* Kabuki *or* Genji*. I will have a spot tomorrow.


----------



## Starry Knight

Looking for Ruby! I can offer about 10 NMT, some Gold, and around 200k IGB.


----------



## EMLY

I'm still looking for my uchi dream villager Reneigh so if if she's leaving anyone's island I’d love to know! I can offer NMT, gold nuggets, star fragments, or bells for her. Thanks for the help!


----------



## savvistyles

No2Zipper said:


> Looking for Ankha, Roald, Papi, Gladys, and Bud the lion.
> 
> FT: Stitches for Ankha.


Papi in my village is planning on moving today I think! I can PM you when he’s in boxes if you’re still looking to get him


----------



## JaydenRocks0

I can offer Violet, Limberg, and June. Please help, goldie is a dreamie!


----------



## mychelles

Col_tiki said:


> H
> 
> How many tickets, if its still available


Sorry he was claimed last night!


----------



## Angeronourstreet

Im looking for genji, can offer nmt some stars, bells and 5 gold. Im sooo desperate for him. I've been looking for him for days and cannot find him


----------



## spicequeen17

looking for dotty! willing to trade nmt or bells for her, or really anything in game that i have available


----------



## encrown

looking for marcel! can trade bells, nmt, or hybrids.


----------



## hauntedchasm

looking for Phil


----------



## karosi

LF: Bob, Kyle, Pierce. 
Can pay in NMT. will sell soul for bob or kyle.


----------



## Cherrhi

I’m looking for Francine and Chrissy I can trade sally for one of them I also have chevre I’m willing to part with and Erik but I don’t have many bells or NMTs


----------



## Foppa21

Looking for *Ankha. *
Will pay the massive price.


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Bruce and give nmt and igb in return


----------



## Momo15

Looking for Coco! I have IGB and can offer NMT, also feel free to ask about wishlist options!


----------



## Noceden

Looking for Raymond

Can offer NMT, IGB + Audie / Sherb


----------



## kuubiko

LF Pekoe! pls pm me! willing to pay 5 million bells


----------



## LaFra

LF Sandy and Sprocket!
The last 2 ostriches for my themed island! 
PM me! I can offer 10 nmt.


----------



## birdfarts

Still looking for Cube!!! 15 NMT!!


----------



## UwU Dami

Have Marina up for Auction if anyone wants her! Not in boxes but I can TT!


----------



## lenlen

lenlen said:


> Looking for Zucker! I'm not very rich, so keep that in mind, but I can offer NMT, TBT, and some IGB.


----------



## TruRozen

Looking for Stella! Can offer NMT.

Edit: Got her


----------



## AppleCat

LF Audie.  Will trade Stitches and Merengue both for her.


----------



## cherrygirl

I currently have stitches for auction for anyone interested in getting him. He isn’t in boxes but I’m working on it.
Auction is here


----------



## deadsire

LF Apollo


----------



## alisa111

Looking for June or Tia!!


----------



## King_Moodz_

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


 Cobb !


----------



## honeytchi

LF fang, i have a spot open rn !!!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Sherb. I’m also looking for Bruce for my mum


----------



## loochan

LF Kyle , will offer NMT!


----------



## Everdeen

LF: Wolfgang

Can offer Bluebear, Bea, or NMT


----------



## Jassiii

loochan said:


> LF Snake and Kyle , will offer NMT!



I’ve got snake in boxes ! Sending you a pm


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

Rosie again. getting desperate and will throw everything I have at her


----------



## silver_shroud

Looking for Cube - please DM me if you've got him in boxes!


----------



## Z3KK0

Looking for Sherb, can offer Molly and/or 30 NMT


----------



## Blink.

LF> Tasha the Snooty Squirrel 
FT> 50 NMT+ !!


----------



## Renkindle

LF O'Hare and Pierce, lost O'Hare to the villager glitch after getting him for free and would love to have him for real if at all possible :'c


----------



## wearebap

toryno said:


> lf for the ones in my signature (especially hamlet€


hello! if youre still looking for hamlet , i have an auction for him here <3




__





						Auction - Hamlet is moving out! (In boxes tomorrow! EDT time zone)
					

moved the post to here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/hamlet-in-boxes.517342/  not an auction!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



babytchi said:


> Seeking Punchy, Hamlet, and Soleil.
> I have NMT, pink roses, regular roses, pink windflowers, and bells.


Hello!
If youre still looking for Hamlet, i have an auction for him here <3




__





						Auction - Hamlet is moving out! (In boxes tomorrow! EDT time zone)
					

moved the post to here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/hamlet-in-boxes.517342/  not an auction!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



asunadesu said:


> Looking for Marina or Hamlet right now! I am bell poor and can only offer 5-7 NMT  But I’ll try my best to work something out!


Hello! 
If youre still looking for Hamlet i have an auction running for him here <3




__





						Auction - Hamlet is moving out! (In boxes tomorrow! EDT time zone)
					

moved the post to here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/hamlet-in-boxes.517342/  not an auction!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Fang4Ever

Looking for Avery, Margie and Hazel!! Also looking for julian, audie, Vivian and dobie although I don’t have many NMT at the moment so I might be unable to pay if you’re selling at a high price


----------



## Rococo

Looking for Pietro!


----------



## poppysea

looking for Roald! can offer NMT and IGB, and have a plot open now


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere

I'm looking for Fang! Diva asked me to move out just today so I won't have a plot open until the 24th.
I'm willing to offer 50+ NMT and/or a few million bells for him.


----------



## lykan

Looking for Wade. Can trade NMT , 20k IGB or hybrids


----------



## PolkaDotVulpini

Found, thanks!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

In desperate need of Judy and Sherb...can only offer 15 NMT for either but I also have several amiibo card villagers including tier 1 and tier 2 to trade.  Please PM me if interested!


----------



## Kitsuneaki

ISO Genji or Kabuki. Will have a spot tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lethalia

*Fang is in boxes in my cycling thread. *

I am very surprised he's been up for a day and a half and no one claimed him ;-; He's a cutiepie and I'd hate to void him, so if anyone's looking for him, feel free to check out the thread *here.*


----------



## sighconic

Hi! Looking for Dobie. I'm willing to pay up to 80 NMT's for him. He's my last and favorite dream villager!


----------



## Alaskanwolf

Looking for Molly! I can offer IGB mostly as I have little NMT sorry 

edit, also looking for: Diana, Wolfgang, Vivian, and Hornsby but would like Molly first if anyone has her!


----------



## Tetsuna808

LF: Poppy FT: 50 NMT

Or feel free to make an offer. DM me please if interested in trading! Thanks!


----------



## charlieeyler

Tylus said:


> lf bob willing to pay in nmt


I've got bob if you're still looking


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Sherb and Bruce


----------



## Damniel

I'm looking for Rosie. I can trade for Ruby, or I also have the amiibos of stitches, wolfgang, marshal, merengue, and whitney and will bring them in for trade if you're looking for them


----------



## trypaphobian

Looking for* Francine*! Willing to pay up to 30 NMT, OR, 3 Million IGB (In-game-bells). DM me if interested, thanks!

Edit: Got her!


----------



## toenuki

Looking for Pietro, Sherb, Octavian! i have them but im restarting my island. will pay or give items (acnh switch, 3 gold ore for example)


----------



## RSaurus19

Looking for Dotty ! Willing to pay NMT, Bells, or Hybrids DM me please give been looking forever !


----------



## deadsire

LF. Apollo... Name your price.


----------



## Starstuff

Does anyone have Ketchup in boxes? I have an open plot!


----------



## matchaman

currently looking for Tasha! she's not very popular though, so I don't think people will be actively looking here to get rid of her


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

LF: Lucky, Raymond, Tiffany, Sherb, and Gayle
Willing to pay IGB only


----------



## Apprentice

Looking for Anhka Roald and Pietro

I give 50nmt for one plus 30 gold nuggets


----------



## Milele

LF *Annalisa* the anteater, my only dreamie ;u; 
If you have her and plan to move her out, let me know in advance - I don't TT and will have to prepare a spot.


----------



## flaming0duckie

I'm looking for Flurry!  Please DM me.  Thank you!


----------



## EquinoxIsland

Hi, looking for Roald!  Don't have a plot available, but I could try to make space if he becomes available. I had an incomplete swap with one of my friends who was trying to get Roald but as he was leaving there was a communication error and Roald was voided, being on neither of our islands. Would love to get him back and eventually given to my friend!

I have NMT and IGB, I'm not looking to pay everything I own for him so I may be picky with offers, but maybe I'll find him eventually.


----------



## Wheatunrye

Looking for Sylvana or Poppy, normal squirrels, if anyone has either moving out.


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Megan! 

(Also looking for Raymond and Judy, although I can only offer 2.4k TBT for one of them)


----------



## Bowden

Looking for Sherb, please let me know!


----------



## Daisyxo

LF: Prince


----------



## Strawbswild

Looking for Raymond! For 200 NMT + 1m bells

(please let me know beforehand so I can TT and open up a spot!)


----------



## karosi

Looking for a few, offering NMT:
Bob: 100 NMT
Kyle: 50 NMT
Agnes: 30 NMT

offers are totally negotiable!

edit: found bob and kyle!


----------



## training

Looking for Ketchup or Bob. I've got 22 NMT at the moment and I could add IGB. I also have a pretty nice selection of floors and walls if that's something you are looking for.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Looking for Judy and Sherb!  Can offer a host of villagers in return, feel free to PM me to see if I have a specific villager.


----------



## Cherrhi

Looking for Chrissy! I can offer Sally or Erik plus 1 mill bells


----------



## salem_

Looking for *LOBO.*
I will have a free spot after tomorrow,since Wendy will be in boxes tmr.


----------



## MrsTonks

Looking for Gaston Felicity or Al


----------



## NinJane

Looking for Reneigh and Raymond!


----------



## Altyran

Looking for Sterling, Boomer, or Lolly.


----------



## Starry Knight

I'm still looking for Ruby. I've got NMT, Gold, and IGB to offer just let me know a fair price and I'll see if I can match it.


----------



## Chloe23

Looking for Dom!


----------



## silver_shroud

I'm looking for Cube the penguin - please DM if you have him in boxes! Thank you!


----------



## wolfie1

I'm still looking for Wade (preferred) or Bones. Can offer IGB, NMT, hybrids...


----------



## Raihan

Looking for Curt, T-Bone, Raymond, Apollo, Avery, Lionel Bud, Elvis, Rasher, Tank, Spike, Fang and/or Wolfgang. Can offer IGB, NMT (alot of em).

Just DM me if he's in boxes


----------



## akakaburito

looking for rolf! we can work something out depending on what you want.


----------



## RSaurus19

Looking for Dotty DM me if you have her !


----------



## lenlen

Looking for Zucker and Chief, can give NMT or IGB. Please PM!


----------



## deadsire

LF. Apollo . And only Apollo. Thanks


----------



## Jared:3

Just looking for Ankha now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Offering my soul for Judy and Sherb (not really, offering super popular villagers please PM me if interested)


----------



## artisansystem

Looking for Eugene, Rodeo, Bam, Fuschia, and Diana!


----------



## sleepydreepy

Looking for CLAY. I have a plot ready <3


----------



## Crash

lf sherb, audie & raymond. i have megan and judy to trade, or i have every other villager amiibo so i could scan in anyone you want and cycle them out for you. can also offer bells, NMT, etc. please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## aericell

Looking for Hazel!


----------



## otterboi

Looking for Tasha or Bob, have NMTs!


----------



## shroomus

Hey guys, i have an open plot rn and i am determined to fill it with a dreamie. I'm willing to buy any of these guys for a good price! pm me and we can work something out. LF-  Lucky, Judy, Coco, Cherry, Roscoe, Marina/Zucker, Biskit, Muffy, Dom, Ketchup, Kiki, Mathilda, and RUBY!!


----------



## popefrancis

LF Tasha and Punchy! Can offer NMTs


----------



## Argent

Looking for Freya or Whitney! Can offer some NMTs or TBT


----------



## Kitsuneaki

Looking for *Genji* and *Kabuki* have a spot open right now.


----------



## BlueFauna

Looking for any deer villagers besides Beau and Erik, can give NMT's or Bells <3


----------



## Dreyacole

Looking for STITCHES!!! I can offer 100.000 bells please

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Looking for Stitches and Goldie! If someone has them let me know will offer good price (bells


----------



## Salivadora

Dreyacole said:


> Looking for STITCHES!!! I can offer 100.000 bells please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> Looking for Stitches and Goldie! If someone has them let me know will offer good price (bells


you want goldie? i have her in my island and she wants to move


----------



## Starry Knight

Damniel said:


> I'm looking for Rosie. I can trade for Ruby, or I also have the amiibos of stitches, wolfgang, marshal, merengue, and whitney and will bring them in for trade if you're looking for them


Hiya, I have Rosie. I don't mind TTing to kick Rosie out if you'll get me Ruby.


----------



## SarcasticPeach

LF apollo. I dont have much in the way of money but I would like him please.


----------



## clownpapa

Im looking for Roscoe :'D can offer bells or NMT


----------



## jess-rose

Looking for Olaf, Antonio, Cyrano, Pango and Snooty
(all been found)


----------



## Amaya.Rose.Fae

Looking for sherb  can pay with nmts


----------



## Coco ~

Hey there!
So I am currently looking for Reneigh or Raymond (Ray would be my priority though)
I unfortunately have not much to give, maybe a few bells but most of it has gone into my island and nook miles to the tickets to search for those villagers. So if anyone wants to just get rid of them, I would really be thankful and happy if you think of me ~

Have a nice morning/day/evening or night ♡


----------



## Chicken Tender

It’ll be hard but... I lost Raymond due to the patch this morning... 
offering 10mil + 30 NMT for his return.
I’m also offering any of these villagers: Marshal, Pietro, Fuana, Zucker, Wolfgang.


----------



## karosi

I'm looking for Agnes. Offering 30 NMT, happy to haggle.


----------



## GreyGhost

Looking for Reneigh! Can pay with NMT or bells, and I have an open plot ready for her


----------



## Shannon1

Looking for Chrissy! I have an open plot rn can pay NMT or NGB please pm me an offer!


----------



## bellafez

Looking for Beau, Diana, Molly, and Sherb!


----------



## HanJ

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for Bruce and give nmt and igb in return


My Bruce is in Boxes and available to take. The person who was gonna take him, aint ready.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

rosie still  only have an open plot for today


----------



## A r i a n e

edit: not looking atm


----------



## Juliarpie

shroomus said:


> Hey guys, i have an open plot rn and i am determined to fill it with a dreamie. I'm willing to buy any of these guys for a good price! pm me and we can work something out. LF-  Lucky, Judy, Coco, Cherry, Roscoe, Marina/Zucker, Biskit, Muffy, Dom, Ketchup, Kiki, Mathilda, and RUBY!!


Hi! I have Cherry! DM me!


----------



## BabyLolie

DESPERATELY looking for judy!!! i've been to 200 islands & no luck


----------



## PikaPika19

Looking for Ruby!  I can offer 3 nook mile tickets and/or 100,000 bells! Edit: I found her!!


----------



## shroomus

BabyLolie said:


> DESPERATELY looking for judy!!! i've been to 200 islands & no luck


same!! shes so adorable i would do anything for her D-:


----------



## shiomi

EDIT: no longer looking for tangy!


----------



## harvestscramble

Hey I'm looking for Tangy, she's my #1 dream villager. I can offer up to 22 NMTs and some bells.


----------



## Mochiibunnie

GreyGhost said:


> Looking for Reneigh! Can pay with NMT or bells, and I have an open plot ready for her


She’s in boxes in my town today!


----------



## ribbyn

Looking for Bob, will trade Fang

Found trade!


----------



## Mochiibunnie

EMLY said:


> I'm still looking for my uchi dream villager Reneigh so if if she's leaving anyone's island I’d love to know! I can offer NMT, gold nuggets, star fragments, or bells for her. Thanks for the help!


Reneigh is in boxes on my island!


----------



## lareine

Looking for Shep! Can pay in NMT and IGB


----------



## mintellect

looking for katt (TOP PRIORITY) as well as poppy, static and wart jr!! i'd prefer to pay in tbt but can supply other payment methods depending


----------



## skylucario

mintellect said:


> looking for katt (TOP PRIORITY) as well as poppy, static and wart jr!! i'd prefer to pay in tbt but can supply other payment methods depending


i can save katt for you if you’d like. i have her in my town. don’t want to TT until like 3 days from now UNLESS you’re okay with me forcing her out via amiibo.


----------



## Kitty2201

Selling original June. She is in boxes now. Please message me if interested and have a spot ready for her. Looking for NMTs for her


----------



## skylucario

LF molly! (saving her for me preferred as my town is full atm)

FT: cube or annalisa; TBT; maybe a mix of TBT and NMT. 

would also be open to giving people any of the following villagers from amiibos—ken, monty, colton, antonio, freckles, canberra, hippeux, kevin, ava, bones, or buck.


----------



## SarcasticPeach

LF apollo. Have open plot now and would love to have him


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

*Edit*: I've found the villagers I was looking for!


----------



## AliceGuy1

What to trade some villagers for NMT!!

I have:

Maple
Rex
Blanche
Vic
Cheddar

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Squiddles said:


> Looking for Tammy! And Cat villagers!


I have Merry if you want to trade NMT for her!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Nophica said:


> I am currently looking for Peck, Dobie, Willow, Hazel and Raymond. Willing to pay a lot of Tickets and IGB! <3 Just send me a PM if you're willing to trade. I also have Dom for an offer for Raymond!


I have Hazel if you want to trade


----------



## scooter165

What do you want for Sherb! I can offer like 10 NMT??


comapix said:


> *Sherb is currently available!!*


----------



## duckvely

looking for Graham


----------



## Raediance

Lf Tangy, Ankha 

Can trade Skye, Tank, Boomer.

15 nmt. Catalogue available and also a few hybrids (pink/orange/purp hyacinths and growing more types/colours except lillies)
A few DIYS (fruit walls [orange], cherry blossom, cutting board, + few more.


----------



## pinkrosiekitty

Looking for Molly! I don’t have that much IGB left but I have some TBT and 2 cherry blossom DIYs


----------



## Afypnisi

looking for rosie the cat and ruby the rabbit! i have tbt bells, +50 NMT, some igb millions, hybrids and an empty plot right now! please let me know if you're interested


----------



## Pyperoobay

Looking for Fauna  I have a friend who really wants her and so far our amiibo attempts have ended in the “I’ve moved out” glitch so I’d like to find her one that isn’t an Amiibo. 

I have NMT and or IGB! Her plot is empty today!


----------



## Pammy

LF: Marshal, Flurry, Chrissy, Francine, Molly 

Let me know what you are looking for to trade! Thank you


----------



## qwyzxv7

very much so looking for mint MINT MINT MINT mint !!!!!! please mint !!


----------



## eichiikun

Looking for Fang or Marshal, I'm offering Lolly in return! <: She's not in boxes yet, but if someone secures a trade with me, I will TT to get her out as soon as possible. Feel free to send a PM so we can discuss~


----------



## Enkou

I am now looking for Vic if anyone has him on the way out.


----------



## Shellsley

LF Pekoe! Please message me if you have her.


----------



## clownpapa

I have dom in boxes right now and am looking to sell him today


----------



## crim.

ribbyn said:


> Looking for Bob, will trade Fang



i messaged you!


----------



## Kamzitty

I have a plot open, LF Caroline or Wolfgang!!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I will have an open plot today so I'm hoping for a miracle that someone out there has Gaston!


----------



## fruiitjuice

i have an open lot that needs filled today and i was hoping i could get one of my dreamies!! it’s a long shot but i’m looking for:

-lucky
-julian
-bob
-raddle
-stitches

i can offer a large amount of igb in exchange, thanks!!


----------



## CowKing

Looking for Shep or Fang! Lmk what your price is! Thank you!!


----------



## paintedwings

LF any of these, looking to fill an empty plot asap: lopez, alice, coco, melba, poppy, tia, static, zell, bam, rudy, erik, bruce.

name your price! thank you


----------



## unwitc6h

Looking for Cousteau  offering NMT or bells


----------



## Rindeseyu

Looking for the cutie Sherb! Offering bunches of NMT or tons of IGB/Hybrids/cataloging!

FT villagers if interested:
Doc, Drago, Renee, Bonbon


----------



## Miharu

Looking for Lucky, Bob, Raymond, Molly, or Lily! (Lucky is #1 Priority! He's my favorite villager ; v ; <3 )

I'll let you catalog all these sets I have for him or one of the others! Will need to get them by tonight since I have a plot open!  ❤

Antique Set (Brown, Black, Natural)
Cute Set (Blue, White, Red, Sky Blue, Yellow)
Rattan Set (White, Black, Gray, Reddish Brown, Brown, Light Brown)
Baby Bears (all colors)
Mama Bears (all colors)
Papa Bears (all colors)
Surfboards (all colors)
Soft-serve lamps (all colors)
Floorlights (all colors)
Arcade Machines (all colors)
Elaborate Kimono stands (all colors)
Screens (all colors)
Grand Pianos (all colors)
Autograph cards (all colors)
System Kitchens (all colors)


----------



## Beex

Hi I'm currently looking for Cole 

Can offer NMT, pm your price!


----------



## popefrancis

Still looking for Punchy and Tasha! Can offer NMTs


----------



## KittenOre

Looking for Sherb!
Got him elsewhere, I'm good


----------



## jasonuk17

paintedwings said:


> LF any of these, looking to fill an empty plot asap: lopez, alice, coco, melba, poppy, tia, static, zell, bam, rudy, erik, bruce.
> 
> name your price! thank you


I'm selling Melba


----------



## Lil_b

Looking for Coco!!! I’ve been trying all day. Would love to trade for NMTs - name your price

UPDATE : Found


----------



## reshirii

LF: Apple, Clay, Hamphrey, Pietro

Willing to give 1 mil bells for each!


----------



## Kitsuneaki

Still looking for Genji or Kabuki. Have an empty lot and can get right away. Have some NMT, bells and gold nuggets


----------



## Carmerlijah

I am looking for Judy. Willing to pay 10m in bells.


----------



## Raindear

LF: Audie!! I will pay 3 mil bells or NMT or both!

update: no longer looking c:


----------



## coney

I'll have an empty plot tomorrow ~
looking for: Grizzly, Ike, Rowan, Robin, June, Erik, Deirdre


----------



## AzureKat

Looking for wolf villagers (except Dobie).
Have an empty plot right now. I would really love any wolf villager (except Dobie).
I've gone to 40 islands looking for one, so I'm out of NMT, but I can offer some bells and golden slingshots.


----------



## Darkure

AzureKat said:


> Looking for wolf villagers (except Dobie).
> Have an empty plot right now. I would really love any wolf villager (except Dobie).
> I've gone to 40 islands looking for one, so I'm out of NMT, but I can offer some bells and golden slingshots.



Similar boat.  I've spent ~75 NMT and not a single squirrel.  If anyone has a squirrel in boxes let me know.  I'm not looking for all of them but I have a list of 10, so decent chances.


----------



## j4zz.y

Need raymond. willing to trade for sylvana. i’m very new to this so if anybody wants to help me and chat on insta my instagram is j4zz.y . someone pleaseee help me. thanks.


----------



## katieeee

ItsSarahxo said:


> Looking for Bunnie, Cookie, Cherry, Mint, Flurry, Raymond, Bob, Roald, Jeremiah, and Tom <3 I don't have that many interesting villagers rn, but I do have Sherb if anyone wants him, and Phil is leaving soon


Hi i have jeremiah if youre interested.


----------



## SarcasticPeach

LF apollo please I can only offer half a million


----------



## Squanchy

LF Marshal Please offering NMT <3


----------



## hollowface

desperately looking for raymond XD
1,485,000 bells, 40 star frags, 2 aries, 1 large frag, small crown, and 10 nmts
plus marshal if u want him too lmao


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Dom! Can offer NMT or IGB.

I just reset my island and am looking to be reunited with this little cutie. I won't have space right away since I need to work through the story first and will be taking my other villagers back from cyclers, but feel free to drop a PM so we can work something out!

I also will have Phoebe and Sparro moving out in the near future so feel free to PM about them too.


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for marshal can offer NMT and igb


----------



## swifterly

I'm looking for Kid Cat or Ribbot, I'm soon to have a plot available! i really need a jock i actually like;;; i have nmt and igb (currently low on igb)


----------



## radioloves

Skye is in boxes right now. I can send you proof with dm, I’m looking for some NMTs and IGBS please


----------



## iiMushyxD

Whitney is in boxes, looking to sell fast! NMT preferred


----------



## Starstuff

Looking for Lucky!! I can have an open plot immediately. Someone just asked to leave


----------



## SaphFire

Looking for Blanche! Willing to pay nmt or bells


----------



## Txsnot

Looking for *Agnes!!* Can offer bells, NMT, or I can get you most of the amiibos on this list.
*Pudge* also just asked to move out so I'll have a plot open!! Pm me if you'd like him!


----------



## Knviess

looking for tabby or tangy. i can provide nook miles


----------



## Nerd

LF cookie! tried to get her from my gf's island but the game didn't save and it said she already moved out  she's the last dreamie I need. I can offer nmts or bells!!


----------



## Sanaki

looking for Beau! I don't have much NMT atm but I have Julian if you'd wanna trade for him?? I could cycle him out quickly after getting him. I also have a lot of hybrids I'd be willing to part with for him.


----------



## kirbs12

paintedwings said:


> LF any of these, looking to fill an empty plot asap: lopez, alice, coco, melba, poppy, tia, static, zell, bam, rudy, erik, bruce.
> 
> name your price! thank you



i can give u lopez for 10 nmt


----------



## citrusflan

Looking for Poppy! I can offer nmt and bells!


----------



## kirbs12

i need Julian, Raymond, Baabara, Marshal, Muffy, or WIllow.
i have Opal, Paula, Weber, Lopez, Ankah, Bangle, Cheri, Elvis
This is probably highly unlikely but its worth a shot
anyone giving me Raymond or Julian has top priority

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



clownpapa said:


> I have dom in boxes right now and am looking to sell him today


my question is why would u ever even sell precious dom


----------



## Dormire

Looking for Diana! FT: IGB


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Looking for Chops, Colton, Lionel, Monique, Muffy, Olivia, Roscoe, and Vivian!

Offering TBT  PM me!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

still looking for lobo, fang, and wolfgang! also looking for chief now!! i can offer some igb and i also have raddle, erik, julian, zucker, and apollo if you're looking for any of them.


----------



## kirbs12

c


VxnillaCupcakes said:


> still looking for lobo, fang, and wolfgang! also looking for chief now!! i can offer some igb and i also have raddle, erik, julian, zucker, and apollo if you're looking for any of them.


can i give u freya?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

NVM trying camper method o/


----------



## stargazer

Looking for: Julian, Diana, Bunnie, Bianca, And Ruby!!! 

I have truffles zell and reneigh for trade!!!! Flurry as well but only for the above villagers!


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Megan!

Found her!


----------



## PinkPixiee

I have Raymond up for sale if anyone is looking! Looking to get both NMT and Bells. Will consider Star fragments or gold nuggets as well. Will go to best offer!


----------



## Lysosia

Hello, I have a free place on my village by tomorrow. I'm looking for any cat villager, if its not popular the better.


----------



## deadpool-rabp

I currently don't have anyone in boxes but nothing TT can't fix. If you have Judy moving out or know of someone I have the tickets in hand. I will be checking this message in about 10 hours.


----------



## Sloom

LF: Judy
FT: 100 NMT, 15mil bells, any amiibo villager, TBT, a rolls royce, your own personal servant, any 3 parts of my body (+1 organ thrown in for free, preferably kidney)

EDIT: ladies and gentlemen...
we got em
tears are rolling down my face


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys, I have flora in boxes right now!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Looking for Vivian and Erik
can trade Muffy or NMT. Still haven’t chosen which normal I will let go of.


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

kirbs12 said:


> c
> 
> can i give u freya?


absolutely! i'll dm you!!


----------



## kiuprika

Looking for Zucker, Stitches, Merengue, Judy, Diana, and Freya! ;w;

Can do 10-30 NMT or I have Reneigh, Elmer, Flip, Murphy, Curt, Flurry, and Flora.


----------



## KnifeWaifu

xPeachxPandax said:


> Looking for merry and kiki





Geoni said:


> Looking for Erik! Flora and Kiki as well but I want Erik in next.





shroomus said:


> Hey guys, i have an open plot rn and i am determined to fill it with a dreamie. I'm willing to buy any of these guys for a good price! pm me and we can work something out. LF-  Lucky, Judy, Coco, Cherry, Roscoe, Marina/Zucker, Biskit, Muffy, Dom, Ketchup, Kiki, Mathilda, and RUBY!!





exeivier said:


> looking for bella or kiki, willing to pay high bells, nmt or furniture, contact me asap


I have Kiki in boxes! DM me offers if interested!


----------



## Briana0666

I’m looking for shep


----------



## Hsn97

*Looking for Willow!!


*​
I can trade either Marina, Judy or Raymond for her!
I can also pay in NBT or IGBs


----------



## stargazer

LF: Diana!! Julian! Flora! Ruby! Bianca! Bunnie! 

FT: Zell, Truffles, Reneigh and Flurry!


----------



## Jared:3

stargazer said:


> LF: Diana!! Julian! Flora! Ruby! Bianca! Bunnie!
> 
> FT: Zell, Truffles, Reneigh and Flurry!


I have flora in boxes in my thread!


----------



## noobcake

Hsn97 said:


> *Looking for Willow!!
> 
> View attachment 247283*​
> I can trade either Marina, Judy or Raymond for her!
> I can also pay in NBT or IGBs



If you're okay with an amiibo version of her I can help cycle her in and out for you in exchange for Raymond!


----------



## Hsn97

noobcake said:


> If you're okay with an amiibo version of her I can help cycle her in and out for you in exchange for Raymond!


Hiya, thanks but I’m already trading with someone else for her. Thank you though!


----------



## Abi

Looking for Judy! Will pay nmt


----------



## Drasne

LF Static will pay NMT


----------



## arcareafact

Looking for Kid Cat! I can offer NMT or up to 4 million IGB!


----------



## Miyukki

Still looking for Willow and/or Poppy! Please contact me if you have either of them IN BOXES.
Will pay 50 NMT for each of them!


----------



## cherrygirl

Beau is leaving for anyone interested Like here


----------



## Ozzie

LF:
Ozzie
Poppy
Wade
Flora
Erik
Julia
Del
Rowan/Tybalt

I have an empty spot today. I can offer some NMT (don’t have that many)
It’s not THAT important, so I will not offer Millions of bells or my soul


----------



## ilovemollyandlolly

looking for Lolly!! i can pay u 1m bells, 5 star fragments, and 5 gold nuggets (sorry its all i have  )


----------



## Lysosia

I'm looking for any Rabbit villager by tomorrow, any is fine, less popular the better.


----------



## cupidgutz

Looking for: Tutu!!


----------



## Malec6872

Nvm he’s already moved out


----------



## rudenxia

rudenxia said:


> LF kyle & cube! willing to trade nmt/igb!


quick bump!! i have a plot open atm!


----------



## Absentia

LF TIA!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

Looking for Tia the Normal elephant...paying in NMT


----------



## AliceGuy1

Nophica said:


> I am currently looking for Peck, Dobie, Willow, Hazel and Raymond. Willing to pay a lot of Tickets and IGB! <3 Just send me a PM if you're willing to trade. I also have Dom for an offer for Raymond!



I have Hazel and you can have her for 5 NMT


----------



## Kurthnaga

Hey all! My partner really wants Roscoe so putting out feelers for him. Have plenty I can trade in exchange. (Also after Raymond, but understand the competition!)


----------



## ddandyy

brycwh said:


> Looking for Coco and Ketchup!!



Auctioning her off here, if you'd like to get in on it!


----------



## Shellsley

Looking for Pekoe! I have a free plot today if anyone has her.  Willing to trade whatever nook miles/gold I have.


----------



## ddandyy

Kurthnaga said:


> Hey all! My partner really wants Roscoe so putting out feelers for him. Have plenty I can trade in exchange. (Also after Raymond, but understand the competition!)



I have him for trade! He's not in boxes, so still needing to be cycled out. I'd be looking for around 50 NMT for him. DM me if you're interested!


----------



## Gleo

Audie


----------



## Aliya

Aliya said:


> Looking for Dom! Can offer NMT or IGB.
> 
> I just reset my island and am looking to be reunited with this little cutie. I won't have space right away since I need to work through the story first and will be taking my other villagers back from cyclers, but feel free to drop a PM so we can work something out!
> 
> I also will have Phoebe and Sparro moving out in the near future so feel free to PM about them too.



Still looking for Dom! I should have space later today. I also am looking for either Apollo or Avery, but Dom is my priority right now. Thanks!


----------



## Crash

edit: got sherb & audie! just looking for raymond now and I can trade marshal for him or any other villager.


----------



## cynicalCrows

Looking for Pashmina and Zell!


----------



## Mechaccino

LF: Marcel
FT: IGB, NMT
Please help me find him!!!!


----------



## TheRealWC

LF: Goldie
FT: NMTs

Please DM!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> still looking for lobo, fang, and wolfgang! also looking for chief now!! i can offer some igb and i also have raddle, erik, julian, zucker, and apollo if you're looking for any of them.


i also have bam now, so i can trade him too!


----------



## Kurashiki

Afypnisi said:


> looking for rosie the cat and ruby the rabbit! i have tbt bells, +50 NMT, some igb millions, hybrids and an empty plot right now! please let me know if you're interested


if you're still looking for rosie i have her for sale!


----------



## katieeee

Not completely sure how this works but looking for Alice if anyone has her.
 I have Flo, Bam, Sylvana, and Jeremiah that I could trade


----------



## Ananas Dragon

LF: Any of these, just need one! Fauna, Marina, Maple, Merengue
Can trade Zucker, Ike, and Becky or some NMT (like ten im broke).

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



kiuprika said:


> Looking for Zucker, Stitches, Merengue, Judy, Diana, and Freya! ;w;
> 
> Can do 10-30 NMT or I have Reneigh, Elmer, Flip, Murphy, Curt, Flurry, and Flora.


 I have Zucker, not in boxes though


----------



## Apprentice

Looking for Anhka and Roald/Raymond. I give 40 nmt and 30 gold nuggets per character


----------



## JaydenRocks0

Looking for goldie or rosie. Can only offer 21k or limberg.


----------



## HuskyInAHat

Looking for Alfonso! Will pay IGB or NMT if necessary


----------



## Elysian

edit : found


----------



## miyolks

Looking for Lolly! 
Can pay IGB or NMTs or DIYs!


----------



## Peachiwa

Looking for Olivia. She's the last villager I need to get a three star.


----------



## naranjita

looking for Papi! found him!


----------



## coney

coney said:


> I'll have an empty plot tomorrow ~
> looking for: Grizzly, Ike, Rowan, Robin, June, Erik, Deirdre


bump! have a plot open now
edit: nvm found erik


----------



## aww

Felicity is in boxes and I need gone ASAP
Looking for IGB


----------



## Rindeseyu

Looking for Sherb for a friend! She will have space tomorrow!


She can offer 30 NMTs and art of you AND your favorite villager! Please DM me ASAP if interested! Her art Twitter:





						Aru (@ArtisticallyAru) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Aru (@ArtisticallyAru). I just draw some **** doe (DO NOT REPOST/TRACE MY ART). 13HD Cintiq|ClipStudioPaint




					twitter.com
				



I will also offer art too to help her get him!
My insta:




__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Glittiry

Looking for Fang, Diana, and Freya! Offering Whitney, Octavian, or Molly.


----------



## psolus

looking for julia! will offer up to 5mil bells


----------



## JaydenRocks0

Anyone want limberg? I hate him...


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Prince the frog!


----------



## anne17

[LF] Pietroooooo!! Tipper, Marina, Gayle [FT] millions of bells and some NMTs!


----------



## mayorashe

Hey guys I'm looking for frog/duck villagers for my town. Mostly looking for Joey, lily, gloria, Henry, drift, and bill.


----------



## Meesha

(MO) Gayle the Normal Aligator! Want out ASAP


----------



## stargazer

Jared:3 said:


> I have flora in boxes in my thread!


 is she still available?!


----------



## Fizzii

Ozzie said:


> LF:
> Ozzie
> Poppy
> Wade
> Flora
> Erik
> Julia
> Del
> Rowan/Tybalt
> 
> I have an empty spot today. I can offer some NMT (don’t have that many)
> It’s not THAT important, so I will not offer Millions of bells or my soul



Hi!! I have ozzie in boxes right now, let me know if you're interested. Not holding for long though xx


----------



## Jared:3

stargazer said:


> is she still available?!


Unfortunately she was sold, I'm so sorry!


----------



## assdaw

I’m looking for beau, I have any of the three octopi for trade, Molly, Claudia, Tybalt, or Buzz. Thanks! I would also gladly (and obviously lol) accept Raymond, or Apollo for any of them.
UPDATE: I traded Octavian for Apollo but the other two trades are still open! PM me if interested!


----------



## Damniel

there isnt a hold my villager thread yet but that’s what i’m looking for atm. i would like for someone to hold either phoebe for bam (my starters) in their town and then immediately give them back to me. im fine if they’re kicked out by an amiibo and am willing to pay. pm me!


----------



## Zenhara

I'm looking to purchase Raymond. This is not for myself and it's for a friend. I will be the one paying for them. All I ask is proof of Raymond being in boxes with your name in it and I'm more than happy to trade with you. If you would like to discuss in more detail, shoot me a DM. I will update this post when she either gets lucky and finds Raymond (unlikely), or I buy him from someone. Thank you


----------



## assdaw

anne17 said:


> [LF] Pietroooooo!! Tipper, Marina, Gayle [FT] millions of bells and some NMTs!


Hi I have marina and although she’s cute she dosent fit with my island, are you still looking for her?


----------



## tofsu

looking for chief! 

found him!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

assdaw said:


> Hi I have marina and although she’s cute she dosent fit with my island, are you still looking for her?



I'll take Marina if the other person doesn't need her!


----------



## Silh

Seeking Raymond, Merengue, and Julian! I can offer NMT and/or in-game bells ^^


----------



## sawamon

*lf: flurry*, chrissy/francine, willow
*ft:* fang (campsite), june (amiibo), roald (amiibo)
all villagers ft will be moved out naturally and i can send  screenshots if needed ! i don’t have nmt but i can offer bells !


----------



## Ozzie

Thanks for letting me know, but I already got Flora to move in. 
damn, really wanted Ozzie


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

LF: lucky !

in exchange i can offer bells, materials (such as spring bamboo or star fragments), craft you things (i can let you know what recipes i have), recipes, furniture, or some nmt!!


----------



## usa-chan

looking for molly! will pay igb, tbt, and nmt for her!


----------



## stargazer

cynicalCrows said:


> Looking for Pashmina and Zell!





cynicalCrows said:


> Looking for Pashmina and Zell!


i have zell in boxes


----------



## Fizzii

kirbs12 said:


> i need Julian, Raymond, Baabara, Marshal, Muffy, or WIllow.
> i have Opal, Paula, Weber, Lopez, Ankah, Bangle, Cheri, Elvis
> This is probably highly unlikely but its worth a shot
> anyone giving me Raymond or Julian has top priority
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020
> 
> 
> my question is why would u ever even sell precious dom





Pammy said:


> LF: Marshal, Flurry, Chrissy, Francine, Molly
> 
> Let me know what you are looking for to trade! Thank you



Marshal is in boxes now! I have a short auction up xx


----------



## PeachSmasher

Mira is packing tomorrow. She was my starter vilager. If you're intrested let me know! You can throw me any deals. I dont mind negotiating. All I care about is that someone who is looking for her will be able to have her❤


----------



## kukotte

Roald is in boxes.

Looking for Bud or Eugene.


----------



## Maris82084

Looking for Boone or Leonardo


----------



## Thanedd

Looking for Amelia, Twiggy, Monique, Whitney or Bangle. I can offer bells or you can just tell me what you want. Thanks if you help


----------



## brockbrock

Looking for Walt~~


----------



## Lionheart335

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for Bruce and pashmina can offer nmt and igb for them


Hi! I have Pashmina currently in boxes! If you could offer any nmt's I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Absentia

*LF muffy*


----------



## trypaphobian

Looking for Chrissy! Willing to pay up to 30 NMT, OR, 3 Million IGB (In-game-bells). DM me if interested, thanks!

EDIT: Got Chrissy!


----------



## aidandoughboy

Looking for Raddle! Totally down to discuss a price


----------



## jokk

looking for jeremiah, lopez, or genji! can offer NMT


----------



## kazuichi

i'm looking for bob!! i am totally down if u use amiibos, just want my boy waaaa


----------



## Cadbberry

Looking for Apollo, Grizzly, Reneigh, and Sylvana!


----------



## rum

Looking for Punchy(Natural move out). Offering 50NMT. Need trade today please


----------



## Ploom

Still looking for an all original *Kabuki* that was not forced out via amiibo,

Can pay like 50 nmt *OR* 10 mil igb *OR* tons of hybrid flowers *OR* a combination of any of the things I just listed. 
(but he has to be all original and not forced out as previously stated.) 



Spoiler:  Click if you want to see hybrids I have to offer






 x90 Blue Roses


 x30 Purple Roses


 x20 Orange Roses


 x40 Black Roses


 x40 Pink Roses



 x50 Black Tulip


 x 35 Purple Tulips


 x15 Orange Tulips


 x15 Pink Tulips



 x10 Orange Pansy


 x25 Blue Pansy

Blue Hyacinth x25
Purple Hyacinth x15


----------



## PikaPika19

linglongpingpong said:


> very much so looking for mint MINT MINT MINT mint !!!!!! please mint !!


Are you still looking for Mint?  I have her and I'm looking to move her out.  I can't get her in boxes immediately because I want to make sure I don't have the villager/void glitch (I just adopted a villager and I wouldn't want to accidentally give you a glitch!), but I can make sure she doesn't move out until we're both ready.


----------



## Afypnisi

im no longer looking for rosie! my last dreamie is ruby. i have about 30 nmt plus some millions (igb) im willing to pay for her, i also have hybrids and tbt bells. please let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Dom! Can pay in NMT or IGB.


----------



## legendofab

ISO Ketchup!! can pay nmt : ) pm me!


----------



## tasoku

LF Punchy or Moe

Can offer 20 NMT for one of them  Thank you! 

Got Moe from someone. Thank you!


----------



## arthuriumnook

Looking for marshal! 
can trade 30 nmt/1m bells


----------



## IndiaHawker

Looking for Phoebe but very low on NMT and IGB however do have some TBT! Not sure how popular she is but love her to bits!! Please and thanks 

Looking for Rosie too <3


----------



## Meesha

LF kyle, vivian or bob!


----------



## xanyte

JUDY IN BOXES! 
Let me know your offer or trade


----------



## snugs_not_drugs

LF: Ava, Deli, Beau, Teddy, Merengue and Pippy! They are my main dreamies (since I had most of them in New Lead I'm attached to them) I can offer lots of bells or some NMT though I prefer to save the NMT for ones that I know to be pricier like Merengue or Beau, Ava and Deli I hope I could get with bells!

In my town I have Timbra, Curlos, and Gladys, if anyone wanted to trade for any of them I could hold them until they're ready to leave. Please respond or DM me!


----------



## sheepyton

Doubtful that anyone would be looking for her, but I have Tammy in boxes.


----------



## Limekki

Looking for sherb!! Can pay bells or trade Beau, Julian, Ankha, or Kabuki


----------



## vChroma

Looking for Raymond! I can trade any combination of Molly, Coco, Marshal, or Marina. 

Edit: Got Raymond from a friend


----------



## pinkrosiekitty

Looking for Peck :3


----------



## Lucky22

IndiaHawker said:


> Looking for Phoebe but very low on NMT and IGB however do have some TBT! Not sure how popular she is but love her to bits!! Please and thanks
> 
> Looking for Rosie too <3


I can help you w Rosie! I have her amibo card but I'd need to do some tt to make room for her though which i was planning on to do anyways!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Lucky22 said:


> I can help you w Rosie! I have her amibo card but I'd need to do some tt to make room for her though which i was planning on to do anyways!



Oh wow that would be amazing, thank you!! A little worried though as I don't TT and unsure when I'll have a spare plot (had one but damn Murphy moving in now apparently!)!! But hugely appreciate it and would love her if possible!


----------



## Lucky22

IndiaHawker said:


> Oh wow that would be amazing, thank you!! A little worried though as I don't TT and unsure when I'll have a spare plot (had one but damn Murphy moving in now apparently!)!! But hugely appreciate it and would love her if possible!


Of course it's not a problem at all  I'll wait until you have more space then but before tuen just wondering if i could have fang in exchange since I saw him on your list? If not that's fine to!!


----------



## Buizel

Looking for Raymond.

Can offer: Diana, Audie, Zucker, Marina + 200 NMTs (maybe more if I can grind lol) on top of the villagers if needed. + 1 mil bells if needed too.


----------



## muffins4everypony

Unhappyhome said:


> I'll take Marina if the other person doesn't need her!


Hello! I have Marina in boxes tomorrow if you'd like to purchase her! I have an auction running right now! https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/marina-in-boxes-tomorrow.519374/


----------



## IndiaHawker

Lucky22 said:


> Of course it's not a problem at all  I'll wait until you have more space then but before tuen just wondering if i could have fang in exchange since I saw him on your list? If not that's fine to!!



Thank you so much!! I'm so sorry but the list in my signature is from New Leaf, haven't updated it yet!! Although of course if he happens to show up any time soon he's yours. I hope it's still okay! If I still have him you're welcome to my NL Fang when he moves! And if it's any help, in New Horizons I'll be getting rid of: Ed, Flo, Naomi, Cole, and Peggy whenever they're ready to leave! And most likely Zucker too!


----------



## Lucky22

IndiaHawker said:


> Thank you so much!! I'm so sorry but the list in my signature is from New Leaf, haven't updated it yet!! Although of course if he happens to show up any time soon he's yours. I hope it's still okay! If I still have him you're welcome to my NL Fang when he moves! And if it's any help, in New Horizons I'll be getting rid of: Ed, Flo, Naomi, Cole, and Peggy whenever they're ready to leave! And most likely Zucker too!


Oh alright then thanks anyways though! I'm not really interested in the rest of tje villagers though but ill still give you rosie!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Lucky22 said:


> Oh alright then thanks anyways though! I'm not really interested in the rest of tje villagers though but ill still give you rosie!


Thank you so much I massively appreciate it!! Will message you soon as I have a free plot again


----------



## Jyg

Hello, I'm looking for Sherb and maybe Kidd!

I can pay in game bells and make cherry blossom recipes if that's a thing anyone wants but can't make anymore


----------



## Absentia

found


----------



## Ori99

Looking for Coco (long shot) or Dotty!! Thanks. I have a decent amount of bells. And a few nmt


----------



## GokuonAcid

Looking for lolly/Raymond and fang and lucky


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Dom! I can offer a decent amount of NMT or IGB. I recently reset my island and picked up my things that were being held so I am able to get a plot ready as soon as he is in boxes if he isn't already.


----------



## Likster

I’m looking for these people I will give you bells for them please lmk


----------



## FatherSnezus

swing the money first and I got you


----------



## Lucky22

Heya i have Chrissy! She's not ready to be moved out though but you can totally have her


----------



## Likster

Lucky22 said:


> Heya i have Chrissy! She's not ready to be moved out though but you can totally have her


Ok!


----------



## Lucky22

Likster said:


> Ok!


Alrighty then! I'll dm you once she's ready to be moved out ad then we can negotiate a specific price thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Natsumi99

Chai is not available in this game as far as i know, and neither of the sanrio villagers :<


----------



## Akemi

I have Flurry but she didn’t ask me to mobe even though she is one of my fove originals. I’ll let u know if she asks me


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> LF Pashmina, Kabuki, Audie/Merry, Ankha/Diana, Genji.
> 
> Trading Skye, Sprinkles and Yuka!
> 
> I've got some hybrids and can also offer IGB/NMT ^^



Received Pashmina, Ankha and Genji!


----------



## lucitine

ISO Zucker
Can offer NMT or TBT


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

None of the Sanrios are available in the game, at least at the moment so Chai won’t be obtainable


----------



## Afshar

Lysosia said:


> Hello, I have a free place on my village by tomorrow. I'm looking for any cat villager, if its not popular the better.



I have felicity in boxes right now if you are interested. She is a red and white cat with a peppy personality


----------



## Galactic Fork

Currently looking for O'Hare.  Can pay bells or NMTs.
If you have 10 villagers, will you be able to kick someone out when you invite someone else's villager?  Like you can with Amiibos?


----------



## MelbaBear

LF Dom, Ike, Drift or Cashmere!


----------



## xPeachxPandax

Currently looking for Bianca, merry and tabby. I can pay bells!


----------



## Umaril

Looking For PANGO or SOLEIL can pay in ingame bells


----------



## pyukyumi

LF: Genji and/or Moe

I'll pay you with bells, or any item from your wishlist that I have!


----------



## Imitation

LF: Bella, Cherry, Monique Piper or Tiffany!

Can pay in NMT, Bells or furniture I might have!


----------



## PeachTea04

COUSTEAU someone pls help me get my french frog, s’il vous plaît!


----------



## enbyplant

looking for Diana, I can pay NMT or IGB


----------



## Akemi

enbyplant said:


> looking for Diana, I can pay NMT or IGB


How much would u pay for her? :0


----------



## umaru482

Looking for Judy, Poppy, and Bunnie! I don't have tons of NMT but I can offer some plus bells and one Royal Crown and star fragments if needed. Pls help! I've been trying to get people but it's insanely hard.


----------



## Cantisama

Looking for Ruby U｡･.･｡U


----------



## immyshine

Lf - molly , ketchup , slyvana


----------



## Rowlet28

Please dm me if you have Fuchsia! I can offer bells, NMTs and hybrids.


----------



## Megina

*Looking for Maddie.*

Currently offering 30 NMT + 1 Mill IGB <3

*Edit*
Got Her!


----------



## AliceGuy1

What to trade some villagers for NMT!! 

I have:

Hazel 

Rex 

Blanche 

Vic 

Cheddar


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Aww, I wanna help out everyone but I can't because the Amiibo bug is still happening! I wanna give Lily away to someone but I'm afraid she'll come to their island as a glitch. I hope Nintendo fixes this patch soon.


----------



## Aliya

Aliya said:


> Looking for Dom! I can offer a decent amount of NMT or IGB. I recently reset my island and picked up my things that were being held so I am able to get a plot ready as soon as he is in boxes if he isn't already.



Just got Dom! I'm looking for Apollo/Avery next


----------



## GokuonAcid

Looking for lolly or Raymond, fang and lucky. Will pay bells


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Still looking for Sydney, someone please help T___T


----------



## Figment

I'm looking for Pietro. I'm paying with NMT.


----------



## Crash

just looking for raymond now! i can scan in any villager you want & cycle them out for you. PM if you're interested!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm looking out for Raddle, if any of you's are willing to cycle him out then I'd love to grab him, can pay NMT or Bells


----------



## cynicalCrows

Still looking for Pashmina!


----------



## GokuonAcid

cynicalCrows said:


> Still looking for Pashmina!


I have pashmina do you have lucky fang Raymond or lolly


----------



## lemonzboy

jokk said:


> looking for jeremiah, lopez, or genji! can offer NMT


I have genji! dm me


----------



## Lovebuggyxo

Shep and Daisy


----------



## Imitation

Looking for Tasha, Lily or Tiffany!


----------



## Col_tiki

shroomus said:


> Hey guys, i have an open plot rn and i am determined to fill it with a dreamie. I'm willing to buy any of these guys for a good price! pm me and we can work something out. LF-  Lucky, Judy, Coco, Cherry, Roscoe, Marina/Zucker, Biskit, Muffy, Dom, Ketchup, Kiki, Mathilda, and RUBY!!


Are you still looking for marina?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Currently looking for:
-Raymond
-Wolfgang
-Phoebe
-Freya
-Rudy
-Bob
-Tangy


----------



## NeptuneTM

LeoDaStar said:


> Currently looking for:
> -Raymond
> -Wolfgang
> -Phoebe
> -Freya
> -Rudy
> -Bob
> -Tangy


I literally just joined this forum for the sole reason of dumping Wolfgang.


----------



## macdewhacko

Hi i’m looking for *Audie *& i’m offering 20 NMT & 2 mill bells OR Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney, Vivian, Skye, Fang, Wolfgang, Dobie, Chief


----------



## NeptuneTM

macdewhacko said:


> Hi i’m looking for *Audie *& i’m offering 20 NMT & 2 mill bells OR Marshal, Julian, Erik, Beau, Whitney, Vivian, Skye, Fang, Wolfgang, Dobie, Chief


I’m 100% willing to give up Audie...


----------



## macdewhacko

NeptuneTM said:


> I’m 100% willing to give up Audie...


OMG really??? what would you like in return?


----------



## Chicken Tender

looking for ankha for a friend, offering nmt + igb


----------



## TacoMaster43

If you have either pls show me the location and That they are in fact in boxes and I’ll drop the money/nmt


----------



## maefuwafuwa

LF: Punchy!! FT: 25 NMT, bells if you want!!
i might need some time to open up a plot !!


----------



## Elysian

looking for sherb! happy to pay in nmt


----------



## mychelles

internetpr1nc3ss said:


> LF: lucky, zucker, merengue, tia, or papi!
> 
> i currently have an open plot so i would appreciate it if you responded asap >.<
> 
> in exchange i can offer bells, materials (such as spring bamboo or star fragments), craft you things (i can let you know what recipes i have), recipes, furniture, or some nmt!!





lucitine said:


> ISO Zucker
> Can offer NMT or TBT


 
I have Zucker in boxes! LF NMT


----------



## hanakuromori

Looking for Genji! Can offer NMT, some Bells, most hybrids and gold nuggets!
Found him!


----------



## arosefall

I have Wart Jr. in boxes!! 5NMT or free to a good home if you can't swing it


----------



## cloudmask

looking for:
-lobo
-audie
-punchy
-beau
-whitney
-poppy
-skye

i know most of them are very sought-after so its a long shot posting here, but its worth a shot!


----------



## Senni

I'm looking for Dom or Audie!!


----------



## SoulSilver

not lf anyone anymore! (edit)


----------



## arthuriumnook

Im looking for raymond! can offer up to 750K bells but i spent most of my nook miles on finding marshal so i dont have many nmt


----------



## Yuffe

immyshine said:


> Lf - molly , ketchup , slyvana


I have Ketchup in boxes! Still need her?


----------



## arosefall

LF Lucky or Daisy! Can pay up to 800,000 IGB and some white and red roses/cosmos


----------



## abcycle

I'm looking for Hugh if anyone has him!  He's the last dreamie I need.  Willing to offer Phoebe or bells.  Please PM me if you have him!


----------



## zola

looking for audie, can currently offer 25 nmt! <3


----------



## mogyay

i'm looking for agnes, marshal, ruby, genji : ) i don't have a ton of nmt atm (about 40, lmk if u have any of them)


----------



## Renasu

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> rosie still  only have an open plot for today



Guessing you don’t have an open plot anymore?  I have Rosie in boxes right now


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor

Renasu said:


> Guessing you don’t have an open plot anymore?  I have Rosie in boxes right now


nooo i already got her but thank you so much for lookin!


----------



## xPeachxPandax

Looking for bianca  the peppy villager


----------



## absol

cloudmask said:


> looking for:
> -lobo
> -audie
> -punchy
> -beau
> -*whitney*
> -poppy
> -skye
> 
> i know most of them are very sought-after so its a long shot posting here, but its worth a shot!





Chicken Tender said:


> looking for *ankha* for a friend, offering nmt + igb



hey I got Ankha and Whitney 
lmk if you're okay with forcing them out through amiibos


----------



## Renasu

Kurashiki said:


> if you're still looking for rosie i have her for sale!


 I have Rosie in boxes right now if you are still looking!


----------



## Rosie977

I have 900 nmt that I would like to trade for Raymond. I have an open plot ready today.


----------



## serenityyy.e

looking for kabuki or pietro will pay in many furniture or clothes


----------



## Hyoshido

Got Raymond out earlier, plus I got Raddle as well (since I had to boot out Hornsby beforehand)

Looking for a perfect Smug replacement, which would be Huck! Hopefully someone has him!
Can pay Nook Mile Tickets!


----------



## lucitine

mychelles said:


> I have Zucker in boxes! LF NMT


Do you still have him?


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
sparro
avery
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
*bob*
boone
buck (in a few days, i just ordered his card)
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
roscoe
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the popular ones in bold lol)

or if you would like any of my amiibo villagers, even if you don’t have what i am looking for, message me!


----------



## GokuonAcid

Looking for lucky or lolly. Have audie for trade or millions of bells


----------



## Bagel Master

Anyone have Cobb or Croque?


----------



## sleepel

Looking for Aurora, Cube, or Roald.

No longer looking.


----------



## ambun

*Whitney* has asked to move! I'm looking to trade her for either Tiffany, Blanche or Kyle so please shoot me a message if you have any of them! Thank you!


----------



## sej

i currently have merengue in boxes, looking for NMT! pm me if you’re interested <3


----------



## Alvinno

looking for following villagers

Judy / Raymond / marshal

I have open spot ready

can do NMT or bell


----------



## Jokesie

LF Prince the frog!!


----------



## GokuonAcid

Also looking for ankha. Can trade audie or millions of bells


----------



## PolkaDotVulpini

I'm looking for Wolfgang and Lucky for my baby brother's game... If anyone wants to donate them or work with an IGB price or 25 NMT or less I'd much appreciate it


----------



## Rosie977

I'm looking for Raymond and can give 900 nmt! I also have Twiggy in boxes if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ella.

I'm looking for Shari. If anyone has her please let me know.


----------



## Tato

Tom and Erik <3 I have some NMT and bells! <3


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I am no longer looking for Gaston! I posted about him 3 times so I thought I outta put this out there.


----------



## Ella.

Drasne said:


> LF Static will pay NMT


 Did you ever find Static? He's in my town however it might take me awhile to cycle him out.


----------



## bunmelon

LF diana or ankha! Will pay 12 nmt and 4.5 million for either one!


----------



## mychelles

lucitine said:


> Do you still have him?



I don't, sorry!



GokuonAcid said:


> Looking for lucky or lolly. Have audie for trade or millions of bells



I have Lolly in boxes! DM offer


----------



## arosefall

LF Mitzi, Rudy or Tangy. Can pay in IGB


----------



## whoandwhy

LF: Hamlet, Bob, Hopkins, Biskit. Interested in various offers, villagers I can get in boxes soon are Curt, Lopez, and Diva!


----------



## Danirratic

Have Mallary up for adoption!




PM an offer if you would like to have her!


----------



## Rasha

I'm looking for any of the villagers below, I can offer 10 NMT:
- Wolfgang 
- Lobo
- Chief
- Fang
- Freya
- Skye
- Bruce


----------



## BrandonAR

found


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

Looking for lucky! I can offer IGB 1-2mil for him!!


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Looking for Olaf!

Currently offering Octavian and Wendy, seeing that they're moving.


----------



## Mairen

Currently looking for the 4 villagers in my sig: Lily, Zucker, Fauna, and Avery. Thank you to anyone who may be able to assist me.


----------



## graciemayy

LF: Tia, Merengue, Fauna, Diana, one of the Wolves, or Molly! (On New Leaf!) I can pay you but i’m new to this site so not sure how you’d like to be paid. Renée is in boxes if anyone wants her or wants to trade ♡


----------



## EuIetta

looking for the following villagers!
_can pay with nmt + have a plot open._
- Billy.
- Chevre.
- Vesta.
- Reneigh.
- Cleo.
- Maggie.
- Rasher.
- Pippy.
- Egbert.​


----------



## ribbyn

Looking for Punchy for my girlfriend! I can pay IGB/NMT


----------



## lykan

Looking for wade I can give NMT or IGB


----------



## Alaskanwolf

Looking for Sherb, Wolfgang, and Molly! Don't really have much NMT to offer but can offer igb in replacement or a mix of both


----------



## orangepenguin04

Looking for Cyrano, Cherry, or Stitches. I just got the game recently, so I can give two NMTs, maybe three


----------



## spectrophile

LF Megan! i can give you NMT, IGB, and other things! 

i have all mushroom recipes and all celeste recipes, so i could trade you some furniture. whatever you like really!


----------



## Enrichedstarguta

I’m LF Del! I’m not very rich in NMT but I could do a few of those or a decent amount of bells.


----------



## dino

looking for baabara, bangle and stu ! 
can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt ! thanks so much


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Looking for:      Rosie,Cookie, Peanut,Felicity, Chrissy or Audie 
                          Apollo, Fang, or Octavian
                           Dom, Kid Cat
Can give you Marshal for any of these, or some NMT

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



Galactic Fork said:


> Currently looking for O'Hare.  Can pay bells or NMTs.
> If you have 10 villagers, will you be able to kick someone out when you invite someone else's villager?  Like you can with Amiibos?


I don't think you can sadly.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for vivian, kyle, Skye, static


----------



## Jokesie

LF:  Prince The Frog!!


----------



## wenymi

looking for punchy & coco c:


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Goldie I have NMT


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Apollo! Can offer NMT or IGB.


----------



## Kaey

i am in search of Bill or Ozzie!


----------



## Lucky22

mogyay said:


> i'm looking for agnes, marshal, ruby, genji : ) i don't have a ton of nmt atm (about 40, lmk if u have any of them)


Once my agnes moves out ill give you her!


----------



## Anaelysse

EuIetta said:


> looking for the following villagers!
> _can pay with nmt + have a plot open._
> - Billy.
> - Chevre.
> - Vesta.
> - Reneigh.
> - Cleo.
> - Maggie.
> - Rasher.
> - Pippy.
> - Egbert.​


I have Chevre I can TT out. How much were you thinking?


----------



## oppymatic

LF Dotty! The black and white bunny


----------



## edrinaline

hello! im looking for apollo to fill my cranky villager slot! i can pay in igb and a few nmt! once i have him my dreamie island will be complete c:


----------



## snugs_not_drugs

graciemayy said:


> LF: Tia, Merengue, Fauna, Diana, one of the Wolves, or Molly! (On New Leaf!) I can pay you but i’m new to this site so not sure how you’d like to be paid. Renée is in boxes if anyone wants her or wants to trade ♡


hey!! just a tip since you're new to the forum, if you're looking for new leaf villagers you'll probably have better luck in this thread https://www.belltreeforums.com/forums/villager-trading-plaza.85/ this thread is mainly for new horizons players, so you probably won't get too many responses

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020



shroomus said:


> Hey guys, i have an open plot rn and i am determined to fill it with a dreamie. I'm willing to buy any of these guys for a good price! pm me and we can work something out. LF-  Lucky, Judy, Coco, Cherry, Roscoe, Marina/Zucker, Biskit, Muffy, Dom, Ketchup, Kiki, Mathilda, and RUBY!!


hey, idk if you got any responses yet but if I can get Mathilda out you can have her for free! just want her gone and I'm happy to give someone their dreamy


----------



## Himemiko

Hello Everyone!! 

I'm currently looking for Raymond to move to my town!! i can pay in igb (5M)
once i have him my dreamie island will be completed! Please help me out if you can ;u;


----------



## Adai

Hello!! I'm looking for ketchup, sherb, & goldie - for trade, nmt


----------



## staticistic1114

keishisplayhouse said:


> Looking for Olaf!
> 
> Currently offering Octavian and Wendy, seeing that they're moving.


hey, this shop is offering olaf for free




__





						Cycling - Starbeat Cycling [OUT: Merengue || IN: Goldie]
					

Starbeat Cycling  ✰    ✰    ✰  Informal Cycling thread! I'm legitimately just trying to get my dream town without the use of Amiibos haha   How this works:  You may offer on current villagers that are not dreamies Once they are boxed, I will take the highest bidder I was pretty lucky to get...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




how much are you looking for octavian?


----------



## masheddoq

skye is moving out!! i want her to go to someone who has her as a dreamie & wont trade her. want to get her out asap so she won’t get voided, dm me on here or on discord @nyanilla#6688 if interested!!
edit: sold!!


----------



## ItsSarahxo

katieeee said:


> Hi i have jeremiah if youre interested.


I am! If you still have him


----------



## Ghost

Looking for Maple/Nan/Sherb/Fang


----------



## ACNH_walnut

im looking for maple or sherb my offer is 50,000 bells and 11 NMT ive already bought them and have an empty plot so im ready to come if anyone has them in boxes


----------



## BrandonAR

Looking for Kiki


----------



## keybug55

---I was on the wrong TAB disregard


----------



## ACNH_walnut

if anyone has them please tell me I can offer 50,000 bells  and 11 NMT


----------



## kGuaann

Offering 50 NMT , prefer him to be original , no clothing gifted to him


----------



## AstridSkye

looking for Aroura


----------



## ACNH_walnut

im looking for molly sherb and maple offer for them is 11 NMT  and 50,000 bells


----------



## arthuriumnook

Im looking for:
- Raymond
- Diana
- Apollo 
- Molly
- Bob
we can discuss a price if you have any of them and are getting rid of them!


----------



## chelbells

staticistic1114 said:


> hey, this shop is offering olaf for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cycling - Starbeat Cycling [OUT: Merengue || IN: Goldie]
> 
> 
> Starbeat Cycling  ✰    ✰    ✰  Informal Cycling thread! I'm legitimately just trying to get my dream town without the use of Amiibos haha   How this works:  You may offer on current villagers that are not dreamies Once they are boxed, I will take the highest bidder I was pretty lucky to get...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much are you looking for octavian?


I’ll have octavian in boxes tommorow if you’re interested in offering nmt!


----------



## Lucky22

Hmmmmm never seen any posts of her and kinda cycling out the island atm but would anybody be willing to give up katt? Only have 200k and 10 nmt so I'll continue to grind those until they're at bigger thanks in advance!


----------



## Potcha

I have Rosie in boxes. Looking for NMT


----------



## arthuriumnook

ive seen people on twitter with her in boxes for free


----------



## creamyy

Looking for Fauna, Kyle, Molly, Erik, Sparro, Vivian or Maddie


----------



## honeypuff

LF Fang!!

FT Up to 50 NMT!!


----------



## Wrendyr

Tinkalila said:


> LF Diana, kabuki, genji, stella
> Offering NMT and TBT


I have Kabuki in my campsite now


----------



## staticistic1114

chelbells said:


> I’ll have octavian in boxes tommorow if you’re interested in offering nmt!


how many nmt is fair?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

LF: Agent S too


----------



## Hella

I am looking for Pippy! Please let me know if you have her available! Feel free to DM me


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

LF Kabuki or Chief.

FT:  Yuka or bells/nmt!


----------



## Kingshadow3

LF: Apollo

FT: NMT's (40 at Max)


----------



## Minni

creamyy said:


> Looking for Fauna, Kyle, Molly, Erik, Sparro, Vivian or Maddie



I have kyle in boxes 
Do you have a plot available?


----------



## ACNH_walnut

I don't have an empty plot but I would like sherb molly fauna and maple


----------



## heyitshei

looking for dom, willing to pay nmts


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

Miyukki said:


> Looking for: Sydney, Yuka, Stella, Willow
> Can Trade: Claudia, Bella, Marina
> Also can pay with Bells or Nook Mile Tickets
> DM me!


Are you still looking for Yuka?  She just pinged me to move ^^


----------



## Mairen

Good morning~ looking for fauna and lily for my island, thank you to anyone who can help!


----------



## Molly Rose

Looking for henry


----------



## Onederland

LF: Fang.


----------



## Buizel

LF: Raymond / FT: Fauna, Diana, Audie, Marina + 300 NMTs on top of any of them. Or message me if you're looking for anything else.


----------



## electricswing

I have Gigi in boxes!
 LF: Diana, Judy, Flurry, and Beau!!
I can pay with NMT & IGB plus extras!


----------



## Gracelia

I'm currently looking for: Molly, Felicity, Katt, Teddy, preferably all in original form. I can pay in NMT/igb. Please PM if you have them in boxes (or plan to get them out).


----------



## Furtaro

LF Pietro. Give the clown a loving home!

IGB or NMT


----------



## psolus

Update: am looking for vesta, tangy, and ruby!!!!! Will offer nmt and lots of bells! (And potentially items you may want)


----------



## Miyukki

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> Are you still looking for Yuka?  She just pinged me to move ^^


Oh no, I got everyone but Willow already ;v;


----------



## Glittiry

Looking for Diana, Sherb, Genji, Francine, and Chrissy! Can offer Octavian, Beau, Whitney, NMT and bells!


----------



## ridley346

looking for tangy will offer up peanut or puddles i can also offer 5 nmt and 200k bells


----------



## muffins4everypony

Looking for Reneigh! ^w^


----------



## jokk

looking for lopez, marshal, jeremiah, and genji! i can trade bells, NMT, kyle, or flora. i would also trade audie for marshal.


----------



## Hime-sama

LF Punchy or Stitches 
Trading Zucker for either one.


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys I currently have Ruby in boxes, 100% original!


----------



## Altarium

Currently looking for Fang! ^^


----------



## Lux

Hime-sama said:


> LF Punchy or Stitches
> Trading Zucker for either one.


Hiya, I really love Zucker and I have Stitches, but I'm not sure if or when he'll be moving out – if you don't mind waiting!


----------



## DoctorCocktopus

LF: Roald


----------



## peachsnapple

LF: Diva
im poor so if no one wants her lmk!! can offer small amounts


----------



## HoneyBunny

Looking for Ruby, Pekoe, Fang, Julian & Diana


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Apollo. I can have an open plot today since I have 3 I'm cycling out


----------



## aww

LF Fang


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

LF Norma the cow! Not for today but for Tuesday! I’ve got 8nmt + other stuff (including hybrids) for her!!


----------



## somniumfelix

Hey all! 
Looking for Lily, Marina, Ketchup, Raymond, Cheri or Piper! Trying to move out two villagers and would love one of these guys in their places!! <3


----------



## meggtheegg

somniumfelix said:


> Hey all!
> Looking for Lily, Marina, Ketchup, Raymond, Cheri or Piper! Trying to move out two villagers and would love one of these guys in their places!! <3


i have a giveaway thread going in this board rn for marina, but she's being voided after i go to bed tonight ;n;


----------



## clownpapa

I have Kabuki in boxes rn!


----------



## Nerd

looking for lily! I have tons of NMT :0


----------



## Sepia

Hello! I'm looking for Raddle, Muffy, Sterling, Coco, Ruby, Marcel, Lionel and Ankha!
DM me if interested.


----------



## GokuonAcid

Looking for lolly or lucky. Can pay millions of bells


----------



## Crash

I have megan in boxes for free to anyone that wants her, PM as I'm voiding her in about 20 mins if there's no interest!


----------



## Mairen

I'm currently looking for Lily! She's the last dreamie I need for my town


----------



## mogyay

looking for agnes and ruby!


----------



## kukotte

Got an open slot.

Looking for Butch, Goldie, Raymond, Reneigh, Bud, O’hare, Vesta.


----------



## mogyay

Lucky22 said:


> Once my agnes moves out ill give you her!



that'd be amazing ty, not seeing her pop up much at all on the boards so i'd appreciate it a lot


----------



## sylver

Looking for Peaches! Let me know if you've got this pony departing and what you're seeking


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

LF !! lucky !!

In exchange i can offer some nook mile tickets, materials (including all kinds of star fragments), bells, recipes, or craft things for you if i have the recipe!


----------



## nekob13

LF Sherb! I have an open plot right now and he is the only one missing of my dreamies list! I can pay in NMT or IGB!


----------



## Phya

Hey! If anyone is looking for Dom i have him! Hes not in boxes yet though


----------



## Nerd

If anyone wants frita she's in boxes totally free. just pm me


----------



## Adai

LF: Goldie, Ketchup, or Sherb
For NMT. Please reply with your price


----------



## sigh

looking for pashmina. i don't have room to take her and probably won't for a little while but i'm going to be lurking for her here


----------



## Nikki122

Lavamaize said:


> Currently looking for Willow! PM if interested and we can discuss a price!


Hi, willow is moving out rn!


----------



## kayla838

Looking for Punchy!
I also have a friend looking for Ketchup!


----------



## Meloetta

i have tipper moving out (good riddance) and looking for one of the following to fill her spot with:
*muffy, ankha, cyd, or pietro*. muffy is particularly in my top priority list but anyone else is fine.

i have about 40 NMT to spare or a couple million bells (i only have 16 mil though), a room of extra DIYs, and i’m currently trying to restock my hybrids so this is kind of a bad spot for me in terms of offers. i do have a few extra blue roses, purple pansies, and purple windflowers though.


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Prince the frog!


----------



## Buntretsu

Looking for Stitches! 

Open to pay for him as well!


----------



## daffodilcrossing

kukotte said:


> Got an open slot.
> 
> Looking for Butch, Goldie, Raymond, Reneigh, Bud, O’hare, Vesta.


I have Reneigh in boxes she's moving out naturally


----------



## Que

Got an open plot right now (Octavian is moving out if anyone wants him!)

Looking for Bob, Wade, Bunnie or Poppy!


----------



## maefuwafuwa

LF: punchy FT: 30-40 NMT + bells if you want !! if anyone has him, i might need about an hour to get a plot open !!


----------



## j1119

LF: Pierce! I can only offer IGB at the moment but I can grind for tickets. I have a plot open right now, too!


----------



## GokuonAcid

Quick question I got an island with Erik is there anyone who wants him rn before I leave this island. Leaving in 5 min


----------



## Spontida

Looking for Jermiah, Drift or Wart Jr!


----------



## animalcrossingbeth

looking for marshal!!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

anyone looking for velma or Samson im kicking them out soon if you want them I will post when they are in boxes so keep checking 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

looking for sherb and molly


----------



## AccfSally

I'm looking for Claude the rabbit, I can't get him right away because Stitches don't want to talk about moving.
(and No, I'm not selling him.)


----------



## shoko_dicey

*Desperately looking for:*
_~Raymond (major priority)
~Marshal_
~_Bob (minor priority)
~Ketchup
~Coco_
Willing to pay IGB if interested, we can discuss a price.


----------



## EvilSide

Hi! Just like everyone and their mothers, I'm looking for Judy! Willing to pay NMT and bells for her! I'm also looking for Ruby, for whom I wouldn't pay NMTs, but I can pay an inventory worth of bells!


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for Audie and Sherb. Name your price. I can trade nmt for Audie and Sherb. For Audie in addition to nmt I’ll also trade either Beau, Rosie, Stitches, or Goldie.


----------



## valencies

LF> Fang
Willing to offer IGB, NMT or Chief for trade.


----------



## lovecore

Looking for Hopkins! I don't have much but I can offer a few NMT or some bells! ^^


----------



## Nikki122

I'm looking for Bob//Pietro!  I had Bob in my 2008 game of Wild World and miss him so much; as for Pietro, I only recently found out about him but fell in love with his cute face and unique design!  I'd really appreciate if anyone has them and is willing to trade.

I'm willing to trade Skye (once she pings, ofc).  If not, I have NMT--we can negotiate a price!  

On an unrelated note: if anyone would like Ribbot or Flo, I'm willing to give them away for FREE once I can get them to move out!  Ribbot is super cute.  He's so tiny lol.


----------



## MalaFama

animalcrossingbeth said:


> looking for marshal!!


I have Marshal ready to move, someone hasn't responded to me yet >.> So I'm willing to let him for for 120 NMTs.


----------



## GokuonAcid

Does anybody want Kyle willing to let him go for 10 nmt


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Vivian, static, Skye any of them have hybrids, DIYs and IGB


----------



## DeMarzi

LF Judy. Have lots of NMT to trade, enough to pay her normal market price she’s been selling for. Contact me!


----------



## ridley346

looking for tangy can pay in 200k bells 5 nmt or can trade away peanut or puddles if you are interested please dm me


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I’m looking for Skye, Audie, Fangs, Freya, or Lobo in boxes! I can pay up to 12 NMT, I don’t have as many bells but message me to negotiate!


----------



## Starstuff

Looking for Gaston or Rod please!! I can offer NMT or bells


----------



## sej

currently have sherb in boxes. looking for nook mile tickets only! <3


----------



## sigh

Meloetta said:


> i have tipper moving out (good riddance) and looking for one of the following to fill her spot with:
> *muffy, ankha, cyd, or pietro*. muffy is particularly in my top priority list but anyone else is fine.
> 
> i have about 40 NMT to spare or a couple million bells (i only have 16 mil though), a room of extra DIYs, and i’m currently trying to restock my hybrids so this is kind of a bad spot for me in terms of offers. i do have a few extra blue roses, purple pansies, and purple windflowers though.


i have muffy who i plan to move out at some point! i'm just not sure when i'll have her out yet


----------



## brockbrock

Still looking for Walt ~


----------



## Senni

Desperately seeking Dom and can pay many NMT! I do not yet have a plot open for him yet but I want to find someone willing to allow me to adopt their Dom bb first!!


----------



## Ruby Rose

I am looking for Tasha and I will gladly give Julian for her. DM me if you would like to make a trade!


----------



## Lucky22

mogyay said:


> that'd be amazing ty, not seeing her pop up much at all on the boards so i'd appreciate it a lot


Oh yeah of course!! Happy to help!


----------



## Frost

daffodilcrossing said:


> I’m looking for Skye, Audie, Fangs, Freya, or Lobo in boxes! I can pay up to 12 NMT, I don’t have as many bells but message me to negotiate!


Hi! If you're still looking for Audie shes in boxes on my cycling thread!


----------



## daffodilcrossing

Frost said:


> Hi! If you're still looking for Audie shes in boxes on my cycling thread!


Thank you but I actually just received Skye, so the lot has been filled!


----------



## Matangi

looking for pietro, merengue, or cookie!

can offer NMTs


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

GokuonAcid said:


> Does anybody want Kyle willing to let him go for 10 nmt


I got kyle. Tysm.


----------



## MochiACNL

Anyone looking for Beau? Looking for NMT only <3


----------



## bluetortis26

im looking for beau but idk how many NMTS you wants :/


----------



## Hime-sama

Lux said:


> Hiya, I really love Zucker and I have Stitches, but I'm not sure if or when he'll be moving out – if you don't mind waiting!


 I don't mind waiting seeing how Zucker just moved in the other day I found him on an island.


----------



## Clementinia

Looking for Pietro!


----------



## Jared:3

LF: Sprinkle (preferably original) have some NMT to give for her!


----------



## Lucky22

mogyay said:


> that'd be amazing ty, not seeing her pop up much at all on the boards so i'd appreciate it a lot


Oh yeah Agnes has asked to move out! I can timeskip to tomorrow and have her in boxes if you have a open space!


----------



## Dormire

LF: Diana
FT: NMT

uwu


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

Dormire said:


> LF: Diana
> FT: NMT
> 
> uwu



my diana is in boxes atm!


----------



## Bigoxygen22477

LF: Kyle
FT: NMTs
PM me your price!!


----------



## Dormire

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> my diana is in boxes atm!


Will 20NMT do for Diana? qvq


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

Dormire said:


> Will 20NMT do for Diana? qvq



yes! just let me know when you're ready and i'll pm you the dodo!


----------



## dokkaemain

hi! i’m currently looking for raymond, i could give audie for him, furniture or clothes! i also have the sanrio poster collection!


----------



## e3mm4a

Hello I’m looking for cherry!! 
I can offer you 15 nook mile tickets & 300,000bells!!


----------



## Dormire

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> yes! just let me know when you're ready and i'll pm you the dodo!


I'm ready! Feel free to DM me!


----------



## ferbie

I am DESPERATE for Raymond, he's like the only dreamie I'm having SO much trouble getting. All I can offer for trade is a few villagers (Dobie, Julian, Stitches, Goldie) or art, which I'd be more than happy to provide in return for this cat who reminds me of one of my favorite Final Fantasy characters. Please help!!


----------



## animalfan20202020

i have dottie! could you send me a list of who you'd be willing to trade?


----------



## Vaness

Looking for *Stitches
- *will offer in-game bells and nmt 

Also, Hornsby is leaving if anyone is looking for him.


----------



## GokuonAcid

Will trade Marshal for lolly


----------



## eichiikun

i have a friend who is LF pietro! she doesn't have much to offer in terms of villagers but she's offering reneigh FT. i'm sure you could strike up a negotiation with her if you'd rather have bells, or a combination of a villager and bells. she doesn't have a TBT acc so i told her i'd make the post for her! please lmk if you're interested and i'll direct you to her twt acc!


----------



## TurtleChef

Looking for Antonio. I can offer 3 NMT for him.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

@mogyay @Txsnot

if either you are interested still, I have Agnes moving out tomorrow!


----------



## Timexturner

LF: Raymond, Audie, Judy, Cyd, Megan, Sherb, Dom, Reniegh


----------



## Balverine

Hi, I'm looking for Raymond (like everyone else lol)
I currently have 100 NMT and 1mil IGB, or here's a list of my amiibo cards that I could get for you!



Spoiler:  



Annabelle
Apollo
Bangle
Beau
Bettina
Bob
Bruce
Cesar
Chevre
Chief
Clyde
Diana
Fang
Fauna
Filbert
Genji
Goose
Hamphrey
Melba
Nan
Pekoe
Pheobe
Purrl
Rudy
Skye
Tom
Whitney
Wolfgang



(I don't have a free plot rn, so I'd have to get someone out to take Raymond, so he doesn't have to be in boxes yet <3 )


----------



## Fluuffy

Looking for Reneigh. Will trade 20 NMT’s and Mitzi who is in boxes right now.


----------



## Arithmophobia17

I'm looking for Marshal! I don't really have nmt to offer right now (in a few days i might have a small amount to offer lol), but i can offer up to 2 mil igb, some tbt, bunnie, some furniture, a few diys, flowers, and more. please let me know if you're interested in working something out!


----------



## trypaphobian

Looking for Chadder and Papi! Willing to offer up to 4 million IGB (In-game bells). DM me if interested. Thanks!

EDIT: Got Papi. Now only looking for Chadder.

Edit 2: Got Chadder!


----------



## ScaryGhosts

LF Bob.
Offering, Bam, NMT, whatever ya want


----------



## MalaFama

bluetortis26 said:


> im looking for beau but idk how many NMTS you wants :/


Still looking for him? I'm looking for 30NMTs or a combo of both tickets and Bells.


----------



## healingwind

Que said:


> Got an open plot right now (Octavian is moving out if anyone wants him!)
> 
> Looking for Bob, Wade, Bunnie or Poppy!


Hey! Bunnie is moving out for me if you want her!


----------



## Lokidoki

LF: Cyd, Megan or Judy

FT: Julian, Marina, Lucky, Zucker~

[I don't use amiibo's they leave when i tt rip my turnips]


----------



## kuubiko

LF: bob
FT: 15 NMT + 1 mil


----------



## ridley346

looking for tangy I can trade 10 nmt and 1 million bells I can also give up peanut or puddles for her


----------



## souldesu

Looking for Tangy and Lolly, my dream villagers! As of today I can offer 1 million bells!


----------



## muffins4everypony

Looking for Reneigh!


----------



## staticistic1114

still LF octavian and agent s

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

also pietro but dont have a plot for him yet


----------



## DarkestofDawns

Looking For: Blanche !


----------



## animal_hunter

*Looking for Audie, Judy, Dom, Sherb*


----------



## Lux

Hime-sama said:


> I don't mind waiting seeing how Zucker just moved in the other day I found him on an island.


Yay okies, let's keep in contact!


----------



## MalaFama

ridley346 said:


> looking for tangy I can trade 10 nmt and 1 million bells I can also give up peanut or puddles for her


Sorry I read it wrong.


----------



## ridley346

MalaFama said:


> Sorry I read it wrong.


so are you interested then?


----------



## Bolaryss

Vivian in boxes now I'm looking for 4 NMT or 500k IGB:

Check out my shop for more:




__





						Cycling - CHEAP CYCLING SHOP || Vivian in boxes
					

Welcome to my shop!!  You can find your dream villagers here with reasonable price. All of my villagers are natural. No amiibo used.  Rules: - NMT and IGB are accepted ( NMTs are preferred ) - I won't hold auction, all villagers will have reasonable price ( based on their popular tier ) - You...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for Audie. 70 nmt and 2 million bells. She’s my last dreamy I need.


----------



## TwilightDragon

Because I now have Audie , I will be
LF: Biskit


----------



## Tess706

LF Raymond 
dm me and we can talk ^_^


----------



## Jdawg72

LF: Lucky or Stiches 
FT: Tickets, Bells, and Fuana


----------



## Kadori

LF: Baabara :> 
Can offer IGB or NMT plz DM


----------



## matt

I'm looking for any kind of sheep, I have Boris in boxes today so can trade that or IGB or 2 NMT


----------



## Kadori

Aubrey895 said:


> Looking for Audie. 70 nmt and 2 million bells. She’s my last dreamy I need.


I have audie if you're willing to wait?? Plz DM if interested. I noticed posts can get lost here


----------



## Reiya

LF: Etoile / Vesta / Stella


----------



## Succulent

Still looking for Cube ♡


----------



## kuubiko

LF: bob or raymond
FT: 150 nmt for raymond, 50 nmt for bob!


----------



## eggmoon

jokk said:


> looking for lopez, marshal, jeremiah, and genji! i can trade bells, NMT, kyle, or flora. i would also trade audie for marshal.



I have Jeremiah in boxes tomorrow if you're still searching for him! I would love to trade for Flora if you're up for it


----------



## Timexturner

LF: Raymond, Audie, Judy, Cyd, Megan, Sherb, Dom, Reniegh


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Lobo!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


I love Rosie!! I don’t have any villagers to trade though, are you interested in anything else?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


I love Rosie!! I don’t have any villagers to trade, would you be interested in anything else?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

Looking for maple, lolly, ozzie, cheri, and cookie. Don’t have much money atm and am saving up nmt. Thank you!,


----------



## groudoob

Looking for Roald! I can pay ~20 NMT for him, he's been my baby since GC


----------



## Rosch

Looking to adopt *RUDY or PUNCHY*.
I already have an empty plot available. Will only be able to trade IGB or TBT because I've ran out of tickets searching for them.

Please PM me. Many thanks in advance.

EDIT: Got *Kid Cat* instead.


----------



## KnightOfTigers

I'm looking for Chrissy, Francine and Baabara 
Got and empty slot just today, and can only trade IGB. I've used all of my tickets in hopes of finding them 

I'd be very thankful if someone who has one of them PM me! Have a good day!


----------



## MayorGong

Hello! I'm looking for Genji, I can offer bells or nmts


----------



## jess-rose

swifterly said:


> I'm looking for Kid Cat or Ribbot, I'm soon to have a plot available! i really need a jock i actually like;;; i have nmt and igb (currently low on igb)


I have kidcat available and have messaged you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



arcareafact said:


> Looking for Kid Cat! I can offer NMT or up to 4 million IGB!


i have messaged you!


----------



## Hime-sama

Lux said:


> Yay okies, let's keep in contact!



Sure let me know how you want to keep in contact.


----------



## Magus

Hello there, I have Caroline in boxes and an empty plot tomorrow. I'm looking for Cyd especially but also Coco, Kabuki or Tiffany. 
I have some NMT and bells ^^

*LF :*


----------



## FiloDerba

First time posting here, I am looking for Judy ! I am willing to trade Ankha or Marshall (or both) + up to 4 million bells. I do not have many nmt I am sorry.


----------



## Kilo

lookin for cookie!


----------



## Bolaryss

Kilo said:


> lookin for cookie!


I have Cookie! Already DM you


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Matangi said:


> looking for pietro, merengue, or cookie!
> 
> can offer NMTs



I have merengue she isn't in boxes but If you don't have her yet I could tell you when she is in boxes im looking for NMT but bells are ok too


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Prince the frog! Please PM!


----------



## EmperorGandhi

LF Beau!  I have a villager moving out and they won't be gone until Wednesday, but I can TT them out if I sell my turnips.

I'm looking to pay in NMTs. Shoot me an offer!

EDIT: Done!


----------



## Bigoxygen22477

LF: Kyle
FT: Bells/NMTs
DM me your price!! I have a free plot being saved for him rn!


----------



## ghostsjogging

Hi everyone! Good luck finding your dreamies <3

I am looking for Lucky!
EDIT: I got him!! Thank you SO MUCH Mentali!


----------



## maddie moon

Hello to all, I'm looking for Raymond plz & thank you.

I can pay with ig-bells + nook tickets so let me know plz. [I don't have a lot of tickets but can try and get more]


----------



## ghostsjogging

Scrapper said:


> Looking for Lobo!


I have Lobo! I'd be willing to trade him for NMT <3 DM me if you'd like!


----------



## Molly Rose

Looking for molly, henry or fauna I have a slot free


----------



## ferbie

I am DESPERATE for Raymond, he's like the only dreamie I'm having SO much trouble getting. All I can offer for trade is a few villagers (Dobie, Julian, Stitches, Goldie) or art, which I'd be more than happy to provide in return for this cat who reminds me of one of my favorite Final Fantasy characters. Please help!!


----------



## Afypnisi

urgently looking for RUBY! i have an open plot today and she's my last dreamy, i dont want anyone else to move in. will give you 47 nmt for her (ill try to get three more) plus anything else you ask from, from igb to tbt, hybrids, anything. please let me know if you're interested!!!​


----------



## jokk

looking for genji, dobie, or wolfgang. i can trade flora, fang, nmt, or igb.


----------



## KnightOfTigers

I'm looking for Chrissy, Francine and Baabara!
I've got an empty plot to welcome one of them and I can trade IGB.

Feel free to DM me if you have an offer! Thanks!


----------



## orangepenguin04

Looking for Cyrano, Cherry or Kyle. They're my favorites, and I can offer NMTs.


----------



## Silh

Currently seeking Julian! I can offer in-game bells or NMT ^^ I also have plot available now!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Looking for sherb  I can offer 35 NMT  and 50,000 bells


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Looking for sherb  I can offer 35 NMT  and 50,000 bells


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

LF: Kevin the pig! For a friend! She'll have room tomorrow! Please!!
She's offering 5NMT + IGB


----------



## Timexturner

LF: Raymond, Audie, Judy, Cyd, Megan, Sherb, Dom, Reniegh


----------



## Mayor Miraland

My ultimate dreamie is Monique! Can offer 2 million IGB! It would mean the world to me if you could help me get her ^^


----------



## Radda

ferbie said:


> I am DESPERATE for Raymond, he's like the only dreamie I'm having SO much trouble getting. All I can offer for trade is a few villagers (Dobie, Julian, Stitches, Goldie) or art, which I'd be more than happy to provide in return for this cat who reminds me of one of my favorite Final Fantasy characters. Please help!!


Ignis? Also are you willing to trade Julian? I don't have Raymond on me as of the moment but I can offer lots for him!


----------



## Juliarpie

Timexturner said:


> LF: Raymond, Audie, Judy, Cyd, Megan, Sherb, Dom, Reniegh


Hi I have reniegh! Dm me


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Looking for (updated)
-Raymond
-Audie
-Dom
-Phoebe
-Wolfgang
-Bob
My current main search is Raymond, willing to pay 100k bells.


----------



## Proxy6228420

looking for Jacques c: will pay 5 NMT!


----------



## Lokidoki

LF: Megan, Audie or Judy~ 

I have Marina and Julian i could offer. Dm if you want me to let u now when they wanna leave~  If they ever do? Haven't really gotten a ponder in over a week o:


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Dom, I don’t have a spot open just yet. But just putting this out there.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Anybody have maple in boxes? Offering NMT, can go around 100 for her or bells if you prefer (or tbt or combination of both)


----------



## trea

—- done


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Sherb! Can give NMT+Bells ^^


----------



## ataraxy

Searching for Kid Cat! Can give nmt+bells


----------



## marea

I am looking for Curt the cranky bear. I should have an open plot the day after tomorrow but i thought putting this a little before that wont hurt. I can offer bells, NMT, or a mix of both. Edited to add that i can offer TBT as well!


----------



## jadebug

I am looking for Judy! I have Marshal to offer in exchange for her! I don’t TT or anything so I would just keep Marshal for you until he pings me to move out.


----------



## Daisies

edit: nevermind


----------



## kadoatery

I’m looking for Punchy and Drago 

I can offer NMT, IGB, a lot of flower hybrids, furniture.


----------



## ridley346

lf tangy ft 1 million bells + 10 nmt + peanut or puddles


----------



## lovecore

EDIT: got Dotty!


----------



## crim.

my sister is looking to get rid of beardo!


----------



## lieryl

looking for lolly! i can only pay in NMT right now, so name your price ^_^


----------



## Mayor Alastair

MochiACNL said:


> LF Sherb! Can give NMT+Bells ^^


I have Sherb  and he’s just asked to move out! I can tt him into boxes as well!


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

Looking for Molly please


----------



## Jokesie

LF:
Prince and Henry(frogs)
Cube or Sprinkle(Penguins)
Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits)
Flora(ostrich) or
Ketchup(duck)

Can trade wishlist items or offer a few NMTs if need be  Please PM!


----------



## That Fae

I'm looking for *Judy*!

I can exchange NMT and/or other villagers. I have access to most non-new villagers, so PM me if you have Judy and are interested in a trade. ( I also have Audie to trade in exchange for Judy.)

Thanks all! 

Edit: Forgot to mention, I also have Reneigh I can trade.


----------



## NeptuneTM

LF Tiffany.

My one and only true dreamie.


----------



## Lauryn

Lf: kiki
Can trade: Many amiibo or nmt


----------



## canipetdatdawg

LF: Diana, NMTs

I have Zucker and Octavian that I am willing to trade!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

I am looking for maple. I have a couple gold nuggets and 200k bells. Thank you!


----------



## kirby

LF Dobie i can offer bells and nmt


----------



## maefuwafuwa

LF: Punchy!! FT: 30 NMT + bells if you want!! i don’t have a plot open yet but i can get one open if you have him !!


----------



## angeruru

LF: Aurora (!!), Boomer, Friga or Flo. Looking to finish off my penguin island


----------



## Milkiaaa

looking for for Kiki and Raymond


----------



## wiesty

Desperately looking for Ankha. Have Marina, Merengue, Beau, Bluebear and Dobie that Id be willing to trade for her. Can also throw in bells


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

angeruru said:


> LF: Aurora (!!), Boomer, Friga or Flo. Looking to finish off my penguin island


I have flo!! Do you have any other villagers to trade?


----------



## Twiliesque

Seeking Tangy and Lolly!! offering NMT/IGB/ unorderables


----------



## cainhurst

Looking for Rudy or Genji! I can offer 30NMT + various hybrids. Let me know ♥


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

cainhurst said:


> Looking for Rudy or Genji! I can offer 30NMT + various hybrids. Let me know ♥


Hi! I have Rudy and will happily take 30 NMT for him! and maybe some purple or pink roses if you have any?
I've got an auction going on at the moment! take a look c:


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

Que said:


> Got an open plot right now (Octavian is moving out if anyone wants him!)
> 
> Looking for Bob, Wade, Bunnie or Poppy!



I have Wade moving out!


----------



## Sendon

Mayor Miraland said:


> My ultimate dreamie is Monique! Can offer 2 million IGB! It would mean the world to me if you could help me get her ^^


I just picked her up on an island, would be willing to trade


----------



## MissMaraJoy

arosefall said:


> I have Wart Jr. in boxes!! 5NMT or free to a good home if you can't swing it


I was interested in getting Wart Jr! Ik it's a couple days later, but is he still available?


----------



## shushi

Hello! I'm looking for Fang, Vivian, Genji or Marshal! I'll have an empty plot today and would love to get any of them! I can offer 20-30 NMTs for any of them !!

Edit: I got Fang!


----------



## addiebear

beanutbutter said:


> LF: Chevre, Vesta, Stella, Wendy, June, and Fang (as if lol). Can offer NMT, IGB, or items.


Hey! If you are still looking for Vesta, I've got her and you can have her. Let me know 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020


	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

Hey! I'm looking for Yuka, Olivia, Annalise, Cookie, Skye, Lily, Chrissy, Judy, Pekoe, Merengue, and Diana

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



NeptuneTM said:


> LF Tiffany.
> 
> My one and only true dreamie.


Hey, I have Tiffany if you want her!


----------



## Ploom

Hi, I'm still looking for *Kabuki*. 
I'm offering a lot for him (either in NMT, IGB, hybrid flowers, and possibly tbt)
*but* *only if he is all original (clothes & furniture) and if he moved out naturally (not forced out via amiibo)*
I cannot stress those above conditions enough; I am *only *interested in an all original, naturally moved out Kabuki. 
I have an open spot right now and will probably be island hopping until I either get him myself or someone offers him.


----------



## rringabel

looking for tom the cranky cat. i dont have much but im willing to offer 500k bells (all i have in my savings atm) and pink/blue hyacinth hybrids. i also have a decent amount of purple roses. i can even throw in whatever star fragments i have laying around.

i have an open spot and id love to snag him asap if possible ;-;


----------



## Timexturner

LF: Raymond, Audie, Judy, Cyd, Megan, Sherb, Dom, Reniegh


----------



## Renkindle

Looking for Pierce and Audie!


----------



## cloudsooo

Timexturner said:


> LF: Raymond, Audie, Judy, Cyd, Megan, Sherb, Dom, Reniegh


Hi! I have Audie in boxes tomorrow!


----------



## Kilo

lookin for cookie!


----------



## RagingPi3

Looking for: Axel, Rocket, Peewee


----------



## cherrybasil

sej said:


> currently have sherb in boxes. looking for nook mile tickets only! <3


i only have 8 nmts rn but i can promise 20 asap


----------



## Cory

Looking for any snooty wolf or Blanche. Can give 10 NMT or Reneigh


----------



## MochiACNL

Marina will be in boxes tomorrow if anyone wants her


----------



## necronoia

finally chaddar will be moving out tomorrow, and I'll have an empty plot the day after. so I'm looking for any of the following villagers:

Bob, Punchy, Wolfgang, Flora, Ken, Muffy

can pay NMT or IGB, please DM me if you're interested


----------



## maefuwafuwa

LF: Punchy!! FT: 30 or more NMT and bells if you want!! can also thrown in some pink tulips and pink hyacinths if desired!!


----------



## Megmer09

I don’t have a whole lot to offer, but if someone has Maddie moving out or doesn’t want her, let me know! Will have an open plot tomorrow


----------



## Amaya.Rose.Fae

Looking for judy

can trade for : marshal, lily,fauna, Wolfgang , sprinkle,goldie, bunny or Vivian


----------



## seanman1224

MochiACNL said:


> Marina will be in boxes tomorrow if anyone wants her



Sent you a PM. ^^


----------



## Mookie

mikatana said:


> LF: Punchy!! FT: 30 or more NMT and bells if you want!! can also thrown in some pink tulips and pink hyacinths if desired!!


I have Punchy and can have him in boxes tomorrow for NMTs


----------



## lotadknight

if anyone has keaton, scoot or bluebear in boxes i’d really love to come pick them up!! i’ve got nmt and an open plot, please dm me with offers if they’re available today


----------



## demondays

LF bob, can trade marina!


----------



## TLISLIFE11

LF: Lobo
i’m poor i legit only have 5 NMT to give away but this has been my childhood villanger since forever, it’ll be greatly appreciated


----------



## maefuwafuwa

Mookie said:


> I have Punchy and can have him in boxes tomorrow for NMTs


omg THANK YOUU is 30 nmt enough? let me know if you want anything else!!  i will work on getting a plot open tonight  i can dm you for details ahhh ive been looking for punchy for so long LOL tysm!!


----------



## Miily

hello everybody! 
i'm in search for broccolo, please!
thank you so much for your help


----------



## NeptuneTM

addiebear said:


> Hey! If you are still looking for Vesta, I've got her and you can have her. Let me know
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> 
> Hey! I'm looking for Yuka, Olivia, Annalise, Cookie, Skye, Lily, Chrissy, Marina, Judy, Pekoe, Merengue, and Diana
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Hey, I have Tiffany if you want her!


Omg ye





addiebear said:


> Hey! If you are still looking for Vesta, I've got her and you can have her. Let me know
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> 
> Hey! I'm looking for Yuka, Olivia, Annalise, Cookie, Skye, Lily, Chrissy, Marina, Judy, Pekoe, Merengue, and Diana
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Hey, I have Tiffany if you want her!



You have Tiffany?!


----------



## animal_hunter

Lurking for Judy and Audry! They are popular


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

belle said:


> LF: Kyle 150nmt


I have his amiibo if you're interested!


----------



## Proxy6228420

LF Jacques, I can offer peaches (the villager not the fruit lol), NMT, or IGB C:


----------



## crim.

i’m looking to get rid of kiki! pm me if interested!

update: someone has claimed her! i have her as an amiibo villager though, so if anyone still wants her, i can scan her back in!


----------



## Emiru

Coco or Joey for sale (camper request, so can choose who to put in boxes). Looking for IGB maybe some NMT.

PT or reply here with offers:




__





						Selling - Coco or Joey, IGB
					

I'm assuming people will want coco... but anyway, make me an offer. I can have a camper ask to replace them today. I'm aiming quite high...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Miily

Emiru said:


> Coco or Joey for sale (camper request, so can choose who to put in boxes). Looking for IGB maybe some NMT.
> 
> PT or reply here with offers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling - Coco or Joey, IGB
> 
> 
> I'm assuming people will want coco... but anyway, make me an offer. I can have a camper ask to replace them today. I'm aiming quite high...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Hi! How much for Joey? I would love to have him, thank you


----------



## dalilahfromkipu

Got merengue in boxes if anyone’s interested


----------



## Rosch

EDIT: Ignore this please.


----------



## eat_mypant

New leaf. Looking for ankha or punchy 
Friend code:3970-1103-7670


----------



## cherrybasil

Mayor Alastair said:


> I have Sherb  and he’s just asked to move out! I can tt him into boxes as well!


whats ur price


----------



## Giga Man

Is anyone giving away Reneigh, the sisterly horse? I'd really like her. Boone, the jock gorilla, is moving out on his own.


----------



## nyanicat

LF my last dreamie Marshal! Will pay in NMTs or bells! I also have Kiki who is looking to move for trade!


----------



## lotadknight

i’m looking for these villagers!!

-bob
-phoebe
-ankha
-keaton
-scoot
-beau (!)

trading nmt for them, just dm with any offers!

if you want to trade villagers, i currently have whitney, merengue, canberra, olaf, patty, jeremiah and agent s.


----------



## Globes216

LF: Prince if anyone is offering him.

Can offer IGB or NMT just let me know!


----------



## electricswing

Sulky said:


> looking for pashmina. i don't have room to take her and probably won't for a little while but i'm going to be lurking for her here


Hii!! I have Pashmina on my island and i’m actively looking for all of my dreamies, how long do you think it’ll be before you can take her? I’ll make sure she’s the last to leave my island to try and save her for you!


----------



## crim.

i have chevre in boxes today if anyone wants her!

also i’m looking for:
Jacques
Sparro
Spike
Curt
Drago
Octavian
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
bob
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LF: Original Lolly Willing to pay: 50-60 NMT please PM me I have a plot open : )


----------



## mugi

tammy is in boxes if anyone wants her (free)


----------



## Razzy

Looking for poppy! Have bells


----------



## KnightOfTigers

LF : Baabara, Francine and Chrissy! I can welcome one of them!   

Can trade IGB (1.5 mil for Francine or Chrissy and 100k for Baabara, based on this tierlist)


----------



## Akemi

LF Judy Ft 250 nmt


----------



## Ninjastatus

LF: Lily, FT: 20 NMT


----------



## bean39

LF: Bam or Savannah!


----------



## Rowlet28

LF: Dobie! Can offer bells or hybrids


----------



## Heyden

LF: Zucker, can offer NMT, TBT, hybrids, mush/ice furniture


----------



## Matildat

LF: Ruby! 
Can offer bells, NMT or hybrids


----------



## Fairee23

can any one help me with finding sly??


----------



## Katattacc

Looking for Punchy and Lolly
FT Zucker, Pietro, Julia, Apple, NMT and Bells!


----------



## Alleacim

LF JUDY IM BOXES 200NMT


----------



## Megmer09

Hi! I have an open plot today!! Looking for Maddie, Savannah, or Whitney  I don’t have a whole lot to offer, but let me know what your looking for!


----------



## umpaloolie

I'm looking for: Stitches, Marshal, Judy & Raymond.  

Let me know what you would like?
I can also offer some of my current villagers in my siggy


----------



## littlewahi

Looking for Agnes!


----------



## Delphine

LF: Bill, Chief, Dotty
Can pay in IG bells, TBT bells, NMT.
Can trade Genji, Poppy or Audie.
Thank you!

Also if you have Nana, please DM me, a friend is looking for her! I can offer TBT & more


----------



## Rosch

Still looking for these guys: *Murphy, Teddy, Boone, Drift & Zell*
I'd ask for *Punchy *as well, but he's expensive...

I can only trade for IGB since I've ran out of tickets searching for them... again.
I also have these spare DIYs for trade if you're interested: https://villagerdb.com/user/rosch/list/diys-for-trade


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Looking for *Kevin* the pig. A friend of mine really wants him. We’re offering 7 NMT and lots of IGB. Even hybrids! Please


----------



## Jun-Yo

Looking for Hazel! I'll give anyone 10nmt for her! Also I have Bianca in boxes if anyone is interested.


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Audie, Marshal, Coco, Zucker, Dizzy or Fang! Can only afford 20 NMT’s but can pay in Bells (depending on the price) Would love to get them for free as I don’t have much but would love to know what people are looking for in return for any of these!!


----------



## tdog

looking for ankha or maple, i have nmt's or bells to offer


----------



## CafeBrewster

Jun-Yo said:


> Looking for Hazel! I'll give anyone 10nmt for her! Also I have Bianca in boxes if anyone is interested.


What are you looking for for Bianca?


----------



## Tawagoto

Looking for Wart Jr / Tangy. Can trade for meringue when she moves or will discuss what payment you want.


----------



## Reiya

Looking for Vesta: urgent..


----------



## Capeet

Lf: Fuchsia, Felicity, Rosie
Ft: Chief, Vivian, Merengue, Kyle
If you're interested in any of the above villagers i might also trade them for a smug.
Shoot me a dm


----------



## Vanillite

I want Sterling the knight Eagle so bad. I've got Knox the knight chicken and I need his eagle companion.  They're my island protectors.


----------



## guyu

looking for pango (!!), annalisa, cyrano, phoebe, genji (!!), dobie (!!)

pinky is also moving away from my island if anyone wants her for free~ thread here!


----------



## Mothe

I’m lookin For punchy,this villager holds a lot of sentimental value to me I’m willing to give up to 200,000 bells though I can negotiate other deals.


----------



## mrplugo

Looking for Raymond can pay 300 NMT over 1 mil bells and a royal crown


----------



## HoneyBunny

Looking for Ruby, Pekoe, Diana & Sherb


----------



## CamJam

LF:
Anhka
Audie 
Ketchup
Pashmina
Dotty
Merengue

Already have of my dreamies:
Julian

Want to get rid of:
Bertha
Ava
Penelope

I currently only have 1 plot opening tomorrow. Poor bells here and NMT but hoping this thread will help out!


----------



## Jokesie

LF:
Ribbot, Prince and Henry(frogs)
Cube or Sprinkle(penguins)
Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits)
Flora(ostrich)
Ketchup(duck)
Hazel (squirrel)
Agnes (pig)

Can trade wishlist items or offer a few NMTs if need be  Please PM!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Offering 10NMT + 50k IGB for *Kevin* the pig + hybrids!


----------



## Himemiko

Himemiko said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I'm currently looking for Raymond to move to my town!! i can pay in igb (5M)
> once i have him my dreamie island will be completed! Please help me out if you can ;u;



Bumping because I really need this man in my life ;-;


----------



## Amaya.Rose.Fae

LF: Judy, I have nmts bells, gold and all the golden tools


----------



## sigh

electricswing said:


> Hii!! I have Pashmina on my island and i’m actively looking for all of my dreamies, how long do you think it’ll be before you can take her? I’ll make sure she’s the last to leave my island to try and save her for you!


not sure yet!  i'll definitely let u know when i have a space open
pashmina isn't from an amiibo right?


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

LF: Francine! I’ll have a plot ready for her tomorrow
FT: NMT, IGB, any wish-list items I can give!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

Not going to quote specific people but I have access to most amiibo villagers (Though I have several on hand right this moment).
It takes about an hour to cycle them in and out. 
I'm willing to do so for people who are looking for villagers  just keep in mind villager asking prices and my time. I can cut you a better deal than others are asking for as long as the offer is reasonable!


----------



## gamerdiji

Looking for Pecan! ♥


----------



## Reiya

desperately looking for vesta....


----------



## Lokidoki

Looking for Judy Sherb or Raymond.

Can box up Julian or Lucky Dm if you need these guys, if/when they ping~


----------



## Charlette

Looking for Julia, Lily, Molly, Blanche and Beau.


----------



## CafeBrewster

crim. said:


> i’m looking for:
> dotty
> puddles
> whitney
> goldie
> ———
> i will need a little bit of time, but i can trade beardo for puddles, whitney, or goldie!
> ———
> i also can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
> al
> amelia
> axel
> biskit
> *bob*
> boone
> buck (in a few days, i just ordered his card)
> chevre
> claudia
> cobb
> cole
> *fauna*
> gaston
> goose
> jeremiah
> jitters
> *kabuki*
> kiki
> *kyle*
> lionel
> midge
> *mint*
> nate
> olaf
> pancetti
> paula
> patty
> pompom
> rocco
> roscoe
> samson
> sterling
> sydney
> truffles
> 
> (i put some of the popular ones in bold lol)
> 
> or if you would like any of my amiibo villagers, even if you don’t have what i am looking for, message me!


Unsure if anyone got back to you about these but I have Goldie in boxes if you could collect her!


----------



## Shiluc

I'm on the lookout for Whitney or Freya, mainly! They're the last dreamies I had in mind for my 10 villagers, either one's fine since I like both their designs. But... I've finally succumbed to the Raymond hype and I kinda want him now, so him too lol


----------



## crim.

CafeBrewster said:


> Unsure if anyone got back to you about these but I have Goldie in boxes if you could collect her!



omg, i just set up a trade with bob for goldie ( i’m sure there is someone else that wants her!


----------



## sora!!

Lf: Lolly and Purrl! Or Dotty 
Honestly i’ve been lookin for Lolly for days so if anyone would be willing to trade her. I could give bells and some nmt


----------



## sheepyton

Chief is moving! Not looking for anyone specific right now, but willing to take NMT for him.


----------



## CafeBrewster

If anyone needs Goldie, I have her in boxes ready to go!


----------



## Mooglet

I’m looking for Stitches or Sherb! I don’t have a lot to offer besides NMT. I can also trade Marshal if anyone is looking for him!


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

sighconic said:


> Hi! Looking for Dobie. I'm willing to pay up to 80 NMT's for him. He's my last and favorite dream villager!


hi! have you found him?


----------



## cherrybasil

ElenaSmiles said:


> LF: Dotty!
> 
> I'm willing to pay 20+ NMT for her.



kinda forgot if i asked u already but u could have her for 15NMT if u want!!!


----------



## jsh_

LF: Audie, Amelia, Dotty
DM for negotiations


----------



## kuxip

Hi! My villager Rex will be gone by tomorrow (I won't time travel!) 
I'm looking for my absolute dreamie, which is Bob!
Other dreamies are:
Lolly, Rosie, and Punchy


----------



## Glittiry

Looking for Chrissy! Can offer NMT or bells


----------



## Mokuba94

LF: Sherb
I can offer 100 NMT


----------



## Cwhitehead

NeptuneTM said:


> LF Tiffany.
> 
> My one and only true dreamie.


I have tifany in boxes


----------



## NeptuneTM

Cwhitehead said:


> I have tifany in boxes


Thank you so much, but I actually just got her.


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm looking for Sherb. I have NMT to offer so let me know if interested


----------



## Jun-Yo

CafeBrewster said:


> What are you looking for for Bianca?


 
4 nmt or 300,000 bells but I found someone that wants her sorry!


----------



## Bolaryss

FT: Julian 
LF: 30 NMT


----------



## UwU Dami

Just found Molly The Duck on a NMT island and I made a post about her if anyone wants her!


----------



## Marksy44

Looking for Tangy! Willing to pay in bells! Or NMT


----------



## electricswing

Sulky said:


> not sure yet!  i'll definitely let u know when i have a space open
> pashmina isn't from an amiibo right?


nope! she’s my uchi villager from the beginning of the game!


----------



## Moon Cake

Found both Agnes and Chief! Thank you so much!


----------



## Blueskyy

Nevermind I just found Sherb on my last of 5 mystery islands I was checking! First time I've had that great of luck in the game!


----------



## Marksy44

Looking for tangy: will pay 3million bells and 20 NMT


----------



## Tasuot

Looking for Apollo! Can offer NMT, as well as the following villagers: Erik, Fauna, or Zucker


----------



## Ruthberry

I’m looking for Cousteau the frog! Got a plot ready  (Puddles is moving out if anyone wants here)


----------



## Cory

Looking for Whitney, Freya, Blanche, or Pheobe. Have ~20 NMT to trade for.


----------



## maefuwafuwa

friga just asked to move out ): if anyone wants her, i can tt to get her in boxes and you can come see her! she is mostly original, i’ve given her a shirt and maybe a bug or two. not really asking for much, maybe just a few nmt, otherwise she’s free to a good home!! thanks!!


----------



## jokk

looking for genji! i have flora in boxes right now to trade, or i can offer nmt/igb


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Hi guys I’m looking my dreamie Cheri. Lmk if anyone wants to make a trade!!


----------



## juliaduo

Found.


----------



## marsehole

Cory said:


> Looking for Whitney, Freya, Blanche, or Pheobe. Have ~20 NMT to trade for.


hi!! I have blanche in boxes - do you have an open plot?


----------



## Cory

marsehole said:


> hi!! I have blanche in boxes - do you have an open plot?


unfortunately no bc Reneigh is moving out today,


----------



## staticistic1114

Pietro 

edit: i got him! thank you <3


----------



## Midorin

Kyle asked to move out today if anyone’s interested! Looking mainly for igb. I can time travel to tomorrow when someone grabs him.


----------



## ProfessorMiku

I have all my wanted villagers, but Tammy and Pinky were 2 of my original villagers and thus have the lame basic home interiors. I have every (yes, every) animal crossing amiibo card so I'm going to kick them out and bring them back so they'll have nicer homes.
SO. As long as your dreamie isn't one of the characters new to NH, I can get them for you while I swap out Tammy and Pinky's homes. I can only take 2 offers though. Feel free to shoot a PM if interested (Please no tbt, I've never cared about it). I'd also appreciate a reply here quoting this!


----------



## aww

Beau is in boxes!


----------



## kylie32123

Looking for Bob. I won't pay an insane amount of anything for him, though.


----------



## aideeeight

Jokesie said:


> LF:
> Ribbot, Prince and Henry(frogs)
> Cube or Sprinkle(penguins)
> Bunnie or Ruby(rabbits)
> Flora(ostrich)
> Ketchup(duck)
> Hazel (squirrel)
> Agnes (pig)
> 
> Can trade wishlist items or offer a few NMTs if need be  Please PM!



I’ll trade cube.


----------



## Shannon1

I have a plot open and I would really love to have Chrissy the peppy rabbit. please name a price!


----------



## rushtailed

Cory said:


> Looking for Whitney, Freya, Blanche, or Pheobe. Have ~20 NMT to trade for.


Hi I have Whitney in boxes!! 20 nmt sounds good to me!! If you have an open plot already ready respond to this w your discord pls


----------



## Cory

rushtailed said:


> Hi I have Whitney in boxes!! 20 nmt sounds good to me!! If you have an open plot already ready respond to this w your discord pls
> 
> I do not have an open plot today. Reneigh is moving out today. I will have one tomorrow


----------



## rushtailed

oh ok! so you don't TT?


----------



## Cory

rushtailed said:


> oh ok! so you don't TT?


No sorry


----------



## marmilady

looking for raymond and apollo
i have judy and kyle up for trade


----------



## That Fae

marmilady said:


> looking for raymond and apollo
> i have judy and kyle up for trade


I can get you Apollo for Judy!


I can even throw in some NMT.


----------



## ferbie

Looking for Diana! I can offer up to 1mil IGB, I have amiibos for Julian, Goldie, and Stitches, and I also have Dobie in my town I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## rushtailed

Cory said:


> No sorry


oh ok, never mind then; I hope you find her though!


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

i'm looking for audie and dom! willing to pay in NMT and bells, i also have tangy and zucker if you're interested!


----------



## Giga Man

CafeBrewster said:


> Looking for Audie, Marshal, Coco, Zucker, Dizzy or Fang! Can only afford 20 NMT’s but can pay in Bells (depending on the price) Would love to get them for free as I don’t have much but would love to know what people are looking for in return for any of these!!


@CafeBrewster https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/zucker-is-in-boxes.523452/ My offer for Zucker, if you're interested.


----------



## Radda

Looking for Roald! Hmu and we can work something out!


----------



## trypaphobian

Looking for Snake! Willing to offer up to 4 million IGB (In-game bells). DM me if interested. Thanks!

EDIT: Got Snake!


----------



## necronoia

going to have an open plot TOMORROW! looking for any of the following:

Bob, Punchy, Wolfgang, Flora, Ken, Muffy

Can pay NMT and/or IGB, also have some DIYs I can offer too. Please DM me if interested!! Thanks so much


----------



## Twinsouls1145

trypaphobian said:


> Looking for *Snake*! Willing to offer up to 4 million IGB (In-game bells). DM me if interested. Thanks!


im currently time travelling a couple villagers in and out but if when im done with that you still need snake i can get him with an amiibo card for you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



CafeBrewster said:


> Looking for Audie, Marshal, Coco, Zucker, Dizzy or Fang! Can only afford 20 NMT’s but can pay in Bells (depending on the price) Would love to get them for free as I don’t have much but would love to know what people are looking for in return for any of these!!


https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/marshal-is-in-boxes.523495/ im auctioning marshal here!


----------



## KLauro321

LF Ketchup

2M IGB
4 NMT

thank you!!


----------



## Aquichi

I am currently looking for Walker, Apollo, and Kid Cat. If you have em please let me know


----------



## Jokesie

aideeeight said:


> I’ll trade cube.



Ooh! Is he original? Didn't give him any gifts?


----------



## Santana

Looking for skye and dobie. Can offer NMT or IGB

Edit: Already found them!


----------



## Kaey

Looking for Bill ;-;


----------



## Minimasher

Looking for:
Marina, Zell, Wendy, Vesta, Jacob, Jeremiah, Celia
For trade:
Coco, Pekoe, Olaf, Diana


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

Found!
Willing to offer IGB (1mil+)  I'm very low on nook miles (

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Minimasher said:


> Looking for:
> Marina, Zell, Wendy, Vesta, Jacob, Jeremiah, Celia
> For trade:
> Coco, Pekoe, Olaf, Diana


I can offer you Vesta for coco, but she will be from an amiibo card


----------



## Calicoh

Found, thanks for reading


----------



## Ruthberry

Derpyliciousmiku said:


> Lf: Pietro!
> Willing to offer IGB (1mil+)  I'm very low on nook miles (
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> 
> I can offer you Vesta for coco, but she will be from an amiibo card


Hey my friend has Pietro in boxes tomorrow! Dm me!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

Ruthberry said:


> Hey my friend has Pietro in boxes tomorrow! Dm me!


someone already dm'd me about him! Good luck finding a buyer though )


----------



## planetgabby

Spongebob said:


> LF: Julian
> 
> Can pay in igb or nmt!


I have Julien up for trades/ sale!


----------



## wiesty

LF Felicity, Raymond, Merry, Rosie, Francine, and Judy.

Trading Merengue, Marina, Dobie, Del, Willow, Claus and Axel for either


----------



## planetgabby

HI! I'm Looking for Rosie, Raymond, Cherry, Kit Kat, Freya, Fauna, Audie, Stitches, and a few others.

I'll trade, igb, recipes, and/ or give any fruits you don't have


----------



## BluemsyGachas1

anyone want sylvia or juilian or t-bone? >.<, I dont rlly want them. its not free... im looking forward to have fauna, stiches, rosie, raymond, kit kat, cherry, apollo, audie, or freya! maybe some others but im looking more forward to them. Thank you! also pls sub to bluemsy gacha! <3


----------



## Fruitcup

I'm looking for Teddy!
I'm willing to pay 15NMTs for him


----------



## Phya

Looking for:
Stitches, Rosie, vivian, Raymond or Judy

I currently have Merengue in boxes if your interested in trading her
Also I onlt have 15 NM


----------



## electricswing

[CLOSED] I have Raymond in boxes!! I’m looking for NMT & IGB combo


----------



## Quinnsadingus

Hi! I have Pekoe in boxes if anyone wants her! Giving for free! Tips are appreciated but not required! Lmk!


----------



## SourDtakedown

Aquichi said:


> I am currently looking for Walker, Apollo, and Kid Cat. If you have em please let me know


Hey Apollo pinged me today to move out, what are you willing to trade for him? Im hoping to get NMTs


----------



## Miily

Looking for broccolo please!
Thank you for your help


----------



## Adai

EDIT: Hello! Found Ketchup, Sherb, And Goldie!
LF:  Flurry 
I'm willing to offer NMT! 


Mayor Miraland said:


> Looking for Chops, Colton, Lionel, Monique, Muffy, Olivia, Roscoe, and Vivian!
> 
> Offering TBT  PM me!


----------



## Potcha

I have Kyle at my campsite. I would appreciate some NMT for the trouble!


----------



## Rosch

EDIT: ...


----------



## Knviess

LF Bianca the white tiger. Can have 5 NMT


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku

LF: Sherb
Willing to pay ONLY in game bells (I'm low on nmts)


----------



## Cory

Looking for Freya, Phoebe, Blanche, or Whitney in that order. Have 30 NMT. Needs to be for tomorrow because I do not have an open plot today and I do not time travel.


----------



## Bunbii

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Hi guys I’m looking my dreamie Cheri. Lmk if anyone wants to make a trade!!


I have her in my town right now! She hasn't asked to move but I can TT her out if you'd like. You can have her for free.


----------



## 8orangespatulas

On the search for Kiki. Willing to trade nmts/bells or pm me for my villager list!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Bunbii said:


> I have her in my town right now! She hasn't asked to move but I can TT her out if you'd like. You can have her for free.


----------



## Benevollent Llama

Looking for Sherb! Can do 30 NMT for him.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Bunbii said:


> I have her in my town right now! She hasn't asked to move but I can TT her out if you'd like. You can have her for free.


Oh wow thank you!! I can try and move out huck, roscoe, or beardo If you want any of these lmk!


----------



## Bunbii

BellBrokeGirl said:


> Oh wow thank you!! I can try and move out huck, roscoe, or beardo If you want any of these lmk!


I'll PM you!


----------



## Lucky22

I have Marina and octavian for grabs!! They're not in boxes just yet ( i only got both today! Such luck with island hopping huh haha) mostly looking for nmts or these following villagers: lucky, stitches, katt, lolly, fang, or Apollo!


----------



## mayorsami

Looking for Daisy!!! I'm willing to either buy her for 10 NMT or trade either Peanut, Zucker, or Bruce for her!


----------



## seliph

if anyone's looking for gala dm me! she'll be in boxes tomorrow


----------



## littlewing

hello, i'm looking for sherb! can pay either IGB (2.26 mil) or NMT (50) or a combo.
would prefer to adopt before payment as i've been scammed before!


----------



## SoSu

I'm looking for Savannah! Thanks! Found her!


----------



## katieeee

ItsSarahxo said:


> I am! If you still have him


ahh im so sorry he just moved out


----------



## DoDoCrossing

Looking for Ankha in boxes! Any bells/gold/NMT price you offer. Urgent. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## rachel7d

Looking for Mira! I would need her within the next few hours if anyone has her thanks!


----------



## leiris

Timexturner said:


> LF: Raymond, Audie, Judy, Cyd, Megan, Sherb, Dom, Reniegh


I have Megan in boxes, if you're still looking for her! : )


----------



## BJN39

Please contact me if you have Coco moving out! Happy to discuss pricing if you’re looking for something.


----------



## linkyasha

Looking for Lobo! Moved him out to make room and now I need him back ;w;


----------



## cloud_fluff

DoDoCrossing said:


> Looking for Ankha in boxes! Any bells/gold/NMT price you offer. Urgent. Please let me know. Thanks!



If you have a plot right now you can have her for free


----------



## maefuwafuwa

*please help me hold a villager!!* *i will pay in NMT/bells/hybrids/TBT/gold!! *hello !! my very good friend @Divinityy is running a cycling thread, and in the midst of this, one of her favorite villagers, maddie, asked to move out  she is currently cycling lucky for someone, and to make it easier to cycle out lucky, she’s letting maddie go  if anyone is willing to hold her, PLEASE let either me or @Divinityy know ASAP!! it would be such a shame to see maddie leave when she is loved so much, thus i am offering various types of payment (name your price) to anyone who would be so kind to do this for her, and/or she can reserve a spot for you in her cycling queue! thank you very much, i hope at least one if you is nice enough to do this for someone who is helping others find their dreamies!! ❤


----------



## ridley346

I'm looking for tangy I have 10 nmt up to 1.5 million bells and can craft every cherry blossom item except the bonsai and wand if your i also have peanut up for trading interested please comment what you want


----------



## DoDoCrossing

cloud_fluff said:


> If you have a plot right now you can have her for free


Yes! I have a plot right now! That would be great! Thank you  very much!


----------



## Capeet

Lf: Fuchsia, Felicity, Rosie
Ft: Chief, Merengue, Kyle, Vivian
Might also trade any of the above for a smug villager. Dm me


----------



## arthuriumnook

Not sure if you’re still looking for bangle but she’s in my town! im hoping to get her in boxes soon and if you’re still looking by then you can have her free of charge 


dino said:


> looking for baabara, bangle and stu !
> can pay in NMT, IGB, item or DIY trades, or tbt ! thanks so much


----------



## sighconic

ShanniceAcnl said:


> hi! have you found him?


yes I have!! thank u!


----------



## DarkestofDawns

matt said:


> I'm looking for any kind of sheep, I have Boris in boxes today so can trade that or IGB or 2 NMT



Hi! I have willow! Lmk if you want her!



	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

*LOOKING FOR DIANA 

Discord me: DarkestofDawns#8473*


----------



## arthuriumnook

Im still looking for Diana! i can offer some spare diys, bells, materials, or a few nmt 
EDIT: found her


----------



## CrankyPirate

LF: Ribbot. Willing to give 10 NMT


----------



## maefuwafuwa

LF: moe !! FT: nmt, hybrids if you want !! i don’t currently have a plot open but if anyone has moe, i would love to take him in, willing to tt to get a plot open !! i know he’s not super popular but i love him


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys I have Chief in boxes and I need him gone soon!


----------



## Mooglet

I’m still looking for Sherb! I can trade Marshal, Beau, Cherry, Rolf or Tutu!


----------



## Holski

CrankyPirate said:


> LF: Ribbot. Willing to give 10 NMT


Someone is giving him away on the main page for the next 20 mins!


----------



## lovecore

Still looking for Hopkins or Genji! ^^ Offering NMT, pls tell me how much you'd like! I can also offer up to 900k bells!


----------



## Rosch

Looking for *Rudy *or *Punchy*.

I can only trade for IGB since I've ran out of tickets searching for them... Spent 100+ tickets and met 100+ campers (and I kept track). Still, neither of them showed up.


----------



## staticistic1114

LF - snake and agent s


----------



## Dasimei

Looking for Yuka and Clay at the moment! Can trade extremely limited amounts of nmt and igb but I will draw any amount of artwork for my dreamies!!!


Spoiler: Preview of my Artwork


----------



## Campy

I'm looking for *Sydney*! She's been with me since the gamecube version. If anyone has her moving out today, please DM me so I get a notification on my phone!


----------



## InkFox

Dasimei said:


> Looking for any of the dreamies in my signature! Can trade extremely limited amounts of nmt and igb but I will draw any amount of artwork for my dreamies!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Preview of my Artwork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250077View attachment 250078


We can't see your signature on the mobile version of TBT, you might want to name them in your message for more visibility. 
--

Ed is leaving my Island today, anyone wants him ? He's a surprisingly nice horse, easy to warm up to, I'm kinda sad he's leaving now so I wish he could at least find a new place to live.


----------



## Dasimei

InkFox said:


> We can't see your signature on the mobile version of TBT, you might want to name them in your message for more visibility.


Thank you!


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Sendon said:


> I just picked her up on an island, would be willing to trade





Adai said:


> Hello! Found Ketchup!
> LF: Goldie and Sherb!
> I'm willing to offer NMT for either
> Villagers FT: Bubbles, Skye(Villager Depending), Patty, Colton (by cycling)
> If you're still looking for Colton he just asked me to move and im giving him away



I recently found Colton, but I'm always looking for the villagers that aren't ticked in my signature


----------



## JellyBeans

if anybody is looking for/knows somebody who's looking for *Rex* he's moving out!


----------



## MakarGenauso

I have Pompom and Cleo in boxes today if anyone is looking.


----------



## lilyc0ve

Hi! 

I’m looking for Kiki - my last dreamie! 
I can offer 80 NMT


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Looking for sherb can offer 40 NMT and some bells or ketchup and some bells


----------



## HikkiFan7

LF: Genji, Skye or Wolfgang FT: 2,000,000 bells or 25 NMT


----------



## Morgankaiz

I have boots in boxes in case anybody wants him. I’m sellin for bells or nook miles tickets


----------



## cynicalCrows

Looking for Pashmina - I have a free plot! I can offer NMT, IGB, and Julian if anyone would like him ^^


----------



## Peeekaboo

I'm looking for Tiffany!


----------



## trea

Still looking for Jay & Joey <3 Please send me a message if you have one moving out!


----------



## Star Crossing

Looking for Daisy! I can trade NMT, IGB, or Apple, who is moving out today  please pm me!


----------



## KnightOfTigers

LF : Francine, Ankha and Baabara
FT : In-Game Bells
Feel free to DM me if you're interested!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Luca said:


> LF: Muffy & Blanche
> 
> Can pay with TBT when it's back online


I have Blanche

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Kurashiki said:


> LF Julian, Scoot, Mint and Olivia - Julian is my top priority rn as I’d like him for my 10th move in! Offering nmt and tbt (when it comes back). Also have hybrid hyacinths, pansies, cosmos.


I have both Julian and Scoot


----------



## Sou

I'm looking for Kyle or Lucky! Kyle is definitely preferred! I'm offering 100k bells and can get more if wanted ^^


----------



## rawpbjsamich

HikkiFan7 said:


> LF: Genji, Skye or Wolfgang FT: 2,000,000 bells or 25 NMT


I can pack up Skye


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Raymond, I have open plot. Cannot offer his absurd usual price of nmt, I do have lots of blue windflowers and some pink ones.


----------



## shushi

Hello! Goose is will be in boxes soon! Does anyone want him? I have given him some clothes(mostly those shape glasses)/furniture(podium) though..

Edit: he's taken now!


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares

Looking for Audie! Let me know what you’re looking for in return if you have her


----------



## LunarMako

Looking for Cyd or Iggly right now!


----------



## Neeva

I'm looking for Coco, Molly or Melba! I can trade Marshal, Flurry or Bonbon.


----------



## zammey12

Neeva said:


> I'm looking for Coco, Molly or Melba! I can trade Marshal, Flurry or Bonbon.


Molly is available on my island now, 10 NMT is the current high bid.


----------



## sighconic

Neeva said:


> I'm looking for Coco, Molly or Melba! I can trade Marshal, Flurry or Bonbon.


melba is available! no purchase necessary, tho if you have the cutting board DIY or some extra bells I wouldn't say no! i just want her to go to a good home


----------



## Fizzii

CamJam said:


> LF:
> Anhka
> Audie
> Ketchup
> Pashmina
> Dotty
> Merengue





addiebear said:


> Hey! I'm looking for Yuka, Olivia, Annalise, Cookie, Skye, Lily, Chrissy, Judy, Pekoe, Merengue, and Diana





Matangi said:


> looking for pietro, merengue, or cookie!
> 
> can offer NMTs



Hi! I have merengue in boxes right now! Find my auction here!




__





						Auction - Merengue is in boxes! [closed]
					

Our lil strawberry shortcake babe is in boxes! She's completely original. No amiibo used.  I'm landscaping and time travelling a lot so the auction will only last 2 hours! (7pm GMT+1)  starting bid = 6 NMT buyout = 25 NMT  min bid increments of 3NMT 1NMT = 250,000 bells (will take either)...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## littlewing

luckytrait said:


> hello, i'm looking for sherb! can pay either IGB (2.26 mil) or NMT (50) or a combo.
> would prefer to adopt before payment as i've been scammed before!


still looking for sherb! can up the NMT count to 60!

edit: i have now adopted sherb!!! i can die happy now


----------



## planetgabby

electricswing said:


> I have Raymond in boxes!! I’m looking for NMT & IGB combo


I'll give 4 nmt and 50,000 bells!


----------



## Spends

LF Coco and Audie.
Fair prices please.


----------



## WillPow3red

Hello friends!

I'm looking for Ricky or Static, I don't have much but I'd really like for a chance for one of them to be on my island, they are dreamies of mine. Thank you in advance for your time! I do have an open plot for them.


----------



## Lokidoki

LF: Judy or Raymond. Dm if you they ping to leave~

Offer: Julian or Lucky. -Originals-


----------



## Mephala

Looking for Annalisa! Don't have many NMTs so if any kind soul happens to be getting rid of her and doesn't mind sharing since she isn't uber popular, I'd be super grateful. ):


----------



## marea

Still looking for Curt! I can offer any type of currency you like. I need him to be original, though it is okay if he has a new catchphrase.


----------



## Eirrinn

Looking for Apollo still, you haven no idea how many NMT I’ve wasted trying to find this dude sjskwibcjdnd


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Looking for Roscoe, Muffy, Tiffany, or Piper!

I can offer IGB or TBT


----------



## tonkuri

lf genji, pekoe, chrissy, judy, or most wolves (especially freya)! it might take me a while to gather the nmt for the more expensive ones, i can also pay in bells


----------



## jsh_

Mokuba94 said:


> LF: Sherb
> I can offer 100 NMT


I have Sherb and can get him in boxes today


----------



## sigh

anyone looking for muffy? have her in boxes


----------



## Eirrinn

Spends said:


> LF Coco, Bunnie and Audie.
> Fair prices please.


Hello I’m selling Audie if you want to make an offer?


----------



## theindiegay

nvm


----------



## cherrybasil

Fryevia said:


> LF *Keaton*
> Can offer NMT & IGB


r u still looking for him, he's not in boxes but he can be!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Tangy, Lolly, Bob or Marina and Octavian.

I'll trade: Julian, Roscoe, Beau, Scoot and Blanche


----------



## Danya

Done


----------



## dragami

Looking for *Knox* the cranky chicken!


----------



## Fryevia

cherrybasil said:


> r u still looking for him, he's not in boxes but he can be!


Not anymore. Got his amiibo! Thank you tho


----------



## ghostsjogging

Hey all! 
I have a few villagers I am looking to give up. Mainly: Lobo, Skye, Monty. 
If you want one of them, just DM! 
bells, nmt, mats, or villagers: stitches or flora, are all appreciated trade/payment. 
I wanna help people get their dream villagers, so I'm not terribly picky on payment. 
Good luck getting your dreamies~!


----------



## cafelatte

LF Leonardo or Sherb~


----------



## Shannon1

Looking for Chrissy! Julian is moving out so if you want him I can trade him for her!


----------



## Dobby

Looking for Cranston! I dont have much to offer I just started a week ago but I can give 100,000 bells and a few star fragments. Thanks!


----------



## Durpanda

Looking for any of these!
Pinky
Chester
Ankha

I know Ankha's a long shot but hoping i can find the other two!


----------



## camzgar

Looking for Julia! Giving away Bettina!


----------



## Yukiii00

Hi! I'm looking for Dom please, I have a plot ready to move in.
Willing to pay NMTs or bells


----------



## crabparty

looking for raddle!!!! also dom, sylvana, and vivian! only got a few nmts but can offer stuff like star frags, stacks of cherry blossom petals, and gold nuggets


----------



## BetsySundrop

Looking for Boots! Let me know what you'd like in return...


----------



## MochiACNL

I have Gala in boxes. If anyone is interested lmk!


----------



## mayorsophiel

I'm looking for original fang, apollo, or chief
I can offer 50 NMT  or Audie who I currently have in boxes 

was able to find someone to trade with thanks!


----------



## rinny02

LF :
Aurora
lolly
merry
olivia
Tangy
Whitney

Lopez is moving out and will be in boxes tomorrow, so looking for any of the villagers listed above.

Will pay in NMT, feel free to DM your offers on any of the villagers


----------



## Delphine

Looking for:
- Bill
- Chief
- Dotty

Can offer IG bells, TBT bells, NMT, Audie or Genji

Thank you! c:


----------



## Nodo

Looking for Avery. I'm brand new here ;-;

Edit: also looking for Cherry and Tasha


----------



## Timexturner

leiris said:


> I have Megan in boxes, if you're still looking for her! : )



I would need to have someone in boxes.. which I don’t have


----------



## Lil_b

LF: Raymond. Can do 500 NMT +  a few million bells if needed 

My bf had the highest bid on an auction and the auctioneer extremely unfairly gave it to someone else with a lower bid (truly will never understand why). I know he usually goes for more but this is all we have right now. Would be a big help. Plot open and ready. Fee free to DM me if you can! Thanks!


----------



## Lauryn

Looking for kiki
Can trade current villagers in my town:
Lobo, fang, Francine, merengue

or if interested I have many amiibo such as:
Marshal, Julian, stitches, fauna, Skye etc


----------



## Straitnine19

Limberg is moving if anyone wants the cranky mouse. I know he doesnt look that cute but he has been great and i would love for him to have a home. 

Im not looking for anything in return and i can even offer some hybrids along with him


----------



## taylorae

mayorsophiel said:


> I'm looking for original fang, apollo, or chief
> I can offer 50 NMT  or Audie who I currently have in boxes


i don’t have the villagers you’d like but i can offer book miles tickets for audie!!


----------



## zenni

Looking for Sherb, Dom, Walt!!!


----------



## Megaroni

Minimasher said:


> Looking for:
> Marina, Zell, Wendy, Vesta, Jacob, Jeremiah, Celia
> For trade:
> Coco, Pekoe, Olaf, Diana


Hello, I've got Jacob in boxes today. Let me know if you want him! Just joined this forum today so I could find someone who wanted him haha


----------



## mayorsophiel

taylorae said:


> i don’t have the villagers you’d like but i can offer book miles tickets for audie!!


Hi, I no longer have Audie available but thanks


----------



## Jared:3

mayorsophiel said:


> Hi, I no longer have Audie available but thanks


Funny that you offered me Audie for chief because I just found her on an island lol!


----------



## RadDog

Looking for Lucky.


----------



## mayorsophiel

Jared:3 said:


> Funny that you offered me Audie for chief because I just found her on an island lol!


I wish you luck on  your island trips!


----------



## zuckergang

Looking for Walt, Molly, Marshal, Lolly, and Roald. Can offer Tangy or Skye, and I have Octavian in boxes today.


----------



## NeptuneTM

LF stitches!

no NMT but I can offer a fair amount of IGB


----------



## trypaphobian

Looking for Tom, Marina, or Phoebe. Willing to offer up to 4 million IGB (In-game bells) for either of them. DM me if interested. Thanks!

EDIT: Got Marina! Now just looking for Tom and Phoebe.

EDIT 2: Got Phoebe! Now just looking for Tom.

EDIT 3: Got Tom. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## qwyzxv7

posting this here for anyone looking for *dom* i have him in my town and can time skip to naturally let him leave


----------



## fawnpi

Looking for Whitney ! I can offer around 4 million in-game bells. Can add more if needed.


----------



## foxehtrot28

Gonna have an open plot Thursday the 30th 
I don’t have very many nook mile tickets but I am definitely looking for Erik, Beau, or Bruce


----------



## Lokidoki

I have an empty plot, mostly looking for Snooty villagers, *Judy, *Pancetti*, *Diana*, *Bree*, *Blaire* or *Gwen*. Chadder*?
If Judy or Chadder please originals <3
Plz dm ^w^


----------



## victoriae350

Looking for Raymond. I can pay NMT, but I don't have as many as people generally ask for! I'm willing to part with them (81 tickets in total!) I also have several villagers I don't want: Filbert, Genji, Francine and Shari, but if you want one of them, I'd like to keep some tickets so I can find a new villager!


----------



## Noodledoods

Looking for Lolly! I've got Fauna and Sprinkle in my island, and I can scan Marshal, Merengue, Bam and Felicity. I can also pay with (a few) TBT and IGB. Please message me if you have an offer!


----------



## ChaseAK

Looking for Punchy, I am making an all cat island and the only one I am missing that I desperately want is punchy. I don't have much to give but I will give some gold ore and furniture if it helps.


----------



## Katattacc

LF Punhcy and Lolly!
FT Zucker, Pietro, NMT and Bells!


----------



## Aquichi

electricswing said:


> I have Raymond in boxes!! I’m looking for NMT & IGB combo


is it still open?


----------



## KSI CUTEROXY

Lf skye, is she able to move into the first 3 houses you get or do I have to get farther?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



ghostsjogging said:


> Hey all!
> I have a few villagers I am looking to give up. Mainly: Lobo, Skye, Monty.
> If you want one of them, just DM!
> bells, nmt, mats, or villagers: stitches or flora, are all appreciated trade/payment.
> I wanna help people get their dream villagers, so I'm not terribly picky on payment.
> Good luck getting your dreamies~!


I am looking for skye, what do you want for her?


----------



## cynicalCrows

Looking for Pashmina! I can offer IGB and NMT and I also have some hybrids, and I have an open plot ^^


----------



## rse

i have an open plot tmrrow and i would love if anyones got marcel walker or benjamin on their islands !!!!! i have up to 10 nmt for them!!!


----------



## Aquichi

I am looking for Roald and Erik. If anyone has them please let me know.


----------



## leromano11

Desperately looking for Cyrano!


----------



## ayla<3

linglongpingpong said:


> posting this here for anyone looking for *dom* i have him in my town and can time skip to naturally let him leave


do u still have dom,,,


----------



## qwyzxv7

yes im working right now to cycle out villagers


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Raymond, I have a spot open. Can’t offer much nmt.


----------



## skylucario

lf punchy, my last dreamie that no one’s saving for me...i’m broke tho i only have 14 nmts


----------



## Rosch

EDIT: Marshal has been taken.


----------



## Kaey

Looking for my boy Bill ;-;


----------



## Blueskyy

I have a post for Fang. Looking for IGB offers. Message if interested 

Edit:  Fang is taken but I occasionally cycle in the selling section


----------



## LuvDolphin

LF: Raymond 

FT: I have ALL villager amiibos.
I can give you as many characters as you want!


----------



## Grimlock

LF: Fang

FT: 10 NMT


----------



## sigh

lf raymond, i wanna die


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

i'm looking for fang—he's the last of my 9 dreamies i need! i only have about 23 NMT, but i can throw in IGB if needed! i want him so bad


----------



## Alec_Astria

I'm desperately looking for Judy.  I'll happily give away all of my IGB, Gold Nuggets, and NMT to invite her to my island.


----------



## MadamePancake

Looking for Pietro!

Can offer bells or hybrids


----------



## lovedeterrence

LF: Judy

Willing to pay in NMT, bells, also open to a villager swap. I spent a lot of my NMT searching for her but please let me know what you might want!


----------



## Classygirl

Looking for Audie the new wolf..

Have full amibo collection can help if you need a villager that has a card after Audie is adopted into tenth spot. To realize this may take a day or two after I get her in because of the 3 days of campsite and kick out day and the amount of time traveling that needs to happen but I would think I could do it next day if that's necessary if you happen to have her already I am not going to play until I can pick her up in that spot I can't move forward or I may get a random in that plot but after I move her in I am willing to use the amiibo to kick out Diva or Willow or if you happen to want one of those two that would work well as well thank you so much community.


----------



## Sibero78

Hi! I’m looking for Tybalt, Molly or Tia ! Please PM me if you have any of these villagers in boxes  
Thank you!


----------



## Yuffe

Looking for Erik! If you have him please lmk!


----------



## Danya

Am looking for Gladys.
Can offer bells & 5 nmt as well as star fragments or sakura items.


----------



## himemiya

hi everyone, im looking for Reneigh to fill my uchi slot!! i can offer NMT, IGB, or a villager you want - i have a bunch of popular amiibos so let me know what you're looking for! thanks ♡


----------



## Alotoaxolotls

Looking for Ketchup or Tia.  The last two villagers I need for my food themed island.  : )


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Is anyone looking for Whitney or Cherry? I have both, looking to trade for nmt or bells. Message me for more info.


----------



## immyshine

Hi I’m looking for sherb I’ll pay anything


----------



## Classygirl

If anyone looking for Willow the snooty sheep or Diva the uchi frog they will be out this by end of week after I find Audie. I spent 50,000 nook miles island hoping for her so can't trade those didn't find her have approx 100,000 bells only but do have all amibos made for New leaf card and figurine to swap after she takes open spot. But heads up in case Willow or Diva is being sought I know everyone has thier own favorites and Willow is lovely I'd love to see her adopted I opted to keep Fruta and Curlos as my two sheep in town no room for my sassy but kind yellow snooty sheep friend Willow. Must wait until I move in Audie though *fingers crossed and searching for someone lucky enough to have and not have need of her* Also after Audie searching Sherb will trade Beau for him. Then will have final Dreamies never been a peppy wolf and I let precious Maddie go thinking that only peppies would have to be on the island if I had all other personalities but that did not happen ...


----------



## sheepyton

Looking for: Vesta or Stella, Dotty, Lolly.


----------



## Cavalish

Looking for Chevre, Sprinkles, Kabuki or Beau. Happy to pay in bells!


----------



## kukotte

I have a plot available. I’m looking for Goldie, Butch, Bud, Vesta, O’hare, Raymond. I’ll tip the low tier generously.


----------



## michealsmells

Looking for: Diana for a friend!!

Said friend has a space open in their town in two days! Ask for details on payment!


----------



## Reid_Reid

LF Jay! Im willing to pay 5 NMT for him! I have a plot of land ready for him too.


----------



## Miily

Looking for broccolo please, thanks!


----------



## MissiNy

Looking for Curt.. My only dreamie


----------



## Orieii

rawpbjsamich said:


> LF: Tangy, Lolly, Bob or Marina and Octavian.
> 
> I'll trade: Julian, Roscoe, Beau, Scoot and Blanche


Were you still looking for Marina? I can trade for Julian


----------



## crim.

i have chevre in boxes today if anyone wants her!

also i’m looking for:
Jacques
Sparro
Spike
Curt
Drago
Octavian
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
bob
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## Shiftynifty

LF Julian, will do NMT


----------



## Alotoaxolotls

Does anybody have Chadder?  The mouse is underappreciated.


----------



## CrestFallen

looking for:
Lolly (10NMT)
Merengue (15-20NMT)
Anabelle (8NMT)
Antonio (5NMT)
Lily (8NMT)

please dm me if you have any of them available!


----------



## crim.

nvm


----------



## bricoleling

I'm looking for Dobie and Freya please!


----------



## J-Q-Line

immyshine said:


> Hi I’m looking for sherb I’ll pay anything



 whats your limit? DM me.


----------



## Beccaaa

Hey guys! Im looking to see if anyone happens to have Maddie! My friend would really love to have her. Shes not really a popular villager so im not sure on pricing but if anyone is willing to give her away that'd be great!! (although we can negotiate on pricing as well!)


----------



## BunnyTears

LF these guys here

(Broccolo, Butch, Freya, Kyle, Midge, Shep)
willing to pay igb!


----------



## Zalairi

Anyone selling kyle i want him


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

I'm looking for:
Mitzi (priority)
Bam
Bones
Rolf
Or any of the snooty wolves

I can offer:
Marshal
Fauna
Or 500k bells
(Marshal or Fauna are not yet in boxes, I also don't have a plot available right now)


Please let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## Capeet

Lf fuchsia, felicity, rosie, frita
Will trade Merengue, Kyle or Vivian for any of them.


----------



## KnightOfTigers

LF : Ankha and Baabara
Can trade IGB, as well as Opal and Monty. Feel free to DM me!


----------



## Cadbberry

BunnyTears said:


> LF these guys here
> 
> (Broccolo, Butch, Freya, Kyle, Midge, Shep)
> willing to pay igb!


I have shep in boxes right now if you are interested


----------



## Zalairi

Looking for kyle will pay 300,000 bells


----------



## mayorsam17

Looking for Papi, Fang, or Genji!


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Mira !!! Have NMT


----------



## Vadim

Looking for Ankha, Lucky or Hopper!


----------



## Ozoi

LF Marshal or Tasha
DM ME


----------



## Nezzy

Hi everyone! I am looking for Tangy!


----------



## stargurg

LF: kabuki, tutu, dobie
please name price! :c


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Looking for my last three dreamies, Muffy, Piper, & Tiffany!

Can pay in IGB or TBT


----------



## Danya

Elmer is in boxes, does anybody want him for some bells or nmt?

Still looking for Gladys


----------



## Iseedrunkpeople

Looking for Tammy. She is one of my starting villagers and i want to give her a house thats suited to her personality, if anyone has her I’d be willing to trade or to at least hold her if anyone has an extra plot tysm


----------



## Cheesport_unlimited

Looking For Paolo, will pay in Bells or NMT


----------



## Athros

Looking for Sherb. Can offer IGB/NMT/whatever


----------



## Eirrinn

Wasted another handful of tickets trying to get Apollo I am SUFFERING
still looking for someone to sell him I can offer 25 NMT ;;;;


----------



## immyshine

I’m looking for Rosie , June or marshal

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

Can pay in IGB or nmt just name you’re price


----------



## Shinigamii

Looking for Sherb feel free to dm me c:
Offering 100 NMT


----------



## mermaidshelf

[updated version posted]


----------



## blak3

Looking for *Willow*, original clothes preferred! can trade you Vivian or pay 10NMT! <3


----------



## AquaMarie

I'm looking for *Bones* and* Sally* if anyone has them!


----------



## Dustbird

LF: RIBBOT!!


----------



## Iris_T

As everyone and their mother I'm looking for *Raymond* (aka Mr. popular cat) xD

I can offer tickets, bells, hybrids or furniture, sadly not much compared with the crazy prices I've seen, so I'm pretty much hoping for a miracle (either here or my campsite/random island)


----------



## ThePhantom

Looking for Pierce! Willing to trade bells or NMTs! I have a spot open that I need to fill today


----------



## And

I'm looking for Ankha. I have NMTs for trade


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
sparro
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
bob
boone
buck (in a few days, i just ordered his card)
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)

or if you would like any of my amiibo villagers, even if you don’t have what i am looking for, message me!


----------



## immyshine

Still looking for Marshal


----------



## virtualpet

Right now primarily looking for *Lucky*, *Raddle*, and *Coco*. 

If you have them in boxes please name your price!


----------



## Megaroni

zenni said:


> Looking for Sherb, Dom, Walt!!!


Do you still need Walt? He recently asked to leave on my island.


----------



## Alec_Astria

Still desperately looking for Judy as of now.   I have free space open, and I really want to invite her to my island!  If anyone is kind enough to send her to my town, please message me. Thing is, I'm on my 11th day of playing this game, so I don't have much to offer.  Still, I'm more than happy to offer up ALL of my in-game Bells, AND every single NMT as well!


----------



## zenni

megantron said:


> Do you still need Walt? He recently asked to leave on my island.


:'( sadly I don't have an open plot today. Thank you for offering though! I think there are other people who want him so please make someone else's day happy :')


----------



## KSI CUTEROXY

I am looking for any wolf other than skye, I dont have much to offer. Thanks


----------



## Itadakii

<edited>


----------



## LaurenAnisa

Mayor Miraland said:


> Looking for Roscoe, Muffy, Tiffany, or Piper!
> 
> I can offer IGB or TBT


Are you still looking for Roscoe?


----------



## BunnyTears

Cadbberry said:


> I have shep in boxes right now if you are interested


hi!! is shep still in boxes? c:

edit: aaa i saw that you voided him!! that’s okay, thank you so much for offering anyway <3


----------



## Mayor Miraland

LaurenAnisa said:


> Are you still looking for Roscoe?



I managed to get roscoe yesterday but ty for offering ^^
I'm still looking for the others :3


----------



## BunnyTears

Still looking for Broccolo, Kyle, Butch, Freya, or Shep!


----------



## thebestCarrie

Edit: I got Fauna!


----------



## telluric

Found!


----------



## Ashbury

LF: *Tylbalt*


----------



## Lokidoki

Looking for Chadder, Coco, Sherb, Judy or Raymond to fill an empty plot tomorrow~ Originals preferred~


----------



## mayorsam17

Still hoping to find Papi or Genji!


----------



## punbun

Found!


----------



## thebigstink

looking for hazel!!!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for vivian, static, or skye


----------



## Blueskyy

Lookin for miss Judy Booty like half the people on here


----------



## maddielk

Looking for raymond or marshal!

i’ll pay in bells, nmt, or gold nuggets!


----------



## pochacco

looking for bluebear <3


----------



## Leoniex

Looking for Kiki!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Marina
       Octavian
       Lolly
       Bob
       Tangy
FT: NMT
       Roscoe
       Cherry
       Pate
       Moe
       Coach
       Blanche
       Bells


----------



## tysonboy

Looking for Ellie!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Have a judy auction going until around 5pm EST once I’m wrapped up with work! 




__





						Auction - Judy wants to move to YOUR island! HB 150 NMT
					

Goood afternoon BellTree. Judy the pastel bear has decided she wants to move on to new things.  She is completely originally only ever given fruit, found her on a mystery island some time ago.  No amiibos involved in her move and I can provide screenshots if needed I just need to upload them and...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Quilava

Looking for Moe, flexible on what you want to receive in return~


----------



## Cerion

Looking for Diana!


----------



## lonelyplushtrap

Does anyone have Roald up for trade? He's really the only villager I want at the moment.


----------



## Mookie

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Looking for vivian, static, or skye


I can move Static out.  Just looking for bells.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Who Wants Zucker, HES in boxes NOW on my island, so if you want him pm me


----------



## demondays

I'm LF Katt the uchi cat! Anyone have her?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Zucker is only on my island for a few more hours pm me


----------



## sakmak

LF Judy and Raymond(i guess like everyone else)


----------



## lonelyplushtrap

Looking for our lord and savior roald. does anyone have him?


----------



## Starstuff

Looking for Ribbot!! Please help me get my last dream resident


----------



## tysonboy

OreoTerror said:


> LF: Erik, Beau, June, Shep, Apollo, Blaire, Marshal or Maple! Can trade TBT.


Still looking for Shep? I have him and he wants to move


----------



## EpicDoodle

looking for dobie :') can offer nmt and/or igb
I don't currently have a plot open, but will tt if need be!


----------



## Audrey Marie

I'm looking for Dobie or Lolly! (or both hehe) I have 7 million igb and a few nmt, or I can trade for the following villagers: Goldie, Julian, Freya, Graham, Cookie, or Apple! ( I have a bunch of other amibo cards of a little less popular villagers, so feel free to ask!)


----------



## Venn

I'm looking for Julia right now and have a plot available. If you have her in boxes, please let me know


----------



## Rindeseyu

I am LF Tiffany or Filbert!

I have Ankha to trade!


----------



## Potcha

I have Marina in boxes if anyone is looking for her. Looking for NMT


----------



## Audrey Marie

Ansel said:


> I'm looking for Julia right now and have a plot available. If you have her in boxes, please let me know


i have julia  she isn't in boxes rn but i can tt to get her out! (not sure if the amibo glitch is fixed) do you have any villagers to trade or if not just like 1 or 2 nmt would be good


----------



## twisty

I will have Flora in boxes tomorrow! I'd love to trade for Dobie, Vivian, Sylvana, Cole, Teddy, Kiki, or Ruby! If no trades are available, I'll have a sales thread up for her tomorrow.  ☺


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I have Zucker in boxes trading for igm and NMT


----------



## Franklin2

LF any of the following: Audie, Beardo, Eugene, Freya, Merengue, Octavian, Ribbot, Raymond, Sprocket, Static, Sterling, Sylvia, Vladimir, Walt

4M IGB and/or a few NMT/star fragments/gold available


----------



## Blueskyy

Coco is in boxes in the selling thread if anyone wants her!


----------



## ferbie

Looking for Merry! Can offer Amelia, Julian, or Goldie, IGB or real life art!!!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Is anyone looking for Zucker?


----------



## Venn

Audrey Marie said:


> i have julia  she isn't in boxes rn but i can tt to get her out! (not sure if the amibo glitch is fixed) do you have any villagers to trade or if not just like 1 or 2 nmt would be good



I don't have have any villagers for trade at the moment as I don't tt so I wouldn't be able to get someone in boxes for a while. I would definitely love to offer a couple NMT for her though!


----------



## tysonboy

I am looking to pay through bells or NM (or whatever else) for Ellie or Margie!


----------



## Audrey Marie

Ansel said:


> I don't have have any villagers for trade at the moment as I don't tt so I wouldn't be able to get someone in boxes for a while. I would definitely love to offer a couple NMT for her though!


ok! if its ok, i can get her to you tomorrow as i am farely busy tonight. if you really want her tonight, i can try my best ahah


----------



## Venn

Audrey Marie said:


> ok! if its ok, i can get her to you tomorrow as i am farely busy tonight. if you really want her tonight, i can try my best ahah



I think I need her to move in tonight since if I don't, someone will randomly move in tomorrow? Thanks anyways. I wouldn't want to bother you if you're busy tonight as well.


----------



## Audrey Marie

Ansel said:


> I think I need her to move in tonight since if I don't, someone will randomly move in tomorrow? Thanks anyways. I wouldn't want to bother you if you're busy tonight as well.


ok! i understand as you dont want someone random (  like a gorilla hahaha) i will let you know when i have her in boxes over pm


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Zucker is in boxes but will be leaving in a couple of hours so lease message asap


----------



## eggiecrossing

mayorsam17 said:


> Still hoping to find Papi or Genji!


I have Genji in boxes! Looking for NMT!


----------



## Gingersnap

Looking for Kyle! I can offer NMT for him.


----------



## TheJokerWolf

LF: Fang
Anyone have him moving out? I have a plot available but I’m pretty sure by tomorrow it will be filled by a random villager :/

edit: He has be found! Thank you c:


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Trading Zucker for IGB and NMT anyone interested (he will be leaving a couple of hours)


----------



## marmilady

LF: Raymond
FT: Marshal


----------



## Bluebellie

I thought I would post here because, why not?

Looking for Raymond (like everyone)
Can offer all the TBT I have


----------



## samsquared

LF:* any cranky wolf villager, *ankha (she's my priority dreamie atm)
i have nmt! i have igb- though i won't pay over 1mil. i have an empty plot TODAY! i'd love to add a villager that i want to keep around for a long time


----------



## shdets

Looking for Ribbot. Have flora in boxes


----------



## Xeleron

Looking for Phoebe, Avery, and  Frank. (Empty plot available)


----------



## GarudaRamuda

Going to have an open plot tomorrow, looking for Katt, Bree, or a cranky (some exceptions).


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m offering Zucker for IGB or NMT anyone interested pm me


----------



## Katattacc

Still LF Punchy, Lolly
FT Zucker, Pietro, NMT and bells!


----------



## Bramblestein

I'm looking for Drago, I can trade Nook Miles Tickets or Bells. Please PM me.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

@Franklin I have Beardo in boxes!


----------



## OtakuDEV

IM currently looking for Marina the Octopus


----------



## Alastorus

Guys Im looking for merengue, marshall, raymond or eugene, im offering 500k bells (it's all I have), I could also offer free lifetime entry whenever im online on my isle, its on the south hemisphere, this is my first post on the forum, pls any good soul can or is willing to help me I thank in advance.


----------



## Dinokookie

i am currently looking for roald. i am trying to trade coco for him but i can also do nmts!


----------



## Lokidoki

looking for Sherb, Judy, Chadder, Raymond or Coco :3 -have empty plot. [Originals?]
...i fear the random potential fuglies lol

Can offer Marina, Lucky, Ava-if you like chickens~ Marina/Lucky full originals.


----------



## raqball

shdets said:


> Looking for Ribbot. Have flora in boxes


I am going to amiibo Sprocket in to take Ribbot's place on Monday probably.. I have both their amiibo cards so if I don't like Sprocket, I'll just amiibo Ribbot back in....

My point is that if you still want Ribbot then he will be available on Monday (maybe this Saturday if I have time)... I would need him adopted ASAP when I send the PM to you saying he is ready...

He will be absolutely and 100% free...

Let me know...


----------



## arosefall

I have Sydney in boxes!! 5 nmt or best offer


----------



## angeling

Looking for *Julian*.
I'll have one plot open tomorrow due to a villager moving.
I just started so I don't have much to trade ;;;


----------



## arosefall

Lf: Gala, Mitzi or Tangy!


----------



## shdets

raqball said:


> I am going to amiibo Sprocket in to take Ribbot's place on Monday probably.. I have both their amiibo cards so if I don't like Sprocket, I'll just amiibo Ribbot back in....
> 
> My point is that if you still want Ribbot then he will be available on Monday (maybe this Saturday if I have time)... I would need him adopted ASAP when I send the PM to you saying he is ready...
> 
> He will be absolutely and 100% free...
> 
> Let me know...



thank you! Ive always wanted Ribbot. I’ll try to respond quickly if I have a plot open or not since I tt often. No worries if you’re on a time crunch


----------



## immyshine

Looking to buy pietro or flurry TODAY PLEASE DM ME


----------



## banana14

Looking for bill!

Will give nmt


----------



## bricoleling

Looking for Dobie :<


----------



## raqball

shdets said:


> thank you! Ive always wanted Ribbot. I’ll try to respond quickly if I have a plot open or not since I tt often. No worries if you’re on a time crunch


Sounds good. I give you a few hour notice and will PM you so we can keep the thread clear.. Might be Saturday but probably Monday...

You'll LOVE Ribbot... I am only temp replacing him with Sprocket becuase I was to see how Sprocket is but I am sure within a few days I'll amiibo Ribbot back in and I love that crazzy little robot frog...


----------



## Mr_Persona

Looking for Maddie and Stitches for my sister. Offering TBT and that's it. Let me know the price and my sister is thinking to trade Tammy or Clay for Maddie if possible.


----------



## thejewster

Looking for Scoot, Bill or Drake (preferably Scoot!) Willing to trade some rare fish (I have a blue marlin and golden trout), fossils, or star fragments (including Taurus fragments)!


----------



## Ichiban

looking for Tangy, trading Rosie


----------



## FatherSnezus

Looking for coco!


----------



## BotoBoto

Hello currently looking for Roald and Apollo!

FT: Dom, Bangle, and Eugene

PM if interested


----------



## lovedeterrence

LF Judy. 200 NMT?


----------



## Vynne

LF Raymond! I can offer Judy + some NMTS! Not in boxes, but I can move her out. I also have non-original Marshal :')


----------



## Shiluc

Just looking for Raymond :3


----------



## Xeleron

Anybody looking to re-home Chops?! I have plot available!!


----------



## lophy

Looking for Erik! Can offer NMT or bells


----------



## candylover.no6

FreeHelium said:


> looking for Tangy, trading Rosie


i don’t have tangy but i will trade a bit of nmts for rosie?


----------



## bobba

Looking for Eugene can offer NMTS


----------



## jenilynn

seeking fauna and molly! can offer whatever you’re seeking pm me!


----------



## Laxie12

Looking for Marshal. I have 50 NMTs, 9 gold nuggets, 20 star fragments i can offer rn


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for mint, tiffany, and ruby


----------



## n_napple

Anybody want Coco? Not in boxes yet but she wants to move away. I can get in her boxes asap.  I didn't give her any gift (maybe one shirt). Offers in NMT or I can trade with Flurry or Apple.


----------



## Txsnot

Not looking for anyone in particular but Sally is in boxes if anyone wants her!


----------



## GlitchMimi

Looking for Raymond. I can offer 270 NMT and 1Mil IGB


----------



## Sibero78

Hey everyone! I’m looking for Tybalt  Please PM me if you have him in boxes 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Blondiexo

I am (surprise) looking for Raymond  He is my last dreamie and I can’t wait to invite him  I am not getting him to resell and I don’t care if he’s “original” or not. I’ve already made a personalized yard for him  
Please DM me to discuss your prices. I have some NMT, IGB, and a couple gold nuggies.
Thank you~


----------



## Kilo

lookin for cookie!


----------



## mermaidshelf

[updated version posted]


----------



## Lilliee

Hi,

I'm looking for Beau, Fauna, Judy + Raymond. 
I have Merengue for trade if interested.
I can offer in IGB or NMT (prefer igb) or I can pay in art (see instagram). Please DM me to discuss!


----------



## kukotte

I’m looking for Goldie, Butch, Raymond, Bud, Vesta and Billy.

Will have a free slot momentarily.
Midge is in boxes!


----------



## angiepie

I’m looking for Peanut. Offers in IGB


----------



## EEmchoco

I restarted my game since my brother bought his own console. So I lost my 2 fave villagers Hazel and Apollo.

Looking for the two of them! Thank you!


----------



## Mutinyformerenge

Hi! I really want Merengue and haven’t been able to find her in game. I have stitches and Monique & would be willing to swap either of them or pay in bells if anyone is looking to trade!


----------



## angeling

Looking for *Julian! *


----------



## Ayarii

(edit) no longer looking for julian


----------



## Chiantye

Looking for Judy.

Offering 300 NMT


----------



## linkyasha

Looking for Lucky, can offer NMT


----------



## TrvpTyler

linkyasha said:


> Looking for Lucky, can offer NMT


I have in boxes


----------



## usukifrenzy

Looking for Mint! 

I also have Snooty if anybody wants her


----------



## TrvpTyler

Looking for Audie (Found)


----------



## tezzaract

Looking for Bob, I can offer 21 NMT and/or 5 mil bells! I also have 10 star fragments & quite a few spare random recipes, hmu if you wanna know which ones!


----------



## MidnightMelancholic

Franklin said:


> LF any of the following: Audie, Beardo, Eugene, Freya, Merengue, Octavian, Ribbot, Raymond, Sprocket, Static, Sterling, Sylvia, Vladimir, Walt
> 
> 4M IGB and/or a few NMT/star fragments/gold available


I have Sterling in boxes right now!


----------



## Straitnine19

If anyone is looking for muffy then let me know


----------



## Giga Man

I've got Marina in boxes if anyone wants her and can get her asap.





__





						Selling - Marina is in boxes!
					

If anyone can pick her up right now, that'd be awesome! State your offer!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## kukotte

Still have a plot open! LF

Butch
Goldie
Bud
Vesta
Billy
Raymond


----------



## MelonMayor.

to complete my lineup im looking for
sterling (priority)
pekoe

any help is much appreciated


----------



## silver_shroud

I'm looking for Megan for my mom. She has Pekoe moving out tomorrow if you'd like to trade (but Pekoe would need to be picked up first as she has 10 villagers). If there's anything else you're looking for in exchange for Megan, please ask!


----------



## Capeet

Lf Frita, Fuchsia
Can trade Merengue, Kyle or Vivian, other than that i could offer some bells or items. I have an open plot.


----------



## Seira

LF Raymond, Marshall, Audie.


----------



## Eirrinn

Looking for pierce!


----------



## BluebearL

Lf all of the following: O’hare, Grizzly, sherb and bangle. 
Ft: sherb- will pay 200 nmt, O’hare- will pay 10 nmt, grizzly and bangle- I can pay with diys and bells


----------



## angelmutt

Lookin for sherb!

will pay between 100-300 nmt


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Eirrinn said:


> Looking for pierce!


I got him


----------



## mugi

looking for rolf, stella


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Looking for someone who will give me igb and NMT for Zucker asap


----------



## twisty

I have Flora in boxes if anyone is interested!


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Only looking for my last two dreamies now- Tiffany & Piper!

It would mean the world to me if anyone could help me get them, I can offer TBT or IGB <3


----------



## Jhine7

-


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Is anyone looking for Zucker


----------



## tdog

Hi i am looking for rod and cherry


----------



## Blueskyy

No longer looking for Judy. She was the first camper to show up as I went to reset today. Thanks!


----------



## Pearls

LF fang, lobo, kiki, coco, lucky, static
FT beau, ankha, Diana, Whitney, molly, Ellie, Alice


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I HAVE ZUCKER IN BOXES, SELLING FOR IGB


----------



## Audrey Marie

n_napple said:


> Anybody want Coco? Not in boxes yet but she wants to move away. I can get in her boxes asap.  I didn't give her any gift (maybe one shirt). Offers in NMT or I can trade with Flurry or Apple.


I would love coco! I have apple's amibo so I can get her for you!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I need dom or kid cat! I can offer a fair amount of nmt


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Offers for Octavian


----------



## KnightOfTigers

LF : Ankha and Baabara.

I have 10 spare NMT and I can complete with IGB.


----------



## Mischievous

LF Savannah, Lopez, or Dotty

Can offer IGB, rare flowers, items.


----------



## jokk

looking for stella! i can trade nmt, igb, or flurry


----------



## maddie moon

Hello hi to all, I'm looking for Raymond. I have an open plot and would really like him to join my island & be my friend, so plz just me know me know if you have him and what you would like for him plz & thank you

have a wonderful day!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

I've been looking for tangy can anyone help.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Pearls said:


> LF fang, lobo, kiki, coco, lucky, static
> FT beau, ankha, Diana, Whitney, molly, Ellie, Alice


Hey idk if u still wanted any but I do have Alice. It's the koala right?


----------



## Delphine

Looking for *Bill* and *Dotty*! 
Can pay in IG bells, TBT bells, NMT, or trade for Genji.
Thank you!


----------



## Capeet

Ok let's put it this way:
LF: Frita, Felicity
FT: Raymond


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Is anyone looking for Octavian

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Jhine7 said:


> I am looking for any of the following and can offer NMT/IGB for them. In descending order: Apollo, Phoebe, Octavian, Ankha, Lucky, Julian, Drago, Rodeo, Knox, Gruff, Kody, Klaus. Please PM me if you can make this happen!


I have Octavian


----------



## jokk

now looking for stella, vesta, or marcie! i have flurry, nmt, igb


----------



## Kaey

Looking for Bill !!


----------



## Jdawg72

LF: Lucky
I have NMT and some DIYS I can trade for him


----------



## Vynne

Looking for Raymond! I can offer Judy and Marshal c:


----------



## Fons

Looking for Rudy, can offer IGB or NMT. Hopefully nothing too crazy.


----------



## Potcha

Not in boxes yet but I have these villagers I am trying to TT out. NMT offers only. 

- Genji
- Pietro
- Julian
- Roald
- Maple

Possibly thinking of Fauna too. I shall see. But the above are definitely going to leave, its just a matter of when.

I am also looking for Agnes. I have Agnes in my town but she was a starter and her house is so ugly. So I want another Agnes with a nicer house.


----------



## angeling

Looking for *Julian* he's one of my dreamies.  
I have one plot empty! I don't have much for trading as I'm still new and don't time travel.


----------



## Micxi13

Hi! Is Flora open?


----------



## Quilava

Still looking for Moe, please message me if you have him in boxes!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Looking for Aurora


----------



## Doggowobble

Looking for Goldie! i can pay with 6 gold nuggets, or with some NMT.  I've been looking everywhere but with no luck 

edit : got her now! i love her sm!!


----------



## Skyfall05

LF: Kabuki
Can offer 100NMT  =)

EDIT: FOUND TY!


----------



## LuvDolphin

Skyfall05 said:


> LF: Kabuki
> Can offer 100NMT  =)


I can get you kabuki


----------



## Xeleron

Still looking to welcome Chops into my Island !

No longer looking, he's been found!!!


----------



## pochacco

looking for reneigh for a friend~


----------



## candylover.no6

Straitnine19 said:


> If anyone is looking for muffy then let me know


i’m looking for muffy!


----------



## Straitnine19

Shes already been sold but if i get her again i will post  sorry about that


----------



## healingwind

I reeeeaaaally want Blaire. Can offer 20 nmt and 1mil igb. I had her but she was glitched. ):

Also seeking Muffy, Lolly, Judy, Hamlet, and Knox.


----------



## Aubrey895

nvm


----------



## Jorge Gallardo

Im looking on Raymond , i can give 8 million of bells and 5 NMT.


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

Hello! Looking for Del, Stella, Wolfgang, Goldie, Diana, Ursala, and Rosie/Merry (whichever comes around first)
Can offer in NMT, I also have Blaire, Sally, and Rocket if anyone is interested. ^^ <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon

LF: Dom or kid cat. FT: NMT


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

healingwind said:


> I reeeeaaaally want Blaire. Can offer 20 nmt and 1mil igb. I had her but she was glitched. ):
> 
> Also seeking Muffy, Lolly, Judy, Hamlet, and Knox.


I have Blaire if you're still searching!


----------



## healingwind

mayorofwaldosia said:


> I have Blaire if you're still searching!


YES PLEASE.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

Ah wait! I can't get her right now though... got shooting stars.


----------



## sreffejs

Looking for Sly, Tybalt and June! willing to trade octavian


----------



## Lokidoki

Lf: Chadder, Raymond or Coco~ Originals only plz :3


----------



## Haileykitten

Anyone looking for FUSCIA ?


----------



## mayorsophiel

Looking for original Fang 
offering 30 nook tickets


----------



## Silh

Seeking Punchy, Purrl, Fang or Bob! ^^ I can offer NMT~


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for Dom. 
‘I can offer
beau 
blaire
or NMT


----------



## doggobori

Looking for Chrissy! Offering 15 NMT!


----------



## feelingnull

Anybody looking for Cherry? Shes boxing out tomorrow  
I'm mostly interested in a villager, just throw me names, I'm not really familiar with all of the villagers yet


----------



## Audrey Marie

kukotte said:


> Still have a plot open! LF
> 
> Butch
> Goldie
> Bud
> Vesta
> Billy
> Raymond


i currently have a giveaway for goldie


----------



## kukotte

Audrey Marie said:


> i currently have a giveaway for goldie


I just adopted her an hour ago. Thank you!


----------



## Glittiry

Looking for Chrissy!
Can offer Muffy, Whitney, Zucker, Roald, or NMT/bells!0


----------



## thanat0aster

I'm going to have an open space and I am really looking for one of my ideal grumpy villagers!

*Walt or Gruff.*


----------



## popefrancis

Looking for molly, can offer NMTs or Marina if you want her!


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for mint renee and tiffany


----------



## Pannacotta

Looking for merengue/ Coco , paying with NMT


----------



## stormyxcloud

*~ ✧* *bump! **✧ ~*​


----------



## healingwind

mayorofwaldosia said:


> I have Blaire if you're still searching!


Do you happen to still have her?


----------



## Aubrey895

thanat0aster said:


> I'm going to have an open space and I am really looking for one of my ideal grumpy villagers!
> 
> *Walt or Gruff.*


I’ll have Walt moving as soon as I get my amiibo card. I’ll let u know when he’s moving if u want.


----------



## clownkie

Hey, Looking for anyone in this list (Bob, Cookie, Punchy, Purrl, Roscoe, Rudy and Wolfgang)
I can pay in in-game-bells(I have about 3mil), items if I have them, crafting things for you if possible, etc... (No NMTs, cause I used up all my points trying to find them, wahh) please let me know by DM!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

i don't know if any of you guys want these but I have Alice and Erik, if any of you guys want them tell me before I get rid of them.


----------



## battlesnails

LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for these villagers!
> 
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco
> Lolly
> Stitches
> Marshal
> Reneigh
> 
> I don't currently have a spot available.
> 
> I TT regularly, so I will edit this if I have an open spot.


i have reneigh in boxes tomorrow!


----------



## qwyzxv7

anyone looking for *Dom, Skye, or Fang *let me know


----------



## Potcha

I have Marina (again lol fourth time from Nook Island tours) ready in boxes. I am making an ugly villager island and Tabby asked to move in, so Marina is out.

NMT only please. Any offer above 20 nmt is ideal.


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Cube, Hazel, Flora, Bunnie, or almost any frog villager!

FT: Can offer some NMTs, or I even found Audie on a mystery island (Would need more than 1 villager for her)


----------



## reallylovesquids

LF chief! (or anyone else in my sig)


----------



## BluebearL

LF O'hare


----------



## OtakuDEV

if anyone has tangy i will pay you so much bells furniture what ever you want my friend PLEASE


----------



## pmagnant

LF Judy. I have the NMT to pay for her fairly.


----------



## deleted

LF Poppy the squirrel! I prefer to pay in IGB or TBT but I can do a few NMT if you’d rather have that.

Thanks!


----------



## mugi

lf rolf and stella


----------



## moonford

Looking for Raddle and Aurora, I have a plot available please DM me if you have either

I'd be so grateful!

*Offering: DIY Recipes, Flowers & Fruit, IGB & TBT*


----------



## angieeez

Looking for Raymond as my last villager, wouldn't mind paying as long as I have what you want. Pleaseee and thank you!!


----------



## stormyxcloud

*~ ✧* *bump! **✧ ~*​


----------



## Natsumi99

Looking for Merry please let me know if you have her!


----------



## crepuscularrr

trying to cycle *portia* and *nate* out of my town soon, i know they're low-tier but if anyones looking for them lmk and i’d be happy to give them away to a good home for free!


----------



## SugoiPurin

LF> Lolly, Cookie, Maple or Fauna!! Willing to pay for one of them in nmt!!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

stormyxcloud said:


> I am still looking for:
> *Vesta, Alli, and Hopkins*
> 
> I am offering bells or 30 NMT per villager and I also can make cherry blossom items
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cherry blossom items I can make
> 
> 
> 
> I can make
> Cherry Blossom Petal Pile
> Cherry Blossom Branches
> Outdoor Picnic Set
> Blossom Viewing Lantern
> Cherry Blossom Clock
> Cherry Blossom Umbrella
> Cherry Blossom Pochette
> Cherry Blossom Wand
> Sakura Wood Wall
> Sakura Wood Flooring
> 
> 
> 
> Just let me know if you have any of them!
> I have had a really hard time finding these less-common dreamies
> 
> ~Thank you~
> ꒰ ^ᆺ^ ꒱​


I have vesta as an Amiibo card i Could get ger put as soon as i can, of your still intrested


----------



## Sibero78

Hi everyone! I’m looking for my boy Tybalt! Please PM me if you have him in boxes


----------



## stormyxcloud

acnh.eclipse said:


> I have vesta as an Amiibo card i Could get ger put as soon as i can, of your still intrested


Yes I am interested! 
I have a free plot open atm too, just let me know if you want bells or NMT ( ^w^)b​


----------



## nenka

I'm looking for Molly! I can trade Marshal or Julian or pay with NMTs or bells.


----------



## Juliarpie

Looking for Drift! Willing to pay in game bells and some nmt


----------



## tommytime

please i don't want to void wolfgang, lemme know if you want him!


----------



## stephzs

I'm looking for Roscoe, I have an empty plot ready to put down anytime.
Please DM me if you have him!
Nvm, found him!


----------



## orangeboy35

Really want Benjamin, don't have nmt but willing to pay a decent amount of bells. dm me if you have him, I'd be very grateful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Buizel

I have Audie if anyone is looking for her. She's completely original as well and not being forced out via amiibo.

Looking for Bell offers primarily, but will also accept NMT offers.


----------



## Pannacotta

LF Coco, she is the last villager i need paying with NMT!


----------



## witchlapis

I have Punchy in boxes if anyone wants him, looking for bells or NMT


----------



## Straitnine19

Looking for Cherry, Ankha or Caroline. Ideally I want Cherry if possible. I don't have a lot of bells or miles but I can pay a lot in TBT


----------



## river

I'm looking for Erik, Olivia and Gigi...


----------



## JonnyJinx

Edit: obtained


----------



## mugi

Looking for Stella


----------



## Audrey Marie

witchlapis said:


> I have Punchy in boxes if anyone wants him, looking for bells or NMT


could i take him? i can offer igb ( is 2 miilion good or more)


----------



## rayraysparkles

Hi! Has anyone got Megan going atm? I want her because she's my daughters in game character (she's Megan ) and I'd love her for my island! I have an empty plot, please help!


----------



## battlesnails

LF: punchy

he's my fave villagers! can trade for teddy, colton, norma, and/or cole or possibly bells if i have enough


----------



## Holla

I have an open plot on my island today. I’m looking for Julian, Blanche, Kiki or Frobert.

I don’t have much I can offer other than hybrids or TBT but hopefully someone can help me out.


----------



## Ichiban

looking for static or camofrog, trading dom


----------



## Balverine

Does anyone have Vivian or Julia that they could have ready today? 0v0
I have a free plot and would love one of them~

have 25nmt or 1mil igb!
and a TON of pink mums if you need them lol

Got Vivian!! <3


----------



## stormyxcloud

*~ ✧* *bump! **✧ ~*​


----------



## TheKingTortoise

pochacco said:


> looking for reneigh for a friend~


So I have reneigh on my island, I don't time travel tho so she'll have to move out naturally. That being said I really want her to leave so I'm doing everything I can to make it happen. When she's ready I'll let you know but if you find her from somewhere else first that's fine too

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020



acnh.eclipse said:


> Is anyone looking for Zucker


Is he still available?


----------



## Mahoushani

Looking for Marshall ! dunoo what the current going rate is but I have 2mil to offer


----------



## Lauryn

I have Hopkins, I’m deciding if I’m going to keep him but I’m probably gonna get rid of him since I have way too many lazy villagers in my town


----------



## izunia

Zeppeli said:


> Does anyone have Vivian or Julia that they could have ready today? 0v0
> I have a free plot and would love one of them~
> 
> have 25nmt or 1mil igb!
> and a TON of pink mums if you need them lol



I have Vivian in boxes today if you are still looking for her! PM me if you are :3


----------



## Climbintospace

Not looking anymore.


----------



## annaw016

LOOKING FOR SHERB!!  

he is my last dreamie, i have tried to win him in auctions before but seem to always miss the selling posts. would be willing to offer up bells, (up to 5 million) or offer 1 million and trade out fang, kidd or marshal. thank you so much.


----------



## stormyxcloud

-might have found someone selling this villager so nvm-


----------



## marea

Still looking for Curt, but am also looking for Peaches. I want them to be original 100%, but i dont care about their catchphrase since it is easily fixable.


----------



## Kurthnaga

LF Punchy! Hit me up if you have.


----------



## witchlapis

Audrey Marie said:


> could i take him? i can offer igb ( is 2 miilion good or more)



thanks for your interest, he's taken, sorry!


----------



## OwOUwU

Buizel said:


> I have Audie if anyone is looking for her. She's completely original as well and not being forced out via amiibo.
> 
> Looking for Bell offers primarily, but will also accept NMT offers.




I can offer 300k bells along with 20 nmt I can bump if it’s to low I’ve been looking audie


----------



## Shannon1

Looking for Coco! i have and open plot and shes one of my last dreamies i need plz name a price!


----------



## hopefulbastard

LF: Beau, Erik, Fauna, Kiki, Lily, Molly and Vesta! 
FT: IGB or NMT.


----------



## PennyLaquiche

Looking for Dom, pay in NMT


----------



## Shizuko

Mischievous said:


> LF Savannah, Lopez, or Dotty
> 
> Can offer IGB, rare flowers, items.


https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/savannah-in-boxes.527053/


----------



## danivillager

LF Gladys. I have an empty plot today. I can offer bells and nmts


----------



## cardboardcanaries

LF: blanche, melba, coco, diana, or kiki  I love them all so much, name a price pls (would need them in boxes today btw)


----------



## kazyrock

Looking for Raymond. Will pay 200 NMT


----------



## insomniaRX

GanonDwarf2 said:


> i don't know if any of you guys want these but I have Alice and Erik, if any of you guys want them tell me before I get rid of them.


I'll have an open lot tomorrow and am LF Erik! Also Agnes, Cherry, Lucky

Have Maddie in boxes today. https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/maddie-in-boxes.527073/


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Ok yeah just PM me tomorrow or if you wanted to ask me anything about getting Erik but I'll have him in boxes tomorrow


----------



## Thanedd

Looking for Amelia, Whitney, Twiggy or Coco

I can offer 12 NMTs, 150k bells, 5 gold nuggets, 14 star fragments and 9 bell voucher


----------



## Apprentice

Looking for stitches and Diana I give 50 nmt and 30 gold for m


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Does anyone have Dom leaving today, by any chance? Got an empty plot I'm looking to fill.  Can pay up to 15 NMT for him.


----------



## EsjaTheWolf

I’m looking for Ed! A little bit off an obscure choice, but... 

"A horse is a horse, of course, of course, and no one can talk to a horse, of course."


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for Dom still. I have 
Beau
stitches
blaire
goldie 
or rosie to trade. As well as nmt


----------



## Blondiexo

I am really looking for Dom. He’s my last dreamie and I love him


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Looking for: Agnes (non-starter home if that carries over), Del, Poppy, Amelia, Willow, Wade, Raymond

I dont time travel really or abuse glitches.. So I don't have any insane amount of bells, nook miles tickets, or DIYs so I guess I have to look for giveaways.

Although, I do have the following for trades:
Olaf (god please leave), Murphy, Iggly, Roscoe, Norm, Pudge


----------



## EvilSide

I'm looking for Judy, if anyone's willing to sell her for 200 NMTs or BTB, and Ruby (can pay IGB or BTB) ! 
Turns out I also just got Raymond, so I'd be willing to trade him for Judy!!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Anyone want lionel I'm getting rid of him in a couple of minutes.


----------



## silverash

Looking for: Kyle, Dobie and Genji!

I have Merengue to trade or some nmt!


----------



## auroracrossing

river said:


> I'm looking for Erik, Olivia and Julian...


I have Julian, I’m looking for NMT. PM me an offer


----------



## Crax

I’m looking to buy Audie from someone for 50 nmt! I don’t have a plot open but I can easily get someone out for her


----------



## Jewels

EDIT: found <3


----------



## popefrancis

Still looking for molly! Can offer NMTs


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Cherry is moving out free to who ever wants her.

Looking for vivian, Skye, static.....and raymond but I cant afford him.


----------



## Hay

Looking for a few villagers for my friend! Please PM me or @ me in this thread if you have an offer c: willing to negotiate too if needed!

looking for:
lolly
Marina


----------



## sailorcosmos

Looking for Cyd! I can offer bells for him.


----------



## danilac

LF: Cole 
FT: Bells/NMT


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Anyone that wants Zucker go to this i got a thread for him now




__





						Selling - [CLOSED]Zucker for sale!
					

For anyone who is having a hard time finding Zucker I will be giving him away for 10 to 25 NMT. The reason for this is because ever since the beginning of acnh he has been following me from island to island so I will put him in boxes for anyone that gives me NMT so I can continue hunting without...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Platy

InterestingOtaku said:


> Looking for: Agnes (non-starter home if that carries over), Del, Poppy, Amelia, Willow, Wade, Raymond
> Although, I do have the following for trades:
> Olaf (god please leave), Murphy, Iggly, Roscoe, Norm, Pudge




I have Del and willing to trade for Olaf (not a favorite or anything but I can trade him out later


----------



## kacchan

LF DOBIE THE CRANKY WOLF


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Platy said:


> I have Del and willing to trade for Olaf (not a favorite or anything but I can trade him out later


Id be happy for you take take that creep off my island xD But I dont TT, so it might be awhile before he moves if you're okay with that


----------



## Platy

InterestingOtaku said:


> Id be happy for you take take that creep off my island xD But I dont TT, so it might be awhile before he moves if you're okay with that



Ok let me know and I’ll let you know when Del decides to move


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Platy said:


> Ok let me know and I’ll let you know when Del decides to move


Sounds good!


----------



## kirbs12

Does anyone want Kabuki? I don’t want him to go to the void when someone might want him. Btw if u do want him just pm me instead of saying something in the thread


----------



## kazyrock

Looking for Raymond. Will pay 150 NMT.


----------



## Thanedd

I would die for Twiggy (the peppy yellow bird) . If someone has her in boxes I can give 150 k bells, 10 NMT and 9 bell vouchers. Also looking for Amelia, Whitney or Monique


----------



## Potcha

Maple is moving and I am looking for minimum 20 NMT for this sweet cub. DM me to negotiate. She is too cute to be in my soviet-themed hellhole of an island...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Looking for poppy. Please let me know if you have her!


----------



## Keara

Looking for any of them: Dom, Molly, Diana, Marshal, Papi, Skye, Ruby !!


----------



## healingwind

Mahoushani said:


> Looking for Marshall ! dunoo what the current going rate is but I have 2mil to offer


I have Marshal in boxes rn and really want him gone asap. Do you want him?


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Scoot! Can offer NMT+IGB

Edit: Got him, thanks to Yuenie! 
Now LF Raymond for my bf!


----------



## Mahoushani

healingwind said:


> I have Marshal in boxes rn and really want him gone asap. Do you want him?


Sorry I just got him from someone else!

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

Looking for any cute shell items! Like the bed or fountain


----------



## kazyrock

Looking for raymond. can pay 150 NMT


----------



## kacchan

I'll trade villagers or nmt


----------



## Tessie

Im looking for Tutu. I have julian, wolfgang, cheri and hazel if anyone wants either of em!


----------



## Yuenie

MochiACNL said:


> LF Scoot! Can offer NMT+IGB


I have scoot in boxes right now if you’re interested in putting an offer! Prefer NMTs but can take of combo of NMTs + bells


----------



## lechooga

I'm willing to make an offer please dm! I have a free space for him rn


----------



## BotoBoto

Hello!

~Currently I have Hornsby in boxes~

As low as 5NMT or you can set your offer


----------



## maddong

lf raymond! (like everyone else...)
can offer a combo of nmt, bells, villager art, and any amiibo villager!


----------



## deleted

LF Poppy the squirrel!


----------



## Potcha

Welp, the people interested in Maple flaked. Looking for NMT for Maple.


----------



## bluetortis26

I'm looking for Tangy!


----------



## Maple2020

Hi! Just got Dobie at my campsite if you’re still looking for him.


----------



## kacchan

Maple2020 said:


> Hi! Just got Dobie at my campsite if you’re still looking for him.


i am!!


----------



## Blueskyy

Mahoushani said:


> Sorry I just got him from someone else!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020
> 
> Looking for any cute shell items! Like the bed or fountain


I have the bed and arch DIYs for sure. I just made 2 arches today haha.


----------



## tobiochan

Looking for Audie!
Can offer a mix of NMT and IGB or Merengue


----------



## lovecore

Still looking for Hopkins ;; Can give NMT or make any cherry blossom DIY!


----------



## qiripan

*SHERB IS IN BOXES!* looking for *NMTs* or *IGB*, or a mix of *both*! DM me if interested!


----------



## crossingtim

Looking For: Tia or Lucky
Can Trade: Paula, Bells, NMT


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Looking for Sydney!


----------



## mermaidshelf

Found all villagers!


----------



## AdehhRR

leromano11 said:


> Desperately looking for Cyrano!


I have him in boxes!!


----------



## Juliarpie

Looking for Roald! Have an open plot ready!


----------



## emmareid

Minth said:


> Hello! I'm looking for *Drago*!
> 
> *He's my nephew's ultimate dreamy!*
> He's been looking for him for ages, since New Leaf and never had a chance to get him. So I really want to help him this time! If you have him and are ready to let him go, please tell me ! *Tell me your price, I can give Nook Miles Ticket and/or IGB.
> 
> Thank you very much !*


Hi!! Have you found him yet? I have him in my town and though he’s adorable, I could totally give him to you/your nephew!


----------



## V I Z I O N

looking for raymond to add him to my kitty island tribe!!! dm me :3


----------



## Remkje

Hello everybody! I'm looking for Gaston! Does anybody have him in boxes today?


----------



## Royce

Im looking for Tiffany  I can pay in bells


----------



## EvilSide

Hi! I'm looking for Ruby, Kid Cat or Baabara, but especially Kid Cat! I have a plot ready, can pay in BTB, IGB or NMTs


----------



## Lethalia

Bluebear is currently in boxes on my cycling thread if anyone's still looking for her~
Link here if interested​


----------



## Meelie

SoSu said:


> LF Savannah!
> 
> Have Marshal, Fauna, Cherry, Marcel, Sprocket, Bangle, Klaus, Maple, Harry, and Flip. Flip ready to move.
> 
> Happy to pay what I can.



Hello!!
I currently have Savannah in my island although she doesn’t seem ready to move out yet. When she is, would you be willing to trade IGB for her?


----------



## Holski

Hi all! Looking for Merry if anyone has her in boxes today


----------



## jcar

Hi! Looking for Carmen the rabbit!


----------



## HoneyBunny

Looking for Ruby, Pekoe, Sherb & Diana


----------



## MrsTonks

LF for *Gaston *and *Al *for my boyfriend!!


----------



## IwantStitches

I'm looking for Stitches. I'll pay 100.000 bells for him.


----------



## umpaloolie

Looking for the impossible Marshal & Raymond ;_;

I don't have a lot to offer but maybe we could work something out?

^^


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for Audie. 40 nmt to trade


----------



## Apprentice

Looking for audie, I give 50nmt 30 gold and 3 mill bells


----------



## LunarMako

Looking for this cutie!! Currently have a plot ready!

*EDIT: Got him from someone on discord. *


----------



## GokuonAcid

Looking for lucky have plenty nook mile tickets and millions of bells


----------



## lulu9956

Looking for Flora! I have an open plot today and she is my favourite villager!


----------



## Tako

Looking for Vivian! She's the only snooty I like and I'd love to have her on my island.

I have a plot ready and can trade NMTs for her!


----------



## shdets

Looking for Raymond. Can put Audie in boxes today and include millions of bells + NMT


----------



## Yuppu

Desperately looking for Winnie or Victoria before some rando moves in ;_;


----------



## kacchan

LF: FANG!

I already have him but im looking for a default Fang because his house is a mess ;-;

*not given 
furniture
clothes
bugs
fish


----------



## Optic

Hello everyone! I'm looking for Muffy, Kiki, Dobie and Poppy. I have Erik in boxes currently! I wouldn't mind to spend some bells or trade some villagers!


----------



## koopakingg

LF Sherb!

I can offer Fang, Whitney, Punchy, Poppy, Lolly, or just some NMT.


----------



## Maneframe

I have an opening today~ looking for Merengue, Beau, Papi, Anabelle, Julia, and Fang :>

I can offer mostly hybrids and boatloads of fruits, but also have a few nmt, a couple gold nuggets, and some bells lying around. Whatever someone thinks is a fair trade, I can farm up some more miles if necessary


----------



## Optic

Aquichi said:


> I am looking for Roald and Erik. If anyone has them please let me know.


I have Erik!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Yuffe said:


> Looking for Erik! If you have him please lmk!


I have Erik in boxes currently!


----------



## thebigstink

I REALLY want Hazel at my campsite if there’s anyone out there who absolutely doesn’t want her anymore. I have an open plot right now so I’m ready for my singular-browed queen.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



thebigstink said:


> I REALLY want Hazel at my campsite if there’s anyone out there who absolutely doesn’t want her anymore. I have an open plot right now so I’m ready for my singular-browed queen.


I said campsite but I meant island. pocket camp has poisoned the one brain cell I have left


----------



## thanat0aster

Really hoping for Walt or Gruff before a rando moves into my plot!!!


----------



## Mbelle97

GatoLucky said:


> LF Broffina. Willing to offer bells or NMT!


Don't know if you're still looking but I have broffina!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

LF freckles and ketchup!! Can trade in hybrid flowers if you're into that sort of thing haha


----------



## Apprentice

Im selling Pietro


----------



## Fizzii

HoneyBunny said:


> Looking for Ruby, Pekoe, Sherb & Diana





koopakingg said:


> LF Sherb!
> I can offer Fang, Whitney, Punchy, Poppy, Lolly, or just some NMT.





annaw016 said:


> LOOKING FOR SHERB!!
> he is my last dreamie, i have tried to win him in auctions before but seem to always miss the selling posts. would be willing to offer up bells, (up to 5 million) or offer 1 million and trade out fang, kidd or marshal. thank you so much.





BluebearL said:


> Lf all of the following: O’hare, Grizzly, sherb and bangle.
> Ft: sherb- will pay 200 nmt, O’hare- will pay 10 nmt, grizzly and bangle- I can pay with diys and bells





angelmutt said:


> Lookin for sherb!
> will pay between 100-300 nmt





Lokidoki said:


> looking for Sherb, Judy, Chadder, Raymond or Coco :3 -have empty plot. [Originals?]
> ...i fear the random potential fuglies lol
> Can offer Marina, Lucky, Ava-if you like chickens~ Marina/Lucky full originals.





Shinigamii said:


> Looking for Sherb feel free to dm me c:
> Offering 100 NMT



Hi guys! I have sherb in boxes rn in an auction!





__





						Auction - SHERB 💙 is in boxes [[5 MINS LEFT]]
					

Sherb has asked to move today! I'm pretty sure he is 100% original but I can't guarantee this. I've never changed his house or gifted him anything though!  Looking for NMT, bells, or a mix!  200,000 bells = 1 NMT  Auction will run for 3 hours only! (11:30pm GMT+1)  Please only bid if you will be...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I have an open plot right now. Does anyone have static, tangy, vivian or skye?


----------



## Not Anna

Looking for Erik!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Optic said:


> Hello everyone! I'm looking for Muffy, Kiki, Dobie and Poppy. I have Erik in boxes currently! I wouldn't mind to spend some bells or trade some villagers!


Hey!! I dont have any of the villagers you're looking for currently but would you sell Erik?

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



o013 WOLF 130o said:


> I have an open plot right now. Does anyone have static, tangy, vivian or skye?


I have either Skye or Tangy! I'd need a little time to get the ready though


----------



## Potcha

Pietro has asked to move and I can get him in boxes. Looking for NMT


----------



## mewwile

LF: Dotty, Lolly, Tangy, Diana, Pashmina, Punchy

FT: Cherry


----------



## Frochi25

Does anybody want Pancetti, she’s a snooty pig villager.




I’m looking for Filbert, Raymond, Marina, Chadder, Marshal, Robin, Octavian, or Blanche.

I can give you 3 nook mile tickets too.


----------



## mayorsophiel

Looking for original Pashmina, currently in the process of getting a villager to move out to make room for her
but I can offer 30 nook mile tickets


----------



## Keara

Looking for any of them: Dom, Molly, Diana, Marshal, Papi, Skye, Ruby !!


----------



## Mayor Miraland

I have a free plot right now and I'm looking for Piper! If anyone has her I can come over immediately


----------



## Rasha

LF Any cranky wolf, freya or Beau.
If anyone has any of em please dm or pm me, I'm willing to pay in NMTs.


----------



## 8orangespatulas

Looking For Kiki, I was supposed to get her off someone else but got ghosted ☹ So if anyone is willing to! I can trade up to 15-20 NMTs and any price of IGBs!!


----------



## alonelyjedi

Hi! I'm looking for Bam, Deirdre, Beau, Diana, Zell and Lopez.


----------



## ambun

i have julian for sale or trade!! ill take bells or NMT's, and im also looking for kyle if anyone has him!! thanks for reading and good luck!!


----------



## catmoths

Hey all! I’m looking for my jolly boy Pietro. Can’t offer much (only have enough for 10 nmt) but if you’re looking to dump him on someone pm me;;;


----------



## witchlapis

Keara said:


> Looking for any of them: Dom, Molly, Diana, Marshal, Papi, Skye, Ruby !!



i have skye in boxes, what can you offer?  i want nmt and/or bells


----------



## immyshine

Looking for marshal I have a plot open rn


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for mint and tiffany


----------



## Delphine

Looking for *Bill* and *Dotty*! Have an open spot right now!
Can offer IG bells, TBT bells, NMT.
Thanks!


----------



## Mischievous

koopakingg said:


> LF Sherb!
> 
> I can offer Fang, Whitney, Punchy, Poppy, Lolly, or just some NMT.







__





						Giveaway - Sherb in boxes (quick turnaround)
					

Hi all, I have Sherb in boxes right now! He's moving out regardless, so mostly just looking to get him to a good home. First come first serve, trying to get him moved out within the hour. Not asking for any real payment, but if you're able, a tip of whatever would be cool!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## 0kamu0

How can I search for villager's whose names are too short? Like I really want bud, and I want to use the search function to look for him, but his name is too short. Is there any way around this?


----------



## BluebearL

Still looking for O'hare! Offering hyrbids, igb, nmt or I have a south hem island if anyone wants bugs fish, mushrooms autumn fashion etc


----------



## merrylucky

Has been claimed

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

LF any of the following: Henry, Agnes, Tom, Purrl or Rudy!!


----------



## V I Z I O N

Hey guys! im looking for raymond to add him to my kitty island tribe :3 message me if you have him <3


----------



## Mushie

Looking For Francine please!! I have a open slot today! I can offer igb, nmt , diys, or items please dm me!!


----------



## RedAries41

Looking for Kabuki. Can trade IGBs and NMTs


----------



## mayorsophiel

looking for pashmina,   offering 30 nook mile tickets


----------



## -Roxie-

thebigstink said:


> I REALLY want Hazel at my campsite if there’s anyone out there who absolutely doesn’t want her anymore. I have an open plot right now so I’m ready for my singular-browed queen.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020
> 
> 
> I said campsite but I meant island. pocket camp has poisoned the one brain cell I have left



Hello!

I have Hazel in boxes today if you want her )


----------



## Kilo

lookin for blue bear !


----------



## Csatrolyn

I’m looking for Phoebe and am willing to pay for her! Bells would be preferred but I can also pay NMT (depending on how many you are asking for).


----------



## crab

looking for Bob. I don't much but I could offer a few star fragments.


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

Hello! I'm looking for 
Henry 
Biskit 
Wolfgang 
Phoebe


----------



## annaw016

I missed it


----------



## bending

LF: Maple
Willing to pay 30 NMT (negotiable)


----------



## annaw016

Fizzii said:


> Hi guys! I have sherb in boxes rn in an auction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auction - SHERB 💙 is in boxes [[5 MINS LEFT]]
> 
> 
> Sherb has asked to move today! I'm pretty sure he is 100% original but I can't guarantee this. I've never changed his house or gifted him anything though!  Looking for NMT, bells, or a mix!  200,000 bells = 1 NMT  Auction will run for 3 hours only! (11:30pm GMT+1)  Please only bid if you will be...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



I missed it


----------



## Strong Badam

Looking for Judy, can trade Marshal + NMT if desired, or just NMT.

EDIT: I got Judy =)


----------



## corinuchuion

I’m looking for my favorite boy Erik. I currently have an open plot. Let me know what you’d like in return 

EDIT: I found Erik! Ty!!!


----------



## Axujsho

Edit: No Open Plots right now.


----------



## Rosie977

edit: nevermind


----------



## merrylucky

Still desperately looking for Kiki, Rudy or Tom!!!! I have nook mile tickets and bells!!


----------



## peppy villager

I'm looking for Fuchsia, I have an open plot ready for her. Offering NMT or TBT bells <3 I REALLY want her so please message me if you have her in boxes.


----------



## AruAruuAruuu

Looking for Judy (Priority) Julian (second)
my last 2 dreamies.

Currently only have 101 Tickets Left after getting Raymond.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I have an open plot looking for skye, tangy, or vivian


----------



## Potcha

Axujsho said:


> I’m looking for Julian, Peaches, Reneigh, Pietro, Vesta, Rodeo, Norma, and Knox.
> Edit: Forgot to mention I have an open plot right now.



i have pietro ready to go. Looking for nmt


----------



## Axujsho

Potcha said:


> i have pietro ready to go. Looking for nmt


Oh darn, I forgot to edit my post. I bought Julian from someone already. And I don’t Time travel so it’ll be awhile before I have another plot open. I’m so sorry!!


----------



## purple_vixen

0kamu0 said:


> How can I search for villager's whose names are too short? Like I really want bud, and I want to use the search function to look for him, but his name is too short. Is there any way around this?



Maybe search for 'lion' - not perfect, but most people put the villager species and personality type in the post, so that might narrow things down a bit. Good luck!


----------



## healingwind

healingwind said:


> I reeeeaaaally want Blaire. Can offer 20 nmt and 1mil igb. I had her but she was glitched. ):
> 
> Also seeking Muffy, Lolly, Judy, Hamlet, and Knox.



Found Blaire, Muffy, and Hamlet! Ty all so much!!

Changed my mind on Judy but looking for Knox, Lolly, and Lucha!


----------



## TaliaWolf

I have an open plot and really want to fill it with one of my favorite villagers by the end of the night so please let me know if you have one of the following: Genji, Lobo, Sherb, Reneigh Wolfgang

I don't have much but if needed I can pay in TBT or possibly IGB depending on your asking price. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mikaiah

currently looking for Sherb, I'll TT and kick a villager for him tomorrow. (I'm in Eastern Daylight Time, so I'll be up around ~8am tomorrow ^^)

I can pay some IGB and NMT (pref a mix of both, but no more than 2mil IGB), name your price and I'll let you know what I can do.

xedit: i'm going to sleep for the night, i probably should have posted this tomorrow. welp/

xxedit: i hate my luck, but i managed to get BOTH dom and judy in instead of sherb. I'll consider trading em but I'm kinda falling in love with judy atm

managed to buy him, thanks everyone <3


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for mint and tiffany


----------



## BluebearL

Updating LF list:

Lf: Bangle and O'hare


----------



## Mariette

Found! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MamaWolfie

Looking for: Audie, Dobie, Freya, Vivian, Wolfgang, and Lobo


----------



## muffy

looking for tom the cranky cat! please pm me, i can offer igb or nmts! ^^


----------



## CrestFallen

I asked Shari to move out yesterday (dm if you want her! She’s free just needs a good home) and I’m looking for either Antonio, Anabelle, or Lily

Willing to pay 10 NMT for any of them! 20 if anyone has Merengue


----------



## Wholockian

LF Ankha, Lucky or Rosie in boxes.

Have Stitches in boxes 

I have a free plot, so if you don't have one we can still trade (just please be willing to skip a day ahead to make the plot available afterwards)


----------



## CrestFallen

Zoella101 said:


> I'm looking for Shari. If anyone has her please let me know.


Hi! I know it’s been a while but I asked her to move out yesterday if you’re still interested  she’s free just needs a home lol


----------



## Janiremrtnz

Frochi25 said:


> Does anybody want Pancetti, she’s a snooty pig villager.
> View attachment 252426
> I’m looking for Filbert, Raymond, Marina, Chadder, Marshal, Robin, Octavian, or Blanche.
> 
> I can give you 3 nook mile tickets too.


I have filbert in boxes.
do you want him ?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

LF: Lolly and Erik
FT: Diva, Bubbles, Blaire, Vesta and Sandy


----------



## Strix

Looking for:
Cherry
Coco
Ken
Mathilda
Olivia
Roscoe
Whitney
Judy

Am wiling to pay for them with bells.


----------



## dahliasandroses

LF: raymond (a long shot, i know) or dom
FT: ankha, marshal, genji, henry


----------



## MTPockets

Hello! I have an open plot and am looking for Graham, Gonzo, and Shari


----------



## EvilSide

EDIT: Got her nevermind!


----------



## Gleo

LF original Pierce offering NMT


----------



## Ella.

CrestFallen said:


> Hi! I know it’s been a while but I asked her to move out yesterday if you’re still interested  she’s free just needs a home lol



I already got her from someone. I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## Meelie

BluebearL said:


> Still looking for O'hare! Offering hyrbids, igb, nmt or I have a south hem island if anyone wants bugs fish, mushrooms autumn fashion etc


Hi! I currently have O’Hare on my island but he doesn’t seem to want to move yet lol. As soon as he does I will let you know if you would like!


----------



## dolphinkid1011

I'm looking for Friga, I don't have many nmts but I can pay in igb


----------



## Mayor Miraland

Just looking for Piper! I already have a clear plot and I can pay in IGB or TBT!

It would mean a lot to me if you could help as she's my last dreamie!


----------



## Frochi25

Janiremrtnz said:


> I have filbert in boxes.
> do you want him ?


Unfortunatly my empty space was taken up.


----------



## magicaldonkey2

LF lopez ! i have an open plot atm~


----------



## Janiremrtnz

Frochi25 said:


> Unfortunatly my empty space was taken up.


Oh okii don’t worry


----------



## toenuki

LF SHERB! I want his original house back, and have nmt/bells


----------



## WhyTooJay811

Looking for Sylvana. Have Coco in boxes.


----------



## Rindeseyu

Looking for Agnes the sisterly piggie  Willing to pay NMT or IGB! She is my last dreamie!


----------



## skylucario

anyone have ruby in boxes today? i can only offer tbt, hybrids, star frags, and furniture, unfortunately. pm me.


----------



## mugi

looking for stella


----------



## muffy

good morning, still looking for tom the cranky cat! please pm me!!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for Skye, vivian and tangy


----------



## dingleberryz

LF: Lolly & Goldie


----------



## Wolfycheeks

LF: Any Wolf villager except Audie! Can offer TBT or IGB.


----------



## beolnong

gamerdiji said:


> Looking For: Vivian, Butch, Raymond and Bunnie


are you still looking for butch?


----------



## Mewlly

I don’t really have any villagers I can trade, but i have NMT if people need them ^w^ I really want Lolly on my island :3


----------



## Fizzii

FriendsWithFauna said:


> Hello! I'm looking for
> Henry
> Biskit
> Wolfgang
> Phoebe





TaliaWolf said:


> I have an open plot and really want to fill it with one of my favorite villagers by the end of the night so please let me know if you have one of the following: Genji, Lobo, Sherb, Reneigh Wolfgang
> 
> I don't have much but if needed I can pay in TBT or possibly IGB depending on your asking price. Thanks a bunch!



Hi!
I have Wolfgang in boxes here





__





						Auction - WOLFGANG 🐺 is in boxes! HB: 15NMT
					

Wolfgang is in boxes!  Auction will end in 4 HOURS, 9:20pm / 21:20 GMT+1  Will take either NMT or Bells. 200k bells = 1NMT  Starting bid: 5NMT or equivalent   Minimum incriments: 5NMT or equivalent  Buyout = 40NMT or equivalent  Please have an open spot for him, and be available when the auction...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## shirocha

LF Chief - my #1 dreamie!
I can pay in NMT or IGB, your preference~


----------



## Potcha

Still have Pietro  he will be voided today since he in boxes


----------



## Kakashi

Hello Animal Crossing fans ^^

Here are the current villagers I am looking for. Let me know what your seeking. ^^

Raymond, Marshal, Audie, Judy, Genji, Reneigh, Fang and Merengue.

Thank you ^^


----------



## Audrey Marie

Kakashi said:


> Hello Animal Crossing fans ^^
> 
> Here are the current villagers I am looking for. Let me know what your seeking. ^^
> 
> Raymond, Marshal, Audie, Judy, Genji, Reneigh, Fang .
> 
> Thank you ^^


hi! i currently have an auction open for audie  idk how to tag it on my phone but it should be on the first page!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Looking for Lolly, Goldie or Cookie I will give Tom (the cranky cat)! Let me know thx! ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## aww

I’m looking for Diana!
I can trade her for NMT or Coco!
I can give you coco first so please have a free plot and I can get Diana!


----------



## Potcha

If anyone here is looking for Moe lmk because he is gonna be voided very soon


----------



## zammey12

Edit: No longer searching.


----------



## Kakashi

Audrey Marie said:


> hi! i currently have an auction open for audie  idk how to tag it on my phone but it should be on the first page!


I dont have enough NMT to trade for Judy, Audie or Raymond. Best I can do is trade another nice villager  sorry


----------



## Audrey Marie

hey! if you have one of my dreamies i could get her for you and end the auction


----------



## AshleySprinkle

Looking for faun, tia ,aurora, stitched or skye


----------



## AliceGuy1

Hi everyone, 
I am looking to get rid of a few villagers: 

Rosie
Blanche
Huck 
Vic 
Chester
Merry

I'm looking for NMT


----------



## Jewels

EDIT: Found<3


----------



## rubyy

i’m seeking Rudy!! :3


----------



## KiraKitten

Still looking for Sherb and I have an open plot right now!
I can offer in game bells of 2.5-3mil for him!


----------



## MadMaddie

Looking to complete my dreamies! I need both Lolly and Lucy. I don’t have too many IGB, but I can currently buy 15 NMTs, and can work toward more if need be, or I can pay in TBT. :3


----------



## matildab

Hi, I’m looking for Fang. Will pay NMT.


----------



## Meredith11

Hi! I'm looking for Lily! I will pay 15 NMT's and 500K IGB for her


----------



## HuxleysHero

I have Purrl available in boxes in anyone is looking for her.


----------



## Hyoshido

Looking for Dom, I have an open plot!
Can trade NMT's for him, I have plenty!


----------



## tae

i have *reneigh* in boxes today!


----------



## Potcha

Anyone looking for Roald? He asked to move


Kakashi said:


> Hello Animal Crossing fans ^^
> 
> Here are the current villagers I am looking for. Let me know what your seeking. ^^
> 
> Raymond, Marshal, Audie, Judy, Genji, Reneigh, Fang and Merengue.
> 
> Thank you ^^



I have Genji and I am looking for offers over 30 NMT for him


----------



## squidney

Frochi25 said:


> Does anybody want Pancetti, she’s a snooty pig villager.
> View attachment 252426
> I’m looking for Filbert, Raymond, Marina, Chadder, Marshal, Robin, Octavian, or Blanche.
> 
> I can give you 3 nook mile tickets too.


I have filbert in boxes TODAY


----------



## Ella.

Anyone looking for Cyd? Not sure how popular he is.


----------



## sindnjscjf

LF: Marina, can offer 2 NMT, few recipes, and a million bells.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

LF: Marina can offer 2 NMT, recipe DIYs, and IGB


----------



## umpaloolie

Desperately looking for Marshal!

I have a free spot ready for him!

Please let me know what you're looking for


----------



## KirbyKitsune

Looking for Bob! I have NMT and Bells


----------



## MochiACNL

Looking for Raymond for my bf, Beau and Audie! Can offer 100 NMT, all my 900 TBT and 8 million bells for Raymond!

Edit: I can also offer crafting services or buy you furniture from my catalog :')


----------



## metswee

LF katt and dom can offer anything from my catalog, star fragments of most kinds, rusted parts, gold nuggets, chief from an amiibo card!


----------



## Cheesport_unlimited

macdemarco said:


> Currently looking for any dog or wolf villager! Doesn’t matter which one ;-;


I’ve got Whitney in Boxes

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Anj2k6 said:


> Looking for: Margie, Apollo, Alfonso, Whitney, Merengue, Judy, Raymond
> 
> I have the amiibo cards of: Punchy, Bob, Kabuki, Stitches, Goldie, Bunnie, Mint, and Kiki I can cycle in return.


I have whitney in Boxes

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Anj2k6 said:


> Looking for: Margie, Apollo, Alfonso, Whitney, Merengue, Judy, Raymond
> 
> I have the amiibo cards of: Punchy, Bob, Kabuki, Stitches, Goldie, Bunnie, Mint, and Kiki I can cycle in return.


I have whitney in Boxes


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for mint and tiffany


----------



## moonford

Looking for Aurora, I have a plot available and I'm pretty sure it'll be filled tomorrow...so I'm kinda worried and would really appreciate a DM offering her!

Lemme know what you want and I can try my best to give you it! 

EDIT: I literally got her with my last NMT minutes after posting this. So nevermind!


----------



## Delphine

Looking for *Bill *and *Rod*!
Can pay in IG bells, TBT bells, NMT or blue roses.
Thanks!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Cyd the Elephant(Nobody has him so this prob won't go anywhere) please notify me if you're interested


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Looking for the dreamies in my signature (which is currently ugly, but I'm working on it)


----------



## merrylucky

I have Kevin in boxes if anyone would like him!!


----------



## maddie moon

Hello hi to all, I'm looking for Reneigh, I have an open plot and would love to have her join my island plz & thank you


----------



## WintergreenMynt

Looking for Megan. Please send me offers, whether it be NMT, bells, items in my catalogue, or materials.


----------



## Dormire

Ankha is in boxes for those who are interested!


----------



## aww

I’m looking for Greta the mouse! Please DM if you have!


----------



## Angelmarina

Found!!!


----------



## marea

Looking for Raymondo like everyone else. I have nmt, bells, tbt, golden nuggets, hybrids, you name it! I dont have large numbers but hopefully they can count for something when combined. I need him original, btw.


----------



## brycwh

I'm looking for Tybalt!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I'm looking for Cyd and sprocket


----------



## Kilo

lookin to invite blue bear today! open plot is closin very soon


----------



## Felawful

CrestFallen said:


> I asked Shari to move out yesterday (dm if you want her! She’s free just needs a good home) and I’m looking for either Antonio, Anabelle, or Lily
> 
> Willing to pay 10 NMT for any of them! 20 if anyone has Merengue


I have Antonio!! DMing you


----------



## lucitine

Looking for tangy or nibbles! Can pay in tbt/nmt/igb


----------



## Globes216

Looking for either Cyd or Gaston if anyone has either of them


----------



## tae

maddie moon said:


> Hello hi to all, I'm looking for Reneigh, I have an open plot and would love to have her join my island plz & thank you



i have reneigh in boxes rn.


----------



## PeachyLuxe

AliceGuy1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking to get rid of a few villagers:
> 
> Rosie
> Blanche
> Huck
> Vic
> Chester
> Merry
> 
> I'm looking for NMT




Hi 
is Blanche original or amibo?


----------



## Starfy

I'm Looking for Merengue, Stitches, or Diana!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Angelmarina said:


> LF: Del, he isn’t very popular and most people void him. He’s a cranky alligator. If he’s leaving your town please let me know. I can offer a few nmts, tbt, or some igbs for him.
> Edit: please dm me, that’s the best way to get a response from me. Ty. :3


I have del, I could get you him sunday. it's free


----------



## GanonDwarf2

LF: Raddle
I am able to give NMTs and IGBs,
PM me if you have him and are willing to give him to me.


----------



## Punchy4Prez

Looking for: Reneigh, Erik, Molly, Butch or Bea!


----------



## shushi

sprinkles will be in boxes tomorrow, does anyone wanna trade her for punchy or diana? if not then i can accept bells or nmts for her! i prefer a villager for villager trade tho!!
Edit: would prefer diana over punchy !

Edit 2: sprinkle got adopted and i got diana!


----------



## Dogemon

Looking for Reneigh and Dotty!


----------



## Silh

Seeking Fang or Punchy! I can pay in NMT or IGB! I have space available! ^^


----------



## PeachyLuxe

Looking for original Blanche in exchange for NMT’s


----------



## shdets

acnh.eclipse said:


> Offers for Octavian


Still looking for him?


----------



## Mushie

Dormire said:


> Ankha is in boxes for those who are interested!


If shes still available how much are you looking for? I can offer nmt, diys or igb


----------



## SoSu

Meelie said:


> Hello!!
> I currently have Savannah in my island although she doesn’t seem ready to move out yet. When she is, would you be willing to trade IGB for her? ☺


Thank you for replying. I actually got her just this week! I hope that your Savannah will find a good home!


----------



## masheddoq

i have a plot open!! LF: stitches, sherb, punchy, kabuki or roald  FT: nmt and bells


----------



## raynkirstein

Looking for Raymond, offering 3mil igb


----------



## Rosie977

I'm looking for Whitney, I have moose in boxes and lots of bells or nmt to offer for her!


----------



## outofwrlds

Crunchy said:


> I'm looking for Fuchsia, I have an open plot ready for her. Offering NMT or TBT bells <3 I REALLY want her so please message me if you have her in boxes.


Hi! You still have that plot open? I have Fuchsia moving out right now. She'll be in boxes tomorrow, but I'm willing to time travel if you happen to be available tonight, though I'll probably be offline in about an hour. PM me if you're interested and we can work out a price!


----------



## raynkirstein

raynkirstein said:


> Looking for Raymond, offering 3mil igb


Will pay 4mil igb now


----------



## allbutblue

Looking for Dom, Muffy, Rory, Julian, or Colton

I have Merengue and some other villagers (check my profile description 2 see them all)


----------



## zammey12

allbutblue said:


> Looking for Pietro, Dom, Muffy, Rory, or any of the smug horses.
> 
> I have Merengue and some other villagers (check my profile description 2 see them all)


I can get you Pietro tomorrow morning if you’d like


----------



## allbutblue

zammey12 said:


> I can get you Pietro tomorrow morning if you’d like


That would be awesome!! What would you like in return?


----------



## AppleCat

LF Tasha, Pecan, Fauna, and Lucky


----------



## seularin

*KATT* in boxes tomorrow!

LF *ROSIE* OR *STICHES*!


----------



## zammey12

allbutblue said:


> That would be awesome!! What would you like in return?


I’ll PM you


----------



## seularin

looking for ROSIE! willing to pay igb or nmts!!


----------



## dahliasandroses

dahliasandroses said:


> LF: raymond (a long shot, i know) or dom
> FT: ankha, marshal, genji, henry


bump!


----------



## wenymi

I’ll have a empty plot tomorrow...forever looking for punchy


----------



## bunn

Huck is in boxes today! He's free to anyone, just message me!


----------



## seularin

pretty desperate for rosie, so i'm willing to pay a lot!! (igb, nmts)

dm me if you're interested!! 

(also got katt moving out soon)


----------



## qwyzxv7

Considering the search bar does not do 3 letter searches is _anyone looking for _*Dom?*


----------



## Kilo

lookin for bluebear!


----------



## 8orangespatulas

Still on the search for Kiki, I have 26 NMTs and 1m bells up for trade!


----------



## Hedgehugs

looking for; nibbles, ricky/static (preferably ricky), cally, sally.

up for grabs if/when i move them out: gala, sterling, knox, pinky.


----------



## AC.Newbie

I finally got Hopkins to leave, now I NEED Ankha to take his place! If anyone has her, what do you need? I have igb, nmt's, even a few gold nuggets. Talk to me, let's do this!

Got her! The price was painful but I got her! Eventually I can see myself moving on from Bianca, Alice, and Gladys, but for now I think I'm pretty happy with my villagers!


----------



## KnightOfTigers

LF : Ankha
Can trade NMT combined with IGB and I have an opened plot! Feel free to contact me!


----------



## Wolfycheeks

LF; All wolf villagers except Kyle, also Butch the dog.


----------



## Katattacc

LF Punchy and Lolly
FT Zucker, pietro, NMT and bells!


----------



## Mushie

*Looking For LUCKY. Offering 40NMT if anyone has him please *


----------



## Meelie

SoSu said:


> Thank you for replying. I actually got her just this week! I hope that your Savannah will find a good home!


No worries at all! I’m happy you found your fave!


----------



## MochiACNL

Bill is in boxes! LF nmt


----------



## Jyun

Adopted Lolly!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Lf: Lolly, Erik and Goldie 
Ft: Tom, Bubbles, Diva, Nmt and IGB


----------



## Oats

Looking for Henry and Lily since i'll have an available slot tomorrow. i can offer NMTs, Bells, purple mums or any of the items from this list: https://villagerdb.com/user/oats/list/stuff-i-have


----------



## AliceGuy1

PeachyLuxe said:


> Hi
> is Blanche original or amibo?


Orginal


----------



## Coca

I’m looking for Lucky in boxes.


----------



## AliceGuy1

PeachyLuxe said:


> Looking for original Blanche in exchange for NMT’s



I could get her in boxes today if you want  I have a wishlist of items if you have any of those and I would accept any NMTs you have.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Hiya, 

I am looking for Raymond, Julian, Agnes, Muffy, Rolf or Cherry  

I could trade either Rosie or Diana (for Raymond) , Blanche, Huck or Chester or I can give wishlist items, gold, NMT or IGB  just message me and we could work out a deal!


----------



## Streaks

Looking for: Sherb.

I don’t have much but I’d give up my 1 mil bell savings and my 15 nook mile tickets for him. Been hunting forever. @.@


----------



## McDoge

Lf- Lucky
I know it's a long shot, but I'm looking for Lucky to complete my collection of wolves/dogs for my island. Let me know what you want in return. Have bells, some ironwood/Golden DIYs


----------



## Bunniexo

Looking for:
Judy
Merengue 
Marshel

I will pay in bells and NMT


----------



## AnonymousFish

Hi everyone, I'm looking for Bruce!! I'd buy him for a minimum of 500k IGB or 10 NMT OR we can negotiate a tbt price


----------



## zammey12

Edit: No longer searching.


----------



## TheBloodWitch

My Gladys will be in boxes as of tomorrow if anyone here is looking for her!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for: Cyd, Sprocket, Keaton, Knox


----------



## amylovesoth

Looking for Sprinkle please


----------



## poison_mutton

I’m looking for *Scoot*, he’s been one of my favorites since CF, would love to have him live on my new island!
Will trade bells/NMT/gold


----------



## Apprentice

Looking for audie, can offer 80nmt


----------



## kacchan

LF: BLANCHE

ill pay bells


----------



## Raywawolangi

I am looking for Pietro as I don't have any sheep villager yet. Can anyone help?


----------



## Juliarpie

Potcha said:


> Anyone looking for Roald? He asked to move
> 
> 
> I have Genji and I am looking for offers over 30 NMT for him


Is roald still available?


----------



## mimicah

Looking for Raymond! I know everybody is but....I spent over 300 tickets looking for him and still none :-( I can offer 8 mil, 20 NMTs, or/and Ankha (so sorry girl).


----------



## Silh

Looking for Punchy or Fang! Can offer NMT and have space available now!


----------



## Sephiroth

Raywawolangi said:


> I am looking for Pietro as I don't have any sheep villager yet. Can anyone help?


NVM He was taken.


----------



## iDandere

[EDIT: I FOUND HIM!] I’m looking for Moe the Cat please!!! Preferably soon cause I have an empty plot ❤

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Potcha said:


> If anyone here is looking for Moe lmk because he is gonna be voided very soon


I’m looking for him!! Please let me know if I’d be able to get him soon(I have an empty plot)


----------



## Kitten37wg

AliceGuy1 said:


> I could get her in boxes today if you want  I have a wishlist of items if you have any of those and I would accept any NMTs you have.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> I am looking for Raymond, Julian, Agnes, Muffy, Rolf or Cherry
> 
> I could trade either Rosie or Diana (for Raymond) , Blanche, Huck or Chester or I can give wishlist items, gold, NMT or IGB  just message me and we could work out a deal!


Do you still need Rolf? For 5 NMT maybe?


----------



## AliceGuy1

Kitten37wg said:


> Do you still need Rolf? For 5 NMT maybe?



Sorry I'm getting bianca today instead of Rolf  but thank you


----------



## Kiara12

Does anyone want Sylvia? She is in boxes today


----------



## eggiecrossing

linglongpingpong said:


> looking for mint and tiffany


Are you still looking for Tiffany? I have her in boxes today!

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Tiffany in boxes! Accepting NMT and bell offers!


----------



## umpaloolie

Still looking for Raymond ;_;

He's the last villager I'm actively looking for.
I don't have hundreds of NMT but I could offer WL items, hybrids etc


----------



## Lisa92

Bunniexo said:


> Looking for:
> Judy
> Merengue
> Marshel
> 
> I will pay in bells and NMT



Hey, I can get Marshal in Boxes by tomorrow.
What's your offer for him?
I'd prefer IGB.

Oh and sorry, I'm not a native english speaker


----------



## metswee

LF katt and dom! can offer anything from my catalog, star fragments of most kinds, rusted parts, gold nuggets, lilies of the valley or chief from an amiibo card!


----------



## Wotamin

Looking for Apollo and Coco or Poppy (taking whoever comes first for the normal types)!

Can pay in NMT, IGB, and certain DIYs if I have the recipe for them.


----------



## Acaii

Looking for cherry, I don’t really have a ton of NMT’s but I do have a lot of bells, If you do REALLY want tickets than i guess i could throw in whatever i could get.


----------



## Pottseee

Whoops nvm!


----------



## Zoetowns

Looking for Marina


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for Skye or vivian please!


----------



## jotyacht

Looking for Molly, can offer nmt and/or igb 
EDIT: Found her


----------



## eggiecrossing

Flurry in boxes! Pls message me for offers! Looking for bells or blue/purple hybrids!


----------



## goofyspoon

Xeleron said:


> Still looking to welcome Chops into my Island !


Chops is in boxes today if you're still interested!! Looking for some fruit to finish my orchard...oranges or peaches if you have them!


----------



## issh0mans

*Looking for: Coco!*
she's the only normal villager i love ;~;​


----------



## PhantomKilla66

Looking for roald


----------



## uboa

LF: Lucky, Raymond, Julian
Will offer IGB, 10+ mil or more for Raymond


----------



## Jewels

LF my children: bam, cheri, cookie, zell <3

edit: zell was found thanks to metswee <3


----------



## stargurg

anyone looking for cesar? c:
he's ready to go!


----------



## Coca

Looking for Coco, Stitches, Beau, Shep, Julian and Kyle.


----------



## metswee

Jewels said:


> LF my children: bam, cheri, cookie, zell <3


Hey I could get zell in boxes for you! if you dont mind him being kicked with amiibo I can do that real quick if not I can try TTing him out but it might take a little longer

hes also not original Ive given him a lot of suits and formal wear

if ur interested lmk!


----------



## Shydragon

Looking for Sterling and Julian! I can offer IGB or extra recipes (message me for specifics, I have a ton) or some of my loose hybrids which is mostly windflowers and hyacinths.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Looking for Static.


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Beau! Can offer money, nook mike tickets or items


----------



## Vynne

Looking for Kiki! DM me and we can work something out! c:


----------



## alonelyjedi

Hi!
I'm looking for Lopez/Diana/Deirdre


----------



## litteken39

Looking for PIETRO. 

Please help me accomplish this, it's my birthday and he's all I want. 

I had him in New Leaf and I thought I would be ok to not have him in New Horizons, but I was mistaken. I must have him. I will give you bells, star fragments, or NMTs.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

litteken39 said:


> Looking for PIETRO.
> 
> Please help me accomplish this, it's my birthday and he's all I want.
> 
> I had him in New Leaf and I thought I would be ok to not have him in New Horizons, but I was mistaken. I must have him. I will give you bells, star fragments, or NMTs.


how much bells?

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

I have him but I might not be able to let go of him


----------



## litteken39

Dude_Skillz said:


> how much bells?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> I have him but I might not be able to let go of him


One MILLION. Negotiable <3


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Lemme have 1,200,000 and it's a deal

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

I dm'd you just reply on there


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for whitney. I can offer 40 nmt for her.


----------



## rayraysparkles

Hedgehugs said:


> looking for; nibbles, ricky/static (preferably ricky), cally, sally.
> 
> up for grabs if/when i move them out: gala, sterling, knox, pinky.


I have cally! If you don't mind waiting, I'll boot her out in a day or two? Just restarted, so catching up!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for Skye, vivian, and tangy


----------



## rayraysparkles

LF: Ankha, Lucky, Savannah!

I would add Julian and Judy but yeah... never going to afford them lol

Thanks to the people on this forum, i have all 3 now! 

So I'm looking for Lolly now!!


----------



## maddi3bug

i’m looking for Ellie, Fauna and Lolly! i don’t have much, but i’m willing to give everything i’ve got for them! if you would give i would appreciate but i understand the market lol


----------



## qiripan

*KYLE* is in boxes! looking for *NMT-* buyout is *20 NMT! *


----------



## Acaii

Still looking for cherry, again I don’t have too many NMT’s And instead will pay all of my bells for them, but if you REALLY want tickets I’ll see what I can get.


----------



## Cancoon

Rex in boxes! He's for free, PM me!  ADOPTED


----------



## Nykun

Acaii said:


> Still looking for cherry, again I don’t have too many NMT’s And instead will pay all of my bells for them, but if you REALLY want tickets I’ll see what I can get.


I have Cherry. Would like, 5 nmts be okay of a trade for  you?
I would need time to get her ready though.


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Raymond for my bf in time for his b-day! Can offer 100 nmts, all of my 900+ tbt and 8 mil bells! You can also order anything from my catalog or I can craft anything you want from the list below <3





__





						Crafting by mochi | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Crafting, a list by mochi containing 278 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Acaii

Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Nykun said:


> I have Cherry. Would like, 5 nmts be okay of a trade for  you?
> I would need time to get her ready though.


 would 4 NMT’s be ok? Also could you message me when she’s in boxes?


----------



## Nykun

Acaii said:


> Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020
> 
> would 4 NMT’s be ok? Also could you message me when she’s in boxes?


Sure! And can do.


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Looking for Chief, Vivian or Whitney! Will give 40 nmt for any of them. Please pm me! I have an open plot


----------



## Shinobi Toad

Will pay, give gold, NMT. You tell me


----------



## Katie1313

Looking for Marshal. Willing to trade 50 NMT or Zell for him.


----------



## AppleCat

Still looking for Pecan and Tasha!


----------



## puppyish

Lookin for Bob!!!’


----------



## synicals

got


----------



## illypod

I’m looking for Hopper, Nate, and Pietro. If anyone would like to help a girl out, I’d be ever so grateful! ^__^


----------



## cagycorvidae

looking for:
- aurora
- bill
- ken
- roscoe
- coco
- dotty
- robin or amelia

i'm not very rich but i might be able to work out something?

edit: got kyle! thanks!!


----------



## Minimasher

Linnea said:


> [LF] Fauna, Diana, Audie, Chief, Bam
> [FT] NMT, Bells Bunnie, Merengue, Tybalt, Julia
> 
> Please let me know!


I have Diana in boxes!


----------



## qiripan

cagycorvidae said:


> looking for:
> - aurora
> - bill
> - ken
> - kyle
> - roscoe
> - coco
> - dotty
> - robin or amelia
> 
> i'm not very rich but i might be able to work out something?


hey! i have kyle in boxes, what are you willing to offer?


----------



## illypod

I’m looking for Hopper, Nate, and Pietro. If anyone would like to help a girl out, I’d be oh so grateful! ^__^


----------



## Minimasher

alonelyjedi said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking for Lopez/Diana/Deirdre


I have Diana in boxes! PM me if you're interested

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

I have Diana in boxes. Message me if you are interested. I am willing to trade her for NMTs not too many


----------



## cagycorvidae

qiripan said:


> hey! i have kyle in boxes, what are you willing to offer?


i'm not exactly sure, what is the usual price for him?


----------



## qiripan

cagycorvidae said:


> i'm not exactly sure, what is the usual price for him?


i know on the villager tier list hes listed as 1.5~ mill IGB, so like 10-15 ish NMT?


----------



## cagycorvidae

qiripan said:


> i know on the villager tier list hes listed as 1.5~ mill IGB, so like 10-15 ish NMT?


oh gosh djdsj i can only get six NMT
sorry if that's not enough


----------



## qiripan

cagycorvidae said:


> oh gosh djdsj i can only get six NMT
> sorry if that's not enough


im flexible! do u want to pm me so we could work out a deal? i just want him out lol


----------



## Dude_Skillz

illypod said:


> I’m looking for Hopper, Nate, and Pietro. If anyone would like to help a girl out, I’d be oh so grateful! ^__^


I have pietro for 1,500,000 bells


----------



## Damniel

Looking for Deirdre. I can trade for Phoebe or use my Marshal, Stitches, Wolfgang, Merengue, and Whitney to trade with those too


----------



## Potcha

Damniel said:


> Looking for Deirdre. I can trade for Phoebe or use my Marshal, Stitches, Wolfgang, Merengue, and Whitney to trade with those too



I am looking for some NMT for her! She isn’t in boxes yet tho


----------



## Laureline

Spot filled


----------



## nekotown

Hello! I'm looking for a cat villager. Any cat is fine with me. I can offer 100,000 bells and/or 5 NMT. (Sorry for the low rate. I share a switch with my family and someone erased all the data by mistake so I had to start over). Also, do you have to have a plot for a villager or can you just invite them? I'm really confused on how to get a plot.


----------



## Wotamin

Wotamin said:


> Looking for Apollo and Coco or Poppy (taking whoever comes first for the normal types)!
> 
> Can pay in NMT, IGB, and certain DIYs if I have the recipe for them.



bump!


----------



## BunnyElsa

Looking for Muffy! Happy to trade Marina and/or NMT


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Sprocket, Bam.
Willing to trade some igb or very few NMT
Some of my villagers are also up for adoption


----------



## internetpr1nc3ss

LOOKING ４KIKI !! 

i don’t currently have a plot open, but once she is in boxes i can open up a plot !! if you’re willing to part w her please lmk ^+^ in exchange i have gloria, bells, nmt, furniture, clothing, materials (including star fragments) , or i can craft things for you if i have the recipe !!


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys I have Audie in boxes, she's 100% original and would prefer her to leave soon!


----------



## eichiikun

hello! looking for raymond, i am offering fauna or flurry for trade!


----------



## Tzuuyy

Looking for SHERB. I can offer a little over 60 tickets, 108k bells, rare items, and some other things. I just really want him, thank you


----------



## Katie1313

No longer looking for Marshal. Now looking for Roald. Looking to pay IGB.


----------



## Juan Javier

Hi, i have NMT and y want beau for my island 

any offers?


----------



## MochiACNL

Looking for papi now! Can only give bells since I was scammed of all my nmts, sorry


----------



## qiripan

*TAMMY *is in boxes! looking for *NMT *for her, between *1-5*!


----------



## Kitty2201

Is anyone looking for Ketchup? I have her, she’s mostly original, might have a different shirt sometimes cause I delivered 1 gift, but otherwise the same. She isn’t in boxes, but seeing if anyone is wanting to buy her for NMTs otherwise I’ll be kicking her out with an amiibo for a villager I want in my town. I can TT her out. Message me if interested


----------



## Optic

I’m looking for *Muffy*! Dm me offers please!


----------



## RhythmFake

I have Ankha moving out (can TT into boxes) I'm looking to trade her for Apollo or Mitzi


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for an original mint my last and first dreamie !


----------



## Hedgehugs

rayraysparkles said:


> I have cally! If you don't mind waiting, I'll boot her out in a day or two? Just restarted, so catching up!


Sure! Take your time. Just DM me when you do. Are you looking for any payment?

Since I'm posting again I'll update my list;
looking for; nibbles, ricky/static (preferably ricky), cally (maybe not in one/two days thanks to the beautiful rayraysparkles), sally.

up for grabs if/when i move them out: gala, sterling, knox, pinky.


----------



## Potcha

Someone did have dibs on Lily but if they don't respond soon I am relisting her or voiding her.
They offered 15 NMT for Lily. She's in boxes. ): I don't want to void her if possible!


----------



## DewDrops

LF Zell or Marshal!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## seularin

sprinkles in boxes tmr! c: looking for rosie <3 will pay in nmts or igb


----------



## wmanalili

anybody looking for bob? willing to put in boxes for bells!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## RubyRose00

looking for molly, gayle, bluebear and can probably trade skye or nana for them or tickets or somethin let me know


----------



## seularin

wmanalili said:


> anybody looking for bob? willing to put in boxes for bells!



how many bells you thinking?


----------



## wmanalili

RubyRose00 said:


> looking for molly, gayle, bluebear and can probably trade skye or nana for them or tickets or somethin let me know



I have molly or can get blue bear! 
how many IGB are you willing to give?


----------



## seularin

wmanalili said:


> anybody looking for bob? willing to put in boxes for bells!



is 500k okay?


----------



## qiripan

DewDrops said:


> LF Zell or Marshal!


hey i have zell in boxes! are you willing to offer nmt?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

*ZELL *is in boxes! looking for *NMT *or *DIYs*! PM me with offers!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## LillyKay

I am desperately looking for Kyle, Tucker and Sly.


----------



## Orlandito1026

Currently looking for Raymond, willing to pay 10 to 20 mil igb. If this doesn't work for you just pm me so we can come to an agreement : )


----------



## Divinityy

currently looking for raymond! i have 102 nmt rn and 20k nook miles so like,,, 112 nmt and i can offer up to 5 mil igb ^^


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Could someone help me look for Raddle I still need him he's a villager I really want!


----------



## ~Robin~

Hello everyone, I've got an empty plot today and I'd like to have any of the following villagers move there : 
Beau, Marshal, Melba, Molly, Poppy, Punchy, Stitches.

Name a price in NMT and maybe some bells to see if we can have a deal


----------



## hanakuromori

Looking for an original Genji and Coco. Willing to trade original Raymond or can offer anything you want!
EDIT: Raymond will only be traded if you can get me both of them!


----------



## ecstasy

Looking for Croque!


----------



## Corvusrene

Looking for Mott! I can offer NMT or bells.


----------



## Potcha

Lily and Genji are in boxes (I have two switches). Preference is to whoever can offer NMT and can take them quickly no hassle.

they have their original clothings and furniture. They were recruited to my towns for the purposes of being cycled, so I do not and never have give furniture or clothing gifts to any villagers I don’t intend to keep.


----------



## 4bella

i really would like to get dobie buy the empty plot i have before a random villager gets it! pls lmk if he’s in boxes for u


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## KnightOfTigers

LF Ankha! I have a few spare NMT and a bunch of IGB to trade. I can also trade Elvis


----------



## 4bella

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


desperately looking for dobie, pls pls if u have him quote this!!!


----------



## Capeet

Looking for Chops and Jitters!
Edit: got chops, now just looking for jitters!


----------



## doofcake

LF Ketchup, Pietro, Ruby, Coco
Antonio is in boxes today~


----------



## RedRum2514

hanakuromori said:


> Looking for an original Genji and Coco. Willing to trade original Raymond or can offer anything you want!


I've DM'd you!


----------



## entleex

Looking for Judy, she is my last villager on my dreamies list! Just send me any offers, will pay in nmts  Thank you!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Looking for these 3 at the moment for my second island, have a space for one then I’ll cycle some more for another. If anybody has one in boxes for sale please ask for what you would like for them 

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Got coco


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


----------



## mugi

looking for stella!


----------



## JKDOS

PeachyLuxe said:


> Hi
> is Blanche original or amibo?



I don't think that matters.


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Tiffany!

Found her!


----------



## jaeds

Currently looking for: Lolly, Kabuki, or Monique!


----------



## seikoshi

I'm currently looking for either of the following: Coco, Diana, Dizzy, Maple, Marshal, Rodeo or Stitches.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I'm looking for Skye, Vivian, tangy, ..I'm not home now will be around 3pm  EST

..and raymond but I cant afford in just saying he is one of my dream villagers.

These are the only ones I need


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Is anyone want to trade for bubbles the hippo let me know soon voiding her in about 30 mins


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Lf Maple the normal bear cub! I can offer NMT and some bells! Please dm me if you have her!


----------



## Nin!~

At the moment i'm looking for a new villager "Deidre" 
If Deidre is boxing at the moment. Please DM me and I'll give a tip.


----------



## alonelyjedi

hi, I'm looking for Rosie or Diana.
I can give 20nmts the villager


----------



## Vynne

LF Kiki as my last dreamie! I have to open the plot for her, but I'm offering 40NMTs + bells! DM me and we can work out a price :>


----------



## outofwrlds

Looking for Lopez or Freya! Can't offer much IGB, but can give 20NMT


----------



## jokk

LF pango or tutu! can offer dotty, NMT, or IGB


----------



## Mr_Persona

Still looking for Aurora for my sister. Will pay TBT for her and nothing else because my sister doesn't want to spend on stuff in game.


----------



## Juliarpie

Potcha said:


> Lily and Genji are in boxes (I have two switches). Preference is to whoever can offer NMT and can take them quickly no hassle.
> 
> they have their original clothings and furniture. They were recruited to my towns for the purposes of being cycled, so I do not and never have give furniture or clothing gifts to any villagers I don’t intend to keep.


Possibly interested in lily if she’s still available!!


----------



## qiripan

*ZELL *is still in boxes! looking for either *NMT *or *DIYs*! pm me if interested!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Bam, Apollo, Tank, Ankha, Lucky.
I'll pay igb(no NMT, I'm poor in those), and SOME villagers


----------



## nvthisqt

DewDrops said:


> *[Looking for]* Blanche, Flora, Marina, Fuschia, Ketchup, Piper, or Diana.
> 
> This is pretty much an order of preference!
> 
> Though no one I have is in boxes or looking to move, I have
> 
> *[For Trade] *Rocket, Sheldon, Derwin



I have Marina in Boxes today! accepting 4 mil or best offer


----------



## Rasha

LF: Wolfgang, Freya, Chief, Fang.
I'd also love to have Beau and Audie but I'm not sure I can afford them atm.

Willing to pay NMTs


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Looking for Roald - offering 30-40 NMT


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Bam, Apollo, Ken, Keaton, Plucky


----------



## Itadakii

Looking for Dobie, have empty plot!


----------



## Raywawolangi

Sephiroth said:


> NVM He was taken.


Aw snap


----------



## Sid

Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for Bam, Apollo, Ken, Keaton, Plucky



I have bam and Keaton.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



acnh.eclipse said:


> I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ



I have daisy


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I'll DM you


covid said:


> I have bam and Keaton.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have daisy


----------



## oranlarvitar

seikoshi said:


> I'm currently looking for either of the following: Coco, Diana, Dizzy, Maple, Marshal, Rodeo or Stitches.


I have stitches in boxes currently! Lmk if you’re interested


----------



## MochiACNL

Still looking for Raymond! Can offer all my 900+ tbt, 5 mil bells and can order you anything from my catalog/craft you anything from the list below <3





__





						Crafting by mochi | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Crafting, a list by mochi containing 278 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Sencha

LF Felicity, can pay in either NMT or bells, flexible on time since I haven't sold my last plot


----------



## lieryl

LF: Judy :,) i’m ready to break my bank lmao 

i can offer NMT, large star fragments, IGB, and whatever else you may want if i can get my hands on it ^_^


----------



## lunarmood56

I'm new to this, but I'm looking for: Kiki, Lucky, and Coco!


----------



## crim.

i have chevre in boxes today if anyone wants her!

also i’m looking for:
Jacques
Sparro
Spike
Curt
Drago
Octavian
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
bob
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## tonkuri

looking everywhere for chrissy! i have all the villagers i want except her and she hasnt showed up ONCE on island tours (while somehow ive gotten francine like 5 times... who i would take but i dont have room for another snooty)


----------



## moe425

Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for Bam, Apollo, Ken, Keaton, Plucky



I have Apollo in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

OOOOH I'll DM you quick


----------



## merrylucky

Taken


----------



## Potcha

Juliarpie said:


> Possibly interested in lily if she’s still available!!


  She is and I need her out desperately.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



LinkToTheWorld said:


> Looking for Roald - offering 30-40 NMT


 
i have roald but I need to get Lily out of my town so I can TT!


----------



## azaleastouch

edit: got em! tysm


----------



## lulu9956

Still searching for Flora! I've got an open plot today and would love to bring her home!


----------



## shendere

Looking for *Chrissy* to replace my Claudia! 
I'm not in a big rush for this since idk when she'll move-
And every other villager I have I intend to keep LOL

Also looking for *Snake*. 

I'm not overpaying for them at all, I can offer some bells or a 1-5NMT for them. DM if anything


----------



## marea

I am no longer looking for peaches but i am still looking for Curt and i might not have enough time. I realllly need him to be original, though.


----------



## terminator

I'm LF Roscoe. 
Can offer Lolly, NMT or igb for him.


----------



## AdvLAMP

Looking for Hopper! I'm working on moving out Agnes


----------



## Capeet

Nvm


----------



## lele

illypod said:


> I’m looking for Hopper, Nate, and Pietro. If anyone would like to help a girl out, I’d be oh so grateful! ^__^


 
ive just found Nate on an island, I can invite to my island for you


----------



## Diableos

*EDIT: *No longer needed, found her!

Looking for *Audie!* Will pay in TBT. No idea what she's worth. 300 TBT? 400? Whatever works.

Message me if she's in boxes! I'm missing a peppy and want the cute, new wolf!


----------



## LuvDolphin

LF
Victoria
Shep
Gayle
Olivia


FT  igb,nmt or we can make a deal for something you want!  thanks


----------



## Swablu

I’m looking for Tasha for a friend!!


----------



## elo-chan

lunarmood56 said:


> I'm new to this, but I'm looking for: Kiki, Lucky, and Coco!


Hello! I have Kiki on my island right now and I'm currently trying to cycle her out. I'll let you know if she pings me to move!


----------



## lunarmood56

elo-chan said:


> Hello! I have Kiki on my island right now and I'm currently trying to cycle her out. I'll let you know if she pings me to move!


thank you so much!


----------



## imyoonbi

Xeleron said:


> Still looking to welcome Chops into my Island !



Hello! Chops decided to move out and will be in boxes tomorrow. Are you still looking for him?


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Cyd
I really want him


----------



## Globes216

Swablu said:


> I’m looking for Tasha for a friend!!



Still looking? I can cycle her out today!


----------



## rringabel

Globes216 said:


> Still looking? I can cycle her out today!


ooo im their friend whos been looking for tasha! im trying to get a villager out myself to make space, id love to have her ;u;


----------



## Globes216

rringabel said:


> ooo im their friend whos been looking for tasha! im trying to get a villager out myself to make space, id love to have her ;u;



Pm’ed!


----------



## AC.Newbie

I have a question about this, forgive me if this isn't the place, just let me know where to direct the post:

When I get a villager in boxes and someone claims them, if I travel to the next day when they should be gone, will they then be gone from my island still? And will the claimer still get them? Again, sorry to disrupt the thread!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

When some talks to them and adopts them they immediately leave and when you knock on the door it says "I've Moved -[Villager Name]
So as soon as they are adopted, they're gone when the new parent leaves the house

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Edit: It's when the parent leaves the island and travels back home


----------



## Chloebug44

Deirdre is in boxes lmk if interested!

also I’m looking for Gayle or Julian


----------



## Velvetina

*LF: Coco, Lolly, or Lucky! *I can offer NMT but I sadly don't have that many ;-; I mostly have bells.


----------



## Darian

LF Lolly and Ruby!


----------



## Rabirin

LF: Merengue, Tangy, Marshal


----------



## Juliarpie

seikoshi said:


> I'm currently looking for either of the following: Coco, Diana, Dizzy, Maple, Marshal, Rodeo or Stitches.


Hi! I have Dizzy in boxes right now!


----------



## Xeleron

imyoonbi said:


> Hello! Chops decided to move out and will be in boxes tomorrow. Are you still looking for him?


Hi! Sorry for the late reply, I already have him!! But thanks for reaching out! (I need to go back and edit my post). You might want to ask if anyone else wants him... although you (unfortunately) might not fin anyone to take him


----------



## Juliarpie

Damniel said:


> Looking for Deirdre. I can trade for Phoebe or use my Marshal, Stitches, Wolfgang, Merengue, and Whitney to trade with those too


Hi! Are you still looking for Deirdre? Only asking 5nmt

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Nin!~ said:


> At the moment i'm looking for a new villager "Deidre"
> If Deidre is boxing at the moment. Please DM me and I'll give a tip.


Hi! I have Deidre in boxes if you're still interested?


----------



## merrylucky

*Marina is in boxes!!!* looking for NMT or trade for Lucky or Mitzi


----------



## Eizen

Looking for Octavia ( sadly i don't have anything to give in return since all my efforts going into terraforming ) but if anyone has him be much appreciated


----------



## Katattacc

Still LF Punchy and lolly!
FT Zucker, Pietro, NMT and bells!


----------



## justalittlemad

LF: Lucky and Ahnka. I can offer 3 million IGB each (my entire savings) if we can work something out.


----------



## alanb001

I’m looking for Dizzy. Please let me know if anyone has him ready to go.


----------



## OreoTerror

LF: Shep, Beau, Freya, Bam or Apollo! Mostly wanting Shep!


----------



## merrylucky

Zoetowns said:


> Looking for Marina


Are you still looking for her? I have her in boxes right now, looking for nmt offers


----------



## TinyCreations

Done


----------



## terminator

*LF: **Chrissy*!! FT: Marshal, Lolly, Diana, NMT, or IGB.


----------



## Emou

Hello ( :
Im looking for Marshal, Chrissy or Francine! I can offer nmt or igb! I have a plot right now 
Good luck finding your dream villagers everyone!


----------



## Juliarpie

FoundHim!!!   Out here lookin for my boi ROald. I had him but gave him to my brother since he was his dreamie. But i accidentally fell in love with the wide-eyed innocence of this penguin and need him back in my life. Willing to pay nmt and bells. Can do up to 60nmt for him


----------



## honeyaura

CrestFallen said:


> I asked Shari to move out yesterday (dm if you want her! She’s free just needs a good home) and I’m looking for either Antonio, Anabelle, or Lily
> 
> Willing to pay 10 NMT for any of them! 20 if anyone has Merengue


Giving away Antonio! Link


----------



## shiizai

Looking for Lolly, Stitches, Marshal, Rosie, Coco, Raymond, and Goldie. Willing to make IGB, NMT or villager trading offers!


----------



## LuvDolphin

shiizai said:


> Looking for Lolly, Stitches, Marshal, Rosie, Coco, Raymond, and Goldie. Willing to make IGB, NMT or villager trading offers!


What villagers do you have? Just curious


----------



## Ichiban

might be moving on from bob, dm me offers!


----------



## shiizai

LuvDolphin said:


> What villagers do you have? Just curious


The current villagers I have that I'd be willing to trade are Rocket, Nana, Claude, Tank, Drago, Hamphrey, and Cleo, although I understand most of them aren't very highly desired villagers.


----------



## honeyaura

jess-rose said:


> Looking for Olaf, Antonio, Cyrano, Pango and Snooty!


Antonio being given away here! Link


----------



## Konan

Looking for Carmen have 400k bells to offer


----------



## Ploom

Hi, I'm _still_ looking for *Kabuki*.
I'm offering a lot for him (either in NMT, IGB, hybrid flowers, and possibly tbt)
*but* *only if he is all original (clothes & furniture) and if he moved out naturally (not forced out via amiibo)*
I cannot stress those above conditions enough; I am *only *interested in an all original, naturally moved out Kabuki.
I have an open spot right now and will probably keep it open as I island hop for a few days hoping to get him.


----------



## Konan

*Lf: Carmen. Have 400k bells to offer*


----------



## danib

LF: Julian (priority) or Ken
FT: Reneigh


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
Jacques
Sparro
Spike
Curt
Drago
Octavian
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
bob
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## Jared:3

Hi everyone I have Merengue who is leaving my island!


----------



## Juliarpie

I have Teddy in boxes if anyone is interested!


----------



## Globes216

Looking for Sherb! Have a plot open now


----------



## petaI

selling raymond. if anyone is interested, please make an offer in my thread here!


----------



## Sencha

Still looking for Felicity! I’d be so happy if she could finally come home


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Getting rid Eugene today (not in boxes YET) pm me offers for him!


----------



## Potcha

LuvDolphin said:


> LF
> Apollo
> Roald
> Winnie or Victoria
> Shep
> Gayle
> Olivia
> 
> 
> FT Judy, igb,nmt or we can make a deal for something you want!  thanks



I have Roald. He is in boxes.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Juliarpie said:


> Out here lookin for my boi ROald. I had him but gave him to my brother since he was his dreamie. But i accidentally fell in love with the wide-eyed innocence of this penguin and need him back in my life. Willing to pay nmt and bells. Can do up to 60nmt for him



i have roald. he is in boxes. First come first served, provided I like the offer


----------



## Syces

Looking for Dom/Marina/Sherbert/Fang
dm me offers!!!


----------



## LillyKay

Still desperately looking for Kyle, Tucker and Sly.


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for Fauna and Erik! i have a few NMT i can offer and maybe some bells as well? I really need them for my islands theme! ❤


----------



## Lucipurr

Desperately searching for Kyle will pay nmt or bells or both


----------



## Magnetar

Hi everyone,

I have an empty plot on my island and I'm looking to adopt *Olaf* today.
I'm depending on someone's kindness as I don't have much to offer at the moment.

Edit:  Thank you Tako for letting me invite Olaf!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Bianca? Going into boxes today. Open to offers...


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

Lf Raymond


----------



## Eizen

Still LF octavian ( relying on somebody's kindness since I can't really offer much )


----------



## Rabirin

LF: Merengue, Mint, Tangy or Marshal.

I can mainly offer some NMTs and IGBs depending on the villager or I can even throw in some TBT.


----------



## BeezyBee

LF: (in order of preference)

Audie, Freya, Whitney, Vivian, Felicity, Bea, or Bianca!

(CLAIMED)


----------



## Druidsleep

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Does anyone have Chrissy?


----------



## Magnetar

Found Olaf. Thank you Tako.


----------



## jaeds

LF: Lolly (original, not gifted/clothed - it's ok if amiibo though!)
FT: Sherb in boxes (either for Lolly, or for ~30NMT? so i can use that towards getting lolly from someone else)

i can trade sherb for lolly, or i can offer 20NMT +2mil IGB for lolly! thanks!


----------



## Ichiban

might be moving on from bob, dm me offers


----------



## hanakuromori

Still looking for an original Genji! Found!


----------



## Tori Himemiya

Looking for Dom with his original home! Have an open plot right now. Can offer NMT!


----------



## Potcha

Syces said:


> Looking for Dom/Marina/Sherbert/Fang
> dm me offers!!!



I have Marina! Anyone else looking for Marina I am looking for offers above 20 NMT. I found her on a Nook tour for the fifth time and I keep taking her because shes a popular dreamie


----------



## Jyun

Looking for Piper the peppy bird (original). Can offer 20 NMT for her.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe

Looking for Ankha! Please pm me  I can pay igb


----------



## AC.Newbie

BeezyBee said:


> LF: (in order of preference)
> 
> Audie, Freya, Whitney, Vivian, Felicity, Bea, or Bianca!


I have Bianca in boxes


----------



## MayorJuan

Looking for an original Peanut or Audie! I have NMT but not many maybe like 20 ;_;


----------



## Deprodine

Looking for Audie, Kabuki, or Marshall!


----------



## Shaymin_Gamer

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


I have Diana and would be willing to trade for Merengue. I would also accept maple if you're not willing to part with Merengue but would definitely prefer Merengue


----------



## lenlen

Looking for Ruby! Can offer bells and NMT. Please PM!


----------



## Ploom

Ploom said:


> Hi, I'm _still_ looking for *Kabuki*.
> I'm offering a lot for him (either in NMT, IGB, hybrid flowers, and possibly tbt)
> *but* *only if he is all original (clothes & furniture) and if he moved out naturally (not forced out via amiibo)*
> I cannot stress those above conditions enough; I am *only *interested in an all original, naturally moved out Kabuki.
> I have an open spot right now and will probably keep it open as I island hop for a few days hoping to get him.


Still looking for *Kabuki* & have an open spot


----------



## basilica

Looking for: Fang, Merengue, Fuschia, Pietro, Flora, Tiffany, Marcie
Priority: Fang & Fuschia

hoping to pay with TBT but i also have IGB. please message me if cycling/selling any! i can create the plot when you have the villager in boxes. ^^


----------



## Laureline

Got Bob!


----------



## Shaymin_Gamer

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Still looking for ketchup. The other trade didn’t work out cause they can’t invite her from the campsite~
> Also looking for dom (for a friend).
> Can pay NMT’s for both. Thank you.


Happy to give you Dom, i dont really like him and would be willing to accept little to no payment

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



DeerWrangler said:


> Looking for Diana or Beau, can offer 20-25 NMT and some bells


Hey I have Diana but have pretty much a lifetime supply of bells lol. I'm trying to fill my island with villagers with food themed names or designs so if you have any I would be happy to trade.


----------



## Sid

I have Merengue in boxes right now.


----------



## JellyBeans

anyone looking for Cheri? I thought she was more popular than this ha she's in boxes for another hour or so!


----------



## ja2mine

offering pietro ! 

LF: NMT or kiki or vivian : - )


----------



## KSI CUTEROXY

hanakuromori said:


> Still looking for an original Genji!


My friend has an original genji in boxes


----------



## Doggowobble

Doggowobble said:


> looking for Fauna and Erik! i have a few NMT i can offer and maybe some bells as well? I really need them for my islands theme! ❤


i am still looking for them!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Still looking for Skye Vivian Tangy and Raymond thanks


----------



## Khaelis

Suppose I'll leave a comment down here...

LF>Wolfgang. Can only really offer IGB, perhaps some items and spare DIYs I have laying around. Just send me a conversation. Thanks.

On hold for bit


----------



## Knviess

LF Tucker, I have Punchy to Trade


----------



## Catsglare

LF: Shari, Dobie, Sherb, Raymond, Beau, or Whitney

pm me and tell me what you'd like !
I can trade for Chrissy, Colton, Pippy, or Lionel!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Have Bianca still in boxes...

Think I want to replace her with Judy. Any decent prices out there? (Raymond would be the ultimate but I know I'll never afford him...)
Offering nmt, igb, star fragments, I'll craft you whatever I can, blood, my 1st born... whatever it takes


----------



## grimmgin

Looking to part ways with Goldie, if anyone's looking for her!


----------



## MochiACNL

Lf Raymond! Can trade for Judy, Marshal, 300 nmts or 900 tbt!


----------



## Rabirin

LF: Marshal & Mint now!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Anyone have Molly, Aurora, or Goldie? Only paying with 80tbt for one of them.
Plz help my sister


----------



## velour

Desperately looking for *Felicity *or *Bonbon*, will be having an open plot this upcoming Saturday. Thank you!


----------



## solecito

Selling Kabuki for 50 NMT!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Looking for *Judy*. I can trade you anything I've ever cataloged on my *list here*. I can also craft something on my *crafting list *as long as you provide the materials for the rare stuff. I am also offering TBT and bells. Let me know what your preferred method of trade is.


----------



## Shaymin_Gamer

covid said:


> I have Merengue in boxes right now.


Would be happy take Merengue off of your hands. I could offer bells or I have one tier one and 2 tier two villagers that I would be willing to trade for if you would like.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



DeerWrangler said:


> Looking for Diana or Beau, can offer 20-25 NMT and some bells


I've got Diana, I would accept bells but I would prefer to trade if you have any food themed villagers (design or name) I would love to make a trade.


----------



## TrvpTyler

found


----------



## Felawful

Looking for Genji and Francine. I have an empty plot and NMT and/or bells to offer!

edit: found both of them


----------



## lunacymoon

LF: Zell, NMT

FT: I can TT Raymond in boxes! (I can also provide photo evidence and stuff if you need that... I know how Raymond is lol)

Edit: Claimed!


----------



## taylorrcrossing

LF: bluebear
FT: bells only 
I got scammed and moved her out for raymond. I dont have much because i gave them 9mil bells and 30nmt (everything I had). I’m just hoping there is someone out there who is willing to give me her for cheap. I have a plot open


----------



## Knviess

LF Tucker!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

If someone wants Apple or Blanche, I have them.
I can give blanche for 5 NMT


----------



## bergamot

LF: Dom
FT: NMT


----------



## nyanicat

I have Ketchup wanting to move out! Looking to trade for Audie!


----------



## Hanu

My bf is looking for Buzz! ^^ offering NMT


----------



## aesbea

hi! LF Judy!! she's an adorable cub!

currently on the hunt for her but have lost hope :'(

I have around 50 NMT (need to check)? Can offer bells since I like to do stonks lol


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
Jacques
Sparro
Spike
Curt
Drago
Octavian
bluebear
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
*bob*
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## terminator

LF Chrissy! Offering Diana, Marshal, Lolly, NMT or IGB


----------



## AC.Newbie

Have around 150 nmt's, a little gold, star fragments and igb. Looking for either Raymond or Judy


----------



## TinyCreations

LF: Poppy and Peacan!
Need a lil time to free up space.
NMT or Bells is fine with me.


----------



## milkie

LF: Fang | Lucky

i have bells and I'm currently stocking up on nm tickets

I also have a diana, and chief amiibos that I could invite and trade


----------



## Miele

looking for Lily


----------



## Lexii

LF: Blanche, Cranston, Flora, Julia, Gladys, Bam, Audie, Kyle, Muffy, Dom !! 

H;; bells just name your price pls


----------



## Buizel

LF: Poppy, Pecan, Peanut.
FT: NMTs or Bells.


----------



## tobi!

Chevre in boxes tomorrow. LMK if you want her.

Taking igb over nmt.


----------



## Damniel

im looking to let Freya go to a good island. PM me if you're interested


----------



## MochiACNL

MochiACNL said:


> Lf Raymond! Can trade for Judy, Marshal, 300 nmts or 900 tbt!


Still looking


----------



## ecamllf

LF: Beau. Can trade for IGB.


----------



## LuvDolphin

LuvDolphin said:


> LF
> Victoria
> Melba
> 
> 
> 
> FT  igb,nmt or we can make a deal for something you want!  thanks


----------



## Fisher

Francine will be in boxes tomorrow for me if anyone is interested, looking for nmt.


----------



## Doggowobble

Looking for Fauna and Erik if anyone has them! I can offer NMT! I really need them for my island theme!


----------



## solecito

I have Kabuki in boxes. If anyone's interested, I'm selling him for 50 NMTs!


----------



## Melonyy

solecito said:


> I have Kabuki in boxes. If anyone's interested, I'm selling him for 50 NMTs!



I think @Ploom was looking for Kabuki.


----------



## meows

Looking for *T-Bone*. He moved out and I miss him.  Can pay IGB or NMT. *I currently don't have an empty plot, but I TT, so i can _make_ one*


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking for lobo,audie an dolbie


----------



## Yuenie

Poppy will be in boxes for me tomorrow since I’m having a campsite visitor replace her. Let me know if either of you can make an offer in NMTs, thanks! @TinyCreations @Buizel


----------



## kaye

LF: Marshal, Muffy, Lucky
IGB, NMTs, or diys ok pls advise


----------



## shendere

Looking for *Chrissy*. PM, natural move out only. 
No amiibo ~ thank you.

May be looking for _Snake but in zero rush for him._


----------



## Eevee_TheForest

Hi, I just started so looking for some villagers. Feel free to PM me


----------



## Cenna

Looking for Maple!


----------



## Jared:3

LF: Filbert (Willing to pay up to 30 NMT for him)


----------



## BluebearL

If anyone is looking for Ankha she will be in boxes for the next 20 mins or so and selling at 70 nmt. Dm if you would like to buy her. You can beat this offer with a mix of nmt+ equivalent igb


----------



## shasha

Looking for roscoe or phoebe! Can pay well in nmt because they’re my dreamies! Can also trade Megan in return


----------



## chewya

looking for marshal for my boyfriend who's spent well over 150+ tickets on looking for him  can trade bells, some nmt, star frag., etc
edit: found! thank you guys!


----------



## oppymatic

Willing to pay 1mill and nmts!


----------



## Jam86

i have his amiibo i can cycle him in and out for you
i'm already getting shep for someone so it won't be for another 9/10 hours if you're ok to wait


----------



## oppymatic

Omg I can totally wait!! Thank you so much! you rock!!!


----------



## Asmallraev

I'm looking for Ruby. Im willing to pay about 40 nook miles tickets because that's all I have. But I can try to throw in some bells if needed


----------



## cheezu

If anyone is looking for Apple, she's currently in boxes.


----------



## xPeachxPandax

Looking for lolly. Offering Bells and nmts


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Ankha, Lucky, Keaton
Willing to pay 1M IGB for Lucky or Ankha

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

LF Ankha, Keaton, Lucky(In preffered order)
Can pay 1M IGB
Dm me if u have an offer


----------



## Witch

Looking by Raymon, i look Pay with tbt Bells. If interested pm me.


----------



## Misuzurin

Heya, I'm looking for Monique if anyone has her and is looking to part with her. Also looking for Vivian, but not as high as a priority. I would prefer to trade with TBT or IGB. Don't have any miles left after I spent 50k looking for Monique last night... T.T


----------



## Adamno11

Looking for Sherb today while I have an open slot. Willing to pay loads of IGB (3M+), all the NMT I have (25), and/or fill out some wishlists. DM me if interested.


----------



## WintergreenMynt

Looking for Megan, offering 60 NMT for her.


----------



## Lexii

Looking for Gladys, Cranston, Julia, or Flora! Gladys is top priority though 

Have in game bells {millions- please just name your price!}


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Lexii said:


> Looking for Gladys, Cranston, Julia, or Flora! Gladys is top priority though
> 
> Have in game bells {millions- please just name your price!}


Hi again, I'll take 1M bells instead of 2 NMT. Deal?


----------



## pickleheiress

desperately looking for kiki, stitches and lucky! have millions of igb, can also grind for nmt.
villagers i'm offering: raddle, willow, pashmina, alice, and sprinkle! also potentially tangy, but i'm really fond of her.


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
jacques
sparro
spike
curt
cube
roald
marina
shep
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
*bob*
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)


----------



## Heartcore

I'm looking for Merry! Going to continue island hopping for her tonight but figured I'd ask here! I can offer NMT for her. I'd prefer she be un-gifted/original though.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Lexii said:


> Looking for Gladys, Cranston, Julia, or Flora! Gladys is top priority though
> 
> Have in game bells {millions- please just name your price!}


I have Gladys, she isn't looking to move yet but I'll try to get get her into boxes today


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have Raymond for trade. He is not in boxes yet, but we could work something out and I'll TT him into boxes for you. He is not quite original, because I gifted him two pieces of clothing. I am desperate to trade him for Pietro, so just DM me if you want to trade your Pietro for my Raymond.


----------



## Ella.

WintergreenMynt said:


> Looking for Megan, offering 60 NMT for her.


I have her on my island. I'll try and get her to ping to move for you.


----------



## Bolaryss

Looking for Felicity. Can pay by NMTs


----------



## Laysea

Yopi said:


> LF : Raymond,Genji and Phil
> 
> FT :
> Astrid,boomer,gala,derwin,cousteau,paula,mac,sparro,stinky,bree,bam,chester,
> kitty,tiffany,mitzy,freckles,maple,kyle,freya,joey,marshal and lopez
> 
> ( All amiibo cards )



I have Phil if you’re still looking for him


----------



## LunaFalls

Looking for Dobie if anyone has him in boxes  I have a free plot and I need him in my life please


----------



## lulu9956

Looking for Molly, Pietro, Hopper, and Pierce!


----------



## cas cas

im looking for genji! ill pay up to 500k igb or nmts or 100 tbt
edit: found!


----------



## WintergreenMynt

Zoella101 said:


> I have her on my island. I'll try and get her to ping to move for you.



Please send me a private message when you do!


----------



## Knviess

LF Tucker the elephant


----------



## tobi!

Chevre is in boxes. Looking for igb. SOLD!


----------



## Katie1313

I have Stitches in boxes.


----------



## entleex

Ankha is in boxes if anyone is interested in him


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Looking for Friga, can offer NMT


----------



## terminator

still looking for chrissy~ 
offering Lolly, Marshal, NMT, or igbs for her


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Looking for either Kidd or Pheobe right now, I need to fill a slot with an uchi or smug villager. Let me know if you have them moving~


----------



## Jared:3

Jared:3 said:


> LF: Filbert (Willing to pay up to 30 NMT for him)


Bumping this, still looking!


----------



## Dando

Gala in boxes, tommorow! NMT please


----------



## Lokidoki

I hate auto-save, i accidentally let Cyd leave, so i'm looking for him again >:


----------



## Laysea

Looking for: Dizzy, Flora, Frita, Kabuki, Ketchup, Lucky, Marshal, Merengue, Ribbot


----------



## peachy13

Looking for Lolly & Stitches!
EDIT: both found!!


----------



## griffinshea.k

I'm currently looking for Sherb, I can offer NMTs and 300k bells for him. Let me know how many NMTs you want


----------



## TransientFireworks

If anyone is willing to giveaway or sell Sheen please! He’s my dreamie.

However, I would need time to have someone else move out (but also I’m not expecting anyone to give Sheen away but a girl can dream and give it a shot)


----------



## cherrybasil

Adamno11 said:


> Looking for Sherb today while I have an open slot. Willing to pay loads of IGB (3M+), all the NMT I have (25), and/or fill out some wishlists. DM me if interested.


just got sherb on a nmt trip! dm me


----------



## Laysea

Lauryn said:


> LF Ankha
> Can trade Fauna, stitches, Julian, Whitney, Marshal for her



I have Ankha if you would like to trade for Marshal


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Chief, Mint or Marshal!!


----------



## Laysea

MasterJim said:


> Hi! I'm LF Ankha, my best dreamie! I can trade her for 35 NMT and 10M



I can trade you Ankha if you still need her!


----------



## dollydaydream

LF Fang and Fuchsia


----------



## solecito

Lokidoki said:


> I hate auto-save, i accidentally let Cyd leave, so i'm looking for him again >:



I have Cyd if you're interested. I could try to have him in boxes later today if you're able to wait!


----------



## Lokidoki

solecito said:


> I have Cyd if you're interested. I could try to have him in boxes later today if you're able to wait!



Oh awesome is he untouched?  Original?


----------



## Silh

Looking for Punchy! ^^
please pm!


----------



## RebootRabbyt

Mr_Persona said:


> Still looking for Aurora for my sister. Will pay TBT for her and nothing else because my sister doesn't want to spend on stuff in game.


Hey, I’ve got Aurora. I have no idea how trading works though, this is my first time on this site.


----------



## PuddiPudding

Got villager~


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

I'm looking for Bam!! Please pm me if you have him, I can offer NMT, bells, gold nuggets or star fragments for him qwq He's a dreamie!


----------



## Mr_Persona

RebootRabbyt said:


> Hey, I’ve got Aurora. I have no idea how trading works though, this is my first time on this site.


Very sorry but it just happens that my sister got her yesterday and I forgot to delete that post.

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

thx 4helping anyways


----------



## tobi!

ft: chevre 99% original 

 the last person to contact me backed out so she's up again.

lf: igb or nmt.


----------



## Caitlin00091

I have Goldie in boxes! Selling her for bells


----------



## nlyn24

RebootRabbyt said:


> Hey, I’ve got Aurora. I have no idea how trading works though, this is my first time on this site.



hey! ill take aurora if she is still in boxes


----------



## solecito

Lokidoki said:


> Oh awesome is he untouched?  Original?



Yes, untouched and original!


----------



## Glove

Currently LF : Ankha & Olivia — Buying with NMT


----------



## Doggowobble

Only looking for Erik now! I really need him for my theme! Can pay in bells or NMT


----------



## TinyCreations

Yuenie said:


> Poppy will be in boxes for me tomorrow since I’m having a campsite visitor replace her. Let me know if either of you can make an offer in NMTs, thanks! @TinyCreations @Buizel


I have inboxed a little earlier today let me know if she’s still available please


----------



## calliescorner

LuvDolphin said:


> I'm still looking


if you're still looking for melba i have her in boxes currently


----------



## Strela

What do people mean when they ask for untouched and Original villagers? I have Ankha moving out soon but I don't know if she is untouched or original lol?

edit: Thanks @Adamno11 I feel a bit silly for asking that question now haha.


----------



## Adamno11

Strela said:


> What do people mean when they ask for untouched and Original villagers? I have Ankha moving out soon but I don't know if she is untouched or original lol?


It's asking if you've given her any clothes/furniture/items. Doesn't matter much to most people.


----------



## Misuzurin

It means in their original clothes and house with their catchphrase and what not unaltered.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Looking for Ankha, can trade for Whitney!


----------



## Gabriicat

Looking for zucker please and thanks


----------



## Misuzurin

Updating my previous request. I am looking for either Monique, Olivia, Whitney, Francine, or Vivian. I am also interested in either Fang, Chief, or Plucky if you have them as well. I have 20 NMT to work with currently. Please message me if you are interested. ^^


----------



## acsince2004

Mushie said:


> *Looking For LUCKY. Offering 40NMT if anyone has him please *


I have Lucky if you still want him!


----------



## Lokidoki

Strela said:


> What do people mean when they ask for untouched and Original villagers? I have Ankha moving out soon but I don't know if she is untouched or original lol?
> 
> edit: Thanks @Adamno11 I feel a bit silly for asking that question now haha.



No worries, i was asking about Cyd, because i don't want his house items to be touched like wallpaper, floor radio and stuff. I could care less about his outfits lol


----------



## Adamno11

Strela said:


> What do people mean when they ask for untouched and Original villagers? I have Ankha moving out soon but I don't know if she is untouched or original lol?
> 
> edit: Thanks @Adamno11 I feel a bit silly for asking that question now haha.


You're fine! I spent too long yesterday trying to figure this out on my own, so asking was definitely the smarter move


----------



## hopefulbastard

I have an open plot. I'm looking for Molly, Beau, Vesta, Erik or Kiki. I have 15 NMT and/or 4 million IGB.


----------



## WordKnight

Looking for Marshal. 

Update after grinding a bit I have 1,000,000 igb and 12 nmt) if you want to trade.


----------



## Potcha

I have Sherb in boxes. Person I was supposed to do a trade with flaked out and wasted my time.

looking for NMT only


----------



## Adamno11

Potcha said:


> I have Sherb in boxes. Person I was supposed to do a trade with flaked out and wasted my time.
> 
> looking for NMT only


I can do 25 NMT

Plus a lot more if you're willing to wait for my Raymond to leave. You can take 25 upfront + sit in on my Raymond sale to take the rest. I've posted pics of my town and villager, so I can't come back under a new username to scam or anything.

I really want Sherb


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Nvm


----------



## Hime-sama

Zucker will be in boxes this Sunday I gifted him like four items.
But other then that he is original looking for Bells or NMT.

Also I found him on an island a while back I would keep him but I will end up with to many lazy villager's.
I want him to go to a good home.


----------



## alonelyjedi

hey! 
I'm looking for Deirdre or Lopez.
I'll pay 20 nmts


----------



## MissLily123

Hey, Rocket is finally leaving the nest, so I’m looking for any of these villagers- of course some are more popular than others but hopefully we can work something out!

- Dobie
- Ankha
- Bruce 
- Pietro
- Bam
- Bianca
- Fauna
- Audie
- Whitney/Chief


----------



## Doggowobble

Still looking for Erik! I can offer 15 or 20 NMT depending on how many miles I get today!


----------



## Asarena

I have an open plot today, and I'm looking for Lily! I got her!


----------



## Laysea

Looking for: 
Dizzy
Flora
Frita 
Kabuki
Ketchup
Lucky
Marshal
Merengue 
Ribbot
Tangy

I have an open spot right now!! I can offer NMTs or IGBs. Please DM me if you have anyup for grabs.


----------



## Frogloaf

Hi I’m looking for marcel


----------



## velour

Looking for *Felicity* or *Bonbon*, will be having an open plot tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Celestea

Hello friends! Long ago, I was a regular on these forums and I'm so happy to be back!

If anyone has Vivian or Freya available please let me know!


----------



## cainhurst

I'm currently searching for *Static *the cranky squirrel! I can pay in NMT or IGB, just hit me up and we'll work it out! ♥


----------



## Hime-sama

MissLily123 said:


> Hey, Rocket is finally leaving the nest, so I’m looking for any of these villagers- of course some are more popular than others but hopefully we can work something out!
> 
> - Dobie
> - Ankha
> - Bruce
> - Pietro
> - Bam
> - Bianca
> - Fauna
> - Audie
> - Whitney/Chief



I have Bam he's not original he was one of my first Islander's I want to keep him but I need room for my dreamie's.
Would like for him to go to a forever home.


----------



## moosegoose

Looking for Fang!!


----------



## clowndad

Looking for Marcel!! I desperate to get him today!!


----------



## jmh3501

Currently looking for any cats! I am getting Merry moved in tomorrow but I have one plot still open. I don't have much to give, maybe just a couple hundred thousand bells.


----------



## Viktor

Hi, everyone.  I'm looking for my favorite villager *Goose.  *If this chicken is leaving your island, I'd like to give him a forever home. Thank you!


----------



## Athariel

Looking for Chrissy ♡


----------



## Ella.

Lokidoki said:


> No worries, i was asking about Cyd, because i don't want his house items to be touched like wallpaper, floor radio and stuff. I could care less about his outfits lol


 Are you still looking for Cyd? I have him on my island. I could try and get him to ping me.


----------



## Doggowobble

Desperately looking for Erik now! I could offer bells or 20 NMT!! Please message me if your willing to sell him! Looking for him to fit my islands theme!


----------



## shouyou

Looking for Bob or Wolfgang! PM me to work out a deal


----------



## Nykun

Knviess said:


> LF Tucker the elephant


I have Tucker in boxes if you're still looking?


----------



## Knviess

Nykun said:


> I have Tucker in boxes if you're still looking?


ahhh! I had a village move in today, let me see if I can kick Pietro out


----------



## Ichigo Senpai

Looking for Wart Jr.! Will offer bells


----------



## 6mg

looking for bob for my bf! can trade items, bells, nmts, or gold nuggets


----------



## Misuzurin

Sorry to bump again but I have an open lot I would like filled before I get a random in the morning...

I am looking for either Monique, Olivia, Whitney, Viviann, Francine, Fang, Chief, or Plucky. I can trade up to 20 NMT and/or TBT.


----------



## Coca

Looking for Julian


----------



## Lexii

Looking for Flora, Cranston, Julia, or Phoebe! Julia is top priority c:

H;; millions of bells! Can MAYBE consider nmt as an add on in small amounts though since I don’t have that many!


----------



## issh0mans

LF coco ;~; doubt i'll get her but i have an open plot ready!!
*edit:* can offer bells or nmt!​


----------



## kiriod

LF stitches !! idk how much i can offer but he's one of my last dream villagers ;; PM offers please !!


----------



## doveling

LF: Rod or Genji!
FT: NMT or TBT!


----------



## johnstar

LF: Wade
FT: NMT or IGB

Found!


----------



## Draco

looking for Tank.


----------



## Globes216

Looking for either Cherry or Reneigh


----------



## dojimasqueen

Looking for Molly. Have a plot open until tomorrow (PST). Will pay BELLS and STAR FRAGMENTS for her!


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Dotty. Can offer NMT or IGB 

Edit: I currently don't have a plot open, but I'm working on getting a villager out as soon as I can


----------



## maaango

LF: Raymond 
Offering millions of bells ^^


----------



## Dreamcloud

LF: Erik
Offering NMT or Bells

Has to be today.


----------



## Rabirin

LF: Marshal, I can offer 50 NMTS!


----------



## Addiliz97

alonelyjedi said:


> hey!
> I'm looking for Deirdre or Lopez.
> I'll pay 20 nmts


I have Deirdre!!


----------



## electricswing

LF: Judy
Can offer 200nmt, 2mill bells, 10 gold nuggets


----------



## Strudel_Noodel

Looking for Apollo. I have one plot open.

I have bells for trade.


----------



## Zenoh

Hello! I am looking to adopt Genji and Kabuki, please let me know what you would like, NMTs, or bells. I am having 1 open plot currently.


----------



## corey1188

Looking for Daisy, Bunnie, Beau, and Sterling. Only have 1 plot open now, but can open more if multiple of the 4 are available. I can offer NMTs for them. Just make an offer


----------



## Athros

LF: Whitney, Sherb, Leonardo


----------



## Dando

Gala is in boxes, nmt please


----------



## JellyLu

LF: Raymond, Whitney, or Daisy

I've only been playing for 2 weeks so I dont have a lot of NMT or bells _YET_ so I'm offering TBT rn


----------



## Kitty2201

Selling 100% original Lolly. PM me offers in NMTs if interested. Also looking for Raymond. Can trade Lolly plus other stuff for him


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Okay guys I got scammed for Zucker! He was one of the first five on my island and I got this sent to my this morning


----------



## Zumicchi

LF: Olivia. I can offer NMT + IGB.


----------



## cstrife

LF: savannah, pierce, or pinky!
i can offer anything tbh hehe


----------



## shushi

Does anyone want monty? he's in boxes rn and i just want to get him a good home;;;

Edit: someone is gonna adopt him from me!

Edit2: the person that i was talking to didnt manage to get him so i just voided him sadly..


----------



## Potcha

Hi guys! Anyone looking for a deer villager? Deirdre is currently in boxes and I am honestly not looking for much:





__





						Selling - Deirdre in boxes!! LF: gold nugs, nmt, bells
					

I just need her gone. Shes in boxes. Original and natural move. I will take any offers, mainly looking for gold nuggets or bells, or NMT.   :) if you have a free plot you have a better chance of snagging her.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




A friend of mine also has Fauna looking to move tomorrow. This Fauna is not original and has been given clothes.


----------



## Peep11

I have Judy! She’s not in boxes, but once she is will you offer the 25 NMT and Stitches?

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!



I have Judy! She’s not in boxes yet, but when she is will you offer the 25 NMT and Stitches?

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



electricswing said:


> LF: Judy
> Can offer 200nmt, 2mill bells, 10 gold nuggets





electricswing said:


> LF: Judy
> Can offer 200nmt, 2mill bells, 10 gold nuggets



I have Judy but she’s not in boxes yet. I have multiple offers that I’m waiting on, message me if you want her. I would like the  200 NMT.


----------



## macdewhacko

cstrife said:


> LF: savannah, pierce, or pinky!
> i can offer anything tbh hehe


i have savannah. what do you have to offer?


----------



## Peep11

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm satisfied for my villager lineup, but I'm still looking for:
> - Judy
> I have a good amount of amiibo cards available with a few tier 1 villagers (e.g. Marshal, Stitches, Diana, Beau, Julian, Rosie etc. to name a few), and once the amiibo glitches are fixed I'd offer a 2:1 trade for Judy <3


I have Judy but she isn’t in boxes. If we do a 2:1 trade I would like stitches and Beau please.


----------



## dragonair

If anyone has Ribbot please let me know! He's my boyfriend's favorite and I really want to surprise him and make him happy but he usually gets auto-voided ; v ;


----------



## LuvDolphin

LF
Victoria

FT nmt, igb, or we can work out a deal


----------



## cstrife

macdewhacko said:


> i have savannah. what do you have to offer?


perhaps 100,000 bells? i'm not too familiar with her pricings but lmk if it's a reasonable/unreasonable offer!


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Marshal. I can offer 50NMT for him!


----------



## n00b

Looking for snooty villagers for my villa!! Esp julia if u got her 
Please pm me


----------



## Charly_bells

I have Hans in boxier if anyone wants him


----------



## Keen

Looking for Maddie the dog! Let me know what you want for her.


----------



## Strela

Senshi said:


> Looking for Marshal. I can offer 50NMT for him!


Do you still need him? I could give him to you for 50NMT.


----------



## pipty

LF Dobie can offer 50 NMT


----------



## satanskitten

LF: Punchy , Olivia , Lolly , Purrl and Monique


----------



## Rabirin

Strela said:


> Do you still need him? I could give him to you for 50NMT.


Hi, I currently have an offer for him pending with somebody else, but i’ll let you know if it doesn’t work out!

EDIT: I got him from somebody else, thank you though!


----------



## CuddlyKris

Hi! Literally first post here - I'm looking for Dom.  
I have bells, NMT, and in terms of villagers I'm willing to give Zucker.


----------



## immyshine

Lf Raymond please dm me I will be happy to talk prices also have patience with me please


----------



## lotadknight

hi! im looking for molly, skye, marshal, anhka or scoot!! pls let me know if u have any of these, ive got nmt, gold nuggets and some furniture just pm me and ask!

edit: i have kidcat the superhero jock cat and merengue the normal strawberry rhino, as well as deli, jeremiah and agent s!! im down to trade


----------



## Coca

LF: Sherb.
FT: 4,000,000 bells.


----------



## Strela

I am looking for Judy.

Can offer any of the below villagers for a 2:1 trade

Diana
Marshal
Ankha
Lucky
Stitches
Bob
Martina
Tom
Fauna
Coco
Merengue
Rosie
Beau
Tia
Apollo
Bones
Dobie


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Chief as he’s a dreamie, and I keep getting outbidded. RN I only have 15TBT to offer but i’m also willing to trade Beau for Chief.


----------



## Adamaker

I’m currently looking for Vivian! I’ve currently got coco on my island, and can get Whitney or Rosie on it via amiibo cards. I’ve also got 1mil bells to spare!


----------



## wearebap

Tangy is in boxes!
If anybody is interested, heres my thread ^^




__





						Selling - (SOLD)Tangy in boxes!
					

Make sure you have a spot open for her! Please comment below some offers, im looking for NMT and/or Bells ^_^



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Amarin

Looking for Punchy!


----------



## Seira

i have ketchup UFT/sale willing to trade for freya or NMT


----------



## Neorago

Looking for my buddy Cole


----------



## Lexii

Posting here again lmao 
Actively searching for: Julia, Cranston Flora, Phoebe!

H;; millions of in game bells! Can add on nmt possibly


----------



## Rasha

I really really want Wolfgang!
I'm working on getting him an empty spot today on my island. Please dm/ pm me if you have him


----------



## Zenoh

LF: Genji, Kabuki
FT: NMT's, Bells, please comment or DM


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Naturally looking for Raymond like everyone else. Can offer up to 300 tickets. So tired of mystery island hunting hahah.


----------



## velour

L̶o̶o̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶F̶e̶l̶i̶c̶i̶t̶y̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶B̶o̶n̶b̶o̶n̶,̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶e̶m̶p̶t̶y̶ p̶l̶o̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶d̶a̶y̶.̶ ̶T̶h̶a̶n̶k̶s̶!̶ ̶:̶)̶

Found her!


----------



## MochiACNL

Looking for Chevre and Merry! I have Lucky, Ankha or Skye for trade


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Chief!


----------



## Misuzurin

Hmm so I just found Judy and this changes my plans for my island. I am now looking for either Skye, Chief, Audie or Fang. I am also looking for Plucky. I have 25 NMT, 5 Gold Ore, and/or some of my TBT to offer in exchange.

Doing some thinking about my endgame village roster. Will be back probably with a better offer in a day or two.


----------



## rain_tree

looking for marshal! I have a couple villagers to trade: marina, lionel, charlise, vesta, or ava!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Since Judy was in my campsite this morning, Alice is the one in boxes.

Any offers for Alice?


----------



## kurisu

looking for audie!! i can offer nmt or tbt.


----------



## amyfaulkner_x

Hi, does anybody have any of these villagers:
Maple
Stitches
Judy
Ketchup
Tia
Lily
Apple 
Flurry
Julian
Beau
Diana
Fauna
Merengue
Dom
Audie
If any are in boxes or you don’t want them anymore please reply or pm me.
I can offer nmt and bells, tell me your prices  
Thankyou! ❤


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Looking for Vivian!! She's the last on my list of dreamies then I'll have them all!! I can offer:
35 NMT
4 Gold Nuggets
30 Star Pieces
And 100,000 bells


----------



## electricswing

Im looking for bluebear!! I can offer NMT and IGB


----------



## Spockofvulcan

I have stitches in boxes today


----------



## 99accy99

I'm looking for an original Molly! I have large amounts of IGB, NMT, star frags, and a few gold nugs. Would like proof that they are original (no clothing and furniture gifted)


----------



## dojimasqueen

Spockofvulcan said:


> I have stitches in boxes today


Will you take bells?


----------



## Athros

Looking for Leonardo and Melba.


----------



## Spockofvulcan

dojimasqueen said:


> Will you take bells?


Sure, what ever you want to give


----------



## Strela

99accy99 said:


> I'm looking for an original Molly! I have large amounts of IGB, NMT, star frags, and a few gold nugs. Would like proof that they are original (no clothing and furniture gifted)


How many NMTs would you give for Molly? I have her amiibo and can spawn her fresh it will just take a bit of time to get her ready


----------



## dojimasqueen

Looking for Molly. Can offer a high about of bells!


----------



## alonelyjedi

Hey, 
I'm looking for Deirdre.
I can offer nmts.


----------



## Miily

Looking for broccolo please, 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Laysea

Seira said:


> i have ketchup UFT/sale willing to trade for freya or NMT


I have 4 NMT and 300k IGBs, I have an open spot and love Ketchup so much!!


----------



## Cannedcow

I am desperately searching for skye! I can offer a pretty amount of bells and if my octavian manages to sell some nmts as well


----------



## Potcha

I have the following I am trading for NMT, all naturally retrieved (no amiibo or will be kicked out using amiibo), but not in boxes:

- Julian
- Fauna (not original, gifted clothes and one fan palm and cream Sugar)
- Diana

my friend also has fauna in boxes, she was gifted some clothes too. My friend looking for 25 NMT for her or best offer!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Nvm


----------



## Cancoon

Blanche in boxes! Free and original! PM me! Voided :c


----------



## Potcha

Julian is now in boxes.  accepting nmt and gold frags as payment


----------



## Peach_Jam

LF: Marshall and Judy 
can pay in IGB


----------



## Maringo2401

LF Moe, I heard that he's the poor man's version of Punchy, and by God am I poor


----------



## Lexii

DESPERATELY searching for Cranston, Julia, and Flora! Can pay millions of bells, my whole entire soul, and possibly nmt’s! Just name a price- I should have a plot open today after servers are up.


Edit;; can possibly trade fauna, Zucker, and marina for them but idk how villager trades work and I’m hesitant with this


----------



## jaysonbravo123

*LF: JUDY <3 *

Hello guys, I have been looking for judy for weeks now and I have used up so manyyyyyyyyyyy NOOK MILES ticket AND STILL have not found her. I am willing to trade 2 or even 3 of my villagers: marina, merengue, marshal, static, stitches, or julian. Also, i got A LOT OF hybrids (including blue roses) that you can pick up in my island as much as you want and lastly I will also give you 2 million bells! Please help me get judy :'( PM me please


----------



## Coca

Looking for Judy


----------



## cherrybasil

acnh.eclipse said:


> I’m looking for Daisy, we can negotiate a price but I NEED Daisy  (she’s one of my dreamies and she’s amazing so PLEASE is you have her, and don’t really want her, pm me!) ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ


hi! i have her and can get her in boxes! what’s ur price range?


----------



## Doggowobble

amyfaulkner_x said:


> Hi, does anybody have any of these villagers:
> Maple
> Stitches
> Judy
> Ketchup
> Tia
> Lily
> Apple
> Flurry
> Julian
> Beau
> Diana
> Fauna
> Merengue
> Dom
> Audie
> If any are in boxes or you don’t want them anymore please reply or pm me.
> I can offer nmt and bells, tell me your prices
> Thankyou! ❤


Hello! I have merengue! I’m looking for NMT and bells :3


----------



## amyfaulkner_x

Doggowobble said:


> Hello! I have merengue! I’m looking for NMT and bells :3


Sorry I just got merengue today! Thankyou anyway though!!


----------



## windy-castle

alonelyjedi said:


> Hey,
> I'm looking for Deirdre.
> I can offer nmts.


I have Deirdre! She's in boxes right now, totally natural, not forced out by Amiibo.


----------



## cas cas

im still looking for genji! willing to pay nmt, bells, and tbt! please PM 
 edit: i found him!


----------



## Danirratic

I have Gladys in boxes if someone would like her, please make an offer! 




❤


----------



## dveggs

I'm looking for Stitches, Kiki or Lolly! I have a plot open right now and I can pay in NMT! PM me!


----------



## solecito

Does anyone have Cookie in boxes? I have an empty plot and would love to get her!


----------



## Potcha

I have Julian in boxes!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

I also have the following I plan to cycle and are not currently moving but will eventually:

- Beau
- Fauna (gifted clothes and a plant)
- Diana


----------



## Doggowobble

Potcha said:


> I have Julian in boxes!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020
> 
> I also have the following I plan to cycle and are not currently moving but will eventually:
> 
> - Beau
> - Fauna (gifted clothes and a plant)
> - Diana


 Do you know when you are planning to cycle beau? ^^


----------



## cherrybasil

arosefall said:


> LF Lucky or Daisy! Can pay up to 800,000 IGB and some white and red roses/cosmos


i have daisy!! pm me


----------



## teakettle

i have Fauna in boxes right now and Beau (a random empty plot move-in) ready to cycle as soon as she's been sold, looking for NMT for both!


----------



## Heartcore

LF an original Pashmina!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Hello! Lookin for vivian and tangy. I have DIYs for trade. Thanks


----------



## Oshacruz311

What DIYs do you have?

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Hello! Lookin for vivian and tangy. I have DIYs for trade. Thanks


What DIYs do you have?


----------



## masheddoq

basilica said:


> Looking for: Fang, Merengue, Fuschia, Pietro, Flora, Tiffany, Marcie
> Priority: Fang & Fuschia
> 
> hoping to pay with TBT but i also have IGB. please message me if cycling/selling any! i can create the plot when you have the villager in boxes. ^^


marcie just asked to move! i can tt her into boxes for you!! i’ll take any offer as long as she’s will b in a forever home


----------



## cherrybasil

arosefall said:


> LF Lucky or Daisy! Can pay up to 800,000 IGB and some white and red roses/cosmos


i have daisy! i think i already sent this but it didn't seem to post so just in case im saying it again


----------



## angiepie

I’m looking for Lolly or Mitzi


----------



## Cinnamom

Looking for Sherb!! He's one of my last dreamies and I would love to have him!!


----------



## Potcha

Doggowobble said:


> Do you know when you are planning to cycle beau? ^^



whenever I can get Julian to leave

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Heartcore said:


> LF an original Maple or an original Pashmina! I have a free plot as I post this and would like to find one of them. I'll be island hopping so I'll try to remember to update this post if I find one of them to fill the spot. I can offer NMT for either of them.



i have maple but will need to TT her out of my island


----------



## basilica

masheddoq said:


> marcie just asked to move! i can tt her into boxes for you!! i’ll take any offer as long as she’s will b in a forever home



aw thank you so much but i just picked her up before seeing this! QwQ

still seeking: Fang, Merengue, Pietro, Tiffany
original preferred. i would like to pay with tbt but i can also offer bells. thanks!


----------



## Asteresn

i'm LF tangy!! & also like raymond audie and bob but i can respect that theyre unlikely kjfdjf


----------



## seeds

desperately looking for lucky, cole, beau, and marshal <33
just tell me what ur looking for


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Punchy, Julian, Lolly, Molly or Bob and Audie for a friend!


----------



## masheddoq

basilica said:


> aw thank you so much but i just picked her up before seeing this! QwQ
> 
> still seeking: Fang, Merengue, Pietro, Tiffany
> original preferred. i would like to pay with tbt but i can also offer bells. thanks!


i actually just gave her away haha!! so happy you found her! have a good day/night


----------



## Globes216

Looking for either Tammy (uchi cub not monkey), Cherry or Reneigh


----------



## rishuban

Looking for Rudy, Kabuki, or Rosie! Can only offer bells. Thank you


----------



## The Krusty Dabb

LF: Dom
FT: Lots of bells, star fragments, hybrids!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I just want to let you all know DO NOT trade someone called Jo Frosty, he scammed me! Now he said he’s gonna trade my Zucker for 50 NMT! So please please please please don’t do it! Thank you


----------



## teakettle

seeds said:


> desperately looking for lucky, cole, beau, and marshal <33
> just tell me what ur looking for



will have beau ready to trade after i've traded fauna, i'm looking for NMT if you're able to offer them! EDIT: i'd also consider trading for another villager depending on who you're willing to part with


----------



## KindHeartedFriend

looking for Lily, Bill, Marina, Cookie, Sprinkle, Aurora


----------



## amyfaulkner_x

basilica said:


> Looking for: Fang, Merengue, Fuschia, Pietro, Flora, Tiffany, Marcie
> Priority: Fang & Fuschia
> 
> hoping to pay with TBT but i also have IGB. please message me if cycling/selling any! i can create the plot when you have the villager in boxes. ^^


I have Flora if you’re still looking


----------



## pipkin

LF: *Lucky,* Agnes, *Lopez,* Cashmere, or *Teddy!*

Offering bells, gold nuggets, star fragments; ideally need one of them by the end of today!

_Edit: Teddy has been found ^^_


----------



## Maneframe

Really want Audie! Also looking for Merengue and Fang :> I'll have an open plot today or tomorrow, and plenty of tickets, bells, and hybrids I could give in exchange :3 I'd also be willing to do a sketch~


----------



## lele

Maneframe said:


> Really want Anabelle! Also looking for Merengue and Fang :> I'll have an open plot today or tomorrow, and plenty of tickets, bells, and hybrids I could give in exchange :3 I'd also be willing to do a sketch~



I have fang, make an offer in NMT


----------



## Maneframe

lele said:


> I have fang, make an offer in NMT



What sort of price are you looking for? I have about 20 tickets lying around :>


----------



## Seira

Found muffy in my campsite yesterday. Please let me know if you'd like her. She'll be 100% original.


----------



## Piccipicci

Just found Sherb, Marina, Audie, and Stitches last night. Was wondering what some offers on any of them would be?


----------



## Maneframe

Piccipicci said:


> Just found Sherb, Marina, Audie, and Stitches last night. Was wondering what some offers on any of them would be?



I could scrounge 30 nmt for Audie, but I've seen her go for 100+ consistently~ You might catch a pretty good price for her.


----------



## Piccipicci

Maneframe said:


> I could scrounge 30 nmt for Audie, but I've seen her go for 100+ consistently~ You might catch a pretty good price for her.


Awesome!! I'm looking for Judy, Raymond, and Ankha and haven't found any of them. Getting more tickets to look for them would be fantastic if I run out.


----------



## Strela

Piccipicci said:


> Awesome!! I'm looking for Judy, Raymond, and Ankha and haven't found any of them. Getting more tickets to look for them would be fantastic if I run out.


I have Ankha and im looking for Sherb. Maybe we can do a trade?


----------



## romancement

Looking for Lolly, can offer Diana in exchange


----------



## Lexii

Looking desperately for Julia or Cranston! Have millions of bells + possibly nmt and can trade Zucker or Fauna! I have an open plot right now 
These are the last two I need for my island, I would give up my whole soul for these two lol

Please help a girl out lmao


----------



## Jam86

romancement said:


> Looking for Lolly, can offer Diana in exchange


i just got an amiibo for lolly, i can have her in and out but it may take a few hours
i also have diana's amiibo so i'm not looking for anything in return ♡


----------



## romancement

Opal<3 said:


> i just got an amiibo for lolly, i can have her in and out but it may take a few hours
> i also have diana's amiibo so i'm not looking for anything in return ♡


Ahhh exciting! Let me PM you


----------



## lele

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Looking for vivian Skye and tangy


I have skye in boxes


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

lele said:


> I have skye in boxes


Sorry got her


----------



## zammey12

edit: Nvm


----------



## greene

edit: found her!


----------



## Cyku

I am looking for Diana but I can only offer 10 NMT, I'm ready to get her today because I have a plot ready. Does someone have her?

Edit: got her!


----------



## Aliya

LF Bangle who hasn't been gifted anything! I can offer NMT or bells

Edit: Got Bangle from someone offsite


----------



## Alaina

LF Poncho and I can offer NMT


----------



## michellelaims

LF Roald or any Fox villagers


----------



## cagycorvidae

looking for Dotty or Robin, I have a plot open and some extra nmts!


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
jacques
sparro
spike
curt
cube
roald
marina
shep
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
*bob*
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
*goldie *(only for shep and/or marina)
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint
mitzi *(her card is otw and only a trade for shep and/or marina)
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
*rosie *(only for shep and/or marina)
samson
sterling
*stitiches* (only for shep and/or marina)
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)
———
i can also offer nmt and possibly igb for shep

as for the others, igb are most likely able to be offered and some nmt 
————
on another note lol, if you would like any of the listed amiibo villagers, pm me! i’m sure we can work out a trade!


----------



## Laureline

spot filled


----------



## Curpo

LF Bob, Audie, Roald or Diana  I don’t have much to offer but I’ll see what I can do


----------



## Lokidoki

Finally after a month Ava wants to leave! I have an empty plot, looking for Original [House/Furniture] *Cyd* :3 Outfits doesn't matter~
I can trade some moms items that i got from tt c:


----------



## hanakuromori

Looking for an original Merry! Preferably looking to trade for my Bunnie, but can also pay otherwise. ❤ Found!


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

seeds said:


> desperately looking for lucky, cole, beau, and marshal <33
> just tell me what ur looking for


I have Beau in boxes! The current offer is 15 NMT


----------



## htanner

Lf drake and fang


----------



## littlewing

looking for original (aka ungifted + unchanged) lily & kyle!
i can pay in bells or NMT, if anyone's looking to sell any of them just let me know what you think is a fair price.

editing to add: i don't mind if they're brought in or pushed out via amiibo!


----------



## reallylovesquids

LF sherb! i'm putting ruby into boxes now if you'd like her and/or i can offer up to 50 NMTs. please pm me!


----------



## Lokidoki

update sorry for another post, still looking for *Cyd*. Empty plot 5:20 ADT~


----------



## Cannedcow

does anybody have skye???


----------



## Courtney5415

Looking for Apollo! Can trade for NMT and Bells!


----------



## Aurita

Looking for Daisy and Reneigh! Preferably original


----------



## cherrybasil

Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for Ankha, Lucky, Keaton
> Willing to pay 1M IGB for Lucky or Ankha
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020
> 
> LF Ankha, Keaton, Lucky(In preffered order)
> Can pay 1M IGB
> Dm me if u have an offer


hey i have keaton!


----------



## EtchaSketch

broccolo or butch! my slot is open today and they’re my two biggest dreamies rn!


----------



## cherrybasil

Viktor said:


> Hi, everyone.  I'm looking for my favorite villager *Goose.  *If this chicken is leaving your island, I'd like to give him a forever home. Thank you!


hiya! were u offering anything? i didn’t see

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



orchidswhite said:


> Looking for goose!  I can pay bells or nmt


hi! what r u offering


----------



## Shiftynifty

Looking for original Lobo, willing to pay 20+ NMT.


----------



## maefuwafuwa

MochiACNL said:


> LF Punchy, Julian, Lolly, Molly or Bob and Audie for a friend!


hi!! there’s someone selling punchy right now!! https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/punchy-in-boxes.534553/


----------



## sunnytrm

Hi all,

Looking for Pekoe!
DM me and we can discuss a good price. 

EDIT: Found her ty


----------



## KMac

Looking for Ankha so Raymond has a girlfriend 

I have the following to trade as long as it’s a good home

Merengue
Chevre
Flora


----------



## clownpapa

i'm looking for Katt-- I only have like 4 or 5nmt left but i could offer art if that is of any interest


----------



## Piccipicci

Strela said:


> I have Ankha and im looking for Sherb. Maybe we can do a trade?


Absolutely! Once I collect my 10th villager, I'll lyk and itd' be best if you could get Ankha in boxes so that I can get Sherb in boxes. My villager "moving bubble" is currently on a cooldown.


----------



## angelmutt

looking for sylvana, olive, buzz, dizzy, or antonio! 

will pay 50-75 nmt for each!


----------



## dragonair

dragonair said:


> If anyone has Ribbot please let me know! He's my boyfriend's favorite and I really want to surprise him and make him happy but he usually gets auto-voided ; v ;


Still looking!


----------



## Solarae

Looking for Bam, Bones, or Maddie Julian, I suppose. Trying to decide who I want my final few to be... need more villager slots :/

Don't plan on trading any NMT. I currently do have Merengue in boxes, still trying to find someone who wants her.  Erik is going to be in boxes tomorrow as well for anyone who's interested, and I plan on eventually moving out Freya and possibly Diana.


----------



## Jam86

Solarae said:


> Looking for Bam, Bones, or Maddie.
> 
> Don't have any NMT right now. I currently do have Merengue in boxes, still trying to find someone who wants her.  Erik is going to be in boxes tomorrow as well for anyone who's interested, and I plan on eventually moving out Freya and possibly Diana.


i can get you maddie for erik if that's ok


----------



## Solarae

Opal<3 said:


> i can get you maddie for erik if that's ok



Sounds good! I'm gonna wait a bit longer today to see if I get any bites for Merengue (really don't want to just void her) then I can TT forward to get him in boxes for you. c: If you can wait a bit; no worries if you can't!


----------



## Jam86

Solarae said:


> Sounds good! I'm gonna wait a bit longer today to see if I get any bites for Merengue (really don't want to just void her) then I can TT forward to get him in boxes for you. c: If you can wait a bit; no worries if you can't!


tysm and np i'll need sometime to get an open plot anyway ^-^
will pm you when i have one ☆


----------



## Solarae

Opal<3 said:


> tysm and np i'll need sometime to get an open plot anyway ^-^
> will pm you when i have one ☆



Thank you too! Mmk, take your time!


----------



## Laysea

Genji is in boxes if anyone is looking for him!! Looking for IGBs.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



pikusby said:


> LF: Rod or Genji!
> FT: NMT or TBT!



I have Genji in boxes right now. Looking for IGBs


----------



## Santana

Im looking for Marshal for a friend. I have IGB and NMT


----------



## Maringo2401

LF my boy Moe


----------



## Piccipicci

LF: Raymond, Judy, Anka

FT: Stitches, Sherb, Audie, Rosie <3


----------



## MayorKale

LF: Sylvana or Sprinkle

FT: Dom, Audie, Drago, Bruce, Nana, Canberra, Rodney


----------



## Cenna

*Found her *


----------



## xxxAnastasiaxxx

Looking for Rosie and Ankha. Currently have one plot open. Willing to offer IGB/NMT/combination thereof.


----------



## itzmark_10

Looking for Lolly! Have open plot


----------



## MochiACNL

Skye is moving if anyone is interested


----------



## Tiffany

I'm looking for Molly, I have an empty plot today and I can only hope it will still be that way tomorrow. If anyone is willing to part with her let me know what you want for her. I won't be on til late tomorrow just fyi. Thanks


----------



## Gleo

LF Pierce, Judy, and Octavian 

Offering NMT


----------



## Piccipicci

xxxAnastasiaxxx said:


> Looking for Rosie and Ankha. Currently have one plot open. Willing to offer IGB/NMT/combination thereof.


How much would you offer for Rosie?


----------



## xxxAnastasiaxxx

Piccipicci said:


> How much would you offer for Rosie?


How about 1mil and 5 NMT for her? Just letting you know, she must be in boxes ready to move out.


----------



## Piccipicci

xxxAnastasiaxxx said:


> How about 1mil and 5 NMT for her? Just letting you know, she must be in boxes ready to move out.


I'd accept! I will let you know, however that I'm currently working on finding a 10th villager so that I can use my campsite (alongside time skipping) to get villagers in boxes. I'll let you know when she's in boxes, and if someone else accepts your offer by that time, it's totally fine.


----------



## xxxAnastasiaxxx

Piccipicci said:


> I'd accept! I will let you know, however that I'm currently working on finding a 10th villager so that I can use my campsite (alongside time skipping) to get villagers in boxes. I'll let you know when she's in boxes, and if someone else accepts your offer by that time, it's totally fine.


Thank you. Unfortunately I have been made an offer and am omw to buy her for 3mil. However, if you happen to have Ankha and want her gone, do let me know. Thanks for your time and reply!


----------



## Piccipicci

xxxAnastasiaxxx said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately I have been made an offer and am omw to buy her for 3mil. However, if you happen to have Ankha and want her gone, do let me know. Thanks for your time and reply!


Yeah np!! I'm looking for Ankha as well and I wish you luck on finding her!


----------



## solecito

Does anyone want Olivia? I have her in boxes right now.


----------



## crwn

LF fang for a friend who does not use site!!


----------



## Doggowobble

Looking for Erik, beau, and maple! I really need them for my islands theme! I’m definitely desperate now!  (Edit: found a maple!)


----------



## KMac

Hi! Looking for Julian and or Bob to finish out my dreamies. I can offer bells or Merengue at this time, still recovering from using all my NMT lol.


----------



## elizarose

Looking for willow!


----------



## mugi

Erik is in boxes!! I'm looking to trade him for sherb, lolly or Kiki !


----------



## Doggowobble

mugi said:


> Erik is in boxes!! I'm looking to trade him for sherb, lolly or Kiki !


Would you trade him for NMT or merengue?


----------



## Llunavale

Doggowobble said:


> Looking for Erik, beau, and maple! I really need them for my islands theme! I’m definitely desperate now!


I have Maple due to be in boxes tomorrow actually (gave her the OK to leave today) - feel free to DM if interested!


----------



## Mooglet

I’m looking for Phoebe!


----------



## Danirratic

[SOLD]

Sherb is in boxes! All original outfit, house and phrases! Gave him 1 blue wall mount phone as a birthday present.


LF NMT and or Bells combo!


----------



## Milano

Looking for Pietro!


----------



## severalcar

Octavian is in boxes! Looking for Apollo or NMTs


----------



## Iced_Holly

Looking for Sly if anyone has him!


----------



## Coca

Looking for Audie!


----------



## Potcha

Doggowobble said:


> Looking for Erik, beau, and maple! I really need them for my islands theme! I’m definitely desperate now!



I have Maple! She isnt in boxes but can be.

Also, Diana is asking to move!!


----------



## Charmspellxoxo

Looking for Fuchsia or Beau <3 Need some cutie deers for my island!


----------



## Lexii

Currently only looking for Julia have millions of bells and can offer lots of gold nuggets + can get star fragments! She’s the last villager I need to complete my dream island <33 if anyone has her please let me know id love to work something out!

Edit;; can trade Fauna for her!


----------



## shiizai

I'm currently looking for Marshal, Coco, and Rosie!


----------



## entleex

*Edited
Found Sherb on an island, thank you!


----------



## UltimateZellFan

I'm looking for either Vivian, Kyle or Whitney Would preferably want them for free but I can offer 500k bells for either one of them! I am trying to get a open plot as of now and trying to get rid of Biskit mostly


----------



## solecito

Currently have Audie, Fauna, and Olive that I would like to sell. 
Regarding my previous post, Olivia is sold!


----------



## Spock

LF: Dobie and Kevin

FT: Marina (in boxes, ready to move) - 30NMT auto accept, but feel free to offer


----------



## mewwile

LF: Muffy or Bob
FT: Cherry

I can also offer up to 20 NMT and for bob I can offer an original Kyle


----------



## acnh.eclipse

angelmutt said:


> looking for sylvana, olive, buzz, dizzy, or antonio!
> 
> will pay 50-75 nmt for each!


Hi I have dizzy on my island I could kick him off by tommorow if you want


----------



## dormir

lf: marshal or ankha
ft: i only have igb at the moment @_@

edit: both have been found !


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Tiffany again! Also looking for Rowan!


----------



## RubyRose00

Lf Agnes or any good uchi types


----------



## lorrybug

xSuperMario64x said:


> Still looking for Sydney and Cousteau ;w;


Hullo, do you still need Sydney?


----------



## lele

RubyRose00 said:


> Lf Agnes or any good uchi types



How much nmt you pay for Agnes?


----------



## RubyRose00

lele said:


> How much nmt you pay for Agnes?


not sure sorry what do u think is fair


----------



## lele

RubyRose00 said:


> not sure sorry what do u think is fair



Offer pls


----------



## Gleo

I have a free plot right now and I'm offering 300 NMT for Judy and 10 NMT for Pierce. I also have Marina, Rosie, and Ketchup to trade!


----------



## AureliaCyra

hi, I have Judy currently waiting for another person, but ^^ I will trade her with you if the other person does not like the offer just wanted you to know.


----------



## Gleo

AureliaCyra said:


> hi, I have Judy currently waiting for another person, but ^^ I will trade her with you if the other person does not like the offer just wanted you to know.


Sweet thank you!!!


----------



## Courtney5415

Still looking for Apollo!


----------



## Cannedcow

i'm still looking for skye, please let me know if you have her!


----------



## jessyj

Potcha said:


> I have Maple! She isnt in boxes but can be.
> 
> Also, Diana is asking to move!!



Has Diana been taken?


----------



## angelmutt

acnh.eclipse said:


> Hi I have dizzy on my island I could kick him off by tommorow if you want


i cant get on until friday (im so sorry) but ill pay 60 nmt for the wait!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

angelmutt said:


> i cant get on until friday (im so sorry) but ill pay 60 nmt for the wait!


Sure I’ll get him ready on Friday!


----------



## angelmutt

acnh.eclipse said:


> Sure I’ll get him ready on Friday!


thank you so much!


----------



## Jam86

dormir said:


> lf: marshal or ankha
> ft: i only have igb at the moment @_@
> 
> edit: marshal was found !


if you're still looking for ankha i have her amiibo and can cycle her in and out for you
i'm really low on igb so anything you could give would help ^-^


----------



## jaeds

Still lf: lolly. Can trade igb or nmt. DM me!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Is anyone looking for Apple, dm me offers (igb ONLY)


----------



## rerejessup

Will pay in IGBs or NMTs, give me your offers


----------



## rerejessup

LF Judy

Will pay in IGB and NMT


----------



## SoSu

A plot opens up for my son tomorrow. He'll be looking for Tangy. Happy to offer igb or nmt. He doesn't time travel, so Tuesday (plus or minus depending on your time zone) is the day.


----------



## Phya

Looking for Whitney, Fang, Raymond, Judy, Stitches or Rosie!  Dm ne so we can discuss a price or Trade!


----------



## PeachTea04

LF snake!


----------



## Chris

Looking for Raddle.


----------



## Imaginetheday

I'm looking for Agnes. I will have a plot open tomorrow (May 12 CST), so I can't take her until then. Thank you!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Lopez


----------



## Chris

Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for Lopez



I have him in boxes. If you can take him today he's yours.


----------



## CaramellNeko

Opal<3 said:


> if you're still looking for ankha i have her amiibo and can cycle her in and out for you
> i'm really low on igb so anything you could give would help ^-^


Heya! I'm also looking for the Egyptian cat! If you're looking for igb, would 1 mil be okay? @_@


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I know. I saw ur post, but I’m not available today.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I have him in boxes. If you can take him today he's yours.


----------



## Jam86

CaramellNeko said:


> Heya! I'm also looking for the Egyptian cat! If you're looking for igb, would 1 mil be okay? @_@


oh my gosh that's more than enough tysm ^-^
i'll pm you when i have her in boxes, should be 15 mins ☆


----------



## beolnong

edit: found!


----------



## Que

Looking for Molly or Bob!

Can offer NMT, IGB,  Zell or fall items (mush lamp, mush partition, mush wreath, mush wand, mush wall, pine bonsai tree, yellow leaf-pile, leaf campfire)


----------



## The Krusty Dabb

Solarae said:


> Looking for Bam, Bones, or Maddie.
> 
> Don't have any NMT right now. I currently do have Merengue in boxes, still trying to find someone who wants her.  Erik is going to be in boxes tomorrow as well for anyone who's interested, and I plan on eventually moving out Freya and possibly Diana.



Still looking for Bam? I can get him in boxes for you today!

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Gleo said:


> LF Pierce, Judy, and Octavian
> 
> Offering NMT


Still looking for Octavian? I have him in boxes today!


----------



## crim.

is anyone looking to get rid of shep?


----------



## Laysea

Anyone want to trade for Wade before he leaves? 
He’s super cute but not one of my dreamies.
Still looking for Tangy or Ketchup.


----------



## Kahyo

Looking for dobie dont know how this works but will give everything I can for my boy


----------



## cloudysoot

Aliya said:


> Looking for Dotty. Can offer NMT or IGB
> 
> Edit: I currently don't have a plot open, but I'm working on getting a villager out as soon as I can


I have Dotty, moving out tomorrow if you are still looking for her


----------



## cardinal

Aurita said:


> Looking for Daisy and Reneigh! Preferably original


hey if nobody else has replied, i have reneigh in boxes currently (i believe she's original? she was a starter i had)


----------



## Burrito_Face

Looking for Bunnie and Ankha


----------



## Aurita

cardinal said:


> hey if nobody else has replied, i have reneigh in boxes currently (i believe she's original? she was a starter i had)


Omg yes no one has replied yet! How much would you want for her? I have a villager I'm trading away today, so I will have a free plot soon


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Audie in the trading block in a thread of mine. Looking for tickets to continue my never ending villager hunting for a tax cat or a spooky snooty cat.


----------



## Burrito_Face

i have her in boxes...100 nmt


----------



## rerejessup

100 NMT is good with me, would I be able to replace a villager with her or would i have to have a villager move out first?


----------



## Kanapachi

rerejessup said:


> 100 NMT is good with me, would I be able to replace a villager with her or would i have to have a villager move out first?


You need an open plot to accept a villager from another island.


----------



## rerejessup

Kanapachi said:


> You need an open plot to accept a villager from another island.


Ah thanks!


Burrito_Face said:


> i have her in boxes...100 nmt


Would you be willing to wait while I get an open plot?


----------



## Burrito_Face

Would you be willing to wait while I get an open plot?
[/QUOTE]

If you time travel yes lol


----------



## rerejessup

Burrito_Face said:


> Would you be willing to wait while I get an open plot?



If you time travel yes lol
[/QUOTE]
I do lol


----------



## Linksonic1

LF Bob, I can offer NMT or Stitches!


----------



## Burrito_Face

No prob! let me know when u ready


----------



## Kahyo

Kahyo said:


> Looking for dobie dont know how this works but will give everything I can for my boy


I've learned more now
Lf: dobie, eugene, punchy, knox, maple
I can give Louie, mallary, huck, piper, and maybe deli


----------



## cherrybasil

anne17 said:


> [LF] Pietroooooo!! Tipper, Marina, Gayle [FT] millions of bells and some NMTs!





Katattacc said:


> Still LF Punchy and lolly!
> FT Zucker, Pietro, NMT and bells!


hey i just got him on a nmt island! what are u offering?

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



lucitine said:


> ISO Zucker
> Can offer NMT or TBT


hey i have him! what would u offer around for nmts


----------



## rerejessup

Burrito_Face said:


> No prob! let me know when u ready


Hey I'm ready! PM me your dodo code and I'll head over


----------



## Cinnamom

Looking for Sherb and Marina! I don't have many NMT unfortunately but they're my last dreamies!!

I'm looking for TBT if anyone is interested in Goldie, Rosie, or Stitches! I have their amiibo cards!


----------



## Hyoshido

Looking for Snake, so he can live right next to Genji and Kabuki on my island!

Paying NMT's of course!


----------



## Rewar17

Im looking for Sherb, I am willing to offer up to 1m of bells.  

I have already spent more than 200 nook coupons and it does not appear u.u


----------



## Carla_adelaa

Hi! Are you still looking for her ? I have her!


----------



## clownpapa

looking for eugene, katt or raymond. i dont got much in game but i can gladly offer some free art in return. got like 5nmt and 300,000 or less bells which is nothing in the AC economy lol so thats why im offering art. i have some threads w my art on them if youre interested


----------



## lauren1

looking for tiffany, moe, or olivia. Will pay NMT or IGB!!!!!


----------



## honeytoast

*i got goldie <333*


----------



## KMac

Does anyone have Boomer? I just discovered he exists, my island is Boomer island so I have to make this happen


----------



## Piccipicci

I’ve got Audie, Beau, Zucker, Stitches, and Sherb up FT! Looking for Raymond, Judy, and Ankha! I can add NMT on to villagers if I must.

Edit: I've found Judy and Ankha!! Only looking for Raymond and now Tasha!
-Stitches and Sherb are no longer UFT
-Will be gaining Diana soon FT!


----------



## cagycorvidae

edit: i got Dotty, thanks!! :>


----------



## Jambition

Looking for Bob and Lily, they are my favorites! I have an open space available! Can trade bells, furniture, and rare DIYs. They would go to a good home!


----------



## alonelyjedi

Hey, I'm looking for Tucker (the elephant) . I can offer nmts!


----------



## Cocopuff

Anyone want Nan? She’s in box’s


----------



## Viixen

Im looking for Rudy please <3


----------



## Renasu

Hello ^-^

I am looking for Raymond, Ankha, Merry, Sherb, Diana, and Flurry! 
I can offer up to 70 NMT, millions of IGB, or Amiibo Card trades for Marshal, Rosie, Ruby, Lucky, Mint, Chrissy, or Bunnie. 

Please message me if you’re selling any of those villagers and hopefully we can make some sort of deal! 

Thank you!


----------



## BreeCrossing22

Hi, I’d really like to find Raymond! I can offer Bob, Punchy, Chief, Lolly, Whitney, or Marshal (they were moved in via amiibo but will be moved out via TTing). Let me know if you want to trade!

I also have star fragments I can give.

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



pochacco said:


> looking for marshal, beau, diana, bluebear, and zucker ; v ;


I have Marshal I can give you if you’ve got Raymond?


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

edit:sold


----------



## MightyPen

Given away <3


----------



## BreeCrossing22

Edit: found Raymond!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Well i'm looking for any cat villager aside from katt stinky or monique


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Lolly or Melba (preferably original), will have a plot open tomorrow. Can offer NMTs or bells


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
sparro
cube
roald
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
*bob*
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki*
kiki
*kyle*
lionel
midge
*mint*
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)

———
on another note lol, if you would like any of the listed amiibo villagers, above or below, pm me! i’m sure we can work out a trade!

*goldie
mitzi
rosie
stitiches

(these last few are not up for trade with the villagers i am looking for)*


----------



## Laysea

Ankha wants to move away, not being kicked out. Her catchphrase and clothing are original. The only thing changed about her house is that I did gift her a pyramid which she has displayed inside. 

Looking for IGBs mainly. A combo of IGBs and NMTs can be negotiated. 

Stil looking for Ketchup and Tangy.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Looking for Audie. Could trade Marshal or any of the amiibo card villagers. I have a complete set.


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm

Found Olivia thank you guys!


----------



## Lexii

Looking for Julia! Can offer over 10 million in game bells and/ or trade Fauna for her! I also have lots and lots of gold nuggets! {like 4-5 full stacks}


----------



## EtchaSketch

Broccolo... please... I need him my little minecraft rager mouse
Also Butch


----------



## cardinal

Aurita said:


> Omg yes no one has replied yet! How much would you want for her? I have a villager I'm trading away today, so I will have a free plot soon


idk what i want for her in amount of NMT, optimally around 15? she's in boxes today though


----------



## starm

LF CHERRY!
Im desperate for her please 
I can offer bells, nmt etc


----------



## rockthemike13

Hey guys, going on a long shot here.

Trying super hard to impress my wife. I saw a giveaway on facebook, her dream villager "Muffy".

I tried to get it, got her hopes SUPER high up and failed.

I want a second chance! If any one can help me get my wife this villager, I dont have much in terms of in game wealth. Like less than a million bells, and 50,000 nook miles (which I guess can be used towards those tickets).

I dont know a whole lot about how any of this works, but if any one can get ahold of me with Muffy, you would be doing me a huge favor. I'm not sure what I can offer, but a guys desperate here. I'd love to see my wife all pumped up over this. Thanks guys! Hope to hear from somebody soon.


----------



## demondays

I'm still looking for katt! I now have a plot open. I can offer 10-15 nmt!


----------



## katineko

Looking for Marina.

I can pay igb
Please PM me!


----------



## Piccipicci

Offering up to 300 NMT for Raymond! Either that or trading Audie for him! Please PM me!


----------



## Rasha

I'm still looking for Wolfgang!! Please let me know if you're willing to sell via pm/vm, I can offer NMTs


----------



## Aurita

Still looking for an original Daisy

Edit: got reneigh!


----------



## moonbox

looking for Audie and Kid Cat! please let me know via pm if you're selling for IGB or NMT


----------



## Cancoon

Vivian in boxes for free! PM me
giving her 30 mins Adopted!


----------



## Gleo

Offering 50 NMT for Pierce


----------



## crim.

does anyone want reneigh? she's in boxes and needs to go asap!
someone got her


----------



## kebabigail

Hi all... Looking for Gonzo. I can;t offer much but I'm sure we can figure something out


----------



## queertactics

looking for julia


----------



## cloudysoot

Courtney5415 said:


> Still looking for Apollo!


I have Apollo in boxes today if you are still looking


----------



## faeswick

I'm looking for a non-starter Dom with an original house! Backyard style house with no gifted clothing or gifted furniture only. Willing to pay either bells or NMT! Please message if you him available with the aforementioned requirements!


----------



## Laysea

Looking for Ketchup and Tangy


----------



## Peach_Jam

Still looking for Judy ;v; can offer igb and star fragments


----------



## Domykin

Looking for Pekoe, Genji, And Raymond


----------



## Bslangve

I have Merengue ready to move out! I’m mainly looking for NMTs!


----------



## Aleigh

Vivian is in boxes right now if anyone is searching for her


----------



## Robolo101

LF: Tangy!! Can offer 20 NMT w/ 1 mil as well, pls dm me <3


----------



## MochiACNL

Lf Audie!


----------



## LuvDolphin

Hi I have a spot open right now so I hope someone has one of the ones im looking for

LF Victoria, winnie or tangy 

FT igb or we can work out a deal


----------



## rutabaga

I'm looking for a starter villager Erik if anyone out there has him and wants to trade ;__; I already have him, but he has a winter-themed house and I really want him with a cozy wood-themed house bc I'm super particular LOL. I will give you bells/nmt for him, pls msg me!


----------



## Sage of Frondland

Hi folks! I'm looking for Bianca and Pashmina! I have Broccolo and Rooney for trade. Thanks <3


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for Dom! I can offer a good chunk of NMTs. Please DM me if you have him in boxes or can get him into boxes soon. Thank you!


----------



## Kiara12

Is anyone looking for Iggly?


----------



## Felawful

LF Chrissy or Gaston. I’ll have a plot available in two days (so on Wednesday May 13)!! I can offer bells or NMTs


----------



## Nikki122

LF Static!  I can offer Pietro/Kiki/NMT in return!  It may take a while to get an open space, but PM me!


----------



## Strudel_Noodel

LF: SHERB

I would love to get Sherb. I can offer 2 million bells, 10 NMT, 4 Gold Nuggets or a combination of the 3 offers.


----------



## Solarae

The Krusty Dabb said:


> Still looking for Bam? I can get him in boxes for you today!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



Thanks for offering Bam! Sorry I couldn't answer sooner. Turns out I'm getting Beau sometime soon so I might not be looking for him right now (still on the fence about getting a jock as well), but I'll let you know in case this changes!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

rutabaga said:


> I'm looking for a starter villager Erik if anyone out there has him and wants to trade ;__; I already have him, but he has a winter-themed house and I really want him with a cozy wood-themed house bc I'm super particular LOL. I will give you bells/nmt for him, pls msg me!


I don’t have Erik, but adopted villagers will always move onto your island with their actual interiors. The starter interiors only apply to your own first 5 villagers.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai

Still looking for Wart Jr.!! Please message me if you have him, he’s a favorite of mine that I hold near and dear to my heart


----------



## Doggowobble

Alli is in boxes if anyone wants her! My friend wanted her but she had no space left! (I did give her a bit of Clothes and a piece of furniture too, also she learned the catchphrase tweet-tweet from midge lol)


----------



## Darian

LF Ruby! I have a plot open and she’s my last dreamie I still need!!!


----------



## duckyyyy

Looking for Punchy!! i can offer up to like 15 nmt or a bunch of star fragments.  I'm also willing to trade Bianca, Avery, and maybe Chief


----------



## Hay

Strudel_Noodel said:


> LF: SHERB
> 
> I would love to get Sherb. I can offer 2 million bells, 10 NMT, 4 Gold Nuggets or a combination of the 3 offers.





Rewar17 said:


> Im looking for Sherb, I am willing to offer up to 1m of bells.
> 
> I have already spent more than 200 nook coupons and it does not appear u.u





Cinnamom said:


> Looking for Sherb and Marina! I don't have many NMT unfortunately but they're my last dreamies!!
> 
> I'm looking for TBT if anyone is interested in Goldie, Rosie, or Stitches! I have their amiibo cards!



*Currently have Sherb in boxes! Ends at 11:23PM PST! c: Link to the thread here Click Me!*​


----------



## alonelyjedi

I'm still looking for Tucker

(Not Zucker ^^)


----------



## cheezu

rutabaga said:


> I'm looking for a starter villager Erik if anyone out there has him and wants to trade ;__; I already have him, but he has a winter-themed house and I really want him with a cozy wood-themed house bc I'm super particular LOL. I will give you bells/nmt for him, pls msg me!


I think if you adopt him from someone, he won't have the starter house.
That happens only when he's one of your 5 starters.


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Tiffany, Rowan and also now for Agent S! Can offer some IGB for them.


----------



## Strudel_Noodel

Still looking for Sherb. I can offer Bells and Gold Nuggets


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for Vivian and tangy! I have poppy in my town plz let me know if anyone wants her.


----------



## seularin

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Looking for Vivian and tangy! I have poppy in my town plz let me know if anyone wants her.



can i have poppy? ;_;


----------



## ACAddicted101

Hey I'm searching for ruby.
She was one of my og in New leaf 
I love her and miss her so much  and I truly want to find her. I would surely appreciate  it so much thank you!!


----------



## Yorli

Looking for Julian, can pay in NMT, gold nuggets and Taurus fragments


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Trading; Apple, Tank & Admiral. IGB only. PM me!


----------



## Maneframe

Looking for Audie, have an open plot today~

I have 22 Tickets, 3million bells, and/or I can get ahold of any hybrid you want except for purple windflowers and pansies, and blue roses, though because of the tt it'd take for cloning, you'd have to be willing to trust me to gather a few after grabbing her and make good on my word, if you chose to want them~ 

I do already have a few green mums on hand, as well as some pinks in any type

also willing to trade fruit and touch cataloguing

Aaaand I also do sketch art xD so whatever sounds good~ <3

I'll be napping starting now and will be back on in like 8 hours


----------



## Matangi

looking for pietro, merengue, cookie, or megan! can offer NMTs


----------



## PeachTea04

Lf snake ! Can offer 10 NMT


----------



## AdehhRR

DewDrops said:


> LF Zell or Marshal!


Still want Zell?


----------



## Rasha

Still looking for my boy Wolfgang, I can offer 30 NMTs for him, don't care if he's original or not.

Please dm/ pm if you have him, thank you


----------



## chewya

Renasu said:


> Hello ^-^
> 
> I am looking for Raymond, Ankha, Merry, Sherb, Diana, and Flurry!
> I can offer up to 70 NMT, millions of IGB, or Amiibo Card trades for Marshal, Rosie, Ruby, Lucky, Mint, Chrissy, or Bunnie.
> 
> Please message me if you’re selling any of those villagers and hopefully we can make some sort of deal!
> 
> Thank you!





MichaelvonGrimm said:


> LF Raymond or Olivia. Offering plenty of tickets or IGB.


hi there! i have olivia on my island and flurry in my campsite rn, i could work on moving them both out if you'd both be interested?


----------



## Amaya.Rose.Fae

Win one of these over on my instagram! @amaya.rose.acnh


----------



## BubblyTea

LF rodney, bluebear, tammy, wart jr, pietro! 

can offer bells, nmt, hybrids + might have any other items you're looking for c:


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Looking for Kyle


----------



## Jam86

Wiimfiuser said:


> Looking for Kyle


i have his amiibo so i can get him for you, it will take me an hour or so to get him in and out ^-^


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Opal<3 said:


> i have his amiibo so i can get him for you, it will take me an hour or so to get him in and out ^-^


Could you do it after 3:00 PM UK time?


----------



## Jam86

Wiimfiuser said:


> Could you do it after 3:00 PM UK time?


of course ^-^
i'm in the uk too so that works for me aha


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Opal<3 said:


> of course ^-^
> i'm in the uk too so that works for me aha


Perfect! I can throw in a large star frag if you want


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Is anyone looking for; Blaire, Vesta, Apple or Admiral


----------



## Cyku

LF Diana, I can pay in NMT and some bells, I really hope someone has her in boxes.

Edit: got her!


----------



## victoriae350

Apple is in boxes. Hoping to trade for NMT because I need to island hop to replace her


----------



## Aardbei

Hello !

Today I have a free plot and I'm missing a snooty. I prefer not letting this plot empty until tomorrow because I played with someone yesterday and I don't want to take the risk to have a non snooty voided villager.

For now I'm doing a bit of island hopping trying to find a snooty but if I don't find any I would like to invite one from another island.

So, if anyone have any snooty in boxes today I would be happy to take her (for free ) later today if I don't find one by myself.


----------



## AdehhRR

Looking for Octavian. Can offer you Merengue/Sprinkle/Chevre


----------



## Hobowire

looking for Chow, Hopper, Monty, Spike, or Peewee.  I can offer NMTs or IGB.


----------



## nyx~

Looking for Pietro! I can offer igb.


----------



## Kahyo

starm said:


> LF CHERRY!
> Im desperate for her please
> I can offer bells, nmt etc


I may let my cherry go even tho I love her, do you have any villagers you can part with?


----------



## DewDrops

AdehhRR said:


> Still want Zell?



I've adopted Zell, thank you!


----------



## Arckaniel

LF Lily (1st priority)
Beau (2nd priority)


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Opal<3 said:


> of course ^-^
> i'm in the uk too so that works for me aha


Hello! Do you mind if I could come and collect Kyle now?


----------



## Kahyo

Kahyo said:


> I've learned more now
> Lf: dobie, eugene, punchy, knox, fauna
> I can give Louie, mallary, huck, piper, and maybe deli


Hey guys I dont have mallary anymore but I have sherb for trade now I'm still looking for all of the above mentioned I'll also take nmt or bells if the offers high enough


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for cherry, butch, shep
willing to up to 7 NMT


----------



## Jam86

is anyone looking for audie?
i'll be voiding her in 10 mins ☆


----------



## Arckaniel

LF Lily (just won Lucky in an auction today so I only have one plot left that I could put up tomorrow) 
Willing to pay NMTs


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for cherry, butch, shep
> willing to up to 7 NMT


Also looking for Cookie and Portia now

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

Please pm me if you have any of those villagers


----------



## AdehhRR

Opal<3 said:


> is anyone looking for audie?
> i'll be voiding her in 10 mins ☆


I would but I don't have much to offer? What were you looking for as payment?


----------



## Jam86

AdehhRR said:


> I would but I don't have much to offer? What were you looking for as payment?


nothing she's free but i have got a trade waiting, are you able to pick her up now?


----------



## AdehhRR

Opal<3 said:


> nothing she's free but i have got a trade waiting, are you able to pick her up now?


Yep I can!


----------



## Ezra12

Looking for Pekoe


----------



## Cannedcow

I'm looking for Celia, the sweetest little eagle. Please let me know if you have her !


----------



## Chibiusa

Looking for Chrissy to move in tomorrow next to her sister!


----------



## stephzs

I'm looking for Papi (original). Willing to pay in NMTs.
A villager is moving out on Thursday so I'll have an empty plot by then, please PM me if you have him!


----------



## Heycharlie3

I'm hoping to get a wolf in my town:: does anyone have an available wolf


----------



## Adamno11

Looking for Coach, if anyone has him. Can offer IGB/NMT/my eternal love.


----------



## Potcha

I was island hopping on my second switch and I got Raymond. I have him on my main island, so this is a spare. LOL.

I will have an auction or a selling post soon.


----------



## Toadette

Looking for Sherb!


----------



## KMac

Anyone have Boomer? Need him for Boomer island lol. I have a plot open now and would like to go back to present time


----------



## crim.

would anyone want wade? he just asked to leave and i need a plot open for another trade!! 
someone got him


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Portia, Cherry, Shep, Cookie


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

HikkiFan7 said:


> LF: Genji, Skye or Wolfgang FT: 2,000,000 bells or 25 NMT


Hi! I have Skye if you want to trade

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

desperately looking for Agnes! lmk if anyone wants to trade. I have nmt, and materials


----------



## chewya

chewya said:


> hi there! i have olivia on my island and flurry in my campsite rn, i could work on moving them both out if you'd both be interested?


i'll be leaving flurry soon unless anyone is interested, because i'd like to get to terraforming my island today! ^.^ shes not typically anyone i'm wanting rn


----------



## Strudel_Noodel

LF Sherb

I can offer 8 million bells and some gold nuggets.


----------



## Piccipicci

LF- Marshal, Tasha, Coco, Bianca, Mitzi

FT- NMT!!

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



Arckaniel said:


> LF Lily (1st priority)
> Beau (2nd priority)


What would you offer for Beau? I have him and do not want him.


----------



## Que

Anyone looking for Merengue? Have her in boxes right now


----------



## Potcha

Hi guys! I have Raymond for auction until tomorrow, May 13, at 1 PM Eastern Standard Time. Link here:





__





						Auction - Raymond for auction! NMT only. Ends 5/13 at 1 PM EST
					

Hi all! I got super lucky and got Raymond on my husbands (currently unused so I am using it LOL) switch. I have him on my regular switch so... auction time!  This auction will run until tomorrow, May 13, at 1 PM Eastern Standard Time. Raymond is not in boxes but I can cycle him out asap.  The...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Maneframe

Maneframe said:


> Looking for Audie, have an open plot today~
> 
> I have 22 Tickets, 3million bells, and/or I can get ahold of any hybrid you want except for purple windflowers and pansies, and blue roses, though because of the tt it'd take for cloning, you'd have to be willing to trust me to gather a few after grabbing her and make good on my word, if you chose to want them~
> 
> I do already have a few green mums on hand, as well as some pinks in any type
> 
> also willing to trade fruit and touch cataloguing
> 
> Aaaand I also do sketch art xD so whatever sounds good~ <3
> 
> I'll be napping starting now and will be back on in like 8 hours


I'm awake now! And this offer is still up~

I could grind a bit to get up to 30 tickets, though it'd be a little wait~

GOT HER, thank yall so much!!


----------



## clownpapa

consumed by the trend........im looking for raymond. i dont have much but i can offer 200nmt (might get some more later will let you know if i do) and fullbody colored art of any character (oc or canon) you'd like. dm me if youd like to see my art and are interested. i have an empty plot and would like to find him today before a rando moves in oop


----------



## Lizinvabch

Desperately seeking Apollo I have 500,000 bells


----------



## alpacalypse

willing to pay 10nmt or 2mil igb for an original frita!


----------



## Domykin

Denise159 said:


> i am desperately looking for my beloved Zell   would pay all my bells for him (more than 1 mio)



mare you still looking

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



faeswick said:


> Bianca's in boxes for me. Do you have anything to trade? I'm looking for Judy, Lily, Bluebear, Chevre, Marina, Stitches, Rosie, and Sherb. I will accept NMT if you don't have any of them.


Are you still looking for marina


----------



## amyfaulkner_x

LF: 
Stitches 
Judy
Ketchup
Apple
Lily
Julian
Beau
Fauna
Diana
Audie
Please reply or pm me if you have any of these in boxes or u don’t want them anymore, I’m willing to wait 
Can offer NMT and IGB for each


----------



## umpaloolie

Looking for Poppy ^^


----------



## Gelatinous Cube

Looking for birds!

Namely these:


Ostriches: Blanche, Flora, Gladys, Julia, Phoebe
Bird: Piper
Penguin: Wade
Eagle: Avery


----------



## Nikki122

Still LF Static, but also Fuchsia!  Can trade Pietro or Kiki, or offer NMT!


----------



## cagycorvidae

Sold! :>


----------



## macdewhacko

looking for *Pekoe *for a friend! i can offer 20 NMT or marshal/whitney/lucky/julian/fang/kid cat/beau/erik/vivian/skye!! (also have a bunch of other amiibo cards i could move in/out asap!)


----------



## nyx~

Maneframe said:


> I'm awake now! And this offer is still up~
> 
> I could grind a bit to get up to 30 tickets, though it'd be a little wait~





amyfaulkner_x said:


> LF:
> Stitches
> Judy
> Ketchup
> Apple
> Lily
> Julian
> Beau
> Fauna
> Diana
> Audie
> Please reply or pm me if you have any of these in boxes or u don’t want them anymore, I’m willing to wait
> Can offer NMT and IGB for each ❤


My friend is getting rid of Audie so I'm doing an auction here for her.


----------



## Peach_Jam

I have Al in boxes if anyone's interested!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking for Gladys or Admiral?


----------



## Denise159

Domykin said:


> mare you still looking
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020
> 
> 
> Are you still looking for marina


No, but thanks


----------



## Pulpo

have hamlet in boxes


----------



## maleah

Looking for Fang. I have a surplus of bells and nmt.


----------



## alonelyjedi

Hey, 
I'm looking for Reneigh, Tangy. 
I can offer nmts.


----------



## cardinal

looking for a lot of villagers!
octavian, henry, roald, agnes, vesta, marina, fang and twiggy!


----------



## Yorli

Looking for Julian for a Star themed island. Can offer IGB,Gold Nuggets, NMT or celeste items/ catalog items/ negotiation


----------



## Yumemi

LF TIa can trade Bells or NMTs or Gold Nuggets


----------



## rishuban

LF Raymond or Rudy for bells only.


----------



## clownpapa

got more nmt YEAAA im looking for raymond, offering 400nmt. i have a plot open right now and i think it will be filled in automatically soon so i'm looking to move him in today please :')


----------



## Nikki122

clownpapa said:


> got more nmt YEAAA im looking for raymond, offering 400nmt. i have a plot open right now and i think it will be filled in automatically soon so i'm looking to move him in today please :')



I’ve seen your posts and I’m rooting for you so hard!!  Hope you get Raymond!


----------



## Piccipicci

Got Katt in boxes!! Anybody can have her for free if they'd like her!


----------



## cocoavolcano

LF: Tiffany
Will pay in bells or NM Tickets.


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Octavian 
He's my dreamie and I would love to get him for my birthday tomorrow! I can offer in game bells, just name your price!


----------



## Caitlin00091

LF: Shep
He’s my friends dreamie, and she really wants him. Willing to pay bells!


----------



## cocoavolcano

I have Beau in boxes tomorrow

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020

I have Beau in boxes if you are still searching for him


----------



## Matangi

looking for pietro, merengue, cookie, or megan! can offer NMTs


----------



## Buizel

I have Merengue in boxes if anyone is looking for her. Looking for Bell offers.


----------



## vicutie

Darian said:


> LF Ruby! I have a plot open and she’s my last dreamie I still need!!!



I have Ruby  if you're still looking for her!! <3

	Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020



ACAddicted101 said:


> Hey I'm searching for ruby.
> She was one of my og in New leaf
> I love her and miss her so much  and I truly want to find her. I would surely appreciate  it so much thank you!! View attachment 257267



I have Ruby! I'm looking for NMTs ^_^


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Clay is in boxes for a little bit if anyone is interested


----------



## theseaisgreen

Cobb's in boxes if anyone's looking for him? He was a starter so his house was too sad for him to live in for too long, hope he goes to a good home!


----------



## eggiecrossing

RAYMOND // Audie

Hi everyone! If you’re looking for Raymond, my friend is doing an auction over on https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ly-ends-5-13-at-1-pm-est.536133/#post-8981851

Also I have AUDIE and I’m LF for Dom! Any one want to trade? Also accepting NMT for Audie if Dom isn’t available.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Looking for Static.


----------



## CelestialEquinox

I am currently looking for Muffy, Gruff, Kyle, and Roscoe  :3


----------



## ScoopertDooopert

I'm looking to trade 
Diana
Rosie
& Pashmina

I will accept any of these guys! (No need to add bells or NMT  ) 

Bunnie
Carmen
Francine
Coco
Eugene
Genji
Snake
Hopkins
Nana
O'Hare
Pecan
Pietro
Purrl
Ribbot
Rudy
Tangy
Tammy


----------



## Ella.

clownpapa said:


> got more nmt YEAAA im looking for raymond, offering 400nmt. i have a plot open right now and i think it will be filled in automatically soon so i'm looking to move him in today please :')


I have Raymond. I can try and get him in boxes for you if you still want him


----------



## Piccipicci

Currently looking for Tasha, Chrissy, Bob, or Bianca


----------



## Chibiusa

Looking for Dobie/Bunnie/Chrissy.


----------



## Vextro

Looking for Pekoe, Flora, Julian, Lily, Audie, Skye


----------



## Tawny0wl

rutabaga said:


> I'm looking for a starter villager Erik if anyone out there has him and wants to trade ;__; I already have him, but he has a winter-themed house and I really want him with a cozy wood-themed house bc I'm super particular LOL. I will give you bells/nmt for him, pls msg me!


Hey hey. I have an Erik in boxes who has a wood themed house. He was one of my first five villagers. I don't know what you mean when you say yours has a winter-themed house but I'm hoping mine isn't the same. Mine has a little wooden house, wooden bed with zigzag designs, a fruit water dispenser, and some brown wooden log furniture. Do you want my Erik for free? He decided to leave me for the great beyond.


----------



## Hay

clownpapa said:


> got more nmt YEAAA im looking for raymond, offering 400nmt. i have a plot open right now and i think it will be filled in automatically soon so i'm looking to move him in today please :')





Piccipicci said:


> Offering up to 300 NMT for Raymond! Either that or trading Audie for him! Please PM me!



*Raymond in boxes now in my auction thread! Ends at 10:04PST!! Link here! Clicky Clicky*​


----------



## lieryl

i’m possible looking for ruby ;;


----------



## banangie

im looking for cookie and genji!!!


----------



## Tylerrae

looking for Whitney and genji 
if you have them tell me what you want for them 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Cannedcow said:


> I'm looking for Celia, the sweetest little eagle. Please let me know if you have her !


i have her- she isn’t moving yet but it is one of the residents i want gone. i’ll let you know when she’s in boxes if you haven’t already found her yourself?


----------



## Miily

Looking for broccolo please, I can pay tbt 
Thanks


----------



## Darian

LF Ruby! She’s the last dreamie I need!


----------



## eggiecrossing

LF Dom!

I have Audie and Marshal to trade currently! Also offering NMT! Dm me!


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys I have Marshal for sale right now!


----------



## solecito

Olive will be in boxes soon if anyone wants her!


----------



## Kittt.hai

Jared:3 said:


> Hi guys I have Marshal for sale right now!


Nmt???

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



eggiecrossing said:


> LF Dom!
> 
> I have Audie and Marshal to trade currently! Also offering NMT! Dm me!


Haii marshal for 30nmt??


----------



## Jared:3

Kittt.hai said:


> Nmt???
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> 
> Haii marshal for 30nmt??


Sorry not trying to be rude but you just joined the forums minutes ago, I prefer to sell or trade with people with a little bit of feedback


----------



## Kittt.hai

Jared:3 said:


> Sorry not trying to be rude but you just joined the forums minutes ago, I prefer to sell or trade with people with a little bit of feedback


So sadd.. thats okay. Thanks


----------



## Doggowobble

Adamno11 said:


> Looking for Coach, if anyone has him. Can offer IGB/NMT/my eternal love.


I have coach on my island and I’m ready to let go! I can have him in boxes by tomorrow and I’m looking for only 2 NMT 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Also I’m still looking for an Erik! I don’t really care if it’s original or not! I just really need him for my islands theme  can pay in NMT!


----------



## Aliya

Looking for *original* Bunnie (no clothes, bugs etc. given to her please)! I currently don't have space on my island, but I'm going to be cycling Audie out in the next couple of days so I'd be able to take her after Audie leaves. I can offer NMT or bells for Bunnie!


----------



## lila

Looking for Lucky, I can offer 50 NMT!


----------



## Yeatu

Looking for Wolfgang. c:


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Tiffany and Rowan! Also Audie and maybe Agent S. I can offer IGB for them.


----------



## chewya

anyone looking for kabuki? i have him in boxes and dont want him to be voided ;_;


----------



## Satanoid

I'm looking for Kyle, he's the last villager I really want to get! Let me know what you want and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Jam86

Satanoid said:


> I'm looking for Kyle, he's the last villager I really want to get! Let me know what you want and I'll see what I can do.


i have his amiibo so i can get him for you for free but it'll take me and hour or so to get him in and out ^-^


----------



## Satanoid

Opal<3 said:


> i have his amiibo so i can get him for you for free but it'll take me and hour or so to get him in and out ^-^


That would be fantastic! I don't mind waiting. Thank you so much!


----------



## Akemi

very slowely (I dont have a plot rn) looking for Portia or Pancetti


----------



## alonelyjedi

Hey,
I'm looking for Reneigh or Sherb.
I can offer nmts and I have a plot available.


----------



## cornxd

I am looking for judy and willing to pay with either NMTs/IGBs! Do send me a pm for offers


----------



## Arckaniel

Piccipicci said:


> LF- Marshal, Tasha, Coco, Bianca, Mitzi
> 
> FT- NMT!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020
> 
> 
> What would you offer for Beau? I have him and do not want him.


I don't have an open plot atm unfortunately since it was filled by both Lucky and Diana yesterday, but I'd be willing to offer 10NMTs for him (or more if that's not enough) if ever, I just don't know when I'll have an open plot so feel free to offer him to someone else when he's in boxes


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Offers for sprinkles!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Looking for igb ONLY


----------



## Puputo

Looking for Robin or Becky. 
plot ready now.


----------



## glittergoblin

Looking for pigs and frogs! 
My town is love themed and I'm coupling up villagers... ❤

I'm looking for Hugh, Gala, Agnes, Rasher, Lily, Puddles, Jeremiah and Tad! 

I don't have many NMTs right now (7)  but I can negotiate! Thanks for reading ❤


----------



## Globes216

I am looking for Sprinkle, Dotty or Candi. I have a plot open!


----------



## glittergoblin

glittergoblin said:


> Looking for pigs and frogs!
> My town is love themed and I'm coupling up villagers... ❤
> 
> I'm looking for Hugh, Gala, Agnes, Rasher, Lily, Puddles, Jeremiah and Tad!
> 
> I don't have many NMTs right now (7)  but I can negotiate! Thanks for reading ❤




Also!! I can trade Vivian, Cranston, Pango, and Billy if interested. I also am looking for Erik for Fauna


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking for pietro


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Globes216 said:


> I am looking for Sprinkle, Dotty or Candi. I have a plot open!


Hi I have sprinkle who just moved I could get her out in 15 mins (what is your offer?)


----------



## stephzs

LF: original (not given furnitures/ clothes) *Papi, Lopez or Gladys*
Paying in NMTs or if you prefer something else I'm open to negotiation.
I'll have an empty plot tomorrow, please DM me if you have them!


----------



## Axbin

LF: Lucky, I can pay in IGB's, NMT's, or a combination of the two. 

Thank you!


----------



## Kasosuki

LF: Fauna, Chevre
Please contact and discuss prices with me!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

rawpbjsamich said:


> LF: Octavian
> He's my dreamie and I would love to get him for my birthday tomorrow! I can offer in game bells, just name your price!


I found him!!


----------



## Kasosuki

lieryl said:


> i’m possible looking for ruby ;;


I’ve got ruby here!


----------



## Ilovemint

Looking for Deirdre. I can buy her for NMT  NO NEED ANYMORE


----------



## entleex

Looking for Raymond, can offer 400 NMT for him


----------



## isame86

Hi! Looking for Lopez! >0<


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Cookie, Portia.
willing to pay in NMT or IGB


----------



## littlewing

luckytrait said:


> looking for original (aka ungifted + unchanged) lily & kyle!
> i can pay in bells or NMT, if anyone's looking to sell any of them just let me know what you think is a fair price.
> 
> editing to add: i don't mind if they're brought in or pushed out via amiibo!


i've found darling lily, but i am still looking for kyle & now also tasha!


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Sherb, Merengue or Kiki! I really don’t have much to offer besides IGB and items but thought I’d try


----------



## Junai

LF Ketchup! Offering 60 NMT


----------



## Kleecm

Spongebob said:


> LF: Julian
> 
> Can pay in igb or nmt!


Hi I have Julian leaving (can get him in boxes) what’s your nmt offer?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking for sprinkle?


----------



## Kleecm

Spongebob said:


> LF: Julian
> 
> Can pay in igb or nmt!





Vextro said:


> Looking for Pekoe, Flora, Julian, Lily, Audie, Skye


hi! Are you still looking for Julian?


----------



## Aliya

Aliya said:


> Looking for *original* Bunnie (no clothes, bugs etc. given to her please)! I currently don't have space on my island, but I'm going to be cycling Audie out in the next couple of days so I'd be able to take her after Audie leaves. I can offer NMT or bells for Bunnie!



Still looking!


----------



## Toucanjake

I am looking for Bluebear, Stitches, Raymond (as is everyone in the world), Fauna, Beau, and Marina, in that order.

I have Goose moving out tomorrow, so I think the "earliest date" I can get a villager is Friday.  I've never done this but I assume the villager has to be completely gone before I can talk to one of my wanted villagers.

Have plenty of bells and plenty of NMT.  Let me know 


I currently have all I can handle currently, and will update / post new list literally as soon as I can.

Also I love this community so much ❤


----------



## Miele

Looking for (in order of preference) - Dom, Sherb, and Lily


----------



## AdehhRR

entleex said:


> Looking for Raymond, can offer 400 NMT for him


I might take you up on that. But it might be a day or two. I'm burnt out from cycling through so many villagers these past few days.


----------



## TykiButterfree

chewya said:


> anyone looking for kabuki? i have him in boxes and dont want him to be voided ;_;


I'd be interested in Kabuki. What would you like for trade? I will be free later today after 7pm est.


----------



## 0orchid

I'm looking for Dom if anyone has him! I'll pay a lot of igb or nmt and can throw in some hybrids and diy recipes too.


----------



## clownpapa

looking for Katt!! I have nmt :")


----------



## buuunii

Looking for Dom!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Tank in boxes, looking for igb!


----------



## glittergoblin

x


----------



## Kasosuki

lieryl said:


> i’m possible looking for ruby ;;





cocoavolcano said:


> I have Beau in boxes tomorrow
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 12, 2020
> 
> I have Beau in boxes if you are still searching for him


is he still available ?


----------



## Piccipicci

I desperately want Tasha, Bianca, and Chrissy!!! I can offer NMT!!


----------



## Niyu

Looking for Olivia :") saved up lots of nmts!


----------



## cagycorvidae

looking for Amelia, Robin Tad, Peck, or Snake! Will offer NMT and/or items!


----------



## TinyCreations

LF: Tasha and Mitzi


----------



## LuciferAscended

Looking for drift!


----------



## Melchoir

I am looking for June, Chevre and Blanche!


----------



## Kahyo

Lf: original dobie or punchy 
Ft: nmt, sherb, louie, or piper


----------



## Roxxy

Puputo said:


> Looking for Robin or Becky.
> plot ready now.


Hi, i should be able to give you Becky. Got a dreamie in campsite so she should be in boxe


Puputo said:


> Looking for Robin or Becky.
> plot ready now.


Hi,

Becky in boxes now so happy for you to give her a new home.

Pm me and I will send a dodo.

Sorry bedtime. Good luck in your search


----------



## shdets

Can offer lots of frags for coco (or bells and nmt)


----------



## clownpapa

LF Eugene also!!


----------



## eggiecrossing

Still looking for sweet baby Dom!

FT: NMT, Marshal, Audie, Merengue, Julian, Ankha, Ketchup (basically my whole island lolll). Pls DM me!


----------



## Caitlin00091

LF: Cherry

Will offer bells


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Need someone to get Sprinkle ASAP (I need at least 20 NMT + 50k bells) open to offers!!


----------



## Kasosuki

LOOKING FOR A NEW HOME FOR CHERRY AND RUBY ASAP
At least 5 NMT


----------



## lieryl

Kasosuki said:


> I’ve got ruby here!


i’ve already found ruby T^T tysm so much for offering though!


----------



## birdsquad

LF Admiral! Can offer nmt and also will have a plot open and ready


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Kasosuki said:


> LF: Fauna, Chevre
> Please contact and discuss prices with me!


If they have amiibos I can probably help!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



glittergoblin said:


> Looking for pigs and frogs!
> My town is love themed and I'm coupling up villagers... ❤
> 
> I'm looking for Hugh, Gala, Agnes, Rasher, Lily, Puddles, Jeremiah and Tad!
> 
> I don't have many NMTs right now (7)  but I can negotiate! Thanks for reading ❤


If they have amiibos I can probably help!


----------



## Kasosuki

rawpbjsamich said:


> If they have amiibos I can probably help!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> 
> If they have amiibos I can probably help!


They do!!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Kasosuki said:


> They do!!


I'm getting my amiibo writer tomorrow, I can write their amiibos tomorrow and give you them, for no cost!


----------



## Kasosuki

rawpbjsamich said:


> I'm getting my amiibo writer tomorrow, I can write their amiibos tomorrow and give you them, for no cost!


Ahh thank you!!!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Who want Sprinkle for NMT and igb (trading Items for my baby Erik!)


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Kasosuki said:


> Ahh thank you!!!


Np! I'll


Kasosuki said:


> Ahh thank you!!!


Np! I'll pm you!


----------



## LilJulian

My Cube is gonna be in boxes tomorrow!
LF:  Any cat that isn't Katt/Moe/Monique
(Please PM me if interested in either! ^^ _I don't wanna clog up the thread!_)


----------



## Buizel

Looking for Peanut.
Offering NMTs or Bells. Please DM me.

Edit: Found her! Thanks!


----------



## Crash

selling every single villager (apart from those listed in the rules) in my thread here for anyone interested!


----------



## clownpapa

I have Stitches in boxes! I'm looking to get him out asap so please dm me immediately if you'd like him. Bells would be nice c:


----------



## Kasosuki

clownpapa said:


> I have Stitches in boxes! I'm looking to get him out asap so please dm me immediately if you'd like him. Bells would be nice c:


Hi hello I’ve a free plot!


----------



## haileyphi

Anyone looking for Chief? I have them in boxes now~


----------



## jenilynn

seeking dom


----------



## 0orchid

Still looking for Dom!!! I can trade any of my villagers, around 70 nmt, 3 mil igb, extra diys, tons of blue hybrids.


----------



## crepuscularrr

looking for *greta* or *blanche*! about to have a free plot so let me know what you’d like for either of them, i can offer NMT or IGB!


----------



## Potcha

Maple is in boxes! Looking for NMT or gold nuggets!


----------



## clownpapa

Open plot! looking for eugene, can pay nmt c:


----------



## Piccipicci

Selling Audie to make room for Chrissy/Tasha ( both of which I’m still looking for I can pay in NMT) please lmk!! I’m also willing to trade Audie for them


----------



## Lethalia

Marina The Normal Octopus is in boxes on my cycling thread if anyone's interested.
*~ Link here ~*​


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Spongebob said:


> LF: Julian
> 
> Can pay in igb or nmt!


Im getting an amiibo writer tomorrow so I can probably scan him in for you!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Tylus said:


> lf bob willing to pay in nmt


I should be getting his amiibo tomorrow so hopefully I can help!


----------



## kianamily

Looking for Sprocket. Please let me know if anyone is getting rid of him!


----------



## Spends

Looking for Bruce or Snake

Edit, just got Coco


----------



## Mori134

Does anybody have Raymond or Bob? I offer 2.000.000 bells


----------



## tonkuri

hey, if anyone has freya i can offer lots of nmt, sakura petals, bells etc whatever you want. i need her asap. i had a chance to get her but i was dumb and my internet was being screwy so i didnt come on a few days and missed my chance ;_; shes one of my all time favs


----------



## Potcha

I am trying to cycle someone else out and Mitzi pinged to move. Looking for NMT or gold nuggets


----------



## 0orchid

kianamily said:


> Looking for Sprocket. Please let me know if anyone is getting rid of him!


Hey I saw this thread earlier doing a giveaway for Sprocket, not sure if he's still available though:




__





						Giveaway - Sprocket Is Leaving!
					

Sprocket has packed his boxes and will be leaving my island. If you want him, send me a PM. (Please note that I'm in Europe and if you're in the US, your evening is my middle of the night, so if you want to grab him, you'll have to send me a PM in the next five or six hours.) I don't want...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Mori134

Does anybody have Raymond? I offer 2.000.000 bells


----------



## Mori134

Does anybody has Raymond? I offer 2.000.000 bells


----------



## Hay

Hey there! You might have a better chance if you post you are looking for Raymond in the “looking for” thread! <3 link to it is here: click me!

hope you find him soon!


----------



## millie192000

looking for kyle!


----------



## feeltherainbows

looking for bob the cat in boxes please 
i have 1 million bells to offer anyone who has him!
first time on the forums hope this goes well!


----------



## XinMiao

Looking for Raymond offering 400 nmt


----------



## Mori134

Does anybody have Raymond? I offer 2.000.000 bells

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

LF: Raymond
I offer 2.000.000 bells and 20nmt


----------



## Mori134

Thank you!


----------



## Libitina

LF raymond. I know its a long shot I have some NMT's I've been saving up but not hundreds i also have a 2 mil bells I could give up but mostly I can get ANY amiibo you wish. It will take a day or so for me to be able to move an amiibo in and out.


----------



## XinMiao

Libitina said:


> LF raymond. I know its a long shot I have some NMT's I've been saving up but not hundreds i also have a 2 mil bells I could give up but mostly I can get ANY amiibo you wish. It will take a day or so for me to be able to move an amiibo in and out.


The best way to get tickets selling villagers I campsite rolled for a while and got really popular villagers I didn’t want so I sold them on the discord server and got a lot of tickets


----------



## LouisP91

.


----------



## Mori134

LF: Bob
offering 2.000.000 bells


----------



## radcat

LF: Tiffany!
Offering nmt, bells, or Diana, Bones, and Marina


----------



## Potcha

I need Mitzi gone as soon as possible, I will accept even 5 NMT or whatever, to avoid her from being voided!





__





						Selling - Mitzi the normal cat in boxes!
					

Sold



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I am looking for Deirdre, Poppy or Agent S. The day after tomorrow (Friday; European time, if relevant), Tex will have moved out and I will have an open slot then.

I don't really have much to offer (at the moment I have 100,000 igb - I can only in the evenings and don't play the stock market -  and I can convert some Nook Miles to tickets), so I am sorry about that.


----------



## clownpapa

canberra in boxes! she is free to a good home, it's very hard parting with her


----------



## janelastname

Spends said:


> Looking Coco, Bruce or Snake



I have Snake in boxes if you’re still looking!


----------



## Piccipicci

Just looking for Chrissy!!
Also giving Audie away for free!!!  Audie has found a good home!


----------



## effluo

I have an open plot I’d like to fill.

I’m looking for Deirdre, Katt, Fuschia, Cherry and the lovely Vivian.

Tankoo


----------



## Libitina

XinMiao said:


> The best way to get tickets selling villagers I campsite rolled for a while and got really popular villagers I didn’t want so I sold them on the discord server and got a lot of tickets


Thank you I've been trying that and mystery islands but never seem to get anybody of much popularity. I'm really not looking to get into the discord game as that's a bit unstable.. honestly I'm just looking for someone who isn't charging 1000 nmts 10 million bells and a human sacrifice for a character


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Trading Genji for igb (pm me)


----------



## Mari_AC

Looking for Teddy !


----------



## Mori134

Piccipicci said:


> Just looking for Chrissy!!
> Also giving Audie away for free!!!
> 
> I would take Audie


----------



## XinMiao

Libitina said:


> Thank you I've been trying that and mystery islands but never seem to get anybody of much popularity. I'm really not looking to get into the discord game as that's a bit unstable.. honestly I'm just looking for someone who isn't charging 1000 nmts 10 million bells and a human sacrifice for a character


Don’t forget your soul they ask for that


----------



## Spends

janelastname said:


> I have Snake in boxes if you’re still looking!



Thank you so much, but I've just filled my plot with Coco


----------



## weedlewoot

Hello! I am looking for Moe. If you have him please let me know what it would take to get him! I had him in wild world and i really would love him for my island!!


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Judy for a friend


----------



## Onederland

Looking for Murphy


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking for Genji?


----------



## Laysea

I am still looking for Tangy and Ketchup!!


----------



## misscarol

Got him! Thank you!


----------



## Soacegutz

Looking for Dom! Can pay 10 NMT or give all the furniture in my storage


----------



## LuciferAscended

LF: Kyle, Lucky, Drift, Dobie, Muffy, Whitney, Vivian, Tangy, and Fauna
FT: 10 mil bells and some nmt


----------



## Angelmarina

Found!!


----------



## kianamily

0orchid said:


> Hey I saw this thread earlier doing a giveaway for Sprocket, not sure if he's still available though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giveaway - Sprocket Is Leaving!
> 
> 
> Sprocket has packed his boxes and will be leaving my island. If you want him, send me a PM. (Please note that I'm in Europe and if you're in the US, your evening is my middle of the night, so if you want to grab him, you'll have to send me a PM in the next five or six hours.) I don't want...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



Thank you so much for the lead! I’m going to try contact them!!


----------



## Miele

LF: Roald, Dom, Sherb, or Lily


----------



## djc3791

NVM,  got fang!


----------



## Buizel

Looking for Pecan (hopefully original). She'd be my last dreamie before squirrel island is complete lol.
Offering: 20 NMTs or Bells. Please DM me.


----------



## Piccipicci

Sorry, she’s already being given away!


----------



## theindiegay

Looking for Tasha! Can offer 15 NMT and have a plot open so can get her ASAP


----------



## Aliya

Aliya said:


> Looking for *original* Bunnie (no clothes, bugs etc. given to her please)! I currently don't have space on my island, but I'm going to be cycling Audie out in the next couple of days so I'd be able to take her after Audie leaves. I can offer NMT or bells for Bunnie!



Still looking and I'll have space open soon since Audie pinged


----------



## coney

looking for: Rowan, Robin, Ike, Grizzly
will have an open plot tomorrow


----------



## luvmeowly

LF: original *kid cat   *got him safe and sound **


----------



## Peach_Jam

FT: Lucky 
LF: Judy or nmt


----------



## Coolio15

Looking for Phoebe or Tex! Can offer IGB or NMT


----------



## CaraStar

Cenna said:


> Looking for Maple!


Are you still looking? I have her in boxes.

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



Kahyo said:


> I've learned more now
> Lf: dobie, eugene, punchy, knox, maple
> I can give Louie, mallary, huck, piper, and maybe deli


Still looking for Maple? I have her in boxes.


----------



## litilravnur

Looking for Skye, preferably free or set your price

Got her


----------



## Cenna

CaraStar said:


> Are you still looking? I have her in boxes.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> 
> Still looking for Maple? I have her in boxes.



No I’ve found her. Thank you tho!


----------



## alonelyjedi

Hey,
I'm looking for Sherb.
I can offer 180 NMT.
1,700,000 bells.
11 gold nuggets.
And I have a plot available.

I found him


----------



## Doggowobble

I’m looking for a poppy! I can offer NMT or bells!  (Btw I found maple,Erik and beau ty!) 

(edit : I also have an open plot!)


----------



## Globes216

Looking for Curlos, have a plot open now


----------



## 0orchid

acnh.eclipse said:


> Anyone looking for Genji?


I am if you still have him!


----------



## immyshine

LF JUNE!!! PLEASE NEED HER TONIGHT OPEN PLOT


----------



## Alaina

Looking for: *Poncho*

I can trade NMTs, or if you're looking for anything else, just let me know!

What's it mean when people say they're looking for 100% original?


----------



## immyshine

Alaina said:


> Looking for: *Poncho*
> 
> I can trade NMTs, or if you're looking for anything else, just let me know!
> 
> What's it mean when people say they're looking for 100% original?
> Meaning in all original clothing (no gifts of clothes / hats) and items such as bugs etc as well as catchphrase


----------



## Alaina

Oh, thank you! Once they get a gift can it never get written over/replaced by a new gift from us?


----------



## immyshine

Alaina said:


> Oh, thank you! Once they get a gift can it never get written over/replaced by a new gift from us?


From my understanding no not really you can reset their clothes / catchphrase :/


----------



## Laysea

LF: Tangy or Ketchup
FT: Skye


----------



## Curpo

Sage of Frondland said:


> Hi folks! I'm looking for Bianca and Pashmina! I have Broccolo and Rooney for trade. Thanks <3


Heyy I can give you Bianca! She’s not in boxes today but will be tomorrow!


----------



## Kokillue

LF: dom  (may also consider audie or vivian)

can pay in NMT, IGB, fish bait, etc


----------



## Sunddew

I have audie in boxes if your interested!


----------



## Piggleton

I have Bam in boxes! Looking for a couple NMT so I can continue to cycle


----------



## mariocrossing8

Looking for Scoot! I have an empty plot open for a few more hours.


----------



## Sunddew

Kokillue said:


> LF: dom  (may also consider audie or vivian)
> 
> can pay in NMT, IGB, fish bait, etc


Sorry didnt do that right xD i have Audie in boxes if your interested


----------



## Kahyo

Lf: Dobie, Punchy, Fauna, or maybe some NMT/IGB
Ft: Audie, Sherb, Huck, Piper, maybe deli, or all my nmt or igb(not a lot)


----------



## cherrybasil

mayorsophiel said:


> looking for pashmina,   offering 30 nook mile tickets


she’s in boxes rn! if ur still interested


----------



## LuciferAscended

LF: NMT, Kyle, Lucky, Drift, Dobie, Muffy, Whitney, Vivian, Tangy
FT: Bluebear (in boxes), 10mil bells, 30 nmt


----------



## Kokillue

Sunddew said:


> Sorry didnt do that right xD i have Audie in boxes if your interested


whoops, hello! i already found dom so im okay for now, but thank you for the offer! ^^

(love your un + pfp combo as well!)


----------



## Peach_Jam

FT: Lucky 
LF: Judy or nmt


----------



## Sunddew

Kokillue said:


> whoops, hello! i already found dom so im okay for now, but thank you for the offer! ^^
> 
> (love your un + pfp combo as well!)


Ty!


----------



## kiriod

desperately looking for beau  i can offer mostly NMTs, but if you want bells then i can give some as well! PM me if you're willing to offer him <3


----------



## mayorsophiel

cherrybasil said:


> she’s in boxes rn! if ur still interested


hi, thanks for letting me know but I was able to get her from someone


----------



## cherrybasil

Heartcore said:


> LF an original Pashmina!


hey i have her in boxes rn!


----------



## LuciferAscended

bluebear got voided sorry i needed space asap


----------



## Libitina

LF: Raymond
Paying 30 rusted parts and 2 million in game bells. Can throw in some NMTs
And I have an empty plot at the moment


----------



## Lilette

Looking for Dobie. I can offer some NMT, a few rusted parts, gold, another villager (Diana, Bob, Ankha, Lucky, a few others..) 

Please, someone. He’s my islander in PG and I’d like to have him in NH too. ;o;


----------



## Sunddew

Lilette said:


> Looking for Dobie. I can offer some NMT, a few rusted parts, gold, another villager (Diana, Bob, Ankha, Lucky, a few others..)
> 
> Please, someone. He’s my islander in PG and I’d like to have him in NH too. ;o;


I dont have him but ill keep a look out!


----------



## Rambo

I have Flora in boxes right now. Anyone looking for her?


----------



## theseaisgreen

I’ve got Pashmina in boxes if anyone’s interested!


----------



## Puputo

Thank you so much! 
but the plot had been already been taken


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Lf Judy I have. Cyd and dom and a sad 10 nmt


----------



## dino

i have genji in boxes, if anyone is looking for him ! 
looking for IGB or NMT for him


----------



## Kitty2201

I have an original Merengue in boxes if anyone is looking to buy her. PM me offers


----------



## Tylerrae

looking for whitney and pashmina 
please pm me if you have them available to discuss prices xx


----------



## Blueskyy

I am looking for Maddie


----------



## rianne

Astrid will be in boxes tomorrow if anyone wants her.


----------



## mewwile

Looking for Muffy or Chief! 
can offer 10-15 nmt.
I have a plot open right now


----------



## serenityyy.e

Aliya said:


> Looking for *original* Bunnie (no clothes, bugs etc. given to her please)! I currently don't have space on my island, but I'm going to be cycling Audie out in the next couple of days so I'd be able to take her after Audie leaves. I can offer NMT or bells for Bunnie!


I have bunnie moving out  prefer nmt


----------



## Aliya

serenityyy.e said:


> I have bunnie moving out  prefer nmt



Hi! I received her from someone else, but thank you!


----------



## Rambo

mewwile said:


> Looking for Muffy or Chief!
> can offer 10-15 nmt.
> I have a plot open right now


Working on getting chief out now. I have 3 cranky villagers so he’s the odd man out. Want me to PM when he’s in boxes?


----------



## mewwile

Rambo said:


> Working on getting chief out now. I have 3 cranky villagers so he’s the odd man out. Want me to PM when he’s in boxes?


That'd be amazing, thanks!!


----------



## DrewAC

Looking for Audie. Please PM if you'd like to discuss a trade!


----------



## Rambo

Audie in boxes. Looking for NMT.


----------



## Ozzie

I have Mathilda (the black snooty kangaroo) in boxes today, if someone is interested?


----------



## Doggowobble

desperately looking for fang, poppy, and teddy! i would like to get fang or poppy first though. i have an empty plot now! i can pay with bells or nmt!


----------



## DweebBee

Desperately looking for Apollo!
I just got Whitney in my campsite (she's my all time favorite villager) and my second is Apollo. I really want him too because it'd be cute having them together (apparently they're canonically a couple based on the animal crossing movie).

I don't have many bells to offer but I can try to round some up through time travel :^(


----------



## Jyun

Anyone have Piper the peppy bird? I'll offer NMTs for her

Someone offered her


----------



## Cellixhem

LF: Reneigh
FT: Merengue, Skye, Poppy, Blanche


----------



## lizzziebethie

Found my villager I've been looking for.


----------



## Koala92

LF Drago!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

lizzziebethie said:


> I'm looking for Ketchup or Kiki.


 I have an auction for  ketchup  highest bid is 10 NMT   if you still want her reply to the auction with your bid


----------



## toridori

looking for stitches marshal or judy!!!! ( wanting to get judy bc my mom really wants her and i wanna help her get it )
will exchange for in game bells, dm me!!!!!


----------



## isa_bly

Looking for Reneigh, I can offer 50 NMT.


----------



## Kleecm

alonelyjedi said:


> Hey,
> I'm looking for Reneigh or Sherb.
> I can offer nmts and I have a plot available.


Offer on sherb?

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



Miele said:


> LF: Roald, Dom, Sherb, or Lily


Hi! Are you still after sherb? I have him in boxes if you’d like to make an offer of nmts


----------



## Monika_AC

LF: Poppy
Hi, I have a free plot today and am looking for Poppy. Please let me know if you've got her, I can give you 4 mil. bells and 20 star fragments


----------



## Last_bus_home

Looking for: Lionel or Beardo. Also considering Gaston, Octavian, Katt, Sherb, Maple, Dotty... I don’t know, I just have an open plot right now and thought I’d try a completely new villager.
Edit: Got Lionel, plot filled!


----------



## lele

Koala92 said:


> LF Drago!


I have drago, looking for NMT


----------



## CafeBrewster

I’m looking for Audie, Julia, Vivian, Genji, Sherb, Eric, Pashmina or Julia!! Also on the lookout for Raymond but I know how dang hard he is to get if anyone has any of these, let me know and name your price!☺☺


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Looking for Winnie, Muffy or Penelope! 

Willing to pay 2 nmt


----------



## lele

looking for tangy c: 
can pay in bells, NMT or trade a villager


----------



## Globes216

Desperately seeking Mallary, Can pay in IGB or NMT. DM me - about to go to sleep so will respond in morning  have a free plot all set up for her


----------



## Wowzer Bowser

Worth a shot but I’m looking for Raymond! I can offer NMT, Bells, and Fauna or Zucker!


----------



## Cyku

I'm looking for Sherb, tomorrow my villager will be in boxes so the day after tomorrow I'll have a free plot, I'll pay with NMT (for now I can afford 15 NMT but I will probably get some more), bells and maybe some items from wishlists if you have any


----------



## kiriod

hi! i'm still looking for Beau. willing to pay in NMTs or IGB, or a combo of both! <3


----------



## ACNH_walnut

I’m looking for sherb can gibe ketchup or 50 NMT


----------



## jazzyofneopia

hi! I'm looking for Raymond, I can offer villagers, bells, NMT or some Celeste crafted items!


----------



## Lio

Looking to trade NMTs for Judy. Preferably with original furniture.

Thank you.

Found!


----------



## Lunova

Looking for Mitzi, Molly, lolly, chevre and Lilly! Can offer pretty much anything!


----------



## LaurenAnisa

I’m looking for Julian, Erik, beau or merengue or
Tia!


----------



## IxiaMia

Looking for Kabuki and Katt to complete my cat only island. haha


----------



## lorrybug

Last_bus_home said:


> Looking for: Lionel or Beardo. Also considering Gaston, Octavian, Katt, Sherb, Maple, Dotty... I don’t know, I just have an open plot right now and thought I’d try a completely new villager.


I will have lionel in boxes in about eight hours if you'd like to come pick him up


----------



## Last_bus_home

lorrybug said:


> I will have lionel in boxes in about eight hours if you'd like to come pick him up


That would be brilliant!! I’ll PM you!


----------



## effupboots

have goldie in boxes! looking for 10NMT, must be able to pick her up today, the earlier the better!


----------



## deSPIRIA

looking for:
eunice, vesta or stella
snake
dotty
nan

can offer IGB, TBT, star fragments and/or some NMT  i also have peanut in boxes at the moment

*(no spaces rn)*


----------



## acnh.eclipse

soundgarden said:


> looking for:
> eunice, vesta or stella
> snake
> dotty
> nan
> 
> can offer IGB, TBT, star fragments and/or some NMT  i also have peanut in boxes at the moment


I have Vesta, could give her to you tommorow for some igb


----------



## deSPIRIA

acnh.eclipse said:


> I have Vesta, could give her to you tommorow for some igb



that works for me! how much igb would u like?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

How much are you willing to offer??


----------



## Rize

LF Raymond ^^


----------



## Piccipicci

LF Chrissy! I will offer 50 NMT for her she’s the very last villager I need!


----------



## Soacegutz

Looking for Dom! Can pay 10 NMT or give you all the furniture in my storage or BOTH


----------



## lilmilly

Looking for Croque!!! Will pay bells or NMT


----------



## immyshine

Lf JUNE


----------



## Sunddew

LF Wolfgang and Whitney! Dont have much left to offer rn but i can give 7nmt a bunch of different hybrids and 1mil?


----------



## solecito

Hi guys, 
Looking for June and Pekoe! 
Also selling Audie, Fauna, and possibly Stitches at the moment!


----------



## Kitty2201

LaurenAnisa said:


> I’m looking for Julian, Erik, beau or merengue or
> Tia!


I have Merengue in boxes if your still looking for her


----------



## Potcha

Have Roald in boxes. Looking for gold nugget, NMT. Not too picky! Would like someone to take him before he is voided


----------



## LackstenOwner

LF: Stitches
I can offer TBT! Please DM me if you are interested


----------



## Capriqo

LF: Olaf!
Can pay in bells or trade for Julian/ Beau


----------



## dahlialia

I hope it's ok to ask this here.

I started a thread because I have Stitches in boxes, but so far nobody wants him!  Am I doing something wrong?  Or do people not want him because he's from an Amiibo?  





__





						Cycling - Closed
					

Stitches is available in boxes!  I will randomly choose one responder in four hours, and you have four hours after that to come get Stitches.  Payment: All I am asking for is crafting supplies (Amiibo campers ask for 3 crafted items before they will move in). Any crafting materials are good, but...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Sunddew

dahlialia said:


> I hope it's ok to ask this here.
> 
> I started a thread because I have Stitches in boxes, but so far nobody wants him!  Am I doing something wrong?  Or do people not want him because he's from an Amiibo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cycling - Closed
> 
> 
> Stitches is available in boxes!  I will randomly choose one responder in four hours, and you have four hours after that to come get Stitches.  Payment: All I am asking for is crafting supplies (Amiibo campers ask for 3 crafted items before they will move in). Any crafting materials are good, but...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Not sure! It some people might want him immediately and that could be a reason


----------



## immyshine

Lf . Rudy , June , and molly


----------



## Laysea

Does anyone have Tangy or Ketchup? :c


----------



## Lexii

Anyone who wants bob just shoot an offer  space themed items/DIY’s/ cute clothes/NMT’s anything! Not super interested in IGB but I will consider it. Just looking for anything interesting really.


----------



## ACNH_walnut

LF sherb I can give some bells and NMT


----------



## GumCat

Looking for Punchy! Just had a villager leave so I have the plot open! Can offer a mix of NMT/IGB/TBT/star fragments. I'd like to cap the NMT at 10 if that's ok and fill the rest with IGB or anything else you'd like


----------



## Holski

Hi all!
Looking for Frita to complete my foodie bunch! Thank you


----------



## Stephanie92

Looking for bones, offering either 30nmt or tbt


----------



## Feferily

Looking for Genji or Kabuki! Currently have a spot open! Might also take any cute Peppy villagers!


----------



## Thesaltypuddle

Kahyo said:


> Lf: Dobie, Punchy, Fauna, or maybe some NMT/IGB
> Ft: Audie, Sherb, Huck, Piper, maybe deli, or all my nmt or igb(not a lot)


I have piper in boxes right now if you want her!


----------



## coney

looking for grizzly, rowan, ike, robin or june


----------



## pale-tiger

Hello! I'm looking for Pippy! Please DM me if you plan to let her go and we can sort out a deal! Thank you


----------



## lPeachy

Looking for Blanche, will have spot open tomorrow(or today if anyone has her in boxes!) 
can pay in NMT/tbt or one of my amiibo villagers for you in return
(I have a handful but most notably I have Marina, Freya, Vivian, Whitney, Chief, Lobo, Bones, Lily, Deirdre, Prince, etc) 

Please PM if interested~


----------



## PugLovex

looking for chrissy, i can offer 80 NMT ^^


----------



## Kitty2201

Edit: someone messaged me for her


----------



## AC.Newbie

I'm looking for Stitches, does anyone have him available?

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020



GumCat said:


> Looking for Punchy! Just had a villager leave so I have the plot open! Can offer a mix of NMT/IGB/TBT/star fragments. I'd like to cap the NMT at 10 if that's ok and fill the rest with IGB or anything else you'd like


I have Punchy in boxes if you want him still


----------



## DweebBee

Lf: Apollo
Offering: 4 nook tickets and some bells (I don't have much to offer LOL rip)


----------



## LegallyBlondie

LF Sherb
Offering NMT  Message me, thanks


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking for Gladys?


----------



## dahliasandroses

ursala is in boxes, not looking for payment or trade i just want her to go to a good home where she’ll be loved!


----------



## Potcha

I am planning on voiding Roald very soon, so speak now or forever hold your peace.

I would take even 3-5 gold nugs!


----------



## Aurita

Looking for an original Pashmina (not gifted clothing/furniture)!


----------



## Stephanie92

lPeachy said:


> Looking for Blanche, will have spot open tomorrow(or today if anyone has her in boxes!)
> can pay in NMT/tbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lPeachy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for Blanche, will have spot open tomorrow(or today if anyone has her in boxes!)
> can pay in NMT/tbt or one of my amiibo villagers for you in return
> (I have a handful but most notably I have Marina, Freya, Vivian, Whitney, Chief, Lobo, Bones, Lily, Deirdre, Prince, etc)
> 
> Please PM if interested~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I don't have Blanche but would you be interested in selling Bones? I'm offering tbt or nmt.
Click to expand...


----------



## umpaloolie

Looking for Raymond!

I can offer 400 NMT or I have gold nuggets aswell

Please mail me what you're seeking ^^

I have a spot ready


----------



## Cancoon

I have an auction going for AUDIE right now!
Link in signature!

If the link is gone, auction is over!


----------



## Lily1402

Selling original Ankha. In boxes ready to go. Please have a plot ready. Message me offers! Whoever buys her will also get my 15TBT traded to them.


----------



## Caitlin00091

Selling original Rosie. Message me if you’re interested


----------



## Piccipicci

LF: Bob, Punchy, Lucky, or Chester!! Bob or Chester would be amazing!

UFT: Original Marina, NMTs


----------



## CafeBrewster

Lunova said:


> Looking for Mitzi, Molly, lolly, chevre and Lilly! Can offer pretty much anything!


I have Lolly if you check my selling Lolly post in the New Neighbour Network! Looking for NMT’s or other villagers


----------



## haileyphi

misscarol said:


> I'll have an open spot tomorrow, looking for Skye or Chief


 Hi! I have chief if youre interested! DM me

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

Chief is in boxes if anyone is looking for them!


----------



## IxiaMia

LF Katt and Kabuki!


----------



## Jam86

PugLovex said:


> looking for chrissy, i can offer 80 NMT ^^


hii
are you still looking for her?


----------



## PugLovex

Opal<3 said:


> hii
> are you still looking for her?


yes!


----------



## Jam86

PugLovex said:


> yes!


i have her amiibo and i'm working on getting her in and out ☆


----------



## PugLovex

Opal<3 said:


> i have her amiibo and i'm working on getting her in and out ☆


omg! i’m currently getting marshal from someone in a little bit, if i can ever get someone else out i’ll def contact you!


----------



## misscarol

haileyphi said:


> Hi! I have chief if youre interested! DM me
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020
> 
> Chief is in boxes if anyone is looking for them!



Thank you so much for the heads up! Just got him and updated my post. Thank you again


----------



## Stephanie92

Posting again, LF Bones. Offering 50nmt or 70tbt


----------



## haileyphi

vesta is moving on! Lmk if you want her~


----------



## LackstenOwner

Looking for Bunnie! I can play with bells or TBT. Please let me know if you have her


----------



## TaylaJade

effluo said:


> I have an open plot I’d like to fill.
> 
> I’m looking for Deirdre, Katt, Fuschia, Cherry and the lovely Vivian.
> 
> Tankoo


Hey are you still looking for Fuchsia? She asked me to leave today and I’m happy to TT forward so she’s in boxes. I’m looking for about 10 NMT


----------



## rachrayyyy

Looking for savannah! I’ve run out of nook miles tickets


----------



## akihiiko

Looking for Henry or Cousteau! I can offer NMT or igb


----------



## frogpond

Looking for either O'hare or Mott


----------



## Lokidoki

Open plot, I'm looking for original Phoebe, Shari or Agnes?

 i only have about 5 nook tickets >o<


----------



## stephzs

LF: *Papi, Lopez or Gladys *(original: not gifted clothes or furniture)
Willing to offer 10-20 NMTs for any one of them, I'm looking to trade right now before my plot fills up
Please DM me if you have them
Nvm plot filled up


----------



## Ananas Dragon

looking for Judy and my butt can only pay with Cyd, Reneigh, or 10 nmt.

You can take all of the above I just want judy :-:

(also if you have less ratings than me I'd prefer getting Judy first because scammers)


----------



## Snowdrake

Looking for Cole and Sherb! I don't have much at the moment though, so my offer is IGB for now.


----------



## solecito

Selling Audie since she's currently in boxes at the moment. 
edit: sold!


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
**curt** is a priority
sparro
cube
roald
———
i can trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
*bob*
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki
kiki
kyle*
lionel
midge
mint
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)

———
on another note lol, if you would like any of the listed amiibo villagers, above or below, pm me! i’m sure we can work out a trade!

*goldie
mitzi
rosie
stitiches*

(these last few are not up for trade with the villagers i am looking for)


----------



## Laureline

Maple has asked to move, hoping to trade her for Beau.


----------



## seularin

looking for lolly!! my girl and i need to reunite


----------



## dreamytoon

Looking for Ribbot


----------



## TinyCreations

LF: Tasha and Mitzi
The last 2 on my dreamy list


----------



## lPeachy

Looking for Blanche PM your price~


----------



## AC.Newbie

Piccipicci said:


> LF: Bob, Punchy, Lucky, or Chester!! Bob or Chester would be amazing!
> 
> UFT: Original Marina, NMTs


I have Punchy if you're interested


----------



## XinMiao

LF RAYMOND 400 nmt have an open plot ready


----------



## telliebelle

looking for ruby or merengue, i have NMT


----------



## Puputo

LF : Robin. 
Plot available. 
Please State your requirement if there is any. 
thank you


----------



## Laysea

LF: Octavian 
FT: Kabuki


----------



## DrewAC

Looking for Audie. Will pay in TBT! PM me if interested.


----------



## twinkletoes

Looking for Dom or Sherb. Offering NMT, Bells, TBT!


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for fang and poppy! i have had no luck finding them. i have an empty plot, and i can offer nmt or bells!


----------



## glittergoblin

Hi! I'm looking for Hugh! Please Agnes needs her hubby


----------



## CafeBrewster

Got Flip in boxes for anyone who’s ready now!


----------



## seularin

[ lf ]: rosie, lolly, or melba <3 
[ ft ]: nmts! i have about 30 ; ^ ;


----------



## CafeBrewster

theseaisgreen said:


> I’ve got Pashmina in boxes if anyone’s interested!


Hi, is Pashmina still available?


----------



## Yuppu

Desperately looking for Reneigh, before another random move in


----------



## Peep11

Strela said:


> I am looking for Judy.
> 
> Can offer any of the below villagers for a 2:1 trade
> 
> Diana
> Marshal
> Ankha
> Lucky
> Stitches
> Bob
> Martina
> Tom
> Fauna
> Coco
> Merengue
> Rosie
> Beau
> Tia
> Apollo
> Bones
> Dobie


I have Judy in boxes right now. If I want Ankha how does it work?


----------



## callimarierose

I have HANS IN BOXES for the next 30 minutes. Pm me or he is voided


----------



## Libitina

soundgarden said:


> looking for:
> eunice, vesta or stella
> snake
> dotty
> nan
> 
> can offer IGB, TBT, star fragments and/or some NMT  i also have peanut in boxes at the moment


 Sorry but what's tbt mean?


----------



## TaylaJade

Fuchsia the sisterly pink deer is moving from my island. She’s not in boxes yet but I can TT so she is. Looking for 5-10 NMT. DM if interested


----------



## aurora.

I have Kiki in boxes today if anyone would like her for 5NMT? Not original house and I've gifted her a tie dye shirt, a red sweatshirt and bat umbrella. She displays the umbrella in her house but I'm not exactly sure how it works once she's adopted? I think she'll get her original house but does anyone know if she keeps the stuff I gave her?

EDIT: She's been adopted


----------



## chewya

i have katt in boxes right now, would anyone be interested in taking her? she's original afaik!


----------



## glittergoblin

aurora. said:


> I have Kiki in boxes today if anyone would like her for 5NMT? Not original house and I've gifted her a tie dye shirt, a red sweatshirt and bat umbrella. She displays the umbrella in her house but I'm not exactly sure how it works once she's adopted? I think she'll get her original house but does anyone know if she keeps the stuff I gave her?


please can i have her???


----------



## CafeBrewster

I have Lolly in boxes for anyone who wants her now!


----------



## chewya

voiding katt in 10 min ;_; i really wouldn't like to, so pls reply or pm if you want her!


----------



## mugi

lf stella pls


----------



## deSPIRIA

Libitina said:


> Sorry but what's tbt mean?



it's forum currency, the bells on your sidebar that you earn from posting. most people refer to this as TBT but sometimes people call it BTB.


----------



## rachrayyyy

Looking for savannah the zebra! I’ve spent all my nmt searching for her with no luck!


----------



## Ozzie

LF any of these villagers:
Ozzie
Poppy
Wade
Erik
Julia
Del
Rowan/Tybalt

Have a free spot today


----------



## Kasosuki

CafeBrewster said:


> I have Lolly in boxes for anyone who wants her now!


How much would you like for her?


----------



## umpaloolie

umpaloolie said:


> Looking for Raymond!
> 
> I can offer 400 NMT or I have gold nuggets aswell
> 
> Please mail me what you're seeking ^^
> 
> I have a spot ready



Still looking! ^^


----------



## CafeBrewster

Kasosuki said:


> How much would you like for her?


Have you got 10 NMT?


----------



## Kasosuki

CafeBrewster said:


> Have you got 10 NMT? ☺


Ah at the moment no sorry! I’ll have to pass her up I completely forgot I spent my NMT last night ! Sorry for that !


----------



## CafeBrewster

Kasosuki said:


> Ah at the moment no sorry! I’ll have to pass her up I completely forgot I spent my NMT last night ! Sorry for that !


How about 5k bells?


----------



## Kasosuki

CafeBrewster said:


> How about 5k bells?


Oh yeah I can do 5k !


----------



## CafeBrewster

Kasosuki said:


> Oh yeah I can do 5k !


Okay! She’s ready when you are


----------



## Kasosuki

CafeBrewster said:


> Okay! She’s ready when you are☺


Awesome ! Send me over your dodo code when you’re ready then! I have a plot free rn aha


----------



## Daisies

I’m currently looking for opal, Whitney, ankha, Freya or any of the snooty squirrels! 
I don’t have NMT, because I just spent them all on island tours, but I could offer up to 200k bells, some of your wishlist items if I have them or I could scan in an amiibo villager for you! 
the amiibos I have are: Portia, Lopez, Tiffany, Sterling, bangle, t-bone,flurry, goose, axel, Cyrano, peanut, Roald!

let me know if you’re interested!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Daisies said:


> I’m currently looking for opal, Whitney, ankha, Freya or any of the snooty squirrels!
> I don’t have NMT, because I just spent them all on island tours, but I could offer up to 200k bells, some of your wishlist items if I have them or I could scan in an amiibo villager for you!
> the amiibos I have are: Portia, Lopez, Tiffany, Sterling, bangle, t-bone,flurry, goose, axel, Cyrano, peanut, Roald!
> 
> let me know if you’re interested!


Hi I have Blaires amiibo, she’s a snooty squirrel!


----------



## Daisies

acnh.eclipse said:


> Hi I have Blaires amiibo, she’s a snooty squirrel!


Great! When would you be able to get her for me and what would you like in return?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I could get her in later on in the day, could I have Peanut?


----------



## Daisies

acnh.eclipse said:


> I could get her in later on in the day, could I have Peanut?


Yep! I have an open plot now, so if I adopt Blaire so that my plot is filled and then your plot is empty so that you can come and invite peanut! Does that work? You can pm me later when you’re ready to trade


----------



## CafeBrewster

I have a spare plot on my island and I’m desperate to fill it before a random moves in. I’m island hopping now but does anyone have Julia, Vivian, Genji, or Pashmina?


----------



## Piptocrossing

Looking for Deirdre the uchi deer or Portia the dog! I can give bells or fruit!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Daisies said:


> Yep! I have an open plot now, so if I adopt Blaire so that my plot is filled and then your plot is empty so that you can come and invite peanut! Does that work? You can pm me later when you’re ready to trade


Ok great I’ll let you know when she’s in boxes


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Along with half of the population of TBT, I’m looking for Raymond! My sister really likes him, and I have about 2mil bells to spend on him!


----------



## Tylerrae

looking for Whitney, Pashmina, fang, merry, & prince
please pm me if available
thank you  x
-Edit-
Found: Fang


----------



## KiraRei

LF: Dom,Stella, Maple or Snake
I am willing to give away genji and pecan for exchange,,,


----------



## CafeBrewster

KiraRei said:


> LF: Dom,Stella, Maple or Snake
> I am willing to give away genji and pecan for exchange,,,


I have Maple for Genji


----------



## KiraRei

o


CafeBrewster said:


> I have Maple for Genji☺


oh cool!! are you willing to wait?? i just recently gotten genji via campsite earlier,,,


----------



## Codymarree

Looking for Tia or Gala! I’m willing to pay bells just name your price, I have one empty plot right now


----------



## CafeBrewster

KiraRei said:


> o
> 
> oh cool!! are you willing to wait?? i just recently gotten genji via campsite earlier,,,


Yeah that’s fine. I don’t have Maple ready either. She’s just on my island but not in boxes


----------



## KiraRei

CafeBrewster said:


> Yeah that’s fine. I don’t have Maple ready either. She’s just on my island but not in boxes


i’ll dm you once genji is moving away then!!  i’ll tell you when genji’s moving away!! how can i contact you, this is my first time doing trades


----------



## IxiaMia

LF Katt and Kabuki! Will trade IGBs and/or NMTs!


----------



## chewya

LF drago and/or fang :'( theyre some of my faves and id be able to make a plot asap for them! dont have any nmt(spent them all looking for other babes ) but i do have a surplus of bells and materials! just lmk what youre looking for ;_; tysm


----------



## nyaaas

LF judy !!

will pay in nmt


----------



## Maringo2401

LF my boy Moe, can offer bells and NMT


----------



## Laureline

Have an open plot need to fill it with Beau.


----------



## lele

If anyone’s looking for Julian I’m selling for NMT


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Julia or Vivian!!


----------



## Mike00

Hello, everyone!

I am currently looking for Colton to gift to my bff


----------



## angelmutt

looking for either curt or peck

20-35 nmt for each


----------



## unwitc6h

Looking for Rudy! 
Willing to either trade coco or pay NMT/IGB


----------



## CafeBrewster

I have Fauna in boxes for anyone that’s available now!

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



Thesaltypuddle said:


> I have piper in boxes right now if you want her!


Are you still looking for Fauna?


----------



## shdets

Looking for snake. I can pay in frags bells or tickets


----------



## DrewAC

Still searching high and low for Audie! PM if you’d like to discuss a trade, paying in TBT.


----------



## Renasu

Looking for Raymond or Merry for bells or NMT! Please message me if you’re looking to sell either one and we can work out a deal!


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Kevin the pig, Jeremiah the frog, and Judy the cub!! Can offer any of my observation or temporary villagers (in sig) and can even offer Sprinkle, Wolfgang, or Hazel if need be. I also have NMTs and bells, + lots of items and DIYs to offer.


----------



## Fuzzcloud

LF Ruby! She's not for me, but for my boyfriend. She's his favorite!

I haaave some NMT, about 200k bells, some gold DIYs, and the ability to craft ironwood kitchens (though I'll need a cutting board first).


----------



## Henry09

I have been trying to get Raymond for weeks and I have been scammed multiple times by people saying they have hime and then taking my money. Can someone please help me find one. I am willing to offer a good bit of money.


----------



## Cnydaquil

aw sorry to hear you got scammed! i wish i could help!

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



MissMelody said:


> aw sorry to hear you got scammed! i wish i could help!


oop sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Artemis.29

Looking for quite a few! Would appreciate any help finding them 

• Apollo
• Molly
• Tia
• Ankha
• Tank
• Flora
• Hornsby
• Cousteau
• Julia


----------



## Fate

I’m looking for Raymond and Judy! Willing to offer NMTs for either of them. 
Please DM me your prices, thanks~ would also prefer to either pay half before and after asking the villager as I’ve been scammed of Audie for someone offering Raymond


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I’m looking for Tangy and I’m willing to give Fauna for her!!! Pm me!!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I have an original Punchy in boxes and am trying to trade him for either Reneigh or Stinky (original only please)! Here's a link to my thread


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Hi everyone! I’m looking for Dotty and Vivian  Willing offer a combination of NMT, IGB, and/or star fragments depending on what you're looking for. Thank you!


----------



## KMac

I did another giveaway and I’m on the hunt for Olivia if anyone has her


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Vivian or Julia!


----------



## Kahyo

I have molly in boxes and am willing to negotiate a price looking for nmt or dobie


----------



## Bunhead

LF: Jeremiah

Offering: Bells (could do a few NMT)

edit: found


----------



## Sunddew

KMac said:


> I did another giveaway and I’m on the hunt for Olivia if anyone has her


I have Olivias amiibo!


----------



## nenka

I need Murphy and Teddy so bad!


----------



## knv924

Bea wants to move out of my town! She'll be in boxes tomorrow (May 16th) but I can TT ahead if anyone wants her today 
found her a home!


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Sherb to complete my island! Don’t have much to offer, I can do 25 nmt and a combination of bells or items


----------



## Tru7Prodigy

Clay just asked to move out, so he'll be in boxes tomorrow and I'll have a plot open on Sunday. Looking to obtain Judy. 

Others I'd be interested in are: Rocket, Shari, Daisy, Hans, Puck, Skye.


----------



## Sunddew

Im looking for Wolgang and Whitney! Their the last 2 i need to have my dream ten! I dont have much but any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CocoFanatic

Looking for Coco, Marina, and Ankha, but mostly Coco.


----------



## Peep11

Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



Artemis.29 said:


> Looking for quite a few! Would appreciate any help finding them
> 
> • Apollo
> • Molly
> • Tia
> • Ankha
> • Tank
> • Flora
> • Hornsby
> • Cousteau
> • Julia


I have Tia ready. What would you offer for her?

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020

Bruh


----------



## Jam86

my mum recently got acnh and she wants a dog island and is currently looking for cookie or portia ☆
if anyone has either of these in boxes or can get them in boxes then lmk how much you'd like ^-^

edit: we found both ♡


----------



## Piccipicci

CocoFanatic said:


> Looking for Coco, Marina, and Ankha, but mostly Coco.


I will be kicking Marina out soon if you'd like to have her


----------



## BabyBianca

LF: Judy and Roald!


----------



## coney

coney said:


> looking for grizzly, rowan, ike, robin or june


bump


----------



## roseblack

Looking for Coco, Pekoe, or Muffy


----------



## synicals

Looking for one more Judy for my other friend :")

i am the sugar momma


----------



## Lightmare

looking for coco, chrissy, lucky, maple, daisy, kiki!


----------



## Xdee

LF:
- Joey the duck
- Gala the pig
- Eunice the Sheep
- Barold the bear
- Stu the bull


----------



## viaphia

Hello, looking for Vesta!


----------



## Piccipicci

Ok kind of REALLY REALLY WANT EUGENE RN
I CAN OFFER MARINA OR 50 NMT OR BOTH IDC I WANT HIM


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for: Keaton, Ken, Lopez, Marshal, Peanut

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020

and Cookie


----------



## Rambo

LF sally. Can trade zucker or some NMT. It’s my wife’s dream villager


----------



## Ezra12

Artemis.29 said:


> Looking for quite a few! Would appreciate any help finding them
> 
> • Apollo
> • Molly
> • Tia
> • Ankha
> • Tank
> • Flora
> • Hornsby
> • Cousteau
> • Julia


I have Flora in boxes now. Could you do 5 NMT for her?


----------



## Jared:3

Taken...


----------



## KMac

I’m looking for Tom, if anyone has him  I need a cranky personality and couldn’t stand Octavian, so I gave him away. (lol)


----------



## symdrawshapes

Jared:3 said:


> I have Lily in boxes for free if anyone wants her! Need her gone ASAP!


i'd love her if she's still available!


----------



## Jared:3

symdrawshapes said:


> i'd love her if she's still available!


So sorry she was taken, hope you find her!


----------



## Aquichi

I'm currently looking for Bob if anyone is offering him please let me know!


----------



## Tru7Prodigy

Aquichi said:


> I'm currently looking for Bob if anyone is offering him please let me know!



I have his amiibo card. Once I'm done searching for my next villager (have a plot that will be opening up on Sunday), I can cycle his amiibo card through. It may take a few days (Or I can TT to speed it up). Message me and we can talk details.

I may not respond right away as I'm headed out for a little while.


----------



## Strela

Looking for Audie  I can offer NMT or one of the following villagers: Marshal, Lucky, Stitches, Ankha, dobie, Molly, Pietro, Diana, monique, bill, fauna, ribbot, punchy, bones, tia


----------



## holsteroony

my dreamies are:
Coco, Molly, Kiki, Zucker, Julian, Fauna, Erik, Henry, Chief

I only have 3 NMT but I can offer in game bells or Hybrids I have a good amount of!


----------



## symdrawshapes

i'm looking for:
• cashmere
• ellie
• henry
• katt
• kiki
• lily
• nate
• papi
• rudy
• tad

i can offer whatever p much! :^)


----------



## CutiePie89

PhantomRose said:


> Looking for BEA, FANG and HAMLET!! Please let me know what you are looking for!!!


Beau on boxes right now

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020

I


Laureline said:


> Have an open plot need to fill it with Beau.


 Have him in boxes now

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



Laureline said:


> Maple has asked to move, hoping to trade her for Beau.


Have him in boxes now


----------



## asiadehart

looking for roald ive been looking forever!!


also i made a discord so it is easier to buy and sell villagers https://discord.gg/4a9aUPb


----------



## Amissapanda

Looking for Beau. I have a plot open now, but I'm afraid it'll get filled by Nook if I don't get someone in it by tomorrow. Please send me a PM if you have him. I'm also looking for Fang, Cookie, Kid Cat, or Audie. I have some NMT to offer, but not a whole lot.

I'd be grateful if anyone could help me out. A friend was supposed to have someone ready for me, but they're offline and apparently went to sleep.

Edit: Friend woke up and got Cookie ready for me, so my open plot is taken care of!


----------



## Nikki122

Lightmare said:


> looking for coco, chrissy, lucky, maple, daisy, kiki!


 Hi!  I have Kiki, what are you willing to trade?

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020



symdrawshapes said:


> i'm looking for:
> • cashmere
> • ellie
> • henry
> • katt
> • kiki
> • lily
> • nate
> • papi
> • rudy
> • tad
> 
> i can offer whatever p much! :^)


 I have Kiki, PM me?


----------



## Libitina

soundgarden said:


> it's forum currency, the bells on your sidebar that you earn from posting. most people refer to this as TBT but sometimes people call it BTB.


 Thank you!


----------



## Adai

LF: Pietro
FT: Skye or NMT


----------



## pastelpie

I will have an open plot on Sunday
LF: Rosie


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

Hey! LF: Stella, Goldie, Merry, & Ursala
FT: Skye & Rocket
I can also pay NMT!


----------



## DweebBee

Found!


----------



## June

i'm looking for snake! can offer bells, tbt, and nmt (in that order haha - or like a neat little package of a bit of all three, i guess?)


----------



## Cancoon

Looking for Purrl and Dotty!
I have IGB, NMT, hybrids... etc... Just send me a wish list and what you'd like!
I have a plot open now, I'll edit when I don't
Got Purrl and no longer have an open slot


----------



## toenuki

Lf Zucker! I have bells and nmt.


----------



## DrewAC

LF Audie! Have TBT bells to trade for her.


----------



## Khte

Dreamies I'm willing to buy or take off your hands <3
Lucky
Muffy
Coco
Raddle
Greta
Ruby
Roscoe
Rodeo

*Kidd, Jitters, or Kiki

I only have 8 villagers and can place plots when need be. I also will have a free spot tomorrow as well.


----------



## jerdy

currently LF: Lucky, Ankha, and/or Roald.

offering IGB and NMT


----------



## SomeGuy

LF Chrissy!


----------



## cagycorvidae

looking for Tad
i can offer tickets I just want my froggy boy


----------



## Izonu

Looking for filbert for a friend ><;;


----------



## escapetobabylon

Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for: Keaton, Ken, Lopez, Marshal, Peanut
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020
> 
> and Cookie





Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for: Keaton, Ken, Lopez, Marshal, Peanut
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 15, 2020
> 
> and Cookie


I have cookie


----------



## Potcha

Laureline said:


> Have an open plot need to fill it with Beau.



I have Beau. Looking for NMT, gold nuggets.

DM me to make offer.

—

beau is in boxes and he is all original! Natural move.


----------



## owlapin

Edit: found him


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

MayorAri said:


> Lf Zucker! I have bells and nmt.



I just opened a Zucker Auction in the ACNH Villager trade forum!


----------



## toenuki

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I just opened a Zucker Auction in the ACNH Villager trade forum!


OMW.


----------



## toadsworthy

Looking for aurora! paying in NMT


----------



## Dude_Skillz

escapetobabylon said:


> I have cookie


Thanks, but I'm not 100% sure if I want cookie anymore. I'll PM you


----------



## Jared:3

jerdy said:


> currently LF: Lucky, Ankha, and/or Roald.
> 
> offering IGB and NMT


I have Ankha available if you still want her


----------



## Solarae

Nvm ><


----------



## glittergoblin

Hi all! I'm looking for Hugh!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Raymond
FT: NMT, IGB, or anything in my catalog 
He's my best friend's dreamie and they want him for their birthday, please help me find him! No price is too high!


----------



## Sparky14

LF: Kyle and Zell

I have Fauna and Apollo if you wanna trade but I will buy them to


----------



## HarveyA01

rawpbjsamich said:


> LF: Raymond
> FT: NMT, IGB, or anything in my catalog
> He's my best friend's dreamie and they want him for their birthday, please help me find him! No price is too high!


.


----------



## camzgar

Hi! I'm looking for Pekoe! I have a plot open right now and can offer lots of bells! Please let me know!


----------



## HarveyA01

rawpbjsamich said:


> LF: Raymond
> FT: NMT, IGB, or anything in my catalog
> He's my best friend's dreamie and they want him for their birthday, please help me find him! No price is too high!



650NMT? (negotiable)


----------



## notorioustommyp

Adamno11 said:


> Looking for Coach, if anyone has him. Can offer IGB/NMT/my eternal love.





Adamno11 said:


> Looking for Coach, if anyone has him. Can offer IGB/NMT/my eternal love.



I did a search for anyone who was looking for coach and found this post.  If your still needing him, he'll be in boxes and I'll be available tomorrow (5-16) from approx 7am-9am (mountain time) if you want to pick him up, we can work out a trade if your interested, just dm me.  Otherwise i plan to post his availability publicly.


----------



## crim.

does anyone want kabuki? i need him off of my island for trades!
someone claimed him 
he is an amiibo villager for me, so i can always scan him back in for anyone who wants him! i take IGB offers


----------



## Rambo

Have Bam in boxes. Looking for NMT


----------



## renazyk

Looking for Kidd!


----------



## Ezra12

Looking for Muffy and Pekoe! I can trade Dreamies like Merengue, Freya, Bunnie, Whitney, Beau, Rosie, Flora, and Doc. Or other preferred methods of payment.


----------



## rawpbjsamich

HarveyA01 said:


> 650NMT? (negotiable)


Yes! Ill pm you!


----------



## Momobeech

LF: Joey

I can give you IGB or diy recipes whatever you prefer!
I just really love him and want to adopt him Thanks!!


----------



## samticore

I have an open plot, looking for Julian, Ankha, or Bob
willing 2 give u TBT
spent all my miles and tickets island hopping
haha


----------



## LuciferAscended

LF: Lucky, Drift, Dobie, Muffy, Whitney, and Vivian


----------



## AdehhRR

Looking to sell off Raymond if the offer is good enough. NMT preferred.

I am tentatively looking for Francine. I have Chrissy but she is in the wrong house exterior due to the glitch and it ruins the twin aesthetic i want to go for so may need to cycle her too -___-


----------



## hisoru

looking for judy for a friend! 
please pm me. i have about ~200 nmts to spare


----------



## LouLou422

Looking for my dreamies!  Comment with who you have and what you would like for them!  I only have one spot available, so would need to pick who will come to my island


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Chief!


----------



## chewya

chewya said:


> LF drago and/or fang :'( theyre some of my faves and id be able to make a plot asap for them! dont have any nmt(spent them all looking for other babes ) but i do have a surplus of bells and materials! just lmk what youre looking for ;_; tysm


bump ;_:


----------



## Jam86

AdehhRR said:


> Looking to sell off Raymond if the offer is good enough. NMT preferred.
> 
> I am tentatively looking for Francine. I have Chrissy but she is in the wrong house exterior due to the glitch and it ruins the twin aesthetic i want to go for so may need to cycle her too -___-


i have amiibos of francine AND chrissy so i can get them both for you
as for nmt i only have around 100 but might be able to get more depending on my nook miles
lmk if this is ok because i'd love to get raymond for my mum's island


----------



## Maneframe

I have fang! I got him for 30 tickets but dont love him as much as I hoped. he's in boxes


----------



## Skeeve.

looking for Katt, Beardo, sprocket, Gaston and Ketchup 
Please and thank youuuuu!


----------



## Maneframe

Looking for Bianca and Avery~ I can offer nmt, igb, or any hybrid(s) that you want. I have a massive flower operation~


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for fang and poppy now!

[Edit: i have a plot open now!]


----------



## Maneframe

Doggowobble said:


> looking for fang and poppy now!


I have fang in boxes!


----------



## chewya

Maneframe said:


> I have fang in boxes!


are you looking for anything for him?


----------



## Maneframe

chewya said:


> are you looking for anything for him?



I've asked Doggowobble for 30 nmt and they're checking on their stock now~


----------



## LouLou422

Maneframe said:


> I have fang! I got him for 30 tickets but dont love him as much as I hoped. he's in boxes


I've just replied to you on your thread!


----------



## eggiecrossing

FT: Marshal is in boxes today!
LF: NMT! Amount negotiable!


----------



## umpaloolie

Still looking for Raymond ;_;
I can now offer a mixture of (don't want to make more than 2 trips if possible):

800 NMT
150 Gold nuggets
Star fragments


----------



## smudgedhorizon

LF Bob I’ve spent 7 hours island hopping with no luck & I’m really fed up


----------



## RikuX

How do people organise direct trades for villagers? I have Judy and am thinking of trying to trade her for my boi Raymond.


----------



## frostyylemon

Looking for Sherb! I can pay 70 nmts and 2m bells! I know it’s not much but Its all I have now


----------



## djc3791

Found who I wanted!


----------



## HikkiFan7

Looking for Audie, can give 82 NMT and 2.5m bells.


----------



## Kasosuki

Khte said:


> Dreamies I'm willing to buy or take off your hands <3
> Lucky
> Muffy
> Coco
> Raddle
> Greta
> Ruby
> Roscoe
> Rodeo
> 
> *Kidd, Jitters, or Kiki
> 
> I only have 8 villagers and can place plots when need be. I also will have a free spot tomorrow as well.


You still looking for raddle  ?


----------



## CafeBrewster

Does anyone have Ellie?


----------



## Koara

CafeBrewster said:


> Looking for Vivian or Julia!


I have Julia in boxes!


----------



## Misuzurin

Does anyone have *Alice*, the normal Koala? I am looking for her and I have NMTs I can offer in exchange. Would prefer original if possible.

I ended up buying the amiibo cards for Goose, Plucky, Monique, and Olivia. So Alice is all I am looking for.


----------



## CutiePie89

Lf: tangy, punchy, Bob and Rosie, kid cat, Kabuki,


----------



## Hime-sama

Anyone have Tia?

I'm looking for her for a friend of mines.

I can offer bells for her I'm all out of NMT at the moment from buying her another villager.


----------



## Caitlin00091

CutiePie89 said:


> Lf: tangy, punchy, Bob and Rosie, kid cat, Kabuki,


I have Rosie


----------



## CutiePie89

Caitlin00091 said:


> I have Rosie


What's your asking price?


----------



## Caitlin00091

CutiePie89 said:


> What's your asking price?


Um, idk. What are you offering? I can take NMT or bells


----------



## CutiePie89

Caitlin00091 said:


> Um, idk. What are you offering? I can take NMT or bells


I'd prefer to do nmt  not sure what her worth is now I don't wanna low ball you or go too high lol


----------



## Caitlin00091

CutiePie89 said:


> I'd prefer to do nmt  not sure what her worth is now I don't wanna low ball you or go too high lol


That’s why I didn’t say anything either lol. I usually go to this website to see and it says she’s worth up to 50 NMT


----------



## CutiePie89

Caitlin00091 said:


> That’s why I didn’t say anything either lol. I usually go to this website to see and it says she’s worth up to 50 NMT


I'm seeing her going for free or for 10-20 nmt over the past week (or posts never being responded to). I'd be able to do 30 just to bump it up a bit!


----------



## Caitlin00091

“CutiePie89 said:


> I’m seeing her going for free or for 10-20 nmt over the past week (or posts never being responded to). I’d be able to do 30 just to bump it up a bit!


Okay, whatever you are willing to give me is fine! Are you willing to wait until I can get her into boxes?


----------



## notorioustommyp

notorioustommyp said:


> I did a search for anyone who was looking for coach and found this post.  If your still needing him, he'll be in boxes and I'll be available tomorrow (5-16) from approx 7am-9am (mountain time) if you want to pick him up, we can work out a trade if your interested, just dm me.  Otherwise i plan to post his availability publicly.



Bump, coach currently open for anyone interested.


----------



## CutiePie89

Caitlin00091 said:


> Okay, whatever you are willing to give me is fine! Are you willing to wait until I can get her into boxes?


Yes! Just message me when she's ready  m currently Terraforming and in no hurry.


----------



## Caitlin00091

CutiePie89 said:


> Yes! Just message me when she's ready  m currently Terraforming and in no hurry.


Okay!!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

gone


----------



## Jared:3

I have original Ankha in boxes! Want her gone today!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Koara said:


> I have Julia in boxes!


Oh my god do you still have her? I never got the notification!!


----------



## Khte

Kasosuki said:


> You still looking for raddle  ?


Yes, I am!  What were you looking for? I'm just starting out so I don't have much, but I can offer NMT! Just lmk what your asking price is!


----------



## aus10

LF: Lucky

can pay in bells


----------



## Caitlin00091

If anyone is looking for Stitches, I have him in boxes!!


----------



## Kasosuki

Khte said:


> Yes, I am!  What were you looking for? I'm just starting out so I don't have much, but I can offer NMT! Just lmk what your asking price is!


How many NMT could you offer for him?


----------



## CafeBrewster

Got Bubbles in boxes if anyone is interested!!


----------



## Khte

Kasosuki said:


> How many NMT could you offer for him?


I can only offer 10 NMT at the moment. ; A; If he is not in boxes, I can try to get some more.


----------



## Rambo

Bam in boxes. LF a little NMT.


----------



## Kasosuki

Khte said:


> I can only offer 10 NMT at the moment. ; A; If he is not in boxes, I can try to get some more.


He’s not in boxes yet but I can get him in boxes this evening for you ! (It’s 5pm for me so that’d be in maybe 1-2 hours)


----------



## Khte

Kasosuki said:


> He’s not in boxes yet but I can get him in boxes this evening for you ! (It’s 5pm for me so that’d be in maybe 1-2 hours)


Oh! Would 10 NMT be enough? And if I adopt another villager today, would I also be able to adopt Raddle? Are villager adoptions limited to 1 per day? I have enough open spots for multiple villagers! Sorry, I'm a bit new to this xD


----------



## angelprincesskiki

LF a cute snooty, smug or uchi villager asap


----------



## Kasosuki

Khte said:


> Oh! Would 10 NMT be enough? And if I adopt another villager today, would I also be able to adopt Raddle? Are villager adoptions limited to 1 per day? I have enough open spots for multiple villagers! Sorry, I'm a bit new to this xD


 if you have an empty plot of land then you could take him! Would there by any chance you could do a little higher than 10? If not I’ll take it anyways aha


----------



## Khte

Kasosuki said:


> if you have an empty plot of land then you could take him! Would there by any chance you could do a little higher than 10? If not I’ll take it anyways aha


Ok I do have an open plot! Yay! I don't have any more than 10, but I could throw in like some Gold Nuggets if that will help ; A; Or some stacks of wood xD I'm sorry I really don't have much.


----------



## eggiecrossing

eggiecrossing said:


> FT: Marshal is in boxes today!
> LF: NMT! Amount negotiable!


Bump


----------



## lele

I have fang in boxes looking for NMT


----------



## smol_creeper

I am looking for Vivian! I can offer 300,000 IGB!


----------



## lele

Hi, I have fang if you’re still looking


----------



## lenlen

Looking for Willow for my little sister! Can offer IGB, NMT and TBT.


----------



## Kasosuki

Lightmare said:


> looking for coco, chrissy, lucky, maple, daisy, kiki!


Still looking for Kiki?

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



symdrawshapes said:


> i'm looking for:
> • cashmere
> • ellie
> • henry
> • katt
> • kiki
> • lily
> • nate
> • papi
> • rudy
> • tad
> 
> i can offer whatever p much! :^)


I have Kiki here what would you offer for her?


----------



## luvmeowly

LF: Poppy, Mitzi, Bree


----------



## Kasosuki

Khte said:


> Ok I do have an open plot! Yay! I don't have any more than 10, but I could throw in like some Gold Nuggets if that will help ; A; Or some stacks of wood xD I'm sorry I really don't have much.


If you’d like to grab him in a few minutes PM me and I’ll drop my dodo code !


----------



## Misuzurin

Misuzurin said:


> Does anyone have *Alice*, the normal Koala? I am looking for her and I have NMTs I can offer in exchange. Would prefer original if possible.
> 
> I ended up buying the amiibo cards for Goose, Plucky, Monique, and Olivia. So Alice is all I am looking for.



I got her on nookazon from a very friendly trader. Now I have a little aussie friend for Walt~ <3


----------



## moonbox

Looking for *Lucky*!!! can offer IGB or NMT!!


----------



## ScoopertDooopert

Looking for Snake! I'm offering 60 NMT


----------



## yewona

I got 80 nmt, 100,000 bells, and a crown to offer


----------



## Saikarie

mayorofwaldosia said:


> Hey! LF: Stella, Goldie, Merry, & Ursala
> FT: Skye & Rocket
> I can also pay NMT!


Hi! I have merry that you could have for free? In boxes currently, she has been forced out by amiibo but that glitch was patched so there should be no issues ^^ I think she is 100% original too!


----------



## eggiecrossing

eggiecrossing said:


> Bump





eggiecrossing said:


> FT: Marshal is in boxes today!
> LF: NMT! Amount negotiable!


Sweet Marshal still looking for a home!


----------



## KMac

I’m still looking for Tom. I have Whitney I can trade or IGB. I want that cranky cat


----------



## Piccipicci

LF Snake for my sister!!! She has a plot open, and I'd be willing to pay 50 NMT for him!


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

Saikarie said:


> Hi! I have merry that you could have for free? In boxes currently, she has been forced out by amiibo but that glitch was patched so there should be no issues ^^ I think she is 100% original too!


Hey! I'd be interested! How long do you think you'll keep her in boxes for? I can TT to get an open plot. ^^


----------



## Lethalia

Piccipicci said:


> LF Snake for my sister!!! She has a plot open, and I'd be willing to pay 50 NMT for him!



I have Snake in boxes on my cycling thread. Here's a link - YoRHa Cycling


----------



## Saikarie

mayorofwaldosia said:


> Hey! I'd be interested! How long do you think you'll keep her in boxes for? I can TT to get an open plot. ^^


Well I'm pretty relaxed and can always watch a couple shows so as long as it doesnt run into tomorrow I'll keep ahold of her for you ♡


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Tangy!
FT: Tybalt, Norma, Alice, Rodeo, NMT, IGB


----------



## umpaloolie

Found & gone! ^^


----------



## yewona

Hii Looking for JUDY 
Offering 100 nmt 200,000 bells and a crown


----------



## Doggowobble

lele said:


> I have fang in boxes looking for NMT


is he still in boxes? :0


----------



## Haecceity

Jared:3 said:


> I have original Ankha in boxes! Want her gone today!


Ankha is my most wanted rn! Is she still available?


----------



## HeroicEpona

Nevermind!


----------



## bikh23

hey i have Skye in boxes, im fine giving her away for free!


----------



## Jyun

Looking for Plucky or Piper


----------



## telluric

LF Punchy


----------



## hopeworld

Looking for Ronald. Will offer NMTs


----------



## umpaloolie

Looking for Dom ^^


----------



## starryjupiter

Piccipicci said:


> Ok kind of REALLY REALLY WANT EUGENE RN
> I CAN OFFER MARINA OR 50 NMT OR BOTH IDC I WANT HIM


I sent you a DM


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Marshal, have a spot open. Don’t have nmt to offer jut FYI.


----------



## Cancoon

Looking for Dotty and Reneigh, I'll hopefully have a plot open sometime this week!
Let me know what you're looking for! IGB, NMT, hyrbrids, cataloging/items


----------



## Yujian

Laureline said:


> Looking for Marshal, have a spot open. Don’t have nmt to offer jut FYI.



I have him in boxes if you'd like to have him


----------



## Laureline

Yujian said:


> I have him in boxes if you'd like to have him


pm so we can talk further ^^


----------



## Lexii

Looking for Julia! Can trade NMT, in game bells, and Sherb!


----------



## blazethehorse

Cancoon said:


> Looking for Dotty and Reneigh, I'll hopefully have a plot open sometime this week!
> Let me know what you're looking for! IGB, NMT, hyrbrids, cataloging/items



hi i have reneigh and can tt to move her out if you'd like!! 
mainly looking for nmt, whatever you think is fair <3


----------



## honeytoast

looking for an *original *lolly!!! i can offer NMT, and/or art for her (my signature is a sample) !! ;w; 
please dm me if you have her !! will give her a forever home <33


----------



## Cancoon

blazethehorse said:


> hi i have reneigh and can tt to move her out if you'd like!!
> mainly looking for nmt, whatever you think is fair <3


I'll PM you now! Thank you!


----------



## kittyyy

LF: Roald, Pashmina, and Maddie


----------



## Rambo

LF sally + 10 NMT. I have Julian to trade.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Have Bones in boxes, looking for the best offer I can get in the next couple hours before I send him into the void


----------



## Fang4Ever

looking for dobie vivian and audie!


----------



## Lexii

I’ll have sherb in boxes today, I’ll look at anything! Celeste DIYS/items would be great! Please have a plot open since I need him out ASAP.


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

I will have an original Stitches in boxes tomorrow!


----------



## colefern

Hey all, 
I am looking for stitches, punchy, lolly and maple! Willing to tip in form of bells/nook miles tickets/rare DIYS.


----------



## eggiecrossing

Fang4Ever said:


> looking for dobie vivian and audie!


Hi, I Have Audie!


----------



## Amarin

Looking for Punchy!


----------



## eggiecrossing

eggiecrossing said:


> Sweet Marshal still looking for a home!


Sold! Thank you!


----------



## djc3791

Edit: got who I wanted!


----------



## sandracst

crim. said:


> does anyone want kabuki? i need him off of my island for trades!


hii i would love to have kabuki if you’re still having him


----------



## robbeary

Looking for Audie! 
I have Marshal if anyone wants him in return


----------



## Coolio15

Still looking for Tex, willing to pay IGB or TBT 
Am also cycling out Hamlet, Simon, Norma, Wendy, and Flo if anyone would like to trade.


----------



## Bloobloop

looking for pietro and dobie! can trade genji, lucky, or punchy! i can also pay in IGB or TBT


----------



## lehmohune

LF Mitzi i can trade marina diana or julian for er i can also trade Francine


----------



## Cutesy

Looking for Fang!!!  I can pay NMT or IGB!


----------



## Karmahri

Bloobloop said:


> looking for pietro and dobie! can trade genji, lucky, or punchy! i can also pay in IGB or TBT


Hey there! I have dobie in boxes if you're interested in taking him! I'm looking for some TBT, but more importantly, a nice home for him <3


----------



## Fang4Ever

eggiecrossing said:


> Hi, I Have Audie!


Thank you for letting me know! how much were you looking for for her? c:


----------



## unwitc6h

Looking for Rudy! i have an empty plot and ca take him now  i can pay in NMT or IGB


----------



## raynkirstein

Looking for Flora or Diana! Can offer bells or nmt


----------



## solecito

Selling Stitches and he's in boxes at the moment!


----------



## sandracst

hii i’m looking for kabuki i can offer NMT or bells !!


----------



## Jared:3

Nevermind


----------



## Bloobloop

Karmahri said:


> Hey there! I have dobie in boxes if you're interested in taking him! I'm looking for some TBT, but more importantly, a nice home for him <3



PMing you!


----------



## Lord Rich

Looking for Raymond or Dom! Can offer either Marshal or Audie


----------



## 458kev

Looking for original Sherb, offering 60 NMT.


----------



## Danirratic

Hello!

I have original Freya in boxes which I had picked up from my campsite.











LF bells/nmt offers!

Just a heads up when you come to get her, island is under construction, please bring your ladder and vaulting pole!


----------



## pastelpie

I'm LF Rosie, Cookie, Daisy, Megan, or Maple! I won't have a plot open until tomorrow. Just let me know what you want!


----------



## crim.

i have kyle on my island as an amiibo villager if anyone wants him! i am accepting IGB offers!
pm me if interested!


----------



## xxxAnastasiaxxx

Looking for Muffy!


----------



## Terrabull

I'll have an open spot tomorrow, I'm looking for Pekoe or June.


----------



## Nikki122

I'm cycling out Kiki today to make room for another villager!  PM me if you're interested.  She's only been gifted a dress, but that can be reset through Isabelle.


----------



## colefern

Will pay in NMT


----------



## Majie

How do you delete posts on here haha


----------



## KiraKitten

No longer looking for Lucky! I just got him! ;u; <3


----------



## Jared:3

Taken!


----------



## solecito

Looking for Diana and Pekoe!


----------



## moonbox

LF: Lucky and Wolfgang!


----------



## Mooglet

Like everyone else I’m looking for Raymond  

I can offer a lot of NMT + some DIY recipes and a stack of gold nuggets. I will also trade Marshal or Beau too for him (that’s including everything else)


----------



## hisoru

found!!


----------



## CowKing

My friend is looking for Tasha! She's offering 20+ NMT! Please DM me and I'll forward you to her Discord!


----------



## Zumicchi

LF: Poppy and Olivia! They are the last of my dreamies  Willing to trade NMT/bells/Punchy/Marina


----------



## Kasosuki

HikkiFan7 said:


> Looking for Audie, can give 82 NMT and 2.5m bells.


Got audie here if your offer is still up. She’s in boxes rn

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Strela said:


> Looking for Audie  I can offer NMT or one of the following villagers: Marshal, Lucky, Stitches, Ankha, dobie, Molly, Pietro, Diana, monique, bill, fauna, ribbot, punchy, bones, tia


How many NMT would you offer?


----------



## Schnitzel

*E D I T : found!*










*looking for* *teddy bears & cubs!*
currently have one available plot ready to house its new friend
_SEEKING:_
barold | bluebear | cheri | chester 
maple | olive | teddy 
|*list not extensive*|
feel free to contact me if you have any teddy bear/cub villagers seeking a new home​


----------



## immyshine

I’m lf bunnie please dm me if you have her


----------



## Kasosuki

Fang4Ever said:


> looking for dobie vivian and audie!


I’ve Audie in boxes right now


----------



## blazethehorse

looking for felicity! she’s the last dreamie on my list <3 

offering nmt, igb and/or star fragments and gold nuggets!! or even perhaps tbt, though i don’t have a lot ;v;


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

Hello! I figured I would post again since I have another open plot open today. If anyone has *Goldie*, *Stella*, or *Ursala*, I'd be so happy to pick them up ASAP! Can offer NMT or TBT. ^^


----------



## Florence + The Machine

nvm found him!


----------



## Rambo

Zumicchi said:


> LF: Poppy and Olivia! They are the last of my dreamies  Willing to trade NMT/bells/Punchy/Marina


Poppy has become my new favorite villager. She’s the best. Best of luck!


----------



## ChameleonTea

Hi Everyone!! It's my first time on the site, I'm looking for two villagers. Klaus and Cube are my dreamies and was hoping to pay anyone 1,000,000 bells to the two people who can offer them to me. I can pay first!  Thank you!!


----------



## koopakingg

Looking for Lily!

Can offer NMT


----------



## umpaloolie

Looking for Rudy!

Can offer NMT/IGB


----------



## Belleeexx

ISO Nana


----------



## Leeloo55

My villager was found! Thanks.


----------



## ja2mine

looking for vivian


----------



## Capchir

LOOKING FOR PATE!! Will pay anything for her!! I have Olaf in boxes today so either today or tomorrow works for me


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Rosie??


----------



## Blueskyy

I have Apollo in boxes for a short time. Looking for tbt or nmt


----------



## cstrife

Piccipicci said:


> Ok kind of REALLY REALLY WANT EUGENE RN
> I CAN OFFER MARINA OR 50 NMT OR BOTH IDC I WANT HIM


i have eugene in boxes rn if you still want him!


----------



## paintedwings

Looking for Gonzo, I restarted my island and I miss him  can offer some TBT or IGB!


----------



## Jenny_ysy

Looking for Marina! My Biff is in boxes so looking to get her today!!!


----------



## Rambo

Have Julian in boxes and Diana will be after him. DM NMT offers. Thanks!


----------



## pastelpie

I have a free plot today and would like to get someone asap! I will take Cookie, Merengue, Megan, Pinky, or Daisy! (I've ordered Rosie's amiibo!)


----------



## birbszn

Looking for Skye, Frita, Static and Dom! 

edit: Found Skye!  Still looking for the others


----------



## Kamina

Caitlin00091 said:


> Is anyone looking for Rosie??


i am, though i'm afraid i don't have much to offer in terms of nmts D:


----------



## Lotusblossom

Hi! I have what's her face.. queenie in boxes

LOOKING FOR ANY OF THESE JULIAN, DRAGO, MARCEL, BUD, DIANA, BEAU, PIETRO, TIA , FANG, FRANCINE, & STITCHES


----------



## beolnong

looking for snake! i can offer igb and am currently working on freeing up a plot for him!


----------



## CapnChazzy

_LF Raymond! I can offer NMT. Dm me~ _


----------



## AC.Newbie

birbszn said:


> Looking for Skye, Frita, Static and Dom!
> 
> edit: Found Skye!  Still looking for the others


I have Dom, currently trying to get him into boxes _sold_


----------



## cutiepie327

Looking for:

Raymond 
Kabuki
Marshal 
Tia 
Molly
Goldie 
Dizzy 
Ellie
Lolly 
Mitzi 
Punchy





Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Gaby

Hello, I am looking for Dom for my little nephew. I have a post where I’m trading Molly but if that’s not your thing and you’re willing to sell Dom for something else, please let me know! I’d love to get him for my beby c:


----------



## Bloobloop

looking for pietro and dobie! can pay IGN, TBT, NMT! also open to other offers, just lmk! i have lots of mats and a big catalog


----------



## -Zora-

Found!


----------



## augafey

Looking for Coco for my husband! He has an open plot today. 

Edit: we found her!! Thank you!


----------



## wayc

Looking for either Marina or Gayle.  Offering 200k bells.  My free plot day would be 5/19 on Pacific Time.  Please PM if that can line up.


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for totally original Maddie or Murphy


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm looking for Bruce! Can offer lots of IGB and some TBT, preferably no NMTs.


----------



## turntechGodhead

Looking for Ankha, Kabuki, Shep, Lopez, Merengue, Raymond or Cobb! Willing to trade star frags, bells, gold or NMT


----------



## danivance

Looking for Apollo! I have an open plot available, and I can trade NMTs or bells. Please let me know!


----------



## CaveGirl

LF: Lily the Normal frog! Could trade hybrid flowers, fairly new to the game so not much to offer.


----------



## HarveyA01

danivance said:


> Looking for Apollo! I have an open plot available, and I can trade NMTs or bells. Please let me know!


I have Apollo, he isn't currently in Boxes though. 

HJA


----------



## lovedeterrence

Hi guys, I'm looking for Dom for a good friend of mine. Willing to talk bells, NMT, whatever else. Please let me know if you have Dom in boxes!


----------



## Lethalia

Looking for Punchy or Marshal~
Can offer NMT, just tell me how much you want~


----------



## KMac

Who was looking for Chief? I can’t find your post now


----------



## SagteSaid

LF Raymond


----------



## hopeworld

Will pay NMTs for Dobie!


----------



## aurora97

LF Reneigh! Willing to trade her for IGB, NMT, DIYs (I have Celeste and shell DIYs too). My last spot is for her    Please only if she didn't receive any gifts such as clothes or furniture. I'd like her 100% original


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Raymond for a friend


----------



## dahlialia

I have Chief in boxes and I don’t want to have to void him


----------



## moonbox

Still looking for Wolfgang and Lucky!


----------



## jessicat_197

Anybody have Merry <3 can offer bells or nmts!


----------



## Emichi

Looking for Biskit, Peanut, Butch, Mac or Blaire!

Preferably original. Offering NMTs, pink hybrids or maybe I have items on your wishlist, lmk<3


----------



## Kasosuki

LouLou422 said:


> Looking for my dreamies!  Comment with who you have and what you would like for them!  I only have one spot available, so would need to pick who will come to my island


I have Audie in boxes rn


----------



## alias

Looking for Bill and Molly for a friend! Can offer NMT and hybrids, message me if you have either of them and we'll work something out


----------



## claratherose

I'm LF Elvis! I've loved him ever since CF and he's definitely a dreamie


----------



## EtchaSketch

still desperately looking for *Butch*!! Also looking for kyle!

edit: I can offer igb or wishlist items!!


----------



## theseaisgreen

EtchaSketch said:


> still desperately looking for *Butch*!! Also looking for kyle!
> 
> edit: I can offer igb or wishlist items!!


I can get Butch in boxes if you’re still interested  He’s 100% original


----------



## emmareid

Apprentice said:


> Looking for audie, I give 50nmt 30 gold and 3 mill bells




	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

I have her in boxes if you can come get her soon!

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020



Aubrey895 said:


> Looking for Audie. 40 nmt to trade


I have her in boxes if you can come by soon!


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for either poppy or fang still! ;-; they are my last two dreamies i need for my island! i can offer nmt, and bells (and fruit you dont have i have apples, pears, and peaches)


----------



## Thattgirldani

Hi!
I’m looking for Judy, Raymond, Diana or Dom.

I currently spent all 75 of my NMTs searching for them so I currently only have bells to offer.. willing to go up to 1MM for Raymond.

Please let me know, thank you.


----------



## Bloobloop

looking for both pietro and dobie! can pay tbt, nmt, igb, or any other forms of payment you're thinking ^^


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

LF sherb! i can only offer around 50 NMT because i've been unsuccessfully huntin for him, but i can throw in 3 mil IGB and 20 star fragments!

edit: i can also offer bob, but hes not in boxes atm!


----------



## meows

Still looking for T-bone.


----------



## Mooglet

still looking for Raymond! I can offer 300 NMT + 30 golden nuggets, and Marshal, Coco, Beau, Stitches and Fang for him.


----------



## Rambo

Julian in boxes. Looking for 20 NMT. Trying to make a deal quick before I log off. Thanks!


----------



## lizzziebethie

Looking for Kiki.


----------



## KMac

I’m looking for Kid Cat, after spending all day trying to kick someone out I finally have an open plot. My brain is mush on how long this took lol


----------



## Skeeve.

Hey beautiful people! I'm looking for sprocket, beardo, ketchup and katt


----------



## Darcy94x

Bloobloop said:


> looking for both pietro and dobie! can pay tbt, nmt, igb, or any other forms of payment you're thinking ^^


I have amiibos for both of these 

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



Skeeve. said:


> Hey beautiful people! I'm looking for sprocket, beardo, ketchup and katt


I have ketchup!


----------



## KMac

Darcy94x said:


> I have amiibos for both of these
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020
> 
> 
> I have ketchup!



Darcy is the best, just adding my two cents


----------



## Darcy94x

KMac said:


> Darcy is the best, just adding my two cents


Thankyou


----------



## Skeeve.

eggiecrossing said:


> Sweet Marshal still looking for a home!


 Still available? How negotiable is negotiable? I'm like 5 days in  ahah

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



Darcy94x said:


> I have amiibos for both of these
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020
> 
> 
> I have ketchup!


Hey cn I please have? Lol


----------



## Matangi

looking for freya and flora!


----------



## kiriod

hi there friends! i'm looking for rudy right now. if you happen to have him, shoot me a pm and what you'd want for him! thank you <3


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Moe, Biskit, and Tabby!
FT: igb and nmt


----------



## Wiimfiuser

I am now looking for Alfonso or any wolves.


----------



## pikabang

Looking for Kiki and Kid Cat


----------



## Kiery512

Free plot today, looking for Coco, Ankha, Puck, or Marina. I can do NMT if needed.


----------



## macdewhacko

LF *Dom!* i could offer 20 NMT or 2 million bells, or i have amiibo cards if you’re interested in a villager! some i have are Marshal, Whitney, Lucky, Tom, Julian, Octavian, Mitzi, etc.


----------



## Kasosuki

colefern said:


> Hey all,
> I am looking for stitches, punchy, lolly and maple! Willing to tip in form of bells/nook miles tickets/rare DIYS.


Are you still looking for stitches?


----------



## colefern

Kasosuki said:


> Are you still looking for stitches?


No I have him now but thank you!


----------



## Kasosuki

DweebBee said:


> Lf: Diana
> She's the last dreamie I need for my island! I'll collect more nmt and bells as payment through time travel (I don't have much on me rn).
> 
> I also have some hybrid flowers to offer.


How many NMT could you offer?


----------



## joeleni

Looking for melba! I can offer nmt or bells!


----------



## theseaisgreen

LF Pekoe, really badly want her on her bday! Can trade for NMTs or IGB 


Kiery512 said:


> Free plot today, looking for Coco, Ankha, Puck, or Marina. I can do NMT if needed.


I can get Coco in boxes in a couple hours if you’re still looking for her?  She just popped up at my campsite today.


----------



## Cloverfield77

Emichi said:


> Looking for Biskit, Peanut, Butch, Mac or Blaire!
> 
> Preferably original. Offering NMTs, pink hybrids or maybe I have items on your wishlist, lmk<3


I’m thinking of getting rid of Mac, it just may take a week until he decides to move out.


cutiepie327 said:


> Looking for:
> 
> Raymond
> Kabuki
> Marshal
> Tia
> Molly
> Goldie
> Dizzy
> Ellie
> Lolly
> Mitzi
> Punchy



I have Tia in boxes today! Looking for bells, NMTs, or Wishlist item(s) in return if you’re interested! Nevermind - Tia is sold.


----------



## chewya

anyone LF butch? muffy's in my campsite asking to move him out and i only want to accept if someone wants him! looking for some nmts but not a whole lot, not looking to scalp anybody


----------



## kayleighjo

looking for: beau, fauna, maple, merengue & skye!


----------



## Daisies

meows said:


> Still looking for T-bone.


I have his amiibo card, I could scan him in and get him for you if you’d like
Pm me if you’d would though, as I may not look back on here


----------



## SliceAndDice

I am looking for Wade and Murphy. 
Can trade Zucker or Wolfgang. If not, I can offer some tbt, igb or nmt. I know those two are bottom tier and very hard to find for some reason.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Flo is moving, anyone want her?


----------



## Novaco

Looking for Hazel, I want her so bad


----------



## Kraehe

LF: Dom & Marshall

Let me know how many NMTs you're looking for.


----------



## Kasosuki

moonbox said:


> Still looking for Wolfgang and Lucky!


What would you offer for lucky ?

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



solecito said:


> Looking for Diana and Pekoe!


Still looking for Diana ?


----------



## Delirious

LF DOBIE!! trading 100 nmt!
edit Got my boy!


----------



## theseaisgreen

theseaisgreen said:


> LF Pekoe, really badly want her on her bday! Can trade for NMTs or IGB


Found Pekoe


----------



## DweebBee

Kasosuki said:


> How many NMT could you offer?


I sold the nmt for another Diana offer  sorry. I should have came back to this post and edited it.


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Lobo and Tiffany!

Also, I still have Stitches in boxes if anyone is looking for him!


----------



## Kasosuki

moonbox said:


> Looking for *Lucky*!!! can offer IGB or NMT!!


Still looking for him?


----------



## Rasha

LF Whitney! I can offer NMTs


----------



## peykachu

LF Merry for NMT  please let me know if you'd be interested!


----------



## gintendo

if anyone is looking for purrl, i have her in boxes today for free.

EDIT : found her a home!


----------



## Jenny_ysy

Have 1 open spot on my island, LF Fauna / Diana / Merengue. Can offer NMT!


----------



## Kasosuki

Jenny_ysy said:


> Have 1 open spot on my island, LF Fauna / Diana / Merengue. Can offer NMT!


I’ve Diana here that I’m wanting to move out! Can get her in boxes in the next hour if you like depending on what you Ofer !


----------



## BabyBianca

LF: Judy


----------



## hopeworld

Will pay 100NMT for original Dobie!


----------



## CherryIsland

colefern said:


> Hey all,
> I am looking for stitches, punchy, lolly and maple! Willing to tip in form of bells/nook miles tickets/rare DIYS.


Are you still looking for punchy? I have him in boxes


----------



## Straitnine19

Looking for caroline or ankha. I dont have a lot of nook miles but i can pay a lot of tbt if possible. I will have a free space from tomorrow. 

Also does anyone want opal? She is free. Pm me if interested


----------



## acnlgirl

LF Fang. I am willing to pay 15NMT or 2mil igb. I am also willing to trade, Stitches, Dobie or Goldie (Only Dobie is original).


----------



## Jhine7

LF any of the following in ranking order: Apollo, Phoebe, Ankha, Lucky, Julian. Willing to pay in NMT, IGB, TBT or a combination of them. Please PM me if you can cycle them out  thanks!


----------



## Kasosuki

Jhine7 said:


> LF any of the following in ranking order: Apollo, Phoebe, Ankha, Lucky, Julian. Willing to pay in NMT, IGB, TBT or a combination of them. Please PM me if you can cycle them out  thanks!


What would you offer for lucky ?


----------



## Jhine7

Kasosuki said:


> What would you offer for lucky ?


Is there one form of currency you prefer over the other? If you can cycle her out in 2 days I can do 10 NMT but then add in IGB and TBT!


----------



## QueenKrystal

LF: Sherb
FT: Diana (not in boxes), 4M and 400K in game bells
(I can raise the bells amount)


----------



## Jokesie

LF: _Kevin _the pig, _Jeremiah _the frog, and _Judy _the cub!! Can offer any of my observation or temporary villagers (in sig) and can even offer Sprinkle, Wolfgang, or Hazel if need be. I also have NMTs and bells, + lots of items and DIYs to offer.


----------



## moonbox

LF: Wolfgang!!!


----------



## Rambo

Julian in boxes. LF 10 NMT.


----------



## Potcha

Fauna is in boxes.
She is not original, she has had clothes given to her, and a fan palm and analog scale. But they fit her home theme, so.

I don’t need much, maybe a few NMT. Just looking to put her in a good home that will love her as much as I did! Its time to move on and I have too many normals in my island


----------



## doompants

Heyo, I'm desperately looking for Dom!

I'd offer 200 NMT and 1 Mil IGB's for him!


----------



## jacobthefool

LF: Raymond. I wanted Raymond since I first got this game and I actually made a deal for him about a month or so ago. However, when the 1.1.2 patch came out, he was hit with the "I've moved out." glitch patch, and his lot was occupied by Static. It was a huge bummer but now I'm looking to get him back. I would prefer a non-amiibo move out considering the circumstances.
FT: I can offer up to 2 million bells and / or 100 NMT right now. Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## xeenuze

i’m looking for coco and ketchup, static or snake work too!~! please dm me if you have any of these! i’m offering up fuschia or bangle! i have a few amiibo villagers too if you’d like! lolly, marina, and cookie!


----------



## acnlgirl

Potcha said:


> Fauna is in boxes.
> She is not original, she has had clothes given to her, and a fan palm and analog scale. But they fit her home theme, so.
> 
> I don’t need much, maybe a few NMT. Just looking to put her in a good home that will love her as much as I did! Its time to move on and I have too many normals in my island


Hi, I'd be interested


----------



## Renasu

Looking to fill my empty plot with one of my dreamies today! Looking for Merry, Raymond, Flurry, or Chevre ^o^ Can offer NMT or IGB!


----------



## MKInfinite

Adopted


----------



## umpaloolie

Gone


----------



## Bluesaphiria

Looking for Merry, Biskit, Lucky, and Ankha!
I can offer NMT and IGB!


----------



## justina

I am looking for Cherry, can offer NMT or IGB


----------



## IxiaMia

LF Kabuki! Can pay NMTs or IGBs!


----------



## Libra

Looking for Reneigh. Please DM me. Thanks !

[EDIT]
I found her on a mystery island today, so I'm no longer looking for her.


----------



## Zane

LF original judy
can offer tbt bells or this shiny balloon collectible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





got her


----------



## moonford

does anyone have aurora? i have a plot available and i had a trade for her earlier but it fell through unfortunately... somewhat desperate because i don't want a rando moving in tomorrow. so please dm me if you can help me out! 

thank you <3

edit: i found her! :^)


----------



## KMac

KMac said:


> I’m looking for Kid Cat, after spending all day trying to kick someone out I finally have an open plot. My brain is mush on how long this took lol



Still looking for Kid Cat if anyone has him


----------



## macdewhacko

marshal in boxes! looking for Dom or NMT!


----------



## Sparkyy77

[LF] Wolfgang. Marina, Ankha
Have TBT


----------



## Mooglet

LF Raymond 
have 500 NMT + 30 gold nuggets and your choice of Marshal, Beau, Coco, Stitches, Fang, Rosie


----------



## Blueskyy

No longer looking for Murphy or Maddie. I found Murphy on a mystery island!!


----------



## Timexturner

LF: Raymond


----------



## BabyBianca

LF: Judy or Roscoe!! Have a lot of NMT to offer.


----------



## Sidney2518




----------



## chewya

anyone have a fang theyre moving out? can offer nmt and i have an open plot right now!


----------



## Peep11

Is anybody willing to trade Bones? I’ll offer 50 NMT or 300,000 bells. Please reply if you’re interested!


----------



## Goop

If anyone's searching for Claudia, she's currently in boxes. I'll wait for a few hours. ^^


----------



## Emichi

Lookin for Punchy or Lily for my friend. Offering bells or nmts!


----------



## AtomicNyx

Looking For: Bianca, Freya, Cherry and Rudy (I have in game bells in exchange for them)

Spike the Rhino is moving out [SPIKE has been spoken for]


----------



## Potcha

IxiaMia said:


> LF Kabuki! Can pay NMTs or IGBs!



i have kabuki but he aint in boxes


----------



## IxiaMia

Potcha said:


> i have kabuki but he aint in boxes



I can give you 25 NMTs for him.


----------



## Potcha

Fauna is still looking for a home! She is in boxes.

oh I also forgot merengue is also in boxes on my other switch. She is original.

open to all offers


----------



## ting1984

I'm looking for Mitzi tomorrow if anyone has her.  I love normals and cats, but I don't have any cats right now on my island.  Pango was in boxes today and should be out tomorrow to create space for a new villager.


----------



## mollyyyyy

birdsquad said:


> LF Admiral! Can offer nmt and also will have a plot open and ready


Admiral will be in boxes on my island tomorrow! You’re welcome to have him


----------



## Doggowobble

still looking for fang and poppy! now looking for molly as well! i can offer bells, and nmt


----------



## Rambo

Doggowobble said:


> still looking for fang and poppy! now looking for molly as well! i can offer bells, and nmt



Best of luck. I hope you find poppy. She’s become my favorite villager on my island. 



I have stitches in boxes. Looking for NMT.


----------



## Shiru Wox

I'm looking for Keaton or Pierce ❤


----------



## ecamllf

Looking for Poppy! Can offer bells or nmt!


----------



## Saniyaleslie

LF Judy and reneigh! My last two dreamies!!


----------



## moonbox

still desperately looking for Wolfgang ^^;


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Lobo and also now for Boomer!

Found!


----------



## QueenKrystal

FT: Diana
LF: Bells or MMT
C/O 1M Bells
Starting Price for MMT: 100


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Henry


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Looking for any wolves ( have Kyle ) or Alfonso


----------



## Meiame

Looking for Kabuki or Cherry!


----------



## Sophie23

looking for Judy~


----------



## Darcy94x

Wiimfiuser said:


> Looking for any wolves ( have Kyle ) or Alfonso


Have Skye if you want her


----------



## Jhine7

Hi! Currently LF Apollo, Phoebe, Ankha, Lucky, and Julian in that ranking order. PM me if you have her available for cycling out for tomorrow! 

Can offer NMT, IGN, or TBT for them. Thank you!


----------



## AnnEdd

Judy is in boxes and iam looking to trade with Raymond !


----------



## dwojo68

LF lucky, ankha, lolly or punchy in that order lmk if you have them. i have NMTs and IGBs


----------



## A$hley

SliceAndDice said:


> I am looking for Wade and Murphy.
> Can trade Zucker or Wolfgang. If not, I can offer some tbt, igb or nmt. I know those two are bottom tier and very hard to find for some reason.


I have Murphy in boxes! Discord: goliadstormo#4575 or message me here.


----------



## matt_kool

looking for Raymond or marshal! Ft nmt


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Judy


----------



## lulu9956

Looking for Hopper, Pierce, or Pietro! I have an open plot and would LOVE any of them! Don't have much to offer but would love to talk!


----------



## Hannah89

Hello! I'm new to posting here, but I've been lurking over my mom's shoulder forever. (my mom is Leeloo55; she's helping me out here!).

Can someone help me find Tom, Rudy, Tangy, or Kitty? I can offer Bells, any songs, and NMT. My mom helped me get the bells & nmts . (also i would TT to open plots as needed.)

Thank you!


----------



## SliceAndDice

A$hley said:


> I have Murphy in boxes! Discord: goliadstormo#4575 or message me here.


Aw man. I don't have an open spot right now.  Thank you anyways!


----------



## cloudysoot

LF Kabuki, I can pay NMT


----------



## Dando

Never mind sry


----------



## OldHorizons

LF Raymond, will pay in igb


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I didn't see anyone say in the last few pages, but I will have Elvis in boxes tomorrow. (he asked today)
I probably won't be checking back on this thread, but my cycling thread is in my signature if anyone would like him. Figured I'd also post here since he isn't a super hyped villager so if someone was looking for him, it would probably be a lil hard due to ppl voiding.


----------



## angelmutt

if you have any of these please pm me!

35-40 nmt for each....70 for bob and for octavian


----------



## xsofiixx

Doc is moving out and I am searching for a penguin to move in! 
I have sprinkle and cube, any other penguin welcome!


----------



## Ashbury

Hello! I am looking for the one and only TYBALT !
Please PM if you’re willing to sell him!


----------



## Sidney2518

Sidney2518 said:


> Lf: my pretty flamingo flower flora! I’ll have someone in boxes tomorrow ( ^ω^ )


I have an open spot for her...if you have her please consider! I don’t have much to offer but could scrounge up some nmts  FOUND


----------



## NeptuneTM

LF Molly in boxes!


----------



## Hectical

If anyone happens to have* Ike* in boxes message me, willing to pay 4 NMT _(I'm not rich sorry)_


----------



## Sid

Nvm


----------



## Christina1998

Looking for wolf villagers

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



NeptuneTM said:


> LF Molly in boxes!


How much?


----------



## CyberAli3n

*I am looking for Merengue, Bluebear, Diana, Aurora or any other cute villagers. Willing to pay in whatever currency*


----------



## LuckyLass

Edit: Found!


----------



## Ashbury

Fauna is in boxes, PM me if interested, looking for NMT


----------



## MoonPrincess

Edit: Found Judy!


----------



## Miharu

Edit:

FOUND!~ Thank you so much @Darcy94x <3


----------



## Emichi

Looking for original Biskit!
offering 10+ NMTs or bells​


----------



## tasoku

Bloobloop said:


> looking for both pietro and dobie! can pay tbt, nmt, igb, or any other forms of payment you're thinking ^^



EDIT: nevermind just traded him. Sorry about that!


----------



## cami_tayler

I'm looking for Dom! Nookazon is way to hard to keep up with


----------



## Kasosuki

Scrapper said:


> Looking for Lobo and Tiffany!
> 
> Also, I still have Stitches in boxes if anyone is looking for him!


I’ve lobo here!


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Mint, if anyone has her!


----------



## jemarsi

Looking for Tom or Fauna!

I have an open plot starting tomorrow and can offer NMT.


----------



## Sparky14

How much NMT?


----------



## jemarsi

I have 10 for either one!


----------



## Bunhead

Looking for Cookie!
Edit: found!


----------



## Sparky14

Hmm could I get 15 for Fauna?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I'm looking for a wolf villager. Preferably a girl one but any Is fine


----------



## jemarsi

Sparky14 said:


> Hmm could I get 15 for Fauna?


Ten is all I have, but I could add 50k bells on to the 10 NMT to do the trade with you tomorrow?


----------



## Punchy4Prez

rayraysparkles said:


> LF: Ankha, Lucky, Savannah!
> 
> I would add Julian and Judy but yeah... never going to afford them lol


I have Savannah in boxes today, if you still want her! NVM, she's been claimed!


----------



## Kasosuki

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I'm looking for a wolf villager. Preferably a girl one but any Is fine


Ive  lobo if you’d like him?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Kasosuki said:


> Ive  lobo if you’d like him?



Ye sure


----------



## Kasosuki

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Ye sure


I am looking my for somr NMT for him tho


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Kasosuki said:


> I am looking my for somr NMT for him tho



Ahh I only have 2nmt


----------



## toadsworthy

I'm looking for sherb eventually.... I really think i would like him. I do have to move out one specific villager before I can do it though, so it may take some time


----------



## Kasosuki

Miharu said:


> Looking for my dreamy, Lucky in boxes or Molly or Bob! Offering 100 NMT   ❤


Looking for lucky?


----------



## Miharu

Kasosuki said:


> Looking for lucky?


Just got him!! Thank you so very much though! Just edited my post <3


----------



## OfficialTrader

_Looking for: Kiki, Deirdre, and Cleo.

for trade: Winnie, Mitzi, Croque, Blaire, Kyle, Lobo, Bianca, Leopold, Fuchsia, Bud, Yuka, and Quillson.

*I can pay in NMT, TBT, or IGB. I will give really high offers for NMT or IGB so please contact me. I can also trade for fishing bait, star fragments, gold, and any hybrid in the game.
*update* Still looking as of 11/25/20*_


----------



## Kasosuki

OfficialTrader said:


> _Looking for: Vivian, Raymond, Kiki, Fauna, Diana, Deirdre, Bones, and Bob.
> 
> for trade: Winnie, Leopold, Mitzi, Billy, Croque, and Cranston.
> 
> *I can pay in NMT, TBT, or IGB. I will give really high offers for NMT or IGB so please contact me. I can also trade for fishing bait, star fragments, gold, and any hybrid in the game.*_


What would your highest bid for fauna be?


----------



## Florence + The Machine

Someone please take Reneigh! She's 100% original and already in boxes. I really don't want to void her.

edit: voided her after hours of waiting


----------



## Kasm

Octavian in boxes right now! Looking for best offer. PM or reply if interested


----------



## rayraysparkles

Punchy4Prez said:


> I have Savannah in boxes today, if you still want her! NVM, she's been claimed!


Oh sorry! I already have her though  only just seen this!! Hmm...


----------



## zilong67

Looking for Judy! Can offer a few hundred NMTs


----------



## Cutesy

Looking for Hazel!


----------



## Arsenal303

Hannah89 said:


> Hello! I'm new to posting here, but I've been lurking over my mom's shoulder forever. (my mom is Leeloo55; she's helping me out here!).
> 
> Can someone help me find Tom, Rudy, Tangy, or Kitty? I can offer Bells, any songs, and NMT. My mom helped me get the bells & nmts . (also i would TT to open plots as needed.)
> 
> Thank you!


If you are still looking I have rudy in boxes


----------



## Hannah89

Arsenal303 said:


> If you are still looking I have rudy in boxes



Yes! Absolutely! I will DM now!


----------



## HarryPotterFan

LF: Wolfgang


----------



## mayorjessi

I'm looking for Judy!
Can offer NMTs or Bells


----------



## ecamllf

acnlgirl said:


> LF Fang. I am willing to pay 15NMT or 2mil igb. I am also willing to trade, Stitches, Dobie or Goldie (Only Dobie is original).


Hi! Were you still looking for fang?


----------



## Coco ~

Hey ~ 
Anyone looking for Naomi by any chance? Have her in boxes right now. Still original ~ 
I don't need much, maybe just a few NMT  
Dm me if you like and want her ~


----------



## zenonon

Would like Dom! I don't have a currently open plot at the moment, but I can offer 15~ NMT, 5 normal star fragments and bells for him!


----------



## Believe

I am looking for an original Dom (no new clothing / furniture)~ Can offer a good number of NMT


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys I have Beau in boxes and he's free, 100% original I want him gone like ASAP!


----------



## Vulptine

Im free to pick him up whenever! just throw down your pricing/offers below <3

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Vulptine said:


> Im free to pick him up whenever! just throw down your pricing/offers below <3


Will buy him for 500-600nmt!! ;w;


----------



## VioletPrincess

Looking for Raymond for my Son. He specifically asked for him so I guess I am on the hunt. I can trade any amiibo card villager except Maddie and Rosie or I can offer tbt.
Also looking for Reneigh for myself.


----------



## angeling

Looking for Flora or Stitches!

EDIT: (( Not looking for a trade. A plot has opened up unexpectedly so unprepared. I have 4 nmt tho lol.))


----------



## HarveyA01

LF - Raymond or Audie
Can offer - NMT, IGB

HJA


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Stella, a spot is opening up since someone is moving out.


----------



## K.K. Tori

Looking for Dom, original or not!

Also have Bob is boxes right now, not original but free!


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Henry


----------



## Lord Rich

LF: Raymond

Can offer: Marshal or Audie, and NMTs


----------



## Vulptine

LF: Raymond
Offer: 500-600 nmt


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Zucker!
FT: 5 million igb 
He's not for me, he's for my giveaway for passing 1k lol! Hoping to get him by tomorrow morning!


----------



## easybake

LF: Mitzi or Tangy
FT: IGB or NMT


----------



## r8nle

looking for octavian !


----------



## acnlgirl

ecamllf said:


> Hi! Were you still looking for fang?


No I finally found him!


----------



## Believe

LF Dom (with original clothing!!) ~ Have an empty plot + can offer a good number of NMT


----------



## Fang4Ever

lf avery or kiki!!


----------



## aloherna

Looking for Goldie or Merengue can pay IGB I have an open plot. Thank you


----------



## Benlord

LF Kiki!  She's the last dreamy on my list!  

I can offer IGB or a few NMT!


----------



## LuciferAscended

rawpbjsamich said:


> LF: Zucker!
> FT: 5 million igb
> He's not for me, he's for my giveaway for passing 1k lol! Hoping to get him by tomorrow morning!


I could get him in boxes tomorrow morning just lmk!


----------



## Chrissvc15

Hi I’m looking for:
Dizzy     
Opal
Margie
Cyd
Tia
Willing to pay if anyone has them !


----------



## xsofiixx

Ashbury said:


> Fauna is in boxes, PM me if interested, looking for NMT



How many NMT do u want for her? I have Doc in boxes


----------



## TaylaJade

Hi everyone, *I have Raymond for sale. *LF NMT.


----------



## Chrissvc15

I have Hans for sale in boxes ! LF NMT


----------



## FritzyFry

lf original muffy, lucky and tutu! i currently have an open plot ^^ would be willing to pay 100 nmt or more for each of them~


----------



## Gisoofed122

I’m looking for these villagers in order
Audie, Raymond

I’m willing to give a ton of NMT and gold nuggets


----------



## Akemi

Lf Tangy Merry Cookie I can offer bells or nmt of items I have a lot in my catalogue


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Iggly


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamie list is in my signature)


----------



## Mil

I'm looking for Wolfgang, Apple, Ruby and Poppy.


----------



## Leoniex

Still looking for Kiki!


----------



## Laureline

nvm


----------



## Sophie23

Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


----------



## Kasosuki

FritzyFry said:


> lf original muffy, lucky and tutu! i currently have an open plot ^^ would be willing to pay 100 nmt or more for each of them~


What ship your highest offer for lucky?


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I have Kyle in boxes today! Not asking for much just some igb!


----------



## FritzyFry

Kasosuki said:


> What ship your highest offer for lucky?


ah i already got lucky from someone just now qwq'


----------



## Dando

LF: Lucy or Spork or Poppy or Chevre or Portia

Edit: I'm willing to pay


----------



## Beedubz

I'm on the hunt for O'Hare! Happy to pay igb or NMTs for him.


----------



## RhythmFake

I'm looking for my last dreamie: Rooney. I can TT to get a plot if someone offers him


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Of scoot

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

Lf*


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi

LF: Sherb! My last dreamie to find, please everyone


----------



## JaydenRocks0

Lf; Rosie!


----------



## VeryMetal

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I'm looking for a wolf villager. Preferably a girl one but any Is fine


I have Skye in boxes right now!


----------



## FritzyFry

still looking for original muffy and tutu!! ^^ i have another open plot right now ^u^
still offering 100 nmt plus 2mill igb for each of them~

EDIT: i got muffy so only tutu is left! ill try to have an open plot open again soon ^u^


----------



## Altarium

Looking for Teddy or Deirdre!


----------



## Nin!~

*Tomorrow* Robin the bird in boxes! 

(dunno if someone likes robin  but still..


----------



## zilong67

Looking for Judy! I got 400 NMTs and a lot of gold nuggets to trade!


----------



## katineko

Looking for Moe I can offer 6 NMTs and IGBs.


----------



## Caitlin00091

LF: Shep 
Can offer bells


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I have an open plot right now and I am looking for Peanut or Poppy


----------



## Nim

Flurry is in boxes, free to a good home c:


----------



## Arsenal303

MayorSophie23 said:


> Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


If you are still looking I have Merengue in boxes


----------



## Sophie23

Arsenal303 said:


> If you are still looking I have Merengue in boxes


Wish I had a plot


----------



## Kurisumaki

Looking for Hamlet, I can offer bells!


----------



## victoriae350

Looking for Merry! I'm TTing so villagers always ask to move out! Hoping not to spend many NMT


----------



## KMac

Hi everyone! My fiancé is trying to get a Bill back, he was a starter villager and wanted his real interior. We now know about holding villagers....


----------



## Hobowire

LF: Blanche... i can offer 20nmts for her


----------



## Blueblossom11

Any of these villagers will work for me! If you you give me one, I will pay you with up to 1,000,000 IGB. Thank you so much! (I’m going to be honest with you I don’t have that much YET but I will pay when I get the chance. I also do not currently have an open spot yet... but that’s okay. I guess I’ll just wait) Thank you! (I can also pay up to 20 NMT

Bangle (tiger)
Mitzi (Cat)
Beau (Deer)
Bianca (Tiger)
Sherb (Goat)
Fang (Wolf)
Tasha (Squirrel)
Whitney (Wolf)

I will private chat you my Dodo code when your ready. Will trade on my island.


----------



## angelmutt

looking for pippy the rabbit

pm if you have herr


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Monique! Would offer 20-30 NMT for her. Have a spot free and could pick her up asap!

Found her!


----------



## effupboots

planning on moving either muffy or freya out soon if anyone is looking for either of them! looking for nmt or bells--my cycling thread is here, or just pm me!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

LOOKING FOR SCOOT! Willing to pay 10 NMT


----------



## Cinnamom

Hello! I am looking for Marina and Sherb as they are my last two dreamies! I have FINALLY been able to free up a plot and would love to have them! I can offer NMT and IGB!


----------



## jemarsi

Found! <3


----------



## JaydenRocks0

Lf molly goldie or rosie ft is 880k igb


----------



## PikaPika19

I’m still looking for Pecan!  I can offer Rhonda, Whinnie, Midge, or Axel!  Or I can offer some NMT or bells.

Please dm me if you’ve got her and are willing to part with her!


----------



## lele

Looking for Tangy will trade nmt or any villager your looking for (if I have )


----------



## bricoleling

Looking for Tybalt! Will have an open plot day after tomorrow. Name your price!


----------



## PersonOfInterest

I'm looking for ruby, I am willing to pay in NMT, whatever you think fair


----------



## lele

PersonOfInterest said:


> I'm looking for ruby, I am willing to pay in NMT, whatever you think fair


I have ruby. Just cycling out Raymond but I can do ruby next how much are you looking to buy


----------



## Sid

LF Coco or Lucky. Will trade skye and/or belles NMT


----------



## Arsenal303

Cinnamom said:


> Hello! I am looking for Marina and Sherb as they are my last two dreamies! I have FINALLY been able to free up a plot and would love to have them! I can offer NMT and IGB!


If you are still looking for Marina I have her in boxes


----------



## PersonOfInterest

lele said:


> I have ruby. Just cycling out Raymond but I can do ruby next how much are you looking to buy



I'm new and not sure what a good price is but I could do 10 NMT? I could go higher too, let me know


----------



## Minimasher

Hi everyone! I currently have Reneigh in boxes if anyone wants her. My void is clear and she was my starter uchi so she is all natural


----------



## Sparky14

jemarsi said:


> Ten is all I have, but I could add 50k bells on to the 10 NMT to do the trade with you tomorrow?


Yes that will work I tried hitting up your PM box so let me know if your still interested.


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Iggly, Phoebe and Ruby


----------



## Phya

Looking For rosie, Stitches, Raymond, Fang and Molly!


----------



## jemarsi

Sparky14 said:


> Yes that will work I tried hitting up your PM box so let me know if your still interested.


Hi, sorry but I ended up finding her -- someone was willing to take my original offer!


----------



## Chrissvc15

Please help me finish my island villagers !
Searching for: 

Dizzy
Opal 
Margie
Cyd


----------



## Keara

Looking for Dom, Papi, Diana, Molly, Marshal, Ruby


----------



## Kasosuki

covid said:


> LF Coco or Lucky. Will trade skye and/or belles NMT


How much would you trade for Lucky?

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Phya said:


> Looking For rosie, Stitches, Raymond, Fang and Molly!


I’ve stitches in boxes rn ! Dm me


----------



## CptPinkeye

easybake said:


> LF: Mitzi or Tangy
> FT: IGB or NMT



Mitzi is in boxes tomorrow, if you’re still looking.


----------



## Megaroni

Hello! I'll have an open plot in 2 days (on 5/22) and I have a pretty long list of villagers I'm looking for. I'll bold the ones I'm prioritizing.

*Muffy*, Aurora, Bea, Eunice, *Dotty*, Rosie, *Agnes*, Cally, Chevre, Fauna, Kiki, *Lily*, *Lolly*, Marcie, *Tia*, Margie, Mitzi

DM me if you're interested in selling and we can negotiate prices.


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Biskit
FT: igb and nmt!
He's a dreamie of mine, and we also have the same birthday!!!


----------



## Ampharion

I'm currently on the hunt for an original Judy! I can offer any combination of bells, NMT, star fragments, large star fragments, or gold nuggets. 

EDIT: I also have a lot of DIYs I'd be willing to trade as well.


----------



## HannahLou

TaylaJade said:


> Hi everyone, *I have Raymond for sale. *LF NMT.


Hello! Is Raymond still available?


----------



## cstrife

i'm looking for sprinkle rn!! lemme know if anyone has her, i'm willing to part with a few NMT or IGBs if needed : )


----------



## Xdee

LF Gala or Joey! Willing to pay in IGB


----------



## TaterTotsYo

r8nle said:


> looking for octavian !


I have Octavian going in boxes!

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020

I have Octavian in boxes. Some nmt would be nice, but ultimately I don’t really care. I just want someone to get him who wants him.


----------



## Eevees

Looking for Gayle,Meghan,Julian & Flurry can offer NMTs


----------



## groovydolly

Looking for Sprinkles!! Can do NMT or bells ❤❤


----------



## r8nle

looking for coco ! they're my last dreamie and my island will be completed !


----------



## Phya

Looking for Fang, molly, Raymond, Stitches and Judy!!! I can offer them a loving home for them to stay


----------



## LilD

LF original Dom.  Offering tbt, nmts.  Opening offer of 250 tbt for the fluffy Chad


----------



## vicutie

Hi everyone, 

It is currently day 3 of island hopping and I’m STILL looking for Judy  I can offer lots of NMTs if anyone is willing to part with her


----------



## Doggowobble

i finally found fang! now im just looking for poppy ^^ i can offer nmt and bells!


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Original Iggly FT NMTs


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke

Hey all. I have chrissy in boxes ready to find a new island. Im looking for nmt and gold nuggets. Thanks


----------



## rainywave

I’m currently looking for a punchy as a gift for my friend if you have them I’ll be willing to pay 20 nmt please dm me so we can discuss!


----------



## LilD

LilD said:


> LF original Dom.  Offering tbt, nmts.  Opening offer of 250 tbt for the fluffy Chad



Just moved in, Nevermind!


----------



## Rambo

Have an original Sherb in boxes. Has his house and never been gifted clothing. LF NMT.


----------



## Punchy4Prez

lulu9956 said:


> Looking for Hopper, Pierce, or Pietro! I have an open plot and would LOVE any of them! Don't have much to offer but would love to talk!


 I have Pierce in boxes!


----------



## necronoia

looking for Wolfgang or Apollo, will have an empty plot day after tomorrow (Friday 5/22). can pay NMT or IGB!


----------



## Punkyy

LF: Beau FT: NMT (give me an offer!)

He's one of my dreamies :3


----------



## lovedeterrence

LF: Lucky

Offering 30 NMT.


----------



## Danirratic

Have phoebe in boxes! She has been gifted a couple of shirts that match her coloration and a red snapper fish so she is not totally original.


----------



## Tashar

Trying to get all the deer villagers!
So far only have zell and fauna, so any other deer!
Edit: can offer bells or gold, but currently spent all my nm on streetlamps haha


----------



## Jenny_ysy

Looking for Marshal / Raymond!


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Looking for Ruby / Cole!


----------



## LuvDolphin

LF axel the blue elephant 


FT goldnuggets, igb maybe nmt?


----------



## kaleniiie

daffodilcrossing said:


> I have Kyle in boxes today! Not asking for much just some igb!


I have a friend looking for Kyle, how can I get her in touch with you?


----------



## Jyg

LF: Robin and/or Sterling

I can pay in igb, nmt, and/or crafting certain things that you may not have the recipe for

I no longer have space and I have villagers who I was looking for


----------



## LunaLili

Looking for Lily can paid at least 10 Tickets or 5,000 bells for her


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for original Maddie or Sprocket.


----------



## LunaLili

Also willing to trade Reineigh, Al or Kidd Cat for her


----------



## soomi

Mira in boxes!


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Moe the cat. I have 6 NMT and can offer some igb as well.


----------



## chewya

is anyone looking for hazel? i have her in boxes ^_^
edit: voided


----------



## Jeyjin

Nvm


----------



## roxycherry

LF Dom ! Can pay in NMT


----------



## TrvpTyler

LF Iggly


----------



## Splooger

Looking for raymond, wolfgang, julie or phoebe. Ive got bells, nmt, or rare flowers in exchange

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

Lf wolfgang, bam, apollo, julie, and phoebe
Can offer bells, nmt, and rare flowers


----------



## kaitlin64

Hey there!

I am looking for Maple, and I'm willing to buy with bells or NMT


----------



## Rosch

Edit: Sent Elvis to the void. u___u


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking to buy Blaire! 

Selling her today!! A couple hours ONLY





__





						Selling - Blaire in boxes
					

It’s time to say goodbye to a good friend! Looking for igb or NMT and a good home for her



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Menevra

Looking for Gaston/Bob!


----------



## pipty

LF BLANCHE have plot open


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

Hi guys  

I’m looking for Genji, Tia and Fauna. I haven’t got an empty plot yet so I don’t necessarily need them in boxes.

If you’re looking to sell/give away any of them, please let me know! I’m willing to pay in IGB, NMT and any wish-list items that I can provide!


----------



## hopeworld

LF myself and some friends: Dobie, Eric, Fauna


----------



## Lord Rich

LF: Raymond

Can offer 500 NMTs


----------



## zammey12

LF: A peppy villager. Not too picky, I just don’t want repeat species. I can pay IGB if you’d like


----------



## katineko

LF: Moe 

I have 6 nmts and can pay in igb as well


----------



## dumplen

If anyone has Rasher in boxes, I'm looking to pay in IGB!!


----------



## fritzgig

LF Reneigh. Will pay 300kb.


----------



## equinox

looking for audie and/or fuchsia!!


----------



## Mercedes

Hello.. looking for Pietro and sparro mostly.. but will also take these guys 




__





						Dreamies by luckypinch | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Dreamies, a list by luckypinch containing 6 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Wheatunrye

qwyzxv7 said:


> looking for mint renee and tiffany


You still looking for Renee?


----------



## Dando

Hey guys,
Im really LF Frobert

and I would also like Huck, Puddles or Cousteau


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for SCOOT! Willing to pay up to 10 NMT


----------



## Dando

LF: Frobert


----------



## Mayor_Sarah

Looking for Maddie the peppy dog. Let me know what you'd like to trade for her and we can figure something out


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for any of these choices:  Maddie, Julia, Sprocket, June, Raddle.

I prefer original thanks!


----------



## Reploid

Looking for Maple and Beau.


----------



## Sheepette

Looking for Dom! Have a full set of Amiibos, can arrange a villager trade in return.


----------



## Aervels

Centaurea said:


> LF: Audie, Kyle, and Genji
> 
> Villagers I have currently: Dom, Roald, and Bianca
> 
> Amiibo villagers: Daisy, Diana, Fauna, Apollo, Tangy, Francine, Bob, Bea, Sylvana, Dobie, etc.


What would you want for Bob?


----------



## Deprodine

LF: Kabuki!


----------



## kayleighjo

GOSH i have had the worst luck this week with the two villagers i want to leave REFUSING TO BUDGE but lopez finally asked, so i can free up a space for one of my last two dreamies, maple or skye!! if anyone has them in boxes please consider me!


----------



## Blackreach

LF: Judy, willing to pay a lot, just DM me


----------



## Mercedes

*LOOKING FOR SPARRO, DRAGO, BROFINA, AND AVERY WILLING TO PAY 50 NOOK MILE TICKETS EACH OR 2 mill IGB *


----------



## TCTphantom

Making this post on behalf of my mom, since she doesn’t have an account.

Looking for Rosie.


----------



## ironyabides

Looking for Agnes, Molly, and Nan. DM me to discuss - ty!


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Judy! Can offer nmts


----------



## Hoosker

Sheepette said:


> Looking for Dom! Have a full set of Amiibos, can arrange a villager trade in return.



Hey there! My roommate has an original Dom in boxes!
Let me know if you're still looking! She's looking for IGB, but could definitely consider a villager trade as well!


----------



## ZeroTehHero

MochiACNL said:


> LF Judy! Can offer nmts


I have her in campsite right now, how many NMT can you offer?

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Tareq said:


> LF: Judy, willing to pay a lot, just DM me


I have judy in the campsite, what's your offer (preference NMT)


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for everyone here on my wishlist here! please let me know if you willing to give up any one of them! i can offer nmt, bells, or a few tbt!
i just need these villagers and then my islands theme will be completed!


----------



## imagawayaki

r8nle said:


> looking for coco ! they're my last dreamie and my island will be completed !


Did you find Coco already? If not, she just asked to move from my island!
*Note: My Coco is not 100% original, she has an incense burner furniture she may display and a doctor's coat she might wear. You can probably reset her clothing by talking to Isabelle(?)
I understand I am brand new and have no rating yet, so the only "payment" I ask for is to give me a feedback rating if you decide to trade with me. I don't want anyone to feel like they might get scammed!


----------



## comper

LF Judy

I can offer 400 NMT.


----------



## Ne0guri

kaitlin64 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I am looking for Maple, and I'm willing to buy with bells or NMT


Are you still looking? Maple is currently at my campsite.


----------



## Kasm

MissPink said:


> Looking for Gayle,Meghan,Julian & Flurry can offer NMTs


Still looking for Flurry? If my friend doesn’t want her she’s in boxes tomorrow!


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Moe the blue kitty
I can offer 6 nmts and am willing to pay igb as well.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

LF: Roscoe


----------



## NeptuneTM

LF: Pietro! Willing to buy for a fair amount of NMT. Please message me if you have him in boxes!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I’m looking for Olive the cub for tomorrow! Please! I’m trading nmt (4), 500k and mushrooms for her!


----------



## Mowochi

Hewwo~, I'm looking for Punchy and I’m giving 10NMT for him. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Eevees

Kasm said:


> Still looking for Flurry? If my friend doesn’t want her she’s in boxes tomorrow!


I am


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jyun said:


> Looking for Plucky or Piper


If you're looking for Piper I can give her to you! I need her out as soon as possible though so please reply soon if you're interested!


----------



## banangie

LF genji !!! currently have an open plot & im willing to pay nmt/bells/diys/wishlist items! dm me


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hey y’all! Looking for Olive! Will have room tomorrow. I’m offering 5 nmt, 500k and any mushroom item(s) you want. I could also have items you need so please let me know.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Julian is about to go in boxes. Looking for about 20 NMT


----------



## cas cas

currently looking for snake! i can pay in tbt, igb, and nmt 
edit: found!


----------



## Lothitine

Looking for Chevre!! I’m not very rich in NH, but I can offer 5 nmt and a Digby poster!


----------



## BabyBianca

Looking for Roscoe! Willing to give 20-30 NMT for him!


----------



## bricoleling

Still looking for Tybalt! Will have an open plot in 9 hours!


----------



## kaleniiie

Currently LF Kyle! Finally have a plot open and hoping to fill it with him


----------



## Acaii

I’m trying to free up some space on my island and out of all of my villagers I’ve decided to choose poppy to leave, instead of just kicking her out I want to find her a nice place to live and someone to take care of her. No fee’s, message me if your interested.


----------



## Blueskyy

AndyP08 said:


> Looking for any of these choices:  Maddie, Julia, Sprocket, June, Raddle.
> 
> I prefer original thanks!


A great user let me adopt Julia so nevermind. Thanks!


----------



## Sheepette

Hoosker said:


> Hey there! My roommate has an original Dom in boxes!
> Let me know if you're still looking! She's looking for IGB, but could definitely consider a villager trade as well!


PM'd you!


----------



## XinMiao

LF LOLLY OR JUDY!


----------



## AtomicNyx

Looking For: Bianca, Rudy, Erik, Marshal or Reneigh as giveaways. Would love to give any of them a home on my island <3


----------



## MochiACNL

LF Judy! Can offer nmts, bells, tbt or a combination of all


----------



## mayorsami

Looking for Purrl and Kyle! Can offer 30 NMT for either of them!


----------



## LillyKay

Jacques is leaving if anyone is interested in him.


----------



## onemaartje

LF Phoebe Fang Whitney or Rosie


----------



## Dando

I'm still really looking for my awesome workout buddy frog: FROBERT

Yeahhhhh, have a nice day everyone


----------



## Minimasher

Anybody looking for Pekoe? She's in boxes now. I don't want much for her


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I am looking for Sally. I don't have an open plot right now, but if you have her and want to boot her (I am willing to TT)... please consider me


----------



## Kasosuki

Looking to Sell Dom! Looking for at least 65 NMT for him!

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

DOM IN BOXES. Looking for at least 70 NMT! Please PM if interested !

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



roxycherry said:


> LF Dom ! Can pay in NMT


How many NMT would you offer


----------



## Kasm

MissPink said:


> I am


DMed you!


----------



## deerteeth

I'm looking for Kiki! I've never had her before and would really love to give her an amazing forever home!! I don't think I've ever wanted a villager this much 
I'd prefer to pay in TBT and / or IGB (200 TBT + 500k?), but I can also offer a stack of star pieces + some gold on top of that. Unfortunately I can't offer many NMT at this time, but we can discuss. You could also show me your wishlist and I can see what I have!

I have a plot waiting to be put down specifically for her, so I will have space at any time! It will be right next to my house <3 I don't care if she's original or not!

*I got her!  ♥ *


----------



## CafeBrewster

Anyone have Ellie? She’s the last villager I need to complete my island


----------



## xSNA

I’m looking for Nan!

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Sugaryy said:


> Looking for Croque!


I have Croque in boxes if you still want him!


----------



## NearMiss

LF: 
Kabuki, Lucky, Zucker

Prefer to pay with IGB, but name a price and will check it out!


----------



## Rambo

Manon_Despoina said:


> I am looking for Sally. I don't have an open plot right now, but if you have her and want to boot her (I am willing to TT)... please consider me



good luck. I’ve mentioned her several times and nothing. this is the first time I’ve ever seen anyone else post about her. I was convinced I made her up.


----------



## Pr0t0

Looking for several Villager. Since I'm not TT, I can only pick up one of 'em today.
If you got one of the following Villagers in Original Condition let me know if I can pick him up today. And let me know the price ofc. 
List: Kyle / Whitney / Skye / Fang / Lobo / Vivian / Dobie / Audie


----------



## Enxssi

i‘ve been looking for Jacques because he has a beanie and I like that. Im willing to pay for him with tbt, but I don’t have a lot...


----------



## Kumquat

Looking for: Octavian, preferably untouched.

Will trade: NMTs, let me know your price

I have a plot free today, and don’t time travel, so I’d like to get this done ASAP.


----------



## Miye27

Looking for Eugene, can only really pay in TBT.



Pr0t0 said:


> Looking for several Villager. Since I'm not TT, I can only pick up one of 'em today.
> If you got one of the following Villagers in Original Condition let me know if I can pick him up today. And let me know the price ofc.
> List: Kyle / Whitney / Skye / Fang / Lobo / Vivian / Dobie / Audie


I got Whitney moving out today! If you can pick her up soon I'm happy to give her to you! I'm not really looking for much but IGB are always nice


----------



## Pr0t0

Miye27 said:


> Looking for Eugene, can only really pay in TBT.
> 
> 
> I got Whitney moving out today! If you can pick her up soon I'm happy to give her to you! I'm not really looking for much but IGB are always nice


Original?


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Looking for Maple or Nan!! Can offer NMT or IGB!


----------



## xtigerlilly

LF Ketchup, Bunnie, Bob, and Kiki
I can offer 5-10 NMT for each along with TBT and/or IGB.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I have Sprocket, Julian, And a Dom I am willing to sell. I already have an auction for a Julian going. Pm me if you are interested in Dom or Sprocket


----------



## ireneanne

NearMiss said:


> LF:
> Kabuki, Lucky, Zucker
> 
> Prefer to pay with IGB, but name a price and will check it out!




I have Zucker!!!! I can get him into boxes for you  looking for bells for him just message me


----------



## Kasosuki

NearMiss said:


> LF:
> Kabuki, Lucky, Zucker
> 
> Prefer to pay with IGB, but name a price and will check it out!


I’ve lucky but I’m only looking for NMT for him


----------



## NearMiss

Kasosuki said:


> I’ve lucky but I’m only looking for NMT for him


Sorry, I just spent a bunch on another villager, good luck with him though!


----------



## overlord

Curlos is my fav!  Does anyone have him and want to get rid of him?  Please?


----------



## Hyoshido

Lookin' for Purrl


----------



## Aervels

Looking for Muffy! Can pay in NMT or TBT, please dm offers c:


----------



## Kasosuki

matt_kool said:


> looking for Raymond or marshal! Ft nmt


Still looking for marshal ?


----------



## Quinni

Looking for Julian!  I can offer 5 NMT and 10 TBT. I have a plot open rn but I'm afraid that some one will move in the next day so if I could get him today that would be much appreciated 

Edit: I think I found someone who has him. I will update when confirmed.

Found someone!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Looking for Bruce, will have a plot open tomorrow (I can TT forward a day if need be) so pls offer soon


----------



## Kid!!!

Looking for Poppy!


----------



## succulents

looking for bones, fang, marshal, and felicity! willing to pay in tbt  ☺


----------



## Quinni

I have one plot open for Julian but I'm looking for him today just in case someone moves in tomorrow  that's not him. I'm offering 10 NMT and 10 TBT. Please lmk


----------



## Maiolin

Hey guys! 

My name is Maiolin aka Nala and i am looking for Raymond for my little cousin Diana.

She is very cute, when she laugh about raymond at youtube so i want to give her raymond as a gift. 

please contact me, if you want to help me to make a 10 year old little girl happy :3

ofc i have NMTs for you 

just add me in Discord 

Nala#6263 

thank you so much for your help ♥


----------



## Todoroki_Fuyumi

Maybe give her Diana instead, if her name is Diana!


----------



## Maiolin

i told her, but she wants raymond xD


----------



## RadDog

Hey! I found 2 auctions that are selling Julian. I'll post there links here:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/julian-the-unicorn-is-moving-soon.542733/
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/julian-up-for-auction.543230/


----------



## Maiolin

Hey guys!

I saw that i made a wrong thread and when i post it i saw the message for "Looking for" Posts.

My name is Maiolin aka Nala and i am looking for Raymond for my little cousin Diana.

She is very cute, when she laugh about raymond at youtube so i want to give her raymond as a gift.

please contact me, if you want to help me to make a 10 year old little girl happy :3

ofc i have NMTs for you 

just add me in Discord

Nala#6263

thank you so much for your help

edit: I already told her that there is a neighbour with her Name, but she wants Raymond xD


----------



## Quinni

RadDog said:


> Hey! I found 2 auctions that are selling Julian. I'll post there links here:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/julian-the-unicorn-is-moving-soon.542733/
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/julian-up-for-auction.543230/


 had posted on those auctions but everyone had such high bids, way out of my price range lol. I decent know he went for so high but hopefully I will be able to find someone who can offer him within my price range


----------



## Robertoh123456

I want to make my sister happy she love marina on youtube so i want to give her marina  if jou have her i can bid all my tbt and 150k igb and one nmt please


----------



## Cheesecake11

ireneanne said:


> I have Zucker!!!! I can get him into boxes for you  looking for bells for him just message me


Hi im interested! Lmk asap


----------



## meshiach

I'm looking for Sprocket or Tabby. Would be happy to part with NMTs or IGB to get either of them on my island


----------



## lilis

What's your timezone? I recently got Julian's photo and might be able to get him move out for you. But I won't be able to do a lot till night (8-11). I'm currently at 11:20am PST.


----------



## Quinni

lilis said:


> What's your timezone? I recently got Julian's photo and might be able to get him move out for you. But I won't be able to do a lot till night (8-11). I'm currently at 11:20am PST.


I'm EST


----------



## Aus

Looking for Dobie, Fang, Erik, Chief or Wolfgang! Have a plot empty


----------



## lilis

3 hour, not bad. I'll try to move him around 1-2pm pst first and let you know if I succeed. =)


----------



## Quinni

Ok! Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Sophie23

Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


----------



## Kasosuki

MayorSophie23 said:


> Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


Which one of your dreamies are you looking for? I’ve marshal here


----------



## Sophie23

Kasosuki said:


> Which one of your dreamies are you looking for? I’ve marshal here


Daisy


----------



## Ploom

stiiiiillllllll looking for an *all *_*original Kabuki.* _
I can pay for him in any currency you'd like (IGB, NMT, TBT) or trade items like hybrids, star fragments, gold nuggets, etc.
and I can't stress enough how I'm *only interested in an all original Kabuki*
i.e one that has not been gifted any clothes/furniture/changed catchphrase/etc.
_




_​


----------



## poppypeach

Looking for Chester!!


----------



## telluric

Ploom said:


> (is that amiibo thing still applicable? I may be out of the loop idk)​


The Amiibo glitch was resolved a few updates ago!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Need my bby Bruce pls send help


----------



## ohno dannie

made a dreamies list...if you have anyone on here that youd like to movie out please dm me!

offering 20 nmt for each


----------



## Dando

LF for Frobert


----------



## sparkle_princess

Looking for Dom, asap, I can free up a spot right away. 

I can either trade for Zucker or dm me and we can discuss pricing!


----------



## hopeworld

LF Dobie, will offer 60NMT


----------



## MochiACNL

Still LF Judy! I have an open plot and can offer nmts, bells, tbt or a combination of all three! 

Edit: Got her! Disregard ^^


----------



## arboriavillager

edit: nvm, need to get rid of Dobie quick so I made a bigger thread


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Nvm I'm a dummy lol

Still looking for Bruce


----------



## umpaloolie

Ok so I've just fallen in love with Dobie and need him on my island!

I can offer Chief or IGB/NMT ^^

Don't have space right now but could make room


----------



## Climbintospace

I am looking for Coco, would like to pay in NMT. Let me know what you want for


----------



## Miele

Looking for Dom, Roald, Sherb, or Lily (in that order)


----------



## Sid

Looking for coco, Zell, or Roscoe


----------



## Amaya.Rose.Fae

Judy Giveaway on my insta @amaya.rose.acnh


----------



## Jake_8

Looking for my favorite old villager from NL Walt! If he’s moving please tell me I really want him in New Horizons!


----------



## necronoia

I've got a plot open today! Looking for Wolfgang or Apollo, need a cranky villager to round out my island lol.


----------



## qwyzxv7

Wheatunrye said:


> You still looking for Renee?


yes i am


----------



## jokk

looking for bones or sherb! can offer diana, nmt, or igb


----------



## LaniLillie

Hi I am looking for oranges and pears tree fruits does anyone have to give me some please and thank you


----------



## analytic

carmen the peppy bunny will be in boxes tomorrow! lmk if anyone wants her :^)


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Kevin the pig, Jeremiah the frog, Judy the bear cub, and/or Dom the sheep! Also looking for any jock frog villager!


----------



## litteken39

Looking for: 

*Coco, Bones, Lucky, Mitzi, Peaches!* I have an open plot now. Can offer star fragments, some NMTs (used a lot of miles looking for dreamies lol), and bells!


----------



## AtomicNyx

Update: Looking for Bianca or Erik. I have a some NMTs and in game bells to offer.

I will be using TT to get a plot for them ^.^


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Sprocket will be in boxes TOMORROW. I'm on 8am PST tomorrow, which is when he'll be sold/voided. mainly looking for NMT(10 will work) but might spring for bells. PM me for details


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for ruby! shes the last villager i need for my island! i can offer nmt, and bells ^^


----------



## Dim

Still looking for Purrl and Camofrog


----------



## KMac

Hi all, my fiancé is looking for ketchup. She can pay in NMTs, let me know! Thanks


----------



## cloudmask

looking for lobo!


----------



## min526

Looking for Dobie, Audie, Kabuki and Lucky! Willing to trade Merengue for any of them! Can have her in boxes ready to go! PM please!


----------



## EmptySketchBook

Hi all! Does anyone happen to have Raymond for trade? Got plenty of nook milked tickets I can part with for him


----------



## thebestCarrie

LF: Dom. That's all I want. I can offer 3.5 million bells and up to 20 NMTs.


----------



## raincoat.kitten

Anyone have PomPom?  I can offer nook mile tickets or Rosie!


----------



## sparkle_princess

Found him, thanks!


----------



## hanakuromori

Looking for an original Bonbon, Ketchup or Tangy! Found!


----------



## solecito

Maple is in boxes if anyone wants her in the next hour! Selling for 25 NMT!

edit: sold!









						Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com


----------



## MayorKawaii

LF audie can pay in game bells or nmts


----------



## Ezael

Looking for Genji! I don't have a lot, but I'm willing to offer 1mil bells and 10 NMT in return!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Just blew 100 nmt trying to find Merry on islands so here I am. Have nmt, igb, gold, whatever you need


----------



## escapetobabylon

I have Cookie in boxes


----------



## SliceAndDice

I am still looking for Wade and Murphy. Willing to trade Zucker and Wolfgang, or can offer bells, nmt, tbt.


----------



## Manon_Despoina

raincoat.kitten said:


> Anyone have PomPom?  I can offer nook mile tickets or Rosie!



I have Pompom! I am waiting on some Amiibos before I will be able to move her out (the chance she asks to move before that is slim, but can still happen). Point is: I don't know how long it will take (possible slower delivery due to covid-19 and stuff), but you can have her once she goes  I like her and want her to go to a good home ^^ I would love some NMTs, but don't want you to pay much. We can talk about it in due time.. I can keep you updated if you want?


----------



## Sophie23

Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


----------



## Kiery512

I have free plot available, looking for Ankha or Puck. Message me if you have them available please! I'm willing to pay for them too. (NMT or Bells)


----------



## AtomicNyx

Still looking for: Bianca or Erik or Reneigh!  I would love to give them a forever home on my island! ♡ 
I can offer a combination of in game Bells and NMTs. [I will need to TT for a free plot] please message me directly and ill get back to you as soon as I wake, thank you!! ^.^


----------



## Sophie23

Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


----------



## Dando

Still looking for my boy Frobert

EDIT: Nvm, someone wonderful got him for me


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I have Sprocket in boxes. He'll be voided in a few hours. looking for around 10 NMT


----------



## CafeBrewster

Anyone got Ellie?


----------



## Sophie23

Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


----------



## Dando

MayorSophie23 said:


> Still Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


I'm sorry, I don't have one of those

But it's kinda a thing that you shouldn't ask more than every 4 hours (see first page)

I real,y hope you get your dreamies though! I just got Frobert


----------



## Sophie23

Dando said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have one of those
> 
> But it's kinda a thing that you shouldn't ask more than every 4 hours (see first page)
> 
> I real,y hope you get your dreamies though! I just got Frobert



oh okay sorry I didn’t know


----------



## Gracelia

Still looking for Teddy~ will have to get a plot ready : )


----------



## pinkcosmo101

RN I'm looking for Ricky, and im collectiing NMT ,so I'll try to pay(see signature for other dreamies)


----------



## Sid

Original Audie is about to go bye bye in about 30 minutes. I assume at 5am island time?

gone


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Sprocket being voided in 10 minutes. totally free. Pm me and I'll send Dodo

Edit: He's gone


----------



## Maiku

LF Audie, have plot open. Can pay NMT. Thank you

edit: found


----------



## poppypeach

raincoat.kitten said:


> Anyone have PomPom?  I can offer nook mile tickets or Rosie!


I would love to trade PomPom for Rosie if you're still looking!! She's one of my dreamies o:


----------



## raincoat.kitten

Manon_Despoina said:


> I have Pompom! I am waiting on some Amiibos before I will be able to move her out (the chance she asks to move before that is slim, but can still happen). Point is: I don't know how long it will take (possible slower delivery due to covid-19 and stuff), but you can have her once she goes  I like her and want her to go to a good home ^^ I would love some NMTs, but don't want you to pay much. We can talk about it in due time.. I can keep you updated if you want?



Sure!!  I don't mind waiting. I have a package stuck in Japan since the beginning of April TT^TT believe me, I understand the frustration!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

raincoat.kitten said:


> Sure!!  I don't mind waiting. I have a package stuck in Japan since the beginning of April TT^TT believe me, I understand the frustration!



Wow, that is a long time :') But great, I will message you when the Amiibos turn up so we can discuss when you can pick up Pompom  or you can make a trade with the person above if that is easier for you


----------



## Kkrissie

Kurisumaki said:


> Looking for Hamlet, I can offer bells!


Are you still looking? I have a hamlet in boxes!


----------



## Sophie23

Anyone have cookie? I need her


----------



## ACNH_walnut

I have cherry in boxes but I looked through this thread but I can’t find any one who wants her so if you want her dm me im looking for NMT [ edit : someone already took her ]


----------



## xtigerlilly

Still LF bunnie, kiki, and bob!  I can offer 10 NMT along with IGB and/or TBT! Thanks guys c:


----------



## arboriavillager

LF Molly, can pay in Tia + IGB or TBT


----------



## Kiery512

I have free plot available, looking for Ankha or Puck. Message me if you have them available please! I'm willing to pay for them too. (NMT or Bells)


----------



## Kkrissie

Looking for Deidre! Can pay in bells or NMT, depending on what I have at that time.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Looking for: Raymond and Dom.

Willing to pay in TBT, IGB, or NMT depending on what I have at the moment. Please directly message me.


----------



## Green17

I have open plot. Looking for Roald, Beau or Julia. Can offer 50 NMT.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for a wolf villager any of them will do.


----------



## Sophie23

Still looking for cookie

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Still looking for Lolly

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Still looking for Judy

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Still looking for Daisy

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Still looking for Tia

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Still looking for Maple

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Still looking for Tutu

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

Still looking for Lucy


----------



## Capumb

Looking for *Kitt*, if anyone has him! (mayyy consider other Kangaroo characters but looking specifically for Kitt).


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I don't know if anyone is looking for her but I'll put it here anyway. But if anyone is looking for Agnes just PM me


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Ellie. Can trade Maple, Molly or Poppy!!


----------



## Danirratic

Looking for Judy, Poncho, Lolly, Poppy or Rosie


----------



## YunaApple

Looking for Muffy


----------



## quietfox

Looking for Ken and Rolf <3 These two were best buds when I played ACNL and I'm hoping to reunite them on my island. I'm also open to taking "ugly" villagers that people want gone. I only have 5 villagers as I just started the game last thursday.


----------



## Darcy94x

YunaApple said:


> Looking for Muffy


I have muffy!


----------



## Voderette

Hi! I have an open plot today and I’m looking for either, Ankha, Lucky, Walt, Raddle, Kyle, or Bianca. I can pay in NMT or IGB just name your price
plot filled!


----------



## conrad

LF Pietro. I can pay in bells or star fragments or whatever else!!


----------



## fleaster

Looking for Genji, Ketchup, or Tangy. Have NMT, at most 10mil IGB, and a nice catalog of items. Have plot open today!


----------



## Sid

Anyone have Zell or Roscoe ?


----------



## CafeBrewster

Anyone want Reneigh? Looking for NMT, Melba, Daisy, Ruby, Sherb, Merry, Eric or Ellie


----------



## Ploom

Ploom said:


> stiiiiillllllll looking for an *all *_*original Kabuki.* _
> I can pay for him in any currency you'd like (IGB, NMT, TBT) or trade items like hybrids, star fragments, gold nuggets, etc.
> and I can't stress enough how I'm *only interested in an all original Kabuki*
> i.e one that has not been gifted any clothes/furniture/changed catchphrase/etc.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Still this


----------



## lulu9956

Will be looking for Pietro, Pierce, or Hopper in the next day or two! If anyone has them available I would love to take one of them of your hands!


----------



## N a t

Nvm!


----------



## Nikki122

Giving away Merengue!!  PM me if you have a plot open ASAP


----------



## Kasosuki

Nikki122 said:


> Giving away Merengue!!  PM me if you have a plot open ASAP


Hey I do!


----------



## Nikki122

Kasosuki said:


> Hey I do!



Perfect!  So happy someone can take her!  I'll PM you the dodo code!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I’m looking for an original Penelope (no gifted clothes/furniture) or someone with her amiibo. I have an empty plot ready for her and can offer 30 NMTs in exchange!

edit: found her!


----------



## Chanaya

Giving away Merengue too! Message me if you have a plot open


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for ruby or cole! i can offer in game bells, and nmt!


----------



## morifarty

Hey guys, I'm searching for:
Shep
Beau
Carmen
Chief
Teddy
Soleil

PM me if you have any of these cuties in boxes!


----------



## Kiery512

I have free plot available, still looking for Ankha or Puck. Message me if you have them available please! I'm willing to pay for them too. (NMT or Bells)

Also looking for Peanut for my girlfriend.


----------



## Krits

LF Sprinkle (original), FT IGB, NMT, have an open plot, help me finish up my dreamies !


----------



## JessieLove3400

Xdee said:


> LF Gala or Joey! Willing to pay in IGB


I have Gala in boxes today!


----------



## Wolfie

Currently looking for Stitches~ If you have him let me know and we can discuss prices 

Edit: got him


----------



## 0ni

Looking for original Flora - can offer 20 NMTs + Nova light DIY + star pochette DIY


----------



## Crose

Currently looking for Ribbot to finish off my island.


----------



## Savvypanda

CyberAli3n said:


> *I am looking for Merengue, Bluebear, Diana, Aurora or any other cute villagers. Willing to pay in whatever currency*


I have Aurora in boxes if still interested. I would prefer 20/25 NMT. Let me know!


----------



## Xdee

hii everyone! I am still looking for Gala the pig if anyone have her in boxes today


----------



## Savvypanda

xsofiixx said:


> Doc is moving out and I am searching for a penguin to move in!
> I have sprinkle and cube, any other penguin welcome!


----------



## Leo_ANNH

Hey guys I am looking for Raymond to join my Island. I have 1 million bells and 150 NMT to offer. Or negotiations are fine too. Just really want Raymond. Thanks


----------



## King Boo

Looking for the red octopus octavian. Dont have nook mile tickets but can offer bells


----------



## Kasosuki

YunaApple said:


> Looking for Muffy


Still looking for her ?


----------



## Chocobearr

LF: Lily 

FT: NMT

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

LF: lily in boxes

Please pm me if you have her!


----------



## Kasosuki

I desperately need Muffy gone looking for like 35-40 NMT for her !


----------



## budgetzendaya

I'm looking for Maddie rn!


----------



## pikayoshix3

Looking for Merry, preferably with no furniture gifts given. Can pay in NMT, bells, or items on your wish list (if I have them). I have a plot open for her <3


----------



## veh77

Apple moving out, am looking for Sherb or Dom, paying in NMT / gold roses / IGB


----------



## Capumb

Just bumping this up. ^^



Capumb said:


> Looking for *Kitt*, if anyone has him! (mayyy consider other Kangaroo characters but looking specifically for Kitt).


----------



## crepuscularrr

looking to give *nate* away soon! he’s not in boxes yet but anyone who’s interested can feel free to dm me, just looking to give him a good home 

also currently looking for shep or tex to be my smug villager!


----------



## YunaApple

Kasosuki said:


> Still looking for her ?


I got her already!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

if ANYONE has antonio, i will pay 130k for him, he is my ultimate dreamy

Edit: Antonio is being secured currently! I don’t need him anymore


----------



## Snowifer

I'm looking for sally, can pay igb, nmt, or tbt. Timing might be tricky since I need to first give a villager to a friend of mine.


----------



## Rich

Wolfie said:


> Currently looking for Stitches~ If you have him let me know and we can discuss prices


I got stitches in boxes


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Lookin for Ruby


----------



## Applesass

Looking for Rowan, Teddy, Wart Jr, Ozzie and Gonzo.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Looking for a raymond that isn't 1000 NMT or very expensive. I just want him because hes cute and reminds me of the guy from Polygon who counted Smash Bros's OSHA regulations


----------



## Potcha

Sherb is moving!


----------



## Swablu

Looking for Stitches (or Bones, but preferably Stitches!)

EDIT: found! tysm!


----------



## cloudmask

looking for lobo ❤


----------



## Sibero78

Hi everyone! I’m looking for Poppy !! Let me know if you can help me out  thank you


----------



## Baby_Yoda

I’ll pay 20 NMT for cherry


----------



## Emichi

Looking for original Blaire or Peanut !​


----------



## Kkrissie

LF: Audie, Rosie, Deirde, Diana, Erik, and Maple!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Still looking for Raymond for my son. Can trade Amiibo Card villagers and or tbt.


----------



## NearMiss

Looking for Kabuki at the top of my list! He is absolutely my favorite villager 
Prefer to pay with IGB as my NMT stock pile is kinda gone... but name a price and I’ll try and match it


----------



## analytic

LF: Dom, Genji, Lyman, Fang :•)


----------



## Krits

sold sorry


----------



## stargazer

Flurry in boxes!!!!!! Looking for Julian Diana or merry!!!!


----------



## MayorKawaii

Lf Soleil


----------



## stargazer

Need flurry gone!!! LF: Diana !!! Julian and merry!


----------



## Hay

*100% Original Cookie in Boxes!! She will be gone at 11:44pm PST!!! Link to the auction here: click!*​


----------



## Dando

ACNH_walnut said:


> I have cherry in boxes but I looked through this thread but I can’t find any one who wants her so if you want her dm me im looking for NMT


I would like her if she is still available?


----------



## Capumb

Just bumping this up. Ugh, I've only seen him once and wasn't able to invite then. D: ha



Capumb said:


> Looking for *Kitt*, if anyone has him! (mayyy consider other Kangaroo characters but looking specifically for Kitt).


----------



## Dando

LF a cat villager to stay permanently:
Kiki, Punchy or Ankha


----------



## Fang4Ever

looking for avery and hazel !


----------



## Doggowobble

still looking for ruby and Cole! i do want ruby more though, i can offer in game bells and nmt!


----------



## Sophie23

looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list is in my signature)


----------



## Kasosuki

I really need muffy out !!!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Dando said:


> I would like her if she is still available?


No sorry someone already took her


----------



## CafeBrewster

Anyone have Ellie? She’s the last villager I need


----------



## Darcy94x

CafeBrewster said:


> Anyone have Ellie? She’s the last villager I need❤


Hey I’ve seen you post a few times! Seen a thread this morning with someone who has Ellie’s amiibo https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/amiibo-cycling-welcome-amiibo.544281/ ~ hope this helps


----------



## DatBaguetteBoi

I’m looking for any of the following: Stiches, Bob, Apollo, Marshal, Marina, Tangy and Whitney (If you have Marshal I’ll give Raymond)


----------



## Darcy94x

DatBaguetteBoi said:


> I’m looking for any of the following: Stiches, Bob, Apollo, Marshal, Marina, Tangy and Whitney (If you have Marshal I’ll give Raymond)


I have Marshal!


----------



## DatBaguetteBoi

Darcy94x said:


> I have Marshal!


If I can get Raymond in boxes then sure!


----------



## Darcy94x

DatBaguetteBoi said:


> If I can get Raymond in boxes then sure!


LMK


----------



## animal_hunter

i have stitches in boxes


----------



## DatBaguetteBoi

animal_hunter said:


> i have stitches in boxes


I will buy him but I need to get a plot available.


----------



## animal_hunter

DatBaguetteBoi said:


> I will buy him but I need to get a plot available.


how long will that take? are you tt'ing?


----------



## DatBaguetteBoi

animal_hunter said:


> how long will that take? are you tt'ing?


Yeah I’m TT’ing


----------



## TheRevienne

Bit of a long shot, but I'm looking for Whitney, Blaire, Blanche, Diana, Vivian, Bam, Pierce or Rudy, Can offer bells, NMT (though I am going through mine quite quickly doing tours trying to find them) or my soul, which ever is preferable :'D Let me know if you can help out and thanks in advance


----------



## Dando

TheRevienne said:


> Bit of a long shot, but I'm looking for Whitney, Blaire, Blanche, Diana, Vivian, Bam, Pierce or Rudy, Can offer bells, NMT (though I am going through mine quite quickly doing tours trying to find them) or my soul, which ever is preferable :'D Let me know if you can help out and thanks in advance


Sorry i dont have those villagers. I would like to buy your soul though! I'm asking for a friend...uhm... Rodeo (the villager


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

Looking for Henry, Biskit, and Wolfgang


----------



## pokeruto1992

Plz help me


----------



## Dando

Bump, I really hope you get her, cause I love her


----------



## Florence + The Machine

NAsh88 said:


> I’m looking for an original Penelope (no gifted clothes/furniture) or someone with her amiibo. I have an empty plot ready for her and can offer 30 NMTs in exchange!


I still need Penelope!

edit: got her!


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for one of my dreamies (dreamies list in signature)


----------



## MadMaddie

I am still trying to achieve all my dreamies! I currently have 26 NMT total and am looking for Lolly and Lucy! I can try to get more NMT or give some TBT too!

(I am desperate!)


----------



## pyukyumi

i have marshal in boxes!


Lethalia said:


> Looking for Punchy or Marshal~
> Can offer NMT, just tell me how much you want~


hey i have marshal in boxes right now if youre still interested ^^


----------



## Dando

Good luck with Lucy! I love her too and she is quite hard to find


----------



## MadMaddie

Dando said:


> Good luck with Lucy! I love her too and she is quite hard to find


Quite near impossible


----------



## Sid

I haven't seen Roscoe on here either, I look every day. And I've spent 100 tickets looking for him

edit: found him!


----------



## Dando

covid said:


> I haven't seen Roscoe on here either, I look every day. And I've spent 100 tickets looking for him


You poor soul; some villagers are so unwanted

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



covid said:


> I haven't seen Roscoe on here either, I look every day. And I've spent 100 tickets looking for him


I havent been able to get Cole either


----------



## Sid

Dando said:


> You poor soul; some villagers are so unwanted
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020
> 
> 
> I havent been able to get Cole either



cole, Roscoe, and zell are the last three I need. I had Cole on my first island but lost him when I restarted. he's the only one I want back. When I get these three I can finally stop TTing.

EDIT: found them!


----------



## Dando

covid said:


> cole, Roscoe, and zell are the last three I need. I had Cole on my first island but lost him when I restarted. he's the only one I want back. When I get these three I can finally stop TTing.


I want to stop TTing too, but I just want certain villagers


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Stitches?

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



covid said:


> cole, Roscoe, and zell are the last three I need. I had Cole on my first island but lost him when I restarted. he's the only one I want back. When I get these three I can finally stop TTing.


If you can wait until either tomorrow or later, I have Cole


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Is anyone looking for Merengue. She's in boxes today and will have to be voided if no one takes her


----------



## Minene

looking for lucky


----------



## rachrayyyy

Looking for Flip, Eloise, Shep or Merry!


----------



## Darcy94x

Have Diana in boxes here


----------



## lxhmltn

Looking for sherb!!


----------



## rokeefe

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


I have Diana in boxes today!


----------



## Nickerous

covid said:


> cole, Roscoe, and zell are the last three I need. I had Cole on my first island but lost him when I restarted. he's the only one I want back. When I get these three I can finally stop TTing.


I have Zell in boxes right now


----------



## Sid

Nickerous said:


> I have Zell in boxes right now



id love him what are you looking for?

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Nickerous said:


> I have Zell in boxes right now



youre the man!


----------



## Athros

Kkrissie said:


> LF: Audie, Rosie, Deirde, Diana, Erik, and Maple!


I have Rosie in boxes right now


----------



## Peachmilk_

I’m looking for gabi rn! Lmk how much you’d want for her ^^


----------



## Peachmilk_

Edit: found!


----------



## Nickerous

Looking for an original Raymond.


----------



## Shaytana

Looking for Muffy or Drago.


----------



## manglegrove

Fang4Ever said:


> looking for avery and hazel !


I have Hazel moving, I can TT so that she's in boxes today if you have an open plot!

EDIT: only just saw that you already have her  hope u find avery!


----------



## Doggowobble

looking for ruby or cole! i can offer in game bells and nmt!


----------



## -Zora-

MadMaddie said:


> Quite near impossible


I can get lucy for you. I have her amiibo and I'd be looking for nmt

(Please pm me if you see this because I may forgot to check back here)


----------



## Yuppu

Dando said:


> LF a cat villager to stay permanently:
> Kiki, Punchy or Ankha


Hey, I have Ankha in boxes right now!


----------



## Blockjames85

JessieLove3400 said:


> I have Gala in boxes today!


Is she gone? I’d love her


----------



## analytic

LF Purrl, Diana, Dobie, Dom, or Genji :•) i have 18 NMT and plenty of IGB!


----------



## xthedarbsterx

Looking for: Eloise or Mint!


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Anchovy!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Looking for lucky I could give bones or some IGB but I’m quite low on NMT

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Swablu said:


> Looking for Stitches (or Bones, but preferably Stitches!)


I have bones what are you offering I’m looking for NMT or lucky


----------



## HollySeeker

budgetzendaya said:


> I'm looking for Maddie rn!



Maddie asked me to leave today so she will be in boxes tomorrow. 
I have given her clothes though


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

Kyle or Shep <3


----------



## misstayleigh

I'm looking for Rudy and Kiki!  I can offer TBT and my eternal gratitude <3
Edit: If you have either & are interested in TBT, please DM me or reply here!! I restarted my island so I wish I had more IGB or NMT to offer :,(


----------



## rachrayyyy

I’ve been searching for the lil monkey boy for ages


----------



## AdvLAMP

Looking for Hopper! Offering bells or NMTs 

Edit: Already found him now!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Darcy94x said:


> Hey I’ve seen you post a few times! Seen a thread this morning with someone who has Ellie’s amiibo https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/amiibo-cycling-welcome-amiibo.544281/ ~ hope this helps


Thank you so much! I have her now because of you

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

Marshal in boxes!! Has to be available now with a plot open Just looking to give him a good home!!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Nevermind I've got the villager I want


----------



## Knviess

or





Shaytana said:


> Looking for Muffy or Drago.


I have drago in boxes.

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

LF Rowf or Rowan the tigers


----------



## ACNH_walnut

litteken39 said:


> Looking for:
> 
> *Coco, Bones, Lucky, Mitzi, Peaches!* I have an open plot now. Can offer star fragments, some NMTs (used a lot of miles looking for dreamies lol), and bells!


I have bones in looking for NMT or lucky

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



pinkcosmo101 said:


> RN I'm looking for Ricky, and im collectiing NMT ,so I'll try to pay(see signature for other dreamies)


Hi I have bones looking for NMT or lucky


----------



## Choleen

Willing to pay NMT or bells


----------



## JodieCrosser

I have Julian in boxes!!!


----------



## Knviess

.


----------



## JodieCrosser

Knviess said:


> .


He’ll be in boxes tomorrow, I’m looking for a trade!


----------



## Choleen

Looking for DOM or RAYMOND
Willing to pay Bells or Gold nuggets or NMT


----------



## JodieCrosser

Looking to trade Julian for other characters or bells. He’ll be in boxes tomorrow!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

looking for lucky!!


----------



## Caitlin00091

LF: Marshal
can only offer bells though


----------



## Atlas_42

covid said:


> I haven't seen Roscoe on here either, I look every day. And I've spent 100 tickets looking for him


I have him in boxes rn if you still need him.


----------



## JodieCrosser

Caitlin00091 said:


> LF: Marshal
> can only offer bells though


For Julian?


----------



## Sid

Atlas_42 said:


> I have him in boxes rn if you still need him.



sorry I got him today. Was just about to go edit all my posts


----------



## Atlas_42

okie! no worries


----------



## easybake

LF: Papi, Coco, Vivian, Wolfgang


----------



## Blueskyy

If anyone wants original Sherb I have him. Looking for tbt or NMT


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I'm still trying to find an original Penelope or someone who has her amiibo! I haven't been able to play for like 2 days now because I have an empty plot ready for her. I will pay generously in NMT!

edit: found her!


----------



## Caitlin00091

JodieCrosser said:


> For Julian?


What?


----------



## Doggowobble

Knviess said:


> or
> I have drago in boxes.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020
> 
> LF Rowf or Rowan the tigers


i have rowan in boxes now! i did give him two shirts but you can reset that by talking to isabelle (i think) you can have him for free ^^
i also did give him a tea set


----------



## Emichi

Anyone looking for Merengue or Skye? I gotta cycle them out​


----------



## shinobirain

I'm looking for Raymond! I know he's usually pretty crazy priced but I've definitely seen him for far more reasonable prices here compared to anywhere else...

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## buuunii

Looking for muffy


----------



## allison_zeller

Looking for any elephant villager. 

Can pay in Bells, Star Fragments, Gold Nuggets...


----------



## Strela

I am looking for Dom  Can offer NMT, bells, cataloging of different furniture sets, other villagers let me know what you are looking for .


----------



## -Zora-

NAsh88 said:


> I'm still trying to find an original Penelope or someone who has her amiibo! I haven't been able to play for like 2 days now because I have an empty plot ready for her. I will pay generously in NMT!


I have Penelopes amiibo. Dm me if you see this though because I always forget to check back on threads


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I have Julian in boxes. LF 30 NMT

Edit: Voided!


----------



## veh77

Rich said:


> I got stitches in boxes


also looking for stitches 


AndyP08 said:


> Looking for any of these choices:  Maddie, Julia, Sprocket, June, Raddle.
> 
> I prefer original thanks!


if you are still looking for June, I have her in boxes now


----------



## Cadbberry

Skeeve. said:


> Hey beautiful people! I'm looking for sprocket, beardo, ketchup and katt


I have beardo in boxes today if you are interested!


----------



## xtigerlilly

Looking for Bob! I can offer 15 NMT, TBT, and IGB<3 or anything else you might want


----------



## Saah

I'll be looking for Judy (I know, I know, who isn't?) in two days, Thursday. It can be earlier if you need me to. I can offer NMT, IGB, BTB (I only have 800 but can trade for more), items, DIYs, hybrids, honestly just tell me your currency of choice and I'll do my best to pay!


----------



## Athariel

Searching for Chrissy! Please let me know if you have my darling girl


----------



## Ezael

Currently still looking for Genji! Also looking for Dobie!


----------



## Jenny_ysy

Looking for Fang!


----------



## loliwinston

Looking for Dobie! The cranky wolf


----------



## veh77

searching for Dom, can pay NMT or IGB or any furnitures / materials


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Planning on getting Broffina into boxes tomorrow, check out my giveaway for her!

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020





__





						Giveaway - Broffina
					

Planning on getting her into boxes tomorrow. totally free. pickup is 8-9am PST. if you are a no-show, she'll be voided instantly. first come first serve.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rachels321

staticistic1114 said:


> still LF octavian and agent s
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020
> 
> also pietro but dont have a plot for him yet


Hi I have agent S in boxes rn


----------



## Doggowobble

still looking for ruby and cole! i have a plot open now! i can offer nmt, or in game bells! 
(does someone know a amiibo cycling thread that either has rubys or coles amiibos?)


----------



## Rachels321

I have agent s in boxes if anyone wants her I’ll take nmt or bells


----------



## Chibiusa

Looking for Dobie/Bunnie. Can offer NMT/TBT.


----------



## King Boo

Looking for octavian to give my girlfriend. Will pay bells and nook mile tickets


----------



## hanakuromori

Looking for Coco! Preferably as a trade for Dom  Found!


----------



## Capumb

Still looking for Kitt as of now if anyone has him.



Capumb said:


> Looking for *Kitt*, if anyone has him! (mayyy consider other Kangaroo characters but looking specifically for Kitt).


----------



## solecito

Looking for Ruby! Will have an open plot within the next hour.


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## smolnoodle

Looking for Raymond, please message me, I dont have crazy amounts of NMT but I can trade him for any amiibo villager and NMT!


----------



## SlainSigny

Hey ya'll!! As my signature says, I'm looking for Kabuki or Tia. Eventually I want both, but I only have one plot open at the moment.

Fair warning, I'm a little low on NMT right now so that isn't really something I can offer


----------



## Ploom

Spoiler: finally found him so happy






Ploom said:


> stiiiiillllllll looking for an *all *_*original Kabuki.* _
> I can pay for him in any currency you'd like (IGB, NMT, TBT) or trade items like diy's, celeste recipes, star fragments, gold nuggets, etc.
> and I can't stress enough how I'm *only interested in an all original Kabuki*
> i.e one that has not been gifted any clothes/furniture/changed catchphrase/etc.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


still this, just island hopping for him so I'll probably have a spot available indefinitely unless I come across him myself


----------



## yedi001

Looking for Boris, the cranky desert pig.


----------



## shinobirain

I'm looking for Raymond! I know he's usually pretty crazy priced but I've definitely seen him for far more reasonable prices here compared to anywhere else...

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## lila

Looking for Shep, can pay in NMT or bells!


----------



## yeolgi

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to be asking about a villager's price, but if I was looking for Dom does anyone know what a reasonable price for him would be in nmts?


----------



## smolnoodle

DatBaguetteBoi said:


> I’m looking for any of the following: Stiches, Bob, Apollo, Marshal, Marina, Tangy and Whitney (If you have Marshal I’ll give Raymond)


Are you still looking for Marshal?


----------



## veh77

Dom plsss come to meee


----------



## Dando

Looking for Kiki and Cherry!


----------



## Nikki122

Considering selling Butch, check my thread!


----------



## Sweetley

Found!


----------



## dormir

edit: nvm


----------



## Kiery512

Looking for Puck


----------



## RedSawn

Scrapper said:


> Still looking for Anchovy and also now for Willow!


Want Willow still? She's in boxes right now for the next 14 hours at least


----------



## Sweetley

RedSawn said:


> Want Willow still? She's in boxes right now for the next 14 hours at least


Sent you a PM!


----------



## Kasosuki

AndyP08 said:


> If anyone wants original Sherb I have him. Looking for tbt or NMT


How much are you looking for NMT wise ?


----------



## Sesshy

Looking for Bruce, Cherry and Merry.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking for Tasha




__





						Auction - Tasha in boxes [SOLD]
					

Tasha is leaving, she is original apart from her exterior, which will reset to her normal one when you pick her up, looking for igb and nmt! Leave offers (auction will end in 1 hour)



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Marshal


----------



## Ezael

If anyone's still looking for Kabuki, DM me!


----------



## N a t

Doggowobble said:


> still looking for ruby and cole! i have a plot open now! i can offer nmt, or in game bells!
> (does someone know a amiibo cycling thread that either has rubys or coles amiibos?)







__





						Selling - Tickles' *NEW* Amiibo Villagers | STATUS: CLOSED ~ TAKING REQUESTS
					

Current Trades: (Not completing in order, just when ppl are online)  OfficialTrader/Deirdre : Pending Dando/Filbert : Pending



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




This person has a cycling sort of shop with Cole's Amiibo! I adopted Cole from them already and the service is great! They are currently not online but you can probably still request Cole for later!


----------



## lila

Still looking for my boy Shep, I can pay a good amount of NMTs!

Edit: Have now got him!


----------



## hopefulbastard

Looking for Nan, Molly, Blanche and/or Blaire. Can pay IGB or NMT.


----------



## Blueskyy

Kasosuki said:


> How much are you looking for NMT wise ?


He is gone. Sorry!


----------



## Kiery512

Still looking for Puck.


----------



## UhhDemi

Looking for Stitches as a gift for my boyfriend! Will pay in NMT! send me your offers!!


----------



## Phya

looking for fang and molly! Can offer NMT!!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Looking for Samson and Papi I can give bones and maybe Melba


----------



## daffodilcrossing

Phya said:


> looking for fang and molly! Can offer NMT!!


I have Fang


----------



## ACNH_walnut

ACNH_walnut said:


> Looking for Samson and Papi I can give bones and maybe Melba


Oh and some IGB


----------



## daffodilcrossing

Jenny_ysy said:


> Looking for Fang!


I have Fang


----------



## Lise

Ameer said:


> Looking for Raymond! (also, thanks for making this section Jeremy, feel like I'm making BT history haha)





easybake said:


> LF: Papi, Coco, Vivian, Wolfgang


Hi! I have coco in boxes right now!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



hanakuromori said:


> Looking for Coco! Preferably as a trade for Dom


Hi i have coco for sale!


----------



## MonkParty

Blueblossom11 said:


> Any of these villagers will work for me! If you you give me one, I will pay you with up to 1,000,000 IGB. Thank you so much! (I’m going to be honest with you I don’t have that much YET but I will pay when I get the chance. I also do not currently have an open spot yet... but that’s okay. I guess I’ll just wait) Thank you! (I can also pay up to 20 NMT
> 
> Bangle (tiger)
> Mitzi (Cat)
> Beau (Deer)
> Bianca (Tiger)
> Sherb (Goat)
> Fang (Wolf)
> Tasha (Squirrel)
> Whitney (Wolf)
> 
> I will private chat you my Dodo code when your ready. Will trade on my island.


Are you still looking for Bangle? I have her in boxes today. She's not completely original, as I've given her some things, but she's free to who ever doesn't mind.


----------



## wenymi

Looking for punchy!!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Anyone looking for bones ?


----------



## Banzai76

I have been desperately seeking Flora for a month now and I still need that flamingo on my island no matter the cost. If anybody is offering please message me!


----------



## poppypeach

Looking for Chester, Dom, and Butch!!


----------



## sarrybearx

looking for Goldie ! please o_o


----------



## Bluesaphiria

sarrybearx said:


> looking for Goldie ! please o_o


Hey! I have Goldie available in my cycling town as an amiibo! Link is in my signature!


----------



## Strela

Looking for Dom and Reneigh


----------



## Tytowolf

Hi there! I am new to ACNH and have one free spot in my town and so excited!! 

I am currently looking for:
-Tad
-Goldie
-Kiki
-Bea
or
-Molly

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Looking for Friga or Aurora! Can pay NMT


----------



## mayorgeorgia

LF: Coco, Dobie & Ruby

Can pay in bells or low NMT (Not sure how people are getting hundreds of NMTs ). If you have wishlist items I can also try and help with those 

Please let me know if you have anyone available


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Swablu said:


> Looking for Stitches (or Bones, but preferably Stitches!)


I have bones in boxes I’m looking for NMT

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



OfficialTrader said:


> _Looking for: Vivian, Raymond, Kiki, Fauna, Diana, Deirdre, Bones, and Bob.
> 
> for trade: Winnie, Leopold, Mitzi, Billy, Croque, and Cranston.
> 
> *I can pay in NMT, TBT, or IGB. I will give really high offers for NMT or IGB so please contact me. I can also trade for fishing bait, star fragments, gold, and any hybrid in the game.*_


I have bones in boxes looking for NMT


----------



## -Zora-

Phya said:


> looking for fang and molly! Can offer NMT!!


I can get molly for you. I'm looking for a good offer in nmt but pm me if you see this and are still looking for her. I forget to check here


----------



## toenuki

LF Audie!


----------



## deleted

I have Pashmina in boxes if anyone is interested. I’d like some IGB but it’s more important that she goes to a good home.


----------



## AliceGuy1

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Looking for Skye or vivian please!


I have skye in boxes


----------



## milktae

MadMaddie said:


> I am still trying to achieve all my dreamies! I currently have 26 NMT total and am looking for Lolly and Lucy! I can try to get more NMT or give some TBT too!
> 
> (I am desperate!)


I‘ll have Lucy in boxes by tomorrow if your still looking for her


----------



## myumon

LF: poppy !
FT: nmts, bells, flowers

i will have a free plot tomorrow and am wanting poppy to fill it...

im willing to give a mix of 25 nmt + 500,000 in game bells. i also have 6 blue roses, 4 gold roses, 3 purple or pink mums, and 3 blue windflowers i can give if wanted.


----------



## VelveteenCat

I have Shep in boxes. He is free, in case someone wants him!


----------



## toenuki

Just realized I never put down my offers

LF AUDIE! Can offer IGB, maybe NMT!


----------



## Feraligator

I have someone moving out tomorrow, so I'm looking for Del, Bea, or Daisy, (preferably Del). Please PM me if you happen to have one of these moving out for tomorrow!


----------



## Caitlin00091

I’m still looking for Marshal! I can pay bells and some NMT


----------



## Jyg

I have Sheldon in boxes today just in case anyone wants a jock squirrel


----------



## -Zora-

myumon said:


> LF: poppy !
> FT: nmts, bells, flowers
> 
> i will have a free plot tomorrow and am wanting poppy to fill it...
> 
> im willing to give a mix of 25 nmt + 500,000 in game bells. i also have 6 blue roses, 4 gold roses, 3 purple or pink mums, and 3 blue windflowers i can give if wanted.


I can get poppy to you tomorrow for 25 nmt


----------



## MayorKawaii

LF Judy, dom & merry, can pay in nmts


----------



## lulu9956

Will be searching for Pierce or Hopper today and tomorrow! If anyone has them in boxes I would LOVE to adopt them from you!


----------



## toenuki

LF JUDY! will pay igb!


----------



## Cutesy

Chibiusa said:


> Looking for Dobie/Bunnie. Can offer NMT/TBT.


I have Bunnie in boxes atm if you are still looking ^^. She is not original though.


----------



## milktae

I’ll have Lucy in boxes by tomorrow of anyone would like her I’ll accept nmt or bells


----------



## impishly

LF bob!! got 100 nmt if you'd like to trade!


----------



## misstayleigh

still looking for Rudy and Kiki  can offer TBT!


----------



## Cailey

looking for baby raymond desperately.
can offer 120nmt, 2 gold ore stacks, 500k igb.


----------



## deleted

LF Tasha, Curlos, Willow, or Rooney!


----------



## itsrowan

I'm currently looking for Tiffany! 

I'm really short on IGB and NMT at the moment, but give me some time and I might be able to offer both (and flowers)!


----------



## Chibiusa

lissiecat said:


> I have Bunnie in boxes atm if you are still looking ^^. She is not original though.


Ah I really want her original, but thank you so much for offering!


----------



## Doggowobble

N a t said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling - Tickles' *NEW* Amiibo Villagers | STATUS: CLOSED ~ TAKING REQUESTS
> 
> 
> Current Trades: (Not completing in order, just when ppl are online)  OfficialTrader/Deirdre : Pending Dando/Filbert : Pending
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This person has a cycling sort of shop with Cole's Amiibo! I adopted Cole from them already and the service is great! They are currently not online but you can probably still request Cole for later!


tysm! ill try to get cole when i get enough tbt!


----------



## plastic_martyr

Does anyone have her? I have been trying on nookazon for hours and no one ever accepts


----------



## Hay

wenymi said:


> Looking for punchy!!



*Currently have Punchy the lazy cat in boxes!! Ends at 2:13PM PST Link to auction here: Click me!*


----------



## Applesass

I have her amiibo if you're still interested


----------



## clownpapa

im looking for ankha, sherb or muffy! will have an empty plot today :') i have 10nmt and a good handful of bells i think? I could offer art in exchange tho.


----------



## -Beano-

Hello! Im looking for flurry or any cute villager i will give 30,000 or more bells! I will give you a dodo code!^^


----------



## LilD

LF Bud!!! All original! 

Offering NMT


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Looking for Stitches or Merengue, will pay 1.5mil bells for either.


----------



## clownpapa

Btw, Drago is in boxes, anybody want him? I just want some nmt but i gotta move him out rn


----------



## Potcha

Beau is in boxes

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Mr.Fox420 said:


> Looking for Stitches or Merengue, will pay 1.5mil bells for either.



I have Merengue but she isnt in boxes yet


----------



## Sheepette

Octavian is in boxes. Mostly original, just wears a stupid muscle shirt at times. (It'll cycle out by giving him other clothes.)


----------



## deleted

I have Pashmina in boxes!

LF Curlos, Rooney, Tasha, or Willow


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Genji! Can offer 50 nmt


----------



## N a t

Interested in Hazel if anyone happens to have her... would prefer today since I work tomorrow. Can offer a few NMT, IGB, or TBT 

Also, please have her as original as possible!


----------



## Emichi

Trying to cycle Skye and Merengue out if anybody is looking for them! Peaches is currently in boxes​


----------



## TinyCreations

Still searching for Tasha and now Coco for my husband.


----------



## Nikki122

Sherb auction, check my thread!


----------



## Swablu

Looking for Bones and Tasha!


----------



## morifarty

morifarty said:


> Hey guys, I'm searching for:
> Shep
> Beau
> Carmen
> Chief
> Teddy
> Soleil
> 
> PM me if you have any of these cuties in boxes!



Hey y'all, I am now just looking for SHEP and SOLEIL!! I have tbt, nmt, and Marshal to offer <3


----------



## bikh23

I have Pango in boxes, giving her away for free.


----------



## escapetobabylon

I have Muffy, looking for 30-40 NMT


----------



## Kitcatsandy

I'm looking for punchy, tom, lolly and rudy since i will have an open plot tomorrow! Just let me know what you'd be looking for in return thank you!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Chrissy or Francine, or Judy. willing to pay in... Sharks?(not a joke. I have 2 hammerheads, 1 great white, and a whale shark)


----------



## 5cm/s

hi! i’m looking for deirdre, vivian, or blaire! preferably original, but i’m happy as long as any gifted items aren’t ugly / suit them haha!

would really appreciate a message if one of these cuties is leaving your island! thanks sm!! <3 c:


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I have sprinkles in boxes if anyone would like her!! Shes free to a good home


----------



## clownpapa

katt is in boxes and ready to go, im looking for any offers, just gotta get her out asap


----------



## Tropicalismo

I'm also willing to pay 4 MILLION bells and 8 Nook Miles Tickets for Elvis but only if his house, catchphrase, and outfit are completely original.


----------



## raynkirstein

Looking for Diana, Lily, Francine, or Chrissy!


----------



## Pixieblood

I’m looking for Goldie, ☺


----------



## xkittyy

I have Lily in boxes  She’s original except for a Baji Jeogori I gave her


----------



## BamGod

electricswing said:


> I have Gigi in boxes!
> LF: Diana, Judy, Flurry, and Beau!!
> I can pay with NMT & IGB plus extras!


I have flurry!! How many NMT?

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

I 


-Beano- said:


> Hello! Im looking for flurry or any cute villager i will give 30,000 or more bells! I will give you a dodo code!^^


I have flurry, will sell for 10 NMT


----------



## JacquesZeBird

DELETED


----------



## deleted

LF Curlos the smug sheep! Will pay IGB or TBT. I don’t have a whole lot of NMT but I can try to get some if that’s what you want for him.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Looking for Raymond for my son. Paying tbt bells. Message me and we can work out a deal hopefully. Raymond isnt one of my dream villagers but a request from my son for when he moves in.


----------



## solecito

looking for sherb/ruby!


----------



## habuisle

I have Bluebear if you're still looking before she goes to bed. All original.


----------



## sleepydreepy

My sister is looking for her two remaining dreamies- *Dobie and Pudge*. Please dm me if you have them! Willing to pay in NMT or tbt


----------



## xsopants

I have hopkins amiibo so i could move him in and out


----------



## toenuki

it's back? LF AUDIE! i mostly have igb


----------



## toenuki

i didnt know the lf thread was getting killed-

I have an offer lined up but in case, I'm looking for Audie!


----------



## raynkirstein

Posting once more before I log off for the night!
Looking for Diana, Lily, Francine, or Chrissy!
I can offer NMT or IGB


----------



## toenuki

brycwh said:


> Looking for Coco and Ketchup!!


i have coco! you can reserve her if you havent found


----------



## Punkyy

Still looking for Beau, Kabuki, and Lucky


----------



## Ezael

If you're looking for Kabuki or Julian, send me a DM!


----------



## Blueskyy

AndyP08 said:


> Looking for any of these choices:  Maddie, Julia, Sprocket, June, Raddle.
> 
> I prefer original thanks!



I am no longer looking for any of these. I adopted Julia a few nights ago and found June on a mystery island tonight. Happy with who I have!


----------



## Potcha

Merengue is in boxes. Not looking for much


----------



## JodieCrosser

Potcha said:


> Merengue is in boxes. Not looking for much
> [/QUOTE
> What would you trade for?




	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Sheepette said:


> Octavian is in boxes. Mostly original, just wears a stupid muscle shirt at times. (It'll cycle out by giving him other clothes.)


What do you you want for him


----------



## Skeeve.

Cadbberry said:


> I have beardo in boxes today if you are interested!


Hey! Thank you but I'm not ready for anyone I'd have to TT a guy out


----------



## nenka

I’m looking for the uchi of my dreams: Hazel, Frita or Katt! I’ll have an open plot tomorrow.


----------



## birdsquad

Shuffling my villagers around again, offering NMT, IGB, hybrids, deirdre, or I can send you my catalog and you can choose furniture items etc from there. 

Looking for any of the following:

Benjamin the lazy dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Celia the normal eagle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pierce the jock eagle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amelia the snooty eagle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alfonso the lazy alligator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sly the jock alligator  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bam the jock deer


----------



## Cheburashka

I am looking for Ankha and Molly, preferably with their original houses but don't mind clothes/ catchphrases. Offering NMTs and/ or bells.


----------



## Sibero78

LF Poppy! Can offer NMT


----------



## Potcha

JodieCrosser said:


> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> 
> What do you you want for him




For Merengue? I can take 15 NMT minimuM


----------



## Feraligator

Still looking for Del! Or Daisy/Bea!


----------



## Doggowobble

only looking for ruby now!


----------



## Kasosuki

I’m looking for Stitches or Lolly !!


----------



## Mercedes

LF AVERY


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Marshal!


----------



## PennyLaquiche

LF Megan


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Hi I'm looking for any type of cat villager or Molly. I can offer igb or tbt. I don't have much nmt on me right now  PM if you have Molly or a cat villager you have available


----------



## renzrup

Hi! I’m looking for *Bunnie*. Must be 100% original (never been gifted any clothes or furniture). Just wanted my villagers to have their default clothes and furniture. Offering NMTs


----------



## Zane32

psolus said:


> Update: am looking for vesta, tangy, and ruby!!!!! Will offer nmt and lots of bells! (And potentially items you may want)


Still looking for vesta?


----------



## psolus

Zane32 said:


> Still looking for vesta?


I found her but ty!


----------



## Cenna

Looking for (Original) Katt


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for: Bam, Francine or Chrissy, Skye, Bianca, Portia, Cookie, and Goldie.
Willing to pay in bells and Sharks. no joke, for the less valuable ones I'll pay a Hammerhead, but for the more valuable ones I'll pay up to 3 sharks
2 hammerhead
1 great white
1 whale shark
are the sharks I have spares of


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Tangy or Roald for one of my friends  please PM me if you have any of these


----------



## Heroacademia

I’m looking for maple and I’m offering 500,000 bells. But I am willing to negotiate the price


----------



## N a t

Looking for Henry the Smug Frog. I can offer either TBT or IGB, I'm not rich, but please let me know what you'd like for him. He must be original! I would like to get him sometime tomorrow May 27th after about 2:00 PM EST. Please message me as I may be offline at work, thanks!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Skye, Bianca, Portia, or Cookie!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Goldie? I’m about to have her in boxes


----------



## Jolt237

I'm looking for Audie!
I have a few 100 thousand bells so i could trade that or something else/some other things if someone brings it up!

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Jolt237 said:


> I'm looking for Audie!
> I have a few 100 thousand bells so i could trade that or something else/some other things if someone brings it up!


(I do have amiibo cards too. If I have the villager someone is looking for, id be happy to time travel the 3 days and have someone visit in between so they can move said villager into their town.)


----------



## Shaytana

I'm looking for Ruby or Drago


----------



## FaerieRose

Looking for Blanche or Chevre. Either as giveaways, or to trade for Alice.


----------



## Kasosuki

FaerieRose said:


> Looking for Blanche or Chevre. Either as giveaways, or to trade for Alice.


I do have Chevre here but I am debating selling her


----------



## milktae

Lucy is in boxes today if anyone is interested in her for free


----------



## Kasosuki

Lothitine said:


> Looking for Chevre!! I’m not very rich in NH, but I can offer 5 nmt and a Digby poster!


Still looking for her?

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



megantron said:


> Hello! I'll have an open plot in 2 days (on 5/22) and I have a pretty long list of villagers I'm looking for. I'll bold the ones I'm prioritizing.
> 
> *Muffy*, Aurora, Bea, Eunice, *Dotty*, Rosie, *Agnes*, Cally, Chevre, Fauna, Kiki, *Lily*, *Lolly*, Marcie, *Tia*, Margie, Mitzi
> 
> DM me if you're interested in selling and we can negotiate prices.


I have Chevre I wanna sell !

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Dando said:


> LF: Lucy or Spork or Poppy or Chevre or Portia
> 
> Edit: I'm willing to pay


I’ve Chevre here


----------



## cloudmask

still looking for lobo!


----------



## Sharksheep

birdsquad said:


> Shuffling my villagers around again, offering NMT, IGB, hybrids, deirdre, or I can send you my catalog and you can choose furniture items etc from there.
> 
> Looking for any of the following:
> 
> Benjamin the lazy dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celia the normal eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce the jock eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia the snooty eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfonso the lazy alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sly the jock alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bam the jock deer




I have Celia in boxes today. Looking for nmt or TBT any amount. You pick the currency and amount.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Cannedcow said:


> I'm looking for Celia, the sweetest little eagle. Please let me know if you have her !



I have Celia in boxes today. Looking for nmt or tbt, any amount. You pick the currency and amount.


----------



## xTech

Looking for Beau or Genji. Can trade NMT or other bits for them, just let me know how much you'd like.


----------



## Catland Cat

xTech said:


> Looking for Beau or Genji. Can trade NMT or other bits for them, just let me know how much you'd like.


hey! still looking for Beau? I've got him in Boxes


----------



## xTech

Catland Cat said:


> hey! still looking for Beau? I've got him in Boxes


Yes I am! Would 30 NMT be good for him? (Not really sure how much he goes for)


----------



## Catland Cat

xTech said:


> Yes I am! Would 30 NMT be good for him? (Not really sure how much he goes for)


yes that's good with me! I'll Pm you and set up the dodo code


----------



## Lothitine

Kasosuki said:


> Still looking for her?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020
> 
> 
> already got her sorry


----------



## qiripan

looking for *Megan!* willing to trade NMT or IGB for her, i also have diy recipes and loads of items to catalog!


----------



## sleepydreepy

Looking for my last 4 dreamies: Tammi, Huck, Chester, and Gonzo! I don't have an open plot rn, BUT my villagers are currently passing "the bubble" around.

Lmk if you have these by dm  <3


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Im looking for Rudy, Marshall or Molly 
Please PM me if you have them available and I have an open plot right now


----------



## Dando

Still looking for Kiki, Filbert or Curlos


----------



## qiripan

Kitcatsandy said:


> I'm looking for punchy, tom, lolly and rudy since i will have an open plot tomorrow! Just let me know what you'd be looking for in return thank you!


i can have rudy in boxes tonight! looking for NMT or diys.


----------



## Tytowolf

Currently looking for Bea, Tad, Erik, Molly!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Tytowolf said:


> Currently looking for Bea, Tad, Erik, Molly!



I have Bea, she's not in boxes right now. But I can probably get her to be in boxes soon


----------



## Tytowolf

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I have Bea, she's not in boxes right now. But I can probably get her to be in boxes soon


Omg... if I could get her that would be amazing! How much are you looking for her? I only really have TBT to give. Please let me know  

Thanks much


----------



## lucilacrima

LF: Rasher 
FT: Aaa I don’t have much but I have 30 NMT? Or I can get Katt in boxes if someone wants her. I’ve been island hopping for this pig for hours


----------



## augafey

Looking for Lucky! I have a plot open today!


----------



## itsrowan

Still looking for Tiffany!

I'm still low on IGB at the moment, but I currently have 20 NMT FT!

EDIT: I gotta take back this offer because I decided to go island hopping for her myself! Sorry!


----------



## Caitlin00091

I’m looking for Merengue. I can only offer bells


----------



## qiripan

LF: *Megan! *
FT: Rudy, IGB, NMT, DIYs, or items to catalog!


----------



## HedgyDoesBellTree

Hello Im a gamefaqs user but was shown this lovely website by a user on here. My gamefaqs account is HedgyDoesAC, HedgyDoesGaming, and FinchBird. Im on here looking for villagers. I have very few materials and money and nmts however I can offer u some soon on the 30th of may.
LF- Kid Cat, Sprocket, Reneigh, Mira, Maple, Goldie, Cheri
FT- Marina and Cheif


----------



## 42marimbas

LF Audie! I have 25-30 NMT and some hybrid tulips and hyacinths


----------



## Master Mage

Anyone body who’s has these villagers in the list below I would love to buy them off of you! Name your price NMT or bells or both!

Villagers:
Lucky
Merengue


----------



## padfoot6

Looking for either bob or dom! 

I have an open plot for the next 11-ish hours and can't time travel because of turnips so would only be looking to adopt one of them within that timeframe! I can offer a bunch of nmts and popular DIYs like the crescent moon chair, infused water dispenser, mum crown, simple/chic mum crown, cutting board, keyholder. I also have IGB and hybrids (esp. blue hyacinths & pansies, pink & orange hyacinths, tulips) If you have any villagers I'm after please pm me, I get an email notification that way! pending trade!


----------



## Emichi

currently looking for Mac or Peanut! Only original pleasee
can offer bells or nmts, just lmk your price​


----------



## Tytowolf

Looking for Bea, Tad, Erik, Skye, and Molly!
Looking to give TBT!


----------



## milktae

augafey said:


> Looking for Lucky! I have a plot open today!


Lucy is in boxes rn if you want to come get her
wait nevermind I Just realized it said lucky my bad


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

LF: Marshal 
If you have him please PM me and I will tell you my offer


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Skye, Goldie, Portia, Cookie. please PM offers
Edit: Found Skye! all dreamies obtained!


----------



## chocosongee

edit: found!


----------



## Skeeve.

Found


----------



## katineko

Hi 
I'm looking for Kiki. I can pay 10 NMT or IGB for her.


----------



## Punkyy

im looking for punchy! the lazy cat is the ac embodiment of me lol. he's my last dreamie


----------



## Taboggan

birdsquad said:


> Shuffling my villagers around again, offering NMT, IGB, hybrids, deirdre, or I can send you my catalog and you can choose furniture items etc from there.
> 
> Looking for any of the following:
> 
> Benjamin the lazy dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celia the normal eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierce the jock eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia the snooty eagle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfonso the lazy alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sly the jock alligator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bam the jock deer



I have an Alfonso i'm interested in selling if you're interested.


----------



## crim.

i’m looking for:
audie! i need her for two different islands
chief
astrid
bones
cookie
maple

i can possibly trade nmt and igb or other things depending on what you may want for any of them!
*i do not trade tbt though
———
i can also trade these amiibo villagers for any of the villagers i listed:
al
amelia
axel
biskit
*bob*
boone
buck
chevre
claudia
cobb
cole
*fauna*
gaston
goose
jeremiah
jitters
*kabuki
kiki
kyle*
lionel
midge
mint
nate
olaf
pancetti
paula
patty
pompom
rocco
roscoe
samson
sterling
sydney
truffles

(i put some of the ones i’ve seen asked for a lot in bold lol)

———
on another note lol, if you would like any of the listed amiibo villagers, above or below, pm me! i’m sure we can work out a trade!

*goldie
rosie
stitches*


----------



## yedi001

Still on the hunt for Boris, willing to trade IGB, NMTs, or some of my vast assortment of DIY recipes(ask and I'll see if I have it, list is pretty long)


----------



## qiripan

FT: *Rudy!* free to anyone who wants him!


----------



## Master Mage

Bump


----------



## babyclem

lf lolly!


----------



## Kitcatsandy

qiripan said:


> i can have rudy in boxes tonight! looking for NMT or diys.


Ah thank you so much for the kind offer but i was able to find him! 

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Kitcatsandy said:


> I'm looking for punchy, tom, lolly and rudy since i will have an open plot tomorrow! Just let me know what you'd be looking for in return thank you!


Found Rudy!


----------



## LunaLili

Looking for Lily, can pay 20,000 bells or 5 NMT for her


----------



## cloudmask

looking for *lobo* and *claudia*, can pay in NMT or TBT!


----------



## Le Ham

LF a decent smug villager to replace Lionel. Will have plot available starting 4 hours after I posted this!

Here's a list of smugs I'd be willing to try - I really want *Rodney*, but I don't TT, don't have a lot of nmt and Idk if I wanna risk blowing said nmt on island hopping and then not find anyone. If anyone's got Rodney in boxes today lmk


----------



## Saniyaleslie

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> LF: Marshal
> If you have him please PM me and I will tell you my offer


Hey I have marshal!


----------



## solecito

Anyone selling Chèvre?


----------



## Kasosuki

solecito said:


> Anyone selling Chèvre?


Yep PM me!


----------



## Midna64

LF, Kid Cat, Ankha, Genji, Coco or Lolly! Willing to pay NMTs!


----------



## Dando

milktae said:


> Lucy is in boxes rn if you want to come get her
> wait nevermind I Just realized it said lucky my bad


Do you have Lucy or Lucky?


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## Darcy94x

Midna64 said:


> LF, Kid Cat, Ankha, Genji, Coco or Lolly! Willing to pay NMTs!


I have 3 of the 5 mentioned (TTing a little this morning to grow some flowers for my flower gardens) so if any of those 3 ask to leave I will PM you ?


----------



## Kasosuki

Looking for Lolly or Lucky! PM me if they’re in boxes! (Esp if you’re looking for 30 NMT or else or just ig bells !!)


----------



## heavensghost

*Ive been looking for Pietro but I havent had any luck yet. Will buy or trade for Pietro.*


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Lolly or Kiki! I can pay igb and 6 NMT


----------



## RubyRose00

anyone have agnes


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Still looking for Marshal right now  
I will have an open plot and I can offer igb for him.


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Kyle, Frank and Claude!


----------



## Epod

Hi all!

Lionel asked to leave this morning. He's only been on the island a few days, but I decided to accept. He's now looking for a good home. He's not one of the more popular villagers but he's always singing and has very distinguished dress sense.

Please let me know if you can give him a new home! He's completely free and original and will be in boxes tomorrow (28th May)


----------



## tawawanomori

hi! looking for molly and felicity!! i have plenty of bells and nmt to pay with !


----------



## katineko

LF: Kiki or Lolly 
Can pay 6 NMT and IGBs too.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

LF: Marshal still I'm pretty desperate for him lol  but I would also like Marina 
I have an offer of igb to give you if you have either of them 
And I will have an open plot soon


----------



## Akikitsune

I'm looking for Static!!! 
He's my favorite villager I've had him in every game so far.


----------



## Lilystorm

MochiACNL said:


> LF Sherb! Can give NMT+Bells ^^


I have Sherb in boxes


----------



## CaptainYam

Looking for Fuchsia.

Fauna is ready to move out, and wanted another deer to take her spot on the island


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

CaptainYam said:


> Looking for Fuchsia.
> 
> Fauna is ready to move out, and wanted another deer to take her spot on the island



I don't have Fuchsia but I was wondering if you are giving Fauna to anyone?


----------



## marieheiwa

edit: nvm


----------



## radiical

Edit: Found someone!!

Trying to create a wolf and sheep island 
Looking for:
Wendy ~20 NMT
Vesta ~20 NMT
Vivian ~20? NMT Not sure how much she's going for.
Dobie ~35 NMT
Baabara ~15 NMT
Stella ~15 NMT
Fang 50 NMT
Chief ~30 NMT


----------



## acnh.eclipse

radiical said:


> Trying to create a wolf and sheep island
> Looking for:
> Wendy ~20 NMT
> Vesta ~20 NMT
> Vivian ~20? NMT Not sure how much she's going for.
> Dobie ~35 NMT
> Baabara ~15 NMT
> Stella ~15 NMT
> Fang 50 NMT
> Chief ~30 NMT


I have Vestas amiibo, would you like her for the 20 nmt


----------



## Dude_Skillz

radiical said:


> Trying to create a wolf and sheep island
> Looking for:
> Wendy ~20 NMT
> Vesta ~20 NMT
> Vivian ~20? NMT Not sure how much she's going for.
> Dobie ~35 NMT
> Baabara ~15 NMT
> Stella ~15 NMT
> Fang 50 NMT
> Chief ~30 NMT


Is pietro on your list of sheep?


----------



## radiical

acnh.eclipse said:


> I have Vestas amiibo, would you like her for the 20 nmt


Yes please! Can you have her ready to move in today? Also, would you mind waiting like an hour or two so I can see if anyone is selling Wendy? Otherwise, yes!!

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Dude_Skillz said:


> Is pietro on your list of sheep?


I actually already have him  Thank you for checking though!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

radiical said:


> Yes please! Can you have her ready to move in today? Also, would you mind waiting like an hour or two so I can see if anyone is selling Wendy? Otherwise, yes!!


That’s fine, I’ll need a bit aswell so it’s okay


----------



## GreyGhost

Looking for Lobo or Wolfgang. I also have Chief in boxes if anyone's looking for him


----------



## RikkuSuave

Crose said:


> Currently looking for Ribbot to finish off my island.


Did you ever get ribbot?. I'm probably going to amiibo card him out if you still need him you're welcome to come get him when I get him to go


----------



## sfelix

LF Carmen or Bitty. 
Can pay IGB or NMT if anyone has them available!


----------



## apollono

Looking for Zucker or jacob

have wolfgang


----------



## KOTails

Looking for Lolly! I can offer NMT and currently have an open plot.


----------



## Emichi

Looking for Mac or Peanut!​


----------



## NearMiss

The hunt continues for Kabuki... my NMT stockpile is a little low atm, so I’d be happy to pay in bells/items. If you have him in boxes/wanting to get rid of him, feel free to reach out and I will try my best to match your price


----------



## Chibiusa

Looking for original Dobie!


----------



## crim.

nvm


----------



## people

Got her!


----------



## sixer

im looking for *bones *!


----------



## PandP

I am looking for Freya, so if anyone has her I would be happy to trade for NMT or whatever you are looking for!


----------



## Dando

Still looking for Filbert and Curlos


----------



## Darcy94x

If anyone wants Pietro I have him in boxes here ~ will only be for 20 mins or so as I’m desperate to island hop


----------



## Mewlly

Hi! i’m LF tangy, i have a free plot of land right now, and i have NMT to trade for her she’s so cute :3


----------



## Master Mage

Hello! I’m looking for Lucky and Merengue! I will pay with NMT/Bells/Hybrids. Message me if you have them in boxes today! TYSM


----------



## teetle

if anyone's looking for *ozzie* i have him in boxes, ps hes free C:


----------



## cloudmask

still hunting for *lobo *and *claudia*. can pay in NMT or TBT


----------



## yedi001

Hi all, still looking for Boris the pig. Offering IGBs, NMTs or a vast assortment of fossils, DIY recipes, or crafting.


----------



## Kasosuki

Chevre is in boxes rn I need her gone. Taking like 20 NMT for her if you can take her rn


----------



## Pixori

Found. <3


----------



## crim.

is anyone looking for apollo? he will be in boxes today!


----------



## clownpapa

Looking for zucker or marina!


----------



## animal_hunter

Looking for Lolly or Dobie. Can pay NMT>


----------



## Shannon1

Does anyone have Marshal for sale?


----------



## crim.

me, my sister, and my mom are selling some villagers that are currently on our islands!

we have these for sell:
ellie
dotty
sly

bubbles
charlise
hornsby
goose
graham
naomi 

we are accepting nmt and igb for them!


----------



## peachmilke

Looking for Lily!


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

LF Whitney for the 29th of May. Erik just asked to leave and will be in boxes tomorrow meaning I will have space for Whitney by Friday!


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Lolly or Kiki. I can pay NMTs and IGBs


----------



## dahlialia

removed


----------



## Sibero78

Still looking for Poppy. Please help me find her!


----------



## Minimasher

Anyone looking for Wolfgang? I have him in boxes right now


----------



## ladymidnight

-


----------



## SaphFire

Looking for Blanche! DM me and suggest a trade!


----------



## misstayleigh

Still looking for Rudy and Kiki! :~) DM me if you're interested--I have TBT and could also try grinding for NMT <3


----------



## solecito

Zucker is in boxes if anyone is interested.
edit: sold


----------



## Aleigh

Chief will be in boxes within today or tomorrow if anyone would like him!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Does anyone have Marina or Raymond. They don't have to be in boxes right now but PM me if you would let them go when they ask to leave so I could potentially have them as they are my 2 last dreamies for now


----------



## Mercedes

Looking for Avery I need a lol cranky ;w;


----------



## plastic_martyr

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


 
Hey have you found Diana yet? She is in my campsite and I was looking for Ankha. Would you like to trade?


----------



## CaptainYam

Still looking for Fuchsia. Fauna is gone, and I’m in need of a new deer to take her place


----------



## SimplyLuna

Looking for ketchup. I don't have anything to offer at the moment, aside from DIYs and hopefully something I can craft. Wasted all my NMT searching and sadly she didn't turn up. (No longer looking, I ended up getting her from a kind person)


----------



## Caitlin00091

Does anybody need Stitches? I need him gone asap, but I also don’t want him to get voided


----------



## Emichi

Anyone looking for Skye? She'll be in boxes tomorrow​


----------



## realfolkblues

LF Sherb. Can offer btb, igb, nmt, Bob or Stitches.


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I'm looking for sheepies! I'm trying to fill my island with them!♡

If anyone could help me get Eunice, Dom, Curlos, Willow, Vesta, Timbra, Frita, Muffy, or Wendy please PM me and I'll try my best to work something out with you!


----------



## mowzies

LF dom!! 


I have NMT and bells to offer!


----------



## Caitlin00091

LF: Judy!

I can offer bells


----------



## Skeeve.

FT Julian
LF NMT


----------



## princessmelia

Jyg said:


> LF: Robin and/or Sterling
> 
> I can pay in igb, nmt, and/or crafting certain things that you may not have the recipe for


Do you still need Robin?

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2020



Puputo said:


> LF : Robin.
> Plot available.
> Please State your requirement if there is any.
> thank you


Do you still need Robin?


----------



## kellyngg

LF: Audie, Fauna and Gala for tomorrow (May 28th)! I can offer IGB and NMT


----------



## realfolkblues

Edit: Nvm, i got Sherb


----------



## Punkyy

LF: punchy! c:
FT: igb, nmt, gold nuggets
any (reasonable) price, you name it <3


----------



## ACNLOswald

LF: Pietro, Muffy, Vesta, and Stella!
will offer nmt


----------



## UwU Dami

LF: Punchy!
FT: NMT/ Bells!


----------



## milktae

LF: punchy or raymond
will pay with bells


----------



## Chibixx

I have Bunnie in boxes, I don't need anything as a trade


----------



## milktae

Chibixx said:


> I have Bunnie in boxes, I don't need anything as a trade


I’m interested in getting Bunnie for my island if your still offering


----------



## Chibixx

milktae said:


> I’m interested in getting Bunnie for my island


feel free to come to my island 
code m0xw5


----------



## XinMiao

LF LOLLY
Will pay with golden nuggets


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Elise and Tiffany!


----------



## Skeeve.

FT Julian
LT NMT

Please DM me


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking for Eugene, Pierce or Katt


----------



## Fang4Ever

LF my last dreamie, avery! i don’t have an open plot at the moment but if you have him moving soon or just don’t want him please shoot me a PM and I’ll get someone out ASAP c:


----------



## aa_lozada

Anybody have him ready to leave their island?? If so let me know. I’ll give 100,000 for him.


----------



## Capumb

Still looking for Kitt if anyone has him. Depending on when you're able to be on, I might be able to collect him later on today, if not tomorrow.


----------



## Dando

Weiss Schnee said:


> I'm looking for sheepies! I'm trying to fill my island with them!♡
> 
> If anyone could help me get Eunice, Dom, Curlos, Willow, Vesta, Timbra, Frita, Muffy, or Wendy please PM me and I'll try my best to work something out with you!


Sheeps are the best right. I still haven't got one on my island

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

Still looking for Filbert and Curlos


----------



## Globes216

Looking for Dom or Poncho, dm me!


----------



## greenvoldemort

i would love kiki or fauna! willing to pay igb!


----------



## renzrup

Looking for *Tia*. Must be 100% untouched/ungifted. Offering NMTs


----------



## aa_lozada

*looking for Avery.*

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



aa_lozada said:


> *looking for Avery.*


Offering 100,000 Bell.


----------



## nianqingdeli

ems said:


> LF: Apple, Marshal, Rex and Blaire!


hey there friend. Marshal told me he is leaving so ill have him on boxes tomorrow. Are yo still looking for him?::0


----------



## Athros

Lf: Cyd, Moe, Bonbon, Phil, Amelia, Agnes, Bam & Caroline.


----------



## FletchCowabunga

I can offer Bells, NMT, or possibly a villager trade (Graham, Apollo, or Tammi would be traded).

Thank you!


----------



## AliceGuy1

I have Bianca in boxes  she needs gone asap! Looking for a few NMT so I can go searching for a dreamie!


----------



## Epod

Lionel in boxes today. Free to a good home!


----------



## Maplelily

Hello I’m looking for any of these;

Agnes
Blaire
Diva
Gigi
Greta
Hazel
Monique
Opal
Pecan
Tasha
Tiffany

I have a plot I need to fill today!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Maplelily said:


> Hello I’m looking for any of these;
> 
> Agnes
> Blaire
> Diva
> Gigi
> Greta
> Hazel
> Monique
> Opal
> Pecan
> Tasha
> Tiffany
> 
> I have a plot I need to fill today!


Hi there! I have Blaire and would be able to get her into boxes in a hour or two!


----------



## Laurelinde

Hi, I'm looking for Megan today! Let me know if she's available.


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Lolly! I can pay igb and nmt


----------



## Sweetley

acnh.eclipse said:


> Anyone looking for Eugene, Pierce or Katt


I'm looking for Pierce at the moment!


----------



## FaerieRose

Still looking for *Chevre*. Found her.


----------



## Jake_8

Yeah I’m looking for Scoot the Duck please let me know if you have him


----------



## Jake_8

Cherry is one of my favorite villagers please let me know if you have her


----------



## Jake_8

Walt is my favorite villager and I really want him!


----------



## ohno dannie

looking for pippy!! shes my one main dreamie and id love to have herr


----------



## Jake_8

escapetobabylon said:


> I have Cookie in boxes





Caitlin00091 said:


> Is anyone looking for Goldie? I’m about to have her in boxes


i’ll take her! What’s your dodo?


----------



## Dufontee

Anybody looking for Bea? I have her in Boxes today


----------



## sarrybearx

i have Bam in boxes,, need someone to take him asap ! looking for NMT


----------



## peachybam

looking for antonio! i just bought the game a couple days ago so i might not have much but i can try!


----------



## Pineappleftw

Hello! Looking for any of these:

Apollo
Chevre
Merengue
Judy


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I know this is a long shot but trading any of my villagers for Raymond (my villagers: Lolly, Eugene, Peanut, Alfonso, Cheri, Blaire or Vesta! Please I need him

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

Also willing to give up to 29 black roses on top of the villager for raymond


----------



## apharel

Currently looking for Bob, Judy or Dom since I have a plot opened. I can pay with NMT (have a lot), TBT, art.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

AliceGuy1 said:


> I have Bianca in boxes  she needs gone asap! Looking for a few NMT so I can go searching for a dreamie!


5 nmt!


----------



## haileyphi

I have a plot open and am desperately searching for ruby!


----------



## cloudmask

still looking for *lobo* and *claudia*. can pay in NMT or TBT


----------



## HedgyDoesBellTree

I have Sherb in Boxes!!! 
Highest offer gets him!


----------



## crim.

is anyone looking for kiki? i don’t need anything in return 
just want her to go to a good island and not be voided!


----------



## lulu9956

Will be searching for Hopper, Pierce, Cranston, or Julia!


----------



## Nymo

Found.


----------



## Mowochi

morifarty said:


> Hey y'all, I am now just looking for SHEP and SOLEIL!! I have tbt, nmt, and Marshal to offer <3


Hewwo~ I have Soleil in boxes and 100% original if you’re still looking for her~.


----------



## Renasu

Still looking for Sherb and Chèvre if anyone is willing to sell! Can offer IGB or some NMT.


----------



## HedgyDoesBellTree

Latest offer on sherb is 50 nmts


----------



## Emichi

Still lookin for an original Mac! Offering 10 nmts​


----------



## UnhinderedEgg

Looking for stitches, can pay bells or nmt! Will pay handsomely


----------



## Milady

Anybody looking for original Skye?


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Looking For Fang! For free or IGBs only.


----------



## Dando

LF Filbert and Curlos


----------



## toenuki

lf Raymond, it's a long shot but i have igb


----------



## sarrybearx

looking for:
Rudy
tangy 
Zucker 
bob 
coco 
Jeremiah
Teddy


----------



## Mayor Moon

crim. said:


> is anyone looking for kiki? i don’t need anything in return
> just want her to go to a good island and not be voided!


can i take her? I can give 50k igb!


----------



## LethalLulu

Edit - found a villager for now!

I'm looking for any of these guys!  (I reset fairly recently asdhjkl )

Skye
Lolly
Stitches
Olivia
Marshal
Phoebe
Ruby
Diana
Coco


----------



## Shanna

My daughter is looking for Butch.  Can pay IGB or willing to see if we have any wishlist items. Thanks

*Edit, we've found him thanks!


----------



## frogpond

lf katt, pm me :0)


----------



## Milady

LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for any of these guys!  (I reset fairly recently asdhjkl )
> 
> Skye
> Lolly
> Stitches
> Olivia
> Marshal
> Phoebe
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco


Hi! I have Skye (original!) Pm me?


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

Desperately seeking Henry and Biskit at the moment.!!


----------



## HedgyDoesBellTree

Sherb in boxes 
need someone to offer me something quick


----------



## peachp1t

*looking for:*

agnes
cranston
cyd
gladys
hazel
mac
olaf
reneigh


----------



## Sketchinguhane

This is my first time posting so please excuse any mistakes!

𝙇𝙤𝙤𝙠𝙞𝙣𝙜 𝙁𝙤𝙧:
•𝙳𝚘𝚋𝚒𝚎
(willing to pay lots of bells)

𝙐𝙥 𝙛𝙤𝙧 𝙏𝙧𝙖𝙙𝙚:
•𝚆𝚊𝚕𝚝
•𝙿𝚘𝚙𝚙𝚢
(only for villagers listed above)


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Lolly. I can offer nmt and igb!


----------



## misstayleigh

LF: Rudy, Kiki! Almost found Kiki but lost an auction at the last minute haha  Can offer TBT and my eternal gratitude <3


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

Looking for Whitney - I will have a free plot tomorrow. Pm me if you are willing to trade her for NMT


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for original Reneigh. I had her but let her go because of the original house. Can pay however.


----------



## Cruwa

I’m looking for Sherb! He’s my final dreamie and then my island is complete. :’)
I have 20 NMTs I can offer, 1.5 mil bells, or basically anything hybrid flowers you want!


----------



## Gelatinous Cube

Specifically, I'm looking for one of these fine feathered friends for my forever island:


Ostriches: Blanche, Flora, Julia, Phoebe
Bird: Piper
Penguin: Wade
Eagle: Avery

Just message me privately! I'll look at any and all offers. I've got a plot of land open *today* (May 28), and do not time travel.


----------



## sailormars

Cruwa said:


> I’m looking for Sherb! He’s my final dreamie and then my island is complete. :’)
> I have 20 NMTs I can offer, 1.5 mil bells, or basically anything hybrid flowers you want!



hey there, i have sherb if you'd like him!! DM'd you!


----------



## Mowochi

MayorKawaii said:


> Lf Soleil


Hello~, I have Soleil in boxes if you are still looking for her


----------



## Lady Black

LF: Blanche, Gladys, Julia, Kabuki, Bob, and Zucker


----------



## Caitlin00091

LF: Judy


----------



## Coca

Looking for Raymond for a friend!
I can offer bells


----------



## Nelphine

I’m looking for Colton to move into my town!
I have 500k bells, a cityscape wallpaper, and a few other things... 
I don’t quite know how much he goes for but I’d love to get him!


----------



## AngelSkywalker

Hey guys! I'll have space on my island free tomorrow and I'm looking for any of these dreamies of mine: Julian, Tia, Fuschia or Diana

If anyone is willing to donate them I'd be forever grateful! 

Currently have Diva in boxes in case anyone is interested! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## starry-syzygy

Looking for Piper! Can trade some TBT, bells, or see if I have any of your wishlist items. Could also trade Fuchsia for her (would have to TT until she asks to move)


----------



## Sid

I have original beau in boxes.... didn't want to get rid of him, but too many lazy villagers .... low price of 50 NMT.... NEED HIM GONE


----------



## leming

Anybody have a cranky villager in boxes? I need a cranky type! Hunting via nook miles tours currently but happy to gift you something for your cranky type villager instead!


----------



## aa_lozada

Anybody want Bianca?? She’s in boxes, Please let me know message my email at a_lozada12@hotmail.com.


----------



## Jake_8

I’m looking for Scoot or Cherry!


----------



## victoriae350

LF Kiki, Sherb or Merry


----------



## P. Star

LF Cheri


----------



## manglegrove

looking for stinky! he's my friend's favorite villager and since she's a first-time ac player i want her to be able to get him! can pay in bells or nmt if necessary


----------



## jozial

I'm looking for Baabara the sheep. I can buy in igb or nmt. Thanks


----------



## Ardyin

LF: Erik

Offering NMT for him.


----------



## mellimoe

Looking for Judy, Moe, and Lucky!  Can offer bells, NMT, and Fauna is in boxes tomorrow!


----------



## Alsafie

Found!


----------



## Fang4Ever

looking for Avery!! i can get a plot open pretty fast, just waiting for someone to come pick up my villager moving out. can offer nmt!! 

I also have Portia moving out if anyone was looking for her, and I’ll be ready to trade in an hour or so c:


----------



## Globes216

I’m desperately seeking Gaston or Claude, have NMTs or bella to trade. Please dm me!


----------



## Blueskyy

AndyP08 said:


> Looking for original Reneigh. I had her but let her go because of the original house. Can pay however.


Nevermind. I found Pashmina, an old favorite. Took her in as my sisterly. One day I’ll get a Reneigh again (with correct interior).


----------



## katineko

Still looking for  Lolly!


----------



## crim.

me, my sister, and my mom are selling some villagers that are currently on our islands!

we have these for sell:
cherry
dotty

ellie
dotty
sly

bubbles
charlise
hornsby
graham
naomi

we are accepting nmt and igb for them!

*most of them can go for free or will end up being voided*

***the only one that won’t go for free or cheap is cherry***

and yes there are two of dotty lol me and my sister both have her and have moved on from wanting her


----------



## Caitlin00091

I’m still looking for Judy!


----------



## Just_Jay

I have Kyle in my camp atm. If anyone's interested, looking for NMT.


----------



## sailorcosmos

I'm looking for Cyd! I'll have an empty plot tomorrow, and I'm happy to pay more than the tier list suggests for him in IGB.


----------



## bigdog

Looking for Erik, Julian, Mira, or Audie, will pay NMT or can get you a select few of amiibo villagers such as Apollo, Goldie, Static, and Ribbot


----------



## crim.

is anyone giving astrid and/or bones away for free?


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Tiffany!


----------



## Emichi

LF original Mac or Peanut!​


----------



## Candy202

looking for Punchy, will pay with NMT

——————
update: found no longer looking for him


----------



## EmilyAnne

Coco
Judy
Lolly
Raymond
I know these guys will all cost so much and I don’t know HOW you guys have so many NMTs but I don’t have many (I haven’t been playing that long) so they’re probably out of my price range but if you’re desperate to get rid of one of these guys I’d love them now that I’m finally getting rid of some of my average villagers ☺☺

I have Drago, Penelope, Kitt (), Cheri to give away


----------



## qwyzxv7

desperately looking for *bones* and *renee* i will overpay ❤


----------



## Flunkifera

Bianca will be in boxes tomorrow! I want to make sure she gets adopted!


----------



## PeachyLuxe

Looking for an original Judy! Will trade for an original Raymond.

Edit: Found


----------



## rosalina_acnh

I have Judy!!! She asked to leave yesterday and she in boxes today! I want money and nmt back though. Be quick I only have todayyy


----------



## sarrybearx

i have Murphy staying at my campsite if anyone wants to come collect him ? (does that work btw ? idk if thats possible ?)


----------



## happyabg

sarrybearx said:


> i have Murphy staying at my campsite if anyone wants to come collect him ? (does that work btw ? idk if thats possible ?)


It doesn't work that way. You would need to invite him to your island and then get him in boxes somehow to give to someone else. They can't just come to your campsite and talk to him to get him to move.


----------



## sarrybearx

happyabg said:


> It doesn't work that way. You would need to invite him to your island and then get him in boxes somehow to give to someone else. They can't just come to your campsite and talk to him to get him to move.


ohhh tysm ok


----------



## katineko

Looking for Lolly or Kiki! Can pay NMT or IGB


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

LF: Marina or Raymond. 
I can give 100k igb and 20 nmt for either. They are my 2 last dreamies 
I can offer up to 300k-400k igb if you want more (only for Raymond tho as he's popular)


----------



## peachmilke

qwyzxv7 said:


> desperately looking for *bones* and *renee* i will overpay ❤


not sure if you still need renee, but i just found her on a mystery island if you'd like me to grab her for you // nvm sorry ):


----------



## Dando

LF Curlos, Filbert and Kiki


----------



## Maplelily

Looking for Croque


----------



## Mowochi

Looking for Stitches! Can trade Merengue, Marina or Tangy for him~

Edit: Found!


----------



## SliceAndDice

I am still looking for Wade and Murphy. I could trade for Zucker or Wolfgang, or NMT, bells.


----------



## rain_tree

LF: Genji, Tasha, and Beau 
Offering: Derwin, Gloria, or Scoot (can also offer bells and a small number of NMTs)


----------



## rawpbjsamich

FOUND


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Mowochi said:


> Looking for Stitches! Can trade Merengue, Marina or Tangy for him~


Pm’d


----------



## ferjbc

LF Reneigh


----------



## poppypeach

LF: Chester, Butch, Roald, Rosie or Dom!

I can pay in NMT otherwise I'm trying to move out Erik, Octavian, Flip, Pashmina, and PomPom.


----------



## trenchdragon

Looking for Lobo, Teddy, and Poppy!


----------



## Alaina

LF: Poncho
Can anyone tell me how this works; if my town is full, how do I trade with someone? Wendy just moved out, but I'm wondering for the future.
Will trade any animal I have, DIY recipes, NMTs, etc. for Poncho. Just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Pixori

Looking for my final dreamie, Cherry! I don’t have room for her currently but I’m working on it and my island! ( Trying to get rid of my bb Fuchsia. ) 


Can offer NMTs, IGB or some of the double diys I have ( Message me if you wanna know what I have ) 

I want Cherry to be original, meaning house is untouched and her outfit is the same. Please be honest about what you give her, as I really just want a good version of her.


----------



## rya

Alaina said:


> LF: Poncho
> Can anyone tell me how this works; if my town is full, how do I trade with someone? Wendy just moved out, but I'm wondering for the future.
> Will trade any animal I have, DIY recipes, NMTs, etc. for Poncho. Just let me know. Thanks.


If the town is full you will have to wait until you get a spot so you can ivnite poncho in, also i have Poncho if you would like me to hold him


----------



## FletchCowabunga

LF: Lazy Cat Punchy

Need my OG, Punchy on my New Horizons island <3

Can offer items in my catalogue, IGB, or NMT

Let me know if you have him in boxes or are looking to cycle out.

Thank you!


----------



## drinkmyrivers

LF: Judy, doesn't have to be in boxes today. Can be tomorrow or Sunday!
FT: Blue and yellow robot heroes + 100 NMT + 30 gold nuggets + 10 rusted parts

I know she's super popular and usually goes for a crazy amount of NMT, but since I don't have a lot of that, I tried to put together a creative offer instead. If you're interested, please message me.


----------



## trenchdragon

I have Marina in boxes!!


----------



## Sweetley

Still desperately looking for Tiffany!


----------



## Nin!~

Looking for sherb, Whitney and Maddie!~


----------



## Shyria

I'll have Fang in boxes tomorrow, posting here before I put up a thread for him tomorrow ❄


----------



## mochacookie

I spent 60 NMT for judy but did not find her. I have 1mill IGB and 47 NMT left. I know its not a lot but I hope someone sees this.


----------



## Alaina

rya said:


> If the town is full you will have to wait until you get a spot so you can ivnite poncho in, also i have Poncho if you would like me to hold him


I would love that! I do have a spot, since Wendy left. Yesterday I was supposed to say goodbye to her (I didn't end up doing that lol) so I am guessing she's gone today? Hopefully they don't stick around if you forget to say your final goodbyes. They already said she was leaving.

What would you like in exchange for Poncho? And do I just come to your town, talk to him, and he will ask if I want him to move to mine?


----------



## ribbyn

Looking for Vivian!


----------



## bigdog

I really want Julian, these are the villagers I can offer for him, Wolfgang, Apollo, Goldie, Fauna, Phoebe, Vivian and I can even add a few NMT or IGB to sweeten the deal. PM me if interested


----------



## Wolfie

Currently have Jacques in boxes. If anyone wants him, I be willing to accept Bells or TBT for him.


----------



## marshallows

Looking for Dom!
Edit: Found!


----------



## Cadence

Looking for Stinky, and Ankha too! I would be willing to pay in IGB, or TBT bells, because I don't really have any NMT. Maybe 45 TBT bells for Stinky? Not sure how prices and stuff work, haha.


----------



## nianqingdeli

Hello friends! i am looking for pietro. i cannot give nmt but what i can do give is my entire bank account (witch is 1 000 000 bells) And also a bunch of furniture. witch includes a Basketball hoop, cypress bathtub, loom, blue godzilla, teacup ride and a tv camera. (NOT NEEDED ANYMORE)


----------



## Mowochi

Hello~, I’m looking for Bob. I don’t have NMTs but I can trade Marina for him. Thank you!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I'm looking for Marina, she's the last of my dreamies, I don't have much nmt or tbt but I can give 100k igb for her. I can go higher than that if you want


----------



## sixer

i am looking for bones and bob! not sure what to offer, but pm me if interested


----------



## Phatom_media

Looking for Bruce! I don’t have a lot to offer I’m return but I’ll give what I can!


----------



## toenuki

Marshal is in boxes! auction starts at 50 nmt, 150 nmt buyout!

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



marshallows said:


> Looking for Dom!


dom is in my town! i can reserve him for you- he was my starter and was given some random furniture, however. but i think that changes once he moves?


----------



## crim.

is anyone looking for cherry or dotty? i need one of them out asap for a trade!

they have been given clothes, so aren’t 100% original

i’m accepting offers for both!


----------



## OtherSkittles

I am looking for henry


----------



## PeachyLuxe

Punchy in boxes! No clothes given so original ^-^
Pm if interested

Edit: Punchy has been adopted


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Looking for Kidd, Cheri, and Bianca let me know if anyone is looking to trade 

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



BellBrokeGirl said:


> Looking for Kidd, Cheri, and Bianca let me know if anyone is looking to trade


And chief

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



Flunkifera said:


> Bianca will be in boxes tomorrow! I want to make sure she gets adopted!


I would love to take her!! I can work on clearing a plot now?


----------



## jozial

Looking for Baabara the sheep


----------



## marshallows

toenuki said:


> dom is in my town! i can reserve him for you- he was my starter and was given some random furniture, however. but i think that changes once he moves?



sent you a message! ^^


----------



## Jassiii

I’ve got marina in boxes ! Looking for NMTs but will do combinations of NMTs, Bells and crafting materials


----------



## Phatom_media

crim. said:


> is anyone looking for cherry or dotty? i need one of them out asap for a trade!
> 
> they have been given clothes, so aren’t 100% original
> 
> i’m accepting offers for both!


Sent you a message!


----------



## seularin

marshal's in boxes c:


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Flunkifera said:


> Bianca will be in boxes tomorrow! I want to make sure she gets adopted!


Hi I’d love to take her!! I can open a plot for tomorrow?


----------



## Jubel

Hi! I'm looking for a 100% original Fauna! I've got a plot open for her right now. I can pay up to 20 NMT or trade her for a 100% original Marina! I can get her in boxes within an hour!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Kabuki in boxes? Offering igb, nmt, or gold


----------



## LethalLulu

Done


----------



## Kiki8jelly

LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for any of these guys!  I'm only looking to adopt them by tonight, though.
> 
> Skye
> Lolly
> Olivia
> Marshal
> Phoebe
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco


I have Marshal looking to sell for NMT.


----------



## LethalLulu

Kiki8jelly said:


> I have Marshal looking to sell for NMT.


How much are you looking for for him?


----------



## clownpapa

looking for marina!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Anyone need Zucker? I have his Amiibo card.


----------



## crim.

anyone looking for naomi? she's free to a good home!
i can scan her back in


----------



## happyabg

***Received by a kind soul***


----------



## solecito

Will have an empty plot within the next 1-2 hours for Flora if anyone is selling her.


----------



## Jinglefruit

If anyone has Reneigh in boxes for the next 22 hours I'd be interested. Can offer igb, hundreds of hybrids or can TT in most amiibo villagers.
I could also do NMT but I'd have to trade in like 240,000 points and honestly I don't feel like mashing A that long.


----------



## bigdog

Looking for Audie, I can offer an NMT and bell combo, or I can give a villager up like Wolfgang, Apollo, Goldie, or Phoebe


----------



## Darcy94x

Jinglefruit said:


> If anyone has Reneigh in boxes for the next 22 hours I'd be interested. Can offer igb, hundreds of hybrids or can TT in most amiibo villagers.
> I could also do NMT but I'd have to trade in like 240,000 points and honestly I don't feel like mashing A that long.


Would you pay TBT for her? I have her but not sure how long it would take me to get her in boxes. She’s fully original btw.


----------



## clownpapa

megan in boxes, 
and looking for marina


----------



## Sweetley

Still desperately looking for Tiffany! Can offer NMT or TBT.

Found!


----------



## Kiki8jelly

LethalLulu said:


> How much are you looking for for him?


How much are you offering?

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



clownpapa said:


> looking for marina!


I have Marina looking to sell for NMT. How much you offering?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Darcy94x said:


> Would you pay TBT for her? I have her but not sure how long it would take me to get her in boxes. She’s fully original btw.


Sent you a private message.


----------



## Kurb

looking for rowan, we'll talk in dms


----------



## Weiss Schnee

LF Dom!


----------



## Milady

Looking for Vivian! Can trade Klaus or Pietro


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Jubel said:


> Hi! I'm looking for a 100% original Fauna! I've got a plot open for her right now. I can pay up to 20 NMT or trade her for a 100% original Marina! I can get her in boxes within an hour!



I have Fauna if your still looking for her. I didn't give her anything so she's 100% original


----------



## PhantomRose

Looking for Ruby and Bob!!!


----------



## RedRum2514

Looking for original Vivian, can trade original beau. Pm me if interested


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for original Reneigh. Wanting her back so she has the right house. Will pay tbt, NMT, or igb. I have plenty of all for any reasonable offer.

edit: nevermind


----------



## animal_hunter

Marina is in boxes!!! Who wants her?

Also does anyone have Muffy?


----------



## Jam86

i'm currently looking for rod and dobie
i can pay in nmt, tbt or igb i don't mind just let me know a price ^-^

i've restarted my island so i can have plots open whenever ☆


----------



## SliceAndDice

Still looking for Wade, Jeremiah or Murphy. I can pay whatever, would also trade Wolfgang for Murphy.


----------



## Nami

I have Raymond in boxes, if anyone is still looking for him. I got him naturally via campground and has been fun, but hes not a dreamie. I made a post asking for 10 mil igb and 150 NMT, but I'm open to offers. Can hold for couple hours but not too much longer than that.


----------



## clownpapa

sorry if it seems like im spamming this im just trying to get her before my empty spot gets automatically filled in; looking for marina! I do not have any nmt right now but i could offer bells or a gemini closet?
also looking for raymond but NOT for me. I already have raymond but my friend really wants him and i'd like to get him for her. maybe i could do art in exchange? let me know.


----------



## Pukuriin

So recently rosie moved out and I really don't want a villager I dislike to move in - 

If anyone by chance has olivia or or felicity in boxes or something id love to them


----------



## Jessi

LF: Dora


----------



## xsopants

LF Molly! Can trade IGB, NMT, or TBT


----------



## Pukuriin

LF: Olivia in boxes by chance ! 
Rosie moved out so I'd really love to get a dreamy to replace her


----------



## Wolfie

Edit: Plot is now reserved!


----------



## clownpapa

looking for moose, erik, marina or sherb


----------



## Polilla

Dasimei said:


> Looking for Yuka and Clay at the moment! Can trade extremely limited amounts of nmt and igb but I will draw any amount of artwork for my dreamies!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Preview of my Artwork
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250077View attachment 250078


Hello, I have clay in boxes, pm if interested, I just want him to have a good loving home


----------



## ACNLOswald

looking for muffy! will offer nmt


----------



## Verciss

Looking for Knox or Jacques

Edit: Nevermind, plot is taken now


----------



## Blueblossom11

MonkParty said:


> Are you still looking for Bangle? I have her in boxes today. She's not completely original, as I've given her some things, but she's free to who ever doesn't mind.


 thank you! I don’t mind if she’s not original, although someone else is already giving me bangle. It was so sweet though!


----------



## bigdog

LF: Ike or Mira 
can pay NMT


----------



## Jam86

i've spent ages island hopping with no luck and i'm still looking for rod and dobie ☆
i can pay 30nmt for rod and 50nmt for dobie ♡


----------



## clownpapa

looking for erik


----------



## HiBriana

Looking for Tiffany!


----------



## Tonyhin0

Looking for Peewee, Jeremiah, Genji, Snake! Can only offer 5 NMT since I just restarted, it would be appreciated!


----------



## Kasosuki

Marshal for sale. Looking for at least 45 NMT !


----------



## animal_hunter

clownpapa said:


> sorry if it seems like im spamming this im just trying to get her before my empty spot gets automatically filled in; looking for marina! I do not have any nmt right now but i could offer bells or a gemini closet?
> also looking for raymond but NOT for me. I already have raymond but my friend really wants him and i'd like to get him for her. maybe i could do art in exchange? let me know.


Dm’d you about art trade for marina. Thanks


----------



## FletchCowabunga

LF: Punchy, the Lazy Cat!

Currently trying to kick out another village, so I won’t be ready for him for a couple of days. 

Can compensate with NMT, IGBells, or items from my catalogue.

Thank you!


----------



## LethalLulu

Kiki8jelly said:


> How much are you offering?


Sorry, I'm all set!


----------



## Kiki8jelly

clownpapa said:


> looking for moose, erik, marina or sherb


Hi I have Marina looking to sell for NMT. How much would you offer?


----------



## lulu9956

Looking for Pierce, Hopper, Cranston, or Julia! I have an open plot today and would love any of them!


----------



## Alaina

LF: Poncho
I have an open lot, will trade NMTs or whatever else you may want.


----------



## Pukuriin

Looking for : still looking for Olivia in boxes for acnl ;-; 

I can offer art unless you're willing to give for free. If you have her or are interested just respond and I can dm example of art.


----------



## animal_hunter

Does anyone have an uchi? Muffy or Frita maybe?


----------



## Kasosuki

LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for any of these guys!  I'm only looking to adopt them by tonight, though.
> 
> Skye
> Lolly
> Olivia
> Marshal
> Phoebe
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco


I’m looking to sell marshal !


----------



## bluetortis26

I have Anicotti the peppy mouse if anybody wants her!


----------



## Karmahri

Kasosuki said:


> I’m looking to sell marshal !


I have an open plot right now and would like to buy marshal off of you! Has he been gifted anything?


----------



## Kasosuki

One or two pieces of clothing as he is one of the first villagers I had


----------



## AnzBananz

I have Reneigh in boxes today! You can find out more about her here!


----------



## littleautumnwolf

*EDIT: *Goldie’s been found, thanks!


----------



## MayorYuki

hopper in boxes!
will trade for: anhka, any wolf, or julian.
will also trade for bells. your offer!


----------



## Rich

veh77 said:


> also looking for stitches


Too late


----------



## Milady

Anyone looking for Julian?


----------



## alpacalypse

will pay 10nmt for an original bettina c:


----------



## Weiss Schnee

LF Dom! PM me and lets negotiate!


----------



## Kiki8jelly

Have Marina in boxes, looking to sell for NMT.


----------



## Enxssi

I really need Renee ASAP I can pay in TBT


----------



## Blueskyy

Ok I am back to hunting for Reneigh lol. If she is totally original I will pay however. Thanks!

Edit: Just adopted her!


----------



## clownpapa

i fiiiiinallly have nmt, looking for sherb or erik!


----------



## Mayor Deanna

Looking for Ruby, who preferably has not been given any gifts! Paying NMT, PM me! found!


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Looking for Dom and Curlos! Message me~


----------



## Katherinesilva

Looking for Marina if anyone has her!

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020



Kiki8jelly said:


> Have Marina in boxes, looking to sell for NMT.


How much?


----------



## wildcosmia

LF: Gloria plz my queen


----------



## MayorYuki

Amen said:


> Anyone looking for Julian?


yes


----------



## training

Im looking for ungifted Del and Joey. I have NMT and a pretty extensive catalogue.


----------



## gloomville

Cycling either Lucky or Sprinkle out for Drago.

Looking for *Drago i*n boxes. Can offer NMT, in game bells, mush lamps, mush tables, mush stools, mush parasol, hybrid flowers, gold roses, lily of the valleys.


----------



## Wendy Crossing

Looking for Gonzo!


----------



## rum

Looking for Punchy unless I find him(currently island hopping). offering 50nmt.


----------



## solecito

Looking for Tiffany as my final villager!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Have a completely original Marshal from amiibo in boxes. Anyone interested? Looking for nmt
Sold


----------



## Globes216

Looking for either Candi, Bianca or Merry - please dm me for offers


----------



## Domykin

Looking for these villagers. I am willing to trade Julian, lily, clay, and moose for any of these villagers. I can also pay


----------



## sfelix

greenvoldemort said:


> i would love kiki or fauna! willing to pay igb!





SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I don't have Fuchsia but I was wondering if you are giving Fauna to anyone?


Hey are you still looking for Fauna?


----------



## Kasosuki

Domykin said:


> Looking for these villagers. I am willing to trade Julian, lily, clay, and moose for any of these villagers. I can also payView attachment 267959


How much could you pay for marshal


----------



## greenvoldemort

sfelix said:


> Hey are you still looking for Fauna?


yes i am ! ^^


----------



## Kasosuki

PM me!


----------



## Muna

Looking for Snake!


----------



## Kasosuki

Fauna in boxes!!!! PM me for offers. Looking for a mix of NMT and bells or NMT and flowers


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

If anyone is interested in Hazel I'm selling her for igb. You can make your own offer


----------



## Meelie

LethalLulu said:


> Edit - found a villager for now!
> 
> I'm looking for any of these guys!  (I reset fairly recently asdhjkl )
> 
> Skye
> Lolly
> Stitches
> Olivia
> Marshal
> Phoebe
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco


Hi, if you are still looking for Diana she will be in boxes on my island tomorrow! If you would like her, i would love NMT or IGB in return


----------



## mugi

marshal is moving out tomorrow!
i'm LF sherb (priority) and julian


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

I will have a space for a bit so I am looking for an original Wade and Flurry  can pay in bells or NMTs


----------



## Lunova

Shep is moving! Looking for: Molly, Lolly, Chevre and Lilly :3


----------



## SarahSays

Fang is moving! Looking for Alice, Fauna, and Aurora


----------



## Weiss Schnee

LF Willow!


----------



## Bulbamander

Looking for Reneigh or Dom! I have a plot available can pick up straight away. I can pay in NMT, TBT, Bells! Or can trade for Rosie


----------



## Mercedes

*looking for; Avery the cranky eagle, Caroline the normal squirrel, Broffina the Snooty chicken and finally Drago the lazy alligator.. please pm me I have a plot available RIGHT NOW!!! *​


----------



## June

if anyone's looking for fauna i'll be moving her out via amiibo very soon! will take 20 nmt or 75 tbt for her if ever


----------



## Holla

I have a free plot today. My remaining dreamies are Shep, Kiki, and Frobert. Please let me know if you have any of these guys moving out.


----------



## kyasarin

Hans in boxes today! Would love for him to go to a good home!


----------



## Dando

Hey guys, Diana will be in boxes tomorrow and I have an auction going today:





__





						Auction - Diana in boxes tomorrow
					

(AUCTION OPEN FOR AS LONG AS 12 HOURS; 10pm - UK time)  As the title says, Diana will be in boxes tomorrow. Although she is a really pretty villager, she isn't one of my dreamies. *She is original!* I thought I'd do an auction and not selling, because she is quite popular (I think).  Starting...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I don't think I'm asking too much NMT. I have lowered the buyout price already


----------



## Milady

Molly is in boxes if anyone is looking


----------



## Enxssi

Still looking for renee! (the rhino not the horse) can pay in tbt


----------



## skeetskeet

Looking for Snake, Dom, or Puddles
I can offer nmt and I also have flurry in my town atm


----------



## toenuki

Coco is in boxes for anyone interested!

I AM LOOKING FOR RAYMOND!


----------



## daking0911

Looking for Judy, Sherb, and Boots

Will buy with NMT


----------



## mugi

LF stella, renee, kiki


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

Looking for Henry and Biskit


----------



## Kasosuki

toenuki said:


> Coco is in boxes for anyone interested!
> 
> I AM LOOKING FOR RAYMOND!


I don’t have Raymond FT but would you sell coco?


----------



## toenuki

Kasosuki said:


> I don’t have Raymond FT but would you sell coco?


Coco just moved out, so sorry!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Is anyone looking for Daisy? I have her in boxes right now


----------



## AC.Newbie

Ok sorry to stray a little here but I have a dilemma. I'm on a mystery island right now with Dom. I don't want him but if anyone here wants him and will make it worth my while, I'll take him and put him immediately into boxes. Would want nmt. He'll be 100% original, I won't give him anything

Edit: sold!


----------



## mayorwenderp

LF: Punchy, Lucky, Pietro 
PM me please!!


----------



## Ally-Ooo

Nin!~ said:


> Looking for sherb, Whitney and Maddie!~ ☺


I'll have Maddie in boxes by tomorrow


----------



## Domykin

Kasosuki said:


> How much could you pay for marshal


I have 60 nmt rn


----------



## Kasosuki

Ah alright sorry I’ve only 30 on hand


----------



## Hime-sama

I can get Coco original (ungifted) in boxes with an hour or so.

Looking for NMT for her just PM and we can try to work something out.


----------



## Kasosuki

Kasosuki said:


> Ah alright sorry I’ve only 30 on hand


Ignore this I responded to the wrong person aha


----------



## julier18

looking for Sally❤


----------



## symdrawshapes

symdrawshapes said:


> i'm looking for:
> • cashmere
> • katt
> • kiki
> • lily
> • nate
> • papi
> • rudy
> • tad
> 
> i can offer whatever p much! :^)


bump!


----------



## mayorwenderp

LF Daisy or Kid Cat!


----------



## axo

LF Jeremiah!


----------



## Haseo13

I have an open plot and I need one of these 

Raymond, Ankha, lucky, Judy, stitches, fauna, molly, Roscoe, coco


----------



## ribbyn

Looking for either Vivian or Freya!


----------



## Haseo13

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm satisfied for my villager lineup, but I'm still looking for:
> - Judy
> I have a good amount of amiibo cards available with a few tier 1 villagers (e.g. Marshal, Stitches, Diana, Beau, Julian, Rosie etc. to name a few), and once the amiibo glitches are fixed I'd offer a 2:1 trade for Judy <3


I don’t have just but can I buy stitches?


----------



## Domykin

Still looking for the rest of my dream team. They aren’t as circulated so I’m having trouble finding them. I can pay


----------



## Lise

Mewlly said:


> Hi! i’m LF tangy, i have a free plot of land right now, and i have NMT to trade for her she’s so cute :3


Hi! I have tangy in boxes right now!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



sarrybearx said:


> looking for:
> Rudy
> tangy
> Zucker
> bob
> coco
> Jeremiah
> Teddy


Hi! I have tangy in boxes rn!


----------



## merrylucky

LF Lucky in boxes, I have nmt!!!


----------



## LuvDolphin

I am currently looking for 

Shep-need original 
Deirdre-need original
Melba-need original 

I can pay in igb,nmt,what I have left of tbt
And ask I might have an item or something you want <3


----------



## jazzygoat

ribbyn said:


> Looking for either Vivian or Freya!


I’ve got Vivian in boxes if you have an empty plot.


----------



## Amaya.Rose.Fae

I have audie in boxes looking for nmts to find a dreamie


----------



## starry-syzygy

EDIT: Found her!

Looking for Piper, can offer bells or wishlist items

Could also trade Sprinkle for her, she's currently in boxes


----------



## Agace

Looking for ungifted ribbot the cute robo frog!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Ankha?


----------



## colefern

Will tip NMT, bells


----------



## Haseo13

Agace said:


> Looking for ungifted ribbot the cute robo frog!


I have him. Once I get my current trade settled I’ll try to get him in boxes for you


----------



## Agace

Haseo13 said:


> I have him. Once I get my current trade settled I’ll try to get him in boxes for you


Omfg that’s so nice of you! Where you looking for something in return?


----------



## Haseo13

Honestly any chance you have gold nuggs?


----------



## Agace

Haseo13 said:


> Honestly any chance you have gold nuggs?


I do happen to have a few!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Im looking for Raymond for my friend. She rlly wants him but I'm willing to pay for him because she's done so much for me 
She probably doesn't have a plot but I can tell you when she does. Please PM me if you have Raymond, he doesn't have to be in boxes right now or if you have his amiibo that would be good too I guess. Thank you


----------



## Haseo13

Agace said:


> I do happen to have a few!


Ok if you have 3 that would suffice. I’m waiting on somebody to get their stitches in boxes, then once I get him moved in I’ll work on ribbot


----------



## petrichr

MayorYuki said:


> hopper in boxes!
> will trade for: anhka, any wolf, or julian.
> will also trade for bells. your offer!





Haseo13 said:


> I have an open plot and I need one of these
> 
> Raymond, Ankha, lucky, Judy, stitches, fauna, molly, Roscoe, coco


Hi @MayorYuki and @Haseo13 , I have an auction for Ankha up here if you are still interested.


----------



## Haseo13

OctoberLithium said:


> Hi, I have an auction for Ankha up here.


Idk how to get to it. This is like my first time posting in this app


----------



## Agace

Haseo13 said:


> Ok if you have 3 that would suffice. I’m waiting on somebody to get their stitches in boxes, then once I get him moved in I’ll work on ribbot


Okay thank you! I have a plot open today so I’ll be free for the rest of the day so just let me know!


----------



## petrichr

Haseo13 said:


> Idk how to get to it. This is like my first time posting in this app


https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ds-at-2000-aest-12-hours-from-posting.548444/ Just click


----------



## Haseo13

OctoberLithium said:


> https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ds-at-2000-aest-12-hours-from-posting.548444/ Just click


Ok just replied thanks


----------



## Laureline

Decided to do something else with her ^^


----------



## toenuki

Caitlin00091 said:


> Is anyone looking for Ankha?


i am! is she still available/original?


----------



## leiladesu

LF: Tia!! I can TT to have an open plot asap and I really want her!!! Please


----------



## Caitlin00091

toenuki said:


> i am! is she still available/original?


Hi! I’m so sorry, but I just sold her! I hope you can find her though


----------



## Laureline

Spot filled


----------



## toenuki

lf raymond! i have ab 300 nmt


----------



## theseaisgreen

Anyone looking for Tasha? She’s in boxes for the rest of the day


----------



## Pr0t0

The Villager I'm looking for are: Dobie / Lobo / Vivian
If you got one of those Villager ready to move out in original condition. Please let me know the price


----------



## Milady

Anyone looking for Goldie?


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Hello readers!~ I'm on a mission to fill my island with darling sheep! So far I have 6~

I'm still looking for,

Curlos - Willow - Vesta and Timbra! If anyone can get in touch with me about any of these four wonderful fluffs, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## peachp1t

LF for hazel and mac!!! can pay in NMT or in-game bells, as well as wishlist items


----------



## xdetta

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Looking for Pietro, Molly, or Raymond.


----------



## Italialovesyou

I have to wait a day or two to be able to get them bur does anyone have any


----------



## Aleigh

*Tucker* will be in boxes all today and tonight if anyone is interested!


----------



## Italialovesyou

ecamllf said:


> Hi! Were you still looking for fang?


If they dont want him ill take him but i have to wait a day or two


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

I have Zucker right now. I'm looking for TBT if anyone wants him.


----------



## xdetta

Italialovesyou said:


> I have to wait a day or two to be able to get them bur does anyone have any


i 100% would give coco but i cant cuz she was also on my list now shes here, if i find anyone who has coco ill definetly notify u


----------



## Italialovesyou

xdetta said:


> i 100% would give coco but i cant cuz she was also on my list now shes here, if i find anyone who has coco ill definetly notify u


 Tysm


----------



## Jeremyryan007

Aleigh said:


> *Tucker* will be in boxes all today and tonight if anyone is interested!


I will give you 500k for him


----------



## training

I am desperately looking for Boris the Cranky Pig.

Trying to build a desert/Egypt section on my island.


----------



## pinkrosiekitty

Looking for Zell, Deidre, and Dobie


----------



## AC.Newbie

Too late. Thanks.


----------



## BalloonFight

I currently have Dom in boxes. I'd be looking for TBT if anyone is interested. Will likely sell him within an hour if I don't get any offers on here.


----------



## peachp1t

anyone want deli, flo, elmer, puddles, or midge??? looking for NMT or the dreamies in my signature :O


----------



## FletchCowabunga

LF: Punchy

Can trade in bells, NMT, or items in my catalogue.

Doesn’t matter if he’s original or not. He’s just awesome. <3


----------



## niko@kamogawa

peachybam said:


> looking for antonio! i just bought the game a couple days ago so i might not have much but i can try!



Just in case if you want Antonio, you can find more information in my thread.

I am still looking for Felicity, Rosie, Judy, Lily, and Maple. I will have an empty plot soon!


----------



## rerejessup

Looking for sherb, dm me price!


----------



## Darian

Ruby is my last dreamie that I need!


----------



## Lise

Looking for my last dreamies! Marshal (already found) and *Melba*  send me a dm with what you want in return please


----------



## Globes216

I am desperately looking for Willow to fill my plot. Please DM me


----------



## clownpapa

Lf Marina in boxes, offering 20nmt


----------



## Llama

Lf coco


----------



## Kasosuki

Lise said:


> Looking for my last dreamies! Marshal and Melba  have one plot empty right now
> They don't have to be original as well!


I have marshal !


----------



## K.K. Tori

Looking for an original or mostly original Sherb!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

The villagers I'm looking for are:
Marshall
Raymond
Pekoe
June
Ellie

These are my friends dreamies so I'm trying to get them for her. I am willing to pay for the villagers for my friend  
PM me if you have any available


----------



## bluetortis26

I have Renee in boxes today.

I'm also looking to get Frita as her replacement tomorrow.


----------



## Jam86

claimed ♡


----------



## Lourakumara

I'm looking for Marshall, Coco, or Muffy


----------



## Toucanjake

LF: Raymond!  Tomorrow.  The space will be open tomorrow.  <3

I can offer... An amazing amount of NMT.  Contact me and we can work something out.  ^.^


----------



## Enxssi

found her!


----------



## bluetortis26

Enxssi said:


> I’m LF Renee!  I can offer TBT!


I have Renee in boxes if you want her


----------



## crim.

hornsby is in boxes if anyone wants him!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Muffy is currently in boxes! I do not want anything for her


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Daily love letter to you wonderful readers! 

I'm still searching for the last 4 sheepies I need to have a full set! 

I'm after~

The Snooty cutie Willow

The Cranky grump Curlos

The Normal quiet Eunice

And last but not least the Snooty fluff Timbra!

If anyone can get me anyone of these wonderful babies I can promise they'll be loved and spoiled and will be in a forever home on my sheep filled island!~ Thank you!

I don't mind if they are 'original' or not! My Frita wears the cutest outfits from her last home and is just as loved~


----------



## Mercedes

Please Portia or Avery... I can offer 100 NMt each for them


----------



## crim.

Mercedes said:


> Please Portia or Avery... I can offer 100 NMt each for them



i have both of them as amiibo villagers!


----------



## Haseo13

Looking for one of any of these villagers. Name a price 
Fauna
Stitches
Judy
Lucky
Roscoe
Molly
Coco


----------



## Quinni

I'm looking for sweet Marina or my boy Julian!  I'd like them both in original or mostly original houses because both of their houses are so cool lol. I'm mainly looking for Marina rn. I have one plot open. I'm willing to pay with TBT since I don't have much NMT, or bells, but 100k bells is the most I can offer rn. Tysm to anyone who can offer me one of my favorite babies


----------



## crim.

i have many amiibo villagers! message me who you want! i probably have them lol


----------



## nyx~

LF Raymond I can pay 50 nmt plus I have a lot of Amiibo cards if you want a villager in return! He's my last dreamie pls help!


----------



## Domykin

Does anybody have Chester, I’ve been looking far and wide but I can’t fine him.


----------



## sixer

looking for bones and bob!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for roald, Skye, Whitney or Marshal. Marshal is for a friend but I'm willing to pay for Marshal myself


----------



## manglegrove

probably a long shot, but a friend of mine is looking for sherb. i'm willing to pay in NMT or bells for him

EDIT: we found sherb!!


----------



## manglegrove

I'm the only one of my friend group who's on belltree, and I don't really like villager trading much myself (I like island hopping, lol), so I thought I'd help them out by facilitating trades for them! I'll be updating this thread continually as people decide they want different things.

also, this should be obvious, but this is for my friends - don't ask me to put villagers you're looking for on here if I don't know you. i'm just doing this for my friends who aren't on belltree.

if you're interested, just reply with the villager you have and what you're selling them for/if you're giving them away!

*Matt (he/him) is looking for:*

Sherb (FOUND!)
Ankha
Sprinkle
Snake
Celia (FOUND!)
Diva
Elvis
Del
*Wyn (he/they) is looking for:*

Agnes
Judy
Zucker (FOUND!)
Octavian
Puddles
Purrl
Tiffany
*Jeremiah (he/him) is looking for:*

Jeremiah (lol)
Pinky
*Kirby (he/they) is looking for:*

Dom

*EDIT:* Matt and Wyn both found dreamies, thanks so much for all you guys' generosity! i'll be giving jeremiah and kirby's dreamies higher priority now so that the former two don't get overloaded with trades


----------



## Kasosuki

sixer said:


> looking for bones and bob!


I’m looking to sell bob!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Looking for roald, Skye, Whitney or Marshal. Marshal is for a friend but I'm willing to pay for Marshal myself


I have marshal for sale!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020

Marshal and Bob are up for sale. PM for offers. Will TT them into boxes once offer is sealed


----------



## toenuki

I have DOM, but he is an unoriginal starter selling for 20 nmt maximum. I also have snake's amiibo! out of all my villagers they are available right now, dom is moving today and snake can come whenever


----------



## hauntedhead

Looking for Ketchup and Gayle!!


----------



## little10

Looking for Dobie the cranky villager!


----------



## manglegrove

toenuki said:


> I have DOM, but he is an unoriginal starter selling for 20 nmt maximum. I also have snake's amiibo! out of all my villagers they are available right now, dom is moving today and snake can come whenever


if you're willing to wait, he says he can pay for part or all of it


----------



## toenuki

manglegrove said:


> if you're willing to wait, he says he can pay for part or all of it


I want Dom out by today so i can use another amiibo on another villager, so whatever's easier for him to do. Dom isn't original as he has a few shirts and a towel but he was my starter (i have sentimental value there) so either or works!

also I hope none of the stuff he has moves in with him, he somehow ended up with 2 pieces of workout equip


----------



## manglegrove

toenuki said:


> I want Dom out by today so i can use another amiibo on another villager, so whatever's easier for him to do. Dom isn't original as he has a few shirts and a towel but he was my starter (i have sentimental value there) so either or works!
> 
> also I hope none of the stuff he has moves in with him, he somehow ended up with 2 pieces of workout equip


he says he has too much going on today so he's going to have to pass, im sorry


----------



## Mowochi

Hello! I have Celia, she’s not in boxes so when your friend’s ready I can put her in boxes as soon as I can~.


----------



## manglegrove

Mowochi said:


> Hello! I have Celia, she’s not in boxes so when your friend’s ready I can put her in boxes as soon as I can~.


whenever you're ready, send the dodo code! he just needs to buy a plot


----------



## crim.

bob is in boxes right now!
payment options are 
option 1: 30 NMT
option 2: 1 mil IGB
option 3: 15 NMT & 500k

pm me!! he needs to go soon!


----------



## HelloItsMe

Looking for Lolly, have 50 NM tickets or bells to pay xx


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for:
Skye, Whitney or Freya

I have a plot open for either one as I only need one of them  
If you PM please don't say which one you want to give me and keep it a surprise until I get there to collect the villager 
I can only pay in igb aswell as I'm low on tbt and nmt right now


----------



## Apriiil

Currently looking for Ankha!


----------



## Bethboj

LF Kiki


----------



## Lindzhayman

manglegrove said:


> I'm the only one of my friend group who's on belltree, and I don't really like villager trading much myself (I like island hopping, lol), so I thought I'd help them out by facilitating trades for them! I'll be updating this thread continually as people decide they want different things.
> 
> also, this should be obvious, but this is for my friends - don't ask me to put villagers you're looking for on here if I don't know you. i'm just doing this for my friends who aren't on belltree.
> 
> if you're interested, just reply with the villager you have and what you're selling them for/if you're giving them away!
> 
> *Matt (he/him) is looking for:*
> 
> Sherb (FOUND!)
> Ankha
> Sprinkle
> Snake
> Celia
> Diva
> Elvis
> Del
> *Wyn (he/they) is looking for:*
> 
> Agnes
> Judy
> Zucker
> Octavian
> Puddles
> Purrl
> Tiffany
> *Jeremiah (he/him) is looking for:*
> 
> Jeremiah (lol)
> Pinky
> *Kirby (he/they) is looking for:*
> 
> Dom


I have zucker in boxes rn!


----------



## manglegrove

Lindzhayman said:


> I have zucker in boxes rn!


They should be able to get a plot! dm me the dodo code when you open so i can send it to them


----------



## Bakuphoon

I have Judy in boxes right now  but I'm not sure what the going rate for her is right now. I'm looking for NMT or gold.


----------



## manglegrove

Bakuphoon said:


> I have Judy in boxes right now  but I'm not sure what the going rate for her is right now. I'm looking for NMT or gold.


how many nmt are you looking for?


----------



## Bakuphoon

50?


----------



## Mowochi

Looking for Poppy!


----------



## Lindzhayman

manglegrove said:


> They should be able to get a plot! dm me the dodo code when you open so i can send it to them





manglegrove said:


> They should be able to get a plot! dm me the dodo code when you open so i can send it to them


ok sounds good! How much are they looking to trade? Mostly interested in bells, lil NMT


----------



## peachp1t

nvm forgot ive got hazel coming dskjfhdksjf


----------



## NeptuneTM

Desperately looking for Erik. Halp.


----------



## Mowochi

NeptuneTM said:


> Desperately looking for Erik. Halp.







__





						Cycling - Wishes from Wishdrop || Amiibo Ordering || Monthly NMT Giveaway || Monthly Dreamie Giveaway
					

Since the game is still so new and thread not as active yet, I'm not being as much of a stickler on ratings unless there are negative ratings or accounts are clearly not active on the forums (i.e. never post here.) Several people are just now being able to get the game. We all do have to start...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




This poster has Erik in boxes~.


----------



## manglegrove

Bakuphoon said:


> 50?


they don't have that many nmt, im sorry 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Lindzhayman said:


> ok sounds good! How much are they looking to trade? Mostly interested in bells, lil NMT


um so funny story! while they were time traveling to move someone out, they got a campsite visitor. they went to check who it was...
...
...
...
...it was zucker. they sent me a screencap and everything. i cant believe it either
so they're getting zucker from there. im really sorry abt how confusing this all was and i hope you can find him a good home!


----------



## Lindzhayman

manglegrove said:


> they don't have that many nmt, im sorry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020
> 
> 
> um so funny story! while they were time traveling to move someone out, they got a campsite visitor. they went to check who it was...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...it was zucker. they sent me a screencap and everything. i cant believe it either
> so they're getting zucker from there. im really sorry abt how confusing this all was and i hope you can find him a good home!


No problem!! Glad they found him


----------



## Bakuphoon

how many they got?


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Goldie? 
Update: solddd


----------



## jokk

looking for tangy, can offer bells or nmt


----------



## Soot Sprite

I'm looking for Tipper! I can pay for her in whatever you'd prefer aside from BTB.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I have a friend that's going to get rid of Del soon, if he didn't already.


----------



## byrdee

Looking for Judy now that it's pride month .. I doubt I'll find her through here, but it's at least worth a shot.

I can offer IGB. ;w;


----------



## manglegrove

Bakuphoon said:


> how many they got?


not very many. like 8. they dont wanna undervalue you so its not a problem if you wanna trade her somewhere else

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Dude_Skillz said:


> I have a friend that's going to get rid of Del soon, if he didn't already.


if you wouldn't mind asking them first, that'd be great - i've already kind of inundated matt w trades today so he might need some time


----------



## Italialovesyou

Looking for these babies except stitches


----------



## nyx~

Anyone looking for Gloria?


----------



## Rambo

Have Chrissy in boxes. LF NMT


----------



## rain_tree

LF: Genji, Amelia, and Static
i have Apollo, Gloria, and Derwin i’d be willing to trade for them!


----------



## funkytown

Looking for Apollo,

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



rain_tree said:


> LF: Genji, Amelia, and Static
> i have Apollo, Gloria, and Derwin i’d be willing to trade for them!


I don’t have any of those villagers, but I’m begging you to let me have Apollo lol. What could I give you. ( I am out of nook miles unfortunately) about to lose my open plot


----------



## funkytown

SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME APOLLO


----------



## XinMiao

LF: Lolly
Willing to pay in golden ores


----------



## Mr Charlie

FieryFetus said:


> LF Scoot, Bob, Eugene, Cherry, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal
> 
> Definitely know for sure I can't afford the last two but yeah


I have Ankha are you willing to pay 100 nmt or best offer?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



SoulSilver said:


> LF Ankha, Merry, Punchy, Fauna, Bam
> 
> Offering IGB, NMT, and I have a good amount of amiibo as well


I have Ankha in boxes. Do you have 100 nmt or Dom?


----------



## crim.

i, along with many others, am looking for raymond! pm me what you want for him! i can work something out with you!


----------



## Krazzy

Looking for old man Dobie


----------



## Poppy71

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Looking for:
> Skye, Whitney or Freya
> 
> I have a plot open for either one as I only need one of them
> If you PM please don't say which one you want to give me and keep it a surprise until I get there to collect the villager
> I can only pay in igb aswell as I'm low on tbt and nmt right now


I have one of them in boxes today. I’d actually prefer IGBs too. How much would you offer?


----------



## Kasosuki

LF Lucky or Coco!!


----------



## pochy

kyles in my campsite incase anybodies interested


----------



## Globes216

Looking for Judy  please dm if you have her going for around 100 NMT


----------



## StarCombo

Hey if anyone has Chief, Poppy or Erik please let me know. I would appreciate it soooo very muchh


----------



## Baroque

Looking for Sherb! As original as possible. Can trade 150 NMT for this elusive boy.


----------



## StarCombo

I have Boone in boxes anyone want hiim?


----------



## stephzs

Looking for original (no custom design clothes/ gifted clothes and furniture) Papi or Lopez
I'm willing to offer 15-20 NMTs, I'll have an empty plot ready on Thursday.
Please DM me if you want to trade!

Got Lopez!


----------



## Jam86

i'm still looking for rod and dobie so if anyone is selling them, lmk a price ☆
i've spent all my nmt looking for them so i can only offer tbt or igb ^-^


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I will have an empty plot tomorrow! If someone here can let me adopt Felicity, Judy, Rosie, Lily, and Maple. Please message me!


----------



## HelloItsMe

Looking for Lolly... have plenty of bells and nmt


----------



## KidKat

Looking for Drift, can offer bells, nmt, hybrids, or if there’s something else specific you’d like I can see if I have it!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

A friend of mine is desperately looking for Chief or Rudy, they don't TT, so today is the only day he has an open plot
He's willing to pay up to 25 NMT


----------



## tylee

looking for tom!


----------



## outofwrlds

Looking for Freya! Can pay in NMT! 

REALLY want her for my island! Almost got her twice, but one deal fell through, and the other ended with a connection error that left me with Ed the horse instead.


----------



## Animal crossing izgood

I am looking  for Zucker or Marina


----------



## Mr Charlie

LF Dom and Lucky. I have plenty of bells to pay for them in ACNH.


----------



## xsopants

LF Molly, Chevre in boxes


----------



## Dando

Looking for Filbert


----------



## Majie

Looking for Shari!
I'm Majie#1754 on Discord
Can pay NMT or bells 
Thank you!!

I got her!


----------



## sfelix

Poppy and Fauna FT!


----------



## symdrawshapes

posting again bc i have an open plot today!

i'm looking for:
• cashmere
• katt
• kiki
• lily
• nate
• rudy
• tad


----------



## zanily

I'm searching for Carmen! Have NMT, Bells, mats, an ironwood dresser DIY, just lmk <3 (I'll need 30 mins to get a plot set up for her!)


----------



## clownpapa

looking for merengue


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Italialovesyou said:


> Looking for these babies except stitches


I noticed today that https://www.belltreeforums.com/members/cotton-candy-cat.140418/ is giving out Pate today. Maybe if you message them, you can get her!


----------



## Juan Javier

Looking for Erik i have NMT


----------



## WishboneRep

My first jock villager just moved out so I’m looking for my favorite New Leaf jock, Pierce! Can give 99k and 3NMT, let me know if you have him!

EDIT: Found!


----------



## wolfie1

Looking for Apollo. I'll have an open plot tomorrow. I can pay in NMTs or bells.


----------



## Tyler 55

Looking for: Bam, Fuchsia, Leonardo, Mathilda, Pekoe, Simon, and Sparro. 

For trade: Wendy, Mac, and NMT.


----------



## Toot

Franklin said:


> LF any of the following: Audie, Beardo, Eugene, Freya, Merengue, Octavian, Ribbot, Raymond, Sprocket, Static, Sterling, Sylvia, Vladimir, Walt
> 
> 4M IGB and/or a few NMT/star fragments/gold available


I know your post was literally 2 months ago, but did you still want Vladimir? Lol.


----------



## LethalLulu

Nevermind!  Found!


----------



## Pr0t0

Looking for an original Dobie, please contact me if you have him in Boxes, will pay nmt/bells


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for vivian, tangy or julian thank you
I really only have items and DIYs for trade.


----------



## HelloItsMe

I have Melba in boxes... if anyone wants this sweet angel


----------



## aloherna

I’m looking for Daisy the dog can pay NMT


----------



## Kasosuki

Bob in boxes looking for at least 60 NMT!


----------



## McDucco

outofwrlds said:


> Looking for Freya! Can pay in NMT!
> 
> REALLY want her for my island! Almost got her twice, but one deal fell through, and the other ended with a connection error that left me with Ed the horse instead.


Hey! I have Frey in boxes rn! Can you do 20+ nmts!


----------



## Rylyn.b

PhantomRose said:


> Looking for BEA, FANG and HAMLET!! Please let me know what you are looking for!!!


I have fang I’m willing to sell him for nmt

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020



FieryFetus said:


> LF Scoot, Bob, Eugene, Cherry, Ruby, Ankha, Marshal
> 
> Definitely know for sure I can't afford the last two but yeah


I have Eugene I’m willing to sell him for nmt!


----------



## crim.

is anyone looking for dotty?


----------



## Minimasher

Dude_Skillz said:


> A friend of mine is desperately looking for Chief or Rudy, they don't TT, so today is the only day he has an open plot
> He's willing to pay up to 25 NMT


I have both of those villagers! I have amiibo cards and could kick one of them out. I am looking for NMTs if you happen to have any, bells would work too. Would you like me to Private Message me


----------



## June

hello! fauna's gonna be in boxes later today if anyone's interested. will hold her for the next 24 hours or so (it's via amiibo kick out & i tt so i can be a bit more flexible with this, if ever). looking for tbt/nmt for her!


----------



## rain_tree

looking for static!! can offer 3 million bells


----------



## gloomville

Looking for Drago in boxes


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Kyle, Rudy and Claude!


----------



## LouLou422

*LF Audie or Erik!*
I have NMTs to offer, as well as bells!  I have an empty plot soon available also!


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Lindzhayman said:


> I have zucker in boxes rn!


I have agnes that I can trade or sell

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



peachp1t said:


> *looking for:*
> 
> agnes
> cranston
> cyd
> gladys
> hazel
> mac
> olaf
> reneigh


I have Agnes if you are still looking will consider trade offers or payment


----------



## LaurenAnisa

Looking for one of these wolf villagers, Whitney, skye or Freya, also looking for Diana and Tia, currently have a spot open!


----------



## peachy13

Looking for Fang atm
EDIT: found!!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for: Pekoe, June or Raymond


----------



## peachmins

June said:


> hello! fauna's gonna be in boxes later today if anyone's interested. will hold her for the next 24 hours or so (it's via amiibo kick out & i tt so i can be a bit more flexible with this, if ever). looking for tbt/nmt for her!


is she still available? x

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



Fuzzypeach said:


> I have agnes that I can trade or sell
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Agnes if you are still looking will consider trade offers or payment


is agnes still available?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



HelloItsMe said:


> I have Melba in boxes... if anyone wants this sweet angel


still available ?


----------



## solecito

About to have Bob in boxes if anyone is interested in getting him.
edit: sold


----------



## Shermsss

hopefully i'm doing this right - I'm looking for Raymond, and I can give Sherb in return (can TT to put him in boxes).


----------



## MartijnE

I'm looking for Murphy. I can pay in NMT or IGB.
Plot has been filled.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I'm looking for Molly or Ketchup. I want a duck villager and they are very cute. I can pay in igb only right now tho and I will have a plot soon


----------



## Straitnine19

If anyone wants pango the peppy anteater, she will be in boxes tomorrow. She is free, I just want her to have a good home. Message me if interested


----------



## lexatives

LF: Pekoe
Will trade NMTs


----------



## Schnitzel

Looking for a bear/cub 
Currently have one plot available 
Already have: Poncho | Bluebear
PM me ​


----------



## June

peachmins said:


> is she still available? x



yes, fauna's still here! if you have an offer + an open plot in the next few hours, feel free to pm ^^ i'm mainly looking for tbt/nmt


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for cookie


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Beau or Sherb


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I have marina in boxes if anyone wants her. I'm only looking for nmt though


----------



## orangepenguin04

Looking for Cyrano, Hopper, or Phil.

Can offer NMTs


----------



## princessmelia

Looking for Ketchup or Eloise to fill a newly open spot!


----------



## Tania

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I have marina in boxes if anyone wants her. I'm only looking for nmt though


hey! how many nmt are you offering for her?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

i have savannah in boxes if anyone wants her!


----------



## panda32510

currently looking for punchy!!! can pay igb as i spent all my nmt trying to find him with no luck

edit: plot has been filled


----------



## xTech

Looking for Bam and Genji! Can pay TBT/IGB for them, or a mix of stuff from my thread here.


----------



## demondays

Looking for Julian, Lily or Molly! I can offer nmts and some igb, or marina if you happen to be looking for her.


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LethalLulu said:


> I'm looking for any of these guys!  I'm only looking to adopt them by tonight, though.
> 
> Skye
> Lolly
> Olivia
> Marshal
> Phoebe
> Ruby
> Diana
> Coco


I have Skye, Lolly, Marshal, Diana and Coco I'd like igb but idc!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



demondays said:


> Looking for Julian, Lily or Molly! I can offer nmts and some igb, or marina if you happen to be looking for her.


I can give you Julian! I don't really care for how much, you can take him!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



xTech said:


> Looking for Bam and Genji! Can pay TBT/IGB for them, or a mix of stuff from my thread here.


I have Genji!


----------



## Libbysf

I have Penelope in boxes if anyone is interested!

& whilst I'm here I'm looking for the following if anyone can help!
- Bob
- Tangy
- Aurora


----------



## SmoochsPLH

No one caught my eye while island hopping and I don't want a random move in so I figured I'd post here.

Hi! I'm looking for either *Marcie* or *Marina*. I *need one by today* if you can please! 

I can't pay nmt since I used them all for island hopping, but I ran into three bell islands so i have quite a few bells now. I can also give you any fruit, hybrids (pictured below), and anything from my catalog (though I'll have to get it to you the next day since I don't tt).


----------



## sfelix

Fauna available if anyone wants her! Looking to trade for any wishlist items!

PS. please message me if interested because I might not see replies on here.


----------



## Jam86

still haven't found rod and i only have a few nmt left so if anyone has him to sell please lmk
i can pay igb or trade reneigh for him ♡

edit: i just used my final nmt with no luck so i really need help finding rod, i have loads of amiibo villagers i can trade ☆


----------



## Meggy124124

Looking for Papi, Jeremiah and Raymond  Thanks!

If you have them please message me and we can figure out pricing if needed


----------



## Roaned

I am trying to create my dreamie town. I’m currently looking for:

Bob
Lolly
Snake
O’Hare
Punchy
Olivia
Felicity
Al
Ankha

I’d appreciate if anyone could help me out! PM me for offers!


----------



## crim.

is anyone looking for dotty?


----------



## RocketPOW!

Im currently search for AUDIE (wolf) and/or VIVIAN (wolf). 
I currently have 30 NMT and 800,000 Bells, if anyone is willing to trade for those villagers.


----------



## Jam86

SmoochsPLH said:


> No one caught my eye while island hopping and I don't want a random move in so I figured I'd post here.
> 
> Hi! I'm looking for either *Marcie* or *Marina*. I *need one by today* if you can please!
> 
> I can't pay nmt since I used them all for island hopping, but I ran into three bell islands so i have quite a few bells now. I can also give you any fruit, hybrids (pictured below), and anything from my catalog (though I'll have to get it to you the next day since I don't tt).


are you still looking for marina? 
i'll have her in boxes soon ☆


----------



## zanily

Roaned said:


> I am trying to create my dreamie town. I’m currently looking for:
> 
> Bob
> Lolly
> Snake
> O’Hare
> Punchy
> Olivia
> Felicity
> Al
> Ankha
> 
> I’d appreciate if anyone could help me out! PM me for offers!


I have felicity moving out right now! Let me know if you're interested c:


----------



## Roaned

zanily said:


> I have felicity moving out right now! Let me know if you're interested c:


Nice! I’ll PM you!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Opal<3 said:


> are you still looking for marina?
> i'll have her in boxes soon ☆


Yes yes! Yay thank you so much! I'll pm you really quick. :3


----------



## Pilgrimatic

Hi! I have Gloria in boxes today, so I'm looking to have Beau move in ASAP. He is my favorite villager. 

I can offer items (I'm working on cataloging right now, but tell me if you want something specific and I'll check if I have it) or 3 NMT. I can also water flowers.


----------



## anne17

Animal crossing izgood said:


> I am looking  for Zucker or Marina


I've got Zucker in boxes!


----------



## Sprinkles32

I will have Vivian in boxes tomorrow. She is original other than the butterfly fish that she bought off of me (I have a hard time telling villagers no) and the catchphrases that she has picked up from my other villagers. Lmk if you're still looking for her.



RocketPOW! said:


> Im currently search for AUDIE (wolf) and/or VIVIAN (wolf).
> I currently have 30 NMT and 800,000 Bells, if anyone is willing to trade for those villagers.


----------



## Ryogeti

Looking for Audie! Don't have much to offer but you can come visit whenever!! lol


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I have Skye in boxes. She got voided *


----------



## Kiery512

I have Bubbles in boxes if anyone wants her!


----------



## manglegrove

i have *flurry* in boxes if anyone would like her!


----------



## RocketPOW!

Sprinkles32 said:


> I will have Vivian in boxes tomorrow. She is original other than the butterfly fish that she bought off of me (I have a hard time telling villagers no) and the catchphrases that she has picked up from my other villagers. Lmk if you're still looking for her.


Sounds good. I'll have the NMTs and Bells ready for ya tommorow. Should I DM you when I have the slot open or will you DM me when Vivian is packed up?


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Libbysf said:


> I have Penelope in boxes if anyone is interested!
> 
> & whilst I'm here I'm looking for the following if anyone can help!
> - Bob
> - Tangy
> - Goldie
> - Aurora



Hey! I have Aurora in my town currently and am waiting for the delivery of some Amiibos... once they have arrived I am planning on moving Aurora out. If you want I can notify you when she is going to move (I hope sometime this weekend or somewhere in the next week... But it could take longer seeing the current situation)? 

Let me know if you are interested! I am sure we can work something out, since I am not looking for much (maybe some tbt).. I like Aurora so not voiding her and finding a nice home for her is more important


----------



## Lightmare

i'm REALLY looking for chrissy bc i have francine and i feel so bad that she's all alone


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I'm looking for June or Pekoe I have an open plot but I can only pay in igb  plz PM me if you have any of them


----------



## Pilgrimatic

wildcosmia said:


> LF: Gloria plz my queen


Still looking for gloria?


----------



## brimill

does anyone have reniegh? i'm willing to pay up to 2,000,000 bells and 10 nmt. i kind of need her today because i finally have an open plot, but if anyone knows how to get another plot open so i can get her at anytime, that would be amazing!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020

Also, I'll be able to sell someone Aurora and Roald kinda soon, my amiibo cards should be arriving soon


----------



## xtigerlilly

LF Vivian or Pecan!  I don't have NMT but I can offer TBT, IGB, or anything else


----------



## Jam86

brimill said:


> does anyone have reniegh? i'm willing to pay up to 2,000,000 bells and 10 nmt. i kind of need her today because i finally have an open plot, but if anyone knows how to get another plot open so i can get her at anytime, that would be amazing!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020
> 
> Also, I'll be able to sell someone Aurora and Roald kinda soon, my amiibo cards should be arriving soon


i have her and can get her in boxes soon ☆


----------



## brimill

Opal<3 said:


> i have her and can get her in boxes soon ☆


oh my gosh thank you so so so much!! i'm free all night, so just lmk when you're ready!


----------



## Ashley_acnl

Looking for June (the bear), please dm me if u have her!!


----------



## ohyun

I'd really like Fang, Julian, Bob, Rolf, Pekoe, Roald, Tybalt, or Tex!


----------



## milktae

Is anyone looking for Pietro?


----------



## Nikki122

Selling Butch!  PM me or see my thread!


----------



## Pr0t0

Looking for Lobo, please let me know if you got him in boxes


----------



## AtomicNyx

My husband is looking for Ribbot. We can offer in game bells or NMTs. ^.^


----------



## Timexturner

LF: Dom, Judy, Raymond, reniegh, Sherb


----------



## solecito

Does anyone want to buy Dom? He's in boxes at the moment!


----------



## zanily

Hi everyone, I’m looking for Ursala c:


----------



## Chibiusa

Still on my quest for Dobie & Bunnie.


----------



## Meggy124124

Meggy124124 said:


> Looking for Papi, Jeremiah and Raymond  Thanks!
> 
> If you have them please message me and we can figure out pricing if needed


Just a bump up!


----------



## immyshine

Looking for poncho !


----------



## Timexturner

Chibiusa said:


> Still on my quest for Dobie & Bunnie.


I have dobie, he’s not in boxes yet, but when he is I can let you know


----------



## Chibiusa

Timexturner said:


> I have dobie, he’s not in boxes yet, but when he is I can let you know


Is he original? I don't have anyone that's asked to move yet, so no rush!


----------



## Timexturner

Chibiusa said:


> Is he original? I don't have anyone that's asked to move yet, so no rush!


Yep. Original.


----------



## soomi

Henry is moving out tomorrow  Would love it if he goes to a good home!


----------



## crim.

nvm


----------



## Chibiusa

Timexturner said:


> Yep. Original.


If you could let me know when he moves out that'd be awesome! I could just TT someone out for him.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Original Marshal will be in boxes tomorrow.  Holding auction on my cycling thread (link in sig) with starting bid of 5 NMT if anyone would like to participate.


----------



## Xdee

Hi everyone, I have Bam at my campsite today if anyone is interested


----------



## hanakuromori

Looking for Fang, Bruce or Erik! Can pay in NMT or bells


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Open plot right now looking for vivian the most but also wanting tangy or julian thank you!


----------



## patmorgana

Looking for Cyd!


----------



## CookieZookiw

Looking for Raymond
Willing to pay up to 3mil bells. 1mil downpayment, then the other 2 once he agrees to move to my island. Thanks!


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I'm still looking for 3 more Sheeps! 

I'm after:

The Grumpy floof - Curlos

The Snooty cuties - Willow or Timbra

And lastly the Uchi goth - Muffy


----------



## Cavalish

Looking for an original Rosie! I can pay in IGB or a combo igb and nmt.


----------



## KAYYBE

Looking for roald or raddle.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020


----------



## Kiery512

Looking for Apollo or Ketchup.


----------



## Straitnine19

Does anyone want Pango? She's in boxes and I want her to have a new home.


----------



## Minimasher

symdrawshapes said:


> posting again bc i have an open plot today!
> 
> i'm looking for:
> • cashmere
> • katt
> • kiki
> • lily
> • nate
> • rudy
> • tad


Not sure if you still have an open plot but I have Rudy in boxes! If you want him


----------



## Dando

Looking for Filbert


----------



## JellyBeans

LF my boy Ozzie! or Jeremiah

FT: NMT, bells, anything from this thread etc

edit: found Ozzie!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Sherb!


----------



## XinMiao

LF lolly asap have an open plot rn
Willing to trade golden ores/ large star fragments


----------



## Cyku

I still have Gladys in boxes, does someone want her? C:


----------



## Kasosuki

Looking for offers for Bob he’s in boxes!! I need my last dreamie (coco) so if you have her for trade lmk! Other than that I’m only accepted NMT I need him out soon!!


----------



## bellyb666

LF: Molly

here’s what i can offer:
- 1 million bells
- 10 real Redd paintings & statues
- craft any Celeste recipe
- 40+ fossils
- order whatever you want from my catalog


----------



## Pr0t0

still looking for Lobo, got 6 hours left. please let me know if you got him in boxes 
Last Piece missing for my Wolfpack


----------



## LouLou422

I can offer NMTs and IGBs, I also have an empty plot available!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

Bump


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Claude!


----------



## phl

Looking for Dom!


----------



## soomi

Henry is in boxes. Free to a good home


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Sherb!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I am looking for *Kidd*! 

Oh, and I will have *Bill* moved out the day after tomorrow (tomorrow he will be in boxes). So if anyone would like to have him, let me know!  
[Note: I moved him in via Amiibo, but because I did not play the day he moved in, his house exterior glitched and it now has Nana's exterior. This is just useful information for anyone of you who wants to pick him up - so you don't think I am scamming you - since his house exterior should be fine once he moves into a new town.]


----------



## lizardmilitia

Looking for Skye and Olivia, willing to pay NMT!


----------



## RocketPOW!

lizardmilitia said:


> Looking for Skye and Olivia, willing to pay NMT!


I currently have an Olivia. Want to discuss?


----------



## milkyi

lf: audie !! olivia, bob, bunnie, pietro


----------



## MochiACNL

Looking for Merry! Have nmts for trade


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Opal<3 said:


> still haven't found rod and i only have a few nmt left so if anyone has him to sell please lmk
> i can pay igb or trade reneigh for him ♡
> 
> edit: i just used my final nmt with no luck so i really need help finding rod, i have loads of amiibo villagers i can trade ☆


This Cycling thread has a Rod amiibo, he'll cost very few tbt https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...villagers-status-open-taking-requests.537853/


----------



## crim.

i have lots of amiibos! pm me! i probably have who you want 
i also have a discord server you can join for them and/or just for fun, but if you do not have discord, i can deal through here <3


----------



## Kasosuki

crim. said:


> i have lots of amiibos! pm me! i probably have who you want
> i also have a discord server you can join for them and/or just for fun, but if you do not have discord, i can deal through here <3


Is there an amiibo for coco ?


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Thinking about kicking out Stitches. this is a MIGHT, only for a good offer, or if I simply don't want him.
PM me if you're interested


----------



## crim.

Kasosuki said:


> Is there an amiibo for coco ?



pmed you


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

LF Eugene - I will have a free space tomorrow. PM me if you have him and can get him in boxes by then.


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Marina in boxes!
Looking for a loving home that will be welcoming

Payment appreciated ( IGB or NMT or TBT )


----------



## rawpbjsamich

lizardmilitia said:


> Looking for Skye and Olivia, willing to pay NMT!


I have Skye's amiibo if you still want her!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



milkyi said:


> lf: audie !! olivia, bob, bunnie, pietro


I have Pietro as an amiibo! Do you want him?


----------



## crim.

is anyone looking for lobo and/or chevre? they are on mine and my sister's islands and they need to go for other trades


----------



## CafeBrewster

Zucker in boxes! Looking to trade for Sherb hopefully, but any NMT is also appreciated.


----------



## valval

I'm looking for Teddy if anyone has him moving out - I had him on my original island and I miss him like crazyI have NMTs, IGBs, several hybrids, and any of the DIYs below:



Spoiler: DIY List



Rustic Stone Wall
Bamboo Lunch box
Bamboo-shoot Lamp
Wooden-Mosaic Wall
Barrel
Gold Bars
Ironwood Cupboard
Pear wardrobe


----------



## Straitnine19

Anyone want Pango? She is in boxes and free for a new home


----------



## Adaberny

Found ~


----------



## Arckaniel

LF: Lily
Willing to pay IGB/NMT for her 
Also I have Drake in boxes (not yet but will TT forward if someone wants him) if anyone's interested


----------



## Meggy124124

Meggy124124 said:


> Just a bump up!


Papi, Jeremiah and Raymond
Also looking for Dobie!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Adaberny said:


> Looking for Genji! c: Will trade nmt and or bells


I have Genji as an amiibo!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for June or Raymond  please PM me if you have either as they are for my friend


----------



## Pilgrimatic

I'm still looking for Beau. I have an empty plot TODAY. Plz plz plz


----------



## Milady

Looking for Coco or Kyle! Can trade Julian or give NMT


----------



## Lilikoi_lucy

I was looking for a few different villagers and decided to give myself 5 NMT to take a look myself first and came across Marina lol.
Feeling lucky


----------



## ellienoise

LF Chevre and flurry! please pm me


----------



## funkytown

If anyone’s giving away or has apollo In boxes let me know


----------



## Kiery512

Looking for Ketchup or Apollo! Please!


----------



## Crash

lf a 100% original audie. i have an open plot right now, i can trade for any villager with an amiibo or bells/tbt/whatever. PM me please!


----------



## cami_tayler

LF: Lolly!


----------



## Adaberny

rawpbjsamich said:


> I have Genji as an amiibo!


I have found now thank you ^^


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Whitney, Freya or Kyle 
They don't have to be in boxes right now but if you have them please PM me  I can only pay in igb right now though


----------



## Jhine7

Hi! Currently LF Apollo, Phoebe, Lucky, and Julian in that ranking order. PM me if you have any of them available for cycling out on 6/6/20!

Can offer NMT, IGB, or TBT for them. Thank you!


----------



## cagycorvidae

𝙻𝙵 𝚊𝚗 𝚘𝚛𝚒𝚐𝚒𝚗𝚊𝚕 𝚁𝚘𝚍𝚎𝚘!!
𝚒 𝚌𝚊𝚗 𝚝𝚛𝚊𝚍𝚎 𝚂𝚑𝚎𝚛𝚋, 𝚋𝚎𝚕𝚕𝚜, 𝚘𝚛 𝙽𝙼𝚃𝚜!
𝚂𝚑𝚎𝚛𝚋 𝚒𝚜 𝚒𝚗 𝚋𝚘𝚡𝚎𝚜!


----------



## Totallyhuman108

Guys I’m offering 100,000 bells if anyone can please offer me Pietro! We can negotiate if needed!


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Claude and also now for Kidd!


----------



## immyshine

Anyone selling Raymond ?


----------



## sarosephie

Fang is up for grabs if anyone is looking for wolves


----------



## Nodokana

Looking for Sherb. I have an open plot ready. Can trade for tbt (have more than what's listed on the sidebar) or nmt (limited).


----------



## MonkParty

sarosephie said:


> Fang is up for grabs if anyone is looking for wolves


How original is he? And what are you wanting for him?


----------



## sarosephie

MonkParty said:


> How original is he? And what are you wanting for him?


He is not original. I can do TBts,


----------



## crim.

i'm looking for raymond! i have more than 20 million bells and around 400 NMT and any amiibo villagers you want!!! please help me! i'm trying to get him for my friends little sister!!!! 
we got him!!


----------



## MonkParty

sarosephie said:


> He is not original. I can do TBts,


Do you remember what he's been gifted? And how much TBT? I have no idea the value of it so I'm not confident making an offer >_<


----------



## sarosephie

MonkParty said:


> Do you remember what he's been gifted? And how much TBT? I have no idea the value of it so I'm not confident making an offer >_<


Mostly just clothing, den desk, rocket lamp, fish, and a sofa


----------



## MonkParty

sarosephie said:


> Mostly just clothing, den desk, rocket lamp, fish, and a sofa


Hmmm. I think I'll keep trying... thanks, though, I hope you find a home for him!


----------



## sarosephie

sarosephie said:


> Mostly just clothing, den desk, rocket lamp, fish, and a sofa


Do you mind moving to the other thread?


----------



## Benlord

Hi y’all, I currently have all my dreamies except for Roald.  I’d be willing to pay NMT or IGB for him!


----------



## Mochiibunnie

I can offer NMT or bells


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Looking for Hamphrey...he's the only perma-villager I'm still missing. Don't have a lot of NMT, but I'll trade what I can and have plenty of TBT to offer as well.


----------



## Caitlin00091

Looking for Judy for my friends mom! Can offer bells and some NMT


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Jhine7 said:


> Hi! Currently LF Apollo, Phoebe, Lucky, and Julian in that ranking order. PM me if you have any of them available for cycling out on 6/6/20!
> 
> Can offer NMT, IGB, or TBT for them. Thank you!


I currently have Apollo and Julian as amiibos! I'll be getting Lucky on Sunday!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Totallyhuman108 said:


> Guys I’m offering 100,000 bells if anyone can please offer me Pietro! We can negotiate if needed!


I have Pietro's amiibo!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

LF: Judy for my little sisters birthday
FT: 20 million bells, 90 nmt, and I have a bunch of amiibos with 25 more coming in on sunday, please name your price!


----------



## aiyana_theresa

can offer igb, tbt, or nmt


----------



## Milkiaaa

LF frobert and Raymond!!!


----------



## Jessi

I have muffy in Boxes if anyone wants her. I'd like nmt


----------



## SatinGhast

I would love Lucky with all my heart  

Trade or Buy or my eternal gratitude and friendship


----------



## rawpbjsamich

SatinGhast said:


> I would love Lucky with all my heart
> 
> Trade or Buy or my eternal gratitude and friendship


I'm getting his amiibo on sunday! If you'd still like him then, you can have him for free!


----------



## SatinGhast

rawpbjsamich said:


> I'm getting his amiibo on sunday! If you'd still like him then, you can have him for free!


 omg, thank you! ; u ;  That was so quick, haha! I will make sure to have an open plot and give you my friend code if you ever need anything or want to visit, my gate will always be open to you ^_^


----------



## rawpbjsamich

SatinGhast said:


> omg, thank you! ; u ;  That was so quick, haha! I will make sure to have an open plot and give you my friend code if you ever need anything or want to visit, my gate will always be open to you ^_^


Omg that's so sweet!


----------



## asuka

looking for Teddy, Pietro, and Dom! i don't have a space atm but i am working on it, lmk if you have any of them that are moving! I have NMTs, bells, or TBT to trade^^


----------



## Balverine

Looking for Julia the snooty ostrich! I do have a plot rn that i'm going to keep open as long as possible, and I will happily pay NMT, TBT or IGB <3


----------



## zee=^w^=

Looking for Marshal the Smug Squirrel! I can offer bells, NMTs, golden nuggets, star fragments, and I have lots of hybrid flowers to throw in too if anyone want them! I only have 9 villagers right now so I can buy an open plot to take in Marshal whenever 
Traded


----------



## Jassiii

zee=^w^= said:


> Looking for Marshal the Smug Squirrel! I can offer bells, NMTs, golden nuggets, star fragments, and I have lots of hybrid flowers to throw in too if anyone want them! I only have 9 villagers right now so I can buy an open plot to take in Marshal whenever



Sending a pm !


----------



## mugi

anyone lf goldie?


----------



## rain_tree

looking for genji!!


----------



## CaveGirl

I would soooo love Julia she is my absolute favorite! Would also die for Lily or Flora! (I’ve been gifted Flora)


----------



## Wiimfiuser

Would love a cat villager :3 ty!

Any as well


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

LF Eugene


----------



## MochiACNL

Still LF Merry!


----------



## AtomicNyx

Still on the search for an Original Ribbot! ^.^ can offer NMT or bells!!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

AtomicNyx said:


> Still on the search for an Original Ribbot! ^.^ can offer NMT or bells!!


I have him! Though not in boxes I can get him in them today


----------



## porkpie28

looking for 
*Audie*
 Raymond 
 Judy, Dom


----------



## CafeBrewster

Anyone have Melba?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



CaveGirl said:


> I would soooo love Lily she is my absolute favorite! Would also die for Julia or Flora!


I have Julia in boxes!


----------



## HelloItsMe

I have stitches in boxes! Dm me


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Claude and Kidd!


----------



## Haseo13

crim. said:


> i have many amiibo villagers! message me who you want! i probably have them lol


Do you have Judy or lucky?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



Bakuphoon said:


> I have Judy in boxes right now  but I'm not sure what the going rate for her is right now. I'm looking for NMT or gold.


Yeah I can give you 100 for Judy that’s about the normal rate

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

LF

COCO
JUDY
LUCKY
MOLLY


----------



## Altarium

Hi everyone! I'm still looking for Teddy


----------



## jlnyc

LF Molly! Name your price


----------



## rawpbjsamich

asuka said:


> looking for Teddy, Pietro, and Dom! i don't have a space atm but i am working on it, lmk if you have any of them that are moving! I have NMTs, bells, or TBT to trade^^


I have Pietro's amiibo and can get him for you!


----------



## applesauc3

I have graham ready to go in boxes if anybody wants to buy


----------



## rawpbjsamich

rain_tree said:


> looking for genji!!


I have Genji!


----------



## Meggy124124

Meggy124124 said:


> Papi, Jeremiah and Raymond
> Also looking for Dobie!



PM is you have them! Thanks!


----------



## TortimerCrossing

LF Fuschia


----------



## crim.

Haseo13 said:


> Do you have Judy or lucky?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> 
> Yeah I can give you 100 for Judy that’s about the normal rate
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> LF
> 
> COCO
> JUDY
> LUCKY
> MOLLY



judy is not an amiibo yet, so i don't have her! but i see that someone helped you!! i do have lucky, coco, and molly for whenever you need any of them! you can always pm me


----------



## rawpbjsamich

LF: Raymond
FT: Ankha, Marshal, Coco, Genji, Julian, Apollo, Diana, Pietro, Roscoe, Francine, Skye, Lolly, up to 5 million igb, and about 90 nmt


----------



## mcfishstix

alpacalypse said:


> will pay 10nmt for an original bettina c:


Hiya, this is super late, but I've currently got Bettina in boxes! If your offer still stands, would be happy to send you my dodo x


----------



## alpacalypse

mcfishstix said:


> Hiya, this is super late, but I've currently got Bettina in boxes! If your offer still stands, would be happy to send you my dodo x


ahh i actually just got a new move-in only yesterday and don’t do big amounts of time traveling so i can’t take her unfortunately >.< sorry for the trouble and thank you for reaching out to me, i really appreciate it c’:


----------



## mcfishstix

alpacalypse said:


> ahh i actually just got a new move-in only yesterday and don’t do big amounts of time traveling so i can’t take her unfortunately >.< sorry for the trouble and thank you for reaching out to me, i really appreciate it c’:


No worries! Thanks for the quick response. Hf xx


----------



## Animal crossing izgood

I have hamphry in boxes if any one wants him


----------



## lolli8223

xtigerlilly said:


> LF Vivian or Pecan!  I don't have NMT but I can offer TBT, IGB, or anything else



I have Pecan in boxes today


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have baby bear Olive in boxes, free to a good home. Hope someone sees this.


----------



## cainhurst

I'm looking for Mint the snooty squirrel! I can offer 15 NMTs, 250k bells, and 2 blue roses for her. If you're interested, please shoot me a PM!

found elsewhere


----------



## Jhine7

rawpbjsamich said:


> I currently have Apollo and Julian as amiibos! I'll be getting Lucky on Sunday!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020


I'll PM you!


----------



## Hiccup78

I'm looking for girl squirrels for my island if anyone has any of the following, please let me know!

In order of preference:
Nibbles
Hazel
Mint
Pecan
Caroline


----------



## Crash

looking for an original audie! i can give you any villager you want in return (as long as they have an amiibo) or tbt/igb.


----------



## heylucyhey

CafeBrewster said:


> Anyone have Melba?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Julia in boxes!


I am currently offering melba if you want to pick her up.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Looking for my girls Vesta or Eunice. I don't have any nmt right now, but I could give you some bells and hybrids.


----------



## LouLou422

LF Erik and Audie, DM me if you have either


----------



## acnh.eclipse

SliceAndDice said:


> Looking for my girls Vesta or Eunice. I don't have any nmt right now, but I could give you some bells and hybrids.


Hey there! I got Vestas amiibo!


----------



## CaveGirl

CafeBrewster said:


> Anyone have Melba?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Julia in boxes!


Do you still have here?


----------



## SliceAndDice

acnh.eclipse said:


> Hey there! I got Vestas amiibo!


Oooh, that's awesome. What do you want for her? I got Dotty moving out so I'd have a plot open.


----------



## AC.Newbie

TortimerCrossing said:


> LF Fuschia


I might have her tonight. She's not original though, I've given her some dresses


----------



## acnh.eclipse

SliceAndDice said:


> Oooh, that's awesome. What do you want for her? I got Dotty moving out so I'd have a plot open.


Just some igb? Need to re do my island so some bells would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SliceAndDice

acnh.eclipse said:


> Just some igb? Need to re do my island so some bells would be greatly appreciated


How about 1,5 Million?


----------



## Gremmy

Looking for *Wolves*! I *already have* fang, Skye and Dobbie, looking for _ANY other_ wolves doesn't matter who!!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

SliceAndDice said:


> How about 1,5 Million?


Yep that’s great


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

LF: Whitney, Kyle or Freya. I think all 3 are adorable but I can only have 1 so PM me if you have any. I do have a plot


----------



## Snowifer

Looking for sally or static! Willing to pay for either one.


----------



## Jenleigh99

gloomville said:


> Looking for Drago in boxes


I have Drago in boxes now if you still need him. Looking for NMT but will take bells


----------



## -Zora-

Lf- Vesta 

I'll have an open plot today


----------



## CafeBrewster

heylucyhey said:


> I am currently offering melba if you want to pick her up.


Hi do you still have her? I had some family stuff to tend to


----------



## acnh.eclipse

-Zora- said:


> Lf- Vesta
> 
> I'll have an open plot today


I have her amiibo!


----------



## Ktjamie

LF - Mitzi 

let me know what you’re looking for!


----------



## -Zora-

acnh.eclipse said:


> I have her amiibo!


That's great! Would you be able to get her to me today?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

-Zora- said:


> That's great! Would you be able to get her to me today?


Yes! It may take a while to scan her in then scan in someone else to replace her but I will let you know when I’m ready


----------



## TortimerCrossing

AC.Newbie said:


> I might have her tonight. She's not original though, I've given her some dresses


keep me posted!


----------



## -Zora-

acnh.eclipse said:


> Yes! It may take a while to scan her in then scan in someone else to replace her but I will let you know when I’m ready


Awesome! You can send me a pm whenever she's ready and take your time I'm in no rush!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

-Zora- said:


> Awesome! You can send me a pm whenever she's ready and take your time I'm in no rush!


Ok! Great


----------



## CafeBrewster

Anyone have Julia?


----------



## Firesquids

NVM


----------



## Hannahlion

my friend want Julian so how much for it ??
Julian

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020



rawpbjsamich said:


> I currently have Apollo and Julian as amiibos! I'll be getting Lucky on Sunday!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Pietro's amiibo!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> LF: Judy for my little sisters birthday
> FT: 20 million bells, 90 nmt, and I have a bunch of amiibos with 25 more coming in on sunday, please name your price!


my friend want Julian so how much for it ??

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
[/QUOTE]

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

So I am looking for people for my friend so here is who I need 
Julian, Olaf, Roscoe, Bob, Ketchup, Roise, Bettina or merengue. 
we are willing to pay for it 
Please and thank you !


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Still LF Hamphrey...

Can offer IGB, BTB, any of my amiibo villagers I can scan in and give away, some extra DIYs...

I seriously need my grumpy chonkboi! 

Don't have a plot open currently, but I can TT one of my randos out when the time comes.


----------



## CafeBrewster

Apollo in boxes if anyone is interested!


----------



## jlnyc

Looking for Aurora, Dizzy, Ellie, Merengue, and Molly!   

Will pay bells/NMT!


----------



## 0orchid

Looking for Bunnie, Chester, or Apple!


----------



## cocoavolcano

LF: Audie! I can offer bells! lmk if you're willing to sell!


----------



## lizkun

Looking for Dierdre! I've been looking on the islands but can't find her, and I need to choose someone to move in today


----------



## Lightmare

lf: erik, beau, coco!!


----------



## Kiara12

Is anyone looking for Colton? He will be in boxes tomorrow


----------



## cas cas

still looking for snake 
edit: found!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just want Ruby!


----------



## Crash

looking for an original audie, just lmk what you want in return ;-;


----------



## Globes216

Looking for original Nana, Gladys or Merry, willing to pay NMTs dm me!


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

Looking for Stella!! please let me know if you'd be willing to give her, I can pay <3


----------



## coney

Looking for Grizzly, Ike, June, or Robin. Will have an open plot tomorrow.


----------



## BalloonFight

cas cas said:


> still looking for snake



Sent you a PM


----------



## nerdymom

I'm looking for Merengue..anyone possibly have her moving out? Don't want her too much? Please let me know and we can work out payment of some type❤❤❤


----------



## Ssj4Zoroark

Hello I'm looking for either Celia or Apollo. If you have any of them feel free to talk to me


----------



## mochacookie

Bill is in boxes! Pm me if you want him.


----------



## CrestFallen

Leopold asked to move out today (if anyone wants him just ask) and I’m looking for:

Lily
Lolly
Antonio (especially!)
Annabelle

15 NMT each!


----------



## Capumb

Still looking for *Kitt*, please, if anyone has him! Only person that ik with him has flaked on me a few times. :l I'm willing to trade a bit to get him.


----------



## AngelicSlayer

FOUND her ... Looking for Megan please. Spent 12+ hrs and not found her yet. I have an open spot for her atm and won't be open for long and can pay 400 nmt


----------



## Noellie24

Looking for Tiffany


----------



## Laysea

LF Marshal
FT Ketchup


----------



## MissiNy

I am currently looking for my daughters dreamie, Kabuki!! I’m willing to pay 50NMT for him..


----------



## sparkle_princess

Nvm


----------



## Ssj4Zoroark

CafeBrewster said:


> Apollo in boxes if anyone is interested!


I'm up for Apollo If you're still offering. What's your offer


----------



## Sweetley

Still looking for Claude!

Found!


----------



## Roaned

Looking For: Punchy and O’Hare
Offering: 1 million bells or 10 NMT, can go a bit higher tho
PM me if you’re interested!


----------



## Darcy94x

AngelicSlayer said:


> Looking for Megan please. Spent 12+ hrs and not found her yet. I have an open spot for her atm and won't be open for long and can pay 400 nmtView attachment 270443View attachment 270443


I have megan on my island! I will TT to try and get her out


----------



## Blaze_The_Foxx

Hi, I’m hoping to buy Audie, Kyle Or Chief. I can offer 20 nook miles tickets and 500,000 bells for either of them

I’d be willing to buy Freya, Wolfgang, Lobo or Fang if you have them as well, for 15 nook miles tickets and 300,000 bells


----------



## Roaned

Blaze_The_Foxx said:


> Hi, I’m hoping to buy Audie, Kyle Or Chief. I can offer 20 nook miles tickets and 500,000 bells for either of them
> 
> I’d be willing to buy Freya, Wolfgang, Lobo or Fang if you have them as well, for 15 nook miles tickets and 300,000 bells


I have Kyle on my island right now so I can time travel him into boxes if you want


----------



## Blaze_The_Foxx

That would be fantastic!! Thank you so much

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Blaze_The_Foxx said:


> That would be fantastic!! Thank you so much


I’m ready when ever you are


----------



## LouLou422

Hello!  I'm looking for Audie or Erik, I have an open plot and can offer IGBs


----------



## Blaze_The_Foxx

Hi I’m looking to buy Rowan. I would be willing to pay 20 Nook Miles Tickets and 500,000 Bells for him!!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I'm looking for June, Pekoe or Raymond for my friend. I'm up to paying for either of them myself in igb. I don't have much tbt or nmt right now so igb is the best I can do


----------



## Julieaussie

Hi I am looking for

Judy
Maple
Melba
Merry
Poppy
Fauna


----------



## Hazysummerskies

I'm seeking Olivia for a trade tomorrow. I have both TBT or NMT to offer in exchange.


----------



## kacchan

Maiolin said:


> i told her, but she wants raymond xD


still looking for raymond?


----------



## hardix

I am looking to pick up Dobie!!

I currently have an empty plot.
Due to this, I can only pay with what I have.

If I do not have as much as you would like, I would be more than willing to work hard to make up for it in the next day or two.


----------



## lolli8223

I have an empty plot today and would like Reneigh! I’m currently island touring but wanted to post here as well.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Don't need Hamphrey anymore...caved and ordered his card on eBay.


----------



## porkpie28

still looking for Raymond, Judy, Dom, Audie, I will have a space tomorrow


----------



## CafeBrewster

Anyone have Julia?


----------



## Loreley

Looking for Cousteau or Wart Jr!


----------



## cheezu

Is anyone looking for Velma?
She's currently in boxes.


----------



## Hannahlion

I am currently working on moving Raymond our so if anyone want him. Let me know but it gonna be a lot of bell or something to get him


----------



## Kakashi

Hi everyone 

Punchy is currently in boxes if anyone is seeking him  

Otherwise : Hoping to find in no order. Judy, Merengue, Raymond. 

Let me know! I can also trade stitches? Or we can work something out ^^


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Hannahlion said:


> I am currently working on moving Raymond our so if anyone want him. Let me know but it gonna be a lot of bell or something to get him


My friend rlly wants Raymond but I'm willing to pay myself as she doesn't have many bells. Is 500k good enough?


----------



## Lullabynny

Hello, I'm not looking for many villagers. I have an open plot right now and I want either:


Molly
Ellie
Lily 
If anyone has either of them please hmu. I can pay in NMT or IGB


----------



## CafeBrewster

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Hello, I'm not looking for many villagers. I have an open plot right now and I want either:
> 
> 
> Molly
> Ellie
> Lily
> If anyone has either of them please hmu. I can pay in NMT or IGB


I have Molly’s amiibo if you’d like me to move her out for you! (Not using the amiibo method, don’t worry) x


----------



## Lullabynny

CafeBrewster said:


> I have Molly’s amiibo if you’d like me to move her out for you! (Not using the amiibo method, don’t worry) x


Oh yes please that would be so much help ;; What would you like as payment?


----------



## CafeBrewster

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Oh yes please that would be so much help ;; What would you like as payment?


If you have any spare NMT or Ironwood recipes that would be amazing but if not, don’t worry about it


----------



## Lullabynny

CafeBrewster said:


> If you have any spare NMT or Ironwood recipes that would be amazing but if not, don’t worry about it


I have some nmt I could give, does 45 sound fair or would you like more?


----------



## Hannahlion

Dm me for Raymond


----------



## Crash

still looking for an original audie, i keep missing her! i can give you any villager in return or bells/tbt/etc. PM me pleaseeee :c


----------



## GalacticMermaid

Looking for Kabuki. I’ve been wanting him for so long.


----------



## 0orchid

0orchid said:


> Looking for Bunnie, Chester, or Apple!


still looking! I can offer igb, tbt, nmt, hybrids, items, amiibo villagers


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Looking for Colton! Will have room tomorrow! Will have NMT to trade


----------



## jambettestan

Ever since I first layed eyes on Jambette I knew I had to have her so if anyone has Jambette in boxes please lemme know 
I am relatively new player so I don't got many stonks or nmt but I got a lil to give for my froggy princess


----------



## ja2mine

LF: Bunnie
Offering NMT


----------



## Stella-Io

LF: Judy, Punchy, Stitches or Dobie

Offering: 64 NMTs (I have 129k so I can only redeem that much atm)
Bells (I have around 2mil)
TBT
Items off your wishlist
Some hybrids
Amiibo villagers
And anythin in my shop atm (Natsukashi Shack)
I can also craft stuff, I have all the summer items, I can make a moon, various but not all flower crowns/wreaths, some gold stuff and other stuff.

Edit: I can only do this later tonight, prob around 10:30pm EST and all day tomorrow as I have an animal moving out (Tutu)

Double Edit: I've gotten offers now, thanks to those who have read and offered! I'll still be looking for these villagers until late June/early July (I ordered amiibo cards but I would like to start designing my island now) but I won't always have space open for them. But for Judy I'll make an exception.


----------



## misscarol

Found her, thank you!


----------



## Hannahlion

Who want Raymond ???


----------



## RocketPOW!

Stella-Io said:


> LF: Judy, Punchy, Stitches or Dobie
> 
> Offering: 64 NMTs (I have 129k so I can only redeem that much atm)
> Bells (I have around 2mil)
> TBT
> Items off your wishlist
> Some hybrids
> Amiibo villagers
> And anythin in my shop atm (Natsukashi Shack)
> I can also craft stuff, I have all the summer items, I can make a moon, various but not all flower crowns/wreaths, some gold stuff and other stuff.
> 
> Edit: I can only do this later tonight, prob around 10:30pm EST and all day tomorrow as I have an animal moving out (Tutu)


I currently have a Punchy


----------



## Stella-Io

RocketPOW! said:


> I currently have a Punchy



Thank you for the offer! I've gotten offers already, I just edited my posts with new info, so for now I'll have to decline this one. Thank you thou!


----------



## Roaned

RocketPOW! said:


> I currently have a Punchy


What was your price for Punchy?


----------



## Bebsisl

Looking for Wolfgang! I have many NMT’s and bells so just looking for a good offer I’ve already spent hundreds trying to find him myself


----------



## Bebsisl

I’ve spent hundreds on NMT’s trying to find him myself but it’s proving impossible  just wondering if anyone has him in boxes atm?


----------



## RocketPOW!

Roaned said:


> What was your price for Punchy?


20 NMT sound okay?


----------



## Dando

Looking for Baabara


----------



## Roaned

RocketPOW! said:


> 20 NMT sound okay?


Yeah, I just need to free up a plot for him and get some more NMT. Should be 2-3 hours. That okay with you?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Does anyone want Gaston? He's not in boxes right now but he will be and I wanted to know if anyone would like him in advance


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Gremmy said:


> Looking for *Wolves*! I *already have* fang, Skye and Dobbie, looking for _ANY other_ wolves doesn't matter who!!


I have Whitney!


----------



## Kayla777

Hello  I am looking for one of these dreamies:
Coco, Tangy, Audie, Marshal, Raymond, and Marina.
I know the last four are harder to obtain but I thought Id ask. I have some nmts and a lot more bells, thank you very much


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Looking for Judy! Will pay 100nmt for her


----------



## RocketPOW!

Roaned said:


> Yeah, I just need to free up a plot for him and get some more NMT. Should be 2-3 hours. That okay with you?


I dont think ill be able to do it today unfortunately


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Hannahlion said:


> my friend want Julian so how much for it ??
> Julian
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> 
> my friend want Julian so how much for it ??
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020




	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

So I am looking for people for my friend so here is who I need
Julian, Olaf, Roscoe, Bob, Ketchup, Roise, Bettina or merengue.
we are willing to pay for it
Please and thank you ! 
[/QUOTE]
I have Ketchup in boxes today


----------



## aurora.

My boyfriend has Merengue in boxes if anyone wants her? She's not 100% original as she has been given a dress and a shirt. Also need to be able to pick her up in the next couple of hours. Looking for NMT offers!


----------



## H2O Crossing

Looking for Colton or Gaston! Lolly up for trade, please respond thanks


----------



## milktae

Looking for Raymond, Will pay with 100 nmt


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Hi everyone this is my dreamie list! Just let me know if anyone has them, and are planning to let them go! They are:
Judy 
Daisy

that’s it so far


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

H2O Crossing said:


> Looking for Colton or Gaston! Lolly up for trade, please respond thanks



I'm trying to Gaston in boxes as soon as possible so I can start island hopping if your interested in him


----------



## coney

coney said:


> Looking for Grizzly, Ike, June, or Robin. Will have an open plot tomorrow.


Have an open plot now ~ also looking for Rowan


----------



## H2O Crossing

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I'm trying to Gaston in boxes as soon as possible so I can start island hopping if your interested in him



I'm getting Colton, thanks though =]


----------



## happyabg

I have Kidd in boxes, anyone interested in him? I'd hate to send him to the void.


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Lily or Julia!


----------



## djc3791

Looking for a peppy villager who will be in boxes tomorrow 

Doesn't need to be 100% original, but hopefully not too much changed.

The only ones I don't want are bluebear and agent s, because I want someone new to me

Dm me if you have someone, and what, if any, is your price

Donna from Ruatha


----------



## rain_tree

rawpbjsamich said:


> I have Genji!


i was able to get him elsewhere, but thank you!!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020
> 
> So I am looking for people for my friend so here is who I need
> Julian, Olaf, Roscoe, Bob, Ketchup, Roise, Bettina or merengue.
> we are willing to pay for it
> Please and thank you !


I have Ketchup in boxes today
[/QUOTE]
I have Julian, Roscoe, Bob and Merengue as amiibos! You can have them for free!


----------



## Lissie

I have an empty plot if anyone has Julian, Erik, Merengue, Stitches, or Octavian available at the moment! I can offer some NMT or igb, just let me know what you’re looking for


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Lissie said:


> I have an empty plot if anyone has Julian, Erik, Merengue, Stitches, or Octavian available at the moment! I can offer some NMT or igb, just let me know what you’re looking for


I have Merengue and Julian in my town! I can kick either out or I can get you Octavian or Stitches!


----------



## Lissie

rawpbjsamich said:


> I have Merengue and Julian in my town! I can kick either out or I can get you Octavian or Stitches!


Julian is my top priority if that’s okay with you! What would you like in return?


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Lissie said:


> Julian is my top priority if that’s okay with you! What would you like in return?


Preferably materials like giant clams, sticks and regular wood!


----------



## Lissie

rawpbjsamich said:


> Preferably materials like giant clams, sticks and regular wood!


Can do! Just let me know when you’re ready!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Lissie said:


> Can do! Just let me know when you’re ready!


I'll pm you!


----------



## June

does anyone want marshal? o: will be in boxes in like 2ish hours


----------



## faeswick

June said:


> does anyone want marshal? o: will be in boxes in like 2ish hours


I'd love to take him! what are you looking for in exchange?


----------



## June

faeswick said:


> I'd love to take him! what are you looking for in exchange?


hi!! i should tell u that he has a seahorse (not my image haha but it's a small aquarium in this shape next to his couch) in his house but other than that his clothes/dialogue/other stuff in his house are all original/intact. that said, if you're still interested you can just tip a bit in either igb and tbt! i'm happy to just not void him q_q


----------



## faeswick

June said:


> hi!! i should tell u that he has a seahorse (not my image haha but it's a small aquarium in this shape next to his couch) in his house but other than that his clothes/dialogue/other stuff in his house are all original/intact. that said, if you're still interested you can just tip a bit in either igb and tbt! i'm happy to just not void him q_q


Dang, I was looking for him ungifted so I'll have to pass. But thank you for getting back to me and letting me know! c:


----------



## rawpbjsamich

I just got my new amiibos so if you're looking for any of them let me know and I can get them boxed up for you!
*Current amiibos:*
Marshal
Apollo
Marina
Zucker
Octavian
Bob
Lolly
Molly
Ankha
Francine
Chrissy
Genji
Pietro
Julian
Coco
Diana
Skye
Roscoe
Flora
Tangy
Dobie
Whitney
Stitches
Kid Cat
Bluebear
Tia
Biskit
Goldie
Merengue
Moe
Cookie
Beau
Ruby
Lucky
Roald
Fauna 
Melba


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for an original Bob? Looking for nmt offers


----------



## Mil

I'm looking for Apple! Does anyone have her and would be able to let her move? I have an open plot today.


----------



## porkpie28

Looking for Raymond I can offer tbt bells and tickets he is my favourite


----------



## cheezu

Currently looking for Mac or Olivia.
I have a spot open.


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I have 9 sheep currently, and I'm desperately looking for my last fluffy baby *Curlos*! I'd love to get him from someone on TBT as most of my sheeps have come from the beautiful people of this forum!


----------



## matt

Looking for any sheep except Curlos and Pietro
Please DM me


----------



## greenvoldemort

looking for snake


----------



## hello91-037

Are u by any chance offering ketchup or has she been taken ?xx

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

If anyone would like an original Merangeu, I'm offering her for ketchup (she doesn't need to be original)xx


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Dude_Skillz said:


> Looking for: Bam, Francine or Chrissy, Skye, Bianca, Portia, Cookie, and Goldie.
> Willing to pay in bells and Sharks. no joke, for the less valuable ones I'll pay a Hammerhead, but for the more valuable ones I'll pay up to 3 sharks
> 2 hammerhead
> 1 great white
> 1 whale shark
> are the sharks I have spares of


Do you mean the shark models? You can't actually give other players fish in NH. :/


----------



## acnh.eclipse

matt said:


> Looking for any sheep except Curlos and Pietro
> Please DM me


Hi! I saw you were looking for sheep! I have Vesta


----------



## porkpie28

Still looking for Raymond I can pay with bells


----------



## HannahLou

I have an open plot today and I’m searching for Ankha! If anyone has her in boxes I’d be willing to pay a mix of NMT and bells☺ She’s a dreamy of mine as I’m obsessed with ancient Egypt!


----------



## HannahLou

I have an open plot today and I’m searching for Ankha! If anyone has her in boxes I’d be willing to pay a mix of NMT and bells☺ She’s a dreamy of mine as I’m obsessed with ancient Egypt!


----------



## porkpie28

If anyone has him it would make my day I can pay with bells and tbt for me I have no tickets use them all trying to find him


----------



## Red-Draws

-DONE


----------



## matt

acnh.eclipse said:


> Hi! I saw you were looking for sheep! I have Vesta


Yes please. I have dmed you


----------



## Mayor Alastair

I’m looking for Roscoe! He’s been a favorite ever since I had him in wild world


----------



## Dando

LF Baabara


----------



## TortimerCrossing

LF Fuschia or Deirdre! I have an available plot.


----------



## Jam86

nvm ☆


----------



## rawpbjsamich

HannahLou said:


> I have an open plot today and I’m searching for Ankha! If anyone has her in boxes I’d be willing to pay a mix of NMT and bells☺ She’s a dreamy of mine as I’m obsessed with ancient Egypt!


I can get her boxed up for you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Mayor Alastair said:


> I’m looking for Roscoe! He’s been a favorite ever since I had him in wild world ❤


I have his amiibo!


----------



## lulu9956

Looking for Cranston or Julia!


----------



## Weiss Schnee

I'm about to go to bed but figured I'd give a shoutout to ask if anyone has this beautiful boy to trade/giveaway. 

He'll be loved and have a forever home with me~ he's the 10th sheep I'm after and the last one needed to fill out my whole island!


----------



## Saralie

edit: plot filled


----------



## Caitlin00091

Looking for Sherb, Whitney, or Fang


----------



## Bobocool

Looking for Bob or Bunnie to be my lazy or peppy villager. Have a few NMT, a little bells and some crafting materials to offer!


----------



## Darcy94x

~ voided ~


----------



## mochacookie

LF Judy. I've spent over 100 NMT looking for her but no luck. I do have some Good villager amibo cards.


----------



## JesseBones

Looking for Drago!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Is anyone looking for Gaston? I'm looking to put him in boxes soon if anyone interested in him


----------



## matt

matt said:


> Looking for any sheep except Curlos and Pietro
> Please DM me


Bump please I don't think my previous deal is going to fall through she's offline


----------



## cas cas

looking for: zucker and kabuki! willing to pay nmt, igb, and tbt!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

cas cas said:


> looking for: zucker and kabuki! willing to pay nmt, igb, and tbt!


I can get you Zucker!


----------



## cas cas

ill send you a pm!


----------



## porkpie28

I am looking for Raymond I can offer bells trb


----------



## RocketPOW!

Looking For: Audie (Peppy Wolf)
I have a maximum of 36 NMT to offer (Can negotiate)


----------



## Gleo

Looking for Antonio offering 80 NMT for him! 

Don't currently have a spot and more looking for someone who has him and willing to TT him out possibly tomorrow?


----------



## training

Saralie said:


> I know it's a long shot, but I'm looking for the hot-dog & fries loving sheep, Frita!


I know someone getting rid of Frita if you are still looking. It would be 20 NMT. It was supposed to go to me but my lot filled unexpectedly overnight


----------



## Jam86

found ^-^


----------



## rawpbjsamich

She found a home!


----------



## Laureline

found her


----------



## TsundereGoat

Looking for Ruby! Can offer NMTs, and 1mil bells


----------



## rawpbjsamich

TsundereGoat said:


> Looking for Ruby! Can offer NMTs, and 1mil bells


I have her amiibo!


----------



## TsundereGoat

rawpbjsamich said:


> I have her amiibo!


Could you cycle her up for me, if you have time? Like I said I can give bells, NMTs, or make/buy furniture you need- I'd be super grateful!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

TsundereGoat said:


> Could you cycle her up for me, if you have time? Like I said I can give bells, NMTs, or make/buy furniture you need- I'd be super grateful!


Sure!


----------



## Saralie

edit: plot filled


----------



## TsundereGoat

rawpbjsamich said:


> Sure!


Thanks so much! Just message me here when you're good to go, I'll be around all day! ^_^


----------



## CafeBrewster

~Void~


----------



## kello

Looking for Filbert! Please!


----------



## Sidney2518

Open plot today! Looking for ~ molly, marshall, or ketchup. Need a smol villager ^ - ^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



CafeBrewster said:


> *Amiibo Cycles!! *
> I have these amiibo’s to cycle for anyone who wants them:
> 
> _• Diana
> • Stitches
> • Fauna
> • Marshal
> • Molly
> • Tangy
> • Coco
> • Cherry
> • Poppy
> • Bill
> • Cole
> • Rosie
> • Gigi
> • Winnie
> • Maple
> • Goldie_
> 
> ~~~~~~~


I’d loooove marshal!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Sidney2518 said:


> Open plot today! Looking for ~ molly, marshall, or ketchup. Need a smol villager ^ - ^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> 
> I’d loooove marshal!


I’ll work on it right away!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for June, Pekoe or Raymond.
I can only offer igb for any of them right now as I don't have much tbt or nmt right now


----------



## kello

CafeBrewster said:


> *Amiibo Cycles!! *
> I have these amiibo’s to cycle for anyone who wants them:
> 
> _• Diana
> • Stitches
> • Fauna
> • Marshal
> • Molly
> • Tangy
> • Coco
> • Cherry
> • Poppy
> • Bill
> • Cole
> • Rosie
> • Gigi
> • Winnie
> • Maple
> • Goldie
> 
> Edit: Currently working on Marshal for someone so if anyone else wants him they’ll have to wait a lil bit! And I don’t want too many people piling on at once _
> 
> ~~~~~~~




Would like Coco!


----------



## Hdascenzo

Looking for a new villager. Was hoping to find a hamster or cat villager for my town


----------



## Pixori

Is anyone looking for either Bunnie or Whitney? I need to scan one of them in to scan in Francine again with her original house but I’d want to do someone that ppl would want.


----------



## jokk

found


----------



## CafeBrewster

Pixori said:


> Is anyone looking for either Bunnie or Whitney? I need to scan one of them in to scan in Francine again with her original house but I’d want to do someone that ppl would want.


I’m looking for Bunnie!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



jokk said:


> LF tangy! can pay nmt, igb, or keaton





CafeBrewster said:


> *Amiibo Cycles!! *
> I have these amiibo’s to cycle for anyone who wants them:
> 
> _• Diana
> • Stitches
> • Fauna
> • Marshal
> • Molly
> • Tangy
> • Coco
> • Cherry
> • Poppy
> • Bill
> • Cole
> • Rosie
> • Gigi
> • Winnie
> • Maple
> • Goldie
> 
> Edit: Currently working on Marshal for someone so if anyone else wants him they’ll have to wait a lil bit! And I don’t want too many people piling on at once _
> 
> ~~~~~~~



I have Tangy as an amiibo if you want me to get her for you but there’s two people ahead of you in a queue. Shouldn’t take too long though!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Pixori said:


> Is anyone looking for either Bunnie or Whitney? I need to scan one of them in to scan in Francine again with her original house but I’d want to do someone that ppl would want.


I would love Whitney! 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Hdascenzo said:


> Looking for a new villager. Was hoping to find a hamster or cat villager for my town


I have Rosie!


----------



## Pixori

Caitlin00091 said:


> I would love Whitney! ❤



Do you have room for her today? I’ll scan her in


----------



## Jessi

Hdascenzo said:


> Looking for a new villager. Was hoping to find a hamster or cat villager for my town


I have mitzi in boxes if you want her


----------



## CafeBrewster

Pixori said:


> Do you have room for her today? I’ll scan her in


Are you still getting rid of Bunnie?


----------



## Caitlin00091

Pixori said:


> Do you have room for her today? I’ll scan her in


I will make room for her today! Do you want anything in return


----------



## Pixori

Caitlin00091 said:


> I will make room for her today! Do you want anything in return



Not at all! I’d be doing this either way!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



CafeBrewster said:


> Are you still getting rid of Bunnie?



I don’t currently have Bunnie, I was just gonna scan her in to get rid of her. 
I can work something out with you tho. Just let me do Whitney first!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Pixori said:


> Not at all! I’d be doing this either way!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t currently have Bunnie, I was just gonna scan her in to get rid of her.
> I can work something out with you tho. Just let me do Whitney first!



I quoted your post previously but I don’t think you saw it. No worries! Let me know when you can get her if you can


----------



## Pixori

CafeBrewster said:


> I quoted your post previously but I don’t think you saw it. No worries! Let me know when you can get her if you can☺



Since that’s my bad, I don’t mind doing both at all! Will you have room for Bunnie today? I’d want to do it ASAP to get Francine back haha


----------



## CafeBrewster

Pixori said:


> Since that’s my bad, I don’t mind doing both at all! Will you have room for Bunnie today? I’d want to do it ASAP to get Francine back haha


Yeah I’d have room today but no worries if you need time! Don’t worry about it


----------



## renazyk

Hey I am looking for Ruby! Open to offers


----------



## Caitlin00091

Pixori said:


> Not at all! I’d be doing this either way!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t currently have Bunnie, I was just gonna scan her in to get rid of her.
> I can work something out with you tho. Just let me do Whitney first!


Thank you so much! I’m working on getting a spot open right now


----------



## milktae

I’m looking for Raymond I only have 115 nmt currently and all my offers have been denied


----------



## Pixori

Caitlin00091 said:


> Thank you so much! I’m working on getting a spot open right now



Okay I’ll scan in Bunnie for the other person first to give you time then! <33


----------



## rawpbjsamich

renazyk said:


> Hey I am looking for Ruby! Open to offers


I have Ruby as an amiibo! I can cycle her for you!


----------



## Frochi25

Hannahlion said:


> Who want Raymond ???


I do, but I’m not sure if that offer is still available.


----------



## Caitlin00091

Pixori said:


> Okay I’ll scan in Bunnie for the other person first to give you time then! <33


Okay! That’s a good idea. I don’t want to keep you or the other person waiting


----------



## rawpbjsamich

*amiibo cycling service!*
I'll be cycling amiibos starting tomorrow, preferably 4-6 requests a day (I wind up getting too many so this way it's easier) and I'll set up a wish list incase! Depending on the villager the prices will vary, but I won't go crazy like 10 million bells or 1000 nmt lol
_*my available amiibos:*_
Ankha, Marshal, Ruby, Pietro, Chrissy, Francine, Merengue, Genji, Stitches, Julian, Bluebear, Coco, Cookie, Lolly, Tia, Apollo, Fauna, Roscoe, Roald, Diana, Beau, Skye, Tangy, Octavian, Marina, Zucker, Whitney, Lucky, Dobie, Biskit, Bob, Flora, Melba, Molly, Kid Cat, Moe, and Goldie!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Caitlin00091 said:


> Okay! That’s a good idea. I don’t want to keep you or the other person waiting


Don’t worry about Bunnie, I may be restarting my island so I wouldn’t be able to keep her I don’t think. I’m not sure I’ll be doing yet! Would it be possible to get her off you in the future maybe? She’s a dreamie

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020

Raymond wants to move! Anyone want him? Looking for NMT offers

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020


----------



## chocosongee

looking for Wade, Hornsby, or Stella!


----------



## jasond3

Currently looking for poppy and kid cat :3


----------



## Hdascenzo

Caitlin00091 said:


> I would love Whitney! ❤
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Rosie!


Is she in boxes?? 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Jessi said:


> I have mitzi in boxes if you want her


I’ll take Mitzi!


----------



## Hdascenzo

Any cute cats or hamsters in boxes??


----------



## Jam86

is anyone looking for fauna? i have her in boxes ☆


----------



## Hdascenzo

Opal<3 said:


> is anyone looking for fauna? i have her in boxes ☆


I’ll take fauna!


----------



## Jam86

Hdascenzo said:


> I’ll take fauna!


do you have a plot open now?


----------



## Hdascenzo

Opal<3 said:


> do you have a plot open now?


Yes


----------



## Jam86

Hdascenzo said:


> Yes


great i'll pm you a dodo ^-^


----------



## Hdascenzo

Opal<3 said:


> great i'll pm you a dodo ^-^


Thanks!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have either Poppy or Pekoe in boxes? Offering whatever form of payment you want (except tbt...  I don't have many of those)


----------



## Jarrad

LF Any Peppy or Snooty villager


----------



## Pixori

Jarrad said:


> LF Any Peppy or Snooty villager



Would you like Bunnie?


----------



## Jarrad

Pixori said:


> Would you like Bunnie?


 yes please!


----------



## Pixori

Jarrad said:


> yes please!



Yay!! I’ll message you my dodo code!!


----------



## Jarrad

Pixori said:


> Yay!! I’ll message you my dodo code!!


thank you!


----------



## Psyche di Stelle

Looking for Phoebe. 
I have a plot open.


----------



## Quietcreatures

Hi! I'm currently looking for Snake. I'd love to trade Diana maybe? Or maybe I can give bells? Lmk what I can do for Snake.


----------



## Pixori

Quietcreatures said:


> Hi! I'm currently looking for Snake. I'd love to trade Diana maybe? Or maybe I can give bells? Lmk what I can do for Snake.



I can get you snake if you have a spot today!


----------



## Quietcreatures

Pixori said:


> I can get you snake if you have a spot today!


Yes! Give me a little time to get a plot and I will be ready!!! What are you wanting for him?


----------



## Pixori

Quietcreatures said:


> Yes! Give me a little time to get a plot and I will be ready!!! What are you wanting for him?



He’s free! Give me a few to eat dinner and I’ll scan him in!


----------



## Quietcreatures

Pixori said:


> He’s free! Give me a few to eat dinner and I’ll scan him in!


Sounds great!!! Tysm


----------



## Quinni

Hii I'm looking for these villagers, Raymond (probably not gonna get him lol), Julian, Molly, Coco, or original or mostly original Julian. I have a plot open but not for long because I'll be going to bed soon and I've been island hopping but no luck. I don't want it filled with a random villager so lmk asap. I can pay with bells or TBT but I don't have much TBT.


----------



## poqu

I'm looking for Cube, lmk what you would want in return for him if you have him available (bells or nmt?) :>


----------



## redwinevinegar

I'm looking for raymond for a friend... I don't even know his value anymore but I'd give star frags, bells, gold, tickets, materials and anything for him


----------



## Hannahlion

LOOKING FOR MF OLAF


----------



## knv924

nevermind -- found a home!


----------



## StarCombo

I’m looking for Erik! Anyone offering him?


----------



## Eizen

A friend of mine looking for Felix she can't offer much but I can throw in 200k


----------



## renazyk

rawpbjsamich said:


> I have Ruby as an amiibo! I can cycle her for you!


Oh thank you! How much would you like for her?


----------



## rawpbjsamich

renazyk said:


> Oh thank you! How much would you like for her?


I don't care lol! I'm not good at prices


----------



## Sparky14

milktae said:


> I’m looking for Raymond I only have 115 nmt currently and all my offers have been denied


You still want him?


----------



## milktae

Sparky14 said:


> You still want him?


I actually just got him like an hour ago, thank you though


----------



## Sparky14

I have Raymond if anyone wants him I'm open to offers.


----------



## Quinni

Sparky14 said:


> I have Raymond if anyone wants him I'm open to offers.


I'm interested! How does 500k sound? I really want him to fill the open plot I have.


----------



## renazyk

rawpbjsamich said:


> I don't care lol! I'm not good at prices


Alright I can give 3 NMT for her!


----------



## Alorable

Sparky14 said:


> I have Raymond if anyone wants him I'm open to offers.


I'm interested if still available. 10million bells or 100tbt?


----------



## redwinevinegar

Sparky14 said:


> I have Raymond if anyone wants him I'm open to offers.


I also really want him for my friend. I've saved up 6 mil and I can add materials or anything I can scrape together


----------



## rawpbjsamich

renazyk said:


> Alright I can give 3 NMT for her!


Okay! I'll be on with her tomorrow!


----------



## renazyk

rawpbjsamich said:


> Okay! I'll be on with her tomorrow!


Alright! PM when you're ready


----------



## Alorable

LF Raymond, willing to give 10mil


----------



## Autumn <3

i have Tangy in boxes if anyone wants her! like two of my trade offers fell through and i don’t want to re-open my thread lol


----------



## lisahatesyou

Autumn <3 said:


> i have Tangy in boxes if anyone wants her! like two of my trade offers fell through and i don’t want to re-open my thread lol


I would love to take her!


----------



## Yudko

RubyRose00 said:


> Lf Agnes or any good uchi types


I have Agnes in boxes. If you want her you can take her for free


----------



## alolu

rawpbjsamich said:


> I just got my new amiibos so if you're looking for any of them let me know and I can get them boxed up for you!
> *Current amiibos:*
> Marshal
> Apollo
> Marina
> Zucker
> Octavian
> Bob
> Lolly
> Molly
> Ankha
> Francine
> Chrissy
> Genji
> Pietro
> Julian
> Coco
> Diana
> Skye
> Roscoe
> Flora
> Tangy
> Dobie
> Whitney
> Stitches
> Kid Cat
> Bluebear
> Tia
> Biskit
> Goldie
> Merengue
> Moe
> Cookie
> Beau
> Ruby
> Lucky
> Roald
> Fauna
> Melba


I really want Diana! how much would you charge me?


----------



## rawpbjsamich

alolu said:


> I really want Diana! how much would you charge me?


It's up to you! I'm super bad at prices smh


----------



## alolu

rawpbjsamich said:


> It's up to you! I'm super bad at prices smh


honestly I am too  how does 200k IGM bells sound? unfortunately I can’t offer NMT


----------



## rawpbjsamich

alolu said:


> honestly I am too  how does 200k IGM bells sound? unfortunately I can’t offer NMT


That's completely fine! I can definitely do that!


----------



## alolu

rawpbjsamich said:


> That's completely fine! I can definitely do that!


are you free to do it right now?!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

alolu said:


> are you free to do it right now?!


I can't rn, but I'll be on to do more trades for most of tomorrow!


----------



## alolu

rawpbjsamich said:


> I can't rn, but I'll be on to do more trades for most of tomorrow!


sounds good just pm me!!


----------



## Frochi25

Does anybody have Raymond? I have 36 full stacks of 10 turnips and 49,300 bells. Plus 78 tbt bells.

If you find a good price who knows how many bells you could make.


----------



## purple_vixen

StarCombo said:


> I’m looking for Erik! Anyone offering him?



I yave Erik in boxes. Original except for a wreath on his door. Free to w good home. Do you have a space/free plot for him?


----------



## Eizen

rawpbjsamich said:


> I just got my new amiibos so if you're looking for any of them let me know and I can get them boxed up for you!
> *Current amiibos:*
> Marshal
> Apollo
> Marina
> Zucker
> Octavian
> Bob
> Lolly
> Molly
> Ankha
> Francine
> Chrissy
> Genji
> Pietro
> Julian
> Coco
> Diana
> Skye
> Roscoe
> Flora
> Tangy
> Dobie
> Whitney
> Stitches
> Kid Cat
> Bluebear
> Tia
> Biskit
> Goldie
> Merengue
> Moe
> Cookie
> Beau
> Ruby
> Lucky
> Roald
> Fauna
> Melba



Octavian or zucker how much?


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Eizen said:


> Octavian or zucker how much?


I can do either nmt or igb! But tbh i only get worse with prices


----------



## Eizen

rawpbjsamich said:


> I can do either nmt or igb! But tbh i only get worse with prices



im not good at prices as well XD
dont wanna bust ya on prices HMMMMM 250K for one of em?


----------



## ohyun

LF: Admiral, Kabuki, Sprinkle, Bianca, and Blanche!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Eizen said:


> im not good at prices as well XD
> dont wanna bust ya on prices HMMMMM 250K for one of em?


Sure!


----------



## Eizen

rawpbjsamich said:


> Sure!




just say when and ill pop over perfect timing since Whitney is moving out XD i think for now ill grab Octavian and come back for zucker another time


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Eizen said:


> just say when and ill pop over perfect timing since Whitney is moving out XD i think for now ill grab Octavian and come back for zucker another time


I'll be back on i guess technically later today!


----------



## Cloudies

Hii i have audie in boxes right now ~~ hope you are still finding for her!!


----------



## Aquilla

Hello! I've got a plot opening up soon so I figured I'd look for my dreamies here. If you have any of those four lovely villagers:

 Colton
 Kabuki (was found!!!)
 Kiki
 Punchy

I'd happily adopt them for NMT or Bells. I also have all flowers so I'd trade hybrids as well.


----------



## Cloudies

Hii i have audie in boxes~~ hope you are still looking for her!!


----------



## Cloudies

Hiii!! I have audie in boxes rn!! Hope you are still interested!


----------



## KAYYBE

Will pay in NMT


----------



## Darebearius

I am currently looking for Ankha. Name your price and/or trade. I have Mira and Celia that I'm willing to trade as well.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Darebearius said:


> I am currently looking for Ankha. Name your price and/or trade. I have Mira and Celia that I'm willing to trade as well. (P.S. I'm collecting cats)


----------



## Cloudies

Hi i have melba but she isnt in boxes yet hope you are interested!!


----------



## StarCombo

Erik anyone? he is my last dreamie and I’d love if anyone could offer him? )


----------



## AtomicNyx

Looking for Punchy and Olivia. I can offer NMT or Bells, TBT too but I dont have much of those!


----------



## MysticMiles

StarCombo said:


> Erik anyone? he is my last dreamie and I’d love if anyone could offer him? )


Sure what payment

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020

I have tangy biskit and marina so take a pick and we got a trade

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



MysticMiles said:


> Sure what payment
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> I have tangy biskit and marina so take a pick and we got a trade


Hello?


----------



## Mil

I'm looking for Apple or Ruby to move to my island. I would be so happy to give them a forever home! I have an open plot and really wish to fill it with one of my dreamies!


----------



## knv924

I have Whitney in boxes rn if anyone wants her!  made a separate thread but thought I'd post here as well!!


----------



## StarCombo

MysticMiles said:


> Sure what payment
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> I have tangy biskit and marina so take a pick and we got a trade
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> 
> Hello?


What


----------



## Darebearius

Cloudies said:


> Hi i have melba but she isnt in boxes yet hope you are interested!!


Are you looking to trade?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



Cloudies said:


> Hiii!! I have audie in boxes rn!! Hope you are still interested!


Yes please, I would love audie


----------



## StarCombo

MysticMiles said:


> Sure what payment
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> I have tangy biskit and marina so take a pick and we got a trade
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020
> 
> 
> Hello?


I can pay in bells I have 50k?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020


----------



## Cloudies

labradorlover said:


> LF: Audie and Biskit
> Offering IGB and/or NMT


sryy someone wants it alrdyy


----------



## Darebearius

How many?


----------



## Cloudies

Darebearius said:


> How many?


You wanted audie right, please reply to the conversation


----------



## hopeworld

Looking for both Fauna and Erik! Will pay in NMTs


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for June or Pekoe still 
Please PM me if you have any of them available


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Darebearius said:


> I am currently looking for Ankha. Name your price and/or trade. I have Mira and Celia that I'm willing to trade as well.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020


I have Ankha as an amiibo, and I would love to trade her for Celia!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

if anyone's looking for Stitches, he's on my island, and he's original. I guess I'm looking for NMT


----------



## Mercedes

Does anyone have Spork, Avery, or Portia


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Mercedes said:


> Does anyone have Spork, Avery, or Portia


I have Portia. not sure if I want to get rid of her yet, but what are you offering?


----------



## Mercedes

Dude_Skillz said:


> I have Portia. not sure if I want to get rid of her yet, but what are you offering?


Tbh Avery and spork are priority rn so only about 20 nmt


----------



## CafeBrewster

*Restarting my island!*

Thought I would give away some of my villagers for adoption before I restart my island rather than just erasing them all. Looking for anything that would be massively helpful when you start the game! Like bells, NMT, wood, stone, iron etc.

The villagers I have for you to adopt are:

*• Audie
• Melba
• Beau
• Pashmina
• Genji
• Ellie
• Whitney
• Tangy
• Merengue*

PM with offers and I’ll TT at some point today to get these guys out. Hope they find good homes!


----------



## conrad

Marina just asked me to move. If anyone wants her feel free to private message me!! I'm looking for nmt


----------



## aberstar17

CafeBrewster said:


> ~Void~


Hello!!!  I was looking to see of you still had Molly to adopt?  Im HAPPY to tip NMT/ frags/ wishlist or anything can give for this sweet lil quacker.  She's the last of my 10 to call my island home


----------



## toenuki

LF Dom! i have nmt and bells


----------



## Fwit

LF scoot and erik. I can offer bells, NMT or a villager. I have Renee, Cheri, and Astrid


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Nvm!


----------



## Nitsua 365

If anyone has Raymond or Judy in boxes, pls tell me!


----------



## Yorli

Looking for Julian, Octavian, Judy or Ruby for my space themed island, Sandy is in boxes today.


----------



## alolu

Looking for _*TIPPER! *_A friend of mine really wants her, please let me know and how much it'd cost! Thank you


----------



## Hannahlion

STILL LOOKING FOR MF OLAF


----------



## codester

Got her! Thank you!!

*LF: Cheri the Peppy Cub (100% original)*
I'm willing to offer 20 NMTs, or an equivalency of IGB which I believe is 80,000 IGB (if I'm not mistaken).  Please PM if you have Cheri, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Fwit

codester said:


> *LF: Cheri the Peppy Cub*
> I'm willing to offer 20 NMTs, or an equivalency of IGB which I believe is 80,000 IGB (if I'm not mistaken).  Please PM if you have Cheri, I would appreciate it!


I have Cheri on my island. I can get her to leave and we can set up a trade for later today?


----------



## xSNA

I have an empty plot tomorrow and still looking for Nan!


----------



## Mushy.

Looking for Drift, Deirdre, Marshal, Maelle, Beau, Felicity, & Wart Jr. I'm offering NMT.
They don't have to be 100% original, but I want them to have original clothing & no extras given to them.​


----------



## codester

codester said:


> *LF: Cheri the Peppy Cub (100% original)*
> I'm willing to offer 20 NMTs, or an equivalency of IGB which I believe is 80,000 IGB (if I'm not mistaken).  Please PM if you have Cheri, I would appreciate it!


Got her! Thank you!!


----------



## Jam86

vivian has found a home ☆


----------



## MelissaH9

anyone looking for zucker? got him in boxes


----------



## griffooh

LF Tex, Leonardo, Bob, or Cyd. I can offer IGB and NMT as well as items I may have that you want!


----------



## Hedgehugs

chocosongee said:


> looking for Wade, Hornsby, or Stella!



Are you still looking for Wade? He's moving out right now for me.


----------



## chocosongee

Hedgehugs said:


> Are you still looking for Wade? He's moving out right now for me.


ill pm you!


----------



## Fwit

Fwit said:


> LF scoot and erik. I can offer bells, NMT or a villager. I have Renee, Cheri, and Astrid


Got my reindeer


----------



## Snowishhhh

Hannahlion said:


> STILL LOOKING FOR MF OLAF


I have Olaf leaving today, can you message me if interested?


----------



## Jessiemmac

Looking for penguins!
Puck
Cube
Wade
Roald
Boomer
Iggly


----------



## yourmom420

Looking for bob or fuchsia or any cute kitty really


----------



## Yudko

yourmom420 said:


> Looking for bob or fuchsia or any cute kitty really


If Rudy counts as a cute kitty he's in boxes on my island rn if you want him.


----------



## redwinevinegar

griffooh said:


> LF Tex, Leonardo, Bob, Cyd, or Sprinkle. I can offer IGB and NMT as well as items I may have that you want!


Hey I got sprinkle in boxes


----------



## StarfishSoul

For my lineup, I am looking for: 
Julia
Boone
Melba
Sherb 
Clay
Filbert
Tangy
Sprinkle
Pancetti.

If you have any of these villagers, please let me know!!


----------



## redwinevinegar

StarfishSoul said:


> For my lineup, I am looking for:
> Julia
> Boone
> Melba
> Sherb
> Clay
> Filbert
> Tangy
> Sprinkle
> Pancetti.
> 
> If you have any of these villagers, please let me know!!


I can get you sprinkle


----------



## griffooh

Caitlin00091 said:


> Looking for Sherb, Whitney, or Fang


I have Fang in boxes if you'd like to make an offer for him!


----------



## Hannahlion

Now looking for mf Bettina, roise or tangy


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for freya?  - sold!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2020



griffooh said:


> I have Fang in boxes if you'd like to make an offer for him!


I’m actually about to get him from a friend, but thank you though!


----------



## redwinevinegar

Sprinkle is in boxes. Please take her?


----------



## Mercedes

Looking for Avery and spork


----------



## yourmom420

Yudko said:


> If Rudy counts as a cute kitty he's in boxes on my island rn if you want him.


Omgggg he is cute but my ex bf name is Rudy so it makes me sad


----------



## AC.Newbie

yourmom420 said:


> Looking for bob or fuchsia or any cute kitty really


You know Fuschia is a deer, right?


----------



## cloudysoot

Looking for Kabuki! Have NMT


----------



## AtomicNyx

Looking for Olivia!  I have NMT and IGB to offer ^.^


----------



## yourmom420

AC.Newbie said:


> You know Fuschia is a deer, right?


Yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020



AC.Newbie said:


> You know Fuschia is a deer, right?


Lol fuchsia is my deer sis yes I had her in new leaf her house was next to mine! I’d do anything for her. I’m open to cat villagers fo. I’m getting rid of Megan atm if anyone wants.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Villagers I want 
Cookie 
Kitty
Fuchsia 
Bob
Merry
Monique
Nana
Vladimir
I can offer igb


----------



## AtomicNyx

Looking for Olivia or Wolfgang, can offer NMT and IGB ^.^


----------



## Darcy94x

I have stitches in boxes if anyone is interested ❤

edit sold for 50NMT


----------



## Pixori

Nvm for now! ~


----------



## BalloonFight

I have an ungifted Judy that I can get into boxes within 15 minutes for the right TBT offer. Feel free to DM me if interested


----------



## animal_hunter

Looking for Dobie!!!


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I have an original Judy! She will be In boxes tomorrow! Only looking for tbt! PM me if you're interested!


----------



## animal_hunter

I have Chief the cranky wolf in boxes! 100% original. Any TBT or NMT offers accepted. Pm me if you’re interested!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Also looking for dobie! Will pay nmt or igb or wishlist!


----------



## Ozzie

I have a free spot and LF:
Ozzie
Poppy
Wade
Erik
Julia

can give some bells and/or NMT (don’t have many though..)
Edit: currently have 18 NMT and can offer 1M bells


----------



## Artemis.29

Looking for Molly  can offer bells and/or NMT, please let me know!


----------



## Minimasher

I have Chief in boxes if someone wants him. I need your void to be clear for obvious reasons. Message me if you want him


----------



## Yorli

Looking for Julian, Octavian or Ruby for my space theme island, can pay in bells, NMT, gold, the entire cute set (all colours) or whatever combination of. Please help!


----------



## KnifeWaifu

Looking for Fang!

I have Marina in boxes atm!


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Piccipicci said:


> Just found Sherb, Marina, Audie, and Stitches last night. Was wondering what some offers on any of them would be?


Did you get Marina? I really want her... I could give you either Diana or Molly..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Looking for Ruby, Lolly, Marina or Blanche! I can offer Molly or Diana (or igb)


----------



## MelissaH9

looking for - 
sprinkle
june
maple

can offer bells and nmt


----------



## Izonu

Looking for Original,Ungifted Cyd!! will pay IGB or the NMT i've got left for him D: i love him!


----------



## ellienoise

Hi! Looking for stella, she's for a friend who restarted her town and wants her back. She's got plots available, and I'm willing to put down bells, nmts and tbt. Pm me!


----------



## Jam86

looking for cherve ☆
i can pay igb, tbt, or trade gold nuggets 
^-^


----------



## Yudko

MelissaH9 said:


> looking for -
> sprinkle
> june
> maple
> 
> can offer bells and nmt


I have June currently on my Island  Id be willing to put her in boxes for you.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

I have Roscoe in boxes, lmk if you are interested! I’m mainly looking for TBT but I can take a mixture of TBT and NMT.


----------



## MelissaH9

Yudko said:


> I have June currently on my Island  Id be willing to put her in boxes for you.



what would you like for her?


----------



## Yudko

MelissaH9 said:


> what would you like for her?


I don't really need anything in return.


----------



## applesauc3

I’m looking for Raymond


----------



## Jam86

sold ♡


----------



## angrydr4g0n

I am desperatly looking for Ruby, Lolly, Daisy, Marina or Blanche !  ♡  ♡  ♡ ♡


----------



## vicutie

Looking for original Fang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I currently have an empty plot! Can pay in bells or NMTs


----------



## TortimerCrossing

LF Deirdre or Fuschia


----------



## Pooqa

Looking for olaf! Trying to build an anteater colony


----------



## Dude_Skillz

LF Static, Raymond, Dotty, Goldie, Ruby, Merry, and Sherb. only have a few NMT, but willing to pay up to 500k IGB!


----------



## Kasosuki

Hello everyone ! I’m planning on restarting my island and so may sell off my villagers for NMT so I can find them again on my new island !!
The villagers are 
Marina 
Raymond 
Stitches 
Lucky 
Sherb 
Coco
Lolly
Maple
Fang
Beau 
I will only be accepting NMT and preferably you just be able to take them today


----------



## Jam86

Kasosuki said:


> Hello everyone ! I’m planning on restarting my island and so may sell off my villagers for NMT so I can find them again on my new island !!
> The villagers are
> Marina
> Raymond
> Stitches
> Lucky
> Sherb
> Coco
> Lolly
> Maple
> Fang
> Beau
> I will only be accepting NMT and preferably you just be able to take them today


i have about 55nmt atm i can give for sherb and i have amiibos of most of your villagers so i can help you get them back 
if not that's fine ^-^


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Kasosuki said:


> Hello everyone ! I’m planning on restarting my island and so may sell off my villagers for NMT so I can find them again on my new island !!
> The villagers are
> Marina
> Raymond
> Stitches
> Lucky
> Sherb
> Coco
> Lolly
> Maple
> Fang
> Beau
> I will only be accepting NMT and preferably you just be able to take them today


Only NMT? I have an available plot, and would be willing to take Maple for 2 NMT?


----------



## Kasosuki

Dude_Skillz said:


> Only NMT? I have an available plot, and would be willing to take Maple for 2 NMT?


Ah sorry I’d be looking for higher than that as I’ll have to try find her again or buy her back


----------



## Dude_Skillz

I guess I could exchange my tbt for NMT? 
Would around 40 sound fair?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Actually, I think I might just villager hunt for her. 1/2 of my island is traded villagers, and I kinda want the thrill of finding them on my own. thanks, though!


----------



## Kasosuki

40 would be perfect pls PM me when you’re ready to talk about taking her !


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Kasosuki said:


> 40 would be perfect pls PM me when you’re ready to talk about taking her !


Edited my post, kinda want to find a villager by myself.


----------



## Hannahlion

Still looking for roise, tangy and Bettina


----------



## MelissaH9

Kasosuki said:


> Hello everyone ! I’m planning on restarting my island and so may sell off my villagers for NMT so I can find them again on my new island !!
> The villagers are
> Marina
> Raymond
> Stitches
> Lucky
> Sherb
> Coco
> Lolly
> Maple
> Fang
> Beau
> I will only be accepting NMT and preferably you just be able to take them today


how much for raymond


----------



## Midna64

Fwit said:


> LF scoot and erik. I can offer bells, NMT or a villager. I have Renee, Cheri, and Astrid


I have scoot but he isn't really original...can give him away for free!


----------



## Kasosuki

MelissaH9 said:


> how much for raymond


Looking for offers atm!


----------



## MelissaH9

Kasosuki said:


> Looking for offers atm!


have you been offered anything for him yet


----------



## Kasosuki

Not yet but I’m solely looking for NMT offers


----------



## vicutie

Kasosuki said:


> Hello everyone ! I’m planning on restarting my island and so may sell off my villagers for NMT so I can find them again on my new island !!
> The villagers are
> Marina
> Raymond
> Stitches
> Lucky
> Sherb
> Coco
> Lolly
> Maple
> Fang
> Beau
> I will only be accepting NMT and preferably you just be able to take them today



Hi I am interested in Fang and I have an open plot  Is he original?


----------



## Kasosuki

Ah unfortunately not he’s my oldest villager so he’s been gifted a lot


----------



## Mikaiah

I've got a couple villagers I accidentally glitched via amiibo into incorrect exteriors and want to rectify them. Don't have a set schedule or timing, so I can go off of you, but would prefer not to do all at once. Won't be free until tomorrow at the earliest.

All should be fairly original, might have a flower or 2.
The exteriors will reset, don't worry about that part!

- Bam
- Deirdre
- Rosie

do let me know if you're interested, either Like this comment, DM me, or quote me, Mentions haven't been notifying properly at times!

moving this to my own thread so it's more visible!


----------



## Caitlin00091

vicutie said:


> Looking for original Fang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have an empty plot! Can pay in bells or NMTs


I have Fang as an amiibo card


----------



## kylamie

I just invited Zucker to my island yesterday and I am not very interested. I really want either Marshal or Mitzi, and I am willing to trade him! My Instagram is @Kylie._.Chan if you are interested (please chat through insta). Thanks!


----------



## *Maddy*

Looking for Pashmina! I can have a plot ready today if anyone has her!
Let me know if your willing to sell her, I'm @ _lessamazingmaddy_ on instagram if you can't reach me here!


----------



## Yoshi587

I'm currently looking for Dom he's my favourite!! I have a free plot today can get him asap
please PM me if you have him and I'd be happy to work out a deal with you


----------



## Tania

i want Pietro so bad he's my fav of all time


----------



## vicutie

Caitlin00091 said:


> I have Fang as an amiibo card



Omggg that's amazing  Are you willing to sell him?


----------



## Caitlin00091

vicutie said:


> Omggg that's amazing  Are you willing to sell him?


Of course!!


----------



## Kaey

Looking for Wade for my mom  can only adopt today


----------



## Jessiemmac

Looking for penguins  I have an empty plot since two trades fell through


----------



## Jessi

LF Molly


----------



## debinoresu

will pay any amount of TBT for dom!


----------



## Kasosuki

Stitches in boxes. Looking for NMT. Any takers ?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for vivan and tangy. I have poppy and tia for trade. Also DIYs


----------



## jamaisvu

cherrygirl said:


> looking for Lopez, I dont have much but can pay with nmt/igb or with a villager I'm happy to trade with, when they move out


i have lopez! which villagers are you will to trade with?


----------



## MelissaH9

i have chevre in boxes if anyone wants her?


----------



## Terrabull

Looking for Judy, must pick up today.  Don't care if she's original or not.


----------



## Jam86

sold ☆


----------



## Jake_8

Looking for scoot!


----------



## Ozzie

Repost:
I have a free spot and LF:
Ozzie
Poppy
Wade
Erik
Julia

can give some bells and/or NMT (don’t have many though..)

Edit: Nevermind! I just got Poppy from an auction here <3


----------



## azpoehlmann

MelissaH9 said:


> i have chevre in boxes if anyone wants her?


YES please! I can trade her for NM Tickets!


----------



## RoyNumber1

Snooty in boxes. Can someone take her since I don’t want her in my void.


----------



## Roxxy

Rayuka said:


> Hello! I've got a plot opening up soon so I figured I'd look for my dreamies here. If you have any of those four lovely villagers:
> 
> Colton
> Kabuki (was found!!!)
> Kiki
> Punchy
> 
> I'd happily adopt them for NMT or Bells. I also have all flowers so I'd trade hybrids as well.


Hi, if you are still looking for Colton he has asked to move out of my town so will be in boxes tomorrow. Free to a good home


----------



## analytic

gala the normal pig will be in boxes tmrw! dm me if interested


----------



## Pixori

Will be working to get Poppy into boxes soon if anyone wants her! 

Looking for Fauna. <3


----------



## Voderette

Hi! I will have a plot open tomorrow but I can tt to trade today. I’m looking for: Lucky, Ankha, Raddle, or Walt. I can pay in nmt and/or Igb. Let me know your price. Thank you!

edit: Going to add that I can add in my tbt (even though it’s not much) for either Lucky or Ankha + nmt and/or igb. Also if art is your thing I can dm some samples. I doodled my own avatar

Obtained Ankha~


----------



## Caitlin00091

Voderette said:


> Hi! I will have a plot open tomorrow but I can tt to trade today. I’m looking for: Lucky, Ankha, Raddle, or Walt. I can pay in nmt and/or Igb. Let me know your price. Thank you!
> 
> edit: Going to add that I can add in my tbt (even though it’s not much) for either Lucky or Ankha + nmt and/or igb. Also if art is your thing I can dm some samples. I doodled my own avatar


pm you!


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Just looking for Raymond and Sylvana!


----------



## Jake_8

LF Scoot the Duck


----------



## June

anyone looking for whitney? she asked to move out yesterday and i agreed so she's in boxes today. all original because she's a recent move in. will be available to open my gates around 2ish/3ish hours from now. message with tbt or igb offers! thank you


----------



## Yudko

June said:


> anyone looking for whitney? she asked to move out yesterday and i agreed so she's in boxes today. all original because she's a recent move in. will be available to open my gates around 2ish/3ish hours from now. message with tbt or igb offers! thank you


How much do you want for her? IBG of course


----------



## Hannahlion

Does anyone want fang ???


----------



## Plume

Tex is moving, if anyone wants him! I'm looking for Julian or Ruby.


----------



## June

Yudko said:


> How much do you want for her? IBG of course



oh man i don't know what the going rate is these days?? uhhh 150k? o:


----------



## Yudko

June said:


> oh man i don't know what the going rate is these days?? uhhh 150k? o:


If im being honest im not too sure about rates either- though i can offer 1 mil instead for your troubles.


----------



## June

Yudko said:


> If im being honest im not too sure about rates either- though i can offer 1 mil instead for your troubles.



ahhh only if you're sure! would be helpful towards moving all these villager houses LOL but any amount over 100k is fine tbh. if you're free now i can actually open my gates already o: let me know and i'll pm u a code !


----------



## Sunddew

Ive got Merengue in boxes if anyone wants her! Also looking for the following

Julian
Lolly
Punchy
Fang
Dom


----------



## Jokesie

LF any male frog villager! Have plot open now as I've been scammed out of a trade for Drift...


----------



## panda32510

been looking for punchy for awhile!! i can offer igb and/or nmt!! please let me know if you have him in boxes and we can work out a deal


----------



## Hannahlion

Who want to trade characters?


----------



## Yudko

Looking for Olaf, Coco, Roscoe and Whitney.


----------



## Hannahlion

still looking to sell Raymond


----------



## mightyenites

looking for punchy!! i saw him at someone else's town and he suddenly became on of my dreamies


----------



## Hannahlion

Looking for roise, Ankha, Bettina,, tangy and etc


----------



## mightyenites

mightyenites said:


> looking for punchy!! i saw him at someone else's town and he suddenly became on of my dreamies  and also tom, octavian or gaston!



I can offer LOTS of villagers in return, I have a lot of amiibos. The amiibos I have:

Diana, Genji, Bruce, Bam, Deirdre, Lucky, Zell, Bob, Julian, Wendy, Marshall, Ketchup, Willow, Coco, Vesta, Erik, Ankha, Fauna, Beau, Fuschia, Timbra, Marina, Lily, and Molly


----------



## lucibeans

I’m willing to buy tangy if anyone can give her up, I love her and I’m saving my last plot for her


----------



## aww

LF: Alli and Wade


----------



## reikocakes

Looking for my last dreamie: Raymond! (I'm low on NMT and TBT but I can offer to pay IGB.)

Got him! :3


----------



## cherrygirl

jamaisvu said:


> i have lopez! which villagers are you will to trade with?


Sorry I’m no longer looking for him


----------



## Pixori

NVM! Found Fauna while island hopping! ; v ;


----------



## Hannahlion

Looking for the god Bettina herself


----------



## ashlynn

looking for cyd before my plot fills within the next couple days! please PM me!! thank you!!!


----------



## Laysea

Looking for my daughter’s dreamie Kid Cat. Please name your price! I wanna surprise her.


----------



## MelissaH9

Hannahlion said:


> still looking to sell Raymond


 how much for


----------



## aiyana_theresa

LF: Raymond
Offer: 300 NMT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



Hannahlion said:


> still looking to sell Raymond


my offer is 200-300 nmt for him?!


----------



## Peace Seeker

Looking for Rymond... will offer 150 tbt + 45 NMT (all I have)


----------



## Victoria3888

I would love to have Tiffany!!!I will have an empty spot soonish so please if anyone can offer her to me I can tip generously!!!thanks!!!


----------



## curly.friez

Looking for Judy! Currently have a bit over 10 mil bells and 104 nmts to offer! Will pay upfront


----------



## MelissaH9

if anyone is looking for julian, will have him in boxes today at some point? 

preferably looking for nmt but would take a mixture of nmt and bells


----------



## Imitation

LF Dobie, Murphy or Gaston
I’d really appreciate it if you messaged me if are letting any of them go!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for June, Raymond or Pekoe. They are my friends dreamies but im willing to pay for either of them in igb as I don't have much tbt or nmt


----------



## Mercedes

Idk how no one has Avery or Spork


----------



## sarosephie

LF: cat villagers! Kiki, Mitzi


----------



## cherrygirl

LF chief can offer nmt and bells. Also happy to check if I have any wish list items anyone wants in exchange


----------



## ajbisme

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!



I know this was a few months ago but i have diana in boxes today if you still want her!


----------



## sarosephie

Hi, looking for Raymond! I can really only offer bells (2M) and 75 NMTs


----------



## Ariaflux

Voided


----------



## someguyinahat

Looking for any decent or half-decent lazy villager (Bob, Drago, Lucky, Papi, Punchy, Sherb, Stitches, Tucker, Zucker.)

Edit: Got one already. Never mind.


----------



## sarosephie

Ariaflux said:


> LF Fang / Ribbot / Reneigh
> Can offer bells and NMTs


I have reneigh, and I can try to kick her if you'd like


----------



## millie_bsmith

someguyinahat said:


> Looking for any decent or half-decent lazy villager (Bob, Drago, Lucky, Papi, Punchy, Sherb, Stitches, Tucker, Zucker.)


I have zucker in boxes today!!


----------



## Noellie24

someguyinahat said:


> Looking for any decent or half-decent lazy villager (Bob, Drago, Lucky, Papi, Punchy, Sherb, Stitches, Tucker, Zucker.)


I have Drago. Offer?


----------



## someguyinahat

Noellie24 said:


> I have Drago. Offer?



I already got Zucker. Thanks anyway.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

Looking for Audie!!


----------



## Hannahlion

Does anyone want fang ??

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

Selling margie, Francine, fang and molly


----------



## Polilla

Jessiemmac said:


> Looking for penguins  I have an empty plot since two trades fell through


Hello, I have Tex in boxes today


----------



## Jake_8

Hey still looking for either Walt or Scoot, they are my dreamies please let me know if you’re willing to let me have them


----------



## Caitlin00091

is anyone looking for Diana?


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Chow!

Nvm!


----------



## sarosephie

Meowsie said:


> Looking for Whitney, Filbert, Tabby and Reneigh!


I have whitney+ reneigh, not original tho


----------



## Sweetley

sarosephie said:


> I have whitney+ reneigh, not original tho


That's okay, I'm not too picky about how original a villager is. May I ask when one of them is moving out? I have a spot free right now and try to fill it asap so that I don't end up getting a random move in.


----------



## sarosephie

Meowsie said:


> That's okay, I'm not too picky about how original a villager is. May I ask when one of them is moving out? I have a spot free right now and try to fill it asap so that I don't end up getting a random move in.


I am not totally sure about that, honestly. Do you have any cat villagers?


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I have an unoriginal Dom for sale! I can get him in boxes now! DM me if interested!


----------



## Imitation

LF: Murphy!

Please message me if you have him!


----------



## Sweetley

sarosephie said:


> I am not totally sure about that, honestly. Do you have any cat villagers?


I have Ankha which I will moving out as soon as she want to leave.


----------



## sarosephie

Meowsie said:


> I have Ankha which I will moving out as soon as she want to leave.


Shoot, I already have her 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020

LF: Raymond, 200 NMT for him


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Iam pretty interested in getting Ruby or Blanche!


----------



## xSNA

I’m still looking for Nan! I have and open plot right now


----------



## wilky

Gone


----------



## Pearls

looking for flurry, judy, punchy or poppy
can trade ankha or IGB


----------



## marzipanmermaid

LF: Murphy! 

I have Octavian who'd I'd be willing to trade, along with NMTs/bells.


----------



## Shaytana

Looking for Olivia.


----------



## crowbats

I have a free spot tomorrow and I am looking for dom!


----------



## OyasumiX_X

Holla said:


> I have a free plot today. My remaining dreamies are Shep, Kiki, and Frobert. Please let me know if you have any of these guys moving out.



Hi! I have Shep if you want him!! No price ^^


----------



## Holla

OyasumiX_X said:


> Hi! I have Shep if you want him!! No price ^^



Thanks! I actually got him a couple days ago, but I appreciate it.


----------



## AC.Newbie

sarosephie said:


> I am not totally sure about that, honestly. Do you have any cat villagers?


Which cat were you looking for?


----------



## sarosephie

AC.Newbie said:


> Which cat were you looking for?


Well, I'm holding for 3 villagers right now, bob, kiki, and tangy. Who were you looking for?


----------



## AC.Newbie

sarosephie said:


> Well, I'm holding for 3 villagers right now, bob, kiki, and tangy. Who were you looking for?


I'm not really looking for any villagers but I have a Tangy I'm going to be time travelling into boxes tonight if you want her?


----------



## sarosephie

AC.Newbie said:


> I'm not really looking for any villagers but I have a Tangy I'm going to be time travelling into boxes tonight if you want her?


I already have a request for her from someone else


----------



## AC.Newbie

sarosephie said:


> I already have a request for her from someone else


All good, if you still need her at the end of the night check back, I'm definitely going to be moving her to make room for Poppy


----------



## LethalLulu

I am looking for any of the following for 5-20 NMTs depending on the villager.  I am only looking to adopt a villager today!  

Ruby
Phoebe
Lolly
Marshal
Olivia
Static
Frobert


----------



## kelz0429

I'm looking for Beau, Erik, or Lopez!

Bianca is in boxes today, and I have NMTs for trade.  Thanks!


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I’m looking for any of the following:

Marcel
Raddle
Coco
Kiki
Ankha
Lucky
Vesta
Muffy

I can offer NMT and bells


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Raymond. I can only offer igb for him right now as I don't have much tbt or nmt.
(He's for a friend, I already have him but I want to pay for him instead of my friend paying)


----------



## Caitlin00091

daffodilcrossing said:


> I’m looking for any of the following:
> 
> Marcel
> Raddle
> Coco
> Kiki
> Ankha
> Lucky
> Vesta
> Muffy
> 
> I can offer NMT and bells


pm you!


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Is anybody looking for Molly?


----------



## Holla

I should have a free plot shortly as someone is moving out. (I can TT them out if need be).

I’m looking for my final two dreamies Frobert or Kiki. Please let me know if you have either of them moving out.


----------



## Aethelwolf

Pearls said:


> looking for flurry, judy, punchy or poppy
> can trade ankha or IGB



I won't have her up for long, but Judy available currently. If you see this right away, message me and I can get her to you.


----------



## Hannahlion

Selling margie, Francine, fang and molly


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

I’m really Looking for Wade currently. My lazy is moving out in a few days and i really want a lazy to replace him. Please PM


----------



## snubby25

Walt the cranky kangaroo!


----------



## Capumb

Anyone have Kitt? Still looking for her.


----------



## BJN39

I’m currently looking for Lobo  

honestly not sure why it’s been hard to move in one cranky in general, and I loved him in past games!


----------



## Midna64

Anyone want Cyd, unoriginal Muffy, or unoriginal Tabby?


----------



## Yudko

Looking for Roscoe and Papi


----------



## EmilyAnne

I’m looking for Ketchup or Fuchsia


----------



## jamaisvu

i have boone in boxes today if anyone wants him!


----------



## Laysea

Lucky is in boxes if anyone is searching for him. 

Still looking for Raymond lol


----------



## xflaviax

Looking for Marshal, Beau, Fauna, Flora, Kiki, Molly, Merry, Tia, Ellie


----------



## Hannahlion

Molly, fang, Margie and Francine are up for grabs


----------



## angrydr4g0n

_


----------



## Brittanycouture

Looking for Megan


----------



## EmilyAnne

Looking for Sherb


----------



## mirrorblackout

xflaviax said:


> Looking for Marshal, Beau, Fauna, Flora, Kiki, Molly, Merry, Tia, Ellie


I have flora in boxes right now


----------



## DweebBee

Looking for Diana! I don't have much to offer, I can gift 1 mil bells and a few nmts.


----------



## solecito

Tiffany is in boxes if anyone would like to buy her!


----------



## mugi

LF stella, kiki and sherb


----------



## EmilyAnne

LF: Bruce and Fuchsia


----------



## Kasosuki

Hannahlion said:


> Molly, fang, Margie and Francine are up for grabs


Is molly still available. ?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020

[


Laysea said:


> Lucky is in boxes if anyone is searching for him.
> 
> Still looking for Raymond lol


Is he still available !?


----------



## Rabirin

LF: Merry, Dom or Cube!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for tangy or vivian please I have an open spot right now.


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Looking for Blanche or Genji


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Anchovy now! Can offer NMT or also TBT for him, doesn't matter if he's original or not. 

Found!


----------



## Jam86

DweebBee said:


> Looking for Diana! I don't have much to offer, I can gift 1 mil bells and a few nmts.


are you still looking? i have her amiibo ☆


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Moe is in boxes today to anyone who wants him!


----------



## entleex

Looking for dom! Can offer in nmts


----------



## Hannahlion

Still looking for ****ing roise my last offer fall flat


----------



## Pintuition

I am looking for Judy! I can offer anyone who has her 50 NMTs and at least 1.5 mil bells. I know she usually goes for more but thats all I have!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

I’m looking for Gladys or gonzo I can give NMT or bells

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



Cyku said:


> I still have Gladys in boxes, does someone want her? C:


Is Gladys still available?


----------



## Ariaflux

EDIT: Found Agnes!


----------



## courtky

Loreley said:


> Looking for Kiki, Cousteau, Chief, Freckles or Pompom!


Hey! I have Pompom in boxes if you want her!


----------



## lenlen

Looking for Ribbot! Please PM if you have him. I also have Nibbles in boxes if anyone wants her.


----------



## Aquilla

Roxy10 said:


> Hi, if you are still looking for Colton he has asked to move out of my town so will be in boxes tomorrow. Free to a good home



ahh dang I missed your message


----------



## crowbats

Still looking for dom I have an open plot today. Have NMT also TBT!


----------



## Nitsua 365

Guero101 said:


> LF: Gayle, Alli, Alfonso, Sly, and Boots


I have Sly! I'll give you him for 50 nmt if you want.


----------



## sfelix

zanily said:


> Hi everyone, I’m looking for Ursala c:


hey I know your post is about a week old but are you still looking for Ursala?


----------



## zanily

sfelix said:


> hey I know your post is about a week old but are you still looking for Ursala?


No, but ty so much! I'm looking for Dom now.


----------



## xflaviax

mirrorblackout said:


> I have flora in boxes right now



Hey! Thank you so much but someone has already set me up with a Flora!  <3


----------



## Roaned

LF: Olivia, Raymond, Punchy
PM me if you have any of them and I’ll make an offer!


----------



## applesauc3

Looking for Stitches, Marshall, or Tia! I have a plot open rn!


----------



## myu

Hello! I'm on hunt for cute normal personality villagers!

Molly
Lolly
Tia

I currently have 9 villagers and can sell land for an open plot anytime. Willing to offer NMTs, star fragments or rusted parts. Thanks for viewing!


----------



## angrydr4g0n

*Do any of you have Blanche? Or Ruby? *


----------



## Roxxy

Rayuka said:


> ahh dang I missed your message


I’m so sorry, I guess time zones haven’t worked in our favour. Would have loved him to have a new home. 

Getting Julian so sadly had to let him go.

Have been all afternoon and spent so many NMT only dreamie I need is Bangle.  Wish me luck and really sorry again. I will give more notice next time


----------



## DweebBee

Opal<3 said:


> are you still looking? i have her amiibo ☆


Yes! I'll dm you for more trading info.


----------



## Taryn

Looking for a frog! Would prefer Ribbot or Diva but will take any frog except Drift, Gigi, Raddle and Wart Jr. I can pay in bells, I sadly spent all my tickets frog hunting.


----------



## Jules

Rosie is in boxes today on Woodfall! Let me know if you’re interested, I will be taking an offer at 4pm PST today 

EDIT: She's moved on!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

MelissaH9 said:


> looking for -
> sprinkle
> june
> maple
> 
> can offer bells and nmt


I have maple in boxes


----------



## morifarty

morifarty said:


> Hey y'all, I am now just looking for SHEP and SOLEIL!! I have tbt, nmt, and Marshal to offer <3



still looking for Shep and soleil! Can move someone in today!


----------



## applesauc3

If anybody is looking for them, I have these villagers im looking to eventually swap ouT for dreamies! I love them all though, so only to good homes 

Biff
Mallary
Annabelle
Alfonso
Gonzo


----------



## MelissaH9

ACNH_walnut said:


> I have maple in boxes


i already filled my spot, thankyou tho


----------



## Hannahlion

Still looking for roise, ankha, tangy and Bettina


----------



## Chibixx

I have kid cat in boxes, urgently need them to be moved out


----------



## FreyasFalcon105

Looking for Vic or Freya!


----------



## Adai

Pearls said:


> looking for flurry, judy, punchy or poppy
> can trade ankha or IGB


hi, i have Flurry! I'd trade for IGB


----------



## uzuka

looking for agnes, punchy and pompom!


----------



## Kasosuki

Looking for Portia or Maple!


----------



## Roaned

Kasosuki said:


> Hello everyone ! I’m planning on restarting my island and so may sell off my villagers for NMT so I can find them again on my new island !!
> The villagers are
> Marina
> Raymond
> Stitches
> Lucky
> Sherb
> Coco
> Lolly
> Maple
> Fang
> Beau
> I will only be accepting NMT and preferably you just be able to take them today


20 NMT for Raymond?
PM me if we can trade


----------



## IslaYuka

I am looking for Paolo and Chow!

They’re unpopular villagers but I really want them. I have a plot open in 2 days.


----------



## nintendoanna

looking for bob!


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Merry, Cube or Dom!

Currently have Bam in boxes, if anyone’s interested in him.


----------



## sarosephie

LF: Male Cats that aren't Raymond!


----------



## Pearls

Adai said:


> hi, i have Flurry! I'd trade for IGB


sorry i already got a villager to fill my empty spot but thanks anyway!!


----------



## Chibixx

sarosephie said:


> LF: Male Cats that aren't Raymond!


I have Kid cat if you would like them


----------



## sarosephie

Chibixx said:


> I have Kid cat if you would like them


Im all set, thank you for asking


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Hello friends, I am looking for a few villagers. I am looking for Eugene, Agnes, Piper, Lolly, Molly, Poppy, Blanche, & June. Let me know if you have these I can trade for bells or NMT


----------



## milktae

Kasosuki said:


> Hello everyone ! I’m planning on restarting my island and so may sell off my villagers for NMT so I can find them again on my new island !!
> The villagers are
> Marina
> Raymond
> Stitches
> Lucky
> Sherb
> Coco
> Lolly
> Maple
> Fang
> Beau
> I will only be accepting NMT and preferably you just be able to take them today


nvm


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Looking for Eugene!!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Looking for sherb or julia!


----------



## Bk1234

Is anyone looking for Olaf?


----------



## milktae

Found!


----------



## Yudko

Jules said:


> Rosie is in boxes today on Woodfall! Let me know if you’re interested, I will be taking an offer at 4pm PST today


Do you still have Rosie available? My friend would really like her.


----------



## SarahNixx

LF: Judy!!! Can pay in bells and/or NMTs!!!! 

I have a open lot NOW!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

SarahNixx said:


> LF: Judy!!! Can pay in bells and/or NMTs!!!!
> 
> I have a open lot NOW!


There are a few posts selling her on this section!


----------



## Jules

Yudko said:


> Do you still have Rosie available? My friend would really like her.


Hi sorry I don't! Good luck to your friend <3


----------



## toenuki

Looking for Dom or Sherb!


----------



## Kasosuki

Anyone happen to have Maple or Portia for sale ? can give NMT or marshal !!!


----------



## OswinOswald

Have Anabelle in boxes if anyone wants her!


----------



## Popsy

Looking for any wolf villager besides Whitney/Wolfgang/Skye/Kyle for my sisters wolf island!


----------



## Suzyblabla

I am looking for raymond, have a spot open right now. Can offer NMT + IGB, he will be my forever villager.


----------



## daviddddyay

Imitation said:


> LF Dobie, Murphy or Gaston
> I’d really appreciate it if you messaged me if are letting any of them go!


hello! I have murphy if you’re still interested


----------



## nopebel

milktae said:


> I’m looking for beau, I can offer 30 nmt or lucky


I have Beau and am currently looking for lucky! not sure if the offer is still standing, but I’d love to trade!


----------



## Hannahlion

Still looking for roise, ankha, tangy and Bettina


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Fauna, Merengue, Judy & Beau! I have Stitches to trade or bells to offer


----------



## Hannahlion

Francine up for grabs


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Still looking for Wade


----------



## angrydr4g0n

looking for Blanche and Genji


----------



## Alannah20

Looking for Static!


----------



## DawnAri

*Phoebe *will be moving out today or tomorrow! (I'll be using an amiibo)
please let me know if you want her ^^


----------



## terric

The plot will be occupied tomorrow and I don't do time travel shenanigans. Please let me know if you wanna sell him.


----------



## Sosisa

Octavian is in boxes!
The thread


----------



## Sweetley

Nvm, found her!


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Merry or Cube!


----------



## Cellixhem

I can have Punchy move out! When can you come pick him up?


----------



## fluttershy300

Looking for Raymond, Whitney, Sherb, and Pinky.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Still looking for Wade


I have wade if you would like him. He’s not in boxes at the moment but I can work on that


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I'm looking for June, Raymond and Pekoe
Please PM me if any are available they are for my friend  can only pay in igb tho


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

So I’m talking to Merengue right now and she wants to move out, I had her sold but it fell through. Anyone want to make an offer for her?


----------



## Hannahlion

My friend is looking for Henry


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Selling Diana for NMT  I am also looking for another Snooty villager (Blanche), so if you have her I won't ask for tickets


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Senshi said:


> Looking for Merry or Cube!


Happy someone else likes Cube! He's very underappreciated


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

I have wade in boxes rn. I’m about to get rid of him if anyone wants the cute penguin.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Courtney.lamelia said:


> I have wade in boxes rn. I’m about to get rid of him if anyone wants the cute penguin.


If only I had an open spot!  I know that lots of people like him, though, so he'll hopefully find a good home


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

I hope! I have to do some errands in like 30 minutes and I am working on getting Lolly and June.


----------



## Mysteria_Mari

Hello everyone! I’m looking for Genji, if anyone can put him in boxes for tomorrow, I’ll have an empty lot ready!

I can offer NMTs, bells or both!


----------



## SliceAndDice

Courtney.lamelia said:


> I hope! I have to do some errands in like 30 minutes and I am working on getting Lolly and June.


Aw man. My town is packed right now.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Yeah I had to void him. Unfortunately, but it’ll be Okay!


----------



## attorneyatlol

terric said:


> The plot will be occupied tomorrow and I don't do time travel shenanigans. Please let me know if you wanna sell him.



I have Punchy in boxes.  Let me know if/when you're available.


----------



## aiyana_theresa

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/punchy-in-boxes.553100/ is selling punchy here!


----------



## Hollyj264

I’m looking for Julian, Raymond, lucky, lily and cookie! I will offer NMTs! <3


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Hollyj264 said:


> I’m looking for Julian, Raymond, lucky, lily and cookie! I will offer NMTs! <3


I have cookie


----------



## Rabirin

Still looking for Merry, Cube or Katt!


----------



## outofwrlds

I am looking for Genji or Agnes! I have no Uchi or Jock villagers and really need to change that. Looking to pay mostly in NMT. Can do bells, but can't offer as much.


----------



## Yudko

Looking for Roscoe and or Dobie


----------



## horan

FOUND!!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

horan said:


> I won’t be able to adopt until Monday, but I’d love to get Flurry, Fauna, Goldie, Merengue, Molly, Daisy, Gala or Gayle
> 
> - I am willing to pay using NMT or summer shell stacks. I could also offer bells but I only have 400k. Pls help meeee


I have Gayle in my town currently. She's been here for about 3 weeks, but if she asks to move, I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## Caitlin00091

horan said:


> I won’t be able to adopt until Monday, but I’d love to get Flurry, Fauna, Goldie, Merengue, Molly, Daisy, Gala or Gayle
> 
> - I am willing to pay using NMT or summer shell stacks. I could also offer bells but I only have 400k. Pls help meeee


I have goldie’s amiibo card!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Hi everyone, I have recently reset my island and am looking for the following cuites:
Erik
Punchy
Molly
Daisy
And Cookie


If you have ANY of these please let me know


----------



## kello

Looking for Filbert. Anyone have him ? 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Also anyone looking for Buzz? He's in boxes


----------



## airpeaches

Looking for Reneigh!


----------



## Zazagirl12

Hollyj264 said:


> I’m looking for Julian, Raymond, lucky, lily and cookie! I will offer NMTs! <3



hey! I have lucky! how many nmt are you offering?


----------



## Magnadramon

Kasosuki said:


> Anyone happen to have Maple or Portia for sale ? can give NMT or marshal !!!



hey are you still looking for portia? I have her! she’s not in boxes atm but I can tt to get her in them.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

If anyone is looking for Lyman he’s in boxes let me know ASAP as I need the space for a villager


----------



## Damniel

Found!


----------



## Kurthnaga

Hey all, looking for Zell if anyone has


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Klaus, Gala, and Clay!


----------



## Whitela

Hi im looking for the chubby sweet lil penguin. Willing to pay NMT,IGB, or i can get you items from your wishlist. Hmu if you have him please, i will give him a forever home. Must be original


----------



## imyoonbi

kelz0429 said:


> I'm looking for Beau, Erik, or Lopez!
> 
> Bianca is in boxes today, and I have NMTs for trade.  Thanks!


Hi! I have Beau in boxes now if you're still looking for him?


----------



## telluric

Found!


----------



## deleted

LF Willow the snooty sheep or Curlos the smug sheep! I can do IGB, TBT, or NMT. I have an empty plot right now and I’m hoping to get one of them today. PM me if you have them. Thanks!


----------



## Chibiusa

Looking for Dobie!


----------



## Rose

Looking for Judy! Trading any of the following villagers: Marshal, Vivian (in boxes now), Lolly, Molly, Bob, Ozzie.

Additional villagers I can offer if you don’t mind waiting about 6 days for the move in, move out Amiibo process are: Julian, Merengue, Marina, Chief, Tangy, Roald and Whitney.


----------



## Hannahlion

Still looking for tangy, roise, and ankha


----------



## Kasosuki

Magnadramon said:


> hey are you still looking for portia? I have her! she’s not in boxes atm but I can tt to get her in them.


Ah yes I am!!


----------



## Chibixx

Nvm they are gone


----------



## deleted

Still looking for Curlos or Willow!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

LF : papi FT: nmt


----------



## chocosongee

LF: Zell and Dobie


----------



## Laysea

Looking for Rosie or Kiki


----------



## Hannahlion

New update. Looking for bettina, tangy or ankha


----------



## jlnyc

LF Ellie!


----------



## Kasosuki

FT Dom and Fang 
LF Dobie, Portia or NMT


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Looking for Pinky the peppy panda bear !!


----------



## bricoleling

Looking for Tybalt!


----------



## Dashonthecob

Looking for
Chrissy
Gayle
Mitzi


----------



## Emichi

LF Peanut or Bea ;;​


----------



## Zazagirl12

(Closed) LF: Beau
Offering: Stitches, Naomi + nmts or Peggy + nmts


----------



## IslaYuka

Looking for Paolo!


----------



## Chibiusa

146 NMTs in and still no Dobie. Someone please help. I'll buy him off of you.

lol.


----------



## Neb

I’m willing to trade up to 1,500,000 bells and any type of fruit for Flora. If anyone has her, let me know!


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I have an unoriginal Dom I can put into boxes very easily! Pm me if you're interested!


----------



## SarahNixx

Im looking for Clay or Pheobe!!!


----------



## Animalcrossing cuties

looking for Judy for 400 tbt! audie is also in boxes so i can trade her right now + the tbt


----------



## kukotte

Looking for my 3 last Dreamies
Butch, Billy or Raymond(although pretty sure I can’t afford that one)


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Maple? Looking for nmt offers


----------



## solecito

looking for Joey!


----------



## Chibixx

nvm they have been taken


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Cube or Katt!


----------



## Jillenium

no longer Looking for Raymond or Audie - settled for Julian, hope I haven’t made a mistake!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Is anyone looking for Rudy


----------



## MrPicard

I'm looking for Henry the frog. If anyone has him in boxes, please send me a DM.


----------



## Alannah20

Still looking for Static!


----------



## SliceAndDice

Still looking for Jeremiah, Wade and Murphy. I don't have an open plot right now, but I could cycle someone out. Just name your price.


----------



## CinnamonBun27

Hi, I'm looking for Kody for my GF, its kind of Urgent hahaha thanks!!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

I have Cookie in boxes!


----------



## Kalinka

Hi, looking for any of the following: 
Muffy
Cherry
Wolfgang 
Tiffany 
Please pm me, will offer nmt or bells


----------



## Hannahlion

Looking for ankha,bettina and tangy


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Hello! I am looking for Agnes, Piper, and Blanche. Let me know if you have any of these villagers. The villagers I’m hoping to replace is Cherry, Ursala, and Groucho if anyone is interested in them!


----------



## weavile

I’ve got Cleo in boxes today. She’s free to anyone who wants her!


----------



## Midna64

Kalinka said:


> Hi, looking for any of the following:
> Muffy
> Cherry
> Wolfgang
> Tiffany
> Please pm me, will offer nmt or bells


I have an unoriginal Muffy that you can have if you want ^^ she only has a couple pieces of clothing I believe, no furniture given


----------



## Kalinka

Midna64 said:


> I have an unoriginal Muffy that you can have if you want ^^ she only has a couple pieces of clothing I believe, no furniture given


HI! thanks so much but i found her already!


----------



## Midna64

Unoriginal Muffy in boxes! Only holding her for 20mins!!


----------



## Noellie24

I have Blanche! I plan to get her out today if you don't mind time travel


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

That’s fine! I’m getting lunch but afterwards I’ll work to get a villager moved out. For a spot


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Trading Raymond for Judy


----------



## SarahNixx

Update on my Villager seach! I have Judy and my Thicc Boi Clay! Still looking for Phoebe!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Anyone got dobie, genji or lucky?
I could give NMTs or IGBs.
I also got Kabuki if you wanted him instead!


----------



## th3n0v1c3

Currently looking for: Apollo, Chief, Merengue, and Ankha 
I can trade: Walker, Sprocket, Carrie, and Miranda
I just blew through all my nook miles trying to get them on my own, but I do have some bells and items including gold nuggets and star pieces.


----------



## Katy88

Ignore, got him 

Desperately seeking Alfonso! I have a spare plot today so if you have him in boxes just let me know!!


----------



## Emichi

Still looking for an og Peanut or Bea!​


----------



## m i d o r i

Hi ^.^ In search of original Dobie and Blaire :3 I don't know if I can move a new villager in today, cause Maple just arrived today and she is unboxing, let me know the answer ?  Thanks a lot !


----------



## acnh.eclipse

m i d o r i said:


> Hi ^.^ In search of original Dobie and Blaire :3 I don't know if I can move a new villager in today, cause Maple just arrived today and she is unboxing, let me know the answer ?  Thanks a lot !


Hi I have Blaire!


----------



## m i d o r i

acnh.eclipse said:


> Hi I have Blaire!


Oh nice ^.^ Thanks ! Do you want to PM me so we can arrange it all ?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Yeah ok!


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I have Shep in boxes if anyone wants him!


----------



## Alysan

I have Beau in boxes if anyone wants! Semi original, I gifted a cream tennis sweater to him, no furniture


----------



## Rainy13

I'm looking to adopt Judy. I can pay in Bells or work out a trade if I have what your asking for. I dont have NMTs. Thank you


----------



## Hannahlion

Looking for ankha,bettina and tangy


----------



## clownpapa

looking for marina!


----------



## Calih

LF: Octavian name your price


----------



## Caitlin00091

is anyone looking for Mitzi


----------



## angrydr4g0n

looking 4 genji!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Groucho in boxes if anyone wants him!?


----------



## GanonDwarf2

I got Kabuki in boxes and will hold him for another 20 mins


----------



## Zazagirl12

.


----------



## classically.trained

LF: Frita, Wolfgang, Hans, Tia, and Poncho. Can offer Lolly FT or NMT or tbt


----------



## Lauryn

Trading marshal for ankha


----------



## Shaytana

Looking for Kiki


----------



## Bazzlin

Looking for Vivian and/or Dobie!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for June and Pekoe


----------



## applesauc3

LF: Diana, Tia, Bob, or Marshall!


----------



## Hannahlion

looking for bettina


----------



## Zazagirl12

clownpapa said:


> looking for marina!


Hey I have Marina! Still looking for her?


----------



## clownpapa

Zazagirl12 said:


> Hey I have Marina! Still looking for her?


Yes!


----------



## funkytown

Senshi said:


> Looking for Cube or Katt!


I have cube!!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



funkytown said:


> I have cube!!!!!


In boxes right now, looking for NMT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

[GOTO=][/GOTO]


Murk said:


> LF: Bunnie.
> 
> Apple is moving out & I have some IGB and 50k+ NM to spend on NMT


sfill looming for bunnie?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Zazagirl12 said:


> Looking for Ellie, Molly & Agnes & Gala!!


I'll have Gala in boxes shortly!


----------



## funkytown

Senshi said:


> Looking for Cube or Katt!


I don’t have cube much longer, only about 20 more minutes!


----------



## EmilyAnne

LF: Bruce, Ankha, Sherb or Bill, maybe Tom


----------



## funkytown

anyone looking for CUBE???? Have him in boxes for 20 more minutes, looking for NMTs


----------



## Zazagirl12

.


----------



## Hannahlion

Still looking for bettina


----------



## Zazagirl12

acnh.eclipse said:


> Hi everyone, I have recently reset my island and am looking for the following cuites:
> Erik
> Punchy
> Molly
> Daisy
> And Cookie
> 
> 
> If you have ANY of these please let me know


I have Daisy!


----------



## lexatives

Looking for Dobie!

Will offer nmts, bells, and/or materials


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF Ketchup & Ellie! Please help me find my last two dreamies!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Zazagirl12 said:


> I have Daisy!


What would you like for her?


----------



## Zazagirl12

Sorry she’s already moved out 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



acnh.eclipse said:


> What would you like for her?


Sorry she’s already moved out


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Ok  dw


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Agent S!

Nvm, found Raymond on a Mystery Island...


----------



## chewya

LOOKING FOR PUDGE AND/OR CHESTER!!! i know theyre both not highly sought after but theyre my babies so pls pls pls dm if you have them!!!!!


----------



## Alannah20

Still looking for static!!!


----------



## Roaned

Looking for Punchy and Raymond
Can offer IGB and NMT
DM me for offers!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

TortimerCrossing said:


> LF Deirdre or Fuschia


Are you still looking for fuschia ?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



TortimerCrossing said:


> LF Fuschia


Do you have discord because I know someone who is selling her and they really don’t want to void her

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



EmilyAnne said:


> LF: Bruce and Fuchsia


Are you still looking for fuchsia?


----------



## lisahatesyou

Looking for Ankha! Can offer 25 NMT and/or bells


----------



## dimplesC8

Hello! I have Sly in boxes if anyone would like him, I’m currently looking for Ellie!


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have a plot open now and am looking for Murphy, Cyd, Kabuki or Static. Just name your price.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Anyone looking for the best jock, Rudy


----------



## Dashonthecob

Looking for Chrissy and Felicity


----------



## Toska

Sold


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I have Stinky in boxes right now! He is free


----------



## Akemi

LF Merry! if you have her amiibo\or u have her in your town and can sell her to me I can offer bells and nmt or furniture sets!


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

I’m looking for my girl Merengue!


----------



## Midna64

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> I’m looking for my girl Merengue!


Sent a pm!


----------



## Hannahlion

Bettina Anyone ??


----------



## rawpbjsamich

No one probably wants him, but Buck, my starting villager, just asked to leave :/


----------



## dannydorit_o

Looking for Jeremiah! Name your price!


----------



## xflaviax

Looking for Beau, Fauna, Merry, Ellie, Tia


----------



## Hoshi

Looking for Marshal. - Adopted


----------



## marzipanmermaid

classically.trained said:


> LF: Frita, Sherb, Audie, Ketchup, Hans, Tia, and Poncho


Audie just asked to leave my island if you still needed her. I’m trying to sell her for TBT so I can buy my own villagers.


----------



## classically.trained

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Audie just asked to leave my island if you still needed her. I’m trying to sell her for TBT so I can buy my own villagers.



I actually just got her from someone else, but thank you! I'll go edit my og post


----------



## Sontancer

xflaviax said:


> Looking for Beau, Fauna, Merry, Ellie, Tia


I have beau and fauna i can force into boxes whenever, looking for celestial diys or nmt

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



acnh.eclipse said:


> Anyone looking for the best jock, Rudy


I have rudy's amiibo if youre still looking?


----------



## TiffanyTv

Looking for Chrissy. I have bells and nmt. Pleeeeeeease!


----------



## minimoon

lisahatesyou said:


> Looking for Ankha! Can offer 25 NMT and/or bells


Are you still looking? She just asked to leave my island.


----------



## lisahatesyou

minimoon said:


> Are you still looking? She just asked to leave my island.


Yes!!


----------



## Wolfie

I know this is a longshot, but I am looking for Judy to fill the last plot on my island. If you have her PM me to discuss prices.
I am mainly looking for Judy, but I will take Fauna or Marina instead if you have them.


----------



## applesauc3

I want Bob please!


----------



## TiffanyTv

TiffanyTv said:


> Looking for Chrissy. I have bells and nmt. Pleeeeeeease!


I can offer 100 nmt! Pleeeeease uwu


----------



## roaldsflippers

looking for judy ... longshot im sure but it wont hurt to post here


----------



## xflaviax

Sontancer said:


> I have beau and fauna i can force into boxes whenever, looking for celestial diys or nmt
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020



Ahhh I wish I had celestial diys or nmt but I don't  I tried to time travel to when I knew Celeste was on my island, but she didn't have a recipe for me. I'm kind of stuck on the day where one of my plots is for sale, haha. If I travel forward, someone random will move into the spot SIGH


----------



## sarosephie

Looking for Tom the blue cat!


----------



## TiffanyTv

TiffanyTv said:


> Looking for Chrissy. I have bells and nmt. Pleeeeeeease!


I got her! Thanks y'all!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Wendy Crossing said:


> Looking for Gonzo!


Still looking for him ?


----------



## Gleo

Open spot for Pierce if anyone has them!


----------



## Polilla

Looking for Ruby


----------



## Zazagirl12

Desperately looking for Ellie


----------



## Caitlin00091

is anyone looking for merengue? i have her in boxes 
edit: she’s been sold!


----------



## applesauc3

LF BOB (preferably original or with clothes that match him): I’ll pay 40 NMT right away


----------



## rawpbjsamich

I'm looking for Dom! Offering igb!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Dashonthecob said:


> Looking for
> Chrissy
> Gayle
> Mitzi


I have Gayle in boxes !


----------



## Loreley

acnh.eclipse said:


> Hi everyone this is my dreamie list! Just let me know if anyone has them, and are planning to let them go! They are:
> Judy
> Daisy
> 
> that’s it so far


I have Daisy in boxes for a quick pick-up if you're up for it! She's not 100% original, so she'd be completely free.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Loreley said:


> I have Daisy in boxes for a quick pick-up if you're up for it! She's not 100% original, so she'd be completely free.


Omg really, can I come now?


----------



## Loreley

acnh.eclipse said:


> Omg really, can I come now?


sure, check your dms for the dodo code!


----------



## redwinevinegar

I wanna find phoebe a good home! She said she wants to move so.. Please take her in and be nice to her

Dont need payment


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Audie just asked to leave my island if you still needed her. I’m trying to sell her for TBT so I can buy my own villagers.


Do you still have Audie?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Is anyone looking for Dotty? I have her in boxes


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Apollo?
edit: sold!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

I have Cherry in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## dexterminate88

Looking Raymond with his original house furniture. Paying in NMT


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Raymond!

Hello all! I'm trying to get my sister her dreamie Raymond and while I know how much he goes for on here NMT wise and IGB wise, I am going to offer what I have anyways as I will try...

I can offer 42 NMT, 2 mill IGB, some Bunny Day items, and 38 customization kits.

If anyone is interested just let me know! Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 14, 2020

LF Raymond!

Hello all! I'm trying to get my sister her dreamie Raymond and while I know how much he goes for on here NMT wise and IGB wise, I am going to offer what I have anyways as I will try...

I can offer 42 NMT, 2 mill IGB, some Bunny Day items, and 38 customization kits.

If anyone is interested just let me know! Thank you!


----------



## poppypeach

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Is anyone looking for Dotty? I have her in boxes



Is she still available? I don't have much to offer since I just restarted but I would love to adopt her


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Merry? Looking for nmt


----------



## Ezael

Looking for Elvis! Willing to offer NMT for him!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Does anyone have Genji, Freya or Dobie?


----------



## Strwby

I'm looking for Rod! I have an open plot to fill! I would love him for free but I'm super willing to pay a million bells!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have either Francine or Chrissy in boxes? Have an open plot right now and need to fill it soonish
Found Chrissy on an island


----------



## sparkle_princess

LF: Rodeo
FT: between 500k-800k IGB preferably, can throw in a few blue roses, and a couple stacks of stone as well.

I can have a plot ready immediately. Please DM so we can discuss.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Anyone looking for Chadder? He'll be in boxes next time I log on if so. I have a post in the villager forums regarding it too if you'd rather reply at that thread or DM me if you prefer. He's FREE to whoever wants him, first come first serve!


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Kabuki!


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Looking for  Merengue, can pay IGB.


----------



## Ardyin

Found him!!!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Trading Raymond for Judy


----------



## angrydr4g0n

i'm looking for Marina, Pinky and Marshal!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

poppypeach said:


> Is she still available? I don't have much to offer since I just restarted but I would love to adopt her


Yes she is still available. I'll PM you


----------



## vachirawhipped

LF Sherb! Can offer nmt or bells


----------



## ZackFair77

Anyone here looking for Fauna or Beau?


----------



## Kasosuki

LF Molly or Poppy!


----------



## angrydr4g0n

LF: Pinky and Marina


----------



## Sontancer

Polilla said:


> Looking for Ruby


I've got Ruby available? Are you offering anything?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Kasosuki said:


> LF Molly or Poppy!



I've got Molly! Are you offering anything?


----------



## InstantNoodles

Looking for an original Muffy! I moved her out because I couldn’t stand her wearing the vampire outfit anymore


----------



## Lilystorm

dexterminate88 said:


> Looking Raymond with his original house furniture. Paying in NMT


Are you still looking for Raymond?


----------



## Kasosuki

Would anyone be willing to trade poppy for Raymond. I found Raymond on an island but I don’t want him


----------



## Roaned

Lilystorm said:


> Are you still looking for Raymond?


I’m trying to get a plot open and I would be happy to take Raymond? DM me if you have a price, but if not, that’s fine.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

*LF: Chief, Wolfgang, Vivian, Whitney and Kyle. I want to make a wolf island so any wolf (apart from Freya) will be fine too.*


----------



## usukifrenzy

Hans is in boxes if anyone's interested!


----------



## Emmsey

I have Antonio in boxes free to a loving home. (GMT) There is a thread floating around also but feel free to drop me a message.


----------



## Joricco914

Hey guys! I'm looking for Raymond to add to my town. I can pay in nmt, wishlist items, bells, or hybrid flowers. Thanks!


----------



## dexterminate88

Lilystorm said:


> Are you still looking for Raymond?


Yes! How many NMT for him?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



Kasosuki said:


> Would anyone be willing to trade poppy for Raymond. I found Raymond on an island but I don’t want him


If I don't get Raymond from the other member who posted on my request I will happily trade Poppy for him <3


----------



## Libbyannii

Looking for Ellie in boxes.  Thank you!  Please message me on Discord if you get her and if you have it.  My handle is LibbyAnnii#1740.


----------



## th3n0v1c3

Looking for Apollo, Ankha, and Merengue. Can trade Sprocket, Walker, and Miranda. I also have star fragments, gold nuggets, easter eggs, and cherry blossom petals.


----------



## Fenix

I'm looking for Fang and Pietro to finish my island! Hope to find at least one of them soon, since I'll be having an empty plot in a couple of days and I don't want any random to move in


----------



## pokipoki

Looking for Chevre, Sherb, or Lucky! PM me if you have one in boxes!


----------



## Kasosuki

Anyone looking for Erik?


----------



## Roaned

I’m looking for Kid Cat, Raymond and Bluebear. PM me if you are willing to trade any of them.


----------



## Emeraldscetch

Hazel is moving out tomorrow 6/16 looking for a loving home  please pm me if you d like to invite her !


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Anyone looking for Zucker?


----------



## Nodokana

Looking for Sherb. I can pay in tbt (I have way more than what's listed on the sidebar).


----------



## H2O Crossing

I have Bob in campsite. I'm looking for Lucky to trade

Nevermind, I'm keeping Bob for now.


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Original Marina or Pinky anybody?


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Does anyone want Cube? He's moving in rn


----------



## MelissaH9

looking for maple? willing to pay in nmt and bells


----------



## pochy

Nodokana said:


> Looking for Sherb. I can pay in tbt (I have way more than what's listed on the sidebar).


i'm about to put sherb in boxes if ur still interested?


----------



## Midna64

Is anyone looking for Colton, Merengue or Goldie?


----------



## funkytown

classically.trained said:


> LF: Frita, Wolfgang, Hans, Tia, and Poncho. Can offer Lolly FT or NMT or tbt


How many NMT for Hans?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020



classically.trained said:


> LF: Frita, Wolfgang, Hans, Tia, and Poncho. Can offer Lolly FT or NMT or tbt


He’s in boxes right now


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Still LF Raymond! If anybody has him I would really greatly appreciate it if you could let me know to see if we can work a deal? Thank you!


----------



## Snickerbobble

manglegrove said:


> *Jeremiah (he/him) is looking for:*
> 
> Jeremiah (lol)
> Pinky


I've got Jeremiah in boxes today!

He was one of the three who I needed to set up furniture for.  Don't know if that means he'll keep the same house when moving or not.

How does 15 NMTs sound?  I can throw in some of every fruit too.

Edit: Giving him away for free now!


----------



## NinaBean

ReiraEvenstar said:


> Looking for Dom, Rudy, or Axel. I need a jock!
> 
> Also looking for Raymond but still saving up for him.



I have Axel in boxes today if you still need a jock!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Anicotti is moving. Hit me up if you want her.


----------



## mogyay

i'm looking for genji, felicity, merry and ruby, pls dm me if u have any of those, will offer tbt/nmt/igb


----------



## classically.trained

funkytown said:


> How many NMT for Hans?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020
> 
> 
> He’s in boxes right now



Is he original? And he's a bottom tier villager lol, so probably not many :/


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF: Raymond! 

Will offer TBT, Bells, Bunny Day items, gold nuggets, and other things. Ask or PM me! I would love to work out something with you if you would! I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

NinaBean said:


> I have Axel in boxes today if you still need a jock!



I actually got Rudy but thanks so much!!


----------



## chewya

still looking for pudge and chester, pls dm me if you have either of them ;__;


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> LF: Raymond!
> 
> Will offer TBT, Bells, Bunny Day items, gold nuggets, and other things. Ask or PM me! I would love to work out something with you if you would! I'd greatly appreciate it.


I have Raymond!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

rawpbjsamich said:


> I have Raymond!



Ahh! What were you looking for for him?


----------



## SomeonesPC

Looking for Knox, can trade bells and nook miles tickets. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## chewya

chewya said:


> still looking for pudge and chester, pls dm me if you have either of them ;__;


i'm now looking for chester, camofrog or phoebe!


----------



## Wolfie

Midna64 said:


> Is anyone looking for Colton, Merengue or Goldie?


I am looking for Merengue!


----------



## chocosongee

LF: Gladys and Julia


----------



## tokumeikibou

_LF_ *Sherb*,* Lucky*, *Whitney*, and *Dom*!

Can pay NMT, Bells, Gold, DIYs, Materials, etc.

I have Willow, Walker, Merenge, and Cube if interested in trading!


----------



## classically.trained

Still LF: Hans, Poncho, and Frita. NMT, Lolly, or tbt for trade.


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

looking for Henry, Phoebe, and Biskit!
I have mira


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for stitches?
Update: nvm, someone got him


----------



## BabyLolie

maple!


----------



## Noellie24

Anyone looking for Olivia?


----------



## funkytown

classically.trained said:


> Is he original? And he's a bottom tier villager lol, so probably not many :/


He’s not original, but he’s up for grabs right now. Lmk how many tickets your thinking


----------



## Peace Seeker

looking for Raymond... have bells/all my tbt/5 stacks gold/ 45 nmt/ other stuff you want eg art/ zodiac/cherry blossom in exchange


----------



## Polilla

Sontancer said:


> I've got Ruby available? Are you offering anything?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2020


Oh I don’t have an empty spot anymore, but thank you.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Francine in boxes? I have Chrissy and want to reunite the sisters


----------



## applesauc3

LF ORIGINAL GONZO


----------



## Katherinesilva

Looking for Marina!! Please lmk if you have her.
Edit: Found her!


----------



## applesauc3

ACNH_walnut said:


> Still looking for him ?


Im looking for Gonzo!


----------



## m i d o r i

m i d o r i said:


> Hi ^.^ In search of original Dobie and Blaire :3


Still searching >.<


----------



## Sarix

Hello Villagers!
I’ve been hunting for Judy but Audie appeared. I would love to trade her for Judy


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I have Pheobe moving out in a day if anyone's looking for her. I'm looking for Pashmina to fill my uchi spot.


----------



## honeybebop

Kasosuki said:


> Would anyone be willing to trade poppy for Raymond. I found Raymond on an island but I don’t want him


i have poppy’s amiibo, but as i can’t tt it may take about a week to get her in boxes. i can throw in some bells for the trouble! please let me know if you’re interested 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



honeybebop said:


> i have poppy’s amiibo, but as i can’t tt it may take about a week to get her in boxes. i can throw in some bells for the trouble! please let me know if you’re interested


oh wait i see you probably got her from someone else lol


----------



## funkytown

classically.trained said:


> Is he original? And he's a bottom tier villager lol, so probably not many :/


I have him I. Boxes right now, shoot me ur off as


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I have an Unoriginal Dom that can be put into boxes tomorrow! Looking for mainly tbt! Pm if you're interested!


----------



## milktae

Looking for stitches or bluebear


----------



## Coolhurst

LF: Bianca, Apple, Stella, Mint, Velma.
Got a free home now so ready to come and pick up.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Murk said:


> LF: Bunnie.
> 
> Apple is moving out & I have some IGB and 50k+ NM to spend on NMT


Has Apple found a new home yet or is she available?


----------



## Emmsey

At the risk of sounding like white noise amongst the many other requests I am like looking for Raymond. I have an open plot today and am looking for someone who may be open for a trade? Pm to discuss appreciate it!

Found! Thanks to the kindness of others!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Trading Apollo, Vesta or Blaire for my girl Judy


----------



## Vio1et

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I have Pheobe moving out in a day if anyone's looking for her. I'm looking for Pashmina to fill my uchi spot.



I have Pashmina's amiibo if you're interested!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> *LF: Chief, Wolfgang, Vivian, Whitney and Kyle. I want to make a wolf island so any wolf (apart from Freya) will be fine too.*



I have Wolfgang's amiibo if you're interested! I wouldn't be able to get him tonight, but I could move him in tomorrow if you'd like.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

LF: Whitney, Vivian and Skye


----------



## Vio1et

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> LF: Whitney, Vivian and Skye



Oh are you not looking for Wolfgang anymore? Disregard my last post then please


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Vio1et said:


> Oh are you not looking for Wolfgang anymore? Disregard my last post then please



I am still looking for Wolfgang as I would have 1 or 2 spaces for wolves after I got them anyway


----------



## Vio1et

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> I am still looking for Wolfgang as I would have 1 or 2 spaces for wolves after I got them anyway


Oh okay! Sorry I misunderstood. Would you be interested in buying him then?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Vio1et said:


> Oh okay! Sorry I misunderstood. Would you be interested in buying him then?



Its ok  ye I'm interested


----------



## Vio1et

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Its ok  ye I'm interested


Okay! It's pretty late here, so I'm gonna head to bed. I'll pm you about offers tomorrow if that's alright!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Vio1et said:


> Okay! It's pretty late here, so I'm gonna head to bed. I'll pm you about offers tomorrow if that's alright!


Yep that's ok


----------



## pochy

Katherinesilva said:


> Looking for Marina!! Please lmk if you have her.


hi, are you still looking for her? i have her and could get her moved out for u!


----------



## weavile

I've got Walt in boxes


----------



## mugi

LF Stella and Kiki


----------



## HikkiFan7

LF: (original)Skye or Whitney, can offer  30 NMT/2m bells.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Raymond has been found! Given to me by an amazing person!


----------



## MelissaH9

still looking for maple if anyone has her? will offer nmt and bells


----------



## Emmsey

Really pleased for you. Hoping that there is someone out there isn't all that fond of Business Cat too and can help me out! 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 16, 2020



Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Raymond has been found! Given to me by an amazing person! ☺


----------



## Mewlly

Hi! I'm looking for Lucky, I have NMTs to trade for him. :3


----------



## Caitlin00091

milktae said:


> Looking for stitches


Hi  are you still looking for Stitches?


----------



## KingLuigi13

(found)


----------



## poppypeach

Still looking for Chester!   ❤


----------



## thanat0aster

Looking for Raymond! I have an open spot tomorrow. I have saved up 185 NMT so far.


----------



## Piggleton

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> LF: Whitney, Vivian and Skye


Hi! I have skye in boxes today


----------



## sarosephie

LF: Tom the blue cat!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

chocosongee said:


> looking for Wade, Hornsby, or Stella!


I will have Hornsby in boxes tomorrow! He is free
He has an original catchphrase, only a candy machine (that I've given him in terms of house decor) and some clothes he likes to wear. Let me know if you want him! I just want him to go to a good home


----------



## nyx~

Anyone looking for Peanut?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Hornsby will be in boxes tomorrow! Free


----------



## atlantisblue9

Looking for Raddle, Diva, Ribbot, and Tad. I will have an open spot tomorrow and I was just curious if anyone has any of these up for grabs.


----------



## Katherinesilva

nodice said:


> hi, are you still looking for her? i have her and could get her moved out for u!


Someone else offered her alr, but I’ll let you know if it doesn’t work out!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Artemis.29 said:


> Looking for quite a few! Would appreciate any help finding them
> 
> • Apollo
> • Molly
> • Tia
> • Ankha
> • Tank
> • Flora
> • Hornsby
> • Cousteau
> • Julia


I will have Hornsby in boxes tomorrow! He is free


----------



## reikocakes

LF: Judy and Pashmina!

I got them! Thank you so much to the kind and sweet people who gave them to me! <3


----------



## katineko

Looking for Kiki or Tangy! I can pay NMT or IGB.


----------



## Valzed

Looking for Dom but I'd need him today if possible before the game moves a random in. Thanks!


----------



## LordkittensXIII

boring said:


> Looking for (as of 4/4);;
> 
> Lily
> Molly
> Marina
> Pekoe
> Rosie
> Melba
> Wolfgang
> Merry
> 
> I can offer bells, NMT + other goods to those who may be able to help me!


I have Marina in boxes today for 15 NMT


----------



## Vio1et

reikocakes said:


> LF: Judy and Pashmina!


I have Pashmina on my island right now! I moved her in via amiibo today, so she's 100% original. I could get her into boxes if you're interested


----------



## sleepydreepy

Looking for Chester! I will have an open plot for him on June 18th / this Thursday! <3


----------



## honeybebop

hello is anyone looking for goldie? she’s moving in thursday so i could have her in boxes on like saturday. because of the wait i’m only charging 7 nmt, but i can negotiate!


----------



## reikocakes

Vio1et said:


> I have Pashmina on my island right now! I moved her in via amiibo today, so she's 100% original. I could get her into boxes if you're interested



I'll send you a PM!


----------



## meows

Looking for Maple. Broke af so can only offer TBT and items for trade.


----------



## Bek

Edit: Was claimed!


----------



## KiraKitten

Looking for Kabuki and Cousteau for my second island!


----------



## ohayok

LF: Erik! Can offer some NMT or lots of bells


----------



## sarosephie

Still looking for TOM the blue cat!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Does anyone have Dotty? I can't offer too much for her, but I could get an open spot for her sometime this week! I could probably offer 5 NMT, a fake gallant statue and some star fragments! Please PM me


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Does anyone have Dobie or Genji?


----------



## nerfeddude

reikocakes said:


> LF: Judy and Pashmina!


Heya, are you still looking for Judy? I'm planning to move her out at some point. She's not original tho, I gifted her some some clothing


----------



## reikocakes

nerfeddude said:


> Heya, are you still looking for Judy? I'm planning to move her out at some point. She's not original tho, I gifted her some some clothing



I'll send a PM in a bit!


----------



## Saralee13

Looking for Merengue, Marina, Crissy!!!!!


----------



## allie.rosa

Buying Raymond for 150 nmt plus 5.5mil (igb)

ive been trying to get him for a while now!


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Kiki and Tangy


----------



## Kerilah

My friend is looking for Mira or Eunice!


----------



## Miele

looking for (in order of interest): Sherb, Bones, Dobie, Candi and Hornsby


----------



## Sunddew

Im looking for Fang, Lolly, Julian, and Punchy rn i have an open plot ready!


----------



## Vio1et

Sunddew said:


> Im looking for Fang, Lolly, Julian, and Punchy rn i have an open plot ready!


I have Lolly's amiibo if you're interested!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

I have Kyle in boxes if one of you wants him he'll be voided soon!


----------



## Sunddew

Vio1et said:


> I have Lolly's amiibo if you're interested!


Yes im definetly interested! What do you want for her?


----------



## Sicariana

Looking for Gonzo!


----------



## Vio1et

Sunddew said:


> Yes im definetly interested! What do you want for her?


How does 20 NMT or TBT sound? If that doesn't work, then I'm open to offers!


----------



## Sunddew

I dont have enough nmt but im good with tbt!


----------



## Vio1et

Sunddew said:


> I dont have enough nmt but im good with tbt!


Okay, sounds good! I'll pm you when she's in boxes!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Miele said:


> looking for (in order of interest): Sherb, Bones, Dobie, Candi and Hornsby


I will have Hornsby in boxes tomorrow! Original catchphrase and he is free


----------



## BIZBellionaire

I have Dom with a changed shirt, still original catch phrase and Marshal totally original. 

I'm looking for Ankha/Hazel/Cesar/Boris/Diva/Octavian/Louie/Bettina.

Boris and Ankha are my two favorites. Will trade, don't have enought NMT to sell.


----------



## xdetta

Sunddew said:


> Im looking for Fang, Lolly, Julian, and Punchy rn i have an open plot ready!


i have punchy want him?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

looking for raymond. i dont have much. i just need him to complete my dreamies.


----------



## ssevven

looking for raymond. i can offer around 170 nmt or 1.1 mil bells. i also have beau if you want to trade


----------



## Kamina

i'm looking for portia/lolly/raymond, but i probably don't have much to offer so f    go ahead and dm me what u want if u have one of them in boxes today tho


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Anyone got genji! I only have bells and some diys though because I used all my NMTs trying to look for him.


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for chief and June


----------



## ZackFair77

Im looking for Raymond!!! I can give u 200 nmts and 2mill igb.
Preferably untouched.


----------



## supernerd

Looking for my girl Reneigh.
I don’t have much in in game bells but I do have NMT.

found my girl! so excited.


----------



## laurenfromutopos

Hello! I'm looking for dom or coco - i have audie to trade if anyone is interested.


----------



## ACNH_walnut

applesauc3 said:


> Im looking for Gonzo!


Sorry I voided him but I have fang in boxes and he’s a cranky


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

I'm looking for Vivian, Lobo and Fang
But I'm open to have any wolf (the ones I have are in my signature) but I just think those 3 are really cute XD
I'm looking to pay in igb tho as I don't have much tbt or nmt on me


----------



## Kamina

looking for raymond !! i can only offer up to 54 nmts (sorry im kinda broke lmao), but i have a couple of spare golden diy recipes i could throw in (i also have a couple of tbt bells if they're of interest to anyone)


----------



## seasonchar

My sweet Mira is moving out and I am willing to trade or offer NMTs for Kiki!!


----------



## seasonchar

Kerilah said:


> My friend is looking for Mira or Eunice!


I have Mira moving out tomorrow!! I want her to go to a good island so If they’re interested she’s all theirs !


----------



## heylucyhey

seasonchar said:


> My sweet Mira is moving out and I am willing to trade or offer NMTs for Kiki!!


I have Kiki in Boxes right now.


----------



## Sontancer

BIZBellionaire said:


> I have Dom with a changed shirt, still original catch phrase and Marshal totally original.
> 
> I'm looking for Ankha/Hazel/Cesar/Boris/Diva/Octavian/Louie/Bettina.
> 
> Boris and Ankha are my two favorites. Will trade, don't have enought NMT to sell.View attachment 275389


Are you still looking for Hazel? I have her and I'm p sure she's original, never gave her anything, and am willing to trade for Marshal?


----------



## applesauc3

LF original cookie


----------



## Viridia

LF Tipper the cow, or any cattle villagers other than Patty. I don't have much to offer in terms of NMT or IGB  But if anyone doesn't want these angels to go to void I'm happy to take them in <3


----------



## aurora.

Is anyone looking for Nan? She'll be in boxes for the next 2 hours! I have gifted her a couple of shirts and a dress so she's not original, but she's  free to whoever wants her!


----------



## seasonchar

heylucyhey said:


> I have Kiki in Boxes right now.


oooo ! What would you want for her?


----------



## Midna64

Anyone interested in Ellie? She isn't in boxes but trying to get her to ping so I can move her out later today. PM me if interested!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Is anyone looking for Bianca or Wade. I'm planning to move them out soon if anyone is interested


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Desperatly seeking Judy, will offer ANY villager with an amiibo


----------



## sfelix

Does anyone want Ursala? She's free to a good home 
DM me please if interested... I might not see the replies on here.


----------



## m i d o r i

Hi ^.^ I'm looking for an original Dobie ! I'll have a plot ready tomorrow *.* thanks a lot !


----------



## PrinceBel

Desperately looking for Cranston- need him today! Thank you

Edit: found!


----------



## Toasties

Looking for Tasha!


----------



## Stella-Io

Looking for my girl Judy! Fucshia asked to move out. I don't have a plot open rn but I can make one.

Offering 111 NMTs (that's legit all I can get rn), tbt, 1M bells or a combination. I only have today cause I'm working nearly all the time. I play in Eastern time.

*Edit* I would also be willing to get Cyd the cranky red elephant


----------



## mangoe

I'm looking for Kiki and Marshal, two of my dreamies! I don't have much to offer but I can give bells or igb. Looking to get for free, but if you are unable to, that's ok


----------



## zilong67

LF Original Ungifted Butch! For trade:
Bells, NMTs, Gold nuggets... your price is mine!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

I'm looking for Sylvana, Dotty and Poncho!! <3


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for Tangy and vivian


----------



## Zoetowns

LF Ungifted Dom 

FT Ungifted Raymond or NMT


----------



## ThelandofFanikoyo94

Hello.

Canberra will be in Boxes tomorrow and I am putting her up for trade and I am looking for any specific villagers of my choice that I would like to have living on my island please.

Villagers I am looking to trade Canberra for:

Rosie the blue cat.

Whitney the white wolf (Who first appeared in wild worlds and appeared the 2006 Anime movie along with Rosie and Margie.)

Skye the blue wolf

Raymond the dark grey cat

Maple the bear cub.

Bunnie the orange rabbit.

Margie the white Elephant

Chrissy the pink rabbit

Francine the light blue rabbit

Tangy the orange cat

Punchy the black and white cat

Bob the purple cat

Ankha the golden cat

Flora the pink ostrich.

Or Stitches the colorful bear cub

I'm only looking for one of my choices if you have them moving out on your island. So if you have one of these villagers moving out of your island and would like to have Canberra the Koala please confirm the villager you are wanting to trade and include the dodo code to your island by messaging me. And I will give you my Dodo code if you want to have Canberra. This is first come first serve before she leaves the day after next day. So if you have any of these villagers in boxes tomorrow act fast before Canberra leaves Fanikoyo.

Thank you.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

If anyone is looking for Teddy let me know! Mine wants to leave.


----------



## BIZBellionaire

Sontancer said:


> Are you still looking for Hazel? I have her and I'm p sure she's original, never gave her anything, and am willing to trade for Marshal?


Yes still looking PM me and we can do a trade.


----------



## misstayleigh

Looking for the following villagers!! I currently have Fuchsia moving out tomorrow if anyone is looking to trade 

- Punchy
- Pashmina 
- Phoebe 
- Beau
- Benjamin 
- Erik
- Lucky 
- Walker


----------



## AC.Newbie

Alright so I have a dilemma on my hands. I'm debating letting my Judy go but I don't want to get her in boxes and find no good offers. Is 350 nmt too much to ask? She isn't 100% original but the things she's been given kinda make sense for her. She's been gifted an icy dress (which is Nintendo's way of saying the dress from Frozen), a barrette she wanted from Able's, a toybox, a doll, and a butterfly (which I messed up and let her buy from me). So what do you all think? Sorry to derail the thread!


----------



## Stella-Io

AC.Newbie said:


> Alright so I have a dilemma on my hands. I'm debating letting my Judy go but I don't want to get her in boxes and find no good offers. Is 350 nmt too much to ask? She isn't 100% original but the things she's been given kinda make sense for her. She's been gifted an icy dress (which is Nintendo's way of saying the dress from Frozen), a barrette she wanted from Able's, a toybox, a doll, and a butterfly (which I messed up and let her buy from me). So what do you all think? Sorry to derail the thread!



I've seen her go for 250NMTs at most, unless someone is _extremely_ desperate and has that many NMTs on hand.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Stella-Io said:


> I've seen her go for 250NMTs at most, unless someone is _extremely_ desperate and has that many NMTs on hand.


Thanks for letting me know..


----------



## Kattea

Looking for Lily, offering 2mil igb!


----------



## Vio1et

Kattea said:


> Looking for Lily, offering 2mil igb!


I have Lily in boxes rn if you're interested!


----------



## tarakdeep

I am looking for Julian, Dom, or Dobie!


----------



## Cherrhi

I can offer up to 4 mil bells but I have no NMT ): the only villager I have to offer is Mitzi as well, but Tiffany is so cute and she is a gothic queen along with my sweet Cherry and that cute mummy pup Lucky  I dont have an open plot yet but I’m working on moving out Bettina


----------



## Pikeru

Hello, everyone, I am currently looking for Audie


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Am I just the luckiest? ^-^

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020



Pikeru said:


> Hello, everyone, I am currently looking for Audie


I just finally found her in my campsite


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Sherb? Looking for nmt and/or bells


----------



## electricswing

Saralee13 said:


> Looking for Merengue, Marina, Crissy!!!!!


I have Marina in boxes if you still need her! She’s original


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

LF Agnes and Goose! ^-^


----------



## electricswing

clownpapa said:


> looking for marina!


I have marina if you’re still looking for her!


----------



## misstayleigh

tomorrow (6/18) i’ll have Fuchsia in boxes if anyone is looking!  when she moves out, i’ll be looking for...

- Punchy
- Pashmina 
- Phoebe 
- Beau
- Benjamin 
- Erik
- Lucky 
- Walker


----------



## Vio1et

misstayleigh said:


> tomorrow (6/18) i’ll have Fuchsia in boxes if anyone is looking!  when she moves out, i’ll be looking for...


I can move in Pashmina via amiibo the day you have an open plot! Lmk if you're interested!


----------



## aloherna

Looking for Francine can pay NMT


----------



## SimplyLuna

Looking for Julia!  (Found)


----------



## FyreNyx

I know I know but I'm looking for raymond. Can pay in nmts


----------



## peachy13

Looking for Poncho and Fang


----------



## zilong67

Hi,
My plot is already open, and I'd love to have Butch!
Your price is mine


----------



## marieheiwa

looking for shep for somebody else (they wanted him from me and i had given him away to a lovely person already so i feel guilty haha)


----------



## m i d o r i

m i d o r i said:


> Hi ^.^ I'm looking for an original Dobie ! I'll have a plot ready tomorrow *.* thanks a lot !


Still looking for original Dobie, I have an open plot today ^.^


----------



## ZackFair77

FT: Stitches (After long hours of thinking I decided to let him go because he was a starter in my village, hence his house interior being screwed for me)
LF: NMTs (cause Ima look for him again) OR if anyone has the time and amiibo card to trade him back to me ASAP I can pay in NMT's.


----------



## Marte

If anyone got a villager moving and don't want them to go into the void, I'll gladly adopt them. I have a plot open, and love getting villagers from other islands. ♡ Doesn't matter who it is.

---

Edit: adopted someone ^^


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Is anyone looking for Antonio? He's original if anyone is interested

I'm also looking for Vivian and Lobo 
I would prefer to pay in igb for them tho


----------



## aurora.

I still have Nan (not original) in boxes. I just don't want to void her!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for June and chief can offer NMT


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

If anyone is LF Teddy, I have him! Just let me know! 

ALSO! I'm LF Sherb or Tybalt!


----------



## Lullabynny

Heya, I'm looking for Audie. I've been searching all over on mystery tours for her and can't seem to find her. I would greatly prefer if she's ungifted, can pay in NMT


----------



## Shyria

Lionel is in boxes, if anyone wants to give him a new home!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for tangy


----------



## JodieKun

looking for lolly and stitches! i can offer tbt or vivian


----------



## sarosephie

Selling whitney for 10 NMTs


----------



## Vio1et

JodieKun said:


> looking for lolly and stitches! i can offer tbt or vivian


I have Lolly's amiibo! Were you looking to move her in today?


----------



## JodieKun

Vio1et said:


> I have Lolly's amiibo! Were you looking to move her in today?


yes! i have a plot open right now. what's ur price?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



JodieKun said:


> yes! i have a plot open right now. what's ur price?


if you can't get her in boxes by today that's fine i can adjust to whenever ur ready


----------



## Vio1et

JodieKun said:


> yes! i have a plot open right now. what's ur price?
> 
> if you can't get her in boxes by today that's fine i can adjust to whenever ur ready


I don't have a set price in mind, so feel free to make offers in tbt!  I'm looking to fill my own plot and am working on someone else's villager, so I won't be able to move Lolly in today. I will for sure be able to move her in tomorrow though!


----------



## laurenfromutopos

i am looking for ellie or dom if anyone has either! i have audie still who i am trying to get rid of if anyone is interested


----------



## Cadycat

I would like to exchange cookies for bubbles


----------



## xflaviax

Looking for Merry, Ellie, or Tia.


----------



## acornavenue

Looking for wolfgang


----------



## Shaytana

I have drago free to a good home if anyone is looking for him


----------



## Lullabynny

laurenfromutopos said:


> i am looking for ellie or dom if anyone has either! i have audie still who i am trying to get rid of if anyone is interested


Hey is Audie ungifted? If so whats your price?


----------



## Vio1et

acornavenue said:


> Looking for wolfgang


I have Wolfgang's amiibo if you're interested! Mainly looking for offers of TBT or NMT!


----------



## Megannn_

Looking for Gayle and Merengue!
Willing to buy or trade Fauna or Punchy for them


----------



## airpeaches

Edit: Found!  Thank you!


----------



## Pondo

I last posted here at like ~130 pages and my tastes have changed, rip.

Looking for Buzz the cranky eagle (priority) & possibly Julia the snooty ostrich. I don’t have any empty plots though. Just waiting for Dobie to ask to move.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for June and chief can offer NMT


Do you still want June


----------



## crazyfroggster8

Looking for Apollo [:


----------



## JesseBones

Shaytana said:


> I have drago free to a good home if anyone is looking for him


May I have him?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Hornsby will be gone after today! Original catchphrase and he is free!


----------



## Jokesie

LF: Frobert!!


----------



## Stylebaus

Coco is currently in boxes on my island!  Let me know if you’re interested in her.

I’m seeking bells!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



brycwh said:


> Looking for Coco and Ketchup!!


I have coco if you’re interested!


----------



## seasonchar

misstayleigh said:


> Looking for the following villagers!! I currently have Fuchsia moving out tomorrow if anyone is looking to trade
> 
> - Punchy
> - Pashmina
> - Phoebe
> - Beau
> - Benjamin
> - Erik
> - Lucky
> - Walker


Walker is in my campsite now! ( not sure if u can invite them if they’re camping on a different island but ?!? )


----------



## Fishy88

Looking for Flora ASAP


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Poppy for sale if anyone is looking for her


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

I'm desperately looking for Tipper! Can pay in TBT or IGB


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

I'm still looking for Dotty or Sylvana!!


----------



## samticore

Gonna have an open plot in 2 days. Looking for Ruby <3


----------



## Milleram

My sister is looking for Tom. Please PM me if you have him!


----------



## kimchis

Looking for Genji!!!!  ❤   Please let me know if you have him and what you’d like for him. Thank you!


----------



## Jackiechu

Hello, I'm currently looking for any of these.
Bob, Ankha, Del, Beau, Merengue, (Got Caroline), Raddle, Twiggy and Chadder.

If you have any of these, I would love if we could work something out, thanks!


----------



## misstayleigh

seasonchar said:


> Walker is in my campsite now! ( not sure if u can invite them if they’re camping on a different island but ?!? )


Aww, you're so sweet!! unfortunately you can't take a villager from someone else's campsite, but thank you for offering!! <3 :,)


----------



## cherrygirl

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Do you still want June


No sorry the person I was getting June for changed their mind


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Tom is asking to move. (I will have an empty plot soon.) If anyone here has any of my dream villagers, please do let me know. (You can find my dream villagers in the signature.)

Thanks so much all!


----------



## SimplyLuna

yatsushiro said:


> Tom is asking to move. (I will have an empty plot soon.) If anyone here has any of my dream villagers, please do let me know. (You can find my dream villagers in the signature.)
> 
> Thanks so much all!


Someone above you is looking for Tom for her sister. Just wanted to let you know so you can maybe reach out to them.


----------



## Rosie977

Hi, I'm looking for Dobie, I can pay in igb or Genji! Thanks!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Anyone got genji for IGBs?


----------



## ZackFair77

Looking for Stitches!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for molly can offer nmt in exchange


----------



## Vio1et

yatsushiro said:


> Tom is asking to move. (I will have an empty plot soon.) If anyone here has any of my dream villagers, please do let me know. (You can find my dream villagers in the signature.)
> 
> Thanks so much all!


I can move Lily in and out via amiibo if you're interested!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Vio1et said:


> I can move Lily in and out via amiibo if you're interested!



Thanks for helping me! I will certainly consider this. Let me try my luck first with island hopping and get back to you. How much time do you usually need to do this anyway? I don't time travel myself. And how much do I have to pay for this service?


----------



## Vio1et

yatsushiro said:


> Thanks for helping me! I will certainly consider this. Let me try my luck first with island hopping and get back to you. How much time do you usually need to do this anyway? I don't time travel myself. And how much do I have to pay for this service?



It takes about 45 minutes to move one villager in and out, since you have to scan two villagers in (the requested villager plus a villager to kick them out). I'm looking for about 30 tbt, so lmk if that works! Open to other offers though, but preferably in tbt or nmt! Also, I just wanted to make sure you weren't looking to get Lily today. If that's the case, then I won't be able to move her in (currently holding onto a villager for someone tomorrow).


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Vio1et said:


> It takes about 45 minutes to move one villager in and out, since you have to scan two villagers in (the requested villager plus a villager to kick them out). I'm looking for about 30 tbt, so lmk if that works! Open to other offers though, but preferably in tbt or nmt! Also, I just wanted to make sure you weren't looking to get Lily today. If that's the case, then I won't be able to move her in (currently holding onto a villager for someone tomorrow).



It's certainly not today for sure! Tom isn't even in boxes. So I am looking around the next two days. I am still deciding whether to do island hopping or get Lily from you. I will message you soon!


----------



## Vio1et

yatsushiro said:


> It's certainly not today for sure! Tom isn't even in boxes. So I am looking around the next two days. I am still deciding whether to do island hopping or get Lily from you. I will message you soon!


Okay, feel free to take your time deciding!


----------



## apharel

My [ungifted] Audie will be in boxes tomorrow! Looking mainly for Dom or Bob~


----------



## ZebraQueen

Looking for
Lionel,muffy,bella,cyd,punchy,shari and antonio

Dm me if you have them


----------



## KiraKitten

Looking for Cousteau!


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

I know it's a long shot but still worth it before I start tt to try and get him through the campsite! Looking for Raymond 
(I can offer a bunch of mixed currencies, all my tbt so something around 20/30 tbt, about 50 nmt and around 2mil igb!)


----------



## orangepenguin04

Looking for Cyrano, Hopper, or Phil.

Can offer NMTs and bells


----------



## Sontancer

I know Tia is semi popular and i grabbed her from a mystery island and I'm happy to force her out via amiibo if she's someones dreamie and they want her  Asking for a low price of 10nmt (to replace some of what i spent whilst finding her)


----------



## Dude_Skillz

if anyone is looking for Dom, lmk! he's unorigional, as he was one of my starters, and it'll be a week until I'll try to get him into boxes! 20 NMT  works!
(Tammy, Jacob, and Olaf are also residents that will move out. these are totally free)


----------



## Caitlin00091

Dude_Skillz said:


> if anyone is looking for Dom, lmk! he's unorigional, as he was one of my starters, and it'll be a week until I'll try to get him into boxes! 20 NMT  works!
> (Tammy, Jacob, and Olaf are also residents that will move out. these are totally free)


Pm you!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for wolf villagers as I only need 3 more until I've completed my island. The ones I already have are in my signature


----------



## *Maddy*

Looking for Pashmina and Genji!

I can pay in nmt or bells! Please let me know if you're selling either!
I'm _lessamazingmaddy_ on insta if you can't reach me here!


----------



## cherrygirl

*Maddy* said:


> Looking for Pashmina and Genji!
> 
> I can pay in nmt or bells! Please let me know if you're selling either!
> I'm _lessamazingmaddy_ on insta if you can't reach me here!


I have pashmina and I’m looking to get rid of her. She my most recent move in so it’ll be a while before she requests but I’m happy to dm you once she asks to move


----------



## *Maddy*

cherrygirl said:


> I have pashmina and I’m looking to get rid of her. She my most recent move in so it’ll be a while before she requests but I’m happy to dm you once she asks to move


That'd be awesome! Thank you! I forget to check daily here but when she asks dm me on instagram and we can sort it out


----------



## ecstasy

Caitlin00091 said:


> is anyone looking for Mitzi


I am!!


----------



## Bdarkwing

yatsushiro said:


> Thanks for helping me! I will certainly consider this. Let me try my luck first with island hopping and get back to you. How much time do you usually need to do this anyway? I don't time travel myself. And how much do I have to pay for this service?



I have Felicity available in boxes right now!


----------



## mugi

looking for stella, kiki, dobie, lucky and kidd


----------



## Kasosuki

Anyone looking for Ankha?


----------



## Rosie977

I have Genji! Is anyone interested?


----------



## Lothitine

I’m still looking for Raymond but I’m super broke in ACNH so if u want to sell him extremely underpriced pm me lmaooo


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Anyone got genji or Apollo?


----------



## Noellie24

LF tifanny


----------



## CrankyPirate

LF Jay


----------



## Rosie977

GanonDwarf2 said:


> Anyone got genji or Apollo?


Hi, I have Genji, you can have him!


----------



## seularin

i’m putting in maple in boxes, anyone want her?


----------



## symdrawshapes

symdrawshapes said:


> i'm looking for:
> • cashmere
> • katt
> • kiki
> • lily
> • nate
> • papi
> • tad


bump! i'll have an open spot tomorrow! :^)


----------



## Lothitine

Lothitine said:


> I’m still looking for Raymond but I’m super broke in ACNH so if u want to sell him extremely underpriced pm me lmaooo


Also Ken or Nan or Judy B”)


----------



## *Maddy*

*Maddy* said:


> Looking for Pashmina and Genji!
> 
> I can pay in nmt or bells! Please let me know if you're selling either!
> I'm _lessamazingmaddy_ on insta if you can't reach me here!


Bump! Still looking!


----------



## Rosie977

*Maddy* said:


> Bump! Still looking!


Hi, I have Genji!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Looking for Sylvana!! I can TT to get an open plot


----------



## misstayleigh

I currently don't have an open plot but will be looking for a lazy to replace Sherb at some point! If someone has the Amiibo card for the following, let me know~

Punchy
Walker
Benjamin
Erik
Lucky


----------



## mnoyeahboo

LF: Poppy and Raymond. I will probably end up having to get amiibo cards.


----------



## telluric

Void


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Looking to get either Pashmina or Coco right now, willing to pay for them!

I've had some people offer for them, thank you!


----------



## Vio1et

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I have Ketchup moving out today, so I'll have a free spot tommorow. Looking to get either Pashmina or Coco right now, willing to pay for them! If anyone wants Ketchup let me know~





symdrawshapes said:


> bump! i'll have an open spot tomorrow! :^)


I have Pashmina and Lily's amiibos! Have a bit of a tight schedule, but I could move them both in and out tomorrow! Pm me if you're interested~


----------



## Astro0

Gone to a new home!


----------



## PaperCat

Looking for Bluebear, Pecan (Or Amelia or Robin),  Keaton (or Shep, Jacques, Marshal).


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for: Fang, Lobo and Vivian 
They are the last 3 villagers I need to complete my villager list for my island


----------



## Zilliah

SliceAndDice said:


> Still looking for Jeremiah, Wade and Murphy. I don't have an open plot right now, but I could cycle someone out. Just name your price.


I have wade in boxes now if you are interested.


----------



## floatingzoo

In search for Erik the moose, Deidre the deer, and Henry the frog 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 19, 2020



Kasosuki said:


> Anyone looking for Erik?


Hello! Is Erik still available?


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for molly the normal duck can offer igb and nmt for her don’t have a lot of tbt at the moment


----------



## Toot

Is Merengue no longer popular?


----------



## Zilliah

Toot said:


> Is Merengue no longer popular?


Well i love her, but i wont have a spot till tomorrow


----------



## Toot

Zilliah said:


> Well i love her, but i wont have a spot till tomorrow


Wha? No I meant in general.


----------



## Zilliah

Toot said:


> Wha? No I meant in general.


I just meant, i think she’s still popular, as i personally think she’s great.


----------



## TarynofBananaBay

hey everybody!
i’m looking for ketchup. i’ll give you 10 nmt for her. let me know if you’re interested!


----------



## KiraKitten

Still looking for Cousteau! Can offer NMT and or IGB!


----------



## Lullabynny

Looking for ungifted Ruby or Bunnie! Can pay in NMT or Bells


----------



## cherrygirl

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for molly the normal duck can offer igb and nmt for her don’t have a lot of tbt at the moment


No longer looking for molly


----------



## Cherrhi

Found!


----------



## ecstasy

Looking for Tabby, Merry, Felicity, or Kid Cat


----------



## chewya

anyone looking for bruce? hes ungifted and i'm looking to move him out via amiibo soon


----------



## Athros

Looking for Cyd, can pay in NMT/Gold/Bells or whatever


----------



## DonDon

Looking for Cookie 
Will pay in Bells

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

LF Cookie 
Will pay in bells


----------



## Ella.

misstayleigh said:


> I currently don't have an open plot but will be looking for a lazy to replace Sherb at some point! If someone has the Amiibo card for the following, let me know~
> 
> Punchy
> Walker
> Benjamin
> Erik
> Lucky



I have Erik, Walker, and Lucky. If you're interested in a trade lemme know

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



DonDon said:


> Looking for Cookie
> Will pay in Bells
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> LF Cookie
> Will pay in bells


 You have excellent timing. Cookie just ping'd me to move. PM me so we can sort out the details


----------



## mugi

fauna is in boxes! looking to trade for kiki


----------



## laurenfromutopos

looking for dom and ellie! i'm willing to pay NMT or bells


----------



## river

looking for Tasha!


----------



## Leeloo55

Hi! I’m looking for Gladys, if anyone has her and wouldn’t mind letting her leave!

Edit: I found her!


----------



## aww

Looking for Alli!


----------



## Phya

Looking for Molly, Judy, Or Raymond! Willing to offer NMT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

I have an open plot and everything


----------



## ecstasy

ohare01 said:


> Looking for Tabby, Merry, Felicity, or Kid Cat


^^^^^^^ ;;


----------



## funkytown

Looking for pietro or Apollo.


----------



## Chadasm

Looking for Audie. I have a spot open today and can pay in NMT.


----------



## dsylnrd

ISO: Gonzo, Marshal or Ketchup 

preference is gonzo or marshal, have one last plot to fill! Had to restart as my switch sadly broke and really keen to get gonzo and marshal back! I can offer NMTs in return


----------



## HeroicEpona

I'm looking for Reneigh the horse! I don't have a plot available just yet but I'm hoping to secure her for when Buck eventually moves out. I have NMT to offer


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for tangy and vivian!


----------



## LuminosLemonade

I’m looking for Chester, Hopkins or Kabuki, I can pay you in nuggets and some wood but If you can give me them for free that would be great!


----------



## BlueSplatt

OMG! NOOOO I missed it! She is my dream!  If u have her again please DM me!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

If I didn’t miss it, DM me and let me know Xx

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Leeloo55 said:


> Hi! I’m looking for Gladys, if anyone has her and wouldn’t mind letting her leave!


Hi! My friend has Gladys, what are you offering? Some bells would be good! Although I will have to check with my friend Xx


----------



## Leeloo55

> Hi! My friend has Gladys, what are you offering? Some bells would be good! Although I will have to check with my friend Xx



Hi! Please check with your friend if they’d really part with her now. I would happily pay with bells— I could certainly come over to their place with my pockets completely full of bells if that would work, though I think that only works out to ~1.4 million bells or something.

If they really are thinking to sell her and have a particular number in mind, please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## BlueSplatt

Leeloo55 said:


> Hi! Please check with your friend if they’d really part with her now. I would happily pay with bells— I could certainly come over to their place with my pockets completely full of bells if that would work, though I think that only works out to ~1.4 million bells or something.
> 
> If they really are thinking to sell her and have a particular number in mind, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi! So she is currently in bed, I’ll as tomorrow. Maybe 1 million bells? She is pretty attached to Gladys but I might be able to convince her!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



BlueSplatt said:


> Hi! So she is currently in bed, I’ll as tomorrow. Maybe 1 million bells? She is pretty attached to Gladys but I might be able to convince her!


So so so so so sorry but she said no...


----------



## Leeloo55

BlueSplatt said:


> Hi! So she is currently in bed, I’ll as tomorrow. Maybe 1 million bells? She is pretty attached to Gladys but I might be able to convince her!



Oh, I certainly don’t want to pressure someone who still wants her! You’re kind to offer to help— if she ever mentions that she is trying to sell, I’d love to know, and could make a deal with her for NMT or bells, or whatever. I’m going to test and see how many bells I can fit in my pocket now because I just can’t remember that and it’s bugging me that I don’t know what I’m able to offer!

Thanks again!

Edit to add: okay, so it turns out you can jam 3,991,595 bells into a totally empty pocket. If your friend wants to sell at any point, I could bring her that in one trip so she didn’t have to doubt my end of the deal!

Have a good night!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



> So so so so so sorry but she said no...


 That makes sense— Gladys is super cute and I wouldn’t want to let her go, either! You’re nice to even get involved in a stranger’s search!

Stay safe!


----------



## sarcasm101

Looking for Ike, Puck, Punchy, or Hamlet!


----------



## BlueSplatt

Leeloo55 said:


> Oh, I certainly don’t want to pressure someone who still wants her! You’re kind to offer to help— if she ever mentions that she is trying to sell, I’d love to know, and could make a deal with her for NMT or bells, or whatever. I’m going to test and see how many bells I can fit in my pocket now because I just can’t remember that and it’s bugging me that I don’t know what I’m able to offer!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Edit to add: okay, so it turns out you can jam 3,991,595 bells into a totally empty pocket. If your friend wants to sell at any point, I could bring her that in one trip so she didn’t have to doubt my end of the deal!
> 
> Have a good night!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> That makes sense— Gladys is super cute and I wouldn’t want to let her go, either! You’re nice to even get involved in a stranger’s search!
> 
> Stay safe!


Hi! Thanks for being so nice! I will 100% let you know if she changes her mind! Xx


----------



## xsofiixx

Looking for Aurora or Wade.
Or any other Penguin except Sprinkle, Cube and Roald.


----------



## BlueSplatt

Looking for Maple, June and Beau (Roald too, kinda)


----------



## Laureline

Looking for Megan, have a plot open.


----------



## weeps

EDIT

no longer necessary


----------



## aamynnguyen

Chadasm said:


> Looking for Audie. I have a spot open today and can pay in NMT.


HII!! I have Audie in boxes today if you're interested!


----------



## Caitlin00091

LF Pietro


----------



## nintendoanna

looking for apollo & judy !!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



Caitlin00091 said:


> LF Pietro



hey i have pietro in my town! i’ll lyk when he’s in boxes


----------



## Kanuckinator

jihux said:


> looking for Scoot, Joey, and Bill!


I can give you Bill for free! I need to make room for my Amiibo Villagers


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Looking for Goose and Agnes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020

I have to void June soon if I can’t find someone to take her in!


----------



## Koi Fishe

LF any of the dreamies in my signature! I can pay bells and NMT


----------



## Stella-Io

misstayleigh said:


> I currently don't have an open plot but will be looking for a lazy to replace Sherb at some point! If someone has the Amiibo card for the following, let me know~
> 
> Punchy
> Walker
> Benjamin
> Erik
> Lucky



Hello, do you still want a lazy? I currently have Benjamins' card. I ordered Punchys' card but I can't say for sure that it'll come in a timely manner.


----------



## babyclem

looking for lolly! if anyone wants to take apple, please let me know!


----------



## Midna64

Anyone looking for Dobie?


----------



## skylar_rainn

Phya said:


> Looking for Molly, Judy, Or Raymond! Willing to offer NMT
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020
> 
> I have an open plot and everything



Hi I’m looking for a loving home for my Judy today, I don’t really need anything for her! PM me if you’re interested


----------



## mugi

Midna64 said:


> Anyone looking for Dobie?


me!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Anyone got genji or Apollo?


----------



## hyaokas

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!



looking for molly, genji, bob, or beau!


----------



## Midna64

mugi said:


> me!


Pm!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Marshal?


----------



## NeptuneTM

Desperately searching for Bonbon! Please message me if you have her in boxes!!


----------



## symdrawshapes

Vio1et said:


> I have Pashmina and Lily's amiibos! Have a bit of a tight schedule, but I could move them both in and out tomorrow! Pm me if you're interested~


oh i just found lily on a mystery island coincidentally, thank you though!!!


----------



## Bek

Edit: Voided


----------



## BlueSplatt

Looking for Sherb Maple and June (Beau Too)


----------



## pitchtheripoff

Looking for Shep


----------



## xsofiixx

looking for penguins!


----------



## Hina

Looking for Sherb!
I can offer NMTs or Marshal who's about to move out (or any other villager that has an amiibo card)


----------



## Alder

Looking for Beau. I am quite desperate for him. Nvm.


----------



## BlueSplatt

Alder said:


> Looking for Beau. I am quite desperate for him.


Me too! I love her!!!


----------



## Alder

BlueSplatt said:


> Me too! I love her!!!


Do you mean him?


----------



## BlueSplatt

seularin said:


> i’m putting in maple in boxes, anyone want her?



Hi! I hope I’m not too late! I would love maple! I can get a open plot ready if I am chosen! Thanks for reading Xx


----------



## Lullabynny

Hey, still looking for an ungifted Ruby or Bunnie. I'm also looking for an ungifted Alfonso as well. Can pay in nmt or bells


----------



## Phya

skylar_rainn said:


> Hi I’m looking for a loving home for my Judy today, I don’t really need anything for her! PM me if you’re interested


OMG I HOPE ITS NOT TOO LATE!!  I wish you would have pm’ed me! I REALLY want her


----------



## orangepenguin04

Looking for Cyrano or Hopper


----------



## Kasosuki

Roald is in my campsite so if anyone wants to offer for him lemme know and I’ll take him in and boot him out for ya !


----------



## BlueSplatt

Kasosuki said:


> Roald is in my campsite so if anyone wants to offer for him lemme know and I’ll take him in and boot him out for ya !


Hi! I am interested in Roald


----------



## Kasosuki

PM if you’re interested in offering for him!


----------



## BlueSplatt

Kasosuki said:


> PM if you’re interested in offering for him!


I have ty


----------



## Phya

Still looking for Raymond and Judy! Can offer NMT and bells!


----------



## Toska

Desperately looking for Fuchsia! I would love an offer, but please note I'm not that rich. Original or unoriginal is fine by me! I'll have an empty plot in a couple days (I don't tt) so I hope that doesn't matter too much. Thanks~


----------



## Feraligator

Looking for Del to move in this Tuesday! Please PM me if you have him moving out in 2 days, I can give NMTs


----------



## loveclove

Anybody looking for lucky? Planning on moving him out this week


----------



## BlueSplatt

loveclove said:


> Anybody looking for lucky? Planning on moving him out this week


Hey! I would like Lucky but is it free?


----------



## loveclove

BlueSplatt said:


> Hey! I would like Lucky but is it free?


I would like to see if I can get some nmt or tbt (to trade for nmt afterwards) offers... I need to save up to go island hopping


----------



## BlueSplatt

loveclove said:


> I would like to see if I can get some nmt or tbt (to trade for nmt afterwards) offers... I need to save up to go island hopping


I am not gonna lie, I am not really THAT interested in Lucky and I think You should sell this to someone who wants it desperately! I just want a new villager! I don’t want to take an opportunity away from someone who really wants it!


----------



## loveclove

BlueSplatt said:


> I am not gonna lie, I am not really THAT interested in Lucky and I think You should sell this to someone who wants it desperately! I just want a new villager! I don’t want to take an opportunity away from someone who really wants it!


Sure! i can PM you if I don't get any offers


----------



## BlueSplatt

loveclove said:


> Sure! i can PM you if I don't get any offers


If you have Maple then I am 100% interested


----------



## loveclove

BlueSplatt said:


> If you have Maple then I am 100% interested


I don't, just lucky I'm moving out


----------



## BlueSplatt

loveclove said:


> I don't, just lucky I'm moving out


Ok that’s ok! Xx


----------



## axo

Looking for Jeremiah, Drift, or Miranda, and I have a spot open today!


----------



## BlueSplatt

Charlise is about to be in boxes, any offers???


----------



## Sosisa

Ursala will be in boxes tomorrow for anyone interested


----------



## thebigstink

brycwh said:


> Looking for Coco and Ketchup!!


I have coco moving!


----------



## mugi

lf kiki


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

chees4mees said:


> Looking for Jeremiah, Drift, or Miranda, and I have a spot open today!


I have drift


----------



## misstayleigh

Stella-Io said:


> Hello, do you still want a lazy? I currently have Benjamins' card. I ordered Punchys' card but I can't say for sure that it'll come in a timely manner.


Hello!! Thank you so much for offering :,)) I will be looking for a lazy when either Sherb or Julian asks to move out!! Someone has also offered me Lucky, so if I decide to go with Benjamin, I will let you know :,) thank you for offering!!


----------



## Animal crossing izgood

Looking for marina I don’t care if she is in original or not I just really want her


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Fang. He should be the last wolf I need


----------



## The-Koneko

Anyone willing to sell Raymond for 50 NMT? I'm getting discouraged  I can swap him for Ankha too!


----------



## TarynofBananaBay

TarynofBananaBay said:


> hey everybody!
> i’m looking for ketchup. i’ll give you 10 nmt for her. let me know if you’re interested!


nevermind, i got her!


----------



## Sontancer

I've got Tia, Beau, Chief, Pashmina, Cherry and Skye on my island that i can put into boxes, looking for nmt offers pm me


----------



## MelissaH9

anyone looking for june or merengue?


----------



## BlueSplatt

Sontancer said:


> I've got Tia, Beau, Chief, Pashmina, Cherry and Skye on my island that i can put into boxes, looking for nmt offers pm me


Hey! I really want Beau!!! I have 13 NMT at the moment... I can also give you 6000 bells and some crafting materials if u want some!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



MelissaH9 said:


> anyone looking for june or merengue?


I’m looking for June! I am currently in an offer with another user for June but if that doesn’t work out, I’ll PM you!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020

Charlise is in boxes! Any offers? I don’t want to see her go to the void


----------



## MelissaH9

BlueSplatt said:


> Hey! I really want Beau!!! I have 13 NMT at the moment... I can also give you 6000 bells and some crafting materials if u want some!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> 
> I’m looking for June! I am currently in an offer with another user for June but if that doesn’t work out, I’ll PM you!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020
> 
> Charlise is in boxes! Any offers? I don’t want to see her go to the void


no worries


----------



## BlueSplatt

MelissaH9 said:


> no worries


Thanks, what Do you want for her?


----------



## chewya

i have ruby in boxes rn if anyone wants her ^_^ she's only been gifted two shirts! i'd be looking for only about 10 nmt ^.^


----------



## milktae

Found!


----------



## Leeloo55

Hi! I just found Gladys! So happy!!!

Good luck with your searches, everyone.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Looking for Fang. He should be the last wolf I need


Fang is definitely the only wolf I need until I have completed my wolf island so if anyone has him let me know


----------



## applesauc3

LF MOLLY (original hopefully) and I can offer 30 NMT!


----------



## Kiara12

Looking for Wolfgang! Currently hunting for him on islands, on my 65th ticket


----------



## classically.trained

babyclem said:


> looking for lolly! if anyone wants to take apple, please let me know!



Hi- I have Lolly in boxes  Preferably looking for igb or Wolfgang in return


----------



## Vio1et

Kiara12 said:


> Looking for Wolfgang! Currently hunting for him on islands, on my 65th ticket


Hi! I have Wolfgang in boxes right now! He's original too in case you were wondering~


----------



## Kiara12

Vio1et said:


> Hi! I have Wolfgang in boxes right now! He's original too in case you were wondering~


Omg! What do you want for him??


----------



## ssevven

i have beau in boxes right now if anyone is looking for him! he will need to be gone before tomorrow or he will go to the void. i am looking for nmt


----------



## AC.Newbie

I know this is a longshot but does anyone have Hamlet in boxes??


----------



## GanonDwarf2

I'm still looking for Genji and Apollo.


----------



## Sosisa

Looking for Henry/Lily/Molly/Ketchup/Freckle


----------



## mugi

looking for kiki!


----------



## EmilyAnne

LF: Rudy or Bill


----------



## jasa11

Looking for ROLF


----------



## elfin

mugi said:


> looking for kiki!


I've got Kiki in boxes today.  She's not original, but she's yours if you want her.


----------



## Toska

Still looking for Fuchsia or a small peppy!


----------



## Feraligator

Looking for Del the alligator for tomorrow. Can pay in NMTs


----------



## mugi

elfin said:


> I've got Kiki in boxes today.  She's not original, but she's yours if you want her.


pm'd u!


----------



## Kasosuki

GOLDIE IS IN BOXES! any takers ?


----------



## mugi

whitney is in boxes!


----------



## BlueSplatt

Anyone want Gonzo? I can get him in boxes? The cranky koala!!!


----------



## sarcasm101

MelissaH9 said:


> anyone looking for june or merengue?



I'm looking for Merengue if she's available!


----------



## jasa11

Looking for rolf


----------



## Astor's Lock

On the lookout for Vic if availabe, I have some nmts saved away.


----------



## applesauc3

LF molly & Erik!


----------



## 0..Poppy..0

Looking for Coco!! 
Willing to discuss prices!


----------



## MelissaH9

sarcasm101 said:


> I'm looking for Merengue if she's available!


sorrry, she ended up going into the void


----------



## Dando

LF Benjamin, the lazy dog


----------



## Kannettes

chewya said:


> i have ruby in boxes rn if anyone wants her ^_^ she's only been gifted two shirts! i'd be looking for only about 10 nmt ^.^



Ruby still available?


----------



## Aethelwolf

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Still looking for Fuchsia or a small peppy!



No fuchsia, but I do have Pate moving out today. She is a peppy duck.


----------



## Toska

Aethelwolf said:


> No fuchsia, but I do have Pate moving out today. She is a peppy duck.


Ah, I'm sorry! She isn't really one I'm looking for. Thank you though!


----------



## sarcasm101

MelissaH9 said:


> sorrry, she ended up going into the void


aw so sorry I was too late


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Looking for Roald, I'd like him to be original, I can only pay in tbt pm me!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i’m looking for dom if anyone has him. i’ll be available tomorrow, or the day after tomorrow though.


----------



## funkytown

boring said:


> Looking for (as of 4/4);;
> 
> Lily
> Molly
> Marina
> Pekoe
> Rosie
> Melba
> Wolfgang
> Merry
> 
> I can offer bells, NMT + other goods to those who may be able to help me!


How many NMT for pekoe????

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Looking for APOLLO, PIETRO & coco.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



AC.Newbie said:


> I know this is a longshot but does anyone have Hamlet in boxes??


I have clay in boxes If  YOURE looking for a hamster!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



thebigstink said:


> I have coco moving!


Can I have coco??? Been looking for her for so long.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



TheRabbitWitch said:


> Hey, still looking for an ungifted Ruby or Bunnie. I'm also looking for an ungifted Alfonso as well. Can pay in nmt or bells


I have bunnie but she’s not original.


----------



## Emmicorn

Looking for Poppy! Willing to trade NMT, bells, golden nuggets!


----------



## mightyenites

looking for ruby and purrl! can pay with igb or nmt!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

You could try the site in this article.  I've never used it, but it's worth a shot. 









						Animal Crossing hacker group starts free villager service
					






					www.polygon.com


----------



## 69expert

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


looking for ungifted o’hare!


----------



## funkytown

LilBabyDelirium said:


> You could try the site in this article.  I've never used it, but it's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Crossing hacker group starts free villager service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com


I tried it, thanks!!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for bob? My friend is selling him


----------



## Lullabynny

Still looking for an ungifted Ruby! Can pay bells or nmt!


----------



## Feraligator

Still looking for Del for tomorrow, please PM me if you have him..


----------



## Vizionari

Looking for Ruby, Poppy, Molly, Mira, Kid Cat, Mint, and Skye! Preferably ungifted


----------



## Caitlin00091

Caitlin00091 said:


> Is anyone looking for bob? My friend is selling him


Update: She sold him


----------



## ecstasy

Looking for Kid Cat!


----------



## jasa11

Looking for rolf


----------



## mightyenites

mightyenites said:


> looking for ruby and purrl! can pay with igb or nmt!


found!


----------



## horan

Looking for someone with Rocket’s amiibo card who can help me get her when I have one of my villagers moves out! I don’t TT, so I’m waiting on one of two villagers to move out to bring her over, but my mom loves her so I’d love to have her on our island


----------



## naho_orange07

Looking for Rod the jock mouse!


----------



## solecito

looking for kiki, lolly will be in boxes tomorrow if anyone is interested in her


----------



## boopusdeloopus

Looking for Colton, please! Had him in earlier games and miss him. I'm open to paying for him, and we can discuss what you want for him!
(I have a lot of autumn ingredients in storage and a few winter things if that's what you're after, but if not no worries.)

Edit: Don't have an open plot yet, sorry! I didn't expect any responses yet. I'll update when I do! (again sorry)


----------



## Toska

Still looking for Fuchsia, Vivian, or a small peppy (like some bunnies/ducks/etc)! Will have an open plot tomorrow, and we can discuss payment then. Thanks


----------



## Cutesy

NVM found her!!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Still looking for Fuchsia, Vivian, or a small peppy (like some bunnies/ducks/etc)! Will have an open plot tomorrow, and we can discuss payment then. Thanks



If you can manage an open plot today,  I have Fuschia in boxes now!


----------



## sarcasm101

boopusdeloopus said:


> Looking for Colton, please! Had him in earlier games and miss him. I'm open to paying for him, and we can discuss what you want for him!
> (I have a lot of autumn ingredients in storage and a few winter things if that's what you're after, but if not no worries.)


I have Colton in boxes right now


----------



## Dando

LF Benjamin or Tangy


----------



## sarcasm101

I’m going to have an open plot tomorrow and I’m hoping to move in Puck, Punchy, or Hamlet 
Let me know if you’ll be moving any of them out tomorrow and would be willing to let me adopt them!


----------



## Sansy0w0

angrydr4g0n said:


> Selling Diana for NMT  I am also looking for another Snooty villager (Blanche), so if you have her I won't ask for tickets


I could give you 12 NMT for her, is that ok?


----------



## Toska

LilBabyDelirium said:


> If you can manage an open plot today,  I have Fuschia in boxes now!


Pmd you!


----------



## mightyenites

mightyenites said:


> still looking for ruby and purrl! can move in:
> 
> Diana, Genji, Bruce, Bam, Deirdre, Lucky, Zell, Bob, Julian, Wendy, Marshall, Ketchup, Willow, Coco, Vesta, Erik, Ankha, Fauna, Beau, Fuschia, Timbra, Marina, Lily, and Molly
> 
> in return!


found!


----------



## SatinGhast

I have an open plot right now and would love Olivia or Roald .w.

*Edit* Gasp -- nvm, I found Olivia :0 <3


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i have an open plot now for dom... damn is it me or neighbor network is so slow now? been a while since i went on to trade too


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Fang. He's the last wolf I need


----------



## Aurora M

Looking for Pecan if anyone has her leaving!


----------



## yehves

Looking for Tia! I can pay with NMT, TBT or IGB!


----------



## Rosaline

Looking for Butch, Wart Jr or O'Hare!


----------



## CraftyAlot5

Megannn_ said:


> Looking for Gayle and Merengue!
> Willing to buy or trade Fauna or Punchy for them


I have Gayle in my campsite if still interested

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020

Anyone want Gayle??


----------



## tajikey

Vizionari said:


> Looking for Ruby, Poppy, Molly, Mira, Kid Cat, Mint, and Skye! Preferably ungifted


My ungifted Molly will be in boxes tomorrow. Not sure what you are offering for her.


----------



## Etown20

LF Bluebear
FT 10 NMTs or bells

Edit: Found!


----------



## conrad

Looking for cherry!


----------



## Vizionari

tajikey said:


> My ungifted Molly will be in boxes tomorrow. Not sure what you are offering for her.


Not sure what you're looking for; I don't have much in the way of in game items rn but I do have TBT if that interests you?


----------



## Chibixx

Sherb has been adopted


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Want!! Want sherb!


----------



## Chibixx

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Want!! Want sherb!


if you have a free spot i will open my gate for you


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

Done. I have a free spot right now!


----------



## applesauc3

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ERIK OR MOLLY?


----------



## MaySea

Savannah in boxes! Free to a good home!

Edit: no longer available...


----------



## DazedDaisy

Looking for Lobo.

*edit I found, THANKS!!!


----------



## musubi

Looking for Eloise, Chrissy or Dom


----------



## FinnCipher

Looking for Lucky or Ankha


----------



## AlliesPlace

Filled!


----------



## AKStarGazer

Looking for Wolfgang, I also have Reneigh ready to leave if anyone wants!


----------



## The-Koneko

Looking for Raymond. I must've went on over 300 islands to no avail.. 
I'm not rich but I can offer 110 NMT..


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Coco? I have her in boxes right now and need her gone asap  ~ sold


----------



## SatinGhast

Looking for sweet baby Roald <3

He is my final dreamie .w.


----------



## bundtlette

Looking for Marshall!!


----------



## RangerLynn

AKStarGazer said:


> Looking for Wolfgang, I also have Reneigh ready to leave if anyone wants!


I don't have Wolfgang, but I would love to trade a few NMT for Reneigh!


----------



## laurenfromutopos

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> I know it's a long shot but still worth it before I start tt to try and get him through the campsite! Looking for Raymond
> (I can offer a bunch of mixed currencies, all my tbt so something around 20/30 tbt, about 50 nmt and around 2mil igb!)



i have raymond - got him though islands today but i'm not really that interested in keeping him! i am looking for ellie, gayle, or dom if you happen to have any of those? or if anyone does?


----------



## RangerLynn

Hello, I'm currently looking for Reneigh!


----------



## mightyenites

mightyenites said:


> still looking!


found !!


----------



## Chibixx

They are gone


----------



## Xcourt560x

Nvm


----------



## Chibixx

.


----------



## kacchan

I promised someone bree in exchange of a different villager 1 month ago but they didnt respond till now so my bree is gone >< does anyone have her or willing to get her in boxes? just tell me what you want in exchange

i can trade you
marina
merengue
wolfgang
chief
whitney
skye
rolf
roald
kiki
lolly


----------



## Vizionari

Vizionari said:


> Looking for Ruby, Poppy, Molly, Mira, Kid Cat, Mint, and Skye! Preferably ungifted


Skye has been found


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

laurenfromutopos said:


> i have raymond - got him though islands today but i'm not really that interested in keeping him! i am looking for ellie, gayle, or dom if you happen to have any of those? or if anyone does?



Tysm, but I found Raymond a few days ago! <3


----------



## Dando

LF original Benjamin, Tangy or Alice


----------



## Sontancer

yehves said:


> Looking for Tia! I can pay with NMT, TBT or IGB!


I have tia if you're still looking? Looking for nmt or star frags!


----------



## Milady

Anyone looking for an original Pietro?


----------



## EmilyAnne

Looking for Bill, Rudy or Bruce! I’m so sick of hunting


----------



## MayorKat54231

Looking for Drago, Merry or Bea ^-^


----------



## Faredell

Looking for the new villagers  Already have Raymond.


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Ozzie the koala


----------



## Straitnine19

If anyone wants mallary the snooty duck for free, let me know. She will be in boxes tomorrow


----------



## sarosephie

Looking for Katt!


----------



## AKStarGazer

RangerLynn said:


> I don't have Wolfgang, but I would love to trade a few NMT for Reneigh!



Ahh sorry, Reneigh is gone! 

I am still looking for wolfgang.


----------



## GanonDwarf2

I'm still looking for Apollo or Genji!


----------



## Ella.

Looking for original Walker if anyone has him


----------



## Alyx

I have Marina in boxes. She's not totally original, she has some furniture pieces I gave her but they match her room. She's still wearing her normal outfit. I'm not looking for any villagers, and she's free to anyone that super wants her. Thank you!


----------



## Hdascenzo

Looking for hamlet


----------



## Emmsey

I have Hippeux in boxes in the tiny possibility someone wants him lol Free to a good home.


----------



## chingie

Who has Dom in boxes for me?


----------



## Jhine7

LF in the following ranking order: Apollo, Lucky, Julian, Drago

Please PM me if you can get Apollo (or the others) in boxes for me to come get him (them) on 6/26! (I do not TT). While one person said 2 weeks ago they could get Apollo via Amiibo, I have not heard back. Thank you!!

Can offer many NMT, bells, or anything else.


----------



## Enxssi

I have an unoriginal Pietro thinking about moving right now. I havent given him any furniture, but he does have a waistcoat. I really need some bells rn, but I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## sarosephie

LF: Katt, unoriginal or original


----------



## sarcasm101

Looking to move in Puck, Punchy, or Hamlet today if anyone has them available!!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anyone looking for Diana? I can get her in boxes if someone is  message me if you’re looking for her!


----------



## HuskyInAHat

LF Rudy! I’ll have a plot free tomorrow


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Muffy or Julian, preferably original housing although non-original clothing is okay! I have a plot and can pay in nmt, igb, or wishlist items~


----------



## Tortkiss

Not in boxes, but I have her in my town and can force her out soon. What are you looking to trade?


----------



## chingie

What do you want for Dom?


----------



## Tutle

Only want an original clean Marshall. Offering 30 NMT.


----------



## Toska

*Desperately *looking for *Fuchsia, Vivian, *or *A Small Peppy. *I have an open plot today and would love to here some offers. Thanks


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

I’m currently looking for Diana! I will move out Rolf or Sally for her if anyone wants to trade, otherwise I can pay in tbt!


----------



## sarcasm101

sarcasm101 said:


> Looking to move in Puck, Punchy, or Hamlet today if anyone has them available!!


Also looking for Tasha!


----------



## BlueSplatt

seularin said:


> i’m putting in maple in boxes, anyone want her?


SO DESPERATELY!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



BlueSplatt said:


> SO DESPERATELY!!!!


I really hope she is still avalible! I want her for my friend... I PM u as it’s sorta personal

	Post automatically merged: Jun 24, 2020



BlueSplatt said:


> SO DESPERATELY!!!!


I really hope she is still avalible! I want her for my friend... I PM u as it’s sorta personal


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou

Looking for Genji!! I can trade Marshal or Tia for him! Also can provide bells


----------



## mitfy

looking for june... no plots available atm but i will absolutely time travel if anyone's got her moving out anytime.


----------



## Dando

Looking for Benjamin and Alice


----------



## horan

Camofrog in boxes! Please take boy


----------



## Minimasher

Zoella101 said:


> Looking for original Walker if anyone has him


I have original Walker if you want him. Not sure when I will be able to give him to you, it may be on Saturday morning


----------



## charlie_moo_

LF  Raymond  - doesnt have to be original. I can pay in NMTs. I dont TT so would be grateful if you could hold him until I have a plot open


----------



## Ella.

Minimasher said:


> I have original Walker if you want him. Not sure when I will be able to give him to you, it may be on Saturday morning


That would be perfect because currently, I don't have a plot. When he pings please PM so we can discuss the trade.


----------



## Tutle

Looking for Sherb, Audie, Ankha, Lolly, and Marshall. I only have room for one right now so I can only buy one right now. I can pay in NMT's. Please message me if you're willing to sell any of those.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Still looking for Fang


----------



## EmilyAnne

ANYONE got Bill or Bruce!? Pleeeease!


----------



## mikaylapines

Will someone take Zucker? He's 100% original and ungifted. I accept IGB or NMT.


----------



## Minimasher

Zoella101 said:


> That would be perfect because currently, I don't have a plot. When he pings please PM so we can discuss the trade.


Definitely. I will open up a private message chat with us and you can let me know when you have an open plot if you'd like


----------



## zammey12

If anyone has an original Chadder, let me know 

Edit: Plot filled, will be looking again in the future.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I’m looking for Dom, Fuschia, Gonzo & Rudy! 

Found Gonzo on my fourth NMT!


----------



## SatinGhast

Looking for Roald to complete my dreamies > u <


----------



## milktae

ElliotAdoresYou said:


> Looking for Genji!! I can trade Marshal or Tia for him! Also can provide bells


Im trying to get him in boxes if your interested he’s not fully original though I’m pretty sure since I barely talk to him


----------



## Licorice

Looking for Bitty! I can offer hybrids, nmts, or bells.


----------



## Big_Tuna

Looking for Kabuki, Katt, Mathilda or Ribbot!


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou

milktae said:


> Im trying to get him in boxes if your interested he’s original I’m pretty sure since I barely talk to him


yes I’m very interested in him!!! I can also try to get marshal in boxes which should be pretty easy, he’s an original as well


----------



## milktae

ElliotAdoresYou said:


> yes I’m very interested in him!!! I can also try to get marshal in boxes which should be pretty easy, he’s an original as well


I already have marshal but thank you, I just remembered that he sometimes wears a school jacket that the original owner gave him  if your still interested lmk


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou

milktae said:


> I already have marshal but thank you, I just remembered that he sometimes wears a school jacket that the original owner gave him  if your still interested lmk


Hmm do you have any other dreamies you need?? And I don’t mind that Genji isn’t original!! I’m getting him for my boyfriend so jahwejhs


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I have vesta in boxes! shes free to a good home! I just don't wanna see her get sent to the void!


----------



## Bob9

We are looking for Bob, Aurora or Roald


----------



## me0wbabe

I've got Wolfgang in boxes. Only looking for igb. just don't want him to travel to the void honestly.


----------



## classically.trained

Looking for Poncho, Hans, or Frita- I have an open plot


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Ozzie the koala


----------



## kacchan

AKStarGazer said:


> Ahh sorry, Reneigh is gone!
> 
> I am still looking for wolfgang.


hello! i have wolfgang!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Currently, I’m looking for Soleil, Bertha, and Fucshia.


----------



## Kasosuki

Anyone got original Portia?


----------



## vavaclair

LF Judy

Tell me what you want, maybe that I have it


----------



## lovelyizzy

Senketsu said:


> LF: marina and lily. they are my dreamies and i will pay all of my life savings for either of them.
> 
> in all honesty i don't have a lot and unfortunately i can only offer like 2 or 3 nmt, star fragments, hybrid windflowers, and wishlist items if i have them. i could also throw in some sanrio posters as well. if ure interested pls let me know!!


marina is in boxes right now!!!


----------



## TLovesAC

LF Muffy, Flora, Bunnie, and Rosie


----------



## Straitnine19

Mallary is in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## MayorKat54231

I have an open plot and I’m looking for Bea, Merry or Drago. Can pay IGB or NMT ^_^


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

lf: Bud, O'Hare, Lyman, Keaton, Goose, Anabelle, June, Melba, Plucky, Audie


----------



## Minou

Looking for Wolfgang if anyone ever has him in boxes. Thank you


----------



## Big_Tuna

Looking for Kabuki, Katt or Ribbot!


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

Looking for Diana! Offering all my tbt for her (something like 55/60 tbt probably) and wishlist items if I have them


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Ozzie and fang


----------



## sandracst

i’m looking for Deirdre i can give nmt or igb !!!


----------



## sarosephie

Looking for Katt!


----------



## Tutle

classically.trained said:


> Looking for Poncho, Hans, or Frita- I have an open plot



Hello. I happen to have Hans moving out and he will be in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Star Crossing

Looking for Wolfgang! I will gladly pay in NMT or IGB. I will have an open plot first thing tomorrow


----------



## Tutle

Send me offers on Sherb or Lolly. I pay in NMT. I got one open plot.


----------



## aww

LF: Alli!
FT: 100 NMT


----------



## sarosephie

LF: Katt


----------



## TLovesAC

Looking for Pekoe, trying to get her for a friend!


----------



## tawawanomori

looking for *felicity* or *dobie *for the plot i’m opening up! can offer payment of your choice c:


----------



## letterKnumber9

Looking for ungifted, original Rolf! I can pay in Bells or NMTs!


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

letterKnumber9 said:


> Looking for ungifted, original Rolf! I can pay in Bells or NMTs!



I have him and I'm trying to let him go! Message me


----------



## Big_Tuna

Looking for Kabuki, Katt or Ribbot!


----------



## petaI

lovelyizzy said:


> marina is in boxes right now!!!


i have marina now! thank u anyway


----------



## sandracst

mightyenites said:


> still looking!


i don’t have them but i really want deirdre i could give you nmt or/and igb


----------



## mightyenites

sandracst said:


> i don’t have them but i really want deirdre i could give you nmt or/and igb


i don't really have time to move someone in unless its for a dreamie, sorry


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Looking to trade Audie AND Sherb for Raymond


----------



## sandracst

mightyenites said:


> i don't really have time to move someone in unless its for a dreamie, sorry


it’s all good


----------



## Straitnine19

Mallary is in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## Bluekookoo

Looking for Flora!!! 
*edit: I found her


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Looking for Sylvana! Sydney is moving out tomorrow if anyone wants her and I want to replace her with Sylvana! Can offer 10 NMTs and some IGB if necessary.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Vivian! Will offer NMT within reason!


----------



## Isalami

Looking for Diana/Lucky... I can pay in tbt. Please message me


----------



## Irish9474

looking for Ankha, Audie, Bam, Beau, Chief, Diana, Erik, Fauna, Gayle, Kabuki, Lobo, Merry, Mira, Wolfgang
i only need one of them, figured i'd list all of them thou 
PM me and we can negotiate a price if needed


----------



## Monomythical

fauna in boxes for 10 NMT


----------



## Aliya

Raymond just asked to move and I'm looking for TBT offers only (No NMT or bells).

I'm currently on the screen of him asking to move so I'll likely let him stay a little longer if I can't find someone who is interested in taking him.

edit: I told him to stay since it's getting late here, but I'll likely be moving him out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Caitlin00091

Looking for Raymond


----------



## Mjeffrey33

Looking for: Fauna, Chevre, Chrissy, Cookie, Maple and Molly.
Will pay igb or nmt


----------



## Tutle

Looking for Sherb. Offering IGB and NMT.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Pietro or Dom


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

If anyone is LF Angus, he is moving away soon in my town


----------



## sarosephie

Looking for Katt!


----------



## CrestFallen

applesauc3 said:


> DOES ANYBODY HAVE ERIK OR MOLLY?


I have him in boxes today if you interested


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Looking for Sylvana! I can pick her up today or tomorrow! Can pay with IGB or some NMTs.


----------



## sandracst

hii ive got marina in boxes if someone wants her!! looking for nmt or igb


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi

I have Rolf in boxes soon if anyone is interested  not looking for anything, just want him to find a good home <3


----------



## Tortkiss

chingie said:


> What do you want for Dom?


 Bells or NMT, either works.


----------



## classically.trained

Looking for someone to hold Melba for me- I can take her back immediately after and can pay. I’ve posted in the Hold My Villager thread but I don’t think as many people see posts there


----------



## sarosephie

LOOKING FOR KATT! CAN PAY TIER PRICE


----------



## ecstasy

Toot said:


> I know your post was literally 2 months ago, but did you still want Vladimir? Lol.


I do if he's still available


----------



## Peebers

I’m looking for Jay, Bones, or Chadder!! hopefully free but i can pay in tbt


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Angus is getting ready to move away if anybody wants him!


----------



## Tutle

Giving away my precious Peppy Villager. BonBon. Message me asap if you want her. ❤


----------



## Scrafty

I have Mira in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## Jarchi

Looking for ungifted Cherry the Dog


----------



## laurenfromutopos

anyone have ellie?


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Raymond


----------



## sarosephie

Katt has been found!


----------



## Jhine7

I'm not a TT, and just got my new villager today so this is for 15 days in advance.

Just LF if someone has Lucky as an Amiibo or can get Lucky in boxes about 2 weeks from now (and is online a lot so you'll be able to check when I'm about ready for an open slot).

I'd gladly make a deal with you right now! Can offer NMT, TBT, IGB, stars, materials, etc, just name it! Thank you  PM me!


----------



## Caitlin00091

I have marina in boxes and she is 100% free. She has only been gifted an orange bow. Message me if you’re interested!  - CLAIMED


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Vivian! Will offer 10 NMT for her! PM me if interested please!


----------



## ziutao

_LF : Judy, Megan or Raymond!_

Please let me know!


----------



## Hannahlion

Who want tia


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Edit: found her!


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Agnes!


----------



## Toot

ohare01 said:


> I do if he's still available


He's long gone dude. Sorry.


----------



## ecstasy

Toot said:


> He's long gone dude. Sorry.


I thought so, ouch


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

***LOOKING FOR***

Deidre, Vivian, Blanche or Fang!!!

Please PM me if you have one of them! I will be willing to give IGB, NMT or give items for them! Let me know what you are looking for and I will try to accommodate! Thank you!


----------



## Dunquixote

Nm. Out of NMTs too ><.


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Is anyone looking for Audie, Sherb or Megan? I'm resetting today and need them gone as soon as possible!


----------



## Tutle

@rawpbjsamich I'm looking for Sherb.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF (updated for my new island)
-Olivia
-Megan
-Lolly


----------



## coffee biscuit

LF Merengue, Sherb, or Cookie. I can have an empty plot available whenever, and I can offer NMTs for amiibo service. Please quote or DM me if you have any of these villagers or their cards and are willing to sell to me. Thank you!


----------



## Tutle

Akaza said:


> LF Merengue, Sherb, and Cookie. I can have an empty plot available whenever, and I can offer NMTs for amiibo service. Please quote or DM me if you have any of these villagers or their cards and are willing to sell to me. Thank you!
> 
> 
> I'm looking for Sherb and I can pick him up whenever if he's still available


Me and @rawpbjsamich already talked and negotiated a deal. So sorry.


----------



## Meteormash

Looking for Whitney (ideally I can pick up tomorrow as I have a villager moving out today); have either NMT or bells for trade. Thanks!


----------



## Jake_8

Looking for Walt The Kangaroo


----------



## Brittanycouture

Looking for Gala, Marina, Lily, or Ruby. 

Please lmk if you have any of them and what you want for them ty!


----------



## Karla

Looking for Audie  Please help
***FOUND***


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Merry? Have her in boxes, looking for nmt


----------



## Meteormash

Looking for Whitney, have bells and/or NMT for trade. Thanks!


----------



## keiiiii

LF ungifted Judy! I have NMT/bells I would be willing trade for her


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

***LF Blanche or Vivian!***

Will offer IGB or NMT! PM me if interested! Thank you!


----------



## Kayami

Hello friends!

I am on the hunt for either *Ken* or *Greta*, if anyone has one of them available...


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Kayami said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I am on the hunt for either *Ken* or *Greta*, if anyone has one of them available...



I know my sister has Ken that she is trying to get rid of on her island. I will keep you posted for when he leaves! She TT's so she tries to get him to leave lol


----------



## Caitlin00091

I’m still looking for Raymond


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for Cookie, Diana, Fang, and Sherb. If anyone has an amiibo service please let me know, I can have a plot open at any time. I can pay in NMTs. Quote or DM me if selling  Thank you!!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

Still looking for Genji or Apollo!


----------



## Kayami

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> I know my sister has Ken that she is trying to get rid of on her island. I will keep you posted for when he leaves! She TT's so she tries to get him to leave lol


Thank you!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

LF Bones or Poncho
Got nmt to trade!!


----------



## Meteormash

Meteormash said:


> Looking for Whitney, have bells and/or NMT for trade. Thanks!


Bump


----------



## klepha

hi guys!!! im looking for Coco, Tangy, or Rasher! coco and tangy are the ones id like to get next most. i can offer NMT as well as some bells if those aren't enough im not the most informed on what villagers so for haha


----------



## Magnetar

Hi everyone! I'm looking to adopt *Snooty*, the snooty anteater. She's the last one I need to have all 7 anteaters, so I really hope
someone can help me out. Please DM me if you can help me get Snooty. I can pay you a bunch of NMT's for her if that's okay.


----------



## animalcrossingbear

Would anyone want Dom? I'm selling him for preferably igb!


----------



## Tutle

Looking for Sherb. Offering IGB and/or NMT as payment.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

***LF: Blanche***

Will offer IGB, NMT and/or other things!


----------



## bobba

LF: Snake the jock rabbit
I have a plot empty and willing to trade bells or NMT!


----------



## Dando

LF Benjamin


----------



## ecstasy

Lf Ricky and Vladimir ;;


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for Cookie, Diana, Fang, and (maybe) Sherb. If anyone has an amiibo service please let me know, I can have a plot open at any time. I can pay in NMTs. Quote or DM me if selling  Thank you!!

Edit: Found Sherb and Diana~


----------



## animalcrossingbear

Akaza said:


> Looking for Cookie, Diana, Fang, and (maybe) Sherb. If anyone has an amiibo service please let me know, I can have a plot open at any time. I can pay in NMTs. Quote or DM me if selling  Thank you!!


I just got Sherb in boxes!


----------



## Caitlin00091

I’m still looking for Raymond


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF Agnes! Have an open plot ready!


----------



## Tutle

Still LF Sherb. FT: NMT or IGB


----------



## Meghan6822

Looking for Agnes! I have NMT/Bells to offer!  I also have an open plot available now!


----------



## laurenfromutopos

I am looking for Dom or Ellie! willing to pay


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

If anybody is looking for Paolo he wants to move!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

I'm looking for Dom. Is anyone selling him?


----------



## ziutao

Still looking for : Megan, Judy or Raymond!


----------



## julienbunni

Looking for Dom!


----------



## visibleghost

looking for any of these snooties! *blaire*, *pecan*, *miranda*, opal, purrl, vivian or gigi


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

lf: Bud, O'Hare, Lyman, Keaton, Goose, Anabelle, June, Plucky


----------



## KrazyKarp

Looking for Caroline, Apollo, Midge, and Alice! I've got TBT, IGB, and can gather NMT for a trade. Though I'd rather trade with TBT and/or bells since I've got those more.


----------



## Kayami

Kayami said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I am on the hunt for either *Ken* or *Greta*, if anyone has one of them available...


Bump~☆


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Ozzie and bam


----------



## LilD

LF Tangy, Julian or Claudia asap. Tbt or NMT

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020



LilD said:


> LF Tangy, Julian or Claudia asap. Tbt or NMT


Found! Paid obscene nmts for Julian on nookazon. I was desperate. Haha


----------



## roaldsflippers

lf sherb.... :")


----------



## OyasumiX_X

Fishy88 said:


> Looking for Flora ASAP


Hi! I have Flora if you want her!


----------



## bellafez

I am looking for Diana or Molly! I can trade Reneigh (in boxes now) or NMT


----------



## DatBaguetteBoi

Quinni said:


> I'm looking for sweet Marina or my boy Julian!  I'd like them both in original or mostly original houses because both of their houses are so cool lol. I'm mainly looking for Marina rn. I have one plot open. I'm willing to pay with TBT since I don't have much NMT, or bells, but 100k bells is the most I can offer rn. Tysm to anyone who can offer me one of my favorite babies


I have Marina in boxes if you want her


----------



## cherrygirl

I have sherb in boxes. Looking for around 40nmt but I’m open to negotiation please pm me if interested


----------



## Tutle

cherrygirl said:


> I have sherb in boxes. Looking for around 40nmt but I’m open to negotiation please pm me if interested


Hi. I have an open spot now. Would you be able to accept like 30 NMT and some bells?


----------



## SliceAndDice

I am still looking for Wade or Jeremiah. Just DM me your price. I'll have an open plot later today.
Edit: Finally got Wade.


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Ozzie the koala can offer bells and nmt. Please do if you have Ozzie and don’t want him


----------



## Aliya

Looking for Molly. I'm going to have Beau moving out tomorrow so I won't have a plot until Tuesday.


----------



## poppypeach

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for Ozzie the koala can offer bells and nmt. Please do if you have Ozzie and don’t want him


Ozzie is moving off my island! Lmk when you have a free spot and you can come pick him up  

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Looking for one these lazies! 

Chester, Sherb, Dizzy, or Beau! I can pay generously ❤


----------



## moonbunny

Nevermind, got them all!


----------



## labradorlover

poppypeach said:


> Ozzie is moving off my island! Lmk when you have a free spot and you can come pick him up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> Looking for one these lazies!
> 
> Chester, Sherb, Dizzy, or Beau! I can pay generously ❤



I’ve got Beau in boxes right now for NMTs if you’re still looking for him?


----------



## poppypeach

labradorlover said:


> I’ve got Beau in boxes right now for NMTs if you’re still looking for him?


I am but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get him today! I would like to get Ozzie to another home. Thanks though!


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for Cookie! Can pick up asap. Please DM me if you have her for sale or if you have her amiibo card and can TT to sell her to me. Thank you!

I'm also looking for Fang.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Hello,
My sister is starting a new island on a new switch. She really wants Dom but doesn't want to reset her game. Does anyone have him and is willing to sell? I can pay up to 500k sorry im poor lol


----------



## sarosephie

Selling a gifted Marina (not from me)


----------



## SpaceTokki77

sarosephie said:


> Selling a gifted Marina (not from me)


I have Marina already but if no one wants her here, try nookazon. You probably get a few million from her


----------



## zee=^w^=

I have Sydney the purple Koala in boxes! PM me an offer within an hour. Looking for NMTs, golden nuggets mainly, may consider other crafting materials


----------



## classically.trained

Looking for Frita!


----------



## Meteormash

Meteormash said:


> Looking for Whitney, have bells and/or NMT for trade. Thanks!


Bump


----------



## Bk1234

Is anyone interested in Hamlet? He will be in boxes tomorrow, but I can’t guarantee I’ll be able to play. If there is demand, I might TT.


----------



## Jhine7

LF someone who has Lucky via Amiibo, is able to get him in boxes whenever and is available online often, thanks!


----------



## radioloves

Hello! I'm looking for Freckles, I have an open plot for her and would like to invite her in, thank you in advance!


----------



## Tutle

Looking for Judy and Dom. Offering IGB.


----------



## labradorlover

Looking for Roald and Stella. I can offer NMT or IGB or a combo of both.


----------



## oknance

i'm looking for roscoe! can trade marshal, punchy, or offer igb.


----------



## sorachu

Looking for Dom!  Willing to offer IGB or NMT


----------



## LadyLaVictoria

Dear God I've been through SO many NMT looking for Raymond and I'm so upset I haven't been able to find him. I can offer up to a million bells in someone is willing to sell him to me, I have a plot open and everything!


----------



## LadyLaVictoria

I'm DESPERATELY seeking Raymond as usual! I'm offering 1 MILLION bells for him, and I have a plot open for him right now!


----------



## AtomicNyx

Look for: an original Lopez and original Bangle

I can offer IGB or a trade for Julian, Marshal, Coco, Merengue, Chrissy, Stitches, Ankha or Lucky. (I have their amiibos, so I can get them at any time) ^.^


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Hi everyone! Currently looking for Genji :')
I have Sparro moving out tomorrow (can TT him out). Have some IGB and/or NMT I can spare for him <3


----------



## Quinni

DatBaguetteBoi said:


> I have Marina in boxes if you want her


I got Marina awhile back so I'm good now, thanks anyway


----------



## Kayami

I'm still searching for *Ken...*! ^_^;
(Kinda poor still, but I will offer whatever I can!)


----------



## roaldsflippers

any sherb in boxes ?


----------



## cherrygirl

poppypeach said:


> Ozzie is moving off my island! Lmk when you have a free spot and you can come pick him up
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020
> 
> Looking for one these lazies!
> 
> Chester, Sherb, Dizzy, or Beau! I can pay generously ❤


Heya is Ozzie still available and is he ungifted? Only just woke up otherwise I would asked sooner


----------



## wanderlust//

hi, im looking for raymond or marina so if any of y’all have either of them in boxes i would love for you to pm me : ) i don’t have much to offer but if you could lmk what you would like that would be great!


----------



## Captain-Cake

looking for sherb! please pm and let's talk price


----------



## Snowifer

Looking for Jeremiah the frog, I have an empty plot ready and can offer NMT/TBT/IGB.

Edit: I was able to get him!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Ozzie the koala and bam the deer can offer nmt and bells


----------



## IslaYuka

I have an open plot ready on 30 June

I’m looking for: PAOLO, AXEL, YUKA, CANBERRA, OCTAVIAN


----------



## labradorlover

Looking for Stella & Wolfgang!
I can pay with NMTs, IGBs or a combo of both, whatever you’re seeking


----------



## Lullabynny

Hey its me again, got a bad experince in a previous trade so now I gotta re-get villagers

Looking for *UNGIFTED *(Meaning hasnt been given any furniture or clothes) Tybalt, Teddy and/or Fang. I can pay in nmt or tbt


----------



## EmilyAnne

I’ve got Coco and I’m looking for Bruce!!!


----------



## Emmsey

Kayami said:


> I'm still searching for *Ken...*! ^_^;
> (Kinda poor still, but I will offer whatever I can!)



Hey, I have Ken's amiibo so could potentially help you out. He is on my main island at the mo - I'm not looking to keep him so if he pings (someone is due to today/tomorrow) then we can certainly sort something out. Otherwise I could potentially move him out via amiibo - it will take a bit longer as I don't time travel on this island. He isn't completely original I have gifted him one piece of clothing - I can provide you with pics. PM me if interested.


----------



## Dando

Looking for original Benjamin


----------



## Jacki boy

I want Judy Raymond or  marshal
I have Kyle at my campsite I don’t want him I am going to start at 75 nmt   Right now it is Monday so if you want him i will tell dodo code k

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

You can also start to bid higher to get him if no one wants him I will lower the price


----------



## Poppy71

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Hey its me again, got a bad experince in a previous trade so now I gotta re-get villagers
> 
> Looking for *UNGIFTED *(Meaning hasnt been given any furniture or clothes) Tybalt, Teddy and/or Fang. I can pay in nmt or tbt


Hi,

I have Fang in boxes today. The only gift I gave him was a wreath for his door.
Let me know if you’d like him. Not really looking for anything but a tip would be appreciated.


----------



## Jhine7

Still looking for someone who has Lucky via Amiibo and can PM me!


----------



## Caitlin00091

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Hey its me again, got a bad experince in a previous trade so now I gotta re-get villagers
> 
> Looking for *UNGIFTED *(Meaning hasnt been given any furniture or clothes) Tybalt, Teddy and/or Fang. I can pay in nmt or tbt


Hi! I have Fangs amiibo card so I can put him on my island for you if you’re interested


----------



## ZackFair77

LF Rosie original.. need her badly!


----------



## outofwrlds

Looking to give away Shep to a lovely home.


----------



## Opal

I'm planning on going island hopping later to look for Static once I get rid of Admiral but just in case I don't find him thought I would post here so see if anyone will be willing to sell him to me later. I'll only be available to get him if my island hopping ends up as a failure (I haven't been island hopping for a while and would prefer to do this first since it's exciting to meet new villagers). Idk when I'll get rid of admiral but it will be sometime within the next week.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Anyone selling Dom, Sherb, Tangy, Melba, or Punchy?

If so, please reply with how much you want for them and we can negotiate. Thanks!!


----------



## dsylnrd

Akaza said:


> Looking for Cookie! Can pick up asap. Please DM me if you have her for sale or if you have her amiibo card and can TT to sell her to me. Thank you!
> 
> I'm also looking for Fang.


I’ve got Cookie in boxes at the moment if you’re still looking? Not given her any gifts, ideally looking for some NMT to go hunting with


----------



## SpaceTokki77

dsylnrd said:


> I’ve got Cookie in boxes at the moment if you’re still looking? Not given her any gifts, ideally looking for some NMT to go hunting with


OMG CAN I HAVE COOKIE PLEAAAASSEEEE


----------



## dsylnrd

BlushingTokki77 said:


> OMG CAN I HAVE COOKIE PLEAAAASSEEEE


Sure  looking for min. 15 NMT if that’s doable for you?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

dsylnrd said:


> Sure  looking for min. 15 NMT if that’s doable for you?


I dont have that much but is 500k igb and 50 tbt good?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2020

I have to open my mueseum and then I can open a plot is that ok?


----------



## Dando

Does anyone have the amiibo of Benjamin?


----------



## telluric

Looking for Annalisa the anteater!! (Original/ungifted)


----------



## Captain-Cake

Still looking for Sherb! 

Willing to pay nmt or igb for him!


----------



## alysslea

I'm looking for Kiki! It's really important for me to have her on my island, and I can offer 2 million bells


----------



## SpaceTokki77

alysslea said:


> I'm looking for Kiki! It's really important for me to have her on my island, and I can offer 2 million bells


Try looking here! You have to make an account though, but it is free.


----------



## sparkle_princess

Looking for Beardo, he's literally my last dream villager.. willing to pay IGB or NMT (reasonable price please). I have a spot ready.


----------



## pizzabutts

i would like vesta, i am willing to pay any price! she’s my favorite baby


----------



## SpaceTokki77

pizzabutts said:


> i would like vesta, i am willing to pay any price! she’s my favorite baby


I literally just got her like 2 minutes ago. If she ever wants to move out, your my person!!


----------



## pizzabutts

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I literally just got her like 2 minutes ago. If she ever wants to move out, your my person!!


you’re the best! do you have an instagram so i can keep in touch?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

pizzabutts said:


> you’re the best! do you have an instagram so i can keep in touch?


No, sorry but I can dm u here


----------



## Fendi

Hi!

I’m looking for *Fang* if anyone has him! I honestly do not care if he’s original or not, since he is the last villager I need to complete my dreamies.

Let me know what you would like in return! 

Thanks!


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I am looking for Rudy! He can be unoriginal i don’t mind! I can offer igb or NMT!


----------



## PoopRuby21

I want Lolly, I don’t have much money, only 40,000 bells. I might be able to also give nmts, I have 12 at the moment. I am saving up, though.


----------



## Jhine7

LF Lucky! Preferably with someone who has him as an Amiibo


----------



## Iris_T

KrazyKarp said:


> Looking for Caroline, Apollo, Midge, and Alice! I've got TBT, IGB, and can gather NMT for a trade. Though I'd rather trade with TBT and/or bells since I've got those more.



Are you still looking for Alice? If so I'm planning to kick her from my island in a couple of days ^^


----------



## Phaellan

aloherna said:


> Looking for Francine can pay NMT


I have francine ready to go if you are still looking for her


----------



## X-Courier

Looking for Del! Willing to offer bells or NMT. Found an offer!


----------



## moo_nieu

LadyLaVictoria said:


> I'm DESPERATELY seeking Raymond as usual! I'm offering 1 MILLION bells for him, and I have a plot open for him right now!



Hi! I'm giving Raymond away if you can free up a plot by tomorrow you should enter the giveaway raffle :3


----------



## madisonash9958

I have been looking for Molly for weeks! Let me know if anyone has her. I only have igb but I can offer 200K


----------



## healingwind

Looking for Scoot and Chadder! I can give 10 nmt and 500k igb.

Edit: Found Chadder!


----------



## babyclem

lf felicity or maple, i can offer skye in return! (or igb!)


----------



## SpaceTokki77

babyclem said:


> lf felicity or maple, i can offer skye in return! (or igb!)


try looking here for Maple and here for Felicity


----------



## babyclem

BlushingTokki77 said:


> try looking here for Maple and here for Felicity


thank you!


----------



## Damniel

LF Blaire if anyone has her (original please)

FOUND


----------



## lisahatesyou

Looking for Pekoe!

edit: found her!


----------



## IslaYuka

Within 2 hours I have a plot ready!

I’m looking for: Paolo, Yuka, Octavian

Edit: plot has been claimed!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Canceled


----------



## Lexii

Looking for Shep! Have lotssss of bells, NMT, and can craft any DIY in the game!


----------



## Mayor Alastair

Static is leaving! I love him but I want to experience new villagers. Looking for some nmt so I can go hunting, but nothing too crazy. Or could trade for Roscoe, he is my favorite!


----------



## pizzabutts

i would loveeee coco  i love how unique and creepy she is


----------



## MayorIvybby

Hello, I am looking for some cat villagers! I only have two plots available and I’m looking for either Kabuki, Tom, Punchy, or Raymond I would be willing to offer 50 nmt and All the bells i have for them


----------



## Cadence

Aleigh said:


> I'm looking for Dom, Pierce, and Cookie mostly. I'd rather pay with TBT but can do igb too. I don't like paying with NMTs. I also have amiibo cards for Dobie, Bones, Pinky, Sprocket, and a few others I can't remember atm
> 
> edit: I forgot tbt was disabled for now. Well, I guess if I HAD to I would pay with NMT, but it really is only if you will absolutely not take igb. I just want my bby Pierce


Pierce is moving out of my town, if you want him. He's free!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Aleigh said:


> I'm looking for Dom, Pierce, and Cookie mostly. I'd rather pay with TBT but can do igb too. I don't like paying with NMTs. I also have amiibo cards for Dobie, Bones, Pinky, Sprocket, and a few others I can't remember atm
> 
> edit: I forgot tbt was disabled for now. Well, I guess if I HAD to I would pay with NMT, but it really is only if you will absolutely not take igb. I just want my bby Pierce


Just noticed in your signature that you already have him. Sorry about that!


----------



## Ozzie

LF:
Ozzie
Wade
Erik
Julia
Vanessa
Melba

currently have an open spot, but will not be online a couple hours (CEST do enough time left)


----------



## Poppy71

Looking for ungifted Bruce.

found him


----------



## queenetey

.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



MayorIvybby said:


> Hello, I am looking for some cat villagers! I only have two plots available and I’m looking for either Kabuki, Tom, Punchy, or Raymond I would be willing to offer 50 nmt and All the bells i have for them


i have raymond

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



pizzabutts said:


> i would loveeee coco  i love how unique and creepy she is


i have coco


----------



## cherrygirl

Kiki is leaving, she is gifted and I’m looking for nmts


----------



## Dando

Looking for Benjamin


----------



## SoSu

Bangle is in boxes. She’s been here for ages and has been well loved and gifted, so certainly not original.


----------



## Lullabynny

Still looking for an ungifted/original Teddy!
(To everyone who mentioned my before, thank you, but I already got Fang. I love him! ♡)


----------



## pizzabutts

sarosephie said:


> Selling a gifted Marina (not from me)


is she still available?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



CinnamonBun27 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for Kody for my GF, its kind of Urgent hahaha thanks!!


are you still looking? i just got kody and can kick him out soon, just pm me!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



Big_Tuna said:


> Looking for Kabuki, Katt or Ribbot!


still looking for katt? i can kick her out! she’s free if you still need her.


----------



## Emmsey

Dando said:


> Looking for Benjamin



I have a Benjamin Amiibo so could potentially look to move him and out via amiibo. How are you sorted for plots as it could take a bit to do if you were looking to trade?


----------



## Dando

Emmsey said:


> I have a Benjamin Amiibo so could potentially look to move him and out via amiibo. How are you sorted for plots as it could take a bit to do if you were looking to trade?


I can make one open for tomorrow? Pm me with the details


----------



## pizzabutts

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I have vesta in boxes! shes free to a good home! I just don't wanna see her get sent to the void!


wish i saw that sooner 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



sarosephie said:


> Looking for Katt!


i have katt, pm me?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020



queenetey said:


> .
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> 
> i have raymond
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020
> 
> 
> i have coco


is she for sale?


----------



## Hiccup78

I'm looking for Nibbles to add to my squirrel island. I can trade bells, flowers, fossils, etc for her but unfortunately do not have many NMTs or rare things.


----------



## Grace Amelia

hiii  i’m looking cherry, stitches, and ketchup!!


----------



## pizzabutts

I’m giving away Katt for free! PM me for dodo code


----------



## Jhine7

Continuing to look for Lucky!


----------



## Shannon1

im looking for  Genji I have an open plot rn so I would love to move him to my island


----------



## Kakashi

Stitches is leaving my island today! Would love to trade for a wishlist villager
Reneigh ( the new horse one) Raymond, Judy or Merengue. 
Otherwise NMT would be fine  message me if interested!


----------



## Pixori

Looking for an all original Julian for my wife. The last person I got him from claimed he was all original and he wasn’t and he’s in all sorts of ridiculous outfits so I’d really like to fix that for her. ; v ; Willing to pay in NMTs to get him for her. 

All original please!


----------



## pizzabutts

how many


Kakashi said:


> Stitches is leaving my island today! Would love to trade for a wishlist villager
> Reneigh ( the new horse one) Raymond, Judy or Merengue.
> Otherwise NMT would be fine  message me if interested!


nmts


----------



## outofwrlds

Looking for Agnes! Looking to pay in IGB or NMT

Please DM me to make it easier!


----------



## Mori134

Marina is in boxes


----------



## corlain_meg

.


----------



## pizzabutts

Mori134 said:


> Marina is in boxes


cost?


----------



## misstayleigh

LF:
- Lucky
- Benjamin
- Walker
- Erik
- Punchy 
- Hopkins

and I currently have Sherb in boxes, who I'll trade for any of the above or IGB!


----------



## CrankyPirate

I never thought I will say this but
LF Limberg, preferably ungifted ) I need him for my pirate/bandit town


----------



## princessmileena

Looking for Lolly (ungifted) 
will pay NMT and Bells!


----------



## grah

Anyone looking for iggly? I'll have him in boxes for the next hour or so!


----------



## Ozzie

LF:
Ozzie
Wade
Erik
Julia
Vanessa
Melba

I have 14 NMT


----------



## mayorsam17

Looking for genji, papi, or sherb


----------



## Taz

Looking for Mint !


----------



## pizzabutts

i’m looking for coco, zucker, francine, raymond, ankha, or pudge. i have a free spot on my island at the moment. i can pay in bells


----------



## Opal

Mayor Alastair said:


> Static is leaving! I love him but I want to experience new villagers. Looking for some nmt so I can go hunting, but nothing too crazy. Or could trade for Roscoe, he is my favorite!


Hi! Do you still have static? Is he original? Also is he in boxes today or will he be in boxes tomorrow?


----------



## JellyBeans

anybody looking for/know anyone who's looking for Big Top? he's asked to move out but I can't search the forum because the words are too small


----------



## Captain-Cake

looking for sherb! 

can pay igb or nmt! and i'll tip hybrids~!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Is anyone looking for Muffy? I have her in boxes currently. The only thing I’ve gifted her is the black lace up dress, and the black and purple mysterious dresses, which still fit her gothic theme. DM me if interested


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Is anyone selling Dom, Tangy, Rosie, Maple, Lolly, or Judy?

I can offer IGB or TBT. Or any item you want I may have it or can get it. Thanks!


----------



## Elle00

Looking for Phoebe. Would like to have her thank you


----------



## Captain-Cake

looking for sherb!

i can pay 60 nmt or igb~


----------



## fernandotchi

Looking for Ribbot!

I can offer Bam or Merengue for him, or IGB, TBT or NMT


----------



## Afypnisi

looking for shep the dog and kidd the goat! can pay in igb and tbt ☺


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Julia !
I have an open plot ready for her!


----------



## Megannn_

Looking for Gayle ! If anyone has <3

Will pay or trade whatever.


----------



## Caitlin00091

Afypnisi said:


> looking for shep the dog and kidd the goat! can pay in igb and tbt ☺


Hi! I have his amiibo card


----------



## Afypnisi

Caitlin00091 said:


> Hi! I have his amiibo card


whose amiibo card? kidd or shep? i like both of them so it doesnt matter much though
what would you like in exchange? im selling Julian rn and i can also offer igb and tbt!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Afypnisi said:


> whose amiibo card? kidd or shep? i like both of them so it doesnt matter much though
> what would you like in exchange? im selling Julian rn and i can also offer igb and tbt!


Oh! I have Shep’s


----------



## Afypnisi

Caitlin00091 said:


> Oh! I have Shep’s


nice! what do you want in exchange? ☺


----------



## Caitlin00091

Afypnisi said:


> nice! what do you want in exchange? ☺


I’m looking for igb


----------



## kacchan

LF: someone with tom's amiibo


----------



## Lissie

LF Erik, Stitches, Merengue, or Octavian. Rocket is moving out tomorrow. PM me!


----------



## nyx~

kacchan said:


> LF: someone with tom's amiibo


I have Tom's amiibo


----------



## madisonash9958

Looking for Kiki =)


----------



## Caitlin00091

Nevermind


----------



## _Rainy_

Jhine7 said:


> Continuing to look for Lucky!


If you’re still looking send me a pm. I have his amiibo.


----------



## samticore

Got someone in boxes tomorrow, would love to find Ankha, Phoebe, Vic or Klaus to fill the space come Thursday<3


----------



## aykim

LF: Marina, Kid Cat, Lopez, and Wolfgang!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Canceled


----------



## Caitlin00091

samticore said:


> Got someone in boxes tomorrow, would love to find Ankha, Phoebe, Vic or Klaus to fill the space come Thursday<3


I have Ankha’s amiibo card if you’re interested


----------



## samticore

Caitlin00091 said:


> I have Ankha’s amiibo card if you’re interested


 yes i am!! let me know what youre looking for as payment!!


----------



## Megannn_

Looking for Gayle or Whitney


----------



## Caitlin00091

samticore said:


> yes i am!! let me know what youre looking for as payment!!


Pm you!


----------



## nintendoanna

lf judy


----------



## mayorsam17

Still desperately looking for genji, papi, or sherb - I have an open plot that I’m really scared is going to get filled and my mystery island hunt has come up dry  would really love any help finding either of these 3 and I’m happy to offer whatever payment method you prefer!


----------



## Dando

misstayleigh said:


> LF:
> - Lucky
> - Benjamin
> - Walker
> - Erik
> - Punchy
> - Hopkins
> 
> and I currently have Sherb in boxes, who I'll trade for any of the above or IGB!


Great taste

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



fernandotchi said:


> Looking for Ribbot!
> 
> I can offer Bam or Merengue for him, or IGB, TBT or NMT


Wow, you watched Lu over the wall?


----------



## queenetey

Grace Amelia said:


> hiii  i’m looking cherry, stitches, and ketchup!!


i can sell you stitches for 500k bells


----------



## Cavalish

Looking for an original Stitches or Wade, willing to pay IGB, I have a plot open now!

found!


----------



## dreamcrossing

looking for any 1 out of these villagers: marina, stitches, maple, francine, chrissy, diana, marshal, lily, fauna, merry, or lolly! 

i can pay only in TBT atm


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm looking for Blaire or Tasha, I'll pay with IGB! If someone have one of them, I'll quickly kick someone from my island


----------



## Dando

Does anyone have a good offer for Raymond? Go to my auction thread


----------



## Emmsey

In the slim chance that anyone is searching for the loveable lazy Nate he is heading into boxes on Hobbiton tomorrow. Free to a good home and ungifted apart from fruit!


----------



## Darcy94x

mayorsam17 said:


> Still desperately looking for genji, papi, or sherb - I have an open plot that I’m really scared is going to get filled and my mystery island hunt has come up dry  would really love any help finding either of these 3 and I’m happy to offer whatever payment method you prefer!


When will your plot be filled? I have Genjis amiibo..


----------



## codester

LF: Maple the Normal Cub (original, but wedding plate ok). Willing to offer 25 NMT/TBT or 1 million bells (prefer NMT or bells). Please PM if you have Maple, thank you 

Update: I got her!


----------



## Taz

Still searching for Mint! Does anyone have her amiibo? I can pay in igb, tbt, or nmt!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

lf the villagers in my signature! would absolutely love Bud since we share a bday (august 8th)


----------



## brimill

LF julian or apollo! willing to give up to 3 mill bells )


----------



## queenetey

looking for zucker! willing to pay in IGB/NMT


----------



## fernandotchi

hi, I'm looking for Kabuki! I can offer NMT, IGB or TBT



Dando said:


> Wow, you watched Lu over the wall?


yes


----------



## queenetey

fernandotchi said:


> hi, I'm looking for Kabuki! I can offer NMT, IGB or TBT
> 
> 
> yes


-


----------



## Shaytana

I have an ungifted Deirdre in boxes.  free to a good home. If you're looking for her please DM me


----------



## fernandotchi

queenetey said:


> -


what happens?


----------



## Milady

Looking for Ruby, Static or Coco! Can offer Pietro


----------



## queenetey

fernandotchi said:


> what happens?


replied the wrong person lol sorry

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Cavalish said:


> Looking for an original Stitches or Wade, willing to pay IGB, I have a plot open now!
> 
> found!


do you still want stitches?


----------



## Pixori

Pixori said:


> Looking for an all original Julian for my wife. The last person I got him from claimed he was all original and he wasn’t and he’s in all sorts of ridiculous outfits so I’d really like to fix that for her. ; v ; Willing to pay in NMTs to get him for her.
> 
> All original please!



Still looking!! <3


----------



## Lynnatchii

looking for Whitney, Vivian, Blaire, And Tasha! Even if they're not original!


----------



## pizzabutts

dreamcrossing said:


> looking for any 1 out of these villagers: marina, stitches, maple, francine, chrissy, diana, marshal, lily, fauna, merry, or lolly!
> 
> i can pay only in TBT atm


lily is free!


----------



## queenetey

pizzabutts said:


> lily is free!


alrighty! just give me a minute


----------



## pizzabutts

queenetey said:


> alrighty! just give me a minute


still trying to get her out, actually. chrissy tried to move instead


----------



## queenetey

pizzabutts said:


> still trying to get her out, actually. chrissy tried to move instead


well just let me know when you have a spot open! coco's in boxes 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



pizzabutts said:


> still trying to get her out, actually. chrissy tried to move instead


do you have a spot open yet?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



pizzabutts said:


> still trying to get her out, actually. chrissy tried to move instead


hello?


----------



## beehumcrossing

hello! i’ve been wanting olivia for the longest time and don’t want to buy a $20 amiibo. Does anyone have her? I currently have an open plot so I can take her immediately! Thank you


----------



## loveclove

misstayleigh said:


> LF:
> - Lucky
> - Benjamin
> - Walker
> - Erik
> - Punchy
> - Hopkins
> 
> and I currently have Sherb in boxes, who I'll trade for any of the above or IGB!


I can get my lucky in boxes if you're still interested


----------



## FreckledManatee

Don't have time to look through this forum for people who want her, but I have Francine in Boxes and a thread about it. https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/francine-in-boxes.558633/


----------



## Elliot56

I'm willing to pay a good amount of nmts or bells if anyone will give me zucker. He's one of my dremies. PM me. 
Edit: Got him


----------



## hauntedhead

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Looking for vivian, tangy or julian thank you
> I really only have items and DIYs for trade.


hey! i can get you both tangy and/or julian! what items and DIYs can you trade?


----------



## sarosephie

Looking for any peppy villager cats!


----------



## aiyana_theresa

looking for nana


----------



## sarosephie

hauntedhead said:


> hey! i can get you both tangy and/or julian! what items and DIYs can you trade?


Hi, can I possibly get tangy? If she's amiibo?


----------



## pizzabutts

queenetey said:


> well just let me know when you have a spot open! coco's in boxes
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020
> 
> 
> do you have a spot open yet?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020
> 
> 
> hello?


hey i’m sorry i had to go somewhere, i’m kicking her out now.


----------



## Ya boi

Hello, I'm looking for Stitches at the moment  

Some villagers I have that I am okay with trading if people want them are
Octavian
Francine
Cheri
Pierce
Amelia

If anyone is interested in the villagers I would prefer NMT


----------



## Lady Ravaaga

Hi all. I'm very new to ACNH but am slowly building up my island. One thing is that I don't like some of my villagers but I don't really understand the whole swapping villagers thing. I've watched some videos about making a villager leave, and I know you can use amiibo cards, but how does trading work? And what does everyone mean by IGB, NMT, and TBT?

Sorry for so many questions and thank you I'm advance for any help!


----------



## hauntedhead

sarosephie said:


> Hi, can I possibly get tangy? If she's amiibo?


yep she is!


----------



## queenetey

pizzabutts said:


> hey i’m sorry i had to go somewhere, i’m kicking her out now.


then you can visit my island tomorrow. it's 3am where i am. i'll send you a code at like 9 so in 6 more hours. thanks.


----------



## pizzabutts

queenetey said:


> then you can visit my island tomorrow. it's 3am where i am. i'll send you a code at like 9 so in 6 more hours. thanks.


i can very soon if you want. just got lily in boxes.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



queenetey said:


> then you can visit my island tomorrow. it's 3am where i am. i'll send you a code at like 9 so in 6 more hours. thanks.


won’t she be gone though?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I have Dobie moving out today, I'm looking for another normal villager~ Preferably Lily or Coco. Let me know if anyone is looking for Dobie and has a plot open, he's not completely original however, I gifted him a morning coat.


----------



## _Rainy_

Lady Ravaaga said:


> Hi all. I'm very new to ACNH but am slowly building up my island. One thing is that I don't like some of my villagers but I don't really understand the whole swapping villagers thing. I've watched some videos about making a villager leave, and I know you can use amiibo cards, but how does trading work? And what does everyone mean by IGB, NMT, and TBT?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions and thank you I'm advance for any help!


When a villager asks to leave and you tell them they can go, they will go into boxes the next day. When all their stuff is packed up and they are inside cleaning someone else can come to your Island and ask them to move to theirs. That person must have an available plot it’s when the house area is roped off with no for sold sign. IGB= in game bells which is the games currency. NMT= nook mile tickets. The tickets you use to go Island hopping. TBT= is The Bell Tree forums currency. People use it to buy collectibles and other things they want on this site. You earn them by posting on here or trading for it for other things. If you look at my profile you will see that I have around 80 bells. All the little pictures are the collectibles I’ve collect so far. I hope that helped/made sense. You’re welcome to pm me if you have more questions just click on my profile pic and enter start conversation.


----------



## xiheeet

Hello!! I have Julian in boxes. He's not original (I gifted him clothes and furniture and changed some catchphrases) 

I'm looking for NMTs so I can go dreamie hunting! Looking for 15NMT (or more is always nice haha)


----------



## Snops

I have Judy, she’s about to leave my island if you’d like to trade for Stiches!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020



Kakashi said:


> Stitches is leaving my island today! Would love to trade for a wishlist villager
> Reneigh ( the new horse one) Raymond, Judy or Merengue.
> Otherwise NMT would be fine  message me if interested!


I have Judy if you’d like to trade for Stiches!


----------



## Aliya

I am looking to move Raymond out in the next few days since I want some new faces around town. I'm looking for TBT offers only (nothing below 400 TBT please). He's not in boxes yet and won't be until I find an offer so you have time if you need to make space.

Feel free to PM me!

Forgot to update this but he has found a new home.


----------



## pizzabutts

Aliya said:


> I am looking to move Raymond out in the next few days since I want some new faces around town. I'm looking for TBT offers only (nothing below 400 TBT please). He's not in boxes yet and won't be until I find an offer so you have time if you need to make space.
> 
> Feel free to PM me!


what’s tbt?


----------



## Aliya

pizzabutts said:


> what’s tbt?



TBT is the forum currency (the bells next to your username). Feel free to PM me if you have additional questions.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Pietro, Roald or Cube. Either of them will be fine


----------



## Milady

Anyone interested in Cyd or Beau?

- adopted


----------



## Midna64

Amen said:


> Anyone interested in Cyd or Beau?


Hello! I'm interested in cyd!


----------



## Milady

Midna64 said:


> Hello! I'm interested in cyd!


Aaa I have Beau in boxes right now, so Cyd will have to wait another day. But I promise he’ll be in boxes!


----------



## Midna64

Amen said:


> Aaa I have Beau in boxes right now, so Cyd will have to wait another day. But I promise he’ll be in boxes!


Yes that's alright! I currently have to move out my beau xD So I don't have a plot open anyway! Just wanted to let you know I'm interested!


----------



## corlain_meg

Looking For:
Nan, Eunice, and Tiffany! Willing to pay IGB.


----------



## Bmorefossil

My daughter is looking for Audie or Judy if anyone has them and is looking for them to find a good home


----------



## seularin

looking for francine or chrissy <3


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm still looking for Whitney, Vivian, Tasha, And Blaire


----------



## Skandranon

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Looking for Pietro, Roald or Cube. Either of them will be fine


wish i could give you pietro, he was my camp forced villager and even though I have always ignored him he never gets the cloud letting me know he will move. If you have any suggestions on getting him out though you can have him


----------



## Tutle

*FOUND* LF: Original Snooty Tiffany


----------



## PoopRuby21

pizzabutts said:


> i would loveeee coco  i love how unique and creepy she is


I am on my sisters acc. But just wanted to say I got her!


----------



## Aliya

I'm looking for an ungifted/original Lopez. I will have a plot open momentarily once my boxed villager gets picked up! I can offer bells or NMT.

edit: plot is available!


----------



## healingwind

Looking for Scoot for 20 nmt!


----------



## Kilo

Looking for: beau bea lily Diana klaus fang or molly!


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Skandranon said:


> wish i could give you pietro, he was my camp forced villager and even though I have always ignored him he never gets the cloud letting me know he will move. If you have any suggestions on getting him out though you can have him


I usually Time travel a month forward to get my least favourite villagers to move and then another month if the villager I wanted gone didn't ask to leave


----------



## Lynnatchii

Still looking for Tasha or Blaire!


----------



## Fleshy

Bruce is leaving. I'm looking for; Zell, Marshal, Gala or Maddie!

I'd love to get one of these 4 by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## pizzabutts

looking for lolly, chrissy, francine, marina, fauna, aurora, and roald.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



pizzabutts said:


> looking for lolly, chrissy, francine, marina, fauna, aurora, and roald.



for my sister.


----------



## JellyBeans

LF Erik! can offer bells/NMT/tbt or send me your wishlists


----------



## Darcy94x

JellyBeans said:


> LF Erik! can offer bells/NMT/tbt or send me your wishlists


I have Eriks amiibo x


----------



## JellyBeans

Darcy94x said:


> I have Eriks amiibo x


aah amazing! I've got a plot open today but ofc if you can't get him in and out that fast it's fine


----------



## Darcy94x

JellyBeans said:


> aah amazing! I've got a plot open today but ofc if you can't get him in and out that fast it's fine


I think I should be able to! I’m just making my children’s dinner then I’ll get to work!


----------



## JellyBeans

Darcy94x said:


> I think I should be able to! I’m just making my children’s dinner then I’ll get to work! ☺


sounds good! just let me know what you want in exchange


----------



## Enxssi

Still LF hazel, i can pay in igb or tbt
i don’t really care about if shes original or not, just make sure what you gave her looks good on her


----------



## minimoon

Nvm


----------



## Darcy94x

JellyBeans said:


> sounds good! just let me know what you want in exchange


PM’ed you


----------



## corlain_meg

Still looking for Nan, Eunice, and Tiffany!


----------



## Midna64

Kilo said:


> Looking for: beau bea lily Diana klaus fang or molly!


Hello! I have an original Beau I can sell to you^^ If interested pm!


----------



## Altarium

Desperately looking for Teddy! ^^


----------



## Pixori

Pixori said:


> Looking for an all original Julian for my wife. The last person I got him from claimed he was all original and he wasn’t and he’s in all sorts of ridiculous outfits so I’d really like to fix that for her. ; v ; Willing to pay in NMTs to get him for her.
> 
> All original please!



<3 Will also offer art if anyone is interested in that option.


----------



## Enxssi

i still really need hazel! i went to a bunch of islands and idk if any of them moved out! I can pay in igb or tbt!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Gayle is in boxes today! Free


----------



## Shaytana

Ungifted Bam in boxes. Free to good home. DM me if you're looking for him. Edit- Adopted


----------



## Hannahlion

Looking for jojo

	Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020

Looking for coco


----------



## Namaka

Looking for June


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Tia 
preferably ungifted


----------



## ribbyn

Looking for Merengue! Have bells/NMT


----------



## mirrorblackout

Looking for ketchup ❤


----------



## deleted

LF Marshal for a friend!


----------



## FreckledManatee

Looking for Blanche, Soleil, Sherb, Queenie, Robin, or Julia (in order from most > least)


----------



## happyabg

Looking for Roald since Fuchsia is in boxes finally (took forever).

Found


----------



## Darcy94x

Pixori said:


> <3 Will also offer art if anyone is interested in that option.


Did you find Julian yet?


----------



## Alysan

LF raymond or humphry!


----------



## Tileve

Looking for Paolo, already have an empty slot that I would need to fill in soon


----------



## Loveablegal

Looking for biskit, fang, peanut


----------



## Pixori

Darcy94x said:


> Did you find Julian yet?



No not yet! ; v ;


----------



## Duckling

Really, really want Lolly! I have an empty plot so I don’t want anyone random moving in tomorrow ☹ Can pay in a mix of NMT or TBT! Help is super appreciated 

List of who I want in order (I’ll place more plots to accommodate!!)


Lolly
Bones
Cookie
Goldie


----------



## _Rainy_

bubblebabies said:


> Really, really want Lolly! I have an empty plot so I don’t want anyone random moving in tomorrow ☹ Can pay in a mix of NMT or TBT! Help is super appreciated
> 
> List of who I want in order (I’ll place more plots to accommodate!!)
> 
> 
> Lolly
> Bones
> Cookie
> Goldie


I have Lolly and cookie amiibos. I can get you Lolly today if you don’t mind me TTing and kicking her out with another amiibo.

Edit: NVM I just saw you got her in another thread.


----------



## Felix of all trades

LF Apollo!


----------



## corlain_meg

LF Tiffany!


----------



## zee=^w^=

Diva the sisterly purple frog in boxes if anyone interested! Please DM me within the next few hours


----------



## Flodorf

I am looking for Reneigh or Dom. Got a free slot! Can offer NMTS or bells.


----------



## angrydr4g0n

Sansy0w0 said:


> I could give you 12 NMT for her, is that ok?


sorry to see this very late now but I traded her weeks ago


----------



## elatiefy

LF Lily

Willing to pay in NMT or bells.


----------



## Hannahlion

Looking for coco


----------



## Katya01

Quillson just moved out yesterday and I am looking for more koala villagers. I would prefer Sydney, but Melba, Ozzie or any of them will do. I currently have Yuka in my island. Thank you!


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I’m looking for Kid Cat for my boyfriend! We can offer some NMT and bells! And possibly some wishlist items depending on what’s in your wishlist


----------



## DonDon

Looking for Cookie 
Will pay 100k bells


----------



## Kaey

hoping to find a loved, non-amiibo Jeremiah to love forever


----------



## Bandywag

LF Ruby. Can do NMT or IGB.


----------



## th3n0v1c3

LF: Apollo, Ankha, Merengue and Whitney/Fang. I have an empty plot open so would need to move charie in TODAY. I have materials and items. Very limited number of NMTs and bells I can offer. If I don't get it, I'll go island hopping and how for the best ^^" I can also trade Walker and/Sprocket


----------



## loveclove

Anyone interested in Lucky?


----------



## roaldsflippers

lf dom, willing to trade any villagers with amiibos


----------



## peppy villager

LF: Fuchsia! REALLY desperately looking for her. I have a plot open and ready to take her right now.
Offering: IGB/TBT bells/NMT
*please pm me if you have her 

got her!*


----------



## coney

LF: Ike, Grizzly, June, Rowan, Robin


----------



## Minimasher

Flodorf said:


> I am looking for Reneigh or Dom. Got a free slot! Can offer NMTS or bells.


I have original Dom if you would like him. How many Nook Mile tickets could you offer?


----------



## Flodorf

I send you a PM! Really interested in getting him, so hopefully we can work something out.


Minimasher said:


> I have original Dom if you would like him. How many Nook Mile tickets could you offer?


----------



## jamaisvu

LF: Marshal, Judy, Stitches, or marina 
willing to trade Zucker for one of them!


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Looking for sheepies! 

Currently on the look out for,






 Curlos!

Muffy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 & Timbra!

My whole island is sheep and I would very much love these 3 to also be adopted from TBT members. Message me at any time. I promise I'll get back to you about these sweet sheep! They'll have a forever home with me! 

​


----------



## _Rainy_

Weiss Schnee said:


> Looking for sheepies!
> 
> Currently on the look out for,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curlos!
> 
> Muffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Timbra!
> 
> My whole island is sheep and I would very much love these 3 to also be adopted from TBT members. Message me at any time. I promise I'll get back to you about these sweet sheep! They'll have a forever home with me!
> 
> ​


I have Muffy and Curlos amiibos. It would make me happy to help you get at least one.


----------



## Weiss Schnee

Reneezombie said:


> I have Muffy and Curlos amiibos. It would make me happy to help you get at least one.


Omgosh Renee~ I'd love Muffy!! I'll PM you!


----------



## Geoni

I'm currently looking for an original Hans and will pay higher than usual NMTs for him.


----------



## pochy

dreamcrossing said:


> looking for any 1 out of these villagers: marina, stitches, maple, francine, chrissy, diana, marshal, lily, fauna, merry, or lolly!
> 
> i can pay only in TBT atm


i have marina if you're still looking!


----------



## MonkParty

Edit: The boy is home!!


----------



## Hannahlion

Looking for coco


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Zucker is in boxes!


----------



## ACNH_walnut

LF Weber I can give 10 NMT 2 gold nugget 99k bells x4 and bring lots of tips


----------



## _Rainy_

Never mind


----------



## coderp

Looking for Cyd! Willing to negotiate, have NMT/bells/villagers you may be interested in? PM me!!!!


----------



## Kilo

Looking for blue bear bea lily Diana klaus fauna or molly!


----------



## PugLovex

looking for poppy or timbra!


----------



## laurenfromutopos

looking for Ellie or Dom! will pay, name your price


----------



## Ella.

Kilo said:


> Looking for blue bear bea lily Diana klaus fauna or molly!



Still, looking for Diana? She's currently in boxes.


----------



## codester

codester said:


> LF: Maple the Normal Cub (original, but wedding plate ok). Willing to offer 25 NMT/TBT or 1 million bells (prefer NMT or bells). Please PM if you have Maple, thank you


Still looking for Maple, the Normal Cub.

Update: I got her!


----------



## Kilo

Zoella101 said:


> Still, looking for Diana? She's currently in boxes.


Yes I am!


----------



## DarKnight67

Lady Ravaaga said:


> Hi all. I'm very new to ACNH but am slowly building up my island. One thing is that I don't like some of my villagers but I don't really understand the whole swapping villagers thing. I've watched some videos about making a villager leave, and I know you can use amiibo cards, but how does trading work? And what does everyone mean by IGB, NMT, and TBT?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions and thank you I'm advance for any help!




IGB- In Game Bells
NMT- Nook Mile Tickets
TBT- That is the bell currency for this Forum


----------



## kay_owowens

Ungifted Flurry in boxes for free!


----------



## codester

kay_owowens said:


> Ungifted Flurry in boxes for free!


Hi there! My brother wants Flurry really bad. He got rid of her bcuz she was one of his first villagers and had the junk house. May I take her please? I can work to get one of my villagers out tonight, or tomorrow for you. Plz lmk, thanks!


----------



## kay_owowens

codester said:


> Hi there! My brother wants Flurry really bad. He got rid of her bcuz she was one of his first villagers and had the junk house. May I take her please? I can work to get one of my villagers out tonight, or tomorrow for you. Plz lmk, thanks!


Yes of course! Lmk when you’re ready to take her, I’d prefer tonight but if you need an extra day its fine!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Looking for : Axel, Rudy, and Teddy!


----------



## GanonDwarf2

LF: Genji or Apollo


----------



## XXGhostXx

Hey there,
I'm currently looking for Whitney, I'm willing to trade some NMT's for her, I have about 30 NMT's to trade

EDIT: Feel free to PM me, If I don't answer right away I may be asleep or busy working on some stuff!


----------



## DonDon

Looking for
Cookie
Maple
Poppy
Rasher
Tangy
Roald
Gaston
Ketchup/Bill
Goldie
Will pay 100k bells for gifted or ungifted any
of them

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

Selling Marina
Reply your offers
Not in boxes yet will go when receive offers


----------



## Kamina

looking for lolly in boxes !! i can pay 40 nmt right now (sorry i'm kinda broke lmao)


----------



## KnifeWaifu

Looking for Fang or Dobie! Can offer TBT or bells! (Or like 3 Mush lamps!)


----------



## someguyinahat

Looking for a decent jock character (Dom, Hamlet, Inkwell, Kid Cat, Pierce, Ribbot, Snake, Sprocket, Sterling... or maybe you can try to sell me on a different one!)

Edit: Never mind. On my second island hop I got Bud. I'm calling it good enough.


----------



## Kamina

looking for lolly in boxes

to amend what i said earlier, i can offer 40 nmts (maybe 50 if u give me a few mins) and/or some tbt  

edit: i've got her


----------



## Lotusblossom

I'm looking for julian and tex


----------



## 0w0Overlord

Im Looking for Rosy, Raymond, Lolly, Maple, Poppy and Molly
(will pay in NMT for all)


----------



## XXGhostXx

I'm still serching for Whitney but i'm also now looking for Fauna aswell, either one is great!

I still have the 30 NMT's to trade with but I can get more if needed.


----------



## Lady Ravaaga

Reneezombie said:


> When a villager asks to leave and you tell them they can go, they will go into boxes the next day. When all their stuff is packed up and they are inside cleaning someone else can come to your Island and ask them to move to theirs. That person must have an available plot it’s when the house area is roped off with no for sold sign. IGB= in game bells which is the games currency. NMT= nook mile tickets. The tickets you use to go Island hopping. TBT= is The Bell Tree forums currency. People use it to buy collectibles and other things they want on this site. You earn them by posting on here or trading for it for other things. If you look at my profile you will see that I have around 80 bells. All the little pictures are the collectibles I’ve collect so far. I hope that helped/made sense. You’re welcome to pm me if you have more questions just click on my profile pic and enter start conversation.



Thank you so much for the explanation! Really helpful!


----------



## kolbbrandon45

I’m currently looking for Apollo! Can offer nmt or bells please


----------



## pizzabutts

i’m looking for judy for my grandma, she’s her new favorite!


----------



## immyshine

Hi I’m looking for filbert, Goldie , Rosie, bill, puurl, Julian, gonzo , poppy, and Erik


----------



## Lise

Anyone looking for Beau? Have him in boxes rn


----------



## aiyana_theresa

LF: Ketchup or Poppy


----------



## Hoshi

Looking for original Chrissy or Francine. If you gifted them clothing but no fish/bugs and they still have their original furniture that's okay too. I don't care about catchphrases either. PM what you would like in return (nmt/tbt/igb). Please be mindful of the rates on the site if you can.


----------



## coney

coney said:


> LF: Ike, Grizzly, June, Rowan, Robin


still looking


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Ungifted Cherry!

I hav an open plot!


----------



## Lokidoki

I have a question about this gifted/ungifted - is this like Original and Non Original? Even nookazoon confuses me...

I'd like a Shep untouched? So ungifted would be what i'd ask?


----------



## Felix of all trades

Looking for Apollo! Willing to trade him for O’Hare or Chevre or my 2 NMT. Kinda desperate at this point lol (edit: I don’t care if it’s gifted or ungifted, I just want Apollo)


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: *Julia, cherry, or Tia

currently have an open plot!*

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



Lokidoki said:


> I have a question about this gifted/ungifted - is this like Original and Non Original? Even nookazoon confuses me...
> 
> I'd like a Shep untouched? So ungifted would be what i'd ask?


Yes! Ungifted is how it is phrased on nookazon. Ungifted is a villager that hasn’t been given anything!


----------



## Miye27

Looking for Walt the Kanagroo! Can pay in TBT or IGB for him


----------



## JasonAC

Looking for Bob! Willing to offer IGB and some nmt I don't have many nmt though. Dm if you're willing to part ways with him


----------



## Nami

Looking for Dom. DM me! Paying in Tbt, can do partial tbt and partial NMT, within reason. Dont have a ton of tickets.

I can also assist in getting any amiibo villager in return as well, new and original.


----------



## V I Z I O N

Looking for an ungifted cheri, if anyone has her let me know


----------



## Italialovesyou

Zucker in boxes


----------



## XXGhostXx

Lise said:


> Anyone looking for Beau? Have him in boxes rn


I'll take him! I've got a plot ready!
I've got 30 NMT's to trade with if that's okay, I can get more though!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

my friend is looking for Cube and Bluebear!!  Please hmu if you have either of them


----------



## acornavenue

.


----------



## TeeJenks94

Zazagirl12 said:


> LF: *Julia, cherry, or Tia
> 
> currently have an open plot!*
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> 
> Yes! Ungifted is how it is phrased on nookazon. Ungifted is a villager that hasn’t been given anything!


I have a gifted Tia available for NMT if you're interested!


----------



## kriskristen14

Looking for Julian. I have an open plot right now. I don’t have a lot of TBT since I’m new. I have 10NMT and I have about half a million Bells.
I also have: Iron Garden Bench, Mum Crown, and Barrel DIYs that are extras I could trade.  I also have gold nuggets but I don’t know the exchange rate for those.

I don’t care if he’s gifted, even heavily! He is my favorite character and I would love to have him!

Thank you for looking! And more so for the help! - Kris


----------



## Celebrity

immyshine said:


> Hi I’m looking for filbert, Goldie , Rosie, bill, puurl, Julian, gonzo , poppy, and Erik ❤



I’m selling Poppy, do you or anyone else want her? I am looking for NMT, diys I dont have, rare wallpapers or seasonal items.

[VOIDED]


----------



## kriskristen14

Oops didn’t mean to post the reply. Sorry


----------



## katineko

Looking for Kiki
Have someone in boxes today, then empty plot tomorrow!


----------



## alyssasenapi

dreamcrossing said:


> looking for any 1 out of these villagers: marina, stitches, maple, francine, chrissy, diana, marshal, lily, fauna, merry, or lolly!
> 
> i can pay only in TBT atm


I have francine in boxes right now if you want her


----------



## Gelatinous Cube

I may or may not really love birds... Specifically, I'm looking for one of these fine feathered friends for my forever island:

*Ostriches: Flora, Julia, Phoebe
Penguin: Wade*

Just message me privately! I'll look at any and all offers (so long as they're the birds mentioned in the list). I've got a plot of land open *today* (July 5), and do not time travel.


----------



## pizzabutts

acornavenue said:


> Looking for raymond


if you were looking for him why did you try to sell him for 200 nmt?~

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020

i’m looking for judy, for my grandma

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



rawpbjsamich said:


> I have Ankha as an amiibo, and I would love to trade her for Celia!


i have celia for free

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020



Ssj4Zoroark said:


> Hello I'm looking for either Celia or Apollo. If you have any of them feel free to talk to me


i have celia for free


----------



## XXGhostXx

I ended up finding a villager I was searching for, so all is good!


----------



## Keen

Looking for the much sought after Raymond, TBT and NMT up for trade.


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for completely original (ungifted) chief, Lolly, Purrl and Lopez. I have nmt to trade in exchange. Sadly I don’t have many bells to offer


----------



## LemonadeQT

I'm looking for Sterling, I'm about to have an open plot soon


----------



## Hoshi

Update: got Chrissy. Will get back to looking for Francine when I have an open plot again.


----------



## katineko

Still looking for Kiki. I am also looking for Tangy now as well!


----------



## viveji

Looking for Dom, I can trade any villager that currently has an Amiibo card! I can also draw or trade some bells and a bit of NMT ^^


----------



## Ya boi

Hey!!
I'm looking for Pietro at the moment!
I don't have many bells or tbt but I do have around 50 nook miles tickets, some crafting materials and 2 pearls if anyone is interested in trading 

Have a nice day


----------



## pizzabutts

giving away celia! she’s ungifted.


----------



## Delirious

Looking for Marcel! Can offer 30 nmt


----------



## Maerle

ribbyn said:


> Looking for Merengue! Have bells/NMT



I have Merengue in boxes tomorrow if you are still looking for her. I don’t time travel. She does have a vacuum toilet in her house that my cousin accidentally gifted her.


----------



## ZackFair77

Hey there, LF Coco original!!!


----------



## InuSaki

Hi, I’m looking for Judy. I have 1 mil bells and 50 NMT to offer for her.


----------



## Porxelain

LF Tiffany !!!!!!!!!
Please I want the hooker bunny


----------



## zilong67

Looking for Tybalt, got bells, nmts and gold nuggets!


----------



## Dunquixote

Looking for original Raymond. If you have him, let me know what you want for him.


----------



## animalcrossingbear

Does anyone want Merry? She's 100% original! I'm accepting tbt, igb, and nmt! She needs a new home ASAP!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for original chief, Lolly, purrl and Lopez. Can offer nmt in exchange

edit: Lolly claimed


----------



## demondays

Looking for lily, molly, fang or dom, thank you! I can offer nmts


----------



## JasonAC

Lf: Bob 
Offering IGB


----------



## heavensghost

LF: Kabuki 
 i will give anything, just name your price


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for purrl and Lopez. I’ve found chief and Lolly.


----------



## coney

looking for grizzly, ike, robin, june, jay


----------



## Zanite101

DonDon said:


> Looking for
> Cookie
> Maple
> Poppy
> Rasher
> Tangy
> Roald
> Gaston
> Ketchup/Bill
> Goldie
> Will pay 100k bells for gifted or ungifted any
> of them
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> Selling Marina
> Reply your offers
> Not in boxes yet will go when receive offers


Are you still looking for Ketchup? I have her in boxes, she is gifted.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020



Zanite101 said:


> Are you still looking for Ketchup? I have her in boxes, she is gifted.


Nevermind, I apologize, I sold her!


----------



## takotakotako

I have Pashmina moving out now, anyone interested? Looking for mainly NMT/bells but I'll take anything


----------



## Zazagirl12

heavensghost said:


> LF: Kabuki
> i will give anything, just name your price


Hey I should have Kabuki in boxes by tomorrow! How many nmt are you offering?


----------



## RenaiRider

Looking for ungifted Reneigh, I can offer NMT!


----------



## InuSaki

Hi again. Would like to update that I’m still looking for Judy and would offer 5 million IGB/Bells and 50 NMT for her. Gifted or not.


----------



## flo'

[QUOTE = "RenaiRider, message: 9319497, membre: 134761"]
Vous cherchez Reneigh non-donné, je peux offrir NMT!
[/CITATION]
Hi ! Do you have Reneigh in boxes on your island ? In that case, what can I give you in exchange of her?
Gratefully flo


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Looking for Gonzo, Eugene, and Lolly


----------



## nekosync

antonio is in boxes if anyone wants him


----------



## Narson03

I'm searching for Ankha, but I'm not sure how much to give when trading, and I'm not sure when If you want to trade, let me know how much, so I can decide if I want to bargain. I also don't know when I can get a villager to move out, so keep that in mind.


----------



## heavensghost

Zazagirl12 said:


> Hey I should have Kabuki in boxes by tomorrow! How many nmt are you offering?


20nmt


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

LF~the cute squirrel Poppy


----------



## AtomicNyx

Looking For: an original/ungifted *Lopez*. I can offer NMT, TBT & IGB! ♡


----------



## DazedDaisy

Still looking for chief!!! offering NMT 

(Nate in boxes)


----------



## Zanite101

LF(Gifted or Ungifted) Beau, Lolly Melba, Sherb, Papi, Victoria, or Stinky. I only have 30 NMT's to give though. I'm available to pick any one now.

edit - Melba obtained!


----------



## kayleighjo

hiya guys! i’m looking for dobie, to move into a lovely little beachside retirement cottage i’ve prepared for him  does anyone have him moving out?


----------



## theseaisgreen

I’ve got ungifted Pietro in boxes if anyone’s looking for him


----------



## sunset_succulent

i’m looking for genji! i have a lot of tbt and NMT, but nothing too pricy. i have a plot open right now and will have it open for the next couple days. help ;u;

edit: some info 

i had genji as a starter and just moved him out because i gifted him a lot of stuff that didn’t match and apparently his “real” home is dazzling. i had it all worked out until... it didn’t lol. my plan was to go on an amiibo cycling page and get him there but it didn’t work out. cheers!


----------



## Zanite101

Hey! I have Biff in boxes if anyone wants him! I'm willing to sell for 15 - 25 NMT's.


----------



## Bluekookoo

Looking for Cranston, Julia or phil


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking original Lopez and purrl can offer nmt in exchange

edit: found both


----------



## Izonu

Looking for Original Jacques ;-;!!


----------



## WynterFrost

Looking for anyone in my signature except for Roscoe and Dobie
Will pay up to 10 NMT


----------



## mimomuji

RenaiRider said:


> Looking for ungifted Reneigh, I can offer NMT!



Hi, I have reneigh ungifted in boxes right now, are you still interested?


----------



## padfoot6

Looking for Tangy! Please PM if you have her, can offer NMT, IGB, hybrids, and DIYs


----------



## EmilyAnne

Deirdre in boxes and im looking for Kabuki


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for original/ungifted bam. Can offer nmt


----------



## Duckling

Looking for Bones or Goldie! I’ll have my plot filled tomorrow, so I’m desperate to get one of these babies! Bones is preferred as he shares the same birthday as me! Both are dreamies of mine!

Offering tbt or nmt (or a mix!)


----------



## elo-chan

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for original/ungifted bam. Can offer nmt


I have Bam in boxes atm! He is original/ungifted. DM me if you're interested 
edit: nvm, sadly i'll have to void him as i'm going to bed!


----------



## kay_owowens

I’ve got Dom in boxes!! Also I’m looking for Megan!


----------



## radioloves

Hi! I'm looking for Rolf, hit me up if you have an extra one. I can offer NMT, bells, diy recipes and crafts 

Thank you!


----------



## Dewy

Looking for Peanut ^^


----------



## DatBaguetteBoi

Looking for Audie!


----------



## knv924

I have Margie in boxes if anyone would like her!


----------



## Pikabun

Looking for my last dreamie Judy if anyone has her please let me know willing to give 6m and some nmt!


----------



## skarmoury

If anyone has Bea, I'd love to adopt them c:
I dont have much in-game stuff to offer, but I have much tbt I can trade for her, name your price!


----------



## Pikabun

Hi 


kayleighjo said:


> hiya guys! i’m looking for dobie, to move into a lovely little beachside retirement cottage i’ve prepared for him  does anyone have him moving out?



hello i can get him in box today would you still want him?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



bubblebabies said:


> Looking for Bones or Goldie! I’ll have my plot filled tomorrow, so I’m desperate to get one of these babies! Bones is preferred as he shares the same birthday as me! Both are dreamies of mine!
> 
> Offering tbt or nmt (or a mix!)


How much nmt would you give for goldie?


----------



## minnew

Looking for Lily! I have a plot open today. Please pm me


----------



## Zanite101

I'm really looking for Beau, Lolly, or Wolfgang today, as I have an open plot. I have 30 NMT's that I can use to pay for them. I only have today so please pm me if you have one!


----------



## halesyes94

Looking for Audie!! I can offer bells and tickets. I need her in my life


----------



## Pikabun

kay_owowens said:


> I’ve got Dom in boxes!! Also I’m looking for Megan!


How much is dom?


----------



## Alysan

Looking for Hamphrey!


----------



## jenboston22

My little boy is island hopping right now hoping to find Aurora. We only have a day until our empty plot is automatically sold, so I'm hoping to help him out by finding Aurora online. Island hopping by a four year old is a notoriously slow process -- right now he's pausing to water flowers . Let me know if you have her and can help. Thanks!

ETA: Found her, so I'm all set.


----------



## RenaiRider

mimomuji said:


> Hi, I have reneigh ungifted in boxes right now, are you still interested?


I got Reneigh from someone last night, but thanks so much for offering


----------



## HuggableHusky

Currently looking for my dreamie, Sherb~ ;w;

I don't have a ton but I will do what I can, PM me and let me know what you want for him please <3 I currently have a plot available!


----------



## Porxelain

Please does anyone have her? I’ll pay 50tbt 
Please message me


----------



## Duckling

Have a plot available, will be filled tomorrow so I’m in a hurry! Looking for Fang, can offer nmt or tbt (or a mix)


----------



## Janiyen

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Hello! I am looking for Coco, the cute soulless rabbit. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020

Hello hello! I am looking for Coco, the cute soulless looking rabbit. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Currently looking for:
Erik
Cube
Aurora
Bluebear
Apollo

Please hmu if you have any of them!!


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe

Might as well give this a shot. Looking for Genji, Cheif, Whitney, Marshal, and Lucky. I understand most are popular lol


----------



## padfoot6

padfoot6 said:


> Looking for Tangy! Please PM if you have her, can offer NMT, IGB, hybrids, and DIYs


still looking!


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for Bam


----------



## demondays

demondays said:


> Looking for lily, molly, fang or dom, thank you! I can offer nmts


I'm still looking for all except Dom, I'm now looking for tybalt instead!


----------



## Aliya

Looking for an ungifted/original Vesta! Offering bells/NMT. I have space available once my villager in boxes gets picked up.


----------



## Skandranon

Really looking for Reneigh, finally got paolo to move out and really want his spot going to her. Can anyone help me out  ?


----------



## Karmahri

LF an original/ungifted Mira! Can offer NMT/bells
Thanks!


----------



## Keara

looking for one of these guys : Dom, Molly, Marshal, Diana, Ruby !


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for bam, pashmina, Ozzie and Bunnie. I currently have a free plot and would like to fill it with one of these villagers. I can offer nmt in exchange


----------



## Duckling

Still looking for Fang, dm me (can offer nmt or tbt, or a mix)


----------



## DazedDaisy

Looking for chief or Vivian


----------



## Pikabun

Still looking for Judy  can offer nmt and bells or mix **** I got her edit


----------



## Skandranon

the one I really want is reneigh but have a spot opening up on my island so would also consider one of these
julian
blanche
julia
zell 
diana
beau
anyone have one of these available?


----------



## samanthajwan

if anyone wants katt i plan to have her in boxes soon. If you’d like trade her for caroline or pecan that’d be great! Don’t want anything else other than maybe 15-20 nmt


----------



## Ann890

Looking for Fuchsia (original), willing to pay in either nmts or bells ^^


----------



## skarmoury

Still in search for Bea, i have a special plot open for her!
I dont have much in-game stuff yet, but I'm very willing to pay 100+ tbt for her! She's one of my absolute dreamies!
oop nevermind!


----------



## ataraxy

Looking for Phoebe!

Can offer bells, nmt, or the tbt I have


----------



## sunnybear526

I want Judy and Raymond I am willing to pay 100 tbt or nmt for them plz dm me If you can


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

LF: *Genji* and *Pashmina*. 

I'd have to move *Apple* and *Bluebear* out, if anyone wants either of them, I'm looking for TBT


----------



## Shaytana

I have an ungifted Judy, would anyone want to trade me an Ungifted Roscoe for her? - edit: trade has been done.


----------



## amie_weeb123

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Still looking for Fuchsia or a small peppy!


This is late but are you still looking for her?


----------



## Toska

amie_weeb123 said:


> This is late but are you still looking for her?



Sorry! I'm no longer looking for her. Thanks a lot though!


----------



## amie_weeb123

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Sorry! I'm no longer looking for her. Thanks a lot though!


No problem


----------



## Snugg

Looking for hazel. Ungifted preferably. Will pay nmt or bells. Pm please!


----------



## Xeraphe

-erased-


----------



## Janiyen

Hey tbt peeps! If anyone can help me get coco that would be awesome!
I have some star fragments and nook miles tickets to give for the villager.


----------



## sarcasm101

Ozzie in boxes tomorrow
In 2 days I’ll be looking for Puck!


----------



## Skandranon

Have an empty plot now

my first want would be
reneigh

my second choices would be
julian
blanche
julia
zell
diana
beau

but if I must these would also do
bruce
ankha
raymond
kitty
broffina
julian
victoria
phoebe
pecan

anyone have one of these available?


----------



## Kiwi85

LF: Papi Ft: NMT

My plot is empty


----------



## Ezajium

Looking for Diana! Can have a plot whenever, I don't mind TTing. Offering IGB

Edit: tysm!!!


----------



## Porxelain

LF TIFFANY


----------



## HuggableHusky

Still looking for Sherb, I have an empty plot currently~ ;w;

Can offer tbt bells or in game bells, PM me if you can please <3


----------



## sunnybear526

Looking for Raymond can pay in tbt nmt bells or a mix


----------



## immyshine

Hi I’m looking for Erik , filbert , reneigh and Goldie !


----------



## cherrygirl

Looking for 
- ozzie
- bam
- dotty/bunnie
- pashmina 

I have a plot ready atm and can offer nmt in exchange sadly I don’t have many bells


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for julian and going to move out merengue!


----------



## honeybebop

looking for Roald, i’ll have an empty plot tomorrow! i can offer around 1 mil bells and/or like 25 tickets?
edit: got em!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Looking for Roscoe for a friend!!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Looking for Punchy, Rudy, and/or Marshal...am willing to pay TBT... I can also pay about 10-15 NMT (as I used up quite a bit trying to island hop).


----------



## Spoon-101

Hello I am looking for Kyle or Sprocket, I currently have a free plot and I can offer bells or a few nmts but I don't have many sadly.


----------



## milkyi

lookin 4 daisy


----------



## cheezu

Looking for Mac. Currently have an open plot.


----------



## Hazysummerskies

I'm seeking Pashmina for a Sunday trade. I have TBT to offer. I can also offer NMT if you prefer or bells.


----------



## Nami

I'm still looking for Dom, willing to drop a good amount of tbt on him! Can also offer up to 50 nmt in addition.


----------



## sarcasm101

Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



cherrygirl said:


> Looking for
> - ozzie
> - bam
> - dotty/bunnie
> - pashmina
> 
> I have a plot ready atm and can offer nmt in exchange sadly I don’t have many bells



 I have Ozzie in boxes today


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

LF: Genji (my last dreamy!!!)
FT: Any wish list items I can provide, IGB and NMT 

I haven’t got a plot ready yet so I’d need someone I can coordinate moving one of my villagers out and them moving Genji out for me! DM me if you can help!


----------



## th3n0v1c3

Looking for: Ankha, Apollo, and Fang/Whitney. Check out what I have to offer here. On the same site, you can also check out my catalog and crafting list for a full potential offer. I will need some time to kick villagers out, though.


----------



## conrad

LF Deer villagers!! Specifically Diana, Bruce, Fuchsia, or Bam but open to the others as well (I already have beau and deirdre) I can trade nmt!!


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Dom, Static, Rudy, or Chief. Plot will be open Sunday.


----------



## Porxelain

Looking for Tiffany Please for the love of god


----------



## sunnybear526

Looking for Judy and Raymond


----------



## Darcy94x

Hazysummerskies said:


> I'm seeking Pashmina for a Sunday trade. I have TBT to offer. I can also offer NMT if you prefer or bells.


I have pashminas amiibo.. can move her in and out for some tbt on Sunday if that’s good with you! Just let me know a time and your timezone


----------



## Caitlin00091

.


----------



## MaySea

Hello! I have been looking for both Marshal and Sherb for a while. I had Sherb on my old island and I miss him.
 I don't have many nmts to spend, but I do have 1m in bells at the moment. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## atlantisblue9

Does anyone have Diva, Raddle or Ribbot? I am working towards getting my dream island. I will have an empty plot tomorrow and was hoping someone would have one of them.


----------



## DazedDaisy

Looking for Chief or Vivian.


----------



## Rylyn.b

Hi I’m looking for ribbot! I’ll pay in game bells or up to 15 nmt or both! Let me know!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

atlantisblue9 said:


> Does anyone have Diva, Raddle or Ribbot? I am working towards getting my dream island. I will have an empty plot tomorrow and was hoping someone would have one of them.


I wish this post would have come up like two hours earlier because I was going to grab Ribbot  while island hopping today on my TT account but couldn't find anyone looking for him so I passed him up.


----------



## TheMegaOrange

Looking for Tangy and Judy! Will trade villagers (e.g., Audie), NMT, and/or bells.


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

still looking for Roscoe for a friend!! Also looking for Cube , Aurora and Apollo


----------



## Eureka

Looking for an ungifted Hamphrey, got an open plot for him right now. Can give NMTs or Bells! 

Got him!


----------



## jamaisvu

LF Diana, Judy, Stitches or Marina 
willing trade zucker or fang for one of them !


----------



## Ella.

Desperately seeking Lucy. I will have a plot open on Sunday.


----------



## LUKEtheVILLAGER

Looking for Sprocket IMMEDIATELY, will pay 5,000,000 bells. Need him within the next few hours


----------



## Pikabun

Looking for Rudy the jock cat


----------



## chrome243

Looking for Blanche!! <3 <3 I have an open plot ready and will tt to keep it open bc i rLY RLY want her ;_; <3


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

chrome243 said:


> Looking for Blanche!! <3 <3 I have an open plot ready and will tt to keep it open bc i rLY RLY want her ;_; <3


I'm not sure if tt will keep it open unless you "freeze time" by not playing/only opening the game to the day you are currently on at the exact moment you shut down. I'm pretty sure that tt backward will auto-fill the space.


----------



## Sofias_citrustown

I got Raymond. How many bells can you offer? 
I am broke so....

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

i got him! I want a lot of bells if you got them! 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

I got him! I want loaf of bells if you got them




sunnybear526 said:


> Looking for Judy and Raymond




	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

I got Raymond! I need bells


----------



## supernerd

I'm looking for Chevre if anyone has her moving.
Thanks a bunch. <3


----------



## Sofias_citrustown

Mori134 said:


> Does anybody have Raymond or Bob? I offer 2.000.000 bells


 
I got Raymond!


----------



## CrestFallen

I’m looking for Annabelle, Apollo, and Lolly. Willing to trade 30 NMT for any of them


----------



## paleogamer11

Chops will move out tomorrow (Finally! I wanted him out of my land since he first showed up in my campsite). I’m looking for Agent S, Antonio, Drago, Amelia, Sprocket, Eugene, Hazel, and Judy.


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Still looking for Aurora!! Please hmu if you have her ❤


----------



## sarcasm101

Looking for Puck!


----------



## Zanite101

Heya, I have (Gifted)Vic in boxes today if anybody wants him! Not really looking for anything, just a good home.


----------



## applesauc3

Anybody have Butch or Bones ready today? Willing to pay NMT


----------



## sarosephie

Have Lily for sale: 30 TBTs


----------



## Pikabun

If anyone has Dom or Rudy write me pls


----------



## Bluebellie

Looking for Barold! Let me know if anyone has him 

Edit: got him!


----------



## paleogamer11

Pikabun said:


> If anyone has Dom or Rudy write me pls


I have Dom.


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

Looking for Genji and Kiki - let me know if you have either of them! Can offer IGB, NMT and anything else I can provide


----------



## The Pennifer

Wanting to buy Judy ... can offer tbts, NMT, combos ... have a Sakura collectible to throw in to sweeten the deal
I adopted Judy so closing this thread


----------



## Hedgehugs

Porxelain said:


> Looking for Tiffany Please for the love of god



I used to be you.
Until I actually managed to get Tiffany.
But now I kinda want my all squirrel Island back so I have to unfortunately give her up. And seeing how much you kinda remind me of me a month ago I can give you her if you're still looking? Hate to put a price on her but I'm looking for like 5 villagers atm and need some NMT's/TBT to get them. If interested feel free to DM me.


----------



## June

anyone want felicity? free to a good home. her house exterior in my town is glitched, but iirc it rights itself once she moves into yours  original cause i barely got to interact with her. kicking her out to amiibo someone else in later today. just pm me if you wanna take her!


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Mint or Static


----------



## Duckling

Muffy is free to a good home, will be voided in 10 minutes


----------



## Pikabun

paleogamer11 said:


> I have Dom.



Do you want to sell him?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020

Anyone want tia?


----------



## Juniperr

Looking for Monique, Diva or Chester!


----------



## Jaden

Anyone looking for *Merengue*? She's currently in boxes and I'd like her out. House/clothes not original and catchphrase "cupcake".


----------



## Mercedes

Avery...


----------



## notaroh

currently looking for Dotty! i can pay NMT or in game bells


----------



## paleogamer11

Pikabun said:


> Do you want to sell him?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> Anyone want tia?


Once he leaves, then yes.


----------



## Jenn Chaos

looking for ANY sheep villagers!
except the cutie as my pfp dom hehe


----------



## grah

Anyone looking for Molly?


----------



## conrad

Still looking for deer villagers! Namely Bam, Bruce, and maybe Fuchsia or Fauna. I already have deirdre, beau, and diana


----------



## pizzabutts

looking for snake

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



Bluebellie said:


> Looking for Barold! Let me know if anyone has him


i have him! i can let u know when he’s in boxes if you want?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Updated (again) Dreamies
-Rod
-Ursula
-Freckles
-Marina
-Octavian
-Zucker


----------



## kay_owowens

Anyone looking for Dobie? I have him in boxes right now!


----------



## x_moonkitten

LF: Chevre or Daisy. 

Currently have one plot available. I have a few NMT to spare so please feel free to pm me if you have either!


----------



## CherryBlossom20x

Still looking for *Genji* 

*Willing to trade high amounts of NMT and IGB.* 

Also willing to trade anything else I can provide. I haven’t got a plot ready but I can move someone out, we’d just need to coordinate! Please DM me, I really want him


----------



## Minimasher

Looking for 













From left to right: Murphy, Tybalt, Ruby, Bea, Sylvana, Beau
Thank you!!!


----------



## Caitlin00091

I’m looking for Julian!


----------



## LaurenAnisa

LF tia, freya, skye, Judy, Rosie, Diana, any of these lovely ladies would do, thanks!


----------



## Notgood

LF;

Tia
Ellie 
Dizzy
Lolly
Lucky 

Willing to pay bells/nmt/resources, don't have many DIYs.


----------



## horan

looking for Chow, Ursala, Tipper and Freckles!!

I can't take immediately as I'm trying not to time travel on this island, but I should be able to later this week :3


----------



## Sansy0w0

Looking for:
Judy 
Cookie
Marshal
Tia
Chrissy
Gayle
Diana
*I can pay 12 NMT for one of them, and for the rest I can do a fullbody drawing commision with anything you want, examples of my work are on my ig: fedora_maniac. *Thank you..


----------



## Jessi

Anyone looking for raymond? I have him in boxes and looking to move him out ASAP. I do not trust nookazon with raymond


----------



## Alyx

LF QUEENIE!! Open plot NOW


----------



## mogyay

i'm looking for merry! i have a plot open! willing to pay in tbt/nmt!  ♥ (pls help she's like the last person i need for my town)


----------



## paleogamer11

Still looking for my top eight. Olaf just moved in, but I will keep him until I get one of my eight. I have Dom, Pashmina, Filbert, Audie, Kitt, and Vivian available, though.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for the jock alligator Sly


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Julian ❤
edit: found


----------



## Milady

Does anyone have Rod?


----------



## paleogamer11

Amen said:


> Does anyone have Rod?


Saw him on an island but didn’t take him. You can also get his Amiibo card.


----------



## PoopRuby21

Looking for aurora, I don’t care if she’s gifted or not. I can pay in igb or nmts


----------



## Hamusuta

looking for lazy goat Sherb, will pay in IGB, TBT or NMT. ^_^


----------



## PrestonGarvey

LF: Maple


----------



## Rapture

Looking for Carmen. Will pay in NMT


----------



## PrestonGarvey

I'll pay in IGB/NMT

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



PrestonGarvey said:


> LF: Maple


 Will pay in IGB/NMT


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

I'm still in search of Aurora. Please hmu!! Thank you


----------



## pizzabutts

anyone looking for barold? he’s ungifted and free

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



Bluebellie said:


> Looking for Barold! Let me know if anyone has him


i have barold in boxes for free


----------



## Bluebellie

pizzabutts said:


> anyone looking for barold? he’s ungifted and free
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020
> 
> 
> i have barold in boxes for free


Ahh sorry forgot to edit the post, I got him 
Thank you!


----------



## ZackFair77

I have Poppy in boxes if anyone is interested.
Need her gone ASAP.


----------



## PrestonGarvey

LF Maple will trade for IGB/NMT


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

Desperately looking for Henry and Biskit!


----------



## princessmelia

Plot opening soon, looking for Ketchup!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

princessmelia said:


> Plot opening soon, looking for Ketchup!


How long until you open your plot? I could TT to try to kick out Ketchup. Unfortunately she's unoriginal, has a plain cap, some pink heart shaped sunglasses, hot dog outfit, simple green dress with polka dots, fancy long dress with pearls, a beach ball and towel she begged me to sell her if that's OK with you. I can try to force her out but can't guarantee it! I can also complain to get her catchphrase changed


----------



## princessmelia

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> How long until you open your plot? I could TT to try to kick out Ketchup. Unfortunately she's unoriginal, has a plain cap, some pink heart shaped sunglasses, hot dog outfit, simple green dress with polka dots, fancy long dress with pearls, a beach ball and towel she begged me to sell her if that's OK with you. I can try to force her out but can't guarantee it! I can also complain to get her catchphrase changed



Tammi is leaving tomorrow I think, so I have a little time. Is her catchphrase still biddy? I love that! You can try and move her out, but don't stress if you can't!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

princessmelia said:


> Tammi is leaving tomorrow I think, so I have a little time. Is her catchphrase still biddy? I love that! You can try and move her out, but don't stress if you can't!


I'll try tomorrow morning. Her catchphrase is unoriginal but I can complain to Isabelle to get it changed back to bitty


----------



## SRS

I've tried this in the Nook's Cranny forum without success so trying it here:

I'm looking for Merengue's poster. I used to have her on my island and let her move out without getting her poster and she is sorely missing from my wall of "villagers I have known." So if anyone has her currently or got her poster in their catalogue, I'm willing to pay NMTs or bells or items/DIYs for the poster.

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## owen923

looking for audie, Julia, filbert, or whitney!!


----------



## Nosfurratu

~Looking for Ankha Merry or Punchy~


----------



## Jexsh

I’m looking for,
Raymond
Biskit
lobo
Tangy,
Bob,
Fang,
If anyone has them can they pls let me know For reasonable offers aswell pls!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

Looking for ankha aswell if anyone has her!


----------



## Zazagirl12

bubblebabies said:


> Still looking for Fang, dm me (can offer nmt or tbt, or a mix)


I have him if you still want him!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Anyone looking for Merengue, I have her in boxes now?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for julian


----------



## funkytown

Faredell said:


> Looking for the new villagers  Already have Raymond.


Bunnie?


----------



## pizzabutts

still looking for aurora for my sister


----------



## oceanchild8

Looking for:

Judy
Raymond
Sprinkle
Stitches


----------



## Floof

Looking for Kid Cat <3 Will trade Apple or Octavian!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Looking for Tammy the uchi/sisterly cub!


----------



## Straitnine19

Diva is in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## Grace Amelia

looking for coco, ketchup, molly, marshal, sherb, or cherry!! 

i can pay in IGB


----------



## pizzabutts

anyone looking for amelia?


----------



## boycottjulia

looking for julia!! need her today, ideally free but i can offer up to 225k


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

princessmelia said:


> Tammi is leaving tomorrow I think, so I have a little time. Is her catchphrase still biddy? I love that! You can try and move her out, but don't stress if you can't!


Unfortunately I was unable to kick out Ketchup. So sorry, hopefully you can find her in the future!


----------



## LouLou422

Looking for Audie, I have NMTs and Bells that I can offer


----------



## melco

Saltyy said:


> Looking for Tammy the uchi/sisterly cub!


I've got Tammy moving out tomorrow if you want her!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

melco said:


> I've got Tammy moving out tomorrow if you want her!


Tomorrow? Do you time travel by any chance? I might be able to tomorrow but just asking


----------



## Mayor Alastair

Daisy is leaving! Looking to trade for Zucker or Roscoe, but if you don’t have ether I’d take bells or NMT not picky on the amount. Only keeping her for a short time so pl me ASAP


----------



## PrestonGarvey

LF: KiKi 
Will pay in IGB and/or NMT


----------



## melco

Saltyy said:


> Tomorrow? Do you time travel by any chance? I might be able to tomorrow but just asking


I don't TT unfortunately.. I have a pretty flexible schedule though, so I can probably be free any time tomorrow (i'm in CT zone)


----------



## PrestonGarvey

PrestonGarvey said:


> LF: KiKi
> Will pay in IGB and/or NMT


Still LF Maple too


----------



## Straitnine19

Diva is still open if anyone wants her


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Found Zucker! Still LF Rod, Ursala, Marina and Octavian!


----------



## happyabg

LF: Rodeo

.... Found


----------



## Ananas Dragon

melco said:


> I don't TT unfortunately.. I have a pretty flexible schedule though, so I can probably be free any time tomorrow (i'm in CT zone)


Oh okay, see you tomorrow then


----------



## Wawas

I am looking for Bluebear. I will pay Nook Miles Tickets.


----------



## Nosfurratu

~~~Looking for Ankha~~~


----------



## Jexsh

Looking for kabuki, bob, raymond or ankha 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020


----------



## Quinni

Hello! One of my villagers moved out and now I have an empty plot. I didn't have any luck with island hopping so now I just have a plot waiting to be filled. I was looking for Butch, Dom, Raymond, or Marshal. If you have any of these please lmk! I'm offering all of my 100+ TBT. Thank you!


----------



## Yay Sweets

Nosfurratu said:


> ~~~Looking for Ankha~~~


Ankha is in boxes in my town if you want her!! Should let you know she's not in her original outfit :0

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Yay Sweets said:


> Ankha is in boxes in my town if you want her!! Should let you know she's not in her original outfit :0


@Jexsh if you want ankha i can give you her ! the day is almost over and i only time traveled for extra time at the moment asdjshfdk


----------



## maiyuh

Looking for Sherb !! I had him on my other island but I just restarted and would love to get him back  Please let me know if you are willing to trade him. I can offer IGBs and NMTs ! Thanks


----------



## Jexsh

Yay Sweets said:


> Ankha is in boxes in my town if you want her!! Should let you know she's not in her original outfit :0
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020
> 
> 
> @Jexsh if you want ankha i can give you her ! the day is almost over and i only time traveled for extra time at the moment asdjshfdk


Is the day over yet?


----------



## Yay Sweets

Jexsh said:


> Is the day over yet?


yeah sorry, someone got her as i was running out of time so i made another post ;_;


----------



## Jexsh

Yay Sweets said:


> yeah sorry, someone got her as i was running out of time so i made another post ;_;


Bahaha no worries!


----------



## Xeraphe

Hello! I am looking for Anchovy, Poncho, Cyrano, Stinky, Curlos, and/or Rod! I can pay IGB (100-200K is all I have TwT)


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for julian


----------



## Jarchi

cherrygirl said:


> Looking for completely original (ungifted) chief, Lolly, Purrl and Lopez. I have nmt to trade in exchange. Sadly I don’t have many bells to offer


If you're available I've been looking for a home for Lopez all day.


----------



## cherrygirl

Jarchi said:


> If you're available I've been looking for a home for Lopez all day.


Sorry I’ve already got Lopez.


----------



## wanderlust//

Hi!! I’m looking for Pietro, Tangy, Raymond, or Dobie!! Can pay in NMT or IGB (preferably the former). I suppose I could also pay in TBT, but I’m going to be super picky about it because I’m trying to save up for something. I’m available tomorrow in the morning PST, so please DM me if you have any of these guys! Thank you!


----------



## Yay Sweets

Looking for Tiffany!! Willing to pay up to 300k or 100 TBT if needed!


----------



## animalcrossingbeth

Spongebob said:


> LF: Benjamin, Spike and/or Buzz!
> 
> Can pay in igb or nmt!


hey! i have spike that i will be looking to get rid of in the future!


----------



## Mayor Alastair

Looking for Roscoe, Flora, or Zucker!


----------



## animalcrossingbeth

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> *LF: Chief, Wolfgang, Vivian, Whitney and Kyle. I want to make a wolf island so any wolf (apart from Freya) will be fine too.*


hey! i have wolfgand in boxes rn!


----------



## -Zora-

LeoDaStar said:


> Found Zucker! Still LF Rod, Ursala, Marina and Octavian!


I have marina moving out shortly if you're interested. I believe her house is original as she was one of my first villagers and when they move out, their house gets changed back to the original. An animal did give her a shirt tho its the red cropped shirt with the lei and it actually looks pretty good imo. Just letting you know in case you were looking for an original!


----------



## Toska

conrad said:


> Still looking for deer villagers! Namely Bam, Bruce, and maybe Fuchsia or Fauna. I already have deirdre,



Hello! I have Bruce in boxes tomorrow, are you still looking for him?


----------



## paleogamer11

animalcrossingbeth said:


> hey! i have wolfgand in boxes rn!


I have Vivian only my island.


----------



## m i d o r i

I'm looking for an original Blaire (1), Vivian (2) or Purrl (3) in order of preference. I would be able to have an avaliable plot today or tomorrow morning. Thanks


----------



## Lynnatchii

Anyone looking for Merengue? She's in boxes right now


----------



## paleogamer11

m i d o r i said:


> I'm looking for an original Blaire (1), Vivian (2) or Purrl (3) in order of preference. I would be able to have an avaliable plot today or tomorrow morning. Thanks


I have Vivian.


----------



## m i d o r i

paleogamer11 said:


> I have Vivian.


Oh thanks ! If it's okay with you I would like to wait a little to see if anyone has Blaire c: If not, I'll take your offer !


----------



## paleogamer11

m i d o r i said:


> Oh thanks ! If it's okay with you I would like to wait a little to see if anyone has Blaire c: If not, I'll take your offer !


That’s okay with me too. I will keep that wolf until it’s time fore her to leave.


----------



## Tarbis03

Anyone looking for Norma? She’s ready to move out.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-Zora- said:


> I have marina moving out shortly if you're interested. I believe her house is original as she was one of my first villagers and when they move out, their house gets changed back to the original. An animal did give her a shirt tho its the red cropped shirt with the lei and it actually looks pretty good imo. Just letting you know in case you were looking for an original!


Yes I am interested! If she is pretty much the same then that's great


----------



## Eeis

Looking for Judy I can offer Marshal or Stitches


----------



## -Zora-

LeoDaStar said:


> Yes I am interested! If she is pretty much the same then that's great


Alright! Shes in boxes today because I had to move her out and I'll be available a little later so let me know when a good time for you to get her is


----------



## Wawas

Looking for Audie. She was the first person to move to my island so I had her in one of the default houses.


----------



## paleogamer11

Wawas said:


> Looking for Audie. She was the first person to move to my island so I had her in one of the default houses.


I have her.


----------



## Wawas

paleogamer11 said:


> I have her.


big fan


----------



## Toska

Chloe-Auroura said:


> Hello! I have Bruce in boxes tomorrow, are you still looking for him?



Sorry, hes been given to!


----------



## HeroicEpona

I'll have Buck in boxes tomorrow (07/16) if anyone would like him!
I'm looking for Reneigh the horse to take his place


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-Zora- said:


> Alright! Shes in boxes today because I had to move her out and I'll be available a little later so let me know when a good time for you to get her is


i'm ready to pick her up now if it's ok!


----------



## -Zora-

LeoDaStar said:


> i'm ready to pick her up now if it's ok!


I have to prepare dinner right now so I'll probably be ready in maybe an hour or so


----------



## melco

Saltyy said:


> Oh okay, see you tomorrow then


If you're still interested please do let me know what time works !


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

-Zora- said:


> I have to prepare dinner right now so I'll probably be ready in maybe an hour or so


That's ok! My switch has to charge anyways


----------



## Tarbis03

Norma is in boxes rn if anyone is looking for her


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Got all three octopi!
Just need Ursala, Freckles and Rod now


----------



## xkittyy

does anyone want Chrissy or Gonzo


----------



## Ananas Dragon

melco said:


> If you're still interested please do let me know what time works !


Oh sorry! Is she in boxes right now? I can work on getting an open plot


----------



## melco

Saltyy said:


> Oh sorry! Is she in boxes right now? I can work on getting an open plot


Yes! I'll be on for the next 8 hrs or so, I'm assuming they stay in boxes until they'd normally go to sleep?


----------



## Tropisla2020

Pecan is leaving my island tonight. Free to a good home lol. She is a cute little squirrel that can be a little passive aggressive at times and the only reason I am losing her is because Marshal is moving in and I don't keep two of the same animal on my island. I am genuinely sad to lose her but I know she will bring someones island alot of joy and happiness. First come first serve.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

melco said:


> Yes! I'll be on for the next 8 hrs or so, I'm assuming they stay in boxes until they'd normally go to sleep?


I'll work on getting an open plot! Send me a pm for when I have an open plot?


----------



## lolli8223

I’m looking for Reneigh please! I’m not picky on gifted or ungifted as long as the gift wasn’t something nuts like a poop hat.

Will have an open plot tomorrow but I will TT to then if need be.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for julian and ankha thank you!


----------



## sunnybear526

Looking for Raymond


----------



## Mr.Fox

Looking for Megan, and as I don't time travel I assume I'll only have a few days before a random moves in. I'll be island hopping in the meantime, but please if you have her available let me know.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Merry will be in boxes tomorrow for anyone interested! Check out my post here:
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/unoriginal-merry.562005/#post-9355587


----------



## Maze

Looking for  Chrissy


----------



## AtomicNyx

Looking for an *ungifted/original* Leonardo. I have NMT and/or TBT to offer!! ♡ I also have a plot open and can TT to keep it open if needed :3


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anybody have Mint in boxes by any chance? Only going to be up for another hour though...


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for ankha


----------



## Shannon1

Looking for dobbie I have an open plot rn


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Merry is still available and will be this entire day!


----------



## hellish_socks

Looking for *Tiffany *


----------



## -Zora-

LeoDaStar said:


> Got all three octopi!
> Just need Ursala, Freckles and Rod now







__





						Giveaway - Ursala
					

she's just asked to move so I can have her in boxes whenever! free to whoever wants her - she's mostly original but has been gifted a few clothing items



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



This person is giving away Ursula


----------



## pizzabutts

looking for aurora, the penguin!


----------



## Salomebibouland

Edit: no longer looking for


----------



## Bluebellie

Looking for Raymond.
I can offer Marshall or Merengue. They aren’t at my town but I  can easily move them in and out with the amiibos and TT.


----------



## HeroicEpona

Buck is in boxes today if anyone would like him!

And I'm looking for Reneigh the horse to fill the empty plot tomorrow 7/17. Please message me directly if you're interested


----------



## salwasaur

Edit: Found Marshal.


----------



## Tarbis03

I have Judy in boxes. Looking for bells. Direct message me if interested.


----------



## maiyuh

Does anyone have Chief or Sherb in boxes ??  I can offer NMTs or IGBs


----------



## Wawas

Looking for Kiki.

Will pay in cold hard NMT.


----------



## Shaytana

I have ungifted Baabara in boxes if anyone wants her. Free to good home


----------



## Tarbis03

Selling Judy for 5mil bells she is on boxes rn. Anyone interested?


----------



## ZoeApril

I would really love Savannah!


----------



## Windragon_Shiron

LF Drago!


----------



## jleej3rkgirl

Looking for an Ungifted Julia


----------



## Windragon_Shiron

atlantisblue9 said:


> Looking for Raddle, Diva, Ribbot, and Tad. I will have an open spot tomorrow and I was just curious if anyone has any of these up for grabs.


I had Raddle, but he moved out already.


----------



## pizzabutts

looking for raymond, i don’t have much  i can pay 100 nmts and 60 pearls, along with some bells. i don’t know how much i will have yet..


----------



## Windragon_Shiron

AtomicNyx said:


> Looking for an *ungifted/original* Leonardo. I have NMT and/or TBT to offer!! ♡ I also have a plot open and can TT to keep it open if needed :3


I have Leonardo's amiibo card, if that's what you want.


----------



## Lady Black

Lf Kabuki or Genji

I have Zucker for trade , or can pay in NMT / IGB


----------



## Windragon_Shiron

Lady Black said:


> Lf Kabuki or Genji
> 
> I have Zucker for trade , or can pay in NMT / IGB


I have Kabuki's amiibo card, if you want me to use that.


----------



## TheKingTortoise

lolli8223 said:


> I’m looking for Reneigh please! I’m not picky on gifted or ungifted as long as the gift wasn’t something nuts like a poop hat.
> 
> Will have an open plot tomorrow but I will TT to then if need be.



Hey you might need to time travel but I just saw this post on reddit giving away a Reneigh


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ACVillagerExchange/comments/hslz79


----------



## HeroicEpona

TheKingTortoise said:


> Hey you might need to time travel but I just saw this post on reddit giving away a Reneigh
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ACVillagerExchange/comments/hslz79


EDIT
Got her!


----------



## despawseatoe

Do you still have Judy? I’m looking to buy for 6,000,000 bells 


nerfeddude said:


> Heya, are you still looking for Judy? I'm planning to move her out at some point. She's not original tho, I gifted her some some clothing


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Bluebear?


----------



## Zazagirl12

Maze said:


> Looking for  Chrissy


I can get an Ungifted one for you https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...cky-more-dreamie-service.561561/#post-9358946

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020



ZoeApril said:


> I would really love Savannah!


I could get her for you https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...cky-more-dreamie-service.561561/#post-9358946


----------



## Jenn Chaos

Shaytana said:


> I have ungifted Baabara in boxes if anyone wants her. Free to good home



ahh i wish you would have posted this is a forum cause i’m looking for sheep villagers :/


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I have an empty plot at the moment. If anyone here has Judy, please message me.


----------



## nerfeddude

despawseatoe said:


> Do you still have Judy? I’m looking to buy for 6,000,000 bells


I sold Judy a month ago, so unfortunately no, I don't have her.


----------



## Fraggle

Looking for an Ungifted Molly if anybody has her for sale. Can do bells or nmt. Thanks!


----------



## Shaytana

Jenn Chaos said:


> ahh i wish you would have posted this is a forum cause i’m looking for sheep villagers :/


I still have her if you want her


----------



## Rabirin

Currently have Audie in boxes in anyone's interested, looking for a mix of bells and NMT for her.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Hi friends, I am selling my extra villagers on my island and my southern hemisphere island! *They are Chester, Dizzy, Pietro, Bud, Gonzo, Muffy, Diana, Alfonzo, Hazel and Octavian.* Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## Xeraphe

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Hi friends, I am selling my extra villagers on my island and my southern hemisphere island! *They are Chester, Dizzy, Pietro, Bud, Gonzo, Muffy, Diana, Alfonzo, and Octavian.* Let me know if anyone is interested!


Hello! I'm interested in Pietro! Unfortunately, I only have 100k in IGB and 5NMT.  I would be happy to give all of that for him, though. :-D


----------



## insomniak

Looking to buy an ungifted Raymond, offering bells, NMT, or items. DM me if you have one.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia

Xeraphe said:


> Hello! I'm interested in Pietro! Unfortunately, I only have 100k in IGB and 5NMT.  I would be happy to give all of that for him, though. :-D


if you're okay with waiting I am done with animal crossing for the day, but I can save Pietro for you, when you get a little more NMT, TBT, or Bells ^-^


----------



## Xeraphe

Courtney.lamelia said:


> if you're okay with waiting I am done with animal crossing for the day, but I can save Pietro for you, when you get a little more NMT, TBT, or Bells ^-^


It's alright :3 No worries hehe, I'd rather you give him away while you can and not save him for me lol, I probably won't build up NMT or IGB anytime soon anyways


----------



## Hils

Looking to find Judy! Message me if you have her  moving and please include your price!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

I have an unoriginal Flurry in boxes rn if anyone wants her


----------



## horan

LF: Chow, Curt, Grizzly, Groucho, or Ike!


----------



## Kiery512

Looking for Octavian please! I can pay in Bells or NMT!


----------



## Adalene

Looking for Judy! Can offer bells or nmts.


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Dom! offering 50NMT for him!!


----------



## Jexsh

Looking for, bob, ankha, Wolfgang, biskit, tangy, bones, zell, Hugh, jeremiah, kabuki, kyle, marcel. 
If anyone has any of these villagers about to be in boxes or in boxes pls let me know! And if you don’t want to much for them


----------



## Miss_March

Looking for any wolf really besides Audie and Kyle. I really would love to have Chief or Vivian. I have a spot available and would really like to get someone moved in today. Let me know your price!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Looking for Rosie and Tangy


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Sly and Poppy


----------



## Xeraphe

Hello everyone! If you have:
Chief
Stinky
Jay
Poncho
Piper
Avery
Prince
Puurl
And you are willing to sell them to me, please lmk! I only have 100k IGB, 6NMT, and 12ish TBT


----------



## hunterlocked

Hello! I am looking for Dom! I am willing to offer:
1.4 million bells
50 small star fragments
10 large star fragments
8 Aries star fragments
250 TBT
EDIT: Found him!


----------



## IslaYuka

Would anyone be interested in 100% original Rosie? Can get her in boxes today maybe.


----------



## HikkiFan7

Got her.


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Tia for free please


----------



## pizzabutts

looking to buy raymond for 4mil igb, 60 pearls, and 100 nmts


----------



## mackback319

Looking for Moose! He's probably my only dreamie-- I have 1M bells and 6 NMT on hand


----------



## mayorsam17

Looking for genji, papi, or sherb (rather desperately haha I don’t want Tom nook filling my plot) >_<
Can pay in IGB, NMT, TBT or wishlist items


----------



## courtky

Still looking for an ungifted Daisy


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Mint in boxes? Offering gold, bells, nmt.. name it


----------



## dino

recently restarted my town and am now looking for my dreamies again! i can pay in IGB, NMT, TBT, rare materials like cherry blossoms or rusted parts and more! 

looking for original:

admiral, the cranky bird
sylvana, the normal squirrel
zell, the smug deer
thanks so much


----------



## IslaYuka

I have Rosie in boxes and she will be voided in less than 2 hours!


----------



## pizzabutts

i got all my dreamies! thank you bell tree


----------



## ZackFair77

Planning to get Sylvana in boxes, she's gifted.


----------



## Megannn_

Looking for
*Bree*,
*Marshal*,
*Ketchup*,
or* Francine* !
Let me know !<3


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed

Looking for: Jambette and Fuchsia!


----------



## porkpie28

I am looking for ketchup

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

I am looking for Frita last one I need for my food town

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

I am looking for Frita last one I need for my food town


----------



## Kilo

Looking for: felicity, klaus, fang, Diana, flurry, lily, or maybe gala I have no money. I have no nmts (my luck has been **** and people are expensive) but I do have star frags! Dm me if interested


----------



## Kattea

Will have an empty plot on Tuesday Jul 21. Offering IGB for Fang or Lolly, NMT for Diana. Ungifted, please!

Found, thank you.


----------



## brimill

looking for apollo! willing to pay 2M bells!


----------



## Foresta

Looking for Lucky  edit:found him!!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for ankha please thank you!

I have artwork and gullivar items I can trade


----------



## Jhine7

I'm not a TT, so this request is 2 weeks out. But looking to get a deal now: Looking for someone with Julian as an Amiibo, please PM me if you do and are active enough to be available in 2 weeks or so


----------



## horan

LF: Camofrog


----------



## Jessi

I have original poppy in boxes if anyone is looking for her
LF: nmt


----------



## BalloonFight

If anyone is interested in an ungifted Marshal, I have him in boxes today. I'd mostly be looking for a bit of TBT for him. 

Edit: Marshal is sold!


----------



## Xeraphe

-


----------



## Candy83

I am looking for the eight new “New Horizons” islanders:

• Cranky elephant *Cyd*
• Snooty bear cub *Judy*
• Lazy goat *Sherb*
• Normal bear *Megan*
• Jock sheep *Dom *_(Acquired 07.19.2020)_
• Peppy werewolf *Audie*
• Smug cat *Raymond*
• Uchi horse *Reneigh*


----------



## AC.Newbie

Candy83 said:


> I am looking for the eight new “New Horizons” islanders:
> 
> • Cranky elephant *Cyd*
> • Snooty bear cub *Judy*
> • Lazy goat *Sherb*
> • Normal bear *Megan*
> • Jock sheep *Dom*
> • Peppy werewolf *Audie*
> • Smug cat *Raymond*
> • Uchi horse *Reneigh*


I have Dom. Looking for nmt


----------



## Candy83

AC.Newbie said:


> I have Dom. Looking for nmt



Thank you, AC.Newbie!

I responded on your related topic’s thread.


----------



## MrPicard

I’m looking for Apollo! Can pay in NMTs or star fragments! DM me if you have him in boxes!


----------



## Jhine7

Daily LF Julian via Amiibo post!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Anhka please!!!


----------



## Pintuition

Looking for Dom, will have plot open on 7/21! I have a lot of NMT for anyone who can help me out! Or IGB, or even some TBT if you prefer!


----------



## Kirboose

Looking for: Ungifted Lucky, Ankha, CoCo or Whitney.


----------



## daffodilcrossing

I have Lyman available! For free to whoever wants him!


----------



## paleogamer11

Pintuition said:


> Looking for Dom, will have plot open on 7/21! I have a lot of NMT for anyone who can help me out! Or IGB, or even some TBT if you prefer!


I have him.


----------



## Pintuition

paleogamer11 said:


> I have him.


Oooh awesome! Will he be available tomorrow?


----------



## paleogamer11

Pintuition said:


> Oooh awesome! Will he be available tomorrow?


Whenever he leaves. I don’t know when, but I hope it sooner than later.


----------



## IslaYuka

I have Zucker in boxes tomorrow. I’m looking for someone that really wants him and will give him a forever home. Please don’t take him if you’re planning to sell him.

He is not original.


----------



## jazzygoat

Xeraphe said:


> Hello everyone! If you have:
> Chief
> Stinky
> Jay
> Poncho
> Piper
> Avery
> Prince
> Puurl
> And you are willing to sell them to me, please lmk! I only have 100k IGB, 6NMT, and 12ish TBT



Are you still looking for Piper? She's in boxes right now but she's unoriginal.


----------



## Oldtimer

nvm


----------



## Late Night Thoughts

NVM ;-;


----------



## Ninepastnoon

classically.trained said:


> Looking for Frita!


Still looking?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020



porkpie28 said:


> I am looking for ketchup
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020
> 
> I am looking for Frita last one I need for my food town
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020
> 
> I am looking for Frita last one I need for my food town


I have frita shes in boxes today


----------



## dino

dino said:


> i can pay in IGB, NMT, TBT, rare materials like cherry blossoms or rusted parts and more!
> 
> looking for original:
> 
> admiral, the cranky bird
> sylvana, the normal squirrel
> zell, the smug deer



still looking !


----------



## Sibero78

Hi everyone! I’m looking for Cleo. Let me know if you can help me out


----------



## jemarsi

Hi everyone! I will have an open plot starting tomorrow, and I'm looking for any of the following:


Reneigh
Tom
Marshal
Leonardo / Tybalt
Tia / Ellie
For the higher demand villagers obviously I can make you an offer if you can have them ready tomorrow.


----------



## LunaLili

Looking for Pekoe! Can paid up to 10 NMTs or items for cataloging if that's what you prefer ^_^


----------



## Megannn_

Looking for,
Marshal and Ketchup <3


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Candy83 said:


> I am looking for the eight new “New Horizons” islanders:
> 
> • Cranky elephant *Cyd*
> • Snooty bear cub *Judy*
> • Lazy goat *Sherb*
> • Normal bear *Megan*
> • Jock sheep *Dom *_(Acquired 07.19.2020)_
> • Peppy werewolf *Audie*
> • Smug cat *Raymond*
> • Uchi horse *Reneigh*


I’m going to be letting Megan go soon if you’re still looking for her! Unfortunately, she isn’t original, but I don’t know if fish/bugs go with villagers who were in starter homes.


----------



## pizzabutts

looking for ungifted aurora! open plot now, i can pay 20 nmt and 1mil igb


----------



## Articus

Looking to give Raymond a good home, figured someone would definitely want him. No gifts given to him and I can box him up tomorrow.


----------



## musubi

Looking for Eloise or Ketchup
<3


----------



## Adalene

looking for Judy. Can offer bells and/or nmts


----------



## IslaYuka

I have Zucker in boxes!


----------



## maiyuh

Looking for Sherb or Dom!!  I am so desperate lol! I can offer NMTs or IGBs ! I also have a ton of zodiac star fragments and stacks of pearls if you're interested in that as well.


----------



## kacchan

XXGhostXx said:


> I'm still serching for Whitney but i'm also now looking for Fauna aswell, either one is great!
> 
> I still have the 30 NMT's to trade with but I can get more if needed.


do u still need whitney?


----------



## Pintuition

Looking for Dom! Plot open today! Can give 100+ NMT and 3mill+ IGB. Please, please message me or respond to this if you have him in boxes. I'll pay any amount for him!!!


----------



## Candy83

ForeverSoaring said:


> I’m going to be letting Megan go soon if you’re still looking for her! Unfortunately, she isn’t original, but I don’t know if fish/bugs go with villagers who were in starter homes.



Thank you, *ForeverSoaring*!

Unfortunately, I don’t have any open plots.

So, I will pass.


----------



## cherbear

Looking for Nan or Cheri! please help


----------



## kasane

lf raymond, can offer nmt or in game bells. please dm me


----------



## jemarsi

jemarsi said:


> Hi everyone! I will have an open plot starting tomorrow, and I'm looking for any of the following:
> 
> 
> Reneigh
> Tom
> Marshal
> Leonardo / Tybalt
> Tia / Ellie
> For the higher demand villagers obviously I can make you an offer if you can have them ready tomorrow.


 
Still looking for these guys today!


----------



## Jenn Chaos

i have an empty plot and am looking for any of these beauties!


----------



## pizzabutts

vesta is the cutest one


----------



## Quackattack

Looking for Punchy or Biskit! I currently have an open plot. Gifted or not doesn't matter to me!


----------



## MayorChloe

No clue how to class this, but I’m looking for dreamies!...
Lucky
Rosie
Daisy 
Flurry
Muffy
I don’t mind prices  please name them and I’ll try to work with it


----------



## Wrathie83

Looking for Goose please and ty


----------



## Xeraphe

jazzygoat said:


> Are you still looking for Piper? She's in boxes right now but she's unoriginal.


Sorry that I didn't get to you before! I restarted my island, so I don't have the IGB or NMT to take her. And assuming by the timestamp she is gone anyways, right?


----------



## _Rainy_

never mind


----------



## Megannn_

Still looking for Marshal or Ketchup. :3

Edit: Found them both <3 !


----------



## Kladz

I have Marina in boxes now if anyone is interested!


----------



## _Rainy_

Megannn_ said:


> Still looking for Marshal or Ketchup. :3


I have both of their amiibos if you’re interested


----------



## vicutie

Hi everyone! I am back again and this time I am looking for ungifted/original Coco!

I have the following amiibos that I can scan:
• Ankha
• Marshal
• Merengue
• Sprinkle
• Stitches
• Ruby
• Francine
• Rosie
• Roald
• Marina
• Diana
• Phoebe

Can also pay in NMTs or IGB.


----------



## NyattaSama

I‘m gonna lurk around this thread until I find Dom


----------



## jazzygoat

Xeraphe said:


> Sorry that I didn't get to you before! I restarted my island, so I don't have the IGB or NMT to take her. And assuming by the timestamp she is gone anyways, right?


Yeah she got voided, no worries!


----------



## shoegal

Pintuition said:


> Looking for Dom! Plot open today! Can give 100+ NMT and 3mill+ IGB. Please, please message me or respond to this if you have him in boxes. I'll pay any amount for him!!!



I have ungifted Dom in boxes!


----------



## Silkystuff14

I really need Rosie because I used to have her in city folk and it really hard to look for her I will pay bells and nmt


----------



## Silkystuff14

I used to have her in city folk I will pay everything


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Good luck! You know, if no one offers, just buy her Amiibo from the Amiibo post office forum. Or just get an NFC Point card from eBay
(Don't worry, those kinds of amiibos are legal)


----------



## NomadicColossus

Looking for Coco, please pm me and Ill give you an offer in bells


----------



## Hapomy9

I have judy in boxes give me offer


----------



## IslaYuka

If anyone happens to have Paolo in boxes? I have a free plot!


----------



## Hapomy9

ForeverSoaring said:


> I’m going to be letting Megan go soon if you’re still looking for her! Unfortunately, she isn’t original, but I don’t know if fish/bugs go with villagers who were in starter homes.


I’ve got judy in boxes respond tonight

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



AC.Newbie said:


> I have Dom. Looking for nmt


I’ve got judy

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



Megannn_ said:


> Looking for
> *Bree*,
> *Marshal*,
> *Ketchup*,
> or* Francine* !
> Let me know !<3


Would you like judy she’s in boxes

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



Hils said:


> Looking to find Judy! Message me if you have her  moving and please include your price!


I’ve got her in boxes 2,000,000

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020



Hils said:


> Looking to find Judy! Message me if you have her  moving and please include your price!


 if you want judy right now she’s in boxes on my island


----------



## shoegal

NyattaSama said:


> I‘m gonna lurk around this thread until I find Dom



I have Dom in boxes!


----------



## Jessi

I have ankha in boxes if anyone is looking for her


----------



## musubi

Hi! Looking for Eloise or Dom <3


----------



## Coco63

Jenn Chaos said:


> i have an empty plot and am looking for any of these beauties!
> View attachment 289814


I wish I had found this forum sooner. I had both Eunice and Frita but already let them both go  They were cute, just not my dreamies


----------



## Jenn Chaos

Coco63 said:


> I wish I had found this forum sooner. I had both Eunice and Frita but already let them both go  They were cute, just not my dreamies


ahhhh it’s okay :/ eunice is for sure one of the sheep that i want! all sheep but out of the 13, she’s a for sure


----------



## groovydolly

Looking for marshal please x 

I can give bells or some nmt


----------



## Yunezen

Looking for my lovely Wolfgang! I can offer NMT


----------



## Viridia

LF any cows! plus my dreamies as below (especially, Tipper and Ellie). TY!!! <3


----------



## Balverine

LF Julia the snooty ostrich/peacock!! I will have a free plot tomorrow (will TT if you have her ready today), and I am willing to pay NMT or bells!
please let me know <3


----------



## dino

still looking for original:

admiral, the cranky bird
sylvana, the normal squirrel
i can pay in IGB, NMT, TBT, rare materials like cherry blossoms or rusted parts and more!  thanks a bunch


----------



## lana.

Looking for Dom! He's my last dreamie, and I can offer in IGB, TBT, or something from the shops in my signature!


----------



## peppy villager

*Looking for:* Fang, Dom, or Rudy (no major preference towards any one of them, just whoever you have)
*Offering:* NMT's, IGB, or TBT

I have a spot open and ready to go for them right now so please message me ASAP if you have one of them!!
Edit: It also doesn't really matter to me if they're ungifted or not.


----------



## Sidney

looking for francine  ❤


----------



## AC.Newbie

Don't suppose anyone has my boy Bones in boxes?


----------



## Ferne

Hi! I am a new player, I dont really have much to give other than a couple of nmts but I thought I'd try this out anyway 

Looking for any of these!
Maple
Cookie
Meringue
Annalisa 
Beau
Cherri 
Diana
Fauna
Flora
Freya
Gala
Gayle
Lily
Judy
Lolly
Marshall
Poppy
Rhonda
Sprinkle


----------



## Jenn Chaos

update:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Rosie! Tangy and Julian :33


----------



## NyattaSama

shoegal said:


> I have Dom in boxes!


Sorry I didn't have a plot open at the moment


----------



## LilBabyDelirium

shoegal said:


> I have Dom in boxes!


@fennekins

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020

I have a plot open right now and I am looking for any of these ladies:

-Cherry
-Chevre
-Gladys
-Merengue
-Portia


----------



## Megannn_

Looking for Francine 
<3


----------



## chainosaur

I have a plot open and would love Punchy the most. He's my favorite lazy and my baby boy back in New Leaf and I miss him, hahah.


----------



## kendallw03

nvm


----------



## Salomebibouland

Edit: wrong post


----------



## Foresta

Looking for Dom  I can offer many bells, many items (send me your wishlist), many star fragments and many TBT. I only have a few NMTs though


----------



## Ozzie

Looking for:
Ozzie
Wade
Erik
Julia
Del
Tasha

Got an open spot today and 38k points to turn into NMTs. Also have bells if needed or some star fragments.

Edit: just got Del!


----------



## Mercedes

Looking for Avery the eagle plot available now


----------



## lana.

fennekins said:


> Looking for Dom! He's my last dreamie, and I can offer in IGB, TBT, or something from the shops in my signature!


still looking for this cutie! let me know if you’re willing to sell him to me : )

edit: i got him!


----------



## Foresta

Foresta said:


> Looking for Dom  I can offer many bells, many items (send me your wishlist), many star fragments and many TBT. I only have a few NMTs though


Also still looking for Dom 
Edit: found my baby


----------



## Knopekin

would love to give Soleil a good home if anyone's getting rid of her!  can offer bells, tbt or nmts!


----------



## Hobowire

Deers except fuschia, zell, and deirdre


----------



## jacoby14

Looking for Lucky if possible!  He's a dreamie of mine and I just want to give him a good home.  Let me know if this is possible! <3


----------



## Megannn_

Still looking for Francine!

Someone help me get this cute bunny, her sister needs her!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Still want that unicorn Julian and orange cat tangy and rooossie


----------



## Megannn_

Milky star said:


> Still want that unicorn Julian and orange cat tangy and rooossie


Help this awesome human get that smuggy magical unicorn<3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

LF villagers in my signature~


----------



## cheyennelingle

Anyone have Kiki in boxes or can get her in boxes? I will pay nmt or bells!


----------



## Italialovesyou

Milky star said:


> Still want that unicorn Julian and orange cat tangy and rooossie


I had someone wanting to buy julian but i think they slept im currently trying to kick him out its been like 2 hours maybe but if your offer is good you can have him


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Kind of an unpopular request but right now I'm looking for Mac the dog as my jock villager. I don't have an open spot currently but I can TT to get someone out. Hmu  if you have him moving soon!


----------



## Skandranon

gonna have an empty slot tomorrow or the next day, anybody have chief?


----------



## Fisher

Looking for Judy! 

Can offer NMTs, IGBs, and TBT for her thanks


----------



## Jenn Chaos

looking for rosie!


----------



## cheyennelingle

kacchan said:


> I promised someone bree in exchange of a different villager 1 month ago but they didnt respond till now so my bree is gone >< does anyone have her or willing to get her in boxes? just tell me what you want in exchange
> 
> i can trade you
> marina
> merengue
> wolfgang
> chief
> whitney
> skye
> rolf
> roald
> kiki
> lolly


----------



## Yushi_Island

Ferne said:


> Hi! I am a new player, I dont really have much to give other than a couple of nmts but I thought I'd try this out anyway
> 
> Looking for any of these!
> Maple
> Cookie
> Meringue
> Annalisa
> Beau
> Cherri
> Diana
> Fauna
> Flora
> Freya
> Gala
> Gayle
> Lily
> Judy
> Lolly
> Marshall
> Poppy
> Rhonda
> Sprinkle





Ferne said:


> Hi! I am a new player, I dont really have much to give other than a couple of nmts but I thought I'd try this out anyway
> 
> Looking for any of these!
> Maple
> Cookie
> Meringue
> Annalisa
> Beau
> Cherri
> Diana
> Fauna
> Flora
> Freya
> Gala
> Gayle
> Lily
> Judy
> Lolly
> Marshall
> Poppy
> Rhonda
> Sprinkle


I have Cookie ready in boxes if you want her. I'm asking for 10 NMT but you can give me how much you can. Dm me I will only have her available for a few hours


----------



## musubi

LF Eloise <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Megannn_ said:


> Help this awesome human get that smuggy magical unicorn<3


And help this human find Francie. Anyways looking for Tangy Rosie and Julian


----------



## Jittersfan75

Looking for Mitzi the cat! Am willing to pay IGB or NMTs for her!


----------



## Italialovesyou

Jittersfan75 said:


> Looking for Mitzi the cat! Am willing to pay IGB or NMTs for her!


I have mitzi


----------



## Fisher

Fisher said:


> Looking for Judy!
> 
> Can offer NMTs, IGBs, and TBT for her thanks


Still looking for Judy.

edit: I found her!


----------



## Megannn_

Megannn_ said:


> Still looking for Francine!
> 
> Someone help me get this cute bunny, her sister needs her!


Still need the blue bunny if anyone has


----------



## globug

Looking for Kiki or Muffy! Need one of them ASAP since the one they would replace moved out yesterday, and I'm not sure how much more time I have to look for them via tickets. I dont have much of value in NH but my TBT is up for trading for one of them! (Be aware I had surgery 2 days ago, so may be a bit slow to reply, typing is hard with one arm lol.)


----------



## twins

Looking for Raymond (like the rest of the world lol). Trying my best to get him for a friend who desperately wants him.


----------



## yoohamsta

Looking for Molly, preferably ungifted! Willing to pay 60 NMTs!

I think she's the cutest villager ever and can't wait to have her on my island  Just tried island hopping to find her but many islands in and no luck so thought probably would be smarter to trade the remaining tickets rather than continue.

Edit: Molly is moving to my island


----------



## Lynnatchii

Anyone looking for Stella?


----------



## WigginsFTW

Looking for Snake the Rabbit! He is my all time favorite villager! Please help! Tired of wasting NMT.


----------



## dino

dino said:


> still looking for original:
> 
> admiral, the cranky bird
> sylvana, the normal squirrel
> i can pay in IGB, NMT, TBT, rare materials like cherry blossoms or rusted parts and more!  thanks a bunch



still looking


----------



## Duckling

Looking for Bones! I want to get him before our birthday on August 4th! We have the same birthdays as well! Will literally give you anything, I’m desperate!!!

Willing to offer up to 60 tbt!


----------



## Karla

Desperately looking for Judy! I’ve been searching the mystery islands with no luck  I have an empty plot right now, let me know what you are asking for her. Thank you


----------



## Pixori

LF Molly the normal duck. ( she’s my birthday twin. )
I can pay in TBT, NMT or IGB!
I want her all original, please! <333
I’m island hunting for her but if you have her to offer, shoot me a DM!!

EDIT: FOUND HER!! <333


----------



## AC.Newbie

Fisher said:


> Still looking for Judy.





Karla said:


> Desperately looking for Judy! I’ve been searching the mystery islands with no luck  I have an empty plot right now, let me know what you are asking for her. Thank you


I have her. Check the thread I made for info


----------



## Balverine

Still looking for Julia the snooty ostrich!
I have a free plot now and I'm trying to keep it open as long as possible lol

will pay TBT/NMT/IGB!


----------



## solecito

Is anyone interested in buying Mint? She's in boxes right now and only gifted her a mint umbrella.


----------



## Midna64

Looking for Lucky! I have Zucker in boxes RN;!


----------



## WigginsFTW

Still on


WigginsFTW said:


> Looking for Snake the Rabbit! He is my all time favorite villager! Please help! Tired of wasting NMT.


Still on the look out! Bump it upppp~


----------



## sunset_succulent

looking for Stella!


----------



## Skandranon

looking for chief, please does anyone have him or has had him ask to leave today?


----------



## Meow_meow

Looking for Apollo. Thank you!


----------



## Karla

Karla said:


> Judy has been Found!!! Thank you so much Chibee



Bump


----------



## Enxssi

looking for hazel! I don’t have a space ready for her, but if your planning on moving her out, I’d like to take her! thanks in advance


----------



## Silkystuff14

I'm looking for kid cat 
I have a empty plot for him 

I still looking for him 
I will pay him for few nook Mile tickets and bells


----------



## Jenn Chaos

update!


----------



## Vextro

Looking for Reneigh and Judy!


----------



## musubi

found her.


----------



## Bougiebby22

Looking for Ankha! Pls lmk


----------



## TaylaJade

ADOPTED


----------



## Vizionari

LF Mira, Kid Cat, and Bunnie!


----------



## Irish9474

Looking for Dobie or Kabuki
Offering a mix of TBT's and NMT's


----------



## Viridia

Hey guys! Looking for any cattle villagers, especially Tipper! Already have Patty and Vic : )


----------



## Mercedes

LF Purrl, Avery and Fuchsia
Offering NMT  or Bells even tbt idc


----------



## Patisserie

This is my first post here and my first Animal Crossing game. So I hope I’m doing this correctly. I’m looking for Megan, Reneigh, or Cyd.... I’ve spent all of my nook miles ticket trying to find them without any Luck. I am a poor newbie villager looking for help.  I was really excited to have Megan brighten up my village. Hopefully someone can help me.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Patisserie said:


> This is my first post here and my first Animal Crossing game. So I hope I’m doing this correctly. I’m looking for Megan, Reneigh, or Cyd.... I’ve spent all of my nook miles ticket trying to find them without any Luck. I am a poor newbie villager looking for help.  I was really excited to have Megan brighten up my village. Hopefully someone can help me.


I’ll have Megan in boxes in about three days!


----------



## Aromatisse

I'm looking for (an ungifted) Judy, she's my last 'dreamie'! I can offer TBT, IGB and NMTs. ^-^


----------



## AtomicNyx

WigginsFTW said:


> Looking for Snake the Rabbit! He is my all time favorite villager! Please help! Tired of wasting NMT.



Hello, I have a Snake moving out. But I do need him gone as soon as possible. Like within a few hours maybe less. He's 100% original. I'd prefer TBT for him, but if we can get him a home soon, I'll accept NMT ♡

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



AtomicNyx said:


> Hello, I have a Snake moving out. But I do need him gone as soon as possible. Like within a few hours maybe less. He's 100% original. I'd prefer TBT for him, but if we can get him a home soon, I'll accept NMT ♡



Wanted to update here as well, Snake has just been sold. I hope you find him soon ^.^


----------



## Xeraphe

TaylaJade said:


> If anyone is looking for Punchy! He’ll be moving from my island soon.


Hi! If you still have him, I'd love to take him! I don't have a lot of bells or nmt, but I have 20 TBT! So I can give you that for him


----------



## Patisserie

ForeverSoaring said:


> I’ll have Megan in boxes in about three days!


Omg! That’s awesome! My vacant plot will still be open tomorrow? The previous villager was gone this morning. A grouchy hippo named Rocco. He was in boxes yesterday


----------



## Kaey

Looking for Jeremiah ;-;


----------



## Megannn_

Still looking for Francine
pleaseeee<3


----------



## Xeraphe

Megannn_ said:


> Still looking for Francine
> pleaseeee<3


Hello! I have Francine. I do not know when she will move out; however, when she does, would you want her? If you manage to find her before mine moves out just lmk!


----------



## Lullabynny

Loooking for an orginal/ungifted
Bunnie
Tiffany
Olivia
Diana


----------



## Megannn_

Xeraphe said:


> Hello! I have Francine. I do not know when she will move out; however, when she does, would you want her? If you manage to find her before mine moves out just lmk!


Omg yes pleaseeee.
That would be amazing <3
I’ve been looking for her for about a week and no luck lol. Let me know whenever she leaves


----------



## Xeraphe

Megannn_ said:


> Omg yes pleaseeee.
> That would be amazing <3
> I’ve been looking for her for about a week and no luck lol. Let me know whenever she leaves


For sure :-D


----------



## TaylaJade

Xeraphe said:


> Hi! If you still have him, I'd love to take him! I don't have a lot of bells or nmt, but I have 20 TBT! So I can give you that for him


Hi! Sorry he’s been claimed  I hope you find him!


----------



## Silkystuff14

Kid cat I will pay him for NMT and bells 

I tried to find him he is my last dream villager


----------



## MissAmy43

Looking for genji!

will pay nmt


----------



## Irish9474

Anyone have dobie or kabuki? im offering tbt's/nmt's
pm me so i get notified!


----------



## Vixentine

Looking for Apollo or Chief  

I can offer NMT, IGB, Materials, and have a few star fragments! I am also willing to look over wish lists and see if I have anything you're looking for!


----------



## BluebearL

Anyone selling Del?


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Vivian!

Will offer TBT or NMT for her!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2020

Also, Axel is moving if anybody wants him!


----------



## Minimasher

Looking for Maddie Biff or Deirdre!


----------



## Capumb

Still looking for _Kitt_, if anyone has her! ^^


----------



## Aromatisse

Aromatisse said:


> I'm looking for (an ungifted) Judy, she's my last 'dreamie'! I can offer TBT, IGB and NMTs. ^-^


Still looking for her.


----------



## Emmsey

globug said:


> Looking for Kiki or Muffy! Need one of them ASAP since the one they would replace moved out yesterday, and I'm not sure how much more time I have to look for them via tickets. I dont have much of value in NH but my TBT is up for trading for one of them! (Be aware I had surgery 2 days ago, so may be a bit slow to reply, typing is hard with one arm lol.)



I have Kiki I can move out via amiibo but suspect it may already be too late.


----------



## Tutle

LF Ungifted Cherry and ungif. Carmen ❤


----------



## beaver

Looking for Phoebe, Chief, or Fang! Spot open today!


----------



## Faredell

Hi everyone!

I'mwould REALLY love to have (ungifted) DOM on my island. Can offer some NMT


----------



## ihaveaplaniswear

Looking for Fauna or Maple!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Still LF Vivian! 

Will offer NMT or TBT for her!


----------



## Faredell

Looking for ungifted Dom or Judy please can someone help me?


----------



## GummiBear

Edit : Sherb has been found!!


----------



## alanajade

I love alot of the villagers, but my favourites who I would like in my town most are:

Wolfgang
Ruby
Lily
Beau
Ed
Judy
Marina
Octavian
Cherry
Scoot
Rudy


----------



## Tutle

Tutle said:


> LF Ungifted Cherry and ungif. Carmen ❤


BUMP (Still need either one)


----------



## AC.Newbie

Looking for Bones. Currently 90 tickets into a hunt for him! Can offer nmt, gold, bells, cherry blossom petals... whichever you want


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tangy Julian and Rosie still looking for these three. Haha I'll work on moving a villager out starting with Tia.


----------



## mirrorblackout

Looking for ungifted Blaire and Plucky. Not very sought after villagers but would love to have them on my island


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

lf: june, anabelle, goose, lyman, plucky, o'hare


----------



## Nizzy

hi im looking for either Kitty or Monique


----------



## Skunk

Looking for Raddle or Derwin!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Kind of an unpopular request but right now I'm looking for Mac the dog as my jock villager. I don't have an open spot currently but I can TT to get someone out. Hmu  if you have him moving soon!
> 
> View attachment 291008


Still looking ;( I will offer tbt

I'd also take Flo rn


----------



## Pikabun

Looking for Phoebe


----------



## lookingforrasher

vicutie said:


> Hi everyone! I am back again and this time I am looking for ungifted/original Coco!
> 
> I have the following amiibos that I can scan:
> • Ankha
> • Marshal
> • Merengue
> • Sprinkle
> • Stitches
> • Ruby
> • Francine
> • Rosie
> • Roald
> • Marina
> • Diana
> • Phoebe
> 
> Can also pay in NMTs or IGB.



Do you still need a Coco? I have her in boxes tomorrow! Would happily take NMT or IGB


----------



## Lotusblossom

This is a sad story about death so if that triggers you dont read!!!!

Have you ever felt like random villagers who show up weather it be in the campsite, on a plot, or at a mystery island tour.. is kindve like destiny for you??.. i erie feel this way often
Kyle showed up in my campsite about a month ago... and i immediately thought of my friend kyle.. and i knew it was destiny!! Yet for some reason i just ignored him.. and i really regret it...
You see in real life my friend kyle was so meaningful to me we had camped out at woodstock reunion together and we really loved eachother!!! My friend was an artist though so i thought oh the villager kyles house was too bland.. i thought oh hes more like chiefs house for sure but my friend kyles nickname was rokkstarr and he wouldve loved to play guitar and be a rockstar although he mainly focused on amazing artwork! He lived a "rockstar lifestyle" and i see now the wolf kyles theme is rock n roll... and hes kinda a rockstar too!.. so the villager kyle is more like my friend i mean come on his names kyle and hes about rock n roll.. and now i know about how i could gift him the graffiti piano and other things and make his house perfect for my friend kyle!!
Anyways.. my friend was only 32 and recently mysteriously died a week or so ago...
he was on the job doing a BLM mural inside for this business that helps children and there was a noise complaint so the cops came and somehow the old glass display case for the business broke and so i geuss the glass killed my friend on scene with police presence.. the police say he threw himself through a window but many dont believe the story so it is being further investigated.
i wish i wouldve been more on my instincts and hit him up when i saw kyle in my campsite.. i also had other signs as well.. im really sad and dissapointed in myself..
So i just was hoping maybe someone with kyle might see this and maybe i could adopt him from you? That would be really awesome...


----------



## samticore

Will have open plot in next few days, LF Vic, Klaus, or Phoebe <3


----------



## Lotusblossom

Wow thanks to a sparkling princess i got kyle and it felt even more than destiny this time so im so happy that was great♡♡♡♡ what kyle said was so meant to be.. love him and hes staying


----------



## lilyplaysacnh

looking for these villagers 





__





						dreamies by lilyplaysacnhh | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View dreamies, a list by lilyplaysacnhh containing 3 items




					villagerdb.com
				




tell me if you have them in boxes


----------



## Lotusblossom

Well... im still looking for tex & julian if anyone has them please let me know ! ♡♡


----------



## lilyplaysacnh

hey guys, i know this isn’t something that could be a big trade but i need some help i want these villagers 





__





						dreamies by lilyplaysacnhh | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View dreamies, a list by lilyplaysacnhh containing 3 items




					villagerdb.com
				




but i do not have many nook miles, so if you could donate a ticket or tell me if you have one of them in boxes that would be fantastic!! i’m sorry for posting this on nooks cranny but it needs to be seen! and if there is any way we could trade for nmts please tell me!


----------



## TaylaJade

Is anyone looking for Beau? I have him in boxes atm: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/beau-is-moving.564017/


----------



## hugs

lf: katt, kyle, and audie
 please let me know, olivia is moving out of my town
many thanks!


----------



## rosie64

brycwh said:


> Looking for Coco and Ketchup!!


Are you still looking for Ketchup


----------



## AgentParadox

EDIT: got her somewhere else!

I’d love to have Judy living on my island! I have 101 Nook Miles Tickets, 76 Star Fragments, 4 Large Star Fragments, 2 Gemini Fragments, 4 Taurus Fragments, and can even throw in up to 8 and a half million Bells if that’s not enough!


----------



## moo_nieu

Lf Nan bc she must be united with Chevre
Looking to pick up tomorrow since I'll have a free plot. Lmk if you can help me out!


----------



## Bird48

Does anybody have Lobo the Wolf? I'm not sure how expensive he is


----------



## HaJi

Aleigh said:


> I'm looking for Dom, Pierce, and Cookie mostly. I'd rather pay with TBT but can do igb too. I don't like paying with NMTs. I also have amiibo cards for Dobie, Bones, Pinky, Sprocket, and a few others I can't remember atm
> 
> edit: I forgot tbt was disabled for now. Well, I guess if I HAD to I would pay with NMT, but it really is only if you will absolutely not take igb. I just want my bby Pierce


I have cookie's amiibo if you'd like her. Just let me know ^^


----------



## Aleigh

Genji_lvr said:


> I have cookie's amiibo if you'd like her. Just let me know ^^


I already have her, but thank you anyway!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF: Gifted or Ungifted Judy!

Will offer TBT!


----------



## solecito

looking for an ungifted kiki!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

•°• Still LF Judy! °•°

~Will offer IGB, NMT, or TBT for her!~


----------



## Pikabun

Looking for Chevre!!


----------



## Tutle

LF Ungifted Audie
EDIT: FOUND


----------



## moo_nieu

Moo_Nieu said:


> Lf Nan bc she must be united with Chevre
> Looking to pick up tomorrow since I'll have a free plot. Lmk if you can help me out!



I can pick up Nan anytime today if anyone has her in boxes please PM me <3
These goats will be united


----------



## Aardbei

Is someone has a snooty villager moving out tomorrow I'm interrested


----------



## Reploid

Looking for an original, ungifted Phoebe. Let me know what you want for her.


----------



## prostime

[LF] Purrl. Offering wishlist items, tbt, or igb.


----------



## Fleshy

Tybalt is leaving today (finally!), looking to replace him with one of the following; Gala, Zell or Bea. I have TBT, IGB, items etc.


----------



## Tylerrae

looking for Whitney, Genji or Kyle


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

If anybody wants Marina or is looking for her she is free to whoever wants her!

Ignore, she is voided


----------



## jenboston22

hugs said:


> lf: katt, kyle, and audie
> please let me know, olivia is moving out of my town
> many thanks!



I have Katt available for free. PM me if you're still looking for her and I can set up a dodo code for you  

I like her a lot, but I'm out of space and I really want to try to get Lolly...


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF! Diana, Reneigh, or Judy! 

Will offer NMT, IGB or TBT for them!


----------



## Pondo

Still looking for Buzz


----------



## gloomville

LF Julian


----------



## griffinshea.k

Tutle said:


> LF Ungifted Audie


I could have Audie in boxes if you're still looking for her, I'm in need of some NMTs if you're willing.


----------



## Tutle

@griffinshea.k I have her already.


----------



## griffinshea.k

Tutle said:


> @griffinshea.k I have her already.


Thank you for letting me know! Have a wonderful day


----------



## _Rainy_

Never mind.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

I’m currently LF Chester the lazy cub if anyone has him! I can offer NMT or TBT


----------



## Serabee

Currently looking for any of the dreamies in my siggy! Original (or lemme know what you've given them) preferred!

Can pay in IGBs or NMTs. Lemme know what you'd want 

EDIT: Nevermind, the spot has been filled- found Shep randomly on an island


----------



## griffinshea.k

I've been looking for Raymond everywhere, would anyone be willing to trade him for 3,000,000 bells and 250 NMTs. I could also throw in a genuine valiant statue


----------



## Ganondorf

I’m looking to exchange my Raymond for a Sherb. Raymond will be in boxes tomorrow and I’m not familiar with the protocol here so any help is appreciated!


----------



## kay_owowens

Does anybody want Merengu? I have her in boxes!


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF original *Gayle!*


----------



## Jenn Chaos

anyone looking for annalisa?


----------



## brobexx

Looking for Dom, can trade NMT


----------



## zammey12

Most wanted villagers (in order)
1. Dom
2. Fauna (Found!)
3. Teddy
4. Sherb
5. Plucky

If anyone has originals of these to get rid of, I’d like to negotiate a trade


----------



## Jenn Chaos

looking for roscoe the cranky horse!


----------



## melco

Pikabun said:


> Looking for Chevre!!


I'm going to have Chevre in boxes tomorrow if you'd like her! (she was my fav for a long time)


----------



## Aardbei

Today I have an empty plot for ANY snooty

Edit: I finally found one on an island !


----------



## hollowface

lf: judy for my girlfriend
offering: 50 nmt, marshal, diana


----------



## 0orchid

Looking for Genji  I can pay in nmt, igb, hybrids, and I also have a bunch of amiibo cards so I could scan you in a villager- name your price!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Judy! 

Will offer TBT, IGN, NMT and/or any wishlist items you might have that I can check for!


----------



## Lullabynny

Still Looking for an original (ungifted) *Diana!*
Can pay NMT, or TBT


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF *Grizzly*! 

I Have a open plot ready!


----------



## DragonLatios

I am Looking for  *Phoebe* I Love to have him and maybe other  ostrich guys. Dose anyone Can summon him plz Alaomare Need one.


----------



## IslaYuka

DragonLatios said:


> I am Looking for  *Phoebe* I Love to have him and maybe other  ostrich guys. Dose anyone Can summon him plz Alaomare Need one.



Phoebe is female though.


----------



## DragonLatios

IslaYuka said:


> Phoebe is female though.


oh i did not know at and If someone can summon her and give her to me i be happy. I Was trying to find her all this time.


----------



## Serabee

Officially looking for any of the ones in my siggy again! I TTed forward quite a bit to be back "on time" again and Rex offered to move, so I'll have a free space soon ☺ Lemme know if you've got any of them and what you'd want- I can pay in IGBs or NMTs!
(also lemme know if you want Rex, he's had a few gifts- lawnmower and some clothing- but is mostly original and free to a good home!)


----------



## wanderlust//

Looking for Dobie and Raymond!


----------



## ard135

Hi there! If anyone has Aurora or any penguin that'd be cool.


----------



## Nosfurratu

Looking for Julian please ~~~


----------



## Tutle

LF Ungifted Piper


----------



## griffinshea.k

I'm still looking for Raymond if anyone is willing to trade him!


----------



## milktae

im looking for kid cat for my brother pls 

edit: found!


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Grizzly!!


----------



## Bird48

still LF Lobo!


----------



## baileylayne1234

does anyone have roald in boxes? ive been looking for like for 4 hours. i have plenty of nmt and bells!! hes the last one i need for my dreamie wishlist to be complete. im literally begging.


----------



## Reploid

Still looking for an original Phoebe.


----------



## paleogamer11

I went villager hunting yesterday, and I ended up inviting Rory. I wasn’t looking for him, but he can find a future home for anyone who want him.
I’m still looking for my missing eight out of my top ten.


----------



## MindMeld

Zucker is leaving our island (against my wishes) and my daughter wants Bob.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Molly, Stitches, or Tipper,  if anyone is looking to let them go!


----------



## GummiBear

Edit: found her! Thank you


----------



## DragonLatios

I am Looking for  *Phoebe* I Love to have her and maybe other  ostrich. Dose anyone how how much Phoebe in tbt or other she is?


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Judy! 

Will offer TBT/NMT for her!


----------



## Serabee

Currently looking for the villagers in my signature! I have a free spot today, so they'd need to be available ASAP ☺

Got a new neighbor!


----------



## Mythe

NA


----------



## Bird48

LF Kabuki and Lobo


----------



## sunny*

LF Barold ! 
Willing to pay NMT or bells!


----------



## Raven_

LF Goldie, I can offer NMTs or TBT


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have an ungifted Pashmina in boxes?


----------



## WigginsFTW

Looking for Snake the Jock rabbit! Will offer anything, he is my all time favorite villager! Please help me!!


----------



## Silkystuff14

Looking for kid cat for my birthday today 
I will pay him for NMT and bells


----------



## toridori

looking for dom or francine!!! will pay a lot of bells for either of them if needed ;w;


----------



## Quinni

Looking for Dom, Raymond, or Butch! I can offer 100k bells because that's all I have right now T^T


----------



## shoegal

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Still Looking for an original (ungifted) *Diana!*
> Can pay NMT, or TBT



I have Diana ungifted if you still want her.


----------



## dividere

I'm looking for Audie, Sherb, or Cyd! I can offer _any_ amiibo villager as I have all cards including the RV ones.


----------



## virtualpet

Hey there! We're looking for Marina or Lucky if anyone has them moving out!


----------



## Bird48

virtualpet said:


> Hey there! We're looking for Marina or Lucky if anyone has them moving out!


I have Marina


----------



## virtualpet

Bird48 said:


> I have Marina


oh awesome!! is she in boxes?


----------



## Bird48

virtualpet said:


> oh awesome!! is she in boxes?


She is not, but I can get her in boxes. How much would you like to pay for her?


----------



## virtualpet

Bird48 said:


> She is not, but I can get her in boxes. How much would you like to pay for her?


I don't know how much is fair, how much do you want?


----------



## Geoni

Currently looking for Ruby, preferably ungifted. Have plenty of NMT for trade. Peanut is also moving, if you are looking for her.


----------



## madisonash9958

Looking for Kiki =)


----------



## babybinks12

LF Pietro!! I had him in new leaf and would love him in NH. I have a plot ready if anyone has his amiibo or in boxes. Thanks in advance


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Need a new sisterly! I'm looking at Agnes or Flo right now~

-And another lazy! I'd like to find either Moe or Tucker. I will be booting Marshal for them


----------



## BluebearL

Offering Nmt, Tbt and Bells for an ungifted/original Hugh!


----------



## Enimite

Looking for Snake! Looking to trade NMT for him. :O 
No longer looking!


----------



## Guymol

Looking for *Merengue* or *Sherb*.

Anyone? Need one of them ASAP, the diabolic Mallary just left as for good!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for *Ketchup!! *


----------



## Nosfurratu

Looking for Julian Peoke Gladys Roscoe Tiffany & Vesta!


----------



## Holla

Never mind


----------



## Kasosuki

Anyone looking for Audie ?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



Mythe said:


> LF Audie.
> 
> Can pay with bells or NMTs. I also have all amiibo cards if you need a villager from an amiibo (im not sure how the trade process works exactly, so you would have to explain it to me, but if thats possible im happy to trade those).
> 
> Thanks


Are you still looking for audie?


----------



## Lullabynny

If anyone has an *ungifted Goldie* that would be nice! I'm looking for her


----------



## moe425

TheRabbitWitch said:


> If anyone has an *ungifted Goldie* that would be nice! I'm looking for her


 I have her in boxes now!! She was gifted a tulip wreath but that’s it.


----------



## Timeless Theory

LF Lucky! I have NMT to offer. All good now


----------



## Lullabynny

moe425 said:


> I have her in boxes now!! She was gifted a tulip wreath but that’s it.


 Oh its okay I found her now@


----------



## HaJi

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!



I have Diana and you can have her


----------



## Lullabynny

Yuuup its me again, I keep getting suggested cute villagers for my island. I'm looking for an *ungifted Felicity. *
If anyone has her hit me up!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Still looking for an ungifted Pashmina...
Got her. Thank you!


----------



## HaJi

AC.Newbie said:


> Still looking for an ungifted Pashmina...


I have her amiibo i can move her to boxes for you if you'd like


----------



## AC.Newbie

Genji_lvr said:


> I have her amiibo i can move her to boxes for you if you'd like


That would be great! Can you do it tonight?


----------



## HaJi

AC.Newbie said:


> That would be great! Can you do it tonight?


Yeah I can no problem. Message me and I'll move her to boxes.


----------



## Enimite

Looking for Snake, Fang, and Ankha for a friend!
He had to restart his island, so I'm helping him get his villagers back. I can offer NMT!


----------



## Lady Black

Still looking for Kabuki, Genji, and Blanche 

Will pay NMT , IGB , and/or TBT !


----------



## WigginsFTW

How does nobody have Snake


----------



## Zazagirl12

WigginsFTW said:


> How does nobody have Snake



try nookazon! These are theCurrent listings for snake


----------



## HaJi

i really really want sherb. he's so cute ! i have NMT
EDIT: i GOT MY BABY 
but now im looking for Bunnie. She moved away and I miss her so much


----------



## Enxssi

Still looking for Hazel... I can pay in TBT


----------



## AC.Newbie

WigginsFTW said:


> How does nobody have Snake


I wish you were looking 2 days ago, I voided Snake on Friday night


----------



## Jenn Chaos

update x3


----------



## Articus

Looking for Reneigh, will pay in game bells for her.


----------



## WigginsFTW

AC.Newbie said:


> I wish you were looking 2 days ago, I voided Snake on Friday night



Why you gotta tease me


----------



## Darian

LF Ruby!!!


----------



## Yudko

Looking for Sherb


----------



## Phya

Im looking for Raymond and Raymond only lol. He’s my last dreamie i need. I have about 50 NMT and a loving home to offer for him!


----------



## Ya boi

Hii!! 
A little while ago I posted here and I'm happy to say that I got those villagers I was looking for but now there is one more I would like if anyone wants to trade ) 
I would really like to get Muffy because they're super cool. If anyone is interested in trading I could give you some nook miles tickets (I have 60 left) or I have some crafting supplies and stars. 

Have a lovely day )


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Ketchup!


----------



## grah

Yuka is in boxes, pm me if you want her!


----------



## TaylaJade

Genji_lvr said:


> i really really want sherb. he's so cute ! i have NMT
> EDIT: i GOT MY BABY
> but now im looking for Bunnie. She moved away and I miss her so much


Hi! I have Bunnie in boxes right now! She’s gifted so I’m not looking for anything for her. All the clothes I’ve given her are in her style though


----------



## HaJi

TaylaJade said:


> Hi! I have Bunnie in boxes right now! She’s gifted so I’m not looking for anything for her. All the clothes I’ve given her are in her style though


Oh my goodness this is super sudden but i would love her! Can I have a few to cycle the villager ive been working on leaving out? If not thats okay too


----------



## TaylaJade

Genji_lvr said:


> Oh my goodness this is super sudden but i would love her! Can I have a few to cycle the villager ive been working on leaving out? If not thats okay too


Yes of course! It’s only 12noon where I am so she’s not getting voided anytime soon. Just dm when you have a spot free


----------



## HaJi

TaylaJade said:


> Yes of course! It’s only 12noon where I am so she’s not getting voided anytime soon. Just dm when you have a spot free


Oh thank you so much!!!


----------



## BabyLolie

lf molly!!


----------



## Darian

Searching for Ruby <3


----------



## Katgamer

I’m looking for cats just tell me what cat you have and what you want ^^

My absolute dream villagers are lolly Raymond bob and Rosie I had Rosie in pocket camp and would love to have her here


----------



## Athros

Looking for Bea


----------



## skarmoury

Looking for Genji!! Can pay in tbt, nmt, or bells <3


----------



## elegytovoid

Looking for Judy today! I have Sherb for trade and also a few NMTs.


----------



## Felix of all trades

I have Chevre in boxes today and I am looking for Apollo, please tell me if you are willing to trade!


----------



## TheKlaudia

Looking for Antonio! I have an empty slot


----------



## Lourakumara

Desperately looking for Tiffany! I can take her anytime today or tomorrow and I'd be happy to pay in nmt or bells. I also have some mermaid furniture, rover's suitcase, and a variety of other crafting supplies


----------



## WigginsFTW

ok i just got Snake but i need Derwin, hes so low tier but hes one of my dreamies


----------



## Kattea

Will have an open plot on Thursday. LF ungifted Fang or Lolly. Offering IGB or NMT.


----------



## CrestFallen

Looking for: Lolly, Apollo, and Anabelle 

willing to pay 30 NMT for any! I’ll have an open plot tomorrow CDT time


----------



## Sylver_P

Just looking for my favorite cranky boy, Kabuki! Currently have a plot open and am willing to trade items (including most of the iron wood set). HMU please


----------



## griffinshea.k

I've been looking for Raymond everywhere, would anyone be willing to trade him for 3,000,000 bells and 250 NMTs. I could also throw in a genuine valiant statue


----------



## MrPicard

I’m looking for either Walker or Cookie. Can pay in bells or NMTs! Have an open plot ready!


----------



## Magus

Looking for *Sprocket* today, I have an empty plot


----------



## RedRum2514

I have Cookie in boxes if anyone is interested  




__





						Auction - Original Cookie
					

100% original, she was one of my first five villagers. Looking for NMT, or a combination of NMT and stacks of normal wood or spare cherry blossom DIY here (not the crafted items). Also willing to trade for a 100% original sherb.  Each DIY counts as 1NMT or each normal wood stack counts as 1NMT...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Morgankaiz

Hey there ! I have ruby !! How many bells could you pay for her ? She is one of my dreamies but i was planning to restart my game so I need bells beforehand so I can stash it for my next island.


----------



## Baroque

I guess I'm looking for Dom right now! I've got over 20 million IGBs, 100+ NMTs and you can see right here how many TBTs I've got


----------



## skarmoury

Desperate for Genji! Can pay 100 NMT or 100 tbt, or a mix of both <3


----------



## Darian

LF Ruby!!!


----------



## JodieKun

LF Stitches and Diana !! I can pay in TBT - name your price!


----------



## Kattea

Still looking for ungifted Fang or Lolly. I’ll have an empty plot tomorrow. Offering NMT and IGB.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I'm looking for Cherry or Dom. :3


----------



## hollowface

LF judy

offering marshal, diana, and julian
70 nmts as well


----------



## Lavamaize

violaparkinson said:


> I'm interested...



I got her awhile ago, but thanks anyway for the interest!


----------



## Emmsey

JodieKun said:


> LF Stitches and Diana !! I can pay in TBT - name your price!



I have an ungifted stitches on my time travel island I could look to move along for you. He has unfortunately picked up another villagers house front however this would reset in the move providing you don’t make the same mistake as me lol! Drop me a PM if you are interested. TBTs are fine with me but would prefer you made an offer - hate setting prices 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020

Just adding his interior is original still.


----------



## JodieKun

Emmsey said:


> I have an ungifted stitches on my time travel island I could look to move along for you. He has unfortunately picked up another villagers house front however this would reset in the move providing you don’t make the same mistake as me lol! Drop me a PM if you are interested. TBTs are fine with me but would prefer you made an offer - hate setting prices
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020
> 
> Just adding his interior is original still.


actually i just found someone with stitches but thank you so much for letting me know ^^


----------



## AC.Newbie

I have Judy waiting for the ok to move. I'll leave her hanging until 7 PM et, if nobody meets my price I'll just tell her to stay. Looking for 200 nmt. She is ungifted


----------



## Mythe

NA


----------



## Darian

LF Ruby!


----------



## Aurita

skarmoury said:


> Desperate for Genji! Can pay 100 NMT or 100 tbt, or a mix of both <3





Darian said:


> LF Ruby!



Are you both still looking for Genji and Ruby? I can’t get you them today but I can get you them tomorrow!

Ruby is currently on my second island (I believe ungifted) and I have Genji’s amiibo  I can kick Ruby out with Genji for @Darian and then kick Genji out for @skarmoury


----------



## skarmoury

Aurita said:


> Are you both still looking for Genji and Ruby? I can’t get you them today but I can get you them tomorrow!
> 
> Ruby is currently on my second island (I believe ungifted) and I have Genji’s amiibo  I can kick Ruby out with Genji for @Darian and then kick Genji out for @skarmoury


hi oml! I just got genji a few hours ago! but thank you SO MUCH for offering to help!!


----------



## ATheBuoy42

ATheBuoy42 said:


> I'm looking for Cherry or Dom. :3


Bump <3


----------



## Felawful

Looking for Dobie! I can offer bells and/or Dobie. I have a plot today! Am in pacific standard time. Thanks!


----------



## Emmsey

LF Sherb - I miss that beautiful blue face. I had him as one of the 3 builds but lost him in my first reset all that time ago.


----------



## HardCover

Hey all! I'm looking for Bob and Coco. Anyone got either in boxes?


----------



## Kattea

I have an empty plot today! LF ungifted Lolly or Fang. Offering NMT or IGB.

Found!


----------



## Skandranon

looking for beau, have had all villagers besides a lazy so really hope i can get him. willing to negotiate to get him


----------



## quimica

Plume said:


> I'm looking for Molly, Stitches, or Tipper,  if anyone is looking to let them go!


Hiya, my gifted Tipper will be in boxes on my island tomorrow if you’re still looking!

Edit: I believe all of her clothes are ungifted, but a couple things in her house were gifts. I’m new to this so I thought I’d clarify just in case ^_^


----------



## myumon

LF rod the jock mouse!
can give up to 100k IGB in return


----------



## DragonLatios

I am Still looking for Phoebe but i do not have a open Plot yet and do not know when i get one i can pay 12 nmt or More base on when i get a Open plot.


----------



## Serabee

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to post here, even if I don't have an open space RN-

I've been wanting *Julia* for awhile but I NEVER see her listed here (and am low-key beginning to wonder if she's even IN this game). I'd be willing to pay whatever I can scrounge up (lemme know what you'd want!) for her and could TT to free up some space! So if anyone ever has her (ungifted preferred, but just lemme known what you've gifted her and I'd probably be good!) wanting to move, or has her Amiibo and can cycle her out or something, lemme know 

Found someone to help me


----------



## Plume

quimica said:


> Hiya, my gifted Tipper will be in boxes on my island tomorrow if you’re still looking!
> 
> Edit: I believe all of her clothes are ungifted, but a couple things in her house were gifts. I’m new to this so I thought I’d clarify just in case ^_^


Thank you for the offer, but I don't have any open plots atm.  hope she finds a good home!


----------



## Etown20

LF: Hazel

Plot will be open Saturday but can TT if needed


----------



## HardCover

Etown20 said:


> LF: Hazel
> 
> Plot will be open Saturday but can TT if needed



I'm currently looking to get rid of Hazel but Anchovy *just* moved out today and now I'm trying to get Bob.

EDIT: I just got Bob. Let me know if you want to work something out for hazel.


----------



## MissLily123

Looking for Audie  Can pay in TBT if need be!


----------



## ArtistForLife23

Hi I’m pretty new to this site but I’m selling Pinky for around 800,000 bells. Open to different offer and very flexible with the price. Tried Nookazon but got nothing.


----------



## jenboston22

LF Sherb. Can pay (bells, NMTs, BTB).


----------



## ArtistForLife23

angrydr4g0n said:


> LF: Pinky and Marina


I was offering Pinky for 800,000 bells if you’re still interested in her. Price is negotiable.


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Ketchup now


----------



## ACAddicted101

I'm looking for Maddie or lolly if anyone is giving them away I would truly appreciate  it thank you so much


----------



## Tutle

LF: Ungifted Genji


----------



## pokipoki

Looking for Sherb, Fang, Dobie, or Aurora! Willing to pay NMT or bells!


----------



## Hannahlion

Pietro in boxes


----------



## Pintuition

Looking for Judy today! Name your price!


----------



## deleted

LF Sylvia the sisterly kangaroo or Axel the jock elephant. I can do IGB, NMT, or TBT. Please PM me if you have one of them and name your price


----------



## Mythe

Hello,

Im Judy if anyone is willing to trade. I dont have many rare items, but I can give any amount of bells or trade any amiibo villager you may want.

Thanks


----------



## FaerieRose

Found my villager.


----------



## Merumeru

Found him!!


----------



## Sweetley

Looking for Lopez!

Found him!


----------



## myumon

still currently looking for rod! 
i can now give up to 200k IGB in return if wanted.


----------



## _Rainy_

Found


----------



## Milady

Anyone looking for Cyd?


----------



## deleted

Still looking for Sylvia the sisterly kangaroo or Axel the jock elephant. Please PM me if you have one of them.


----------



## HaJi

Scrapper said:


> Looking for Lopez!


I have his amiibo. I can scan him in if you want?


----------



## Tutle

Aurita said:


> Are you both still looking for Genji and Ruby? I can’t get you them today but I can get you them tomorrow!
> 
> Ruby is currently on my second island (I believe ungifted) and I have Genji’s amiibo  I can kick Ruby out with Genji for @Darian and then kick Genji out for @skarmoury


Hi. Could I get Genji from you? I'm looking for an ungifted Genji.


----------



## pokipoki

Still looking for Sherb, Aurora, Dobie, and Fang! 
Offering bells or NMT!


----------



## lozpoz

Looking for Marshal <3 PM me!


----------



## BluebearL

Looking for an original/ungifted bluebear! Paying bells, nmts and star fragments


----------



## lozpoz

Found Marshal mystery island hopping! Super happy  Good luck finding your dreamies everyone! <3 x


----------



## Lotusblossom

hi! I am looking for julian still!!! I had 3 different chances to get him but my wifi connection only works 9/10 times at home so i still have never got him!! Alas.. now i know how and where to get wifi!!! Right outside starbucks  so! If anyone has julian pleaaaaaaaaase let me have him ♡


----------



## Sweetley

Genji_lvr said:


> I have his amiibo. I can scan him in if you want?


Ah, I just found him while doing island hopping. But thank you for your offer!


----------



## MayorKat54231

Looking for Merry or Bea


----------



## CamKoala

Looking for Derwin! one of my dreamies ;w;


----------



## BluebearL

I got my Bluebear so I am no longer searching for now (not my picture) Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## CamKoala

Looking for Derwin! he's my dreamie ;w;


----------



## moonlightxo

LF ungifted fauna! Paying in tbt or igb


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Looking for Cube, Kiki, Jeremiah, Blanche, Henry, Huck JR or any of the others posted in my signature! Keep in mind that if you have any of these leaving and quote this post, I may not have an open plot. I only TT in desperate situations. I don't care if they're gifted, as long as you didn't give them any weird clothes!


----------



## CaveGirl

Looking for Lily, Gala, Gayle, and Julia! Have bells and tonssss of items/diys available.

Edit: found Gala!


----------



## H2O Crossing

Punchy in boxes. Looking for Coco, Beau, Erik

(Audie, but that's stretching it)


----------



## shoegal

H2O Crossing said:


> Punchy in boxes. Looking for Coco, Beau, Erik
> 
> (Audie, but that's stretching it)


I have Coco!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



CaveGirl said:


> Looking for Lily, Gala, and Julia! Have bells and tonssss of items/diys available.



I have Lily’s amiibo card.


----------



## glora

Looking for Judy she seems to cost a fortune


----------



## airpeaches

Looking for Biff or Agnes! I can offer items from my catalogue (check my signature), IGB, NMT, or anyone from my amiibo list in my cycling thread (LINK TO THREAD)! Thank youu 

Both have been acquired!

A huge thank you to Reneezombie who traded me Agnes!!


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Tia


----------



## HaJi

MayorSophie23 said:


> Looking for Tia


if you're willing to wait until later today i can give you Tia ^^


----------



## Hazel

Looking for Bones!


----------



## Lotusblossom

Found julian!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020

now im looking for any of these characters!!!
DRAGO
RUBY
DIANA
TEX
PINKY


----------



## TransientFireworks

LF Dobie. he’s my absolute dreamie and I used all my NMTs trying to find him, can offer bells for him


----------



## Nefarious

Not right now or any time this week probably, but sometime after I get my current villager’s photos I’d really like to get an* ungifted Eugene*.

I can offer up any of these villagers, they’ll be completely original and untouched, as I have their amiibo cards:



Spoiler: Offered villagers




Curt
Lopez
Jambette
Rasher
Patty
Jitters
Sterling
Opal
Phil
Monique
Mint
Clyde
Bella
Biff
Jeremiah
Benjamin
Pancetti
Axel
Cole
Walker
Rhonda
Rodney
Cyrano
Clay (have him currently, only gifted fruit)
Miranda
Del
Ricky
Deirdre
Greta
Diva
Joey
Flora
Merengue
Curly
Truffles
Pudge




I’m also up for possibly buying using any currency.

If interested and want to set something up please PM me!


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Poncho!! Can offer igb, nmt, or tbt!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Lotusblossom said:


> Found julian!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> now im looking for any of these characters!!!
> DRAGO
> RUBY
> DIANA
> TEX
> PINKY


Are you still looking for Diana? If so, I have her amiibo card!


----------



## Lullabynny

Looking for an *ungifted Lobo* or *Sherb*. If you have them please DM me! I can pay nmt, igb, or crafting material.


----------



## Lady Black

LF Kabuki ! Will pay whatever it takes ; ;


----------



## Soulzinger

Looking for Egbert! Willing to pay NMT, bells, etc.


----------



## katineko

Looking for Mitzi or Kiki! I can pay igb or nmt  i have a villager in boxes rn but will have a empty lot tomorrow.


----------



## WigginsFTW

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Looking for an *ungifted Lobo* or *Sherb*. If you have them please DM me! I can pay nmt, igb, or crafting material.



I have ungifted Sherb! Please pm me a price ASAP!  I’d really like a good mix of IGB & NMT


----------



## Faredell

Hiya! Looking for ungifted Reneigh


----------



## Lynnatchii

Looking for ungifted Roald and Bill have a plot open now and willing to pay with tbt and nmt


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake

Looking for Kabuki or June~ The plot is already open.

EDIT: Nevermind had a villager move in XD


----------



## Berrymia

moonlightxo said:


> LF ungifted fauna! Paying in tbt or igb


I have an ungifted Fauna on my island. She’s hasn’t suggested to move out yet but I can TT her out. I’m desperately looking for NMTs so I can go dreamie hunting  but since you said IGB or TBT I guess it’s not an option for you?


----------



## DragonLatios

I am Looking for  Phoebe as today One of my Vaillager ask to move out on 8/10/2020 USA CST 1:40 pm So in a Few days or so i will have a Plot open. I am open to Pay 14 NMT and 300 TBT on at day.


----------



## TijmenDimple

LF:
Ava / Kiki / Lolly / Rosie / Kid Cat

I have no idea how the ACNH villager market works, haven't been online here since ACNL. I can offer no in-game bells, but tickets are possible! I also have some TBT bells left over, if those are what you're looking for. Let me know if you can help me out! 

EDIT:
Have since found people willing to help me. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Invidus

griffinshea.k said:


> I've been looking for Raymond everywhere, would anyone be willing to trade him for 3,000,000 bells and 250 NMTs. I could also throw in a genuine valiant statue



Are you still looking for Raymond?


----------



## katineko

LF Mitzi or Merry. Can pay igb or nmt


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm still looking for my dreamiest dreamie, *Beau*. I've had the game since it released and I still can't seem to get him.

While I don't have room for him at the current moment, I have someone moving out tomorrow and there will be an open plot for him on _Wednesday_. I would like this plot to be his, as it's the spot I wanted him to move into from the start, and finally the Lazy that has been there all along is leaving.

If anyone would be willing to help me get Beau this Wednesday, I would greatly, immensely, _incredibly_ appreciate it. I'm willing to pay TBT. I can also negotiate with NMT if you prefer that instead (but you'll have to wait while I exchange points to get the tickets). IGB I can probably do, as well.

Please contact me if you would like to work something out. He's my favorite villager and I really, really want him on my _New Horizons_ island. I was heartbroken when he left my NL town.


----------



## Zanite101

Hi! For anyone who may be looking for him, there doesn't really seem to be any so I'm not expecting a response lol, I have (Gifted)Klaus in boxes today. Will be willing to sell him for 10 NMTs, or best offer.


----------



## Karla

Hi, Looking for Raymond or Reneigh, have an open plot right now


----------



## BluebearL

Offering 20 gold nuggets plus nmts and bells for either one of these cranky boys. Must be ungifted/original


----------



## H2O Crossing

shoegal said:


> I have Coco!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have Lily’s amiibo card.



Super late,


shoegal said:


> I have Coco!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have Lily’s amiibo card.



Super late, but I have her. =[ Sorry.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Looking for Dom. DM me offers please. Thanks.


----------



## serudesu

LF: Reneigh!

Still waiting for Bud to ask to move out. (I don’t dislike him, and I want him to find a home, but Audie definitely out-jocks him.) xD


----------



## Bk1234

I am giving Judy away for FREE in this thread.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020



glora said:


> Looking for Judy she seems to cost a fortune


I can give you her for free.


----------



## MuffinTheCat

Found Punchy.


----------



## sparkle_princess

LF: Katt
Don't have any NMT to offer and I have a pitiful amount of TBT, but I can offer IGB and would be happy to help out with weeding, watering, etc.

EDIT: I also have a plot open!


----------



## Zanite101

Hello! I have a plot open today! 
I'm looking for Beau, Wolfgang, or Lolly! I don't gave a lot of NMTs, only 9 to be specific, so I can pay in Bells. Or maybe both. I have 1 mil Bells ^-^


----------



## Jessi

I have lucky in boxes if anyone is still looking for him. Just looking for some nmt


----------



## RedRum2514

Looking for ungifted sherb, offering IGB or TBT.


----------



## Laysea

Anyone have an ungifted Croque or Cousteau?


----------



## Mythe

LF: Judy

Hello,

Im looking for Judy in New Horizons. I can trade tons of in-game bells (name your price) or give you any amiibo villager.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Still lookin for ungifted julian ♡


----------



## Bk1234

Mythe said:


> LF: Judy
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Im looking for Judy in New Horizons. I can trade tons of in-game bells (name your price) or give you any amiibo villager.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Ugh, I so regret voiding Judy, I would’ve given her to you for free!  Sorry about that, good luck on finding her!


----------



## glora

Bk1234 said:


> I am giving Judy away for FREE in this thread.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020
> 
> 
> I can give you her for free.


I found her today but many many thanks


----------



## wanderlust//

if anyone has raymond istg I will sell you my soul I just want office cat sooo bad ;-;


----------



## CaveGirl

Looking for Gayle!


----------



## airpeaches

Gone!


----------



## glora

Hi I’m looking for Cyd would love to have him as my cranky he’s sooo cute. If needed I can pay in bells or tbt.


----------



## Zanite101

Zanite101 said:


> Hello! I have a plot open today!
> I'm looking for Beau, Wolfgang, or Lolly! I don't gave a lot of NMTs, only 9 to be specific, so I can pay in Bells. Or maybe both. I have 1 mil Bells ^-^


Update: 
I decided to hunt, so now I'm out of NMTs but I'm still looking for all three!


----------



## acsora

Hi there! I'm new to the forum and to New Horizons,and I'm looking for Bob, preferably ungifted, to join my island  Please let me know if you have him and you're willing!


----------



## Lotusblossom

Looking for Chester asap need him today


----------



## Karla

Karla said:


> Hi, Looking for Raymond or Reneigh, have an open plot right now


Bump


----------



## pokipoki

Karla said:


> Bump


How much are you offering for Raymond? I don't have him in boxes yet but would consider it! I would be looking for NMTs, not IGB.


----------



## Lsara8

I have an empty spot on my island and I am looking for Marshal. If anyone has him I am willing to pay in bells and NMT please let me
Know and make your offers


----------



## Hannahlion

Zucker???


----------



## Chris

Looking for Fuchsia.


----------



## HaJi

Vrisnem said:


> Looking for Fuchsia.


hello! I can get her ready for you if you'd like


----------



## Chris

Genji_lvr said:


> hello! I can get her ready for you if you'd like


That would be amazing, thank you! What are you looking for in exchange?


----------



## HaJi

Vrisnem said:


> That would be amazing, thank you! What are you looking for in exchange?


Do you have the gallant statue by any chance? If not tbt will be fine ^^


----------



## Chris

Genji_lvr said:


> Do you have the gallant statue by any chance? If not tbt will be fine ^^


Afraid not! How many TBT bells do you want for her?


----------



## HaJi

Vrisnem said:


> Afraid not! How many TBT bells do you want for her?


3 tbt will be fine c:


----------



## BubblesxD

Looking for Moe or Tangy  Can give between 50,000-100,000 bells


----------



## satanskitten

i’m searching for ALL the cat villagers!!


----------



## CaveGirl

BubblesxD said:


> Looking for Moe or Tangy  Can give between 50,000-100,000 bells


Check dms


----------



## shoegal

Lsara8 said:


> I have an empty spot on my island and I am looking for Marshal. If anyone has him I am willing to pay in bells and NMT please let me
> Know and make your offers


 
I have Marshall ungifted. Just looking for diys and items in my wishlist.


----------



## Hannahlion

zucker ?


----------



## IslaYuka

Looking for ungifted Paolo, Rod, Dobie, Renee.


----------



## Fennepop

Looking for Genji or Snake C: EDIT: FOUND!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@Fennepop, Snake asked me to leave today, so he will be in boxes tomorrow. Unfortunately, he's not original (he's been gifted clothing and silly me caught him a bug and let him buy furniture off from me). Let me know if you're interested, as I'd love to see him go to someone who wants him!


----------



## aww

LF: Kiki!
FT: 100 NMT
she's a dreamie


----------



## duke-420

LF: Reneigh 
FT: NMT, TBT, IGB


----------



## Ozzie

Looking for:
Ozzie
Wade
Erik
Julia
Tasha

Got an open spot today and 40k points to turn into NMTs. Also have bells if needed or some star fragments


----------



## jazzygoat

Pintuition said:


> Looking for Judy today! Name your price!


Are you still looking for Judy?


----------



## Pintuition

jazzygoat said:


> Are you still looking for Judy?


No, I've already found her! But thank you!


----------



## P. Star

Looking for ungifted Poncho or Filbert


----------



## Nykun

Amissapanda said:


> I'm still looking for my dreamiest dreamie, *Beau*. I've had the game since it released and I still can't seem to get him.
> 
> While I don't have room for him at the current moment, I have someone moving out tomorrow and there will be an open plot for him on _Wednesday_. I would like this plot to be his, as it's the spot I wanted him to move into from the start, and finally the Lazy that has been there all along is leaving.
> 
> If anyone would be willing to help me get Beau this Wednesday, I would greatly, immensely, _incredibly_ appreciate it. I'm willing to pay TBT. I can also negotiate with NMT if you prefer that instead (but you'll have to wait while I exchange points to get the tickets). IGB I can probably do, as well.
> 
> Please contact me if you would like to work something out. He's my favorite villager and I really, really want him on my _New Horizons_ island. I was heartbroken when he left my NL town.


I have his amiibo if you're still looking for him?


----------



## acsora

Hi guys, I'm still looking for Bob (preferably ungifted) so please let me know if you're willing


----------



## nyx~

P. Star said:


> Looking for ungifted Poncho or Filbert


I have both their cards 
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/turtles-pwyw-amiibo-cycling.554458/


----------



## Shimeki

acsora said:


> Hi guys, I'm still looking for Bob (preferably ungifted) so please let me know if you're willing



I'm planning on selling Bob. I gifted him a decoration for his door only if that's ok.


----------



## Flowersandfrenchies

Im looking for dobie and kabuki. I have tangy to trade if anyone has either of them and want her


----------



## Amissapanda

Nykun said:


> I have his amiibo if you're still looking for him?



I got him, but thank you for the offer, regardless!


----------



## Shimeki

BubblesxD said:


> Looking for Moe or Tangy  Can give between 50,000-100,000 bells


If you're still looking, I have both.


----------



## samticore

I'm going to have an open plot soon. LF Klaus or Vic, thanks!


----------



## Cavalish

*I have an open plot and I’m looking for an original Erik! Happy to pay NMT or Bells *


----------



## V I Z I O N

Looking for ungifted Kidd in boxes!!!! dm me if you have him


----------



## hugs

LF my rock and roll girl, Katt! Preferably original. I can offer NMT.


----------



## BluebearL

Found  Villager lineup complete


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER

Tipper in boxes today! More info here


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

WigginsFTW said:


> Looking for Snake the Jock rabbit! Will offer anything, he is my all time favorite villager! Please help me!!


Are you still looking for Snake?  He's in boxes today. More information here.


----------



## Pikabun

im looking for kiki thxs! found her


----------



## Hannahlion

Zucker??? Anyone ??


----------



## GreenBeamz

In search of Olaf


----------



## wanderlust//

Looking for raymond! Can offer around 230 NMT, 6-7 mil igb and possibly Audie.


----------



## Adventure9

Looking for Reneigh! Can offer bells or NMTs!


----------



## Canis Lupus

I'm looking for ANY wolf character

I already have: Dobie, Kyle and Audie


----------



## Shimeki

Canis Lupus said:


> I'm looking for ANY wolf character
> 
> I already have: Dobie, Kyle and Audie


I have Whitney


----------



## Canis Lupus

Shimeki said:


> I have Whitney


Ooooooohhh???! Is she in boxes? Otherwise I have no idea how to get her XD


----------



## Shimeki

Canis Lupus said:


> Ooooooohhh???! Is she in boxes? Otherwise I have no idea how to get her XD


I can get her in boxes within an hour using amiibos.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Shimeki said:


> I can get her in boxes within an hour using amiibos.


Oh ok! I had no idea you could do that. What would you want for her?


----------



## Zazagirl12

LF: Chester!


----------



## dumplen

redacted


----------



## V I Z I O N

looking for an ungifted kidd in boxes!!!! message me if you have him


----------



## rose star

Edit: Got them all, thanks!!


----------



## IsabelleGillen

Hi, I am desperately searching for Erik!

Hippeux is moving out tomorrow, I could either trade him for Erik or let me know what payment you‘d like to get.

Thank you!


----------



## AC.Newbie

I have Mitzi in boxes if anyone is looking for her. Probably voiding her in an hour or so


----------



## animalcrossingbear

rose star said:


> Looking for ungifted Lily, Sherb, Muffy and Francine!


I have Lily, Muffy, and Francine as amiibos if you're still looking for them!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Ok I'm helping my little cousin with her island. Shes looking for her favorite villagers. In this order of importance to her lol
Julian
Crissy
Francine
Gala
Cleo
Bianca
Judy
Raymond


----------



## Chaitee

rose star said:


> Looking for ungifted Lily, Sherb, Muffy and Francine!


I have sherb


----------



## RedRum2514

Still seeking ungifted sherb, can pay in TBT or IGB only.


----------



## Lise

Anyone looking for Bea the normal dog? She's free i just don't want to void her, she's gifted tho


----------



## CosmicNoiz

Skandranon said:


> looking for beau, have had all villagers besides a lazy so really hope i can get him. willing to negotiate to get him


I have him in boxes if you wanna grab him tonight. I’m on EST. DM me if you want

EDIT: nvm. Didn’t realize what page that was on


----------



## Skandranon

CosmicNoiz said:


> I have him in boxes if you wanna grab him tonight. I’m on EST. DM me if you want


got him awhile back, but thanks for the offer


----------



## serudesu

Still looking for Reneigh!


----------



## Hypno KK

I'm looking for *Drago* if anyone has him!


----------



## TaylaJade

Found her!!


----------



## joshua2010660

looking for dreamies, look in my signature. if you have a kind soul and are willing to get me my dreamies, dm me on discord please


----------



## paleogamer11

LF: My remaining eight

I have Kitt, Vivian, Olaf, Rory, Dom, Audie, Pashmina, and Alfonso available is anyone wants any of them.


----------



## k8tpotatie

Timbra in boxes! Please DM me if you want her


----------



## windlily

Edit: Found my Reneigh!


----------



## glora

Hi I’m looking for Raymond can pay in tbt or bells. Sorry no nook mile tickets.


----------



## King koopa

Looking for Marshall in New leaf. 1 million bells awaits whoever let's me have him! My town has a open space.


----------



## Pondo

LF Tad or Drift or Cousteau (all 3 are jock frogs).


----------



## Shaytana

Ungifted Dobie in boxes, free if anyone is looking for him. - adopted


----------



## Jenn Chaos




----------



## abalonei

looking for felicity! ill only be able to offer nmt sorry!


----------



## glora

glora said:


> Hi I’m looking for Raymond can pay in tbt or bells. Sorry no nook mile tickets.


Just got Raymond


----------



## baileylayne1234

Looking desperately for frobert! Preferably ungifted but at this point I’ll take anything lol


----------



## Hannahlion

Zucker ?


----------



## King koopa

Koopadude99 said:


> Looking for Marshall in New leaf. 1 million bells awaits whoever let's me have him! My town has a open space.


Actually never mind. Marshall got his coffee earlier and I think I means he's coming. Plus I got his order right without cheating.


----------



## Lise

Looking for my pastel dreamies! 
- Cookie
- Judy 
- Julian 
- Dom 

I can offer NMTS, bells, some diys and a lot of furniture etc


----------



## King koopa

Lise said:


> Looking for my pastel dreamies!
> - Cookie
> - Judy
> - Julian
> - Dom
> 
> I can offer NMTS, bells, some diys and a lot of furniture etc


I have Julian  and I also have judy if you want her. I got judy 0 effort, just went on a tour, then poof. You can have them.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Looking for an ungifted Lily. Offering 50 nmt or however many bells. Could also afford some tbt if it helps...

Edit: I'll up the offer to 60 nmt or tbt! I need this hunt to be over!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## IslaYuka

I'm looking for Candi, Paolo, Prince, Coach en Frita.

Ungifted is prefered  (clothes that don't look awful are fine)


----------



## KitsuneChan

Looking for my dreamies :3 

-Fang, Skye, Poppy, Maple and Diana~

They can be gifted as long as it fits them. Can offer NMT and a lot of diys ^^


----------



## King koopa

unrelated but why does everyone call villagers dreamies? (not hating but why?)


----------



## HaJi

Koopadude99 said:


> unrelated but why does everyone call villagers dreamies? (not hating but why?)


Usually Dreamies are the villagers that you really would want or dream to have hence dreamie 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



KitsuneChan said:


> Looking for my dreamies :3
> 
> -Fang, Skye, Poppy, Maple and Diana~
> 
> They can be gifted as long as it fits them. Can offer NMT and a lot of diys ^^


i can scan both poppy and Diana in for you however It would have to be tomorrow. is that okay?


----------



## King koopa

HaJi said:


> Usually Dreamies are the villagers that you really would want or dream to have hence dreamie
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020
> 
> Oh I get it. Thanks for clarifying!
> i can scan both poppy and Diana in for you however It would have to be tomorrow. is that okay?


----------



## HaJi

no problem ^^


----------



## KitsuneChan

HaJi said:


> i can scan both poppy and Diana in for you however It would have to be tomorrow. is that okay?



Thank you so much! Tomorrow is fine, just let me know around what time works best for you ^^
Is there anything that you would like in return ?


----------



## HaJi

KitsuneChan said:


> Thank you so much! Tomorrow is fine, just let me know around what time works best for you ^^
> Is there anything that you would like in return ?


If you have anything from this list : https://nook.exchange/l/qkFjwA
If not then you can have them i'd just need the supplies for what they request


----------



## LaurenAnisa

LF tia, freya, skye, Judy, Rosie, Diana, or muffy any of these lovely ladies would do, thanks!


----------



## smonikkims

Edit: Posting Gladys as a new thread instead x


----------



## RedRum2514

Still seeking sherb


----------



## Keara

Beau is in boxes today so I'm looking for Dom, Molly, Diana or Ruby for tomorrow!


----------



## IslaYuka

Anyone got ungifted Frita??


----------



## joshua2010660

Looking for Raymond, Marshal, Molly, Judy, Audie, Kid Cat, Stitches, and Pashmina. DM me on Discord! joshua2010660#2332
I can pay in NMTs, usually any price.
(Please DM me *joshua2010660#2332* im desperate)


----------



## Dunquixote

IslaYuka said:


> Anyone got ungifted Frita??



Hi! I have her amiibo card if you’d like me to invite her to my town and kick her out via amiibo so you can invite her.  Let me know if you’re interested since I will need time to tt and do her requests three times before she moves in.


----------



## IslaYuka

Dunquixote said:


> Hi! I have her amiibo card if you’d like me to invite her to my town and kick her out via amiibo so you can invite her.  Let me know if you’re interested since I will need time to tt and do her requests three times before she moves in.



Hey thank you very much for offering but someone else will cycle her tomorrow for me! 

I really appreciate your offer though!


----------



## Dunquixote

IslaYuka said:


> Hey thank you very much for offering but someone else will cycle her tomorrow for me!
> 
> I really appreciate your offer though!



Not a problem! I’m happy you found someone to trade you her .


----------



## Pikabun

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Still seeking sherb


I have him gifted do you still interest?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

Looking for ungifted Deierdre


----------



## joshua2010660

Looking for ungifted:
Marshal, Judy, Kid Cat, Pashmina, Molly, Audie, Stitches
DM me, *joshua2010660#2332*
I will pay well in NMTs.


----------



## jacintaread

CLOSE FOR NOW: Does anyone have any dog villagers in boxes today? Looking for any of the following: Bea, Bones, Butch, Cookie, Daisy, Goldie, Maddie, Portia, Shep or Walker


----------



## King koopa

jacintaread said:


> Does anyone have any dog villagers in boxes today? Looking for any of the following: Bea, Bones, Butch, Cookie, Daisy, Goldie, Maddie, Portia, Shep or Walker


Sorry I kicked bones a while ago. I can give you his poster tho.☺


----------



## weavile

Currently looking for Chrissy since I have two days before one of my villagers moves out

Found her!


----------



## beaakapoor

looking for bea I can offer 100k bells


----------



## jacintaread

Koopadude99 said:


> Sorry I kicked bones a while ago. I can give you his poster tho.☺


OMG poor Bones  haha, yes please! I would love that. My island is called Pupperland so trying to find dog items


----------



## King koopa

jacintaread said:


> OMG poor Bones  haha, yes please! I would love that. My island is called Pupperland so trying to find dog items


Ok friend code is 7763 0830 3124 and my sister forced me to kick him because he said her face looked like a balloon when she got stung by wasps, and she was MAD.


----------



## jacintaread

Koopadude99 said:


> Ok friend code is 7763 0830 3124 and my sister forced me to kick him because he said her face looked like a balloon when she got stung by wasps, and she was MAD.


Is it ok if I come in 10 minutes? sorry for the late reply


----------



## King koopa

jacintaread said:


> Is it ok if I come in 10 minutes? sorry for the late reply


It's ok. Maybe tomorrow because my sister's playing right now.


----------



## jacintaread

Koopadude99 said:


> It's ok. Maybe tomorrow because my sister's playing right now.


Ok, let me know, I added your switch friend code


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

Globes216 said:


> Looking for Curlos, have a plot open now


Are you still looking for curlos


----------



## radioloves

Hi there, I'm looking for Raymond! I only have 237 NMTs saved up. 

I can offer golden nuggets, bells, resources, star fragments and crafts!

Thank you for considering


----------



## wiesty

LF Felicity, Merry, Francine, and Judy

My villagers I can trade are Skye, Merengue, Marina, Beau, and Aurora


----------



## Keara

looking for Dom, Molly, Diana or Ruby


----------



## Fwit

LF Zucker or Lucky! Thanks to those who have helped me get my other dreamies


----------



## MelissaH9

is anyone looking for june? she’s on boxes


----------



## Whohaw

looking for Megan.


----------



## Hannahlion

LOOKING FOR ZUCKER. I have 25 nmt


----------



## King koopa

jacintaread said:


> Ok, let me know, I added your switch friend code


Ok gates open now


----------



## GummiBear

Found her, thank you!


----------



## sunnibunniva

lf any of these babies:

Agnes, Coco, Merengue, Chester, Joey


----------



## Kdburger

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


I have Yuka in boxes today.


----------



## jotymisu

LF Ruby and Colton!!


----------



## WigginsFTW

Looking for Derwin!


----------



## Nunnafinga

LaurenAnisa said:


> LF tia, freya, skye, Judy, Rosie, Diana, or muffy any of these lovely ladies would do, thanks!


I'm going to have Muffy in boxes tomorrow if you're still looking for her.


----------



## Forthefunofit

Looking for Tangy
I can offer NMTs, crescent moon chair DIY, moon DIY, nova light DIY, stack of pearls, and stack of gold


----------



## jotymisu

LaurenAnisa said:


> LF tia, freya, skye, Judy, Rosie, Diana, or muffy any of these lovely ladies would do, thanks!



i have muffy!! she is ungifted ☺ how much would you be willing to offer for her? i’ll accept NMTs, bells, Kyle, or Katt 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



Fwit said:


> LF Zucker, Lucky, Gladys & Ankha



I have Ankha!! she’s original as well. how much would you be willing to offer? I’ll accept bells, NMTs, Kyle, or Katt


----------



## Fwit

[/QUOTE] I have Ankha!! she’s original as well. how much would you be willing to offer? I’ll accept bells, NMTs, Kyle, or Katt ☺
[/QUOTE]

I just did a trade yesterday, so I only have ~40-50 NMT left. But I also have around 10M Bells. Would any combination of this be acceptable? I completely understand if not


----------



## Gaby

Found!


----------



## Skunk

Looking for Graham! Prefer him to be original 

_FOUND! <3_​


----------



## wanderlust//

Looking for raymond, can offer 260 nmt and marshal since I have his amiibo.


----------



## Pikabun

Im looking for bob today if anyone has him lmk


----------



## jotymisu

rose star said:


> Looking for ungifted Lily, Sherb, Muffy and Francine!



I have an ungifted Muffy!! no one has claimed her yet. dm me if you’re interested! i’ll accept nmts and bells


----------



## acnlgirl

Lf Papi, I don't care if he is gifted or not.


----------



## Dunquixote

Skunk said:


> Looking for Graham! Prefer him to be original



Hey  I have his amiibo card. Want me to get him for you or did you already find him? Let me know if you still need him. I will need to tt and do his request three times, but I don’t mind at all. Just will need some time .


----------



## acnlgirl

Dunquixote said:


> Hey  I have his amiibo card. Want me to get him for you or did you already find him? Let me know if you still need him. I will need to tt and do his request three times, but I don’t mind at all. Just will need some time .


I haven’t haven’t found him yet, that would be awesome! How much would you like for him?


----------



## Dunquixote

acnlgirl said:


> I haven’t haven’t found him yet, that would be awesome! How much would you like for him?



I was talking to Skunk but I’ll be happy to help you as soon as I find out from Skunk if they still need Graham or not . I’d help both of you at the same time, but I have only one plot that is ready for me to cycle. :/ sorry


----------



## Skunk

Dunquixote said:


> Hey  I have his amiibo card. Want me to get him for you or did you already find him? Let me know if you still need him. I will need to tt and do his request three times, but I don’t mind at all. Just will need some time .


I actually ended up finding him today in my campsite! Thank you so so much though!!


----------



## Dunquixote

Skunk said:


> I actually ended up finding him today in my campsite! Thank you so so much though!!


 
Congratulations!  That’s great! You’re welcome ^.^. I’m glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Twilah

Im Looking for Pekoe, PM if anyone interested Please


----------



## Tazturdle

I have Apple in boxes if anyone is interested. I know she's not popular, but its worth a shot. She is gifted.

She's not one of my first two villagers, but she's one of my first maybe 5 to move in, idk if that changes anything in regards to her house.

Giving away for free, but would appreciate some NMT if you could spare any. Thanks


----------



## Twilah

Looking for Marshall, Maple, Pekoe

Will pay in NMT or bells


----------



## Firesquids

Looking for an ungifted Judy, Dom, or Reniegh


----------



## sloppysofa

looking for: teddy, grizzly, coco, bones, benjamin, chester ... i can trade wish list items and a few decent diys like the beekeepers hive etc


----------



## Caitlin00091

Looking for Bones!


----------



## Skandranon

I'm looking for Julia, can someone please help me find her?


----------



## Kaey

looking for sylvana !!


----------



## Skandranon

had really hoped for julia, but am now getting close to needing to leave for work, so if anyone has 
julia
olivia
caroline
i really need to fill my plot


----------



## JakeTheMusical

wanderlust// said:


> Looking for raymond, can offer 260 nmt and marshal since I have his amiibo.


I have Raymond on my island and could make available today. My auction person fell through


----------



## King koopa

As much as I love Judy, once I get her picture I think I might sell her. For free. I don't get why people charge for villagers


----------



## jadealexandra

i'm looking for Coco, Ankha, Sherb, or Stitches if anyone would be willing to trade for (ungifted) Audie 

Audie has been traded, thanks for the thread!!


----------



## King koopa

jadealexandra said:


> i'm looking for Coco, Ankha, Sherb, or Stitches if anyone would be willing to trade for (ungifted) Audie


I have ankha's amiibo, so I can give you her if you want.


----------



## jadealexandra

Koopadude99 said:


> I have ankha's amiibo, so I can give you her if you want.



i actually just traded Audie and hadn't edited this post yet, sorry about that! good luck


----------



## King koopa

jadealexandra said:


> i actually just traded Audie and hadn't edited this post yet, sorry about that! good luck


It's ok! Ankha already lives there and she was just a placeholder for raymond. I got Julian instead(Because people wanted 1,000,000,0000,bells for him) But I wanted a cat so I got ankha's card for 5 bucks.


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Bones!


----------



## Firesquids

Firesquids said:


> Looking for an ungifted Judy, Dom, or Reniegh


still looking for these guys


----------



## jotymisu

jotymisu said:


> LF Ruby and Colton!!



found! bought from a cycling shop


----------



## Charli

Looking for Blair, Teddy, Eunice, Ruby, Erik, Deirdre, Kyle, and Buzz! 
offering bells, hybrid flowers, etc


----------



## animalcrossingbear

Charli said:


> Looking for Blair, Teddy, Eunice, Ruby, Erik, Deirdre, Kyle, and Buzz!
> offering bells, hybrid flowers, etc


I have Blair, Teddy, Eunice, Ruby, Erik, Deirdre, and Kyle's amiibos!


----------



## King koopa

Well I ordered marshall's card for 5 bucks. Wish me luck on getting him! Also I'm probably gonna kick kabuki so if you want him, let me know.


----------



## jotymisu

animalcrossingbear said:


> I have Blair, Teddy, Eunice, Ruby, Erik, Deirdre, and Kyle's amiibos!



hiya, i would love kyle and ruby!! what were you looking at price wise?


----------



## ~Euphoria~

I'm looking for shep, I have a plot open, I'll pay 30 nmt for him for give you any fruit you need 
Thank you 

I know the prefix is wrong, I'm just trying to find shep


----------



## Charli

animalcrossingbear said:


> I have Blair, Teddy, Eunice, Ruby, Erik, Deirdre, and Kyle's amiibos!


Interested!! what would you be asking for them?


----------



## ~Euphoria~

Charli said:


> Interested!! what would you be asking for them?


I'm not selling him I'm sorry, I'm looking for him too. ;-; I couldnt figure out where to put this post honestly

	Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020



Charli said:


> Interested!! what would you be asking for them?


Oh god wrong post so sorry again ;-;


----------



## Charli

~Euphoria~ said:


> I'm not selling him I'm sorry, I'm looking for him too. ;-; I couldnt figure out where to put this post honestly
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 23, 2020
> 
> 
> Oh god wrong post so sorry again ;-;


Hehe its alright, been there


----------



## ~Euphoria~

Charli said:


> Hehe its alright, been there


Lol yeah it's a little confusing


----------



## wenymi

Looking for Tangy


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

ra_mry said:


> Still looking for Curlos or Willow!


Hey are you still looking for Curlos


----------



## Serabee

I'll be getting a new open space soon~ (Dobie's heading out, but I've got his Amiibo, so it's all good ) Currently interested in:
-Bonbon
-Teddy
-Rod
-Bill
-Vic
(I may edit this if I think of others, lol, I'm being very impulsive RN)

...I have varied tastes  I'd prefer original, but if gifted, just give me an idea of what they have and if it's not too wild or weird I'd probably still be cool with it. Anyway, I can pick them up as soon as now (would need to TT, which I can) or as late as the 25th (if I didn't TT at all). I can pay in IGB or NMTs... but would PREFER TBT if that's alright! But lemme know what you'd want and we'll see what we can work out ☺

Along those lines, if anyone wants Dobie, lemme know! He'd be free. BUT he's not original- been gifted bugs and clothes and maybe a bottled ship or something... he also has some really weird clothes he's been gifted by other villagers. But if you don't mind that, he's all yours!


----------



## jotymisu

Serabee said:


> I'll be getting a new open space soon~ (Dobie's heading out, but I've got his Amiibo, so it's all good ) Currently interested in:
> -Bonbon
> -Teddy
> -Rod
> -Bill
> -Vic
> (I may edit this if I think of others, lol, I'm being very impulsive RN)
> 
> ...I have varied tastes  I'd prefer original, but if gifted, just give me an idea of what they have and if it's not too wild or weird I'd probably still be cool with it. Anyway, I can pick them up as soon as now (would need to TT, which I can) or as late as the 25th (if I didn't TT at all). I can pay in IGB or NMTs... but would PREFER TBT if that's alright! But lemme know what you'd want and we'll see what we can work out ☺
> 
> Along those lines, if anyone wants Dobie, lemme know! He'd be free. BUT he's not original- been gifted bugs and clothes and maybe a bottled ship or something... he also has some really weird clothes he's been gifted by other villagers. But if you don't mind that, he's all yours!



i don’t have any of your wanted villagers unfortunately  but could i have dobie? i don’t mind that he’s gifted!! i’m in EST and i cant meet tonight but could you do tomorrow?


----------



## deleted

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Hey are you still looking for Curlos



No, I’m now undecided about which smug villager I want. Thank you though!


----------



## Serabee

jotymisu said:


> i don’t have any of your wanted villagers unfortunately  but could i have dobie? i don’t mind that he’s gifted!! i’m in EST and i cant meet tonight but could you do tomorrow?


Sure! Tomorrow would actually work way better for me  I'm in CT (an hour behind you) and can get him to you in the early/later afternoon (at the earliest, I've got work calls in the morning but will then be on and off pretty much all day)!


----------



## Reddsharks

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Still seeking sherb


Are you still asking for sherb?


----------



## jotymisu

Serabee said:


> Sure! Tomorrow would actually work way better for me  I'm in CT (an hour behind you) and can get him to you in the early/later afternoon (at the earliest, I've got work calls in the morning but will then be on and off pretty much all day)!



i’m really sorry, i wanted him but don’t have any room on my island anymore ;-; i’ll be sure to let you know if i do again! again i apologize, thank you for being so kind in your reply!! ;v;


----------



## Serabee

jotymisu said:


> i’m really sorry, i wanted him but don’t have any room on my island anymore ;-; i’ll be sure to let you know if i do again! again i apologize, thank you for being so kind in your reply!! ;v;


No worries! I'll just see if anyone else wants him  Unfortunately, he's in boxes, so it would have to be today!

So here's me letting everyone know Dobie is still available (for free)! He's NOT original, he has some bugs/fish and some clothing (including weird stuff from other villagers ) but if you don't mind, lemme know, and he's yours! (though I won't be able to get him out for a few hours, I'm in a work meeting right now)


----------



## jotymisu

Serabee said:


> No worries! I'll just see if anyone else wants him  Unfortunately, he's in boxes, so it would have to be today!
> 
> So here's me letting everyone know Dobie is still available (for free)! He's NOT original, he has some bugs/fish and some clothing (including weird stuff from other villagers ) but if you don't mind, lemme know, and he's yours! (though I won't be able to get him out for a few hours, I'm in a work meeting right now)



oh okay!! still, thank you for the offer!!


----------



## Wooper

I'm looking for ungifted raddle. I don't have a plot open yet since it will probably take a while to get him


----------



## Sophie23

I’m looking for ungifted Judy can trade for in game bells


----------



## Caitlin00091

Caitlin00091 said:


> Still looking for Bones!


Still looking 
Update: Got him!


----------



## breloom63

Hi, I'm looking for Erik and have an empty plot. I can offer 50 NMTs  or 4million bells! Thank you so much.

Edit: NVM, I got him! Thank you!


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for lily. I have nmt for her.


----------



## Firesquids

Still looking for Judy, Dom, or Reneigh


----------



## hakutaku

Have an empty plot and looking for any of these if anyone wants to get rid of them:
- O'Hare
- Kabuki
- Tangy
- Zucker
- Audie
- Flora
- Mint
- Coco
I can only offer tbt as payment though,,,


----------



## Nosfurratu

Looking for Walt & Julian
I can pay TBT, NMT, and/or IGB!!


----------



## Reddsharks

Looking for Poncho and Butch! I have IGB and NMT
They are my absolute favorites ><


----------



## jessyj

Looking for Judy, Fang, Rosie, Roald  
got an open plot ready, offering IGB


----------



## Altarium

Looking for Erik and Teddy!
Can offer TBT, NMT, or whatever you think it's fair


----------



## Maxwell.p.

If you have a duck named Joey, I will pay 2,500,000 bells for him. He's my sisters' dreamie.


----------



## akmcghee24

@Altarium where did you make your signature? Like the lineup of all the villagers?


----------



## Capchir

Looking for pate!! I had her in wild world & she has been my favorite ever since. I’ll pay anything!!


----------



## King koopa

You know what? I gave up on Marshall and got Margie instead. Yeah sure she's not nearly as popular, but it's ok. She's my first elephant, so I took the chance.


----------



## cinnamonbella

i have Joey in boxes today if you are still looking


----------



## Firesquids

Koopadude99 said:


> You know what? I gave up on Marshall and got Margie instead. Yeah sure she's not nearly as popular, but it's ok. She's my first elephant, so I took the chance.


Margie's pretty great, she's like a circus elephant


----------



## MLGxHOPS

Firesquids said:


> Still looking for Judy, Dom, or Reneigh


I have Dom if you're interested


----------



## Firesquids

Still looking for Reneigh and Judy


----------



## Darcii

MLGxHOPS said:


> I have Dom if you're interested


I'm looking for Dom, have a spot free and happy to pay. Is he available?


----------



## akmcghee24

Hamlet in boxes


----------



## zammey12

Looking for Tia or Dom. Don’t have much to offer other than Bells or maybe some cool items, so if anyone is feeling generous we can trade


----------



## Sherra

Looking for Kiki! Please let me know if you have her and what you would like in exchange, whether it’s bells or NMT, maybe a bit of TBT.


----------



## sunnibunniva

Still looking for Agnes, Joey, and Chester! Also kinda interested in Pietro


----------



## King koopa

Koopadude99 said:


> You know what? I gave up on Marshall and got Margie instead. Yeah sure she's not nearly as popular, but it's ok. She's my first elephant, so I took the chance.


I really hope Margie isn't like Monty and kills my hybrids with her moving spot.(this is New leaf by the way) Fuchsia did but she was a dreamie she gets away with it . I mean I'll be nice but I have a short temper with my villagers. If they do something I don't like 3 times, i p.p.h. (pitfall push and hit with net)


----------



## cleme

Hello, one of villager (Ed) is leaving ! I'm currently looking for Diana, Dobie, Dom, Fang, Marshal, Raymond or Wolfgang 
If you have any of them, please send me a message. I can pay with bells or some NMT  
Btw, I'm french so excuse me if I'm doing some mistakes in english


----------



## glora

Hi there 
I’m looking for Cyd


----------



## mangoe

CafeBrewster said:


> Looking for Ketchup!


I've got Ketchup! She's been gifted a few clothes all in her style, and she has a gas stove to go with all her cooking supplies. You can't really tell she's gifted. I'll take a pretty tbt for her!


----------



## King koopa

Koopadude99 said:


> I really hope Margie isn't like Monty and kills my hybrids with her moving spot.(this is New leaf by the way) Fuchsia did but she was a dreamie she gets away with it . I mean I'll be nice but I have a short temper with my villagers. If they do something I don't like 3 times, i p.p.h. (pitfall push and hit with net)


Nevermind, Margie moved near pecan's house and she killed 2 pear trees but it's ok because they were normal pears and I had too many anyways. Bad news, well Bob is in my campsite. My town is full. I'll get him some day.


----------



## jenboston22

Looking for Carrie the kangaroo. My son's choice to replace Egbert the chicken


----------



## cali

Wooper said:


> I'm looking for ungifted raddle. I don't have a plot open yet since it will probably take a while to get him


I have Raddle if you still want him 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Wooper said:


> I'm looking for ungifted raddle. I don't have a plot open yet since it will probably take a while to get him





Wooper said:


> I'm looking for ungifted raddle. I don't have a plot open yet since it will probably take a while to get him


I have Raddle if you still want him


----------



## Alannah20

Looking for Raymond, Maple, Ankha, Fang and Daisy!!


----------



## Guymol

Looking for Merengue!! Thanks


----------



## cleme

Hi there ! I'm still looking for Diana, Dobie, Dom, Fang, Marshal, Raymond or Wolfgang 
If you have any of them, please send me a message. I can pay with bells or some NMT or whatever you like ^^


----------



## Reddsharks

Reddsharks said:


> Looking for Poncho and Butch! I have IGB and NMT
> They are my absolute favorites ><


Still looking


----------



## Cyku

I'm looking for Mira, the uchi rabbit, if anyone is willing to part with her for free (I have a rule to not buy or sell villagers), I can place a plot at any moment.


----------



## cleme

Hi there ! I'm still looking for Diana, Dobie, Dom, Fang, Marshal or Raymond 
If you have any of them, please send me a message. I can pay with bells or some NMT or whatever you like ^^


----------



## sarcasm101

Hoping to move in Puck today if anyone has him available!!


----------



## Tiger513

wenymi said:


> Looking for Tangy


I have Tangy in boxes right now if you're still looking for her


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Looking for big sister Cherry  lmk what you're looking for if you happen to have her!


----------



## Aalyshaaaa

Looking for Cherry, Dom, Drago, Judy, or Julian


----------



## Wolfie

Guymol said:


> Looking for Merengue!! Thanks



I have her in boxes if you want her! I am giving her away


----------



## Lady Black

I'm still looking for Kabuki :x offering tbt, nmt and igb!


----------



## King koopa

I


Lady Black said:


> I'm still looking for Kabuki :x offering tbt, nmt and igb!


i was thinking about selling my kabuki. Do you want him?


----------



## orangepenguin04

Looking for Cyrano again. I can offer NMTs.


----------



## deleted

LF Sylvia the sisterly kangaroo!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020

VERY desperate for Sylvia. I will drop everything to pick her up. PM me if you have her, please.


----------



## cleme

Hi there, my bestfriend has an empty spot today, she's looking for *Croque* ! 
She can pay with bells or nmt


----------



## ACNH_walnut

I’m looking for filbert lolly and tad can pay bells


----------



## Equity

ACNH_walnut said:


> I’m looking for filbert lolly and tad can pay bells


Someone’s selling Filbert for NMTs, not sure if bells would be acceptable! xD https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/selling-filbert.571122/


----------



## akmcghee24

Alannah20 said:


> Looking for Raymond, Maple, Ankha, Fang and Daisy!!


I have amiibos coming in the mail in a week or so if you want to take a look at my post here.


----------



## nyx~

-


----------



## deleted

LF Sylvia!


----------



## cardinal

looking for henry, roald, agnes, ankha, dobie and especially vesta!!! vesta means a lot to me <3


----------



## King koopa

Looking for in New leaf:
Julian
Marshall
Rolf
Erik
Diana
Bianca
Bangle
Selling in New leaf: Bunnie? I 50/50 on selling her.
Looking for in New horizons:
Fang
Rolf
Marshall
Diana
Bones(i was forced to kick him and now I want him back)
Selling in New horizons:  maybe Judy at some point or Ken. Whichever one asks to move first.
Let me know if you want/have any of these villagers. And yes my theme is winter, so I need villagers with a winter design or feel to them.


----------



## hakutaku

hakutaku said:


> Have an empty plot and looking for any of these if anyone wants to get rid of them:
> - O'Hare
> - Kabuki
> - Zucker
> - Judy
> - Coco
> - Dom
> I can only offer tbt as payment though,,,



I have an empty plot again, still looking for any of these villagers and offering tbt as payment!


----------



## deleted

Nookazon didn’t work. Still looking for Sylvia. Seriously, I will drop everything for her.


----------



## cleme

Hello everyone,
My bestfriend is still looking for Croque, Shep or Knox ! 
She can pays with whatever you like  

Please Let me know if you have one of them in boxes


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm looking for Papi, Erik, or Deli. Will pay with IGBs.


----------



## pinkcosmo101

The villagers I'm looking for are in my signature. Im focusing on Ricky RN but any of them will be good.


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anybody looking for Rosie?


----------



## pinkrosiekitty

LF: Audie
FT: NMT, catalog items IGB


----------



## King koopa

Koopadude99 said:


> Looking for in New leaf:
> Julian
> Marshall
> Rolf
> Erik
> Diana
> Bianca
> Bangle
> Selling in New leaf: Bunnie? I 50/50 on selling her.
> Looking for in New horizons:
> Fang
> Rolf
> Marshall
> Diana
> Bones(i was forced to kick him and now I want him back)
> Selling in New horizons:  maybe Judy at some point or Ken. Whichever one asks to move first.
> Let me know if you want/have any of these villagers. And yes my theme is winter, so I need villagers with a winter design or feel to them.


UPDATE pecan metioned Bunnie is leaving my town but Bunnie doesn't like to ping me, so if she doesn't ping me in the next couple of days, I guess I'm 100 Selling her. For free because I have too much money. Kinda sad, because Bunnie was a starter. But, again if she pings me then I won't let her move.  So I'm only kicking her out if she says "I'm not telling anyone I'm moving so better start packing".


----------



## Canis Lupus

Evening friends! Once again I am looking for ANY Wolf villager please!!!!
I don't have much to exchange, a decent amount of bells or a couple NMTs I can give.

I already have:
Dobie, Kyle, Audie and Whitney


----------



## akmcghee24

Canis Lupus said:


> Evening friends! Once again I am looking for ANY Wolf villager please!!!!
> I don't have much to exchange, a decent amount of bells or a couple NMTs I can give.
> 
> I already have:
> Dobie, Kyle, Audie and Whitney


Hello! I will be getting the amiibos for these villagers: please use thread here.
fang 
cheif
skye
freya


----------



## Zoetowns

Looking for ungifted Mac!!


----------



## ekslider

looking for ungifted bunnie, poppy, or rosie!




Caitlin00091 said:


> Is anybody looking for Rosie?


i am! is she still available?


----------



## UnendingHope

Anyone looking for Twiggy?


----------



## gloomville

Found


----------



## Bluebellie

Looking for Raymond 

Edit: found!


----------



## Aubrey895

Looking for Melba. I have nmt or tbt.


----------



## King koopa

Koopadude99 said:


> Looking for in New leaf:
> Julian
> Marshall
> Rolf
> Erik
> Diana
> Bianca
> Bangle
> Selling in New leaf: Bunnie? I 50/50 on selling her.
> Looking for in New horizons:
> Fang
> Rolf
> Marshall
> Diana
> Bones(i was forced to kick him and now I want him back)
> Selling in New horizons:  maybe Judy at some point or Ken. Whichever one asks to move first.
> Let me know if you want/have any of these villagers. And yes my theme is winter, so I need villagers with a winter design or feel to them.





Koopadude99 said:


> UPDATE pecan metioned Bunnie is leaving my town but Bunnie doesn't like to ping me, so if she doesn't ping me in the next couple of days, I guess I'm 100 Selling her. For free because I have too much money. Kinda sad, because Bunnie was a starter. But, again if she pings me then I won't let her move.  So I'm only kicking her out if she says "I'm not telling anyone I'm moving so better start packing".


Also nookazon prices for her are crazy! BUT THAT IS NOTHING TO MARSHALL. Like Bunnie was 1,000,000 bells! I had no idea she was that popular!


----------



## Thejaycuevas

Looking for Lucky!

I am willing to trade Merengue for him.


----------



## Maxwell.p.

Is anybody looking for marshal?


----------



## spectrophile

Seeking Reneigh! Preferably ungifted but I'll do anything for her either way :3


----------



## King koopa

Never mind about Bunnie. Someone's taking her from me.


----------



## HaJi

Looking for my baby Chevre ;;


----------



## Thejaycuevas

Looking for Reneigh! I can pay in NMTs.


----------



## MindMeld

I would be interested in getting the character Lucky.  He's pretty much me in villager form.


----------



## CadenceACNH/ACNL

Nosfurratu said:


> Looking for Julian Peoke Gladys Roscoe Tiffany & Vesta!


Edit: sorry nvm sold


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF (updated v4.0):
Wolfgang, Dizzy, Olivia, Pecan, Henry, and Ursala!


----------



## King koopa

Also ever mind on Bianca. A nice person is letting he go on the 10th! Thank you!


----------



## itsmxuse

DinosaurDumpster said:


> LF (updated v4.0):
> Wolfgang, Dizzy, Olivia, Pecan, Henry, and Ursala!


You still interested in Henry? He’s in boxes tomorrow


----------



## toxapex

MindMeld said:


> I would be interested in getting the character Lucky.  He's pretty much me in villager form.



Lucky just got put in boxes in my town, if you’d like him!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

itsmxuse said:


> You still interested in Henry? He’s in boxes tomorrow


Yeah i'm still interested! It will take a bit of time to get a plot open though since I have to do school and get a plot open, so maybe around 6pm PST I will be available.


----------



## Jenn Chaos

Looking for Roscoe!


----------



## lucitine

Looking for Dom!


----------



## Yorli

Looking for Elvis please


----------



## ac-player

I know its a big ask because they're very wanted but if anyone has Judy or Stitches or knows anyone who has them who no longer wants them could you please tell me, my girlfriend has been searching for them for months and has had no luck. I could try come up with some form of payment if necessary but it might take a while as I dont really have a lot to offer.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Is anyone looking for Merengue? She is in boxes today.  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/merengue-is-ready-for-her-next-adventure.572016/


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Changed up my dreamy list a bit! LF:
Wolfgang, Bones, Olivia, Pecan, Henry, Ursala!


----------



## King koopa

Dreamie update
Did I mention how much I love drift? I like him for 3 reasons.
1 He's one of the few frogs that don't look ugly.
2 He is a red frog and red is my second favorite color.
3 Back in 2018,(this is new leaf) my sister told me that drift replaced roald,(who left without telling her.) and she was gonna start the 16 villager cycle and she said if I wanted any I had to tell her. So I came to her town and talked to him. Now keep in mind, back then I didn't know who drift was. But as soon as I came into his house I knew who i wanted to fill the last space.Then in June of that year, my sister told me he was moving, and she lost maple in the process. Rip. Anyway, I picked him up. I was so happy to finally have him. But when drift moved out of my sister's town, she had a empty plot and by the time I let drift move, he came back to the old town. And he's still there even thought my sister moved to New horizons.
Now I want him in New horizons only one slight problem: My sister played the game at midnight and now she's the island owner. Plus, when she was hunting for sherb, she passed drift. I Will do anything for this frog so once Ken or Judy leaves, 1mill bells is for any nice person to give me him.


----------



## Straitnine19

Norma will be in boxes tomorrow if anyone is interested. Its her birthday too this month so that can help nook miles


----------



## manglegrove

LF Raddle or Jeremiah! I have Muffy moving right now if anyone is interested!


----------



## Pondo

lucitine said:


> Looking for Dom!


Dom will be in boxes for me tomorrow if you’d like~ he’s ungifted, to boot.


----------



## Saeran

ra_mry said:


> Nookazon didn’t work. Still looking for Sylvia. Seriously, I will drop everything for her.


I could give you sylvia :3


----------



## Geoni

Looking for Hazel or Phoebe! Can offer NMT or TBT.


----------



## Hypno KK

I'm urgently looking for Shep. I can offer TBT or IGB.


----------



## SakuraUsagi

Hi there! So I'm looking around for Diana for a friend whose helped me out on the game. Any one selling her and if so what price? Hopefully nothing too rich.


----------



## akmcghee24

ac-player said:


> I know its a big ask because they're very wanted but if anyone has Judy or Stitches or knows anyone who has them who no longer wants them could you please tell me, my girlfriend has been searching for them for months and has had no luck. I could try come up with some form of payment if necessary but it might take a while as I dont really have a lot to offer.


I will have Stitches amiibo soon, PM me if interested.


SakuraUsagi said:


> Hi there! So I'm looking around for Diana for a friend whose helped me out on the game. Any one selling her and if so what price? Hopefully nothing too rich.


I will have her amiibo soon as well. PM me if interested as well. 
TY


----------



## SakuraUsagi

SakuraUsagi said:


> Hi there! So I'm looking around for Diana for a friend whose helped me out on the game. Any one selling her and if so what price? Hopefully nothing too rich.


Nvm


----------



## akmcghee24

SakuraUsagi said:


> Nvm


OK! no problem!


----------



## MindMeld

toxapex said:


> Lucky just got put in boxes in my town, if you’d like him!


I'm guessing I missed him.  No big deal!


----------



## akmcghee24

MindMeld said:


> I'm guessing I missed him.  No big deal!


I have his amibo if you want me to put you on the list! Heading to bed now so I will see your message in the morning if you respond.


----------



## King koopa

Updated dreamie list
Note that I'm looking for winter/vilagers I always wanted or left in the past.
This time, I'll have a list of people in my town and people I'm kicking or already moving.
Have in New leaf
Gayle: great I'll never let her go.
Bunnie: moving on the 9th.
Pecan: some people might see her as fall, but she looks winter to me.
Curly: the best pig in my opinion.
Pudge: he deserves more love. Why? Well he randomly pushed Monty in a pitfall on the title screen once. That earned him a permanent spot.
Hippeux: I think he's cute. Hey, put that net down.
Fuchsia: my sister used to have her but I got her randomly and I was so happy. She was a dreamie.
Celia: A nice eagle that replaced her regal bad with a whale shark. Nuff said.
Margie: even thought she's not really winter, I still took her.
Looking for:
Rolf: I love the tigers and he's my second favorite second only to bangle.
Diana: My sister really wants her and even spent 1,000,000 bells on her picture. I want her because she's cool.
Erik: Erik the black nosed reindeer he's cool and winter too. 
Whitney: fang needs his girl. Probably coming after I let gayle go.
Marshall: cute, winter, and pecan's girlfriend. What's not to like?
Drift: No, not Tokyo drift! The frog.
Hans: Hey, put that axe down I see you.
This isn't final because so many villagers camp and whatnot and I feel like basically, when I daily stuff like checking campers working at brewster's, I feel like each day I meet a new villager.


----------



## OiGuessWho

Looking for Reneigh. Anyone got her?


----------



## Equity

manglegrove said:


> LF Raddle or Jeremiah! I have Muffy moving right now if anyone is interested!


Hello! Are you still looking for Raddle? He hasn’t moved out yet, but I can work on it today if you’d like him!


----------



## Straitnine19

Anyone want norma?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Still looking for  Wolfgang, Bones, Olivia, Pecan, Henry, an Ursala if anyone has them!


----------



## OiGuessWho

Still looking for Reneigh! Time's ticking on.


----------



## GummiBear

Found, thanks!


----------



## akmcghee24

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Still looking for  Wolfgang, Bones, Olivia, Pecan, Henry, an Ursala if anyone has them!


I have Olivia!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

akmcghee24 said:


> I have Olivia!


Can I take her off your hands if you don't mind?


----------



## akmcghee24

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Can I take her off your hands if you don't mind?


Once she asks to move out or my amiibo kicks her out shes all yours for 25 TBT or 15 NMT


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

akmcghee24 said:


> Once she asks to move out or my amiibo kicks her out shes all yours for 25 TBT or 15 NMT


Yeah, I can do that! Lmk when she's in boxes!


----------



## Patisserie

I don’t really play the game enough to have lots of bells or nook tickets. But, I’m looking for Sherb, Cid, or Reneigh.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Still LF Wolfgang, Bones, Olivia, Pecan, and Ursala! Let me know if you have any of them!


----------



## Kattea

I'll have a spare plot on Saturday. Looking for an ungifted jock villager for 1 mil IGB.
Priority: Lyman, Genji, Costeau
Would also take: Bam, Rudy, Poncho, Sheldon, Tad, Teddy


----------



## deleted

Saeran said:


> I could give you sylvia :3



Thank you, but I don’t have a vacancy right now and I don’t time travel :/


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

Currently looking for either Chrissy, Marshal, or Marina while I have an empty plot of land free, I can offer TBT, let me know of an amount you’d be happy with! Preferably ungifted but not necessary


----------



## skarmoury

I am looking for Shep!  Would love if he was ungifted but lightly gifted is cool too. <33
Can pay in tbt or a few nmt!


----------



## Faredell

Altarium said:


> Looking for Erik and Teddy!
> Can offer TBT, NMT, or whatever you think it's fair


I Have Teddy in boxes at the moment


----------



## akmcghee24

Felicity is moving out!


----------



## Sunny Isle

Hello guys! This is my first time here so this might not post where I want it to...
But does anyone have Barold in boxes?
I can pay anything less than 50,000 bells


----------



## Kattea

I'll have a spare plot tomorrow. Looking for an ungifted jock villager for 1 mil IGB.
Priority: Lyman, Genji, Costeau
Would also take: Bam, Rudy, Poncho, Sheldon, Tad, Teddy


----------



## Firesquids

Still looking for ungifted Reneigh


----------



## ripley4O77

I'm running out of NMT to travel, I'm looking for Muffy to fill my sisterly spot, please save my island before Jambette moves in! ;A; Willing to pay TBT! Or anything I can offer but NMT cuz, well, I was using them. :/


----------



## Fwit

Looking for an ungifted Clay, the lazy hamster. I'm available most of the weekend so just PM me if you can help me get my dreamie!


----------



## savvistyles

Currently have Pekoe who is in boxes!! NMT or Bells!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020



Nosfurratu said:


> Looking for Julian Peoke Gladys Roscoe Tiffany & Vesta!


I have Pekoe if you’re still needing her, and have a plot available!


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Looking for original ungifted Kitty. I'll have a plot open today and tomorrow. I can pay in IGB or TBT.


----------



## MoonPrincess

Found!


----------



## Vizionari

Looking for Kid Cat, don't have a plot open currently but should have one vacant soon!


----------



## Kasosuki

Currently have muffy in boxes. Need her out in an hour!! Looking for NMT or to trade for Apollo/Sherb/Lolly


----------



## EvilSide

I have a plot and I'm looking for Chrissy! No I don't! Yay!! Will be looking for Papi next!


----------



## Firesquids

Got her!


----------



## kenjikitty889

Kasosuki said:


> Currently have muffy in boxes. Need her out in an hour!! Looking for NMT or to trade for Apollo/Sherb/Lolly


If you are still looking for Lolly, I will have her amiibo soon.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF Bones, Olivia, Pecan, and Ursala still!


----------



## kenjikitty889

DinosaurDumpster I am trying to get Olivia in boxes today.


----------



## King koopa

I just got fang on nh. I SWEAR MY GAME READS MY MIND. It's how I got judy. Also curly's moving If anyone wanted some bacon.


----------



## Loreley

LF Claude or Butch. Plot currently available.
edit: found!


----------



## xTurnip

LF Judy for 300 NMT.

edit: got a trade for her!


----------



## jacintaread

Looking for any dog villagers! Preferable Bones, Goldie, Walker, Bea, Daisy, Butch, Maddie or Shep!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 5, 2020

Looking for any dog villagers for my island Pupper Land!!! Can trade NMT's


----------



## kunhain

LF Lobo, Kyle and Ankha


----------



## kenjikitty889

O'Hare is in boxes


----------



## charlie_moo_

Have an empty plot atm and desperately looking for Willow


----------



## kenjikitty889

Olivia in boxes


----------



## hakutaku

Looking for Judy rn since I still don't have a snooty, if anyone has a Judy they're wanting to sell for tbt then just let me know! ^_^


----------



## Firesquids

got her


----------



## _Rainy_

Firesquids said:


> still looking


I just found her on a mystery Island if you still want her


----------



## Firesquids

Reneezombie said:


> I just found her on a mystery Island if you still want her


Reneigh or Cherry?


----------



## _Rainy_

Firesquids said:


> Reneigh or Cherry?


Oh sorry Reneigh


----------



## Hollyj264

LF Lucky, Cookie, Lily, Julian, Raymond. I also have Buck the green jock horse in boxes!


----------



## kenjikitty889

Hollyj264 said:


> LF Lucky, Cookie, Lily, Julian, Raymond. I also have Buck the green jock horse in boxes!


I have all of those amiibos except Raymond! PM me please.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF Bones and Deirdre!


----------



## Altarium

Hi everyone! I'm still desperately looking for Teddy  Would prefer him ungifted, but light gifted works fine too! 
Can mainly offer NMT and IGB. Thank you!


----------



## Damniel

looking for zell, drift and vesta!


----------



## Emmsey

Still searching for an ungifted/lightly gifted Sherb. I'll have a plot available on Wednesday-  DM me if you'd like to trade. Can do IGB/NMT/TBT's in offers.

EDIT: Got me a Sherb! Thanks to a kind TBTer!


----------



## RedPanda

LF Fang. I have a plot open at the moment - thanks!


----------



## Chibee

Anyone want an ungifted Punchy?


----------



## King koopa

Updated dreamie list for new horizons 

And also if the text is in blue that villager is one I'm looking for.
If it's red I will litterally do anything ANYTHING to get that villager. 

Drift 
Marshall
Audie
Pecan (i already have her in New leaf)
Dizzy
Apollo 
Hans
Yeah I'm trying to get more "popular" villagers. Luckily for me most of my favorites are overated/kinda popular. 
As someone with judy, now I feel like a God that my game randomly spawned her on the FIRST TICKET.


----------



## Shaytana

Looking for an ungifted Skye. Will have an open plot tomorrow 9/9. Can pay NMT. Edit - found her


----------



## outofwrlds

Looking for Agnes! I'll have an open slot tomorrow, but I'll time travel to get her today if someone has her. Willing to pay in NMT or IGB. 

DM me, please


----------



## kenjikitty889

Koopadude99 said:


> Updated dreamie list for new horizons
> 
> And also if the text is in blue that villager is one I'm looking for.
> If it's red I will litterally do anything ANYTHING to get that villager.
> 
> Drift
> Marshall
> Audie
> Pecan (i already have her in New leaf)
> Dizzy
> Apollo
> Hans
> Yeah I'm trying to get more "popular" villagers. Luckily for me most of my favorites are overated/kinda popular.
> As someone with judy, now I feel like a God that my game randomly spawned her on the FIRST TICKET.


I can give you Marshall later this week.


----------



## catrina

i am looking for Truffles ! please, i can offer you nmt &/ bells!  <3


----------



## pietrofan13

got my villagers, nvm <3


----------



## Pintuition

I'm looking for Lolly, Cookie, Diana, Chrissy, Tia, or Rosie! I will have a plot open tomorrow (9/8/20). I can offer NMT or bells!


----------



## King koopa

kenjikitty889 said:


> I can give you Marshall later this week.


Really? Thank you! I'm trying to get a open plot at the moment.


----------



## bigmeanjolene

Canis Lupus said:


> Evening friends! Once again I am looking for ANY Wolf villager please!!!!
> I don't have much to exchange, a decent amount of bells or a couple NMTs I can give.
> 
> I already have:
> Dobie, Kyle, Audie and Whitney


i have lobo and freya if you’re interested


----------



## akmcghee24

Ankha is moving out! Please PM @kenjikitty889 or quote my comment and @kenjikitty889 or I will respond.


----------



## Hollyj264

I’m looking for Raymond, Lucky, Cookie, Julian or Lily  message me if you want to make a deal


----------



## madisonash9958

I’ve been looking for KiKi forever!!!! Please DM me if you have her! I can pay bells.


----------



## PeachPolly

Hi there! Looking for Teddy please!! Have spent wayyy too many tickets trying to find him!! 
Can give bells/NMT/potentially wish list items depending on what you want!!


----------



## Tazturdle

Hi, I have Audie in boxes at the moment, but she's only available for a few hours.

I have only owned her for about a fortnight, and the only thing I have given her is a hat because it was her birthday recently.

I'm giving her away, but some bells or nmt would be GREATLY appreciated.(Nmt would be preferred)

Thank you


----------



## BluebearL




----------



## buuunii

Looking for Whitney or Freya!


----------



## kenjikitty889

Desperately looking for Merry to fill my plot


----------



## buny

im looking for Pekoe if anyone has her!


----------



## kenjikitty889

@buny I will have her amiibo soon.


----------



## buny

kenjikitty889 said:


> @buny I will have her amiibo soon.



oh? how soon?   i have a spot open right now, cause someone moved yesterday!


----------



## kenjikitty889

not that soon, sorry, it will be at least 3 days


----------



## Blurry

Looking for Broffina


----------



## buny

kenjikitty889 said:


> not that soon, sorry, it will be at least 3 days



i'll let you know if i have a spot still so we can arrange something! thanks


----------



## Blurry

Does anybody have Broffina who will be in boxes tomorrow?


----------



## Fwit

Still looking for an ungifted Clay! Please PM me if you can help me get my dreamie!


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Lucha, preferably with his house in tact!

edit: I will also trade art for Sherb!  ; ; ex: 1 2


----------



## Dork

looking for original/ungifted Goldie, felicity, Tammy and Soleil :>


----------



## Chibee

I’m looking for Roald & Rosie


----------



## Lizardman

I'm looking for Stinky or Bob!


----------



## Le Ham

nvm


----------



## Chibee

Found Rosie - Thank you so much Caitlin00091!

Just looking for Roald or Hamlet now

- Nvm: Hamlet found, thank you very much Nunnafinga!


----------



## outofwrlds

Looking for a few dreamies! I'm hoping to get Agnes or Diana the most. Others on my list are Pekoe, Poppy, Lopez, Marshall, and Drago. 

I have a spot open right now that I'm planning to hold for a few days, and I can pay in IGB or NMT!


----------



## horan

Looking for Biff or Ribbot


----------



## lucitine

Looking for Henry~

	Post automatically merged: Sep 10, 2020



horan said:


> Looking for Biff or Ribbot


I've got biff if you're still looking


----------



## Ruthberry

Looking for Teddy! Can pay in IGB or NMT. Thanks


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for the cute sheep Willow and the camo alligator Sly


----------



## MayorGong

Looking for Marcel


----------



## IslaYuka

Looking for either ungifted Paolo or Sylvia on 13 September!


----------



## spectrophile

Looking for Lobo! Can give pretty much anything you want. Would prefer ungifted.


----------



## lucitine

Looking for Henry~


----------



## butz

No longer looking!


----------



## minnew

Looking for Lily today! Please message me!


----------



## Twill

I’m looking for Sherb! Can pay in bells or NMT.


----------



## IslaYuka

Today I'm looking for Paolo or Sylvia!!

Edit: found!


----------



## Straitnine19

Edit: taken


----------



## elce

Looking for: Apollo, Tiffany, Muffy, Kiki, and Roscoe


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Looking for Rolf and Lopez! Preferred original (or at least not gifted any clothes).


----------



## Gleo

Looking for: Muffy, Pecan

Edit: Kiki and Lucky found (thank you again!)


----------



## itsmxuse

Is anyone LF Kitt?

As she will be in boxes tomorrow on my island


----------



## Balverine

Looking for Kyle! He doesn't have to be ready right away, as I am working on moving Raymond out
but if you have him and you're willing to trade/sell/whatever, please let me know!! =w=


----------



## Viridia

Hi!! I'm looking for any cow villagers, except Patty and Vic. I'm especially desperate for Tipper. Thank you!


----------



## gh0st

Looking for Tangy ;o; and Dom~


----------



## HaJi

Please help me get my baby boy Cyd back


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Looking for Lucky longterm! By longterm I mean I don't have a plot ready and don't (usually) TT, but if you have his amiibo or would be willing to work with me, please let me know! Trying to get my boy in as a permanent villager and want him by October ^~^


----------



## QueenOfFabulous

I’m looking for Rudy

[Freya found - I do not currently have a plot open]


----------



## glora

Still looking for Cyd can pay 50tbt or bells


----------



## Mahalo_Bay

outofwrlds said:


> Looking for a few dreamies! I'm hoping to get Agnes or Diana the most. Others on my list are Pekoe, Poppy, Lopez, Marshall, and Drago.
> 
> I have a spot open right now that I'm planning to hold for a few days, and I can pay in IGB or NMT!


 By any chance are you still looking for Drago?


----------



## prostime

..


----------



## doompants

I'm currently looking for my best friend in past AC-games, Nibbles the peppy Squirrel.

I'm willing to pay IGB's and up to 100 NMTs for her.


----------



## Firesquids

prostime said:


> Looking for an ungifted Bones. Willing to pay 100 NMT for him! I would go island hopping for him myself, but I don’t have the time to do so with classes and such.


I've got Bones ready to go!


----------



## Yorli

Looking for an ungifted Aurora. Can pay in tbt or bells


----------



## Jessi

LF: ungifted Carmen, static, and maple. Willing to pay nmt and tbt


----------



## Caitlin00091

Is anybody looking for Gala?


----------



## Stephanie.Schaffner

Mikon said:


> Willing to give tbt for these dreamies of mines because I'm too poor to actually get nook miles and bells...so if anyone has a kind heart please help a girl out qq. It should be in my signature the babies I'm looking for. Thank you for your time


What do u need


----------



## Hedgy

Anybody have Molly in Boxes rn? I have bells and gold


----------



## Serabee

Someone's leaving Woodland! So, I'm looking for a new villager ☺ At the moment I'd be most interested in:
Vic
Teddy
Hazel
Grizzly
Rod
Kid Cat 
(may edit this if I think of more, lol)

If anyone's got any of these guys heading off their island soon, lemme know!


----------



## HaJi

Yorli said:


> Looking for an ungifted Aurora. Can pay in tbt or bells


I have her on my island, I'[ll be moving her soon. Do you still want her?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

Does anyone have Benjamin?


----------



## glora

glora said:


> Still looking for Cyd can pay 50tbt or bells



no longer looking found him


----------



## hakutaku

Still looking for Judy! Willing to pay any amount of my tbt for her,,


----------



## Serabee

Plume said:


> I'm looking for Lucha, preferably with his house in tact!
> 
> edit: I will also trade art for Sherb!  ; ; ex: 1 2


If you're still interested in Sherb, I've got him available, but you'd need to be able to pick him up today! No need for art, either, he's free to a good home ☺ Not fully original, though, I've gifted him some cute clothes and he displays one of them ( Long Denim Cardigan in gray) in his home, but I think all his original furniture is still there.


----------



## Plume

Serabee said:


> If you're still interested in Sherb, I've got him available, but you'd need to be able to pick him up today! No need for art, either, he's free to a good home ☺ Not fully original, though, I've gifted him some cute clothes and he displays one of them ( Long Denim Cardigan in gray) in his home, but I think all his original furniture is still there.


really??? ahh! I would love to take him! Thanks, I really appreciate the offer. ; ; I'm going to try my best to teleport a villager out within the next hour!!


----------



## Serabee

Plume said:


> really??? ahh! I would love to take him! Thanks, I really appreciate the offer. ; ; I'm going to try my best to teleport a villager out within the next hour!!


Awesome! Just lemme know when you're ready~ 
I'm getting a villager from someone else, but they're willing to be flexible so Sherb can find a home ☺


----------



## CarGuy87

I'm looking for Rosie or apollo. I'm not rich but I will pay 100,000 bells for either one of the 2. I will also pay 10 NMT. Please contact if you have either one of them.


----------



## Hedgy

Looking for the Following villagers-
Molly
Raymond


----------



## Han Solo

Looking for Stitches! Currently working on kicking Judy out to make space for him if anyone is still looking for her


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Non-original Pango is in boxes *today* if anyone is looking for her! ^_^

Edit: silly me forgot that inviting the campsite visitor immediately puts the old villager in boxes...

Edit 2: Pango has been voided.


----------



## mugi

*Melba* will be in boxes tomorrow! (Can TT) 
Looking to trade for *Dobie* or *Lucky*


----------



## Faredell

Looking for ungifted Lopez tommorow...
EDIT: Found him


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Gonzo!


----------



## teanigami

Looking for Tucker, willing to pay whatever - I have TBT and in-game bells.


----------



## Pikabun

Looking for ungifted bunnie or Fuchsia  pm me if anyone has


----------



## ReeBear

Looking for Rudy or Rory 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 18, 2020

Also, I will be letting my first villagers move out when they ask ;-; if anyone wants a gifted Vesta or Cherry, lmk. Don't want to send these sweet babs to the void ;-;


----------



## Gleo

Looking for Muffy and Tasha


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

LF: Lyman, O'Hare, Goose, June, or Plucky!!!


----------



## Ferne

I have *Tipper* next on the list to move out. Looking for nmts. Also I might possibly kick out *wendy*, *kidd* or *stitches* for one of my dreamies.

I'm also looking for any of these dreamies 
Annalisa
Bea
*Cookie ♡*
Diana
Fauna
Flora
Freya
*Judy*
Lily
*Maple*
Melba
*Meringue*
Poppy
Whitney
Fang
Cheri


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

I will have Bluebear in boxes *tomorrow* (September 19). She's been gifted some clothing and a typewriter (oops). Let me know if you'd be interested in having her. ^_^


----------



## Vaeda Avenue

Hey everyone!
I have bill in boxes today and will have an empty plot tomorrow!
Looking for:
Lucky
Fauna
Audie
Freya
Diana
Fang
Maple
Goldie
Portia 
Cherry
Whitney

hopefully any of these are available tomorrow (in boxes)! My top three that I’m looking for are lucky, fauna, and audie!
PM me


----------



## duke-420

Looking for Rod


----------



## LysMichelle

Looking for Francine, Agnes and sherb! Will pay in bells, pm me pls!


----------



## Jessi

LF dobie


----------



## jemarsi

I will have an empty plot tomorrow and I’m looking for any of the following:

- Tom
- Reneigh
- Marshal 
- Julian
- Tia
- Ellie

I can offer NMT or Bells.


----------



## Lindzhayman

Hi all! Looking for the following villagers: 

camofrog
Antonio 
Hopkins 
Hamlet


----------



## HaJi

Lindzhayman said:


> Hi all! Looking for the following villagers:
> 
> camofrog
> Antonio
> Hopkins
> Hamlet


hey! I have hopikins. I dont believe ive ever given him anything so he might still be origional. Hes free if you can pick up within the hour. If not i have to void him for a amiibo for a friend


----------



## hugs

aghhhh my dreamies keep changing but i am set! although no one pinged me yet, i am willing to tt to get my dreamies
i am looking for rudy, wolfgang, roscoe, agnes, daisy, and bunnie!


----------



## dino

looking for an ungifted admiral, maggie, lopez and zell! 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration


----------



## Oshacruz311

I'm looking for Stella the dreamy sheep, I don't have much but i can offer something in IGBs or NMTs please let me know if you have her her and are willing to sell her


----------



## Pikabun

nvm he found kiki


----------



## kenjikitty889

Anyone looking for Lolly? She will be in boxes tomorrow, but I can time travel her in today (9/20)


----------



## Ferne

I have Tipper looking for a new home for her


----------



## kenjikitty889

I am looking also for agent s


----------



## dormir

edit: found <3


----------



## Irebrok

Looking for Julian I have used like 100 nmt searching. Anyone have him in boxes? Pm me please I can pay bells or nmt


----------



## Pikabun

Im looking for Raymond for a friend willing to offer lots of nmt and igb

	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020



kenjikitty889 said:


> Anyone looking for Lolly? She will be in boxes tomorrow, but I can time travel her in today (9/20)


You still have lolly im looking for her


----------



## iRaiin

I'm looking for Snake, the ninja bunny. He left but I want him back now  Opal the Elephant is leaving my town. (I haven't gotten through the 16 villager cycle so I think I can only get him via Amiibo now? Correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Aurita

iRaiin said:


> I'm looking for Snake, the ninja bunny. He left but I want him back now  Opal the Elephant is leaving my town. (I haven't gotten through the 16 villager cycle so I think I can only get him via Amiibo now? Correct me if I'm wrong)


New Horizons doesn’t have a villager cycle, you can get them back pretty much immediately


----------



## iRaiin

Aurita said:


> New Horizons doesn’t have a villager cycle, you can get them back pretty much immediately


Oh wow that's great to hear! Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Moon Cake

Looking for Zucker! ❤


----------



## vicutie

Hi everyone!

I am looking for ungifted Erik! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can pay in IGB and/or NMTs. Please PM me if you have him in boxes or his amiibo please.


----------



## lrpo

Hi! Olivia has asked to move out today and I am looking to replace her with Stitches. I am willing to pay in IGB or NMT. Please PM me if you have Stitches. Thank you!

Edit: Found Stitches!


----------



## opossumleg

Hii everyone-- I'm looking for a couple of villagers as options to fill an empty space in my island, so please reply or send me a message if you have any of them!! (in order of want from most ((Mott)) to least, but I love them all very much)

*Mott *- a jock lion villager, I had him in acnl and I miss him so muchh, I almost got him through Nookazon but the seller backed out 
*Lucky *- a lazy dog villager, also had him in acnl and he was soo sweet hehee
*Katt *- big sister cat villager and surprise, I had her in acnl too--I really liked all of my acnl villagers apparently
*Lily *- normal frog villager, she's one of my dream villagers ) she's just so cute

Thank you in advance!!! I look forward to getting to know you all on this forum and I hope I'm able to find a new villager friend or two


----------



## Pikabun

Found him


Sitill looking for Raymondd  if let me know if anyone let him go willing to pay good amount


----------



## usukifrenzy

If anyone's looking for Alfonso, he's in boxes!


----------



## sunny_ac

Anybody have Merengue in boxes? I’d love to but with bells, nmt, tbt and even fossils An any other items you might want. Dm me if you would like to discuss nothing more!


----------



## Jessi

Lf:  ungifted Rudy (plot available now)
Will pay anything


----------



## Pikabun

Anyone have walker? Write me pls i have empty plot


----------



## Bird_9

Hello everyone 
Goldie is leaving my town in 2 days
And i really want to have Curt or Snake for my comunity
Someone can help me?!
I can pay with tbt pr nmt


----------



## hugs

canberra is in boxes! looking for agnes


----------



## conrad

Looking for sylvana!


----------



## patriceflanders

very much and very long looking for BUZZ and REX

pm plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 24, 2020



Firesquids said:


> Still looking for Judy, Dom, or Reneigh


I have DOM (totally ungifted), pm me if you want me to contact you when he wants out


----------



## dino

looking for ungifted admiral, maggie, lopez and zell! 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration


----------



## ReeBear

I just invited Pietro to my island to keep me company and give me nightmares over the Halloween season :') planning to keep him ungifted as he's not gonna be permanently living on Gont and was wondering if anyone wants him when he moves out


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Looking for Raymond, Cherry, Jeremiah, Roald, Bob, and/or Mint


----------



## Pikabun

Looking for Judy lmk know if anyone wanna let her go! send me her price!


----------



## patriceflanders

soooo desperately looking for BUZZ / put me out of my misery


----------



## maddplumm

Looking for Spike!


----------



## Capumb

Anyone got Kitt nowadays? I'm still looking for her.


----------



## Serabee

Coach just asked to move 
Don't get me wrong, I love this handsome bull, but I've had him for months and it's time for a change! So I'm currently seeking:
-Teddy
-Kid Cat

I can pay in NMTs, TBT, IGBs, or any combination of the three! Lemme know what you'd be wanting~ 
Coach will be in boxes tomorrow (26th) BUT I can get him in boxes earlier if need be by TTing.
(oh, and if anyone happens to want him, lemme know- but know that he's pretty heavily gifted)


----------



## Heartcore

Looking for Merry, Fuchsia, or Kyle--Ungifted Please. Paying NMT.


----------



## kenjikitty889

ItsSarahxo said:


> Looking for Raymond, Cherry, Jeremiah, Roald, Bob, and/or Mint


I have Bob's amiibo. PM me if you are interested.


Serabee said:


> Coach just asked to move
> Don't get me wrong, I love this handsome bull, but I've had him for months and it's time for a change! So I'm currently seeking:
> -Teddy
> -Kid Cat
> I can pay in NMTs, TBT, IGBs, or any combination of the three! Lemme know what you'd be wanting~
> Coach will be in boxes tomorrow (26th) BUT I can get him in boxes earlier if need be by TTing.
> (oh, and if anyone happens to want him, lemme know- but know that he's pretty heavily gifted)


I have Kid Cat on my island, PM me if you would like me to let you know when he's moving out.


Heartcore said:


> Looking for Merry, Fuchsia, or Kyle--Ungifted Please. Paying NMT.


I have Merry's amiibo as well. Pm please.


----------



## karathekoala

Moon Cake said:


> Looking for Zucker! ❤


i have zucker in boxes today! interested?


----------



## patriceflanders

LOOKING FOR TABBY AND COUSTEAU <3


----------



## Kakashi

Still looking for Judy or Raymond since apparently having job means people can't seem to to wait a whole hour after you were patiently waiting on them for hours.

Willing to offer trades, NMT or bells just name your price.

For trades I currently have Lucky, Gayle, Rosie, Victoria, and Hopper thanks for your time.


----------



## outofwrlds

Got Ed the horse in boxes tomorrow and I've got a whole squad of dreamies I'm looking for.  Can anyone help me get Diana, Agnes, Genji, Marshall, Poppy, Stella, or Lopez? I know a lot of them are popular so I'm willing to make an offer!


----------



## K Chats

LF: Melba

name your price


----------



## heatherp

Dobie my dreamie!!!


----------



## Theatricalis

I know this is a longshot, but I'm looking for Raymond.


----------



## ReeBear

ItsSarahxo said:


> Looking for Raymond, Cherry, Jeremiah, Roald, Bob, and/or Mint


Are you still looking for Cherry?


----------



## Ozzie

Looking for:
Ozzie
Wade
Erik
Julia
Tasha
Got a spot open right now. Bells or NMT of you want.


----------



## Venn

Shooting My Shot Here. For the next couple of hours, I'm looking for Penelope or Bonbon. I am open to other Peppy's but these two are my top choices right now.

Got Penelope.


----------



## Hazel

LF: Deirdre for tbt


----------



## Straitnine19

Chief is in boxes tomorrow if anyone is interested


----------



## ReeBear

Cherry is in boxes is anyone wants her ;-;

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



Straitnine19 said:


> Chief is in boxes tomorrow if anyone is interested


I’ll have a free plot tomorrow, that cranky wolf boy reads super queer to me so he’s welcome to join my super queer island


----------



## Lokidoki

Desperately looking for *Frita*, and or Shep as the island tickets are burning horribly >:

Dobie/Skye/Eugene is who i'm trying to cycle out.


----------



## xBlackRosex

Looking for Cyd.


----------



## itsmxuse

Anyone looking for Pashmina?


----------



## Phya

Desperately looking for Raymond. He is my LAST DREAMIE, and he will DEFINITELY be in a good home. CAN OFFER NMT!!


----------



## ams

Looking for Reneigh!


----------



## SeboSan

Cheri in boxes dm me


----------



## itsmxuse

Looking for Kiki, Tipper and Stitches (gonna be impossible I know)


----------



## kenjikitty889

K Chats said:


> LF: Melba
> 
> name your price


I have her amiibo if you would like. PM please.



itsmxuse said:


> Looking for Kiki, Tipper and Stitches (gonna be impossible I know)


I have stitches amiibo if you would like. PM please.


----------



## Pii3~

Hey all! 

Looking for Shep or Zell.


----------



## rosie64

Looking for Cyd.


----------



## LethalLulu

All set!


----------



## Equity

* Raddle* the lazy frog is currently in boxes if anyone’s interested! I believe he is an original, as I’ve never gifted him anything. 

I’m giving him away for free, although tips in TBT would be much appreciated! 

Gone!


----------



## Misarku

Okay, first post in this forum!
Ahem... I desperately searching for :

Kevin, the Jock boar
Sylvana, the normal squirrel


Thank you!


----------



## Watachan

Okay, let's go.

I'm currently looking for *Muffy,* for the Halloween feel, you know?

Otherwise, I'm looking for: _Raymond, Dom, Ankha, Lucky_

Muffy is the one I'm really interested in right now, so if you have her in boxes, DM me please!
Thank you!

*Edit: found Muffy right after posting*


----------



## kenjikitty889

Watachan said:


> Okay, let's go.
> 
> I'm currently looking for *Muffy,* for the Halloween feel, you know?
> 
> Otherwise, I'm looking for: _Raymond, Dom, Ankha, Lucky_
> 
> Muffy is the one I'm really interested in right now, so if you have her in boxes, DM me please!
> Thank you!



I have Ankha and Lucky's amiibos.


----------



## jasa11

Lf RODEO


----------



## dino

looking for ungifted admiral and baabara! 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration


----------



## Tezuze

Looking for Shep, Fuchsia, or Tybalt! Can offer NMT or IGB. Gifted or ungifted, doesn't really matter.


----------



## Equity

*Annalisa*, the normal anteater, is in boxes if anyone would like her! She has been lightly gifted the following items:

Regular watering can or outdoorsy watering can (by accident)
Sports tank (gifted by another villager)
Zigzag-print dress
I’m giving her away for free, although tips in TBT would be much appreciated!  

Voided!


----------



## supernerd

literally just screaming into the void for Raymond


----------



## okayfinejake

As the title says, looking for any sisterly villagers in boxes on your island, I’m willing to pay in NMTs or bells


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

okayfinejake said:


> As the title says, looking for any sisterly villagers in boxes on your island, I’m willing to pay in NMTs or bells


Is this for NL or NH?


----------



## okayfinejake

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Is this for NL or NH?


Hi! For NH


----------



## Lynnatchii

Looking for ungifted/original peanut!


----------



## patriceflanders

Still very much looking for *Tabby *and *Cousteau* // after months looking, no luck yet
Had both in New Leaf and in the City edition... loved them ever since


----------



## Boo.

Looking for Apollo, I have an open slot for today. Can pay NMT, please PM me <3


----------



## Lindzhayman

Looking for Antonio or camo frog, have an open plot tomorrow!


----------



## Tileve

Looking for Paolo as I have an open spot today!  Please DM me if you have him!


----------



## Moon Cake




----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

Looking for Sylvana or Willow


----------



## Foreverfox

Boo. said:


> Looking for Apollo, I have an open slot for today. Can pay NMT, please PM me <3


Can you invite him from my campsite? I have his amiibo, if so.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020

LF Reneigh. Thanks!


----------



## kenjikitty889

Hey everyone: Resetting soon, so I'm selling my villagers. I am open to offers in anything, but if you decide to pay in NMT or Bells I will need payment after I reset.
Raymond
Maddie
Rudy - possibly reserved - offers still open
Sylvana - possibly reserved - offers still open
Sherb - reserved - offers closed
Ketchup
Kid Cat
Merengue
Hippeaux
Chrissy


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I have an open plot today. I am willing to offer big for Judy!


----------



## Pii3~

Looking for...

Zell
Savannah

Pm me and we can discuss payment. UNLESS you're a kind soul who will give me one of them out of sheer generosity, and if that's the case, I'll give you something anyway. Bc one good deed deserves another


----------



## Oldcatlady

Looking for an ungifted Tammy (the cub)!!


----------



## Yumei

Looking for Kabuki


----------



## dino

still looking for ungifted admiral, baabara and maggie! please help me achieve dreamie goals 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration


----------



## Irebrok

Will trade for nmt 
Pm me


----------



## Irebrok

ISO KIKI


----------



## Sofia22

Hi everyone !
Katt just moved out, I currently have an open plot and I really hope a ramdom villager won’t move in.
I’m looking for one of those villagers:
Kiki 
Kid Cat
Rudy 
Raymond
Lolly 
Rosie 
Mitzi

I can offer bells and NMT !


----------



## Hollyj264

I’m looking for Lucky the dog! My dreamies are Lucky, cookie, Raymond, Lily and Julian but since it’s Halloween soon I’ve decided I’d like to look for lucky first!  I can offer a lot of bells and a couple NMTs if anyone’s interested to sell


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hey all I'm looking for dobie.  You can give me a price in bells or tbt.  I just want the old wolfie


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Fuschia and Cyd, preferably ungifted--although clothing is okay in Fuschia's case if it's tasteful.


----------



## Phoebe

I have a plot open for today only. I’m looking for Whitney. Happy to pay with TBT

Edit: I have her now !


----------



## Zilliah

Looking for Francine the Snooty Rabbit.
I’m willing to pay for her so just let me Know if you are selling!


----------



## _Rainy_

Plume said:


> I'm looking for Fuschia and Cyd, preferably ungifted--although clothing is okay in Fuschia's case if it's tasteful.


I have Fuschia. She’s my starter villager not gifted. She’s not in boxes but can be with an amiibo whenever.


----------



## Plume

Reneezombie said:


> I have Fuschia. She’s my starter villager not gifted. She’s not in boxes but can be with an amiibo whenever.


ah, that would be great! What are you looking for in return? I don't have a plot yet, but I think I will some time this week.


----------



## _Rainy_

Plume said:


> ah, that would be great! What are you looking for in return? I don't have a plot yet, but I think I will some time this week.


Nothing it’s fine  send me a pm when you’re close to being ready and I can get her into boxes for you.


----------



## Plume

Reneezombie said:


> Nothing it’s fine  send me a pm when you’re close to being ready and I can get her into boxes for you.


That would be wonderful! Thank you so much.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

looking for any of the following villagers ^-^ 
Eunice, Ken, Kidd, Lucky, Mallary, Mathilda, Muffy, Nan, Roscoe, Sylvia, Tasha, Weber.
Can offer tons of pumpkins or forum bells <3


----------



## brutalitea

Looking for Sherb 

thanks


----------



## opossumleg

Looking for villagers again!!! *Mott *is my most wanted currently, though I would also love *Marshal, Lily, Katt, or Lucky! *Just send me a DM over here or a text/email through marshmalluwu@gmail.com! I'm willing to pay just about anything for Mott, but I don't want to go over 40,000 bells for any of the others.


*update: I got Daisy through Nookazon and I no longer have an empty plot, BUT if you happen to have any of these villagers moving out or in your campground, please still contact me!! I'd love to fill my island up with dreamies haha


----------



## Elvenmilk

looking for Alice the cute koala.


----------



## Pixori

Desperately looking for an ungifted Lucky! Will pay in NMT, IGB or TBT ( very cheap with this tho ) pls lemme know! <3


----------



## Tutle

LF Tasha. Plz lmk if you have her!


----------



## heatherp

I'm looking for Dobie! Willing to pay a lot just name your price! ❤


----------



## IslaYuka

I have a plot open tomorrow! (It’s 3:09 pm here) 

Looking for Paolo!


----------



## Kattea

Does anyone have ungifted Pashmina or Deirdre? I have an open plot today! Offering IGB or NMT.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I have an open plot today, and am looking for an ungifted Agnes, Dom or Rudy! Can pay in IGB or TBT, just not NMT since I spent all of them island-hopping earlier.

Edit: Adopted Dom! ❤


----------



## deirdresgf

i’m currently looking for deirdre, molly, coco, kiki, maddie, and poppy! i also do not mind if they are gifted or ungifted. i currently don’t have an open plot, but I will update this when I do ^^


----------



## ReeBear

deirdresgf said:


> i’m currently looking for deirdre, molly, coco, kiki, maddie, and poppy! i also do not mind if they are gifted or ungifted. i currently don’t have an open plot, but I will update this when I do ^^


Hello, I have a slightly gifted Poppy, I can try to move her into boxes when you have a free plot?


----------



## deirdresgf

ReeBear said:


> Hello, I have a slightly gifted Poppy, I can try to move her into boxes when you have a free plot?


oh, that would be amazing! thank you so much


----------



## Skandranon

hoping to find Caroline, can anyone help me with that?


----------



## ReeBear

I'm currently looking for Sherb & Ruby, have the thought bubble cycling at the moment so would be able to free up a plot quickly if either became available


----------



## SmoochsPLH

*I've got a spot in my town that I need to fill today*! Looking for any of the following villagers (hoping for free, but will pay in fruits, hybrids, igb, tbt (only 211), nmt, etc.)!

Felicity
Hopkins
Chevre
Agnes
Ketchup
Cherry
Willow


----------



## IslaYuka

SmoochsPLH said:


> *I've got a spot in my town that I need to fill today*! Looking for any of the following villagers (hoping for free, but will pay in fruits, hybrids, igb, tbt (only 211), nmt, etc.)!
> 
> Felicity
> Hopkins
> Chevre
> Agnes
> Ketchup
> Cherry
> Willow



I got Chevre in boxes! Someone else wanted her but they haven't respond and she will be voided in about 5 hours from now.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

IslaYuka said:


> I got Chevre in boxes! Someone else wanted her but they haven't respond and she will be voided in about 5 hours from now.


I saw that post, but didn't respond because I saw replies already. xD But yes I'd love to take her! PM me with a dodo code when you can please!


----------



## Timexturner

LF: raymond


----------



## IslaYuka

SmoochsPLH said:


> I saw that post, but didn't respond because I saw replies already. xD But yes I'd love to take her! PM me with a dodo code when you can please!


 Yes it's a bit unfortunate for the other person but otherwise she will be voided probably. :/ I'm sending a dodo code soon.

P.S. She is totally free but I won't say no against a tip in NMT for my island hopping.  Not required though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Looking for Kiki, can pay in any format (IGB, NMT, TBT, and probably meet any DIY / hybrid needs)


----------



## The Orange

I'm attempting to collect weirdo and rejected villagers to give them a nice home to be odd to their little pixelated heart's content.

As most people would void most of this lot, I'd hope to get them quite cheap or for free.

So, here we go! Seeking to be the Resident Rep of:

-Jambette
-Rodney
-Limberg
-Barold
-Hazel
-Cashmere
-Tabby
-Pippy
-Daisy

A Note: Yes, I know Daisy is perhaps not as outright disliked as the rest of the lot, but to me she just looks like the nice girl who would put the kettle on, offer them all a slice of cake and tell them not to worry what mean things others said about them. They are among friends now, who all think they are wonderful. 

Hope to hear from you soon, my strange little friends. <3

Edit: Please do not offer me villagers if they have been taught any rude catchphrases or inappropriate language, or dressed in any custom clothing that would be deemed anything but G rated. My children visit my island. Thanks!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@itsaplatypus, I currently have Daisy and would like to see her go to a loving new home once I've gotten her framed photo. Would you like to be notified once I'm ready to move her out?  (This could be a while since I don't time-travel.)


----------



## The Orange

TheSillyPuppy said:


> @itsaplatypus, I currently have Daisy and would like to see her go to a loving new home once I've gotten her framed photo. Would you like to be notified once I'm ready to move her out?  (This could be a while since I don't time-travel.)


I would like that very much, thank you!

She would be a much loved forever neighbor on my island.


----------



## Dunquixote

LaBelleFleur said:


> I have an open plot today, and am looking for an ungifted Agnes, Dom or Rudy! Can pay in IGB or TBT, just not NMT since I spent all of them island-hopping earlier.



Hi! Are you still looking for Dom? I have Dom and I can use an amiibo to kick him out if you’re interested. I can’t remember if I gifted him workbenches or not; I’m pretty sure all I gave him were coconuts. Nothing is needed in return. I just want him to have a good home  since I don’t have room to keep him myself. Let me know if you’re interested and I’ll start working on getting him in boxes.


----------



## Tutle

LF Rudy


----------



## Juniperr

Hey I’m looking for Diva, Fuchsia or Monique


----------



## VillageDweller

Hi, I'm looking for Renee if anyone has her


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Judy 

Offering: NMTs, Bells & TBT


----------



## K Chats

Looking for Melba!


----------



## dino

still looking for ungifted admiral and baabara! please help me achieve dreamie goals 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration


----------



## beaver

Looking for: Rudy or Dom!


----------



## Toska

Desperately searching for Vivian!


----------



## Impastaa

Desperately looking for Joey!


----------



## .MOON.

I know this is a pipe dream but looking for Raymond.
FOUND


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Someone just asked to move out, so *I'm looking for* *Dom. *:3 Can offer IGBs and NMTs, maybe even dream items. Please help me find him!


----------



## zelsolin

I'm looking for coco willing to pay igb, nmt, or trade some kind of in game material.


----------



## Tutle

LF Sydney the Koala :3


----------



## Serabee

I'm currently working on moving someone out, and am looking for (in order of preference):

-Reneigh
-Hazel
-Agnes
-Muffy

Can offer TBT and/or IGB!


----------



## Sophie23

Still Looking for Judy 

Offering: NMTs, Bells & TBT


----------



## patriceflanders

Looking for KYLE

for trade : DOBIE


----------



## Skandranon

still looking for caroline, ready to buy a new plot on my second island when I find her


----------



## Sophie23

I just got Judy yes!!


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I’m looking for tangy or Rosie or lucky


----------



## The Orange

I am currently seeking to home the following on my island:

-Jambette
-Rodney
-Limberg
-Barold
-Hazel
-Cashmere
-Tabby 
-Pippy
-Daisy ( Have an offer for her, just waiting.  )

I would hope to get them cheap or free, as most of them are villagers that people generally just void out.

Please do not offer me a villager of you have taught them any inapproprite catchohrases, sent rude letters, or have given them inappropriate clothing. My children visit my island and do not need to see any of that. Thanks!


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Looking for Dom ^^


----------



## Tutle

LF Sydney


----------



## Kelani

Hi,

I am looking for  Marshal


----------



## misstayleigh

shot in the dark but after burning through a huge stack of NMT, i’m looking for Bruce or any of the cranky wolves :,(

—

ok lol as soon as i posted this i found Fang so YEEHAW


----------



## Karla

Looking for Raymond as original as possible.  I have an open plot on my island and can trade you NMT’s or let me know what you are looking for.


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Nvm, got Merengue.


----------



## Elvenmilk

jasa11 said:


> Lf RODEO


Hello, are you still looking for Rodeo? i have him on my island. Hes in boxes today ready to move.


----------



## itsmxuse

LF Tipper or Kiki. So far my dreamy hunt for these two is turning up empty handed


----------



## dino

still looking for ungifted admiral and baabara ! please help me achieve dreamie goals 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration


----------



## Karla

Karla said:


> Looking for Raymond as original as possible.  I have an open plot on my island and can trade you NMT’s or let me know what you are looking for.


Anybody wanna put me out of my mystery island hopping misery I‘ve used 406 nook miles tickets so far......send help


----------



## Minou

Darius-The-Fox said:


> looking for any of the following villagers ^-^
> Eunice, Ken, Kidd, Lucky, Mallary, Mathilda, Muffy, Nan, Roscoe, Sylvia, Tasha, Weber.
> Can offer tons of pumpkins or forum bells <3


Hello! If you're still looking for ken I have him in boxes today. Can TT backwards if you need more time. Let me know


----------



## Plume

still looking for ungifted Cyd!


----------



## ekcomyth

looking for fauna. pm me.


----------



## necronoia

just got scammed on nookazon out of 45NMT trying to get Lolly, so I don't have much left NMT wise, but... I'm looking for Lolly, Wolfgang, or any of the dreamies listed in my signature really. Thanks!

Edit: Lolly has been obtained


----------



## Tiger513

LF Cherry or Agnes!


----------



## Capumb

I'm still looking for *Kitt* if anyone has her. I keep missing the rare chance she pops up. >_>


----------



## Skandranon

still searching for caroline, hoping someone has her to trade or sell


----------



## Elle00

Looking for dom will have an open plot tomorrow!! 10/07 pst tyvm


----------



## opossumleg

Okay, I know I've posted this multiple times, but I got an open plot just now and I've come to ask yet again-- does anyone have *Mott *moving out?? I'm willing to pay just about anything under 100,000 bells!! please dm me over here, Nookazon (same username), or text me at cactussnail@gmail.com!!!


----------



## Karla

Karla said:


> Anybody wanna put me out of my mystery island hopping misery I‘ve used 406 nook miles tickets so far......send help


My face hurts, 5 days, lost count of NMT’s used and still no Raymond. Someone, anyone, please have mercy


----------



## Pintuition

If anyone has Lolly, Diana, Tia, Sprinkle, Cheri, Poppy, Maple, Daisy, etc. in boxes please let me know! I can offer, NMT, bells, or even a little TBT depending on who you have! I can pickup tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Catnip

I am seeking Molly. Let me know if you have her leaving your island! I can pay in bells or art.


----------



## LeenaM

I'm looking for a Francine to go with my Chrissy! I'm not mega rich , I can only give about 20 NMT or a few hundred bells :/ 
Let me know if you have her, I'm willing to TT to free a plot whenever.


----------



## Pintuition

Still looking for Lolly, Poppy, or Maple today!


----------



## honeydrop

I'm looking for both Cookie and Kiki if anyone has them!  I have an open spot today and I can pay in NMT!

EDIT: I have gotten Cookie now!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Recently made my second island, and I'm wanting to recreate my all-bunny town from New Leaf...so I'm currently hunting for Ruby, Genji, and Bunnie. Can offer IGB and/or a lot of craftable items, plus some cataloguing.

Only thing is you'd have to let me log onto my main island to get the stuff first...the other one is still severely lacking.


----------



## Lullabynny

*LOOKING FOR:*
Fang ASAP. I got an open slot rn and I'm looking to get it filled before it auto fills. If you have an ungifted Fang please hmu!


----------



## minnew

Looking for Lily! Please message me


----------



## Pikabun

Anyone has merry inbox?


----------



## Foreverfox

Still looking for Reneigh. Thanks!


----------



## Pii3~

I have Hans in boxes if anyone wants him.

Message me if you want Hans 

P.s Not selling Hans, just giving him away.


----------



## moffy

rudenxia said:


> LF cube! willing to trade nmt/igb or zucker!



Hi cube has just asked to leave happy to trade him


----------



## deana

Oldcatlady said:


> Looking for an ungifted Tammy (the cub)!!



I see this was like a week ago but are you still looking for Tammy? She asked to move today so she will be in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Skandranon

anyone have Caroline?


----------



## Reddsharks

Lf my all time dreamy Poncho


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Still looking for Genji, Ruby, and/or Bunnie...still have one unsold plot of land left and I really wanna fill it with a perma-villager.


----------



## Oldcatlady

deanapants said:


> I see this was like a week ago but are you still looking for Tammy? She asked to move today so she will be in boxes tomorrow.


I am! I just have to time travel to get someone to move out first

Oh also lmk what you’d like for her


----------



## Eureka

Looking for an ungifted Frobert  Willing to pay up to 1 mil bells or 50 nmt.


----------



## deana

Oldcatlady said:


> I am! I just have to time travel to get someone to move out first
> 
> Oh also lmk what you’d like for her


I don't need anything for her! Just let me know when you have a plot open and I'll send you a dodo code to come see her


----------



## ReeBear

Lightly gifted Poppy is leaving ~ Given her a few clothes in green that suit her style :3 Is anyone looking for her with a free plot today?
Edit: she's found a home


----------



## Fye

HopeForHyrule said:


> Recently made my second island, and I'm wanting to recreate my all-bunny town from New Leaf...so I'm currently hunting for Ruby, Genji, and Bunnie. Can offer IGB and/or a lot of craftable items, plus some cataloguing.


I recently got Bunnie’s photo and can let go of her soon (she’s ungifted), and can Amiibo Genji in as well. PM me if you still need them


----------



## patriceflanders

LOOKING ALL OVER FOR WOLFGANG
PLEASE HELP 

thanks

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

bumpie the bump 

(ps have Audie in boxes)


----------



## Foreverfox

patriceflanders said:


> LOOKING ALL OVER FOR WOLFGANG
> PLEASE HELP
> 
> thanks
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020
> 
> bumpie the bump
> 
> (ps have Audie in boxes)


I have Wolfgang's amiibo and can kick him out and just bring him back after you get him if you want!


----------



## patriceflanders

Foreverfox said:


> I have Wolfgang's amiibo and can kick him out and just bring him back after you get him if you want!


that would be soooooooo great
can you PM thanks a bunch !!!


----------



## Foreverfox

patriceflanders said:


> that would be soooooooo great
> can you PM thanks a bunch !!!


Sure thing!


----------



## Plume

still looking for Cyd!


----------



## dino

still looking 

for ungifted admiral and baabara ! please help me achieve dreamie goals 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration!  thanks so much


----------



## Jassiii

looking for an ungifted julian >< got nmt and igb to offer !
(also looking for vesta and vivian-- also ungifted)


----------



## Peyridot

Currently looking for Bob!! pls pm me


----------



## misstayleigh

LF Kiki!!!


----------



## TsundereGoat

I have Tasha going into boxes tomorrow if anyone is looking for her.

 She's been gifted so Im not expecting too much for her, maybe just a couple DIYs or wishlist items Im looking for. Hit me up if interested!


----------



## Geckozilla4

Looking for frog! I'm slowly rotating them all so not including, lily, Puddles, frobert, croque, camo, gigi, Cousteau, Prince or Henry... But any other frog welcome!


Edit... Got tad on an island seconds after posting this but if you have any frogs leaving in future please HMU


----------



## Pintuition

I'm looking for Chrissy, Cookie, or Rosie! I have an open plot today. I'm willing to trade NMT, IGB, or even some TBT depending on who you have! LMK if you have one for sale!!


----------



## LaMiyu

Hey! I'm looking for Monique


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Erik! Willing to trade NMT


----------



## Tutle

LF Kiki or Mitzi Ungifted

Can offer NMT, Bells, or TBT.


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Looking for Stitches if anyone has him. Will pay 20NMT or 3Mil IGB. PM me if someone has him.


----------



## Rex of Elysium

I can pay 200 TBT Bells per villager. I am looking for the following villagers:
Cherry
Marina/Skye/Pekoe
Ankha
Tammi/Audie


----------



## Hollyj264

I know this is a long shot but I'm looking for Raymond!


----------



## Airysuit

Looking for lucky!


----------



## Foreverfox

Still looking for Reneigh


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Looking for Stitches still. Will pay a bunch of bells. `found`


----------



## Yumei

found Phoebe


----------



## Samwise

Looking for Weber! PM for offers.


----------



## senuzu

This is my first time using this website c: but i've been looking for Tammy. She is a Uchi bear cub. I'm willing to pay 20 nmts for her ^^! if you have her please reply!


----------



## Canis Lupus

Foreverfox said:


> I have Wolfgang's amiibo and can kick him out and just bring him back after you get him if you want!



How often can you do that!? I want him too! XD


----------



## Foreverfox

Canis Lupus said:


> How often can you do that!? I want him too! XD


However often, I think! It's just tedious lol. I might have time later today.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Foreverfox said:


> However often, I think! It's just tedious lol. I might have time later today.


Alright! No worries, let me know! In the meantime I'll keep searching anyway so I may find someone else.


----------



## Midorin

Hello!!

i had snake and was going to give him to my gf but accidentally skipped a day when kicking him with a campsite so she couldn’t get him,, so we’re looking for a replacement :”)) please dm me asap with offers


----------



## jhnso

-


----------



## Plume

I'll have a plot available wednesday(est) and am looking for Cyd. I can also time travel for an immediate trade!
edit: cyd obtained!


----------



## Azureusmusique

senuzu said:


> This is my first time using this website c: but i've been looking for Tammy. She is a Uchi bear cub. I'm willing to pay 20 nmts for her ^^! if you have her please reply!


I just made a post about her in the thread! o.o  I can TT so you can have her immediately.


----------



## Fudgybutt

Mr.Fox420 said:


> Looking for Stitches still. Will pay a bunch of bells.


I have his amiibo


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Fudgybutt said:


> I have his amiibo


Ah thanks, but I got him already.


----------



## Sparkny

Hello. First time writing here, so happy to find a place dedicated to AC. I'm looking for Cookie or Spork


----------



## Foreverfox

LF Reneigh!


----------



## K.K. Tori

Looking for Lolly!


----------



## Cou

LF lolly for a friend ^^


----------



## TsundereGoat

Looking for Portia or Ed, prefer ungifted.
I don't have an open plot at the moment but I can TT once you contact me.

Can pay in IGBs, NMTs. If you're after materials or something else, make me an offer!


----------



## Valenrhyme

Looking for Shep, Bob, and/or Goldie! I am also interested in any lazy villager


----------



## buginski

I'm looking for Wart Jr or Kiki!


----------



## misstayleigh

LF: Kiki and Agnes!

i don’t have an open spot right now but eventually i’ll be letting Molly, Bruce, Sprinkles, and Drago go if anyone is interested


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

misstayleigh said:


> LF: Kiki and Agnes!
> 
> i don’t have an open spot right now but eventually i’ll be letting Molly, Bruce, Sprinkles, and Drago go if anyone is interested



I have a lightly gifted Agnes (Collarless Coat in pink) that I will eventually be letting go in the future. Would you like me to notify you once Agnes has asked me about moving out? 

ETA: I forgot about her Comedian's Outfit in orange from a villager delivery.


----------



## RedPanda

LF Audie - plot open today. Thanks! edit: currently adopting


----------



## Straitnine19

If anyone wants margie then she will be in boxes tomorrow


----------



## misstayleigh

aww yes!!! i am totally OK with gifted villagers! 


TheSillyPuppy said:


> I have a lightly gifted Agnes (Collarless Coat in pink) that I will eventually be letting go in the future. Would you like me to notify you once Agnes has asked me about moving out?
> 
> ETA: I forgot about her Comedian's Outfit in orange from a villager delivery.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

misstayleigh said:


> aww yes!!! i am totally OK with gifted villagers!



Fantastic! I will DM you as soon as she has the thought bubble to coordinate. Alternatively, if you get an open plot in the near future, I can bring in someone via Amiibo to get Agnes into boxes on the same day. :3


----------



## Pintuition

Looking for Poppy! I can open a plot up at anytime if anyone wants to get rid of her. I'm looking for ungifted or lightly gifted and can offer NMT, IGB, or a bit of TBT in exchange!


----------



## Skunk

LF: original Tipper, offering NMTs / IGB :] thank u!


----------



## Straitnine19

Margie the normal elephant is in boxes today if anyone wants her. She is free!


----------



## Lightspring

Pintuition said:


> I'm looking for Chrissy, Cookie, or Rosie! I have an open plot today. I'm willing to trade NMT, IGB, or even some TBT depending on who you have! LMK if you have one for sale!!


Hi! I have Cookie’s amiibo if you still need her.


----------



## Pintuition

Lightspring said:


> Hi! I have Cookie’s amiibo if you still need her.


I was able to pick her up from someone last week but thank you SO much for the offer!


----------



## Patisserie

Couple of months looking for Sherb... I’ve had to settle on 3 different villagers. I don’t play enough to buy anything with bells or tickets. I’m also interested in Cyd and Reneigh.


----------



## Minou

Pintuition said:


> Looking for Poppy! I can open a plot up at anytime if anyone wants to get rid of her. I'm looking for ungifted or lightly gifted and can offer NMT, IGB, or a bit of TBT in exchange!


Hello! I can get Poppy in boxes for you for a bit of TBT  let me know if interested. She has been ungifted.


----------



## Sara?

Gayle was a sweet lovely addition to our lovely island but she has decided she wants to further explore the world, she is now packing boxes, if you would like her to make a stop in your island let me know


----------



## CedarCove_

I'm looking for any one of these villagers:

Boots
Ankha
Naomi
Tipper
Rodney
Pietro
Caroline

I can pay Bells.


----------



## misstayleigh

i have an open plot today if by any chance someone has Kiki!!


----------



## Pintuition

Minou said:


> Hello! I can get Poppy in boxes for you for a bit of TBT  let me know if interested. She has been ungifted.


Ooh that would be great! How much TBT were you looking for?


----------



## Minou

Pintuition said:


> Ooh that would be great! How much TBT were you looking for?


Any amount is fine  it's a PWYW. So any amount you would be ok with, even just as a tip.


----------



## Dustbird

LF: Ankha, Lucky or Ketchup

We can offer NMT's, Bells, items or a trade for Merengue, Stitches, Goldie or Lolly, the last 3 being Amiibo cards!


----------



## Pintuition

Minou said:


> Any amount is fine  it's a PWYW. So any amount you would be ok with, even just as a tip.


Awesome! That sounds great! When you get her in boxes let me know, I’ll drop a plot anytime (I don’t have all my villagers yet on my second island so I can do it whenever!) and I’ll send you over the TBT before I pickup. Feel free to DM when ready! No rush!


----------



## Minou

Pintuition said:


> Awesome! That sounds great! When you get her in boxes let me know, I’ll drop a plot anytime (I don’t have all my villagers yet on my second island so I can do it whenever!) and I’ll send you over the TBT before I pickup. Feel free to DM when ready! No rush!


That's great! Do you mind if it's not today that she is in boxes? Since I can't TT at the moment, it can take me up to Saturday to recruit a new villager at campsite (using an amiibo card) and have that villager get poppy in boxes.


----------



## Pintuition

Minou said:


> That's great! Do you mind if it's not today that she is in boxes? Since I can't TT at the moment, it can take me up to Saturday to recruit a new villager at campsite (using an amiibo card) and have that villager get poppy in boxes.


No problem, that actually works better for me!


----------



## LindseyKate04

LF: Rosie, Lucky, Dobie, Pietro, and Bob!

Can offer basically anything! IGB, NMT, TBT, I have about a million star fragments, etc. Just let me know <3


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

--


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

If nobody minds a heavily gifted *Bones *(he was one of my starting villagers), this lazy doggo will be in boxes tomorrow. :3


----------



## Apo

LF: Dobie or Gaston

Will offer  basically anything,  NMT, TBT, IGB. Swiftness would be preferable as I dont want a random villager filling up the plot.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jessyj

Looking for Rosie, Chrissy, Francine


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF: Reneigh!

Will offer NMT, Bells, or TBT for her


----------



## Shaz2413

Hello if anyone has Maple in boxes
Please let me know. I can offer in NMT, Bells and craft any Diys. 
Post offers please


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny

If anyone is looking for Knox the chicken I can get him in boxes for you, just let me know


----------



## Foreverfox

LF Reneigh!


----------



## MochiACNL

LF hazel!


----------



## shawn41695

LF Kiki! Willing to trade NMT for her


----------



## Trican

Looking for:
Ribbot
Lucky
Raymond
Coco
Stitches

can pay in ign PM to discuss


----------



## opossumleg

hellooo does anyone have kyle, dotty, alfonso, butch, coco, or fang?? i have renee moving out and need space (renee can also be available, if u want to dm me about that!! also i know i send a lot of messages here haha, i just want my island to be nicee)

message me through nookazon (same username), dm through this forum, or text through cactussnail@gmail.com!!!


----------



## skarmoury

LF: Vivian!
She is my last dreamie, please let me know if anyone has her up for trade so I can complete my villager roster! I have a lot of bells and tbt so lmk your price c:


----------



## misstayleigh

LF: A normal villager! Namely Kiki, Lolly, Daisy, Bea, Olive, or Gayle


----------



## Moonlight.

LindseyKate04 said:


> LF: Rosie, Lucky, Dobie, Pietro, and Bob!
> 
> Can offer basically anything! IGB, NMT, TBT, I have about a million star fragments, etc. Just let me know <3





jessyj said:


> Looking for Rosie, Chrissy, Francine





misstayleigh said:


> LF: A normal villager! Namely Kiki, Lolly, Daisy, Bea, Olive, or Gayle



i got the amiibo cards for rosie, bob, kiki, and lolly, so lemme know if any of you are interested, willing to do them all for free


----------



## Lightspring

skarmoury said:


> LF: Vivian!
> She is my last dreamie, please let me know if anyone has her up for trade so I can complete my villager roster! I have a lot of bells and tbt so lmk your price c:


Hiya! I have Vivian’s amiibo that I can scan in for you. I’m not too familiar with villager prices here yet, though she was offered 25 nmt last time, so I think that would work. c:


----------



## allainah

LF an ungifted Rudy! can pay in NMT, TBT, bells, wishlist items :~) just lmk! <3


----------



## dino

still looking for (preferably ungifted) baabara ! please help me achieve my very last dreamie goals 

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration!  thanks so much


----------



## Tutle

allainah said:


> LF an ungifted Rudy! can pay in NMT, TBT, bells, wishlist items :~) just lmk! <3



I have an Ungifted Rudy in boxes if you're still looking for him! Looking for Crescent moon chairs (pink), bells, and TBT currency. 

EDIT: He Sold.


----------



## GothiqueBat

Hi there, I'm new to NH so don't have anything to offer other than tbt,

Looking for Bones and Coco 

Thank you!


----------



## bluehair

Looking for Lucky  if anyone has the amiibo or could spare him, I would be very grateful!


----------



## Darian

LF Chow!


----------



## Moonlight.

allainah said:


> LF an ungifted Rudy! can pay in NMT, TBT, bells, wishlist items :~) just lmk! <3



the cat, right? i have his amiibo card, will do it for free, just lemme know when you have an open plot!


----------



## LeenaM

Still looking for Francine, I can give tbt!


----------



## Moonlight.

LeenaM said:


> Still looking for Francine, I can give tbt!



i'll be getting rid of her!

-- update: she's gone


----------



## river

Hello!

I'm looking for Wart Jr., Tasha or Teddy at the moment 

I'll also have Apollo in boxes in the near future in case anyone is interested in him!


----------



## Noodledoods

Looking for Lolly, Mitzi or Kiki! I have Merengue in my island atm, but also as an amiibo card, along with Marshal!


----------



## misstayleigh

LF Hopkins, Cole, or Wade! I currently don’t have an open plot but will try to move out Drago or Erik for a new lazy! I’d also accept NMT to look for a replacement lazy if someone has a lot and really wants D or Erik


----------



## 8bitavery

Looking for Peck, Twiggy, or Sparro! I’m willing to pay in NMT or bells.


----------



## Melissanoelle

I’m looking for Bruce! I can pay in NMT or bells. Whichever you prefer!


----------



## Rex of Elysium

Deleted


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

Looking for Biskit!


----------



## Kattea

LF ungifted Deirdre! Will have a spare plot on Tuesday.


----------



## Rex of Elysium

Forget what I said earlier. I would still like Cherry but am willing to pay more. I will now offer 200 TBT Bells for her.


----------



## Tutle

Rex of Elysium said:


> Forget what I said earlier. I would still like Cherry but am willing to pay more. I will now offer 200 TBT Bells for her.


I can get you Cherry via amiibo card.


----------



## Rex of Elysium

Thank you. Just let me know when she's ready. I'll send you the Bells after I pick her up and before leaving you island. It's how I am accustomed to it.

I would prefer to get her today, but I can wait if you don't want to TT.


----------



## Tutle

Rex of Elysium said:


> Thank you. Just let me know when she's ready. I'll send you the Bells after I pick her up and before leaving you island. It's how I am accustomed to it.
> 
> I would prefer to get her today, but I can wait if you don't want to TT.


That sounds good to me! I will work on her now and let you know once she's ready for pickup. I can get her ready by today. ❤❤❤


----------



## Rex of Elysium

Tutle said:


> That sounds good to me! I will work on her now and let you know once she's ready for pickup. I can get her ready by today. ❤❤❤


Thanks. I will be ready  when you are. I will likely be up most of the night.


----------



## iheartbeau

Hi, I am new to NH so I don't have much to offer at this point, but ISO Murphy.
_Edit - I do have TBT bells to offer.

Found!_


----------



## Tutle

Rex of Elysium said:


> Thanks. I will be ready  when you are. I will likely be up most of the night.


Hi there! Cherry is now in boxes! I will message you the Dodo code. ^_^


----------



## valfreya

airysuit said:


> Looking for lucky!



Heya! Do you still want Lucky? Can you offer NMTs or Audie/Beau?


----------



## A r i a n e

edit: all good for now!


----------



## Foreverfox

Anyone looking for Erik? I have him in boxes for a little bit before I move him out to get a plot ready.


----------



## smonikkims

I have a gifted Genji in boxes tomorrow if anyone wants him. He's been gifted a hakama and I think a paper parasol, as well as bugs, but I have been careful with him otherwise.

Not necessarily looking for this in exchange for Genji but I happen to be looking for Pashmina, Willow, Stitches or Vivian if anyone has them to be in boxes on Wednesday!


----------



## Lightspring

smonikkims said:


> I have a gifted Genji in boxes tomorrow if anyone wants him. He's been gifted a hakama and I think a paper parasol, as well as bugs, but I have been careful with him otherwise.
> 
> Not necessarily looking for this in exchange for Genji but I happen to be looking for Pashmina, Willow, Stitches or Vivian if anyone has them to be in boxes on Wednesday!


Hi! I’ve been looking for Genji for a while. I don’t mind that he’s been gifted, and I can offer you Vivian since I have her amiibo.


----------



## Venn

I have Pashmina moving out who will be in boxes tomorrow and I'll be looking for Agnes once the plot becomes available on Wednesday. I would prefer ungifted and possibly lightly gifted if the gifts are suitable.


----------



## Foreverfox

shawn41695 said:


> Looking for Erik! Willing to trade NMT


Did you ever get Erik? I have him in boxes atm.


----------



## misstayleigh

still on the lookout for Hopkins, Cole, or Wade!! willing to trade Erik or Drago for NMT to look for them as well!


----------



## princessmelia

Looking for Ketchup! I love that biddy


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> Did you ever get Erik? I have him in boxes atm. Edit: he got adopted.


----------



## Cou

still looking for Lolly!


----------



## Kattea

LF ungifted Deirdre! Will have a spare plot tomorrow!


----------



## Angieyvonne

looking for
Ellie or Sylvana


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> Still looking for Reneigh


Got Reneigh! ❤


----------



## Moonlight.

Cou said:


> still looking for Lolly!



i can gift you lolly, just let me know when you have a plot empty!!


----------



## Mayor Deanna

I'm desperately looking for ungifted Stella! I can trade bells, nmt, or a mix of both


----------



## Cou

kakyoin said:


> i can gift you lolly, just let me know when you have a plot empty!!


ahh thank you so much!! what would you like for her?


----------



## Pinappleal

Foreverfox said:


> Anyone looking for Erik? I have him in boxes for a little bit before I move him out to get a plot ready.


Is erik still available?


----------



## Moonlight.

Cou said:


> ahh thank you so much!! what would you like for her?



I'll do it for free, just lemme know when you have an empty plot


----------



## Sofia22

Sofia22 said:


> Hi everyone !
> Katt just moved out, I currently have an open plot and I really hope a ramdom villager won’t move in.
> I’m looking for one of those villagers:
> Kiki
> Kid Cat
> Rudy
> Raymond
> Lolly
> Rosie
> Mitzi
> 
> I can offer bells and NMT !



A villager is moving today and I’m still looking for these ones!


----------



## noctislulou

Desperately looking for Ankha, I know it might be a stretch seeing how popular she is but I'm at wit's end, thanks


----------



## Moonlight.

Sofia22 said:


> A villager is moving today and I’m still looking for these ones!



i got the amiibo for kiki, kid cat, rudy, lolly, rosie, and mitzi, who would you like?



noctislulou said:


> Desperately looking for Ankha, I know it might be a stretch seeing how popular she is but I'm at wit's end, thanks



i also got ankha, just let me know when you have an open plot


----------



## noctislulou

kakyoin said:


> i got the amiibo for kiki, kid cat, rudy, lolly, rosie, and mitzi, who would you like?
> 
> 
> 
> i also got ankha, just let me know when you have an open plot


Awww that would be awesome!!! should I DM you when I'm ready then  ? Thank you x


----------



## Moonlight.

noctislulou said:


> Awww that would be awesome!!! should I DM you when I'm ready then  ? Thank you x



yep, that would be perfect!


----------



## Foreverfox

Pinappleal said:


> Is erik still available?


No, but I have his amiibo. If I have a villager I'm okay with kicking out to bring him in, I'll let you know!


----------



## Kattea

Empty plot today! LF ungifted Deirdre, Maple, Lolly, or Merry!

Found


----------



## SummerHime

LF ungifted Agnes or Kevin today if anyione has them


----------



## Sofia22

kakyoin said:


> i got the amiibo for kiki, kid cat, rudy, lolly, rosie, and mitzi, who would you like?



I actually got Mitzi from someone else so I don’t have an open plot anymore! Thank you for your reply, I’ll reach out to you next time.


----------



## globug

EDIT: Changed mind and going a different route for my town. Looking for Bluebear and Cherry instead! (Cherry the dog, not cheri the bear)


----------



## Tutle

globug said:


> EDIT: Changed mind and going a different route for my town. Looking for Bluebear and Cherry instead! (Cherry the dog, not cheri the bear)


Hi there! I can help you get Cherry! I have her amiibo card.


----------



## Darian

LF Chow


----------



## julienbunni

Looking for Bob! if anyone is willing to part with him


----------



## Oktober

LF: Cherry

I have raymond in boxes tmrw, wanting to trade for cherry.


----------



## Venn

Looking for Ungifted Agnes for Today


----------



## Pintuition

I'm looking for my girls Tia or Lolly! I can open a plot today or will have one tomorrow. Let me know if anyone has either for sale! Can pay TBT or NMT!


----------



## Tutle

Oktober said:


> LF: Cherry
> 
> I have raymond in boxes tmrw, wanting to trade for cherry.


I can get you Cherry


----------



## Juniperr

Ankha’s moving so I have an open spot tomorrow, again asking for Fuchsia


----------



## IslaYuka

Brocollo is in boxes and I’m looking for Paolo!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

I will have an empty plot two days from now. I am looking for ungifted Judy! I will offer handsomely.


----------



## patriceflanders

still still stillllll looking for Raymond

can offer bells, NMTs, TBT or special DIY and special items


----------



## Pintuition

Looking for Lolly! Or Tia! Can trade NMT or TBT! I have an open plot today!


----------



## patriceflanders

patriceflanders said:


> still still stillllll looking for Raymond
> 
> can offer bells, NMTs, TBT or special DIY and special items
> 
> View attachment 328594


got an open plot atm


----------



## zanily

Hi all! I'm looking for Megan


----------



## haileyphi

*Looking for Erik! Please help~*

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



haileyphi said:


> *Looking for Erik! Please help~ I'm offering NMT/Bells/TBT/Wishlist items! I have an open plot!*


----------



## AliceGuy1

Pintuition said:


> Looking for Lolly! Or Tia! Can trade NMT or TBT! I have an open plot today!



I can get you Lolly, she has been gifted a sweetheart grey top and that's it. I can push her put using aimboo  I am looking for NMT to find my dreamies.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



globug said:


> EDIT: Changed mind and going a different route for my town. Looking for Bluebear and Cherry instead! (Cherry the dog, not cheri the bear)


Cherry can be in boxes today  if you still need her


----------



## Pintuition

AliceGuy1 said:


> I can get you Lolly, she has been gifted a sweetheart grey top and that's it. I can push her put using aimboo  I am looking for NMT to find my dreamies.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020
> 
> 
> Cherry can be in boxes today  if you still need her


Thank you so much for the offer! I was able to get Lolly from another user last night!


----------



## maria110

I'm looking for Reneigh, my last dreamy, ungifted or lightly gifted.  I have about 50 NMT to trade for her once I get an open plot.  If only Blaire would want to move away...

By the time Blaire decides to move, I might have significantly more NMT, lol.


----------



## Viridia

Hi ya'll <3 I'm looking for:
Ellie, Tipper, Celia, Drago or Skye. Please let me know if you have them!!! <3 <3


----------



## river

wart jr is no longer a want... but a NEED  if anyone has him or his amiibo hit me up pls ♥


----------



## ReeBear

Looking for an uchiiii and a jock
- Agnes, Deirdre, Pashmina or Muffy
- Dom or Rudy
I can offer NMT or trade for ungifted Amelia or Ruby (my two amiibos ahah)
Thanks


----------



## Cpdlp92

Hello, I am currently looking for Julian, I can pay with nmt or bells. Anybody have him on box?


----------



## ripley4O77

I am looking for Muffy! I have an open plot today. I can pay in TBT. I've been looking for her for so long.


----------



## Foreverfox

Viridia said:


> Hi ya'll <3 I'm looking for:
> Ellie, Tipper, Celia, Drago or Skye. Please let me know if you have them!!! <3 <3


I have Skye's amiibo! Would you be willing to get her for tbt? I would have to TT her in and TT someone else in after her, and it's just tedious lol.


----------



## IslaYuka

Have a free plot. Does someone have Paolo or his amiibo??? Looking for him for months now


----------



## AC.Newbie

ReeBear said:


> Looking for an uchiiii and a jock
> - Agnes, Deirdre, Pashmina or Muffy
> - Dom or Rudy
> I can offer NMT or trade for ungifted Amelia or Ruby (my two amiibos ahah)
> Thanks ☺


I could push out Pashmina, how many nmt are you offering? Only thing she's been gifted has been an iron door... thing...


----------



## dino

still looking for (preferably ungifted) *baabara* ! please help me achieve my very last dreamie goals  

can offer tbt, IGB or NMT and endless appreciation and adoration  thanks so much !!


----------



## ReeBear

AC.Newbie said:


> I could push out Pashmina, how many nmt are you offering? Only thing she's been gifted has been an iron door... thing...


Would 20 nmt be okay?  I have a free plot whenever you're ready
Edit: no longer got a free plot but would still love her when I do again  (Had weirdly good luck with islands and found Ankha one ticket in to island hopping)


----------



## Katy88

If anyone has Gaston and you're looking to get rid, I would be eternally grateful!! 

I don't mind how gifted he is. He's my last dreamie!


----------



## Chibee

Looking for Jay, Rudy, or Roald  Gifted or ungifted - doesn’t matter!

nvm: found Roald!


----------



## King koopa

So it's been a month and no luck finding drift . I can pay in bells, nmt, I might even give up my Judy for him. I just need a jock.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

looking for dobie.  name your price, he's a dreamie


----------



## Buffi

Hi currently looking for Rocket for my daughter


----------



## Tutle

Watchingthetreetops said:


> looking for dobie.  name your price, he's a dreamie


Hi! I have an Ungifted Dobie in my town that I could sell. I'm looking for 150 TBT for him if that works.


----------



## Supersami

In search of cherries or oranges!


----------



## Yumei

Keeping a plot open & looking for Poppy or Julia! Original preferred.

Edit as I've located the others


----------



## Koi Fishe

Looking for : Lolly, Olivia, Rosie, Punchy, Kid Cat or Kabuki :]
I can pay in nmt, bells, tbt, materials, anything! ;A;


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Looking for any ostrich villager besides Gladys and Blanche! Ungifted preferred.
Will be willing to pay TBT or NMT for good offer.


----------



## Orieii

Koi Fishe said:


> Looking for : Lolly, Olivia, Rosie, Punchy, Kid Cat or Kabuki :]
> I can pay in nmt, bells, tbt, materials, anything! ;A;


I have Kid Cats amiibo! Currently helping another user get him, but I can invite him again once he's adopted  Also, you can have him free of charge! But it'll likely take a minute. I hope you don't mind ❤

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2020

Looking for Cherry the uchi dog  I unfortunately don't have any NMT to offer


----------



## Chloebug44

lost my 500 hours of work and all my 30 million bells, 400 nmt, and rare villagers. :/ looking for judy and raymond lmk the offer! thanks


----------



## Koi Fishe

Orieii said:


> I have Kid Cats amiibo! Currently helping another user get him, but I can invite him again once he's adopted  Also, you can have him free of charge! But it'll likely take a minute. I hope you don't mind ❤


I would appreciate it so much! Tysm <3 I don't have a free plot atm but I'll lyk when someone moves out :]


----------



## SuperDrake

Looking for my Drake


----------



## mitzinl

I’m looking for Judy. i can give 50nmt and 500k bells (ingame bells)


----------



## Chloebug44

I got raymond again! Judy is my absolute favorite lmk pricing!


----------



## KainAronoele

LF: Drift
Offering Bells or NMTs, but have more tickets!


----------



## Nin!~

I have SHEP in boxes today:
NMT or Bells are welcome

Let me know


----------



## buginski

Looking for Kiki or Wart Jr!


----------



## zanily

buginski said:


> Looking for Kiki or Wart Jr!


I have Kiki in boxes right now!


----------



## Chloebug44

Lmk what you want, had Judy on my island with 500+ hours and lost it all but I have some stuff 
EDIT: my friend bought me judy <3


----------



## Katzenjammer

Looking for *any *cat villagers other than Raymond, Lolly, Merry, or Rosie on 10/28, thanks in advance!


----------



## mistakenolive

looking for Drift, Tex or Mathilda


----------



## Foreverfox

Katzenjammer said:


> Looking for *any *cat villagers other than Raymond, Lolly, Merry, or Rosie on 10/28, thanks in advance!


I have ankha's and punchy's amiibos!


----------



## Katzenjammer

Foreverfox said:


> I have ankha's and punchy's amiibos!


Oh awesome! I'll be sure to hit you up the next time I have someone moving out, thank you so much!


----------



## Chloebug44

if anyone wants hamlet im selling him! lmk your offer


----------



## MochiACNL

LF judy! Please pm if you have her 
Found!


----------



## buginski

zanily said:


> I have Kiki in boxes right now!



I didn't check the forum again yesterday, dang.


----------



## Mickey04

Katy88 said:


> If anyone has Gaston and you're looking to get rid, I would be eternally grateful!!
> 
> I don't mind how gifted he is. He's my last dreamie!


I have Gaston, and would very much like if he finds a new home. Do you have any villagers that you would like to trade? I REALLY WANT Audie, but I doubt anybody has her.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

*deleted*


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hey folks! Looking for Tabby or Mitzi! Got NMT and bells for them


----------



## Pinappleal

*Looking for Molly Erik Marshall or Maple in boxes *


----------



## Mickey04

I REALLY want Audie!! I've spent months looking for her, to no avail. I will trade villagers Zucker, Gaston, Graham, Deli, Nibbles, or Cally for her. We can discuss other trades, too, if needed.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020



Mickey04 said:


> I REALLY want Audie!! I've spent months looking for her, to no avail. I will trade villagers Zucker, Gaston, Graham, Deli, Nibbles, or Cally for her. We can discuss other trades, too, if needed.


I'm waiting for someone to say she's available to move someone out.


----------



## Mickey04

Mickey04 said:


> I have Gaston, and would very much like if he finds a new home. Do you have any villagers that you would like to trade? I REALLY WANT Audie, but I doubt anybody has her.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020
> 
> *deleted*


I can start working on getting Gaston into boxes, but I don't want him to leave before you get to him. Just let me know if you want to trade a villager or something.


----------



## Cpdlp92

Looking for Julian and Marshal!!!!


----------



## Mickey04

I have Zucker in boxes! He leaves tomorrow. Let me know if you want him. Maybe we can trade a villager.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020



Hannahlion said:


> LOOKING FOR ZUCKER. I have 25 nmt


I don't know if you found him already, but I have him in boxes. Let me know if you want him.


----------



## Canis Lupus

LF: Freya, Wolfgang or Chief


----------



## Maxwell.p.

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Hi, I'm looking for Chrissy!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Looking for Raymond. Willing to pay with NMT, but I can also get some igb out, and I could pay with the limited tbt I have


----------



## TofuIdol

Looking for Kiki


----------



## Tutle

TofuIdol said:


> Looking for Kiki


I'm selling Kiki! ❤


----------



## TofuIdol

Tutle said:


> I'm selling Kiki! ❤


I'm sorry for the late reply, but how much are you selling Kiki for??


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I’m looking for Agnes & Rudy! Preferably ungifted. I’ll have an open plot tomorrow, and can pay in IGB or TBT. 

Edit: Adopted Agnes! ❤


----------



## Emichi

I have Marshall if anybody is looking! He hasn't asked yet but I plan to move him out. I've never given him any items so his house and outfit should be original.
LF: I really need bells or possibly original Peanut


----------



## Plainbluetees

I FOUND RAYMOND!


----------



## TheKlaudia

Looking for Molly or ketchup!


----------



## Tutle

LaBelleFleur said:


> I’m looking for Agnes & Rudy! Preferably ungifted. I’ll have an open plot tomorrow, and can pay in IGB or TBT.


Hello! I have Rudy's amiibo. I'm looking for 100 TBT for him.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Emichi said:


> I have Marshall if anybody is looking! He hasn't asked yet but I plan to move him out. I've never given him any items so his house and outfit should be original.
> LF: I really need bells or possibly original Peanut


I don't need Marshall but I can give you some bells if you need them

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2020



Katzenjammer said:


> Looking for *any *cat villagers other than Raymond, Lolly, Merry, or Rosie on 10/28, thanks in advance!


Still looking for cats?


----------



## Scrafty

Marina is in boxes - free to anyone who wants her


----------



## danilyn88

Rudy is in boxes if someone wants him! I believe he’s ungifted! Not looking for a lot, maybe 5-10 nmt.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Still looking for Agnes or Rudy! I can offer TBT or IGB, and I have an open plot right now. ☺

Edit: Adopted Agnes! ❤


----------



## LittleMissPanda

LaBelleFleur said:


> Still looking for Agnes or Rudy! I can offer TBT or IGB, and I have an open plot right now. ☺


Hello, milady  I have Agnes for you if you'd like. How much TBT would be fair for her?


----------



## cococay

Looking for Julian


----------



## Skunk

_Looking for original Scoot!!  I need another ducky boy on my island~ Can offer NMTs/bells/catalog service/TBT_


----------



## Selene

Looking for Fauna!


----------



## klepha

Looking for Coco, Tangy, or Rasher! Can only take one right now but any of those three would be so great!!


----------



## Koi Fishe

Orieii said:


> I have Kid Cats amiibo! Currently helping another user get him, but I can invite him again once he's adopted  Also, you can have him free of charge! But it'll likely take a minute. I hope you don't mind ❤


So sorry for the wait! I finally got a free plot, if you're still up to trade :0


----------



## duke-420

LF: Tiffany 
FT: nmt, igb, tbt


----------



## littlewing

looking for original deirdre! can currently pay in IGB and NMT.


----------



## kaori

looking for ungifted vivian or judy! can pay in nmt or bells! (will have to tt for an open plot though!)


----------



## Mickey04

Plainbluetees said:


> edit: place a bid in Raymond


I would really like Raymond! I dont have much bells or NMT, but would you want one of my villagers? I can have one in boxes in a couple minutes.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Emichi said:


> I have Marshall if anybody is looking! He hasn't asked yet but I plan to move him out. I've never given him any items so his house and outfit should be original.
> LF: I really need bells or possibly original Peanut


I would really like Marshall!! I don't have many bells, but I will trade you one of my villagers. I can have one in boxes in a few minutes.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Mickey04 said:


> I would really like Raymond! I dont have much bells or NMT, but would you want one of my villagers? I can have one in boxes in a couple minutes.



Lol, I’m so sorry!!! I was looking for him too and I placed a bid on him, I guess I didn’t put a d in place... oops! I of course lost the bid, and I’m still looking for him and it’s nearly impossible because I already have a cat villager and a smug villager.


----------



## Mickey04

Looking for Audie!! Will trade one of my villagers!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



Plainbluetees said:


> Lol, I’m so sorry!!! I was looking for him too and I placed a bid on him, I guess I didn’t put a d in place... oops! I of course lost the bid, and I’m still looking for him and it’s nearly impossible because I already have a cat villager and a smug villager.


Lol, sorry! Good luck finding him, taking me forever!


----------



## letivellozo

Guys! I have an empty spot and I'd love to have
Tasha, Julia, Blanche, Whitney, Julian or Marshal!


----------



## yuckyrat

Got an empty slot today and used up all of my NMs on tickets hunting for dreamies, to no avail. If anybody has Gayle, Amelia, Bruce, Olaf, Hopkins, or Rudy, please let me know! I can pay with bells if needed. (I have 19m!)


----------



## Koi Fishe

letivellozo said:


> Guys! I have an empty spot and I'd love to have
> Tasha, Julia, Blanche, Whitney, Julian or Marshal! ❤


Hi! I have Julian in boxes if you're still looking for him :]


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Voided


----------



## itsmxuse

Anyone looking for The lovely Flo? She’s just asked to leave and will be in boxes tomorrow. I would love to see her go to a good home


----------



## supernerd

Viridia said:


> Hi ya'll <3 I'm looking for:
> Ellie, Tipper, Celia, Drago or Skye. Please let me know if you have them!!! <3 <3


Hey, Skye just asked me to move - so I can have her in boxes today if you have a spot.

sorry, someone else claimed her.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Is anyone looking for Zell? He has just asked to leave and will be in boxes tomorrow (November 3rd). He is lightly gifted -- Old school jacket in black, Vampire costume in purple, both of which I think he looks super cool in. I hope to see him off to a loving home!


----------



## KitaWarheit

I would love to have Nan! <3


----------



## Chloebug44

Looking for Megan asap!


----------



## Flyffel

Hi, I'm looking for Katt, preferably ungifted. I'll offer about 10-20 NMT.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Offering 125 tbt for Raymond!


----------



## Jassiii

looking for ungifted Vesta, Vivian, or Ike asap please


----------



## EleriDragonfly

I'm looking for ungifted Victoria, Willow, Daisy or Puck. I'll have an open slot on Thursday. Let me know what you'd like in exchange, tbt, nmt ect.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Edit: I FOUND RAYMOND!!!


----------



## Creativian

LF Molly the duck


----------



## idktbh

Looking for Marshal or Goldie


----------



## Cosmic-mind

Looking for either Coco or Kiki, preferably ungifted


----------



## Foreverfox

Cosmic-mind said:


> Looking for either Coco or Kiki, preferably ungifted


I have Coco's amiibo if you're interested!


----------



## Plainbluetees

LF Cranston, does anybody have his amiibo??


----------



## Skandranon

lf victoria, hoping someone has her


----------



## Chloebug44

looking for megan really want her!


----------



## Elvenmilk

Here again trying my luck. I am looking for Sprocket, Diana and Ursula.


----------



## tvhead

looking for any wolf villagers besides Audie, Wolfgang, or Kyle (ive got them already)! must be asap, willing to pay nmt or bells for whoever youve got


----------



## Queenno

letivellozo said:


> Guys! I have an empty spot and I'd love to have
> Tasha, Julia, Blanche, Whitney, Julian or Marshal! ❤


Are you still looking for Tasha ? She will be in box tomorrow (I can TT so she can be in box today though)


----------



## Rinpane

I’m looking for the smuggest of mice, Chadder. An opportunity to invite him to my island would be most appreciated. Chadder has been found~


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I'm looking for Marshal or Julian!


----------



## Bird48

Looking for Kabuki and Lobo


----------



## toridori

looking for fang!


----------



## Kasosuki

tvhead said:


> looking for any wolf villagers besides Audie, Wolfgang, or Kyle (ive got them already)! must be asap, willing to pay nmt or bells for whoever youve got


Looking for lobo?


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

idktbh said:


> Looking for Marshal or Goldie


Hey there, are you still looking for Goldie?


----------



## Kasosuki

Anyone looking for marina? She’s gotta go soon. Would be looking for some NMT for dreamie hunting !


----------



## Bird48

Kasosuki said:


> Anyone looking for marina? She’s gotta go soon. Would be looking for some NMT for dreamie hunting !


Hello! I’m looking for Lobo


----------



## letivellozo

Koi Fishe said:


> Hi! I have Julian in boxes if you're still looking for him :]


Ugh! Didn't see your post in time 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2020

Looking for Rolf and Julian


----------



## tvhead

Kasosuki said:


> Looking for lobo?


yes! if hes still available ill make room


----------



## letivellozo

Anyone has a Ruby?


----------



## Kasosuki

tvhead said:


> yes! if hes still available ill make room


He’s available still!


----------



## Foreverfox

letivellozo said:


> Anyone has a Ruby?


I have her in my villager shop


----------



## Jules

Looking for Katt!


----------



## Bird48

Still looking for Lobo and Kabuki!


----------



## Glazcier

Looking for a Rosie or Fauna


----------



## misstayleigh

LF Butch!! Can trade Chief or NMT for him :,)


----------



## SusanT

Hii I’m looking to buy Ruby? I really want her she’s my dreamy, but I can’t find her any where. Please help!!!


----------



## Buffi

Hi looking for Sprinkles


----------



## Purities

Currently looking for: 

Kiki
Chief 
Kabuki
Stitches
Beau
Fauna
Genji
Coco 

Willing to pay NMT, IGB or TBT


----------



## Chessa

Hi, I'm looking for June and Maple, please make me an offer in NMT or bells


----------



## hakutaku

I have a plot open today! I'm looking for Julian, Judy, Tia, or Sherb if anyone's looking to get rid of them or cycle them out! I can pay with tbt or in-game bells (I have about 1 mil at the moment).


----------



## stickyarson

I'm looking for Harry! I have a bell tree, like 9 gold pieces, 7 Pearl's. I'll do anything for him

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2020

I'm looking for Harry! I don't have much to offer. I have like 9 gold, 7 Pearl's, a bell tree. Some random recipes. I'll give you everything pls!


----------



## jadebug

Looking for Sherb! Can offer TBT or NMT!!!!!!! I have up to 1,499 TBT.

edit: I have Sherb now


----------



## moonbunny

looking for

kiki

i can pay with igb.


----------



## Foreverfox

moonbunny said:


> looking for
> 
> marshal
> kiki
> aurora
> rudy
> phoebe
> cranston
> dotty
> 
> i can pay with igb or nmt, but i don't have many nmt's to spare, so i would prefer igb.


I have Phoebe's amiibo in my shop for 10 tbt


----------



## iRaiin

Hi all! Looking for Snake the ninja bunny ^-^


----------



## Tutle

jadebug said:


> Looking for Sherb! Can offer TBT or NMT!!!!!!! I have up to 1,499 TBT.


Hi! Do you still need Sherb?


----------



## jadebug

Tutle said:


> Hi! Do you still need Sherb?


I just got him! Sorry!


----------



## LeenaM

Still looking for Francine! I can offer up to 56 TBT or I can trade her for Clay!


----------



## Plainbluetees

LF Cranston.. I know he’s much less popular than a lot of villagers. Willing to have someone scan his amiibo in for me.


----------



## empressbethie

I'm looking for Daisy! About 35 NMT in and about to run out


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Hiiii! I'm gonna be island hopping for these villagers today, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to also post here in case I don't have any luck.

I am looking for any of the following:
Hopkins
Felicity
Agnes
Ketchup
Cherry
Willow

I can offer you igb, tbt, fruits, hybrids, etc. No nmt because I'm island hopping.

EDIT:
Someone offered me Agnes!


----------



## Tutle

LeenaM said:


> Still looking for Francine! I can offer up to 56 TBT or I can trade her for Clay!


Hello! I can help you get her for your remaining TBT.


----------



## kaori

Looking for ungifted rudy


----------



## Foreverfox

SmoochsPLH said:


> Hiiii! I'm gonna be island hopping for these villagers today, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to also post here in case I don't have any luck.
> 
> I am looking for any of the following:
> Hopkins
> Felicity
> Agnes
> Ketchup
> Cherry
> Willow
> 
> I can offer you igb, tbt, fruits, hybrids, etc. No nmt because I'm island hopping.


I have Cherry's amiibo in my shop.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Looking for Goldie and Pudge.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Foreverfox said:


> I have Cherry's amiibo in my shop.


Ahhh I appreciate it, but someone else is gonna give me Agnes when they get home. I forgot to edit my previous post sorry!


----------



## Cou

looking for kid cat!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Marina? I have her in boxes, looking for offers. Really hoping not to void her...

Edit: voided. Bummed!


----------



## Plainbluetees

I have Patty in boxes, she’s free, ungifted


----------



## me0wbabe

Looking for Merry!


----------



## Purities

Currently looking for Dobie, Kabuki and Fauna )


----------



## Bekaa

Looking for Lionel or Fang


----------



## Foreverfox

Bekaa said:


> Looking for Lionel or Fang


I have Fang's amiibo in my shop.


----------



## letivellozo

Rolf anyone?  Or Butch! Looking for a Cranky!


----------



## Talie

Looking for Tangy. Never mind I’m getting Bunnie


----------



## omelete

Looking for Sylvana

I can offer NMT or a villager from my large amiibo collection. DM for list,but I have most of the popular ones.


----------



## Mercedes

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/estrella-check-back-saturday.579548/ I have Raymond and Judy for sale


----------



## animalcrossingbeth

Looking for Ellie, open to any amount  nvm found her!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2020



animalcrossingbeth said:


> Looking for Ellie, open to any amount


I also have Dizzy for sale if anybody is interested


----------



## glow

LF dobie & billy ^o^

edit: Billy obtained  just need Dobie


----------



## misstayleigh

still looking for Butch!! ;____;


----------



## Tutle

glow said:


> LF dobie & billy ^o^
> 
> edit: Billy obtained  just need Dobie


Hi! I can help you get Dobie! LF TBT


----------



## glow

Tutle said:


> Hi! I can help you get Dobie! LF TBT



YES please uaah thank u !!! i'm at work rn but i will be home in about 7-8 hours if that's ok

dm me with how much tbt you'd like?


----------



## TailsAnimalCrossing

ra_mry said:


> LF Sylvia the sisterly kangaroo!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 29, 2020
> 
> VERY desperate for Sylvia. I will drop everything to pick her up. PM me if you have her, please.


I have her


----------



## TailsAnimalCrossing

If you have marshal in boxes I need him for 1,000 if you have him plz give me him


----------



## Bird48

Looking for Lobo and Snake


----------



## TailsAnimalCrossing

TailsAnimalCrossing said:


> I have her


 Does anyone know how to kick them out


----------



## Foreverfox

TailsAnimalCrossing said:


> Does anyone know how to kick them out


I personally find Nookipedia to be the best reference on this. You have to scroll down a little ways for New Horizons, but it's very detailed. Hope it helps!


----------



## deleted

TailsAnimalCrossing said:


> I have her



Hi! I haven’t played my game in weeks. I’m very busy with school at the moment. Is she in boxes or can you wait?


----------



## Joshua_DaPro

Hi
I'm looking for Filbert!


----------



## ams

My friend is looking for Ellie! I can offer TBT, NMT, or would be happy to look at anyone's wish list and see what I have. Thanks!


----------



## letivellozo

Looking for Kidd, Julian or another cute Smug villager!


----------



## Plainbluetees

luckytrait said:


> looking for original deirdre! can currently pay in IGB and NMT.



I know this is kinda late, but I have Deirdre’s amiibo, if you are interested.


----------



## Foreverfox

letivellozo said:


> Looking for Kidd, Julian or another cute Smug villager!


I have Julian's amiibo in my shop! 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



ams said:


> My friend is looking for Ellie! I can offer TBT, NMT, or would be happy to look at anyone's wish list and see what I have. Thanks!


Not sure when your friend needs her, but I will have her amiibo in my shop soon!


----------



## littlewing

Plainbluetees said:


> I know this is kinda late, but I have Deirdre’s amiibo, if you are interested.


hey, sorry for the late response, i didn't see this until now! i was actually able to find her on a mystery island eventually, but thank you so much for responding regardless.


----------



## eseamir

I'm currently island hopping for these villagers!!

- poppy
- ellie
- shep
- maple
- molly
- fang

EDIT: found ellie!!


----------



## Foreverfox

eseamir said:


> I'm currently island hopping for these villagers!!
> 
> - poppy
> - ellie
> - shep
> - maple
> - molly
> - fang
> 
> EDIT: found ellie!!


I have Fang's amiibo in my shop! Edit: I also just added Maple to my shop.


----------



## misstayleigh

still looking for Butch!


----------



## Mercedes

misstayleigh said:


> still looking for Butch!


Hi I have his amiibo card I cycle villagers for 100 tbt each message me


----------



## haileyphi

Looking for Grizzly


----------



## Mercedes

haileyphi said:


> Looking for Grizzly


I have him


----------



## haileyphi

Mercedes said:


> I have him


Is he available? How much for him?


----------



## acnl2605

LOOKING FOR: Olivia, Dom, Whitney
Can pay in NMT


----------



## ReeBear

Anybody for looking for Ankha at the moment?


----------



## hillareet

looking for Sherb, Bunnie, and Erik!


----------



## Foreverfox

acnl2605 said:


> LOOKING FOR: Olivia, Dom, Whitney
> Can pay in NMT


I have Whitney's amiibo in my shop!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2020



hillareet said:


> looking for Sherb, Bunnie, and Erik!


I have Erik's amiibo in my shop!


----------



## acnl2605

Foreverfox said:


> I have Whitney's amiibo in my shop!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2020
> 
> 
> I have Erik's amiibo in my shop!


For how much are you willing to give her away?


----------



## Foreverfox

acnl2605 said:


> For how much are you willing to give her away?


Whitney is 30tbt  my shop link has all the info, including the order form.


----------



## Wolfie

Looking for Flurry, if anyone has her.


----------



## Venn

Looking for Molly! 
I have Bertha moving out and a plot will be available Tuesday so Tuesday would be when I'll be looking for Molly to Move In.


----------



## Onyxcat

Looking for Tasha, Monique and Marshal.
I don't have many bells, but I have tbt


----------



## Foreverfox

Onyxcat said:


> Looking for Tasha, Monique and Marshal.
> I don't have many bells, but I have tbt


I have Marshal's amiibo in my shop


----------



## Onyxcat

Oh cool! How much?

Edit: and I just realized that's a link lol


----------



## sophieanila

Looking for Opal or Cyd


----------



## lovelyraincoat

I'm looking for Lily, she's one of my absolute favorites. Gifted or ungifted, I can buy !!
Edit: got her !


----------



## TailsAnimalCrossing

ra_mry said:


> LF Sylvia!


I have Sylvia if you want her here’s my dodo code F24HQ


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

LF: Fang, Dom, Bob, Tangy, Chrissy, Cookie, Merengue, or Whitney! I don't have many NMT but I got plent of bells!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Since I had zero luck finding him while island hopping...I'm currently looking for Shep. I would have some NMT, bells, some DIYs and/or Marshal for trade.


----------



## jiny

im looking for *beau*, lolly, merry, and deirdre


----------



## Foreverfox

syub said:


> im looking for *beau*, lolly, merry, and deirdre


I have Beau, Lolly, and Diedre's amiibos in my shop and will have Merry soon!


----------



## Adolf

Hi, I'm looking for Stitches, Ruby, Raymond or Julian please 

I can offer trade of villagers, I have for trading Ramiro, Blaire or Phil. Also I don't have a lot of Bells, but if you accept we can discuss how many Bells you need for selling one of the villagers that I'm looking for. 

PD:Sorry for my bad English.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020



Foreverfox said:


> I have her in my villager shop


Do you still having her?


----------



## Bird48

Looking for Lobo and Snake!


----------



## Foreverfox

Bird48 said:


> Looking for Lobo and Snake!


Someone else asked me about snake tonight, so I'm going to get him and he'll be in my shop within a week!


----------



## Korichi

Looking for Papi the lazy horse!


----------



## Mickey04

acnl2605 said:


> LOOKING FOR: Olivia, Dom, Whitney
> Can pay in NMT


I have Whitney


----------



## Viridia

Looking for Ellie the Normal Elephant!


----------



## Mickey04

Mickey04 said:


> I have Whitney


I believe I might also have Olivia and Dom's amiibo cards.


----------



## Tutle

Viridia said:


> Looking for Ellie the Normal Elephant!


Hello. I have Ellie's amiibo card!


----------



## Viridia

Tutle said:


> Hello. I have Ellie's amiibo card!


Heya! I'm just looking for her to be in boxes the next few days, I don't really like using amiibo cards, sorry ;;


----------



## helloxcutiee

Looking for Reneigh, Molly, Dobie, and Tad!


----------



## Hazel

Looking for Deirdre or Genji! Will pay tbt


----------



## Foreverfox

Hazel said:


> Looking for Deirdre or Genji! Will pay tbt


I have Diedre's amiibo in my shop.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Still looking for Shep...


----------



## Plainbluetees

merryfromBocaPoop said:


> LF: Fang, Dom, Bob, Tangy, Chrissy, Cookie, Merengue, or Whitney! I don't have many NMT but I got plent of bells!


Hi! If you are still interested I have Merengue’s amiibo.


----------



## Tutle

Viridia said:


> Heya! I'm just looking for her to be in boxes the next few days, I don't really like using amiibo cards, sorry ;;


No problem, I'll scan her in now and cycle her out when you have the open plot ready.


----------



## Viridia

Tutle said:


> No problem, I'll scan her in now and cycle her out when you have the open plot ready.


Oh okay! I need her in two days  Thursday Australian Western Standard Time


----------



## Tutle

Viridia said:


> Oh okay! I need her in two days  Thursday Australian Western Standard Time


Alright, I will have her ready by then for you.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Mickey04 said:


> I believe I might also have Olivia and Dom's amiibo cards.


Dom doesn't have an amiibo


----------



## Bird48

Foreverfox said:


> Someone else asked me about snake tonight, so I'm going to get him and he'll be in my shop within a week!


That’s great! Can you please tell me when you have him available? I’d love to order


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Looking for an original Rudy!  I have an open plot today.  I can offer anything except NMT. 

Rudy adopted! ❤


----------



## Keara

looking for Dom, Molly, Diana or Ruby


----------



## Foreverfox

Keara said:


> looking for Dom, Molly, Diana or Ruby


I have Diana's amiibo in my shop


----------



## ReeBear

Looking for Muffy 

Edit: found


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Reneigh Please! 

Will offer TBT, IGB, or NMT!


----------



## Mickey04

Keara said:


> looking for Dom, Molly, Diana or Ruby


If you're still looking, I have Diana's amiibo card.


----------



## Korichi

Still looking for Papi the lazy horse!


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Got Shep's amiibo now, so no longer looking.


----------



## Mickey04

LF: Audie


----------



## skarmoury

probably a long shot but I'm looking for Raymond! I have a plot open!
can offer TBT, but if you prefer bells/NMT let me know and I'll acquire them asap.
I kinda regret letting them go before ; w;

edit: filled the plot with Julian instead! I think I'm happier with him ; w; <33


----------



## IdleAbyss

LF Erik ^^


----------



## TheSjesje

Looking for ungifted or lightly gifted Claude but his wallpaper is manga library themed

i'll offer a small amount of nmts


----------



## Foreverfox

IdleAbyss said:


> LF Erik ^^


I have Erik's amiibo in my shop.


----------



## Carnaval

Looking for Cherry the dog! Will pay NMT or Bells. I have a plot open and ready to go


----------



## Mickey04

LF: Audie, Cherry, and Erik


----------



## Foreverfox

Carnaval said:


> Looking for Cherry the dog! Will pay NMT or Bells. I have a plot open and ready to go


I have Cherry's amiibo in my shop!


----------



## Serabee

Currently have an open spot! Hoping to find Deirdre or Hazel! Can pay in TBT or IGBs, maybe some NMTs if you reply before I spend them all searching for them 

Since the spot is open I'd like to find them TODAY if possible!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

~Still LF: Reneigh~

Can offer NMT, Bells or TBT! ♡


----------



## ratpunk222

looking for cherry! ive got bells and nmts (and a giant teddy bear)


----------



## Onyxcat

Looking for Tasha


----------



## Korichi

Serabee said:


> Currently have an open spot! Hoping to find Deirdre or Hazel! Can pay in TBT or IGBs, maybe some NMTs if you reply before I spend them all searching for them
> 
> Since the spot is open I'd like to find them TODAY if possible!



Hi! I have Hazel! But unfortunately I’m not available now as I have to go to work.. but I’ll be free from 6pm to 1am AEST! Or if you’re not available then.. I’ll be free from 10am AEST onwards tomorrow


----------



## Serabee

Korichi said:


> Hi! I have Hazel! But unfortunately I’m not available now as I have to go to work.. but I’ll be free from 6pm to 1am AEST! Or if you’re not available then.. I’ll be free from 10am AEST onwards tomorrow


I actually found someone to get Deirdre from, but thanks anyways! And those times wouldn't have worked anyway, since 6 PM there would be... like, 4 AM or something here  But I hope she finds a nice home!


----------



## Korichi

Serabee said:


> I actually found someone to get Deirdre from, but thanks anyways! And those times wouldn't have worked anyway, since 6 PM there would be... like, 4 AM or something here  But I hope she finds a nice home!



Oh okay! I’m glad you got Deidre!!  And ah, yea time zones are hard;;.. Thank you! I’ll just wait until she wants to move on her own then (instead of TTing to move her). ^^


----------



## Kam!

Hi!
Im looking for an *ungifted:

- Kevin
- Fang
- Lolly*

 Im willing to pay up to 2,500,000 bells for one of them.
If someone has them in boxes i'd love to take them and pay.


----------



## Mickey04

Kam! said:


> Hi!
> Im looking for an *ungifted:
> 
> - Kevin
> - Fang
> - Lolly*
> 
> Im willing to pay up to 2,500,000 bells for one of them.
> If someone has them in boxes i'd love to take them and pay.


I have Fang! Can you message me tomorrow morning? He won't be in boxes till then.


----------



## Mr.Fox

No longer looking for Megan, was able to find her island hopping tonight (only 6 hops!). Thanks to anybody who was trying to help me find her.


----------



## Korichi

Still looking for Papi!


----------



## TheSjesje

Looking for ungifted or lightly gifted Claude but his wallpaper is manga library themed.
I'll give you 30 nmts


----------



## LeenaM

Looking for Dom! Right now I mostly have NMT, if I can get more TBT I'll offfer that as well.


----------



## xSNA

I’m looking for Shep. I’ll have an open plot tomorrow. I have Raymond in boxes right now if anyone is interested.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xSNA said:


> I’m looking for Shep. I’ll have an open plot tomorrow. I have Raymond in boxes right now if anyone is interested.


I have Shep on my second island. I sent you a message.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Lf: Reneigh! 

Will offer TBT, NMT, or Bells!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for chief and fang. I have tangy and anhka for trade thanks!!


----------



## Mickey04

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Looking for chief and fang. I have tangy and anhka for trade thanks!!


I have both of their amiibo cards!


----------



## TheSjesje

Looking for ungifted or lightly gifted Claude but his wallpaper is manga library themed.

I'll give you 30 NMTs if you have claude in boxes.

I live in where the time zone is UTC+09:00, and am available from 18:15 to 23:20 of my time.


----------



## itsmxuse

LF Kiki or Stitches. I’ve got a empty plot open now and villager hunting is going horrid


----------



## Foreverfox

itsmxuse said:


> LF Kiki or Stitches. I’ve got a empty plot open now and villager hunting is going horrid


I have Kiki and Stitches in my shop


----------



## itsmxuse

Foreverfox said:


> I have Kiki and Stitches in my shop


I’ll definitely check that out later


----------



## xSNA

I’m looking for Shep and I have a plot ready!


----------



## Miss_March

Looking for Static for my 4 year old. He is really loving the cute little squirrels. He has one plot. I will handle pickup so you don't have to worry about a 4 year old in your town


----------



## sunnibunniva

still LF Chester, Joey, Agnes, and Pietro! I have a plot ready!

I can offer Leonardo, O'hare, Henry, or tbt & nmt


----------



## LittleMissPanda

achbran03 said:


> still LF Chester, Joey, Agnes, and Pietro! I have a plot ready!
> 
> I can offer Leonardo, O'hare, Henry, or tbt & nmt


I have Agnes, and she's 100% ungifted! I'll message you


----------



## Onyxcat

Still on the hunt for Tasha and now Deirdre


----------



## Plainbluetees

Onyxcat said:


> Still on the hunt for Tasha and now Deirdre


I have Deirdre’s amiibo.


----------



## Onyxcat

Plainbluetees said:


> I have Deirdre’s amiibo.


Did you want any sort of payment?


----------



## Plainbluetees

Onyxcat said:


> Did you want any sort of payment?


I don’t time travel, so you’d need a plot in 6 days, I’d do it for 10-20 tbt.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

I'm looking for Tangy in boxes <3 I'm offering bells and NMT! It's for my bf who has a free plot ;; she's his favourite villager and I'd love to buy her for him!


----------



## Korichi

Still looking for (hopefully an original and ungifted) Papi! I can offer TBT and 20 NMT for him!


----------



## Mickey04

Still LF: Cherry, Erik, and Audie


----------



## lele

Looking for Bones


----------



## soopahwoopah

Looking for an ungifted Elvis to pick up tonight or tomorrow.
Offering NMTs or 30 TBT.


----------



## Straitnine19

Buzz is in boxes if anyone is interested


----------



## cool sword

Looking for Merry and Whitney! <3


----------



## Foreverfox

cool sword said:


> Looking for Merry and Whitney! <3


I have both of them in my shop!


----------



## SodaDog

I'm looking for Reneigh.


----------



## TraceyJ

RooftopsRevolution said:


> I'm looking for Tangy in boxes <3 I'm offering bells and NMT! It's for my bf who has a free plot ;; she's his favourite villager and I'd love to buy her for him!



Still looking for Tangy? I have her in boxes


----------



## xSNA

Still looking for Shep!

Edit: Shep is found!


----------



## mokey_fraggle

Am looking for fauna please  Just starting out so I can trade fruit and what little bells I have


----------



## Mickey04

mokey_fraggle said:


> Am looking for fauna please  Just starting out so I can trade fruit and what little bells I have


I have Fauna's amiibo.


----------



## mokey_fraggle

Ok here is the part where I look a little daft (I'm new to ACNH) I googled amiibo, I know now what that is lol. So is that an offer to trade? I'm not quite sure what the next step is


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Plainbluetees said:


> Hi! If you are still interested I have Merengue’s amiibo.


Sorry for the late response! I would love Merengue. I currently don't have an empty plot but I can make some space! I don't have any of this TBT stuff but I got ingame stuff like NMT!


----------



## Plainbluetees

merryfromBocaPoop said:


> Sorry for the late response! I would love Merengue. I currently don't have an empty plot but I can make some space! I don't have any of this TBT stuff but I got ingame stuff like NMT!


It would take a few days to amiibo her in and then kick her out since I don’t time travel. If you are still interested, just PM me


----------



## minnew

Looking for Lily! Please message me


----------



## ACNH_walnut

LFsylvana and drift I can pay in NMT


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Plainbluetees said:


> It would take a few days to amiibo her in and then kick her out since I don’t time travel. If you are still interested, just PM me


That seems like an ton of work for you to do so I'll just keep an eye out for anyone else offering her. Thank you though!


----------



## Plainbluetees

merryfromBocaPoop said:


> That seems like an ton of work for you to do so I'll just keep an eye out for anyone else offering her. Thank you though!


Alright! Good luck!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution

TraceyJ said:


> Still looking for Tangy? I have her in boxes


AHH I'm so sorry I missed her ;; I was still looking for her but I didn't log on ahh thank you anyway sorry for missing your message!


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Currently in search of Cookie, Merengue, and Dom!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Getting fang


----------



## sunnyhills

Looking for stella. have an open plot. offering 100+ NMTs


----------



## Lokidoki

Still searching for ungifted Frita, i know i have Rex and Dobie i don't care about so~


----------



## oranje

Looking for Jacques!  Will pay in tbt!


----------



## bubbleblib

Francine just decided to say she is moving out so I will have an empty slot on 25th. 

Would really like to get Raymond! Can offer tbt and a few NMT, some star fragments but not IGB

~Thank you~​


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Still looking for chief thanks!


----------



## EKB

Looking for Raymond -


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I'm currently island hopping for these guys so I'll edit if I find one of them, but I have an open spot on my island and am looking for any of the following villagers.

Hopkins
Felicity
Ketchup
Cherry
Willow

I can offer you anything from my catalog and diys (please keep in mind anything from the catalog I'll have to order and get you the next day), fruits, hybrids, tbt, and igb. Not nmt cause I'm currently using those. Thank you!

*EDIT: I didn't find any of them and am out of nmts so this is currently my only way of getting these villagers. Please help me out if you can I don't want a random move in.*

Just a little side note; I'm not entirely sure, but I might be going out to eat here after awhile. Not sure when, but I'll edit this if I do.

I posted in a cycling thread and they have a rule that you can't say nevermind once you post the form, so I'm good on this now. :3


----------



## TheKlaudia

I have an empty plot right now! My dreamies are Molly, Coco, Derwin, lucky, Claudia and olive. Thanks!


----------



## hakutaku

Got an empty plot open today! I'm currently looking for Tia, Julian, or Sherb . I can pay tbt or in-game bells (currently have 1 mil)!


----------



## mintellect

plot open today, looking for poppy, olivia, static, wart jr or costeau!!


----------



## HannahLou

On the hunt for Axel as I love elephants and need a jock villager on my island


----------



## moonbxwy

I'm currently searching for Marshal.
Stella is in boxes, for anyone who wants her.

(my full dreamy list is Molly, Fang, Erik, Sherb, Graham, Marshal, Willow, Tutu who has been obtained, Lolly and Bluebear, but i can't get them all now.)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020



sunnyhills said:


> Looking for stella. have an open plot. offering 100+ NMTs


Are you still looking for her?


----------



## Soralan

moonbxwy said:


> I'm currently searching for Marshal.
> Stella is in boxes, for anyone who wants her.
> 
> (my full dreamy list is Molly, Fang, Erik, Sherb, Graham, Marshal, Willow, Tutu who has been obtained, Lolly and Bluebear, but i can't get them all now.)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020
> 
> 
> Are you still looking for her?


I can give you Marshall, currently in boxes!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Is anyone looking for Agnes? She is lightly gifted (pink Collarless Coat, which she rocks) and will be in boxes tomorrow (November 26th). 



hakutaku said:


> Got an empty plot open today! I'm currently looking for Tia, Julian, or Sherb . I can pay tbt or in-game bells (currently have 1 mil)!


I'm still working on getting my Tia's photo -- would you like me to reach out to you once I've received it and she asks to move out?


----------



## hakutaku

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm still working on getting my Tia's photo -- would you like me to reach out to you once I've received it and she asks to move out?


That's so nice of you! Thank you  ☺


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

hakutaku said:


> That's so nice of you! Thank you  ☺


Happy to help! I'll keep you posted~


----------



## justinebeans

LF: Fauna, Kiki, and Stitches

will discuss trades etc!! i didnt know this forum existed! what a great place!


----------



## saucySheep

Anyone want Tammi? The monkey...?

been looking to get her a home all day  I really don't want to void her she doesn't deserve that D: 
This is what she looks like:


Spoiler









 she has different clothes than that though. she's very cute and no the eye's ain't creepy 
she's a peppy btw


----------



## sunnibunniva

lf Pietro, Joey, and maybe Cube, can offer igb tbt or some nmt

Getting rid of Leonardo, Henry, and Kitt! all ungifted


----------



## Etown20

saucySheep said:


> Anyone want Tammi? The monkey...?
> 
> been looking to get her a home all day  I really don't want to void her she doesn't deserve that D:
> This is what she looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338305
> 
> 
> she has different clothes than that though. she's very cute and no the eye's ain't creepy
> she's a peppy btw



I sadly voided her a few months ago - she is really underrated!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for cheif thanks!!


----------



## saucySheep

Etown20 said:


> I sadly voided her a few months ago - she is really underrated!


I'll miss her so much  I really want a good home for her.... at least I have her one my 2nd island


----------



## deleted

I am looking for Sylvia!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Nvm


----------



## Georgia :)

Looking for Bob, he’s my absolute favourite, does anyone have him ?


----------



## deleted

Still looking for Sylvia! Does not have to be original. PM me and name your price


----------



## pinkcosmo101

Im looking for Ricky.


----------



## Rajescrossing

I have a question, yesterday Topaz went to other island, now place is empty. If I could not get my favourite villager hunting by today, is that place will filled by its own next day? or can I keep hunting while I can find Someone I like? Appreciate your suggestions. Thank you


----------



## Plainbluetees

Rajescrossing said:


> I have a question, yesterday Topaz went to other island, now place is empty. If I could not get my favourite villager hunting by today, is that place will filled by its own next day? or can I keep hunting while I can find Someone I like? Appreciate your suggestions. Thank you


If you don’t find a villager you want there is a mighty big chance Tom Nook will “sell” the plot to a completely randomized villager. If you are feeling lucky, there’s a chance that he won’t sell it by the next day, but that’s a small chance.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Thank you so much for the information


----------



## Plainbluetees

Rajescrossing said:


> Thank you so much for the information


No problem! Good luck villager hunting!!


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Currently in search of my last dreamie Cookie!


----------



## itsmxuse

Is anyone looking for Zell? He asked me to move out today so he’ll be in boxes tomorrow but I can TT if anyone needed


----------



## Shawna

Looking for: Rooney and Sylvia


----------



## RileyRose13

GreenBeamz said:


> In search of Olaf


Are you still looking? I have an Olaf in boxes and I want some NMT

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



paleogamer11 said:


> LF: My remaining eight
> 
> I have Kitt, Vivian, Olaf, Rory, Dom, Audie, Pashmina, and Alfonso available is anyone wants any of them.


Do you still have Vivian? She's one of my dreams and I might be able to get her tmrw if you have her still.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Chief thank you!!!


----------



## anitagingerd

Looking for Skye. I’m new so I don’t have many resources but please let me know what you want and I’ll see if I can make it happen!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Is anybody looking for Merengue?


----------



## sunnibunniva

LF Joey!


----------



## eseamir

currently looking for molly, shep, or teddy


----------



## queenetey

looking for erik. practically desperate at this point.


----------



## Foreverfox

queenetey said:


> looking for erik. practically desperate at this point.


I have his amiibo in my shop!


----------



## Steampunk Mage

I'm currently looking for Chief.  I'm willing to pay 136,000 IGB, 57 TBT, 7 Nook Miles, a Cherry-blossom-petal pile, a spooky carriage, a mortar wall, an orange hyacinth plant, 2 orange rose plants, and 3 pink mum plants.

Nevermind; I already got an offer for a different villager.


----------



## AC.Newbie

I have Pekoe in boxes. She's free to a good home!

Edit: she's found a new home


----------



## solecito

Looking for an ungifted Kiki or Gonzo!


----------



## KainAronoele

LF: Lucky


----------



## queenetey

Foreverfox said:


> I have his amiibo in my shop!


oooh and how can i buy it? and will you accept bells?


----------



## Foreverfox

queenetey said:


> oooh and how can i buy it? and will you accept bells?


Here's my shop link, I accept TBT bells


----------



## Eievui

Looking for Muffy!
Can pay in TBT preferably, or NMT/IGB.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Darke said:


> Looking for Muffy!
> Can pay in TBT preferably, or NMT/IGB.


I recommend @Foreverfox 's Friends Villager Shop!


----------



## Leen

Looking for Butch. He is my favorite    I have been searching for him high and low...If anyone is getting rid of him, I will happily take him. Thank you in advance


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Leen said:


> Looking for Butch. He is my favorite    I have been searching for him high and low...If anyone is getting rid of him, I will happily take him. Thank you in advance


I'm still working on getting my Butch's photo -- would you like me to reach out to you once I've received it and he asks to move out?  In the meantime, I hope you manage to find him from someone else!


----------



## Leen

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I'm still working on getting my Butch's photo -- would you like me to reach out to you once I've received it and he asks to move out?  In the meantime, I hope you manage to find him from someone else!



Omg I would love him once you have gotten his picture! I will happily wait for him    Thank you so much!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Leen said:


> Omg I would love him once you have gotten his picture! I will happily wait for him    Thank you so much!


You're welcome -- happy to help! I will keep you posted~


----------



## Nosfurratu

I’m currently looking for Fauna!! And Erik


----------



## PeachyLuxe

edit: home for kiki found


----------



## Eievui

Is anyone looking for *Flurry*? I'm planning to move her out with an amiibo.

Also, I'm looking for *Muffy*.


----------



## Lozzx

Looking for Julian! Please let me know ^^

Edit: he has been found!


----------



## letivellozo

Looking for cute lazy villagers


----------



## dannydorit_o

Nosfurratu said:


> I’m currently looking for Fauna!! And Erik


I've got fauna in boxes currently! Would love some tbt if possible! If not, you can just take her!


----------



## H2O Crossing

I have merengue in boxes ungifted. Looking for bells. [TAKEN]


----------



## iRaiin

Looking for: Snake the Ninja Bunny


----------



## Skandranon

Would really like to be able to invite Roscoe to my island tomorrow if possible


----------



## EleriDragonfly

I'm looking for original Victoria, Willow, Daisy or Puck. I'll have a free space on Wednesday, though I can TT. I can pay in bells or NMT, let me know.


----------



## DragonLatios

Looking for Drago. Claudia is asking to move out and be in box’s dec1 dose anyone have him for free?


----------



## Onyxcat

Peanuts in boxes if anyone wants her


----------



## Moonlight.

Looking for katt!! Got rid of her a month ago and have regretted it since


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

EleriDragonfly said:


> I'm looking for original Victoria, Willow, Daisy or Puck. I'll have a free space on Wednesday, though I can TT. I can pay in bells or NMT, let me know.


I have willow! It'll take some time to move her out but I can probably get her to leave tomorrow! However, she is gifted though.


----------



## Kyla13

I'm looking for julian!


----------



## ranch

I have a plot open and I'm looking for *axel*!
ideally can pay in TBT or IGB, I used up all my NMT island hopping to no avail 

EDIT: found him!! hooray!!


----------



## Zanite101

Hi! I have a ungifted Pinky in boxes right now! I'm looking to sell her for 15 - 30 NMTs or best offer! I'm not trying to void her


----------



## Shawna

I found Sylvia on a mystery island tour just now. ^___^
Now all I need is Rooney! <3333


----------



## iRaiin

Still looking for Snake the Bunny ^-^


----------



## Sara?

letivellozo said:


> Looking for cute lazy villagers


U still looking ? I got lucky if you interested


----------



## Moon Cake

Looking for Ruby, Pekoe, and Marshal! ☺


----------



## me0wbabe

Still searching for Merry!


----------



## Zanite101

Hi! I'm looking for Lolly or Wolfgang! I have space today.


----------



## Hazel_peachy

Molly is one of my dreamy's, I have an open plot today and I don't time travel. If you are looking to give her away or to sell her please get back to me asap, thanks!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Everyone in the sig


----------



## Tazturdle

I have stitches available today if anyone is interested. Just dont want him voided, thank you.


----------



## Emmanuel12341

I can offer bruce


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Hazel

Was able to find her


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

in desprate need of Cookie! I got an open plot today and I'd like to get her today so that some random meathead doesn't move in tomorrow. 


Found her!


----------



## Shawna

Found Rooney! <3333333
I am done looking for villagers (at least for now)! ^_^


----------



## AC.Newbie

Shawna said:


> Found Rooney! <3333333
> *I am done looking for villagers (at least for now)!* ^_^



Man if I had a nickel for every time I said that!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Looking for Dobie, Molly, and Reneigh!


----------



## Torts McGorts

LF Merry or Raymond. Possibly open to other from the villagers new to NH *EXCEPT* Sherb, Audie, and Reneigh, if I can't get Merry or Raymond.

I currently have a plot available on my island and can offer TBT. Thanks!

Edit: Found, no longer looking rn.


----------



## moonbxwy

I'm looking for Sherb.


----------



## Equity

Wolfgang will be in boxes tomorrow, but I can TT if anyone happens to have an open plot today! I believe he is original, as I haven't interacted with him much. He is free to take although tips in the form of seasonal DIYs or TBT would be much appreciated!

Adopted!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Looking for ankha.  I’ll be around for a bit


----------



## Successfulenough

Looking for Raymond or Carmen.


----------



## Kattea

Will have a spare plot Sunday Dec 6. Looking for Merry, Maple, or Deirdre.


----------



## Firesquids

Kattea said:


> Will have a spare plot Sunday Dec 6. Looking for Merry, Maple, or Deirdre.


I can get you Merry or Deirdre for 25 tbt tomorrow if you're interested


----------



## Lilyacre

I’m looking for Penelope if anyone has her


----------



## Xeraphe

Hey! I'm looking for Prince! I have bells to offer  lmk how much you'd want for him!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2020

IGB*


----------



## Serabee

I'll have a spot open soon (today or tomorrow, but most likely today) and am looking for Carrie or Kitt! I want a "kid" on my island for Toy Day 

I can pay in TBT or IGB, but I don't have a ton of IGBs.
I AM willing to pay 250 TBT for Kitt or 200 TBT for Carrie, though!
Those aren't typos, I really want one 

Got Carrie!


----------



## JellyBeans

LF Ozzie/Jeremiah, plot currently open! can offer NMT or IGB, tbt at a stretch 
edit: plot filled but still potentially looking for them


----------



## sophieanila

LF Freya, will pay for trade   thanks!


----------



## Kattea

I have an empty plot today. Looking for ungifted/original Merry!


----------



## Buffi

Hi looking for Coco if anyone has her


----------



## Tutle

LF: Ungifted O'hare! Lmk if you have him pls! ❤❤❤


----------



## Foreverfox

Buffi said:


> Hi looking for Coco if anyone has her


I have coco in my shop for 45 tbt


----------



## Buffi

Foreverfox said:


> I have coco in my shop for 45 tbt


Tysm I might pass that’s a lot of tbt for me atm! I appreciate it though


----------



## Foreverfox

Buffi said:


> Tysm I might pass that’s a lot of tbt for me atm! I appreciate it though


No worries! Shop is always here if you change your mind!


----------



## Raz

Looking for Jacques or Marshal (preferably Marshal). I don't have a spot open right now, but I need a smug villager and these two are the only ones I really like (I could possibly get O'Hare if I were searching for villagers in mystery islands for hours, but it's a very distant third option).


----------



## Foreverfox

Raz said:


> Looking for Jacques or Marshal (preferably Marshal). I don't have a spot open right now, but I need a smug villager and these two are the only ones I really like (I could possibly get O'Hare if I were searching for villagers in mystery islands for hours, but it's a very distant third option).


I have Marshal in my shop for 45 tbt whenever you're ready!


----------



## Jam86

nvm i found them


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Needing Pierce or Keaton as Antonio is finally leaving


----------



## duckyducky

Looking for Dobie


----------



## Capumb

*I'm always missing Kitt somehow. If anyone has her, lemme know.*


----------



## Raz

Foreverfox said:


> I have Marshal in my shop for 45 tbt whenever you're ready!


Thanks, but I already have accepted another offer. If for some reason it doesn't work, can I still get him with you?

Antonio asked me to leave the island today, so he will be in boxes tomorrow. If anyone wants Antonio, just send me a DM so he can have a new home (for free)


----------



## Foreverfox

Raz said:


> Thanks, but I already have accepted another offer. If for some reason it doesn't work, can I still get him with you?
> 
> Antonio asked me to leave the island today, so he will be in boxes tomorrow. If anyone wants Antonio, just send me a DM so he can have a new home (for free)


Absolutely! Just let me know


----------



## Hollyj264

Looking for lucky or cookie


----------



## Plainbluetees

Nevermind. Found Flo.


----------



## jokk

looking for bob! can pay nmt, igb, tbt, and/or wishlist items


----------



## Firesquids

Looking for Erik! 
Will have an open plot tomorrow!


----------



## KainAronoele

Looking for LILY!!


----------



## allainah

Looking for an ungifted Hans! can pay 200+ NMT, or any amount of IGB
update: found a seller! <3


----------



## Venn

Looking for Bones!


----------



## Firesquids

Looking for Erik today!  Got him!


----------



## kylie32123

Looking for Rudy! If anyone has him in boxes please let me know and I can kick someone out ASAP ^^

I got him!


----------



## blueninjutsu

Does anyone have Raymond in boxes? He's one of my dreamies.
Willing to give IGB or TBT!! ^^;
*EDIT: I've got him!*


----------



## johanna

looking for daisy!


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Molly!


----------



## arielnicolex

Looking for an ungifted Raymond! Paying NMTs

FOUND. TY EVERYONE FOR THE HELP


----------



## jiny

i am looking for nana!!! 



allainah said:


> Looking for an ungifted Hans! can pay 200+ NMT, or any amount of IGB


i have hans!! i dont plan on keeping him, ill try to move him out asap ☺


----------



## animalcrossingbeth

looking for maple or goldie


----------



## Viridia

Hi everyone! I have an open plot right now, and am looking ASAP for original Tipper (priority) Skye or Drago. I'm happy to pay 70TBT for any of them. Thank you!


----------



## Ella.

Viridia said:


> Hi everyone! I have an open plot right now, and am looking ASAP for original Tipper (priority) Skye or Drago. I'm happy to pay 70TBT for any of them. Thank you!



I have Skye right now in my town. I can try to get her to leave if you'd like. Also, she's original.


----------



## Viridia

Ella. said:


> I have Skye right now in my town. I can try to get her to leave if you'd like. Also, she's original.


Hey there! Thanks so much! I'm actually villager hunting atm, so is it okay if I get back to you in about 4 hours? If I haven't found anyone by then, I'm happy to buy her off you (for TBT or NMT, whichever you prefer!)


----------



## Ella.

Viridia said:


> Hey there! Thanks so much! I'm actually villager hunting atm, so is it okay if I get back to you in about 4 hours? If I haven't found anyone by then, I'm happy to buy her off you (for TBT or NMT, whichever you prefer!)


I have Tipper's card too btw. So I'd be happy to scan her in for you if you need it. Good luck hunting. I hope you find them! If not, just send me a dm. ^^


----------



## RileyRose13

I have a Hornsby in boxes!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020



Nickturnal said:


> Looking for Kiki or Dotty


I have a Dotty on my island and should be able to get her in boxes by tmrw or Sunday!


----------



## hollow

looking for an original coco!! offering igb/nmt/wishlist ☝
nvm found her! <3


----------



## Ezoc

Looking for Cherry and Tipper, thanks!


----------



## atoyume

Looking for Walker! Thanks


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Chief the wolf is going to boxes
Looking for anyone in my sig, but preference to the eagles


----------



## Itsbunne

Looking for: Whitney, Skye, Vivian, Freya, Fang, Erik

will pay: IGB, Star fragments, NMT


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Looking for Wart Jr please!!!


----------



## Lightspring

Itsbunne said:


> Looking for: Audie, Whitney, Skye, Vivian, Freya, Fang, Erik
> 
> will pay: IGB, Star fragments, NMT
> I have Robin, Deirdre, Big top, Flora, Sly, and Ike as well


Hi! I have Vivian’s amiibo and am interested in your star fragments. It’s currently late but I’ll be available later during EST time.


----------



## roundfrog

I am currently looking for Reneigh, can offer IGB or NMT. Just name your price!


----------



## Pintuition

I’m looking for Sprinkle for today or tomorrow! Preferably ungifted (will take light gifted, clothing only). Can offer TBT, IGB, or NMT!


----------



## hakutaku

I have a plot open today! I'm looking for Julian or Tia if anyone has them, and I'm willing to trade tbt or in-game bells (currently have around 900k)


----------



## Keen

Looking for Fauna or Molly asap offering TBT or NMT


----------



## cami_tayler

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Looking for Bones! Ive been having such difficulty finding him.


----------



## dawny

LF: Jacques, Kyle, Sylvana, Marcel, or Rudy

Will pay in bells on here ^^


----------



## FreckledManatee

Looking for *Sherb*! Giving away Zell tomorrow (Monday)!
GOT HIM


----------



## Chloebug44

Looking for megan


----------



## Raayzx

Im looking for Coco and Queenie so if any one of them is leaving your island please let me know! I can offer tbt <3


----------



## TheCrossingBadger

Edit, found my dreamie. Thanks


----------



## dawny

LF: Jacques, Kyle, Sylvana, and Marcel

I can pay tbt, nmt, in game bells, star fragments, or any of my villagers listed in my signature

(PS original Bob will be in boxes soon!)


----------



## cthulhuhoop

With an open plot on my island I am currently looking for Lucky, Marina, or Coco.  Will pay in bells.


----------



## Mein.Gott

Looking for an original/ungifted Blanche or Julia. I can pay in NMT and/or Gold nuggets and/or star frags, sakura petals, and ornaments.


----------



## Itsbunne

Looking for: Whitney, Skye, Freya, Fang, Erik

will pay: IGB, Star fragments, NMT, TBT Bells


----------



## Yumei

Looking for Sterling!

-found!


----------



## Junebugsy94

Looking for Maple or Molly please!
One of my villagers asked to move today and I'm hoping to fill this spot with one of them


----------



## Korichi

Looking for an original and ungifted Rudy! I also have Hazel if anyone’s looking for her!

EDIT: Found him!! Thank you so much!!! Also Hazel’s no longer available!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Looking for Hamphrey, will have an open spot in two days but I can TT if anyone has him available. Can offer TBT, NMT, IGB or Dobie!


----------



## mermaidshelf

[edit] found Dom!
[edit] I found someone who's willing to trade so I may not need him anymore!

Hello! I'm looking for Dom, the adorable jock sheep with those big, watery eyes.

I can pay TBT, NMTs and/or millions in IGBs as well as help you with your catalog.
I also have Amiibos of Marshal, Julian, Diana, Merengue, Bob, Marina, Rosie, Lucky, Whitney, Kid Cat, Felicity, Broccolo, Fuschia, Rod, Agnes, Mira, Tiffany, Bill, and Rasher. I have an ungifted Sherb in my town as well. However, I've recently restarted my island and I've been playing 1 day at a time so it may take a while to move someone out. I'm leaving my 10th slot open until I can find Dom.


----------



## Atriatic

Hey 
I'm looking for my sweetheart Roald <3
Since today I have a free spot on my Island, so I would love to have him here.


----------



## Grace12

hiii i’m looking for ketchup, molly, eric, and marshal


----------



## itsmxuse

Is anyone looking for Marina? She’s ungifted!


----------



## PigWithAWig

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Updated (again) Dreamies
> -Rod
> -Ursula
> -Freckles
> -Marina
> -Octavian
> -Zucker


Do you have Zucker yet? I have him in boxes and I'm looking for bells

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2020



Mayor Alastair said:


> Looking for Roscoe, Flora, or Zucker!


Still need Zucker?


----------



## The.planets

Anybody have Alfonso moving out soon?
I'm willing to pay 1-2 million IGB and maybe a blue rose on top of that if he's ungifted.


----------



## Lord Citron

Looking for Gruff!!

Can offer IBG, TBT, and DIYs

Feel free to PM me and we can negotiate :3


----------



## impishly

looking for an ungifted julian!! 

can offer gold, any stair piece, NMT, and a few seasonal DIYs!


----------



## aurora.

Is anyone looking for Lopez? I have him in boxes today. Not looking for anything in return!


----------



## RedTheHappyFox

im looking for a marshal i dont have a ton to offer but i will absolutely do my best to give you anything good i have ! please message me


----------



## Geckozilla4

Frogs!!! I have lily, Puddles, frobert, drift, Cousteau, croque, and gigi any others I might be interested! Have an empty space currently


----------



## Plainbluetees

Geckozilla4 said:


> Frogs!!! I have lily, Puddles, frobert, drift, Cousteau, croque, and gigi any others I might be interested! Have an empty space currently


@queenetey has Diva in boxes.


----------



## queenetey

Plainbluetees said:


> @queenetey has Diva in boxes.


ily ty

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2020



Geckozilla4 said:


> Frogs!!! I have lily, Puddles, frobert, drift, Cousteau, croque, and gigi any others I might be interested! Have an empty space currently


take diva from me )


----------



## jiny

im looking for zucker 
can pay in igb or tbt


----------



## moonbxwy

I'm looking for Bea.


----------



## applesauc3

Anybody have gonzo?


----------



## AC.Newbie

.


----------



## glora

RedTheHappyFox said:


> im looking for a marshal i dont have a ton to offer but i will absolutely do my best to give you anything good i have ! please message me


sent a private message but Marshall is gone now


----------



## Creame

Looking for Pashmina or Deirdre!


----------



## Eievui

Looking for Vivian!
I can offer TBT and/or NMT.
I have an open plot ready to go.


----------



## Ella.

Darke said:


> Looking for Vivian!
> I can offer TBT and/or NMT.
> I have an open plot ready to go.



I have Vivian in my town. I can put her in boxes if you'd like.


----------



## Lokidoki

Looking for a smug villager have an empty plot ready, i'm waiting on a giveaway however.
Lopez, Zell, Shep svp~ The only cranky i seek is Static rofl~ I have some hybrids to give in return <3

-Edit Nvm! Plot was filled by Keaton


----------



## Thumper1023

Hello. I am currently looking for Raymond. I am willing to give 30 NMT and/or 2 mil Bells


----------



## KimiyoCake

I am looking for Raymond, Marshall and/or Julian. Willing to give 20-30 NMT ;v;


----------



## Itsbunne

Looking for Erik
Can give 3 million bells and/or star fragments


----------



## A r i a n e

edit: found!


----------



## Maria Komi.

Im *looking for Beau *the deer! Id gladly pay in TBT~

(Doesn't matter whether he is gifted or ungifted)
(*I also have Beardo* in boxes if anyone wants him)

nvm found him


----------



## Cloverfield77

I'm *looking for Grizzly*! He seems to be a tough one to find. I can pay in star fragments!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Coco is leaving


----------



## RileyRose13

letivellozo said:


> Looking for cute lazy villagers


Sherb's in boxes to anyone who wants him! Looking for NMT and IGB!!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



moonbxwy said:


> I'm looking for Sherb.


If you're still looking, I have him in boxes today!


----------



## strumbum

hey im looking for an ungifted frank in boxes, have an open plot ready to go, can give a lot of bells!!!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Looking for Rolf and Rudy!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Looking for ribbot


----------



## allainah

looking for Murphy, I have an open plot ready and I can pay in anything! (NMT, Bells, TBT, Wishlist)

found him <3


----------



## GumCat

Looking for Punchy! Have a villager I just told they can leave, so we could make a time for me to grab him in 2 days (right?). NMT, Bells, TBT, or any combo of those you'd like!


----------



## Thumper1023

Shirley said:


> Looking for Rolf and Rudy!


I have Rolf, but I would have to put him in boxes. Do you have any NMT?


----------



## H2O Crossing

Looking for Megan or Reneigh Ungifted! Dm me please


----------



## BluebearL

Looking for Butch! Happy to pay tbt, nmt or bells. Ty.
If he is gifted lmk approximately how much he has been gift (eg: a lot of clothing etc)


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Phoebe, Poppy, Wolfgang or Dobie in boxes?

Got lucky and found Poppy on an island


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Thumper1023 said:


> I have Rolf, but I would have to put him in boxes. Do you have any NMT?


Sorry, I was offline and just saw your post. I have NMT, how much would you like for him?


----------



## peachycrossing9

Looking for Skye! Don't mind if she is gifted or not. I have plenty of NMT or bells to pay if anyone has her in boxes  <3

(Going to go island hopping in the meantime to see if I get lucky xD)


----------



## mare stellas

Hello ! I'm looking for an ungifted Raymond at best. Not very rich in terms of bells and NMT (all i can offer for now is 200 000 and 25) BUT i have plenty of villagers i can trade for him ! One or more, i don't mind. For the amiibos i'll just make them move to my island and them kick them out for you (don't mind the time travel either o/) Reply here, or contact me in private if interested !
Thank in advance to anyonw willing to trade❤ 

Not looking for him anymore !


----------



## RileyRose13

johanna said:


> looking for daisy!


If you're still looking, I have a Daisy in boxes right now!


----------



## GumCat

Looking for Punchy and have an open plot today! Just lmk your price and currency


----------



## Etown20

I can put Mallary or Butch in boxes if anyone is looking for them. Both are free - heavily gifted with clothes and furniture and have gotten into my Able's (nothing bizarre or offensive)


----------



## sigh

looking for fang! preferably ungifted


----------



## cthulhuhoop

I have an open plot in my island and I’m really searching for a couple of specific islanders: Antonio, Lucky, or Vesta. Willing to pay in game bells!!!


----------



## mare stellas

cthulhuhoop said:


> I have an open plot in my island and I’m really searching for a couple of specific islanders: Antonio, Lucky, or Vesta. Willing to pay in game bells!!!


Just ordered Vesta amiibo xD so if you're still looking when i get her (hope it wont be too long :u) we can totally arrange it !


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have either Wolfgang or Dobie? Wolfgang preferred...

Found Wolfgang on an island


----------



## Carrotpie

Hi! I’m looking for Sterling,so I was wondering if anyone would be interested in trading and working something out. Thank you! c:


----------



## Nezzy

Looking for Tangy!


----------



## Kamina

looking for portia!! i have an open plot ready, just let me know ur price 

edit: ive got her!!


----------



## AlienLiaru

LF Knox and Julian, don't care if gifted or not, can offer tickets and bells. Have a few vacant plots. Will edit this when no longer relevant.

Found both!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Still looking desperately for Rolf!

Edi.: Found!


----------



## hoemi

Looking for Dom! I can offer nmt. Thanks


----------



## Plume

I'm still looking for Molly! <3

edit: found Molly! Thank you.


----------



## Serabee

Pierce just asked to move, so I'm in need of a new jock! I'm hoping to find Teddy, if possible- can offer TBT or IGBs, but I have more TBT (relatively speaking, lol). Pierce JUST asked to move, but I can TT to get him out if necessary!


----------



## nokemono

I have a villager moving out soon, does anyone have any cat villagers moving out that they don’t want and I could have?


----------



## ReeBear

Background looking for Cyd, Spike, or Static to fill the cranky role on Gont  Not in any rush ~


----------



## ACNH_walnut

ACNH_walnut said:


> LFsylvana and drift I can pay in NMT


Found them

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

Edit- Found


----------



## Voderette

I’m looking for Raddle, Bianca or Walt. I can pay in materials, nmt, or lots of gold roses 
finally got my boy Raddle!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Looking for Pierce and Annalise

Have Diva and Winnie


----------



## moonlightsakura666

I hunting for Judy atm with little luck. I can pay in both NMT and bells!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Still desperately looking for Rolf. The RNG in this game sucks so much, I have no luck finding him via island hopping.  I have currently a spot free, can offer IGB, some TBT or NMT for him!

Finally found him!


----------



## iRaiin

Hiya! I'm still looking for *Snake the Illusive Ninja Bunny* 

Edit: Snake was given to me by a wonderful person! Hope everyone finds their dreamies too!


----------



## Mad Aly

I'm looking for Ankha, Coco, Fang, Genji, Lucky, and Phoebe, but I currently have 10 islanders and none of them are moving out just yet, and I don't time travel. I would deeply appreciate it if anyone would be willing to put any one of them on hold for me. Otherwise, I'll try to get my hands on some amiibo cards.


----------



## Jewels

Looking for Cookie! I love her so much I would die for her


----------



## Emichi

Lookin for Peanut or Walker!


----------



## cthulhuhoop

mare stellas said:


> Just ordered Vesta amiibo xD so if you're still looking when i get her (hope it wont be too long :u) we can totally arrange it !



Hey! I would love to take you up on your offer  thank you so much! Just let me know when you are available to do the meet and I’m game!


----------



## jokk

looking for any of the following:
billy
teddy
bunnie
tiffany
bones
fauna
lolly
sylvana
avery
zell
pashmina

i can pay igb, nmt, tbt, or wishlist items


----------



## deleted

I have Hamlet in boxes ready to go if anyone is  looking for him


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Hello!! Anicotti moved out yesterday so I have space for a new villager! I am looking for any of the following:

Hopkins
Cherry
Ketchup
Willow

I can offer you nmt, orderables from my catalog, craft you things from my diys (these three may take a day as I have to craft, order, and buy them), tbt, fruits, hybrids, diy recipes, igb, etc.

Please be aware that my catalog and diy list have not been updated as of recent. There's probably maybe 10 or so items missing from both? I don't have a large amount of any of the currencies either, but I'll do what I can.

Thank you LittleMissPanda!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

SmoochsPLH said:


> Hello!! Anicotti moved out yesterday so I have space for a new villager! I am looking for any of the following:
> 
> Hopkins
> Cherry
> Ketchup
> Willow
> 
> I can offer you nmt, orderables from my catalog, craft you things from my diys (these three may take a day as I have to craft, order, and buy them), tbt, fruits, hybrids, diy recipes, igb, etc.
> 
> Please be aware that my catalog and diy list have not been updated as of recent. There's probably maybe 10 or so items missing from both? I don't have a large amount of any of the currencies either, but I'll do what I can.


I have Cherry on my second island  I've sent you a PM!


----------



## TheKlaudia

I'm looking for Claudia, olive, Derwin or lucky! Please help


----------



## Kattea

I'll have a spare plot on Tuesday December 29th! Looking for ungifted Maple, Deirdre, Erik, or Marshal!


----------



## axolotit

500k

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

Looking for Dora rn


----------



## AC.Newbie

Looking for either Teddy, Phoebe, or Grizzly


----------



## PrincessAurora

Looking for Ruby! Can offer TBT, NMTs or bells.


----------



## Illy2255

Looking for Sherb, Flurry, Marina, Gladys, Bunnie, Marshall, Peanut, Meringue, Dom, Raymond,  Fang, Chief, and/or Audie.   Help!


----------



## Illy2255

Looking for Sherb, Flurry, Marina, Gladys, Bunnie, Marshall, Peanut, Meringue, Dom, Raymond, Fang, Chief, and/or Audie. Help! I’m new to the game, So I don’t have much to offer however..


----------



## Pippoh

Looking for Kabuki or Static

Been wanting to get Tia, Diana, and Flora out to trade for Kabuki if any of those villagers interests anyone


----------



## Kattea

I’ll have a spare plot Tues Dec 29, looking for ungifted Maple, Deirdre, Erik, or Marshal!


----------



## Nefarious

Kattea said:


> I’ll have a spare plot Tues Dec 29, looking for ungifted Maple, Deirdre, Erik, or Marshal!



Hello, I have an ungifted Maple. Though, I’m looking to sell her for some tbt, if that’s alright I can get her ready whenever you have a plot open.


----------



## Keera

Looking for any cat villagers!


----------



## PinkStarburst

Keera said:


> Looking for any cat villagers!



I have Kid Cat moving out today!


----------



## mare stellas

Looking for an ungifted Tasha ! Can pay in bells or NMT. Or make a trade with my own villagers/amiibo.


----------



## Keera

Looking for any cat villagers (I already have Tabby and Kid Cat)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Keera said:


> Looking for any cat villagers (I already have Tabby and Kid Cat)


I've sent you a PM ^^


----------



## MortuusFever

LF nibbles, tasha, muffy, beau, kid cat, chief, kabuki (ungifted)
FT a decent amount of nmt (up to 100nmt)


----------



## dannydorit_o

Looking for Aurora!


----------



## Emichi

Looking for an original Peanut!


----------



## Nerdyobsessed

Looking for Dizzy!


----------



## Ella.

Edit: Found!


----------



## Star Crossing

Hi! I am looking for Marshal and can invite him to my island tomorrow  I’d be happy to trade him for NMT, bells, or TBT!


----------



## P. Star

Looking for an ungifted Tia!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Emichi said:


> Looking for an original Peanut!


I've sent you a PM


----------



## jiny

looking for lolly! gifted/ungifted doesnt matter c:
offering nmt!


----------



## Giovana

Heyy, i am looking for Snake, Diana, Maple or Raymond, send me a message to discuss a price, please.


----------



## minnew

I think I've found!


----------



## training

Looking for ungifted versions of any of the following horses! Can pay NMT

Victoria and Buck!

Edit: Roscoe, Savannah, and Peaches found!


----------



## Star Crossing

Hi guys! I’m still looking for Marshal or Bunnie. I have an open plot now.


----------



## mare stellas

Still looking for an ungifted Tasha ! Can pay in NMT, bells or do a villager trade !


----------



## TortimerCrossing

Looking for Deirdre


----------



## Plainbluetees

Anybody looking for Flo? She’s in boxes.


----------



## Keera

Looking for any cat villager (except Tabby, Kid Cat, Bob and Puurl)


----------



## Buffi

Hi looking for Coco if anyone has her!


----------



## IdleAbyss

LF Rudy or Kiki ^^

edit: found rudy!


----------



## JellyBeans

LF maple 
edit: got olive instead haha


----------



## sleepydreepy

Sylvana is in boxes on my island right now! She is *free*, first come first serve.

Pinging people who came up in a search-

@conrad
@Angieyvonne
@dawny
@SunshineSparkleBunny
@jokk
@omelete
@Misarku

------------------------------------------

I am LF Tammi, Pango, and Anabelle


----------



## BotoBoto

Hello there:3
I’ve got Tangy in boxes rn!
Looking for NMT


----------



## Jessi

Looking for kiki (preferably ungifted)  
(Found)


----------



## djc3791

Found him!

Donna from Ruatha


----------



## Proxy6228420

Looking for Coco or Raymond~☆


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Hello looking for  biskit, lolly, maple, poppy, julian, merengue, freya have bells or items can trade

Will be moving out sherb, cheri, jacques, vesta, beau if anyone wants them.


----------



## solecito

Ungifted Raymond in boxes.  








						Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for one of these villagers (must get today) I have a plot available right now
Cleo, Sprinkle, Aurora, Ellie or Margie.

Got Ellie today!


----------



## Libbyannii

Anyone have a Tiffany I could get? Name your price.


----------



## oatmealoftoast

I'm looking for Plucky and Lily!


----------



## Andy2222

Trying to find Elise for my mom! or any monkey! she has flip and Tammi already! Will pay nmt or bells!


----------



## Sophie23

Got Aurora!


----------



## Lynnatchii

Ken is in boxes right now if anyone looking for him. It's free btw


----------



## papermoons

LF: Mint or Vladimir!


----------



## NoraDances

Looking for Blanche/Julia, Flora, Muffy, Cyd (found)and Sherb(found).
I can pay. If there's something you want or need just ask. (Only in game items/bells) I've never done this before so I don't know what people usually pay with.


----------



## Sophie23

Lyman is in boxes today anyone interested? (Adopted!)


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for biskit, poppy, lolly, merengue and freya. Thanks!


----------



## KitaWarheit

Bruce will be in boxes for me tomorrow and the only two I have left to find for my line up is Olivia and Fang! ;O;


----------



## gaylittlekat

My girl Twiggy (gifted) is in boxes today if anyone wants her! Looking for nmts but it's ok if you can't give them.


----------



## JKDOS

I have an open plot and in need of Uchi. If someone is getting rid of Fuchsia, I'll take her.

Found


----------



## Plum Pudding

Hi, I'm looking for Chief or perhaps another wolf, they are my favourite villagers by far and I have a plot ready at the moment 

Thank you


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Plum Pudding said:


> Hi, I'm looking for Chief or perhaps another wolf, they are my favourite villagers by far and I have a plot ready at the moment
> 
> Thank you


Hello  I might be able to help. I sent you a PM~


----------



## Poopmaster

NoraDances said:


> Looking for Blanche, Flora, Muffy, Cyd and Sherb.
> I can pay. If there's something you want or need just ask. (Only in game items/bells) I've never done this before so I don't know what people usually pay with.



Hi. My Cyd is going to be moving soon. Are you interested? Will send PM


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

LF Dobie! Lucky just pinged me about moving out, so my empty plot will be ready Sunday! Just missing the opening of the cycling shop I was gonna go to, OTL RNG 

Lmk what you're looking for if you'd be willing to cycle him out for me  he's the last of my permanent ones I'm looking for so I'm very keen


----------



## Proxy6228420

Still looking for Coco (priority) and raymond ♡


----------



## butterbean_123

blak3 said:


> hi, i’m super looking for *Audie*!!
> i can offer any villager that’s available as amiibo since my bf has the whole collection +60-70NMT!! <33




Hi, are you still looking for Audie?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Hello! Looking for lolly, poppy, biskit, freya and merengue


----------



## Keen

Looking for Maddie the dog, offering IGM, TBT, or NMT


----------



## KateyLC

Hello, I’m new to NH but looking for Goldie who I had when I played originally on my DS. She was my favourite and only permanent resident that I interacted with everyday back then.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Keen said:


> Looking for Maddie the dog, offering IGM, TBT, or NMT


I may be able to help. Sent you a PM~


----------



## zammey12

Looking for Reneigh, Benedict, Bubbles, and Tiffany!


----------



## Shad0w

Hello everyone, I really want Raymond since he is my dreamy, I really want him for free, but that’s never gonna happen is it? Though so...


----------



## Mayor-Lies

Hello, I would love to have Mitzi, she's been in all of my games since the GameCube but I have had no luck so far in NH. I don't have a open spot or anyone moving but I can time travel to make it so. I don't really have something to offer but maybe there's one of my villagers someone wants in exchange  ;
Marshal 
Bianca
Coco
Drago 
Phoebe 
Naomi 
Phoebe 
Flip
Knox
Dora


----------



## v a p o r w a v e

LF: Jambette
can pay igb/nmt


----------



## butterbean_123

Mikon said:


> Willing to give tbt for these dreamies of mines because I'm too poor to actually get nook miles and bells...so if anyone has a kind heart please help a girl out qq. It should be in my signature the babies I'm looking for. Thank you for your time



Hey I have Audie in boxes atm. I know this is an old thread but would you be interested?


----------



## Player1984

Hey everyone im looking for Apollo, I don't have a lot of stuff to give since im pretty new but you can set your prices and i'll tell you if I can pay it


----------



## JKDOS

Player1984 said:


> Hey everyone im looking for Apollo, I don't have a lot of stuff to give since im pretty new but you can set your prices and i'll tell you if I can pay it



Do you have a plot open at the moment?


----------



## Player1984

JKDOS said:


> Do you have a plot open at the moment?


Yep my Tank just left today so the plot is open


----------



## JKDOS

Player1984 said:


> Yep my Tank just left today so the plot is open



I'll PM you.


----------



## xtigerlilly

Looking for Lily! I have a few NMT and TBT to give, along with bells.  I also have a few extra stacks of star fragments!  I'd love to have her.

Thanks!<3


----------



## Lamby101boi

Hi! Looking for
Sherb, Dom, Bluebear, Apollo, Filbert, Dora, or Francine
I don’t have that much to trade pm with offers!


----------



## sleepydreepy

Flora is in boxes on my island right now, she is free and first come first serve.

I am currently looking for Pango, Tammi, and Anabelle.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

I mayyyy actually still be in need of Dobie  empty plot atm! (I'll be back later tonight to poke around in my search, rn I Sleep )


----------



## jiny

looking for scoot!! i dont have an empty plot atm, but i am working on it ^^
i can offer igb (tbt & nmt i am running low on) or hybrids c:


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone looking for Marcel? I have the lazy mime dog in boxes for a few more hours. Looking for nmt or tbt


----------



## Moonlight.

Mayor-Lies said:


> Hello, I would love to have Mitzi, she's been in all of my games since the GameCube but I have had no luck so far in NH. I don't have a open spot or anyone moving but I can time travel to make it so. I don't really have something to offer but maybe there's one of my villagers someone wants in exchange  ;
> Marshal
> Bianca
> Coco
> Drago
> Phoebe
> Naomi
> Phoebe
> Flip
> Knox
> Dora



are you still looking for mitzi? i have her amiibo card and i can give her to you for free


----------



## Pond511

Anyone looking for Leopold, mine is ungifted and already in the boxes.


----------



## Meenzx

Hi, I really want the following villagers:

-Stitches
-Pekoe
-Judy 
-June


Will pay 1m bells for each one or if you have any other payment requests then please do let me know 

Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 11, 2021

Please DM me if you have any of these, much appreciated


----------



## Marjet

Looking for Dobie! <3


----------



## Meenzx

Hi, I really want the following villagers WILL PAY:

-Stitches (got her now, thanks)
-Pekoe
-Judy 
-June
-Raymond

DM me if you want to trade

Thank you!


----------



## P. Star

Looking for reneigh and filbert


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for lolly, poppy and biskit. Have Art, DIYs and items for trade.


----------



## Player1984

Hey everyone im looking for an ungifted Raymond, don't really want to go to nookazon since scammers are a thing there. I can give you 280nmt max plus 100k bells for him


----------



## Plainbluetees

LF Zucker. Probably gonna go island hopping but if the fails I’d like a backup, ty.


----------



## Nunnafinga

syub said:


> looking for scoot!! i dont have an empty plot atm, but i am working on it ^^
> i can offer igb (tbt & nmt i am running low on) or hybrids c:


I can have Scoot in boxes tomorrow if you're still looking for him.I'm not sure if I've gifted him anything but it would be one item at the most.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Anybody looking for Cranston? He’ll be in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for lolly and biskit!


----------



## haileyphi

Looking for: Raymond, Blaire, coco, diana, curt, lionel, olive, zell, rosie, portia


----------



## MalaFama

Hello, I'm Looking For: Cherry, Raymond, Audie, and Judy! And possibly Margie as well.

I have NMT's


----------



## DragonLatios

SLy is asking to leave my Town today the 1-13-2021. I Am looking for applo  if anyone have him


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Open plot right now...looking for lolly and biskit


----------



## My77rh

Hello, I need Tex, Reneigh or Pudge, if anyone is thinking of a good home for theirs  thanks to anyone who comes through for me!


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

In search of Pekoe, Annalisa, Coco, Ankha, Kabuki, or Drago! 
Found Kabuki


----------



## jiny

Nunnafinga said:


> I can have Scoot in boxes tomorrow if you're still looking for him.I'm not sure if I've gifted him anything but it would be one item at the most.


i just saw this !!! is he still available? im in the process of moving someone out rn


----------



## Nunnafinga

syub said:


> i just saw this !!! is he still available? im in the process of moving someone out rn


Sorry but he's no longer available.


----------



## Meenzx

Hey guys I’m still looking for these characters pls

-Pekoe
-Judy 
-June
-Raymond


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for lolly and biskit have DIYs and items for trade.


----------



## Skandranon

Hoping to find Roscoe in the next 24 hours


----------



## cIementine

open plot, looking for o'hare or dobie ! can offer tbt


----------



## KiwiSavagely

Looking for an Ankha, can trade NMT or TBT.


----------



## Serabee

Currently working on getting an open slot~ I'm planning on island hopping BUT I thought I'd post here on the off-chance someone has an ungifted/lightly gifted Bonbon available! I NEVER see her on this forum, but I've been wanting her for awhile so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Livia

P. Star said:


> Looking for reneigh and filbert



I’ll have Reneigh in boxes tomorrow. She’s been gifted a few outfits and a diner sign.  nvm


----------



## returnofsaturn

looking for O'Hare or Greta


----------



## Zane

Offering 150 TBT for an original(ungifted?) Megan! 
I can have a spot open today and tomorrow.


----------



## jiny

nana is in boxes if anyone is looking for her !! shes ungifted 

also i am still looking for scoot, im offering igb or nmt


----------



## Moonlight.

lookin for kabuki! nevermind found someone i like more via island hopping lol


----------



## Player1984

Anybody has a Diana?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for biskit and fushia!
I have DIYs, TBT, Art, mom items and more!


----------



## someguyinahat

Looking for any decent sisterly villager (such as Mira, Cherry or Phoebe, but if you have a different one, let me know and I'll consider it.)

Edit: Never mind. I got Pashmina while island-hopping. Thanks anyway.


----------



## HeyItsJazzi

Looking for: Chrissy, Judy, Pekoe, Merry or Sprinkle. Those are my 5 remaining dreamies, if anyone has any of them leaving today please PLEASE let me know what you want and I’ll try my hardest to get them for you in return for one of those villagers


----------



## Livia

Today I have an empty plot and I’m looking for ungifted Cherry or Agnes. I’m currently island hopping, so I’ll update this if I find one of them.  
nvm got bored of island hopping and invited Fuchsia


----------



## Serabee

Posting again on the off-chance anyone has Bonbon! I've got an open space RN and would be willing to pay very well in TBT, just lemme know ☺


----------



## Marjet

I currently have an empty plot and I'm looking for Vivian! <3 

I have NMT's and IGB to offer or I can trade Phoebe, Margie, Erik or Coco.


----------



## iheartbeau

Open plot today and searching for ungifted/lightly gifted Blaire.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Looking for Dobie <3 or Marshal
Preferably Dobie, I need a forever cranky on my island and he would be perfect~ ^^
I have an empty plot ready to go so please let me know if anyone has one of these besties


----------



## ElsaRulerOfArendelle

LF: Marshal
I can offer NMT or Bells!


----------



## Jessi

ElsaRulerOfArendelle said:


> LF: Marshal
> I can offer NMT or Bells!


I have Marshal in boxes rn. He's gifted, but it goes with his aesthetic.  I prefer nmt, but I'm not asking for much


----------



## gaylittlekat

HeyItsJazzi said:


> Looking for: Chrissy, Judy, Pekoe, Merry or Sprinkle. Those are my 5 remaining dreamies, if anyone has any of them leaving today please PLEASE let me know what you want and I’ll try my hardest to get them for you in return for one of those villagers



Chrissy is moving out today if you want her! (she is gifted though!)


----------



## Serabee

Posting because I've changed my mind who I'm seeking- now I'm hoping to find Raymond or Judy. Since both are new and popular I'm willing to pay VERY WELL in TBT and maybe some IGBs/NMTs/items. Just let me know what you'd want!

Editing to say I'm now super focused on Raymond and willing pay 750 TBT for him! I can also add in some IGBs if need be.

Editing to say I found Judy on an island and couldn't pass her up~ So I no longer have a free space!


----------



## ATheBuoy42

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Looking for Dobie <3 or Marshal
> Preferably Dobie, I need a forever cranky on my island and he would be perfect~ ^^
> I have an empty plot ready to go so please let me know if anyone has one of these besties


Still looking~<3 TwT


----------



## B C MACK

looking to add diva to my island preferably for free but i can always pay in tbt


----------



## Etown20

Edit: nvm


----------



## maria110

I don't have an open plot at the moment but I'm interested in adopting *Becky* the snooty chicken once a plot opens up.  I can pay Bells, TBT, and maybe NMT, depending on how much is asked.


----------



## Zakuro

I'm hoping for Tia and Penelope! Don't really have much of anything to offer, though ^^;


----------



## shendere

Looking for Megan! Can offer mostly IGB, or items as well as some nmt. Please DM if you have her and pls specify if she's new/used with some ugly fashion LOL :')


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Zakuro said:


> I'm hoping for Tia and Penelope! Don't really have much of anything to offer, though ^^;


I have both of them! I can get either one in boxes for you  I'll send you a private message.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

I need Roald or Knox in the next hour or so! Sorry for such short notice but I can pay 40nmt or give me an offer in tbt if you want! Thank you!-


----------



## JKDOS

Player1984 said:


> Anybody has a Diana?



I'm thinking of kicking Diana out of one of my towns. I can have her in boxes on Friday evening (CST). As far as I can remember, she should be ungifted.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I have an ungifted marshal I will be moving out! I'm looking for biskit, fushia and stella


----------



## Nectar

Currently looking for Butch (HUGELY PREFERED) and also dotty! Will trade for bells if needed!


----------



## Giovana

I am looking for Maple and Snake. I do time travel, so if someone have then available, I can open an empty plot in my island. I can pay for then, I don’t have a lot of Tbt, but I can get it. I know that Maple is a popular villager..
Please, send me a message if you have those villagers available. Tysm


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I'm looking for Rudy! I have an empty plot open (and have a spare plot that I could put down if necessary). I can offer TBT, or 10-15 NMT. 

Much Love <3
Kiyomi~


----------



## Etown20

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I'm looking for Rudy! I have an empty plot open (and have a spare plot that I could put down if necessary). I can offer TBT, or 10-15 NMT.
> 
> Much Love <3
> Kiyomi~



I've got Rudy and just posted a thread! He is free and gifted with clothing and furniture: rudy-the-jock-cat-gifted.586208


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for biskit, stella and willow can pay 20 tbt for anyone villager!


----------



## JKDOS

Player1984 said:


> Anybody has a Diana?



Diana will be in boxes this evening (CST). Will you be able to adopt?


----------



## marisandra

Hello!  I've got a spot open and I'm looking for Beau or Dierdre to fill it.  Lmk if you want something in exchange!


----------



## LeenaM

Hello, still looking for Dom, I'm also interested in Raymond, Marshal, Judy or Molly. I can pay in tbt, I can also exchange for Diana!


----------



## JKDOS

LeenaM said:


> Hello, still looking for Dom, I'm also interested in Raymond, Marshal, Judy or Molly. I can pay in tbt, I can also exchange for Diana!



I'll be able to get you Marshal within the hour if you're able to adopt.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

LeenaM said:


> Hello, still looking for Dom, I'm also interested in Raymond, Marshal, Judy or Molly. I can pay in tbt, I can also exchange for Diana!


https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/ungifted-raymond-in-boxes.586292/#post-9818890 Raymond!


----------



## kazel101

LF Molly 
I have NMTs, Bells, DIYs to trade or might be able to give something from your wishlist 
thank youu


----------



## Marjet

Just received my Amiibo cards, so I will be cycling out a few villagers. If anyone is looking for Phoebe, Shari or Margie, let me know! c:


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I'm looking for willow! Will pay 20 tbt!


----------



## Zakuro

Still looking for Penelope and Tia, as well as Fang and Frobert now!

Also looking to get Genji for my sister ^^


----------



## Rika092

Looking for marshal, Katt, grizzly..., spent 105 tickets and didn’t find any of them or even anyone that I remotely like lol

Edit: got marshal.


----------



## Meenzx

Does anyone have Judy or Raymond ? 
Will pay


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Meenzx said:


> Does anyone have Judy or Raymond ?
> Will pay


https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/raymond-in-boxes.586311/ Raymond!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for stella and willow 20 TBT each!


----------



## Meenzx

Hi! Thank you for sending me that link, I already asked them and he’s gone , you’re super kind for trying to help though ! 
@SpaceTokki77


----------



## BluebearL

Looking for Butch! Offering up to 50 tbt! I have a plot open and ready to go anytime


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Will pay 25 tbt for stella?


----------



## Hoosker

LF: Ungifted Molly, Erik, and Lily
Can offer TBT, NMT, Wishlist items, or plain ole bells!
Thanks!

EDIT: Found Bangle!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Hoosker said:


> LF: Ungifted Bangle, Molly, Erik, and Lily
> Can offer TBT, NMT, Wishlist items, or plain ole bells!
> Thanks!


I have an ungifted Bangle  I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Giovana

I am looking for Snake. I do time travel, so if someone have him available I can open an empty plot in my island. 
I can pay with tbt or nmt!
Please, send me a message if you have him available. Tysm


----------



## ChloeBichon

Looking for Stitches in boxes! Can trade bells or NMT! Found!


----------



## Marjet

Still looking for Vivian and Wolfgang! Can pay with NMT and IGB. Currently have an empty plot, so hook me up please. <3


----------



## Yorli

Looking for Lily, she's a dreamie of mine. Can pay NMT


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Looking for Judy. I can trade in NMT.
Found her!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for stella will pay 26 TBT


----------



## JKDOS

ChloeBichon said:


> Looking for Stitches in boxes! Can trade bells or NMT! Found!



I can have stitches in boxes in a few days if you don't mind waiting


----------



## Moonlight.

looking for tammy (the sisterly cub) or agnes 

edit: tammy has been found


----------



## TofuIdol

Looking for Bob, I've spent so many tickets but he never seems to wanna come home.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Looking for Monique and Frank!


----------



## Zakuro

Now just seeking Penelope and Phil, and looking for Genji for my sister! <3


----------



## Toadette

Looking for Dom!


----------



## Alyx

Looking for Portia!


----------



## Gaby0228

If anyone is thinking of selling their Raymond (ungifted, gifted, original, I don't mind– it just has to be Raymond) PLEASE I'm begging you. All I have is 40k bells and 20 NMT. YOU CAN COME TO MY ISLAND AND JUMP ME I DON'T CARE JUST LET ME HAVE RAYMOND PLEASE


----------



## Gaby0228

Looking for  Raymond (ungifted, gifted, original, I don't mind– it just has to be Raymond) pls I'm begging. All I have is 40k bells and 20 NMT. I have some of mom's stuff (apron, tissue box, painting, cat tea, pen stand.) Basically, come have a look around my island and see if you like something. >)

Edit: also looking for Marshal, Bob, Zucker, and Roald,, thanks!


----------



## sillot

I’m looking for any sheep other than Wendy if anyone can help  thank you


----------



## LeenaM

(a lot of people are looking for tbt right now, maybe try posting/being active on here to collect some. There's a lot of threads on many different topics to interract with and get some bells. You can easily trade them for a lot of igb/nmt) Good luck looking for Raymond!


----------



## JKDOS

TofuIdol said:


> Looking for Bob, I've spent so many tickets but he never seems to wanna come home.



I can cycle Bob in and have him in boxes Sunday (CST) if you don't find him before then.


----------



## Gaby0228

Tysm  I rlly want that smug cat


----------



## Gaby0228

Would anyone be interested in Jeremiah? I just found him, he's cute but not who I'm looking for. I'll wait but I'll leave in maybe an hour or two..? Let me know


----------



## Hoosker

Hoosker said:


> LF: Ungifted Molly, Erik, and Lily
> Can offer TBT, NMT, Wishlist items, or plain ole bells!
> Thanks!



Update: I adopted Lily today!
But I'm still looking for ungifted Molly and Erik. 
I'm in no hurry, as I'm only letting villagers move out once they give me their photo. DM me what you'd like if you have one of these cuties ungifted and are interested in rehoming!


----------



## TofuIdol

JKDOS said:


> I can cycle Bob in and have him in boxes Sunday (CST) if you don't find him before then.


Ahhh I wish I saw this sooner!!!  ;w; I already filled the plot with a villager from the mystery island


----------



## arikins

currently looking for coco !!! i need this adorable bunny on my island. i can pay in IGB or TBT, though i dont have many. i also have items for sale so i can get her as well in case anything looks nice to u:





						items for sale by arikins | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View items for sale, a list by arikins containing 153 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## howlrizons

hi! i'm looking for: *kiki*, *fauna*, *blaire* or *boomer *
if you happen to have any of them in boxes, i can trade for NMTS (your price is my price!)

thank u x


----------



## misstayleigh

hello!!  I recently restarted my island and I have a few new farmcore/forestcore villagers I'm looking for!

the girls~
- Blaire
- Plucky
- Reneigh
- Bangle 
- Dotty
- Gabi 
- Maddie
- Patty
- Truffles 
- Winnie

the boys~
- Butch
- Tybalt
- Colton
- Ken
- Shep
- Cole
- Elmer 
- Papi 
- Joey


----------



## Jessi

arikins said:


> currently looking for coco !!! i need this adorable bunny on my island. i can pay in IGB or TBT, though i dont have many. i also have items for sale so i can get her as well in case anything looks nice to u:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> items for sale by arikins | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
> 
> 
> View items for sale, a list by arikins containing 153 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagerdb.com


I have an ungifted coco in boxes rn. I messaged you


----------



## sigh

i currently have a lightly gifted reneigh in boxes if anyone's looking for her, i would like some nmts in exchange for a hunt! (accidentally gave her a yellow nova light)


----------



## JacksonDunning

[LF] Raymond

[FT] 8-10 Million Bells

My villager is in boxes. Need him immediately!


----------



## Buffi

Hi looking for Coco or Erik I have an open plot


----------



## arikins

also looking for drago and kabuki. im in luv w their houses c:


----------



## Faceless

Looking for Eugene, Stiches, or Coco can pay in IGB or NMT Dm if intrested


----------



## Zakuro

Seeking Tia again, as well as Penelope and Phil. I've got an open plot!

Update: got Penelope!! And no empty plot at the moment, but can get another free asap if anyone's got Phil or Tia ^^


----------



## Straitnine19

misstayleigh said:


> hello!!  I recently restarted my island and I have a few new farmcore/forestcore villagers I'm looking for!
> 
> the girls~
> - Blaire
> - Plucky
> - Reneigh
> - Bangle
> - Dotty
> - Gabi
> - Maddie
> - Patty
> - Truffles
> - Winnie
> 
> the boys~
> - Butch
> - Tybalt
> - Colton
> - Ken
> - Shep
> - Cole
> - Elmer
> - Papi
> - Joey



Hey i saw you was looking for Truffles. Still interested? She is moving (in boxes) tomorrow. She is free


----------



## Theblusea

I’m looking for Judy! I know this is a long shot, but I just need her to complete my island. I have a free plot, willing to pay NMT, IGB, or whatever little TBT I have!


----------



## misstayleigh

revised Looking For list!

the girls~
- Blaire
- Plucky
- Reneigh

the boys~
- Butch
- Colton
- Ken
- Shep
- Cole
- Elmer 
- Papi 
- Joey


----------



## McKala

I'm new to this site, but I'm actually looking for Poppy can anyone help.


----------



## Jordandelion

Edit: Nevermind!


----------



## McKala

Hi looking for Poppy!! She is so cute and probably one of my favs. Can anyone help me!


----------



## arikins

sillot said:


> I’m looking for any sheep other than Wendy if anyone can help  thank you


if u still need one, i have vesta on my island !! i can move her out whenever


----------



## Porcupine-Octopi

LF Boone

Can trade 100NMT


----------



## Terriberri

Looking for cherry?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

LF: Stella for @o013 WOLF 130o
Can pay in tbt, igb, or nmt
edit: got her!


----------



## Straitnine19

Anyone want truffles? She is free...i just want her to have a home...


----------



## Hoosker

Hey guys!
One of my close real life friends just got ACNH for christmas and has become obsessed like the rest of us haha.
She doesn't have an account here, but has a villager moving out and asked for my help in finding a new villager!

She's looking for Judy, Beau, Fauna, or Julian.
She has tons of IGB, and I can help to pitch in NMT, TBT, wishlist items, or whatever else you'd like.
Reply or DM me if you can help!

EDIT: A kind TBT user gifted my friend Julian.  So she no longer has an open plot- thank you!!


----------



## Livia

DinosaurDumpster said:


> LF Bones, Olivia, Pecan, and Ursala still!



this post is a little old, but are you still looking for Pecan? I could have her in boxes tomorrow.  nvm


----------



## lizzyrose

Looking for Francine, willing to pay 50 tbt


----------



## misstayleigh

revised list!

the boys~
- Butch
- Colton
- Ken
- Shep
- Cole
- Elmer 
- Papi 
- Joey


----------



## duckyducky

LOOKING FOR
sherb and dom


----------



## Zakuro

Now just seeking Phil! ^^ May not be able to take him for a while though as i'm waiting to get another villager for my sister!


----------



## Boidoh

My girlfriend recently got Bones in her GCN town and I'd wanna bring him into New Horizons as a surprise. 

I recently missed my opportunity to get him to move in today because my town was full, which is infuriating as I recently kicked out someone, but Velma moved in immediately after. If you have Bones and don't mind getting rid of or selling him eventually, please let me know.


----------



## Anj2k6

Desperately looking for Genji! I have a plot ready!


----------



## Magnetar

Hi everyone!

I am looking to adopt *Flora*. I have an open plot so I would love to get her today. 

I can spare some TBT or NMT's, whichever you prefer. I hope someone can help me.


----------



## Mu~

LF ungifted Kabuki.


----------



## Beanz

I’m looking for Tangy

I have a lot of IGB, around 1,339,000 bells in my ABD so I would pay a lot for her.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hey y’all. I’m looking for the following villagers *for tomorrow* (as I don’t have space today, I’m afraid):

- Sydney 
- Greta 

I have many NMT, can add some bells and special items!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm looking for Vivian, preferably ungifted but it doesn't really matter. can pay in igb and/or tbt (though I don't have much of the latter).


----------



## Serabee

Looking for Bonbon! I DON'T have space quite right now, but can TT to get someone out whenever (I love Julia, but I've had her since August now, and it's time for her to move on, lol). Willing to pay TBT or IGBs, just name your price! ...But I have way less IGBs then TBT, lol.


----------



## mattctrl

hey looking for Whitney or Wolfgang, I have Tammy in boxes tomorrow


----------



## ATheBuoy42

A lot of people hate her but I'm looking for Shari <3 she can stay with me forever


----------



## gloomville

LF Reneigh


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF Bluebear, Cheri, Cleo, Gigi, Fuchia, Elmer, Roald, and Vladimir!


----------



## Candy83

Is anyone looking for the Lazy elephant *Dizzy*?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Desperately looking for Sydney the normal koala


----------



## Jam86

i have an empty plot and i'm currently looking for *raymond* for my second island, i'd prefer ungifted but i don't mind

i can pay in any amount of bells if i have enough
i can also trade almost any villager if they have an amiibo i have over 200 amiibos so if ur looking for a specific villager i might have them


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Looking for ribbot!


----------



## arikins

still looking for kabuki n drago

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021

okay, gonna make a post here about the villagers im willing to give/sell since im seeing a lot of posts for villagers i already voided because i didnt think anyone wanted them. i have vesta, nan, and lobo left.


----------



## Foreverfox

arikins said:


> still looking for kabuki n drago
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021
> 
> okay, gonna make a post here about the villagers im willing to give/sell since im seeing a lot of posts for villagers i already voided because i didnt think anyone wanted them. i have vesta, nan, and lobo left.


I have Kabuki in my shop for 30 tbt


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Looking for Shari ^^


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Desperately looking for Frank!

Found!


----------



## Toadette

Still looking for Dom!


----------



## misstayleigh

looking for~

THE BOYS
- Butch (Cranky)
- Colton (Smug)
- Ken (Smug)
- Shep (Smug)

THE GIRLS
- Chevre (Normal)
- Maggie (Normal)
- Molly (Normal)
- Olive (Normal)
- Stella (Normal)


----------



## Jam86

can now offer 150nmt for raymond ☆


----------



## Robertoh123456

Looking for Raymond. Will give 50nmt


----------



## xTurnip

Looking for Dom, have open plot today. Willing to trade 30 gold nuggets for him.


----------



## MetaReaper

Glittermist said:


> looking for Diana and Judy!
> 
> I can offer tbt, igb, up to 25 nmt, and amiibo villagers! I have Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Marina, Chief, Rosie, Punchy, Ankha, Maple, and more!


I have judy in boxes right now and I definitely want merengue


----------



## Flicky

Looking for Phoebe, Knox, Sterling, Drago and (possibly) Julian.


----------



## jiny

looking for filbert 
ill be willing to pay igb or nmt for him


----------



## Tru7Prodigy

Looking for Roald. Have an open plot right now.


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Jam86 said:


> can now offer 150nmt for Raymond ☆


I have Raymond! He is HEAVILY gifted with the most random furniture (fish, mom items, bday items, popcorn machine, etc.). He also has some clothes that fit them and then a lot of random ones other villagers have asked me to bring as an apology gift. He is not in boxes yet but I plan on getting him in boxes soon.


----------



## Jam86

merryfromBocaPoop said:


> I have Raymond! He is HEAVILY gifted with the most random furniture (fish, mom items, bday items, popcorn machine, etc.). He also has some clothes that fit them and then a lot of random ones other villagers have asked me to bring as an apology gift. He is not in boxes yet but I plan on getting him in boxes soon.


honestly that's fine by me aha, i just really want him ☆
i currently have a plot open but i have been TTing backwards to keep it open so i'm not in any rush ^-^


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Jam86 said:


> honestly that's fine by me aha, i just really want him ☆
> i currently have a plot open but i have been TTing backwards to keep it open so i'm not in any rush ^-^


Sweet! I will get started right away on moving him out! I'm glad you really want him bc he's my first smug villager and he's been here for a while so I know he'll have a good home.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

DinosaurDumpster said:


> LF Bluebear, Cheri, Cleo, Gigi, Fuchia, Elmer, Roald, and Vladimir!







__





						Giveaway - Bluebear is leaving my island!
					

She is an awesome neighbor and a good friend. Hope she gets a good home. I prefer just giving her away instead of selling. Since I just want her going into a good home and being able to make someone happy!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



bluebear!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021

Looking for Tangy.
FT: Bells, nmt (I can trade up to 3 mil, or 30 nmt) and maybe the villager I end up deciding to kick out (Raymond, or Marshal) if you have two open plots at the same time


----------



## xSuperMario64x

still looking for Vivian, can offer TBT, IGB, or possibly NMT (though that takes forever to withdrawal)


----------



## peachycrossing9

Looking for any of the following:

Poppy
Sylvana
Dobie
Beau

Can offer up too 60NMT or whatever amount of in-game bells for any of them!


----------



## Foreverfox

peachycrossing9 said:


> Looking for any of the following:
> 
> Poppy
> Sylvana
> Dobie
> Beau
> 
> Can offer up too 60NMT or whatever amount of in-game bells for any of them!


I have Beau in my shop for 60 tbt


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Looking for Shari~ Have room and ready

Found!! ^-^


----------



## Serabee

Still looking for Bonbon! Don't have an open plot but I can TT.

I'm willing to pay 500 TBT for her!

Got her and she's even CUTER then I thought


----------



## Foreverfox

Serabee said:


> Still looking for Bonbon! Don't have an open plot but I can TT.
> 
> I'm willing to pay 500 TBT for her!


I can get her for you! It'd be about 5 days or so though before I have her. Obviously, if you have an opportunity to get her before i'd have her for you, go for it!


----------



## Serabee

Foreverfox said:


> I can get her for you! It'd be about 5 days or so though before I have her. Obviously, if you have an opportunity to get her before i'd have her for you, go for it!


I'm planning on island hopping soon (just gotta TT someone out), but if I don't have any luck that'd be great (I've gotten good at keeping a plot open for days via TT, lol)!

I'll let you know ASAP if I find Bonbon or another villager I can't resist


----------



## Foreverfox

Serabee said:


> I'm planning on island hopping soon (just gotta TT someone out), but if I don't have any luck that'd be great (I've gotten good at keeping a plot open for days via TT, lol)!
> 
> I'll let you know ASAP if I find Bonbon or another villager I can't resist


Sounds good!


----------



## Serabee

Foreverfox said:


> Sounds good!


Whoops! Someone just mailed me that they found her island hopping, so it looks like I'm set, but thanks for the offer  ☺


----------



## LottiePerson_

Looking for Astrid to move in, already have an empty plot. Fine with paying but nook's cranny is remodelling so i only have 175,000 bells and cant sell anything until tomorrow. I also have 10 tickets plus plenty of fragments, clothes, furniture, and DIY items to trade.

Just got her, couldn't be happier!


----------



## Lullabynny

*Looking for these ungifted villagers:*
Blanche
Sheldon
Megan

I'm about to have a plot open and would really like to save nmt rather than hunt them. If you have any of these three hit me up!​


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

ISO Pekoe or Snake. I don't have an open plot available but I'm trying to get Ellie to move out.


----------



## Bluebellie

Looking for ungifted  Avery.
Offering 20 NMT , 18 gold nuggets, or any ordables in the catalog.

don’t have a plot, but I can time travel.


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

Ellie will be in boxes later today, does anyone on this thread want her? taken!


----------



## duckyducky

Looking for sherb or dom


----------



## AC.Newbie

duckyducky said:


> Looking for sherb or dom


I have Dom in boxes if you're still looking for him


----------



## duckyducky

AC.Newbie said:


> I have Dom in boxes if you're still looking for him


I am! what would you like in return?


----------



## cosravet

Looking for Fauna! Offering Ruby, Daisy, or pure bells.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

duckyducky said:


> Looking for sherb or dom


I have Dom, ungifted and original if you're still looking for him. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## heaven.

i'm for looking for ungifted Scoot or Peaches. i can offer nmt, materials, your wishlist, bells, etc. i have an open plot now and will be island hopping in the meantime

found!


----------



## A r i a n e

looking for an ungifted tutu! i have a plot and need to find her today. i can pay igt, tbt, nmts 
edit: found <3


----------



## SmoochsPLH

*Looking for!!*

I had Frita move out today, so I'll be looking for any of the following villagers! I'll also be island hopping for them, so if I happen to find them I'll update this post.

Hopkins
Willow
Bunnie

*Edit*:
I have ran out of nmts and am still looking for any of these three villagers!!!


----------



## Flicky

Lolly is leaving, so I have an open plot!
Looking for (can be gifted, btw, not bothered about that sort of thing):

Knox
Sterling
Julian
Phoebe
Drago


----------



## Toadette

still looking for dom!


----------



## cosravet

Still looking for Fauna .


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Still looking for Hopkins, Willow, or Bunnie.


----------



## duckyducky

Looking for sherb!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF Audie, Elmer, Vladimir, Fuchsia, and Roald still.


----------



## kevindamico91

Looking for Reneigh, I can give some TBT Bells


----------



## Cirice

Looking for Felicity or Portia


----------



## Etown20

DinosaurDumpster said:


> LF Audie, Elmer, Vladimir, Fuchsia, and Roald still.



I just had Roald ask to move and posted a thread! He is gifted if that matters:





__





						Giveaway - Roald is gifted and free to a good home (claimed)
					

Roald asked to move, I can TT him into boxes today if someone would like him.  He is gifted and free to a good home!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Arilena

Looking for Julia! Anybody have her? Or any other osterich?


----------



## Jam86

nvm ☆


----------



## xSuperMario64x

still looking for Vivian


----------



## FreckledManatee

Gonna be lookin for *Eunice *the sheep for the next couple days here


----------



## Moonlight.

looking for midge !!

edit: got her <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda

kakyoin said:


> looking for midge !!


I have Midge, ungifted and original  I'll send you a PM~


----------



## BlueSapphire

Hi! I’m looking for Julian. Offering bells, nmt, gold nuggets, or star fragments. Thank you


----------



## cosravet

Looking for Erik and/or Deirdre, can offer bells and nmt and Beau


----------



## LeenaM

Looking for Cranky villagers, in order of preference: Roscoe, Kabuki, Avery, Murphy, Croque or Static.

I'm mainly offering tbt, but it can also be nmt, igb or cataloguing/wishlist items (currently updating my villager db, will link in my profile or signature).


----------



## Foreverfox

LeenaM said:


> Looking for Cranky villagers, in order of preference: Roscoe, Kabuki, Avery, Murphy, Croque or Static.
> 
> I'm mainly offering tbt, but it can also be nmt, igb or cataloguing/wishlist items (currently updating my villager db, will link in my profile or signature).


I have Kabuki in my shop!


----------



## LeenaM

Foreverfox said:


> I have Kabuki in my shop!


That's great, thank you! I'm waiting for a bit to see if maybe I can find Roscoe, but I'll keep your shop in mind


----------



## duckyducky

hi i am looking for sherb


----------



## moth

looking for Cyrano, Antonio, or Bunnie! I can offer DIYs, TBTs, and/or bells!


----------



## arikins

still looking for kabuki, drago, and greta !


----------



## 1787ProudWeeb

LF: Genji


----------



## FreckledManatee

Still looking for Eunice!


----------



## xhyloh

looking for judy and marshal!! willing to pay IGB ;w;

edit: found marshal thanks to @arikins !!

edit 2: found both of them! thanks to everyone who helped! ^^


----------



## EtchaSketch

LF: Lyman, Midge, Murphy, or Stitches! 
I can offer igb and nmt i need to fill up this plot ;;


----------



## jadetine

EtchaSketch said:


> LF: Lyman, Midge, Murphy, or Stitches!
> I can offer igb and nmt i need to fill up this plot ;;


I have Stitches moving out tomorrow, if you are still able to grab him!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 11, 2021

Empty plot in 2 days yussssss; LF: *FRITA*, Apple, Chadder, Tangy, Tia, Mint, or Sprinkle.


----------



## FreckledManatee

Still looking for Eunice


----------



## crim.

nvm


----------



## duckyducky

Looking for sherb


----------



## Valeris

Edit: Audie found.


----------



## jadetine

Valeris said:


> I'm looking for Audie. If what's being asked is too high I'll do my best to make it work if she can be held until such a time. Thanks and I appreciate it!


I saw an ungifted Audie on Reddit:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ACVillager/comments/lid7av
... but there's some logistics required and you have to be able to hold Rory and return him with some Amiibo magics that I don't understand...


----------



## EtchaSketch

Was gonna get stitches from a friend but that didn’t work out, looking for him now c:>


----------



## JollyOli

LF Audie ^^

found!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF Vladimir, Audie, Elmer, and Roald still!


----------



## misstayleigh

LF Egbert, Papi, or Rodeo!


----------



## Bluebellie

Edit: complete


----------



## Foreverfox

DinosaurDumpster said:


> LF Vladimir, Audie, Elmer, and Roald still!


I have Roald in my shop for 45tbt!


----------



## t3llusagi

Lf: Rory!


----------



## Nopalito

Does anyone have Raymond in boxes ungifted or lightly gifted ?


----------



## Livia

SmoochsPLH said:


> Still looking for Hopkins, Willow, or Bunnie.



I will have Willow in boxes tomorrow. She’s been gifted a few clothes.


----------



## Luceciel

Does anyone have tangy, kiki, or purrl?


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Luceciel said:


> Does anyone have tangy, kiki, or purrl?



I have Tangy in boxes! She has been gifted one item of clothing: the box skirt uniform in green (a gift from another villager) she is free to you if you want her. I felt sad to let her go, so would be happy to give her to someone who will love her!


----------



## Foreverfox

Luceciel said:


> Does anyone have tangy, kiki, or purrl?


I have Kiki in my shop!


----------



## misstayleigh

I have Judy in boxes if anyone is looking for her


----------



## Moonlight.

looking for freya 

edit: ended up taking blanche, she's a cutie so no complaints


----------



## JKDOS

Flicky said:


> Lolly is leaving, so I have an open plot!
> Looking for (can be gifted, btw, not bothered about that sort of thing):
> 
> Knox
> Sterling
> Julian
> Phoebe
> Drago



Still looking for Phoebe?


----------



## Flicky

JKDOS said:


> Still looking for Phoebe?


I am, but sadly my Online account has ended and I won't be renewing it until next month probably 

Thank you anyway!


----------



## NoraDances

Looking for Muffy and Blanche/Julia. Willing to pay.


----------



## miintyfluff

usa-chan said:


> looking for stitches, genji, and raymond!


i have genji- he isn’t currently planning on  moving out but i don’t talk to him much so probably soon ^^ if you’d like i can tell you if he moves out


----------



## Foreverfox

usa-chan said:


> looking for stitches, genji, and raymond!


I have stitches and genji in my shop!


----------



## miintyfluff

i’m looking for blaire, i can offer nmt or igb!


----------



## heythereimhenri

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


It's actually possible to get the villagers you want? How do you guys do this?


----------



## duckyducky

looking for sherb


----------



## Faceless

heythereimhenri said:


> It's actually possible to get the villagers you want? How do you guys do this?


Try alot


----------



## heythereimhenri

Faceless said:


> Try alot


Oh okay


----------



## SkyA

heythereimhenri said:


> Oh okay


You can buy them in amiibo shop threads, or adopt when someone on boxes, if you have open plot.


----------



## heythereimhenri

Oh, amiibo shop, as in buying the cards and letting them move in?
And what does "on boxes" mean?
Sorry, I'm quite a noob to this forum


----------



## SkyA

heythereimhenri said:


> Oh, amiibo shop, as in buying the cards and letting them move in?


Yes, you can buy cards and move them yourself. Or search some threads in this forum, called "Shop" or something like that, and trade with other amiibo owners, who will summon the villager you need. After this, you can visit their island and ask villager move to yours.
When villager is "on boxes" - he's already packed all furniture in his house in boxes, and ready to move out next day. That's the time you can invite him on your island.


----------



## heythereimhenri

Great, now I get it, thanks for the explanation


----------



## AC.Newbie

.


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Found


----------



## EtchaSketch

LF Marshal to fill up my last slot! Can offer anything <3


----------



## heythereimhenri

Looking for: Zucker, Pekoe, Kabuki, Blanche, Drago, Genji, Gladys, Annalisa
Offering: Can offer whatever, name your price


----------



## -cinnamon-

Looking for :  Blanche,  Pinky,  Rowan / Genji / Tybalt,  &  Dobie !

Let me know what you're looking for in exchange ^-^ I can try and do tbt, IGB, wishlist - whatever you need! 

Thank you for your help ^-^


----------



## ACNH_walnut

misstayleigh said:


> hello!!  I recently restarted my island and I have a few new farmcore/forestcore villagers I'm looking for!
> 
> the girls~
> - Blaire
> - Plucky
> - Reneigh
> - Bangle
> - Dotty
> - Gabi
> - Maddie
> - Patty
> - Truffles
> - Winnie
> 
> the boys~
> - Butch
> - Tybalt
> - Colton
> - Ken
> - Shep
> - Cole
> - Elmer
> - Papi
> - Joey


Hi I have patty but she isn’t in boxes and she has been gifted one thing but if you want her I can tt to get her in boxes


----------



## SkyA

Slowly looking for Pecan and Kabuki to adopt.
upd: also looking for Snake, Carmen, Hans!

(Hans found ))


----------



## Tru7Prodigy

Have a plot opening up Sunday. Looking for either Dom, Cookie or Roald. Please let me know if you have either and the cost.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Looking for either June or Pashmina. Ungifted preferred but lightly gifted is ok

Now only looking for June. Found Pashmina on a mystery island. So if anyone has June in boxes let me know what you want. (Ungifted preferred...)


----------



## Zakuro

Still looking for Genji for my sister! Can pay, just say what you'd like ^^ (and Phil for myself, but not priority atm as i'm on my last slot and I don't wanna have all my dream villagers before I make sure she has hers)


----------



## Myiic

Hello, new to the forums, I'm looking for Erik, Apollo, or Shep. More than willing to exchange for my Audie and Drago


----------



## MamaMyers

I will buy Dom! Name a price i will buy him

Please and thank you


----------



## KittenNoir

This might be helpful for you 





__





						Selling - (sold) Dom is in boxes
					

I'm pretty sure he's ungifted but I don't entirely remember, I've had him since I started my island. I'm just looking for a small symbolic amount of TBT in return, def not picky on the amount



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## MamaMyers

Looking for dom will pay good
Name price


----------



## Oddloop

Tru7Prodigy said:


> Have a plot opening up Sunday. Looking for either Dom or Roald. Please let me know if you have either and the cost.


I currently have Dom in boxes if you're still looking for him  https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/dom-is-in-boxes.587862/


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Looking for Frank the cranky eagle!

Found him!


----------



## fairyring

lf murphy please!


----------



## sleepydreepy

looking for Annabelle the peppy pangolin!


----------



## Lullabynny

Currently for these villagers ungifted Looking for:
Wolfgang
Sheldon
Rhonda
Drago
Megan

If you have any of them please let me know along with your price! I have a free spot avaliable right now!


----------



## -Lychee-

Hiya! I'm currently looking for Tia. I can offer NMTs or gold nuggets for her.


----------



## duckyducky

Sherb


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Tasha


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

im looking for ricky!!! i am willing to pay up to 50 nmt for him, ive been looking desperately for him


----------



## ac-player

Gutted I didnt see this sooner my girlfriend has been wanting Judy for months now


----------



## JKDOS

peachycrossing9 said:


> Looking for any of the following:
> 
> Poppy
> Sylvana
> Dobie
> Beau



Do you still want Sylvana?


----------



## peachycrossing9

JKDOS said:


> Do you still want Sylvana?



Hello, yes I do! But I would need to empty a plot first xD


----------



## JKDOS

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hello, yes I do! But I would need to empty a plot first xD



Alright. She is in boxes today. I will be available in about 2-3 hours from now.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Really need Tangy today!


----------



## ChocoPie22

Looking for:
Dom
Lolly
Maple
Melba
Raymond
Whitney


----------



## moth

Looking for Cyrano, Bunnie, Katt, Punchy, Erik, or Amelia! I can offer bells, DIYs, items etc


----------



## Valeris

ac-player said:


> Gutted I didnt see this sooner my girlfriend has been wanting Judy for months now


Those on these forums tend to help each other out. If Judy shows up, you can bet they'll do what they can!


----------



## Katrla125

Anyone got anyone in boxes, not fussed who, don't want phoebe, dom or any jock 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Jam86

anyone want molly the normal duck? she's ungifted and i don't need anything in return for her

my cousin was supposed to get her but that didn't happen so i want her gone as soon as possible ☆


----------



## Katrla125

Il


Jam86 said:


> anyone want molly the normal duck? she's ungifted and i don't need anything in return for her
> 
> my cousin was supposed to get her but that didn't happen so i want her gone as soon as possible ☆


Ill have her in about 45 mins - 1 hr?


----------



## Jam86

Katrla125 said:


> Ill have her in about 45 mins - 1 hr?


i'll try stay up but i gotta go to bed soon since it's nearly 11pm


----------



## Katrla125

Jam86 said:


> i'll try stay up but i gotta go to bed soon since it's nearly 11pm


Dw, I'm out atm


----------



## CylieDanny

Looking for Bunnie and Dotty

Im not quite sure how this works, but id love either of them! Im sure i could come up with a fair price ^^


----------



## Katrla125

Jam86 said:


> i'll try stay up but i gotta go to bed soon since it's nearly 11pm


Home now, wanna give me a dodo code?


----------



## Blackwolfchick

I know this is a long shot, but I am looking for cherry. I am new so don't have much to offer, but I can try and work something out maybe.


----------



## MsPancake

Hello everyone! Dang it's been a while I think the last time I posted on this forum was 6 months ago. But I'm playing animal crossing again! And I have an open plot right now! I'm looking for Sherb and I've already gone through like 50 NMT looking for him so name your price in NMT. Also some other villagers I'm looking for are Alice, and Papi. Sorry if I don't respond right away I'll try to check back frequently!


----------



## Bunlily

- lf: *maple*, *marshal*, *lolly*,* judy*, and *teddy* (all *ungifted/original only* please. tysm <3)
_- i restarted my game so i have 3 empty plots available._

_no longer needed!_


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Bunlily said:


> - lf: *maple*, *marshal*, *lolly*,* judy*, and *teddy* (all *ungifted/original only* please. tysm <3)
> _- i restarted my game so i have 3 empty plots available._



I have Teddy available right now, but he's not ungifted. Let me know if you change your mind!


----------



## Ani-girl

I would REALLY love Molly <3

	Post automatically merged: Feb 26, 2021

Will trade puck if anyone wants him.


----------



## supernerd

Looking for Ribbot and Vesta!


----------



## Bekaa

Audie found her. Thank you!


----------



## FantasticHaxorus

Found her, thanks!


----------



## MKInfinite

never mind


----------



## Ani-girl

I really want molly! Have Puck to get rid of-


----------



## Msfeist

Looking for Mint! ^_^


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

thinking about putting Fang in boxes. would anyone be interested?


----------



## CafeBrewster

Really want Molly on my island. I had her Amiibo card but unfortunately somehow lost it a few months ago

I’d need to TT a villager out so need someone who’ll be a little patient! Thank you for reading


----------



## Zakuro

Still looking for a Genji for my sister, can pay <3 after that, will be looking to complete my town with Phil!

Genji is in the works! Still need Phil but might not be able to take him in for a few weeks, feel free to get in touch anyway if you do have him or his amiibo ;w;


----------



## moe425

ISO: Ungifted Kiki


----------



## misstayleigh

looking for Curly!! that wee jock would be perfect for my farm-themed island ;__;


----------



## jadetine

I will have an open plot on March 2 and would really love to have Frita if anyone has her! I can pay in NMT (instead of wasting time spending them myself). Tangy is also of interest to me,  but Frita was my best gal pal in new leaf and I miss her. ❤


----------



## Stella-Io

Looking for mostly Raymond, but will also like Lucky or Walker. Offering tbt and some (but not many) NMTs.

My timezone is Eastern and I'll be available from now till midnight tonight.


----------



## Foreverfox

Stella-Io said:


> Looking for mostly Raymond, but will also like Lucky or Walker. Offering tbt and some (but not many) NMTs.
> 
> My timezone is Eastern and I'll be available from now till midnight tonight.


I have Lucky in my shop for 60tbt


----------



## Stella-Io

Foreverfox said:


> I have Lucky in my shop for 60tbt



Oops I must have over looked your shop, would you like me to fill out an order form there?


----------



## Foreverfox

Stella-Io said:


> Oops I must have over looked your shop, would you like me to fill out an order form there?


Yep, that'd be great! Thanks!


----------



## EmmatheArtist13

Hey I'm new to this site looking for Megan! We share a birthday and she is my favourite villager! (I've been looking for her since May of last year so any help would be amazing!!)


----------



## Plainbluetees

Anybody looking for Static (gifted)? He’ll be in boxes tomorrow (3/2)


----------



## CafeBrewster

CafeBrewster said:


> Really want Molly on my island. I had her Amiibo card but unfortunately somehow lost it a few months ago
> 
> I’d need to TT a villager out so need someone who’ll be a little patient! Thank you for reading


----------



## Meenzx

Looking for Raymond will pay upto 12m bells


----------



## Bluelady

LF: Graham (gifted or ungifted doesn’t matter). I have an open plot of land and can keep it that way as long as I can remember to adjust the clock.

My timezone is PST and I’ll login again tomorrow morning. I can pay in bells, TBT, or wishlist items.

Edit: Got him!


----------



## Etown20

Planning to move out 2 of these 3 in the near future via amiibo if any one is looking for them (all are gifted)

Rosie
Diana
Hazel


----------



## Jessea

Etown20 said:


> Looking for Tasha


Are you still looking for her?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021

LF my dreamie Tangy can’t offer much but firgured I post on here once


----------



## Etown20

Jessea said:


> Are you still looking for her?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 3, 2021
> 
> LF my dreamie Tangy can’t offer much but firgured I post on here once



I was able to find her, but thanks for asking!


----------



## Lullabynny

Hey got an empty plot rn, looking for these villagers ungifted:
Judy
Sylvana
Sheldon
Wolfgang

If you have any in boxes please let me know. I can pay in NMT, TBT or Crafting materials like stars.


----------



## JKDOS

Zakuro said:


> Still looking for a Genji for my sister, can pay <3 after that, will be looking to complete my town with Phil!
> 
> Genji is in the works! Still need Phil but might not be able to take him in for a few weeks, feel free to get in touch anyway if you do have him or his amiibo ;w;



I'm moving heavily-gifted Genji from one of my towns to replace with a non-gifted Genji. If you don't mind him being gifted, you can have him. He is in boxes today. I am in CST time zone and will be on later today around 5:00pm (8 hours from posting this)


----------



## IdleAbyss

LF: Ruby, Bella or Purrl


----------



## DawnAri

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Hey got an empty plot rn, looking for these villagers ungifted:
> Judy
> Sylvana
> Sheldon
> Wolfgang
> 
> If you have any in boxes please let me know. I can pay in NMT, TBT or Crafting materials like stars.


Hello! I have ungifted Wolfgang in boxes right now, are you still looking for him?


----------



## Plainbluetees

Anybody want a heavily gifted Renee?


----------



## Aethelwolf

LF Ruby. I want that rabbit!


----------



## Rika092

Does anyone want Marina? I randomly got her from another person. She is so out of place in my town right now (the hot pink contrasts sharply with the natural palette villagers), so i'm looking to move her out.


----------



## Xeon

Looking for Kiki. If anyone doesn't want her, I will gladly take her!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Xeon said:


> Looking for Kiki. If anyone doesn't want her, I will gladly take her!



Were you looking for an ungifted Kiki? Or is gifted ok?


----------



## Xeon

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Were you looking for an ungifted Kiki? Or is gifted ok?


I'm not expecting an ungifted one. Hoping for a tastefully gifted Kiki. Nothing offensive, or completely random etc. If it's just clothes then I'm completely okay with it.


----------



## Oshacruz311

Looking for an ungifted Erik the reindeer. I'm just trying to get little sister her favorite villager here.
I can offer 60 NMT and 3 Mil IGB

I'm okay with gifted if nothing too extreme like muscle tights, anime eye glasses, or bath towel wrap, just please no


----------



## Jessea

Oshacruz311 said:


> Looking for an ungifted Erik the reindeer. I'm just trying to get little sister her favorite villager here.
> I can offer 60 NMT and 3 Mil IGB
> 
> I'm okay with gifted if nothing too extreme like muscle tights, anime eye glasses, or bath towel wrap, just please no


I have one in boxes naturally untouched


----------



## Lord Citron

found <3


----------



## LethalLulu

All set!


----------



## duckyducky

looking for sherb


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Looking for Daisy!

Given by a lovely friend!


----------



## RainbowPrism

Looking for an ungifted Genji. Will pay well in bells or Nmts or both. If not ungifted very minimally gifted. Thanks!


----------



## Valeris

I'm looking for Dom. I don't time travel so it'll be fifteen to twenty days before I can get someone to move again. I would like to have someone lined up to where when I do have a plot, he'll be in boxes. As for far as prices, it's just a matter of TBT or NMT. NMT is easier for me or I can save up enough TBT by then, I'm good either way. If you don't mind being patient and working with me, please let me know. Side note: I've also amiibo cards of Marshal, Julian, and Diana as well should you be interested in those villagers.


----------



## Cirice

Anyone having Daisy ready to go ? I have an empty spot right now and before using any NMT, I want to check that no one has her.


----------



## xhyloh

looking for* butch, kid cat, *and *pietro *to complete my kidcore island!


----------



## slcwdxncing

I just bought the online membership and I’ve been looking *forever* for my dreamie, Drago. (Gifted or ungifted, idc which) I have an empty lot right now. Unfortunately I have no villagers in boxes, but would be willing to trade items or bells for him.
I also have hybrid roses in pink, purple, and black. As well as most flowers in orange^^
I may make another post or two after this to extend my reach


----------



## Omencakes

Looking for stitches, Julian, beau or Julia!


----------



## jenilynn

seeking aurora or judy! paying in NMT, bells or crescent moon chair DIY and other moon DIYs


----------



## kskinner

I'm looking for Sterling to join my island! 

I just started a new island and I'm trying to make it kind of a RPG town feel, and I just got Knox by sheer luck and would love to have Sterling here as well! I have a plot saved for him to there's no time limit for when I could get him!

I don't have much to give (new island and all), but I'm willing to negotiate with what little Bells and/or NMT I can acquire.

*side note: I am sitting on some turnips right now that should get me a decent amount of bells soon, but I'm very broke at the time of posting this.


----------



## bluecherries

admiral anybody? renee is leaving tomorrow so


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Merengue in boxes?


----------



## Ani-girl

I really want Molly, I have Margie if anyone wants her!


----------



## Licorice

Looking for ungifted Boyd


----------



## Rika092

Licorice said:


> Looking for ungifted Boyd


I will send you a PM on Boyd


----------



## Oshacruz311

.


----------



## cosravet

I'm looking for Erik, Pashmina, and/or Winnie. I can offer Goldie, Beau, TBT, NMT, IGB, or any items from my catalogue.


----------



## CylieDanny

Hi! Im looking for horses, and Bunnie

My best is to do a villager trade. I have amiibos for Coco, Julian, Kid Kat, Kabuki, Stitches, Lily,  just to name a few. Id love Rossco, and Reneigh the most, but Im also just a fan of the horses. Bunnie is my dreamie.

If your willing to do a trade with me, let me know! There are some horses im not really intetested in

Edit: Im a bit too attached to Marshal, Dotty, and Whitney. Id be sad if they left, so I removed them from the options.


----------



## Serabee

I've got an empty plot and a lack of crankies, so I'm hoping to find Grizzly, Gonzo, Boris, or Spike in order of preference! Can pay in TBT!


----------



## Meenzx

Looking for Raymond  please or any Sanrio character thanks


----------



## AC.Newbie

Has it been determined that we'll be able to take the Sanrio characters from people's island or is amiibo the only way to get them?


----------



## Plainbluetees

AC.Newbie said:


> Has it been determined that we'll be able to take the Sanrio characters from people's island or is amiibo the only way to get them?


Nope, however it has been speculated that it will be like it was in New Leaf; they can move off your island but skip the void and can’t be invited to another island. Who knows? They might, but I think it’s unlikely.


----------



## BunburyBrianna

Looking for Mira, can pay in TBT


----------



## jazzz2804

I'd offer bells, nmt, mush/celeste items


----------



## Pixori

Nvm!~ Decided to take Poncho in!


----------



## Onyxcat

cosravet said:


> I'm looking for Erik, Pashmina, and/or Winnie. I can offer Goldie, Beau, TBT, NMT, IGB, or any items from my catalogue.


I've got Erik if you still want him.


----------



## cosravet

Onyxcat said:


> I've got Erik if you still want him.



I do! Is he relatively ungifted? What do you want for him? DM me!


----------



## Onyxcat

I dm'd you!


----------



## Serabee

Plainbluetees said:


> Nope, however it has been speculated that it will be like it was in New Leaf; they can move off your island but skip the void and can’t be invited to another island. Who knows? They might, but I think it’s unlikely.


Woah, I figured they wouldn't go to the void, but it'd be a shame if they can't be invited to other islands, too  After all, not everyone is gonna have access to the cards!


----------



## dewydroplet

Looking for Nana, can offer NMT or IGB!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Lucky?

Got him


----------



## Onyxcat

Looking for Weber


----------



## Rika092

Onyxcat said:


> Looking for Weber



I can help you with Weber. I will send you a PM


----------



## CylieDanny

Im seeking Rudy and Bunnie

I can pay in TBT ( Only have 59) but also can do a villager trade! I have quite a few Amiibo id be willing to use,

Lily, Kabuki, Julian, Kiki, Olivia, Stitches, and many more! Message me if you want to know all them. Thanks!

I might be willing to trade Rosie for Rudy. But only maybe.


----------



## Alaina

I’ll have an empty plot tomorrow and I’m looking for:

Purrl

Is anyone willing to have her move to my town in exchange for NMTs? 

I’m also interested in Eugene.


----------



## misstayleigh

Looking for a few ungifted beans~

- Kiki
- Chevre
- Maggie 
- Tipper
- Willow
- Curly 
- Rudy


----------



## CylieDanny

misstayleigh said:


> Looking for a few ungifted beans~
> 
> - Kiki
> - Chevre
> - Maggie
> - Tipper
> - Willow
> - Curly
> - Rudy


I might be able to get you Kiki later today. I don't expect any payment in return. I'll let you know if I have time too 

I could start getting her ready, I'll let you know when she's ready.


----------



## Serabee

I'm hoping to swap some villagers for spring, currently interested in:
Derwin
Lily
Paula (highest priority!)

Willing to pay in TBT, just name your price! I have an open slot now, but once it's filled, I'll be willing to TT to get another


----------



## CylieDanny

I could probably get you lily later today, depends on if I have time today

	Post automatically merged: Mar 13, 2021



Serabee said:


> I'm hoping to swap some villagers for spring, currently interested in:
> Derwin
> Lily
> Paula (highest priority!)
> 
> Willing to pay in TBT, just name your price! I have an open slot now, but once it's filled, I'll be willing to TT to get another


I could probably get you Lily later today  If I get the time to do it, I don't need any payment. Always willing to swap villagers though.


----------



## Serabee

CylieDanny said:


> I could probably get you lily later today, depends on if I have time today
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 13, 2021
> 
> 
> I could probably get you Lily later today  If I get the time to do it, I don't need any payment. Always willing to swap villagers though.


Let me know if you get a chance! I'm about to leave for a couple of hours, but then I'll be home all day.

And I'm not 100% sure how to swap villagers, but I've got Savannah and Deidre who I'm planning to move out pretty soon~ Both lightly (but stylishly) gifted.


----------



## CylieDanny

Serabee said:


> Let me know if you get a chance! I'm about to leave for a couple of hours, but then I'll be home all day.
> 
> And I'm not 100% sure how to swap villagers, but I've got Savannah and Deidre who I'm planning to move out pretty soon~ Both lightly (but stylishly) gifted.


I'll be able to get her ready for you later today, if you can wait! No payment needed

	Post automatically merged: Mar 13, 2021



Serabee said:


> Let me know if you get a chance! I'm about to leave for a couple of hours, but then I'll be home all day.
> 
> And I'm not 100% sure how to swap villagers, but I've got Savannah and Deidre who I'm planning to move out pretty soon~ Both lightly (but stylishly) gifted.


If you can PM me, I can get you her later today. I am out this afternoon, but once I get home I can get her ready.


----------



## Msskanira

Looking for Reneigh, if anyone has her; or Judy? Thanks in advance <3

Can do IGB.


----------



## AC.Newbie

cosravet said:


> I'm looking for Erik, Pashmina, and/or Winnie. I can offer Goldie, Beau, TBT, NMT, IGB, or any items from my catalogue.


Are you still looking for Pashmina? I can get her in boxes tonight if you want her


----------



## peachycrossing9

Looking for Papi!

I already have a plot open, so I can take him right away 
Can offer nmt or igb for him!


----------



## Porxelain

Looking for Pekoe 
>>Found !<<


----------



## Zanite101

I've got a gifted Eric in boxes today! I'm want to sell him for 30 nmts(or best offer).


----------



## aiyana_theresa

I am looking for Poppy or Bea!


----------



## CylieDanny

Im seeking Henry! Im willing to pay, just let me know how much you want for him

I had a hard time letting go of him, and since I still miss him, Im hopping to add him again!


----------



## Rika092

aiyana_theresa said:


> I am looking for Poppy or Bea!


I should be able to help you with Bea as I have her amiibo card. I will send you a PM


----------



## Alaina

I’m looking for Purrl and I have an open plot. Will pay TBT NMT, your wishlist items etc.!


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Francine!!! can offer NMT

Edit: nvm took diana in instead!!


----------



## itsmxuse

Anyone looking for Jay? He’s in boxes tomorrow if anyone wants him?


----------



## Coolio15

I am looking for Reneigh and I officially have a plot open today! Am willing to trade for IGB or TBT as commission for this new ornithologist (Reneigh) for all of the out-of-control birds on my island!





UPDATE: Reneigh was found and has accepted a position on my island!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Coolio15 said:


> I am looking for Reneigh and I officially have a plot open today! Am willing to trade for IGB or TBT as commission for this new ornithologist (Reneigh) for all of the out-of-control birds on my island!
> View attachment 361635


I might be able to help you out with Reneigh  sent you a PM.


----------



## ch20youk

LF Reneigh! Please message me if you have her


----------



## Rabirin

Looking for Francine, lmk if you have her! Willing to play NMT


----------



## t3llusagi

Looking for Maple! I don't have any NMT but I can offer all my TBT and some bells or wishlist items !!


----------



## tawawanomori

just got a move out request so, looking for *felicity*!! any price is fine (or i can trade lily)

edit: got her!


----------



## Kattea

Looking for Deirdre, Erik, or Marshal (or Etoile if that's happening now).


----------



## DukeSR8

LF Shep. Offering 100 NMT for him.


----------



## biscuitapollo

Looking for:
-Erik
-Huck

I have open spaces for both


----------



## Rabirin

Still looking for Francine! Currently have an open space!!


----------



## My77rh

Need Tabby. Offering 40 NMT


----------



## Foreverfox

t3llusagi said:


> Looking for Maple! I don't have any NMT but I can offer all my TBT and some bells or wishlist items !!


If you haven't found Maple yet, I offer her in my shop!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021



biscuitapollo said:


> Looking for:
> -Erik
> -Huck
> 
> I have open spaces for both


I offer Erik in my shop, if you're still looking for him!


----------



## AyanS

Tylus said:


> lf bob willing to pay in nmt


I have Bob on boxes rn!


----------



## CylieDanny

I found Henry!

Thank you AirPeaches


----------



## ingridj

Itsbunne said:


> Looking for: Whitney, Skye, Vivian, Freya, Fang, Erik
> 
> will pay: IGB, Star fragments, NMT


Hii, I have skye, shes in boxes


----------



## valfreya

Hello! I'm looking for Ruby! Can trade bells, star fragments, or NMTs!


----------



## satine

hi guys -- looking for an ungifted buzz (cranky eagle), felicity (peppy cat) or goldie (normal dog). if anyone ever has these and gets them in boxes, pm me and I'll take them off your hands  can pay in NMT, IGB or TBT.


----------



## Valeris

Doesn't look like I'm going to find someone with Dom in boxes tomorrow. Island hopping it is, thanks anyhow!


----------



## Blackwolves

Looking for villagers, and willing to trade Pumpkins, cherries, flowers, and bells!
Looking for... 

             LOBO





          FANG




            WOLFGANG




               TASHA




            BLANCHE


----------



## tiffanistarr

Hey just a heads up you can find listings for villagers and everything related HERE

Good luck finding your villagers!


----------



## CylieDanny

Blackwolves said:


> Looking for villagers, and willing to trade Pumpkins, cherries, and flowers!
> Looking for...
> 
> LOBO
> View attachment 363162
> 
> FANG
> View attachment 363163
> 
> WOLFGANG
> View attachment 363164
> 
> WHITNEY
> View attachment 363165
> 
> TASHA
> View attachment 363166
> 
> BLANCHE
> View attachment 363167


I can get you Whitney ^^


----------



## Blackwolves

CylieDanny said:


> I can get you Whitney ^^


Really! I can offer some bells now too!


----------



## CylieDanny

Blackwolves said:


> Really! I can offer some bells now too!


No need! Pm me!


----------



## Hellocansomeonegivemepit

Looking for Kid Cat!
I have an open space ready!


----------



## Topochica

Does anyone happen to have an ungifted Pekoe in boxes?? I have an open plot right now and NMT.


----------



## Valeris

Dom came home. I'm good!


----------



## symdrawshapes

looking for *cashmere* or *cally* today!! for bells, nmt, or wishlist items!


----------



## Meadows

Hello, I'm looking for Eunice. I just started the game a few days ago, so I don't have many NMT's but I can pay 7 NMT's or 80k.

Yes, I have the campsite.


----------



## CylieDanny

I don't have a spot, but Im curious if Chester is out there. Or if I made room, he'd be avalible


----------



## AC.Newbie

Gonna be looking for Bonbon if anyone has her available.


----------



## Foreverfox

AC.Newbie said:


> Gonna be looking for Bonbon if anyone has her available.


I have Bonbon in my shop!


----------



## symdrawshapes

symdrawshapes said:


> looking for *cashmere* or *cally* today!! for bells, nmt, or wishlist items!


still looking!


----------



## Juniperr

Does anyone have Teddy available?


----------



## ejpluto

If anybody has Dobie available, I'd be so happy!


----------



## VeryMetal

Blackwolves said:


> Looking for villagers, and willing to trade Pumpkins, cherries, flowers, and bells!
> Looking for...
> 
> LOBO
> View attachment 363162
> 
> FANG
> View attachment 363163
> 
> WOLFGANG
> View attachment 363164
> 
> TASHA
> View attachment 363166
> 
> BLANCHE
> View attachment 363167


Probably too late but I have a (very lightly) gifted Tasha in boxes available for free if anyone's interested


----------



## Blackwolves

I would love her! I just need to clear a spot for her


----------



## Eryot

I'm looking for Julian! Have Bluebear in boxes


----------



## CylieDanny

Eryot said:


> I'm looking for Julian! Have Bluebear in boxes


I can get you Julian ^^


----------



## Eryot

CylieDanny said:


> I can get you Julian ^^


Oh pleaseeeeee!!! How much?


----------



## CylieDanny

Free! PM me ^^


----------



## cinnamonrolls

Hi, I'm looking for Kyle! I can trade tbt for him <3


----------



## ranch

hi there! I'm looking for punchy!
I can trade TBT or pay IGB, or maybe 15 or 20 NMT (I'd need to print em out first tho)

please lemme know if you've got him kickin around! : )


EDIT: nevermind I accidentally time travelled wrong and got the plot filled by leopold who I hate     I don't usually TT so I don't really know how to get rid of him nooooo


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

satine said:


> hi guys -- looking for an ungifted buzz (cranky eagle), felicity (peppy cat) or goldie (normal dog). if anyone ever has these and gets them in boxes, pm me and I'll take them off your hands  can pay in NMT, IGB or TBT.


Can get you an ungifted Goldie tomorrow, moved both in and out by Amiibo so would be ungifted if you want?


----------



## satine

sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> Can get you an ungifted Goldie tomorrow, moved both in and out by Amiibo so would be ungifted if you want?



omg that would be so sweet thank you!!!! yes let me know when you are free, I will make sure to have a plot open for her! do you want TBT / NMT for her?


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m planning to kick out Coco (ungifted) in a few days, anyone want her?


----------



## Minimasher

Hi, I'm looking for Maddie and Biff if anyone has them. Private message me if you want to know what I have for offer or anything else


----------



## Hamusuta

looking for Julian! willing to pay loads of bells or NMTS, or name your price ^_^


----------



## CylieDanny

Hamusuta said:


> looking for Julian! willing to pay loads of bells or NMTS, or name your price ^_^
> 
> View attachment 364247


Hi! I can get him for you, pm me!


----------



## S.J.

I'm looking for Megan. I don't have room for her, but can try and make some room if you have her in boxes. 

If you'd like something in return, just let me know what you're looking for and hopefully we can work something out. Thanks!


----------



## CylieDanny

Seeking a chicken, or bird

I kinda got a realization that Im happier with a diversity of species, really like the chickens, esspecially Becky. But currently looking for a chicken. I feel like a chicken would really shake things up

Or a bird like Twiggy, or Pipper. Piper Is possibly a dreamie bird


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Is anyone looking for leopold I don’t want him also does anyone have Lionel I really want him


----------



## Serabee

I'll be getting an open slot either today or tomorrow and I'm hoping to find Dom! Since he's popular and has no Amiibo, I'm willing to pay 400 TBT for him ☺

Got him!





He's settled in well ​


----------



## Jam86

blanche has found a home


----------



## Foreverfox

ACNH_walnut said:


> Is anyone looking for leopold I don’t want him also does anyone have Lionel I really want him


I have Lionel in my shop!


----------



## CylieDanny

̶I̶v̶e̶ ̶t̶r̶i̶e̶d̶ ̶a̶ ̶f̶e̶w̶ ̶t̶i̶m̶e̶s̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶N̶e̶w̶ ̶N̶e̶i̶g̶h̶b̶o̶r̶ ̶ ̶t̶h̶r̶e̶a̶d̶,̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶d̶i̶d̶n̶t̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶l̶u̶c̶k̶.̶ ̶B̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶m̶ ̶l̶o̶o̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶f̶i̶c̶e̶ ̶c̶a̶t̶,̶ ̶R̶a̶y̶m̶o̶n̶d̶.̶ ̶I̶ ̶l̶o̶v̶e̶ ̶s̶m̶u̶g̶ ̶v̶i̶l̶l̶a̶g̶e̶r̶s̶,̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶y̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶n̶o̶ ̶d̶o̶u̶b̶t̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶f̶a̶v̶o̶r̶i̶t̶e̶.̶ ̶ ̶ ̶

T̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶s̶a̶i̶d̶ ̶I̶ ̶d̶o̶n̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶m̶u̶c̶h̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶o̶f̶f̶e̶r̶ ̶b̶e̶s̶i̶d̶e̶s̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶T̶B̶T̶,̶ ̶I̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶e̶n̶o̶u̶g̶h̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶s̶i̶x̶ ̶N̶M̶T̶.̶ ̶(̶I̶ ̶u̶s̶u̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶s̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶m̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶m̶a̶t̶e̶r̶i̶a̶l̶ ̶r̶u̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶w̶a̶s̶t̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶m̶ ̶t̶r̶y̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶v̶i̶l̶l̶a̶g̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶u̶n̶t̶)̶ ̶S̶o̶ ̶I̶ ̶k̶i̶n̶d̶a̶ ̶f̶e̶e̶l̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶i̶s̶n̶t̶ ̶g̶o̶n̶n̶a̶ ̶w̶o̶r̶k̶ ̶o̶u̶t̶.̶ ̶B̶u̶t̶,̶ ̶I̶m̶ ̶w̶i̶l̶l̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶n̶e̶g̶o̶t̶i̶a̶t̶e̶?̶ ̶J̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶d̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶l̶o̶t̶s̶.̶ ̶ ̶

̶B̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶d̶ ̶s̶t̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶l̶o̶v̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶,̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶p̶r̶o̶m̶i̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶a̶k̶e̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶c̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶ ̶ ̶ 

Thank you @BalloonFight  ^^


----------



## Kiara12

I am looking for Poppy! I have spent over 90 tickets looking for her, does anyone have her in boxes?


----------



## Rombles

Hey everyone! I’m currently looking for Boots but haven’t been having much look on islands - does anyone have him in boxes by any chance? ) I can give about 30 nook miles tickets


----------



## sleepydreepy

Still looking for Annabelle the pangolin!


----------



## Twinsouls1145

looking for megan!


----------



## bluecherries

im looking for lolly!


----------



## Zahzu

Seeking *Tammi* (the monkey!), *Reneigh*, *Pashmina*, and *Bruce*!! 

Also highly interested in:
Bonbon
Broffina
Cyrano
Hamphrey
Katt
Kitt
Pango
Papi
Willow
& Zell!


----------



## CylieDanny

Zahzu said:


> Seeking *Tammi* (the monkey!), *Reneigh*, *Pashmina*, and *Bruce*!!
> 
> Also highly interested in:
> Bonbon
> Broffina
> Cyrano
> Hamphrey
> Katt
> Kitt
> Pango
> Papi
> Willow
> & Zell!


I can get you Papi


----------



## S.J.

Twinsouls1145 said:


> looking for megan!


She's the cutest


----------



## pawpke

Looking for Canberra Henry or Walt in boxes! desperately needed!!


----------



## briannathehugger

I am hoping to have an all-cat island. As of right now I have Raymond, Katt, and Kiki. 

Right now I would prefer a peppy or snooty cat. 

If snooty, I would prefer Purrl or Ankha. If peppy, I'd prefer Rosie, Merry, or Tangy. 

Cats with other personalities that I'm interested in: Lolly, Mitzi, Bob, Punchy, Rudy, Tom.


----------



## CylieDanny

briannathehugger said:


> I am hoping to have an all-cat island. As of right now I have Raymond, Katt, and Kiki.
> 
> Right now I would prefer a peppy or snooty cat.
> 
> If snooty, I would prefer Purrl or Ankha. If peppy, I'd prefer Rosie, Merry, or Tangy.
> 
> Cats with other personalities that I'm interested in: Lolly, Mitzi, Bob, Punchy, Rudy, Tom.


I can get you Tangy! Pm me! Also Ankha

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021

If there're any people who want Judy, I have her in boxes for free right now ^^


----------



## Ghost

Nevermind! Found her!


----------



## Goldenapple

Looking for Lolly!


----------



## Juicydugong

I can get you Lolly! c: pm me!


Goldenapple said:


> Looking for Lolly!


----------



## Vixentine

Looking for Moe the lazy cat! I can offer you in game bells, NMTs, and TBT!


----------



## Alaina

*I’m looking for Purrl* TODAY!! I have an open plot. Does anyone have her amiibo card/a way to send her to me this morning?

I’m also interested in Eugene if no one can trade Purrl.

I can trade TBT, NMT, IGB or your wishlist items. 

Edit: Got her! Tysm to @airpeaches.


----------



## CylieDanny

Looking for Cranky Chief, willing to trade a peppy wolf for him, or all my TMT. Also willing to negotiate


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I'm looking for fauna or raymond I can offer 2 mil bells or 15 tbt


----------



## CylieDanny

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> I'm looking for fauna or raymond I can offer 2 mil bells or 15 tbt


I can get you Fauna!


----------



## V I Z I O N

Looking for an ungifted Sally in boxes!!! please message me/comment back here if you have her or her amiibo! ^^ and let me know what you'd like for her in return <3


----------



## Faeynia

I have Dobie in boxes!


----------



## HaJi

Looking for Gonzo please! Preferably ungifted


----------



## KiraKitten

Looking for ungifted Dobie! I have a plot already and I can offer NMT and Bells for him!

Edit: NVM I found him on a mystery island just now!


----------



## Slashirekat

Dierdre, please please please!!! My bf has played ACNH for a year and had Dierdre. He loved her so much. But then I recently wanted to start playing and he deleted his whole island to start fresh with me! He would be so thrilled if I found a Dierdre for him! Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021

Looking for Dierdre, please!!! My bf just deleted his island to start fresh playing together with me. He used to have Dierdre and loved her. Would tell me and the kids all about the gifts he got Dierdre and how she was his favorite. It was very bittersweet when he deleted his game. He would be thrilled if we got a Dierdre for our new island. We don’t have much yet but the kids have accounts and stuff that could be traded. Thanks!!


----------



## CylieDanny

Slashirekat said:


> Dierdre, please please please!!! My bf has played ACNH for a year and had Dierdre. He loved her so much. But then I recently wanted to start playing and he deleted his whole island to start fresh with me! He would be so thrilled if I found a Dierdre for him! Thank you!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2021
> 
> Looking for Dierdre, please!!! My bf just deleted his island to start fresh playing together with me. He used to have Dierdre and loved her. Would tell me and the kids all about the gifts he got Dierdre and how she was his favorite. It was very bittersweet when he deleted his game. He would be thrilled if we got a Dierdre for our new island. We don’t have much yet but the kids have accounts and stuff that could be traded. Thanks!!


I can get you her


----------



## Minimasher

Hi, I'm looking for Beau, Jeremiah, Kody, Murphy, Sherb and Marshall (yeah it's a stretch). Private message me if you have one of these available and I'd be happy to make an offer


----------



## Goldenapple

Still looking for Lolly!


----------



## Magnetar

Hi, I'm looking for an ungifted *Rex* the lazy lion.
I have Sanrio sets, NMT or some TBT for trade.


----------



## Skandranon

have a open slot tomorrow, hoping can fill it with one of these equines
savannah
annalise
buck
papi

please lmk if you can help me out, I think Savannah is who I am hoping gto find most


----------



## cloverhandreader

I'm going to have one spare plot soon, but some of my dreamies are: Marina, Molly, Stitches, any of the alligators. I don't have much to give since I only started at the end of last month


----------



## CylieDanny

Skandranon said:


> have a open slot tomorrow, hoping can fill it with one of these equines
> savannah
> annalise
> buck
> papi
> 
> please lmk if you can help me out, I think Savannah is who I am hoping gto find most


I can help you get Savannah 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2021



cloverhandreader said:


> I'm going to have one spare plot soon, but some of my dreamies are: Marina, Molly, Stitches, any of the alligators. I don't have much to give since I only started at the end of last month


I can help you get Stitches!


----------



## Viixen

I am searching for Dobie. Been after him for so long


----------



## Juniperr

Still looking for Teddy


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

LF Carmen, Bella, Camofrog, Miranda, Cherry, Punchy, Kyle, Gala, and Frobert.


Juniperr said:


> Still looking for Teddy


I have Teddy on my island and can get him moved out at any time for you!


----------



## Juniperr

Omg thank you! I have a free spot open tomorrow but I can timetravel to get him whenever it’s convinient for you  how much are you asking for?


----------



## CylieDanny

DinosaurDumpster said:


> LF Carmen, Bella, Camofrog, Miranda, Cherry, Punchy, Kyle, Gala, and Frobert.
> 
> I have Teddy on my island and can get him moved out at any time for you!


Im not sure which of you were looking for Gala. But I have her if you still want her


----------



## Sophie23

Nevermind~


----------



## Moritz

MayorSophie23 said:


> Looking for Plucky


If youre about then sure
Only for like an hour though


----------



## Sophie23

Got some dreamies! ^^


----------



## CylieDanny

MayorSophie23 said:


> looking for these villagers:
> 
> Plucky
> Flora
> Melba
> Tangy
> Annalise
> Anabelle
> Bud


I can get you Flora, Annalise (the horse right?) And Tangy


----------



## Sophie23

CylieDanny said:


> I can get you Flora, Annalise (the horse right?) And Tangy


Yes please ^^ yes she’s a horse


----------



## Kokillue

probably a long shot, but LF *raymond*. preferably ungifted-- offering IGB, NMT, and maybe a small amount of TBT!


----------



## Sophie23

Moritz said:


> If youre about then sure
> Only for like an hour though


I’m guessing I missed it then~


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Francine in boxes? I have Chrissy already and would love to have both sisters on my island


----------



## Valeris

Lucky found.


----------



## lackless

I’m looking for Felicity! Offering IGB, NMT or TBT - just let me know!!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

I am looking for Bob for a friend


----------



## CylieDanny

sunshinesnekdeceit said:


> I am looking for Bob for a friend


Hi, I can get you Bob!


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit

CylieDanny said:


> Hi, I can get you Bob!


Thanks my friend got bob now though


----------



## BlueSplatt

i am SEARCHING for Raymond! I have 7600 bells in total, and I have Broffina in boxes but that’s all I really have to offer

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2021

POPPY THE SQUIRREL!? I finally have Broffina in boxes so please, if anyone wants Broffina or has Poppy, plz DM me x

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2021



CylieDanny said:


> Seeking a chicken, or bird
> 
> I kinda got a realization that Im happier with a diversity of species, really like the chickens, esspecially Becky. But currently looking for a chicken. I feel like a chicken would really shake things up
> 
> Or a bird like Twiggy, or Pipper. Piper Is possibly a dreamie bird


I can get you a chicken! Broffina (really pretty)


----------



## Serabee

Now that Bunny Day is over, I'm hoping to replace Hopkins! I'd really love to find Bones, as his house would go perfectly next to Lily's  Don't have a spot open yet, but just lemme know if you've got him, and I can TT Hopkins out pretty quick!

EDIT: Forgot to mention I'll pay nicely in TBT for Bones ☺


----------



## Meadows

LF Tasha or Molly!!! Can offer in game bells, and I have 6 nmt available!


----------



## CylieDanny

Meadows said:


> LF Tasha or Molly!!! Can offer in game bells, and I have 6 nmt available!


I can get you Molly!


----------



## AC.Newbie

...Still looking for Francine...


----------



## CylieDanny

Kokillue said:


> probably a long shot, but LF *raymond*. preferably ungifted-- offering IGB, NMT, and maybe a small amount of TBT!


Theres someone selling him in the New neighbor thread!


----------



## Chris

This will be a long shot but looking for Cyd.


----------



## Goldenapple

Looking Fors all down below 

V V V


----------



## Beanz

Goldenapple said:


> Looking Fors all down below
> 
> V V V


I have a lightly gifted raymond but what would you give for him?


----------



## jokk

looking for bunnie, teddy, and tiffany! can offer nmt, igb, tbt, or wishlist items


----------



## CylieDanny

jokk said:


> looking for bunnie, teddy, and tiffany! can offer nmt, igb, tbt, or wishlist items


I can get you Bunnie!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

LF Dom for a friend please! Can offer NMT, Bells, TBT or Sanrio Items!


----------



## DSwizzle

Hi, I'm looking for Pekoe for a friend of mine, it's her favorite villager! I'm willing to pay up to 500,000 bells I really wanna get her Pekoe!


----------



## iaintquittinyou

I am looking for Shep, I am willing to gift 20 nmt and 500,000 bells or I can gift an ungifted bob or stitches in boxes


----------



## hollow

looking for ungifted astrid, beau, bunnie, dom, or shep!! offering igb, nmt, or wishlist items


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Vrisnem said:


> This will be a long shot but looking for Cyd.



i know you are a few hundred island hops into hunting for him, but I received cyd’s picture and am happy to move him out via amiibo card if you want him. He is very lightly gifted - as far as I know he only has one blue soccer shirt which he received from another resident.

no hard feelings of course if you have found him or want to persist in your search. But I really like Cyd a lot and would love to give him to someone who wants him.


----------



## Chris

WaileaNoRei said:


> i know you are a few hundred island hops into hunting for him, but I received cyd’s picture and am happy to move him out via amiibo card if you want him. He is very lightly gifted - as far as I know he only has one blue soccer shirt which he received from another resident.
> 
> no hard feelings of course if you have found him or want to persist in your search. But I really like Cyd a lot and would love to give him to someone who wants him.


Thank you for thinking of me! I would very much like to take him. Is there anything you are looking for in exchange?

Also, in case you TT, just a heads up that I can't get on the game today.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you for thinking of me! I would very much like to take him. Is there anything you are looking for in exchange?
> 
> Also, in case you TT, just a heads up that I can't get on the game today.



i am planning to TT, so thankfor the heads up. I will get the amiibo I am moving in set up so that he will be ready to be put in boxes whenever you are ready to invite him.

I’m not in a hurry, so just let me know when you are ready.

not looking for anything in exchange, just glad I will be able to give him to someone, instead of letting him be voided.

get well soon!


----------



## oak

I'm looking for Greta with her original house & clothes. Hopefully someone out there has her amiibo cause I still need to time travel out Mint to make room for her.


----------



## CylieDanny

̶S̶e̶e̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶C̶h̶a̶d̶d̶e̶r̶!̶ ̶I̶ ̶n̶e̶e̶d̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶m̶o̶u̶s̶i̶e̶ ̶b̶a̶c̶k̶.̶ ̶W̶i̶l̶l̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶p̶a̶y̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶T̶M̶T̶.̶ ̶B̶u̶t̶ ̶I̶ ̶d̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶g̶o̶t̶ ̶m̶u̶c̶h̶ ̶m̶o̶r̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶

Found


----------



## quincer5689

Hey! I have Chai in boxes if you want to trade! 


Lotusblossom said:


> Looking for
> 
> Julian
> Astrid
> Marcel
> Stitches
> Kabuki
> Chai
> Billy
> Whitney
> Ankha
> Bud




	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2021



Lotusblossom said:


> Looking for
> 
> Julian
> Astrid
> Marcel
> Stitches
> Kabuki
> Chai
> Billy
> Whitney
> Ankha
> Bud



I have Chai! She’s in boxes of u wanna trade! 


Lotusblossom said:


> Looking for
> 
> Julian
> Astrid
> Marcel
> Stitches
> Kabuki
> Chai
> Billy
> Whitney
> Ankha
> Bud


I have chai in boxes and un-gifted if u wanna trade w/ me!! :3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2021



quincer5689 said:


> Hey! I have Chai in boxes if you want to trade!
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> I have Chai! She’s in boxes of u wanna trade!
> 
> I have chai in boxes and un-gifted if u wanna trade w/ me!! :3


(Sry I posted that more then once I’m kinda new to this website


----------



## BalloonFight

quincer5689 said:


> Hey! I have Chai in boxes if you want to trade!



Hey there! I just wanted to let you know that you can't have other players come pick up any of the Sanrio villagers in boxes. Unfortunately you need to have their cards (or tokens) to get them.


----------



## quincer5689

A


BalloonFight said:


> Hey there! I just wanted to let you know that you can't have other players come pick up any of the Sanrio villagers in boxes. Unfortunately you need to have their cards (or tokens) to get them.


Awww, oof


----------



## Moonlight.

got her villager photo so im letting molly leave, does anyone have gayle? 

edit: nevermind!


----------



## Ella.

I know they aren't popular but I'm looking for Cobb and Jacques. If you have either of them please let me know.


----------



## acornavenue

Looking for bob!


----------



## Rika092

acornavenue said:


> Looking for bob!


hi there, I have bob's amiibo, and could help cycle him in and put into boxes for 40 TBT if you are interested.


----------



## kaylawolf

I'm looking for Whitney!

Got her!


----------



## Animalcrossing123lover

Nvm!


----------



## Rombles

Hey everyone! I’m looking for Tucker! If anyone has him available I would be so so grateful!  I can offer you nmt!


----------



## IslaYuka

Looking for Lyman or Curly


----------



## mayornani

Hey guys I’m looking for Sly, Dobie, and Melba!! Let me know if you see them! And name your price (preferably tbt!! I am poor in this game as I’ve just started two weeks ago!!) I have a free plot now.


----------



## jadetine

I met Kabuki at my campsite today and I'm completely smitten...  but I wouldn't kick my main gal pal Ketchup for him. So, still looking for *Frita* and now *Kabuki*! Not sure how I feel about Tangy since I am full of peppy folks (Ketchup,  Flora, Audie)...


----------



## Foreverfox

jadetine said:


> I met Kabuki at my campsite today and I'm completely smitten...  but I wouldn't kick my main gal pal Ketchup for him. So, still looking for *Frita* and now *Kabuki*! Not sure how I feel about Tangy since I am full of peppy folks (Ketchup,  Flora, Audie)...


I have Kabuki in my shop!


----------



## jadetine

Foreverfox said:


> I have Kabuki in my shop!


I know where to go when my plot opens, someday!


----------



## Moritz

jadetine said:


> I met Kabuki at my campsite today and I'm completely smitten...  but I wouldn't kick my main gal pal Ketchup for him. So, still looking for *Frita* and now *Kabuki*! Not sure how I feel about Tangy since I am full of peppy folks (Ketchup,  Flora, Audie)...


I'm confused
Are these people you would like at some point or villagers you want now? Because this is for when you have like an open plot or are willing to time travel to open a plot


----------



## Foreverfox

Moritz said:


> I'm confused
> Are these people you would like at some point or villagers you want now? Because this is for when you have like an open plot or are willing to time travel to open a plot


I think she's just putting it out there for others to take note of in the off‐chance that a plot opens up at the same time someone might have one of these villagers available.


----------



## jadetine

Moritz said:


> I'm confused
> Are these people you would like at some point or villagers you want now? Because this is for when you have like an open plot or are willing to time travel to open a plot


Ah, sorry for the confusion, I do not have a plot open, nor do I time travel. I thought this was a notification thread to let others know I would be interested in Frita and Kabuki in advance,  so they could ping me in the event they would be willing to sell.


----------



## Foreverfox

jadetine said:


> Ah, sorry for the confusion, I do not have a plot open, nor do I time travel. I thought this was a notification thread to let others know I would be interested in Frita and Kabuki in advance,  so they could ping me in the event they would be willing to sell.


I think you're okay, I know if I'm about to have someone in boxes, I'll comb through here to see if anyone has been looking for them recently before voiding. I could be wrong, but I think that your post is within the acceptable use of this thread.


----------



## Moritz

jadetine said:


> Ah, sorry for the confusion, I do not have a plot open, nor do I time travel. I thought this was a notification thread to let others know I would be interested in Frita and Kabuki in advance,  so they could ping me in the event they would be willing to sell.


Oh sorry yeah I guess this is that too aha
Just that this will likely get buried soon so there isn't the longest of turn arounds on it.

If you remember my name I can get you any villager with an amiiibo for free so long as you have an empty plot


----------



## brysonkunz

Looking for Judy!
I am willing to pay 3.5m and 10 nmt but if that’s not enough I can add


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

mayornani said:


> Hey guys I’m looking for Sly, Dobie, and Melba!! Let me know if you see them! And name your price (preferably tbt!! I am poor in this game as I’ve just started two weeks ago!!) I have a free plot now.



Hey, I'm guessing it's probably too late for your current open plot, but I'd be happy to let you have my Melba.


----------



## CylieDanny

mayornani said:


> Hey guys I’m looking for Sly, Dobie, and Melba!! Let me know if you see them! And name your price (preferably tbt!! I am poor in this game as I’ve just started two weeks ago!!) I have a free plot now.


I can get you Dobie!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2021



IslaYuka said:


> Looking for Lyman or Curly


I have Lyman if you still need him


----------



## Fraggle

Are you still looking?


----------



## mayor.lauren

Looking for Cousteau! Pls help me find my sweet lil French boi


----------



## Amalthea

EDIT: Not currently looking for villagers anymore, Stitches has been found, thanks!


----------



## CylieDanny

Amalthea said:


> Looking For:Offers:Judy or Stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ungifted/original preferred, but not necessary)​
> *300+ TBT (Preferred)*​
> 25+ NMT​
> 1mil IGB​
> Wishlist items, hybrid flowers, etc.​
> 
> Above prices are starting offers, willing to negotiate/haggle or combine offers(i.e. TBT + NMT) but I'd rather not overbid and I'd prefer to pay in TBT.
> I currently have a plot open and will keep it open for a couple weeks, so I can take a villager as soon as a trade is agreed on.
> I am in an EST timezone and can be best reached through PMs. Can't promise I will be able to respond immediately but I will check notifications daily!
> 
> Thank you


I can get you Stitches


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

satine said:


> hi guys -- looking for an ungifted buzz (cranky eagle), felicity (peppy cat) or goldie (normal dog). if anyone ever has these and gets them in boxes, pm me and I'll take them off your hands  can pay in NMT, IGB or TBT.


I have buzz all ungifted of you are still looking!!


----------



## brysonkunz

Fraggle said:


> Are you still looking?


Well I was until frita had the audacity to invite herself to my island


----------



## kaylawolf

I'm looking for Vivian or Margie! Starting offer is 200K IGB. Would love to get one of them tonight since my one free plot will probably be sold to a random villager tomorrow!

Got Vivian!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

kaylawolf said:


> I'm looking for Vivian or Margie! Starting offer is 200K IGB. Would love to get one of them tonight since my one free plot will probably be sold to a random villager tomorrow!
> 
> Got Vivian!


I have Margie ungifted if you would like her


----------



## Chichi

LF: Judy - will pay Bells, NMT, or star fragments 
I will move out Sherb for her!


----------



## CylieDanny

Kinda looking for Lolly? Haven't 100% decided, but she's very cute.

I got my friend her from island hopping, then also held her on my island for another friend. But really liked having her around, so might want my own. Just wondering if anyone would have her

I can offer TBT. Thats pretty much all I have


----------



## Foreverfox

CylieDanny said:


> Kinda looking for Lolly? Haven't 100% decided, but she's very cute. Just wondering if anyone would have her
> 
> I can off TBT. Thats pretty much all I have


Whenever you decide and have a plot open, just drop by and fill out a form and I'll get her for you!


----------



## CylieDanny

Foreverfox said:


> Whenever you decide and have a plot open, just drop by and fill out a form and I'll get her for you!


Ok cool thanks! I'll keep in touch.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2021



Foreverfox said:


> Whenever you decide and have a plot open, just drop by and fill out a form and I'll get her for you!


If one of my villagers wants to leave, I'll fill out the form, then take Lolly


----------



## AC.Newbie

This seems like a Longshot but does anyone have either Bill or Diva?

*i have no idea why my phone capitalized longshot...*


----------



## IslaYuka

Looking for Quillson!


----------



## honeyaura

CylieDanny said:


> Kinda looking for Lolly? Haven't 100% decided, but she's very cute.
> 
> I got my friend her from island hopping, then also held her on my island for another friend. But really liked having her around, so might want my own. Just wondering if anyone would have her
> 
> I can offer TBT. Thats pretty much all I have


I have Lolly! I'll be cycling again soon, I can let you know when she pings


----------



## CylieDanny

honeyaura said:


> I have Lolly! I'll be cycling again soon, I can let you know when she pings


Ok, lemme know,


----------



## animalcrossingbeth

LF Prince, can pay with bells, items or nmt


----------



## Lullabynny

Looking For these villager Ungifted:
Judy
Wolfgang

Can pay in NMT or TBT


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

Fraggle said:


> Are you still looking?


I am if you have her available.


----------



## CylieDanny

Asil Ellehcim said:


> I am if you have her available.


I think they're looking for her, not selling her. But I could be wrong


----------



## Fraggle

I’m sorry she’s gone to a new home now but hopefully somebody else has her to trade soon


----------



## Asil Ellehcim

I’m looking for any of these villagers:  

Judy
Wolfgang
Cyd
Sherb

I’ve used over 100 NMT going on Mystery Island hunts and still haven’t encountered any of them.  =(
I’m willing to pay with NMT or bells.  I don’t really have any TBT.


----------



## SakuraMoon

*~ Looking for ~*​*~ Offering ~*​Raymond



170 NMT And / Or 17M IGB​


----------



## SakuraMoon

me0wbabe said:


> Looking for Merry!


Merry is currently at my campsite if you want her for TBT, IGB, Or NMT feel free to offer!


----------



## JKDOS

acornavenue said:


> Looking for bob!



Did you end up getting Bob or are you still looking? I have Bob in my cycle spot right now


----------



## Alaina

I have an open plot right now and I’m looking for Eugene!

I can trade TBT, NMT, IGB, materials/gold/stars or whatever you want that I have!


----------



## Vanida

LF: Pashmina 

Can pay in TBT you list the price


----------



## PugLovex

lf: poppy 
payment: IGB, NMT, or TBT ^^


----------



## SakuraMoon

*CALLING ALL *

I am currently looking for Raymond, If anyone has him please, immediately PM me or comment on this post, I have wanted him for _egons_
This would mean bunches to me if you helped me find him or let me offer on him, My main offer on him is marshal or coco + 16M IGB + 70 NMT 

_*Take care*_​


----------



## IslaYuka

I am looking for Soleil the snooty hamster.


----------



## charrebi

Looking for Merry!! <3


----------



## Sunshineofmine

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Looking for ribbot!


Are you still looking for ribbot?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2021



supernerd said:


> Looking for Ribbot and Vesta!
> [/Qribbon?
> Are you still looking for Ribbot?


----------



## AruAruuAruuu

Looking for Chai, Toby, and Etoile, I have plenty of NMTs to buy them, they're my dreamies message me if you have them! <3


----------



## Foreverfox

AruAruuAruuu said:


> Looking for Chai, Toby, and Etoile, I have plenty of NMTs to buy them, they're my dreamies message me if you have them! <3


Sadly, the Sanrio villagers are not adoptable from other islands. You have to have their cards in order to have them.


----------



## AruAruuAruuu

Foreverfox said:


> Sadly, the Sanrio villagers are not adoptable from other islands. You have to have their cards in order to have them.



Oh is that so, that's super depressing I really wanted them 

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## AC.Newbie

covered. my bad.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

IslaYuka said:


> I am looking for Soleil the snooty hamster.



Are you looking for an ungifted Soleil?


----------



## IslaYuka

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Are you looking for an ungifted Soleil?



Gifted doesnt matter for me


----------



## CylieDanny

̶L̶o̶o̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶G̶e̶n̶j̶i̶,̶ ̶H̶a̶m̶p̶h̶e̶r̶y̶,̶ ̶M̶o̶e̶,̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶T̶o̶m̶.̶ ̶I̶d̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶l̶o̶v̶e̶ ̶H̶a̶m̶p̶h̶e̶r̶y̶ ̶(̶B̶l̶a̶c̶k̶ ̶h̶a̶m̶s̶t̶e̶r̶)̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶T̶o̶m̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶m̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶ ̶I̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶o̶p̶e̶n̶ ̶p̶l̶o̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶d̶a̶y̶,̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶a̶ ̶l̶o̶n̶e̶l̶y̶ ̶w̶o̶l̶f̶ ̶w̶a̶i̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶f̶i̶l̶l̶e̶d̶ ̶ ̶P̶o̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶u̶t̶o̶m̶a̶t̶i̶c̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶m̶e̶r̶g̶e̶d̶:̶ ̶T̶o̶d̶a̶y̶ ̶a̶t̶ ̶1̶2̶:̶5̶7̶ ̶P̶M̶ ̶ ̶ ̶I̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶ ̶p̶a̶y̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶N̶M̶T̶s̶,̶ ̶B̶e̶l̶l̶s̶,̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶T̶B̶T̶

Found Hamphery


----------



## maria110

I have an open plot and am looking for Megan if anyone has her in boxes.


----------



## HaJi

Looking for papi I have nmt to trade or tbt


----------



## Straitnine19

Shari is in boxes if anyone wants her. She is free!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Hi! I’m looking for Bones! I accidentally made Bones move when I didn’t want that, so I’m looking to have him back on my island. If anyone has him and is selling him, please let me know!

Edit: Got him!


----------



## Jessi

Looking for Dobie, kiki, and shep


----------



## Valeris

All good for now!


----------



## saerom

looking for raymond or audie ^^


----------



## Wow_Life_

looking for drift or willow


----------



## Lilette

Judy has found a home!


----------



## Serabee

I'm starting to think about replacing my peppy (LOVE Bonbon, but her home just doesn't fit on my island anymore), and I've been thinking Audie would be fun for late spring/summer. So I'm looking for Audie! I know she's got no Amiibo, so I'd be willing to pay 250 TBT for her. I don't have Bonbon in boxes, but I'd be happy to TT her out at some point. Let me know if you've got Audie and would be willing to part with her for that! Gifted is fine, though it'd be nice if you knew what she's been gifted since I usually give my villagers a wardrobe and wouldn't wanna give her repeats, lol.

P.S. Lemme know if you'd want Bonbon- I can let you know once she's on her way out! She's been gifted, but only cute clothes and a paw-print doorplate, IIRC.

EDIT: Found her


----------



## Rombles

Hey everyone - I’m desperately looking for my last dreamie - Boots! If anyone has him available can you please let me know?  I can give around 25 nmt!


----------



## witchlapis

ungifted whitney in boxes, message me


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Pekoe


----------



## Jessi

Still looking for Kiki, dobie, and shep with no luck

Edit: Found kiki. Still looking for dobie and Shep


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Bones! 

Edit: Got him!


----------



## Sunshineofmine

LF Stinky, Moe, Rudy, Tom & Mira.


----------



## SakuraMoon

*Looking For*​*Offering*​Punchy



Pinky and / or NMT, IGB.​Lolly


​Pinky and / or NMT, IGB.​


----------



## CylieDanny

SakuraMoon said:


> *Looking For*​*Offering*​Punchy
> View attachment 373645​Pinky and / or NMT, IGB.​Lolly
> View attachment 373646​Pinky and / or NMT, IGB.​


I can get you Punchy


----------



## SakuraMoon

CylieDanny said:


> I can get you Punchy


ooo! Please dm me for further discussion :0


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Bones! 

Edit: Got him!


----------



## CylieDanny

Edit:
Found Kyle! Still looking for Pudge, if you have Pudge, and Pudge needs a home. Message me


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking for frank,coco,Rolf,bianca,Dom


----------



## SakuraMoon

Bowserlab said:


> Looking for frank,coco,Rolf,bianca,Dom


I can get ya coco!


----------



## Bowserlab

SakuraMoon said:


> I can get ya coco!


Oh ty I need to get a open plot for her but I would appreciate ithat


----------



## Caitlin00091

Hi! I'm still looking for Bones 

Edit: Got him!


----------



## CafeBrewster

Looking for Bea, Ruby, Bunnie, Daisy or Ketchup!


----------



## amberraec

Hey there! I’m looking for Merengue or Tia! Keep me updated please


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Jessi said:


> Still looking for Kiki, dobie, and shep with no luck
> 
> Edit: Found kiki. Still looking for dobie and Shep



I have some Amiibos coming, including Shep. I'd be happy to get him to you if you still need him when they arrive. (I don't know exactly when, the seller has turned out to be something of a flake)

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021



CafeBrewster said:


> Looking for Bea, Ruby, Bunnie, Daisy or Ketchup!



Did you want an ungifted Daisy? I have her and she's given me her picture, but she's been given a few pieces of clothing.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021



amberraec said:


> Hey there! I’m looking for Merengue or Tia! Keep me updated please



I'm also expecting Merengue, I'll let you know when my cards arrive, in case you still need her.


----------



## Wow_Life_

*looking for Willow or Fang :3*


----------



## otohimexoxo

Looking for Kid Cat, willing to trade up to 60 nmts for him!!


----------



## maria110

I'm still seeking Megan.  I can pay TBT or maybe NMT.  Maybe even IGB.


----------



## amberraec

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I have some Amiibos coming, including Shep. I'd be happy to get him to you if you still need him when they arrive. (I don't know exactly when, the seller has turned out to be something of a flake)
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want an ungifted Daisy? I have her and she's given me her picture, but she's been given a few pieces of clothing.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also expecting Merengue, I'll let you know when my cards arrive, in case you still need her.


Oh my goodness thank you! I’ve been time traveling to keep the plot open so please lmk when your cards arrive!


----------



## Jessi

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> I have some Amiibos coming, including Shep. I'd be happy to get him to you if you still need him when they arrive. (I don't know exactly when, the seller has turned out to be something of a flake)
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want an ungifted Daisy? I have her and she's given me her picture, but she's been given a few pieces of clothing.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 9, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also expecting Merengue, I'll let you know when my cards arrive, in case you still need her.



That would be amazing thank you! I've spent well over 600nmt looking for Shep with no luck


----------



## BluebearL

Wow_Life_ said:


> *looking for Willow or Fang :3*


Hi I have an ungifted Fang that I can get into boxes by kicking him out with one of my amiibo villagers! Lmk if you are still looking for him.


----------



## Goldenapple

Looking for Lolly and Vivian!


----------



## Wow_Life_

BluebearL said:


> Hi I have an ungifted Fang that I can get into boxes by kicking him out with one of my amiibo villagers! Lmk if you are still looking for him.


*I am still looking for Fang :3 what would u want for him¿*


----------



## Jeonggwa

Looking for Merry


----------



## BluebearL

Wow_Life_ said:


> *I am still looking for Fang :3 what would u want for him¿*


I can get him for you fo free. I’ll be able to get him in boxes from 4:30pm-8pm aest time for you.


----------



## SakuraMoon

Still looking for Lolly! I have a plot open!


----------



## TophKobol

I have Snooty in boxes today!


----------



## me0wbabe

Looking for Merry. I have Merengue in boxes for trade!


----------



## onetrix

hello everyone. i am looking for quillson, and am holding out for a while until i find him. if you have him, please message me. i’m willing to pay nmt for him as he is very hard to find and one of my absolute dreamies. thank you.


----------



## BluebearL

Looking for this lazy dude to join my island, he would be a permanent addition. I can pay in tbt, bells or nmt. You pick.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

me0wbabe said:


> Looking for Merry. I have Merengue in boxes for trade!


I may be able to help you get Merry~ sent you a message!


----------



## Caitlin00091

Still looking for Bones! 

Edit: Got him!


----------



## Diana123321

Judy, can pay in bells or in nmts. I'm on nookazon too with the same username so if I'm unresponsive here text me there.


----------



## Lullabynny

Back again! Ya'll know the drill.
Looking for an ungifted:
Wolfgang
Judy

Can pay in NMT, TBT, or a combination of both.


----------



## Meadows

Looking for Colton, but need today.


----------



## saerom

looking for pietro or raymond lol


----------



## Wow_Life_

*still looking for Willow if anyone has her available :3 *


----------



## CylieDanny

Were good


----------



## CylieDanny

I've come to the conclusion that I really like the squirrel villagers, and am looking into getting all of the male squirrels! Since I only have male villagers

I have Marshal, Static, and now filbert! Im looking for Ricky, and S̶h̶e̶l̶d̶o̶n̶, If any one has either hit me up with a message 

I can offer TBT, NMT, and of course bells in general!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Anyone have Diva or Bill in boxes? I have a plot just waiting for one of them…


----------



## nokemono

LF:  Katt, Kabuki, Raymond or Rudy.


----------



## CylieDanny

I can give you Kabuki, and Rudy!


----------



## nokemono

CylieDanny said:


> I can give you Kabuki, and Rudy!


 
great!!!! how much for them?


----------



## CylieDanny

nokemono said:


> great!!!! how much for them?


I'll give them to you for free!


----------



## ranch

hello! I'm also on the lookout for *diva*! can pay in IGB or TBT, or can print out some NMT if needed! : )

got her! : )


----------



## Emilie-Tacotown

Looking for Lily in boxes, i have an open plot now


----------



## Tania

saerom said:


> looking for pietro or raymond lol


Hey I have Pietro! I can put him in boxes if you want him

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2021



Jessi said:


> Looking for Dobie, kiki, and shep


Ive got Dobie if you still want him


----------



## prostime

Looking for Tabby!

My friend has an open plot on their island and is desperately trying to find Tabby the cat! They’ve gone through ~200 NMT trying to find her on the islands with no luck. If anyone has a mostly/completely ungifted Tabby available, I’ll be willing to pay at least 20 TBT or even more in IGB (I’m not sure of the conversion rate, so name your price).


----------



## AC.Newbie

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Back again! Ya'll know the drill.
> Looking for an ungifted:
> Wolfgang
> Judy
> 
> Can pay in NMT, TBT, or a combination of both.


I have Wolfgang’s amiibo. Seeing as how it looks like I won’t be able to get Diva or Bill I can help you out

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2021



Emilie-Tacotown said:


> Looking for Lily in boxes, i have an open plot now


I have her amiibo if you still need her


----------



## nokemono

Desperately looking for raymond!!!


----------



## Stella-Io

Looking for Raymond, I can pay with tbt (185 is all I have now) or igbs. I don't have alot of NMTs but can see what I can scrounge up between my three characters.


----------



## ZagZig321

Looking for Pashmina! Can pay TBT, IGB, or NMT c:


----------



## LittleMissPanda

ZagZig321 said:


> Looking for Pashmina! Can pay TBT, IGB, or NMT c:


I have Pashmina, and she's ungifted  sent you a message!


----------



## SakuraMoon

TheRabbitWitch said:


> Back again! Ya'll know the drill.
> Looking for an ungifted:
> Wolfgang
> Judy
> 
> Can pay in NMT, TBT, or a combination of both.


I can give ya Judy! (She is slightly gifted though.) I can accept TBT for her!


----------



## Lullabynny

SakuraMoon said:


> I can give ya Judy! (She is slightly gifted though.) I can accept TBT for her!


Oh I already got her from somewhere else but thank you for the offer!


----------



## FaerieRose

Found my dreamie.


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Bud


----------



## Canesvenatici

Hello hi!
I'm new to acnl but these are my main dreamies!

My top 5 are:

Walker (fave from new leaf)
Goldie (all time fave type of dog)
Bones (so super adorable)
Lucky--- adopted!! 
Fauna (she matches my island theme)

I'm still new to the game so would pay in resources? Unless willing to give for free   (Eg stack of wood or iron) As I dont have enough bells or NMT to be of any worthwhile. Or could offer tbt.

Thank you! I'm so excited to make ☆woofbark☆ island super cute and full of many--- mostly dog shaped friends


----------



## Cherrhi

Canesvenatici said:


> Hello hi!
> I'm new to acnl but these are my main dreamies!
> 
> My top 5 are:
> 
> Walker (fave from new leaf)
> Goldie (all time fave type of dog)
> Bones (so super adorable)
> Lucky (super cute and I have plans for his house!)
> Fauna (she matches my island theme)
> 
> I'm still new to the game so would pay in resources? Unless willing to give for free   (Eg stack of wood or iron) As I dont have enough bells or NMT to be of any worthwhile. Or could offer tbt.
> 
> Thank you! I'm so excited to make ☆woofbark☆ island super cute and full of many--- mostly dog shaped friends


 I currently have Lucky in boxes, you can adopt him for free!


----------



## Lady Mai

LF: Poppy (My last dreamie)
I can offer Cherry Blossom Petals, Nook Mile Tickets, other materials (such as Hardwood, Softwood or Iron) or In-Game Bells.


----------



## Shannon1

Looking for Dobie


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Looking for Bob, Roald, Mint, and Jeremiah!


----------



## Tania

prostime said:


> Looking for Tabby!
> 
> My friend has an open plot on their island and is desperately trying to find Tabby the cat! They’ve gone through ~200 NMT trying to find her on the islands with no luck. If anyone has a mostly/completely ungifted Tabby available, I’ll be willing to pay at least 20 TBT or even more in IGB (I’m not sure of the conversion rate, so name your price).


if they still need Tabby I can get him in boxes

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021



ItsSarahxo said:


> Looking for Bob, Roald, Mint, and Jeremiah!


I have all their amiibos if you want them

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021



Shannon1 said:


> LF: Poppy (My last dreamie)
> I can offer Cherry Blossom Petals, Nook Mile Tickets, other materials (such as Hardwood, Softwood or Iron) or In-Game Bells.


Hi! I have poppy and can give her to you


----------



## Lady Mai

Tania said:


> if they still need Tabby I can get him in boxes
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021
> 
> 
> I have all their amiibos if you want them
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021
> 
> 
> Hi! I have poppy and can give her to you


Nice! Sadly, I do not have an open plot just yet, but I will time travel to make one. What do you want in return?


----------



## Tania

Lady Mai said:


> Nice! Sadly, I do not have an open plot just yet, but I will time travel to make one. What do you want in return?


Whatever you’re offering! I don’t need too much


----------



## Lady Mai

Tania said:


> Whatever you’re offering! I don’t need too much


I can give a bit of all that I offered. I will pm you.


----------



## warrior_kitty

looking for judy tangy sally or joey also i have octavian in boxes


----------



## Tania

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> looking for judy tangy sally or joey also i have octavian in boxes


Hi! Judy´s Amiibo doesn´t exist as she is a new villager, so villagers that are new like Judy and Sherb don´t have one yet!, I can get you the others though  what are you offering?


----------



## warrior_kitty

Tania said:


> Hi! Judy´s Amiibo doesn´t exist as she is a new villager, so villagers that are new like Judy and Sherb don´t have one yet!, I can get you the others though  what are you offering?


hmmm tangy

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021

for 100k bells?


----------



## Tania

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> hmmm tangy
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021
> 
> for 100k bells?


I can try but it´ll probably take some time as I have a handful of orders and it takes lots of time to get villagers to move in from amiibo and then move out


----------



## warrior_kitty

Tania said:


> I can try but it´ll probably take some time as I have a handful of orders and it takes lots of time to get villagers to move in from amiibo and then move out


ok i ave 2 hours at least would be good

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021



Cherry.Blossoms said:


> ok i ave 2 hours at least would be good


i cant get any one to move out so umm unless you are doing te thing with tangy now dont need to


----------



## unwitc6h

Looking for rudy! I’ll pay 3 million bells for him


----------



## Tania

unwitc6h said:


> Looking for rudy! I’ll pay 3 million bells for him


Sure, I have a few orders right now but I can get him in a few hours?


----------



## unwitc6h

Tania said:


> Sure, I have a few orders right now but I can get him in a few hours?


That sounds awesome! i’m still trying to get someone to move out for him but I can message you soon?


----------



## Caitlin00091

Hi! I'm still looking for Bones! 

Edit: Got him!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Does Diva even exist in this game?? I’m 500 tickets in and she’s nowhere to be found. Bill neither


----------



## Cherrhi

Found!


----------



## zammey12

LF: Bill, preferably ungifted 

Edit: Got Ketchup and Quillson


----------



## Minimasher

Hi everyone I'm looking for one of the following villagers: 
Biff
Murphy
Kody
Kidd
Skye
Ellie

If anyone has any of these villagers available feel free to let me know


----------



## Canesvenatici

Canesvenatici said:


> Hello hi!
> I'm new to acnl but these are my main dreamies!
> 
> My top 5 are:
> 
> Walker (fave from new leaf)
> Goldie (all time fave type of dog)
> Bones (so super adorable)
> Lucky--- adopted!!
> Fauna (she matches my island theme)
> 
> I'm still new to the game so would pay in resources? Unless willing to give for free   (Eg stack of wood or iron) As I dont have enough bells or NMT to be of any worthwhile. Or could offer tbt.
> 
> Thank you! I'm so excited to make ☆woofbark☆ island super cute and full of many--- mostly dog shaped friends



Still looking for these villagers! 

Willing to trade for: 

Pate (moving soon!) 
Alfonso 
Chops 
Scoot 
Reneigh


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Canesvenatici said:


> Still looking for these villagers!
> 
> Willing to trade for:
> 
> Pate (moving soon!)
> Alfonso
> Chops
> Scoot
> Reneigh



Hi, I can get you Walker!


----------



## Canesvenatici

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Hi, I can get you Walker!


Ah omgosh that's amazing news! What would you want for him?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Canesvenatici said:


> Ah omgosh that's amazing news! What would you want for him?



A good home and a promise to love him


----------



## Canesvenatici

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> A good home and a promise to love him


Excellent!! Hes my favourite from my new leaf town and I'm very excited to have him back with me again so I can absolutely do that


----------



## Moritz

Never mind
@LittleMissPanda has been kind enough to answer my prayers.
If she ever has anything you want, please never hesitate to go to her. She has been the most trustworthy person I've traded with on this site!


----------



## Libra

Looking for Reneigh (original / ungifted). Paying with TBT. Thanks !


----------



## Bhupathy

Looking for Goldie or Lucky at the moment. If you have either available, please dm me.


----------



## brysonkunz

I’m looking for Judy! Willing to pay 4 million igb


----------



## Hime-sama

brysonkunz said:


> I’m looking for Judy! Willing to pay 4 million igb



I can kick Judy out for ya I don't need anything let me know when you have a free spot.


----------



## Tania

Been looking for Judy or Dobie for ages!


----------



## corncob

i'll have an empty plot tomorrow, and i'm hoping for Raymond! <3

i have IGB and NMT to offer! i'll start out at an offer of 4mil IGB, or 3.5mil IGB & 50 NMT; but can go higher on both (just note that anything higher will require two trips for complete payment!)

tysm for reading & please contact me if interested!! <3 <3

EDIT found someone!! thank you so much!! <3 <3


----------



## Hime-sama

Tania said:


> Been looking for Judy or Dobie for ages!



I have Dobie's amiibo card so I can move him in and kick him out for you just let me know when you have a free space.


----------



## Wow_Life_

*Hello, im looking for Rosie for my mum's acnh island since our cat is called Rosie and i thought it'd be cute :3
i do want to pay for her myself so let me know the price :3*


----------



## Tania

Hime-sama said:


> I have Dobie's amiibo card so I can move him in and kick him out for you just let me know when you have a free space.


That would be perfect thank you so much! I’ll try and get an empty space as soon as possible and PM you


----------



## smug villager

Edit: got Raymond


----------



## A r i a n e

looking for soleil, rudy or sylvana for my sister, we have an empty plot today and i can pay with tbt/igb/nmt ♥

edit: found!


----------



## Hime-sama

Tania said:


> That would be perfect thank you so much! I’ll try and get an empty space as soon as possible and PM you



No need to rush take your time.


----------



## peachycrossing9

Currently looking for Audie! I have just opened up a plot for her, and will villager hunt for her. But posting this here in case anyone happens to be moving her out.

I can give NMT, TBT or bells!


----------



## SakuraMoon

I have raymond! Looking at offers ^^


----------



## Moonlight.

nevermind!


----------



## CylieDanny

.


----------



## Bloodflowers

looking for Dotty 

found!


----------



## prostime

Tania said:


> if they still need Tabby I can get him in boxes
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 20, 2021



Hi sorry for the late response! My friend is still looking for Tabby  would you be able to do 10 tbt for her?


----------



## Yorli

Looking for an ungifted Tia


----------



## Bekaa

Looking for Raymond.


----------



## Alaina

I’m looking for Eugene or Wart Jr. and I’ll trade whatever you want! TBT, NMT, IGB, materials, items or Wolfgang.


----------



## Bhupathy

Looking for Portia.


----------



## Wow_Life_

Hi, im looking for Rosie


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for Megan and all of the cranky wolves, Wolfgang is a priority! My island is pretty new so I don't have a ton of stuff to offer!


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

i very very badly want benjamin


----------



## Serabee

I've currently got an open spot and would LOVE Beau if anyone has him available! I'm willing to pay TBT or IGB (though I've got way more TBT, lol)

EDIT: No longer have an empty space, BUT I'd be willing to TT a villager out if anyone happens to have him~


----------



## TiaMoon78

Looking for Ursala, Merengue, Ketchup, Judy, and Merry. I’m currently building up my bells as I’m new but I can farm bells or tickets whatever free is cool too! I could also trade the villagers I have and want to get rid of so if any of these interest you... Curtis, Mira, Kid Cat, Barold, and Lopez. Please and thank you~


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Bhupathy said:


> Looking for Portia.



Hi, I can get you Portia!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2021



merryfromBocaPoop said:


> i very very badly want benjamin



I can get you Benjamin!



TiaMoon78 said:


> Looking for Ursala, Merengue, Ketchup, Judy, and Merry. I’m currently building up my bells as I’m new but I can farm bells or tickets whatever free is cool too! I could also trade the villagers I have and want to get rid of so if any of these interest you... Curtis, Mira, Kid Cat, Barold, and Lopez. Please and thank you~



I can get you Merengue!


----------



## Alaina

Anyone have Eugene or Wart Jr. for trade? I’m still abstaining from playing since my open plot Monday over a week ago. This game helps my anxiety so I really want to fill the plot and come back to the present!

LF: *Eugene* or Wart Jr.
FT: Anything you want, TBT IGB NMT wishlist materials some stars some gold


----------



## Yorli

Looking for ungifted Tia, let me know what you want for her.


----------



## Kattea

Looking for ungifted Marshal or Deirdre!


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for the remaining cranky wolves I need: Dobie, Lobo, and Fang! Can be gifted or ungifted, idc ^^


----------



## Sophie23

found!


----------



## Canesvenatici

Will post here too as well as in a seperate thread! 

Skye is leaving if anyone wants her! 

Dreamies wanted: in order of preference! 
Bones 
Shep 
Fauna 

Or I'd be willing to trade her for a different wolf? Just not lobo as I have him! (I like the cranky ones) my island is mostly normal and lazy villagers asides lobo so it would be nice to have variation


----------



## Alaina

LF: Eugene FT: 50 TBT or anything else you want (NMT, IGB, materials like stars/gold nuggets/iron etc.)


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

LF: dobie!!


----------



## zanily

I'm searching for an ungifted / v lightly gifted Reneigh! I can offer TBT or NMT in exchange.

edit: found! This community is the best


----------



## Kraehe

LF: Ungifted Audie FT: NMT, Bells


----------



## Bloodflowers

still looking for Dotty  

found!


----------



## Adomisblade

Hey guys.  Does anyone have bones in boxes ir his amiibo?  Thanks


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello! I'm looking for Gabi!


----------



## mykaaaaaaaaaaa

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Looking for bones!


----------



## Bekaa

Looking for
Anabelle
Audie
Chief
Frita
Ketchup
Olaf


----------



## acornavenue

Anyone have molly?


----------



## Serabee

Don't have a spot open yet, but I'm going to TT Lily out at some point, and I'm hoping to find Flora! I can be flexible with when I get her out, and I'm willing to pay 200 TBT ☺


----------



## Straitnine19

I have Bam in boxes if anyone wants him. He is lightly gifted! I'm hoping for some NMTs as my brother plans to villager hunt for a new villager.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm really looking for Megan! I don't have a ton of TBT atm, but I do have around 65 NMTs that I'd be willing to give for her. Phoebe will be in boxes tomorrow, but I can always TT to get her out.


----------



## JellyBeans

LF Rodney! i don't have a ton of in game stuff atm but can offer tbt


----------



## Ella.

your local goomy said:


> I'm really looking for Megan! I don't have a ton of TBT atm, but I do have around 65 NMTs that I'd be willing to give for her. Phoebe will be in boxes tomorrow, but I can always TT to get her out.



Not sure if you're still looking or not but I have Megan if you're interested


----------



## your local goomy

Ella. said:


> Not sure if you're still looking or not but I have Megan if you're interested


I'm getting her from someone else, but thanks for your offer!


----------



## Ami

LF Fang, Tia, and Felicity  paying in TBT or NMT


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Aervels

A long shot, but I'm looking for Raymond!  (Edit: Doesn't have to be original!) Have TBT, but can try to convert TBT to NMT if needed.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Sooo… anyone have Molly in boxes?


----------



## smug villager

would anyone happen to have pippy?


----------



## maria110

Aervels said:


> A long shot, but I'm looking for Raymond!  (Edit: Doesn't have to be original!) Have TBT, but can try to convert TBT to NMT if needed.



I have an ungifted Raymond I can boot using Amiibo.  I was going to ask 200 TBT but I could let him go for 150 TBT.  When would you be available to collect him?  I'm on USA eastern time.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Looking for Chai if she is even able to be traded!


----------



## Serabee

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Looking for Chai if she is even able to be traded!


I'm afraid the Sanrio villagers can't be traded 
I guess we should just be glad that at least the items can be, lol


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

Serabee said:


> I'm afraid the Sanrio villagers can't be traded
> I guess we should just be glad that at least the items can be, lol



Ahh darn! Figured. Thanks for the clarification. Yeah, at least items are tradable aha

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2021

LF Blanche or Diana instead!


----------



## Shreddy

Looking for Marshall, Aurora and Lilly


----------



## Beanz

I’m looking for Tangy


----------



## CylieDanny

Looking for Snake  I was hoping to find him on my island hopping, but haven't found him for the last two days!

I have a spot and can offer TBT, NMTs, bells, for him. Lemme know if you have him


----------



## cinnamonsticksx

Looking for Ellie!


----------



## inazuma

Edit: i have him! Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## CanuckChick

inazuma said:


> Looking for marshal! Doesnt have to be original, im ok with him with stupid catchphrase, clothes, or his house isnt original anymore. I don't know how much he is going to be but let me know!!!


I have his amiibo (third party not the official one) but if you're ok with that I can scan him in tomorrow (Sat June 26-afternoon EDT), lmk!

Donation of TBT is appreciated cuz I'm new here, but not required, I like to cycle out villagers when I'm bored


----------



## Moritz

CanuckChick said:


> I have his amiibo (third party not the official one) but if you're ok with that I can scan him in tomorrow (Sat June 26-afternoon EDT), lmk!
> 
> Donation of TBT is appreciated cuz I'm new here, but not required, I like to cycle out villagers when I'm bored


I'm not the person you replied to but if they accept your offer I'll pay 100 TBT on their behalf as they seem new and doesn't have many TBT themselves.

I get how scanning amiibo takes up resources so yeah, happy to chip in


----------



## CanuckChick

Moritz said:


> I'm not the person you replied to but if they accept your offer I'll pay 100 TBT on their behalf as they seem new and doesn't have many TBT themselves.
> 
> I get how scanning amiibo takes up resources so yeah, happy to chip in


Oh wow that's crazy generous of you!!! Thank you so much, I'm speechless (a very rare occasion lol)!


----------



## Moritz

CanuckChick said:


> Oh wow that's crazy generous of you!!! Thank you so much, I'm speechless (a very rare occasion lol)!


I'm just happy to help!
I'll give you 50 of it upfront because even if they don't get them from you, the fact you were willing to go through that effort for a stranger is more than enough to say you deserve it!


----------



## CanuckChick

Moritz said:


> I'm just happy to help!
> I'll give you 50 of it upfront because even if they don't get them from you, the fact you were willing to go through that effort for a stranger is more than enough to say you deserve it!


This is really really amazing of you, thank you so much!  It's my birthday today too, so what an awesome thing to happen today wow!

If you need anything, please dm me, I have an almost complete catalog & would love if I can be of help to you.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## Moritz

CanuckChick said:


> This is really really amazing of you, thank you so much!  It's my birthday today too, so what an awesome thing to happen today wow!
> 
> If you need anything, please dm me, I have an almost complete catalog & would love if I can be of help to you.  Thanks again!!!


I've completed my catalogue but thank you for the offer and super happy birthday to you!


----------



## inazuma

aaahhhh!! Everyone being really generous to me but Its hard to say that i already have him!!! I forgot to edit my post because i just forget it lol. Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## CanuckChick

Ami said:


> LF Fang, Tia, and Felicity  paying in TBT or NMT


I have Fang's amiibo, lmk if you still need him!


Shreddy said:


> Looking for Marshall, Aurora and Lilly


I can scan in Marshal and Lily for you if you're still looking. Lmk which one you prefer first!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
@Moritz have generously paid the TBT so you guys don't have to pay anything! Dm me to arrange pick up day & time, my timezone is EDT.  My amiibos are third party, just fully disclosing in case ppl have an issue w/ that.


----------



## Shreddy

CanuckChick said:


> I have Fang's amiibo, lmk if you still need him!
> 
> I can scan in Marshal and Lily for you if you're still looking. Lmk which one you prefer first!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> @Moritz have generously paid the TBT so you guys don't have to pay anything! Dm me to arrange pick up day & time, my timezone is EDT.  My amiibos are third party, just fully disclosing in case ppl have an issue w/ that.


Can you scan in lily and can I come over and get her?


----------



## CanuckChick

Shreddy said:


> Can you scan in lily and can I come over and get her?


Yes I can, give me a specific time after 4 p.m EDT today and I'll dm you the dodo code at that time!


----------



## Shreddy

CanuckChick said:


> Yes I can, give me a specific time after 4 p.m EDT today and I'll dm you the dodo code at that time!


Okay that's fine


----------



## CanuckChick

Shreddy said:


> Okay that's fine


I'm home now & Lily is in boxes. Lmk when you're ready!


----------



## Beanz

Looking for Lolly or Bob


----------



## CanuckChick

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> Looking for Lolly or Bob


I have both amiibos, lmk which one you would like first. 

I'm available tomorrow after 4 p.m EDT. You can DM me to arrange the time!


----------



## your local goomy

It'll be quite a while before I can start accepting new villagers as I just restarted today, but I'm looking for Julian and possibly Ankha!


----------



## CanuckChick

your local goomy said:


> It'll be quite a while before I can start accepting new villagers as I just restarted today, but I'm looking for Julian and possibly Ankha!


I have Julian's amiibo, so feel free to dm me when you're ready for him.  Just give me 24-48 hrs advance notice so I'll have time to prep!


----------



## PacV

Looking for any of these Ungifted (Original) Villagers:

1: Hamlet - Offering: 500,000 Bells and 20 NMTs.

2: Phoebe - Offering: 600,000 Bells and 25 NMTs.

3: Vivian - Offering: 600,000 Bells and 30 NMTs.

4: Molly - Offering: 1,000,000 Bells and 40 NMTs.


----------



## pique

desperate for dobie! i have a villager slot open and am really anxious to fill it. offering 35 tbt!


----------



## your local goomy

This is a pretty long shot but I'm looking for Raymond! I'm kinda broke TBT wise but I have IGB and NMTs to offer


----------



## Serabee

your local goomy said:


> This is a pretty long shot but I'm looking for Raymond! I'm kinda broke TBT wise but I have IGB and NMTs to offer


If someone has Raymond and is looking for TBT, and I am happy to cover that for them


----------



## pelmandna

i know like, nobody is gonna have him, but i REALLY want barold. like. barold is my ULTIMATE DREAMIE.
im absolutely broke when it comes to tbt because im not here often enough to make them but i will pay a LOT of igb for him, lol. obviously im not gonna pay like, a million or whatever, but i will pay just about anything under 150k igb for him; not that anyone would ask for that much, i think.. im also willing to pay in items if desired! sorry if this seems childish, or anything. ive just always wanted barold really bad and i figured i might as well ask!

edit: i got him! thank you to WaileaNoRei for your help!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

your local goomy said:


> This is a pretty long shot but I'm looking for Raymond! I'm kinda broke TBT wise but I have IGB and NMTs to offer





Serabee said:


> If someone has Raymond and is looking for TBT, and I am happy to cover that for them


I have Raymond, original and ungifted  please PM me so that we may arrange a price and time for pick up~


----------



## pelmandna

pelmandna said:


> i know like, nobody is gonna have him, but i REALLY want barold. like. barold is my ULTIMATE DREAMIE.
> im absolutely broke when it comes to tbt because im not here often enough to make them but i will pay a LOT of igb for him, lol. obviously im not gonna pay like, a million or whatever, but i will pay just about anything under 150k igb for him; not that anyone would ask for that much, i think.. im also willing to pay in items if desired! sorry if this seems childish, or anything. ive just always wanted barold really bad and i figured i might as well ask!


still looking! may as well ask again today...


----------



## PacV

All Dreamies has been gotten!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

pelmandna said:


> still looking! may as well ask again today...





PacV said:


> Looking for any of these Ungifted (Original) Villagers:
> 
> 1: Hamlet - Offering: 500,000 Bells and 20 NMTs.
> 
> 2: Phoebe - Offering: 600,000 Bells and 25 NMTs.
> 
> 3: Molly - Offering: 1,000,000 Bells and 40 NMTs.



if you guys are both willing to be a bit patient I think I can help you both. I have barold’s and Molly’s/ phoebe’s amiibo cards. (I have hamlet’s too, but unfortunately he is also a resident on the island I will be using for this.)

What are your schedule’s like for the rest of the day? And PacV, what villager do you want/ want first?


----------



## pelmandna

WaileaNoRei said:


> if you guys are both willing to be a bit patient I think I can help you both. I have barold’s and Molly’s/ phoebe’s amiibo cards. (I have hamlet’s too, but unfortunately he is also a resident on the island I will be using for this.)
> 
> What are your schedule’s like for the rest of the day? And PacV, what villager do you want/ want first?


ahh, thank you so much! im free for about the whole day, though i would like to to bed at least some time around 12 am est (which is about 7.5 hours from now, so i have a lot of time to be patient in, haha!) so really any time you would be free from from now to then would be fine for me. thank you again!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

pelmandna said:


> ahh, thank you so much! im free for about the whole day, though i would like to to bed at least some time around 12 am est (which is about 7.5 hours from now, so i have a lot of time to be patient in, haha!) so really any time you would be free from from now to then would be fine for me. thank you again!



sounds good! I have scanned Barold in once already, so I think I should easily be able to get it done in time for you to go to bed!

I love seeing love for under appreciated villagers, so I am glad I can help!


----------



## pelmandna

WaileaNoRei said:


> sounds good! I have scanned Barold in once already, so I think I should easily be able to get it done in time for you to go to bed!
> 
> I love seeing love for under appreciated villagers, so I am glad I can help!


i can tell by the tabby pfp, haha. my switch code is on my profile so you can send me a frq whenever youre ready!


----------



## PacV

WaileaNoRei said:


> if you guys are both willing to be a bit patient I think I can help you both. I have barold’s and Molly’s/ phoebe’s amiibo cards. (I have hamlet’s too, but unfortunately he is also a resident on the island I will be using for this.)
> 
> What are your schedule’s like for the rest of the day? And PacV, what villager do you want/ want first?



Thank you so much for this!

I just got Phoebe so can i please get Molly?

I'm ready and available whenever you are.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm currently looking for Cyd!


----------



## Journi

Looking for Stitches and Dobie


----------



## Kattea

Looking for ungifted Marshal! Can pay in IGB, NMT, or TBT.


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Gwen, Lily, Goldie or Cookie! Can pay in IGB.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2021

No longer looking for Cookie!


----------



## Phil Harmonix

CanuckChick said:


> If you need anything, please dm me, I have an almost complete catalog & would love if I can be of help to you.  Thanks again!!!


HAPPY (Belated) B Day To U, I was wondering, do you have (by any chance) the awesome Koala Alice and the adorable sheep Stella ? Alice has been my fave villager ever since i got her on Wild World 15 years ago and I would give anything to get her on New Horizons now


----------



## CanuckChick

Phil Harmonix said:


> HAPPY (Belated) B Day To U, I was wondering, do you have (by any chance) the awesome Koala Alice and the adorable sheep Stella ? Alice has been my fave villager ever since i got her on Wild World 15 years ago and I would give anything to get her on New Horizons now


Thank you!
Sorry no Alice nor Stella but if you want a list of the amiibos I have (abt 24) lmk!


----------



## peachycrossing9

Looking for any of the following:

Puddles
Fang
Skye

If anyone has them ungifted or lightly gifted, would be happy to take! I can only offer nmt or bells at the moment.


----------



## -Lychee-

Currently looking for Diva the Sisterly Frog. Can pay in NMT, gold nuggets, and bells.


----------



## Bekaa

I’m looking for Drake or Alli.


----------



## SugarMage

I'm hoping for Kiki if anyone has her!

EDIT: got her~


----------



## Lullabynny

Looking for ungirfted Gloria! If you have her let me know. Willing to pay in TBT, NMT,  or Bells


----------



## Bekaa

Looking for Soleil.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Found cole


----------



## Hype

Looking for rudy


----------



## Snowyday

Hi I am Currently looking for Merry


----------



## ChibiAngel86

*Edit: Thank you LittleMissPanda for Dobie.*

*Hello. *
*I'm currently looking for Dobie or Wolfgang. *
*I tried Nookazon, but I'm having no luck. *
*I'm willing to pay 200NMT for either one. *
*Feel free to messages me here, Nookazon or on. *
*ChibiAngel86 on Instagram and Nookazon. *
*I thank you for your time. *


----------



## Huniebun

Looking for Dotty


----------



## squidpops

Looking for Dom! I don't mind if he's original or not.


----------



## CanuckChick

Journi said:


> Looking for Stitches and Dobie





Kattea said:


> Looking for ungifted Marshal! Can pay in IGB, NMT, or TBT.


I can help you @Journi  with Stitches and you @Kattea  with Marshal next week for free, lmk asap if you still need them!  

I'm cycling Bob out for someone tomorrow, so I can use either my Stitches or Marshal amiibo card to kick him out.  So pls let me know before tomorrow morning.   The earliest for a pick up would be Monday since Bob is being picked up tomorrow night.


----------



## Moonlight.

nevermind, ended up snatching cutie ruby lol


----------



## Firesquids

snip


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

hi everyone! i've restarted my island so i thought i would post my dreamies here just in case someone wants to get rid of them:
i'm looking for: ursala, mott, doc, eloise, willow, kidd, merry, bea, poppy, and wolfgang
i have: moose, deena, bangle, chops, and weber!
thanks! <3


----------



## Kattea

CanuckChick said:


> I can help you @Journi  with Stitches and you @Kattea  with Marshal next week for free, lmk asap if you still need them!
> 
> I'm cycling Bob out for someone tomorrow, so I can use either my Stitches or Marshal amiibo card to kick him out.  So pls let me know before tomorrow morning.   The earliest for a pick up would be Monday since Bob is being picked up tomorrow night.



Hey, I already got him but thank you so much for offering!


----------



## CanuckChick

Kattea said:


> Hey, I already got him but thank you so much for offering!


You're welcome!


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Hi! I've started a new island after not playing since release. I'm looking for: Maple, Coco, Butch, Goldie, Erik, Kyle, Fauna.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Wolfycheeks said:


> Hi! I've started a new island after not playing since release. I'm looking for: Maple, Coco, Butch, Goldie, Erik, Kyle, Fauna.


I have Coco, ungifted  sent you a PM! (private message)


----------



## PacV

Got her!


----------



## AkaneQ

Wolfycheeks said:


> Hi! I've started a new island after not playing since release. I'm looking for: Maple, Coco, Butch, Goldie, Erik, Kyle, Fauna.


Heya, I have  Maple, Goldie, and Fauna in my shop if you are interested in checking it out at this link


----------



## CylieDanny

Hiya!

I'm current seeking the one lady wolf I don't have, which is,

Vivian. I'm willing to pay in NMTs, prefer not to use too many bells, TBT

Hit me up if you have her  I don't care if she's gifted


----------



## Valeris

Hopkins found!


----------



## maria110

I'm seeking Cyd, price negotiable. Thanks!


----------



## Moritz

maria110 said:


> I'm seeking Cyd, price negotiable. Thanks!


I could give him to you for 100 TBT or 20 stacks of regular wood. Or a combination of the 2 (I just basically need a lot more wood and you can buy stacks on here for 5 TBT lol)


----------



## maria110

Moritz said:


> I could give him to you for 100 TBT or 20 stacks of regular wood. Or a combination of the 2 (I just basically need a lot more wood and you can buy stacks on here for 5 TBT lol)



Thank you so much but I found him for fewer TBT.


----------



## Moritz

maria110 said:


> Thank you so much but I found him for fewer TBT.


No worries


----------



## your local goomy

Wolfycheeks said:


> Hi! I've started a new island after not playing since release. I'm looking for: Maple, Coco, Butch, Goldie, Erik, Kyle, Fauna.


I have Erik and plan on moving him out if he asks, so if you don't mind him being gifted you can have him for free ^^


----------



## autumnnsweater

looking for coco! im trying to trade raymond for her.


----------



## MadMaddie

LF Vivian! Can give tbt/nmt/bells or wishlist items if I have any! A plot is currently open and ready for her!


----------



## MadMaddie

Desperately seeking Goldie and Fang!


----------



## Xeleron

I'm looking for Gloria the snooty Duck


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Looking for Zell for my boyfriend’s island. Can offer in TBT.


----------



## your local goomy

Currently don't have an open plot, but I'm looking for Dizzy!


----------



## AkaneQ

Xeleron said:


> I'm looking for Gloria the snooty Duck


Hello, I have Gloria in my shop if you wanna take a look here at this link


----------



## A r i a n e

looking for sylvana or soleil for my sister ♥
edit: posted my request in a shop for the time being


----------



## CanuckChick

autumnnsweater said:


> looking for coco! im trying to trade raymond for her.





MadMaddie said:


> Desperately seeking Goldie and Fang!


@autumnnsweater & @MadMaddie  Just lyk I have both Coco's & Fang's amiibos & right now I'm trying to get T-Bone's photo so I'm not cycling anyone.  

But if you guys can wait a bit or haven't found them elsewhere, lmk if you want me to dm you guys once I'm available & they'll both be free


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

hello! i'm still looking for ursala, mott, eloise, willow, kidd, and poppy!
can pay in TBT or NMT! <3


----------



## Alaina

Edit: I have him now! 
 I’m looking for *Eugene*! Anyone have him leaving?


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for Jacques, Freckles, or Dizzy!


----------



## Bekaa

Still looking for Soleil.


----------



## JKDOS

mayorofwaldosia said:


> hi everyone! i've restarted my island so i thought i would post my dreamies here just in case someone wants to get rid of them:
> i'm looking for: ursala, mott, doc, eloise, willow, kidd, merry, bea, poppy, and wolfgang
> i have: moose, deena, bangle, chops, and weber!
> thanks! <3



I can help you get Merry and Poppy if you can help cover the resources they accumulate as I cycle them in and out.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Nevermind, please disregard


----------



## AzuChat

I GOT WILLOW GAMERS!!!!!!! ILH


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

JKDOS said:


> I can help you get Merry and Poppy if you can help cover the resources they accumulate as I cycle them in and out.


I'd be interested! please pm me if you have more info!


----------



## Bekaa

Looking for Solei.


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for Dizzy!


----------



## b100ming

I am looking for a Roald with a starting offer of 100,000 bells.


----------



## Bekaa

your local goomy said:


> Looking for Dizzy!


I love Dizzy! One of my favs! Hope you find him!


----------



## your local goomy

❤ 





Bekaa said:


> I love Dizzy! One of my favs! Hope you find him!


Just found him today, actually! Such a big sweetheart


----------



## SeafoamOliver

LF: Teddy.

Can pay NMT or bells.

Edit: might try my luck on mystery islands.


----------



## Jenn Chaos

looking for timbra, stella, baabara, and roscoe!


----------



## Hay

EDIT: found


----------



## allie.rosa

Hay said:


> Looking for Diana!! Will be down to pay with IGB, TBT, or NMT  thanks!!


hey! i could scan her amiibo in for you tomorrow! how much tbt are you willing to do?


----------



## AzuChat

Looking for Étoile! my island is full at the moment so i'll update when i got an islander out


----------



## Hay

allie.rosa said:


> hey! i could scan her amiibo in for you tomorrow! how much tbt are you willing to do?


shoot i actually find someone to get her for me, im so sorry!!


----------



## allie.rosa

Hay said:


> shoot i actually find someone to get her for me, im so sorry!!


that’s totally okay! so happy you found her!


----------



## Firesquids

AzuChat said:


> Looking for Étoile! my island is full at the moment so i'll update when i got an islander out


Hey there, just so you know you can't get any Sanrio villager from somone else, you'd have to scan her card.


----------



## b100ming

b100ming said:


> I am looking for a Roald with a starting offer of 100,000 bells.


Does anyone have a Roald?


----------



## DerpyOnion

Looking for Maple and Poppy!
I don't have many bells but am willing to do some chores.


----------



## Moonlight.

anyone have mira?

nevermind, came across someone cute and i couldn't resist lol


----------



## magicbean

Looking for Sherb. I'll pay lots of bells!


----------



## PacV

Looking for Original (Ungifted) Snake.

Offering: 500,000 Bells and 30 NMTs.

DM me if interested please.


----------



## your local goomy

I currently don't have an empty plot, but I'm looking for Norma!


----------



## Serabee

Planning to move out a bunch of villagers to get ready for late summer/fall. Currently looking for (and who they're replacing):
-Hazel (to replace Paula)
-Grizzly (to replace Apollo)
-Peggy (to replace Ava)
-Rod (to replace Antonio/Sprocket)

Don't have any open spaces now, but I'll be TTing to free some up, so let me know who you have and when you have/could get them ready! I'm not in a super big hurry and can definitely wait, but can also really push up move out dates if you need them gone ASAP.

Willing to pay in TBT or IGBs (but I definitely have more TBT when you adjust for value, lol) or if you have a wishlist, lemme know!


----------



## Destinee

All the sheep except for cashmere and pietro


----------



## Weebgirlstan

im looking for either maple shep or ellie


----------



## squidpops

Still looking for Dom, I can offer bells or tbt!


----------



## PacV

Found him!


----------



## Cojack

Hi, guys!  I'm hoping somebody here has an ungifted Drago in boxes, or maybe has his amiibo card? I really want to bring him to my island. Thanks!


----------



## inocrossing

Hi! I'm looking for the following villagers (preferably ungifted):
-Tiffany

I'm willing to pay in-game Bells!


----------



## me0wbabe

I'm looking for Frank the Eagle! Can trade bells, NMT, TBT!


----------



## Serabee

Apollo is officially moving out and I'm hoping to find Grizzly! Willing to pay 250 TBT for him ☺


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for my sweet bird Midge!


----------



## natzywoo83

Does anyone have Filbert, Frobert or Drift in boxes?


----------



## Jenn Chaos

looking for wolfgang! i got a plot and everything ready for whenever!


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for Cyd and Static!


----------



## Serabee

I have an open spot today and am upping my offer for Grizzly to 750 TBT!

Got him


----------



## iflywright

Stupid question: how are you swapping villagers?


----------



## JKDOS

iflywright said:


> Stupid question: how are you swapping villagers?



When a villager is in boxes (packing to leave town), another player may speak to the villager and request they move in, provided their town has a vacancy


----------



## peachycrossing9

Looking for Norma! Can pay NMT or TBT for her


----------



## Valeris

Managed to get Reneigh; just leaves Gala when the next moving cycle comes around!


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for Static or Ken!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Looking for Raymond yes it is a lot to ask.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

AustinTEG06 said:


> Looking for Raymond yes it is a lot to ask.



I have Raymond and have been planning on giving him away/ selling him, but too lazy to actually write up a post. How much of a rush are you in? I am at work for the day and do not have access to my switch until this evening (I am in the us, on pst)


----------



## arikins

i have nan and bubbles and am planning to get rid of both of them. if anyone is interested before i do, let me know ! they are free


----------



## CanuckChick

Weebgirlstan said:


> im looking for either maple shep or ellie


@Weebgirlstan  I can help you with Maple if you're still looking for her.  Just give me a heads up 1-2 days in advance!



Valeris said:


> Managed to get Reneigh; just leaves Gala when the next moving cycle comes around!


@Valeris I have Gala's amiibo too, dm me 1-2 days in advance & I can help you out for free.


----------



## AustinTEG06

@WaileaNoRei I will take him today if he’s still available.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

AustinTEG06 said:


> @WaileaNoRei I will take him today if he’s still available.



hello, I still have him, but will be at work all day. I will probably be able to get online on that game around 730 - 8 pm pst.


----------



## Valeris

CanuckChick said:


> @Weebgirlstan  I can help you with Maple if you're still looking for her.  Just give me a heads up 1-2 days in advance!
> 
> 
> @Valeris I have Gala's amiibo too, dm me 1-2 days in advance & I can help you out for free.


You are awesome and will do!


----------



## AustinTEG06

Are you available now?


----------



## CarlaLP92817

Looking for ungifted Bella in boxes, willing to trade bells(2 mil or under) and/or NMT(25 or under)


----------



## PacV

Just got her.


----------



## lucitine

Looking for Judy. Can pay in Bells, NMTs or TBT.

Pm me if you're selling. Thanks!


----------



## Moonlight.

looking for midge if anyone has her, she's my final dreamie


----------



## LittleMissPanda

kakyoin said:


> looking for midge if anyone has her, she's my final dreamie


Hi  I have her! She's original and ungifted. If interested please PM me


----------



## Lilylaura

Lookin for cookie as a villager, willing to pay in bells or nook mile tickets. One of my last dreamies.


----------



## Armadillo lover

I am looking for Roald, Julian, Olivia, or poppy! Willing to pay IGB.


----------



## muffy

looking for roscoe, can pay in tbt/igb/nmt c: please pm me!

edit: nvm i got his amiibo card!


----------



## LittleLeaf95

Hey everyone,

I've been looking for Gala forever, probably used over 3k NMT's to try and find her but no luck. I am willing to offer 4 mil bells to anyone selling her.
Let me know ASAP if you're willing to trade!

Thanks


----------



## lucitine

Still looking for Judy. Can pay in TBT, NMT and Bells.


----------



## CanuckChick

LittleLeaf95 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been looking for Gala forever, probably used over 3k NMT's to try and find her but no luck. I am willing to offer 4 mil bells to anyone selling her.
> Let me know ASAP if you're willing to trade!
> 
> Thanks


@LittleLeaf95
Gala's one of my faves (her ears when she exercises are so cute!!!), I can help you for free.

DM me to arrange a time for when you can pick her up, I'm in EDT and if you lmk by tonight, I can scan her in & get her in boxes tomorrow (something just came up so I won't be able to do it tonight).


----------



## LittleLeaf95

CanuckChick said:


> @LittleLeaf95
> Gala's one of my faves (her ears when she exercises are so cute!!!), I can help you for free.
> 
> DM me to arrange a time for when you can pick her up, I'm in EDT and if you lmk by tonight, I can scan her in & get her in boxes tomorrow (something just came up so I won't be able to do it tonight).



Hi! Ty for getting back to me and wanting to help! I actually was able to find her on an island yesterday! But ty again for wanting to help me out


----------



## Spaceoutfan

Looking for Muffy or Tiffany can pay NTM or Bells


----------



## jordynolivia

Anyone have an Ungifted Tangy in boxes?Willing to pay 200NMT and 2M bells!


----------



## Valzed

Looking for Cyd. I'll have an open plot on Sunday, August 15th. I have a villager who will be in boxes on Saturday. I'm in EDT/EST in the US. I can pay in TBT, NMT or IGB. Thanks!

Got him!


----------



## ceithire

Looking for Bones to fill up the last space on my island.  I can pay in NMT or bells.  Thanks!


----------



## PacV

Just found him.


----------



## outofwrlds

Looking for Genji. I have an open spot that I can hold for a few days. I don't have much, but willing to pay with NMT and IGB! Please DM me if you have anything


----------



## your local goomy

I'm looking for ACNH exclusive villagers! Will accept any of them but especially looking for Cyd, Megan, or Judy.


----------



## Armadillo lover

I am looking for Julian, Olivia, Poppy, or Roald. I will pay IGB and NMT.


----------



## indratherat

Nvm, I villager hunted and found Poppy, she's actually really cute! Woo hoo!


----------



## vixenvertigo

I'm looking for Kabuki! DM me


----------



## Serabee

Planning on doing a villager overhaul soon! Currently looking for:
-Apple*
-Rod*
-Hazel*
-Vesta/Lolly
-Jacques*
-Kitty/Vivian

I'll update if/when I change my mind or get villagers  Paying TBT for each, lemme know your price! Ones with * are highest priority, because I know for sure I want them. I don't have a spot RN, but I can TT a villager out whenever~


----------



## Armadillo lover

Serabee said:


> Planning on doing a villager overhaul soon! Currently looking for:
> -Apple*
> -Rod*
> -Hazel*
> -Vesta/Lolly
> -Jacques*
> -Kitty/Vivian
> 
> I'll update if/when I change my mind or get villagers  Paying TBT for each, lemme know your price! Ones with * are highest priority, because I know for sure I want them. I don't have a spot RN, but I can TT a villager out whenever~


Go to search and look up “ reopened shop” and then you will see croissants amiibo shop. you Can get villagers for tbt.


----------



## Etown20

Looking for Purrl


----------



## BluebearL

Serabee said:


> Planning on doing a villager overhaul soon! Currently looking for:
> -Apple*
> -Rod*
> -Hazel*
> -Vesta/Lolly
> -Jacques*
> -Kitty/Vivian
> 
> I'll update if/when I change my mind or get villagers  Paying TBT for each, lemme know your price! Ones with * are highest priority, because I know for sure I want them. I don't have a spot RN, but I can TT a villager out whenever~


Hi I have an ungifted Jacques that I can put into boxes for you! I would be looking for 80 tbt or so since it is highly time-consuming to do. Lmk if interested


----------



## Serabee

BluebearL said:


> Hi I have an ungifted Jacques that I can put into boxes for you! I would be looking for 80 tbt or so since it is highly time-consuming to do. Lmk if interested


I'd definitely be interested and could do 80 TBT! When do you think you might be able to get him ready?


----------



## BluebearL

Serabee said:


> I'd definitely be interested and could do 80 TBT! When do you think you might be able to get him ready?


Sorry for such a late response! Once I finish work today I could probably have him in boxes by 7pm AEST time


----------



## Serabee

BluebearL said:


> Sorry for such a late response! Once I finish work today I could probably have him in boxes by 7pm AEST time


No worries! Seems we're in very different time zones  So, by my Google search, your 7 PM is my... 4 AM, lol. But maybe it'd work if you got him in boxes, made sure the date didn't change, and I can grab him around this time tomorrow?


----------



## BluebearL

Serabee said:


> No worries! Seems we're in very different time zones  So, by my Google search, your 7 PM is my... 4 AM, lol. But maybe it'd work if you got him in boxes, made sure the date didn't change, and I can grab him around this time tomorrow?



Yeah, I can keep him in boxes for you! I'll send you a message when it's morning for me and you can pick him up anytime tomorrow that way. I'll be online anyway due to lockdown- don't have quite as much on Thursdays so that works well.


----------



## Serabee

BluebearL said:


> Yeah, I can keep him in boxes for you! I'll send you a message when it's morning for me and you can pick him up anytime tomorrow that way. I'll be online anyway due to lockdown- don't have quite as much on Thursdays so that works well.


Sounds good! I'm on summer break RN (tutor) and I've got no plans tomorrow, so I'll let you know as soon as I'm up! Sprocket was in boxes today, so I'll have a fresh spot open tomorrow


----------



## TalviSyreni

I'm currently on the lookout for Whitney as I have a lot free on my island that needs to be filled by the end of the day.


----------



## your local goomy

LF any of these villagers:

Cyd
Bella
Annalisa
Greta
Genji
Muffy
Lucky
Megan
Static
Sally


----------



## Serabee

Currently have an open slot! I'd love to find O'Hare or Jacques and am willing to pay around 300 TBT since I'd need them soon 

Within two NMTs of posting this I found O'Hare


----------



## Makaila

Looking For: Raymond

I can pay in bells, I have an open spot that will get taken by tomorrow so I’m willing to pay a little (I don’t know the rates since I came from using nookazon ;-; )


----------



## your local goomy

Still looking for Cyd!


----------



## Lady Black

Looking for O'hare! I can pay igb, tbt or nmt


----------



## KiraKitten

Right now I am looking for Grizzly, Shep or Carmen! 
I have a plot open right now too!

Edit: Found Grizzly


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Kiki, can offer IGB or NMTs! 
Got her!


----------



## river

Hi! I'm looking for Hazel, Chief, Teddy, Winnie or Kiki to fill in an open plot I have rn!

I can offer TBT and some NMTs


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Vivian, can offer IGB and NMTs
Got her!


----------



## lieryl

LF: an ungifted raymond TT

i can offer around like 130 tbt bc i do be broke 
and ofc i can also offer any amount in nmt <33

edit: found ^^


----------



## Weebgirlstan

currently looking for either coco zucker or greta


----------



## peachmilke

looking for an ungifted felicity!


----------



## Audrey Marie

your local goomy said:


> LF any of these villagers:
> 
> Cyd
> Bella
> Annalisa
> Greta
> Genji
> Muffy
> Lucky
> Megan
> Static
> Sally


I have static!


----------



## Mayor_Ellie

Looking for ungifted Butch, Margie, Pango and Pashmina! Would love if anyone is giving them away for free, but can pay IGB or NMTs.


----------



## bettafly21

mayorofwaldosia said:


> hi everyone! i've restarted my island so i thought i would post my dreamies here just in case someone wants to get rid of them:
> i'm looking for: ursala, mott, doc, eloise, willow, kidd, merry, bea, poppy, and wolfgang
> i have: moose, deena, bangle, chops, and weber!
> thanks! <3


@mayorofwaldosia Weber just asked to move and will be moving from my island soon if you're still looking for him. He comes gifted though if that's okay with you.


----------



## stargurg

looking for kabuki!!


----------



## Meadows

Looking for Alfanso the alligator!


----------



## KiraKitten

Looking for Poppy or Yuka (ungifted for both please!)

Edit: Poppy found


----------



## Lynnatchii

Looking for : Goose, Butch, Punchy, Reneigh, Piper, Molly, Marshal, or Gala.

Ungifted or Lightly gifted .


----------



## Moonlight.

nevermind



CatladyNiesha said:


> Reneigh



I can give you her (the horse right?)


----------



## Lynnatchii

- Zero - said:


> looking for Kabuki and Katt for my cat island!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you her (the horse right?)


is she ready to move out? if not, thats alright, i can wait for you (i need to move out mine as well). what do you want in return? i have lots of NMTs, Bells and some Tbt.
or a villager, but i don't have the ones that you are looking for

(and yes, the horse)


----------



## helloxcutiee

Desperately looking for Huck! I've been to 500 mystery islands looking for him and haven't had any luck and I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## KiriHana

LF Pashmina ungifted - lightly gifted ^^


----------



## Moonlight.

CatladyNiesha said:


> is she ready to move out? if not, thats alright, i can wait for you (i need to move out mine as well). what do you want in return? i have lots of NMTs, Bells and some Tbt.



I can get her ready to move out soon as I need to amiibo some villagers in, just lemme know when you have an open plot!

some tbt would be cool, whatever you think she's worth


----------



## Lynnatchii

- Zero - said:


> I can get her ready to move out soon as I need to amiibo some villagers in, just lemme know when you have an open plot!
> 
> some tbt would be cool, whatever you think she's worth


Great! Sorry for being late, I've been busy. As of right now I'm unable to use my switch, I'll be online in 1-2 hours.


----------



## Rombles

Hey everyone! I’m looking for an ungifted Cube if anyone can help me! I can offer around 100 nmt  Please lmk if anyone has him available!!


----------



## fenris

Looking for Freya (preferably ungifted/lightly gifted).  Can offer TBT.


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Gayle or Judy I’m using nmts and haven’t found them.
Can someone help me please?


----------



## Demeter_Deme

mayorofwaldosia said:


> hi everyone! i've restarted my island so i thought i would post my dreamies here just in case someone wants to get rid of them:
> i'm looking for: ursala, mott, doc, eloise, willow, kidd, merry, bea, poppy, and wolfgang
> i have: moose, deena, bangle, chops, and weber!
> thanks! <3


Are you still looking for Willow? I have her, and she's moving out, so I'm looking to find somewhere for her.


----------



## SunnySun

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Looking for Maddie!!


----------



## smug villager

If anyone has Zucker, hmu.
Update: FOUND!!!


----------



## heatherp

Dreamie Shep!


----------



## lucitine

Looking for Judy.

Can pay NMT, TBT and Bells.


----------



## Lynnatchii

heatherp said:


> Dreamie Shep!


Hi! Still looking for shep?


----------



## inazuma

Looking for ungifted peanut


----------



## Canesvenatici

LF: erik!  I have a plot available rn


----------



## helloxcutiee

helloxcutiee said:


> Desperately looking for Huck! I've been to 500 mystery islands looking for him and haven't had any luck and I'm starting to lose hope.


Up to 800 islands now.


----------



## Zerous

CatladyNiesha said:


> Looking for : Goose, Butch, Punchy, Reneigh, Piper, Molly, Marshal, or Gala.
> 
> Ungifted or Lightly gifted .


Hey, I have Marshal who I can get into boxes if you were still looking for him


----------



## Novii

updated: nvm


----------



## Beanz

looking for lolly, cookie, bob, or pierce


----------



## XeroSythe

Heyo! I currently have 3 spots for villagers since I'm kinda building a new island. I want my island to have mostly deers on it because of a theme I'm going for. If anyone has any deer villagers could you please get in touch with me? Would really appreciate it!

Edit: I currently have Bam, Beau, and Fauna!


----------



## XeroSythe

Heyo! Am currently looking for any and all Deer Villagers!


----------



## bubbleblib

Hello o wo I am looking for Reneigh, will have space after today.


----------



## river

Hi! I have a spot open today, so I was looking for maybe Chief, maybe Purrl 

I can offer TBT or NMTs!



bubbleblib said:


> Hello o wo I am looking for Reneigh, will have space after today.



Hello! I have Reneigh in my island but she's unoriginal, she was one of my starters

I'll have time to TT her out for you during the weekend, if you haven't got her from anyone else until then and don't mind her being gifted, feel free to PM me!


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for elephants Cyd and Dizzy! Really looking for Cyd ^^


----------



## Jenn Chaos

looking for wolfgang!


----------



## MadMaddie

I’m looking for Lily the frog for my island! Willing to offer 1 mil bells and 100 nmt. Please message me if you are interested!


----------



## Sophie23

I’m looking for Ungifted Judy


----------



## Tri-Cell

Looking for a pig or sheep villager, I have Curly and Pietro but would probably take any others. Feel free to message me if you can help.


----------



## SakuraWS

Hi! Looking for Genji!!! I can offer bells or items from the following series/sets:
- Sanrio!
- Celeste’s items (both zodiac and space themes)
- Wedding set 
- or just ask me for what you’re looking for and wanting and I’ll check.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking for cherry


----------



## Pig-Pen

I'm looking for Ribbot specifically, but I may be interested in Genji. Just need a jock.


----------



## lobco

hiya! i'm looking for pietro ; o ; / he was one of my starting villagers in new leaf. i've just recently gotten into nh, so i'd really like him to join my island!


----------



## inazuma

Looking for Kyle ungifted or lightly gifted i love him so much


----------



## Zephyr00

*Looking for: *




*I have the following cards up to trade: *


----------



## rse

hey !! i was wondering if anyone has pietro they’d be able to give away ?? i cant offer much cause it’s for my friends account, but she’s been looking all year and hasn’t gotten him- i have her w/ me irl tonight and was able to start the moving away process for her villagers, but i just don’t have a pietro to fill for her !!! TYSM


----------



## Sunshineofmine

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Looking for Chai if she is even able to be traded!


Are you still looking for Chai?


----------



## konijntje

Looking for any of these if available for trade:
- Dora
- Joey
- Purrl
- Cookie
- Portia
- Lucy
- Admiral
- Maddie
- Velma
- Lily


----------



## tarepanda3ame

konijntje said:


> Looking for any of these if available for trade:
> - Dora
> - Joey
> - Purrl
> - Cookie
> - Portia
> - Lucy
> - Admiral
> - Maddie
> - Velma
> - Lily


Are you wanting to move these villagers to your island? Because I can help.


----------



## konijntje

tarepanda3ame said:


> Are you wanting to move these villagers to your island? Because I can help.


Yes! Just one of them is fine for now one of my villagers is going to be moving soon.


----------



## lucitine

Looking for Raymond. Can pay in TBT/NMT/Bells.


----------



## mayorsami

Looking for Bree!!!


----------



## moonshi

Looking for Cherry please.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

konijntje said:


> Yes! Just one of them is fine for now one of my villagers is going to be moving soon.



Hello, so I have the following villagers from your list:
- Cookie
- Portia
- Lucy
- Admiral
- Maddie
- Lily

Please let me know when about the time you should have a plot open to move a villager in, and also who you want to move to your island first/the most.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2021



moonshi said:


> Looking for Cherry please.



Hello, I have Cherry's amiibo card, and can help you move her to your island. I've had her as a villager before, and loved her.


----------



## Altarium

Looking for Reneigh!


----------



## moonshi

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, I have Cherry's amiibo card, and can help you move her to your island. I've had her as a villager before, and loved her.



Ahh thank you so much but I came here to say I changed my mind on Cherry for now. I'm getting someone else. 

Thanks again!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

moonshi said:


> Ahh thank you so much but I came here to say I changed my mind on Cherry for now. I'm getting someone else.
> 
> Thanks again!



No problem. Take care.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2021



Altarium said:


> Looking for Punchy, Bill or Zell!



Hello, I have Punchy & Bill's Amiibo cards, and can help you with this. (Bill is one of my favorite villagers in ACNH )


----------



## Sin

Looking for an ungifted Chief pleaseeee


----------



## chamsae

edit: received


----------



## LittleMissPanda

chamsae said:


> hello! i'm looking for Maple, Fauna or Mint if anyone would be kind enough to give them away for free - i just came back to the game and have nothing to offer back T_T


Hi! I have Maple available  I'll send you a message~


----------



## cinderace

( Time Sensitive  ) I was looking all day since yesterday, but Flurry moved out  -  they've been claimed already! I'm looking to fill in their plot with either Ruby, Rudy, Chrissy or O'hare. I don't have much to offer. So, preferably free if that's okay. Though I have some Star / Libra Fragments I don't mind parting with if that helps any.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

cinderace said:


> ( Time Sensitive  ) I was looking all day since yesterday, but Flurry moved out  -  they've been claimed already! I'm looking to fill in their plot with either Ruby, Rudy, Chrissy or O'hare. I don't have much to offer. So, preferably free if that's okay. Though I have some Star / Libra Fragments I don't mind parting with if that helps any.



Hello, I have amiibo cards for all 4 of the villagers you prefer. I can try to help you out if you'd like since I have time to play right now. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## cinderace

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, I have amiibo cards for all 4 of the villagers you prefer. I can try to help you out if you'd like since I have time to play right now. Let me know if you're interested.


Omg!! Thank you! I'd like Chrissy if that's okay?


----------



## tarepanda3ame

cinderace said:


> Omg!! Thank you! I'd like Chrissy if that's okay?



Let me message you right now.  We can communicate there.


----------



## cinderace

cinderace said:


> ( Time Sensitive  ) I was looking all day since yesterday, but Flurry moved out  -  they've been claimed already! I'm looking to fill in their plot with either Ruby, Rudy, Chrissy or O'hare. I don't have much to offer. So, preferably free if that's okay. Though I have some Star / Libra Fragments I don't mind parting with if that helps any.


Got Chrissy! ☺


----------



## towki

Been looking for Bob, hit me up, and I'd be willing to pay for him.
(I'd prefer to do this as soon as possible, since a villager is moving tonight.)


----------



## Orius

towki said:


> Been looking for Bob, willing to give up to 30 NMT if you want! I'd prefer to do this as soon as possible, since a villager is moving tonight


If you're able to wait 30 mins, I could summon him for you.


----------



## Spookyrus

Looking for Lucky! Name your price!

EDIT: Nevermind I got him!!!


----------



## towki

OriusPrime said:


> If you're able to wait 30 mins, I could summon him for you.


That'd be great


----------



## Orius

towki said:


> That'd be great


Alright, Bob's moving out. Generating Dodo Code now; will send you via PM.


----------



## chamsae

edit: received


----------



## Kryckyt

I'm looking for Greta if anyone has her!


----------



## Sunshine_lemon

I would love to get bunnie and om willing to trade or something. I’m quite new to the game so money is pretty scarce but I will try anything. List you demands!!


----------



## .....

LF:
Vesta. Have a plot, will trade bells or nmt


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for ungifted Sprinkle!!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Kryckyt said:


> I'm looking for Greta if anyone has her!



I have Greta's amiibo if you still want her.


----------



## Minimasher

chamsae said:


> hello! i'm looking for Maple, Fauna or Mint if anyone would be kind enough to give them away for free - i just came back to the game and have nothing to offer back T_T


Hiya! I have Mint but would only offer her for some bells. Sorry if that's disappointing, but do let me know if you would like to offer some bells for her


----------



## chamsae

Minimasher said:


> Hiya! I have Mint but would only offer her for some bells. Sorry if that's disappointing, but do let me know if you would like to offer some bells for her


thank you for the offer! i don’t have any bells to spare so i’ll have to pass on it though ;-;


----------



## Minimasher

chamsae said:


> thank you for the offer! i don’t have any bells to spare so i’ll have to pass on it though ;-;


No worries, so sorry


----------



## AC.Newbie

Minimasher said:


> No worries, so sorry


I’ll offer you 1m bells for @chamsae to come get her


----------



## Minimasher

AC.Newbie said:


> I’ll offer you 1m bells for @chamsae to come get her


You're such a nice person! If they agree to this then certainly we can go through with the trade


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Ankha! Offering IGB!

Got her!


----------



## WLC

Anyone have Kiki in boxes today?


----------



## Serabee

I've been working on getting Lopez's pic for awhile, but honestly I'm tired of trying... and kind of tired of him. So I'm looking to replace him in the near future with Jacques. I don't have a spot open RN, but I can TT to get Lopez out whenever (well, I work this coming week, but one two days). I can pay 100 TBT for Jacques


----------



## sleepydreepy

hey guys just wanted to post here saying im still looking for the peppy pangolin annabelle!


----------



## cinderace

Looking for a Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY!! It's a Jock only Recipe and neither of my two have given it to me yet.


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Voided


----------



## Sir Takoya

LF Reneigh:
FT: NMT and Bells or TBT!


----------



## N a t

Filled the plot! No longer need this post


----------



## messyness

I am desperately trying to find Butch to complete my dreamie island! I can pay with NMT or Bells


----------



## bubbleblib

Looking for Reneigh (о´∀`о)


----------



## Zodiac clown

Anyone giving Raymond away for free, he's the only one i don't have so if anyone just wants to get rid of him please contact me


----------



## VelveteenCat

Done for now.


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Hi there! I'm currently looking for Bob, Roald, and/or Jeremiah! I have a plot I need to fill ASAP.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



VelveteenCat said:


> Hi, I'm at the stage of the game where I can put down the leftover plots to fill up the island, so I'm looking for ungifted *Agnes*, *Antonio* and *Hopper*. I can offer TBT, but since I've never bought a villager before, I don't know what price would be fair. 20 TBT?


I have Antonio, he was one of my starter villagers, so he's not totally ungifted, but whenever he decides to leave- if you haven't found him elsewhere, you can have him.


----------



## Moonlight.

VelveteenCat said:


> Agnes



i can get you her for 20 tbt!



ItsSarahxo said:


> Bob, Roald



i have both, who would you like? 20 tbt would be great


----------



## VelveteenCat

ItsSarahxo said:


> I have Antonio, he was one of my starter villagers, so he's not totally ungifted, but whenever he decides to leave- if you haven't found him elsewhere, you can have him.



Thank you, I really appreciate it, but I'm really only interested in ungifted villagers - I want to keep their wardrobe minimal   



- Zero - said:


> i can get you her for 20 tbt!



I'd love to take Agnes for 20 tbt!


----------



## Moonlight.

@VelveteenCat 

I'll get started and PM you when she's ready


----------



## ItsSarahxo

- Zero - said:


> i can get you her for 20 tbt!
> 
> 
> 
> i have both, who would you like? 20 tbt would be great


I would love to have Bob  Thank you so much!


----------



## Keen

Looking Maple asap, offering tbt


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Keen said:


> Looking Maple asap, offering tbt


I can get you an original/ungifted Maple. I'll send you a PM with detailed information.


----------



## gusokumusha

looking for Kabuki, i dont have much to offer but my eternal gratitude (and some nmts but not many, idk how much he's worth lol. ask if you want something in specific and i'll see if i have it)


----------



## your local goomy

I don't have an empty plot yet, but I'm looking for Judy!


----------



## idol

looking for lucky or coco asap! i have nmts and bells + my catalog! dont rly care about ungifted and stuff :>


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking for kody


----------



## NovariusHaze

Got all the villagers I want for now, but I’ll definitely come back to this thread.


----------



## Sin

aaa


----------



## EtchaSketch

LF ungifted deirdre! I miss my girl


----------



## itsmxuse

I have Raymond in boxes if anyone is looking for him?


----------



## Sin

Looking for Maple now, willing to pay 50+ NMT. Plot not currently open but will be soon-ish?


----------



## Moonlight.

gusokumusha said:


> looking for Kabuki, i dont have much to offer but my eternal gratitude (and some nmts but not many, idk how much he's worth lol. ask if you want something in specific and i'll see if i have it)





idol said:


> looking for lucky or coco asap! i have nmts and bells + my catalog! dont rly care about ungifted and stuff :>





Bowserlab said:


> Looking for kody





EtchaSketch said:


> LF ungifted deirdre! I miss my girl





Sin said:


> Looking for Maple now, willing to pay 50+ NMT. Plot not currently open but will be soon-ish?



i can get kabuki, coco, kody, deirdre, and maple if you're all still looking! would like either in-game bells or tbt bells!


----------



## Buffi

Hi! Anyone selling Maple? Will pay in NMT or Bells?


----------



## Moonlight.

Buffi said:


> Hi! Anyone selling Maple? Will pay in NMT or Bells?



i can get you maple too


----------



## takktakk

Looking for Apple!


----------



## Sunddew

Looking for Fang, and Annabelle!


----------



## MalaFama

Looking for: ungifted Raymond, Judy, Audie!
ft: nmts..


----------



## Brumbo

[Edit] Never mind!


----------



## Buffi

Kakyoin said:


> i can get you maple too


Thank you so much @Kakyoin i will reach out when another villager leaves. Unfortunately I got called in the hospital and totally forgot when I got home. I appreciate you!


----------



## Moonlight.

Buffi said:


> Thank you so much @Kakyoin i will reach out when another villager leaves. Unfortunately I got called in the hospital and totally forgot when I got home. I appreciate you!



all good! just let me know when you have an open plot!


----------



## river

hello!

I have an open plot today and I was really hopping to get Hazel, the sisterly squirrel! 🐿

I don't mind if she's gifted and I can pay in IGB, TBT or NMTs!


----------



## Sin

@Kakyoin if you could get me maple i would appreciate that a lot! name your price.


----------



## Moonlight.

river said:


> hello!
> 
> I have an open plot today and I was really hopping to get Hazel, the sisterly squirrel! 🐿
> 
> I don't mind if she's gifted and I can pay in IGB, TBT or NMTs!


if you haven't found hazel i can get you her!



Sin said:


> @Kakyoin if you could get me maple i would appreciate that a lot! name your price.



maybe 20 tbt if that's fine?


----------



## Sin

Kakyoin said:


> maybe 20 tbt if that's fine?


sounds good to me!!


----------



## Moonlight.

Sin said:


> sounds good to me!!



great! lemme know when you have an open plot and i'll get her moved out


----------



## Sin

Kakyoin said:


> great! lemme know when you have an open plot and i'll get her moved out


ive got a plot rn!


----------



## river

Kakyoin said:


> if you haven't found hazel i can get you her!



I haven't! I'll PM you  Thank you!!


----------



## Slothie21

Looking for static!!
I can pay in bells and nmts!


----------



## littleautumnwolf

Never mind!  I got her 

Looking for Reneigh the sisterly horse   Original, ungifted is preferred.  Thank you!


----------



## Bellstopper789

LF: Cherry

FT: Bells or NMTs


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Hi! I'm looking for Jeremiah and Roald still. I have Wolfgang leaving, if anyone is looking for him.


----------



## Serabee

Currently hoping to find Jacques! I don't have an open plot right now, but I can TT Lopez out whenever someone has him ready. Willing to pay well in TBT, just let me know how much you'd want ☺


----------



## SteveG

I have an open plot right now!

Here are the villagers I'm interested in: *Tabby, Wart Jr., Hans, Julius, or Skye*. Name your price!


----------



## Kattastic

LF Fang, can pay in bells or drop a wishlist. I don't have NMT on hand but if you'll only accept NMT, I can covert bells. Preferably less gifted.


----------



## Dask

LF:  Kiki or Biskit
I can pay in in-game Bells or site Bells.
I have a plot open now.
Please PM, ty.


----------



## AC.Newbie

SteveG said:


> I have an open plot right now!
> 
> Here are the villagers I'm interested in: *Tabby, Wart Jr., Hans, Julius, or Skye*. Name your price!


I have Wart Jr’s amiibo, I can bring him in for you if you want


----------



## LillyKay

Looking for Bill. Let me know if you have him please.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

LillyKay said:


> Looking for Bill. Let me know if you have him please.


I have Bill if you're still looking for him  I'll send you a message.


----------



## Sunside

Looking for Lolly! Can pay in either bells or nmt! Plot open now


----------



## Orius

Sunside said:


> Looking for Lolly! Can pay in either bells or nmt! Plot open now


I can get you Lolly in 30-45 mins if you wanna.  Will DM you later.


----------



## Dasimei

I'm looking for Raymond for a friend of mine! Whatever it takes to get them I'm willing to attempt to pay, since I'm resetting my own island soon! Let me know if you find him


----------



## Plainbluetees

LF ungifted Whitney, can open a plot anytime. I can pay up to 1,000,000 IGB or 30-ish tbt.


----------



## nageki

LF either greta or blanche! i don't currently have an open plot but am happy to rush and get one for either of these two. greta would be my preference but i'd love either of these two less-popular villagers lol. happy to pay either TBT, NMT, IGB, or some combination of them!


----------



## Orius

Plainbluetees said:


> LF ungifted Whitney, can open a plot anytime. I can pay up to 1,000,000 IGB or 30-ish tbt.


I can get you Whitney for free in 30 mins or so if you wanna.


----------



## lullabies

LF: dobie
can only pay in tbt for now because i have a new island 
available any time

edit: got him <3


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Looking for Roald and Jeremiah! Offering TBT bells or NMT


----------



## globug

Looking for Canberra or Raymond! All my TBT is available to get these guys!


----------



## Sanaki

LF: ungifted Pekoe or Genji, can offer TBT.


----------



## wwcain592

Looking for Tucker, any gift status it doesn’t matter <3


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Sanaki said:


> LF: ungifted Pekoe or Genji, can offer TBT.



Hello, I can get you either Villager. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Sanaki

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, I can get you either Villager. Please let me know if you are interested.


I would love to get Pekoe if possible! Definitely interested, I have a plot I can buy/open. Any amount of tbt you'd like?


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Sanaki said:


> I would love to get Pekoe if possible! Definitely interested, I have a plot I can buy/open. Any amount of tbt you'd like?



Would 20 TBT be OK? If it's too much, just let me know.


----------



## Sanaki

tarepanda3ame said:


> Would 20 TBT be OK? If it's too much, just let me know.


That's fine! Just send me a pm when she's ready and I'll get a plot up for her. I'll also send your TBT now.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Sanaki said:


> That's fine! Just send me a pm when she's ready and I'll get a plot up for her. I'll also send your TBT now.



Thanks for the TBT! 

I just returned home right now, so after eating a quick lunch, I'll work on getting Pekoe in boxes. I'll let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## Sholee

what does ungifted mean?


----------



## Sanaki

Sholee said:


> what does ungifted mean?


Means you haven't given them any clothing/furniture/bugs/etc so that they're "original", like their house has nothing besides what they come with and their outfit is their default.


----------



## Sholee

Audie is moving!! She is gifted. Looking for 25 tbt. 

she'll be in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

< >

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



Sanaki said:


> That's fine! Just send me a pm when she's ready and I'll get a plot up for her. I'll also send your TBT now.



Hello, just letting you know I'm actively working on getting Pekoe in boxes now.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Pokeking

Merengue will be in boxes on November 3 so I will have an empty plot on Thursday. I'm looking for Monty or Stu to move in.


----------



## Orius

Pokeking said:


> Merengue will be in boxes on November 3 so I will have an empty plot on Thursday. I'm looking for Monty or Stu to move in.


I can get you either one of those for free. Which one would you like?


----------



## Rycoria

Looking for Lobo!! Willing to pay a high amount of (in game) bells or NMTs, or a combination of both. Thank you so much.


----------



## jibakushoujo

Looking for Felicity or Bunnie! Marina just moved out so I currently have an open plot. I’m willing to pay in igb or Sanrio items if you are in need of any!


----------



## Aliya

I'm resetting and looking for Dom, Sherb, Nan, Chevre, Zell, Ruby, and Vivian. I have NMT and a small amount of TBT. TY!


----------



## Sanaki

Looking for Shino asap. Will pay a lot of TBT for her.


----------



## bluehair

Does anyone have the Sasha amiibo yet?


----------



## GalacticPixels

Looking for Raymond, Ankha, or Beau. I don't really have much to offer bell wise so I'm not picky on whichever I get. Update: got a villager in the campsite


----------



## WaileaNoRei

bluehair said:


> Does anyone have the Sasha amiibo yet?



you actually do not need an amiibo card to get any of the new villagers. They are available on nmt mystery islands and they seem to have boosted the probability for them, most people are finding new villagers in less than 50 tickets (for me it was after 9 tickets)

no guarantee it will be Sasha that you find, but he is available now through the mystery islands and campsite.

the amiibo cards do not release until tomorrow (5 November)


----------



## AC.Newbie

bluehair said:


> Does anyone have the Sasha amiibo yet?


You should try the campsite. I did it last night and found 9 of the new villagers. (Of course not Ione, Sasha, or Shino)


----------



## Irish9474

looking for Shino

hoping to find her island hopping, wish me luck


----------



## lieryl

also looking for shino lolol would be paying in tbt, nmt, or a spring sakura collectible TT


----------



## piichinu

looking for ruby, dotty, maybe pippy or cole,but preferably (very much so) one of the first 2. and they must be ungifted! offering tbt, IGB depending on how much it is


----------



## mirukushake

I'm looking for Sasha or Ione. I can pay TBT, NMTs, or have the following Series 5 amiibo cards/villagers to trade: Sherb, Megan, Dom, Audie, Cyd, Judy, Tiansheng, Shino, Marlo, Petri, Cephalobot, Quinn, Ace, Rio, Frett, Azalea, Roswell


----------



## jokk

looking for daisy, etoile, jeremiah, and shino! can trade nmt, bells, or items from my catalogue


----------



## SnowShirayuki813

Please can anyone help me get the cuties Sasha and Ione? Ive already wasted 200 NMT trying to get them.


----------



## b100ming

Looking for Sasha! Have to get robin out first!


----------



## AC.Newbie

jokk said:


> looking for daisy, etoile, jeremiah, and shino! can trade nmt, bells, or items from my catalogue


Etoile can’t be adopted


----------



## Sanaki

got her


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Currently hunting Shino on Nook Mile islands, but would also pay pretty much all my tbt (400, I think?) for her.


----------



## Moonlight.

found


----------



## Z3KK0

looking for marlo!


----------



## Sanaki

Looking for Reneigh for my sister (the uchi horse), would love to get her for her. Pls pm me if we can work something out!


----------



## Bunlily

lf sasha and ione! i have all the amiibo series *minus* series 5 that I can trade for them. i also have a little bit of tbt.


----------



## Nefarious

Looking for an ungifted *Marlo *asap. I have a plot open and ready at the moment.

Got him!


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Got Shino, TBT well spent <3
I'm 22 weeks pregnant and ACNH is one of the games I've been using to relax, getting my new dreamie made my night for sure.


----------



## shendere

Looking for *Frett*!


----------



## Byebi

I'm looking for doc
I can offer nmt, bells or uhhh doodles? art refs in my signature


----------



## AC.Newbie

Everyone looking for the new villagers, I’m telling you that the campsite is a great way to go. I found Ione tonight in my campsite and Frett followed. I’ve now seen 12 of the 16 new villagers


----------



## shendere

AC.Newbie said:


> Everyone looking for the new villagers, I’m telling you that the campsite is a great way to go. I found Ione tonight in my campsite and Frett followed. I’ve now seen 12 of the 16 new villagers


I haven't seen any new villagers in my campsite as yet sadly  trying to find Frett. I did encounter 4 on mystery islands though, but the nmt will run out soon :')


----------



## PrinceBel

Looking for Shino, can offer Beau, 70 NMT, and 1 mil IGB. I only have 68TBT but can offer those as well.


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Shino, Sasha, Cephalobot, and Ione! Willing to offer nmt for any of them


----------



## AC.Newbie

shendere said:


> I haven't seen any new villagers in my campsite as yet sadly  trying to find Frett. I did encounter 4 on mystery islands though, but the nmt will run out soon :')


I had him show up in my campsite, then the next in-game day I went on a hunt and found him twice. So far.


----------



## juniperhoney901

(Idk how to delete this)


----------



## Voxel Thief

Found


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Shino! Can offer 100 nmt and 1,000,000 bells for her


----------



## Etown20

LF Ione. Plot is open today, name your price in TBT or I have around 100 NMT


----------



## Voxel Thief

Etown20 said:


> LF Ione. Plot is open today, name your price in TBT or I have around 100 NMT


150 tbt, 50 tbt up front


----------



## Etown20

Voxel Thief said:


> 150 tbt, 50 tbt up front



I'm happy to do that! I saw you had another person asking in another thread though, so I wasn't sure if it was still possible.


----------



## shendere

Still searching for Frett! Plot is opened !!!!


----------



## kaylawolf

LF Azalea! FT IGB 

Got her!


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

I’m looking for Flurry or Mitzi if anyone has either of them!! 0:


----------



## Champagne

shawn41695 said:


> Looking for Shino! Can offer 100 nmt and 1,000,000 bells for her


Hey i just made a post about my shino i want a bell and nmt combo for!


----------



## shendere

Still trying to find Frett!

Offering some tbt or IGB!

Preferably IGB for him.


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Shino! Can offer 200 nmt and 1,000,000 bells


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Quinn! Can offer 40 NMTs or 4,000,000 bells!


----------



## pipty

If anyone has dobie pls lmk!!


----------



## sbutler

LF Molly, Fauna, Maple or Lolly! Can someone help me out  I can offer IGB, NMT or some (but not many TBT).

thanks!


----------



## KitsuneChan

sbutler said:


> LF Molly, Fauna, Maple or Lolly! Can someone help me out  I can offer IGB, NMT or some (but not many TBT).
> 
> thanks!



Helloo~ I have Maple if you'd like to come get her :3


----------



## Damniel

LF Tiansheng. offering TBT 
found


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Ione! Offering nmt and bells


----------



## mitfy

looking for faith!! :]


----------



## sbutler

KitsuneChan said:


> Helloo~ I have Maple if you'd like to come get her :3


Hi Kitsune, thanks so so much! I’m currently travelling home but can be online in about an hour? Or I can do tomorrow if more convenient


----------



## Mooglet

LF: Quinn! I can offer 75tbt! I also have Sherb if anyone is looking for him - he’s in boxes today, I would love NMT to hunt for quinn for him :3


----------



## lPeachy

Looking for Nan, plot is open!


----------



## Ruby Rose

LF: Judy

I have Merengue (starter house orz) in my town and can shift her out to trade. I also can swap in Raymond, Audie, or Shino and would be willing to trade any one of them for Judy. Hoping that even if someone ends up not wanting Merengue that she can get a good home cause she's really sweet. As soon as someone offers I can begin the process of TTing and getting everything ready.


----------



## Bizhiins

Looking for any of these:
Katt, Kiki, Cherry, Kabuki, Mathilda, Tangy, Lucky, Stitches, Raymond or Bob.


----------



## Abunairyu

Got shino amiibo. Working till Tuesday but I can prob farm her a couple times for the community if anyone dying for her.


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

FT: Shino & Sasha (I have their Amiibos)
LF: NMT &/ Tbt


----------



## Serabee

I have an open spot and am currently looking for:
-Shino
-Jacques

EDIT: Got Jacques, but still looking for Shino!

EDIT #2: Didn't get Shino, but found another villager for now~ I'll get Shino eventually but not right now, and that's cool with me.


----------



## Bizhiins

Someone yesterday posted that they have her moving out!!




__





						Selling - Judy the Cub in Boxes! 📦💕 LF: NMT, Bells, Sasha, Ione or Shino!
					

Selling Judy the snooty cub! She is lightly gifted, its very upsetting because the day she asked to move out she was wearing her original clothes, IDK What happened after I saved and quitted 🥲  Anyways, Looking for NMTs, Bells, or Shino, Sasha, or Ione.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				





Ruby Rose said:


> LF: Judy
> 
> I have Merengue (starter house orz) in my town and can shift her out to trade. I also can swap in Raymond, Audie, or Shino and would be willing to trade any one of them for Judy. Hoping that even if someone ends up not wanting Merengue that she can get a good home cause she's really sweet. As soon as someone offers I can begin the process of TTing and getting everything ready.


----------



## Izonu

LF: Ungifted Marlo
FT: 90 NMT + ____ bells??? 

I really want him, 2 ppl have disappointed me today on it and my plot is still open... ;; pls!!


----------



## encrown

LF shino! I have tbt, nmt, bells, hybrids etc! also have judy as well


----------



## peachsaucekitty

LF: Sasha, or Shino
i can pay igb/nmt/120 tbt, i also have zodiac star frags!


----------



## animal_hunter

Lf: Shino & Sasha
FT: nmt, tbt or bells for a reasonable amount.


----------



## Purities

looking for shino, i’ve recently come back to the game and she is so beautiful. nookazon is insane and i don’t have any nmt, i omly have about 10M bells igb can get tbt though D:


----------



## macdewhacko

looking for Whitney! can trade NMT, Audie, or Shino. (if you want Shino i’d also like bells with her)


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah

looking for: kabuki 

i can trade NMT or bells


----------



## Minimasher

piichinu said:


> looking for ruby, dotty, maybe pippy or cole,but preferably (very much so) one of the first 2. and they must be ungifted! offering tbt, IGB depending on how much it is


Hi, I have Ruby in boxes if you'd like her. She was voided into my island from my friends island though which may be a problem for you.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 8, 2021

Looking for Daisy, Murphy, Jeremaiah, Mac and Biff


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

peachsaucekitty said:


> LF: Sasha, or Shino
> i can pay igb/nmt/120 tbt, i also have zodiac star frags!




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Purities said:


> looking for shino, i’ve recently come back to the game and she is so beautiful. nookazon is insane and i don’t have any nmt, i omly have about 10M bells igb can get tbt though D:



Check my amiibo services thread!!! 150tbt per villager or 600nmt!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Purities said:


> looking for shino, i’ve recently come back to the game and she is so beautiful. nookazon is insane and i don’t have any nmt, i omly have about 10M bells igb can get tbt though D:




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Etown20 said:


> LF Ione. Plot is open today, name your price in TBT or I have around 100 NMT




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Damniel said:


> LF Tiansheng. offering TBT




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



PPUAlchemist said:


> Currently hunting Shino on Nook Mile islands, but would also pay pretty much all my tbt (400, I think?) for her.


----------



## Voxel Thief

peachsaucekitty said:


> LF: Sasha, or Shino
> i can pay igb/nmt/120 tbt, i also have zodiac star frags!


I have Shino for 50 TBT/250 NMT!
Check my thread for cheap deals on all Series 5 villagers:




__





						Selling - 🐢 OPEN 🐢 50 TBT/200 NMT for Any Series 5 amiibo 🐢 Tortoise’s Dreamie Shop 🐢
					

Welcome to the one-stop shop for your Series 5 Dreamies!  Cheap prices, no cancellation fee, 50k bells with every purchase! :)  100% Customer Satisfaction and I will Price Match if you find your dreamies for cheaper!  Dat’s da JINJONATOR GUARANTEE!    Series 5 amiibo villagers are 50 TBT OR 250...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Purities said:


> looking for shino, i’ve recently come back to the game and she is so beautiful. nookazon is insane and i don’t have any nmt, i omly have about 10M bells igb can get tbt though D:




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



animal_hunter said:


> Lf: Shino & Sasha
> FT: nmt, tbt or bells for a reasonable amount.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Serabee said:


> I have an open spot and am currently looking for:
> -Shino
> -Jacques
> 
> EDIT: Got Jacques, but still looking for Shino! Willing to pay 350 TBT~




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



encrown said:


> LF shino! I have tbt, nmt, bells, hybrids etc! also have judy as well




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



shawn41695 said:


> Looking for Shino! Can offer 100 nmt and 1,000,000 bells for her


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm looking for *Zucker*, I have very little tbt and I'm using my NMTs for island hopping but I have 30mil+ in game bells I can offer if that's temping at all lol


----------



## Therhodian

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm looking for *Zucker*, I have very little tbt and I'm using my NMTs for island hopping but I have 30mil+ in game bells I can offer if that's temping at all lol



Can help you out, as for payment... Maybe you can help me catalog some stuff? 
However there's a catch! I'm really tired and GMT+2 
We can see if we can find a time that we can do it.


----------



## Altarium

Looking for Piper or Punchy! Can pay in TBT, NMT or IGB <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Therhodian said:


> Can help you out, as for payment... Maybe you can help me catalog some stuff?
> However there's a catch! I'm really tired and GMT+2
> We can see if we can find a time that we can do it.


depends cause I just restarted my island so my personal catalog is barren. and my time zone is GMT-5 so we could figure something out. you'll have to send me a PM and lmk your thoughts on cataloging.


----------



## Therhodian

xSuperMario64x said:


> depends cause I just restarted my island so my personal catalog is barren. and my time zone is GMT-5 so we could figure something out. you'll have to send me a PM and lmk your thoughts on cataloging.



Does this mean you have a free spot? If so, and you have a free spot tomorrow I'll do it for free.
If you do want to help me out/donate, you can give me a stack of each wood perhaps. 
That helps me craft DIY's for the amiibo villagers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Therhodian said:


> Does this mean you have a free spot? If so, and you have a free spot tomorrow I'll do it for free.
> If you do want to help me out/donate, you can give me a stack of each wood perhaps.
> That helps me craft DIY's for the amiibo villagers.


I absolutely have an open spot, just lmk what times your available and I'll be sure I'm available (as long as it's not like 2-5am my time)


----------



## itsjustlew

im looking for lone, I can pay with IGB!!!


----------



## ectofeature

LF Stu!


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

☁ *Attention All Dreamie Seekers!* ☁
I now run a service where you can request ANY VILLAGER in the game - I have all of the amiibos! series 1-5!
My services are never usually too busy so you will be seen to faster than other threads!
🎟Accepting 50tbt per villager or 200 NMT - CHEAPEST SERVICE ON BELL TREE🎟
Each order receives 50k igb & at least 2 mystery presents!
If you are interested please shoot me a pm or check out my thread Shannice’s Amiibo Services <- _link, click on it to be taken to the thread!_

	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



itsjustlew said:


> im looking for lone, I can pay with IGB!!!




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Bizhiins said:


> Looking for any of these:
> Katt, Kiki, Cherry, Kabuki, Mathilda, Tangy, Lucky, Stitches, Raymond or Bob.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



animal_hunter said:


> Lf: Shino & Sasha
> FT: nmt, tbt or bells for a reasonable amount.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 9, 2021



Altarium said:


> Looking for Piper or Punchy! Can pay in TBT, NMT or IGB <3


----------



## Z3KK0

Looking for Reneigh! Scoot is moving out and I need an Uchi ^^
I can only really offer art/ items!


----------



## Absentia

LOOKING FOR PUNCHY :< Had to start my game over!!! I do have the sanrio amiibos I can trade for maybe????(Marty, Rilla, Toby, Chelsea, Etoile)

 Please please please PM me if you have him in boxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

Absentia said:


> LOOKING FOR PUNCHY :< Had to start my game over!!! I do have the sanrio amiibos I can trade for maybe????(Marty, Rilla, Toby, Chelsea, Etoile)
> 
> Please please please PM me if you have him in boxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



read my post above! Dreamies now 50tbt


----------



## jaysonbravo123

Currently looking for people that were lucky enough to get Shino for their series 5 pack.

I can buy her for 400 NMT!

or I can also trade one of the new villagers to you that I got from my series 5 amiibo pack

•raymond
•sherb
•marlo
•megan
•reneigh
•tiancheng 
•cyd

please PM me if your interested


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

Hi! Please dm me I’d be happy to help you


----------



## jaysonbravo123

Hello guys! I’m currently LOOKING FOR: 

SHINO

I am willing to buy her for 400 NMT or I can trade one of the new villagers that I got from My series 5 pack which are Raymond, Sherb, Reneigh, Marlo, tiansheng, or Megan.

Please PM me if your interested. thank you


----------



## Absentia

LF: Punchy or Bella!!

FT (amiibo generated): Etoile, Chelsea, Toby, Rilla, Marty, or TBT


----------



## nyx~

Found


----------



## Tayrr

Currently looking for: 
Aurora, Bunnie, Dizzy, Dotty, Eunice, Lily, Lolly, Poppy, Maple, Marina, Poncho, Punchy, Roald, Sherb, Sylvana, or Vesta 

Willing to trade:
Ed, Katt, Tammi, Diva, and Midge

I love all of these characters and would love to have any of them in my town! If one of them is moving from your town, I would love to come invite them to mine! I am willing to trade the villagers mentioned above, but of course if anyone simply is kind enough to give away it is much appreciated!


----------



## ItsSarahxo

Looking for Roald! Offering TBT Bells or NMT


----------



## eichiikun

hi! i'm looking for either fuchsia or diana, and i have sasha, shino, and raymond's amiibos if anyone is interested in trading for any of those villagers!


----------



## 00jachna

I'm looking for Pudge the lazy cub. PM if u have him)


----------



## Darkwing

Looking for either (in order of preference) Cherry, Roscoe, Lucky, Shep, Zell, Cube, or Apollo!

I’ll have an open plot tomorrow and would love to fill it with one of my dreamies


----------



## Absentia

*Lf: Bella!!*


----------



## Absentia

Still looking for Bella


----------



## Plume

Looking for Freckles!


----------



## Tiffany

got her thanks


----------



## Wow_Life_

Looking for Camofrog or Sylvana :3


----------



## shawn41695

Looking for Ione! Offering nmt and bells for her


----------



## JKDOS

Tayrr said:


> Currently looking for:
> Aurora, Bunnie, Dizzy, Dotty, Eunice, Lily, Lolly, Poppy, Maple, Marina, Poncho, Punchy, Roald, Sherb, Sylvana, or Vesta
> 
> Willing to trade:
> Ed, Katt, Tammi, Diva, and Midge
> 
> I love all of these characters and would love to have any of them in my town! If one of them is moving from your town, I would love to come invite them to mine! I am willing to trade the villagers mentioned above, but of course if anyone simply is kind enough to give away it is much appreciated!



I got Bunnie in boxes today. Let me know if you can adopt.


----------



## Absentia

Still looking for Bella!


----------



## animal_hunter

I have Shino now! Who wants her for some tbt?


----------



## ams

Looking for Faith if anyone has her


----------



## Animecafe102

Looking for petri! Would like to get her tonight if possible while I still have a spot open, but if I no longer have a spot I will make one, offering tbt!


----------



## vel

Looking for Dom (maybe). Paying 50 tbt. Shoot dm for inquiries!


----------



## Hime-sama

vel said:


> Looking for 1) Molly or 2) Ione. If not those, 3) Raymond or 4) Sasha or 5) Dom. Will pay 50 tbt for any. Ranked in order of want. Please dm; I might forget to check thread.



I can help you get all these I'll shoot you a DM about them.


----------



## Serabee

Currently looking for Raymond for my citycore island! Don't have a plot open, but I should be able to open one whenever by placing a plot. I can offer 100 TBT for anyone who can get him to me~

Raymond is now a resident of Stoneburg~


----------



## misstayleigh

looking for an ungifted Shino, Kiki, and Dotty!

i can offer TBT!


----------



## Hime-sama

Serabee said:


> Currently looking for Raymond for my citycore island! Don't have a plot open, but I should be able to open one whenever by placing a plot. I can offer 100 TBT for anyone who can get him to me~



Let me know when have a free plot I can put him into boxes for you.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021



misstayleigh said:


> looking for an ungifted Shino, Kiki, and Dotty!
> 
> i can offer TBT!



Hello let me know when you have a free plot and I can get you any one of these or all.


----------



## Faux

whoops wrong thing.  :'D


----------



## Flicky

Looking for Cyd or Joey! I have an empty plot and can take them right now.


----------



## Moonliet

No longer looking for Molly.


----------



## jibakushoujo

Hello! I have a friend with an open plot that is currently looking for Ione! I don’t have many tbt or nmt but I’d be happy to offer Sanrio items or bells to help them out!

(Update: Found!)


----------



## Absentia

Still looking for Bella

FT: NMT or TBT


----------



## Serabee

Hime-sama said:


> Let me know when have a free plot I can put him into boxes for you.


I should be able to get one ready anytime you're ready! I haven't placed all the initial ten lots yet, so I'm 99% sure I can just place one and come grab Raymond (someone correct me if I'm wrong ).


----------



## Hime-sama

Serabee said:


> I should be able to get one ready anytime you're ready! I haven't placed all the initial ten lots yet, so I'm 99% sure I can just place one and come grab Raymond (someone correct me if I'm wrong ).



Okay and yeah your right once you place a plot down you can invite someone in.
I'm currently free right now and he's in boxes right now.


----------



## Serabee

Hime-sama said:


> Okay and yeah your right once you place a plot down you can invite someone in.
> I'm currently free right now and he's in boxes right now.


Oh! Cool, just let me grab my second Switch and I'll send you a message when I'm 100% ready~


----------



## Hime-sama

Absentia said:


> Still looking for Bella
> 
> FT: NMT or TBT



I can get you Bella let me know when you have a free plot.


----------



## Absentia

Hime-sama said:


> I can get you Bella let me know when you have a free plot.


 

I can have a free plot asap!


----------



## Hime-sama

Absentia said:


> I can have a free plot asap!



Okay DM when you have the plot ready.


----------



## Francis7

LF: jacques!


----------



## toddishott

Nvm


----------



## Absentia

Open plot

LF: Olivia

offering TBT


----------



## LittleMissPanda

toddishott said:


> Looking for Lucky
> Not much to offer except NMT's, Dont have many tbt


I have Lucky original and ungifted if you're still looking. I'll send you a message.


----------



## Hime-sama

Absentia said:


> Open plot
> 
> LF: Olivia
> 
> offering TBT



I can get you Olivia


----------



## Absentia

Hime-sama said:


> I can get you Olivia




are you available now?


----------



## Plume

Looking for ungifted Mint, Tipper, or Bree


----------



## Flicky

I'm now seeking Joey! Doesn't matter if he's gifted or not.


----------



## encrown

looking for marcel! can offer some tbt/nmt, ty!


----------



## Dear

Edit: found Agnes


----------



## Serabee

Hoping to find Marlo to expand my Citycore island! Paying 100 TBT~ Don't have a plot open but I can open one ASAP since I haven't placed all my initial lots yet.

The mobster hamster is officially a resident of Stoneburg~


----------



## Moonlight.

Plume said:


> Looking for ungifted Mint, Tipper, or Bree



i can get you mint or bree!



Flicky said:


> I'm now seeking Joey! Doesn't matter if he's gifted or not.





encrown said:


> looking for marcel! can offer some tbt/nmt, ty!





Dear said:


> Hello! I'm seeking Agnes please, I have a spot available! I recently spent almost all of my saved up TBT but let me know what you're seeking. I'd prefer ungifted or lightly gifted. Thank  you! ❤



i can get yall's villagers too, 20 tbt would be great if possible!


----------



## Dear

Kakyoin said:


> i can get you mint or bree!
> 
> 
> i can get yall's villagers too, 20 tbt would be great if possible!


Ah I got Agnes earlier, thank you so much though! I'll go ahead and edit my post ^^ Have a great day!


----------



## encrown

Kakyoin said:


> i can get you mint or bree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can get yall's villagers too, 20 tbt would be great if possible!


that sounds good! would you mind if i pm you tomorrow? i wont be able to get a plot ready by tonight. thank u!


----------



## Moonlight.

encrown said:


> that sounds good! would you mind if i pm you tomorrow? i wont be able to get a plot ready by tonight. thank u!



all good!


----------



## Argent

I’m looking for Frett or Marlo! Especially Frett, I really want him on my island. I can give TBT or some stacks of material.


----------



## MiaEC_04

Lf: Sylvana!! 
Ft: in game bells! Ask for a price! 
Tysm♡


----------



## Boo.

I'm looking for my bro Grizzly, I can offer bells or NMT for this grumpy old bear 

EDIT: slot filled


----------



## Deleted member 157716

Looking for Zucker or Punchy, able to offer bells. Please DM me your offers!


----------



## Brianstorm

Looking for Sasha, Sherb, Lucky, Beau or Marty


----------



## Hime-sama

Brianstorm said:


> Looking for Sasha, Sherb, Lucky, Beau or Marty



You can only get Marty via amiibo sadly he's locked behind a paywall basically.


----------



## qwyzxv7

LOOKING FOR PUDGE, DAISY, AND RENEE


----------



## CafeBrewster

_looking for ione!

preferably ungifted _

_What would people like for her?_
__​


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Looking for lolly! I have an open plot right now and she is my last villager needed. Any help would be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## Wow_Life_

*Looking for Camofrog or Rudy :3*


----------



## Serabee

Looking for Shino OR someone who can help me transfer Shino (you would need: an open space, an Amiibo you can use, and a willingness to TT). Paying 50 TBT either way, I can get a spot open anytime!

Got her!


----------



## Meadows

Looking for Phoebe. I have a plot open. I can offer igbs or tbt.


----------



## brutalitea

Looking for Melba~ thank you!


----------



## windy-castle

Looking for Olivia the snooty cat! Really hoping someone has her. I can offer bells or NMTs!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys, I'm on the hunt for Frett and he refuses to show up. I fear he's in the move-in que.

If I can't find him myself, then I'm looking for Frett here. I'll pay 50 NMT for him.


----------



## seouless

Looking for Monique for my sister ♡


----------



## Moonlight.

Meadows said:


> Looking for Phoebe


if you're still looking i can get you her for 20 tbt!


brutalitea said:


> Looking for Melba~ thank you!





windy-castle said:


> Looking for Olivia the snooty cat





seouless said:


> Looking for Monique





qwyzxv7 said:


> DAISY, AND RENEE



i can get you all your villagers for 20 tbt!


----------



## globug

Hey! Im willing to give all my TBT for Ione!! I have a villager that will be in boxes tomorrow, so ASAP would be amazing!!


----------



## animal_hunter

globug said:


> Hey! Im willing to give all my TBT for Ione!! I have a villager that will be in boxes tomorrow, so ASAP would be amazing!!


I have ione in my camp. If i can get him in boxes i can trade with you tomorrow? Is that ok?


----------



## windy-castle

Kakyoin said:


> if you're still looking i can get you her for 20 tbt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can get you all your villagers for 20 tbt!


Forgive my ignorance, but what are TBT? Are those the Bell Tree Forum bells that we can "donate" to other people when he hit the Shop button? If so, I'd be glad to give you 20 of those for Olivia.


----------



## Moonlight.

windy-castle said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what are TBT? Are those the Bell Tree Forum bells that we can "donate" to other people when he hit the Shop button? If so, I'd be glad to give you 20 of those for Olivia.



yep that's right!


----------



## Meadows

Kakyoin said:


> if you're still looking i can get you her for 20 tbt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can get you all your villagers for 20 tbt!


Thanks, but I got her.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey guys, I'm on the hunt for Frett and he refuses to show up. I fear he's in the move-in que.
> 
> If I can't find him myself, then I'm looking for Frett here. I'll pay 50 NMT for him.


Still looking. Would like to buy him here.


----------



## leohyrule

Paperboy012305 said:


> Still looking. Would like to buy him here.


I could get you Frett for 50 tbt


----------



## Paperboy012305

leohyrule said:


> I could get you Frett for 50 tbt


Oh thank you! As ungifted right?


----------



## leohyrule

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh thank you! As ungifted right?


Yup! I would use his amiibo so it would take a bit to move him in and out, though


----------



## Paperboy012305

leohyrule said:


> Yup! I would use his amiibo so it would take a bit to move him in and out, though


Sweet, let me know when you're available. I'm on until 4am EST. After that I won't be back until the afternoon.


----------



## leohyrule

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sweet, let me know when you're available. I'm on until 4am EST. After that I won't be back until the afternoon.


I should be able to get him by then!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Desperately searching for Ione have used over 1200 and nothing lol, did get Sasha so last dreamie is Ione. Will pay 50 tbt+ : ) have an open plot atm hoping for OG Ungifted Ione o/


----------



## Cou

looking for genji!


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

Looking for Shari or Whitney!


----------



## Bizhiins

Looking for: Kiki or Lucky!


----------



## eggins

Looking for Egbret, end my suffering, please-
EDIT: I've obtained the boy


----------



## moonshi

Looking for ungifted Ione please. My last villager for now. I will be island hopping for her but let me know if you have her In boxes.

EDIT - got her


----------



## globug

Hey! My sister really wants Sasha!! I know I dont have a lot of TBT rn, but I can offer lots of NMT and ingame bells if you wish! (or art if ur really interested, dm me for some of my work)


----------



## gaylittlekat

Spaceoutfan said:


> Looking for Muffy or Tiffany can pay NTM or Bells


Edit: Sorry, she's been claimed now by a friend! I wish you luck finding them!!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for coco. I have an empty plot today. I'll pay 10 tbt for her!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Just wanted to mention I have Merengue in boxes for the rest of the day. I have given her a few gifts. She's free.


----------



## Plume

Still looking for Freckles!


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for jacques !


----------



## Zakuro

Looking for Phil! <3


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Looking for coco will pay 10 tbt open plot today. Ty!


----------



## Doilie

Also looking for coco! Can pay igb or tbt


----------



## Katattacc

Looking for Lolly!


----------



## Onyxcat

Looking for Weber.


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Sasha!


----------



## GETreading

Looking for Daisy


----------



## ellienoise

Looking for lily and gigi!


----------



## RusticMoon

Looking for Eloise. Update not needed.


----------



## animal_hunter

I have Marlo in boxes.


----------



## Lyrica

Looking for Sasha! I just evicted my Caroline and the island I was going to get Sasha from closed! I am broken up.


----------



## Ella.

Looking for Nibbles


----------



## Cou

LF julian! can pay tbt, igb, nmt


----------



## misstayleigh

looking for Reneigh! i don’t have an open plot right now but could TT to clear one


----------



## StrawberryMintExplosion

LF: Shino (Found em)


----------



## Katattacc

Looking for Lolly!


----------



## windy-castle

Looking for Ione! Gifted or ungifted doesn't really matter. Willing to offer TBT!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Katattacc said:


> Looking for Lolly!


Are you still looking for Lolly? I have her!  I've sent you a message.


----------



## fuego

Hello  looking for my dreamie, Raymond.
If anyone has him available please, I have an open plot.
NMTs or Bells, Trades or Resources


----------



## Sophie23

Still Looking for Sasha


----------



## Wow_Life_

*Currently looking for Camofrog, Drift, Sasha, Ione or Sylvana~*


----------



## arikins

looking for shino !!


----------



## Altarium

Currently looking for Pierce


----------



## tokumeikibou

looking for punchy! i have an empty plot available right now


----------



## GiantPanda

Looking for: Elvis, Fang, Whitney, Drago, Goldie, Lucky, Bianca, Audie, Freya, Diana, Cherry, Fuchsia, Skye, Gayle, and Mitzi! If anyone has anyone of them and are willing to make an offer, notify me!


----------



## jcar

looking for felicity!!


----------



## Cryptika

Looking for Wolfgang, Vivian, or Kyle!


----------



## Absentia

Casually looking for Goose, do not have an open plot at the moment


----------



## Dork

looking for felicity!! I miss her so much!


----------



## Cou

hello, still looking for genji and julian! thank you


----------



## Plume

I'm looking for Freckles, Tipper, or Mint!


----------



## Novii

Looking for: Ruby, Sprinkle, Bianca, or Dora.

I have Marshals aimbo card, but still in the beginning sadly, bit I can fast travel.


----------



## Asiimov

I'd love to have Marshal or Punchy in my town.


----------



## Dusky Bones

Hello! I am currently looking to acquire the following villagers:

Shino
Whitney
Phoebe
Please DM me if you have any of these! I don't have much TBT, but I'm sure we can work out some kind of deal.


----------



## StalwardHuman

I'm looking for Audie, but any wolf character will do. PM me if you can help out.


----------



## alexaofmoonview

(so idk how to put the looking for icon in the title of this thread bc i forgot even tho i did it like two weeks ago and i just spent the last 10 minutes trying to figure it out but anyways, if anyone could lmk how to do it that’d be great)

i’m looking for raymond (the smug cat), if anyone has him in boxes pls lmk!!


----------



## KiriHana

LF Sasha [found]


----------



## Katattacc

Looking for Lolly!


----------



## shendere

Hey everyone! Looking for FUSCHIA. Preferably original!

Offering BELLS or wishlist items!


----------



## Moonlight.

nevermind!


----------



## Shoutarous

Looking for Kabuki or Genji!


----------



## Dork

I'm looking for Phoebe!


----------



## Absentia

nvm


----------



## OfElsewhere

Looking for Lily


----------



## Peppyeskie

Looking for Marcel!


----------



## qwyzxv7

looking for cally


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Nvm


----------



## Cou

Hello, still looking for Genji and Julian for my sister, thank you!


----------



## Tendragroden

Hi, looking for Biskit!


----------



## GiantPanda

Looking for Elvis!!!


----------



## Sasey

Looking for Kiki!


----------



## fulltimeptx

Looking for: Muffy & Lolly in boxes!

For Trade: NMT! (Name your price)


----------



## Absentia

*FOUND*


----------



## paine408953

Looking for Judy and Apple- will pay IGB and NMT for them. pm me if you have and are willing to sell them. Thanks!


----------



## Sweetley

Nevermind, found both villagers!


----------



## lawlfromhome

looking for apollo!


----------



## Tiffany

LF Azalea. Would like to get her tonight if possible. Thanks


----------



## mogyay

hi! i need stella/genji for my town, willing to pay like 100 tbt each, let me know if u have either


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

I'm looking for Pecan and Beardo, though Pecan is a top priority


----------



## smug villager

dm me if you are willing to give up Pashmina. i have a spare plot and need her on my island.


----------



## CylieDanny

Im seeking Rio.  I don't have a space, but I can make one. She refuses to appear on mystery islands :/


----------



## Christ of Twinkland

Looking for chief


----------



## Rasha

Looking for Wolfgang, Lobo, Paolo


----------



## smug villager

Still on the hunt for Pashmina. Willing to trade NMT or Bells (or tbt but I don't have much).


----------



## funnycoolyeahgirl2021

lf: ione 
No plots open as of yet, i'll tell you if i have any


----------



## Emmy-bear2910

Looking for several villagers

Apollo
Axel
Annalisa
Bob
Dizzy
Lucky
Pietro
Zucker


	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2021

I'm also new to this so please don't be mad if I don't know alot.


----------



## CylieDanny

Hi, Im looking for Rio. She refises to show up on islands, 

Id be saying bye to Sasha, or Marshal on my side island, if you want to do a trade


----------



## Swablu

Looking for Tasha!


----------



## CorgiKnight

Seeking Sasha asap - can offer TBT


----------



## chickenwingcrossing

Peppyeskie said:


> Looking for Marcel!


Still looking?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2021



CorgiKnight said:


> Seeking Sasha asap - can offer TBT


disregard


----------



## tarepanda3ame

CorgiKnight said:


> Seeking Sasha asap - can offer TBT



If you're still looking for Sasha, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## river

Hello! I'll have an open plot tomorrow and was hoping to get Winnie, Purrl or Teddy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, if anyone is looking for Vesta she's in boxes on my island right now!


----------



## Shoutarous

I wish to move someone out soon, and my amiibos haven't arrived. I'll work it out with you if you have Genji or Kabuki, in boxes!! I really miss them both and I'll do all I can to get one of them. I'll even pay with my leftover TBT and see what else I can give for them. Thanks so much^^ I miss them both. Especially Genji and it'd make my holiday


----------



## tarepanda3ame

CylieDanny said:


> Im seeking Rio.  I don't have a space, but I can make one. She refuses to appear on mystery islands :/



Hello, if you're still looking for Rio, I can definitely help. Please just message back if interested. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2021



mogyay said:


> hi! i need stella/genji for my town, willing to pay like 100 tbt each, let me know if u have either



Hello, if you're still looking for Genji, I can definitely help. Please just message back. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2021



Shoutarous said:


> I wish to move someone out soon, and my amiibos haven't arrived. I'll work it out with you if you have Genji or Kabuki, in boxes!! I really miss them both and I'll do all I can to get one of them. I'll even pay with my leftover TBT and see what else I can give for them. Thanks so much^^ I miss them both. Especially Genji and it'd make my holiday



Hello, if you're still looking for Genji, I can definitely help. Please just message back. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2021



river said:


> Hello! I'll have an open plot tomorrow and was hoping to get Winnie, Purrl or Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone is looking for Vesta she's in boxes on my island right now!



Hello, if you're still looking for Winnie or Teddy, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## river

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, if you're still looking for Winnie or Teddy, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


Thank you so much! I'll PM you <3


----------



## Emmy-bear2910

Emmy-bear2910 said:


> Looking for several villagers
> 
> Apollo
> Axel
> Annalisa
> Bob
> Dizzy
> Lucky
> Pietro
> Zucker
> I can pay with bells or miles
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2021
> 
> I'm also new to this so please don't be mad if I don't know alot.


----------



## ellienoise

I'll have a spot open tomorrow, and I'm trying to get Reneé, so let me know if she's moving out!


----------



## Trocadero

Looking for Molly


----------



## GiantPanda

Looking for Lucky, Cherry, and Tiansheng!


----------



## Spooky.

Looking for Sasha (preferred) or Ione. Island hopped over 200 at this point, I have an empty plot ready to go.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

GiantPanda said:


> Looking for Lucky, Cherry, and Tiansheng!



Hello, if you're still looking for Tiansheng, I can definitely help. Please just message back. 



Spooky. said:


> Looking for Sasha (preferred) or Ione. Island hopped over 200 at this point, I have an empty plot ready to go.



Hello, if you're still looking for Sasha or Ione, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## GiantPanda

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, if you're still looking for Tiansheng, I can definitely help. Please just message back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, if you're still looking for Sasha or Ione, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


Hello! I am still looking for Tiansheng but don’t have a plot open yet! I’ll notify you when I do! Do you want anything in exchange?


----------



## Spooky.

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, if you're still looking for Tiansheng, I can definitely help. Please just message back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, if you're still looking for Sasha or Ione, I can definitely help. Please just message back.



I would love to adopt sasha


----------



## ATheBuoy42

I have Dom in boxes tomorrow and am looking for Kid Cat to replace him ^-^


----------



## The Orange

LF - Literally any Jock villager, provided that he hasn't been taught any inappropriate language, and has not been gifted tons of silly hats. xD I'm not picky. Can offer a small amount of tbt or bells if needed. 

Available to pick him up immediately, as I have a plot open. :3


----------



## arikins

still looking for shino , planning to move out marina if anyone wants her


----------



## tarepanda3ame

arikins said:


> still looking for shino , planning to move out marina if anyone wants her



Hello, if you're still looking for Shino, I can definitely help. Please just message back. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2021



ATheBuoy42 said:


> I have Dom in boxes tomorrow and am looking for Kid Cat to replace him ^-^



Hello, if you're still looking for Kid Cat, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## TheKingTortoise

GiantPanda said:


> Looking for: Elvis, Fang, Whitney, Drago, Goldie, Lucky, Bianca, Audie, Freya, Diana, Cherry, Fuchsia, Skye, Gayle, and Mitzi! If anyone has anyone of them and are willing to make an offer, notify me!



Hey I realize that I'm almost a month late but Skye is leaving my Island TONIGHT if you want her and have room you can come get her!


----------



## Hermon

Hi, I'm looking for Olivia  I'm willing to trade NMT and/or Bells


----------



## xhyloh

currently looking for petri, sasha, tybalt, merry, and dom! can pay with TBT or IGB, whichever is preferred


----------



## MKultraViolet

LF Phoebe, Ankha, and Snake! Can pay in IGB or NMT


----------



## tarepanda3ame

rosierotten said:


> currently looking for petri, sasha, tybalt, merry, and dom! can pay with TBT or IGB, whichever is preferred



Hello, if you're still looking for Petri, Sasha, or Dom, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## roseflower

Hello there , I'm looking for Rosie, Ione and Marshal! 
I would have room for all 3 of them because I started my town only recently c:


----------



## mirukushake

I'm looking for Stitches! I have a plot open today.


----------



## BrokenSanity

roseflower said:


> Hello there , I'm looking for Rosie, Ione and Marshal!
> I would have room for all 3 of them because I started my town only recently c:


I can get you Marshal but I don't time travel, if your willing to keep a plot open for a few days that is.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

roseflower said:


> Hello there , I'm looking for Rosie, Ione and Marshal!
> I would have room for all 3 of them because I started my town only recently c:



Hello, if you're still looking for Ione, I can definitely help. Please just message back. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021



mirukushake said:


> I'm looking for Stitches! I have a plot open today.



Hello, if you're still looking for Stitches, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## mirukushake

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, if you're still looking for Stitches, I can definitely help. Please just message back.



I'm still looking! Please let me know what you'd like for him and when you're available


----------



## tarepanda3ame

mirukushake said:


> I'm still looking! Please let me know what you'd like for him and when you're available



I sent you a message via PM, and I'm available the rest of the day.


----------



## roseflower

BrokenSanity said:


> I can get you Marshal but I don't time travel, if your willing to keep a plot open for a few days that is.


Yes that would be awesome, I can keep a plot open!  

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021



tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, if you're still looking for Ione, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


Okay I´ll send you a message!


----------



## misstayleigh

hi all~ I'm looking for Tybalt the Jock Tiger if anyone has him—my cat recently crossed the rainbow bridge, and I miss him so very much. Tybalt has always reminded me of him & I'd love to bring him to my island to remember him by xx


----------



## froggycrosser

Looking for marshal if anyone has him!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

froggycrosser said:


> Looking for marshal if anyone has him!



Hello, if you're still looking for Marshal, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## froggycrosser

Sent you a pm thanks for the help!


----------



## BrokenSanity

roseflower said:


> Yes that would be awesome, I can keep a plot open!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021
> 
> 
> Okay I´ll send you a message!



Marshal should be ready tomorrow. @roseflower


----------



## roseflower

BrokenSanity said:


> Marshal should be ready tomorrow. @roseflower


That`s wonderful, thanks so much!
*@BrokenSanity*


----------



## Kiyah Nurple

I don't care if it's lightly gifted! Giving 600k-2 million bells. Pick your price! Again, looking for Joey the duck


----------



## Mjeffrey33

Looking for Shino or Pekoe.


----------



## pumpkii

Looking for merry!! Gifted status does not matter! I need her within today so my plot doesn't autofill and I can still do the new years countdown. I'm paying 75 nook miles tickets for her, so let me know if you'd be interested!


----------



## BrokenSanity

roseflower said:


> That`s wonderful, thanks so much!
> *@BrokenSanity*


Great, I forgot that resident services are closed for new years eve today therefore I can't invite an amiibo camper, Marshal should be ready tomorrow when resident services open up.


----------



## roseflower

BrokenSanity said:


> Great, I forgot that resident services are closed for new years eve today therefore I can't invite an amiibo camper, Marshal should be ready tomorrow when resident services open up.


Alright!


----------



## Romaki

I'm desperately looking for Coco as my final dreamie! Currently staying on the same day as my open plot to grind NMTs, so I'll be looking for as long as it takes.

Once I have her I will be kicking out Bob via an amiibo card of another villager, in case anyone's looking for him in the future.


----------



## WeiMoote

Just looking for a Cranky. Any of them will do. Even Camofrog. ^_^


----------



## WeiMoote

WeiMoote said:


> Just looking for a Cranky. Any of them will do. Even Camofrog. ^_^


EDIT: Nevermind, just gonna take Quinn off an island. ^^


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Mjeffrey33 said:


> Looking for Shino or Pekoe.



Hello, if you're still looking for either Shino or Pekoe, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## Neebula

Looking for Ankha for my open plot as one of my final favourite villagers !


----------



## LillyKay

Looking for Butch the cranky dog. I have an open plot.


----------



## roseflower

Looking for Rosie the peppy cat, I have a plot open for her.


----------



## CafeBrewster

looking for bea, rudy or daisy! x


----------



## pottercrossing

Looking for Tammy, Sasha, Carrie, or Judy!

EDIT: No longer looking for Carrie, I decided to go with Etoile instead.

ANOTHER EDIT: Now looking for Dom and Raymond!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

pottercrossing said:


> Looking for Tammy, Sasha, Carrie, or Judy!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are still looking for Marshal, he'll be leaving my island soon, so I can help! PM me and we can discuss the details.



Hello, if you're still looking for either Sasha or Judy, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## soop

hi! i'm new here so i have no TBT. i'm looking for cookie or blaire!


----------



## Rombles

Hey everyone! I’m desperately looking for Portia so if you have her available please lmk! I can offer around 100 NMT


----------



## kellyngg

Looking for Beau, Zucker or Lolly!


----------



## CometCatcher

Looking for Nana! Unfortunately new to the game so don't have much to offer for her beyond my endless gratitude, bwahaha.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

CometCatcher said:


> Looking for Nana! Unfortunately new to the game so don't have much to offer for her beyond my endless gratitude, bwahaha.


Hi! I have her available, original and ungifted  I'll send you a message!


----------



## pottercrossing

kellyngg said:


> Looking for Beau, Zucker or Lolly!


Hi! I have Lolly available, so if you're interested, PM me and we can discuss the details.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Hello! I have an empty villager spot and I'm looking for one of these villagers - *I am only able to pay with TBT bells* so please keep this in mind. This is also my first time buying a villagers so please keep that in mind! I'd need it to be done tonight (it's currently 8:19 PM - I'll probably be available until 11) as I don't time travel and the villager spot will be claimed by tomorrow. 

I am looking for one of the villagers from the list below: 
- Winnie
- Victoria
- Tangy
- Astrid
- Ketchup
- Anabelle
- Camofrog


----------



## Kiery512

Looking for Maddie, lolly, or Sasha


----------



## Honie

Looking for Roswell or Gayle for my boyfriend. ;_;


----------



## tarepanda3ame

pawpatrolbab said:


> Hello! I have an empty villager spot and I'm looking for one of these villagers - *I am only able to pay with TBT bells* so please keep this in mind. This is also my first time buying a villagers so please keep that in mind! I'd need it to be done tonight (it's currently 8:19 PM - I'll probably be available until 11) as I don't time travel and the villager spot will be claimed by tomorrow.
> 
> I am looking for one of the villagers from the list below:
> - Winnie
> - Victoria
> - Tangy
> - Astrid
> - Ketchup
> - Anabelle
> - Camofrog



Hello, if you're still looking for a villager, I can definitely help. I can get you Winnie or Camofrog. Please just message back. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2022



Kiery512 said:


> Looking for Maddie, lolly, or Sasha



Hello, if you're still looking for Sasha, I can definitely help. Please just message back. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2022



Honie said:


> Looking for Roswell or Gayle for my boyfriend. ;_;



Hello, if you're still looking for Roswell, I can definitely help. Please just message back.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

I'm looking for lucky or rosie for my island vivian is moving out tomorrow if anyone wants her. I have 9 tbt at the moment(will collect more if you tell me what you need) I'd like to get either of them on the day after vivian moves. I cant TT becuase I'm playing cozy grove and I dont want to chance a corrupt file.


----------



## pottercrossing

Kiery512 said:


> Looking for Maddie, lolly, or Sasha


If you are still looking for Lolly, I can help. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Dobie, Wolfgang, Fang or Chief! FT IGB!


----------



## Kaedyn

EDIT: Nevermind! I’ve decided to villager hunt for him instead. :3

Original message: I’m looking for Sterling (it doesn’t matter if he’s been gifted or not!) and I’m willing to pay either TBT Bells, NMTs or in-game Bells!


----------



## Alaina

LF: Dotty

I’ll have an empty plot tomorrow. I can stay on tomorrow’s date for a bit until someone has Dotty moving out, and I’m willing to trade whatever you need that I have - HHP items, materials, TBT, NMTs and/or bells!


----------



## Vincent (Manhattan)

Done!


----------



## Lythienne

Hiya, looking for Sasha as a very top priority, would also like Julian and Ione. Probably can only pay in TBT, I'm still in early game


----------



## salty-

I have a empty plot and I'm really looking for Dom the sheep right now, would prefer he be ungifted or lightly gifted. 
Can pay in tbt, igb or nmt ;v;


----------



## mogyay

i'm happy to pay 100+ tbt for marshal, please dm me if anyone has him moving!


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Fang or Dobie, can offer IGB!


----------



## kaylawolf

Looking for Fang, offering IGB!


----------



## dawny

I'm looking for Pudge and Ruby!


----------



## iiyyja

dawny said:


> I'm looking for Pudge and Ruby!


A bit late, but if you're still looking for Ruby, I can have her in boxes


----------



## Kayami

Trying desperately to find Fang! 

I have an open plot right now~
Free would be SO NICE, but I can also offer lots of bells. Sorry, I'm kind of new so I don't have NMT...


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Lythienne said:


> Hiya, looking for Sasha as a very top priority, would also like Julian and Ione. Probably can only pay in TBT, I'm still in early game



Hello, just wanted to know if you're still looking for Sasha, because I can definitely help if ever. Please just message back. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 19, 2022



salty- said:


> I have a empty plot and I'm really looking for Dom the sheep right now, would prefer he be ungifted or lightly gifted.
> Can pay in tbt, igb or nmt ;v;



Hello, just wanted to know if you're still looking for Dom, because I can definitely help if ever. Please just message back.


----------



## iiyyja

Kayami said:


> Trying desperately to find Fang!
> 
> I have an open plot right now~
> Free would be SO NICE, but I can also offer lots of bells. Sorry, I'm kind of new so I don't have NMT...


 Welcome to the forums. I'll work on getting Fang into boxes. You can have him for free. It'll take me some time, though


----------



## Kayami

iiyyja said:


> Welcome to the forums. I'll work on getting Fang into boxes. Keep your bells, you can have him for free. It'll take me some time, though


Wow, thank you so much!  I'm available this morning for another hour or two, and also this evening. 
Have you given him anything, or is he "ungifted"?


----------



## iiyyja

Kayami said:


> Wow, thank you so much!  I'm available this morning for another hour or two, and also this evening.
> Have you given him anything, or is he "ungifted"?


 Yeah, he's ungifted. I need a minute. I have something going on at the moment


----------



## Kayami

iiyyja said:


> Yeah, he's ungifted. I need a moment. I have something going on at the moment


Sweet! No problem~~♡


----------



## The Orange

Looking for Derwin, Spork or Filbert. Can pay some TBT. Thanks! :3


----------



## iiyyja

itsaplatypus said:


> Looking for Derwin, Spork or Filbert. Can pay some TBT. Thanks! :3


 Hey, I can get Filbert in boxes for you. What's your budget?


----------



## The Orange

iiyyja said:


> Hey, I can get Filbert in boxes for you. What's your budget?



I'd prefer to go no higher than 50 TBT, if you think that's fair? I don't really keep up with tiers and whatnot. I tend to just pick villagers that spark joy atm if that makes any sense?


----------



## iiyyja

itsaplatypus said:


> I'd prefer to go no higher than 50 TBT, if you think that's fair? I don't really keep up with tiers and whatnot. I tend to just pick villagers that spark joy atm if that makes any sense?


 Perfect. Yeah, I feel that. Some of my favorites are the less popular ones


----------



## The Orange

iiyyja said:


> Perfect. Yeah, I feel that. Some of my favorites are the less popular ones



Cool beans, I am ready whenever. Just gimme a holler when he is in boxes and I will send you the TBT and pick him up. :3


----------



## iiyyja

itsaplatypus said:


> Cool beans, I am ready whenever. Just gimme a holler when he is in boxes and I will send you the TBT and pick him up. :3


 He's ready : )


----------



## The Orange

iiyyja said:


> He's ready : )


Ok, sending TBT. DM me the dodo code!


----------



## rosseaudweller

Looking for tropical villagers! Mainly:


Annalise   
June
Faith
O’Hare
Bud
Zucker
Bob
Admiral 
Bangle


----------



## BrokenSanity

rosseaudweller said:


> Looking for tropical villagers! Mainly:
> 
> 
> Annalise
> June
> Faith
> O’Hare
> Bud
> Zucker
> Bob
> Admiral
> Bangle


I can get you Zucker for free if you don't mind time traveling to keep a plot open.


----------



## pottercrossing

rosseaudweller said:


> Looking for tropical villagers! Mainly:
> 
> 
> Annalise
> June
> Faith
> O’Hare
> Bud
> Zucker
> Bob
> Admiral
> Bangle


I can get Bob for you if you still want him


----------



## rosseaudweller

BrokenSanity said:


> I can get you Zucker for free if you don't mind time traveling to keep a plot open.



I have a free plot if he's still available!


----------



## Sin

zucker......... need him back 0w0


----------



## BrokenSanity

rosseaudweller said:


> I have a free plot if he's still available!


I gotta invite him then kick him out if you don't mind being patient.


----------



## rosseaudweller

BrokenSanity said:


> I gotta invite him then kick him out if you don't mind being patient.



Yes take your time!


----------



## BrokenSanity

rosseaudweller said:


> Yes take your time!


I'll start the process today


----------



## Erinnicole

Looking for Julian! I can offer Raymond and get him in boxes tonight or tomorrow just lmk


----------



## VelveteenCat

Done, thank you!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

VelveteenCat said:


> Hi, I will have an open plot tomorrow and I'm mostly looking for *Hopper*, but I'd also take *Mathilda, Cole* or* Chops*.
> Offering 50 TBT and I'll be available anytime starting around fifteen hours from now!



Hello, I can get you Hopper!


----------



## pottercrossing

Erinnicole said:


> Looking for Julian! I can offer Raymond and get him in boxes tonight or tomorrow just lmk


Hello! I can get you Julian.


----------



## BrokenSanity

@rosseaudweller 
Zucker is almost finished


----------



## Firesquids

Casually looking for Drift


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Looking for Coco!


----------



## iiyyja

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Looking for Coco!


 Hey, I have Coco


Firesquids said:


> Casually looking for Drift and Muffy


 I can get you Muffy edit: and Drift


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

iiyyja said:


> Hey, I have Coco
> I can get you Muffy


Would you like me to come over or would you like to come to my town?


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Maple, Fauna, Louie, Whitney, Maddie, Alfonso or Aurora


----------



## pottercrossing

Sophie23 said:


> Look for Fauna & Maple


I can get you one or both villagers


----------



## Sophie23

pottercrossing said:


> I can get you one or both villagers


Can you do me Maple ready for today please?


----------



## pottercrossing

Sophie23 said:


> Can you do me Maple ready for today please?


Yep! I'll PM you when she's ready


----------



## peachycrossing9

Looking for Murphy and Ellie


----------



## shiftpuzzle

Looking for one of these villagers: Petri, Mathilda, Astrid or Yuka. I have NMTs to trade and an open plot ready! Please help before my plot gets taken by some rando!


----------



## mouthrat

Asiimov said:


> I'd love to have Marshal or Punchy in my town.


hi! i know its been like, 2 months, but i have punchy in boxes today, would you like to come get him? you dont have to pay anything <3


----------



## Eevees

Looking for Sasha! Willing pay tbt or nmts!


----------



## smudge.e

LF Walt  the kangaroo! Pls lmk and we can work out a trade! Ty!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

shiftpuzzle said:


> Looking for one of these villagers: Petri, Mathilda, Astrid or Yuka. I have NMTs to trade and an open plot ready! Please help before my plot gets taken by some rando!



I can get you Petri if you still need a villager. Please just message back! 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2022



Eevees said:


> Looking for Sasha! Willing pay tbt or nmts!



Hello, I can definitely help! Please just message back!


----------



## egglordleo

Hello!! I'm currently looking for Kabuki, and I'm willing to pay in NMT or Bells! I really want Kabuki and sadly the Nookazon listings for him are all spam bots so I'm willing to pay almost anything ❤

edit: Found Kabuki


----------



## Kcrossing17

Looking for Sasha anyone have him ready to move?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Does anyone have lucky?


----------



## pottercrossing

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Does anyone have lucky?


I can get you lucky


----------



## lawlfromhome

kaylawolf said:


> Looking for Dobie, Wolfgang, Fang or Chief! FT IGB!



hello! i can box up chief for you, if you're still interested?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2022



rosseaudweller said:


> Looking for tropical villagers! Mainly:
> 
> 
> Annalise
> June
> Faith
> O’Hare
> Bud
> Zucker
> Bob
> Admiral
> Bangle



hi! i can get you june in boxes if you're still interested?


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

I'm looking for Beardo!


----------



## Zixzix

Looking for Mitzi!!!
Anyone able to get her for me???

I’ll give as much as I can in terms of bells etc, if it’s not enough I will try my best to get more until u are satisfied !!! 

Pleaseeee thank you


----------



## Sophie23

Looking for Raymond please


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Sophie23 said:


> Looking for Raymond please



I can help you get Raymond. Please just message back.


----------



## Sophie23

tarepanda3ame said:


> I can help you get Raymond. Please just message back.


I don’t have an open plot at the moment but I’ll let you know when I do


----------



## Bekaa

Isnt-it-pretty said:


> I'm looking for Beardo!


I have Beardo moving out, if you want him.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Have a lightly gifted Cephalobot in boxes (only gave him a robot for Toy Day). Looking for nmt, bells, or tbt

*Would have made a separate thread but I’m feeling too lazy tonight*

He gone


----------



## kathweenie

I don’t have much money or items, but I’m looking for the following:
Chrissy
Francine
Stitches
Tia

I can give up to 50,000 in bells (not a lot, I know) and I’m considering throwing in my Marshal too, tho I can’t guarantee I’m ready to part with him (but you could probably talk me into it lol)


----------



## Bekaa

AC.Newbie said:


> Have a lightly gifted Cephalobot in boxes (only gave him a robot for Toy Day). Looking for nmt, bells, or tbt
> 
> *Would have made a separate thread but I’m feeling too lazy tonight*


Is cephalobot still available?


----------



## AC.Newbie

Bekaa said:


> Is cephalobot still available?


He is!


----------



## Bekaa

AC.Newbie said:


> He is!


Awesome. I’m ready when you are!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2022



Bekaa said:


> Awesome. I’m ready when you are!


Let me know what you want for him. I have all three options.


----------



## AC.Newbie

Bekaa said:


> Awesome. I’m ready when you are!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 12, 2022
> 
> 
> Let me know what you want for him. I have all three options.


Dm’ed


----------



## pottercrossing

kathweenie said:


> I don’t have much money or items, but I’m looking for the following:
> Chrissy
> Francine
> Stitches
> Tia
> 
> I can give up to 50,000 in bells (not a lot, I know) and I’m considering throwing in my Marshal too, tho I can’t guarantee I’m ready to part with him (but you could probably talk me into it lol)


Hey! I can get you Chrissy, Francine, and/or Stitches


----------



## Chxrlee

I would really love Ketchup/Zucker/Beau,

I’m quite new to the game and to posting on forums and stuff so I’m not sure what to offer but if anyone could help that’s be amazing


----------



## ymoowoomy

hi! if anyone would like to help im looking for judy or lopez o(*￣▽￣*)ブ i can trade some amiibo villagers like bob, wolfgang or ankha if needed


----------



## kanooshie

I’m looking for Erik as the last permanent villager for my island and would love some help if anyones looking to part with him! ​


----------



## MelanieScribbles

If anyone is looking for Peanut, I'll have her in boxes tomorrow: I'm giving her away for free, and here's my thread about her. If you want to to take her off my hands, then please feel free to post there!  I'd rather see her go to a good home then into the void.


----------



## Bobbert

Hi there!
I am looking for an Ungifted Sasha. Trading NMTs for him.

Got him!


----------



## Kknilla

Looking for hornsby cant find him anywhere:/
Will pay for him

	Post automatically merged: Feb 27, 2022



Kknilla said:


> Looking for hornsby cant find him anywhere:/
> Will pay for him


----------



## Joombie

*Looking for Raymond*

I have used over 200 nmts looking for bro


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Joombie said:


> *Looking for Raymond*
> 
> I have used over 200 nmts looking for bro



I can help you out!   Just message back please, and we can work something out.


----------



## Bizhiins

Looking for: Kabuki, Mathilda, Lucky or Stitches, or KiKi!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Bizhiins said:


> Looking for: Kabuki, Mathilda, Lucky or Stitches, or KiKi!



Hello, I can help you get Stitches.  Just message back if interested.


----------



## Bizhiins

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, I can help you get Stitches.  Just message back if interested.



Would I be able to pick him up today? I have an open plot right now!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Bizhiins said:


> Would I be able to pick him up today? I have an open plot right now!



Yes, I can get started on putting him in boxes right now. I have to be out of the house in about 1.5 hrs, so I hope to finish by then and have you pick him up before then.


----------



## Bizhiins

tarepanda3ame said:


> Yes, I can get started on putting him in boxes right now. I have to be out of the house in about 1.5 hrs, so I hope to finish by then and have you pick him up before then.


 Okay thank you so much. You can shoot me a pm  when you’re done, and let me know the price in TBT as well  I’ll be ready!


----------



## tarepanda3ame

Bizhiins said:


> Okay thank you so much. You can shoot me a pm  when you’re done, and let me know the price in TBT as well  I’ll be ready!



Great! I actually have a thread for adopting villagers that you can check out for prices:




__





						Selling - TarePanda's New Villager Adoption Service <only 35 TBT!> (includes Wishlist grant w/each order)
					

TarePanda's New Villager Adoption Service (includes Wishlist grant w/each order)  In the spirit of giving back to this community (& in an attempt to hopefully afford some of my dream collectibles one day), I am sharing all of my new series 5 Amiibo cards to access all of the new villagers...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please post there so I can get you your gifts as well.


----------



## Bizhiins

tarepanda3ame said:


> Great! I actually have a thread for adopting villagers that you can check out for prices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling - TarePanda's New Villager Adoption Service <only 35 TBT!> (includes Wishlist grant w/each order)
> 
> 
> TarePanda's New Villager Adoption Service (includes Wishlist grant w/each order)  In the spirit of giving back to this community (& in an attempt to hopefully afford some of my dream collectibles one day), I am sharing all of my new series 5 Amiibo cards to access all of the new villagers...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post there so I can get you your gifts as well.


Just did it! Thanks


----------



## Minimasher

LF Gala or Maple. I can offer bells or something else if you'd like


----------



## Villain

LF: coco

I can pay in game bells or maybe some items if you have a wishlist, my plot is open today and im out of plane tickets


----------



## iRaiin

Hi there! I'm Looking for: Tangy or Snake ^_^


----------



## jibakushoujo

Currently LF Bunnie! I already have a plot open :]


----------



## iRaiin

I got Tangy! Does anyone have Snake?


----------



## cakiepop

I'm looking for Teddy and Rodeo!! If you have either of them, please reach out c:


----------



## Tri-Cell

(Deleted)


----------



## subzee

Looking for Stu

PM me if you have him


----------



## Dinosauuur

Looking for Kabuki!


----------



## Beanz

looking for bob, boone, or punchy, looking to get 1 of these villagers not all 3. i can pay tbt or we can do a villager trade since i have a ton of amiibo cards.


----------



## tarepanda3ame

cakiepop said:


> I'm looking for Teddy and Rodeo!! If you have either of them, please reach out c:



Hello, I can help you get Teddy, if you're still looking for him.  Please just message back if interested.


----------



## cassxelynn

Beanz said:


> looking for bob, boone, or punchy, looking to get 1 of these villagers not all 3. i can pay tbt or we can do a villager trade since i have a ton of amiibo cards.


I have Boone!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 29, 2022



Beanz said:


> looking for bob, boone, or punchy, looking to get 1 of these villagers not all 3. i can pay tbt or we can do a villager trade since i have a ton of amiibo cards.


Wait whoops I'm so sorry I misread the forum name


----------



## Tri-Cell

Looking for any sheep villagers in particular Curlos. I have Pietro, Baabara, and Dom. But would likely take any of the others.


----------



## EmersonVorhees

Looking for Anabelle, Zoe, Antonio, or Pango. Can provide 500,000 bell payment or higher for any of these


----------



## allainah

Looking for Teddy & Poncho, please contact me if you have either c: willing to pay bells, nmt, or tbt, whichever you prefer
found


----------



## tarepanda3ame

allainah said:


> Looking for Teddy & Poncho, please contact me if you have either c: willing to pay bells, nmt, or tbt, whichever you prefer



Hello, I can offer you Teddy  for TBT please. Just message back if interested.


----------



## Zephon

Is there a page with pictures and names of the villagers?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Posting this here in emergency advance since I'm gonna go hunting soon and in case I can't get someone I want in time hopefully someone on TBT can save me
Looking for:
Cherry(Sisterly/Big Sister/Uchi dog) *Higher Priority*
Frita(Sisterly/Big Sister/Uchi sheep) *Higher Priority*
Renee(Sisterly/Big Sister/Uchi rhino) *Higher Priority *
Mint(Snooty Squirrel) *Higher Priority *
Bella(Peppy Mouse)
Patty(Peppy Cow)
Peanut(Peppy Squirrel)
Caroline(Normal Squirrel)
Deena(Normal Duck)
Eunice(Normal Sheep)
Eugene(Smug Koala)
Ken(Smug Chicken)
Rodney(Smug Hamster)
Tex(Smug Penguin)
Tank(Jock Rhino)
Chow(Cranky Bear)
Rooney(Cranky Kangaroo) *Higher Priority *
Kyle(Smug Wolf)
Katt(Sisterly/Big Sister/Uchi Cat)
I can't pay with TBT right now but I can pay with something else let me know!
Like I said I'm going hunting and this is only if I can't find someone in time and if someone can get me one of these villagers in boxes before 5am Pacific Time(only if I ask you to prepare them) that would make my day!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Zephon said:


> Is there a page with pictures and names of the villagers?


Here's a villager list from Nookipedia.


----------



## Zephon

Nunnafinga said:


> Here's a villager list from Nookipedia.


Thank you


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Currently have O’hare in boxes looking for any dog villager.


----------



## tvhead

Looking for Dobie, Freya, Fang, and/or Skye! willing to pay bells or nmt


----------



## BrokenSanity

tvhead said:


> Looking for Dobie, Freya, Fang, and/or Skye! willing to pay bells or nmt


If you own an open plot and are available I can get you any of these wolves for 40 NMT or 250,000 bells if that sounds okay to you
Which wolf do you want the most?


----------



## Beanz

still looking for Boone, bob, punchy or rosie! i have a ton of amiibo cards so i can villager trade.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Beanz said:


> still looking for Boone, bob, punchy or rosie! i have a ton of amiibo cards so i can villager trade.


Hi Beanz I was wondering if your willing to do TBT for them 
I can get you either Bob, Punchy or Rosie if your still looking for them.


----------



## Bowserlab

Looking for Kyle


----------



## Beanz

BrokenSanity said:


> Hi Beanz I was wondering if your willing to do TBT for them
> I can get you either Bob, Punchy or Rosie if your still looking for them.


hi thank you! i would rather only get boone atm, i still need to open a plot on my island for him. how does 30-50 tbt sound? i have to go to school but i will try to open a plot later today.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Beanz said:


> hi thank you! i would rather only get boone atm, i still need to open a plot on my island for him. how does 30-50 tbt sound? i have to go to school but i will try to open a plot later today.


Aww sorry but I don't own Boone's card so I'm unable to get him for people 
I really hope someone else has his card and can get him for you, or maybe I can sell you some NMTs if you want to go hunting 
Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## Gene.

Looking for Tad or Jeremiah


----------



## tvhead

BrokenSanity said:


> If you own an open plot and are available I can get you any of these wolves for 40 NMT or 250,000 bells if that sounds okay to you
> Which wolf do you want the most?


if this offer still stands, I would love Fang for Bells!


----------



## DrTR1hard

This a long shot but LF Ankha if anyone has her I have a plot ready!


----------



## peppy villager

LF: 
Merry - can pay in tbt or bells

ASAP please


----------



## DrTR1hard

DrTR1hard said:


> This a long shot but LF Ankha if anyone has her I have a plot ready!


Will pay in TBT or bells if necessary


----------



## Adaa

Jeremy said:


> Use this thread to post the villagers you're currently looking for, whether you want to purchase them or receive them for free.
> 
> Due to the amount of threads people would otherwise make, we'll keep all looking for posts in this one central location, so please refrain from making new threads about the villagers you're looking to obtain. Also be sure to post no more than every 4 hours in this thread. Thanks!


Hi new here^^ I was wondering if anyone has Bunnie? And if y'all are willing to help in my search for her


----------



## Glitchboy

EDIT: Thanks @airpeaches for helping me get my fav villager <3
[LF: BECKY] [FT: Bells, NMT, Crafting materials]
I have an open plot but no forum currency ):


----------



## Horrorstethic

Looking for Joey, Lily, and Jeremiah.


----------



## Adaa

*Anybody have Bunnie in boxes or any Dreamies? *

I would trade some star fragments or even wallpapers.


----------



## DrTR1hard

Still LF ankha if anyone has her or can get me her, I know it’s a long shot but it never hurts to ask. FT: Bells, NMT, crafting materials, furniture I sadly have next to no forum currency


----------



## DrTR1hard

DrTR1hard said:


> Still LF ankha if anyone has her or can get me her, I know it’s a long shot but it never hurts to ask. FT: Bells, NMT, crafting materials, furniture I sadly have next to no forum currency


May have missed my chance so still looking! Just got a spot open after the game auto filled my last one


----------



## BrokenSanity

Going NMT hunting again for like the third time or something, still looking for Frita/Cherry(the dog)/Renee/Mint
Can pay something else besides TBT/collectiables let me know if you wanna work something out with me


----------



## Thebestcat10

Looking for shino


----------



## AngelicPretty

I want Sasha. He's so cute


----------



## pottercrossing

Horrorstethic said:


> Looking for Joey, Lily, and Jeremiah.


I can get you Lily if you are still looking for her


----------



## Horrorstethic

pottercrossing said:


> I can get you Lily if you are still looking for her


No that's fine. Thank you for your help. I actually change my mind. Sorry for wasting your time. ;-;


----------



## pottercrossing

Horrorstethic said:


> No that's fine. Thank you for your help. I actually change my mind. Sorry for wasting your time. ;-;


dw, it's all good


----------



## happyhailey

LF: Marcel! Will pay NMT or bells. i’ve used so many NMT’s trying to find him and no luck, lol

edit: no longer needed


----------



## SanrioFan363

Hey. I was wondering if anyone has Diana moving out or in boxes?

Will offer some bells for her.


----------



## AngelicPretty

looking for teddy, willing to pay some bells for him


----------



## Thebestcat10

Looking for Ankara sherb or sasha any are finr


----------



## Wiltedflower

Looking for Poppy? Will pay in bells or NMT


----------



## ectofeature

LF ribbot! i will give him a great home


----------



## allainah

Wiltedflower said:


> Looking for Poppy? Will pay in bells or NMT


I can get you poppy for free, DM me when you have a slot open :3


----------



## Beanz

looking for marshal! i can pay in tbt or i can see if i can villager trade because i have lots of amiibo cards


----------



## BrokenSanity

Beanz said:


> looking for marshal! i can pay in tbt or i can see if i can villager trade because i have lots of amiibo cards


I can get you Marshal for 25 TBT if that's okay with you.


----------



## Beanz

BrokenSanity said:


> I can get you Marshal for 25 TBT if that's okay with you.


okay thank you, i need to empty a plot for him though if that’s fine with you.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Beanz said:


> okay thank you, i need to empty a plot for him though if that’s fine with you.


I'll prepare him in the meantime.


----------



## Thebestcat10

I I'm looking for anka I can pay up to 140,000 bells


----------



## Cozkittycat22

Does anyone have Punchy leaving their island? I would love to make an offer


----------



## Wiltedflower

allainah said:


> I can get you poppy for free, DM me when you have a slot open :3


That would be amazing, thank you!


----------



## johnhere1

Looking for Jeremiah and Aurora 

Willing  to bells for


----------



## SarahsNY

Edit: found!


----------



## KiraKitten

Looking for Annalise and Bangle!


----------



## Thebestcat10

Looking for sasha


----------



## pottercrossing

Cozkittycat22 said:


> Does anyone have Punchy leaving their island? I would love to make an offer


Hi! I have Punchy leaving if you are still looking 4 him


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist

LF Kabuki if anyone is parting with him  I can offer up to about 200k bells

Edit:No longer needed


----------



## Riley_1027

Looking for Raymond and Marshal. Offering hundred(s) of NMT.
just dm me!

FOUND


----------



## nokemono

desperately looking for kabuki pleaseeeee


----------



## IsleCya

Does anyone have Ruby? I’ll buyyyy


----------



## pottercrossing

IsleCya said:


> Does anyone have Ruby? I’ll buyyyy


I can get you Ruby. PM me and we can discuss the details


----------



## Riley_1027

Looking for Genji! Will need a short time to get an empty plot
Willing to pay 100nmt for him!


----------



## jokk

LF genji, agnes, jeremiah, olivia, daisy, stella, and marshal!
can offer bells, tbt, or any of the current villagers i'm planning to lose (roscoe, sasha, molly, kiki, tiffany, bones, zoe)


----------



## Mr_Persona

Looking for Sterling. Will only pay up to 10 tbt

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2022

I have an open spot


----------



## Kiery512

LF Maddie and Lollie!


----------



## pottercrossing

jokk said:


> LF genji, agnes, jeremiah, olivia, daisy, stella, and marshal!
> can offer bells, tbt, or any of the current villagers i'm planning to lose (roscoe, sasha, molly, kiki, tiffany, bones, zoe)


Hi, I can get you Marshal


Kiery512 said:


> LF Maddie and Lollie!


Hi, I can get you Lolly


----------



## Arcticfox5

LF Shep!


----------



## jokk

made a little progress in getting new villagers, but still looking for genji, agnes, olivia, daisy, stella, and marshal - can offer tbt ideally, or nmt and bells


----------



## allainah

jokk said:


> made a little progress in getting new villagers, but still looking for genji, agnes, olivia, daisy, stella, and marshal - can offer tbt ideally, or nmt and bells


Hi  I can get you Olivia, Daisy, and Marshal! for 25 tbt each, shoot me a DM if interested


----------



## Sid

Looking for Pate. Will empty out my TBT if someone can have him ready soon!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Looking for Audie, I have a available spot.


----------



## allainah

Mr_Persona said:


> Looking for Audie, I have a available spot.


If you haven't found her yet, I can get her for 25 tbt. just shoot me a DM before I move her in


----------



## Mr_Persona

allainah said:


> If you haven't found her yet, I can get her for 25 tbt. just shoot me a DM before I move her in


I forgot to edit the post. I got her already, but ty for offering!


----------



## omolarz

hey i'm new and desperately looking for dobie, I can pay a couple mill and at least 40 NMT.
Please, i'm begging, i need this cranky dog.


----------



## Bathtub-Barracuda

Looking for Flurry, Mitzi or Wolfgang!! Can offer gold nuggets or star fragments!!


----------



## Wow_Life_

*Looking for Sasha and/or Ione :3*


----------



## Aureate

I very much need 
Villagers: Tutu, Beau, Quinn, Tasha, Pashmina

Most wanted right now is either Tasha or Tutu

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2022

I need new horizons villagers: Tutu, Beau, Quinn, Tasha, Pashmina

Most wanted right now is either Tasha or Tutu


----------



## themysterybidder

Bathtub-Barracuda said:


> Looking for Flurry, Mitzi or Wolfgang!! Can offer gold nuggets or star fragments!!


Wolfgang will be in boxes on my island tomorrow, you can have him free of charge!


----------



## Emilygm2010

Looking for Nibbles. If you have her please tell me. ONLY TRADING WITH IGB (Tell me how much you want)


----------



## _confused_piplup_

LF: Judy and Apollo plz.
Up to trade tbt bells


----------



## anorabIe

looking for kiki, i have a plot avail

trading w/ nmt


----------



## ACNH_walnut

nvm


----------



## Zephon

I am looking for Vesta. I am willing to pay in TBT or NMT. Please


----------



## callmeMilk

been hunting ankha for a while and used all my nook miles, so this is my last resort while i have a free plot. i can offer up a few million bells, just name a price and ill try my best to get it


----------



## Witchrune

Looking for these villagers for ACNH ! 

- Marina
- Julian
- Diana
- Judy
- Whitney

I will cross over the ones I have already found. 

Thank you!


----------



## angiepie

I’m currently looking for Peanut.


----------



## touyaax

hi, i’m currently trying to find groucho! i can pay in igb and/or nmt! thanks!!!


----------



## jadetine

It looks like all the cycling threads are locked right on the rare chance that I have a plot opening up tomorrow T_T
I would like any of the Welcome Amiibo characters that I haven't collected, if anyone has them handy. Dreamies include:
June, Olive, Tybalt, Boris, Julia, Jacob, Maggie, etc. I can pay in tbt, digital art, bells / NMT/ items, etc.

Anybody from this list, please!


Spoiler: LF Villagers



034 Kiki
137 Cookie
234 Marina*
258 Daisy
264 Marshal
283 Frank
334 Erik
WA01 Vivian
WA03 June*
WA04 Piper
WA06 Hornsby
WA08 Tybalt
WA11 Boris
WA12 Wade
WA13 Carrie
WA15 Rex
WA16 Stu
WA17 Ursala
WA18 Jacob
WA19 Maddie
WA20 Billy
WA21 Boyd
WA22 Bitty
WA23 Maggie
WA24 Murphy
WA25 Plucky
WA26 Sandy
WA27 Claude
WA29 Julia
WA30 Louie
WA31 Bea
WA32 Admiral
WA33 Ellie
WA35 Weber
WA39 Cashmere
WA41 Norma
WA42 Gonzo
WA43 Sprocket
WA45 Olive
WA46 Dobie
WA47 Buzz
WA48 Cleo
WA49 Ike
WA50 Tasha


----------



## BrokenSanity

jadetine said:


> It looks like all the cycling threads are locked right on the rare chance that I have a plot opening up tomorrow T_T
> I would like any of the Welcome Amiibo characters that I haven't collected, if anyone has them handy. Dreamies include:
> June, Olive, Tybalt, Boris, Julia, Jacob, Maggie, etc. I can pay in tbt, digital art, bells / NMT/ items, etc.
> 
> Anybody from this list, please!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LF Villagers
> 
> 
> 
> 034 Kiki
> 137 Cookie
> 234 Marina*
> 258 Daisy
> 264 Marshal
> 283 Frank
> 334 Erik
> WA01 Vivian
> WA03 June*
> WA04 Piper
> WA06 Hornsby
> WA08 Tybalt
> WA11 Boris
> WA12 Wade
> WA13 Carrie
> WA15 Rex
> WA16 Stu
> WA17 Ursala
> WA18 Jacob
> WA19 Maddie
> WA20 Billy
> WA21 Boyd
> WA22 Bitty
> WA23 Maggie
> WA24 Murphy
> WA25 Plucky
> WA26 Sandy
> WA27 Claude
> WA29 Julia
> WA30 Louie
> WA31 Bea
> WA32 Admiral
> WA33 Ellie
> WA35 Weber
> WA39 Cashmere
> WA41 Norma
> WA42 Gonzo
> WA43 Sprocket
> WA45 Olive
> WA46 Dobie
> WA47 Buzz
> WA48 Cleo
> WA49 Ike
> WA50 Tasha


My shop is locked right now because I am currently in the process of Time Traveling to get all my personal villagers photos and then kick them out and swap them with new personal villagers
I have a ton of the villagers your looking for I could get you if you don't mind waiting until I'm finished with it(it's gonna take a few hours or so idk)
Just wondering but are your dreamies marked with an asterisk? if so then I have June and Marina


----------



## jadetine

BrokenSanity said:


> My shop is locked right now because I am currently in the process of Time Traveling to get all my personal villagers photos and then kick them out and swap them with new personal villagers
> I have a ton of the villagers your looking for I could get you if you don't mind waiting until I'm finished with it(it's gonna take a few hours or so idk)
> Just wondering but are your dreamies marked with an asterisk? if so then I have June and Marina


The asterisk is the Amiibo cards that I intend to keep if I ever get them in a trade; I would honestly prefer any of the others. I will be on for afk for dinner and then jump back on tonight. If you have the time to get any in boxes, I'm happy to pay, but no pressure. ^_^b


----------



## BrokenSanity

jadetine said:


> The asterisk is the Amiibo cards that I intend to keep if I ever get them in a trade; I would honestly prefer any of the others. I will be on for afk for dinner and then jump back on tonight. If you have the time to get any in boxes, I'm happy to pay, but no pressure. ^_^b


Oh I'm blind .-. I see now you listed several Welcome Amiibo villagers as your dreamies
I have all the Welcome Amiibo villagers but I already have Olive living with me so it's fastest for me to kick her out(she has never been given outfits or furniture and her catchphrase is original and everything)
So I think you are two hours ahead of me, I'll try and prepare it when you get back, do you have a due date that you need to log off?
When I'm finished with it for payment I would accept TBT/IGB/Digital art whatever works best for you! 
Thank you so much for being patient jadetine!


----------



## globug

Hey, Im looking for Canberra, Raymond, and Ione! I dont have much tbt, igb, or nmts, but I can do art! DM me! (I currently have 2 free plots, will have more ready soon!)
Didnt realize your 3rd-5th starting villagers cant be from another towns, so it will take a few days. Dx


----------



## sunny*

looking for Bitty!! <3


----------



## themysterybidder

_confused_piplup_ said:


> LF: Judy and Apollo plz.
> Up to trade tbt bells


Are you still looking for Judy? I have her in boxes.


----------



## Straitnine19

Witchrune said:


> Looking for these villagers for ACNH !
> 
> - Marina
> - Julian
> - Diana
> - Judy
> - Whitney
> 
> I will cross over the ones I have already found.


Sorry  she got voided


----------



## Kaoru (Villager Name)

I'm looking for Fang and Rudy, I can't pay in anything other than bells, but it would be whatever you offer unless its absurdly high (like more than 3 million) thank you!


----------



## _confused_piplup_

themysterybidder said:


> Are you still looking for Judy? I have her in boxes.



Sorry, I have her now, but thanks anyway!


----------



## Phoenix919

I am looking for either a Jacques, Roscoe, Quinn or Savannah. I am willing to trade either Bells or NMTs


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

Phoenix919 said:


> I am looking for either a Jacques, Roscoe, Quinn or Savannah. I am willing to trade either Bells or NMTs


Hi! I’ve been waiting to move someone into my town in place of Savannah, you can have her for free if you’d like!  she is gifted but if you’re happy with that I can put her in boxes whenever!


----------



## Jeremy

Hi everyone, as announced in the latest Bell Tree Direct, we are now allowing "looking for" threads for NH villagers. Going forward, feel free to make a new thread in this board with the "looking for" prefix instead of using this thread. Thanks!


----------

